# Naruto: A New Beginning (Main rp thread)



## Vergil (Apr 4, 2009)

*Welcome to The New Beginning*

Set hundreds of years after the rule of the fifth Hokage, the ninja world was at peace. However peace, can never last as it is in our nature to destroy and so tensions are once again running high between the 5 great countries. Though relations are strained, life goes on but the feeling is that it will soon explode into the greatest war the land has ever seen. You have just graduated from the Academy and are fully fledged genin. 

*It's a Wednesday morning, 7am. You have 2 hours before you have to get to the Academy. Today you will be asked to submit your team to Kenji-sensei, your Academy teacher. Then, you will meet up with your Jounin sensei and officially be a team. *

List of active Rpers:


*Teams*


Koyaiba Hairu - The Observer
Miyako Uchiha - chibikyuubi
Taiyo Hyuuga - FOK
Soraio Tenrai - Seijun
Minori - cjones
Uchiha Hinote - addisonofthedark
Saikourin RakiyoRakiyosaikourin
Tsubasa Tenshi - addison
Inuzuka Hikaru - Michelle
Tsuumei Yuukaku - Jonty
Higarami Sousuke - Rakiyo
Nara Matsuko - Michelle
Fukashita Ike - Vergil
Sun Wukong - Muk
Uchiha Kimirasu - Mangakyou Sasuke


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2009)

Koyaiba sighed, running his hand through his hair. He had some time. 2 hours. That was plenty of time to figure out who he wanted on his squad, write it down, and get to the academy.

If he could just get out of this little mess...

"C'mon guys," He said weakly. "It was just a joke. A harmless little prank."

"You put our sister in the hospital, you little bitch," growled the oldest Uchiha. He was tall, taller than Koyaiba. And older. Probably stronger. 

"How was I supposed to know she was going to get caught in the middle of that?" The Uchihas glowered. They weren't happy.

"You put Ayumi in the hospital," one said, cracking his knuckles threatiningly. "And now we're going to put you right next to her.

"Well fuck."

"Get 'im!" One shouted, attacking. Koyaiba dodged the clumsy swing and countered, a swift jab to the stomach. The Uchiha gasped, eyes watering, as Koyaiba slammed his knee into his exposed face.

"Assholes...Shishi Rendan!" Koyaiba kicked one into the air, leaping after him. In mid air he launched several devestating kicks, finally slamming the attacker into the grounds. Koyaiba stood and rotated his neck once "Ready, bitch?" He asked the oldest Uchiha. The Uchiha wasted no time, going straight onto the offensive. Koyaiba tried to dodge, but was too slow, and the attack connected, a powerful slam to his chest. He gasped in pain, blocking a chop and spinning, attempting to take the Uchiha's legs out from under him. It didn't work. Instead, Koyaiba was blasted in the face by a powerful kick and knocked backwards. He managed a roll, dodging the next attack, and coming into an uppercut.

*Thwak!* It connected. The Uchiha was sent flyin, then slammed into the ground. He didn't get up. Koyaiba indifferently watched the unconcious bodies of his enimies and shrugged.

He had to get working on that paper.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 4, 2009)

Raito saw the whole spectacle from a nearby alleyway, kind of disappointed at the sight. Two Uchihas vs. One normal guy? You would think that they would be smarter. "_Looks like I found my partner..._," He thought to himself. He walked towards Koyaiba, hoping that he knew what he was doing. This guy, Koyaiba, the class clown and local troublemaker. Known for his pessimistic attitude, pranks, and hatred towards the Uchiha. This guy could mean trouble, especially for Issanni, if they were to become partners. He stopped and sighed before continuing. He stepped on the younger Uchiha before approaching Koyaiba. "Yo, what's up, Koyaiba," he greeted,"Still looking for a partner?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 4, 2009)

The young woman in the green jumpsuit is sparring with her best friend.   Down one road they went, in a barrage of punches and kicks.

“Try…Harder!” Issanni commands as she jumps over one of Sutemi’s kicks.

“I…Am!” Sutemi growls punching once more.  The pair keep throwing basic taijutsu moves, as they keep moving from street to street.  One last punch from Issanni sends Sutemi flying pass Koyaiba and Raito.  

Issanni stands, a few beads of sweat on her face as she grins at the pair, “Hey there!” she says before being pulled down to the ground by Sutemi.  The pair begin to fight, eventually Issanni coming out on top, for Taijutsu isn’t Sutemi’s preferred spot.  Issanni stands once more, “I’m back!” She says in her commanding voice.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 4, 2009)

Raito raised one of his eyebrows as he watched the girls struggle in a worthless fight. He sighed and walked slowly over to the spot where Sutemi flew and helped her up,"Issanni, is there any moment where you are calm?" He says as he helps Sutemi up. He observes Sutemi very closely, noticing a few bruises here and there,"_At least, she's not completely harmed, but I'm still worried about that last punch though..._" he walks over to Issanni and points to Koyaiba,"That's our new partner..." he says frankly. He didn't know what it was, but there was something about this specific day that got him in a lazy, bored mood. Maybe he would feel better once they meet their Jounin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2009)

Koyaiba glanced around. Ratio he was okay with, he actually kind of liked him, but Isanni...Isanni was crazy.

Ratio walks over to Issanni and points to Koyaiba,"That's our new partner..." he says frankly. Koyaiba's ears perk up.

"Huh? What? Wait, when did we agree on..." but Ratio and Isanni had already walked off. He sighed and followed them. It looked like today would be more interesting than he had though. "Great. Just great..."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 4, 2009)

Tsuki lay in bed sleeping. Her head was under the futon's covers and you could see a dark blue head of hair seeping out of the covers. A tiny groan came out of the covers and a head was born from the covers. The girl's skin was pale her her eyes were the normal Hyuuga's. Something clicked in her head and she slips out of the futon and starts to make it all nice and neat. She was wearing a white sleeping robe and it had a black tie that held it together. 

Her hair seemed a bit messy and she stretches as soon as the futon seemed perfect. "Niisan" she said then crawls over to him and shakes him. "It's time to get up niisan" she said in a tiny voice and shakes him more. Sometimes he was a bit complicated person to wake up. She was a twin and her brother wasn't really "identical" to her. Well in a sense he was since she looked like a female version of him, and he a male version of her. A tiny smile went on her face as she heard her brothers groan.

Tsuki meant moon. Her twin was Taiyois which meant the sun. In her mind she wondered if they were going to get on the same team. She stands up and grabs a clump of cloths that were in a neat pile on the side of her bed. Tsuki goes behind a blank screen and puts on a pair of black capri's. Her shoes were the normal ninja shoes. As she puts on her shirt she ties the red strings that were at the top of the shirt. The cuffs were a mix between medieval and a Victorian style fashion. As soon as that was on she put a short cheongsam that was black and red. On the edges were yellow. At the lower half was a yin/yang sign. It meant twins, or also good/bad. Which was also true. At the end she wraps her middle section with something that looked like red silk wrap. The back was tied in a slight bow and the strings hung down to her knee's. 

Excitedly she walks out and grans her forehead protector off of a desk and puts it on her neck. Her shirt was like a loose turtleneck at the neck(like shino's, but...you know..less a big..) She proceeded to pick up a hair brush and comb out her bed hair. A tiny smile was on her face as she looked at herself in the mirror. She looked cute. "Oh I almost forgot" she said and picks up some flowers from the desk. The flowers were put on the right side of her hair and matched her appearance perfectly. "Are you up niisan? she asks as she looks toward his futon. She then proceeds to put a pouch on her right leg, and hips. She now looked like a true shinobi. "How do I look niisan?"


----------



## EPIC (Apr 4, 2009)

"Yea, today is great, isn't it?" Raito sarcastically replied to Koyaiba's remark,"We decided that you were partner because everybody else was taken. Thusly, you were last person available." Raito looked at the sky, realizing that it was close to sign- in time,"Come on, we're running out of time, lets head back." Raito, then, walked back towards the Academy. When he got in, he headed straight towards the Sign- in box and put his list of teammates in, then took his seat.


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 4, 2009)

Tayio had his covers on the ground and he was spread out accross his bed. His mouth was open and there was a soaking puddle of drool on the bed sheets. "Oh, fuck!" he yelled as he rolled over and fell out of his fuuton. His head hit the small end table next to his bed. He rubbed the top of his head and crawled over to a table with some clothes on it.

He, too, was in a sleeping robe. His was completely black in contrast to is pale skin and white eyes. Taiyo stood up and grabbed his clothes. "Hey, sis." he said to her. He walked behind a white screen and put on some black pants, and put on a guy kimono over it. The kimono was all black except for the white edges. He grabbed his forehead protector and tied it around his head, pulling his long, dark blue hair out of under it in the back.

"I'm ready siss." he said. "Oh, wait." He said, as he grabbed his pouch his kunai pouch and tied it around his arm, and then tied his kunai pouch around his waist. Taiyo headed over his sister. "I'm ready. Is today the day we are assigned teams?" he said. Taiyo yawned, and put his hands on his waist, not ready to go out and meet new people.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 4, 2009)

She watches him get everything together. It was king of amusing and a tiny giggle had escaped her lips a few times. "We both look like real shinobi" she smiles and nods. "Mother gave me these cloths to wear. I think they look really good on me niisan. Do you think so?" she asks as she performs a twirl and showed off her cloths. the loose parts seemed to twirl with her as if they wanted to join in on the dance.

He then asked that question. _'Is this the day we get our groups?'_ A lonely look crossed her face when he said that and it seemed she was quiet for a few minuets. Her voice was tiny as she spoke the next words. "What if- What if we don't get on the same team. I know groups must be balanced, but we've been together all our lives. We never leave each other. What if- if we do get on different teams we will have to fight each other?"

In truth she had been dreading this day. Many teams get to choose their partners, but not their jounin. She was afraid of meeting new people really, but what else what she supposed to do? A sigh spilled from her lips like soda on carpet. She closed her eyes and then opened them up and looked at her twin. He must be feeling what she's feeling now and she wished she didn't feel it. She didn't want to worry him. He seemed to carefree and sure about this.

"A-anyways niisan. Lets start heading out" she said with a air of innocence trying not to worry him. She heads slowly toward the door and slides open the wooden frame. The air seemed nice and cool. It moved her long hair and she takes a deep breath then walks out into the sunlight. Her skin seemed pale and her eyes were so surprised that they shut themselves off from the light. After a few seconds she could see again.


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 4, 2009)

Taiyo looked deeply into Tsuki's white eyes, and put a hand on her shoulder. "We will be on the same teams, I promise you." Taiyo said. He wasn't actually sure about this, but the thought of it made him dread the day. He looked deeply into her eyes, trying to plant a seed in her mind that would assure her that their fears would not come true, but he knew it wouldn't work.

He dropped his arm and followed her into the sunlight. His pale skin warmed in the sunlight, and he squinted his eyes tightly at the bright sun. He shielded his eyes with his hand, but the pain eventually fled from him. "And I most certainly promise," he said, "that we will not have to fight each other." This was his biggest fear of all.

Sure, they trained together and sparred together, and when they were younger play faught with each other, but this was a lot more serious. Their ninja careers would depend on the fight if they did fight, and the wrong action could most certainly injure the other...or worse. Taiyo cringed at the thought, and shook his head to make himself change subject.

But, the attempt was a failure. The thought stuck in his head, and he tried and tried to forget about it, but not of the attempts worked. Taiyo sighed, "Let's get going." he said. He tried to make this day as exciting and awesome as he could, but his fears made it impossible.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 4, 2009)

She smile a bit reassuringly, but did not feel so assured. "Yes. Those days will never happen. We will never have to make those choices" she said with a slight smile. It was a lie of course. There was always that possibility, but it seemed better to lie to oneself as a mean for reassuring. "We will never have to face that" she said with a smile lying smile and starts to walk down the stairs and toward the gate.

The chuunin exams would be the main problem. They are vicious with matching people up she heard. Siblings, cousins friends can be matched up against each other. The odds of them getting paired up for the chuunin exams are highly, and the thought made her want to scream out a bit. Those were far away though, and she wasn't entirely sure at all if it actually worked that way.

Either way it was time to go. By the way they were probably going to walk they would take a lifetime, so they better go now. She makes her way to the gate finally and cringed at the sight of so many people out. "Well It's time" she said uneasily and took a few steps out. She knew her brother was right behind her.  As they started to talk she began to think. 

People seeing the twins were shocked a bit. They hadn't really seen them out much, nor seen some of their cloths. They seemed surprised. She stayed close to her brother and did not really 'notice' the stares. Well she did, but she tried to pretend not to notice. "We should be there soon" she said calmly, but her eyes said differently. Going out into the world scared her a bit, and talking to new people made the offer much more worse.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 4, 2009)

Hyuuga Dante was on his way to meet his new pupils. "Ugh...man...I have to do all the crap MY sensei did?" Dante said walking through the Hyuuga part of town. "Hell NO!"

He looked around and noticed two kids going somewhere. He recognised them and noticed folk looking at them.

"*Taiyo. Tsuuki.* So you guys graduated huh? Nice one!" Dante said messing up their hair. "Lighten up guys! You look like you're going to your funeral. Wait...does that make sense...?" Dante wondered.

He grinned at them. "Don't worry about anything. Whatever happens, happens! As long as I'm still around the Hyuuga clan are gonna be cool, and as long as" he shivered slightly "...the Hokage is around, Konoha is safe. Seriously. I can't imagine anyone wanting to mess with HER. Oh yeah! Lucky you! You now get to meet her all the time when you get assigned missions. Don't argue! Best advice I can give you."


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 4, 2009)

Taiyo could sense the fear in Tsuki through their mental bond. He knew it would be impossible for them to convince each other through the bond, and he knew the smiles were lies, although he could sense a slight bit of reassurance in her. It still made him happy to see her smile, even if the smiles were lies. as they walked out of the gate, he could feel and see all of the people's stares.

Sure, it was rare for them to go out, but just because they didn't go out much, didn't mean the people had to stare at them. Taiyo saw one boy, about their age, whisper something in his friend's ear and laugh. Taiyo flipped both of the off and mouthed the words, _'Fuck you'_to them. He smiled at the other people who didn't look like they were gossiping about him, and the adults.

Taiyo turned his attention back to Tsuki. He caught up to her, then maintained her pace as he talked. "So, what are we gonna do first when we get there?" he asked. He tried to look calm and try not to look as nervous, but it was still impossible. He started to lighten up a little whenever Dante started to come by, but he was sure his usual anti-social attitude would kick in.

He tried to laugh, but it sounded fake with his tensity. "Hi Dante...er...sensei." he said, fixing his hair like it was. "Have you heard our teams yet?" he asked, looking at Dante. He quickly looked away though, his shyness kicking in fully. He gulped, being ready for the entire day to be over.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 4, 2009)

She ignored the other people that were gossiping and whispering secrets in their ears and laughing. What they talked about did not bother her. It was better this way. At least she didn't have to talk to them. Her brother on the other hand was more agitated at it, and it showed it as he flipped off those kids who were speaking ill and laughing at the twins being out in public. Then he cam along.

Dante was a relation to them and he seemed to come bouncing along happily. It made her wonder what he ate for breakfast, or if he was on some illegal drug. He was usually happy. He then came up and ruffled her hair, and her brothers. Her hair was messed up some and she sighs, but doesn't go out of her way to make any kind of fixing toward it.

She said nothing as Dante spoke and she even retreated behind her brother some and grips his sleeve as she looked at Dante from behind her brothers shoulder. She could sense his shyness and it made her smile a bit, but when she did it quickly disappeared. Her eyes were kept on Dante. She and him didn't talk much, but she seemed more "sheltered" then her brother. A tiny giggle was brought out when she thought of the prank her brother and her pulled on him the week before.

She quickly stopped the giggle and blushes at it. She was a bit embarrassed by it. Dante was one of the jounins in charge of a three man squad. She did not know who he was assigned to really, but she knew that group would be really interesting. Dante was really strong. She finally muttered a small "Hi."


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 4, 2009)

Taiyo slowed his pace so he could go back and talk to Tsuki abd Dante. He could sense Tsuki telling him to stop being so shy, and feel it from the squeeze of his sleeve. He looked up at Dante, and suddenly could see why she wasn't so shy around him. He was nice, and he wasn't as judgemental as everybody else. He relxed, but he could still feel the stares of all the people around him.

Suddenly, Dante felt like family to Taiyo, even though he technically was his cousin or something. Taiyo continued to look at Dante, waiting for an answer from his earlier question. Taiyo heard Tsuke giggle, and could sense through the bond what it was about. He burst into laughter too, but immediatly stopped.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 4, 2009)

"Teams? I'm pretty sure you choose them yourself." Dante said walking with them, ushering them along. "I chose my team, worked pretty well." Dante drifted off thinking about his team.

"Hah! Sorry, I just remembered Kiya is a Jounin sensei. You might get her! haha...you'll have fun...Or she will....fun will be had somewhere"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 4, 2009)

Tsuki walks with them but a few paces away. Her eyes look around. Dante was only getting them there father. "Um. Dante" she said and frowns to him before continuing "Do you know if miss Kiya has chosen me, or my niisan?" she asks biting her lip some anxious to know. It would be a nice thing if one of them but chosen, but she wondered what would happen if they did get put on different teams.

A tiny smile was on her lips as she began to think about the past. She got calm with it and she looks to her brother sensing his relief that you could choose your own team. What if someone asked for you though? It'd be cool if she or her brother was asked for. She looks to her cousin and blinks just watching him talk on and on. She hadn't really said anything else really.

They were now even closer. she didn't really want to be this close now. Though it was reassuring that they might be able to work on a team together it had made her put on a smile. She still followed a few paces behind her cousin and brother. The top of the academy could now be seen from where they were at. It seems that were closer than that anticipated. Inside she felt like she wanted Miss Kiya a bit.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 4, 2009)

Issanni opens her mouth, then speaks, “Who said that he wanted to be?” She says loudly, to not be ignored.  Then Raito walked off on his own, “Why am I always ignored…I yell to not be ignored…” She grumbles to herself.  The girl nods at her friend and they split.  Issanni runs off toward the academy.  Skidding to a stop in front of it, then submitted the list of her preferred in.  She sat down in her green spandex jumpsuit and waits.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 4, 2009)

“That should do it…”  Kiya said straightening her head band as she looked in the mirror.  “Got to look nice.  Even if they are kids.”  she says to herself with a chuckle.  Grabbing the kunai pouch she strapped it on and walked to the door.  Kiya paused in front of the door.  “Okay, I may not have my squad yet but things will be fine.  Hokage-sama must have had a reason for telling me only last night.”  she said trying to keep the irritation out of her voice as she stepped out locking the door of the small house behind her.

“I was wondering if you were going or not!”  Tenka yelled at Kiya with a giggle.  “I was thinking you might have chickened out.”

“Don’t you have a mission today?  Why are you bugging me here?”  Kiya said with a shake of her head as met her friend and began to walk to the academy.

Tenka fell into step beside her.  “No mission today.  Besides, depending on how things go, they might need another sensei.  Don't know if they will need me or not.  So it was either walk you to the academy or work in the flower shop.  And, right now that is the last thing I want to do.”  she said still chuckling.  “You would have figured as many times as this village was destroyed that stupid shop would have stayed closed.  But…Nnnooo…”  she said causing both girls to laugh.  “Nervous?”  Tenka asked Kiya when their laughter died down.

“No…” Kiya said looking at her friend, who raised an eyebrow at her.  “Okay…maybe a little…”

“It will be fine…”  Tenka says tucking a lily into Kiya’s hair.  “For luck…”  she said shaking her head and grinning.  

“My favorite…I hope it helps…”  Kiya said and shakes her head.  “Maybe we can go over what our sensei taught us?  One last time?”

“Okay.  Though that’s all we did last night…”  Tenka said with a shake of her head as they begin to go over their first day as squad.
_________________________________________

“Wait…wait…wait, wait, wait!  Dang!”  Mia said in a huff as the butterfly flew out of her reach.  “Come on…can’t I just use the jutsu?”  she said looking at her dad.

“No…”  He said chuckling as he too watched the butterfly flutter into the sky.  “You have to do this without the assistance of the jutsu.  It helps you learn stealth.”

“Stealth…right…because that is what we are going to do.  Be sneaking up on bugs.”  Mia said sitting down next to her father with a pout.  “Come on…I only need a couple to finish my collection…”

“I already gave you my answer…”  he said trying to look at her sternly though it just ended in a smile.  “Besides, aren’t you suppose to go meet a squad today?”

“Oh yeah!  By dad!”  Mia said jumping up and running toward the academy.

“Was I that excited?”  He mumbled as he shook his head and watched his daughter run off.


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 4, 2009)

"Oh yeah. I forgot about that." Taiyo said, looking a little brighter. He walked a little happier, and hoped he would get lucky and they would take his request and let him be with her. He really didn't want to have to fight his sister if it came down to it. He would hate himself if he seriously injured her, and he would not know what he would do if he did worse.

"So you already have your team huh Dante?" Taiyo sighed. He wished he could have had Dante as his jounin, it would have been a lot easier having someone who had your kekkei genkai. He looked up at the academy as they were near. It brought back memories of their childhood. It made him sad, but not that badly.

Taiyo looked at his sister with a happy look on his face. This look was actually true, and he was suer that he would be paired up with his sister, he knew there was no doubt. He continued walking, and his gate became more relaxed and laid back as he walked. If only this happened at the beginning of their walk.


----------



## AimForTheSoulPoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Kiyoshi was sitting on a bench outside the academy listening to music on headphones (for a quiet guy he sure loved music). He'd woken up early to do some training so he had two hours to kill before he had to go in and join his group.

"I start my path of vengance today, father" he muttered to himself and rubbed his knuckles where he had bruised them from training. He pulled down his mask and took a breath of fresh air. When he look around he noticed people had started walking into the academy. He recognised a few faces like Taiyo and Tsuuki who were getting a lot of stares but he saw Dante come along and smile at them. Kiyoshi smiled under his mask and wondered what jounin he would get. "_I wonder what my group will be like_" Kiyoshi thought. He slung his headphones round his neck and walked into the academy, trying to ignore the stares and murmurs of people saying "Hey it's that freak kid from the Land of Water, he creeps me out".


----------



## Vergil (Apr 5, 2009)

"Yeah, well I know the number. Don't know who's in it." he said he saw Kiyoshi in earshot.

"Well, I gotta be off. Gotta make preperations for stuff." he leaned over to the pair and whispered "Kiyoshi's pretty new here, so try and make him feel at home huh?" 

"Later guys!" he walked towards Kiyoshi, smiled and said "Hey dude. Have fun today!" and gave a cheesy thumbs up.

With that, Dante disappeared.

________________________________________

Harima Kenji was outside the Hokage office, looking at the door to go in. Haruno Mio was one of the most fear inducing Hokages ever. They said her role model was Tsunade-sama but in terms of presence she surpassed the Princess.

He made sure he was well presented, back straight, deep breath and knocked on the door.

"Enter!" the voice said from the other side.

He opened the door and bowed to the Hokage and entered the room. Mio had long dark hair and a terrible scar on the side of her head, when she was in ANBU. It was said the one that gave it to her is still suffering to this day. Hyuugas and Uchihas hate meeting with her because of the dark chakra she exudes. Anyone would think she was a villan but she has been one of the best Hokages of recent times. Even her advisors are fearful of the Medic. He had to be sure not to make her mad

"Good Morning..."

"Haah?! And What's so great about it?!" she growled looking at him. "This coffee is cold, these blasted chirping birds are giving me a headache and its too sunny!"

"Uh...uh..." he said taking two steps back

"Well! Get on with it!" she said. She hadn't got any sleep leaving dark rings around her eyes making her even more frightening.

"YES MAAM! Uh....today we get some new genin to our ranks and are getting assigned Jounin senseis." he said taking two steps back

"Right. I've shifted the schedule around for them. I'll meet the Genin that have graduated personally. There are about 6 or 7 which seem like they could be useful to us." her eyes softened and she gave a smile. "Ah to be a genin. Chasing cats around, picking up garbage...." then she exploded with hatred. Kenji took two steps back

"Argh! I hated that crap! I'm going to give them different missions!" then she looked at Kenji in confusion. "Kenji...what are you doing a way over there?" He was pressed by the wall in terror.

"Whatever. Go sort out the teams." she said. Just as Kenji was leaving she said "Kenji, you did a good job teaching those kids." 

Kenji turned back to see a radiant smile and happy glowing aura. It didn't happen often but when it did it was the nicest feeling ever. Kenji bowed, left and went to work with a smile on his face


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2009)

Koyaiba sighed and sat down. Obviously he was no longer in control of who would be on his squad. He glanced around, checking out the other genin. Then he noticed Kiyoshi. Koyaiba leaned over towards Ratio. "Hey, it's that frek kid from the water. He creeps me out," he whispered. It was true. That guy gave off a scary vibe. Koyaiba sighed again. Looks like today was going to be pretty crappy.

Then he saw Tsuki and Taiyo. A large grin stretched across Koyaiba's face, and it wasn't a pleasant one.

Koyaiba had lived in the leaf village for 3 years. In that time, he had taken every chance to tease the 2 twins about basically everything he could. They were easy targets. Shy, reserved. Not a lot of friends. Hell, Koyaiba wasn't even sure if they had any friends. Just each other. They slept in the same bed, for God's sake. Who does that?

_Oh yeah._ Koyaiba thinks wickedly. _This day just got a whole lot better._


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 5, 2009)

She suddenly froze as she stepped into the academy entrance. She could feel his stares and snickers anywhere. Koyaiba. He tormented them the most all through academy years and many time he made her cry. Her brother was tough and defended her though. She stood still for a few seconds with her eyes closed but then saw her brother leaving her behind. "Ah Niisan" she said then soon catches up with him. They were soon sat down at their seats. They were right beside each other. 

Her new outfit seemed alien. Some people were staring. She didn't know why nor did she really care. She didn't dare look at Koyaiba. Tsuki didn't want to have her day ruined yet. She knew it would be eventually by him. She looked at her brother uneasily. What if one of them got that boy? What if they were on a different team.

She closes her eyes then turns slowly to the front. Tsujki puts her head in her arms. There was no getting around the suspicions that they might be separated. They were only fooling themselves to think otherwise. She could feel her twin right next to her feeling the same effects. The teacher would be here soon. They needed a team, but who would join them? Everyone thought they were a bit on the odd side. Tsuki sits up and runs a hand through her dark blue hair. She seemed anxious. Staring strait ahead she sits up and waits for the teacher. All the while ignoring their torturer.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 5, 2009)

"Hiyaaa" yelled Minoril out loud as she was kicking a tree. The tree was barraged with numerous kicks and palm thurst as if she was trying to damage the tree more than anything. Minori stopped for a minuted to rest and began thinking ot herself "Maybe I should just focus on one area of combat.......nah it's better being more verstile and excelling at different aspects, but if I want to be a medic I have to work on my chakra control next."

Minori began her taijutsu training again coming at the tree with swift strikes, but all very powerful. After a number of hits bark of the tree started to break and Minori was kind of proud of herself though at the same time se was dissapointed. "My strikes need to be stronger to the point where I can up root a tree with a single punch." Before she quick Minori delivered a hard kick shattering the bark of the tree, but that's all she could acommplish.

As she finished her training she took a towel to wipe off the sweat and began walking toward the academy. While walking her eyes turned pale indicatiing that she was in deep thought "We have.....to pick squads today and I dont have one.....oh well." Minori walked for a few more minutes and the academy came into veiw some people were already here, but they were of no importance to her. Minori went inside the building and took her seat at the far end next to the window where a breeze was comming enough to cool off her hot skin from all the training.

Minori sat by the window for a couple of seconds before and bird landed right in front of her and started chirping though the chirp sound was  very off key and began annoying her. When she deicided to ignore it "cheep" she stared at the bird and it stared back like engaging in a staring contest. "Cheep......cheep.....chee", but he didn't have time to finish that one as Minori back handed it into a nearby tree and looked as it feel to the ground.


----------



## AimForTheSoulPoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Kiyoshi gave looked at Dante with a confused look. It was rare for anyone to even talk to him, nevermind being friendly towards him. Dante went before he could reply though. 
Kiyoshi looked around at everyone. Parents wishing luck to their children, other kids from his class and from other classes talking and laughing with each other. He sighed, wishing he had someone he could share this moment with, to reassure him before he started his life as a true shinobi. Everyone was there was happy except for him...and the Hyuuga twins he noticed. He saw them walk into the academy and Koyaiba follow them with a look on his face Kiyoshi didn't like the look of. Koyaiba liked to torment everyone except for Kiyoshi where he, like eveyone else, would keep a good distance from him.
Kiyoshi decided to follow the twins into the academy, just in case.


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 5, 2009)

Taiyo looked at his sister and felt what she was trying to not look at. Koyaiba. The jerk did everything he could to embarass them. He even claimed once that they slept in the same bed. That wasn't true...well, sort of. They slept in two different beds they were just next to each other. Taiyo was tired of him. He was tired of their embarrasment, especially Tsuki's.

Taiyo turned to his sister, "I'm tired of him. Stay here, or you could come with me." he said, and he walked over to Koyaiba. He knelt down to look at him. "Hey, ass hole. We're tired of your shit. Just because we're shy doesn't mean we wn't stand up." He said.

Taiyo stood up and looked down at Koyaiba. He looked him in the eye with the most expressionless look he could give. He looked back at his sister to see if she was still there. "Today is supposed to be a good day, we don't need you spoiling it. You make fun of anybody you can, and its annoying as shit. NEWS FLASH. NOBODY LIKES YOU!" he said as he looked back at him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2009)

Koyaiba smiled as Taiyo continued on about him. When it looked like he had finally finished, he stood up, his golden eyes flashing. "Well well well..." he said. "Looks like little Taiyo's finally standing up for himself." He gave Taiyo a little push. "Do you honestly think I give a shit what anybody here thinks about me? That I give a shit what _you_ think about me?" He eyed Taiyo. "Nobody likes me? Look around, kid. I don't see anyone coming to your rescue. Nobody stood up for you when I was giving you shit, did they?" He asked. "I've got my squad. How about you? Or does nobody want to be your partner?" He sat back down. "Go away Taiyo. And come back when you have some skill."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 5, 2009)

This angered her and she punched the desk. She had never made the move to stand out before. Koyaiba had pushed her over the line. She then retreats her hand and comes up calmly. Her tiny body walks over to where her twin and the boy were having the little spat. "Listen you" she said in a small voice. "We are all ninja now so why don't you grow up? I wont let you talk to my brother that way. All you have done is tease us all through academy."

She then goes on. "Also the other students have been victims to your childish acts." she says with a glare. "One day one of us will obviously have to fight, and we will not have any mercy on you if that so happens. So just shut up and sit down" she said and ended her fussing at him. After that she retreated behind her brother. 

Her eyes watched from behind her brother at the boy in front of them. She was silent, and didn't speak of a word. The only word she spoke was to her twin. "Brother it's not worth it." Then after those words she didn't speak. She wondered what her twin was up to. She could feel his anger for Koyaiba in front of them. If anything she hoped her brother would back down and stop. Though she knew he wasn't that type. He gets in trouble a lot after all.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Apr 5, 2009)

Miyako walked into the academy slowly looking around at the people around him. He was all alone, and a little bit frightened. He walked over to a corner gazing at the people around looking at each one intently momentarily before moving onto the next. He made his hair cover his eyes for the most part so people wouldn't notice him starring at them. '_Hopefully people won't notice me much at all if I'm lucky..._" he thinks to himself. He saw a bit of a commotion going on and a girl intervened. He blinks back a small tear, wishing he was strong enough to do something brave like that. Even though it wouldn't seem like much to other people waht she did it was a big deal to him.


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 5, 2009)

Taiyo turned to his sister, and mouthed the words '_I have to do this for us_' clearly enough for her to understand. He turned back to Koyaiba, and gave him a bigger push. "I could kick your ass _any_ day." he said, with a smile. "And do you think that _I_ care what other people think? I've been dealing with shits like you since I was two." he said, as he stepped closer.

"The thing is you make fun of other people because you don't want them to do it first. You're a scared little boy on the inside, scared of what other people are gonna think. I really want to see you make a move." he said, pointing at his cheek. He knew there was the possibility of him getting punched, but so what?

"Come on, do it." he said, looking at Koyaiba with a smile. He widened his eyes further, waiting for the strike. He was shy, sure, but they had to do something. This could be the time when people finally start giving them some respect, and maybe they would stop talking about them behind their backs. This wasn't that rare for Taiyo, but he usually didn't stand up to this extent, it was usually just the middle finger or something.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2009)

Koyaiba stood again. Now he was pissed. This had not started out a good day, and it looked like both the little losers had finally grown a spine. "Do you want a fight Tsuki?" He asked quietly. "'Cause I'd be more than happy to oblige." His hand reached down and plucked a kunai from his pouch, and he idly spun it on his fingers. "I wonder," he said after a pause. "Have you ever seen someone die?" He looked up at the twins. "I have. And it isn't pleasant. They scream you know. Loudly. But some die too quickly to scream. That's the worst, because you know their life was taken so quickly they didn't even realise that what they valued most had been taken from them."

True, he was playing the creepy vibe a bit hard, but he was angry, and rational thought seemed to come in second place." Both of you. If you don't sit down in 10 seconds, we'll see who's really stronger here."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 5, 2009)

Kenji walked into class with a smile on his face. There was a lot of chatter so he couldn't hear specific conversations. There was still few minutes before class started. It was a big step for them now. They had to choose teams today - a pivotal moment in their lives. He would let them chat a few minutes more before asking them to submit their teams.


----------



## AimForTheSoulPoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Kiyoshi walked into the classroom and saw Koyaiba and the Hyuuga twins in a heated commotion. "_I knew there was going to be trouble_" he thought. He really didn't want to intervene but noone else was going to and the teacher was going to be a while before he arrived. Plus, Koyaiba annoyed him and he liked Tsuki, he felt like he related with her. 
Kiyoshi tried to look tough and walked in between Taiyo and Koyaiba. "Leave him alone Koyaiba." he said as calmly as possible.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 5, 2009)

Minori had turned her gaze from the window and the bird she had just smacked to see a little fight going on. Apparently Koyaiba picks on the two twins all the time, but she never a problem with him. During the commotion she saw in odd boy walk in with his hair in his eyes it seems he was trying to hide.

Another breeze came from the window moving Minori's hair gently. She was getting bored and needed something to do. She got up from her seat and nonchalantly walked past the aguring people and from the corner of her eye saw when Koyaiba pulled out his kunai. "Maybe I should intervene" she though to herself. She quickly dismissed that idea it wasn't any of her business.

Once she walked down the small steps she picked up some chalk and began drawing on the board. The picture was pretty good and you could tell what it was. Minori had drawn herself strangling the bird from early the chirping from the bird still rang in her ears annoying her greatly, but she showed no expression on her face.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 5, 2009)

She was shaking and whimpering some. On the inside she was scared but she didn't want to show it. She politely moved Kiyoshi out of the way and then suddenly in less than a blink of an eye a slap could be heard. A red mark was growing on the other boys face. She stared at him angry. "Your an idoit!" she says and glares at him. Her hand goes back down as she has a stare down with him.
"You're not worth mine, or anybodies time at all. My brother is right. I agree with him. He told you that you only pick on people so you do not get picked on first. I believe that too. For years we have suffered torment from you but now it stops. We are ninja now and you should act like one." She reaches and puts her hands together as if to reassure herself. 
She didn't like to slap him, but she felt that he needed it. The red mark was on his face now. It wasn't too red, but it was able to be seen clearly. She turns around and looks to her brother for a second and then looks back at the boy. "Your just a bully who wants to pick on people." she said. "When inside you are just weak" she said with strength and suddenly stares at him. Her face wasn't filled with hatred. It seemed emotionless.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2009)

Koyaiba blinked when Tsuki slapped him and turned away. A few seconds later a bit of snuffling could be heard. Kids leaned forward. Koyaiba was _crying?_ eben Tsuki leaned forward, reching out a hand to see if he was alright...

*Bam!* Koyaiba slammed his foot into Tsuki's stomach, sending her tumbling. He grinned. "Fake crying. Amazing where it can get you." He turned to Taiyo and Kiyoshi. "I suppose you 2 want a fight too? Bring it on," he said calmly, drawing the kunai in front of him. "Just don't exepct me to hold back." He paused. "Or fight fair," he added finally.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 5, 2009)

She retreated her hand when he fake cried. She didn't see the next part as he dug his knee into her stomach. She was flung back and fell down the stairs some. She sits up at the bottom and suddenly coughs up what looks to be blood. It was only a little, and some more dripped from her mouth. Her body then falls over beside the blood with her eyes closed. He must've had chakra in his foot. It was a full on blow and she didn't even try to dodge the direct hit.
Nothing was broken. Just the blood that lay beside her and her sore stomach was the only damage. A bruise was already forming. She could have blocked the direct hit, but she chose not to. It would prove nothing if she did so she took it head on and was going to let him suffer the consequences. Hopefully her brother would not be mad at her for this. And also she hoped he would not beat him up.


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 5, 2009)

"FUCK I WON'T FIGHT FAIR EITHER!" Taiyo screemed as his foot slammed into Koyaiba's family jewels. Koyaiba fell to the ground. "You fuckin like that bitch! NO FUCKIN KIDS FOR YOU BITCH!" he yelled. Taiyo pulled another kunai out and turned around to Tsuki. He knelt down to her.

"Are you alright?" he asked. He handed her a kunai. "If anything happens to you, just use this." he said. He looked back at Koyaiba, his face red with fury. "You really made the wrong move Koyaiba. You really shouldn't have done that." he said. He stood up, and walked over to Koyaiba. "To bad you won't make it to chunin." he said.

Taiyo looked at the blood Tsuki coughed up, and once again looked at Koyaiba. "You made her bleed." he said, and he walked near koyaiba, but not close enough for him to kick him.

((If that's an auto-hit, just tell me. I'll edit))


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2009)

"To bad you won't make it to chunin."

"Really now?" Koyaiba makes a few handsigns, and the wire he had thrown between Taiyo's feet snapped together, tripping up the new genin. "Shishi...RENDAN!" Koyaiba shouted, blasting Taiyo into the air. "I'll...fucking...show...you," He growled between kicks, finally sending Taiyo blasting down to earth. As he descended, Koyaiba threw a Kunai at him. It was meant to scratch Taiyo's face slightly, but instead landed just becide his neck. Koyaiba shrugged. "Good enough," he muttered as he landed.

(Ooc: I'll take some auto hits if you take some auto hits)


----------



## Cjones (Apr 5, 2009)

Now a fight had really started after she had finished drawing on the board Minori turned around to see the girl Tsuki fall on the floor. Apparently Koyaiba had kicked her in the stomach and sent her tumbling down the stairs. "This is getting annoying and pointless" Minori walked out the class and looked for a nearby teacher of jonin.

When she couln't find one Minori just yelled out "Sensei!" hoping to get someones attention. She didn't like to interfere in others business or intervene is fights that didn't involve her, but the fight inside could get very serious as emotions seemed be swelling up.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 5, 2009)

She opens her eyes to the view and slowly sits up and growls when a sharp pain filled her stomach. What a stupid moved it was to dodge. She ignores the kunai that her brother put before her and stands up. The blood that lay on the floor got on her hands as she starts to walk up the stairs. This guy was pissing her off. If he wanted to fight then her brother could take care of it. She hoped she had him for the chuunin exams. She could kick his butt there. 

Some blood was on her lips and she licked it off as she made it to her seat and she sits down. She didn't want to get in further trouble but it made her chuckle as she remembered the slap she made on him. It was still red and she imagined it stung She was wearing a ring on her middle finger after all so it must be hurting. A hand stayed on her stomach. She watches her brother. Her eyes went over to the boy who had stuck her. She watches him with an icy stare.

(ahh sorry was gong to edit lol.)


----------



## AimForTheSoulPoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Kiyoshi saw Koyaiba knee Tsuki and watched Taiyo fly through the air. "How could you?! They've done nothing to you! You use to just annoy me but now you've really pissed me off". Kiyoshi took two kunai out of his pocket and said in a whisper "You brag about seeing people die. Have you ever seen your own father die? By your own relatives? Maybe I'll show you.."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Apr 5, 2009)

Miyako walks out of his corner swallowing all of his fear. He stands in the middle of the group. "Stop fighting!" he shouts, he rarely raised his voice but he was ticked. Miyako took out a kunai and growls some. He looks at Koyaiba and glares at him "You're an ass..." he turns around and looks at Kiyoshi and Taiyo "You don't need to fight him, you're both clearly stronger than he could ever hope to be..." he finishes quietly.


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 5, 2009)

Taiyo stumbled up after the mawling he took. He spit some blood out on the blod, and licked the rest off. Taiyo looked to Kiyoshi and nodded. He formed one hand sign, and yelled, "Byakugan!" and the veins around his eyes began to bulge. Just then, the kunai scratched the side of Taiyo's neck, and he cringed and grabbed the scratch. He shook it off. He could see the chakra system inside of Koyaiba's body, and he rushed towards Koyaiba, and landed a hit on him, blocking off one chakra point in Koyaiba's shoulder, which really wasn't much damage at all.

Taiyo jumped back, and threw a kunai, headed toward Koyaiba's hip. He heard the girl yell for a sensei, and ignored her call. If a jounin did come, Taiyo wouldn't care, he would continue fighting. Taiyo followed the kunai and was getting ready to close off a bunch of chakra points in his stomach, if he could land some.

He shook his head at Miyoshi as he passed him, which said he was going to do this. Koyaiba hit Taiyo's sister, Taiyo would not stand by and watch.

((That's my last auto-hit  and those auto-hits were fine ))


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 5, 2009)

Hinote ran as fast as he could. "I'm not gonna be late, I'm not gonna be late." He kept mumbling to himself as he weaved in and out of the people who were walking around the town. "Run, Hinote, run!" He yelled as the academy came into sight. _Of all the days that I sleep in a little bit, it has to be today... I need to get a team together quickly. I just hope not everyone is taken..._ Hinote thought as he made his way into the academy.

As Hinote got in, he almost plowed into Minori. "Oh geez, sorry!" He said as he skid to a stop and made his way around her. _Why wasn't she getting into a team right now? Is something going on?_ He wondered as he got into the class. It seemed, to him, like a big fight was going on. "Oh my god. Already a fight? Can't anyone keep their cool?" he mumbled to himself, staying out of the way.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2009)

"You brag about seeing people die. Have you ever seen your own father die? By your own relatives? Maybe I'll show you.."

"Have you ever seen your entire family slaughtered as they sleep?!" Koyaiba roared in retaliation. "Easy targets because they don't know how to fight?!" He was angry now. "You talk like you're some big shot asassain, and you can't even use your families kekkai Genkai!' He shouted in pure rage. "I won't die like my parents did! I'll fucking kill you!" He flung himself forward, but was caught in the shoulder by Taiyo's gentle fist strike, making his arm numb. "Senpuu!" He shouted, launching a whirlwind kick at both Taiyo and Miyoshi.


----------



## AimForTheSoulPoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Kiyoshi quickly snuck behind Koyaiba as he was being attacked by Taiyo and held a kunai knife at his throat and pointed one into his back. "Oh my god, I'm going to kill him" Kiyoshi suddenly thought and he became his nervous, quiet side again and faltered. He didn't know what to do.


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 5, 2009)

The whirlwind kick plowed into Taiyo's stomach, sending him flying back and slamming into the wall. "Fuck!" he yelled as he made impact. He fell onto his hands and knees, and stood up, this time almost falling as he did so. "You fuckin ass hole." he choked out with a laugh. It was actually sort of a befriending laugh, but he went right back into battle mode after. He opened his palms again, and ran at Koyaiba.

As he neared Koyaiba, he spun and let the spin and his own strength send a palm thrust to close off a chakra point, which, if hit, would be lead by a fury of palm thrusts to close off multiple chakra points, all focesed in the torso and chest.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2009)

Koyaiba felt the cold steel at his throat and backfliped, throwing himself clear. He launched a punch at Kiyoshi but it was blocked. He jumped to avoid another attack and leaned back, chopping outwards. Quickly, he drew a kunai and slashed at Kiyosi' stomach, but it was parried, and Koyaiba was forced back on the defensive. _Damn...I can't take them both at once..._


----------



## AimForTheSoulPoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Kiyoshi was blown away by the whirlwind kick. It was too late now, he was in ther fight and he was going to have to end this somehow, or at least stop someone from getting seriously hurt until Kenji intervened. 
Kiyoshi threw two kunai at Koyaiba and then lunged at him waiting for a chance to throw a few punches at him.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Apr 5, 2009)

Miyako groans some. '_even though this Koyaiba is a total ass, he's gonna get the shit kicked out of him by these two..'_ he thinks to himself. He takes a deep breath and jumps in front of the attacks that were being aimed at Koyaiba by Kiyoshi. Hoping to take as much of the attack as he could. Miyako takes a deep breath waiting for the punches to hit him.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 5, 2009)

Suddenly she was in front of Koyaiba with her arms with in a defence stance. Well, after deflecting the kunai. She noticed that another person had joined her. "Stop it brother!" she said and watches him. "We will get our share of our own on missions. And a battle then, but please brother. What would father say? You know what could happen" she said and looks at him caringly. She didn't want him to get hurt. Her eyes showed worry a bit. 

"Yes he's a jerk but he's not worth our time. Plus we have just became ninja's brother. Lets save all this for the battle field. I mean he didn't do any real damage" she said and tried hard not to cringe at the lingering bruise on her stomach. "It's his fault if he gets in trouble anyways. So can we please just forget about this?" she asks as she walks up to her twin and watches him. "He's not worth our time."


----------



## AimForTheSoulPoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Kiyoshi saw Miyako suddenly appear in front of Koyaiba and tried to stop himself. Instead he managed to crash into Miyako, who fell into Koyaiba, who fell into Tsuki in a big pile on the floor. Kiyoshi groaned "At least it's over now.." he muttered.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Apr 5, 2009)

Miyako groans some. "About damn time..." he growls some. "This is a new way to introduce people..." he says with a bit of a smile. He sits up slowly coughing. He scratches his head, moving his hair out of his face.


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 5, 2009)

Taiyo laughed. "You're all party poopers." he said. He kept his eyes on Koyaiba though, making sure he didn't make a move. He walked over to them, helping Tsuki up. "Sorry." he said. He looked back at Koyaiba. "I won't fight anymore but don't think I'll forget about this. I hope to death that I get matched up against you for the chunin exams." he said, and then that brought on his fear again.

His fear that he would have to get matched up against his sister. He quickly shook it off though. "Or even in some sort of other test. Whatever the case, I will always have my eyes on you." he said. He gave him one last glare, and then walked back to his seat. The class room was pretty messed up fro the fight, some of the desks were turned over, some chairs were too. And there was one crack in the wall from the whirlwind kick Koyaiba gave to Taiyo where he hit.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 5, 2009)

She smiles and lets her brother help her up. She felt happy inside that her brother stopped. As she looked at the pile she inched away from it and went back to her seat beside of her brother. She could feel his anxiousness again. She sighs and was feeling it too. "Brother. Do not worry about that. It's too far away to worry about that now" she says in a tiny voice and smiles at him reassuringly. "Right now lets worry on if we are going to be on the same team."

She hoped she had reassured him, and she wished she could reassure herself. They both were feeling the same thing. Maybe their parents were trying to get them out into the world in case they didn't get in a team. They chose their teams right? So they would be in a team together for sure. She smiles softly and looks to her brother. "Lets focus on now for now okay? That's the most important thing right?" she said.


----------



## AimForTheSoulPoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Kiyoshi thanked Taiyo for helping him up. As he looked around the classroom he noticed everyone in the class was staring at them. He'd managed to get off to a really bad start.
He quickly muttered another thanks to Miyako and the Hyuuga twins and dragged himself to his desk. He sighed and looked around at everyone as they carried on again with their conversations. "I hope I'm not in the same group as Koyaiba" he thought to himself as he put his headphones back on and drowned out the world around him.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Apr 5, 2009)

Miyako carefully stood up and looked around. People were carrying on with there conversations. He sighs some being bored. He walks over to a desk next to Kiyoshi. Miyako sits down slowly. "Hope you don't mind I'm sitting here..." he says quietly, doubting that he would be heard anyway.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 5, 2009)

Minori waited for a while through all the commotion, but no one came. "It's funny when I need one they don't show up, but anytime I do something that's wrong then the're everwhere." Minori was slightly pissed she walked back into the room and noticed everyone was on the floor she guessed the fight had ended.

She walked over to the pile of bodies and stepped over them walking back up the small set of steps. She took her seat back at the window and stared outside again. She still hadn't picked a team yet and if not the jonin would pick one for her. She didn't care who she got teamed up with as long as they weren't annoying or casued her any problems. 

During this small time the small bird Minori had hit came back to the window moving slowly towards her. They stared at each other for what seemed like hours, but was only minutes. Unfortunaly the bird annoyed her again and she slap it into the chalk board making a loud thwack sound.


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 5, 2009)

"Yea, I guess." Taiyo smiled at his sister. He looked back at Kiyoshi. "I think that I want Kiyoshi on our team if we're paired up." he said. He looked back at her. "That way we could have somebody on our team we have a semi-good relationship with." he said. He felt bad bringing up the word 'if', but he ignored it. He hoped his sister wouldn't notice, and if she did, he hoped she wouldn't care much.

He looked Koyaiba. "I definately don't want _him_" he said. He nodded his head toward Koyaiba. "That way I can get a fight with him." he said. He looked back at his sister. "I need to get off the depressing fight subject. I want to make this a happy day." he said. But he knew it would never be a happy day unless he got to be on his sister's team.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 5, 2009)

Kenji watched the entire fight unfold and watched their technique. His head rested on his hand as he mumbled.

"dodged. parried. that's a hit. fake crying." he said predicting what they were going to do. He had been with these kids for a long time and he knew when it was serious and when it wasn't. A few broken chairs and hurt egos was worth the impromptu training they were going through. At least it would make things like the chuunin exam easier.

Groups were forming already and he could pretty much guess which teams would need which sensei. 

"Right guys! Morning! I'm pretty sure you know what you have to do. Hand in your team submission form and I'll tell you where your jounin sensei is. Oh, and the Hokage is gonna come too so if you try and pull this crap whilst she's here, she'll put you in one of THOSE genjutsus. I think all of you have experienced it....even I have..." Kenji shuddered, "So best behaviour OK. Even if you have to pretend. Minori, please refrain from killing to much wildlife, you'll upset the balance of the eco system. Koyaiba leave the Hyuuga twins alone for just one freaking period."

"Since you've already graduated and this was the last thing you have to do, I'll take this opportunity to wish you all the best of luck. I hope the Hokage doesn't tear you a new one. OK Carry on."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 5, 2009)

She smiles some, but heard the if. Her smile faltered for only a little. "I do agree. I do not want Koyaiba on the team. He's a jerk" she pouts some and rubs her stomach. "It still hurts" she mumbles and takes her hand off of her stomach. "We will get stronger than him even if we are on separate teams. We will still help each other out. "Though" she stopped then closed her eyes. "If we are on separate teams I dont know what I would do brother." she hangs her head some.

"Yes. This day should be happy" she gives him a worry free smile and looks up at the chalk board to see the girl messing with the bird. It made her sad a bit, and she knew her brother could feel it. This must be her way of expressing her emotions. The other people around the room were all chatting and messing around with each other. Everybody here were all ninja's and soon they would be put in teams. It made her wonder a little.

The sensei came in and she listened to him. The hokahe would be there herself? What team will she be in. She looked at her brother. It was time. They didn't really find a third member. So what would happen? She stayed in her seat with an expressionless face.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 5, 2009)

Minori laughed inside at what their teacher told her "I don't kill wildlife....that one bird was annoying me" she said to herself quietly. Before he finished talking something caught her ear "The Hokage is suppose to be there" she said a little loud. A breeze shot from the window sending a chill down her spine. It wasn't that she was scared of the Hokage, but she has heard she is very tempermental and easy to anger.

Minori began to think about the hokage some more. She turned her head from the window and ask a question infront of the whole class "Sensei....isn't the Hokage an accomplished medical ninja?"


----------



## AimForTheSoulPoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Kiyoshi took off his headphones when Kenji-sensei made his announcement. When he heard the Hokage was coming, Kiyoshi became very nervous. He'd met the Hokage before, face to face and she was very, very, very scary. He hoped she wouldn't find out about the fight or today would probably be his last in the Leaf Village.
He tried to take his mind off the matter by thinking about what group he'd be in. He didn't mind who he would be with as long as it wasn't Koyaiba. He looked at Miyako who was looking bored. "D-Do you know what groups we'll be in? Not a lot of people talk to me so.."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 5, 2009)

"Yup - Hokage-sama is an excellent medical ninja. Some say she's surpassed Godaime, but it's speculation. She worked hard to attain that level. I believe that each of you could one day get to her level. Just remember what I've taught you and you'll be fine. And Koyaiba before you open your trap I'm not Hokage because I like this job!" he said shooting him a look.

He sighed at the reserved Kiyoshi. "You shouldn't listen to music when you're in class. No-one will talk to you if they don't think you're going to listen."

"Now hurry up and give me your team forms. I have another class to teach!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2009)

"Koyaiba leave the Hyuuga twins alone for just one freaking period."

Koyaiba gave a huge fake smile and a thumbs up. "A-OK boss," He said sarcastically." He turned to Ratio and Isanni. "Alright, let's go," He said, taking out a piece of paper. On it he wrote:

*Koyaiba Hairu
Hyuuga Ratio
Isanni Lee*

"There we go," he said, standing up. He walked over to Kenji and handed him the slip. "There ya go. Do you know what sensei we'll be getting?" He asked.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Apr 5, 2009)

"It's up to us..." Miyako said comfrotingly. "Don't worry you'll have a good group..." he says trying to sound confident. The truth was he didn't really know, but he knew he was nervous about his group but he was't going to show how weak he was in front of these people. "At least you wont be in the creep Koyaiba's group" Miyako says using his head to point at Koyaiba handing in his paper.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 5, 2009)

Hinote looked around, panicked. He didn't have anyone on his team yet. Hinote walked over to Minori. "Hey, do you, uh... Want to be on a team together? We'll both be one person closer to having a team. What do ya say?" He asked. _But then we will still need another. Who else can we have? Koyaiba would be really annoying... But if we really have to, maybe there are worse people. He doesn't really have problems with me, as far as I know..._ Hinote thought, contemplating a third team member if Minori accepted. Then he saw Koyaiba hand in a form. Three less people to choose from.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 5, 2009)

Minori thought about he she needed to join a team and she hadn't picked one yet. As she was thinking she saw Hinote come up towards her and ask to be part of his team and then he rambled on about somethng and said they could ask Koyaiba to be part of their team.

Minori stood up "Just in time I'll join, but....Koyaiba is on another team we're going to have to fine a third person" she said in a monotone voice. Minori put her hand under her chin and began to think about any other person who wasn't on a team.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 5, 2009)

"Koyaiba Hairu
Hyuuga Ratio
Isanni Lee"

"I see, you get Hyuuga Dante. You're Team 1. God! I can see trouble ahead here." Kenji remembered Dante leading a mission he had. He was obviously a talented shinobi but he used his vast array of jutsu for pranks. Still in a mission there was almost no-one more reliable. "Koyaiba, Isanni, Raito. He said to meet him by the Akimichi Pizza Hut. Lee....I'll pray for you."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 5, 2009)

She takes her brothers arma nd drags him up there slowly. "Sensei" she says in a tiny voice. "We- we don't know anybody else So we didn't choose anybody. Her eyes were dodging the sensei's." She waited for any kind of reponse. The chances of them letting on a team together were slim. Since teams were about balance after all. What to do about this.

She closes her eyes for a few seconds then looks at the sensei. She wasn't a very good decision maker. She could be quite decisive. It worried her a bit but she shook it off with a smile. There were a few people she wouldn't mind being paired up with, but she hardly even knew them. The only person she wanted to dodge was Koyaiba. She looks at and glares but returns them to the sensei.

"M-maybe brother. We should be on separate teams. I-it would bring our abilities out." Though this was true it wasn't the reason. They wouldn't really allow two hyuuga's on one team. Well she'd imagine anyways.


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 5, 2009)

Taiyo sighed before saying his next words. Although he didn't like them, they were true. "Yea, I think you're right..." he said. "Two Hyuuga's on the same team would be hard, too." he said. He looked to their sensei. "There are two other people that have gotten my attention today; Miyako and Kiyoshi." he said.

He looked to his sister for reassurance, and then ran up to Miyako and Kiyoshi. "Hey, it looks like you guys are on a team, can I join you?" he asked, looking between the two of them. He asked this very awkwardly, his shyness kicking in. He hoped he wouldn't hurt Tsuki's feelings, he just needed to find a team.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Apr 5, 2009)

Miyako looks at him nervously. "Uhm...yeah sure that'd be cool" Miyako says softly smiling weakly. He let an expression of happiness spread across his face. '_I won't be a failure anymore..._' he thinks to himself confidently.


----------



## AimForTheSoulPoint (Apr 5, 2009)

"Yeah sure, I was hoping us three could be in a group. Looks like Dante sensei has already been taken though" Kiyoshi said sadly. Kiyoshi was slightly upset that Dante had been taken but he felt that for the first time in the 3 years he had been in the Leaf Village he had finally made some friends. Kiyoshi smiled under his mask.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 5, 2009)

Minori continued thinking about a third person. She lifted her head up and saw Taiyo run over towards Kiyoshi and another kid. She figured he must be asking them to be on their squad which left his sister all alone. Minori got up out he seat and walked past Hinote going down the steps and walked in front of Tsuki.

Minori looked at her and ask her "Would you like to be on Hinote and I's squad it seems your brother has already picked his squad" she said and turned around pointing to her brother who was just a few feet away from them.


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 5, 2009)

"Awesome! That's great!" he yelled. He pulled a piece of paper out of a desk, and wrote down all of their names. His hand was shaking from his nervousness, and the handwriting was a bit hard to read, but it was still elligible. He ran to Kenji with the paper in his hand, and handed it to him. Kenji took it, and Taiyo ran back to Miyako and Kiyoshi.

*Miyako Uchiha
Kiyoshi Momochi
Taiyo Hyuuga*


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 5, 2009)

She had stood there for a few seconds thinking. Then that girl came up. She had offered to help her up earlier if she remembered. She had no group so she might as well join them. "Sure" she nods with a tiny voice and then follows her over to the other person. She now had her team. This would feel really weird, but maybe this would be good for the twins. 
Two Hyuugas on the team would be too much. As they got over there she didn't show any emotion and just did a pitifal wave to her new group. It was now time to see her team mates. She inspected them. They were a bit odd. They would have to do she supposed. Tsuki needed to get stronger. To protect her brother, and her family. Being in a group meant balance, and she supposed she could try and make friends.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 5, 2009)

"Team 2. You get ... that jounin." Kenji dropped the piece of paper and broke out into a sweat. "Uchiha Vergil. honestly...all his genin teams....have all retired. They call him the genin breaker. He's at the training ground."

Vergil was different from Mio. He was formerly in the interrogation squad. He has seen the very worst of shinobis and would tell the genin stories of his past.

"J...just think happy thoughts ok...?"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 5, 2009)

Hinote smiled. "Good. We have a team now." He said, taking out the piece of paper that they all had to sign. Hinote wrote his name on the paper. "Uchiha Hinote." He said as he wrote then handed the paper to Minori. "We all have to write our names down before we can hand this in."


----------



## Cjones (Apr 5, 2009)

Minori watched as she went and started inspecting Hinote it looked like. Minori took the paper from Hinote while saying a silent thankyou and wrote down her teammates names and handed it to her sensei.

*Uchiha Hinote
Tsuki Hyuuga
Minori*

Make put the peice of paper on his desk and began to walk off, but turned around real quick to say something. She plasterd a weird smile on her face that anyone could tell was fake and look twisted and demonic anyone who knew Minori knew she didn't smile "Sensei I hope we don't get a rather lackluster Jonin or you'll be seeing a lot more of me....kay?"


----------



## AimForTheSoulPoint (Apr 6, 2009)

Kiyoshi gave a nervous look at his teammates. 'Genin breaker'? This guy was going to be tough. Kiyoshi shook his head, he had to become strong so he could finally face up to his clan and stop running away from them and having a scary leader would only make him stronger. He was going to have to stop being quiet and shy and face his fears from now on.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 6, 2009)

Raito had miraclously fell asleep through the class until he heard Koyaiba's remark on the Hyuuga. Due to family respect, he would retorted something, but was too tired to do anything. Then, Koyaiba got into another fight, but Raito just fell back asleep. He woke up a few minutes after Kenji arrived, only to her the teams get called: 

Hairu Koyaiba
Hyuuba Raito
Lee Issanni

He was put in team one which would be led by his uncle, Dante. He set up, yawned, and stretched, then leaned over to Koyaiba,"Dude, the guy who's going to be our jounin is my uncle. Trust me, you wouldn't want to make him angry..." he whispered. He took a quick glimpse at the entire room, searching for Issanni, but couldn't see her.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Apr 6, 2009)

Miyako rolls his eyes some. "Great we get the tough sensei..." he mutters to his team quietly. He curls his hand into a fist by his side '_This sensei won't break me, I'll be the strongest he's ever seen_' he thinks to himself confidently. "This guy won't break us." Miyako says to his team firmly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2009)

Koyaiba laughed. "Dude, who hasn't heard of Dante? He's supposed to be the best Jonin available this year. Trsut me, it'll be awesome." He yawned and stretched, waiting for something to happen. Time seemed to have slowed down...much different from the fast paced action that had been taking place only a few minutes ago.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 6, 2009)

Issanni was pumped at the squad, forcing herself to not get excited, she squirms in her seat biting her lip.  The girl starts fiddling with her headband, ‘Let’s go…come on…’ she thinks to herself as she starts to shake from excitement bottling up inside of her.  She tenses herself to pull herself out of it, she just makes it worse so she just grins.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 6, 2009)

Kenji looked at the paper and smiled. Team 1-3's jounin were made up of former team 4. 

"Uchiha Hinote
Tsuki Hyuuga
Minori"

"Hm. Well you guys get Asasume Kiya. A word of advice, don't get her mad. And another thing, she has a short temper. Team 3, you are to meet her at the..."

It was just then that the Hokage burst into the class. "Kiya will meet you at the zoo! Well done kids. You got your first mission! No excuses for failing this one."

Kenji turned suddenly at the door and fell off his seat. "Wh...what happened Hokage-sama."

"Kenji! Get up!" she shouted, "All your jounin senseis are going to meet you here. There's been a mass breakout at the zoo and all the animals are running wild around Konoha. I was over to see you and have a nice happy chat but this has put me in a foul mood. There is elephant turd everywhere!"

Dante appeared at the window. "Yep! it's great!"

"Dante. No time for wise cracks. Get to the zoo!"

"Hey! Chill Hokage-sama. Though it smells worse than one of mine after a super spicy.... Oh crap..!" Dante said as he looked at the Hokage's glaring eyes "Right kids! Follow me!"

He back flipped out the window and looked at his jounin former team mates.

"Ready Kiya, Vergil?" Dante asked

"What kind of a dumb question is that? Of course I'm ready." Kiya snapped

Vergil flashed a look at the kids from the window and started to walk off. "I won't tolerate failure."

*Mission 1*

Return all the animals to the zoo without harming them.

Animals to be returned: Lions Tigers and bears Oh my! They are all different and rare creatures. A breed that can use some weak elemental attacks! Ninja Lions! Consider them Level 1 (i.e teamwork needed). Jounins are after the even more dangerous animals but are in close vicinity keeping an eye out.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 6, 2009)

*Team 1.*

"Right guys" Dante said as they bounded rooftops, "We got the doton bears. They're heading for the shopping district. I got the Lightning Birds, just up there" he said pointing to the sky. "Careful of momma and papa bear!" The journey was short and they all arrived at the scene. Dante bounded up the building leaving the 3 genin to deal with the bears somehow.

*Team 2*

Vergil looked at the genin kids "The White Wind Tigers are a fierce breed. They are headed for the Hot springs. I'm dealing with snakes. Try not to die." he said as they landed. 

*Team 3*

"Come on guys! you can go faster than that!" Kiya laughed as she accelerated ahead. "Looks like we got the katon lions that are headed towards the slums. Just yell if you need help I have to deal with the fuuton apes."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2009)

"Doton bears?" Koyaiba asked. "Is that a joke?" He turned around.

A huge bear stood on it's hind legs and let out a ferocious roar before charging. Koyaiba sighed. "Apparently not..." He jumped, dodging the charge, and threw a kunai. It hit the bear's flank, but it only angered the huge beast, who roared again and charged in Koyaiba's direction. "I'll distract it!" He shouted, hurling another Kunai. "Isanni! On the right! Ratio take the left! New guy, get ready to fry this thing!" He shouted, dodging a giant swipe.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 6, 2009)

"Katon lions? Hah! My flame will overpower theirs!" Hinote laughed then realized something. "Wait... Fire doesn't beat fire!" He said. He thought quickly. Hinote jumped for a lion, trying to catch it. He fell to the ground a little bit too far before it and landed on his face. The lion turned around, angry. It tried to pounce Hinote, who as the lion's attack crushed him, was replaced with a log. He had used Kawarimi. 

"Shoot!" Hinote yelled. He turned to his teammates. "Help?" He asked, trying to think of a new plan. Hinote did have one ninjutsu that could help capture the lions with the use of wire, but he would need a little bit of time.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 6, 2009)

"Yes sensei!" Tsuki had finally caught up. "Byuakugan!" she says and the veins appeared upon her head. A animal should also have chakra. Well one of these. Tsuki went into a position that was usual for the Hyuuga's. It was the gentle fist move. Her eyes closed for a mere few seconds and opened then. Her jutsu was ready. "I- I am on my way!" she says then rushes at the beast. 
Her agility was one of her best aspects. Her team mate was in trouble, and she did not wish to mess around. 
As she landed beside the beast she starts putting chakra into her hand and hits a few of the creature's charka points. She didn't know if they hit, but she hoped it did. She kept up the gentle fist for a few more strikes. She had put chakra into his chakra points she hoped. She usually hit her target. 
As soon as she was done, and the beast seemed to be recovering she quickly grabbed Hinote. The beast would only take a few seconds to recover. She couldn't  have hit all of the beasts points since she was only on one side. If anything she hoped she had struck a weak spot with her gentle fist. Tsuki pulls Hinote away and grabs a kunai. 
In truth that was basically all she had, besides Kai, and also a clone technique. She puts her hands together for a seal "Bushin no jutsu!" A second one of her was formed.  She was ready. Her byuakugan stares at the creature to see if he had any extra cards up his sleeve.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 6, 2009)

Minori watched on as Tsuki did battle with the lion and quickly pulled Hinote out of the way. Though the lion was able to quickly recover and charged her. The first attack the lion lept with claws extented and Minori dodged. Training to be a medical ninja gave her good reflexes and she possibly had the greatest recation time not to mention she was pretty fast, only slower than Issanni which she was sure of.

The lion quickly rebounded and tried to hit he with it's tail. Minori jumped off the ground doing a back flip, but before she could land the beast almost cut her in half almost ripping her shirt. She did some back flips and landed next to Tsuki and Hinote.

"The beast is pretty fast and since we don't have out sensei we need a plan." Minori began thinking and quickly came up with a strategy. Minori stood up in a straight position and began speaking in her monotone voice loud and cleary "This plans involves teamwork....Hinote you can activate your sharningan correct?"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 7, 2009)

Hinote laughed nervously at Minori's question. "Not at all. Not many Uchiha do this young." He admitted. "But if you guys give me a minute, I can set up my Ayatsuito no Jutsu. It uses wire to capture and hogtie a target. I'm not sure if it would work though, these being Katon lions, they might be able to bite their way out or burn it." Hinote said. "What's your plan?" He asked.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 7, 2009)

"Actually, I have a better idea..." Raito said as he began to dash away,"You guys make sure he stays put until I come back!" Raito jumped from building to building, observing the havoc that wrought about throughout the village. Soon, he was in the forest. He began picking whatever berries he could find and start dropping on his shirt which he grasped to make a basket. Once he picked a ton of berries, he hurried and began to dash back to the group. Once there, he dropped a berry onto the floor,"Come on, big boy, here's a nice little berry for ya," he called to it. The beast began to walk slowly to the berry and ate it, then Raito dropped another, the bear ate it,"You guys go get some more berries, so we could lead it to the zoo," he said to his team.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Apr 7, 2009)

Miyako looks at his team. "Alright whi wind tigers..." he says somewhat firmly, taking charge. "Taiyo and Kiyoshi, do either of you know the Ayatsuito no Jutsu technique?" Miyako asks forming a plan in the back of his mind.


----------



## AimForTheSoulPoint (Apr 7, 2009)

Kiyoshi's eyes went huge when he heard the Hokage. "We've only just made our groups!" he cried. He then remembered one of the rules of being a ninja, 'be ready for anything'. He sighed.

_"Taiyo and Kiyoshi, do either of you know the Ayatsuito no Jutsu technique?"_

"I'm afraid not. The only jutsu I can do that would come in handy here, is probably the Henge no jutsu and even then..." said Kiyoshi. "This mission is going to be tough but we need to come up with a plan quick."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 7, 2009)

“Let at least one squad survive…”  Kiya growled at Vergil as they parted ways.  After dropping her squad at the point with the lions Kiya sat on a roof and watched the Apes for a moment then glance back at her team.  

A small smile graced her lips as she saw them making an attempt at working together.  “Maybe this won’t be so bad…”  she says to herself and nods before turning back to the gorillas.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 7, 2009)

“I really don’t think that will work Raito…” Issanni says, charging the bear at her top speed, and leaping onto the beast.  She climbs up to the bear’s head, putting her hand over it’s eyes.  The bear bites onto her shoulder, throwing her off to get her away.  Issanni rolls on the ground, slamming head first in to a tree, “Not the best idea…” she mutters to herself.  She stands with a stagger to get her equality back from the tree, and holds her shoulder in pain.

Issanni walks up next to Koyaiba, “Don’t try that at home…” she mutters, helping distract the beast.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 7, 2009)

*Dante*

"You guys alright?" he said dodging a lightning strike from the bird. He quickly bagged a bird and leaped down beside his team. He looked at his shoulder "Aw man! stupid thing crapped on my jacket!"


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 7, 2009)

Immediatly, Taiyo realised Miyako's idea. He brought out a reel of wire, the metal shining in the sunlight. He pulled reeled a little out, showing it. "I think I know your plan. Do you know the clone technique?" he asked. He tried to imagine what it would be like to finish his first mission. He already saw the reward...a little ryo, maybe.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 7, 2009)

"Well, to put it simply, the beast is out of control," Raito said as Dante entered the scene,"Specifically, he's extremely angry, I have a plan to calm him down, but Issanni and Koyaiba keep on antagonizing the thing." Raito sat down and began to think of a plan,"Yo, Uncle Dante, do you have a sleeping pill?" he asked, he grabbed a rock and threw it at the beast,"If you do, give me one..." The beast was struck in the head by the thrown rock. He began to face Raito and charge at him, but Raito didn't move.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Apr 7, 2009)

"Yes I do." Miyako says firmly. He makes a few handsigns, a clone of himself appearing next to him. "I'll distract the beast as long as I can, Kiyoshi you help me with that. Taiyo try to get some rope around it, if I can I'll try to set a wire on fire to scare it then you can trap it Taiyo..." he finishes hopping his plan would work out as well as it did in his mind.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 7, 2009)

*Team 1*

"Sleeping pill? I have some at home but that's miles away. Dude, you're over thinking things. Sometimes you just gotta believe in your team mates and realise that the easiest way to win is sometimes the most obvious. By the way - it's a she, not a he." Dante laughed "Hah. I'm pretty good at this Jounin stuff."

Then another bird crapped on him. "Ugh. This is really not my day." and leaped off to catch it, leaving Raito to deal with the enraged charging bear.

*Team 2*

Vergil walked out of the woodland with a few snakes in his hand. He looked at his team formulating some sort of plan.

"Hmph. Not bad." he said seeing what they were intending.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 7, 2009)

"Hmmm.....then this the plan will have to be altered slightly." Minori began thinking again for a few minutes and quickly reformed it. "Okay....here's the plan since I have the better speed I'll distract the lion coupled with my medical training I'll be able to dodged better since it moves in kind of a linear fashion." Minori paused for a bit to make sure her teammates had it before continuing "I'll distract it once I get it into a position" Minori then turned her head "Tsuki that is when it will be your time to strike."

Minori stop speaking again she wanted to make sure she wasn't going to fast "Tsuki once I have his attention aim for a chakra point it should stagger the beast and that's when you Hinote will hog tie him." Minori began walking toward the beast again in a slow fashion very non-chalantly even going as far to dust off her pants. She turned around and looked at her two new teammates 'Are you ready?" She said then began charging the beast who spit out a great fireball almost catching Minori off guard. 

As the fireball neared Minori evasived flip to the left while in motion she picked up a rock and chucked at it's head getting a ferocious growl and all she did was stare.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 8, 2009)

Hinote started to run around, placing the wire in the areas needed for his jutsu. "When I say that I'm ready, try to lure the beast toward me." He said, placing another wire. _I hope this is enough... What if the wire doesn't hold for long enough? We aren't supposed to harm them._ Hinote thought, being a little bit too worried about this.


----------



## AimForTheSoulPoint (Apr 8, 2009)

"Nice idea", Kiyoshi said. "C'mon we need to hurry up before the tigers end up somewhere worse". Kiyoshi made his way through the riot and jumped off towards the springs.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Apr 8, 2009)

Miyako disperses his clone and jumps behind Kiyoshi following him to the hot springs. He starts to move slight ahead of Kiyoshi leading the team to the hot springs. He jumps off of a small buildings rooftop, only dropping down about ten feet. About fourteen yards in front of him stood one of the tigers his team was after. "Alright...let's hope this plan works as well as I planned it to..." he says quietly to himself waiting for his other two team mates to land with him.


----------



## AimForTheSoulPoint (Apr 8, 2009)

Kiyoshi landed next to Miyako and took two kunai knives out of his pocket. "I'll get the tiger's attention with these. We just have to wait for Taiyo to get in posistion now". Kiyoshi watched as the people ran from the springs as tigers chased them.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Apr 8, 2009)

Miyako scans the are slowly, taking in everything around him. He memorises how the tiger moves. He'd have to divide his chakra in half again to make another clone, he was already low on chakra as it was, if he were to try his Goukakyuu no Jutsu it would probably drain his chakra completely. Miyako pondered the subject carefully, maybe he could distract it with only him and Kiyoshi that way he wouldn't need a clone. Miyako nods slowly to himself, agreeing with what he's planning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 8, 2009)

"Antagonizing it?" Koyaiba asked. "Are you kdding me? Dude, this thing is obviously PMSing." He dodged a strike, but another swipe of the paw hit him in the chest and threw him backwards. "C'mon, let's take this thing out and go home." He kicked it on the top of the head and was rewarded with a bellow of anger. Then the bear headbutted him, ard. "Bears can headbut? What the fuck is that?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 8, 2009)

Issanni looks around at her teammates, “Insufficient buttheads…” she says to herself then adds slightly, “A nice hard hit to the back of the head will take that beast out.  Not like my teammates pay any attention to me in the first place…” she says again to herself, popping her fist as she readies herself for her next rough attack.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 9, 2009)

Dante had finished getting all the birds to the zoo and was sitting on a water tower watching them getting flung around by the bear. His team were still doing their own thing and getting their ass kicked by the bear.

"You'd think they were fighting a chuunin." Dante said and then leaped down. 

"Teamwork people! Issanni! distract it with your speed. It shouldn't be able to catch you. Koyaiba, Raito. You two attack it directly. Whilst its distracted, Koyaiba set up your steel string for the Ayatsuito no Jutsu. Then one of make it walk to the trap area. Then, once its caught, Raito, close a few of it's chakra points so it becomes a little more docile. The lead it back to the zoo and feed it some berries. Let's go folk, before it trashes another stall!"

Vergil said nothing as he silently watched his team. There was still a snake in his hand, hissing. He looked at it and it too stayed quiet.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 9, 2009)

Assessing the situation quickly Kiya looked at the gorillas.  With a shake of her head she puts her hands together quietly and closes her eyes for a minute.  Her lips move only slightly as she casts the genjutsu, Nehan Shouja no Jutsu.  Opening her eyes she watches as the three gorillas yawn and quickly fall into a deep slumber.  “No fighting needed…” she said with a smile, remembering the many times she had to cast it on her squad mates to end their fights.

Kiya jumped from the rooftop she was on and landed near the apes.  Her eyes narrowing as she thought.  “Oh go figure…” Kiya growled.  “Dante got birds, Vergil snakes…they leave me with the creatures that are three times my size!  How in the hell am I suppose to get them back to the damn zoo!”  she snapped as the anger got the better of her.  “Those two are in so much trouble…” Kiya said quietly the anger obvious in her voice.  

Glancing down the road a smile crossed her face as she saw her team working so well together.  “They should have that beast wrapped up momentarily.”  Kiya says with a nod then moves to find a cart to haul the creatures back to the zoo in.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 9, 2009)

"OH CRAP, I'M LATE, I'M WAY LATE!!!" Kaion exclaims as he runs down a corridor the academy towards the classroom. _Dad's gonna kill me!!_ he thinks with horror. 

_Earlier that morning..._
"WAKE UP FOOL!!!" an 8 year girl screams right into Kaion's ear. 

"AAAAAAAAAAAH!!!" Kaion sits up boltright suddenly and flops out of his bed like a fish out of water. He lands on his head upside down and glares at his little sister. "KUSHINA, WHAT'S THE BIG IDEA YOU TROLL!?!?!?!?!" 

Kushina sticks her tongue out at Kaion and thumbs her nose at him, "Bring it bitch boy!" Kaion leaps to his feet and is about to throttle her when suddenly she grins at him and looks at the clock, "Game, set, and match!" she exclaims maniacally. Kaion looks with horror at the clock and realizes that he's only got ten minutes left to get to his orientation. "NOOOOOO!!" he yells frantically, "Why didn't you wake me up earlier!!?!?!" and he zips towards the washroom like a bolt of lightning. 

Five minutes later he zips into the kitchen and runs for the door past his Mom. "LATER MOM!!!" he yells. His mother looks at him, "What no breakfast?" she asks him. "No time!" he exclaims as he puts on his sandals at the door. _Why do Ninja's even wear open toe sandals anyway?_ he thinks oddly. Suddenly a strong hand grips the back of his neck and forcibly sits him down on a chair. Kaion's father looms over him like a God about to render his punishment. "You're late aren't you?" he asks the boy. "Uh define late?" Kaion asks his father. The man sighs and he narrows his eyes at Kaion, "You're an Uchiha start acting like one and don't disgrace me!" he yells. 

Kaion nods, he had neard this lecture a million times before, "Can I go now?" he asks him. His father nods and Kaion bolts out the door. 

"You're too hard on him," Kaion's mother chastises her husband. "I was already a Chuunin when I was his age! I swear sometimes I think that boy isn't mine," he mutters. *BABLAM!* Suddenly a frying pan hits the back of his head. He turns around and looks at his wife who stares daggers at him. "WHAT?!" he says defensively.

_Right here right now..._
Kaion sprints into the classroom and to his expected horror its totally empty. He looks around and shrugs, "Well If I just sit here, I can't get in trouble," he mutters to himself and he takes a seat in the empty classroom. "Hopefully no one will notice me..."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 9, 2009)

Mio stood and spoke with Kenji for a while before Kenji went ahead to teach another class. Mio breathed out in irritation at all the paperwork she still had left on her desk. Being Hokage was great but she hated reading about sanitation and policies and the stupid complaints of people. 

She exited the room closing the door behind her. As she walked she heard the door open and close again. She turned and looked into the room to see an Uchiha kid sitting on his own in the classroom. She recognised him and a dark energy came seeping out of her, the Haruno rage said to get worse over the generations.

She kicks to door open, sending the thing flying across the room and with anger filled eyes begins to talk in an almost demonic voice.

"UCHIHA KAION!!!" she growls, "What in Kishimoto's name are you doing here??!!"

She stomps over to him and grabs his ear. "Nevermind! I don't want to hear it. I have a job for latecomers like you!" her eyes glinted with a creep malevolence and dragged him outside the academy. 

"Head to the Zoo! Your genin team members are out stopping a breakout of the animals. YOU, however get a much less glamourous job. The city is filled with their...ugh....excrement. You will help the sanitation department to clean it up. Luckily they should have done the elephants but you get all the rest. Use whatever you need."

Mio paused slightly and calmed down a tad

"If you do a good job I'll treat you to something nice." She said and patted his head "Just don't be late again! Now get going!"

________________________________

At the scene.

The sanitation department looked up at the building. "Ugh damn birds! they've really made a mess of that. It's going to be a real pain to get that ladder up there. I wish I were a ninja sometimes. Just jump up there and clean it up!"


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 9, 2009)

Taiyo appeared right behind Kiyoshi and Miyako. "I'm ready, I'm gonna start now." he said. He stopped himself. He looked back at what he had just said. He said it as if he wasn't an anti-social person anymore, so he guessed it was because he was in action right now, and he would return to his regular attitude later. He wasn't happy about this, it was just a regular thing and he got used to it.

As he began to start running again, he activated his byakugan. He could see one lion inside the hot springs already, and he peered around again to see if there were any others near him. There were others, but they were in other areas, and he would focus on this one right now. "Now!" he yelled, signaling to his team mates.

Taiyo unrealed a bunch of wire, and it gleamed in the sunlight. He sort of liked this...having a different job in the mission from everybody else...being able to tell them when to start. Of course, he knew that this would not happen all the time. He knew at a lot of times he would be taking the orders, and that other times they would all have the same job. He jumped up to a different part of the hot springs, hiding behind a column to let his friends distract the tiger.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2009)

"Fine, fine," Koyaiba muttered, unwinding some string. "Isanni, keep it occupied! Ratio, get that Byakugan up and running and get ready!" Quickly he weaved the string in between trees. "Okay! I've got it! Isanni, lead it in here! Ratio, on my mark! 1...2..."


----------



## Cjones (Apr 9, 2009)

Minori dogded left and right, jump over the beast numerous times and even for a short period of time engaged it in actual battle. Minori was now in the air and the lion shot three fire balls in rapid suscesson and she was able to dogde the first two, but the third one caught her by surprise and burned her leg a little. "Damn......I need more training." Minori fell to the ground and fell to one knee she couldn't support her weight and was shocked at a mere animal could master ninjutsu like that.

The lion roared and charged her she barely was able to dogde as she quickly threw herself to the side and fell on the ground. The beast stopped and was soon stalking her again it moved inch by inch slowly stalking Minori until it was a few feet away from her. Minori stared at the beast and waited for a few seconds before giving out the signal. The lion was getting closer and closer lifting up it's paw about to strike and that's when Minori took her chance. She quickly spit out two needles from her mouth hitting the beast in the arm it was just to casue a little pain to get him off guard. 

The lion was struck by both of them and it shortly fell back in pain. While this was happening Minori shouted out in her monotone voice "Tsuki NOW!" she yelled out in her usual monotone voice as if she wasn't feeling any pain, but her leg was killing her.


----------



## AimForTheSoulPoint (Apr 10, 2009)

Kiyoshi had the tigers in view and had a clear shot at them. "Quick Miyako, tell me when I should throw while I can". He then looked at Taiyo, "when we get their attention, these guys are gonna move quickly so get ready". Kiyoshi never kept his eyes of the tigers after that.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 10, 2009)

Raito stood up and sighed, his plan failed due to the interruptions from his new teammates,"Dante's right, we just got together and we already have a mission, we don't work well together at all, or maybe I just have a tendency to overthink things..." He said to himself, then he activated his Byakkugan and got ready.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Apr 10, 2009)

Miyako scans the area quickly. He jumps behind the first tiger he sees. "Now Kiyoshi!" he yells. He makes a few quick handsigns, "Goukakyuu no Jutsu" Miyako says firmly. He puts his hand to his mouth, spitting a flame through a small gap in his fingers. He aims it to the side of the tiger hoping to scare it closer to Taiyo so he can trap it.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 10, 2009)

She watches as she leaned against a buildling. The lion seemed distracted. She wasn't worried. She was already in a pissed moon now since she dididn't have her brother nearby. That was the reason for this separation she supposed. She watches as the other girl handles the beast. She saw that the girl was about to hand the best over to her and she gets in the same position. She then heard the girls voice. "Tsuki your turn!"
Byuakugan was activated as she ran up to the lion with a swift trot. One side had been canceled already. She couldn't hit all of them though. she didn't want to risk going under him to get the rest. (lions are on all fours, humans are upstrait so humans have it in front. animals i am sure are the same, but have it on belly ect). She begins to toss her hands at the beast. Her byuakugan saw easily the chakra points and she managed to close them all. Right after the beast seemed to want to fight back so she jumped towards her male team mate. With a slight grin and kneels beside her team mate with a heavy pace of breathing. She was happy. she was able to accomplish something without her brother. She coudl sense him working hard himself. 
Now... it was the last team mates turn.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 10, 2009)

"Uchiha's don't clean crap!!!" Kaion exclaims angrily as he arrives on the scene. He looks around and sees filth and chaos all over the streets. "Stupid lady how dare she send me here, I was only late by like an hour!!" he rages at no one in particular. 

"HEY KID!" three men in sanitation suits stride towards Kaion. The boy looks at them with a questioning face, "Huh?" 

"Are you the Ninja they sent here to help clean up?" they ask him. Kaion slowly nods, "Yeah I guess so," he responds dourly, "So I'll just stand here and supervise while you guys..."

Suddenly the men laugh at him and cut him off, "Nope sorry kid you're getting into the muck just like the rest of us!" and he tosses Kaion a pair of extra durable latex gloves, and a large broom. 

Kaion looks at the broom with horror, "But I'm a Ninja..." he mutters as if this somehow makes him beyond the rules, "I'm one of the Uchiha." The man nods, "Uh huh good for you. Now let's get to work." 

They direct Kaion towards a blind alleyway and before Kaion even looks towards the alley the stench hits his nose. He looks and see large piles of dung all over the pavement and even on the walls. 

"The Elephants got this part pretty bad, you'll clean up this area first," the sanitation worker tells Kaion. Kaion shakes his head in disbelief but then it hits him like a lightbulb. _What a wonderful idea_ he thinks. He tosses away the broom and gloves to the sidewalk, "I won't need these civilian implements," he says arrogantly, "I'm about to show you guys the difference between a Ninja and a common person." 

Suddenly he starts making hand seals and collecting chakra into his throat. The men back away slightly, "OI! Kid what the hell are you doing?!" they ask him. "Time to show you the power of the Uchiha!!" Kaion exclaims heroically as he prepares. 

"FIRE STYLE!" Kaion declares. The men do a double take at Kaion, "HUH?!? FIRE?!? NO WAIT DON'T USE F....."

"GREAT FIREBALL TECHNIQUE!!" Kaion shouts, he narrows his mouth and puts his right hand over it. He spits out a bright red stream of flame that envelops all the Elephant dung. 

*BABOOOOOOM! *

The dung ignites and explodes into a giant fireball that knocks Kaion and the men off their feet. As the smoke clears the street is now covered in piles of excrement. Kaion pokes his head out of the muck, feeling utterly spent, he coughs up black smoke and he's covered in the waste from head to toe. "Oops I think that I overdid it," Kaion mutters, he had used too much chakra and now he feels totally drained. Suddenly he smells smoke coming from the top of his head. 

"AH MY EYEBROWS ARE ON FIRE!!!" he yells, "QUICK SOMEONE CALL THE FIRE DEPARTMENT!!!!" Kaion runs back and forth like a Chicken with its head cut off and the three sanitation workers just give him death stares. 

"Fuckin' ninja's..." they mutter in unison.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 11, 2009)

"You girls rock!" Hinote exclaimed, praising his teammates. He picked a rock up from the ground, holding it in his hand. He threw the small rock into the air and kicked it, hitting the lion in the nose. "Come on, lion-kun!" Hinote taunted. The lion turned its head to Hinote, who was smiling at it. He whistled for a second, getting its attention a bit more.

The lion breathed in a large breath. It exhaled, shooting a single fireball at Hinote. Hinote, thinking quickly, flipped hand seals, taking in his own large breath. "Goukakyuu no jutsu!" Hinote yelled, exhaling a stream of fire. The lion's fire met Hinote's, making the two flames cancel each other out. The beast proceeded to charge at Hinote, who grabbed the end of the wire that he was wrapping around several areas. When the lion reached the middle of the wire array, Hinote pulled on the piece that he was holding, causing the wire array to close in on the lion like a web. 

All of the lion's legs were tied up against its underbelly. Hinote smiled, glad that their plan had worked. He gave a thumbs up to his team mates, then walked up to the restrained lion. He bent his knees, looking the lion in the eyes. It wasn't seeming to struggle anymore. Hinote looked to his team mates. "Do you two want to help take this thing back to its cage?" He asked.


----------



## AimForTheSoulPoint (Apr 11, 2009)

Kiyoshi threw the kunai knives, purposely missing so the tigers would only be startled. The tigers looked at the Genin in the trees and ran towards them. Kiyoshi braced himself, hoping Miyako's plan would work.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Apr 11, 2009)

OOC: Playing as FoK's char while he's out.

Taiyo activates his jutsu pulling on the metal wires. The first tiger that Miyako and Kiyoshi were distracting was caught flawlessly. The other tigers weren't caught as easily. The second tiger got the two legs on it's left side tied together, leaving it imobolized. The third and final tiger got it's hind legs tied together, causing it to just lay uselessly on it's side letting out some sort of meow. 
-------------------
Miyako grins widely. His plan actually worked. For once he didn't feel like a completely failure. "Okay team let's get the tigers back to the zoo and in their cages." Miyako says with a bit of pride in his voice for his first mission being succesful.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 12, 2009)

"Wow great job!" The Zoo keepers said as they came and loaded the Tigers into the portable cages. "We're looking into how they all escaped. I don't think it could have been an accident."

Vergil looked at them. "I'll investigate."

"Hey! And you kids! If you ever want to have a look at the animals when they're not trying to kill you then come down and we'll let you in for free!" 

Vergil turned to Taiyo, Kiyoshi and Miyako. "Don't let this get to your heads, but well done." He didn't give praise often but it was slightly strained but true nonetheless. Perhaps this team wouldn't be complete failures like the ones he had before. "You are excused from duty. I shall report to the Hokage."

He put his fingers up to his head and then disappeared.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Apr 12, 2009)

Miyako closed his eyes, the feeling of pride and accomplishment flowing through his body. "Alright team! Mission accomplished!" he said excitedly to his team mates. He looked up at the sky '_I'm not a failure anymore family, I'll show you..._' Miyako thinks proudly to himself.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 12, 2009)

Rubbing the back of her neck Kiya looked over the apes.  “Those bastards are in real trouble…” she growled then smiled as the zookeepers approached.  “I am so glad to see you.  I was wondering how I was going to get them there.”

“No worries.  Glad they were caught.  Any more?”  One of the keepers asked as the few others jumped up and began to load the gorillas.

“Let me see…”  Kiya said turning her head and looking down the road.  A grin spread on her face.  “Yep.  Right down here…” she added walking toward her squad.

“Right…” the second drive said as he followed her with the cage.

“I am really impressed!”  Kiya said happily as she approached her squad.  “I think we will make a fine team.  Great team work!”  

The driver nodded and grinned while he and another man put the lion in the cage.  “Yup.  Feisty one this one…” they said as they drove the cart away.

With nod and a grin Kiya turned to her team once more.  “Okay…dismissed for today.  I need to…” she began then sighed.  “Report to the Hokage.  Don’t think you want to join me for that one.  Have fun guys…” she called as she ran off.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 12, 2009)

She took a silent breath of air and exhaled it the mission was done. Minori had leaned up against a tree and watch as Hinote hogged tied the lion and yelled out _"You girls rock!" _For her first mission it wasn't exactly what she suspected and she was definitely taken off guard when she learned these animals could actually use ninjutsu though she would never tell anybody. 

"Ahh....ahh" Minori let out silent little grunts of pain as she use the tree as support to stand up. She looked down at her ankle and noticed it was still burned and was starting ot beet red "I need to get home soon to treat this" she thought to herself. She leaned back on the tree again her head looking up through the trees as a small beam of sunlight hit her making her features glow. 

Just then their sensei came up and congradulated them, but had to quickly report to the hokage Minori figured that is a job not even she would want. The zoo keepers loaded up the lion and her sensei took off. "We'll time for me to get home" Minori slowly got off the tree and jumped to a nearby roof top, but as she landed her ankle gave way and she went falling ot the ground. Quickly to she was able to put her hand in the way and was able to flip to one knee "Getting home that way is to risky I better walk" she thought to herself.

Minori got up once again and began limping her way home. She was feeling a lot of pain, but "As a shinobi you need to hide your weakness, because enemies could pick up on that" is what her father always told her. " (Sighs)....take small steps Minori....small steps."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2009)

"1!" Koyaiba shouted. Isanni leaped into the air and Koyaiba activated the Jutsu. The Bear roaored in protest as the wires trapped it, flying from where Koyaiba had placed them to tie the bear's paws and mouth. "Now we just hope the humain society doesn't show up," Koyaiba joked. "Becuase that would be awkward."

Ratio leaped forward, quickly and effectively using gentle fist to close up the bear's chakra points. Within the span of a few seconds, the bear went from raging psychopath to harmless woodland critter. Koyaiba grinned.

"C'mon guys, help me drag him," He grunted, grabbing the bear by it's front paws and dragging him roughly twards the zoo. It didn't seem to mind.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 12, 2009)

Issanni looks pathetically, “Wouldn’t it be better…if we dragged it on some wood or something…?  The poor thing has got to hurt…” She says, feeling bad for the large beast as it drags, “Really, I wouldn’t like being dragged if I were him…Would either of you…?” The kunoichi says, petting the bear slightly as she then hoists up the chest, and slightly stomach area off the ground.  She looks strained, but don’t let that fool you.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 12, 2009)

Minori walked slowly trying to to apply much pressure on her ankle. In the distance she could see her house and out in front her mother was sweeping. "Mom....I'm home" Minori quietly said as she got closer to the door. Her mother turned around and dropped her broom running over toward her "Minori! Honey are you okay? Your ankle! it's injuried come on in the house" her mother franticly yelling out hurrying her in the house.

Minori signed "Mom....your too over protective I'm fine" Minori spoke in a polite, but monotone like voice. Minori sat in the chair and began to hear foot steps comming  down the stairs. "Azumo....honey what's going on? A deep voice said from up the stairs. Her mother didn't turn away as she was getting the alcohol "Hideo she's injuried" was all her mother said as she came over with the alcohol.

Minori watched as her dad came down the stairs. He was a tall slender man with brown hair, and red eyes. Minori's father was extremely nice one trait that she didn't pick up, but the thing Minori admired about her father was that he was an acomplished ninja and very powerful. "Ow" Minori spoke out and flinched a little as the alcohol touched her burned ankle. "It'll be over in a minute Minori....bare with me." Azumo swabbed her ankle and then put her hand over it. In a few seconds her hands started glowing green and in a few minutes the wound was gone. 

Minori twisted her ankle and it was like brand new, but Minori found something funny "Mom......why did you put that alcohol on my leg when you could have just done that in the first place?"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 12, 2009)

Hinote smiled when their sensei had praised their good work. He watched Minori leave afterwards and was left there with just Tsuki. "You did pretty well, Tsuki-chan." He said, giving her a quick smile. "I'm gonna leave now. I'm pretty tired..." Hinote added. "Well... Have a good night!" He said with a smile before walking toward the Uchiha clan area of the town. Hinote wasn't really in that much of a rush so he walked slowly, taking in the world around him. The wind blew a gentle breeze, which made him feel slightly relaxed.

Hinote found himself watching the birds in the sky above him, and before he even realized it, he was near his house. Right outside, he saw his mother, folding the clothes that had been drying on the line outside. "Hey mom!" He called as he got closer. His mom looked up and gave him a smile.

"How was your day?" Hinote's mom asked.

"It was fun. I got my squad. There's one girl, Minori. She's kind of quiet, but I think she's just not used to us yet. Then there's a Hyuuga, Tsuki. She doesn't seem to have too much self-confidence, but she's pretty good." Hinote explained.

"Why are your clothes so dirty?" His mom asked.

"Oh yeah... We had our first mission. The animals escaped from the zoo and my squad had to recapture the Katon lions..." He said.

"Ninjas work awfully hard. You seem to be fine, so I'm happy." She replied.

"Yeah I'm fine..." He added as they walked inside, Hinote now holding some clothes. "Oh! Except for this one part where the lion was totally going to crush me, but then I used Kawarimi. And then it shot fire at me, but before it hit me, I countered with the Goukakyuu no Jutsu then tied him up with the Ayatsuito technique." Hinote recounted with a smile.

Hinote's mom had a look of shock on his face. "Oh? I wish you would've left out the dangerous parts. Why did I sign you up for the Ninja Academy anyways? It's so dangerous." She asked.

Hinote was walking out of the kitchen toward his room. "You didn't. Dad did." He reminded her as he walked out with a smile. He put his clothes into his room then got undressed and headed to take a long, hot bath.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2009)

Koyaiba sighed. "Fine, fine, we'll be nice to the animal that was about to gut us a minute before," He said, but there was no real fight to his voice. He wasn't tired- Old Man had driven him much harder than this, often without food. But Koyaiba's thoughts were elsewhere. _Old man had a cousin in this village...called him Inoko. A retired ANBU, people say. Maybe if I find him, he'll teach me some tricks..._ He trudged to to zoo, still carrying part of the bear, oblivious to the world around him. _Maybe Tsuki and Taiyo got hurt today,_ he thought, and the the mental image made him grin. _I'm such an ass..._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 12, 2009)

"Shoulda learned a Suiton.....definitely should've learned a Suiton..." Kaion mumbles to himself as he hoses off a muddy rooftop with a high pressure water hose. He now is missing one left eyebrow, his other eyebrow is only partially singed, and he wears an oversized gray sanitation jumpsuit with the sleeves and pant legs folded up in bunches. His ninja suit was so filthy that the other workers couldn't stand to be next to him from the stench, so they incinerated it. 

Kaion sighs and looks up overhead, he sees a white dove floating gracefully in the air above him and smiles. "Oh beautiful Dove...when will I get to soar freely in the skies like you do? When will it be my time to fly and...."

*THWAP!*

White bird crap falls all over his head. Kaion's face becomes red and a nerve twitches on his forehead. "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH I WAS TRYING TO HAVE A SPECIAL MOMENT!!!!" suddenly he points the high pressure hose up at the dove and hits it dead on. It goes spiraling towards the street like a divebomber. Kaion laughs with triumph, at least he's done something right today he thinks to himself. "Stupid bird....you just faced the wrath of the Uchiha!!!" he exclaims. 

"HEY KID WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING?!" hollers a worker as he climbs up a ladder to the roof. "Huh?!" Kaion spins around, "Oh I was just trying to kill that manjy bird.." Kaion says in an obvious tone. 

Meanwhile in the Konoha Aviary where all the spy and messenger birds are received and sent out, a ninja looks out the window. "Has anyone seen that Dove?" he asks, "It was supposed to get here like five minutes ago."


----------



## Cjones (Apr 13, 2009)

"Basic first aid dear every medical ninja knows it. Sometimes the mystical palm technique isn't the only thing needed to heal someone" her mom spoke with a smile on her face. "I guess" Minori replied queitly. Minori twisted her ankle some more and turned to look at her mother who went to finish cleaning up the house. Her mom Azumo was a medical ninja and worked in the hospital. The village she lived in before Konoha her mother was famous as a medical ninja and was the head of the hospital. Living up to the image her father and mother set infornt of her was going to be hard, but Minori never worried abou it.

A hand reached out and touch her shoulder causing Minoir to look up and see her father. "So Minori how was your first day as a Genin?" asked Hideo as he sat in a seat across from her. Minori thought for a minuted before speaking "Annoying is the word father" she said before she actually began explaining. "We had to round up the animals from the zoo what was worse they knew ninjutsu and our specific animal was the katon lions which is why my ankle was burnt" she said with a sigh at the end.

Hideo just smiled and ruffled her hair "Don't worry it will get better" he spoke softly to her "Think about it you weren't on the sanitation squad were you?" Minori thought about it and giggled a little when she was around her parents she wasn't as emotionless and even smiled now and then. "I guess your right father" she said hugging him and then walking out the door. "Minori were are you going' Azumo said still sweeping out side. "I"m going out to train some mom" she said walking past her down the street. "Be back in a couple of hours I'll have food on the table" Azumo yelled back. "Okay" yelled back her daughter as her back dissapeared out of sight.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 14, 2009)

Hinote got done with his bath and now felt a lot more energetic for some reason. He quickly changed and dried his hair partly. Hinote sighed deeply as he made his way down the stairs, his hair still a bit damp. "Mom, I'm going to go train." He told his mother as he passed her by. "I don't want to get behind on working on my new jutsu. It's been bothering me that I haven't gotten it down." Hinote added, putting on his shoes and grabbing his gear, all of which were by the door.

"Have fun with that. Treat yourself to dinner afterward. I put some money with your ninja gear." His mom told him.

"I got it. Thanks. I'll be back later!" Hinote said, walking out the door back to the area of trees behind the house. There were only a few, but Hinote used them for practicing. He looked at the trees, there were poorly painted targets on them. Gathering his chakra to prepare his jutsu, Hinote flipped several hand seals. "Fukumi Hari!" He called out, spitting out one needle, it falling quite pathetically one foot in front of Hinote. _Shit... That isn't suppose to happen! It's supposed to be several needles and they are supposed to fly really far, really fast..._ He thought, trying to figure out what he did wrong. 

It's been a few days since he started to attempt this jutsu, and his progress is fine in the sense that he can actually produce a needle. There were twenty feet between Hinote and the tree. A one foot shot is pretty pathetic. "I can't try to do this one jutsu after another, I'll get exhausted." He told himself, grabbing a kunai, flipping it into his hand then throwing it at the target. It hit the center ring. "My accuracy isn't the problem, it seems..." Hinote mumbled, trying to think about what he needs to do to improve.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 14, 2009)

Uchiha Kaion sits on the curb, out of breath and feeling tired out. He had traveled around with this dumb garbage crew cleaning all up all the crap. Finally they had pretty much gotten most of the streets around the Zoo cleaned up. "Why'd lady Hokage have to send me here?!" he shouts at the air, "I'm a potential genius in the making for pete's sake. This is such a waste of my talents!" 

_Stupid PMSing Hokage....she's still kinda hot though for a 50 year old or however old she is,_  he thinks to himself, but he would never dare say this out loud of course. Kaion at least has this much sense. 

Kaion looks up at the Sanitation supervisor as he passes by, "Hey Garbage dude. Can I go now?" he asks him. The sanitation supervisor casts Kaion a look as if he would like to strangle this kid's neck and he probably would if Kaion were a normal kid. "Yeah you can go," he responds gruffly.  

Kaion nods and breathes a sigh of relief. "Whew! Thank goodness, that was hard work! Now I know what its like to be a commoner....you know someone who's not special in any way, just ordinary, and not superhumanly cool like us Ninja's are." 

As Kaion speaks the nerves on the man's forehead start to twitch and he clenches his fists tightly. Kaion however seems oblivious and goes on. "....Yeah it must be tough to know that you'll be picking up garbage for the rest of your life, and never know whats its like to be a genius like me...."

"JUST GET THE HELL OUT OF HERE!!!!!!" the Sanitation man yells in an explosion of anger. Kaion leaps to his feet and backpedals, "Geez mister I was just trying to be kind!" he says in an offended voice, as the man advances on him Kaion leaps up to a rooftop and bolts away. "So ungrateful!" Kaion exclaims.

Kaion leaps to another rooftop that overlooks the Zoo and scratches his chin. "This sucks, I haven't even met my sensei yet and I have no clue what squad I'm on!" The boy shrugs and suddenly remembers that Lady Hokage promised that she would give him something special if he did a good job. Suddenly he smiles and laughs with delight, "Yeah dad will be proud of me if I got a special award from the Hokage!!" 

20 minutes later, Kaion, still in his sanitation jumpsuit, and missing one eyebrow, walks into the building that houses the Hokage's office and other important administrative departments. A female ninja at the front desk looks at Kaion curiously, "Can I help you?"

Kaion nods, "Yeah tell Lady Hokage that Uchiha Kaion is here and that I've completed my special mission. She promised me a reward and I want it now," he demands. The female Ninja looks at Kaion as if he's just signed his own death warrant.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 14, 2009)

Dante watched his team lift up the bear as the zookeepers came. 

"We can do..." the zookeeper started. 

Dante smiled and shushed them. The Zookeeper looked up at him in bewilderment. They took small little steps towards the zoo, the whole job taking them quite some time. Dante sat from a tree, with his head resting on his hands, completely amused at the whole scene. His team had taken the longest to complete the mission but he was sure that his was the most entertaining. What was even more entertaining was a young Uchiha set poop on fire. Not pleasant to smell but it made him laugh.

The three of them finally got there and they were met with a round of applause from the zookeepers

"That was amazing! I've never seen such dedication to a job before! I mean we could have brought it back using this," he pointed to a contraption that would have made their lives so much easier, "but your sensei said that it was a good training mission for you."

In the tree above the kids could hear laughter as the zookeepers took the bear off their hands.

Dante appeared before them, wiping a tear from his eye. *"Well done guys. Seriously. I'll report this back to the Hokage. Who knows I might even get a chuckle out of her this time. In the meantime you're dismissed. Go rest up. You guys must be shattered!"* Dante burst out laughing again, much to their utter annoyance.

Dante leaves the scene and goes off to the Hokage office, where he sees the same young Uchiha standing infront of a confused and concerned ninja. She appeared to be holding her nose

"Dante-san!" she exclaims, "This is Uchiha Kaion. I've been told to inform you that he's on your team now."

*"Oh really?"* Dante looks down at the kid and his attire. *"Don't really care much for your clans' new look. and the half eyebrow thing....is that...cool these days?"* 

"He's demanding to get a reward from Hokage-sama." she says a little bit frightened.

*"Oh cool. Well, I'm just headed up there myself. She's pretty nice when you've done a good job. I'll come up with you!"* Dante said, with the other female ninja with an even more concerned look on her face. He was about to escort Kaion with a pat on the back, then thinking better of it after the smell made his head spin. Kaion and Dante reach the main door.

*"OK, I'll go in first. I've got to report but I won't be long."* Dante said. A noisy 5 minutes later he comes out with a big grin on his face. Behind him Kaion can see the dark haired Hokage's desk in two pieces, and Mio herself emanating that dark aura again. Her hair seemed to be slowly rising up as if a breeze were coming up from under her.

*"I've saved you the trouble of giving a full report, kid. Go on and claim your prize!"* Dante said pushing him in and shutting the door.

"So, I hear you did a good job." Mio said visibly shaking. She had a wet piece of paper in her hand. "Thanks to you, the village is now free from dung." She walked over to him.

"Do you know what this is?" she said holding up a poop covered, wet piece of paper. "This my young Uchiha prodigy, is a request for a C rank mission. A pretty horrible one. I WAS going to reject it, as I don't think ANYone should have to do it. BUT, because you managed to make the animal dung situation WORSE by setting it on fire and now causing the ENTIRE village to stink like ... like....THIS!" she threw the paper at his face, "You and your team are going to have to do this mission. It's not urgent, so I'll give you one or two days rest before I send you off there BUT be warned, you mess up this mission, I'll have you AND your team on sewage missions for the rest of your careers and whilst you're sleeping I'll cast genjutsus on you making you relive those missions! NOW GET THE HELL OUT OF HERE!!!"

*New D rank mission for Team 1. You can either come up with one yourself or let me know and I'll make up one. The premise is that it's a horrible one. Since it's C rank you can face off against other ninja*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 14, 2009)

As the Hyuuga approached Kaion in the lobby, Kaion was trying to explain to the Female Ninja how important his special mission was and why he should be allowed to see the Hokage because of what a good job he did.

Kaion casts the Hyuuga Jounin a doubtful stare. He's always looked down on Hyuuga's, well actually more like he pities them. To only be a lesser evolved form of an Uchiha must be very frustrating and those ghost white eyes just plain freak him out. 

*"Don't really care much for your clans' new look. and the half eyebrow thing....is that...cool these days?" *

Kaion is about to respond to the Hyuuga and ask him what it feels like to be an incomplete Uchiha but instead wisely keeps his mouth shut. What he does dwell on is why he got such a turd for a teacher and a Hyuuga no less. As they make their way to the Hokage's office he's left waiting outside impatiently. "This reward better be good, maybe its a trophy or something like a golden Kunai," he mutters to himself and in his head he fantasizes about the prize, every time it gets grander and grander as he visualizes it.

Then the door opens and Dante steps out, *"I've saved you the trouble of giving a full report, kid. Go on and claim your prize!"*

Kaion nods proudly, "Yes I think I will claim my prize!" and he faces the Hokage. 

"So, I hear you did a good job." Mio said visibly shaking. She had a wet piece of paper in her hand. "Thanks to you, the village is now free from dung." She walked over to him. Kaion smiles from ear to ear and holds out his hands. 

"Do you know what this is?" she says, holding up a poop covered, wet piece of paper. It looks kinda like my last report card he thinks to himself but before he can respond she hurls the filthy note in his face and goes into a long and boring lecture. In his mind all he hears is BLAH! BLAH! BLAH! BLAH! BLAH! It's a trick he's learned from years of angry lecturing from his father. 

"NOW GET THE HELL OUT!!!!!!" she screams at him. Kaion staggers backwards from just the force of her voice and is of a mind to bolt out of there but suddenly he remembers something important and he holds the poop covered note to her, "Uhhh...could you at least sign this for my parents and say that I still did a good job and that I am indeed an Uchiha prodigy? Also do you know any Jutsu's that can regrow my eyebrow?" he asks her.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 14, 2009)

"Uhhh...could you at least sign this for my parents and say that I still did a good job and that I am indeed an Uchiha prodigy? Also do you know any Jutsu's that can regrow my eyebrow?" he asks her.

"Hm?" Mio said utterly calm. "Sure thing sweetie." she smiled sweetly and walked towards Kaion.

Dante burst into the room and grabbed Kaion by the back of his clothes and yanked him out of there, smiling nervously at the Hokage. It was when she was like this that people ended up dying.

He slammed the door behind him and panted heavily as he looked down at Kaion.

*"Dude, you were seconds away from death. Do you not know what she's like?!"* and twatted him over the head. *"Maybe when you can see the chakra she's spewing then you'll understand. It'll give you nightmares. Geesh!"* Dante shivered. 

*"Oh by the way, your team mates are Koyaiba, Issanni and Raito. Yup you get two Hyuugas! Rejoice!"* Dante said fully aware of the ongoing rivalry between the two clans. *"Joking aside, you need anything let me know huh? I am supposed to be your sensei so I guess I should be...like.... ah! I'm crap at this! I'll be at the hot springs if you need me!"* He started to walk away then stopped.

*"Hey kid, I think you did a pretty good job back there. I probably would have Kaitened the crap outta there too."* he grinned. *"Your team mates just finished their mission so you should probably say hi."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 14, 2009)

Kaion stands there in utter shell shock, without his prize, and without an eyebrow, feeling completely demoralized. All he has to show for his work is a poop covered note. Suddenly He remembers his father words, _"Don't disgrace me!" 
_
*"Hey kid, I think you did a pretty good job back there. I probably would have Kaitened the crap outta there too."* Dante grinned. *"Your team mates just finished their mission so you should probably say hi."*

Dante's words seem to bolster Kaion's confidence, "Yeah that's right who can blame me for trying to use my elite skills to try and make life easier for those poor garbage men!" he exclaims. Truthfully he was just trying to make life easier for himself but that's beside the point. 

"Yeah and I can't wait to meet my subordinates," he says, referring to his teammates, "But first I gotta look presentable!"  

He looks up at Dante and smirks, "Thanks Sensei, you're not half the douche that I thought you were!" Kaion turns around and strides away to go forge a note from the Hokage certifying him as an actual Uchiha prodigy, but first he heads to the clinic to see if they can regrow his eyebrow.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2009)

Koyaiba sighed when he realised Dante had just forced them to carry the bear all the way to the zoo, but he didn't much care. He had let Isanni do most of the work anyway. That girl was a _monster_. Koyaiba shook his head, walking towards his house.

Well, "house" was a bit of an overstatement. It had been an abandon storage shack, but they had graciously allowed Koyaiba to live in it when he came to the village. It wasn't much, but since Koyaiba lived all by himself, he didn't need much. He entered into a small kitchen, which is where he usually had company, then trudged into the room behind it.

This room was much more intreresting. It was a workout room, filled with stuff Koyaiba had managed to gather over the years. Benchpresses, Kunai and Shurikan targets, a pull up bar...the list went on and on. Koyaiba walked up the stairs and unlocked his room.

Koyaiba's room was by far the biggest, taking up the entire second floor. On one wall, a large map of Konoha was set up, with years worth of scribble on it. Lines marked different ways out of town, where the Uchiha and Hyuuga districts were, and so on. The rest of the room was covered in large bookshelves. Books were thrown this way and that, left lying open and dog eared. On Koyaiba's bed rested a biography of the 4th Hokage, but mostly books about spatial and elemental recomposition, which had left Koyaiba's head spinning the night before. He searched the unorganized shelves and managed to locate a relatively small black book, which was inside and enormous volume titled: An Encyclopeida of Jutsu. The small book was labled simply: Anbu. Koyaiba grinned and leafed through the book, stopping on the page he had seen a week earlier. Then he set off to find Old Man's cousin. He had to be around here somewhere.

Finally, he found it. It was a small, simple house, with a fish pond in between the road and the door. A wooden bridge crossed over it, and Koyaiba happily ran over it, before making 3 sharp raps on the door.

"Eh? What's going on out there?" An old man. even older than Old Man, opened the door. He was dressed in a red Kimino, and held a cane. "Huh? Who the hell are you boy?" Koyaiba gulped before answering.

"I'm Koyaiba. Your cousin sent me here." The old man stared at him for a moment. Then he laughed. "That old devil's still alive? And he sent you to me?"

"Yes sir. He told me to talk to you after I graduated from the academy."

"Well you've taken your time, haven't you? Come in, come in! Tea?"

"No thank you."

"Here you go then," The old amn said, pouring him some tea anyway. "Sit down, sit down. What did you want to talk to me about?" In response, Koyaiba showed him te book. The man's eyes widened in suprise. "This one? You sure? It's pretty damn difficult for a begginer like you." Koyaiba nodded eagerly. 

"Yes sir." He normally wasn't so polite, but if this guy was anything like Old Man, staying on his good side wuld be a good idea.

"All right then. About The Face Swap Jutsu...."


----------



## EPIC (Apr 14, 2009)

Meanwhile, Raito walked towards the Hyuuga district after being dismissed by Dante: 



Vergil said:


> Dante watched his team lift up the bear as the zookeepers came.
> 
> "We can do..." the zookeeper started.
> 
> ...



"Uncle Dante can be a real douch- childish," he murmured. Right before he went to the district, he grabbed a bite to eat at the Ramen Shop. He ordered a quick meal, ate, then left. When he arrived at the entrance, he used his byakugan to see if Tsuki and her brother were there, but they weren't. So, he wrote a letter to them saying,"Dear Tsuki and Taiyo, meet me in front of my house. We'll hang out together. ~Raito" This was something that he didn't do in a long time, but felt like he needed to spend some more time with his cousins.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 14, 2009)

Hinote stared deeply at the tree in front of him. The tree that he needed to hit with the Fukumi Hari jutsu, but just couldn't. _Maybe it's the way that I'm using my chakra... Maybe its too much or too little... Maybe I'm not forming it correctly..._ He thought, going step-by-step through the jutsu in his head. _Time to try again..._ Hinote decided, trying to think of what he could do different.

Flipping hand seals, Hinote prepared the jutsu for a second try. "Fukumi Hari!" He called out confidently, remembering what his dad would say about confidence that you can do a jutsu being half of it. A single needle shot out of his mouth, this time shooting the way it was supposed to. Toward the end of its flight, the needle descended a bit and hit below the target on the tree. "Yes!" Hinote exclaimed, proud of himself. Maybe not the ideal results, but it was an improvement.

On that second attempt, he had changed the way that he used his chakra. He formed it into a thin line, like a string, attached to the needles, trying to manage it as long as he could in order to project it further until it was a few inches out of his mouth. This was what made the projection of the needles longer. Hinote was satisfied with his progress for now. He was getting hungry, so walked back out into the streets of the town, thinking about what he wanted to eat.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 14, 2009)

Kaion sits on a park bench with a small notepad. A Med Ninja over at the clinic had managed to regrow his eyebrow with some fancy hair stimulating jutsu. The only problem was that his eyebrow was so bushy afterwards he had to trim it. As he sits on the bench, Kaion scratches his chin and tries to picture how crazy Lady Hokage would speak. After dozens of attempts and erasing and ripping out notes finally he thinks he's gotten it right...

_Deer Mr. an Mrs. Uchiha

Your sun Kaion has done a wunderful job today. Ass the Hokage of this village I am proud of you're son's job tooday on his sucessfull top secret supper mission. Kaion is indeed a Uchiha produgy of the hiest order, even bettur then the great and legindary Uchiha Susuke!

Sincerly 
Lady Hokage 

P.S. Pleese give you're son a raise in his alowancce. Thats an order. _

Kaion reads the note over and over again until he nods satisfactorily. "Yeah that should do it, boy am I glad I got a D+ in writing class!" he says to himself. He gets up and heads for his house, imagining the loads of praise that his parents will heap upon him.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 14, 2009)

Minori was walking on her way to her favorite training spot. It really was just a tree outside the villages gates she liked it because of the shade and it's quietness it gave off a peaceful atomosphere. While she was walking a smile grumbling could be heard. "I must be hungry mom's making dinner, but I guess I'll it a little something then go training" she thought.

Ironically Minoir had walked right by Ichiraku ramen and quickly turned in side. The scent of ramen instantly hit her noise "It smells good in here" she said softly. She took a seat at the counter and was greeted by Teuchi. "Hey little Minori I take it your going ot have beef ramen again?" He spoke with a smile on his face "Yes the same Mr. Teuchi." "Well comming right up" Teuchi said turning around to begin making the ramen. Minori relaxed a bit as she she sat there until her ramen was up. "Thanks" she said queitly "No problem you always welcome Minori...call me if you need anything" Teuchi said going off toward the back.

Minori began eating her ramen and her taste buds dance with joy _"He always makes the best ramen"_ she thought. Though her joy was cut short when large fat kid way bigger than her and taller walked in. He had red hair and his face was dirty and had large chunky arms. He came in and loomed over her then in a gruff voice he said "Give me yo ramen girl." Minori looked up and at the fat boy and just turned her head and went back ot eating her ramen.

He must have took this as an insult and slapped the counter top hard making a thud and it echoed throughout the small shop. Minori looked up again and and in a monotone voice said "Aren't you still a genin" she said not fazed by him. He smiled and got all in her face "So what I'm older than you and stronger now if you don't want to get hurt give me yo ramen" he said trying to sound intimadating. Though Minori continued to stare at him unfazed "I'd advize you to leave I don't want to start anything."

But the boy didn't understand and got closer in her face "Oh yea pipsqueak what you gunna do" and he proceeded to push and nudge her.

(OOC: So you can know this Tecuhi is a decendent)


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 14, 2009)

Ten minutes later Kaion arrives at a large multi story dwelling which is in the old Uchiha district that the clan used to live in back before the legendary massacre of centuries ago. He wasn't really sure about the details but his great grandfather had claimed the house and the land around it in a legal dispute with the elders during that time. Something having to do with reparations or some complicated word like that which Kaion had no idea nor cared what it really meant. Nowadays the Uchiha pretty much lived where ever they wanted but Kaion's main family had chosen to stay here in this historic place. When he had asked his father why, he had simply answered, _"So as not to forget the mistakes of the past. You'll understand when you're older." _

Kaion walks up the front steps with his forged note in his hands and reaches for the door knob. *BABLAM!* Something whacks him over the head and a blur of motion appears in front of him. "OW!!!" Kaion exclaims and he rubs his head, "WHAT'S THE BIG IDEA KIMIKO!?!?!?" 

Kaion's older sister, Kimiko stands over him with her hands on her hips looking at him with an amused expression. She wears a sleeveless uniform with a gray ninja vest over it, and her jet black hair is tied into a long pony tail. "What's up Kaion. You working for the sanitation department now?" Kimiko asks him sarcastically. She grabs the note out of his hands in a blur and reads it. "GIMME THAT!!" Kaion demands. He tries to grab the note back but she pushes him away with one arm. 

Kimiko laughs as she reads the note, "Boy you really are a piece of work Kaion...." she mutters in disbelief, and she rips the note up. "HEY THAT'S FROM THE HOKAGE!!!" Kaion shouts. *THWAP!* Kimiko slaps Kaion over the head, "Don't be an idiot! Last time I checked the Hokage doesn't have the spelling level of an eight year old! You should be thanking me, if dad read this he'd kill you...literally!"

Kaion glares daggers at his sister and crosses his arms indignantly, "Now I've got nothing to show Mom and Dad!" Kimiko chuckles but then looks at Kaion seriously, "Well that's the least of your problems little brother, because Dad is waiting inside for you. He heard about your little escapade with the Shit squad." Kaion's eyes widen and his knees start shaking, "Wha.....WHAT!?!? BUT HOW?!?!!" 

"You know that dad works with the Police force. Well someone from the sanitation department logged a formal complaint that an Uchiha kid went on a rampage and used a Fireball to splatter Elephant Dung all over the neighborhood." Kaion gulps nervously as he hears this disturbing news, "I'm dead..." he mutters. 

Suddenly the front door slams open and Kaion's father appears, "What's all this noise!?" and then his gaze falls upon Kaion. His eyes narrow and you can literally feel killing intent radiate off the man. "Hey pops....hehe....uh...I forgot something at school, I'll be back!" Kaion says cheerfully and he about faces but suddenly his father grabs him by the back of the neck and pulls him in like a fisherman reels in a particularly troublesome fish.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 14, 2009)

Hinote continued to walk through the town, looking for something to eat. That was when he saw the ramen shop. Ramen sounded pretty good about now. He walked into the shop and immediately recognized his teammate. "Minori-chan?" He asked, walking up to her. "Hey Minori-chan, is this guy bugging you?" Hinote inquired, cracking his knuckles. "Teuchi-sama, can you prepare me a miso pork ramen? I may need to deal with a small problem while you make it." He ordered, throwing some money onto the counter without looking away from the large genin who was pestering Minori.

"What's your problem? You try to steal someone's ramen because you can't satisfy the bottomless hole of a gut you have there?" Hinote asked, poking the large kid's gut. "I'd advise you to not mess with my teammate here." He warned. "You may be quite a deal large than me in all three dimensions, but that doesn't mean you're tougher." Hinote pointed out, waiting to see the jerk's reaction.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 14, 2009)

"You think *YOUR* tough kid!" he yelled putting emphasis on the your. He turned his attention away from Minori breifly and went to focusing on Hinote. He used his free hand and pushed Hinote with enough force to make him fall to the ground. "Stay out of this kid before you get hurt I wouldn't want to put you in the hospital now would I?" He said looming over him.

Minori had just finished hr ramen and got up from the seat. She casually walked inbetween Hinote and the fat kid and looked up at him. She narrowed her eyes at Hinote and began to speak "Your interference was not needed I can handle this" she said to Hinote rather harshly though it wasn't meant to come out like that. She looked up at the fat boy face to face "I'll handle this myself."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 15, 2009)

Hinote hit the ground with a groan. He saw Minori get up from her seat after finishing her ramen.

_"Your interference was not needed I can handle this"_ Minori had said, making Hinote a little bit frustrated. He didn't want to make Minori do this alone, even though she insisted. _"I'll handle this myself."_ She said again.

"Minori-chan..." Hinote began, getting up. "I can't let you handle this alone. Though I don't know much about your fighting style, I have to be sure that you are all right. You are my teammate, after all." He finished, standing right behind Minori.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 15, 2009)

_"I can't let you handle this alone. Though I don't know much about your fighting style, I have to be sure that you are all right. You are my teammate, after all."_


"Hmph" was all Minori said. The fat boy had started to get annoyed "You think your tough TRY THIS!" He yelled swinging his fist toward Minori's head. He swung with enough force to take her head off, but she quickly dodged it. As they were in motion the fat kid had left himself wide open after that punch. Minori took advantaged and fired in rapid sucession 3 needles from her mouth. Two hit him in the arm, but the final one hit him where they were orginally intended to hit his neck.

"Gaaah" he gurgled and fell stumbled back. He pulled the needles out and saw something dripping from them "What the hell is this" he said with a little fear in his voice. Minori put own her emotionless face as her face turned pale and her eyes seemd empty like a void and she talked in a ghost like tone "Poison" she said with authority. "If I was you I would run to the hospital, because this poison is unique soon your stomach will attempt to digest itself and you motor skills will cease to work."

The fat kid got so scared that he had tears comming out of his eyes "I..I....I'M GOING TO DIE HELLLLP!" he yelled running outside of the ramen shop toward the resteruant. Minori looked out the door and loudly called him an "Imbecile....I can't believe he bought that" she said and narrowed her eyes at Hinote again. "As I said before your help was not needed" she said just staring at him.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 15, 2009)

"Maybe you didn't need my help, but what if something went wrong and there wasn't anyone here to help you?" Hinote asked, taking a seat at the counter as Teuchi brought him his ramen. "Don't need my friends getting hurt, really." He said, eating a bit of his ramen. It burnt his mouth a little bit, but it didn't bother him that much. The flavor made him happy. Hinote would get this miso pork ramen with his father, so it brought back memories for him.

After swallowing a bite of ramen, Hinote looked at Minori. "Nice move you did on that guy. I'm trying to learn the Fukumi Hari technique, as well, but I can't get it down all that well." He said. "So... Are you training today?" Hinote asked, taking another bite of his ramen.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 15, 2009)

"What do you have to say for yourself?" 

Kaion sits on a chair in the dining room looking at his father who sits at the other end of the table. His mother stands in the corner and frowns. Kaion tries to think of some words that will help his cause. "Well it seemed like a good idea at the time..." he mutters.  

*BANG!*

His father slams his fist onto the wooden dining table and it rattles violently. "Are you an idiot?" he asks the boy. Kaion looks down at the table, "Nooo...." he mumbles dourly. 

"THEN WHY DO YOU ACT LIKE AN IDIOT!?!?!?" his father bellows at him. "Why do you disgrace me and our clan at every opportunity!? You're nothing but a laughing stock!!" 

Kaion becomes red faced with embarrassment and narrows his eyes at the floor. "Well its not like I try to screw up. I just want to make you guys proud," he responds. "If you want to make me proud then act like you're my son and not some fool who I'm ashamed to say is even related to me!" the man retorts. These words pierce Kaion's heart like a dagger and he remains silent.

Kaion's mother steps forward and puts her hand on her husbands shoulder. "That's enough," she tells him. She looks at Kaion and nods her head, "You can go to your room now son," she tells him. Kaion gets up with slumped shoulders and heads to the stairs that lead to his bedroom. As he walks up he can hears his father and mother's raised voices. 

"WHY DO YOU CODDLE HIM?! HE NEEDS TO TOUGHEN UP!!" 

"YOU PUT TOO MUCH PRESSURE ON HIM. JUST BE PATIENT WITH HIM!" 

"HOW CAN I BE PATIENT WHEN HE'S MY ONLY MALE HEIR. LOOK AT WHAT I HAVE TO CARRY ON MY NAME!" 

As Kaion walks to his room he sees his little sister leaning against the wall with a smug expression on her face. "You see I knew you were adopted. I doubt you even have the Sharingan inside of you," she tells him with a chuckle. Kaion charges at her but she bolts into her room and slams her door shut before he can get at her. He can still hear her laughing on the other end.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Apr 15, 2009)

Soraio Tenrai leaned on his back, high atop the tallest building of Konohagakure's Academy. The Genin-to-be was a spirited thirteen years of age, and he was late for a meeting with *Kenji-sensei,* who was supposed to assign the windy boy to a squad. But, Soraio had forgotten all about the meeting, choosing instead to frequent his favorire hideaway, listening to the voice of the wind. Folding his arms behind his head, Soraio laid his wooden blade, also called a _bokken_, at his side as he closed his eyes.

His father would be furious at Soraio blowing off his meeting after all the trouble they had gone to in order for Soraio to graduate in the first place. Sighing, Soraio stood up, his feminine hair immediately being caught by the wind, dancing as if invisible imps had grabbed his locks for their own amusement. Scanning the horizon with his light green eyes, Soraio murmured softly to himself, his gentle voice carried by the wind. "Would that I be the wind," Soraio said. "Absence weakens mediocre passions, but it increases great ones. Just as the wind blows out candles, yet kindles fires."

Soraio closed his eyes, throwing his hands out to the side as the wind kicked up, heeding his call. His long hair flew out behind him as his red sash did likewise. His skin tingled at the caress of a hidden lover, as a delicious chill spread through his body. Yes, the wind was indeed moreso to him than any other....and it would be this wind that kindled his inner fire, and lit him ablaze....


----------



## Vergil (Apr 15, 2009)

Soraio Tenrai leaned on his back, high atop the tallest building of Konohagakure's Academy. The Genin-to-be was a spirited thirteen years of age, and he was late for a meeting with Kenji-sensei, who was supposed to assign the windy boy to a squad. But, Soraio had forgotten all about the meeting, choosing instead to frequent his favorire hideaway, listening to the voice of the wind. Folding his arms behind his head, Soraio laid his wooden blade, also called a bokken, at his side as he closed his eyes.

Nara Kira, elite jounin of Konoha was on his way to report to the Hokage about his recent succesful mission. He leaped from building to building as it was easier than negotiating through the busy streets of the city. He saw a young girl sat atop the Academy building as he landed quietly. It was a habit now, since his missions were always based on stealth and infiltration to move quietly and without detection. Most of Konoha didn't even know he existed and he was happy to keep it that way. He always wore a mask, though it had been years since he had left ANBU.

He quietly approached the young girl and then realised it was a young boy. He did not understand fashion, now or even when he was growing up.

"What are you doing here?" his voice was hoarse and distorted, after having his vocal chords damaged when he was young. The young boy, *Soraio*, was clearly startled at the seemingly sudden appearance of this man. "You should always be aware of your surroundings. You are no longer a carefree child. You are a ninja." he said agitatedly


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Apr 15, 2009)

Soraio jumped as *Kira* appeared like a wraith behind him. Whirling, Soraio's trademark "windy smile" appeared on his face; a grin that seemed mocking while being indulgent, as Soraio's eyes glazed over, putting a strand of hair behind his ear. "Child, ninja....are they so different?" Soraio asked with the childish innocence of a boy of exceptionally young age. "Even one of the Tenrai cannot master the wind completely. Why do you berate a mere Genin for being caught off guard by a Jounin?"

Soraio was aloof, but his eyes were sharp behind that mask of breezy distance. He could tell from the way that man moved that he was no ordinary shinobi, even if Soraio didn't recognize him. That was fine, though; Soraio didn't very many people by name anyway. So, he didn't think it odd that this man in particular was a stranger to him. Eventually, Soraio answered Kira's question, saying, "I am here to hear.....here to hear the wind."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 15, 2009)

The Hyuuga girl twin had mysteriously disappeared after the battle, and the praise. She was seen walking through the town with a tiny smile on her face. People looked at her, and wondered why she wasn't with her twin. That is how they always see her after all. Her belly grumbled and she see's a nearby raman shop. "Mother did give me a few loose change so I could treat myself to some food" she said to herself some and then enters the shop. There seemed to be her two team mates there. A large fat kid could be seen though. 
This place was the best in town. "Ah Tsuki. Where's your twin?" the manager asks and starts preparing her favorite. "He's busy with his team last time I checked." she said to him and watches him prepare her raman. "Oh you got put on separate teams? That sucks." the man says and she only chuckles. "I am not worried about it" she said as she was handed the bowel. "Neither of us got that one boy. So we both have a chance to learn new things after all." she smiles. Her team mates were so close to her and she only gave them a tiny wave as she begins to eat.

(sry been busy)


----------



## Cjones (Apr 15, 2009)

She sat back out the counter and began eating her ramen again. "I'm training right after I finish eating." She ate more of her ramen "Didn't realize I got a large" she says looking into the bowel. A few minutes later the bell in the shop rang and her other teammate walked in. Minori gazed toward her and watched her give a small wave "It's that *Tsuki* girl" she says quietly. Minori finishes up her ramen and throws her money on the counter. She moves over a couple of chairs and stares a *Tsuki*. Minori lift's up her hand and *Whack* hits her over the head without any remorse or a warning sign. Teuchi say this and smiled a little "Ha little Tsuki you must have did something Minori took offense too" he said as he finished fixing her ramen order.

Minori jumped out her chair and walked toward the entrance though she wasn't going to leave it the area. She took a guess that *Hinote * might have wanted to train with her so she stood outside leaning against the building.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 15, 2009)

(I am not sure if she hit Tsuki xD so bear with me). "Owwie" she mumbles and rubs her head. "What did I do?" She frowns for the first time since the fight and grumbles a little before cheering up. She saw her other team mate but did not wave, in fear that he might hit her across the noggin too. She goes back to quietly eating her soup with a tiny satisfied grin.
She seemed to be taking her sweet time. Her hyuuga eyes watches the soup. "We had to catch a lion today." she mumbles into the soup some as she watched her reflection in the broth. She puts the money for the soup up there and soon finishes with the noodles. She sips up the rest of the broth and smiles with a satisfied tummy. "Thank you" she said as she took what remained in her purse and walks out rather slowly. At the end she finally waved to her boy team mate.


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 15, 2009)

As Taiyo finished the rest of his dumplings, he realised he didn't have any money left. "Fuck." he mumbled, as he looked around to see if anyone was around. He saw no one was, and he burst out of the dumplings shop. He walked back to the hyuuga camp(whatever you call it) and picked up the letter at the gate. He read it. "Hmm...I guess it souds sort of interesting." he mumbled to himself. He put it back at the gate for Tsuki, and walked to *Raito's* house.

He saw Raito there, and walked up to him. "Hey." he said, turning on his awkward switch. He looked around for Tsuki, and could sense her getting in trouble with somebody else, being picked on. "My sister will be here some time. She's sort of caught up right now." he said. He had not done anything fun since his last mission, and maybe this could end up being something fun.

(Idk how long it's been since the tiger mission)


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 16, 2009)

Hinote quickly gulped down the rest of his ramen, wiping his mouth then smiling at Tsuki. "Hey, Tsuki-chan. I'm going to go catch up with Minori-chan. I want to train with her for a bit. I'll catch you later, though." He said, standing up. "See ya!" He called back to her as he walked out of the ramen shop.

Hinote looked from side to side to find out where Minori went, but saw her leaning up against the building. "Minori-chan. Do you want to go train together? I noticed that you know a certain jutsu that I've been trying to learn and wondered if you could give me some pointers." He explained, scratching his head. "And maybe you have something that I can help you with too." Hinote added.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 16, 2009)

Kira looked down at the genin who spoke back. "Hmph - if you do not know the difference between a child and a shinobi you are not even worth my time." he sneered. "Perhaps all this peace in Konoha has made people weak enough to sit idly on buildings listening to the wind."

He looked towards the Hokage's building and felt for the information he had obtained from his last mission. "Do you know how many attacks on Konoha we prevent every day? And here you are sitting on a building. Not training. Not reading. Just listening to the wind. You're an utter disgrace." with that Kira turned to leave.

His recent mission had uncovered a plot to attack Konoha from within. The loose borders would have to be tightened. Those that were not born in Konoha would have to be expelled soon, those were his thoughts. The Hokage thought different, 'Don't let a few idiots ruin the freedom of others.' she would say. He was of a different mindset - all those not born in Konoha should be removed as they were a plague on the city.

It was then Kenji walked in on their conversation.

"Hey, Soraio. There you are. Did you forget about our meeting?" he turned to see Kira. They stared at each other silently, obviously sharing a difference in opinion. 

"Anyway," Kenji continued, "you're in Team 2. Uchiha Vergil is your jounin sensei. He's at the zoo at the moment, you can meet him there if you want, though they just completed a mission so you probably won't need to see him until tomorrow. Your team mates are Miyako, Taiyo and Kiyoshi. You should just relax today..."

"Soft as ever Kenji." Kira said

"Yeah, well it's better than being....you." Kenji said

Kira looked back down at Soraio with a look of utter distaste and then leaped off towards the Hokages office to give his report.

"Dickhead." Kenji mumbled


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Apr 16, 2009)

Soraio remained quiet, simmering after Kira called him a disgrace. "What else can I be?" he muttered so low that Kenji would've had difficulty hearing him. "My power is completely worthless......useless, even, without that stupid blade." Soraio's brow furrowed as he glowered darkly at Kira, not taking his eyes off of him as the Jounin exchanged words with Kenji. Kira reminded Soraio of his own father......Soraio's right eye watered slightly, as if in response to the wound he had recieved from his father. Soraio blinked quickly, clearing away the liquid; he hated wearing that patch, and if Kenji caught the tear, he'd make him wear the eye-patch again.

Once Kira left, though, Soraio's countenance soared brilliantly as he smiled again, folding his hands behind his back like an amused child. Turning to his sensei, Soraio gave a unique bow, bending at the waist without unfolding his hands. "Sorry, Kenji-sensei," he said flippantly. "I heard the wind up here.....I'll try to remember to meet my team tomorrow."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 16, 2009)

"Don't forget!" Kenji said smiling "And don't let what Kira said get to you. There are rumours going around that he's part of the Keep Konoha Klean group (o.O). If that's true then there'd be serious reprcussions. I don't think our Hokage likes that group too much - what with all their "true Konohanian" garbage." Kenji went into some deep political thought and stared out into the distance.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Apr 16, 2009)

Miyako wandered around the villiage aimlessly. He sighs heavily, scratching his head, pulling some of his hair out of his face at the same time. "I should probably do some training..." Miyako said to himself shrugging slightly. He wandered towards the training ground sighing some. As he nears the training ground he changes his mind a shifts directions, now heading towards the large wall surrounding the villiage. He walks the perimeter of the wall for quite sometime eventually finding a relatively abandoned spot with a few sparse trees around it. Miyako sits down on the ground and looks up the sky, slowly moving himself into a position where he's laying on his back looking up at the sky.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Apr 16, 2009)

(>_>)

"OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh," Soraio said, stretching the response in an entirely unnecessary fashion as he nodded in a sagely manner. Soraio didn't really care, though; he had no interest in politics or the administration of Konoha. Given the choice, he'd live out by himself and not bother a soul. Sadly, that was one luxury he just wasn't afforded. 

After a moment longer, Soraio looked at his sensei, asking permission to leave without any real speech.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 16, 2009)

"C'mon now kid, almost there....almost there..."

Frankly, I find the fact that you keep a scroll full of dead corpses in your house slightly creepy."

"Focus kid, we'll discuss that later." Koyaiba closed his eyes and completed the jutsu. He felt his face tenatively. "Well fuck kid, looks like you got it." Koyaiba peered into a small mirror Master had handed him and grinned. He looked exactly like the now dead corpse.

"You're sure Byakugan can't see through this?"

"Of course not kid. else people would just stick with henge jutsu. Sharingan doesn't do jack squat to it either.

"Cool. Hey, master, how come I have to kill someone to take their face?" He asked, pointing at the now faceless corpse. There were dozens of other hideously deformed ones sealed inside the scroll where Koyaiba had messed up.

"Well you don't _have_ to. It was created by Orochimaru see, back in the time of the second reign if the 3rd Hokage. Not long before his death actually. See, Orochimaru created it, but didn't really bother to perfect it. He just killed people if he needed their face. Hell, that sick bastard killed people for the fun of it."

"I know all about Orochimaru. Get to the point."

"Hmpf. Well, anyway, when Konoha got their hands on it, they fixed it's problems pretty well. Now if you take it off a living person, they don't lose their face. It hurts like Hell though, which is why I didn't have you try it out on me."

"Thanks Master. Be seeing you."

"Koyaiba?"

"Yes Master?"

"Just out of curiosity, why the Face steal jutsu?" Koyaiba shrugged. 

"It looked cool."

"You didn't choose it to, I don't know, harass a pair of Hyuuga twins?" Koyaiba grinned sheepishly.

"Why would you think that?"

"So you are. Good. Never could stand those Damn Hyuuga's myself. Go have fun kid."

"Yes sir!"


----------



## Cjones (Apr 16, 2009)

"I guess....I don't mind" she said half-heartedly as she began walking toward the entrance of the village. _"I noticed that you know a certain jutsu that I've been trying to learn and wondered if you could give me some pointers?"_ Minori stopped for a brief moment "And what jutsu would that be" she asked intrested. Normally Minori only liked training by herself, but since this was her teammate she guessed she could try and be nice, but that was easier said than done.

She picked up the pace slowly waiting for Hinote to answer her question. Minori looked up at the sun and saw the it was now casting a shadow across the village, indicating that it was the afternoon. Minori pushed some of her hair behind her head showing the full veiw of her face. Many commented that she wold grow up to be very beautiful and would even look better than her mother who was thought to be gorgeous, but she never was to hung up on her looks she was a ninja "_No amount of looks can save you from being killed on the battle field"_ she thought to herself as they neared the entrance of the village.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 16, 2009)

_"And what jutsu would that be?"_ Minori had asked.

"The, uh, Fukumi Hari. The needle spit. You seemed to be able to use it pretty well against that large guy." Hinote said nervously. He looked at Minori as she moved her hair. Hinote had never really seen much of her face, or at least never noticed. He quickly looked back forward then up at the sun. Afternoon. The day was already half over. He needed to get something done today. Minori was the best person to help him. Of course, Hinote had noticed that she was warming up to him a little bit. A small grin spread across his face. She was waiting for him, wasn't she? Maybe Minori had more to her then he had originally thought. Maybe she wouldn't always be the quiet girl who speaks in monotone. Maybe they could be teammates _and_ friends.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 17, 2009)

They were now out in the forest not to far away from the training grounds with the gate in site. "Ohh spitting the needles...it's really not that difficult of a jutsu to do" she says in a matter of fact tone. "I guess I'll help you it could give me something else to do." They finally reached the gate and Minori was about to open it until she stopped "Somebody is already here it seems" she says speaking to no one in particular."

At the right of the gate there was a tree with the bark torn off in every direction. Minori pointed to it "This is the tree I usually train at" she said walking over to it. Minori took her hair and put it in a ponytail so it couldn't get into her face and stretched a little. "Okay" Minori drew a cricle with a target in the middle of the tree "Aim for that spot and let's see how good you are."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 17, 2009)

Hinote scratched his head, making a hand seal to gather a bit of chakra. _Fukumi Hari!_ He thought, spitting a single needle at the tree. It hit near the bottom of the target. "See what I mean? Two problems. One, I can only shoot one needle. Two, I can't shoot it with very much force. My usual accuracy is not bad, but my needles won't hit the right spot because I can't spit them with enough force that they fly straight." Hinote said, shrugging his shoulders. "I don't get what I'm doing wrong. He sighed, looking over at Minori.

Hinote was relieved that Minori knew this jutsu and that she might be able to help him. Something goes well for him today. _I just don't understand. Minori does it so effortlessly. How does she do it?_ He thought, looking from Minori back to the target.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 17, 2009)

Kenji snapped out of his daze and looked at Soraio. "Sorry," he grinned "Off you go. Jeez I'm getting old if I'm ranting like this." 

Kenji left Soraio and went back to teaching in the academy.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 17, 2009)

Raito was peacefully sipping tea with his father sitting right beside him, meditating. His mother was inside washing the dishes. Raito waited for a few hours until Tsuki walked towards his house. "Hey, Taiyo," he greeted, he could see that Taiyo was feeling a bit awkward, but didn't care too much. Taiyo quickly informed that his sister wouldn't be here for awhile,"Well, that's too bad," Raito said disappointedly,"I guess we'll just have to wait for her. Here, have some tea," Raito hands Taiyo a cup,"Its my mother's special brew, its really good." Raito turns his attention to his father, who was still meditating,"Yo, Dad, aren't you going to say hi..." he asked, but his father remained silent,"Dad!" Raito leaned over and tapped his dad on his head, causing him to tumble,"The old man's asleep, oh well, might as well let him rot there," he laughed.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Apr 17, 2009)

"See ya, Kenji-sensei," Soraio said with a yawn. Taking a step forward, the flighty young Genin dropped right off the building, landing in a tree. Without pausing, Soraio leaped from that tree to a nearby fence, ran along the length until he reached the end of the street, then acrobatically jumped off of it onto the sidewalk. Landing with his arms folded behind his head, Soraio walked on home whistling like an everyday child......


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 17, 2009)

Taiyo took the tea cup happily, seeing Raito didn't mean any trouble to him. He sipped some, and laughed after what Raito had done and said. "Yea, I guess we could wait for her." he said. He took a couple more sips of his tea, standing in the silence. He looked at Raito and asked, "So who all is on your squad?" As he waited for an answer, he was hoping Raito didn't say Koyaiba, and anticipated to hear the answer.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 18, 2009)

Uchiha Vergil was in the Hokages office as Kira entered.

"...not an accident." Vergil said astutely.

"You have proof I take it." Mio said concerned at the news Vergil had brought to her. Vergil silently put down a fragment of paper, it was clearly an explosive tag. Mio clenched her fists.

"I'm working on the leads. I'll get some of the detectives from the police department. Uchiha Kaion's father will be particularly useful here. I'll head over there now." Vergil said but then noticed Kira and postponed his exit.

"Very well. Kira, you're back from your mission then."

"Yes Hokage-sama. I'm afraid the news I bring isn't good either." Kira said with a folder. "The mission we were asked to do is not as simple as we thought. There is a lot of internal dispute within the company and I believe the hieress to the fortune will be killed."

Mio flipped through the pages, reading them at great speed and taking in all the information, displaying one of her talents. "Hmph. That would explain why they only want genins to guard her. The mercenaries they've hired will most probably be dirty."

"Vergil, alert Dante and Kiya. I want those Genin on this." she shuddered as she realised that Koyaiba and Kaion were included in that statement but was more than happy at the others' inclusion. 

"Two teams to accompany the girl, one team to investigate the bandit's HQ." Mio said "GO!"

*
Mission 2!
Escort the brat!

Mission brief:
*
Vivi Mai is the successor to the Umbrella Corporation, a massive company that makes kunai and explosive tags. The father has recently passed on, leaving the entire company in the hands of the 12 year old girl. She is on her way to sign the official documents, however, if she does not do so in the next week, the company will fall to the next in line, Rai Syuusuke. 

Rai has organised for bandits to kill his niece, hiring mercenaries: two chuunin and two jounin, to aid in her guarding but in reality they are there to help kill her. However for insurance purposes they must have some ninja from the recognised countries and have subsequently hired some Genin from Konoha. They plan on killing the genin, "in the confusion".

*Two teams will escort Vivi, one staying close to her, the other staying close to the mercenaries. The third team will investigate the Bandit HQ, to find evidence that they have been hired by Rai.

A messenger bird is on its way to alert you and are to meet at the gates of Konoha in the next few hours*


----------



## EPIC (Apr 18, 2009)

Raito smiled, too, it seems that his was idea to bring the twins along was a good one,"My team? Well, there's Issanni, you know, the crazy chick with bushy eyebrows, even though she's kind of cute," he blushed a little but shrugged at his comment,"The other member, well... I don't want to tell you, but here's a clue: He's the jackass of the class," He didn't want to tell Taiyo that it was Koyaiba directly, knowing that the two had already fought,"Anyways, how did you mission go? I heard that you guys took on a lion, my team had to take on the bear, which didn't go too well for us." Raito squinted his eyes, and sighed disappointedly, recalling such a bad member was kind of painful.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Apr 18, 2009)

Miyako stands up and faces a nearby tree. "Alright...let's try this new jutsu..." he says to himself quietly. He makes a handsign to focus his chakra, he closes his eyes slightly then opens his mouth and spits out a needle coming out of his mouth, going forward about four yards then falling lamely to the ground. "Dammit..." Miyako mutters. He makes and handsign again gathering chakra. He takes a deep breath and spits out another needle, this one only going about three and a half yards before dropping into the dirt. "Crap!" Miyako shouts, he makes a handsign again, this time focusing a little less chakra. He spits out another needle this time it going about five yards, hitting the tree near the roots. Miyako smiles slightly, slowly improving.


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 18, 2009)

Taiyo immediatly knew who Raito was talking about, flashbacks from the fight coming forth to him. "Koyaiba." he said. He listened to what Raito was asking about their mission, and answered, "Yea, we got the tigers. We got them in, I used my wire, and they distracted it." he said. He immediatly caught himself, "Hey, bears are hard, a lot of people would have trouble." he said, he gave Raito a pat on the back.

"...So...you like Issani?" he asked, holding back a laugh. He was sort of losing his shyness. He gave Raito a small nudge with his shoulder. "_Maybe we'll actually be friends._" he thought. He continued to hold back his laugh.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Apr 18, 2009)

Miyako panted some after a about an hour of non-stop training. He made a handsign again focusing a little bit of chakra spitting out a needle. The needle flies about six yards, it hits the tree about three feet above the roots of the tree. Several needles were embedded in the tree in the same general area. He pants heavily coughing some. He focuses carefully, making another hand sign he gather alittle bit more chakra then he had been, he takes a deep breath then spits it out a needle. The needle soars forward, burying itself halfway into the dead center of the tree. Miyako smiles some at the accomplishment. "I did it..." he says quietly, panting a little bit.

Moments later a messenger bird flies next to him landing on a low branch in a tree. Miyako walks over to the bird looking at the small piece of paper on it's leg. He unrolls the paper reading the facts about the mission, he nods slightly re-tying the message to the bird. Then he heads off to the gates of Konoha.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 18, 2009)

Raito thought about what it would be like to date Issanni, an image of torturous training and painful yelling runs through his mind. He spits out his tea in disgust,"No... Way... In hell," he said take deep, horrified breaths,"I think that she's cute," the image runs through his mind again,"Never mind..." Soon, Raito realized it, too, he and Taiyo were becoming friends, something they haven't been since they first met each other when they were little. Raito looked at his father, who was still sleeping,"Yo, check this out," he said to Taiyo. He grabbed a stick that was laying nearby and poked his dad in the but with it,"Ohhh hooonneey..." he called imitating his mother's voice.
"Sweetey," he father replied,"You straight- foward today, why don't come up here and give me a kiss..."
"Alright, honey, just one moment," Raito walked over to a dog who was minding its own business and grabbed it, then brought it over to his father, who was perking his lips out, ready for a kiss. The dog, then, started lick Raito's father's face until he woke up,"Wahh! What the- !" Raito couldn't help but laugh a little,"Good morning, dad."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2009)

Koyaiba leaped effortlessly from one rooftop to another, pausing only for some lunch at a sushi shop. After eating about half the shop, he headed onwards. He threw himself off one rofftop, and grabbed a flagpole, swinging onto another one. He smiled, the challenge exilherating to him, and prepared another leap before a meesenger bird slammed into his face.

"What the fuck? Oh, a mission. Well, you don't have to fly into my face you know. Shoo. Shoo. Ahh! No, don't do that!" Koyaiba shouted as the bird began pecking at him. "Stupid bird! Ow! Damn!"

_*A few minutes later...*_

Koyaiba grumbled to himself as the bird flew indinantly away, and opened the mission breif. Her read it once.

Then rubbed his eyes and read it again.

"Ooooook. So lady Hokage has decided to give us this mission. Well, surely she doesn't want us all dead, so there must be some mistake..." he turned the paper over. On the back read:

No Koyaiba, this is not a joke. Get to the gates.

"Damn that woman...." Koyaiba sighed as he wheeled around towards the gates.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Apr 18, 2009)

Miyako sat in a tree next to the gate. He blows a few strands out of his face. He decides to hang upside down from the tree, so he does so. He wraps his legs around the branch of the tree. His torso and head dangling uselessly from the tree. "Might as well make this purposeful..." he mutters to himself. While dangling from the tree, he pulls his body up into a vertical sitting position. He continues to do this for a few minutes, soon getting bored and dropping out of the tree landing roughly on his back chuckling a bit, staring up at the sky through the branches of the tree.


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 18, 2009)

"Oh, I'm sorry." he said. He immediatly started laughing when Raito started poking his sleeping father with a stick. He stopped laughing and asked, "Hey, do you want to go train?" He looked at Raito with a serious intent in his eyes, hoping he would say yes. They could train together as Hyuuga, and begin to strengthen their skills. He needed to get strong, so he could always protect his sister.

It could add some variety to his skills, since he already trained with his sister a lot. He always practiced with his sister, and there is always a bonus to training in different varieties. Raito was a Hyuuga, which could mean he might know some different Hyuuga-style moves, although new moves wouldn't be the focus of this training.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 18, 2009)

"That was....pathetic" Minori said as she saw the needle hit the bottom. Minori analyzed what happen for a moment before she began to talk. "To me it seems like your trying with to much force" she said beginning to explain. "When you shoot the needles out don't try and just spit them out. Let them flow out like....when your whistling."

Minori demonstrated by just spitting out two needles with no visible effort hitting the mark on the tree. "Second when you aim try to think of something you don't like that's how I use to do it." Minori stood behind Hinote again to watch him shoot the needles out. She really didn't like being so talkitive, but they were training after this was over she wasn't going to really talk much again. As Minori waited for Hinote to try again a bird flew by her "Damn bird again!" Minori said visble anger and hit the bird smacking it into a tree.

After the bird fell she noticed it had a message tied to it  "A...messenger bird?"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 18, 2009)

"Trying... Too hard?" Hinote said, confused. He always gave 110 percent. Maybe he had to clam down a bit. _Like I'm trying to whistle..._ He reminded himself in his head. He gathered a bit of chakra, glancing behind to see Minori hit a bird. Hinote looked back at the tree, blowing out lightly, trying to let it flow.

The needles, this time there were two of them, shot from his mouth. They flew in a straight path, hitting the tree, just outside the mark. "Yes! It worked." Hinote said, triumphant. He saw a bird flying to him now. He let it land on his shoulder and untied the paper from its leg.

Hinote opened the paper, reading about the mission. "Looks like we've got a job to do, now. To the gates, then." He said with a sigh, writing on the back of the note a message to his mom. "Take this to this person." Hinote told the bird, showing it a picture of his mom. Promptly after, the bird flew off of his shoulder. "Come on, Minori." Hinote said, walking in the direction of the gates.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 18, 2009)

Minori started to walk slowly _"A mission....hmmm I should go home first"_ she thought to herself. "Hinote you go on ahead I need to stop at home first" she said walking pass him. Minori began walking threw the forest thinking about this new mission _"To escort a girl? I hope she isn't a bart"_ Minori thought to herself. She looked up at the sky and by the sun guessed it was the middle of the afternoon. _"So there will be three teams two will escort her and the other will scout I wondering what my teams job will be?"_


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 18, 2009)

Just then, Taiyo saw the messanger bird. "Damn it..." he said. It landed on his shoulder, and he took the message, read it, then handed it to Raito. "Well, maybe we can train together some other time." he said. He gave the bird a pet on the head, and then started to walk away. "Okay, I'm gonna go meet up with my team mates, looks like we have a seperate job. See you at the gate!" he said, then turned around and gave Raito a wave.

As Taiyo was walking to the Gate, he thought long and hard about what his team would be doing. He thought about how strong the bandits would be if they ran into some, and what his team would do. He knew they would have to use some team work, and he knew they couldn't act by themselves. He arrived at the Gate, and saw Miyako sitting at a tree.

"Hey Miyako." he said, sitting down next to him. "Ready for the mission?" he asked.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 18, 2009)

As Hinote walked to the gate, he looked over his ninja tools. Kunai, Shuriken, Wire, Explosive notes. He had 4 explosive notes, 3 kunai, 12 shuriken, and a length of wire, which he didn't know the length of. Unfortunately, this was all his bag could carry, but it was enough for him. He was good with shuriken, which is why he had the most of those. The wire was for the Ayatsuito no Jutsu and the explosive notes were for various tactics. The few kunai he had were only used for close combat. He had 3 so that he had 2 back ups just in case.

Since Minori and Hinote were training just outside the village, he reached the gates quickly. He spotted Miyako and Taiyo, and gave them both a smile. Hinote leaned against the wall, trying to relax a bit. His chakra was only depleted a little. Fukumi Hari didn't require that much of it, but he wanted to relax to regain some of it. Hinote opened his eyes briefly to see his mom walking toward him. She obviously got the message.

"Hinote, I brought you some things for your team. Just in case. I also gave you all a little gift in there. A symbol of your team, if you will." His mom said, handing him a bag. It smelled like freshly baked bread. She had given them food for if they got hungry.

Recognizing the smell, Hinote chuckled lightly. "Thanks, mom. I'll be sure that they get some." He told her. The bread was one thing, but what was this 'symbol of their team' his mom talked about. He would look at that later, when they were all together.

"Good luck!" Hinote's mom called as she walked back the way she came.

Hinote waved back with a smile. His mom was far too concerned for giving them food in case the mission went long. Hinote tightened the bag around his waist, opposite his weapon bag.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 18, 2009)

Minori opened the door to her house and immediately her nose was assaulted by the aroma of food. "Mom this smells great" Minori said walking into the house and taking a seat at the table. "Same old dear same old....there's some pasta, bread, the sauce is boiling and a couple of other things" her mom said with a smile. "Well mom I'm pretty sure you saw the bird I have to go on another mission so I'm going up stairs to get my stuff."

As Minori walked up the stairs her mom stopped what she was doing and went in the other room with her husband. "Hideo....Minori's going off on another mission" she spoke with concern in her voice. Hideo stopped filling out his report and got up from the couch staring at his wife. "Azumo she's a ninja you have to stop being so concern all the time Minori can take care of herself" he said staring at her with his red eyes. "But...wha....what if she gets hurt and nobody is able to save her and-" Hideo put his fingers up to her mouth to calm her. "Calm down Azumo honey. If you go up there and stop her from going on this mission it will just cause a friction between you and her. Just think about it how did you feel when your father tried to keep you from going on missions?"

Azumo thought about it and laughed "Your right we just have to put faith in her abilites. Minori came back down stairs with everything she needed. She let part of her hair flow down her back while letting a peice of the mane over her right eye. She had a pouch in the back of her filled with just 6 shurikens, 2 explosive tags and the rest basic medical treatment kit. She never used kunai's or shurikens much since it didn't fit her fight style it was what she had left over from graduation.

Minori was heading out the door when she was stopped by both her parents. Her mom ran up and gave her a hug "Becareful dear" was all she said before going back into the kitchen. Her dad sat their and smiled which caused her some embrassment and caused her to blush slighty "I know you'll do well good luck" he said and gave her a thumbs up.

Minori couldn't help, but smile one of the rare times she did "I'm off...bye" she said leaving out the door. Once out the door Minori jumped from rooftop to rooftop and eventually got to the gate in about 10 minutes. She saw two of the other kids from class and Hinote, but she didn't came near them she sat off to the right of the gate door seating on the railing thinking to herself.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 19, 2009)

As she walked out of the raman restaurant she could see that bird. "I see" she said with a slight smile and then starts to walk casually toward the gate. Her hands were in her pockets and she half smiles. Her brother should be there too. Tsuki looks around and see's the gate nearby but doesn't make a run toward it. Tsuki looks to the sky and narrows her eyes at it before looking away. It was a bit bright for her today. After their zoo mission it seems they were getting another. She was soon at the gate and then started to wait. A tiny smile was on her face as she stood in the shadow of the gate and leans on the side.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 19, 2009)

The former team 10 were standing at the gates of Konoha waiting for their Genin to arrive.

"...I should tear you a new one!" Kiya shouts at Dante

*"Why me? Vergil could have done it too. He had to carry freaking snakes. Snakes! how heavy are they?!"*

"I had to deal with freaking Apes! Apes that could pick up boulders! and you two get birds and snakes!"

*"Ugh...well if it's any consolation I was covered in bird crap."* It wasn't. Kiya was still fuming.

Vergil changed the topic. "This mission could be dangerous for our teams."

*"Not mine! Mine's awesome, though it's a shame Issanni is not feeling too well."* Dante said.

"You have Koyaiba, Raito and Kaion don't you? God!" Kiya said, remembering the trouble those three caused, "Rather you than me."

*"I like the craziness. Makes life more interesting."* Dante grinned. *"You got the new kid, Soraio, huh Vergil? Both of you got the fetish for swords, I see."*

Vergil nodded gripping Yamato and smiled somewhat.

They turned to see the genin approach them. They would head out once all of them had checked in.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2009)

Koyaiba landed in front of the gates with a muted thump, shaking his hair out of his eyes and approaching the other genin. In his right hand he held a guitar, as you could never go wrong with a little music while escorting someone. After making sure it was tuned to his satisfaction, he checked his pouch, making sure he had what he needed. He had some ninja wire, 15 kunai, 5 shuriken, and 5 explosive tags. Unbidden, Koyaiba's thoughts sprung back to his first day at the academy.

"All right class, good job on that. Let's move onto shuriken practice." Koyaiba stayed behind as the kids of the class moved ahead, giggling happily. The teacher came up to him and smiled. "So Koyaiba, how do you like the academy so far?" Koyaiba shrugged. "You haven't seen anyone you might like to get to know better?" Koyaiba shook his head, and the teacher frowned. "Koyaiba, since you came into the village, I haven't heard you say a word...are you....you know..."

"I'm not mute." Koyaiba said calmly. "I could talk if I wanted to."

"Well then why don't you talk more?"

"Why bother?" For some reason, this upset the teacher, and Koyaiba rolled his eyes. He didn't like this "Leaf Village". Nobody wanted to leave him alone. At least the kids had better sense.

"Well, come on Koyaiba. Shuriken practice," the instructor said, still frowning. She led him into an open area filled with posts and kids. The students were lined up, throwing shuriken at the posts. Dutifully, Koyaiba walked to an open spot and picked up a shuriken. He weighed it in his hands and chucked it at the post, missing completely. A few kids next to him snickered. Koyaiba simply watched them until they stopped; their expressions now of poorly contained fear. Then Koyaiba bent down and picked up a kunai. It felt better in his hands, and he picked up a few more. The instructor quickly hurried over.

"Koyaiba, please stick to shuriken. If you want, we can have somebody tutor you..." Koyaiba ignored her and flung the 3 kunai at the post, all at once. With dull thwacks, they landed straight on the bulls eye. The students next to him gaped, and Koyaiba grinned, turning to the instructor.

"You got any more of these?"


----------



## EPIC (Apr 19, 2009)

Raito laughed hysterically as his father horrifiedly woke up from his nap until he heard Taiyo's request for some training,"Sure, why not," he answered. Then, a messenger bird appeared and flew down onto Taiyo's shoulder. Taiyo read his mission, then handed the message to Raito, after that he left. Then, another bird appeared and landed on his head,"A mission?" he thought in curiosity. He read the message, doubts already forming into his mind,"Oh boy..." he said in dissappointment. He walked inside his house, grabbed everything he possibly needed: 15 shuriken, 10 kunai, 5 bomb tags (Most of the stuff he didn't own, he grabbed them from his mother's old stuff). After that, he left and started jumping from building to building heading towards the gates. 

After awhile, he arrived at the gates where the old team 10 was waiting. He walked towards Dante and sat down to wait for the others,"Yo, what's up Uncle Dante?" he greeted,"Hey, Kiya- sensei, Vergil- sensei," he turns to Koyaiba who had a guitar in his hand,"Why in the hell do you have that thing? he said as he walked towards him.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Apr 19, 2009)

Miyako turns his head slightly looking to Taiyo. "Yes...I'm ready" he says to his friend sitting up. He checks the container on the side of his right leg to see what he had to work with. 15 kunai and 20 shuriken. 'Eh not bad..." he thinks to himself. "Should we go check in the Vergil-sensei, Taiyo?" Miyako asks calmly.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 19, 2009)

Minori looked around as everybody was showing up. There was Miyako he was of noble blood an  Uchiha _"Though he's rather pathetic"_ she said while glancing in his direction. Then next to him was Raito another hyuuga _"There seems to be alot of hyuuga in my class."_ He was the cousin of Tsuki and her twin brother Taiyo "Three of them and two Uchiha's" she said thinking to herself.

Next was Koyaiba he was a jackass to the Hyuuga twins. She never had a problem with him so she didn't have much of an opinion on him just based on rumors. _"I hope I don't have a run-in with him....I really don't feel like getting into trouble again."_ Minori got bored of sitting on the bench and began to walk towards the wall on the side of the gate. "Kiya-sensei.....when we get ready to leave just yell" she said non-chalantly as she began walking up the wall until she got to the stop of the gate. You could see the whole village from here and most of the forest over it. Minori sat down and dangled her feet over the edge sitting in the middle of where the gate doors would meet when they closed. 

Minori closed her eyes and began to think about the mission to come and how she would handle it. "........" "........" "....." "! I forgot to message Atsuko" she yelled out loud where everyone could hear her, but her voice didn't sound like she was too upset about it.


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 19, 2009)

Taiyo checked through his ninja tools, making sure he had them all. '_20 shuriken, 20 kunai, 5 exploding tags_' he thought. '_Good enough._' He looked back at Miyako, "Yea, sure." he said. He began to stand up, looking at Vergil with fear. The way people described him...it almost made Taiyo scared of him. He looked at him, a drop of sweat dropping from his forehead. Although, there was an advantage to having this tough sensei.

He could make them stronger. He could protect his sister...he could protect his village.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2009)

Ratio turned to Koyaiba who had a guitar in his hand,"Why in the hell do you have that thing?" he said as he walked towards him.

Koyaiba grinned. "Been a while since I've really played, but a little music is a great way to pass the time. And if worst comes to worse, I can always beat people with it." He strummed a few notes, his fingers wobbly, unsure. But after a few minutes of practice, his fingers steadied, his pace quickened. He was actually quite good at the guitar.

"Donos, kortai assim," he sang calmly. It had been one of his Father's favorite songs to play and sing. "Sai nor tol hrong sidan...jin, vit dra lan karad..." He continued singing for a few more minutes, until he was sure he could play the song without any mistakes, then stood up and bowed extravangantly, grinning. He turned back to Ratio. "That was 'Wind and Water'. It's sung in one of the old Tribal languages. My sister taught it to me."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 20, 2009)

"Hah!" Kiya said triumphantly, "My team's all here before yours. Looks like I'm the better Jounin." she said sticking out her tongue.

*"Ah screw you. Look, my team's got talent!"* Dante said pointing at Koyaiba playing his guitar

"Useless." Vergil said, "It has no place on a mission. We're not here to listen to music, we're here to carry out our duties as shinobi." Vergil too an instant disliking to this genin.

"Hmm. You remember the sound village don't you? They used instruments as weapons to cast genjutsu. It was pretty effective." Kiya said thoughtfully

"hmph." Vergil wasn't convinced.

*"I just like the music. Live a little huh?"* Dante grinned.

They would chat amongst each other for a few moments as they waited for the others to arrive


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Apr 20, 2009)

Soraio lazed around on the roof of his house, dozing in the morning sun. A small bird landed on his forehead, singing loudly to wake up Soraio. Used to such things, Soraio did his best to ignore the avian visitor....such a course of action proved unwise as the bird began to furiously peck Soraio's forehead. "Okay okay, I'm up," Soraio said grudgingly, sitting up. The bird flew around his head, and took off towards the Konoha Gates, before flying back. Soraio sighed. "I know, I know," he said resignedly. "A mission. Just what I wanted in the morning...."

Soraio leaped off the roof of his house, flipping to enter the upstairs window into his room. Taking a few moments to gather up a few shuriken and kunai, as well as a considerable amount of wire, Soraio prepared himself. He wasn't the type to use senbon - too much effort - or exploding tags, which were too destructive for his taste. Grabbing his wooden kodachi and slipping it into the back of his sash, Soraio jumped out the window again, leaping from building to building as he made his way to the gates.

Soraio arrived in fairly decent time thanks to his pace, though it was obvious he was late. Rather than standing in the middle of the entrance with the rest, Soraio rapidly jumped up the top of the gated wall, resting on the guard rails as the wind picked up around him. "I'm here as well," Soraio called down to the group, knowing one of the three Jounin was his sensei. "Soraio Tenrai."


----------



## EPIC (Apr 20, 2009)

Raito nodded his head in interest,"Tribal language, huh?" he said,"It would sound better if you weren't singing it," he smiled. The moment kind of reminded him of the first time he went training with his father:



> In the back of his house, Raito was trainng with his father. There were training dummies set up to act as real people. Raito was pounding his palm into one of them, but, since they were made out of cotton, there was no effect. "Raito," his father called,"You shouldn't just hit the dummy, you have to be precise, you master learn control and accuracy," Raito's father hit the dummy and it flinched back,"You see?" Raito nodded and began to hit it again, making no progress still,"Listen, son, here's something tha my father told me: "When used right, the Byakkugan can be the most accurate eye in the world, even more accurate than the sharingan, and can be the most deadliest weapon of all." Then, he walked away, Raito stood and looked at his father, admiring him as he walked into the house.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 20, 2009)

"Hmmm" Minori looked up from her deep thought to see a kid jump on the gate no to far from where she sat. She sat in the middle where the gates would meet when closed while he sat on the railing. "I"ve never seen him before.....he must be new" Minori said glanceing in his direction for a quick sec. Minori dangled her legs over the edge just thinking about this misson "I wish everyone would hurry up" she said getting a little agitated.

She fiddled in her hands and happend to bump into a rock. _"How'd a rock get up here?" _Minori tossed the rock up and down until she just threw it from where she was above the gate. The rock flew down and looked like it was about to hit *Raito *. _"if he's a real ninja he'd notice"_ she thought a little harshly. She looked down and saw her sensei talking amonst the other Jonin. *"Kiya-sensei"* Minori yelled out loud since she was on top of the gate so she could hear her. Minori jumped down from the gate and landed in front of her with her back to her face "Do you know how long this mission will take?"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 21, 2009)

Kiya stuck her tongue out at Vergil, loving the fact of getting one in on him.  Knowing she would be getting back at the pair the entire trip just to get even for the apes.  She opened her mouth to say something else then one of the genin asked her a question.  “Not really sure.  I guess a lot of that will depend on the bunch of you.”  Kiya says with a shrug then thinks for a moment.  “The three of us could accomplish a mission like that…in about a week or so when we were your age.”  she said grinning.  “Then again…I was working with these two buffoons.” Kiya added jerking her thumb toward the other sensei.  "Might have been able to do it quicker on my own." she says with a laugh.

“Oh and that reminds me…” Kiya says turning to Raito and becoming stern once more.  “I want to get something straight.  I know the Hyuuga are…different…” she said thinking for a moment then glances at Dante.  “For lack of a better word anyway…and things might be done differently in the Hyuuga district…” Kiya said moving her hands to her hips.  “But when you are on duty you will refer to Dante-kun as Sensei not Uncle.  Understood?” she states firmly to him.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 21, 2009)

Minori looked on _"She's pretty freighting....even when she's not trying to be."_ Minori sweat-drop as she chewed out Ratio. To make matters worse the rock she had thrown earlier had just hit *Ratio *in the head. "Hmmm that's going to leave a bump" she said as the rock whacked him upside the head.

Minori thought back on what her sensei said “Not really sure. I guess a lot of that will depend on the bunch of you.”The three of us could accomplish a mission like that…in about a week or so when we were your age. Then again…I was working with these to buffoons.” _"They joke with each other, but they must have been pretty talented for their ages"_ she thought to herself. Minori just bowed "I hope my team can live up to your expectations sensei" she said in her usual monotone voice.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 21, 2009)

Vergil walked over to his team.

"Team 2. Since our mission does not require us to work with the others, we can head out now. i shall tell you now what i expect of you. First, as we approach the bandit hq, there will be traps scattered around the camp. we first have to find them and go around them. There should be a safe route they have, so we have to find it. Second we need to approach silently. I would prefer if they would not even know we have been there. They are bandits so a basic henge will work to infiltrate the base. We find the evidence and then we leave."

Vergil paused.

"Thats what i would like, however experience tells me that things rarely go as planned so be prepared for the worst. I must reiterate though that we will be heavily outnumbered, do not engage in battle unless it is your very last resort. understood?"

"geesh what a dictator!" Dante said to his team. Vergil flashed a look of rage at Dante who smiled and waved. Vergil spun back to his team and in a harsher voice than he had intended said

"No mistakes!" Dante and Vergil had a long ongoing rivalry and Kiya often ended up as referee.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Apr 21, 2009)

Soraio pushed up on the guardrail, leaning forward as he did so. The result was a perfect handstand on the rail, high above the rest of the ninja. Peering down from the top of the gates, Soraio managed to clearly make out every word Vergil uttered. Sighing, Soraio tilted his weight and let go of the rail. With a double forward-flip, he hit the ground as lightly as a falling feather, placing a strand of his long black hair behind his ear in a feminine gesture.

_Henge....not my specialty, to say the least,_ Soraio thought sourly. In truth, he hated that jutsu. He was much more comfortable in the physical area. "Understood, sensei," Soraio said aloofly, already aware he would have to watch his step around Vergil; his serious demeanor was going to clash Soraio's......well, Soraio's general attitude. Flashing a windy smile at Vergil, Soraio sat cross-legged on the ground, waiting for the other two Genin to confirm they were ready as well; such an action would be considered pointless by many, but Soraio never stood up when he could sit down.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 21, 2009)

A bright green blur flies down a street, the blur skids in the dirt, and takes off once more.  _*THUD!*_  The body of the young kunoichi in the jumpsuit slams into Dante’s back.  She staggers backwards, “What was tha-…Oh, Dante-sensei, I didn’t…see you there.” Issanni says, scratching the back of her head as she grins up at Dante.  She stands up, brushing herself off, and taking more attention on brushing the leg warmers then anything else.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 21, 2009)

Letting the smile return to her face Kiya turns back to Minori.  “I am sure you will.  I was really impressed with how the three of you dealt with your first mission.  Just keep it up.”  she said smiling at her student then cringes as she listens to the other sensei.  Kiya just rolled her eyes and planted the palm of her hand on her forehead.  “What was Hokage-sama doing putting them on a mission together yet again…” she muttered as she closed her eyes.  “I really think she hates me.”  Kiya muttered as she took a deep breath.  “Alright are we ready to go yet or are you still missing part of your squad?” she said turning to Dante with a sweet smile though it flickered toward a smirk as he was slammed in the back.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 21, 2009)

*Team 2*

Vergil looked down at the kid who was sitting on the floor and stared at him with his cold eyes. "You're with the Tenrai? A noble clan, not unlike the Uchiha. Are you so determined to drag their name through the mud?" he asked the piercing question. "Get up. You're no longer a child" he said, unintentionally parroting what Kira had told him earlier.

"Here. Familiarise yourself with the location." he said putting a map in Soraio's hands, expecting the others in his team to do so too. "We leave now."

With that Vergil walked out of Konoha and jumped onto a tree leading the way towards the enemy head quarters.

*Team 1*

Dante felt a thud on his back and looked down at Issanni. *"Oh hey Lee, What you doing down there? I thought you were ill, though no-one stays ill for too long in Konoha thanks to Hokage-sama. Well good to have you here."*

He noticed a figure leaping from building to building, heading towards them. *"Ah! and there's Kaion. Great full team here! Ok guys here's the plan. Uh...we make sure nothing bad happens to our little princess ok?! We'll meet here."* He shows them a map of where they need to be. 

*"Last one there has to wash Kiya-senseis socks! And believe me, it's worse than the job you did Kaion!"* Dante grinned as he looked at Kiya's face getting progressively redder. *"Oh shit! Let's move people!"* With that he too bounded off towards the destination


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 21, 2009)

As Vergil bounds away, Kaion looks around and crosses his arms with an annoyed expression. He looks at the rest of his subordinates, really his teammates, but in the world according to Kaion there are only two kinds of Ninja's, the Uchiha, and those that wish they were Uchiha. Kaion stares at the Hyuuga kid thinking that he must be Dante's nephew or something. Then some weird chick in a lime green jumpsuit, kinda cute but Kaion thinks she's on something and he just isn't into drugs, and then some nobody Ninja who Kaion quickly glances past.  

How come I didn't get to be on Vergil's team? he thinks to himself, he's way cooler then that Dante guy, and he could probably teach me how to activate my Sharingan to. Kaion leaps away and catches up with Dante, moving as fast as he can just to keep up with the Jounin. 

"Hey Dante can I be on on Vergil's team, he seems way more awes....errr...I was just thinking that I would be a better match for his team is all. Maybe you could do like a trade or something. A prodigy like me is probably worth at least two guys from his team."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 21, 2009)

As he jumps from tree to tree, Dante flips and handsprings. He responds to Uchiha kaions comments with a laugh.

"Oh boy. You actually WANT to be on Vergils team? That guy would definitely stick that shiny sword of his right up your ass. You're better off with me, kid. I could kick his ass any day of the week. A genius like you should learn from the best Konoha has to offer and believe me, that's me!" In terms of absolute arrogance Dante was the best in Konoha. In terms of shinobi the title was disputed between the trinity, excluding the Hokage who was on a whole other level.

Then, of course there was that guy. But he wasn't counted as he had left the village.

"Leave the uchiha without talent to Vergil, genius kid like you will activate those eyes in your sleep!" Dante said inflating kaions ego, though he did genuinely believe his team were the best in terms of balance, though he was under no illusion that his team needed to work on their team skills. Right now they were simply trying to show off by themselves though they would soon learn the importance of teamwork.

The rest of the team were behind them.

"Just remember that your life is in their hands. Don't give them an excuse to hesitate." Dante said, recalling a painful memory


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2009)

Koyaiba laughed at the Uchiha's arrogance, but there was nothig friendly about it. 'Genius huh? Set any shit on fire lately?" He snickered and began strumming his guitar again. "Cut it with the 'I'm so much better than you' bullshit. I know that it's standarad behaviour, for Uchiha's, but just having nifty eyes doesn't make you a genius, idiot. Calm down and accept the fact your clan is pathetic."


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Apr 21, 2009)

"What care have I for the name 'Tenrai?" Soraio quipped, taking the map as he was ordered. Standing up, Soraio stared at his Uchiha sensei, dismayed to find a man so like his father in charge of his training. Sighing, Soraio didn't bother getting to know his two teammates; he was certain he would end up getting to know them on the way there anyway.

Without appearing to be paying attention to the direction of his travel, Soraio jumped after Vergil, struggling a little keep up with the high-level shinobi's pace, reading the map as he did so. Apparently, he was quite skilled at multi-tasking, was Soraio.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 21, 2009)

Raito, who was close enough behind Dante and Kaion to hear, overheard their conversation and laughed a little in response,"Ummm... Uncle Dante, if I can recall, Pops told me that you never beat him in an actual fight," he said,"But I wouldn't know, even though I think Pops was telling the truth." Right before Dante would respond, he quickly turned his attention to Kaion,"Oh, hey, you must be our new member, name's Raito, nice to meet you," he greeted.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 21, 2009)

Kaion is visibly disappointed by Dante's unwillingness to let him go to Vergil's team but he figures its understandable since Dante probably views him as the MVP of this team, something Kaion firmly believes is a fact. Kaion's chest swells with pride. "Yeah I guess you're right Sensei, this team probably needs a ninja of my caliber!" Kaion exclaims. Sadly Dante's last point is totally lost on Kaion, in fact the moment Dante called him a genius he blocked out everything else the Jounin told him.  

Just then the nobody ninja speaks up. 'Genius huh? Set any shit on fire lately?" 

Kaion turns towards the nobody ninja and narrows his eyes at him. Fucking garbage men can't keep their mouths shut he thinks to himself and he makes a mental note to eliminate the Sanitation department when he becomes Hokage.  

The nobody ninja snickers and begins strumming his guitar. "Cut it with the 'I'm so much better than you' bullshit. I know that it's standarad behaviour, for Uchiha's, but just having nifty eyes doesn't make you a genius, idiot. Calm down and accept the fact your clan is pathetic."

Kaion glares at the boy and feels anger at the insult against him and his clan but then he realizes that this poor fellow, whatever his name is, probably is just projecting his anger onto Kaion for not being a genius. He just wishes he were like me, Kaion thinks...yeah that's it. This thought calms him down immensely. Kaion leaps near the poor nobody and waves his right hand back and forth in front of his face in a dismissive fashion. "Since *I am* much better then you, I won't dignify that petty insult. Your jealousy is telling but don't worry I forgive you."  

Then Kaion points at his own dark hued eyes, "And when these nifty eyes do transform my power will increase by like over 9000!" he declares boldly. Kaion isn't even sure by 9000 what, but it sure sounds like an impressive number to him.

_When I awaken my Sharingan, Dad will see that I really am a genius and not just a loser_ Kaion thinks to himself happily.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 21, 2009)

Hinote looked at Koyaiba, ignoring the comment about the Uchiha clan. He didn't care about an insult from someone like that. Hinote looked then at their sensei when the other teams ran off. She seemed like the most normal of the three jounin. "Kiya-sensei, can we head out now?" He asked, starting to move anyways. "I have to say, though, that out of the three genin teams, ours probably has the most normal people. And from what I saw, we are led by the most sane sensei." Hinote commented, looking at his team behind him.

A team. It was nice for Hinote to be able to consider himself part of a team. "We'll show them who the best team is, won't we?" He said, smiling at his team.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2009)

Koyaiba laughed. "Hey, that was actually kinda funny. Ever thought of a career as a comedian?" He let his fingers flow over the strings of his guitar, picking out notes at random. He was suprised when the notes actually started making sense, and even more suprised when he started singing along. He didn't fight it though. It was awesome.

This was a triumph.
I'm making a note here: HUGE SUCCESS.
It's hard to overstate my satisfaction.
Aperture Science
We do what we must
because we can.
For the good of all of us.
Except the ones who are dead.
But there's no sense crying over every mistake.
You just keep on trying till you run out of cake.
And the Science gets done.
And you make a neat gun.
For the people who are still alive.
I'm not even angry.
I'm being so sincere right now.
Even though you broke my heart.
And killed me.
And tore me to pieces.
And threw every piece into a fire.
As they burned it hurt because I was so happy for you!
Now these points of data make a beautiful line.
And we're out of beta.
We're releasing on time.
So I'm GLaD. I got burned.
Think of all the things we learned
for the people who are still alive.
Go ahead and leave me.
I think I prefer to stay inside.
Maybe you'll find someone else to help you.
Maybe Black Mesa
THAT WAS A JOKE.
HAHA. FAT CHANCE.
Anyway, this cake is great.
It's so delicious and moist.
Look at me still talking
when there's Science to do.
When I look out there, it makes me GLaD I'm not you.
I've experiments to run.
There is research to be done.
On the people who are still alive.
And believe me I am still alive.
I'm doing Science and I'm still alive.
I feel FANTASTIC and I'm still alive.
While you're dying I'll be still alive.
And when you're dead I will be still alive.
STILL ALIVE 
STILL ALIVE"

After he finished, he blinked. "That was weird..."


----------



## EPIC (Apr 21, 2009)

Raito sighed and shook his head then dashed in front of Kaion, glaring at him with his Byakkugan,"You see these eyes? I've already surpassed you because I already mastered my doujutsu, what about you? Did you even reach the first tomoe? I'm guessing not, but don't let your bloodline get to your head, you are still a genin, you are still a kid, just like me, so don't count yourself anything special," he smiled,"Okay?" He turns to Koyaiba,"Hey, Koyaiba, make sure to be a little bit nicer, he's new the team, so are we, but this guy could be really helpful." After that he deactivates his Byakkugan and returns to his original spot.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 21, 2009)

_*Snooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooore*_

Kaion snores with his eyes closed even as he springs through the air. When Koyaiba started strumming his guitar and singing, Kaion tried to listen to the words but he couldn't make heads or tails of it. Something about being alive, and...well just thinking about it made Kaion's head hurt honestly. Slowly he nods off to the nobodies flowing lyrics and they send him to dreamland even while he's on the move. A sweet dream were everyone is an Uchiha and he is their king. 

*BABLAM!*

"OOOOOWHOWHOWOW!!!!!" Kaion yelps in pain as he slams face first into a tree branch, rocking back to reality. Kaion quickly regains his balance and leapfrogs over another tree branch and tries to play it off like it didn't even happen but he's red faced with embarrassment nonetheless. 

"What a horrifying sleeping jutsu..." he mutters under his breath. Kaion makes a mental note to buy earplugs in the future. Suddenly the Hyuuga kid approaches Kaion and attracts his attention. 

"You see these eyes? I've already surpassed you because I already mastered my doujutsu, what about you? Did you even reach the first tomoe? I'm guessing not, but don't let your bloodline get to your head, you are still a genin, you are still a kid, just like me, so don't count yourself anything special," he smiled,"Okay?" Then he starts talking to Koyaiba. 

Kaion yawns still slightly under the effects of Koyaiba's sleeping jutsu. He turns towards the Hyuuga kid and grins, stupid Hyuuga he thinks to himself, "You've got a point there white eyes. You've already mastered your Byakugum or whatever it is, but that just means that you'll never get any stronger then you are now," at this point Kaion smirks with great pleasure. "But me when my eyes appear they'll continue to evolve. We Uchiha actually have to earn our bloodline its not given to us for free!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2009)

Koyaiba rolled his eyes. "It's not a sleeping jutsu idiot. It's just a song." He watches the excahnge between Kaion and Ratio, barely supressing a laugh. He hated people with Kekai Genkai, they always thought they were better than everyone else because of something they were born with it. Being proud of something you were born with was stupid. It was like him being proud of being able to shit. He walked up to *Dante*. "Look, I'm really enjoying the show and all, but do you think we could start this mission already? I'm eager to get out on the road."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 21, 2009)

Dante smiled at the banter between the three, and was happy there was going to be some rivalrly between them. As long as it didn't turn nasty he was willing to let it go. Still, he figured he should butt in as he disliked the clan-ism that was getting worse in Konoha and didn't want it seeping down to this generation too. Him and Vergil had enough problems in the past.
*
"You guys should remember that you're part of the same team and on a much deeper level, the same village. We've had peace for so long that we've now found a need to turn on each other instead of other countries. Each clan has their own strengths and their own weaknesses, learn to embrace it rather than criticise it. 

Raito, don't show off your byakugan to prove a point; Kaion pay attention to where you are going; Koyaiba leave the music playing till later; Lee, say something!"*

With that he picked up the pace a little, wondering what the hell Koyaiba was talking about about getting on the road, when they were slap bang in the middle of the road

*"You been eating spotted mushrooms dude?"*


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 21, 2009)

Taiyo looked back at Miyako and said, "Never mind." then laughed. He ran out, jumped up into the trees, and began to follow his sensei. He thought about the mission, and then realized something. He picked up his pace to catch up with his sensei, and matched his pace with his sensei. "Um...sensei?" he said, catching his sensei's attention.

"Since there is the possibility of people dying...even though you should always expect death in a mission...even if it's catching a cat..." he said, his shyness and fear of his sensei coming out. "Wouldn't this be a B rank mission...maybe?" he asked, looking at his sensei with curiosity in his eyes, and fear of death, but also understanding of the ninja way.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 21, 2009)

"Sorry, Uncle Dante, I just thought that he wouldn't listen to me if I didn't show him his own level," Raito said as he squinted his eyes,"And sorry Koyaiba for looking like a douche earlier. As for you, Kaion, I just have to say one thing before you can be officially counted as a member of this team: Lower yourself. Personally, I wouldn't care how arrogant you are, I would usually find a way to go around that, but there are two people in this team that a person like you can really tick off, one of them is that douchebag with the guitar, and the other is the girl in green jumpsuit, but she's crazy so she will definitely kick your ass, even in training. Now, I don't know how in the hell we got matched up like this. Really, if you came in earlier, I would've asked you to be my partner and we'd be smoothe sailing, but, right now, as a whole, with you and Koyaiba on this team, we are one big mess, so please, for both your's and the team's sake, just try to work with us to the best of your ability," Raito got closer to Kaion and began whispering in his ear,"If you do, I'll tell you a secret about unlocking your doujutsu, it never fails, its the reason why all the Hyuuga attain the Byakkugan so early..." After that he left Kaion and dashed next to Dante,"Yo, Uncle, I was wondering if you can help me after the mission. I'm trying to work on this technique that I thought up, and I need a partner."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2009)

*"You been eating spotted mushrooms dude?"*

Koyiaba looked offended. "I happen to like mushrooms, thank you. I even eat them on pizza. Mmm-mmm, yummy!" He grinned. "I meant in a figurative sense. I still honestly don't know how this mission is going to go down. Ratio and Kaion are sitting here arguing about doujutsu and I still have no idea what the client is like." He swung his guitar at a nearby flying squirrel, missing by inches. "And what about these chunin? What village are they from? Where will team 3 be in realtion to us? Close enough to help? Far? How are we going to handle the jonin, or are they up to you? I need more than just the bare basics."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 21, 2009)

*"Well, I was gonna tell you when we got closer, but alright here's how it's going down."*

Dante stopped the tree hopping and landed in a quiet grassy area
*
"Our job is to guard the hieress. For all we know it could be a nothing mission. The intel we have simply suspects that the mercs they've hired are up to no good. It'll be Team 2's job to find that out for sure - but we won't know so we have to assume the worst. Team 3 will get as much intel on our enemy as they can. Until then, and this is totally important, we cannot let on that we suspect. It'll be an advantage for us to suprise them, when they are trying to surpise us as they will probably launch an attack on us when we are distracted by the bandit's attack.

If the intel is right, then I'm leaving 1 chuunin to you guys. Normally it would take 2 of you but considering you have to guard the girl from bandits at the same time it's going to be a tough haul for you 4. I'll be fighting the jounin but will help out as much as I can.

I suspect things will get hairy quickly so be on your toes. Raito, I suggest you stick close to the girl, your byakugan is still weak but it can see all around for threats. Koyaiba and Kaoin since you two have a good variety of jutsu, you two will take the Chuunin, Lee you are on utillity, with your speed and taijutsu you should be able to help where you think needs it most. Team 3 are going to take the other chuunin and jounin and the bandits, so they should be close but don't count on them as they'll be as overwhelmed as you. This should be a chuunin/jounin job but because we want to catch them in the act we have had to play their game when they hired genin."*

Dante sighed, *"In terms of missions, this is tough for your second one and really you have no teamwork in place yet. You guys have the ability to do this, I know you do but if you don't watch each others backs you are going to die. Guys, believe in yourselves. Not in the Dante that you believe in, and not in the Team 1 that I believe in either. Believe in the you who believes in you!"*

Team 3

"Right try and keep up. We're off!" Kiya said and bolted off, just slow enough for them to keep up "Let's catch up to Dante's team." she said grinning


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 21, 2009)

As Dante tells the team to focus and relays their mission, Kaion nods reluctantly. His father had put him through the ringer this past week and he needs to prove himself...

_Several days ago..._
Kaion sits at the dining room table, again, listening to his father's lecture, again. "And if you disappoint me one more time then I'm going to remove you from your team and find a job for you in a local factory. You won't shame me any longer, do you understand?" 

kaion merely looks down at the table with a blank stare, "How much does the factory pay?" Kaion asks after several wordless minutes. Suddenly his father slams his fist violently on the table and the boy bolts out the dining room. "UNDERSTOOD Father!!" Kaion exclaims as he races into the backyard of the compound. As Kaion slides open the door and runs out onto the sprawling grass, he spots his older sister Kimiko at the far end, hurling Kunai at a straw with mechanical rapidity. Every time she throws a Kunai it hits a vital spot with perfec accuracy. 

Kaion sighs as he approaches her, she's always been the pride of the family, he thinks. Activated her Sharingan and became a Genin at 9, then a Chuunin at 12, and now a Jounin at just 17. In other words she's everything that Kaion boasts that he is and wants so dearly to be....a genius. "Hey twirp," Kimiko declares without even turning her back to Kaion. "What are *you* doing here?" Kaion asks her in a snippy voice. She had moved out of the family compound into an apartment a couple of months ago when she was promoted to Jounin. 

Kimiko throws one more Kunai which hits the dummy square between the eyes. She turns around and faces Kaion and to his surprise her Sharingan eyes are activated, all three tomoe flaring in each eye. Suddenly they fade away and her eyes turn back to their normal hue. "Just visiting Mom and Dad," she replies, "It's still weird living away from home." 

Kaion rolls his eyes in response, "Pfft...you're the lucky one. I'd give anything to get out of here," he replies. "Did the old man give you a hard time again?" she asks him as she sits on a wooden bench that overlooks a small pond. Kaion nods wordlessly, "I just wish that I could do something to make him proud," he responds and then suddenly an idea occurs to him. "Will you teach me a jutsu?" he asks his sister. Kimiko laughs in response, she leans back against the bench and crosses her legs, "Not in this lifetime. You'll probably just use it to explode more poop."

Suddenly a devious face crawls across Kaion's face and he snickers with delight, "If you don't then I'll tell dad that you're going out with the Bug Boy, hehehe," he says. Kimiko's eyes widen with surprise and she leans forward on the bench, "You wouldn't dare!" she exclaims. Kaion had accidentally caught her in the Ramen Shop out on a date with some freaky dude from the Aburame Clan. Well they were all freaky to him anyway.   

"Wanna bet?" he replies with a smirk, "Game, set......and match!"  

_Right here right now...._
Kaion nods as Dante speaks. "Yeah we can do this! Just put them in front of me and I'll knock them down like bowling pins!" Kaion exclaims and he pumps his fist into the air. In reality Kaion's stomach is in knots and he feels like throwing up but he masks it with his bravado. He turns towards Koyaiba and nods at him, "Just because you're only average and not an Uchiha doesn't mean you can't contribute. You and me man, let's kick some ass!"  This is as close to sincerity as Kaion can get sadly.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 21, 2009)

Minori noded and jump off into the trees. Her sensei had gotten off to a good start and was way ahead, but slowed down so they could catch up. Moving through the trees the feel of the air hitting and blowing pass her face felt good on her skin and kind of eased the tension she was feeling from the mission. She wouldn't tell anyone, but she was a little bit nervous, not a lot only a little. "So we are to gaurd the kid child along with team 1" MInori said thinking out loud. "If I remeber right team 1 consists of Ratio Hyuuga, Issanni Lee, Koyaiba Hairu, and Uchiha Kaion."

_"Wait? Uchiha Kaion? (sigh) Another Uchiha"_ she said thinking to herself. Pretty soon they would be catching up to Dante-sensei squad soon and they had to work together. She really didn't want to, but this was part of her life as a shinobi and her mother and father have always thought teamwork to be the most important so in order to make them proud she did things she wouldn't normally do. She stared at her sensei's back as she was leaping through the trees. Minori touched the pouch she had laying the side of her hip and made sure she had her medical kit in there _"I can never be sure"_ she thought to herself.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 22, 2009)

"Just because you're only average and not an Uchiha doesn't mean you can't contribute. You and me man, let's kick some ass!" 

Koyaiba rolled his eyes and grinned. He didn't feel any threat from this Uchiha....maybe he wasn't as bad as all the others. 

"Whatever Kaion. But I'm with you. Let's kick some bandit ass!" He swung his guitar at another squirrel, this one smacking the unfortunate creature into a tree. "How far are we from the meeting point? Or is this it?" He asked, motioning around the small clearing they had stopped in.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 22, 2009)

"Whatever Kaion. But I'm with you. Let's kick some bandit ass!" He swung his guitar at another squirrel, this one smacking the unfortunate creature into a tree. "How far are we from the meeting point? Or is this it?" He asked, motioning around the small clearing they had stopped in.

*"It's a little further away." *he looked around from where they had just come from, activating his byakugan, *"Yup, thought so. Here come Team 3. Lets move."*

Dante leaped up and continued on.

Team 3

Kiya looked around perplexed at what Minori had just said. "You want to know who's on Team 3? well, look around and that's your answer. I think you mean Team 1. We're gonna keep an eye on the mercs, make sure they don't try and poison or assasinate our little hieress. Of course, we must do this discreetly and we must make every effort to make sure they don't suspect that we suspect them. Should shit hit the fan then Minori and Hinote, you have to take the Chuunin; Tsuuki you're on Bandit duty; whilst I'll keep the other Jounin occupied. This is a tough mission so keep calm and concentrate throughout."

"I see Dante up ahead, we're almost there."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 22, 2009)

*The Princess...*

“That’s not what I asked for!” the voice screamed as the cup sailed passed the servants heads and crashed into the wall on the other side, shattering into a hundred pieces and spraying them with the warm liquid.  “I asked for green tea.  What you gave me is some herbal crap!” she screamed at them.

“I thought it was green…” the little maid said to the butler as she wiped the liquid off.

“It was…” the butler said looking down at her.  “Ah that’s right.  Your new…”  he said a low rumble in his chest marking his quiet laughter.  “You have just met our princess…” with those last words he brushed of his sleeve and straightened his jacket before walking into the room, leaving the maid to clean up the mess.  “The ninja should be arriving shortly.” he said with a bow.

“About time!” Ami said whirling around her dark eyes flashing.  “Why do we have to wait on these common peasants?” she demanded.  “Dirty…nasty…” Ami shivers.  “Doubt they even bathe…just run around all day playing in the trees.  Probably have diseases.”

“Yes Miss Ami…” the butler said to her, used to the issues through his long years of service.

“Just tell me when they get here so we can get this over with!”  Ami said crossing her arms and flopping on the couch.

“Yes Miss Ami…” he said bowing once more before turning and leaving the room.

“And get me some damn tea!” Ami screeched at his back before he shut the door with a sigh.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 22, 2009)

_A Princess sits at the top of a tall stone tower overlooking a vast field of red roses. She looks out the window and sighs, "Will my savior ever come?" she asks wistfully as she combs her long golden blond tresses. 
*
"GYAHAHAHAHA!!! You'll never be free Princess!"* snarls a tall and oafish looking Hyuuga with long greasy hair and yellow teeth. His white eyes give out a spooky glow. He reaches out to the princess with his grimy hands. 
*
BABLAM!* Suddenly the thick oak door caves in and Uchiha Kaion strides through the rubble, wearing glittering silver armor with the Uchiha fan symbol emblazoned across his breastplate. "I'm here to save you Princess!" Kaion declares and when he smiles his teeth sparkle like stars. The Princess almost faints from his awesomeness. Kaion points at the trollish Hyuuga, "Unhand her you fiendish Hyuuga!"   The Hyuuga snarls at Dante, *"NEVER! Feel the power of my Byakugum!!"* and his white eyes flare with power. 

Kaion laughs and he appears before the Hyuuga in a burst of incredible speed, "Foolish Hyuuga, let me heal your wounds!" and he touches the Hyuuga's forehead. Lightning shoots out of the palm of Kaion's hand and envelops the Hyuuga. Suddenly the Hyuuga's white eyes turn red into fully formed Sharingan eyes. The Hyuuga drops to his knees and starts crying, *"What....what have you done!"* he exclaims. Kaion pats his shoulder, "I've made you awesome!" The Hyuuga laughs in joy and hugs Kaion, *"Oh thank you for setting me free!!"* and he runs out the door, skipping and singing. Meanwhile Kaion strides towards the Princess and she embraces him. "My savior! You're like the most awesomest person ever!!" she exclaims.  

Kaion nods and laughs, "Yes I know.....I know." 
_
As Kaion follows Dante he conjures up all these images in his mind of what the Princess will look and sound like. "So whats this Princess like?" Kaion asks Dante, "Will we get a reward or something?"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 22, 2009)

She listened as they chatted like hens  at the gate. When it was time for them to go Dante's team went first. It was soon followed by Kiya's. Being a part of Kiya's team she followed silently behind. Her eyes were searching around the area. Her normal eyes. Danger could be here now if it had the chance. Most likely somebody was already on their way to stop their advance toward that girl. That is, if they have heard about it. 

Protecting royalty, or any of that sort was usually a ninja's job after all. She could hear the others. The loud Koyaiba and his guitar, Dante, and a few others.  It didn't bother her though. It may be better if they had dealt with there here and now. Although, it would slow things down. Her hair blows through the wind as she runs along side her team mates. Her mind was concentrating upon the mission. Escort this girl. (sry, been busy lately)


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 22, 2009)

Taiyo looked back at Miyako and said, "Never mind." then laughed. He ran out, jumped up into the trees, and began to follow his sensei. He thought about the mission, and then realized something. He picked up his pace to catch up with his sensei, and matched his pace with his sensei. "Um...sensei?" he said, catching his sensei's attention.

"Since there is the possibility of people dying...even though you should always expect death in a mission...even if it's catching a cat..." he said, his shyness and fear of his sensei coming out. "Wouldn't this be a B rank mission...maybe?" he asked, looking at his sensei with curiosity in his eyes, and fear of death, but also understanding of the ninja way.

((That was just a repost of my earlier post))


----------



## Vergil (Apr 22, 2009)

*"The princess isn't an actual princess but she likes to be refferred to as princess. She's a bit of a brat from what I hear. Not that it matters. She could be a one legged three eyed monster from the pits of Hades and we'd still have to give up our lives to save her."* They suddenly exited the forest into a clearing. 

There was a massive mansion infront of them with the most overly lavish garden they had ever seen. Dante had been here before on the request of the Ami's father.

*"Try not to step on the flowers. I did that once and it took me a good few missions worth of cash to pay for the damage. Oh and please try and keep your temper, Ami is a ...well you'll see soon enough."*

Dante walked up to the main house, hearing a tea cup being thrown and Ami complaining about something or other. He rubbed his face and prepared himself for the worst. 

He was fully aware of the jounin in the tree staring at them. He pretended not to notice but could feel a brutal killing intent. Better they thought him useless and underestimate them.

Dante rang the bell and the butler answered, bowing in a manner that looked as if it had been practised so many times. "I shall alert Miss Ami of your arrival."

Kiya's team landed just after Dante's and were also at the door. Dante signalled discreetly to Kiya at the mercenaries watching them. They awaited the arrival of the little madam.

*Team 2*

"Since there is the possibility of people dying...even though you should always expect death in a mission...even if it's catching a cat..." he said, his shyness and fear of his sensei coming out. "Wouldn't this be a B rank mission...maybe?"

"It's a mission that is not beyond your capabilities. That is all you need to know." Vergil responded astutely. The mission was a difficult one and was under no illusion that he may be returning with three dead genin. However he wasn't leaving until he had the information required.

They were approaching the bandit HQ when Vergil suddenly stopped on a branch and signalled for them to stop. 

"As I said before, we are to infiltrate the base as quietly as possible. They have two sentry towers at the only entrance, so we're going to have to get through that. I'll deal with the guards and cast a sleeping genjutsu on them and you will slip in quietly. We shall wait until nightfall to initiate our plan so try and be silent. Now you remember what you learnt about stealth in the Academy? Control your breathing, your steps and keep vigilant. If you get into trouble, signal using the bird noise. I trust you can all do that at least?

Head to the main office at the back of the camp, once inside the building try to remain undetected. Our intel says there are a lot of places to hide in there so it shouldn't be a problem. Now, if you have to take out a guard, do so silently. Dispose of the body where no-one will find it and move on. Find the evidence and get out. There are over 250 bandits in that camp. Theoretically we could take them all out but there is more chance of death in that scenario. Use Henge no jutsu if you must but seeing as we know nothing about their habits and potential passphrases I think it would be better to avoid it."

Vergil watched the sun setting. It had taken them a good few more hours to get to their destination than it had the other teams. 

"Now we rest a little before taking this on."


----------



## Cjones (Apr 22, 2009)

(OOC: Damn didn't even know I wrote team 3 thanks vergil )


Minori mentally smacked herself _"Team 3?"_ What was I thinking I must be loseing my mind" she thought to herself. Minori looked back behind her to see her two teammates right behind them. They were pretty quiet kinda weird she thought, but let it go.

During a small silence their sensei began to speak *"We're gonna keep an eye on the mercs, make sure they don't try and poison or assasinate our little hieress. Of course, we must do this discreetly and we must make every effort to make sure they don't suspect that we suspect them. Should shit hit the fan then Minori and Hinote, you have to take the Chuunin; Tsuuki you're on Bandit duty; whilst I'll keep the other Jounin occupied. This is a tough mission so keep calm and concentrate throughout."

"I see Dante up ahead, we're almost there." *

"Yes sensei" Minori replied. The escorting mission was close to beginning. This wasn't any escorting mission like a peddler or something no they were escorting a very important little girl who had money and they would be protecting her."I just hope this little girl doesn't be a hand full."


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 22, 2009)

"It's a mission that is not beyond your capabilities. That is all you need to know." Taiyo gulped when he heard this, still afraid of the possibility of death. He smiled slowly to his sensei.

"Y..yes sensei." he said. When his sensei stopped, he stopped also. "So, stealth, attempt to keep out of trouble, back entrance, and some other stuff, got it." he said, his mood boosting a lot. He waited, looking at the sky, anticipating the arrival of the cover of night and the glow of the moon. He pulled out a kunai, getting ready for their investigation. He bit his lip, hoping to return a changed ninja.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 22, 2009)

Using a sign that they had worked out many years ago, Kiya showed Dante should understood.  Pulling back slightly from the group she kept an eye on them as they waited.
*****

The butler approached the door and knocked quietly before entering.  “Miss Ami, the ninja are here.  They will be ready to leave when you are…” he said bowing to her.  “Shall I tell them you will be ready momentarily?”

“I will tell them myself!  Besides I should be ready to go now if it wasn’t for the incompetent help around here!”  Ami snapped at him as she stood and snatched her parasol off the small table before her.  Quickly she headed for the door. 

Ami looked the group over when she opened the door with a disgusted look before she opened her mouth.  “Ugh…” she said rolling her eyes as a sneer appeared on her delicate face.  “They are worse than I thought!”

“Miss Ami, they are suppose well trained ninja of Konoha…” the butler said coming up behind her.

“Look like a bunch of untrained monkey’s to me.” she said putting her hands on her hips.  “One of you go get my horse so we can get this over with.  I have things to do you know.  Unlike the likes of you I’m sure!”

Kiya rolled her eyes slightly as she clenched her teeth but remained silent.  _“Not the first, nor the last, I’m sure…” _she thought to herself as she waited.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 22, 2009)

_“Ugh…” “They are worse than I thought!”

“Miss Ami, they are suppose well trained ninja of Konoha…” the butler said coming up behind her.

“Look like a bunch of untrained monkey’s to me.”_

_"UN-TRAINED-MONKEYS!!"_ Minori thought to herself gritting her teeth. She keep repeating in her head _"Don't change it's not worth it"_ and _"I can't kill her."_ Though it was easier said than done. _“One of you go get my horse so we can get this over with. I have things to do you know. Unlike the likes of you I’m sure!”_

Minori slowly turned, but her faical expression didn't change. She looked up at Kiya "Sensei.....I'll get the horse." You could feel the evil intentions and the anger radiating off of Minori. For a second any experience ninja may thought that you could feel the presence of her chakra as if it increased. Minori waited ofr her sensei's reply _"Fate is conspiring against me. I hoped we wouldn't get a brat and what do we get?'_ Minori glanced back the the girl real quick _"......A BRAT!"_ She screamed mentally.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 22, 2009)

The mercenaries suddenly jumped out of various spots to appear before them

"This is the best Konoha have to offer?" The chuunin named Balrog said. He was a huge, dark skinned man with muscles the size of most people's heads. It was hard to believe he was only a few years older than the genin infront of him.

"Kiya and Dante from Team 1? I've heard stories about you. Vergil decided to take a sick day? Uchiha are useless anyway, not that any of your clans could match up to us." The jounin named Sagat said. He had a huge scar on his chest, but was a towering figure. He was clearly skilled and experienced but couldn't hide his contempt for the Fire country's hidden village.

"Even your Hokage is shit. A woman no less. They have no place on the battlefield." the Chuunin named Vega said, his face hidden with a mask and a claw attached to his right arm.

Finally the last Jounin, Bison finished the scathing chorus. "You are here as a formality. We don't need your useless kids dragging us down. Just follow us around like the good little dogs you are!" He wore a strange cap and gloves but was a mammoth of a man

Dante responded with nothing but a stare and a cocky half smile, he turned and said to his team *"Come on, lets get this mission underway huh?" *

Balrog fumed at being ignored and put a hand on Dante's shoulder turning him around. Dante pretended to trip over his feet and landed on his ass.

"Ahahahaha! totally useless! This is what passes as a Jounin? And a Hyuuga too? Standards are pretty crap there huh?" Sagat sneered. Bison and Vega looked on quietly.

Dante said nothing, accepting Kiya's hand up and dusting himself off. *"Ami-san we're ready when you are."*

Pranks were always his best weapon and making them believe that Konoha ninja were garbage to make the mission go smoother was one he had employed a few times in the past. He didn't attempt to calm down the rest of the squad. Their rants woul ultimately help their cause


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 22, 2009)

Kaion frowns as he sees the Princess, she's nothing like he imagined she would be. He was expecting like a chick dressed in a royal flowing gown, with some ruby slippers, and maybe a tiara or something. Kaion's brushes with royalty go no farther then the fairy tales his mother used to read him as a child so he's pretty disappointed to say the least and even a bit shell shocked at Ami's attitude.   

“Look like a bunch of untrained monkey’s to me.” she said putting her hands on her hips. “One of you go get my horse so we can get this over with. I have things to do you know. Unlike the likes of you I’m sure!”

Kaion laughs in a fit as the Princess calls everyone around him a bunch of untrained monkey's. In his mind she couldn't possible mean a prodigy like himself. He points at the other Genin and laughs even louder, "HAHA....she called you guys a bunch of Monkey's. Wow that's a good one lady!"  he tells Ami. "But don't worry I'm an Uchiha of noble blood," he's really not to sure about the noble part but hey why not, "I'm like the unofficial MVP of this mission. Dante Sensei told me so himself so you don't need to worry with me around!"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 22, 2009)

Vergil looked at Taiyo in confusion, not understanding he was merely a child but instead seeing him as a shinobi.

"Let's train." he said bluntly to the team.

He pointed to a tree.

"Climb it, using only your feet." He demonstrated it by walking up it and turning. "We shall only do a little since you will need chakra for later but no harm in trying a few times."

He leaped off and pointed to the sole of his shoes. "Focus your chakra to your feet and use it to stick to the tree. You won't get it today but if you do well here I shall teach you it fully."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 22, 2009)

Placing a calming hand on Minori’s shoulder Kiya nods.  “The stable is over there.  Have the stable boy saddle her horse…” she says before the others approached.  

After helping Dante up she looked toward the men, tears swimming in her eyes.  “I don’t know why you have to be like that…let‘s just try and work together…” she murmured before following Minori toward the stable figuring the sooner they get going the better.

Ami looked between the two groups.  “Figures!” she said in a huff.  “It seems your reputation proceeds you!” Ami gave a disgusted look as she moved through the group in front of her, making sure to avoid touching any of them.  She spins the parasol over her shoulder, her hair swinging across her narrow waist as she stomped her delicate foot.  “I would go as soon as someone gets my horse!” she snapped giving the umbrella another angry twirl before mumbling “Incompetent!”


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 22, 2009)

Taiyo listened as soon as he heard the word _train_. He snapped his head to his sensei, and listened without paying attention to anything else. When his sensei finished, he stood up, and made a hand sign to help him focus his chakra. _"Focus a little of your chakra to your feet, Taiyo."_he thought. He stepped toward the tree his sensei pointed to, and began to walk up the tree. He made it up one step, and then fell.

"Shit." he said. He looked down to his feet, and stood up again. He made the hand sign, focused the chakra to his feet, and began to walk up the tree again. He made it up two steps, and then fell again.

"Grrr." he growled, and stood up again. He followed the same process again, and walked up the tree one more time. This time, he made it five steps before falling. He immediatly began to get excited.

"I'm making progress sensei!" he exclaimed, looking at his sensei. His smile disappeared, and he immediatly looked at the ground, his shyness returning.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 22, 2009)

_*“The stable is over there. Have the stable boy saddle her horse…”*_


When Kiya laid her hand down on her shoulder she calmed a bit. _"This is going to be rough."_ She watched the short exchange between Dante and the 4 mercenaries. Then watched as Kiya sensei helped him up. A few mintues later they walked toward the stable as she saw the many different horses. Inside a baby faced man was feeding one of the horses. "Excuse me" Minori said politely. The young man turned around and noticed the head band wrapped around Minori's midsection.

"Ahh" he said not to surprised. "You must be the leaf-ninja that are to accompany Ami-sama." He said as he finished doing whatever he was doing to the horse. "I have her horse right over here just meet me outside and I'll have her all saddle for you" he said smiling and bowing his had at Kiya and then Minori.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 22, 2009)

Hinote gave Kiya a look after seeing the princess that obviously said, 'this is what we have to protect?'. He scoffed under his breath, looking back forward, plastering on a fake smile to not insult the 'princess'. Not what he expected at all. A princess is supposed to be beautiful with extravagant jewelry and she is supposed to be classy. This person seemed the opposite in Hinote's eyes.

_So... I have to take the Chuunin if stuff hits the fan... Hell, with Minori and I on that, nothing will even get to hit the fan._ Hinote thought, slipping his hands into his pockets, blowing a strand of hair out of his face. He was feeling quite impatient, tapping his foot slightly. _I swear, I won't have this princess bossing me around without hearing from me..._ Hinote thought, knowing that Ami was going to be annoying with her attitude.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 23, 2009)

Kaion laughs in a fit as the Princess calls everyone around him a bunch of untrained monkey's. In his mind she couldn't possible mean a prodigy like himself. He points at the other Genin and laughs even louder, "HAHA....she called you guys a bunch of Monkey's. Wow that's a good one lady!"  he tells Ami. "But don't worry I'm an Uchiha of noble blood," he's really not to sure about the noble part but hey why not, "I'm like the unofficial MVP of this mission. Dante Sensei told me so himself so you don't need to worry with me around!"

Balrog continues to guffaw at the Konoha ninja as he holds up a newspaper.

"So which one of you managed to do this then?"



He looks at Kaion.

"Must have been you!" All four laugh at the boy as they see his face go slightly red.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Apr 23, 2009)

"Tree walking...." Soraio said wistfully, having come to a stop on an especially high branch when Vergil called for a halt. Soraio was reluctant to try this, since he preferred leaping and jumping, in order to feel the rush of air brushing his skin as he moved. That, and the fact that chakra control was the weakest of Soraio's three physical performance areas; he was much better at being speedy and accurate. 

Sighing, Soraio leaned backwards, falling off the branch. Tucking his knees into his chest, Soraio cut a single backflip before landing silently in a crouch before the tall tree he had just fallen from. "Vergil-sense just said to stick to it using chakra....but..." Soraio stopped talking to himself, watching Taiyo's own efforts, and concluded it was more difficult than Vergil was willing to tell. Still, it seemed like Taiyo was much better at chakra control than Soraio was.

This proved to be painfully true. On his first try, Soraio put in too much chakra, cracking the tree trunk with a single step. Quickly dropping back down, Soraio cut the amount of chakra in half. On this try, he took a running start, and got up seven steps before falling; however, Soraio knew Taiyo's performance was better; the first five steps had only been achievable through the momentum of Soraio's starting dash. 

"Looks like you're better than me at this one, *Taiyo-kun,*" Soraio said aloofly, backing up. Blinking once at Vergil, Soraio decided to try something a little.....different. Soraio wasn't good at controlling his chakra once focused in a body part, but he was fairly quick at getting the chakra there to begin with. With another running start, Soraio showed off a little acrobatic skill, cartwheeling and flipping. Releasing bursts of chakra to his hands and feet as he hit the tree, Soraio made sure that either both hands or both feet were on the tree, but never both hands AND both feet, quickly channeling chakra to attached limbs.

This proved marginally effective; Soraio managed to get up four steps using his chakra control, after deducting the momentum boost. Still, Taiyo's was still superior. Pushing off with his hands and twisting in the air, Soraio landed with his back to the tree, and leaned against the trunk comfortably. "Well.....much more difficult than I had supposed," he admitted to [*Vergil*.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 23, 2009)

She had gotten there just like all the others. Koyaiba was being an idiot. Dantes was being strange, well himself anyways. Kiya was calm and composed. Although, a few genin were sticking up for themselves. It mattered not to her though. She stayed in the back of the group but eventually made it into the front where she could see her. A cute teenage(?) girl. Where were they taking her? To her parents place or maybe a arranged marriage?

The wind blew gently and tugged at he groups loose clothing and hair. As soon as it came it was gone. The princess was kind of annoying. She sure as hell was bossy. A spoiled little brat. Just like Dante had said. She was probably this way because of the way she was raised though. Being lavished with gifts, and getting everything you want could make even the purest of heart black and greedy. She smiles to the princess and then looks around the area. It was interesting. Tsuki was shaking with excitement. The thought of getting to battle rogue ninja's who're after this girls life? She did like to battle after all, but she wasn't crazy about it.
Now to wait on the darling little princess.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 23, 2009)

Kaion looks on horrified at the newspaper and his face becomes as red as a tomato. Inside his brain you can hear a balloon with the word ego painted across it, pop and quickly fizzle out. "That...wasn't me..." Kaion mutters quietly. He snatches the newspaper out of the man's hands and reads the article. 

_Hokage in shitstorm...
"Yeah so this fuc...n' Uchiha kid comes out of nowhere right and he lights up an entire block of Elephant dung with a fuc...ing fireball. It was the craziest thing I've ever seen. It was like raining sh...t the whole day. Took us ages to remove it all...." said an employee from the Konoha Sanitation Department who refused to give us his name on the grounds that the Hokage might kill him.

The entire district around the Konoha Zoo has still not recovered from the incident and hundreds of complaints have been sent to the Hokage's office. This reporter personally requested an interview with the Hokage herself but was rudely thrown out a window after making the request. In a tersely written statement from the Hokage's spokesman they claimed that using fireballs to clean animal waste is not official protocol nor do they condone of such actions. They also stated that the Ninja in question had been reprimanded and praised the actions of the other Ninja's who had restored order to the zoo.

"Those guys said they'd be sending over an experienced ninja to help but instead they sent us this teenage wackadoo who kept blabbing on and on about how great Ninja's were and how everyone else is just beneath them. Is that what ninja's really think of us? I mean what the fu..!?" said the unnamed sanitation worker..... _

Kaion stops reading and crumples up the newspaper in his hands and a nerve twitches on his forehead. "First of all it was just an alley not an entire block..." he mumbles under his breath, "That just proves that everything in the newspaper are lies! I mean who would be dumb enough to blow up crap with a fireball!?"  Kaion hopes that everyone is buying his indifferent act. 

"You would," Koyaiba answers and he grabs the newspaper out of Kaion's hands and laughs, "Oh yeah, this is going in my scrapbook."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 23, 2009)

"Let me see that!" Dante grabs the paper and reads it. "Kaion. I....I canlt believe they did this. When we get back I'l sort it out. Dont worry, I know that this could be potentially hurtful to you....not only you....but all of Konoha."

He breathed in and exhaled out in utter rage. 

The four mercs snorted at Dantes apparent care for his students.

"Ami san, we should head out now." Bison said, the uncle was still in the house looking very nervous. Dante wondered how Vergil was doing with his end of the mission.

"OK guys lets get into formation and get this show on the road!" Dante said still fuming


----------



## EPIC (Apr 23, 2009)

Raito, who was lost in his own thought for the past 10 minutes (considering we're doing this in actual time), finally snapped out of his trance after hearing the princess call him a monkey,"_Well, most of us are..._" he thought in his head,"_But definitely not me_" Really, his main concern was his own role in the mission. After the mercs showed up, who couldn't help but feel kind of out of place. Strangely, he felt kind of weak, but he knew he had to buck up or else, so he did. He read the note over Koyaiba's shoulder and chuckled a little. After that he started walking ahead of the others and activated his Byakkugan,"Nothing too far up ahead," he said as he waited for the others.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 23, 2009)

As they stand waiting for the horse Kiya curls her arm around Minori’s shoulder and press her lips to her hair just over her ear.  It looks as if she is comforting the girl once more but really she is whispering.  “Keep on your guard and watch them very carefully.  They are extremely dangerous.” she mumbles then lets her arm slide off as the boy approaches with the white mare.

“Here you go.  All ready to ride.” he says smiling as he holds out the reigns.

“Thank you…” Kiya says as she takes them and walks the very tame horse back to the group.

“I can’t go anywhere with out my damn horse!” Ami says stomping her foot once more.

“She is right here Ami-san.”  Kiya says walking the mare in front of Ami.

“About time!”  she says looking at the horse.  “Now someone help me up!” she demands as she whirls back to the group.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 23, 2009)

Raito walks back and observes the princess. Really, this wasn't going to be a very fun mission. He helped her up the horse and stepped back after she got on,"There," he said,"But don't expect me to be your servant boy. My main worry is your safety and protecting you from whatever is trying to kill you, so don't go calling me nor any of us for every need and want. Remember, your life is in our hands," he said. He, then, began to walk over to Kiya,"Kiya- sensei, its good to be working with you and your team. Really, despite the consistent discomfort, I think this might go well."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 23, 2009)

As Raito approaches her, Kiya looks past him worry lining her face.  “Not…good…” she mumbles barely hearing his words.

Meanwhile Ami sits on her horse, shock etched all over her.  Then her face begins to turn red.  The four other ‘guards’ start to chuckle as they lightly nudge each other with their elbows.  “Watch this…” Bison says nodding toward Ami.

“Of all the…”  Ami begins and turns her horse, Princess, toward Raito.  “How dare you!  How dare you speak to me as such.  You are nothing more than hired help!  Don’t not speak to me again!  You are nothing more then the muck and mire that get’s stuck on my horses ass!  Do you understand me?  I will make sure you are severely reprimanded for your insolence!  Bastard!” Ami screams at him then kicks her horse in the ribs.  “Heeya!” she yells as the horse leaps forward and takes off.  

“Good job!”  Vega calls as the four quickly move after Ami.

“Damn it!  Don’t ever speak to a client that way!”  Kiya says smacking Raito in the back of the head before she too follows the girl.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 23, 2009)

“Well, this is my time.” Issanni hums, as she takes off.  She runs next to the horse, “Hey, why are you being so mean?  I mean really.  You shouldn’t treat us so badly, we’re still learning about being ninja, like you are to being nice.  Or are you always this way?” She says, tilting her head and shrugging, “Oh well.” she says, continuing to keep up.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 23, 2009)

After Kiya smacked Raito in the head, Raito started rubbing it in order to comfort,"Ow..." he said. He sat down and began to cotemplate situation. "First off," he thought," was the unnecessity of that slap I just had. Second, the act that the princess pulled off. Now, of course, she's spoiled, but I didn't say anything too offending, at least not enough to make a spoiled girl like her so angry, it must've been the signal that Bison sent. Now, I am very analytical and, thusly, can see close details, including the words that people say from a distance,'Watch this...' that's what Bison said. Then, Bison nodded, now why would he signal Ami to be spoiled, it should've came naturally. This might be an act to annoy the leaf ninjas to the point where they would leave the mission, or it could be something, but I'll leave the speculation for later. Right now, he's just going to solve it piece by piece." After that, Raito stood up and walked over to Dante,"What the heck was all that about?" he asked, still rubbing his head.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 23, 2009)

While Kiya and Minori waited on the horse Kiya leaned over and began whispering in her ear “*Keep on your guard and watch them very carefully. They are extremely dangerous.” * Minori looked into her sensei's eyes and just nodded indicating she understood.

A few seconds later the stable boy came back with the hosre. After a few nods and thank you's they came back with the hosre. Their cilent Ami greeted them with a homely _“About time!”_ Minori narrowed her eyes at her _"Snot-nosed brat"_ she thought to herself. _“Now someone help me up!”_

She watched as Ratio helped her up and then began to mouth off to her _"Oh great....idiot!"_ She wondered how stupid you had to be to mouth off to the cilent definitely one as spoiled as her. She watched the whole spectale as she quickly pulled the reigns on her horse and took off. Minori quickly speed in front, but not way in front. The wind blowing in her face calming her down some "This breeze feels good" she says to no one in particular. She glanced back real quick while running to see Issanni not to far behind her on her right. To the left she saw one of the chunin _"I think his name is Vega....I'll need to watch him, but I can't let him suspect nothing."_


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 23, 2009)

Taiyo looked up at Soraio. "Wow, thank you Soraiyo...you're doing very well also, I'm sure you'll pass me up soon..." Taiyo said to Soraiyo. His shyness was disappearing a little, since he was getting used to his team mates. He looked back at the tree, and stood back up, getting ready to do it a few more times. He focused a small amount of chakra to his feet, and began to walk up the tree. He made it up five times again before falling this time, and sighed.

"_I must make this next one my best one so far...I will give it all I've got._" He thought. He stood back up, and focused his chakra to his feet the longest so far this time, with his eyes closed, focusing on what he was about to do. He opened his eyes back up, and began to walk up the tree. He counted every step, his eyes focused on the tree. He passed five, and made it up ten steps this time. He fell, but was high enough up to be able to land on his feet.

"Fuck yea!" he yelled, but not loud enough for the bandits to hear him. Taiyo's happiness was unbearable, and he hoped to be able to use this technique some time during the mission. He stood up, looking at the tree with the smile still on his face, and as he began to climb the tree for the last time, it disappeared. He began to close his eyes, his focus the greatest so far, and he kept his eyes closed until his foot made contact with the tree.

This time, he was going to sprint, and he was going to give it a lot. He burst into a sprint, quickly making it up fifteen steps. He made it to twenty, and tripped on a branch.

"Fuck!" He yelled, as he began tumbling down the tree. He fell through many branches on his way down, and immediatly began to focus chakra to his feet as he fell. He stuck his foot to the tree, and he began to slow, but when he was only about two yards from the ground, another branch caught his foot, and he fell again.

"Shit..." he mumbled as he began to stand up. He examined his body, surprisingly not to scratched up, with only a couple of scratches. "I'm still okay for the mission. I won't let a couple scratches stop me during this mission." he said. But after he said this, he saw one big gash as he examined the back of his leg. He immediatly began walking over to an area blocked from sight because of trees.

"Umm..I've gotts pee." he told his team mates, immediatly beginning to bandage up his leg. "_I'm not letting this change anything...even my position...in this mission._" he thought, covering the wound back up with his robe. He walked back out sitting down on the ground, and cringing from the wound as he bent his legs further. "I'm done training...for now..." he said, trying not to sound suspicous.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 23, 2009)

Kaion is still fuming over this dastardly article shaming him and his family. To treat the Ninja's of Konoha in such a way, especially an Uchiha....it's just.....well its just wrong he thinks. He looks at Koyaiba, "That's slanderz you know!! My dad works in the Police force and he'll arrest this crazy writer for sure!" 

Koyaiba rolls his eyes at Kaion's ignorance, "You mean *slander*," Koyaiba says it very slowly so Kaion will understand. "And its only slander when its by word of mouth. When they slander you in the newspaper its called libel," he corrects Kaion.   

Kaion looks at Koyaiba blankly, "Say what?.....YEAH WELL WHATEVER SAME DIFFERENCE!!" he exclaims in frustration. Koyaiba shakes his head and walks a bit ahead of Kaion, but then he turns around and looks back at the Uchiha, "If your dad is a cop then I wonder what he'll think when he reads that," and he chuckles.

Kaion freezes and suddenly becomes ghostly white, "....You're right...." he mumbles.   
_
Over at the Konoha Military Police HQ..._
Uchiha Saito, father of Uchiha Kaion, sits at a desk in a spartan looking office going over some paperwork. On his desk is a framed photo of his family, it's pretty much the only personal effect in the entire office that offers a glimpse into this severe man's life.

*Knock, knock, knock. *

Saito looks at the door, "Come in," he says. A ninja walks in and waves the newspaper in his right hand. His face looks uncertain, "Hey Saito have you seen today's newspaper yet?" he asks him. Saito sighs, "No....why?" he responds. 
_
Five minutes later...._
*"I'M GOING TO KILL HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*

As Kaion trails his team he starts considering options of what park would be best to sleep in since he will never be going back home after this, he thinks to himself.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 23, 2009)

Dante watched the situation unfold as Ami went off on her rant. He was less concerned about that and more concerned about keeping the mercenaries away from Ami. She didn't seem to notice their obvious lack of morals, perhaps because she didn't have any herself. Her Uncle stayed back in the mansion as if that wasn't suspicious enough though Ami saw nothing wrong with it.

Dante and Kiya stayed close to the jounins, whilst the genins were told to stick close to the chuunins, Vega and Balrog. Dante kept an eye around the surroundings with his Byakugan. Nothing so far but he knew from the map of the terrain that there was a mountain range ahead that was perfect for ambush.

Raito asked him what the smack was all about.

*"Raito, I said earlier that no matter who it is, we have a job to do. They paid for our services and if they want us to pick up dog crap, that's fine, she'll get charged for it. You don't have to like it but you DO NOT mouth off like that. Understand. Now stay in formation. We have to concentrate and you have to guard her with all you have. Lee is doing a good job of that so far."* He said noting Lee's non aggressive conversation.

Dante looked around and saw Kaion and Koyaiba running beside each other, more focussed on running faster than each other than keeping their eyes on the target. *"Looks like only team 3 will be entered to the Chuunin exams this year."* He said goading them, hoping to get a rise out of them

"Leave 'em be. They're useless trashes anyway" Bison said. Dante ignored him


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm dead, Kaion thinks glumly. As he walks slowly behind the rest. There's no way Dad will let this one go. He imagines what his life will be when he gets pulled out of his team by his father and made to work in a factory somewhere in the fire country as punishment. No...no way I'll run away before I let that happen Kaion thinks, I'll find  a way prove to him that I'm a genius! 

Dante turns around and looks at Kaion and that nobody Koyaiba. *"Looks like only team 3 will be entered to the Chuunin exams this year."* 

Kaion's eyes widen as he hears this and a lightbulb goes off in his head. THAT'S IT!!! THE CHUUNIN EXAMS!!! he screams inwardly. If I can make it to Chuunin within a year of making it to Genin, it'll prove I'm a genius! Why it took even his hot shot sister, Kimiko, three years to make it to Chuunin after all. Kaion starts to smile as he considers this silver lining to his already miserable week.

"Leave 'em be. They're useless trashes anyway," Bison adds suddenly. 

Kaion glares at the Jounin and shakes his head in anger. He doesn't care how big this fool is, no one speaks that way about Konoha Ninja let alone the great Uchiha. Sure the rest of the Konoha ninja are just average compared to him and the rest of his clan but still all for one and whatever the rest of the line is which he's forgotten suddenly. 

 "HAHA! Don't take us so lightly you meathead!" Kaion exclaims, "We're from Konoha, the village that has the most awesome ninja in the history of like......" Kaion tries to find the right word, "FOREVER!" Yeah that sounds cool he thinks. 

"I don't know what hole you crawled out of but why don't you crawl back into it when the action heats up because we're gonna handle it!"  and Kaion pounds his chest with his right fist. _OW!_ That hurts he thinks but he masks his pain and laughs while still making a mental note not to do that again without some kind of body armor on.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 24, 2009)

Team 2

Vergil looked to the sky, realising it was now dark enough. They were doing relatively well with the tree walking but it was now time.

"Our mission starts soon. From here on in, you keep conversation to a minimum. The base is large so don't rush through it. Take your time and do it right. Taiyo, you lead. Your eyes can see better than anyone's here. Miyako, you take point once you're in the house, your henge will prove useful. If things get hairy I shall cast a wide area genjutsu, Soraio you are the only one that knows Kai, so be sure to dispel it for the other two. Now go."

They found the safe route and Vergil closed his eyes and made a seal. He cast a Genjutsu on the sentries who soon fell asleep in their lookout towers. He watched as the three went into the base.

"I hope you are right trusting these kids Hokage-san" Vergil thought to himself

Team 1

Ami's horse guards had now caught up and were riding beside her, whilst Vega and Sagat were running beside them. Dante didn't take his attention off Bison who was leading the group. Kaion and Koyaiba were still a little distracted with each other, though he figured when crunch time came they would pull through; Lee was running directly infront of the horse; Raito had his byakugan activated and was hopefully watching for immediate threats around Ami.

Team 3 were behind the horse, with Kiya at the front keeping watch of Sagat, whilst the three genin were keeping watch of Balrog who was brining up the rear. It wasn't ideal but at least the enemy were relaxed, clearly underestimating them.

Dante could see the mountains up ahead as they entered a potential ambush spot. There were so many places to hide but Dante would be able to see them coming, though it was still just outside his range


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Apr 24, 2009)

Soraio nodded a quiet affirmative at his sensei, and silently scampered up the large tree he had been practicing his walking on, flashing a brief "let's do this" smile to his teammates. Soraio was an exceedingly skilled climber, as his parents and his academy teachers could attest; he had no trouble reaching the tree's peak in record time.

Following Vergil's orders, Soraio let Taiyo take the lead, using his vantage point in the tree to watch for any bandits Vergil's Genjutsu may have missed. After Miyako moved in as well, Soraio jumped from the far-most branch of the tree, landing delicately on the corner of the house's roof, perched precariously in a handstand on the house's sill. Closing his eyes as he blocked out the incredible strain on his well-muscled arms, Soraio remained perfectly still. To anyone who happened to glance at him, he'd seem nothing more than a protrusion from the house's rooftop; an antennae or something similar. 

_Now I'll wait for one of them to give the OK,_ Sorai thought, regulating his breathing as he fought down the shaking in his arms. He hadn't seen anyone moving in a wide radius around the home, but that didn't meant here weren't other bandits patrolling on the other side; it'd be just Soraio's luck to drop down right in front of one. For that reason, he'd wait for Taiyo and Miyako to give him an "all clear" signal.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 24, 2009)

Kaion has no clue if he's ready to face a Chuunin, and to be totally honest he feels as if his knees might drop out from under him at any moment. Really the only two things that prevent him from just running off like a scared rabbit, are his drive to show everyone what a genius he really is, and also the fact that he really does thinks that he is a genius certainly does help. Delusions of grandeur can be a positive thing sometimes. 

_Several days ago..._
Kaion sits cross legged on the grass, in the sprawling backyard of his families compound, with a bored look on his face. He looks up at his older sister Kimiko who just stands there with an annoyed expression. She clearly doesn't want to be there.  

"Well..." Kaion mutters in an obvious tone, "So what Jutsu are you going to teach me today." Kimiko sighs in response. How did I get roped into this she thinks to herself. "Well it's gotta be something simple that you can handle..." she suggests and is about to recommend a nice and easy C rank Jutsu, something idiot proof because she knows what a blockhead her brother is but then Kaion totally ignores her and interjects.

"Yeah I'd like to learn something powerful ya know, that'll prove what a great genius I am. Hmmm.....how about Fire Dragon Flame Missile...YEAH THAT WOULD BE AWESOME, TEACH ME THAT!!!" he exclaims with excitement and he starts jumping up and down, imagining how envious everyone will be when he shows it off in battle. 

Kimiko rolls her eyes and feels like throttling Kaion. Fire Dragon Flame Missile is an advanced B rank jutsu, far beyond Kaion's current level. Kimiko starts to wonder if Kaion is just insane or truly believes in the shit he spews on a daily basis, probably a bit of both she thinks. "Yeah sure I'll teach you that Jutsu, and afterwards I'll tell you the secret of how to unlock the Mangekyo Sharingan!" she exclaims sarcastically. 

Kaion however is oblivious to sarcasm and his eyes widen with joy, "REALLY?!" Suddenly he leaps towards his sister and hugs her. "Hey get off me!!" she yells at him. 

"I take back every mean thing I said about you sis. You're only half the ugly troll that I thought you were!" *WAPOW!* Suddenly Kaion finds himself on the floor with a bruise on the top of his head. "OWOWOWOW!!! WHY'D YOU DO THAT?!" he bellows at her. Kimiko stands over Kaion and radiates a vicious killing intent, "I'm just going to teach you a simple yet effective Jutsu and that's that!" she announces. 

Then she leans down towards Kaion and hoists him into the air by his shirt collar. "And I swear if you tell Dad that I've been dating an Aburame then I'll pluck both your eyes out....that's a promise!" she says menacingly and she drops him back to the grassy floor. Kaion crosses his arms while on the floor and pouts, "On second thought you really are an ugly troll!" he yells at her


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 24, 2009)

Taiyo began entering the base as his sensei told them to head out. He activated his Byakugan, getting an almost 360 degree view. He looked at Soario on top of the house, and nodded understanding what he wanted him to do. Taiyo made sure there was no one near him, and then moved along the wall to peek around the corner. It seemed like forever as he moved along the wall, the nervousness from his first mission getting to himself.

As Taiyo peeked around the corner, he immediatly saw what looked like a bandit. He grabbed a kunai out of his pouch, and began slowly and silently creeking along the deadly path to the deadly bandit. As he neared the bandit, he braced himself for whatever might happen as he stalked he bandit. The bandit continued patrolling, and Taiyo had to pick up his pace. He immediatly began running, making sure to keep his footsteps as silent as possible.

When he got close enough, the bandit had just noticed, but it was too late for him. Taiyo had stabbed the bandit in the jugular vein, rendering him unable to scream, and slowly killing him. he tip of his kunai stuck out of the left side of the bandit's neck, and Taiyo slowly let the bandit's body down, making sure it didn't thud. A drop of sweat came dropped from Taiyo's forhead as he sighed a sigh of releif. He slowly dragged the bandit's body over to a trash can, and stuffed it in there, thinking he was lucky it was a trash can with a lid.

Taiyo lookjed up at Soraio, and nodded to say it was all clear.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 24, 2009)

After receiving Dante's lecture, Raito dashed off to catch up with the others, activating his Byakkugan in the process. After catching up with everyone, he began dashing in front of Issanni,"Issanni, let me go in front," he said,"I'll be able to track anything before it reaches us." After that he concentrated on what was in front of him, and behind him.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 24, 2009)

Minori had slowed down her pace a little to be slighty behind everyone on her team. Hinote and Tsuki were in front of her and she was a few meters away from both of them. Minori keep on her toes looking around for anything suspicious, but played it off as if she were looking at flowers and trees on the side of her. Off in the distance Minori could see, but barely mountains in the distants. Minori ran up in the middle of Hinote and Tsuki whispering to them "Okay...stay on your gaurd anything can happen" Minori spoke low so only her teammates could hear her.

"Tsuki since we're in the back you should activate your Byakugan." Minori gave it off as a suggestion "Even though Dante-sensei has the best eyes of the 3 Hyuuga...haveing adding another two pairs of eyes to the four already working would be a better securtiy precaution" she thought to herself.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Apr 24, 2009)

Soraio gave a mute sigh, eager to relieve the stress of his screaming arms. As he often did, Soraio slowly shifted his center of gravity, so that his body teetered backwards. Landing like a cat on a window sill, Soraio checked it, and wasn't surprised to find it locked from the inside. _Why can't people make it easy for intruders to sneak in?_ Soraio thought to himself. Shrugging, he made his way to the earth again, meeting up with Taiyo.

Knowing that speech was dangerous, Soraio merely pointed up at the window and shook his head, communicating that getting in that way wasn't going to be possible. He then pointed at Taiyo, and cocked his head to one side in an inquistive gesture; Soraio was asking if Taiyo had any ideas of infiltration to try.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 24, 2009)

Kaion's not really sure where he's supposed to be standing at the moment. After Dante gave the mission rundown all he had heard from the Jounin was, _blah, blah...why of course you're a prodigy...blah, blah, blah_. So instead Kaion uses a trick that is far beyond his years of maturity and which many adults use more often then they'd prefer to admit. Kaion pretends to be busy and on the lookout and stays in the general vicinity of his team, so in other words he pretends that he knows what he's doing.

As all the Hyuuga's around him activate their fancy Byakugrams, Kaion honestly feels a little jealous of them (though he would never admit it even if he was tortured). The Genin sighs and wishes, not for the first or last time, that he could call upon his own power, the mighty Sharingan. 

"Show off's," he mutters under his breath.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 24, 2009)

_"Okay...stay on your guard anything can happen"_ Minori whispered.

"I know. I'm watching closely. If anyone does anything suspicious, I'm going to be ready." Hinote whispered back, not looking away from everything around them. For precautionary measures, he sneakily grabbed a kunai, holding it in his hand. _One suspicious step and I'll be prepared. I'll be on them quicker than they can react._ Hinote thought, taking a deep breath.


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 24, 2009)

Taiyo immediatly took in all of his surroundings, looking at all the possible entry points. After a while of thinking, he looked at Miyako as he walked up. Immediately, an idea popped up in his head. He led the two over to the trash can with the body in it, and opened the lid to show it. "Miyako will transform into this body using his henge no jutsu, and go enter the base through that door." he whispered, and pointed at the door he was talking about.

"Then, he'll walk in, tell us how many bandits there are in there if any, and then, depending on how many are in there, either we will kill them, or he will have to. We'll lock the door behind us, to ensure nobody will find the bodies. We'll block the door with something just to be sure." he said. They went over to the door, and Miyako transformed into the bandit. Taiyo gave him one last nod, and Miyako entered the room.

In the room, there were four bandits. They were all in a small circle on the ground, playing poker, and too occupied to be able to tell if there two genin coming into the room. Miyako poked his head back out the door and whispered, "There are four. They are to occupied to notice you two, so we might as well kill them. We can take 'em."

"You ready Soraio?" Taiyo asked.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 24, 2009)

As the ninja moved around her, Ami glared at them.  _“How dare they…”_ she growled to herself, burning as she remembered the comments.  She looked down at Issanni who had once again come next to her.  Looking as if it was on accident she slapped the two ends of the reigns across the genin’s face, leaving huge welts.  “Oh I’m sorry.  I didn’t mean to do that.” Ami said in a to sweet voice as she smirked.

Kiya caught the action and flinch slightly, knowing that had to of hurt but quickly turned back to continue keeping an eye on the other guards but had to smile on how well her team was working together.

“Oh Princess!  Slow down!” Ami said pressing her heel into the mares ribs causing her to lurch forward at Raito slamming it’s head into his back.  “I just don’t know what has gotten into her.  She seems so jumpy.” Ami again had the dripping sweet tone.  Pulling back on the reigns she again spurred the horse to slam into Raito then swung it to the side to run in to the pair on her left.

_“Little bitch…”_ Kiya thought to herself wondering if she was going to trample Dante’s team.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 24, 2009)

Issanni squeals in pain as she holds her face, but she doesn’t slow down, “Ow that hurt Ami…” She says calmly, her hands dropping.  She pets the horse as they run, more to calm it if anything was wrong, “I didn’t notice anything wrong with her.” she says, looking up at Ami so innocently it’s sickening.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 24, 2009)

As the Princess smacks Issanni in the the face with the reigns of her horse, Kaion does a double take. That's just wrong! he thinks. Then to top it all off she runs her horse into Raito's back. Kaion moves beside Issanni and points at Ami, "Hey are you gonna let that hag do that to you?! That wasn't an accident!!" he tells Issanni. Kaion doesn't really care that much about Raito, he actually found that part funny. 

Then he looks up at Ami, "WHAT KIND OF PRINCESS ARE YOU ANYWAY!? We're trying to protect your fat ass and this is how you treat us?! Princesses are supposed to be beautiful, kind, wear ruby slippers, fancy gowns, and you know, do Princessy kinds of things, but you're none of those things. You just act like a....a...ROYAL BITCH!!" he yells at her. Kaion wishes she wasn't a girl so he could knock her off that horse.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 24, 2009)

For a moment Ami sat on her horse in shock and awe until once more her face became red.  “Your…fired…” she said pointing at Kaion as she turned her horse to toward him.  “I will make sure that my uncle and everyone else in my family speak to your Hokage personally.” she spit these words at him with out scream.  “I will have them publish in the newspaper what a bunch of worthless ninja you all are!” Ami then screamed spinning the mare in a circle.  “Then I will have the news spread to neighboring countries that Konoha ninja don’t know how to do a job.  That they are a bunch of idiots.  I will make sure that you do nothing more than pick animal shit at some local zoo.  Do you understand that?”  Ami growled glaring at Kaion then turned her horse forward and spurred it in the ribs once more, practically running over Raito in the process.

“Damn it!”  Kiya yelled “Let’s move!” she said to her squad rushing after the girl.  “Damn Dante!  Can’t you control them!” she growled quietly as she sped by him.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 24, 2009)

“Well…you do not have to be so mean about it…” Issanni says, nodding, agreeing with herself.  “Please.  Slow down.” She says, looking up at Ami, “If not, I can keep up with where ever you may go.” she says, grinning with a thumbs-up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 24, 2009)

"Whoa..." Koyaiba muttered. "A little vicious, aren't we? Can we all just calm down for a moment? Deep breaths....and focus." He ran easily, loping after the horse. The Princess was a bitch...but she was probably just acting that way because she had never acted differently. It wasn't her fault, it was the fault of the people who raised her.

_Good job Koyaiba._

_What? Who the hell are you?_

_Your conscious_

_Where the hell have you been all my life?_

_Mexico._

_What?_

_Oh it was great. The sea, the surf, the sand..._

_Shut up. Just shut up._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 24, 2009)

Kaion can't believe what he's hearing, did she just fire me?! he thinks to himself. Aw crap now Dad's really gonna kill me....he thinks dejectedly but then he realizes that his father probably has list of at least a dozen other things he's done this week to kill him over anyway. 

Yeah who cares, I've got nothing to lose anyway he thinks. He looks at Issanni with disbelief and shakes his head. "Hey why are you being so submissitive?!" he means submissive, "WE'RE KONOHA NINJA. SHOW SOME PRIDE!!! That witch wouldn't know pride or honor if it kicked her in her fat lazy ass!" 

"Whoa..." Koyaiba muttered. "A little vicious, aren't we? Can we all just calm down for a moment? Deep breaths....and focus."

Kaion looks at Koyaiba and shakes his head, "Let's see you talk like that after you get slapped in the face like she did!" he says pointing at Issanni. "We're Ninja not pack mules!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 24, 2009)

"We're Ninja not pack mules!" 

"Exactly!" Koyaiba shouts back. "We're ninja! If the money's good enough we'd be pack snails, or whatever the hell she wanted! It doesn't matter how far this goes, our only job is to make sure she comes out of this thing alive, even if she does treat us like shit!"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 24, 2009)

Team 1. 

Dante looked back and then broke away from the formation.

*"Well, you heard her guys. We're fired. Let's move out."* Dante said slowing his running. The team seemed to question him with uneasy looks. *"You heard me! Fall back! Konoha aren't going to get paid for this so pull out! Now!"* Dante ordered.

Kiya looked around too. 

*"You know as well as I do that we don't do things for free. Fall back Kiya."* Dante said seriously. They were still running but they had come out of the group, leaving Ami with the mercenaries.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 24, 2009)

"Exactly!" Koyaiba shouts back. "We're ninja! If the money's good enough we'd be pack snails, or whatever the hell she wanted! It doesn't matter how far this goes, our only job is to make sure she comes out of this thing alive, even if she does treat us like shit!"

Kaion shakes his head obstinately and crosses his arms, "Well if that's what you think a ninja is then you couldn't be more wrong! If its all about the money then we'd be no different then these gorillas who have no country or clan!" he refers to Bison and his flunkies.

Suddenly Dante calls for the team to break formation. Kaion's eyes widen with surprise at this but he breaks ranks and more then obliges Dante's wish. "Wow Sensei I thought you were gonna lecture us about money and the mission like some old fuddy duddy. You're an awesome dude!" he tells the Jonin.

 "Well for a Hyuuga anyway..." he adds under his breath.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 24, 2009)

Team 3

At Dante’s words Kiya looked back and slowed her head moving from the girl on the horse and back to her old squad mate.  “Dante…we can’t just….”  Kiya sighed and slowed.  “Damn it!  Stop!”  she yelled to her squad as she slowed glancing forward once more.  Then back at Dante.  “The poor girl…” Kiya mumbled with a sigh her eyes sad.

Then she turns toward Kaion her eyes flashing in anger.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 24, 2009)

_"She's such a....bitch"_ Minori thought to herself to later hear Dante call out to her sensei _*"You know as well as I do that we don't do things for free. Fall back Kiya." *_ _"What!? Fall back?" _Minori couldnt' believe what she was hearing. 

*“Damn it! Stop!”* Minori stop right in her tracks skidding across the ground. She looked ahead as Ami and the mercenaires pulled off ahead. Minori turned back around to see everyone had stopped running. Minori didn't care much for the girl she was upset she wasn't getting paid. "Ahhh all that abuse for nothing" she said in disbelief. Minori monotone voice was much deeper as she was kind of upset. You couldn't hear the emotion in her voice, but you could see it in her eyes. "I understand why we had to stop though....then can we go home? Becasue I really don't care if she dies or not."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 24, 2009)

Hinote looked seriously at his sensei. "Kiya-sensei. I don't want to be responsible for her death, whether or not any of you think she deserves it. It is _not_ about money. Not to me at least. We are Konoha ninja and our job isn't done here. Not yet." He said, his voice more serious than normal. "If anyone wants to come with me, I'm going to catch up with Ami. She will die without us." Hinote pointed out, looking at his teammates and sensei. 

"Are you girls with me? I say let's bring honor to our village instead of worrying ourselves with such things as money." He asked, turning in the direction of Ami's departure. "Anyone else can tag along." Hinote told everyone else, heading off toward the annoying princess. He felt the flame of the Uchiha burning strongly in his heart.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Apr 24, 2009)

Soraio gave a nod and an eerily feminine smile at Taiyo. The windy young Genin was all set. Following the suggestions of his teammates, Soraio slipped into the door, taking the lead this time. His movements were lithe and tight, while also being fluidic and free-flowing....as if he was made of wind. Soraio kept himself pressed against the wall, hiding in the shadows.

Eventually, one step at a time, Soraio had gotten himself at an angle so that he could see the back of the heads of two of the bandits. Looking over at Taiyo, Soraio motioned for him to get the backs of the other two, as Soraio withdrew two wicked-looking shuriken, keeping them palmed to stop any light from reflecting off of the metal. Soraio hoped that he and Taiyo could take out all four simaltaneously....


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 24, 2009)

Kaion waves a dismissive hand towards Hinote. Oh so he's one of *those* kinds of Uchiha he thinks to himself. Well even Uchiha can be wrong to sometimes, it happens like once every bajillion times or so, even rarer then a blue moon.

"Yeah sorry she asked for it you know. You don't treat Konoha Ninja's like dogs and expect kindness in return. Karmasutra is a bitch!" he states, really meaning karma however. Kaion walks away and starts to relax now that the mission is over but the thought of returning home troubles him even more.


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 25, 2009)

Taiyo's left eye twitched after the feminine smile Soraio had given him, and then, as Soraio went in, followed him in, slidning onto the other wall, hiding in the shadows as well. He looked at Soraio, giving him a slight nod. Then, he looked at Miyako, making a locking motion with his hand, as if locking a door. Miyako did so to the door, still in his bandit form, as secretly as he could. He gave both of them a slight nod, and Taiyo waited a while before attacking.

After a few seconds, Taiyo made eye contact with Soraio, and held up his hand, counting down from three. _Three...two...one_ And he sprang into action. He knocked his two bandits' heads together, knocking them out, then stomping on each of their heads with all of his might, crushing them slightly, just enough to kill both of them.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 25, 2009)

_Several days ago..._
"Okay so Genjutsu is out because...well you're an idiot," Kimiko tells Kaion honestly. When Kaion starts to raise his middle finger at her she narrows her eyes at him and he quickly withdraws his hand. Kimiko nods and continues, "A Taijutsu technique is out of the question as well because you have to train your body to properly withstand the rigors of it and frankly I don't want to be here any longer then I have to. So then I've decided to teach you..."  

Kaion grins expectantly, its probably gonna be some cool flaming double headed mega fireball Dragon that also doubles as a pet he thinks. "Murder of Crows Confusion," she finishes, "It's a..."

"HUH?!?!?!" Kaion interrupts as if he's just been stabbed in the heart. "CROWS?!?! What the heck am I gonna do with Crows, Sis?!"  

Kimiko sighs and restrains herself from dropkicking the deranged 13 year old in the face. "It's a very simple yet potent technique that will allow you to confuse your enemy and give you an opening for a killshot," she says calmly but with a hint of menace in her voice, "It's saved my ass on more then one occasion, trust me its a handy Jutsu." 

"This sucks!" Kaion replies glumly.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 25, 2009)

“What these kids need to learn is discipline….”  Kiya growled as she stepped toward Kaion.  Though she froze at Hinote’s words.  “Damn it…” she said turning and taking off after her own genin.  It was only a moment before she caught up to him.  Grabbing him by the back of the shirt Kiya slammed Hinote to the ground.  “When a sensei gives an order you obey!  I don’t care if it’s me or Dante!” she said angrily.  “And in this case it was both of us.  All you will do is get yourself…then me killed when I have to report to the Hokage.  There is nothing you can do!” Kiya yelled down at Hinote.

After a couple of deep breathes she calmed slightly and turned her eyes toward where the girl had gone.  Only a cloud of dust showed where Ami had passed.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 25, 2009)

Issanni skids to a stop as Dante tells them to fall back, “But Dante-sense-…Hai! Dante-sensei!” she says, not much feeling into the agreeing, looking back at the moving princess.  She shakes her head and takes off in Dante’s direction. _ ‘I hope she does not die…then my personal mission shall be failed…’ _she thinks to herself, then bursts out with, “IF SHE DIES I WILL RUN FIVE HUNDRED LAPS AROUND THE VILLAGE ON MY HANDS!” as she sprints off to get away.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 25, 2009)

Dante's byakugan was still active and he could see the bandits, a whole horde of them. *"Well that's them attacking. And a lot of them too. The Mercenaries still haven't made their move, I think they know that I can still see them, but when they are be out of range they'll kill her."*

He turns to the genin. *"We have no obligation to her, so I'm going to let you choose your own path here. I won't judge you either way."* Dante said looking at each of the genin, *"but be fast about it."*


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 25, 2009)

Hinote groaned. "But Kiya-sensei..." Hinote said. "Our mission isn't over. Either way we choose, we may go home without the money, but one of the ways we choose leads to failing the mission, allowing a person to die." He pointed out. He was much more concerned with finishing a mission. "I understand that an order is an order, and I am following an order by going after Ami. The Hokage's order." Hinote noted.

A sly grin spread across his lips. "And I'm sure that you feel the same way. You don't want Ami to die, do you? Your frustration with Dante's choice showed that. So, shall we go?" He asked, giving a smile. The smile quickly faded. "Or do you want her to die? Wouldn't Hokage-sama find it better that we completed a mission, coming back with no money, than giving up and coming home with no money?" Hinote questioned, thinking of the Hokage.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 25, 2009)

_*"We have no obligation to her, so I'm going to let you choose your own path here. I won't judge you either way." *_


Minori thought for a few seconds _"Should I help her......Nah." _Minori sat right where she was on the ground folding her legs. "Oh well.....she's dead I wish I could care more, but I don't" she said harshly. "Since she fired us.....her problems are none of my business any more" Minori said talking with her eyes closed.

Minori stood up and looked around they were in a clearing. No trees around, and mountains in the view. Minori began kicking her legs in the air doing a simple taijutsu excercies. "Killing her may be more of a blessing than a curse" she said out loud not caring who heard her.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 25, 2009)

Kaion is utterly oblivious to all the serious talk around him. The moment Dante called off the mission he went back into his normal  mode (by Kaion's standards of course). Which is to say that he blocks out anything that doesn't have to do with, Uchiha, comic books, how much Hyuuga's suck, and his awesome collection of Legendary Konoha Ninja limited edition action figures, with 12 points of articulation. So far he's only missing, Konohamaru Sarutobi, a very rare figure to find, and Neji Hyuuga, which he'd rather, tear apart, burn, and then feed to his dog, then buy honestly. 

The Genin yawns and he looks at anyone close by to talk to, hell even an Oak tree would do, and it happens to be Koyaiba, pretty close to an Oak tree anyway Kaion snickers. "Yeah so after this I think I'm gonna go hang out at the magazine store and maybe steal a couple of issues of Konoha Penthouse Pet's, and then I'll sneak  into the theater and check out Makeout Paradise: The Next Generation," he says matter of factly.

However in the back of his mind he realizes that he can't dare to see his father's face after that newpaper article. All he can do now is stall until he figures out what he'll do next.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 25, 2009)

Kaion snickers. "Yeah so after this I think I'm gonna go hang out at the magazine store and maybe steal a couple of issues of Konoha Penthouse Pet's, and then I'll sneak into the theater and check out Makeout Paradise: The Next Generation," he says matter of factly.


Koyaiba laughs, shaking his head "Yeah, because your dad will give you _so_ much free time after he reads about your little "incident" in the paper. And after he hears you got us fired and lost the village a big chunk of money. Do you know how much this mission was worth?" Truthfully, Koyaiba didn't know, but he guessed it must have been a lot.

He turned to the rest of the group. "I really don't give a shit about the Princess...but to me we've got 2 options. Option 1: Hinote's option. Try and save the brat. Your argument is all well and good, but what happens if someone dies? Then we return to the village and the Hokage with no money and dead genin. She'll be even more pissed. Or, Option 2: Minori's option. Basically, leave the Princess to burn." He leaned back. "I vote 2."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 25, 2009)

Kaion grumbles and crosses his arms after Koyaiba ruins his perfect fantasy. He was busy thinking about the centerfold of Miss July in this months Konoha Penthouse Pet's that he was going to steal. He likes to read the little biographical blurbs about the models. Surprisingly they have a lot of common interests that he does. They like long walks on the beach, volleyball, world peace, and guys with a good sense of humor. Well except for the last part anyway, Kaion agrees, and he's a funny guy himself so he figures he's got a shot with them when he gets a little older. 

_If you even get to live another year_ a little voice in the back of his head tells him. 

Suddenly his fantasy pops like a hot air balloon losing air pressure. "Well listen my Dad is smart not listen to slanderz and when I tell him that I was defending the honor of my subordinates he might actually give me a raise in my allowance," he replies in an unconvincing voice, "So there!"  Kaion knows that his Dad even now is probably packing his bags or preparing some insidious punishment for him. Over the last year his fathers dissatisfaction with Kaion has been growing. Things are going to go very bad for him if he fails this mission he thinks to himself. 

Kaion looks around at the rest of his teammates with a questioning face, "So do any of you guys have a spare room in your houses?" he asks innocently. When Kaion sees the reaction on their faces he seems to arrive at some kind of epiphany, they come to him now and again. Like that time he realized that wearing open toed boots was just retarded. 

"As a matter of fact I change my mind. I vote for a different option.....option 3. I'm gonna go protect the Princess and do such a kickass job that that fat rude cow will have to pay us!" Kaion thinks of it as his "Save Kaion's Ass Option" but he leaves this unsaid. The young Uchiha turns around the other way and jogs back towards the Princess, not caring if anyone follows him or even waiting for any approval. Kaion is a creature of impulse and forever will be so.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Apr 25, 2009)

Soraio preferred simple elegance to brute strength. His hands flashed as the two stars sailed through the air. The last thing the bandits heard was the caressing whistle of metal flying through space as the points slammed into the back of their heads, cutting the spinal columns at the third link of the neck; an instant death.

Flipping his hair behind his ear again, Soraio walked out of the shadow, checking all four. Looking up at Taiyo from his spot on the floor, then at Miyako, he nodded; four more confirmed kills. Standing up, Soraio looked around the room carefully, looking for anything that might be of use later on.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sh suddenly said in a tiny voice* "I do not know about you Kiya Sesei but it is her life at risk. That is if it must be our reward. Saving a life is much better than any money reward of and kind of recognition. Just imagine if she was replaced with one of us in the position? Would you just stop then?"* she said then follows after the girl so she could catch up. She noticed that her sensai came running after the team three. 
She looks to Hinote and watches him. He was on the same page as her. Saving a life, honor of Konoha, and pride. who would they be if they just gave up? Sure the princess is a annoying little b/tch but she was raised with money. Money corrupted people. In a sense she felt sorry for her. "Lets protect her kay?" she says to Hinote with a smile.


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 25, 2009)

After they killed the four bandits, Miyako jammed the door with a chair. "There, no one will get in that easily." Miyako said. Taiyo continued down the large room, taking out a kunai and then hiding on the wall, looking around the corner slowly. There were no bandits. He saw a small stair case leading to the next floor, and getured for the two to follow.

He slowly ascended the stairs, turning the corner to find another small set of stairs. He ascended them, and came to a floor empty of bandits. It had a table in the middle, with some chairs around it, with a freshly finished plate of food on it. Probably from one of the bandits down stairs, Taiyo guessed. He looked for anything holding some information...file cabinets, desks, etc. He used his byakugan to find some in this room, finding none.

To the right side of the room, he saw a long corridor leading to another room. Taiyo searched through the hallway with his byakugan, finding no bandits. He continued down the hallway, and it had two file cabinets, with three guards guarding them. He looked at his team mates, "Each of us can take one." he said. He waited for a reply or something.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 25, 2009)

Dante looked at Kaion walk off. He didn't want a death on his hands but Kaoin wasn't the type to learn through lectures. He let him go. 

"Lee, you're with Kaion then, take out that chuunin. I'll take the jounin and Raito will cover for you, in terms of bandits. Koyaiba, I'll see you later. Team 1, move out."

He knew he would have to keep an eye on them. If Kaion wasn't careful it would be Lee who would end up injured or worse due to his negligence.

"Kiya, take whoever wants to come and let's go."

Dante sprinted towards the scene, making sure he got there just in time to stop Bison slashing down on Ami.

"Hi honey, I'm home." He said and palm thrust him away from Ami, who had her eyes closed. Vega, noticed and made his way to attack her.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 25, 2009)

Kaion sprints back towards her royal bitchiness, Ami. His speed is no match for his Sensei's but he moves as fast as he can anyway. As he arrives on scene he sees Bison being blasted backwards by Dante but another of the mercenaries, Kaion thinks his name is Vuga or something like that, he's not really good with names. 

Well anyway this Vuga guy tries to take advantage of the distraction and attack the princesses blind side. I can't reach her in time Kaion thinks. _OH MY GOD WHAT SHOULD I DO?!?!?!??!_ he shouts in his mind and he just stares at the big fat ass of Ami's horse. Well Ami also has a fat ass but Kaion just stares at the horses rear end for some reason. Then it hits him like a lightning bolt. Kaion reaches into his Kunai holster and throws a Kunai at the horses rear end. Hell even I can't miss that big old thing Kaion thinks. The Kunai flies and digs into the horse's backside. Suddenly the Mare neighs loudly and kicks up its front legs and it takes off like a bat out of hell. 

Kaion crosses his arms and points at Vuga, "HAHAHAHA!! That's the work of a genius right there, buddy!"   

_Several days ago..._
*"AHAW!!! AHAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!!" *

The mangy and decrepit looking crow in front of Kaion takes one last death lurch and then disappears in a puff of smoke. Kaion flops down onto the grass panting heavily and feeling utterly spent. It had been four hours since Kimiko had been trying to teach him "the Crow Jutsu", or as Kaion preferred to call it, "the this sucks so why can't I learn a cool fireball Jutsu."  So far and all he'd been able to produce was one, ugly, anorexic looking, and perhaps the ugliest Crow that has ever existed on Kishomoto's green earth.  

Kimiko shakes her head and sighs. Even a normal Genin should've been able to at least summon a small handful of the birds by now. However she quickly reminds herself that Kaion is a lot of things, but normal is not one of them. Even when he was younger Kaion had always been different then the rest of the family, always a step behind in one way or another, or off doing his own crazy thing. Their father had even taken him to be examined once when he was five, but they found that he was perfectly healthy and "normal" both mentally and physically. Mother kept saying that he just marches to the beat of his own drum and that he'll grow at his own pace, but Kimiko isn't so sure of that. She just thinks that her little brother will get himself killed out in the field one day, and in a way that's why she's here right now, so that she can at least give him a fighting chance.  

"Can...I have...a break?" Kaion asks her in a huff. Kimiko frowns and furrows her brow, clearly a different tact will be necessary here. She looks over to the back entrance of the family compound and sees their eight year old sister Kushina, pass by. Kimiko raises one eyebrow curiously and nods, yeah that could work, a little competition wouldn't hurt.  

_Two hours later..._
Kushina laughs as four black crows circle around her head that she had summoned. Meanwhile Kaion kneels on the floor across from her trying to do CPR on the one near dead crow that he had summoned. "YOU CAN LIVE BIRDY!! PLEASE LIVE!!!" Kushina sneers at Kaion and sticks her tongue out at him, "Loser!" 

Kimiko facepalms, "Okay maybe I was wrong," she mutters.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 25, 2009)

*"Lee, you're with Kaion then, take out that chuunin. I'll take the jounin and Raito will cover for you, in terms of bandits. Koyaiba, I'll see you later. Team 1, move out."*

Koyaiba watched them go silently.

_This sin't the right thing to do._

_Who cares? If they want to risk their lives, let them._ Maybe he had imagined it, but Koyaiba thought he "heard" his conscious sigh. 

_Aren't you worried about them? Isanni? Ratio? Even Kaion?_

_........................................._

_Sorry...that was a stupid question_

_Look, I'm not going out there and risking my neck._

_Look at it this way. If Kaion survives this, there's no way you'll be able to live it down._ Koyaiba stared, sighed, and got up.

"Guys Wait up!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 25, 2009)

Issanni turns back, “Sorry Dante-sensei, It’s part of the mission.” She states, taking off again towards Vuga, “Do not turn your back on an enemy, it is not good.” she says grinning as she throws a punch from behind roughly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 25, 2009)

Koyaiba jumped quickly towards the scene of the battle, landing gracefully beside Isanni. "This guy's got the look of a ninjutsu specialist...which means you'reout of your element." He said calmly, scanning the enormous chunin. They could take him...maybe. _Too bad face swap doesn't come in handy in a straight up fight,_ he thinks grimly. Then his brow furrows in concentration. _Or does it... _ "Isanni," He whispered. "I have a plan."


----------



## Cjones (Apr 25, 2009)

Minori looked around everyone had gone even Koyaiba join the fray. Minori inwardly face palmed "Since she fired us I would rather not interfere anymore." Minori sighed and began slowly walking towards the battle ground. Eventually she caught up and saw a glimpse of Dante-sensei plam thursting the Jonin known as Bison. Then Kaion threw a kunai at the ass of the horse causing Vega to miss his strike at Ami.

Minori looked around and saw that Isanni and Koyaiba were fighting Vega which left her team Balrog who seemed to withdraw a distance away from battle. Minori set her focus on him, but wasn't moving _"He must be planning something"_ Minori thought and her face slighty frowned on of her rare displays of emotion "I guess I have no choice, but to help."

Minori continued staring at Balrog when his gazed suddenly met hers and smiled. "Bastard what are you---" before she knew it Balrog had blitz her and was behind her. In a swift motion he did a roundhouse kick, but Minori was able to react it block it which sent her tumbleing into a nearby tree. "Damn....he's strong I would guess his speicality is taijutsu." Minori got up and charged him sending a flurry of punches which he dodged. Minori then jumped up in the air and bicycled kicked him. Minori landed on the ground not to far from him _"This is going to be harder than I thought."_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 25, 2009)

Kaion looks at Koyaiba and Issanni and shrugs. "Hey guys no need to whisper. Don't forget that *I'm* on your team. All we have to do is tell this lunkhead that I'm an Uchiha genius and he'll run. It's like a universal law." 

He remembers his dad used to tell him all the time that during wartime most lone enemy Ninja were ordered to run should they ever encounter a powerful Uchiha out in the field. Kaion seems to have overlooked the fact that he doesn't have his Sharingan yet and really isn't that powerful.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 26, 2009)

Ami looked around her in wide eyed confusion.  “What is going on?” she mumbled as they moved in.  Giving a scream as they attacked.  Her horse pranced and tossed her head but remained to the spot until it reared up.  “What the hell?!”  she screamed again figuring she was safe once the Konoha ninja return.  “You!” Ami said with a glare toward Kaion until she saw the kunai thrust through the air where she had been just moments before.  She sat still in her saddle, watching the fight in surprise while the bandits close in on her.

Kiya led her team into the battle and immediately attacked the other jounin.  While keeping an eye on her team.


“Shit!”  *Vega* yelled as he missed the girl.  “You are going to pay for that you little brat…” he growled as he did a couple of back springs away from them.  Putting his hands together for a moment, several of him shimmered to life around them.  Kunai in the hands of the many Vega, all them grinning manically, they began to stalk forward.

((Feel free to control the many Vega...))


----------



## Vergil (Apr 26, 2009)

Balrog cricked his neck as he walked towards Hinote, Minori and Tsuuki. 

"Haha. I love this mission. I get to kill a bunch of kids. It's been too long!" he said with clenching his fists. His arms were huge, biceps almost as big as his head. The warm up punches he threw seemed to create a light breeze.

He charged at all three of them reeling his right arm back and throwing a punch that could break several bricks. His speed was incredible for a man his size and it was clear that he had focussed all his training around his punches.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2009)

"Kaion..." Koyaiba said warily as the Vega stalked forward. "Now is really not the time." He drew a Kunai and rased it slightly. He wasn't sure whether these things were real or simply illusions, though he assumed the latter. "This guy is going to take teamwork. Teamwork, okay? I have a plan, but you're going to need to listen." He leaned in closer to the two of them and began whispering. "I'll go find the other chuunin, then "steal" his face. I'll come back, get behind him, and we hit him from both sides. But I need you guys to keep this one occupied. If he knows what I'm doing, or even suspects, we're screwed. Got it?"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 26, 2009)

Hinote jumped away from Balrog's punch, noting a few things about him. He seemed quick to rush into things, probably without thinking. His biceps were much larger than his leg muscles so punches were something that they were to be concerned about. Hinote landed a few feet away from Balrog, on his right. He made a string of hand seals.

"Katon: Goukakyuu no jutsu!" He called out, taking in a deep breath then expelling a flame from his mouth, aimed directly at Balrog. Hinote hoped that this would hit. It was slightly a distraction more than it was an attack. He wanted to get Balrog's attention so Minori and Tsuuki could attack. _How can we do something to make his arms useless. If I could remember where the pressure points in the arm were, I could aim at them with Fukumi Hari, but that pressure point lesson from the academy isn't popping into my head..._ He thought as the flame was shot.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 26, 2009)

Minori jumped off the ground flipping through the air just barely missing her. She began to charge Balrog before she caught a glimpse of Ami. "Damn bandits" she yelled out loud and diverted her attention to protecting Ami. Minori did a string of front flips and kicked two of the bandits in the jaw knocking them out. "Your lucky Ami that my team is involved in this other wise.....I'd just let you die."

Two bandits come up on her smiling "You just a little girl we'll finish this quick." Minori reached into the back of her pouch grabbing two shiruken _"I only have 4 left"_ she thought to herself. The bandits stalked her getting closer and closer. Minori threw both shiruken at the bandit on the left and pierced his throat. The one on the left charge her senseing an opening and throwing a wide punch. Minori ducked and jumped in the air giving him a hard punch too the jaw and he staggered back "Damn....how can a girl hit so hard?" Minori took out another shiruken and threw at him, but he dodged only for it to bounce of a tree.

"Hahaha you miss little...." The shiruken bounced off the tree and went into the back of his head. Minori began walking away to go back and help her team "Never speak unless you absolutly sure."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 26, 2009)

"WHAT?!" Kaion tells Koyaiba in an offended voice. "It's the truth. Lone enemy Ninja are always ordered to run if they encounter an Uchiha. Here watch!"  

Kaion leaps towards the many Vuga's and points a Kunai at them. "Hey bozos! I'm an Uchiha of the legendary and and most awesome Uchiha cla....WHOAH HEY WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!" Kaion shouts as one of the Vuga's runs at him and slashes at him with a Kunai. Kaion spins around and throws his Kunai at Vuga. "HA KILLSHOT!" Kaion yells but then his Kunai goes straight through the mercenary like thin air as if he doesn't even exist. 

Kaion's jaw hangs agape at what he's just seen. Suddenly another of the Vuga's throws a Kunai like a bullet at Kaion and it stabs into his left arm. Kaion snarls in pain and backpedals next to his team. He pulls the Kunai out of his arm and winces. Blood flows out of a rip in his short sleeve. "Aww man my Mom bought me this Ninja suit last week, she's gonna be pissed!" He looks at Koyaiba and shrugs. "Okay maybe we should go with teamwork but I've got my own Jutsu that I'd like to try!" 

_Several days ago...
The second day of training. Kaion arrives at the great Konoha lake to meet his sister Kimiko to learn this stupid Jutsu. All night he kept having nightmares that he had transformed into a Crow and that a Hyuuga had captured and eaten him. Kaion shudders as he recalls the nightmare. He looks around for Kimiko but doesn't see her. "Hmpf! it figures," Kaion mutters and he bends down to pick up a smooth stone. He throws it across the lake and it skips multiple times. "She's probably too busy making out with that Bug guy." 

"Nope I was just getting some learning aids," replies a female voice. Kaion jumps in surprise to his feet and spins around. He sees Kimiko leaning against a tree and exhales in relief. "Geez don't scare me like that! I almost killed you with my super fast reflexes,"  he tells her. Kimiko laughs and nods, "Yeah uh huh. Anyway let's get started I've got things to do today."  Yeah more like people to do thinks Kaion with a smirk. 

"Time to give you some proper motivation," she announces. Kaion looks at her questioningly as she removes a bag from her shoulder and empties it's contents to the ground. Kaion's eyes widen with horror...

"THOSE ARE MY LEGENDARY NINJA ACTION FIGURES!!!!" he exclaims in shock. Kimiko nods as toy versions of the likes of, gallant Jiraiya, and the original green beast, Maito Guy, litter the ground. She kneels down and eyes the dolls appraisingly, "Hmm...now which one first. Ah one of my favorites," Kimiko picks up one of the dolls, it's of the legendary Kakashi Hatake. She grabs the figures head by its gray spikey hair and smiles menacingly at Kaion. "Every time you get the Jutsu wrong I'm gonna rip apart your dolls one by one," she threatens him. 

"NOT MY KAKASHI!!! HE'S LIKE PRICELESS!!!! DO HINATA HYUUGA FIRST AT LEAST!!!" Kaion exclaims. "OH YEAH AND THEY'RE ACTION FIGURES NOT DOLLS!!!" he adds. 

Hatake Kakashi is the only non Uchiha in his top 5 favorite past famous Ninja's of all time. His figure comes with a glow in the dark Raikiri hand and a free Pakkun bonus figurine. Further confirming his personal theory that if you just gave everyone Sharingan?s then all the people would be awesome and no would have a reason to fight any longer. Kimiko shrugs and rips off the Kakashi dolls head. 

"NOOOOOOOOO!!!!" Kaion cries as if she's just torn out a piece of his soul.
_


----------



## Cjones (Apr 26, 2009)

Balrog came into her sights again as he was powering through her team. _"Now how should I do this?"_ Minori thought to herself. She pondered nd came up with an idea _"It's kind of barbaric, but it'll do." _She propelled herself off the ground and landed on Balrogs back.

"WHAT THE HELL.....GET OFF ME BRAT." He screamed out shaking around trying to throw Minori off him. "What the hell was I thinking doing this?" The man flailed and thrashed like a wild animal. "Giddy up horse" Minori said in her usual monotone voice. She may have been having fun, but Balrog was beyond pissed. "Giddy up horse" Minori said again and smacked him on the head.

Balrog finally grabbed Minori with his huge arms and flung her across the field over her teammates into a tree. Minori grunted hard as her back went crashing into the tree "Okay....that really was a bad plan not one of my better ones."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 26, 2009)

Hinote glanced back at Minori. "Not a good idea." He told her, stating the obvious. Looking back at Balrog, he got an idea. Reaching into his bag, he pulled out a length of wire, throwing it at Balrog's left arm. It wrapped around several time before Hinote pulled it tight.

"What the hell are you doing, you slimy little brat?" Balrog yelled as his arm was ensnared in the wire. He tried to pull his arm away from Hinote, making Hinote's feet slide into the ground, but the wire wouldn't give.

"Oh god, please work." Hinote mumbled to himself, forming more handseals and taking in a large breath. "Goukakyuu no jutsu!" He yelled, performing the jutsu a second time. The flame traveled along the wire, burning Balrog's right arm. "Hell yeah." Hinote said  to himself, seeing his jutsu work. The wire was burnt now so crumbled into ash.

Balrog yelled angry, his left arm having burns all over it. It was still usable though. Hinote had the plan to make his arms useless, but it didn't work completely. "Argh! You'll pay for that you brat!" Balrog yelled, charging Hinote, who didn't have enough time to react and ended up getting a hard fist in the ribs.

Hinote felt several ribs crack as the punch connected and was sent flying back into a tree, upon contact with which, he felt his back hurt extremely bad too. He couldn't tell if anything broke though. He body was in so much pain that it went limp against the tree. "God... Damn. I have to get up..." He told himself. "Get up..." He repeated.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (Apr 26, 2009)

Tsuki had finally caught up in a fit of coughing.  Her eyes went wide at the scene. A ugly large guy was fighting Hinote. Hinote seemed to have it under control. "Byakugon" she mumbles then looks around. Her eyes searched until she found the princess. she seemed unharmed. Hinote seemed to do the guy in pretty good. 

Now looking back at the princess people were attacking her. Quickly she runs toward the princess. "Just hold on. Minori seemed to be holding off two of the many bandits. Suddenly a bandit jumped and was about to downcut(uhh..a down version of uppercut?) the princess and her horse. "Princess!" she says as she kicks the bandit away with a martial arts kick and gets in front of the horse. "Are you okay princess?" she says as she looks around more. Another person tried to attack the princess and she threw a kunai at them. The kunai went into their arm and it had stopped them in their tracks as they inspected the damage.

(sorry been REALLY busy schoolwork, church, ect family)


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2009)

Koyaiba grins fiercly. "No problem with that. Let's kick some ass." He drops down, spin kicking a Vuga's legs, but the attack whistles harmlessly through the illusion. Koyaiba dives through the fake chuunin, only to take a kunai to the gut. He gapsp in pain, barely avoiding another projectile, and scans the battlefield. No Luck, he can't tell which is he real Vuga. "Hey Kaion! If you're going to develope Sharingan, now would be a great time!" He shouts as he twists, avoiding a barrage of shuriken. He can't take the risk one of them might be real. He punches another, then falls forward as his fist flies harmlessly through it's target. He hops another illusion and runs full tilt towards Team 3's battle. He can't see it, as trees are blocking his vision, but he's able to hear it going on. He breaks into the scene of the battle, spying Minori and Hinote fighting Balrog. "Guys!" He shouts, getting their attention. He runs towards Balrog. "I need you to hold him down for about 10 seconds!"


----------



## Cjones (Apr 26, 2009)

Minori staggered up just to see Hinote flying into a tree. _"This guy is powerful we may be in trouble."_ Though she couldn't think about that now as Balrog was advancing in on Hinote. Minori ran as fast as she could and shouldered tackled him thorwing him off balance. As he was regaining his footing Minori through a flurry of rights and left at him each one connecting.

As she was comming in for her final one Balrog quickly hit her in the stomach taking all of the air out. "Your tough for a girl and hit hard for one two, but." He picked up Minori by one leg "Your a real nusiance" he swing Minori around on the ground 4 times and started shaking her. "Hahaha get out of this" and did it some more. Minori slowly was loosing consciousness "I can't.....can't die here. I must....not die. I CAN'T DIE!!" Minori yelled out and pulled out one of her explosive tags placing it on his shoulder. Minori wrapped herself around his arm and held tight.

"GET OFF ME YOU LITTLE WENCH!" He yelled and began hitting her in the head "Too late" Minori said as the rest of the explosive tag burned out and casued a huge explosion. The explosion sent her skidding across the ground "Did...Did I get him?" She spoke out of breath and barely conscious.

(OOC: He's no where near dead).


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2009)

Koyaiba jumped sideways and rebounded off a tree trunk in order to avoid the fight. He saw Minori slap an explosive note on Balrogs shoulder, sending them both flying. "Yes!" He shouted, seeing his oppourtunity. He flung himself onto Balrog' body, the chuunin's his face with the palm of his hand. Immeadiately he felt the jutsu take effect. _10...9..._ Balrog struggled to get up, but Koyaiab held him down. _8...7..._ Blarog forced himself up, but Koyaiba swung himself onto his enormous shoulders and held on. _6...5..._ Balrog roared in frustration and reached behind himself, grabbing Koyaiba by the collar. _4...3..._ Koyaiba held on for dear life, clawing at Balrog's eyes, causing him to scream. _2...1.._ Balrog hit Koyaiba in the face, hard. Koyaiba screamed, but the damage had been done. He had gotten Balrog's face. Now hopefully the monster didn't notice. He grabbed Koyaiba by the back of the neck and slammed him into a tree, then turned back to Hintoe and Minori. Koyaiba took off running, leaping into the protective canopy of trees. "Henge," He muttered, spitting blood out of his mouth. He now looked completely identicle to Balrog. 

He hurried to the fight between Vuga and his teammates, who were still struggling with the copy illusions. He drops down and slams Kaion in the back with a powerful kick, sending him sprawling. _Just to keep up appearances of course..._ he thinks to himself, smiling slightly. He backflips towards One of the Vuga's hanging back and flashes him a grin. "Finished off my brats," He says cassually, marveling at how the face copy jutsu makes him sund exactly like Balrog. "Thought I'd help you with yours." He winks at Isanni, hopefully where Vuga can't see.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 26, 2009)

Hinote looked up, seeing how Minori fought Balrog. "I'm... not done yet." He said, pulling himself up to his feet, holding his ribs in pain. "Yep, those are broken." Hinote chuckled lightly, trying to cover his pain. "But I don't give up. That's not my way." He said quietly, practically to himself. "This isn't one we can beat by normal means. I have a plan." Hinote told himself after thinking for a minute.

"Minori, please don't move into this fighting area. I have an idea." Hinote called to his teammate after tying wire to each of his shuriken. He threw one past Balrog, hitting into the tree behind him. With a small chuckle, Hinote started to run in circles around Balrog, throwing the wire-bound shuriken into trees around Balrog. He now held one strand of wire for each shuriken he threw. A total of 12. They were all in different trees. "This oughta do." Hinote laughed, a bit light-headed.

"I call this the multi-direction shuriken entanglement. Damn, I need a better name for it." He chuckled again. Since he ran in circles around Balrog, the wires were lightly wrapped around him, but not tight enough for him to feel it enough that he wouldn't think it was just part of his wounds from the explosion. With a sly grin, Hinote pulled tight on the wires he held, which tightened around Balrog, catching him by surprise as they threatened to break the skin. But that wasn't all of it. "Come get me, you dumb... shit." Hinote taunted, half-delirious due to the pain he experienced threatening to make him pass out.

"You little brat! You'll pay for calling me that!" Balrog yelled, pulling away the wires from his body. Doing so pulled the shuriken from the tree, making them fly into and hit Balrog. He yelled as the shuriken hit him. "What the hell is this?" He exclaimed in anger. Even the wires were still attached to the shuriken, giving Hinote a perfect opportunity to use Goukakyuu no jutsu a third time.

"You're done for." Hinote laughed, stumbling. "Katon, Gouka...kyuu... no" He fell to the ground with a thud, all of the wires around Balrog going loose. "Shit."

"Hah! It takes more than that to take me down." the large ninja said, pulling out the shuriken and charging Hinote. He grabbed Hinote by the feet and threw him into the air and on the way back down, punched him square in the gut. Hinote gasped as the air got knocked out of him and blood came from his mouth. The force of the punch sent Hinote flying into a tree once more, but this time the tree cracked on the surface of impact. "That's why nobody messes with me!" Balrog guffawed.

Hinote, passing out, took a quick look at the laughing jounin. _Shit... it seemed so good in my head. Please... Minori, Tsuuki, take him down. I think I'm gonna rest here a while..._ Hinote thought, his eyes closing as he passed out completely.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 26, 2009)

Dante was having issues with Bison. It had been a long time since he had fought a Jounin this good. He knew enough about the Hyuuga bloodline to know not to get close to Dante, keeping him at a distance with shuriken and ninjutsu. The job was made harder with the bandits unrelenting in their number.

Kiya was having the same problem, Sagat keeping up with her speed and making it a close combat, power fight. Dante looked round to her and they each nodded. The personal victory didn't matter, only the mission. They swapped partners. Sagat was now going to try taijutsu with a Hyuuga and Bison was going to try aiming at a target that moved faster than the eye could follow.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 26, 2009)

Minori looked as Hinote's plan failed and he was sent flying into the same tree. She watched as his eyes closed and he fell unconscious. She looked around to see if anyone could help, but there was no one. Tsuki was busying protecting Ami and Team 1 and Kiya-sensei were busy with their respective oppoents. Balrog seemed happy at his work as he flexed his large muscles "That will teach you little shits to mess with me" he said "And now to finish the job."

He began advancing on Hinote's unconsious form and picked him up by the collar. Minori tried to stand but fell _"I have....to get up this isn't just my problem it's my team." _Minori managed to crawl to all 4's. She watched as Balrog was flinging Hinote in his hands like some kind of toy. Minori reached into her pouch for her last shiruken and tossed it at Balrogs legs cutting him on the back of his heel making him fall. Balrog turned and saw Minori dropping Hinote "I thought you were dead...No matter I'LL KILL YOU FIRST!!" He walked up to Minori and flung her across the field.

_"I can't let him get the best of me not now"_ Minori tried to stand, but just couldn't. "Give it up you can't beat me....your weak just like that boy" and he began to laugh mockingly at Minori.

_Few days eariler
"Will of Fire." "Yes dear the will of fire" Azumo spoke to Minori. "So what exactly is it?" Minori asked rather intrested. Hideo began to speak up "Minori honey the will of fire is the a surge of emotion that gives you the last minute power to protect what's important to you all ninjas of konoha have it." Hideo went and placed his hand on Minori's head "So...Minori....what is it that you want to protect?"
End_

Minori began to stand "To protect something.....I have no one thing to protect." Minori began speaking outloud as she forced herself to her feet staggering. She took her hand band that was tied around her from shoulder to shoulder "As a shinboi I protect not just one thing, but all things from my village, but I'm not an ordinary shinobi I am..." Minori then tied the head band around her forehead and looked directly at Balrog "A SHINBOI OF THE HIDDEN LEAF VILLAGE!"

(OOC: Back ground music 70 percent )


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 27, 2009)

As Kaion slides under a barrage of Shuriken like a baseball player, he leaps back to his feet and throws a brace of his own Shuriken at one of the many Vuga's. They go right through him like mist. "DAMMIT!" Kaion yells in frustration, "Stop hiding you coward!" he yells at the many Vuga's.  

*BABLAM!*

Suddenly something kicks the back of Kaion's head and he slams against the ground face first in a daze. Kaion shakes his head and looks up. He sees that big gorilla, the other Chuunin, what's his face he thinks, Ballerina, or something like that. He has no clue that its really Koyaiba. Kaion leaps back to his feet and waves at Issanni. "Issanni watch out!" he exclaims. Kaion squares up with the two mercenary Chuunin and starts performing handseals. He channels his chakra up his throat and collects it right at the back of his mouth, feeling his tongue tingle with heat. 

"THIS IS WHY YOU DON'T FUCK WITH THE UCHIHA!!!" he yells. 

*"FIRE STYLE: GREAT FIREBALL!!"* Kaion places his thumb and forefinger around his mouth and he spits out a stream of red hot flame at Vuga, and Ballerina. The flames envelop a number of Vuga's clones as it flies at them. I hope I don't burn my eyebrows this time around Kaion thinks. A strange thought at a time like this perhaps but Kaion is very fond of his eyebrows.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Apr 27, 2009)

Miyako nods some. "Alright Taiyo, I'll take the one towards the left..." he says quietly as to not alert one of the guards. Miyako starts walking forward to the guards, focusing a little bit of chakra. 'Fukumi Hari' he thinks to himself. He takes a deep breath and spits out a needle. The needle flies straight towards his target, but as it inches closer it flies off course slightly and hits one the file cabinet. Luckily it still skimmed one of the guards legs when it bounced off the cabinet. "Oh shit..." Miyako mutters.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 27, 2009)

*Team 2.*

Vergil had infiltrated the base with ease and was setting up traps at key spots. He had not only used a Henge but had changed into the man he had henged into's clothes. Whilst they were here he would cripple as much of the bandits base as he could. His team were inside and hopefully had found the evidence they needed to arrest the Uncle.

His eyes searched around the base and he grew concerned. There were guard dogs and they were sniffing around, heading dangerously close to where the genin were. There were too many people, inbetween the dog and Vergil for him to do anything. Even taking it out with a kunai was out of the question as there were at least 10 people in the vicinity of it. At this rate they were going to get discovered.

Vergil made a bird sound to warn them.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Apr 27, 2009)

Soraio leaped into the fray reflexively, knowing that Miyako's slip would alert the three bandits. Luckily for the three Genin, the sound had momentarily confused the three bandits, allowing Soraio to quickly draw his wooden kodachi in mid-air as he blitzed the bandit on the right, knowing Taiyo could handle the middle one and the one on the left was stunned. Smashing the wooden sword into the throat of his enemy, Soraio applied a burst of chakra to his feet as he hit the man's body, giving thanks to Vergil's training as he flipped up and over the man's head, dropping his sword.

When Soraio was directly above the bandit, upside down, he reached down and grabbed his head, twisting violently as his momentum carried the young boy over the bandit's head. A violent and sickening _snaaaaap_ was heard, as the bandit's head twisted about one hundred and ten degrees; Soraio had broken his neck. 

Knowing he couldn't move fast enough to take out the bandit Miyako had already wounded, Soraio tossed a shuriken from his crouched position at the man's leg, hitting him in the thigh so Miyako could dispose of him. By that time, Soraio figured Taiyo would've long since removed the middle man from the equation. Standing up, Soraio cocked his head, hearing the sound of a bird....

_....that type of bird doesn't frequent the night,_ Soraio thought. _Vergil-sensei..._ "It would seem our time is up," Soraio said aloofly. "If we're going to find those documents, we should do it fast....."


----------



## EPIC (Apr 27, 2009)

Raito was just caught in his own though until he heard Dante's voice, ordering him to stay with Lee and Kaion during the fight, so he did. He tried to stay with Lee until they seperated, so, instead, he stuck with Kaion, who was handling himself just fine. Soon, Kaion squares off against the two chunin, and fires a large fireball at them. Raito took the chance to throw 1 kunai straight ahead at the chunin, right next to its fire trail, close enough to be hidden, and a shuriken at angle above the fire ball, but threw it a couple of seconds after the kunai, which, by his calculations, should hit as soon as Balrog jumps into the air. After that, he slid next to Kaion and activated his Byakkugan,"Uchiha and Hyuuga... The perfect tag team, right?" he said,"Let's kick their ass, you too, Issanni."


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 27, 2009)

Taiyo immediately went into action as the bird call was sounded and the other two had attacked. He lept at the bandit in the middle, smashing his head against one of the file cabinets, blood trickling down the cabinet as the bandit's body fell to the ground. "Agreed." Taiyo replied to Soraio. He tried to open one of the two file cabinets. Locked. He tried the other. Locked. He looked around for something he could pick the lock with, and found two paper clips on a desk.

Taiyo unbent the two paper clips, and picked one of the cabinets. He quickly searched through the cabinet, but found nothing. He picked the second one, and looked through. He couldn't find anything for a while, and began to give up. After a while of frantic searching, he found the documents. "Yes!" he said. He pulled them out, and made sure it was what they needed.

As he turned around, he saw a tall and muscular man, smiling as he walked towards the three genin. He stopped half way, and looked at them with the same smile. "Looks like I have some spoiled brats to discipline." he said, laughing. Taiyo looked at his two partners, a bead of sweat dropping from his brow. "_This time it's gonna be hard._" he thought.

"This is gonna take all of us guys. We can't kill him, we have to capture him." he said, pulling a kunai out of his pouch. He looked at his team mates, ready to give it everything he's got. Suddenly, he felt a sharp pain in the back of his thigh. "Fuck." he mumbled, grabbing the wound from earlier. It appeared the bandage he had wrapped around the wound had begun to loosen and tear.

Blood trickled down his leg, and he tried to tighten the bandage without making it obvious. They were about to fight the boss, and something like this had to happen.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2009)

Koyaiba's eyes widened as Kaion's attack sped towards him. _Kaion you idiot..._ Koyaiba thought as he jumped out of the way of the attack. _At least I got through that. Now to..._ he stopped mid thought as a shuriken hit him in the gut. _What the hell? Ratio?_ He hit the ground with a thud and straightened himself, only to have Isanni charge. Apparently _she_ didn't know it was him either.

*Crack!* 

A swift uppercut caught Koyaiba in the jaw, followed by several kicks. _Owowowowowowow..._ Koyaiba thought as Isanni hit him from all sides. She was so freaking _fast_. Finally he managed to hit her in the face, hard, throwing her backwards. There was no time to coordinate now, he just had to go for Vuga while he still had the element of suprise. He rushed the Chunin, who calmly roundhouse kicked him in the stomach. "Uhg!" he grunted as the attack hit his wound from the shuriken. "The hell Vuga?" The older ninja stared at him. 

"You don't fight like Balrog at all. You're the other twerp." Koyaiba's eyes widened and he tried to kick Vuga, only to get smashed to the dirt. 

"Damn..." Vuga ripped his fake face off and grinned. 

"Knew it." He grabbed Koyaiba by the throat and threw him at kaion. "Bring it twerps!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 27, 2009)

_*Several days ago…*_
_Four decapitated Hokage, one  armless Sannin, and two severed Uchiha (these hurt Kaion the most), legendary action figures later. Dozens of puffs of smoke dissipate around Kaion simultaneously like a swirling  gray cloud. As the smoke clears Kaion stands breathless in the middle and he flops to the ground. “Controlling so many of them is hard,” he mutters, trying to catch his breath. 

Kimiko walks towards Kaion and nods approvingly. At least he finally got it she thinks, all it takes it the proper motivation when it comes to this knucklehead. “It’ll get easier the more you practice it and when your chakra capacity increases you’ll be able to make a lot more,” Kimko tells him. She kneels down on one knee in front of Kaion and looks at him seriously, with almost a look of borderline concern. Kaion is surprised by it since she rarely has ever shown him anything that would be called kindness, at least not in his book.

“I hope you won’t think that you’re invincible just because you have a new jutsu?” she asks him. Kaion looks at her blankly, “I’m an Uchiha genius of course I’m invincible,” he tells her matter of factly. Kimiko shakes her head and sighs, he's just so out there, she thinks. “At least rely on your team and work with them. Trust them.” she suggests. 

Kaion laughs at this stupid suggestion, since when do Uchiha need help….ever. “Who needs teammates, I’m like a one man team in my own right!” Kaion responds._

_*Right here right now...*_
Raito joins Kaion as the Uchiha blasts his fireball at Vuga and Ballerina. The Hyuuga Genin leaps beside Kaion and Issanni and grins at them. "Uchiha and Hyuuga... The perfect tag team, right?" he said,"Let's kick their ass, you too, Issanni." 

Kaion jumps away from Raito and looks at him as if he's gone crazy. "Uchiha and Hyuuga teaming up?!?!" he exclaims with total anathema. "Why that's like a.....a....violation of every universtal law. You can't combine awesomeness with suckiness," he tells Raito in a obvious tone. Kaion is so absorbed in this cosmic puzzle that he doesn't even see Ballerina fly at him. 

*BABLAM!* 

Ballerina hits Kaion square in the chest, barreling him over. Both hit the ground, unfortunately with the larger Ballerina laying ontop of Kaion. "OOOF!!" Kaion exclaims as he feels his lungs collapse. He narrows his eyes at Ballerina and punches him in the jaw. "Get offa me ya big goriila!!" Kaion yells at him. The punch topples the Chuunin over, who's really Koyaiba anyway. Then Kaion leaps back to this feet and starts raining down punches onto the mercenary. 

"TAKE THAT YOU UGLY BALLERINA!!" Kaion shouts, and he really is the ugliest Ballerina that Kaion has ever seen. How does he even fit into those tutu's Kaion wonders even as he punches Ballerina.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2009)

"Ah! God! Fuck Kaion, stop!" Koyaiab shouted as Kaion rained punches down on him. "Stupid Uchiha! It's me, Koyaiba! Stop, damn it!" He manages to roll away from Kaion's assault and stand up, releasing th henge so his clothes return to normal. "Are you a complete and utter idiot!?" He shouts angrily. "All of you! What the hell was that? Did you remember the plan at all?! Damn it!" He clutches his stomach as another spasm of pain racks his body. "We have to finish this quickly..." He gasps, "Or this guy's going to run us into the ground." He stands up slowly, watching Vuga for any sudden moves. "I'm open to suggestions."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 27, 2009)

"Ah! God! Fuck Kaion, stop!" Koyaiab shouted as Kaion rained punches down on him. "Stupid Uchiha! It's me, Koyaiba! Stop, damn it!" 

As Ballerina shouts out this revelation the first thing that pops into Kaion's head is the most obvious. _OM MY GOD BALLERINA HAS TRAPPED KOYAIBA INSIDE HIS BODY!!_ Kaion shouts in his mind and he's just about to take out a Kunai to open up Ballerina's stomach to see if he can free Koyaiba. 

Thankfully, Ballerina aka Koyaiba manages to roll away from Kaion's assault and stand up, releasing the henge so his clothes return to normal. "Are you a complete and utter idiot!?" He shouts angrily. "All of you! What the hell was that? Did you remember the plan at all?! Damn it!" He clutches his stomach as another spasm of pain racks his body. "We have to finish this quickly..." He gasps, "Or this guy's going to run us into the ground." He stands up slowly, watching Vuga for any sudden moves. "I'm open to suggestions."

Kaion just looks dumbfounded at Koyaiballerina then he looks at Issanni and Raito to confirm that he hasn't lost his mind and then he turns back at Koyaiballeri ......oh that's right he's just Koyaiba, Kaion realizes. "But how did you.....when did you.....what did you...." Koyaiba is about to cover all the five W's, when suddenly he stammers his feet on the ground, "MY HEAD HURTS!!!" Kaion exclaims. He crosses his arms and pouts like an angry 5 year old who's just thrown a temper tantrum and been reprimanded by his parents. If he were anymore frustrated, steam would vent out of his ears. 

_Psst....use the crow jutsu_ a whispering voice in the back of his head tells him. 

Kaion looks around. _Huh?! Who's that?!_ he asks himself inwardly. 
_
I'm your conscience..._the voice whispers back, it's the small part of his brain that's about the size of a pea.  
_
But I can't even spell, Koncsiounse_, Kaion replies. 
_
OH JUST USE THE FUCKIN' JUTSU??!?_ the voice screams back. 

Kaion snaps to attention suddenly and looks at his teammates. "Okay guys time for your MVP to save the day," he tells them in a quiet voice. "I've got a super cool awesome Jutsu that might be able to hold Vuga in place and blind him, but I'll only be able to hold it for like 15 seconds max. So one of you guys will have to go in for the kill. Even I'm not that awesome afterall....YET!" he adds.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2009)

Kaion snaps to attention suddenly and looks at his teammates. "Okay guys time for your MVP to save the day," he tells them in a quiet voice. "I've got a super cool awesome Jutsu that might be able to hold Vuga in place and blind him, but I'll only be able to hold it for like 15 seconds max. One of you guys will have to go in for the kill. Even I'm not that awesome afterall....YET!" he adds.

Koyaiba nods and pulls out a Kunai, at least their making a solid plan. Of course, it does all henge on Kaion's ability to hold the Chunin in place...Koyaiba sweatdrops.

_Koyaiba!_ His conscious barks suddenly.

_What now, what now?_

_Kaion's stealing our gag! Kill him! Do it! Now!_

_Aren't you supposed to be the mental manifestaition of my good side?_

_Do it! DO IT!_ Koyaiba shakes his head and sighs.

_Even my good side wants me to do something evil...I am one screwed up little boy._ He shrugs and turns to the others. "Alright Kaion, sounds like a plan. You bind him, then Ratio chakra poits him. Arms, legs, and chest, right? Then me and Isanni go in for the kill." He grins viscously. "Let's kill this bastard."


----------



## Cjones (Apr 27, 2009)

Minori stared at Balrog face to face the fiery passion of the will of fire burning inside her. Balrog smirked at her and put his dukes up getting ready to engage her in close combat. Balrog kicked up the dirt to cover Minori's vision and charge straight through getting ready to ram her. He gut checks her hard only for it to dissapear in a clode of smoke "!Substitution?" He called out surprised "AHHHH" Minori screamed out and punch him right in the jaw sending him to the ground.

Balrog tumbled to the ground skidding "For someone her age she's strong" he said getting back up. "This is my opening!" Minori thought in her head as she charged Balrog. Taking her last shiruken Minori tied her paper bomb to it "I only got one shot." "YOU LITTLE WENCH I'LL KILL YOU." With rage in his voice Balrog swung his massive arms with all his power at Minori. Minori ducked in time and his punch up rooted a tree _"He's powerful."_ Balrog came and tried to axe-handle her 'Now's my chance!" She screamed in her head.

There was a loud thud to the ground and smoke/dust kicked up everywhere. As the dust cleared Minori was no where insight "Where'd you go?" Balrog asked surprised. "Right here" Minori came down upon him from out the air and kicked him in the jaw. In the same motion she threw he shiruken with all her power and lodged it in his stomach. The tag began to light and ignited in his stomach. "ARRRGH."

Minori touched the ground exhuasted "I did i.." A jaw shattering hit could be heard as Minori went flying back to the ground _"Wha...What!?" _At her feet stood Balrog half bloody and limping "Thought you could get me huh?! Well now you die." _"Impossible there is no way he could still be standing"_ Minori thought in utter disbelief and began to stand again. "I'll finish you even if it cost me my life." Though Minori was spent _"All I can do is bluff...I may be in over my head this time."_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 27, 2009)

_Pssst....Kaion_ the Uchiha's conscience whispers at him.

_What?_ Kaion asks.
_
Koyaiba's jealous of your conscience_ the voice replies. 

Kaion shrugs, _So what's new, I'm an Uchiha. Everyone's jealous of me._ 
_
Ah good point_ the voice whispers back. _I'm gonna go sleep now, talk to you in twenty years. _

Kaion nods at Koyaiba as he preps his jutsu. "PREPARE TO BE SHOCKED AND AWED TEAM 2!!!!" he shouts, really meaning Team 1 but he's just obsessed with being on Vergil's squad.

Kaion focuses on Vuga, imagining a bullseye around the Chuunin and he starts performing the necessary hand seals just like his big sister taught him. "ARE YOU READY TO ROCK?!?!?" he asks his team like a rockstar. The rest of his team however just looks at him blankly and you can even hear crickets chirping. "THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT!!!!" Kaion exclaims obliviously.

*"Murder of Crows Confusion!"* Kaion yells in a voice of power. The space above Kaion's head explodes into smoke and a Crow flies out. Kaion looks up at the crow....but there's supposed to be way more he thinks. Suddenly the Crow flies at Kaion and starts pecking him in the face. "AAAAAGHH GET OFFA ME!!! ATTACK HIM NOT ME!!!" Kaion screams and he points at Vuga. Kaion starts running around back and forth batting at the Crow which has firmly lodged itself ontop of his head, pecking at him.  

"Hey guys give me a sec to sort this out okay!?!?" Kaion yells as he faceplants into a tree. *BABLAM!* He was trying to smash the crow against the tree but forgot that it just disappears in a puff of smoke if you hit it hard enough.

"Okay guys one more time I promise..." Kaion mutters in a daze.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Apr 27, 2009)

"Oh that's lovely," Soraio said in a slightly girlish voice, picking up his wooden weapon as he sized up the chief. _Hmm...all muscle....still, I think between the three of us we have a speed advantage. But, anything less than my Shishi Rendan won't work on this guy,_ Soraio thought. _Then again, I don't know what my teammates can do either..._

Soraio put his weapon away; more trouble than it was worth here. Making three seals, Soraio whispered "Bunshin no Jutsu," as four other clones spread out behind him, each in a different battle stance. Soraio's plan would be evident to his teammates; use the clones as decoys and go for a big move to knock out the man, plus whatever they came up with.


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 27, 2009)

Taiyo went into a stance most Hyuga started off in when they began a battle, examining the cheif's coils system. He ran at the chief, slowing down as he neared him. He landed a couple palm strikes in the chief's stomach, blocking off several chakra points with his inserted chakra. A few strikes was all he could get in, when the chief knocked him across the room with an open hand strike across the chest, Taiyo slamming against the wall.

Taiyo stumbled up, going into his battle stance again. He could see some of the blocked off chakra points within the chief's stomach, and planned on blocking off enough to make him unable to battle anymore. He got up, and grabbed a chair, throwing it at the bandit, but it was just deflected. He ran at the chief again, throwing some palm strikes, although the chief just blocked them all, Taiyo still being able to block off some points in his arm.

The chief knocked him across the room again, now Taiyo was getting pissed off. "Alright, ass hole! I'm tired of this shit, your ass is going in the slammer!" he yelled, throwing a chair at him and then hiding under a desk. He formed a hand sign, and a clone appeared, but he only hid under the desk so the chief wouldn't see him. The clone went out, running behind the chief and throwing some more chairs.

"Come on, I was expecting more of a match! You're scared of a couple chairs?" the clone asked, as the chief began to charge him. He hit the clone, and the clone hit the wall, staying on the ground, acting as if knocked out. As the chief was distracted by the clone, the real Taiyo was behind him, waiting for the right time to attack. The chief kicked the clone, and the clone burst into a cloud of smoke.

"A clone?!" the chief yelled, as he swung around in confusion. Before he could realise the real Taiyo was behind him, Taiyo ambushed him, get many palm strikes in there, blokcing off at least thirty of his chakra points. His thigh began to pulse in pain again, and Taiyo began to back down after about twenty more chakra points being blocked off. He hid underneath another desk again.

"I'm gonna deal with this injry real quick, you guys kick his ass, I'll be done soon!" he said, wrapping his injry in another bandage. He put pressure on it, trying to stop the bleeding, which would be all he did before he would go back out.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 27, 2009)

Kaion jumps back to his feet, red faced with embarrassment. Right now he wishes he could just jump into a hole and not come out again but nonetheless he knows that he has a responsibility to his subordinates. Afterall who would save their asses if he weren't around he thinks. 

"Okay this time its for real I promise!" Kaion pronounces and he focuses everything he's got. I can do this! he shouts in his mind, I'll show Dad I'm good enough!

Kaion forms the hand seals rapidly and focuses on Vuga who's spawned even more illusionary copies. *"MURDER OF CROWS CONFUSION!!!"* Kaion yells and unlike last time, a much bigger explosion of gray smoke buffets over Kaion's head. Suddenly dozens of crows as black as night fly out towards Vuga in a wave like a swirling ebony cloud. They caw loudly and envelop the Chuunin, going right through his copies and targeting the real Vuga.  

Vuga snarls in anger as his vision is swarmed by the crows. He slashes at the birds, causing the one's that he hits to disappear in a puff of smoke, just like shadow clones, but for everyone that he hits another just replaces it. Meanwhile Kaion stands with both his hands clasped together, panting heavily, sweat pouring under his headband. 

"I can't hold this for much longer!!" he yells at his team. Maybe like five or ten more seconds at most thinks Kaion.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 28, 2009)

_*Hinote's dream:*_

_Hinote sat at a table which he quickly recognized as the one in his house's kitchen. At the table sat a Uchiha man with coal black eyes and the emblem of the Uchiha on his shoulder. This man, Hinote could tell, was his father. "F-father. What are you doing here?" He asked. Hinote was fully aware that he had passed out.

"I just want to talk with my son. Is that okay?" Hinote's father asked. His response was a single nod. "I see that you carry the lion emblem. Do you understand what the emblem is for? What it means?" He asked the younger Uchiha.

"Not really. I wear it to remember you, now that you're gone." Hinote admitted, putting his hand on the lion, attached to the chain around his neck.

"This lion... It is the never-ending will. The lion never gives up. It always has the spirit to keep going, and that is how it will help you. It will always help you to keep going without giving up." His father explained, closing his eyes. "Do you give up?"

Hinote sighed. "I try not to... I give everything one-hundred and ten percent and will get up whenever I can, but sometimes it is just really hard to get back up after getting beaten as bad as I was. Hell, I have some cracked ribs, my back is probably messed up from hitting that tree twice, and that punch in the gut made me bleed out the mouth. I can't get back up." Hinote said, groaning.

"That's a good point. Sometimes, you have to know when to stay down. Know your limits, Hinote. If you push too far, you will die. But, sometimes you have to keep pushing in order to protect others." The passed Uchiha told his son. "Hold the lion as a reminder of how you shouldn't give up, okay? And, consider yourself lucky. I remember that sensei of yours from before I died. Kiya is a medical ninja, so she should try to fix you up well." He added. "But, I have to leave now. Bye."

"Goodbye, father." Hinote mumbled, reluctant to let his father go. His dream faded and he swore he could hear the battle happening._


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Apr 28, 2009)

Miyako makes three quick hand signs making two clones of himself. He jumps around the boss surrounding him on the left, right, and in the front. The three of them make a handsign and start focusing their chakra. "Fukumi Hari." Miyako says strongly. Two of the needles hit the musculars man throat and the third needle hit milimeters to the left of his heart. Each of the three were near fatal hits but probably wouldn't be enough to take him down. "We need to get out of here guys..." he says a bit of worry was in his voice. He disperses of his clones and jumps over the bandit, landing near Taiyo.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2009)

"I can't hold this for much longer!!" he yells at his team. Maybe like five or ten more seconds at most thinks Kaion.

"Alright then, let's go guys. Gogogogogogo!" Koyaiba shouts. "But first...henge!" He shouts, performing the nescasary handseas. With a small poof, Koyaiba's clothes change into a black cloak. He is also holding a sword. "Hah!" He shouts, dropping the sword and grabbing a kunai. He, Ratio, and Isanni sprint forward, Ratio activating slamming his Byakugan and slamming several of Vuga's chakra points closed. The chunin hows in pain and rage, but can't do anything through the swarm of crows. Almost immediatly afterwards, Koyaiba and Isnanni rush forward. "Combo attack...A Thousand cuts!" The shout at the same time, their kunai causing dozens of deep cuts all over Vuga's body.. He screams, and the crows abruptly vanish as Kaion rushes forward. "He's almost down!" Koyaiba shouts. "Finish him now!" All for members of team 1 attack.

"Shishi Rendan!" Koyaiba shouts, blasting Vuga into the air.

"Senpuu!" Isanni shouts, leaping into the air and performing several kicks and chops, sending back down to the waiting Ratio.

"Gentle fist!" Ratio hits Vuga again and again, closing even more chakra points. He spins away, leaving just Kaion... 

"And Now for the genius Uchiha prodigy...Great Fireball Jutsu!" Kaion shouts from directly above Vuga's prone form. The blast envelopes Vuga, who doesn't move at all."

"Is he dead?" Ratio asks curiously. 

"No, but that's about to change," Koyaiba said calmly, drawing his last kunai. He leans down and draws a long cut against Vuga's throat, who doesn't so much as move. "Now he's dead. C'mon, let's go check up on the brat."


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 28, 2009)

Taiyo did not ake a long time at all bandaging his wound. "We're not leaving until one of us dies, or that bastard is tied up!" he yelled, jumping back out. As soon as he jumped out, he immediately jumped at the bandit, kicking him in the face, and he staggered backwards. He took this advantage and unleashed all of his fury on the bandit, blocking off about three fourths of his chakra points.

The bandit took a swing at Taiyo, but he immediately jumped back. "You might as well give up, your chakra is low, and if you continue much more, you will die." he told the bandit. The bandit continued on though, throwing chairs and other things at them. Taiyo formed some hand signs, and said, "Bunshin no Jutsu!" and a clone came up.

He sent the real him and his clone to his team mates, and told them "You guys distract him, and I'll use the wire to tie him up." they told his team mates. He got his clone ready, and waited for his team mates to oblige.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 28, 2009)

"Ugh..." Dante says covered in blood. "I used too much chakra on that last hit." He shakes off the blood dripping from his arm, Sagat's body in several places. It was a combination of Wind and Hyuuga style that had won the battle. He yanked a kunai from out of his leg and walked over to the corpse of Vega. It was burnt, battered and split open. These kids were pretty good killers.

Kiya had Bison on the ropes and Balrog was severly injured. One final attack would do it. 

"Hey Kiya! You better handle the kid. I'm....not really all that presentable at the moment." he said.

Dante looked over to the bandits and grinned. He sprinted towards them displaying an awesome array of taijutsu, barely wasting a move and finishing off with a Kaiten that sent them in all directions.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 28, 2009)

Suddenly Minori got an idea _"I got it I'll use that new genjutsu I learned I can't believe I started doubting myself."_ Balrog roared and charged snatching Minori up by the neck squeezing and trying to crush her wind pipe. He gave a sadistic smile remarking "Is this what Konoha has to offer? A bunch of useless genin...you nothing to me?' He bellowed out while laughing.

Minori narrowed he eyes at him and slowly began moving her hands in a hand sign at him which stopped his laughter "Got...cha" Minori wheezed out doing one more hand sign "Demonic Illusion: Death Mirage Jutsu!!" Leaves started to kick up as Balrog was left alone in the forest. He let the grip he had over Minori go and she fell to the ground gasping for air. "He's all taijutsu so I doubt if he's that good with genjutsu" Minori thought to herself as she readied to strike.

Balrog began seeing images of his friends in a pool of blood and mulitated. He then began to panic and his eyes bugged out. Minori got into position and spat two needles out of her mouth "If I remember my training to assassinate...his jugular vein should be right by the left side of his throat." The needles soared hitting their target. Balrogs eyes bugged out as he began gagging on his own blood and choking. He managed to gasp a "What" before he fell to the ground bleeding to death.

Minori fell to the ground on her knees "It's finally over" she thought to herself, but the calm was cut short as she thought about Hinote and rushed to his side. He was still knocked out Minori flipped him over and placed her head on his chest _"His breathing is good, but either the Hokage or Kiya-sensei will have to fully heal him, but I have to do what I can." _Minori began to pull out her medical kit that ranged from  bandages and anti-bacteria spray to siringes and everything. She began treating Hinote by first treating his minori wounds and taping him up.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 28, 2009)

Hinote opened his eyes a bit, his gaze meeting Minori's. "Hey there. Did you win?" He asked weakly. "What am I saying? Of course you did. Why wouldn't you?" Hinote laughed to himself. His eyes moved to the wounds Minori had worked on. "Thanks for that. I think I broke my ribs, though. Damn my persistence." He mumbled, putting his hand on his ribs, feeling them, wincing as he did so. "Yep, those are broken... Is Ami still okay?" Hinote asked, getting his mind back in the mission.

Throwing a bit of wire over a branch above him, Hinote pulled on it to force himself to his feet. That hurt like hell to do. He hid the pain, proceeding to walk slowly to pick up all of the shuriken that he had used against Balrog. "These may come in handy again." Hinote told himself, looking at the battles that were still going on.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 28, 2009)

Hinote began to open his eyes and their gaze meet as he began to speak weakly _"Hey there. Did you win?"...."What am I saying? Of course you did. Why wouldn't you?" _ Minori had just finshied patching him up "You have no idea how hard it was" she thought to herself.

She watched as Hinote picked up some of the used weapons from the battle stating that they could come in handy later. Minori packed up her kit and walked over to him slinging his arm over his shoulder "Come....we have to regroup near Ami to protect her Tsuki is over there....I'll help you walk." Minori waited into he got into a comfortable position to lean on her before she began walking "You...better not die on me Hinote you or Tsuki...if you do I'll never forgive either one of you" she said in a small whisper to herself. Minori had a gut feeling, but she wouldn't acknowledge it, but maybe her teammates were beginning to grow on her.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 29, 2009)

Hinote chuckled at Minori's help. It wasn't that it was funny, but in the beginning, Minori wouldn't really talk much and she didn't seem to care about Tsuki or Hinote, but she actually just showed concern for him. "Minori-chan, I..." He started. "Thanks. You didn't have to help me in the first place, you could have left me there, but you didn't. And when Balrog was whipping me around, you could have stayed down, but you didn't. You saved me. I guess I owe you one, huh?" Hinote asked, smiling at Minori.

_Minori-chan... You've changed...._ Hinote thought. It was a good thing, though. Hinote felt helpless, having to get helped around. His eyes gazed to the sky, examining the clouds and sun. The warmth felt good on his face. He looked back down, seeing the fighting that was still going on.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 29, 2009)

Moving quickly Kiya put some distance between herself and Bison.  “Alright I am sick of playing with you…” she growled at the man in front of her.

“We have only just begun…” Bison said with a grin.

“And we are finished…”  Kiya said in return.  “Satsu no jutsu!” she yelled and slammed her hand into the ground causing it to open beneath him.  Before he could get out of the whole she yelled once more.  “Soba!” the earth then closed around him, essentially crushing him.  “Told you we were done.”  Kiya then looked around her.  Bandits were attacking Ami but the others seemed to have that under control.  What caused her concern was her squad.  “They aren’t looking to good…” she mumbled running over to them.  “You guys okay?” she asked looking at them with concern.


Still sitting on her horse, Ami looked around at the ninja with tears in her eyes.  “They came back…after what I said…and firing them…they came back…” she mumbled as she watched the last of the bandits being taken care of.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 29, 2009)

Kaions flops down onto the ground in a heap after executing that last fireball. He feels his chakra running on empty and just sits down, trying to catch his breath. Even still he can feel the rush of adrenaline surging through his body and he feels slightly in a euphoric daze. Kaion tilts his head up and stares blankly at the charred and bloody body of Vuga. Somehow the Chuunin still clings to life. _We did that to him_....Kaion thinks to himself. 

"Is he dead?" Ratio asks curiously. 

"No, but that's about to change," Koyaiba said calmly, drawing his last kunai. He leans down and draws a long cut against Vuga's throat, who doesn't so much as move. Kaion flinches slightly and looks away as Koyaiba slits the man's throat. _Nope this is nothing like my comic books,_ Kaion thinks, _where no one, even the villains hardly ever die, and when they do its not like this, being bled like a farm animal._

"Now he's dead. C'mon, let's go check up on the brat."

Kaion gets up feeling a bit woozy and lightheaded. "Ugh I think I'm gonna be sick," he mumbles, and he staggers around on unsteady feet like a drunken sailor. Suddenly he spins around randomly and throws up......right in the direction of where a very grateful Ami is.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 29, 2009)

Hinote chuckled nervously at his sensei's question. "The thing is... That bastard was strong. He broke my ribs, I think. My back feels messed up too. Minori-chan fixed up some of my minor things pretty well. Hell, she probably saved my life." He explained, smiling. "Can you do anything about this? I realize medical jutsu probably can't fix broken bones completely, but can you do what's possible, Kiya-sensei?" Hinote asked, holding his ribs in pain.

"I'll gladly take some painkillers too." He mumbled. "Anything to stay out of the hospital." Hinote hated the hospital. Another pain had just occurred to him when he tried to stand on his own. When Balrog had grabbed him by his foot, he grabbed the ankle really hard. He could tell that it was badly bruised just by how it felt. Hinote started to fall again, but re-supported himself on Minori.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 29, 2009)

Raito looks at the now dead Vuga. He couldn't believe how much of a fool he was to get caught in a genjutsu, but he calmed himself, thinking about the fact that he is only a genin. He shrugged the thought off and walked with the others. He, then, looked at Kaion, who was seemed sick at the moment and threw up on Ami,"Karma must be one cruel bitch," he thought, then continued walking and patted Kaion on the back. After that, he began to do some random training. He concentrated some of his chakra into a single point in his index and middle finger, then dashed towards a tree. As the hit connected, bark bursted from both the front of the tree, which made Raito strangely upset,"Dang it, not enough," he said to himself. Then again, this was a move he won't master for another year or so. He walked back to the others and stretched,"What do we do now?" he asked.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 29, 2009)

"Blegh!" Kaion utters after throwing up on Ami. "I can taste everything that I had for breakfast, lunch, and dinner....except all at the same time!" he mutters disgustedly. He takes out a small canteen of water from his belt and rinses his mouth out and then wipes his mouth on his good sleeve, the other sleeve is ripped and blood soaked.  

"Huh?!" Kaion finally notices Ami's current state. He didn't notice before because Ami looked the same to him, pre throw up and post throw up. "Oh I'm sorry," he tells her, kinda meaning it and yet not really. Kaion reaches into his pocket and pulls out a snot ridden handkerchief and hands it to Ami. 

"Here use this, you've got some on your nose," he tells her.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Apr 29, 2009)

"Sounds like a plan," one of the Soraio images said. Presumably the real one. All five walked towards the bandit leader, surrounding him in a pentagon-shape. The leader kept his eyes on the Soraio that had spoken, who now stood in front of him. Off to his left, another called "You know....you really should pay attention to all of us."

Demonstrating this, all five Soraio's rushed the bandit leader, who appeared confused for just a moment....as four clones poofed into smoke, obscuring the bandit and Soraio for a second. "Ago Yakushin!" Soraio cajoled, dropping to the ground and leaning far back as he kicked straight up, hitting the bandit in the chin and sending him flying. 

_Not enough room for the full combo, but all the same..._ Soraio thought, leaping after the bandit, who he'd kicked towards Taiyo, and pummeling him with three punches to the sternum before flipping forward and axe-kicking the man into the ground at Taiyo's feat. "Shishi Rendan, Tenrai style!!"

Flipping up and away from the bandit leader, Soraio stood up as he brushed his hair back behind his ears. "Did you hear it?" he murmured. "The song of the divine wind...." Blinking, as if returning from a trip to another place in his head, Soraio motioned to Taiyo. "Better tie him up quickly; I held back, so he won't be stunned for long."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 29, 2009)

Dante watched the multicoloured liquid come flying out of Kaion's mouth and burst out laughing. He was trying to be professional but he kept seeing the scene over and over in his head and was having trouble breathing

*"K-Kai..."* he tried to say but failed. *"Kaion! Ah dude, that's liquid gold right there!"* He tried to be serious

*"You...shouldn't....vomit on...people...ahahaha...ah crap I'm sorry Ami. That's like a new Katon jutsu or something, cos I'm seriously dying here!"* Dante said. He suddenly realised that if he laughed too much more then he'd piss himself, something he was not willing to do. He stumbled towards a tree, but couldn't make it, still laughing, he dropped his trousers and drained the snake, his ass facing everyone.

Unfortunately this had not been the first time Kiya had seen it, she was just glad nothing was coming out of it this time.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 29, 2009)

“Oh god this is so disgusting!  I was going to double your pay!  Now I think I will take it for cleaning…damages…“ Ami said looking down at her self the tears continued to fall, making trails through the regurgitated meals now covering her body.  She swallowed a big lump in her throat but couldn’t still the gagging sensation once the smell of the vomit hit her.  Ami leaned over her horses neck and spewed what was left in her stomach right down Kaion’s arm and body. 

“Oh great weak stomachs…”  Kiya says beginning to scan the faces of the other genin to make sure they weren’t going to be sick also.  “Oh Dante knock it off!”  Kiya says whirling around then see him doing his business.  “Of all the times…Just for that your cleaning them up!” she mumbles rolling her eyes and looking at Hinote leaning on Minori.  “Why don’t the two of you go sit by that…” she pauses for a moment and changes direction.  “That tree…” she adds pointing at the tree away from Dante.  “Don’t need you seeing that yet…please tell me no one else was hurt…”  Kiya mumbled not wanting to go near the vomit soaked pair yet.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 29, 2009)

“Guys are always so gross.” Issanni says aloud and looks at Ami.  “I am very sorry about what my teammates are doing.  Please forgive them.” she says, taking a breath, “Do you need something to change into?” she says, rubbing the back of her head, “Only thing I have are the jumpsuits of looove.” she hums as she skips.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 29, 2009)

"Yes everything is fine Kiya-sensei" Minori spoke a little out of breath. _"I'm starting to feel kind of light headed._" She knew it was serious, but decided to ignore _"I can't let people get the idea that I"m injuried that's showing weakness...I also don't wnat people worrying about me"_  she told herself. Minori was telling any body, but it was getting difficult to breathing and was silently wheezing _"That one punch he gave me may have curshed a lung as long as I don't inhale to fast or sharply I'll be find."_

_*“Why don’t the two of you go sit by that…tree"*_ Minori looked and noded. *"Please tell me no one else was hurt…”*  Minori thought for a moment and then turned back to her sensei "No Tsuki was with Ami the hold time protecting her." Minori began to slowly walk while supporting Hinote to the tree, but couldn't get very far. She fell to one leg and her eyes bugged out and she began holding her chest "Can't breath." Minori began wheezing and it wasn't long before she fell to the ground unconscious.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2009)

Koyaiba barely noticed when Kaion and Ami threw up all over each other, he was too tired to care anyway. He sat wearily down by the tree and put his head in his hands. Everything hurt...so much...

_Hey Koyaiba_

_What do you want?_

_You feel bad about killing Vega, don't you?_

_No. He was a monster. Somebody had to do it._

_Your brain can say that, but your heart won't care._

_Just shut up. Go away. I don't need you. I don't need a conscious._

_Everyone needs a conscious Koyaiba. Even you._

_No, I don't. Leave me alone._

_....I guess you want to be alone._

_Really? Where'd you get that idea?_

_We'll talk later._

_No, we won't._

_I'm looking forward to it._ And then he was gone. Koyaiba just sat for a moment. If anyone here knew him well enough, they would know he was trying to keep from crying.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 29, 2009)

_Dear Mr. or Mrs. Editur

I just read you're terribile articile in the newspaper slanderizing the great and awesome Uchiha Clan and especiully a certian Uchiha prodigy in the muld of the legundery Uchiha Susuke. Well let me say that the Uchiha have never had anything to do with cleaning Elephent poop. That is the job of the Hyuuga not the Uchiha. Also that crabby lady hokage has no respect for the Uchiha or Uchiha produgies. She really is a meen and bitchy old lady, that's the only part you got rite. Let us pray that an Uchiha will becume Hokage one day and get rid of the Sanitatiun Departmunt to. 

Sincerley
Uchiha Kai
A concerned Uchiha _

Kaion sits down on a large rock, with a pen and pad, while Ami complains endlessly. What's her big deal, Kaion wonders, I've been covered in a lot worse and I never cried.  

He looks down at this note that he just wrote in three minutes and feels very proud of its quality. He plans to mail it to the Editor and Chief of the Konoha Times, when he gets back to the Village. In his mind he thinks that the Newspaper will immediately print an apology and when his father reads it he'll see that they were lying, those slandererz.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 30, 2009)

Raito shook his head after seeing Kaion spew food chunks on Ami,"What a disgrace..." he thought,"Disgrace..." then he finally noted the reason, or possible reason, why Kaion acted that way. Of course, it was just a hunch, so he kept his mouth shut until he can have some good evidence. Thankfully, to divert his thoughts, his own uncle, Dante, begins to pee after laughing his ass off. He walks towards Kiya after she asked her team if they were okay,"I don't know that guy," he said pointing at Dante. He continued walking towards Koyaiba. He kneeled down and lifted Koyaiba's head up by his hair, and pointed at Kaion and Ami,"I swear those two are going to be lovers someday. I mean, look at them, they're already giving each other gifts," he laughed, then stood up and kicked Koyaiba, not hard enough to hurt though,"Dude, suck it up, we already have enough sympathetic characters in this story, we don't another one. Besides, you're the damn jackass character that everyone hates, but loves because of your damn attitude, and Kaion's stealing your thunder, so hurry up soak it up and laugh at the bastard." Of course, to Raito, this was the most crude lecture he made, and probably won't work against Koyaiba, but it had to be said, especially for Koyaiba. He sat down and sighed, he was only one that didn't receive any actual damage, since he barely did a thing, while everyone else was throwing up and stuff, kind of made him feel useless.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 30, 2009)

Koyaiba sighed and rolled his eyes. He should have expected tis from Raito. "Hey man, you're righht," he says sincerely, reaching out a hand. Raito grasps it to help pull him up, and Koyaiba yanks down, hard. Raito is pulled facefirst into a large puddle of mud. Koyaiba grins. "Thats better."  He stands slowly, then faces Kaion. He was getting his second wind now. "Hey, Kaion, love the new look. You can hrdly tell you're an Uchiha under all of it."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 30, 2009)

Team 2. 

Vergil watched as the group of bandits drew closer to the house. The dogs had picked up a scent. There was now little to no chance of them getting out without causing a huge disturbance. They were out of time and Vergil had to pull them out. He breathed in and shouted

"INTRUDERS!" Vergil was at a different building. The group at the Main house turned and ran towards Vergil's voice

"Where?" they asked angrily. The scene was becoming overcrowded with more and more bandits coming. Vergil, still in his henged guard form pointed to supply house. The dogs were now close enough and he put them under a genjutsu, altering their sense of smell. They would now be chasing after Zensoku, a midnight flower, abundant in this forest.

The guards raced in to the house and Vergil quietly stepped back and made a seal. The whole building exploded and collapsed onto them, the exploding tags he had placed earlier working well. The others around Vergil looked in shock, then turned to him only to have their sight met with a blade that effortlessly sliced through all of them. 

Vergil would be the distraction as the genin made theor escape. They would be pursued but by not as many. The rest was up to them.

Team 1.

*"Clean them up?"* Dante said looking at Kaion and Ami who were covered in chuke. Then he grinned. *"OK!"*

Five handseals later, two pillars of water came rising up from the river and a made their way towards the pair, washing them with the force of a hose.

*"Mission complete!"* he said pointing his finger in the air. Then pulling his pants up. Kiya shook her head despondantly, *"Right Team 1. I think we've done all we can here, let's move out!"*

Ami looked like she was about to say something but then didn't. Dante leaped off towards the forest giving a wink and a smile to Ami as he left.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 30, 2009)

Kaion folds up the letter and slips it into his pocket. He looks up at Koyaiba questioningly, barely noticing that he had spoke. "Huh?! What're you talkin' about?" he asks Koyaiba and he points at his clothes, which save for some blood, and dirt, is vomit free. 

"You been confusing things again? I guess Dante's right and you really do smoke those shrooms," he tells Koyaiba while chuckling slightly. It's nice to be an Uchiha Kaion thinks, it makes it easier to make fun of his hapless subordinates.   

"I threw up on Amelie," he means Ami, "Not myself you dumbass," and he starts laughing. "See what happens when you listen to retarded Hyuuga!" and he falls on his back laughing. 

"Oh wait I'm sorry all Hyuuga are retarded!" and he finds this particular dig hilarious. "Wait hold on let me add this to my letter," Kaion mumbles and he pulls out the note and starts scribbling intently. After a minute Kaion nods satisfied and leaps away.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Apr 30, 2009)

Miyako looked around warily. Waiting for Taiyo to tie up the bandit. "I don't have good feeling about being here much longer..." Miyako mutters to his team. He reaches into the container on his right leg pulling out a kunai and gripping it tightly. "Taiyo, hurry up and tie that guy up so we can get the hell out of here..." he says nervously.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 30, 2009)

Raito got up and shooke the mud from his face,"Yep, he's back," he thought. He began walking towards the group after Koyaiba until his uncle summons up to pillars of water and almost drowns him along with Kaion and Ami. Thankfully, he jumped onto a tree before the water hit him. He jumped back down and continued walking towards the group until he heard Kaion's remark,"See what happens when you listen to a retarded Hyuuga? Oh wait, I'm sorry, all Hyuuga are retarded![/COLOR"]" Finally, Raito snapped. He dashed in front of Kaion in fit of rage, and grabbed him by the collar, activating his Byakkugan,"I've had ENOUGH! I've had enough of your damn arrogance! I don't care if you're Uchiha, Hyuuga, or any other shitty clan we have here, but you are nothing but a damn genin!" Raito throws him to the ground,"I've put up with a lot of things, but I am getting tired of your damn arrogance. Why is it so hard for you to learn that you are a part of a team now, and that everyone of us here needs each other?! You know what? If you believe that you're talented enough to go on your own, then fine, just leave, but as long as you keep that damn attitude of yours, you're nothing but a disgrace to me and I'll never accept you as part of our team, you got that?" he begins to walk off,"We don't have time to waste on shitholes like you..." 

Of course, he wasn't doing this out of anger, but of pride. If anyone knew him, they would know that his father taught him a lot of things, and that includes pride. "_Son, you must learn that in being a ninja, you must learn how to control your emotions, but do keep your pride strong. You are a Hyuuga, a very strong and prestigious clan, be proud of that and let know one tell you otherwise..._" That has always been stuck in Raito's heart. Raito's pride and Kaion's pride were two different things: Raito was pround of being a Hyuuga, but didn't let it go to his head, while Kaion, who was also proud of his clan, was proud of the power of his clan and that same power, and wanting of it, had combined with whatever weakness he had in his mind and turned into arrogance. Raito knew he was going to receive some form of lecture, but he didn't care. Really, he just wanted to be left alone for awhile, so he ignored whatever lecture he was about to receive.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 30, 2009)

Koyaiba rolled his eyes at Ratio's outburst. "Oh calm down, you sound like a spoiled child. Kaion does too, but he's so ridiculously wrong it's hilarious." He looked at his Hyuuga teammate evenly. "Here. I'll settle it for you. Both the Uchiha and Hyuuga clans suck. S-U-C-K. Suck. They both rely way too much on their stupid eyes and are totally convinced everyone else is so far beneath them that they don't matter. 1st Hokage, 2nd Hokage, 3rd Hokage, 4th Hokage, 5th Hokage. None of them either Hyuuga or Uchiha. I don't know about the others, but still. None of the original sannin, although Oro did really want the sharingan...or just wanted to molest Sasuke." Koyaiba paused. "The point is, Ratio, you are a hot headed idiot. So calm down, sit down, and shut up, or so help me God, I will kill you."


----------



## EPIC (Apr 30, 2009)

Raito was just about to ignore Koyaiba, but couldn't, he was far too angry,"Koyaiba, there's a point in time where you need to shut the fuck up and leave people alone. This would be that time. Besides, don't rule yourself out, I don't know why you hate both of our clans, but don't try guessing people all because of your hatred. If you were paying attention, you would've noticed that I said that we all need each other, so you, especially you and Kaion, need to shut the hell up. As far as I'm concerned, all three of us are just a bunch of damn disgraces..." Raito was too ticked off at this point, he walked towards a tree and leaned on it, trying hard to calm down.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 30, 2009)

**Snoooooooooooooore**

Kaion sleeps under a large Elm tree somewhere in the great Konoha forest. He had already long since left the scene of Ami, her royal bitchiness. So whomever his teammates are speaking to is a mystery that may never be solved. Kaion was fearful of returning back home immediately so he decided to just take a nap now and then mess around in town later. Hopefully his father's temper will have simmered down by then. 

The young Uchiha mumbles random words in his sleep. "....Uchiha......vomit......Hyuuga's suck...."

**Snoooooooooooooore**


----------



## F.O.K. (Apr 30, 2009)

"Right!" Taiyo said to Miyako, throwing the wire spool at the Bandit's legs and letting the wire uncoil as it flew at his legs, and as soon as it hooked around his feet, he began running in circles around the bandit, stopping after about five times around. He then tied it tightly, and then he tied up the bandit's arms. Taiyo blocked off about five sixths of the bandit's chakra points, making him lose a bunch of energy and making him very exhausted. The bandit stopped struggling, and he began to fall asleep.

Taiyo looked at his two team mates. "Well...that's over. Let's go meet up with Vergil." he said, looking out the window. "Looks like we only caught him because of sensei's distraction." he said. He sighed, dreading having to form another clone. He did so, and they picked up the bandit.

"Let's go guys." he said, busting open the window and jumping out. He carried the bandit over to their sensei, holding him out. "We're done sensei. We got the documents, and we got this dude." he said. "Could you hold this?" he said, gesturing at the bandit.

((suckish, but that's what you get when the GM's catch an error >.> jk))


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 30, 2009)

"said that we all need each other, so you, especially you and Kaion, need to shut the hell up. As far as I'm concerned, all three of us are just a bunch of damn disgraces..." Raito was too ticked off at this point, he walked towards a tree and leaned on it, trying hard to calm down.

Koyaiba laughed quietly to himself and sat next to Isanni, pretending like Ratio had never even spoken. He was much better at ignoring people than the Hyuuga was. "I mean, they all act like they have something to prove. Like their clans wil...kick them out if they fail once or something. But the Hyuuga clan's had plenty of failures. Like Hinata. Remember that worthless piece of shit? Right, neither do I. And it's not like the Uchiha's are any better off. That Obito kid sucked ass. The only good thing her ever did was give his eye to Kakashi, who was already amazing anyway....and then that eye ended up killing him. Great gift, huh?"


----------



## Cjones (Apr 30, 2009)

_Inside MInori's head

".........Your weak."

"Wh...who are you?"

"it doesn't matter who I am how could you allow yourself to get hurt and of all else become friends with an Uchihi."

"You have no idea what your talking about and I am not WEAK!"

"YOU ARE WEAK MINORI...you let yourself get injuried and even passed out from your injuries. Not to mention it seems your starting to open up around strangers UCHIHAS! None the less."

"SHUT UP GET OUT OF MY HEAD...SHUT UP."

"You have no one, but your parents...have you noticed your unconscious and none of them have come to your help? Not even....your own sensei. You are weak and rely on others."

"SHUT UP."_

Minori's breathing began to get more rapid and worse. From the outside it seemed she was having a bad dream, but in reality she was fighting against herself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 30, 2009)

Kaion walks up to his favorite Magazine store and peers inside, he sees his arch nemesis, old man Kibishi, the store owner. The middle aged, and slightly portly Kibishi stands at the front counter reading a newspaper, a cigarette firmly entrenched between his lips. He's a very stern man who can't tolerate anyone under the age 20, or anyone who acts like they're under 20. Behind the man is a sign that reads in big bold black letter, _Banned Customers_. A long list of Konoha teens stretch across the sign and right at the top, like FBI's most wanted is Kaion. 

Kaion creeps away and walks into a blind alley. *"Henge!"* he shouts. 

_5 Minutes later..._
Koyaiba walks into the magazine store and waves at Kibishi. "Hello," he tells the owner. Kibishi looks up at Koyaiba dubiously, not noticing that this kid has Kaion's exact voice, a mistake he will never make again. "Stay out of the adult section!" he growls and then returns back to his newspaper.

"Will do sir!" Koyabia/Kaion responds cheerily. The Genin walks to the comic book section and peruses the various titles. Kaion stealthily scoops up several issues of _Captain Uchiha_, and _One Piece_, then stuffs them under his shirt. He makes his way over to the aisle between the adult section, and the newspaper section, then sneaks a quick peek at Kibishi, waiting for just the right moment. 

"A....A...ACHOO!!" Kibishi sneezes loudly and his cigarette flies out of his mouth. "Dammit!" the man grumbles and he bends down to pick up the smoldering cigarette. Kaion disappears like a bolt of lightning into the adult section and by the time old man Kibishi has raised his head again Kaion is already walking out the store. Only now he has two extra issues of _Hot Kunoichi's Illustrated_ (Swimsuit edition), and _Konoha's Penthouse Pets_, stuffed down his shirt.

Kibishi grabs a camera from behind the counter and shakes his head, "You little dumbfucks must think I'm stupid huh?" he growls and he snaps a picture of Kaion. "You're going on my list and I'm gonna send this photo to the Police Juvenile Department so they can track you down and tell your parents you little thief!" 

Kaion shrugs, "You do that!" he says with a laugh and he runs out the store. A block later he releases the Henge, still laughing delightedly. Usually his transformations aren't even good enough to fool Ninja's but with normal people they work just fine. Well now I can't become that nobody again, next week I'll just impersonate Issanni or that loser Raito when I go into the store he thinks. 

"I wonder if Dad's still pissed off," he mutters to himself. 

_At Kaion's house..._
Saito father of Kaion sits calmly on a chair with a thick leather belt in his hands. On the armrest is a copy of the Konoha Times.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 30, 2009)

Issanni looks at Minori and Hinote, “Do not worry!  I will help you!” she states, dropping her weights, grabbing Minori and taking off at her top speed, “You will be back in the Village as soon as possible!” she yells as she runs.  She spins just before hitting a tree, almost falling but catching herself just in time.  

“Hahaha!  A mere tree cannot take me!” she yells before slipping backwards in a puddle of mud.  She tosses Minori onto dry land and gets up, grabbing her once more before taking off.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 30, 2009)

Hinote sighed, on the ground by the tree still. "Umm... Okay. I guess I'll stay here for now.... can't walk very well." He said, leaning against the tree. Closing his eyes, he listened to the sounds around him. _Dumb Balrog... I hope Kiya-sensei can fix me up. I hate the hospital so much. And that would make my mom worry..._ Hinote thought.

Opening his eyes again, he looked at his sensei. "Umm... Kiya-sensei, can you help me up?" Hinote asked with a nervous smile. He didn't usually like to ask for help, but it sure beat having to stay on the ground.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 30, 2009)

_Inside Minori's mind 2

"See you're wrong...a classmate of mine was worried enough to take me back to the village?"

"Worried you say? She's tossing you around like a doll. Does she even know you could be fighting your life?

"......"

"Not to mention even the kid you broke you neck for to save. I doubt if he's the least bit worried about you.

Even unconscious Minori still pondered "Is what this voice saying is true? Do..Do they really not care about me?

"You need to learn a lesson Minori even if you want to become a medical-ninja to save lives. On the battle field there are no friends just tools of war."

"Tools...of war?"

"That is right...you go and break your neck and save that Uchiha kid and what does he do? He does nothing even didn't even tell your sensei that you were injuried since your usefulness was done he was ready to toss you to the side. FRIEND MY ASS...I MEAN YOUR ASS!"_


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 30, 2009)

Issanni gets to the village, slamming her shoulder into a wall, keeping Minori out of the way.  “Man…” She mutters, sprinting once more.  She skids a corner dust bellowing behind her.  She makes it to the hospital, skidding in on her knees, she hands Minori to a nurse, “Therewasabattleshehassustainedmajordamageandsheneedstobesaved!” She exclaims, one of the nurses nodding, catching all of it.  Minori gets carried off by the nurses as Issanni pants, moving by scooting herself out of the way of the doors.

“I did it…I think I managed to save a comrade…I THINK I SAVED SOMEONE!” she screams as she scooted out the door.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 30, 2009)

“Dante you fucking bastard!”  Kiya yells as the other sensei sped off.  “Couldn’t even wait…” 

Ami hung her head, the tears continued down her face.  She turned the now soggy horse and herself around and began to walk.  Ami looked back over her shoulder and said “Thank you…” ever so quietly.

Kiya nodded but headed over to her injured team.  It was then that Issanni sped over and scooped up Minori and took off.  With a sigh Kiya bent in front of Hinote and placed her hands over his leg, sending her healing chakra out.  After a few minutes she moved her hands upward to his chest.  

“That should do it…we will have to take it slow back to the village.  And, I want you checked at the hospital.  Doubt you will have to stay though.”  Kiya said as she stood.  She looked up the path but the horse and rider were gone.  She scanned the rest of the group and her eyes narrowed.  “GET YOUR ASSES BACK TO THE VILLAGE!!!”  she screamed at everyone in the clearing then looked at Hinote.  “Can you walk or do you need me to carry you?”  she says as she begins to walk and turns waiting.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 30, 2009)

"I-I can walk. It's not that bad anymore." Hinote said with a smile. "Thank you. I hope Minori-chan is okay." He sighed, starting to walk behind Kiya. Hinote laughed slightly. "I can't believe it... I need to get my life saved by Minori, I need to get healed by you... I need some training. Hell, I need a lot of training." He corrected himself.

_Get a hold of yourself, Hinote. You are showing signs of giving up._ Hinote thought to himself. _Remember the lion. It never gives up until the very last breath. You're still breathing aren't you?"_ He asked, trying to encourage himself through his thoughts. Chuckling a bit, he shook his head. "Perhaps I don't realize that you can't always do things by yourself. We are given squads for a reason..." Hinote realized.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 30, 2009)

"I have a really bad feeling in my gut." Azumo spoke very worried. "Your thinking about Minori aren't?" Hideo also began to worry about Minori. "Please be alright...my daughter."
_____________________________________________________________

_Inisde Minori's mind 3

"Go away...you don't know what your talking about."

"So....you still won't listien even after all the facts are there."

"I'll say this again GO AWAY!" Your not going to turn me against my friends...! I also know who you are now."

"You think you know who I am?"

"Yes I do. Your my insercurities and doubt talking to me. Trying to turn me against my friends."

"....I'll leave with this Minori: Don't show weakness that is how you get killed in this world and who you think are your friends...aren't always your friends."_
*
Reality*

The nurses prep Minori and make sure her condition is stable before administering first aid. "Did you call the parents" one of the nurses yelled out while preping Minori. "Yes I sent out a messenger bird and it should arrive their shortly." The place Minori on a bed and rolled her into the emergency room "Let's see if we can save her."

One of the nurses bowed to Issanni "Thank you for bringing her here and don't worry she'll be okay" the nurse smiled.
______________________________________________________________

A bird flap it's wings and landed by a rather big house some blocks from the hopital. The bird landed on the door step in front of a woman with pure white hair "Hideo look...it's a messenger bird." Azumo quickly unfolded the note and began to read it. As she finished the note her face began to drop and fill with worry "OMG! It's Minori she's in the hospital!" Azumo yelled thrusting the letter at Hideo. Hideo quickly scaned over it and got a serious look on his face.

He turned his gaze at his wife and stared into her eyes for a few minutes before noding. With that they took off jumping from roof top to roof top at top speed till they reached the front of the hospital.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (May 1, 2009)

She runs over to Kiya and kneels by Hinote with speechless features. She watches their sensei heal his wound._ 'Get back to the village now!'_ she heard her sensei said and helps her team mate get up. "I can help him Sensei. If you want" she said then looks to her team mate. "I can take your weight and help you get back if you are in to much pain." she said with a bit of care in her voice. 
She noticed how Dante ran off, and so did the girl, but not before she said a silent thank you. It made her smile as she turned back to her partner. "You want my help?" she asks him and holds out her hand and offers to help him back to the town. Team work is essential after all. "I'll help him sensei" she looks to Kiya and walks over closer to Hinote. She showed a smile to her team mate and waits. 
She smiles when he starts to walk by himself and giggles some. It sounded like him. She soon joined them and ran towards the two then started to follow them toward the town. 

(sorry i am very busy. been sick past few days..... ._. been in bed all day)


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2009)

*"Mission completed!"* Dante said bursting through the door and looking around for Vergil. He wasn't there. He won!

"Excellent, so you successfully escorted her to the headquarters in half a day? Even though its a 2 day journey?" Mio said looking at him with those eyes of hers. "Kira, if you would be so kind as to finish the mission?"

"Of course." Nara Kira said melting out from one of the walls and speeding off.

*"Uh...well we eliminated all the threats and..."*

"All the threats? Every single last one of them? Wild bear? Other bandits? Perhaps the Uncle hired others? Dante you don't think do you? Well you can sit here and think about this!"

Suddenly there was a horrific scream from inside the Hokages office as Dante was put in a horrendous genjutsu.

"Take him to the hospital!" Mio barked at the guard as Dante lay curled up on the floor. As he was taken away she opened another file, putting Team 1,2 and 3's Genin names into it. The mission they had just been on had proved to her that she was right about their abilities and could be trusted with the next mission. One without a sensei. She would let them rest before sending them off again.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 1, 2009)

Miyako jumps out the window and lands behind Taiyo. "Good job..." he says to his team mate, patting him on the back a little bit. He puts away the kunai he had been holding and let's his body relax a little bit. 'Everyone seems so much stronger than me...' he thinks to himself unhappily. "Well let head home..." Miyako says to Taiyo. He doesn't let the fact that he's unhappy show in his voice.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 1, 2009)

"You should be a little more cheeful, Miyako-kun," Soraio said from behind Miyako, having followed his teammates out the window. "After all, your Henge was what got us into the base in the first place, was it not?" Soraio gave a breezy smile, stepping past Miyako as his hand glided over his fellow Genin's shoulder comfortingly. 

Turing his head, Soraio's effiminate hair swayed in the wind as he looked on with dismay; quite a show of force was being prestented by the bandits massing together. "And now we have to run," Soraio said with a mock sigh. "Oh well.....Bunshin no Jutsu!" Soraio's hands moved three times again, creating four clones, as before. When his team began to withdraw, Soraio's clones dashed at the bandits, puffing into smoke before touching them as a means of buying a few extra seconds.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 1, 2009)

Miyako smiles slightly. "Thanks Soraio..." he says softly, enjoying the comfort of having his team mates to help him. "Why can't these damned bandits just leave us alone..." Miyako mutters. He takes out a kunai and flings it at one of the closer bandits hitting him in the thigh. He takes out another kunai and starts walking backwards moving away from the bandits, he didn't want to start running suddenly before his team mates did he didn't want to look like a coward.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2009)

Koyaiba slept peacefully, sinking into his warm covers. He was back in Konoha now and was sleeping off his injuries.

*Knock! Knock! Knock!*

"Huh?" Koyaiba muttered groggily, pushing himself up. Flicking on the lights, he looked around, dazed.

*Knock! Knock! Knock!*

"Coming...coming..." He muttered, rubbing sleep out of his eyes. He stumbled to the door, finally regaining his senses. "Hey...whoever the fuck is out there better have a really damn god reason for waking me up in the middle of the night!" He opened the door.

"Konoha Police. You're under arrest."

*3 hours later, Konoha jail...*

Koyaiba sits in his cell, head in his hands. The police had been having a hell of a time with him. No parents or gaurdians, nobody to call or confer with. They didn't really believe a kid, especially a non-Uchiha, could look out for himself. Eventually a police officer comes up to him.

"Can you at least tell me what I'm being charged for?" The officer looks bored and checks his clipboard.

"Sneaking into the adult section of the magazine store and stealing several adult magazines." Koyaiba stares for a moment. 

_Kai-on......_ Sings a small, menacing voice in his head. 

"You get one visitor." Koyaiba smiles wickedly.

"Kaion. Kaion Uchiha." The officer looks puzzled, but shrugs.

"Hey, whatever. Anything else?"

"Yeah, one question. How shitty must the Uchiha's be to be assigned police in a city full of ninja?"


----------



## EPIC (May 1, 2009)

Raito finally arrived in Konoha along with everybody else. Nerves finally calm, he walks towards the Hyuuga district, where his family was waiting for him at the gate. "Son, you're home!" his mother said excitedly. 
"Yea, mom," He replied walking towards her and hugging her, but being careful not to squish her pregnant stomach,"How's Kuki?"
"She's fine. Here, feel for yourself," She places his hand on the center of his stomach where the baby was kicking.
"She's growing strong..." he commented.
"Just like her old dad," Raito's father said, patting Raito's head.
"Dad, you are old."
"Hey! Didn't I teach you about respect?"
"Not towards you, haha!"
"Hmph, kids these days..." The family walks over to the Hyuuga Training Grounds,"Why are we here?" Raito asked.
"To train you, didn't you say you thought of a new move?" His mother replied.
"Oh yeah, I asked Uncle Dante, but I guess he forgot..."
"Oh well, couldn't trust Dan- chan anyways," his father commented,"Well, let's get started. Describe this new move of yours..."
"Its called the Gentle Palm..."


----------



## Cjones (May 1, 2009)

"Where's my daughter!" yelled a frantic Azumo as she ran into the hospital. Three nurses immediately ran over to calm her down, but Azumo was having none of that. She grabbed one by the color and began shaking her violently "Where is my daughter...where is MINORI!" Another of three nurses whimpered out "She.....she's down the hall to me left first door on the right" she said pointing in that direction.

Hideo and Azumo walked down the hall and opened the door inside was Minori sound asleep. A nurse who had been checking up on her walked up to them "You must be her parents...don't worry she's find just needs to rest a little." The nurse walked out and left them alone in the room.

Minori's eyes began to open slowly "Where...am I?" Hideo walked in front of her "In the hospital Minori you were hurt" he spoke with concern in his voice. Minori slowly lifted herself so she could sit up "I guess I need to increase my dodgeing abilites as a medical ninja huh?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 1, 2009)

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!" Kaion screams for his very life as he jets down the sprawling backyard of his families compound. His Father, Saito, chases him with a very thick leather belt that appears as if it was made just to aquaint itself with the rear ends of disobedient children. Saito of course brandishes the belt like an expert, as if he's done this before, and he has. 

Kaion turns his head slightly and zig zags across the grass like an all star football wide receiver inching towards the end zone. Clearly Kaion has done this before also. "I'M SORRY DAD!!!!" Kaion yells as he leapfrogs over some patio furniture. 

Saito smacks away the patio chairs with a casual swipe of his hand. "FIRST YOU DISHONOR ME AND NOW THE HOKAGE!?!?!?" he bellows, "GET OVER HERE!!" he yells like a certain fighting video game character and he lashes his belt outwards towards Kaion's ankle and trips him up. 

"NO!" Kaion yells frantically as he hits the ground. It always ends like this he thinks, well at least I lasted two minutes 32 seconds this time. It's a personal best for him. Saito reels his son in like a deep sea fisherman struggling with a flopping swordfish. Saito raises his belt towards Kaion's rear end like Zeus preparing to deliver a lightning bolt onto a disobedient mortal. "This'll hurt me more then it'll hurt y...."

*PAPOW!*

Suddenly a whir of motion appears and both Saito and his son sprawl across the grass with lumps on their heads. *"HEY!?!?!"* both Father and Son scream in unison. Suzume Uchiha, wife of Saito Uchiha, and Mother of Kaion Uchiha appears over them with a baking rolling pin in her right hand, which she brandishes like Excalibur. A nerve twitches on her forehead. "Just what's going on here?!" she asks, slapping the rolling pin against her palm. 

*"HE STARTED IT!!"* both Kaion and Saito yell at the same time. *PAPOW!* Suzume smacks her son over the head with the rolling pin. Kaion whimpers and rubs the top of his head, pouting like an angry five year old. "I wasn't asking you!" she reprimands Kaion. Saito sighs and stands up, dusting himself off, his art of the leather belt can never match his wife's Rolling Pin Dragon style. He pulls a rolled up newspaper out of his back pocket and hands it to her. "Now you'll see why I was so angry," he tells her. Suzume takes the newspaper and reads the front headline. 

"WHAAAAAT!?!?!" she bellows. 
_
Two hours, and many rolling pin bruises later..._
Kaion sits in his now sparse bedroom, grumbling and muttering curses under his breath. His mother has taken away his Comic Books, games, Legendary Ninja Action figures, and even his secret stash of Konoha's Penthouse Pets. She had told him he would get his things back, minus the adult magazines, when she and his father had decided that he had "grown up."  

Suddenly his door opens and Kaion's father appears with an even angrier face then before. "Not again," Kaion mumbles and he prepares to jump out his bedroom window and begin the chase all over again. 

"Who's Koyaiba?" Saito asks Kaion. Suddenly Kaion freezes and he literally feels his blood chill, "HUH?!" he exclaims. Saito grabs his son tightly by the back of the neck and drags him out the room. 

"We're going to the precinct, oh delinquent Son of mine!!" Saito yells.


----------



## Cjones (May 1, 2009)

"Oh Minori" Azumo exclamied in a sigh. "Even when your gravely injuried all you thought about was your training as a medic nin." Azumo sat next to her daughter and stroked her hair and stared at her with caring eyes "Reminds me of another hard head like you" she says while turning her gaze toward Hideo. Hideo rubbed the back of his head as a little blush appeared on his cheeks "I don't think this situation as any thing to do with me...does it Azumo?" Hideo said challengingly. "Honey I never said your name...now did I?" Azumo retorted as a matter of fact.


"Ehm" Hideo grunts clearing his voice "Minori...are you feeling any better?" Minori inhales and exhales slowly and noticeses how it's easier to breath "Yea I'm fine father." Minori scoots up a little bit more and stares at the ceiling "I actually showed weakness today...I even put my life on the line to save someone...I think I experience the will of fire."

_Flashback
Minori began to stand "To protect something.....I have no one thing to protect." Minori began speaking outloud as she forced herself to her feet staggering. She took her hand band that was tied around her from shoulder to shoulder "As a shinboi I protect not just one thing, but all things from my village, but I'm not an ordinary shinobi I am..." Minori then tied the head band around her forehead and looked directly at Balrog "A SHINBOI OF THE HIDDEN LEAF VILLAGE!"
End_

Hideo smiled warmly at his daughter _ "Minori I see your beginning to open up." _Minori looked at her father with her same non-emotionly eyes "It's very overrated it didn't even work...as I train harder I won't need that type of emotion nor will I show weakness like that again" Minori spoke with intensity in her monotone voice. Hideo chuckled _ "I guess you haven't changed at all." _


----------



## EPIC (May 1, 2009)

Meanwhile, Raito had finished describing his new jutsu, the Gentle Palm to his family,"You see? Its a pure move that works in both offense and defense," he said.
"Hmmm... Not a bad idea," his father commented as he thought about the form of the jutsu,"But, are you sure that you're ready?"
"I don't expect to get it down just yet, I haven't mastered the Byakkugan yet."
"You should be able to get it down now, you can use your palm, can't you?"
"No, I can only concentrate my chakra into my fingers..."
"Looks like we have a lot of work to do, Kunii, you care to watch?"
"Of course, I always enjoyed seeing two handsome men fighting each other," Raito's mom replied sleezily. Raito blushes a little, but shakes it off and takes a stance,"Ready when you are..." His father takes a stance, too,"Now, listen closely..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 1, 2009)

Kaion sits glumly in the waiting room of the Konoha Military Police Precinct. The young Uchiha sits on a steel chair in between two intimidating Ninja with handcuffs on. On his right sits a six foot six tall mountain of a man, who has a long vertical scar going down the center of his face. The man stares down at Kaion, "What're you here for kid?" he asks the boy.

Kaion looks up at the man blankly, "Huh? Oh um I stole some nudey books," he tells him. The man appears to find this funny and he laughs. Kaion narrows his eyes at him, "Oh yeah what are you in here for tough guy?!" Kaion retorts. 

"Don't talk to that man!" Saito, Kaion's father, yells. He appears through the door and glares at the large man who immediately looks down at the floor. "Let's go!" Saito tells Kaion. Kaion jumps out of his seat, "Are we going home?" Kaion asks his father hopefully. Saito glares at his Son, "No we're going to see someone." 
_
In Koyaiba's cell room..._
Kaion enters the room with slumped shoulders followed by his father. He doesn't even stare at Koyaiba, just at the floor. Saito pushes his son towards the bars. "Tell him!" he says harshly. 

Kaion sighs, "Hey loser," he tells Koyaiba. *WHAM!* Saito smacks his son over the head. Kaion grumbles soething under his breath and rubs his head, "I meant hey Koyaiba," he corrects himself. _You loser snitch, couldn't take it like a man,_ he adds in his mind. 

"AND!?" Saito yells at his son. 

"I'm sorry for impersonating you even though you should be thankful that you got to be an Uchiha for at least a little while considering what a nobody you ar......" *PAPOW! * Saito smacks his son over the head again. "I won't do it again..." Kaion mutters. _I'm going to make your life hell_ Kaion adds wordlessly in his head. 

Saito nods finally and looks at Koyaiba. "I apologize for the inconvenience my son has caused you. You are free to go young man," he says. Saito waves at a guard who nods. Suddenly Koyaiba's cell door clanks open.


----------



## EPIC (May 2, 2009)

Raito redirected his attention from his father and into the bad feeling he had. Strangely, he felt like a curse was set upon him, and, even stranger, he felt that it had something to do with Koyaiba and Kaion. "They're going to give me hell, I just know it," he says to himself. Then, suddenly, he was pushed lightly, if you could call it lightly, 30 feet away from where he was standing. Thankfully, it didn't hurt. "Raito, pay attention!" his father ordered,"If this were a real fight you would've been dead..." 
"Sorry, pops," Raito replied.
"Something on your mind?"
"Yea..."
"Tell me."
"You see, there are these two guys named Koyaiba and Kaion..."

Two minutes later...

"I see, so those two are basically the jackasses of the team?"
"Basically..."
"Hmph... Kaion..."
"What about him?"
"I used to work with his father..."
"You did?"
"But only on a simple mission, and it was only once, didn't really get a chance to get to know him..."
"Well, what was he like? At least, from what you could tell..."
"Well, he wasn't really out going, nor was he a cheery guy, seemed kind of strict, you slapped me in the back of my head everytime I messed up..." 
"Hmmm... I guess that explains a lot then..."
"What do you mean?"
"Well, I guessed that Koyaiba must've had something on his mind to be so arrogant, but I couldn't figure out what. But, I guess having a strict father, with possibly high expectations of you, you would do anything to get his respect, right?"
"How could you tell that?"
"Well, I remember him saying something about attaining the Sharingan, not only that, but he was pretty proud of himself about being an Uchiha, so much that he..."
"Became arrogant...""
"Yep."
"That sounds about right..."
"What do you mean?"
"I heard from others that Saito was the same way, but that was just a rumor, nothing to really take into account."
"Hmmm...."
"But, Kaion's way weaker than you..."
"For now, at least..."
"For now and forever as long he keeps that attitude. Being in a clan with a power that is possibly the deadliest weapon in history doesn't mean that you are the greatest. Remember what I said?"
"Yea, I remember..."
"Now, come on, let's continue training."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2009)

Saito nods finally and looks at Koyaiba. "I apologize for the inconvenience my son has caused you. You are free to go young man," he says. Saito waves at a guard who nods. Suddenly Koyaiba's cell door clanks open.

Koyaiba walks out, not bothering to thank Saito. This was the guy who had raised Kaion. He deserved to be punished.

It was now daylight, so Koyaiba figured he might as well see old man. Maybe the geezer had a jutsu or two he could teach him.

*A few minutes later...*

Koyaiba walks up to old man's house and enters without knocking. Suddenly a kunai flies at him from the wall he's facing. Koyiaba dodges left but trips, falling onto a rug. The rug seems to leap into the air and raps itsself around him.

"Aw, fuck." Koyaiba mutters, trying to work himself free. No use; the rug is too tight. Koyaiba sighs.

"Hehehe," Old Man chuckles, watching Koyaiba struggle. "This is why you avoid breaking into people's houses. My house in particular. Do you want to go to jail again?"

"Stupid Kaion...putting me in jail. Help me out of here, you bastard." Old Man chuckles, but bends down to help.

"Don't act like you've got a clean record, brat. You've put some people in some bad places before too."

"Hey, jail is much worse than the hospital." Koyaiba protested, wiggling free of the carpet.

"Really now? What did that poor Uchiha girl do to you?" Koyaiba shrugged.

"Collateral damage. Those firecrackers weren't aimed at her." Old Man laughed.

"Whatever kid. Why'd you come today? Fun second mission?"

"I wish," Koyaiba siaid, laughing darkly. "Sometimes doing stupid genin stuff like washing dishes or chasing cats sounds better than the shit Hokage's giving us." He puased for a moment, then continued. "I need a long range offensive jutsu."

"Really now? Why?" 

"Kaion has fireball. Raito gentle fist. I need something other than taijutsu and trickery to fight with."

"Fair enough. I know just the one too. It's called Flying nail mist pierce."

"Ooh. Sounds fancy. What's it do?"

"It's basically a bigger, more advanced hidden needle jutsu."

"That jutsu's fairly common around my class." Old Man nodded.

"Sounds about right. Alright then, here's how it goes. Ox, snake, tiger..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 2, 2009)

Issanni gets up and sprints off, skidding once more, then stopping in front of the Newspaper building.  She runs in, “I want to help out!” she states, “I can find good topics!” she adds.

An older man looks at the young kunoichi in training carefully, “How would you be able to help us?” he asks Issanni.

“Weeeeelll…I can get up close with many of the new genin and their failures with my speed…I am also ignored somewhat often when not on missions…So they probably would not even notice me.  OH!  And also I could get things on the Sensei.” Issanni states proudly.

The man thinks and nods, “You’ll be perfect for the job.” he says, giving her a note pad, then adds, “Also if you can, take a photograph.”

“Hai.” Issanni says, standing as proud as possible, “I will find as much news as I can, between missions of course.” she adds.

“Just don’t kill yourself.” The man says, thinking about the stories of Vergil.

“Right!” Issanni yells as she takes off, notebook in hand, camera around her neck.

"Little Idiot." The man states shaking his head and walks away.


----------



## EPIC (May 2, 2009)

Raito thrusts his palms relentlessly into his father's chest, not letting up for a second, while his father pats them away with his own palms. Suddenly, the two men thrusts each other's palms together and pushing themselves away. They skid on opposites sides of each other,"Son, you're only thrusting chakra out of your palm, you must learn how to focus chakra along the surface of your palm if you wish to master this jutsu of yours!" Raito's father commented loudly.
"Okay, Rai- sensei," Raito said sarcastically.
"Try again," the two men dash at each other and repeat the process again.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 2, 2009)

In the outskirts of Konoha the sun rose high above warming everything it shined on, The shadow of the trees denying its familar light. Nestled beneath the tallest tree he could find laid Rakiyo Saikourin. One of the new graduates from the ninja academy though labeled a slacker and though his test scores were sub par they were enough to grab his senior ninja's attention and allowed him to pass. The suns glow creeped threw the cracks between the tree leaves highlighting Rakiyo's most distinguishing physical feature. It wasnt his bright blonde hair nor his green eyes it was two parrell black stripes that ran down his eyes making it look as if he was crying. 
"Hey? Are you asleep?" A familar voice began to knock Rakiyo out of his dream world which he responded with several grunts. "Unbelievable todays the day we meet our jounin and you're out here taking a nap -sigh- I know you can hear me so just drop the act already" Rakiyo gave up his attempt to trick whoever was bothering his "well deserved" rest and opened his eyes to see that it was none other then Namida Aoi a fellow graduate and member of squad 11.
"Would ya keep it down you're voice is even more irritating then usaul" he said as he brushed the debris of dirt and grass out of his corn yellow hair. He picked out his leaf headband that had been taken off right before his nap and placed neatly on his abdomen. "So were's Hiryu? Probably still at home taking a nap...lucky bastard" he complained as he finished adjusting his black head band around his neck.
"Quit your whining, Actually Hiryu said he would meet up with us in front of Ichiraku, said he had to take care of some things first" Namida reached over and brushed an unkempt side of Rakiyo's hair. Rakiyo looked at her with a slight blush "Their, Now when our jounin sees us he wont think were a bunch of slobs" Rakiyo's elation quickly ended and gave Namida a stare. Rakiyo wore a high collar blach short sleeve shirt and black pants that ended right around his ankles. It was normally very comfortable for him to wear but today it seemed a little hotter then usaul. "Quit fussing with it, you'll wrinkle your shirt" scowled Namida.
"Easy for you to say you're clothes aren't baking you like a live dumpling" Rakiyo spouted back. Namida's outfit consisted of orange shorts and a purple shirt with a zipper that ran down the middle. She wore her leaf village headband around her arm and wore it proudly. Her short black hair ended around her neck and blue eyes made her an attractive girl for her age though her attitude would usually scare off even the most battle hardened ninjas. "Come on lets go meet up with Hinote, hes probably wondering were we are" Rakiyo began to make his way to the village, Namida nodded and ran to catch up. As the two made their way to the village Rakiyo couldnt shake a question that had burden him since the day he graduated...Who was going to be his sensei?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 2, 2009)

Saito sits at the end of the dining room table. Kaion sits at the other end, looking down blankly at the swirling pattern in the oak wood table. "But you always tell me how the Uchiha are superior to everyone else," Kaion complains, "I'm just telling the truth."

Saito nods his head and sighs, "This is true. The Uchiha are the most gifted clan in Shinobi history. However just because we are so gifted does not mean that we should flaunt our gifts in front of others who are less fortunate then we are. Do you understand?" he asks Kaion. The boy nods wordlessly, but he really doesn't get it. Nobodies like Koyaiba who think that they're better then they really are have to be shown just who the best really are. 

"I'm pulling you off your team," Saito announces. Kaion who was lost in thought looks up at his father suddenly, "WHAT?!?" he exclaims. 

"You will no longer shame me, our clan, or our Village, again. I've already contacted an old business partner of mine. He owns a textile factory in the south and would be willing to employ you. You will work there until I've decided that you are worthy again of being a Shinobi.....Is that understood?" he asks Kaion. 

Kaion doesn't say anything and remains silent. Saito narrows his eyes at his son, "I said is that understood?" he says in a louder voice. "This sucks..." Kaion mumbles. Saito stands up to his full height, "WHAT DID YOU SAY?!" he demands. 

Kaion looks at his Father, he seems the more angry then he's ever seen him. Even after that time that Kaion had released hungry fire ants into the houses off all the prominent Hyuuga families in the Hyuuga district. "You can't do that. The Hokage won't let a Ninja just be pulled off a team. Especially not a genius like m....."

*BLAM!* Saito smashes the table with his fist, cracking it in two. Kaion jumps back off his chair and stands behind it ready to bolt away. "THIS IS CLAN BUSINESS. EVEN THE HOKAGE HERSELF HAS NO SAY IN THIS MATTER! NOT WHEN IT COMES TO THE UCHIHA!" he shouts. "AND THIS IS MY HOUSEHOLD. NO ONE CAN TELL ME HOW TO RUN MY AFFAIRS!" 

Kaion looks nervously at his father, but he feels something almost like a fire light up in his belly. This is gonna get me killed he thinks but it has to be said, "Well then maybe I won't live in your household," he declares boldly.


----------



## Cjones (May 2, 2009)

"So Minori who were you trying to protect?" Hideo asked curiously. "An Uchiha named Hinote...he's on my squad." A small smirk grew on Hideo's face "So...do you like this Uchiha? Going to such drastic measures to save him?" Minori glared at her father with a look that could kill "Father...if I was older I may have had to kill you for that remark" Minori said seriously.

Hideo nervously chuckled "We also know where you get your attitude from. Your mother use to act just like you when she was your age..a real bitc-." Azumo turned sharply and stared at Hideo as if looking into his soul "You don't want to FINISH that sentence" she said in a deep low voice that could scare any man. Hideo slowly backed up "I just remebered...Hokage-sama had gave me a mission earlier got to go...bye!" With that Hideo sped out the room and left the hospital.

Minori had a surprised look on her face _"I didn't think dad was scared of anyone?" _Minori looked up at her mom who was smiling down at her "He isn't, but crossing me is never a good thing" her mom said in a psycho voice. Minori sweat dropped _"Now I don't know who I should be more scared of Lady Hokage or Mom."_

Their was a silence in the room as she and her mother enjoyed each others company "Oh mom who brought me here?" Azumo thought for a moment "Ah! it was one of your classmates. The nurses described her as having very, *VERY* thick eyebrows and wearing a bright green jumpsuit." Minori half smiled at her mother as she described who it was "That's Isaanni our taijutsu specialist." 

"Well next time you see her give her my thanks for saving you I don't know what I would have done if anything happened to you Minori." Minori hugged her mom as she moved a little closer "Don't worry mom I'll never get hurt like that again." Azumo only smiled as he began rubbing Minori's hair and again "Who's your sensei?" Azumo asked curious. "Kiya-sensei she's also a medical ninja." Azumo put her hand under her chin and began thinking "Kiya...Kiya...Ah! I know who she is she a pretty great medic and I think she's the head of the hospital."

Minori was more intrested in her sensei now. _"I knew she was a medical-ninja, but head of the hospital?" _


----------



## Vergil (May 2, 2009)

OOC: @raiko. check out the ooc lounge and look for the new beginning thread (cant post a link cos Im doing this on my phone, if someone else could, thatd be cool)


Dantes eyes opened to find an empty room. He sighed. He was used to being alone but he figured SOMEBODY would visit him when he was in hospital. He stared at the ceiling for a while, almost in self pity but then realised he was too awesome for that and got up.

His head was pounding. The genjutsu Mio had put on him was terrifying. A milder form of her most powerful one but it hurt like hell nonetheless. He figured to check up on his students, despite everything, he felt they had done a good job. Ami wasn't dead and barring some irresposibility on his part the mission was a success.

Dante changed into his clothes, did his hair, winked at the mirror and leaped out of the window, activating his byakugan to try and find someone. Koyaiba was the first student he saw. He was learning a jutsu so Dante watched with interest to see if he could do it.


----------



## Cjones (May 2, 2009)

(OOC: @raiko-This is the link to the OOC lounge Link removed)

Azumo got off the bed and headed towards the door "I'll see at home later honey you should be released in a couple of hours..see you at home." Her mom left out and closed the door leaving Minori to think to herself _"I can't believe I got injuried like this."_ Minori grabbed the covers on her bed so hard her kunckles turned white _"Never again will I need someone to save me...never again will I show weakness and get injuried like this."_

Minori threw the covers off of her and went looked inot the mirror in her room. "I will become the greatest medic ever greater than the legendary medics Tsunade and Sakura Haruno. Greater than Kiya-sensei and Lady Hokage and--." Minori looked at the door that her mom had just left threw. She stared at the door for a while picturing her mother in her had and again on this rare occasion she smiled "I will also surpass you too...Mom!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 2, 2009)

Kaion's father had locked him in his room and told him to await for further instructions. After about a half an hour of wondering what it would be like to work in a factory, Kaion had decided that he had never read any comic books, nor seen any movies, depicting adventurous and heroic Uchiha geniuses who had worked in factories. Most people who worked in factories seemed to be just you know.....average.   

He wondered if any of the great Uchiha geniuses of the past like, Uchiha Sasuke, or Uchiha Madara (his father had many books on Madara and he held him in high regard), had ever worked in a factory. No probably not he had thought. So now Kaion was left with a choice. To achieve his dream of proving that he really is an Uchiha genius, or working in a factory because his father said so. It only took a second for Kaion to make up his mind, then a minute later he started packing up quickly. Kaion opens up his backpack and stuffs in some shirts, two pairs of underwear, one of which has been used three times already, two rolls of socks, both of which have been used ten times, and his stuffed bear named Tobi. Kaion opens up his bedroom window, overlooking the backyard and leaps onto the grass. 

"Now where do I go..." Kaion mutters to himself.
_
A half an hour later..._
*Knock, knock, knock!*

Kaion raps his fist against the door of an apartment. It's on the top floor of an large 20 floor luxury apartment complex. No one answers and Kaion knocks again even harder. 

Suddenly the door opens and Kaion's older sister, Kimiko, appears. "What the hell are you doing here?!" she asks Kaion. Her jet black hair looks messy and unkept, and her cheeks look slightly flushed. 

Kaion peers inside the apartment and sees "the bug boy" sitting on a sofa in the living room. He's the weird Aburame guy, well they're all weird in his book, who Kimiko has been dating. If their dad knew he would probably explode. The bug boy has on dark sunglasses and a long tan coat with a hood covering his body, but his coat looks ruffled as if he just hastily put it back on. He looks at Kaion casually and waves at him. Kaion shivers slightly, imagining the thousands of tiny bugs that must be in that freakazoids body. 

"Uh am I interrupting something?" Kaion asks Kimiko, "Cause I can come back later..."  Kimiko raises her fist menacingly at her brother, "What do you want Kaion!?" 

Kaion chuckles nervously knowing how much he has to sell this, "I always thought you were a cool sister Kimiko. You know that Crow Jutsu you taught me worked out super awesome and.....uh. Sooo....uh...yeah....I was wondering if I could crash at your place.....um....you know until I'm old enough to find my own place and....." 
*
BLAM!*

The door slams in Kaion's face.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2009)

"Ox, snake, tiger..." Koyaiba goes through the hand seals, eyes shut in concentration. Suddenly they snap open, flashing brilliantly. "Nail mist pierce no jutsu!" He brings his head back and throws it forward, spitting.

Nothing.

"Well that was...pathetic." Koyaiba looked confused.

"But I did everything right! Handseals, preperation, melding the chakra, even throwing my head forward like you told me! How do I get nothing?" Old Man shrugged.

"You can't learn a jutsu through a textbook Koyaiba."

"Actually, I think Haruno Sakura did."

"It was an expression. You need to _feel_ the jutsu. To _know_ it. It isn't enough to do the motions. You have to put your _soul_ behind it."

"I don't believe we have souls. So now what?" Old Man sighs and looks at the sky.

"Koyaiba, try again."

So Koyaiba tried.

And tried.

Nothing.

*Around an hour later...*

"Nail mist pierce no jutsu!" Suddenly, to Koyaiba's immense suprise, he tasted metal. a moment later a cloud of mettalic blurs shot from his mouth and landed 20 feet away. Koyaiba stared. "I did it! I did it! I did it!" He began jumping around, cheering.

*Thwap!*

Suddenly Koyaiba was sitting on his butt. He glared at Old Man. "What was that for?"

"Don't get a swelled head. The nails only went 10 feet. Try again. Do better this time."


----------



## EPIC (May 2, 2009)

Its been a whole hour and thirty minutes since Raito began training and he was extremely fatiqued, but less so than his father who passed out,"The old man is way too old for this," he commented.
"Don't speak of your father like that," Kuki said sweetly,"Rai, Rai, honey, wake up..." Raito's father wakes up drowsily and begins to stand up, carried by his pregnant wife. "Mom, are you sure you don't need any help?" Raito cocerningly asked.
"No, darling," Kuki replied. While he tiredly walked back home, Rai was thinking about his son's training.

An hour and a half ago...

Raito and Rai were matching each other blow for blow, of course, if Rai were at his peak, he would kick his son's ass. Strangely, though, Rai felt as if his hits were being repelled backwards, not from Raito's hits, but as if his own chakra were being deflected back into his palms. He activated his Byakkugan and checked Raito's chakra control; it turns out that Raito was focusing chakra into his palms, as predicted. When the men's hits connected with each other one last time, they were pushed back a few feet away. "Good job, son," Rai said.
"Thanks, pops..."
"Let's take a rest for a while..." Rai passes out, while Raito just sits on his ass.

In the present moment...

"That boy truly is talented," Rai said to himself.
"He is isn't he..." Kuki added. Meanwhile, Raito left the Hyuuga district. For some strange reason, he had the strangest feeling that Kaion was in trouble. Why should he care? Because he felt that if he didn't do anything, it could cause trouble for him in the future. So, he left towards the Uchiha district and waited outside of the gate, knowing that Kaion had no possible home other than his original house, he would have to turn to one of his teammates. Really, as an insult, Kaion would've chose Raito's house last after realizing that Koyaiba and Issanni wouldn't be the best choice, so Raito decided to meet him first to save him the trouble.


----------



## Cjones (May 2, 2009)

"Alright Miss. Minori your vitals are all okay and that means your free to go" a nurse happily said as she walked out the room. Minori hopped out of bed and put her clothes "Finally I can get out of here." Minori opened the door to her room and walked out down the hall and out the door of the hospital. The bright sun hit her face hard and she closed her eyes for a minute to wait for them to adjust. "I wonder what I should do now" Minori wondered walking aimlessly.

Minori wondered for what seemed like ages before she found herself in front of the Hokages mansion. Minori gazed at the big building taking in everything about it "Is this still your dream Atsuko? To become a female Kage?"

_Flashback
"So Minori whats your dream" an 8 year old Atsuko ask while laying on her back in the grass outside of the gate of Kumogakure. "Dream?" an 8 year old Minori asked quite confused. Atsuko rolled on her side and stared at her "Of course don't you have a dream Minori? A goal? Anything?"

This was the first time anyone had asked Minori what her dream was "If I had to decide now it would be...to become the greatest medic the world over" Minori spoke with confidence in he voice "What's your dream Atsuko?" Atsuko got up and smiled reaching her hands out toward the clouds "Did you have to ask" she said still smiling "I will become the first female Raikage." Minori looked as the sun shined down on her "Atsuko I really think you would make a great Kage."
End_

The wind blew moving Minori's hair and clothes as she continued to stare at the building "Atsuko...we can achieve our dreams just wait you will become the first female Raikage and I a world known medic."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 2, 2009)

"You were a bit rough on him weren't you?" asks Miyako, aka Bug Boy. He speaks in a nasally and low voice. The Aburame shifts his sunglasses and looks at Kimiko who stares out the window of her apartment. She can see Kaion walk away down the street and then stop at the intersection as if unsure which way to go. After about five seconds Kaion walks randomly to the right. Kimiko frowns slightly and actually feels a pang of guilt that she wouldn't have expected. She sighs and turns around to face Miyako.  

"If you had to live with him like I did then so would you. He's a menace..." she tells him. Miyako shifts his sunglasses again. "He's also your brother," he replies simply. Kimiko rolls her eyes, "I like it better when you don't speak," she retorts. 

Miyako chuckles slightly, "I have to leave. See you tomorrow." He performs a handsign and suddenly he disappears in a swarm of hundreds of tiny insects, leaving Kimiko alone. After some minutes of silent thought, Kimiko decides to go see her Father. 

Elsewhere Kaion walks along the sidewalk glumly, just crossing streets randomly. In his mind he weighs his options of where to go next. He could go to his one of his uncles or aunts, but they would just send him back to his father most likely. He would never ever go to one of his teammates houses, well maybe Issanni's house but he has no clue where she even lives. He suspects it might be in a trailer park most likely. Also he'd rather rip both his eyes out rather then go to that loser Koyaiba, and Raito......well let's just say that an Uchiha living with a Hyuuga is impossible because you can't combine awesomeness with such suckiness like those Hyuuga. The universe might explode if you did that. 

Kaion happens to stroll past a candy shop and buys three chocolate bars and two Legendary Ninja Gummi snacks, each gummi is shaped into a legendary ninja of Konoha. He finds a park bench to sit on and starts stuffing little sugary Jiraiya's and Kakashi's into his mouth, while considering his next move. It'll probably involve sleeping on this bench he thinks.


----------



## Cjones (May 2, 2009)

Minori stood around for a few more mintues before she decided to go and look for Isanni. Minori asked every villager she came by, but all gave the same answer "Nope...sorry" and "Nah haven't seen her" or "Stop bothering me brat" though most of the ones who called her a brat ended up on the floor.

_"I can't find her anywhere...I wonder where she could have gone"_ Minori thought to herself. She stumbled upon the building that does the Konoha times and saw a man standing out side the building he looked like on of the editors. "Excuse have you seen a girl in a bright green latex jump suit" Minori asked walking up to him. "Yea I seen that girl rather weired thing she came by and I saw her speed off some where I can't tell ya which way she went too damn fast for my eyes to keep up..sorry."

Minori sighed shaking her head "Thanks anyway" she said walking off. Minori was getting rather annoyed _"How can I not find her"_ she thought to herself. For about 20 minutes Minori searched, but couldn't find her so she decided to take a break and sit at a nearby bench. Minori was lost in thought and didn't even notice that she sat not to far from her class mate Kaion _"Now where can Isanni be."_


----------



## Vergil (May 3, 2009)

Team 2

Vergil had provided more than enough distractions for the bandits and sped off towards his genin team. He saw the pursuers and they watched in astonishment as he whizzed passed them, their bodies sliced in two shortly after.

"I trust you have all we need?" he said as they made their way to Konoha. "Good work." He accelerated ahead, a large explosion could be heard behind them as the last of the explosive tags were found. 

They leaped from tree to tree and soon reached the gates of Konoha. Vergil outstretched his hand, beckoning them to hand over the evidence.

"Rest up. I shall meet with you again when it's neccesary. I shall report to the Hokage."


----------



## F.O.K. (May 3, 2009)

As they escaped from the pursuing bandits, Taiyo threw a bunch of his kunai and shuriken behind him, stopping some of the bandits in their tracks before his sensei sliced all of them in half. "_finally, we're going home...I bet Tsuki is already home._" He thought, as they neared the ending point of their mission. As his sensei asked for the evidence, he plopped the bandit in front of him, and gave him the documents.

"Sensei, when will our next mission come?" he asked his sensei, deactivating his byakugan. He was so tired, ready to go to bed. He dreaded still being awake, his eyes heavy, his conciousness low. He was fixing to pass out, he didn't know why. It clicked in his head, the wound from earlier. "Sensei...I need to go...please..." he said, his eyes closing and opening. "P...please..." he said, passing out right there, falling unconcious.

((There, that's my way of getting out of posting for a while >: ) ))


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 3, 2009)

"WHERE'S MY SON!!!!" Kaion's mother, Suzume, yells in a nervous fit. When she had entered Kaion's bedroom door he was gone. Kaion had left a small note on his Sharingan patterned pillow. 

_Dear Mom and Dad

I'll prove to you that I'm a genus so that you'l be proud of me. 

P.S. Don't sell my comic books or legundary ninja action figures they'l be worth like a milion dollars in a cuple of years.

Kaion  _

Suzume glares at her husband Saito, they had been arguing in the living room for the better part of ten minutes. "I told you that you were too hard on him! How dare you attempt to send him to a factory without consulting me first!" she shouts at him. Saito sighs in frustration, he loves his wife but she has never had the kind of will that it takes to raise disciplined children, true Uchiha, he thinks. "I'm only doing what's best for the boy! I'm trying to turn him into a man....an Uchiha," he replies. 

Suzume laughs at his comment and shakes her head, "I'm not going to go through this with you again Saito. JUST FIND MY SON!!" she threatens him. Saito stares at Suzume blankly for several seconds but then nods, "I'll notify the boys at the precinct to keep a lookout for him," he responds. Suddenly Kimiko enters through the front door and sees her parents. She can already tell from their faces that they've been arguing, over Kaion no doubt. They both stare at her questioningly. "I think that I have a solution to this," she offers. 
_
Two hour later..._
Kaion walks out of the theater after watching, _Captain Ninja vs The Pirate Marauders_. He had snuck in of course just to pass the time and forget his current troubles. Movies always took him away to another place. Now he returns to the park bench that he will be sleeping on come night time. Out of nowhere, two hands rest on his shoulders from behind, "Found you..." says a voice. Kaion spins around and sees Kimiko. 

"Let's talk," she tells him.


----------



## Kuno (May 3, 2009)

After Kiya had known for sure that the genin would make it back to the village, she quickly turned around.  She caught up to Ami pretty quickly and continued to escort her the rest of the way with out trouble.  “There you go.  Sign those damn papers.”

Ami just nodded in return as she slid herself off the horse and went in the building.

Watching for a moment Kiya thought to herself.  “If I wasn’t on the team those two have never passed…” after a that she took off toward the village.

******
Slowing as she got to the gate she nodded at the pair on duty.  They chose not to ask Kiya why she was so late when they saw the look on her face.  Kiya moved quickly through the streets to the Hokage’s mansion.  For the first time in her life grateful that Hokage-sama wasn’t working.  

Kiya grabbed a paper and pen from the desk out front and explained that though there was some bumps the mission had been fulfilled.  “That should do it…” she said with an deep sigh, putting the paper on the Hokage’s desk.  “Now for a hot bath before I do someone bodily harm…” Kiya mumbled to herself as she walked through the now darkening streets of the village.


----------



## EPIC (May 3, 2009)

After waiting for a couple hours Raito left the Uchiha district and walked around the village. He figured that Kaion might have found a home with a family member, so he didn't have to worry. After walking for about almost a mile, Raito decided to head back home, his father should be up by now and it was time to start the second phase for his new techniqe. 

When he finally got back to the Hyuuga district, he noticed that his father was already there waiting for him, then again, he was always able to predict Raito's moves,"You ready?" he asked. Raito replied with a palm thrust heading towards his father's stomach, Rai backed away, dodging the hit, and retaliated with a finger stab to Raito's shoulder. Raito spun around and forced another palm thrust into his father's stomach, but, suddenly, Raito was forced into a grab. "Alright, lets get into the real training," Rai said letting go of his son,"The second phase his how to extend the chakra along the surface of your palm, right? Doing that will form a shield at the surface of your hand."
"Yep."
"Well, Its prettly simple. All you have to do is just spread the chakra out as you feed it into your palm."
"Right..." Raito takes his stance, his father pulls out a kunai and throws it at Raito, but Raito was able to repel with his palm.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 3, 2009)

Miyako moves behind Taiyo quickly, catching him before he hits the ground. He grunts some as the genin lands in his arms. He lifts him up bridal style. "What should I do with him?" Miyako asks, not sure about what to do. He was pretty tired and was sure that he wouldn't be able to get to the hospital with the extra dead-weight in his arms.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 3, 2009)

A serious look began to grow on Rakiyo's face and Namida began to take notice. As they reach the entrance of the leaf village she stopped Rakiyo in his tracks. Rakiyo giving her his usauly glare responded with an almost softness in his voice "What?" Namida stared at him a bit longer, placing her hand on her leaf village headband she looked him in the eye. "If you got something to say just say" Rakiyo spouted out of impatience and his inability to handle awkard silences.
  "We're...all" Namida began and stumpled to find the words "We're all in different squads...Me, You, and Hiryu. We'll be going on different missions and growing up threw different paths. Do you think we'll still be friends Rakiyo?" Rakiyo seeing the concern in her eye laughed a bit which irritated Namida "WHAT'S SO FUNNY!" Rakiyo glanced at her with the most sincere smile and said "We'll always be friends Namida nothing could change that ever. No come on Hiryu's probably growing impatient" Rakiyo continued on his way as he passed her Namida lowered her head and smile. "Thanks Rakiyo" Namida thought to herself as she turned around and continue her way to ichiraku ramen.
  "I'VE GOT YOU NOW RAKIYO SAIKOURIN!" Yelled a challenging voice, Rakiyo and Namida dodged an uncoming kunai that barely had the force to plant itself to the ground. "Who the hell?" A figure landed in front of them and the sunsglare made it hard to recognise who the person. "Hey dickhead watch we're your throwing that thing you couldve hurt one of us!" Rakiyo excalimed as he tried to decipher who the person was blocking the glare of the sun with his hand at the same time. As the clouds slowly consumed the sunsray the figure became more friendly to their eyes. It was a boy no older then Rakiyo himself, he wore a white sleeveless hoody with dark green pants. His blue ninja headband worn across his forehead was decorated with damage hinting to some serious training. His black spiky hair and brown eyes quickly caught the eye of Namida. "Hey i remember you" she said.
  "You know this jerk Namida?" Rakiyo looked back confused at his friend. She pointed towards the kid and said "Idiot look closer its Tategami Nara he went to the ninja academy withus, Remember he sat in front of you" Rakiyo quickly realizing who it was grew a fiendish smirk on his face "Oh yeah your that kid who i would throw paper shuriken at, you were such a loser" Tategami quickly grew infuriated and shouted back at the still snickering Rakiyo "YES AND SINCE THAT DAY I HAVE SWORN TO GET MY REVENGE FOR YOU ARE MY MORTAL ENEMY, MY PERSONAL DEMON, MY RIVAL!" The fire in his eyes could be seen and Rakiyo's smirk quickly faded and turned to his trademark scowl.
  "As if you could ever be my rival, the only person i want to fight is Hiryu Uchiha" Namida looking at Rakiyo knowing full well that his words hold nothing but truth with it. "You could never beat Hiryu (reaching into his kunai hostler) and you could never beat" He quickly stops in his track realizing he had already thrown his kunai, Rakiyo spun the ninja tool around in his hand and threw it back at Tategami. "Save yourself the trouble and stay out of my way Tategami" Tategami grabbed the kunai and placed it back in its holster. 
 Namida growing curious interrupts their stare off and asks "So what squad are you in Tategami?" Tategami's open wide finally remembering the purpose of why he was originally looking for them. "Squad Eleven" he said causing Namida's jaw to drop "YOU'RE ON MY SQUAD!" she exclaimed in unwanting belief "Great i'm stuck with the class idiot" she mumbled to herself. "Come Namida our sensei is waiting for us, Rakiyo im afraid we will have to" His speech is interrupted as he notices Rakiyo picking his nose clearly ignoring him. Namida looking at Rakiyo "I guess this is goodbye...goodluck Rakiyo" Rakiyo sneered back at her and said "Remember what i said".
  "We'll always be friends Namida nothing could change that ever" Namida remembered the honesty in Rakiyo's words and nodded and left off with Tategami ready to begin her ninja journey with squad eleven. Rakiyo adjusting his headband "I wonder who will be on my team hopefully nobody as lame as Tategami" he chuckled to himself. He set his sights on Ichiraku ramen and there stood his rival Hiryu Uchiha. His black hair and black eyes made him in the center of attention when it came to the girls in his academy. He wore a black v neck long sleeved shirt with the uchiha crest embedded in the black match white shorts and a kunai hoslter. He opened his eyes and acknowledge Rakiyo as he made his way towards him...All Rakiyo could think was when there destined fight would come...


----------



## Cjones (May 3, 2009)

Hoping off the bench Minori decided to give up he search of finding Isanni _"We'll be going on a mission agan more than likely so I'll catch her then." _Minori jump into air and started running off the roof tops of the building _"It'll be faster this way not to mention it's getting kind of late."_ Minori came upon the hokage building again and landed a few feet in front of it. "!? Kiya-sensei" Minori side looking straight ahead. Kiya was walking out of the building "She must have gave the hokage her report on the mission...well it's time for me to get home."

Minori turned her heel and began walking to her house in the same line Kiya was going, but obviously going different places. "I think it's time for me to learn my first healing jutsu and also ask my parents if I have any elemental affinty."


----------



## Vergil (May 3, 2009)

Vergil looked back and sees Miyako catching Taiyo and struggling to take him to the hospital. It was still a good mile away. He thought about helping but then thought it would be beneficial for Miyako if he didn't, with nary a backwards glance he went off to the Hokage's office with the documents. 

"Uchiha Vergil. What did you find out." Mio asked as he placed the documents on the desk.

"As you suspected Hokage-sama. The Uncle did hire bandits and mercenaries to assassinate Ami. I trust she arrived safely." he assumed

"I have word she has arrived. Perhaps in not the manner she expected but safe nonetheless." she shook with anger thinking of Dante's irresponsibility. "How on earth did Dante get to Jounin status?"

Vergil looked at her quizzically "He passed the exam. With full marks if I recall and has fulflled the requirements in terms of missions and..."

"Yes! I know!" she yelled. Vergil confused at the outburst "Never mind. I'll deploy the Police to arrest the Uncle. In fact if you're heading to the Uchiha then it'll be better if you do it. Here." she signed an arrest order and handed it to Vergil who nodded and took it.

He exited the building, leaping from rooftop to rooftop quickly to the Uchiha camp. The closest person was *Uchiha Saito* and he landed at his house. There was some sort of commotion from inside the house. He knocked on the door regardless.

_______________________________________________

Hyuuga Dante watched as *Koyaiba* slowly got the hang of the jutsu.

*"Hey! Sorry to interrupt you guys, there's actually something I've been meaning to teach my team but haven't got round to it."* he grinned. *"I can come back another time if now's not cool but it'd probably make that jutsu a bit easier." *

Dante was hanging upside down from a tree branch as he spoke. *"I think you can guess what it is Ol' man."*


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2009)

*"Hey! Sorry to interrupt you guys, there's actually something I've been meaning to teach my team but haven't got round to it."* he grinned. *"I can come back another time if now's not cool but it'd probably make that jutsu a bit easier." *

Dante was hanging upside down from a tree branch as he spoke. *"I think you can guess what it is Ol' man."*

Old Man smiled slightly. "Dante. I see you're doing well for yourself. I remember you in the chunin exams...one of the most enteratining matches I've seen, and I've seen a lot of them." His smile grew slightly larger. "I think I know esactly what you mean, though I'm suprised the boy doesn't know already. Words out that Vergil's team already has the hang of it." Koyaiba's ears perked up. Taiyo was on Vergil's team.

"Well anything that little shit can do, I can do better," he growled. "Let's do this sensei." His face split into a wolfish grin. He was tired as hell, but there was no way Taiyo could know something he didn't.

"Very well," Old Man said, turning away. "Come back after your next mission Koyaiba. I'll have an intresting jutsu for you."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 3, 2009)

Miyako sighs heavily. "Great..." he mutters. He walks through the gates of villiage slowly. He grunts a little bit and walks through the villiage. 'Damn the hospital is still almost a mile away' he thinks to himself. He takes a deep breath and starts the slow walk to the hospital, Taiyo's dead-weight slowing him down greatly. He walks through the streets taking shortcuts whenever he can. After about 20 minutes of walking he stops in front of the hospital. He staggers in through the doors and walks to the counter. Miyako explains to the nurse what happened and she leads him to an empty room. He sighs in relief as he drop Taiyo onto an empty bed, he sits down on a chair next to the bed taking some deep breaths. 'I'll stay with him for a little while, then I'll go train...' he thinks to himself.


----------



## Vergil (May 3, 2009)

*"Vergil's team?! No way we're gonna lose to those punks!"* Dante said remembering his opponent. *"OK Koyaiba."* Dante leaped off the tree and pointed to it. *"you're gonna climb that son offa bitch with only your feet."*

Dante started walking to the tree and placed his foot o the bark and walked up it. *"Neat huh?"*

*"It's not too tricky. Just focus your chakra to your feet and walk up it. Actually it is quite tricky, you have to regulate the chakra otherwise you'll fall and doing that on your feet is hard. Mark your progress with the kunai. We'll meet up tomorrow at the ol training ground. I'm going to teach everyone else now - show me and the rest of your team how far you can walk up the thing tomorrow huh?"*

Dante gave a cheesy thumbs up and went off to find Raito, Kaion and Lee to teach them the same thing. He approached the Hyuuga camp and saw *Raito* learning one of the Hyuuga moves. *"Hey dude gotta sec?"*


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 3, 2009)

Issanni begins talking to the people around the village.

“You have any neeeewwwwssss for me?” She asks one on the police force.

“It’s all classified.” He replies seriously, fiddling with his headband.

“Alright then!” the kunoichi yells, sprinting off again.  She comes to yet another person.

“Anything interesting happening in Konohagakure at this point in time?” She asks with a grin.

“Naw, y’all lookin too hard.” The man says slowly, “Unless y’all gunna die from it.” he adds, thinking.

“No, just helping out the Newspaper.” She says, being kind of freaked out by the man.

“Aight,” he says, sitting on a crate, “I’m not much help then.” he adds, nodding.

“Good bye!” Issanni says, running off again as the man nods at her.

From then on the young kunoichi crawls on all fours looking for news in the wrong places, up in the tallest trees, the shortest of bushes.  She eventually spots Minori, she leaps up, “Aha!  Any news for a brand new reporter?  Or will I have to run and look at the sensei?” She says, taking her job seriously.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2009)

*"It's not too tricky. Just focus your chakra to your feet and walk up it. Actually it is quite tricky, you have to regulate the chakra otherwise you'll fall and doing that on your feet is hard. Mark your progress with the kunai. We'll meet up tomorrow at the ol training ground. I'm going to teach everyone else now - show me and the rest of your team how far you can walk up the thing tomorrow huh?"* He gave a cheesy thumbs up and went off to find Raito, Kaion and Lee.

Koyaiba studdied the tree. It was an oak, thick and tall, not many handholds. Of course he wasn't supposed to use his hands- just his feet. And chakra. Koyaiba nodded once, then sat down, folding his legs into a medatative position. His hands reasted on his thighs, thumb and middle finger lightly touching while he focused on the chakra swirling inside his body.

There was less of it than there normally was, as he had used a lot of it on the nail jutsu. But Koyaiba ignored that and concentrated on moving the remaining chakra into his feet. It was difficult, as he had never tried to put chakra into a specific area of his body before.

_You know, I wonder what would happen if I put chakra in my..._he trailed of. _Okay, gross. Not appropriate. Definately not appropriate._ He focused once more on the task at hand. Slowly he pushed the chakra towards his feet. It was exhausting, as the chakra fought him every step of the way.

Eventually, however, he managed to route all of his chakra into his feet. Or most of it anyway. Slowly, so as not to break concentration, he stood and faced the tree. Then he took of at a dead sprint. 

When he hit the bark, the chakra on his feet his feet flared to life in it's regualr blue-white color, looking like tiny flames. Without hesitation, Koyaiba brought his other foot up, which also began to glow brightly. Amazingly, his feet didn't slide down. It was as if the chakra was acting like tiny spikes, digging into the tree's bark to prevent him from falling. Koyaiba ran at full speed, making it about 10 feet up before the blue-white chakra around his feet began to fade. As he fell he whipped out a kunai and stabbed it in the spot he had stopped, then performed a backflip, landing safely on the ground. He looked up and grinned.

"Let's do this."


----------



## Cjones (May 3, 2009)

*“Aha! Any news for a brand new reporter? Or will I have to run and look at the sensei?” * Minori staggered back some going on the defensive when she noticed it was just Issanni. "I've been looking all over for you" Minori said glad that she finally found her. "I want to thank you for bringing me to the hospital eariler and my mom gives her thanks."

Minori then took a minuted to think about her question before comming up with an answer. "Well you didn't hear this from me, but..." Minori leans a little closer to Issanni's ear "I heared there is some tension going on in the Uchiha district involving the cheif of police and his son." Minori walked back in front of Issanni with her same non-chalant attiude showing. Any other person would be laughing or have some kind of emotion on their face, but Minori was totally different you couldn't tell what she was thinking sometimes.

"Don't ask me how I know all I can say is I heared somethings when I was looking for you." Minori then walked passed her continuing on her way _"Not to mention some Uchihas need an attitude adjustment."_


----------



## Emo_panda227 (May 3, 2009)

She had made it back to the village and had a good nap.  She was wore out, and had fallen asleep right after hitting the pillow. Only a couple hours later she wakes up to find her brothers futon empty. "I wonder where he is at anyways" she mumbles some and then goes to the closet to get out a random articles of clothing. She got out a skirt, white shirt, and a awesome tie. When she put it on it looked as if she was a Japanese school girl. It did look cute on her, and she liked to wear it on her days off. She hasn't worn it out of the house though, then again she's hardly ever been out of the house. 

She walks out and holds her hands behind her back. "I wonder where my team mates are. I did hardly say anything as we came back. Though my brothers absence does worry me. Were they unable to secure the bandits?" she asks herself some. She didn't really need time to worry about that though. They were apart of Dantes? team after all. Her uncle was crazy, but not crazy enough to kill them all. Whoever their sensei was they were safe, and the bandits must've been defeated. 

With that she ran out of the Hyuuga mansion and looks around. The town was busy and ever since she joined this team she didn't feel so insecure about her brother. Though it did worry her that she couldn't sense him. A tiny smile was planted on her face as she begins to walk. People didn't stare as often. In her mind she wondered if she was going to run into her team mates. Hinote was fun to be around, but the other one scared her a bit. 

Along the path she passes a few shops. Including the raman shop. She couldn't pass this up. Plus, her stomach hurt as if it was the grand canyon itself. "The miso with pork please" she says with a grin and sits down. As she gets her food she hands the correct change to the guy and grabs her chop sticks. The warm broth went down her throat as she swallowed the noodles. Tsuki decided to eat slow to savor the taste. Their next mission could be around the corner any day now. 

(im back lol. been rly busy this week. sorry)


----------



## Rakiyo (May 3, 2009)

Rakiyo and Hiryu stared each other down, you could feel the tension growing both placed their hands on their respective kunai holsters. "Well well if it isnt Hiryu heard you got saved a girl a while back what was her name...hmm Sakume was it" Clearly the statement hit a nerve with Hiryu and responds back to the snickering Rakiyo " It was nothing more then a kuinoichi during her fellow duty their was no implications by it. What about you Rakiyo heard that they merely passed you on a whim. I wonder was it because they pity your test scores or did they take into account the teachers who were wasting their times teaching you" Hiryu said smugly. 
  The Ichiraku ramen owner looked on fearfully believing the two genin would do nothing more then damage his shop and drive off customers said "If you two arent going to buy ramen i suggest the two of you be on your way". Rakiyo still glaring at Hiryu placed an order "One spicy pork ramen for my friend" Hiryu with a smile on his said "ditto". The ichiraku ramen owner looking on confused gave the boys their order. Hiryu broke the silence "A growing boys got to eat, so why dont you chow down Rakiyo!" Hiryu grabbed the bowl of ramen and chucked it at Rakiyo who barely managed to dodge it, Rakiyo grabbed his bowl and swung at Hiryu without spilling a drop. 
   Hiryu knocked the ramen bowl out of Rakiyo's hand and the two collided kunai began to stare each other down. "You know i could use a warm up before meeting up with my squad" Hiryu said as he put more force into his kunai. Rakiyo standing his ground replied "A warm up huh please your nothing compared to me" All of sudden both boys came crashing out of the shop with the Ichiraku ramen owner cracking his knuckles following close behind. "Now i suggest you dont come back here unless ill have to warm up on the both of you" He said with a shy confidence. Rakiyo looked on bewildered about what just happened. Hiryu got up and dusted himself and began to head off to the designated point. "Hey wait we still havent" Rakiyo called out but was interrupted by Hiryu "One day you and me are going to go at it and no one will be around to stop us just you wait Rakiyo" Hiryu placed his kunai back into his hoslter and left but just as Rakiyo was about to leave as well a Chunin grabbed him by his collar. "Hey who the fuck" Rakiyo yelled as he turn to see that it was his academy teacher Sutoro Niiri.
  A chunin who wore the traditional chunin outfit with a blue leaf village headband. He sported meduim length brown hair with brown eyes. The only distinguishable feature on him was his bandaged right arm that was used to hide the burns he recieved on an old mission. "Your sensei's been waiting, He told me to come and get you come on lets go" he dragged Rakiyo threw the street as villagers walking by pointed and laugh. "Ughh let me go Sutoro Sensei" Rakiyo trying free himself was to weak to break Sutoro's grip. His eyes opened and finally realized what Sutoro said "SENSEI!" he cried out "Whose my sensei? and whats my assigned squad? and what kind of mission are we gonna get? is it gonna be a cool one? ill probably be the one who saves the day! ill be like" Sutoro who had grown tired of Rakiyos babbling finally interrupted him.
  "SHUT UP!" letting go of Rakiyo. Rakiyo looked around and saw the memorial stone and the trees that surrounded it. "Wait here until youre sensei arrives itll be a surprise okay" Rakiyo pouted and began to fiddle with the grass. "You're gonna be a fine shinobi Rakiyo make me proud" Sutoro left as Rakiyos anticipation began to build. "My sensei, my squad...Finally i get to see who im with" He thought.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 3, 2009)

'I should probably find Tsuki and tell her where Taiyo is...' Miyako thinks to himself. He leaves the room and walks past the counter on the way out the hospital, telling the nurse where he was going. He exits the hospital and looks around slowly. "Time to look for one person in a huge for villiage...I just want to sleep...dammit..." he grumbles angrily.

Miyako wanders through the villiage aimlessly for about fifteen minutes eventually he passes the ramen shop and sees Tsuki. "Hey, Tsuki!" he calls over to her. He walks over next and sits down. "Taiyo is back from his mission but he's in the hospital. He's fine so don't get worried, he passed out from blood loss is all." Miyako tells her calmly.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 3, 2009)

Taiyo woke to find himself in the hospital, lying in a bed in an empty room, besides a nurse. "Hey, nurse...who took me here?" he asked, curiosity in his voice. She was surprised to hear him, jumping as she heard his voice. He waited for a response, sitting up out of the bed.

"Oh, it was a boy named Miyako, about your age. Nice young boy, he is." she said, looking at him. "Oh, hun, I wouldn't get up, you should rest." she said, giving him a look she gave all her shinobi patients, this kind of behavior was normal for shinobi patients, they would always think they could go train immediately.

"No, its fine. I'm gonna go see my sister. I'll probably go get some ramen first though..." he said, standing up and walking out of the room. "Then I'm gonna train, please don't try to stop me." he said to her, then soon after he left the hospital. He walked slowly to the ramen shop, getting fresh air before whatever mission they would have next. He arrived at the ramen shop after a short walk, sitting down in surprise to find his sister.

"Hey Sis! We finished our mission!" he said, grabbing the bowl of ramen the shopkeeper gave to him. He slowly ate him, slurping it down, enjoying his moments with his sister.


----------



## Cjones (May 3, 2009)

Minori slowly walked on her way home when her stomach started to growl _"I'll stop by the ramen shop and get a little something before I go home"_ she thought to herself.  The ramen shop wasn't to far from where she was and her house was only a few blocks from that. As Minori walked in the shop her senses where overwhelemd with the smell of ramen. As she walked in Minori noticed that some of her classmates and fellow genin where there _"Theirs Tsuki, her brother and that othe Uchiha kid beisdes Raion and Hinote."_

Minori gave a simply wave to all of them and took a seat at the counter "A small beef ramen please." "No problem Minori and this one is one the house your mom told me you would swing by before you went home."

Minori was kind of shock, but it didn't show on her face _"Mom...you know me too well."_


----------



## Emo_panda227 (May 3, 2009)

She enjoys her raman and someone started to get closer.  She could hear the pads of his shoes hit the dust. As she turns aruond some she see's Miyako. "hm? Your Miyako right? You're on Taiyo's squad correct?" she asks as she eats some more of the raman. "Mission went well?" she smiles some at Miyako and grins. "Good." She nearly choked when he had said her twin had passed out from blood loss. "He better be okay" she said  in a dangerous tone. "But thank you. You brought him to the hospital right?" 

She heard her brother yelling and turns around. Here comes her twin. "Ah he is okay" she grins and jumps out of the chair and tackles her brother. She lands on top of him. "Brother!" she grins some. Her school girl outfit was bright in the sun, well the white part. The black tie showed well in the sun. She hugs her brother and then gets off of him. 

She could feel him cringe and it made her giggle. She sits back down and smiles at Miyako. She starts to eat again. The raman guy smiles when he see's them back together again and had laughed when he was brought to the ground by his tiny, but strong sister. "The mission went smoothly rght?" she smiles some at her brother as she picked up some noodles and ate them. "Also" she said in a serious tone then gives him a 'i' gunna kill you ' look. "Blood loss??" She glares at him some but softens her face to a smile. "I'm happy your okay. At least I can sense you now. My mission went well too. All i got was a cut on the cheek" she said and points to a cut on the cheek. "Course.." she blushes. "I was lagging....and protecting the princess... Oh also a bruise on my leg" She said this a bit excitedly. The mission must have been exciting. Then again she did like to fight.


----------



## Cjones (May 3, 2009)

"Here you go Minori on the house." "Thanks" Minori responds and slurps up a bit of her noodles _"I can swear that this taste is haven on earth"_ Minori thinks as she savors the taste of the food. Then she hears a bit of commotion as Tsuki tackled her brother to the ground. Minori at first glances at *Tsuki *and then stared at her "How is it that she hardly got injuried" Minori began thinking to herself.

She then shook her head and began eating again "This will start a conflict and I don't want to have to put a hyuuga in their place" she thinks to herself. She slowly ate her ramen taking in everything about it "I think I may have died." She liked things like this a place where it was queit with good food to her it was a haven a place where she could think and solve her problems. _"I need to focus on my training and I also need to start learning healing jutsu."_

Minori pondered for a bit "Now if I remeber the novice technique is the healing plam I'll start on that soon I also need to see if I have an elemental affinty."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 3, 2009)

"And that's that," Kimiko says. She sits on the park bench next to Kaion. 

Kaion looks up wide eyed at his sister, "REALLY?! SO I CAN STAY AT YOUR PLACE?!?!?" he exclaims with joy. This is great Kaion thinks, no more having to deal with dad, no more curfews, no more mom sneaking around my room hunting for my dirty magazines. Kaion already imagines the paradise his life will be now that he can live practically all alone, Kimiko will be away on missions most of the time anyway. _THIS IS GONNA BE AWESOME!!!_ he yells in his mind. 

Kimiko can already see the look on Kaion's face and see the mischief being planned behind those eyes. "You have to live by my rules you little troublemaker, and I swear if you fuck up just once, dad will come by and drag your ass back home. Those are the terms, and its only temporary. Like for a couple of months." she proclaims with authority. 

She really has no idea why she's going out of her way like this for her brother and if you asked her why she really couldn't answer that question. Deep down however Kimko supposes that she doesn't want their father's "pro Uchiha" philosophy to brainwash Kaion even more then it has already. She barely escaped it herself and doesn't want Kaion to turn out like those old guard traditionalist Uchiha who seem to think that the Clan is entitled to a level above all others. 

Kaion nods, "Yeah I promise Sis. I'll be like quiet as a mouse....you won't even know I'm there," however he's already planning the late night parties that he'll have when Kimiko is away.

Kimiko sighs and nods, "You better," she retorts. _I just made a huge mistake_ she thinks.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 3, 2009)

"That was quite a quick recovery..." Miyako remarks when he sees Taiyo. He looks to Tsuki and smiles sweetly at her. "Well I'm going to go do some training...see you two later." He says to the pair. He runs his hair through the female Hyuuga's hair as he walks away, laughing a little bit as he does so.


----------



## Cheena (May 3, 2009)

He looked oddly at the old rugid pole. It was shorter than him had tree bark on it. It must have been a tree stump. 

"Why would father have me train on this stupid thing?"

Maybe it was necessary for success. Still, it seemed useless. it would rpobably fall apart in a half-second if Yohiko wanted it to. This could be over and done with soon if Yohiko stopped whining in his mind. What bad could it be anyway. It would just be boring. "I have to do this..." Solo training wasn't his thing. At least he would get some practice out of it which would make him reach his goal quicker. 

Slowly, he grabbed his dark blue mask and pulled up with hesitation. Yohiko was always paranoid about not seeing what was going on behind his back. It covered his face and eyes. Practicing without seeing was his dad's perfered way of training. In a way, it had it's advantages. But Yohiko never fully understood them. Someday he would. Anyway, without wasting time, he crouched down. 

After some thinking he figured that if he could totally destroy this thing by sunset, he could have some delicious dumplings for dinner. The whole situation has turned out perfectly it looks like. First he would start off with some basic punched and kicks at a slow pace. Then he would start to move really fast with hits and maybe some palm presses along with kicks like a windmill! "Fell the pain you pathetic log!"

He began to attack the log like a cheetah trying to rip apart his prey. Maybe that was over exagerating, but that was what it felt like. Soon enough, his hand began to turn a pale red from the rigid pressure coming from the uneven bark. Yohiko could feel the crumbling peices of bark, raining down on the tips of his sandals. Soon he felt the burn. It was almost time for kicks. Finally he could work on that. Good kicks were needed for the Lion's Combo that needed to be perfected. 

"Hit 43... Hit 44... Hit 45..."

And if you can count, he soon gave the final strike once he hit number 50. He clentche his fist and shot it in the air. One point for him, none for the log. It was part of this wanna be victory. In reality though, this was really pathetic. It felt like watching a fight were one person is just dominating. While th eother is stuck in the ground and can't move an inch. Yohiko flipped back , full of momentum and began kicking the log furiously, tyring to devour it soon. Then he could relax, take a break and eat. Out of nowhere, a loud distruption broke his slim focus. 

"Yohiko-Kun! Big Brother!"

"Eh... what do you want. Can't you see I'm training?" 

The girl stopped for a second and crossed her arms with a puff. Father always said to think of a happy thought when she was mad. So she did and kept on running franticlly. She went up to Yohiko and ran in front of him without thinking. In a split second, Yohiko pulled down his mask following a ear churning shriek. He saw dust and dirt fly up as his sister rolled in the dirt without control. His face tensed up as she began to shake then bawled. 

"WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU!" He bit his lip with frustration "Couldn't you see I was doing something dangerous?" Being kind, he rushed to the aid of his little sister with mixed emotions. She sniffed and he rolled his eyes. After taking deep breaths, she sat up and looked at him wide eyed. Yohiko looked back at her. Then he began to wipe of the dirt that would soil her outfit. 

"Well.. I had to hurry. My stomach was growling!" 

After some quite time she began twirling her thumbs. She wouldn;t look him in the eyes. "I'm gonna tell father about what you did to me..." Instad of slapping her in the face, he slapped himself. Father said to never hit little sister. All the other times like this one she had deserved it. Yohiko began to debate in his mind how to protect himself from the situation without it blowing up in his face. There was one answer at this moment. His sister was lazy so it would work perfectly. "Fine, how about i pick you up and give you a piggy back ride _all_ the way home." 

She began to clap and smilied with glee. So much for being hurt in the first place. Yohiko bent down and She quicly climbed up his back in return dirtying up his attire. "Anyway, Father wanted to talk with you about something. He said that we wouldn't eat dinner until you did and I'm hungry." Yohiko looked shocked. It was pretty sudden. They must of had to talk urgently then. He grippd his sister tightly and began to bolt out of the fields.


----------



## Vergil (May 3, 2009)

Having explained the tree walking technique to Raito, he went to find Uchiha Kaion. After a bit of searching he found him talking to his sister, Kimiko. She was an extremely talented ninja and Dante had a lot of respect for the woman. Normally a girl that hot would be subjected to his god awful one liners but he abstained.

*"Hey, there you are!"* he said landing infront of Kaion. *"Hey Kimiko, doing ok?"*

*"If you're interested I got a technique that will make jutsus a bit easier. Actually a lot easier for you..."* he said noting that his chakra control was way below par. *"Think you're up for it?"* Dante asked.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 3, 2009)

Miyako wanders off to the secluded part of the villiage with a few tree where he normally trains. He sits down on the ground and mediates for a few minutes, regulating all his chakra, resting his body at the same time. He stands up and faces the tree, focusing his chakra to his feet. He walks to the tree, standing inches in front of it. He places one foot on the tree, then another. Then he drops to the ground, "ouch..." he moans as he hits the ground. He stands back up and looks at the tree. "Whew...here we go again..." he focuses chakra to his feet, this time he walks towards the tree a bit faster, he puts the first foot up then the other, he takes two steps up then tree then drops to the ground. "Oof.." He grunts as he hits the ground.

*One hour later*

Miyako stood on a branch about twenty feet above the ground. "Yes! I did it!" Miyako says exitedly. He feels his feet starting to seperate from the tree. "Oh shit," he groans as he falls from the tree landing flat on his ass.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 3, 2009)

Kaion and Kimiko look over at Dante as he lands in front of them. 

*"Hey, there you are! Hey Kimiko, doing ok?"*

*"If you're interested I got a technique that will make jutsus a bit easier. Actually a lot easier for you..."* he said noting that his chakra control was way below par. *"Think you're up for it?"* Dante asked.

Kaimiko smiles at Dante and nods at him. She looked up to the older and more experienced Jonin and found him to be a very affable and lighthearted fellow, yet very skillful when things got serious. Also a sexist pig at times but nobodies perfect.    

"Hello Dante-san, I'm doing fine. Long time no see," she nudges her brother in the shoulder, "Why didn't you tell me that Dante was your Sensei. You should feel very lucky." 

Kaion purses his lips and looks at her sister dubiously. _Yeah lucky my ass_ he thinks. _What's he gonna teach *me*? How to spin my arms around real fast until I faint._ 

"It must've slipped my mind," Kaion mutters. It didn't he was just embarrassed to admit that he actually found Dante cool in a lot of ways, and even had some things in common, but his inherent "Hyuuganess," just made him so......well gay really. He would make a great Uchiha though Kaion muses.

Kaion stands up off the bench and nods his head at Dante, "So what's this thing a majig you wanna show me Sensei. It better not be Sucky Fist though," he means gentle fist.


----------



## Vergil (May 3, 2009)

*"Nah, only geniuses like me can do the sucky fist"* Dante said raising his eyebrow. *"Nope. This is how to walk up trees."* he sees Kaion losing interest.

*"Koyaiba and Raito are doing it now. Hyuugas are normally much better at it so I expect Raito to win the contest tomorrow and win the limited edition Uchiha Madara with removable Tobi mask figure!"* he says pulling out the toy he'd won years ago. Of course he totally cheated in the contest but seeing as the old vendor was pulling a scam he thought it was justice.

*"Though...if you're not participating then Koyaiba or Raito or Lee will win it instead and use it as a bookmark or something."* he said putting the figure back.

*"So. Whats it gonna be kid?"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 3, 2009)

*"Nah, only geniuses like me can do the sucky fist,"* Dante said raising his eyebrow. 

Kimiko chuckles while Kaion gets that queer look on his face when he can't quite grasp something. As he dwells on what Dante just said he blocks out the rest of the Jonin's words. However suddenly something that Dante pulls out of his pocket draws Kaion's attention. Kaion does a double take at the Madara action figure and his eyes literally bug out. The figure seems to sparkle as if its a gift from the heavens. 

"Even I don't have that one..." he mumbles and some saliva drips down the right corner of his lip. "Hey watch it! Oh Kaion ugh you're so disgusting!" Kimiko exclaims as his drool drips onto her sleeve. 

The Madara figure is like the rarest in the entire Legendary Ninja collection. There was a public outcry from some Uchiha families when the figure had been released and consequently most had been recalled and incinerated. However a select few had made it into public circulation.  
*
"Though...if you're not participating then Koyaiba or Raito or Lee will win it instead and use it as a bookmark or something."* he said putting the figure back.

Kaion almost cries when Dante puts the figure away. 

*"So. Whats it gonna be kid?"*

"WHAT'S IT GONNA BE?!??!" Kaion shouts boldy at Dante and he pounds his chest again. "OW!" he exclaims for a split second but then he regains his composure. "I'M GONNA HAVE THAT FIGURE THAT'S WHAT ITS GONNA BE!! THOSE LOSERS KOYAIBA AND RAITO AIN'T GOT NOTHING ON ME SENSEI!" Suddenly Kaion looks around for a tree, and he spots one, a mongrel dog happens to be doing its business right next to it. 

"WATCH ME GET IN ON THE FIRST TRY SENSEI!!!" Kaion yells. In about a minute Kaion will have wished that he had actually paid better attention to Dante's demonstration. 

Kaion jets towards the tree like a bolt of lightning, literally leaving a smoke trail behind him. "Outta the way doggie!!" Kaion shouts and the dog scampers away from the tree as if he wants no part of what Kaion is about to do. Kaion runs straight at the tree and flips forwards, landing his feet flat against the tree bark. Kaion grits his teeth and exerts as much muscle power as he can. He makes it about two inches up before gravity reminds him that willpower and muscles just won't be enough this time. 

Kaion's feet slide off the bark and he spins off the tree, flipping backwards and faceplanting into some dog crap. *PLOP!*

From her bench Kimiko laughs in a fit, "He's not a very good listener but at least you know how to motivate him," she replies, still laughing loudly.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 3, 2009)

Taiyo began hysterically laughing as his sister tackled him. He sat back down and began eating his ramen again. "Yea, our mission went pretty well. No one really got too injured." he said, taking slurps of his ramen in between. "You only got one small injury? What the hell?" he said, laughing he immediately stopped eating and laughing and looked at her.

"Do you want to go train? I could give you a start before your sensei teaches it to you, if shes hasn't already." he says, taking her hand and taking both their ramen bowls with them. He began leading her to the training grounds. "Plus, I need to train in it myself." he said, beginning to pick up his pace.

"I wanna do some tree climbing. I was gonna do some by myself, but now that you're here, we can do some tree climbing together." he said, picking up his pace even more.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (May 3, 2009)

She listens to him and smiles some. "Sure!" She  began to get pulled by her brother as she waved goodbye to the raman guy. She was dragged by her brother and she grins. "Good thing I wore this outfit" she said and motioned toward her school girl one. "It makes training so much easier." It was easier for her. Tsuki jumps to the front and walks swiftly beside her brother. "Can I finish my raman first?" she asks some. 

As soon as they came to a stop she begins to eat her unfinished raman. "So how does this training work. It's Chakra control right?" she asks some with curiosity. Her noodles were mostly gone so she finishes the rest and begins to drink the broth. After finishing she sets the bowel down and sits on a rock. "So how does this work?" she asks some as she watches her brother.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 3, 2009)

Taiyo stands in front of her, finishing his ramen and throwing it in the woods. "The way it works is easy...well, that's what sensei said, but its hard at first. All you have to do, is focus a little chakra to your feet, and walk up the tree." he said, demonstrating by walking up the tree ass much as he could.

"See? You might not make it that far on the first couple tries, but hey, you might." he said. He began doing his own training, and went to a different tree. He focused some chakra to his feet, and began running up the tree. He made it up twenty five steps before falling, but marked his spot with a kunai before he fell. He did it again, and made it up thirty.

He did it again, and made it up thirty nine. Then, he made it up all the way. He went up all the way a couple more times, then finished, and decided to go watch his sister's training.


----------



## Cjones (May 3, 2009)

"_Glad the distractions are gone"_ Minori thinks to herself. She finished up her beef ramen, threw the money on the counter and walked out on her way home. She got home in about 10 minutes. As Minori got closer and closer to her home she couldn't help, but think _"You really can't miss this"_ she thinks to herself. It was a rather big house with a medieval theme to it and was rather beautiful.

Minori opened the door and walked in to see her father and mother sitting down conversing between themselves "Hi mother-father what are you talking about?" Minori said comming in and taking a sit right besides them. "Ah Minori I'm so glad your home actually we were just talking about you" her mother said to her with a smile "Talking about me?"

"Yes Minori talking about you...your mother and I figured it's time to up your trainng some" Hideo said with a serious expression on his face. Minori listened on as they continued to speak. "As your father said we feel it's time that you learn more about medical ninjutsu and for me and your father to start training you more so you can become a more potent combat medic." Minori was glad that not only would she be training, but now her parents would be helping her. "Mom-Dad I find this kind of ironic, because I was getting ready to ask you about that and to learn what my elemental affinty could be" Minori stated bluntly.

"Well this works out then meet us at the training grounds and we'll explain everything there" Hideo said getting up and walking out of the room. Minori simply nodded and left out the house again on her way to the training grounds. As Minori walked something dawned on her _"I just noticed that I spend much less time at home now."_


----------



## Emo_panda227 (May 4, 2009)

She watches and blinks "Woah! Our trainer at home didn't even teach us that. Being ninja's might be funner then I thought" she grins. She stands up and sets the bowl beside the walk and watches her brother. "If you can do this on a solid, the  what about a liquid?" she mumbles some to herself, but figured that they would eventually be taught later. "I'll try now" she said with a nod then goes to a tree.  

"If the tree is too skinny it will break under pressure right? And if it's too fat you could sink right in" she mumbles some as she analyzed the situation. "But this is training so I shouldn't think too hard" she chuckles some and made the hand signs and closed her eyes. She gathered chakra up into her feet and opens her eyes once they were there. She runs to the tree and tries to run up it, but ultimately fails and falls onto her butt. "Kyaa.." she mumbles and stands up to dust her school girl skirt off. 

She did it a few more times with the same result. After a few more times she was able to get about five feet before marking it just like her brother did. "Look brother I did it!" she smiles. "I just need to practice more to be able to get as far as you!" She had practiced for about another five minuets and managed to get up to ten feet. She had many bruises and dirt on her, but she was able to jump off of the tree now and do a back flip before hitting the ground. She smiles to Taiyo and grins. "I've gotten good so far. Kind of" she mutters. "Not as good as you or any of the others though.  It's only about nine or ten feet. It also too awhile, but that is what training is for am I right?"
She smiles to her brother then started to get ready for the next one.


----------



## Vergil (May 4, 2009)

*"Ahaha"* Dante laughs out loud, *"Dude chakra! On your feet!"*

He turns to Kimiko and smiles. *"It'll be good to get him out of that house. You've done a good thing for him"* he says out of Kaions earshot. He had overheard their conversation earlier and didn't want to interrupt.

He goes over to Kaion and offers him a hand up. *"Focus your chakra on the soles of your feet, then try it."* he looks at Kaions poop covered face and tries his absolute best not to laugh at it.

*"I...have..to go now. Find...Issanni. See ya tomorrow! A the training grounds, OK?"* making sure Kaion understood

With that Dante went off to try and find Issanni. She was probably training like crazy somewhere. He found her chatting to Minori.

*"Issanni. You up for some training?"* this was all he had to say to her. So much easier than Kaion. He was going to have to get more of those action figures.

*"It might be tricky for you but I know you can do it if you put in 110%!"*


----------



## EPIC (May 4, 2009)

After a couple of hours of walking around town, again, Raito tried to find his teammates and see what they were doing. While walking around he was thinking about the progress of his new technique; Currently, he mastered the second phase: molding the chakra into the shield, but the last and toughest phase, extending the chakra, was yet to be mastered. 

Soon, he saw Issanni and Dante together and ran up to them to see what they were doing,"Oh, hey Uncle Dante, hey Issanni. Sorry, I couldn't talk to you earlier, Dante, I was kind of busy," he greeted them,"But, if you were about to ask me the same thing, yes, I would like to do some training."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 4, 2009)

Miyako shakes his head a little bit, his body was sore but he could now use just his feet to climb a tree. He stands up and takes a few deep breaths. He takes a few steps forward and walks smack into tree.
"Ow. Shit, stupid trees..." he grumbles as he moves away from the tree. "Man, I must be more tired than I think." Miyako mutters as he walks into the busier part of the city. 'I think I'll go to my apartment and take a short nap...' he thinks to himself. He takes a turn down an alley and looks up, seeing the poorly made, wooden balcony that had begun to rot away. "A little bit more training won't hurt..." he muses to himself. He focuses chakra to his feet and puts one foot on the wall, then the second. He runs up the wall and jumps off onto the balcony. Miyako smirks at the accomplishment and opens slides open the wooden door to his apartment. He drops down on his bed falling asleep almost immediately as he makes contact with the bed.


----------



## Antony the Bat (May 4, 2009)

(I read all the way through this roleplay and it sounds awesome so I hope I get to join in).


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 4, 2009)

OOC: Sorry for my absence; family weekend FTL.

IC:

Having returned from the mission with his team, Soraio had decided to take a break from......taking a break. Usually the breezy child was off watching the clouds and "listening" to the wind, but his sensei, Uchiha Vergil, had managed to intimidate Soraio into training. Of course, the young Tenrai had another reason for doing so....

_*FLASHBACK*_

_A tall, stern man with short-cropped black hair frowned down at Soraio, his face hidden by the shadowed alcove of the door. "My power is worthless!" Soraio insisted. "Without that sword I can't do anything! How can you expect me to keep up with the others, Dad?" Soraio's father folded his arms and turned his back on his son. "If you make it through at least two-thirds of the Chunin Exam, you can have the Reiki back," said the Tenrai's leader._

_*END OF FLASHBACK*_

"Reiki...." Soraio muttered. "I'll get that stupid katana back...no matter how much I've gotta work at it." Soraio lazed backwards, flopping onto his back as he rolled in the grass, and carefully read a scroll an old Academy teacher had lent him. The scroll dictated the usage of the E-Ranked Ninjutsu, Kawarimi no Jutsu, the Replacement Technique. This Ninjutsu was the kind've thing Soraio would've employed with great effectiveness if he could just get the hang of the handseals; Soraio preferred simpler jutsu that took only one or two easy seals, or free-flowing Taijutsu.

"Oh well; I'll just have to keep working on it," Soraio said as he sat up, sitting cross-legged. Closing his eyes in concentration, Soraio repeatedly went over the three-seal sequence the jutsu required, closing his eyes as he attempted to get a feel for it. Still, no matter how much he practiced, Soraio realized it'd be impossible to test his progress without a partner.....tossing his hands up in the air, Soraio yelled "AAAAAGGHHH!!!!!!" as he fell back onto the soft grass again.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 4, 2009)

Rakiyo stared at his kunai, his back against the memorial stone which he had been using as a backrest for the past 10 minutes began to grow uncomfortable. As he adjusted himself his mind wandered off to a better time, when he was younger and he still had his family. 

**Flash back 9 years ago**
  The wind blows ever so gently yet strong enough to lift any uneasy thoughts from anybodys mind if even for a moment. We arrive at the training field where ninjas practice their skills. A young rakiyo watches from high above a tree spying on them, He watches on with admiration and anxiety in the fear of being caught. A strong commanding voice calls out "RAKIYO!" Rakiyo stumbles back and falls out of the tree landing on his head. A sea of laughter is heard as Rakiyo picks himself up rubbing the lump on his head. A tall light skin man with long blonde hair and green eyes towers over Rakiyo. Wearing the traditional jonin outfit with an open flak jacket. His arms adorn with several leaf village headbands some damaged more then others which is used to commerate the memory of his lost comrades. 
  "why'd you have to go and scare me like that dad" Whined Rakiyo who has gotten over the pain but still rubbed the lump out of embrassment. His father smile at him and placed his hand out to him. "Stand up son, its the only thing you can do when you fall" Rakiyo places his tiny hands inside the safety of his fathers. He is scooped up rather quickly and Rakiyo stumples to keep his balance as not to fall again. His father Zenpyou reached into his ninja pouched and pulled out there shiny ninja shuriken. "I want you to hit that (pointing to a target that was shaped to resemble enemy ninja)" Rakiyo looking up at his father in almost a daze "You want me to" Zenpyou placing the shuriken in his sons and turning him to the target. "Hit it in the head then you'll know its dead" he whispered into his sons ear.
  Rakiyo nodded and looked at the situation as a way to impress his father. Reaching back he let the first shuriken fly though his inexpierience caused the shuriken to come crashing down earlier then expected. Rakiyo shaking his head as a way to forget about the failure cocked back and let the second one fly this time it reached the target but missed by several inches. "This time" he mumbled words of encouragement to himself and let the third one soar. The shuriken collided into the dummys head causing a surprise action from the other fellow ninja but the shuriken quickly fell out as Rakiyo hadnt the muscle mass to put enough strength behind it causing them to laugh at him once more.
  "its okay son next time" Rakiyo stormed off an embrassment and went home. Without greeting his mother he ran to his room and put his head down and began to cry. He felt ashamed his dream was to become a ninja but he now he began to doubt if he had what it takes. His ordeal had tired him out causing him to fall asleep. Hours later he woke up feeling the warmth of a newly placed blanket he looked up to see his father exiting the room. "Dad" he whispered loud enough to catch his fathers attention. "Yes son" His father turning back to him. "How did you become such a great ninja" His father walked over and sat beside his son he began to speak though looking off into the distance "A ninja becomes great when he has something to protect. A ninja isnt considered a ninja because he knows ninjutsu or because he can hit any target with a shuriken. A ninja can be truly called a ninja when he can use those skills to protect that which is most precious to him" Rakiyo looking up in curiosity as if his father held the an over night secret that would transform him into a great ninja. "So whats the most precious thing to you dad" he said with a kind of excitement. Zenpyou now looking at his son smiled with the biggest smile he had ever seen his father give "It's you" Rakiyo eyes widen and he quickly put his head down. His father reached into his holster and presented Rakiyo with a kunai. "I'll always be with you protecting you this is my promise, my ninja way" Rakiyo nodded with excitement. He held his father and buried his face into his chest "Thanks dad" he thought to himself.

**Present day** 

  Rakiyo jamming the kunai into the ground putting his head down merely mumbles "I'll always be with you...." Rakiyos slouching position showed Zenpyou Saikourins name on the memorial stone. The sun covered by uncoming clouds quickly devoured the gleam of the kunai that pierced the earth. "You broke your promise" The wind blew the same way it did on that day, Rakiyo closed his eyes and his mind wander and for a moment forgot he was waiting for his sensei.


----------



## Vergil (May 4, 2009)

Kira had returned from another mission to find that he had been assigned a group of genin. He sneered at the assignment "Damn - thought I could get away with it this year."

He hated everything about Konoha. A female Hokage, the bunch of immigrants from other countries and this stupid obsession with the will of fire. He would become Hokage one day and he would rule it with an iron fist.

He walked to where he was supposed to meet his team, seeing a boy there already. He had Rakiyo, Raito and Yohiko.

"Name." he asked the kid by the memorial.

__________________________________

*"Oh hey Raito. Sorry dude, one of you guys was always gonna get assigned out of my team. I know its a crushing blow but you'll get over it"* Dante grinned. 

*"You're with Nara Kira. Careful though, he's a bit of a....well far be it for me to say....ah screw it he's a jackass!"* Dante said triumphantly. *"You should know the guys that just passed the exam. But you need anything just let me know huh dude? I think you're meeting at the memorial stone. Good luck!"* Dante said


----------



## Rakiyo (May 4, 2009)

Rakiyo looking up to at his sensei, scowled and gave him a look. Picking up the kunai he had planted on the floor he placed it back into his holster. He walked around Nara kira looking him up and down "Your suppose to be my sensei ughh great" Cracking his back he looked confidently and smile and said "My names Rakiyo Saikourin, You better not forget that name anytime soon cause im gonna be a ninja legend"


----------



## Vergil (May 4, 2009)

"Don't care about that. I only asked your name." Kira said flippantly. Blasted kids and their dreams. "Well you might as well make yourself useful whilst you're here." He threw a leather belt at him. "Sharpen your kunai and do some target practice on that tree over there."

Kira turned to look at the memorial of all the shinobi who lost their lives for Konoha.

"Idiots." he murmured


----------



## Rakiyo (May 4, 2009)

Rakiyo's tempered flared at His sensei's response. His eyebrow twicthed as the phrase don't care replayed in his head, gritting his teeth he finally exploded "LISTEN JERK IVE TOLD YOU WHO I AM SO NOW ITS YOUR TURN! WHAT THE FUCKS YOUR NAME!" He stared his new sensei down waiting for the response


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 4, 2009)

“No problem!” Issanni calls after Minori, Then looks at Dante grinning, "Hai Dante-sensei!" She yells, giving a thumbs up.  "What is the Training?" she asks proudly, stuffing her notepad and pencil in her pouch.  "I got to get that story...I wonder if Dante-sensei would know anything..." she whispers to herself.


----------



## Cjones (May 4, 2009)

Minori patiently tap her foot waiting on the arrival of her parents when from the side of her eyes she noticed there were some other people training _"The Hyuuga twins? Here? I keep running into them"_ she thinks to herself. A few minutes passed before her mother and father came walking in with the typical Konoha vest on. "I see both of you are dressed for the occasion, mother and father."

Azumo smiled slightly "Like we told you before we will be training you." Hideo reached into his pack and pulled out some paper handing one of them to Minori "What's this father?" she asked slightly confused. Hideo put the rest back in his pack and began to explain "These pieces of paper will determind what your elemental affinty is" Hideo began to explain. "I'm pretty sure you already know what kind of tree this paper is made from since you asked us about it so I won't go into detail about that. Now concentrate and the paper will react with the element you have an affinty for." Hideo stop for a moment to make sure Minori understood most of it.

"Now the paper will correspond like this: Fire-The paper will burn, Water-The paper will become wet, Wind-The paper will be cut in half, Lightning-The paper will ball up, and last Earth-The paper will crumble." Minori waited for her father to finish before trying what he said _"Concentrate"_ she told herself. A few seconds passed by and then her paper cut in half straight down the middle. Minori looked at the separate pieces of paper in her hand "So this means I have wind then." Hideo and Azumo looked on with shock on their faces "That's very strange" Azumo said stunned. "I didn't think it would be wind...you have a very rare chakra affinty Minori honey."


----------



## Kuno (May 4, 2009)

Rubbing the back of her neck Kiya continued on toward harm.  She looked back once when Issanni met Minori but kept going.  “They work well together…”  She mumbled thinking of her team.  “But they need to learn a few things…” Kiya added walking into her apartment.

After a few moments steam began to fill the bathroom.  The hot shower making short work of her sore muscles.  “Training tomorrow…” she said to herself turning off the water and wrapping herself in a robe before heading toward the balcony.  “Alright guys…I hope you can find them…” she looked at the group of doves she kept there.  Kiya wrote a quick note telling her squad to meeting her.

*7:00 am  Training ground 1* she wrote then sent the doves on their way before heading to bed.


----------



## Cjones (May 4, 2009)

"Weired?" Minori said kind of confused. "Well Minori since we are orginally from Kumo most ninjas from there have the lightning affinty, but it seems you didn't get that, but instead got wind" Hideo explained. "Incase you don't understand Minori me and your have the lightning affinty as our dominate element since we're from Kumo, but it seems you have have retain my recessive elemnt of wind." Minori thought about it for a moment before bowing her head "I get it, but I could still have the lightning elemental as one of my elements right?" Minori asked wondering. "We'll yes that's true, but you usually don't master two elements until you attain the rank of Jonin usually" Hideo responded.

Minori quickly nodded her head indicating she understood so they could continue you. "Now I won't offically teach you medical ninjutsu till tomorrow Minori. Since Kiya is your sensei you can ask her for some tips until then right now I'm just here for the elemental training and the increase you evasive abilities." Minori nodded her head again "I understand mother, but I heared it takes some time to learn elemental attacks?" Minori stated as an obvious fact.

"That's true, the only way for wind eleement to be of any kind of use in battle you have to cut a water fall in half first" Hideo said beginning to explain. "But I'm not going to teach you that until tomorrow. Today I'm just going to have you cut this leaf and have you on her way to learning a D-rank tecnique."


----------



## Vergil (May 4, 2009)

Kira looked at the kid shouting at him. "Nara Kira. And you're lucky you're still alive for calling me a jerk. Next time...well just try me." Kira said pulling out a cigarette and lighting it, blowing the smoke into Rakiyo's face.

"Now, you gonna go target practice and leave me alone or do I have to make you?" he said, barely acknowledging his presence. He was one of the older jounin and had gotten his rank during a time when he was still naive about life. Funny how a few events could change ones thinking.

___________________________

Dante pointed to the tree. *"OK so all you gotta do is go up the tree using chakra on your feet."* He remembered that Issanni's chakra control was....bad. *"The key here is concentration and it'll help in all sorts of situations so its worth sticking to it....no pun intended."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 4, 2009)

After Dante leaped away Kimiko continued to laugh heartily at Kaion's state, she wipes some tears from her eyes trying to restrain her giggles, "Ah that was a riot, hehe. Anyway I have to go to a meeting. I don't want to be late," she tells Kaion. 

Yeah more like go make out with that Bug freak he thinks. "WHAT ABOUT MY FACE?!" he hollers at her. Kimiko raises a curious eyebrow towards Kaion, "Huh? Your face?! What's wrong with your face. It seems fine to me," and then she starts laughing again. 

Kaion jumps to his feet, "Aw c'mon don't be such a bi..bu..uh...beautiful person...." Kaion was about to call her a bitch but then he realizes that he has to be nice to her since she's taking him in and all. _DAMMIT! Didn't think about that,_ Kaion thinks. "I meant don't you know some kind of quick jutus that'll wipe this crap clean? You know like magic." he asks her. Kaion still thinks of Jutsu as just a form of magic, with Uchiha magic being the best. 

"Actually I do," Kimiko responds. Suddenly she narrows her mouth at Kaion and forms a handsign. She spits an orb of water out of her mouth like a bullet at her brother and it slams into Kaion's face, spraying him clean, but also drenching him absolutely to the bone. Kaion slams backwards, spitting out water from his mouth. 

"AAAAAAAAAAAAGH I THINK SOME OF IT WENT IN MY MOUTH!!!!" he yells frantically as he wipes hie eyes but Kimiko is already gone by the time he looks back at her. Well she could've at least used a wind jutsu or something to dry my hair off he thinks to himself. Kaion's very proud of his shiny jet black hair.

Kaion's mind immediately turns back towards the tree walking and he remembers Dante's words. "Focus the charkra to my feet huh?" he muses, while scratching his chin in a questioning manner. Suddenly out of the blue he yells like a lunatic, "I WON'T LET A HYUUGA AND A NOBODY BEAT ME!!!" he yells. He stands up and faces the tree and is about to attempt the exercise again but then he realizes that there are a crowd of small children and their horrified mothers looking at him as if he's some kind crazy escaped mental patient. 

Then it hits Kaion, "Oh yeah this is the small childrens park," he mutters. His mother used to take him here when he was younger. Kaion leaps away to find a more secluded spot to train, actually he's going to go straight to the training grounds. He doesn't plan on sleeping at all until he gets it right. That way by the time Dante and that Loser Koyaiba show up in the morning he'll show them how awesome he is that he's already mastered the technique. 

"AND THEN MADARA IS *MINE!* MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" he laughs like an evil movie villain.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 4, 2009)

Rakiyo coughed as the smoke irritated his eyes and lungs. He repeated his new sensei's name to himself as he continued to look at him "Kira...Nara....AHH!" he bursted out with a sudden realization. "That means you must be related to that fool Tategami from the ninja academy"

**Flashback**

"You know this jerk Namida?" Rakiyo looked back confused at his friend. She pointed towards the kid and said "Idiot look closer its Tategami Nara he went to the ninja academy withus, Remember he sat in front of you" Rakiyo quickly realizing who it was grew a fiendish smirk on his face "Oh yeah your that kid who i would throw paper shuriken at, you were such a loser" Tategami quickly grew infuriated and shouted back at the still snickering Rakiyo "YES AND SINCE THAT DAY I HAVE SWORN TO GET MY REVENGE FOR YOU ARE MY MORTAL ENEMY, MY PERSONAL DEMON, MY RIVAL!" The fire in his eyes could be seen and Rakiyo's smirk quickly faded and turned to his trademark scowl.

**END OF FLASHBACK**

"Fine then it seems imma have to make you acknowledge me sensei" Rakiyo with the leather belt in hand approached the designated tree. Pulling out his first kunai he quickly swiped against the belt and launched it, The kunai nearly falls but manages to barely hold on to the bark. Rakiyo grins letting go of the belt he pulls out three more kunai. He jumps up and yells "Watch this sensei" He launches the three projectiles only two managed to hit the tree though no where near the center while the other had fallen to the ground. His facial expression changed one to embrassment as he clearly didnt do as good as he wanted. Turning back to his sensei "The sun was in my eye, youll see out there in battle im 10x stronger!" He bragged and laughed it off nervously "By the way Kira sensei where are the other squad members?" Rakiyo looked on with curiosity.


----------



## Cjones (May 4, 2009)

Hideo picked a leaf of the tree and gave it to Minori. "Now Minori you will need to cut this leaf completely in half since we're just going to teach you a D-rank technique you won't have to do the waterfall cutting yet." Minori took the leaf from her fathers hands and did what she did before. _"The effort I have to put into doing this is crazy"_ she thought as she concentrated on the leaf. Some minutes passed by before Minoir finally cut the leaf, but it was only the top part.

"What!" Minori said in shock "All that effort and all I did was cut the top of it." Hideo chuckled at his daughters reaction "Your use to master everything so fast that you failing at something is a shock to you." He said to her still laughing "This may take a few try's before you actually cut the leaf in half." Minori nodded and perceded to do it again.

30 minutes later

An out of breath Minori tried one more time and this time was a sucess. All round her were leaves that were half cut, quartered cut or with a little tear in them. "I..I..fina...finally did it." She said out of breath falling to the ground on her knees. "Catch your breath Minori honey, becasue next is learning this jutsu and then it's combat training" Her mom said excercising for the training to come.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 4, 2009)

Hinote walked out of the hospital, stretching out. "Konoha really does have the greatest medical people, don't they? I will have to thank Kiya-sensei for healing me quite a bit at first." He told himself, taking a mental note. A bird was flying toward Hinote, a dove. It landed on him, when he noticed a note attached to it. "From Kiya-sensei?" He asked himself as he read the note. "I guess we'll be training..." Hinote guessed.

Taking a walk through the town, Hinote observed everything around him. The birds, the trees, the clouds, the... *BANG!* He ran face first into a wall. "Maybe I oughta be more careful about where I walk..." He sighed, rubbing his face. "That hurts like a bitch." Hinote laughed, continuing his walk.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 4, 2009)

Many things can be said about Kaion but being intuitive isn't one of them. Surely the boy isn't stupid or deficient in anyway, he just views the world differently then most others. It's already night time and Kaion had long since arrived at the training grounds. He sits against a tall Oak tree with notches going up in levels across the bark. So far the highest notch goes up about two and a half feet. After about three hours of trying to do what Dante had told him to do Kaion just couldn't wrap his brain around the concept, he had made some progress for sure  but nowhere near what he wanted. 

Eventually Kaion started to get a headache trying to figure just out what he was doing wrong, so he decided to take a break and work things out the Kaion way. Kaion takes out a small notepad and starts doodling on it with some of his crayons. After about ten minutes he looks at the picture and studies it intently. "Oh so that's what he wants me to do..." Kaion mutters to himself as he looks at his picture. It's one of his better one's he thinks....

"WELL WHY DIDN'T SENSEI JUST SAY SO!!" Kaion wonders obviously. Perhaps if Dante had known stick figures drawings would've made it more clearer for Kaion maybe he would've done one but nonetheless Kaion stands up with renewed vigor and focuses the chakra down to the soles of his feet and he runs at the tree with reckless abandon. He'll be there as long as it takes if he has to until he makes it all the way to the top of the tree..


----------



## EPIC (May 4, 2009)

Raito shrugged, he knew it was bound to happen that one of them were to get kicked out, but he didn't expect it to be him, though. He bowed down to his sensei and smiled,"Thanks for all the support, Uncle Dante," after that, he left. 

He made it to where he was supposed to meet, finding two members already there, one of them Kira, and the other, Rakiyo. He didn't know anything about Rakiyo, but he knew alot about Kira's clan, and, if he was like his ancestors, he would be amazingly smart, but Raito doubted it. So, he walked up to the vulgar- looking jounin, and stared at him for a second, then spoke,"Hey, my name's Raito, I was switched to your team," he said. Really, Raito thought he was going to go through hell with this teacher, but didn't take it into any account.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 4, 2009)

Rakiyo who had been busy trying to get his sensei's attention realizes arrival of the other ninja. Making his way toward the unknown ninja he thought to himself "that must be the other member" Rakiyo who had grown impatient waiting all day for his sensei and now comrades has caught a slight attitude problem. "So you're the other ninja huh, My names Rakiyo Saikourin, and this asshole next to us is our jonin sensei Kira nara, so Whats yours" Rakiyo said with his hands on his hips in a slouching posture his leaf village headband danced around his neck as the wind blew.


----------



## Cjones (May 4, 2009)

"Okay Minori do you understand how the jutsu works?" All around them were holes in the trees and the ground. Some of the trees were even uprooted and laying on top of each other "Yes I understand how it works, but I haven't got it down pack yet.' Minori thought about this new wind jutsu her father was teaching her _"I'll have it down next week just watch"_ she said thinking to herself.

Azumo finished her excercise and walked over to them "Now Minori it's time for the battle drillings." Minori began to step back some she never showed it, but she was hella nervous at the moment. "Your father and I are going to come at you with all we got. Before we began you do remember the 1st rule of being a medical ninja right?" Minori gave her mother a look of how could she ever forget "The number 1 thing for a medic is to advoid being hit at all cost, we must avoid every enemies attack for if the medic dies...who's going to heal the team?"

Azumo smiled and gave her daughter a nod of apporval "Very good...and now we BEGIN!" Her mom yelled out as she and her father dissapeared. Minori got into a fighting stance and readied herself _"I can do this I just have to dodge and defend myself"_ she thought to herself. In a split second she felt a gust of wind come behind her, it was a person and that person was breathing down her neck "You let you gaurd down Minori." Minori eyes opened wide it was her mother _"How did she get"_ Minori quickly spun around only to be meet with a fierce kick from her mother sending her into a nearby tree.

Before she hit the tree Minori grabbed it and swing around it rebounding. "Gotcha" a voice rang out and she felt herself being hit again skidding across the ground. "Ah" Minori yelled out as she hit the ground _"This is going to be very difficult"_ she thought to herself. Hideo ran up on her grounded body and was going to deliver an axel kick, but Minori began rolling out of the way. Her father chased after her until after Minori's rolling she pushed herself of the ground into the air only to be back handed into a tree by her mother. "Minori you only concentrate on one person there's two of use pay attention to your surrondings" her mom yelled out.

Minori did a back flip through the air skidding across the ground _"She makes it sound so easy."_ Minori did the only thing she thought would help and made a run toward the village "This terrian is to much in their favor I have to change it." Minori made it toward the village gate and she noticed she was running by the hospital. Her father keep on her with fierce taijutsu keeping her on the defendsive. _"I..I can almost read and react to his taijutsu."_

Hideo began smiling as Minori got a better hang of dodgeing his attacks _"I'm not exactly going easy and she's able to ready already I'm proud"_ Hideo said thinking to himself. It lasted only for a moment when he got a clean uppercut on her sending her into the air only for her to meet face to face with her mother. Azumo flipped some handsigns _"I'll only use a weaker version don't want to really hurt her."_ Azumo ended it by putting her index fingers together "WIND STYLE: DEVASTATION!" She yelled out and a small, but strong gust of wind sent her flying straight by the hosital and into some empty boxes not to far from *Hinote*. "Ow...damn that hurt" Minori said groaning as she lifted herself up out of the boxes.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2009)

Koyaiba stood looking at the tree proudly. Several notches filled the trunk, the highest one going up near the top of the tree, only 10 feet shy. _10 feet, huh?_Koyaiba thought to himself. _I can do that._ He shut his eyes, focusing his chakra back into the soles of his feet. Once he was ready, he ran towards the tree full speed. The chakra carried him up, up, up. He was reaching his last notch. _10 feet., 9 feet, 8 feet,7 feet...3 feet, 2 feet...1 foot...._ Koyaiba thought, holding onto his focus at all costs. If he lost it, who knew what would happen

_Hey Koyaiba._

Koyaiba lost focus. 

"GYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!" Koyaiba shouted as he fell from the near top of the oak. "DEAR GOD HELP ME!!!!!!"

_You don't believe in God._

*Thunk!*

Koyaiba hit the ground with a sickening thunk, sprawling out. His entire body hurt. "Only when I have to...." he muttered to himself over and over. "Only when I have to...." He tried to sit, but didn't make it. So he just lay there.

_Have time to talk now?_ His conscious 'said' innocently

"Oh, yes. I suppose so. Much easier to make time for something when your back is broken," Koyaiba said sarcastically, not even bothering to keep this little converstaion private.

_I understand my timing might've been a bit off..._

"A bit?!" Koyaiba shouted. "A bit?! 10 seconds earlier or 1 second later would've been great, thank you!" Some people passing by looked at him strangely.

_I think you should apoligize to Tsuki and Taiyo._ Koyaiba burst out laughing. 

"Oh, OK. I'll go right away. Oh, wait, I can't, because you decided to INTERRUPT MY FOCUS 50 FEET ABOVE THE GROUND!" That of course is an exageration, but Koyaiba's more than a little pissed off.

_Just wanted to put the thought in your mind._

"AAAAAARRRGGGG!" Koyaiba shouted in frustration. "If your head wasn't my head I'd crack it open! Don't you know the meaning of the word SUBTLE?!"

_You should do it Koyaiba._ And with that, the prescence known as "Koyaiba's conscious" faded.

"Damn I hurt...."


----------



## EPIC (May 4, 2009)

Raito turned his attention to his new comrade, who seemed eager to know him, maybe this wasn't as bad as it seemed,"My name is Raito, Raito Hyuuga, nice to meet you," he said. Raito returned his attention to his sensei, who seemed like the jackass that his uncle warned him,"Ummm... Kira- sensei, you wouldn't happen to know Dante, would you?" he asked.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 4, 2009)

About an hour later Miyako sat bolt upright in his bet. "What the hell are up with these nightmares lately..." he mumbles to himself. He thinks about his dream deeply, he had dreamt about his father cutting out his eyes because he was unworthy to be an Uchiha. "I need to take a walk..." he says to himself, "...at this rate I'll never be able to sleep." He walks over to a small wooden container filled with ice. He grabs a blue plastic cup off the small table in the center of his apartment and scoops up some ice with it. He takes afew steps sideways and stands in front of a dingy white sink with rusty nobs for the hot and cold water and a rusty spiggot. Miyako turns on the water and out flows water of an unsightly, light brown colour. He fills the glass to the top then drinks it down quickly.

He walks out the door to his apartment and down a flight of steps and out into the streets of Konoha. He wanders through the streets aimlessyly a small breeze pulling at his black and white hair, the loose end of the bandages on his arms dancing gently as the wind blows. He wanders his way to the training grounds and sees a jounin with some genin, he recognised one was Raito but the other one was new. He jumps into a tree about fifty metres from the group and watches them


----------



## Cheena (May 4, 2009)

(OOC: Will be before you guys meet up so Im not to far behind)

Yohiko arrived at the house with his sister. He slipped of his sandals and went into the dining room. It was the usuall meeting place. Curiously, he pulled out the chair and sat down as his father took a seat with a serious, but proud grin. 

"So Yohiko, I just got word that your squad is waiting for you..."

"My Squad? Finally!"

Yohiko spoke with much excitment. Without thinking, he got out of his chair and was on his way out of the dinning room. Then his father called out from behind with a stern voice. Yohiko turned around rather then being rebelious and went back to the table, however, he did not sit down. 

"Sorry Father"

He looked at Yohiko with Concern... "Right, just wait for my approval next time. But anyhow, I expect much from you know. Still, I want you to enjoy yourself and learn mor ethan just how to beat your opponent. And be there for your teammates." He puased and looked at Yohiko looked at the ground. 

"Of course. It's my human nature. Can I go now?"

"Sure"

Yohiko nodded and made his exit. It was time to make the best of things. And not let thos long and hard academy days go to waist. What could he expect though. A ninja's life was said to be hard anyway.
________________________________________________________

The boy panted franticlly when he finally cuaght sight of the squad that must have been his. It was missing a gennin. 'I'm here!" Yohiko walked over as he cuaght his breath and introduced himself to the Jounin and Gennin. 

"I am Yohiko... Is this Squad 4?"


----------



## EPIC (May 4, 2009)

Raito, who was strangely curious about how bad his new tacher was, caught notice of the gennin running his way. He walked up a little closer until the gennin walked up exhaustedly and introduced himself,"I am Yohiko... Is this Squad 4?" the boy asked. 
"Yeah, welcome to the squad, I'm Raito Hyuuga," Raito greeted with a smile to assure the guy some form of comfort.


----------



## Vergil (May 4, 2009)

Kira looked at the full squad and took a long drag of his cigarette and exhaled in Raito's face as he mentioned Dante's name. He had enough of hearing about Dante, and of being verbally abused by a kid and of idiots that didn't know how to read a watch. He grunted a response at the mention of his idiot nephew who was stupid enough to get bullied by theese trashes

"Right, well I have a short task for you. I have some bells on my belt. I'm not going to play any mind games here and say whoever doesn't get a bell is going back to the academy. No, this is just an excuse to kick your asses in the name of training. So come get me." Kira said cracking his knuckles. He didn't look like much, his thin body certainly hid the fact that he was an elite jounin very well, but his speciality was in camouflage, espionage, and stealth. He disappeared in a flash amongst the trees and watched them silently. 

The Hyuuga was going to be the problem here, luckily his byakugan was nearly developed enough and he stayed out of range. He had also already made preperations for his annoying doujutsu.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 4, 2009)

*PLONK!
*
Kaion falls onto the top of his head and sprawls across the grass, spread eagle. It's well over into the middle of the night and the moon rises high in the sky. He looks up at the tall Oak tree, his nemesis, where over two dozen notches have been cut into the bark. The highest notch goes up about halfway up the tree, which Kaion estimates must be about a gazillion feet, it must be to befuddle him so he thinks. The tree is actually only about 50 feet tall but it makes Kaion feel better thinking its a gazillion feet. 

Kaion catches his breath for a minute and then gets back to his feet. He imagines that the legendary ninja action figure of Madara Uchiha is standing all the way at the top, waiting for Kaion to reach his level and bestow his glory upon him. Kaion can already imagine the pretend battles he'll have with his new Madara figure, while taking a bubble bath. He'll have the toy fight it out with his 1st Hokage figure, only this time Madara will win....like he should've, Kaion muses with a smirk. Dad said that was all progandaz anyway or some fancy word like that. 

"I'm coming for you Madara," Kaion mutters and the soles of his feet hum with chakra as he prepares his next run up. 

_Elsewhere..._
"I still say that it was a mistake letting him live with Kimiko. She's only 18." Saito grumbles. 

He drinks tea in the kitchen while his wife, Suzume, washes the dishes. Suzume sighs as she dries off the last plate. he can be so stubborn she thinks, like a mule. "You know as well as I that girl has a head on her shoulders that is far beyond her years. And besides we could all use the time to cool down." 

Saito squeezes his cup of tea and looks out the window. Kimiko possessed all the talent in the world but somewhere along the line she ended up throwing away his teachings, just spitting it all in his face. Such an ungrateful daughter, and to think that he still pays the rent for her luxury apartment where she fornicates with that mongrel Aburame. Oh yes he knows all about her little secret.  

"I still don't like it," he says through gritted teeth.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 4, 2009)

"Nice sis!" Taiyo said, jumping up and giving her a high five. He sat back down and watched her train, then something else popped into his head. "Hey, you know, we should really practice some clan jutsu. It would be awesome." he said, continuing to watch her practice. Sure, Chunin Exams wouldn't be for a while, but it would still be good for them to practice some.

Then, something else popped into his mind. He wanted to be different from his clan. He wanted to be able to use abilities besides clan jutsu, but still be able to use his clan jutsu well. Maybe he could find a weapon to fight with. _"A katana! Seems perfect for our clan." _he thought. "_I could ask Vergil-sensei if he could hook me up with one or something._" he thought again, rxcited for the next day.

((That was sort of like a Dora The Explorer post, sorry :/))


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 5, 2009)

Miyako stares at the group and there sensei. "They look weak...except Raito, he would be somewhat of a challenge in the exams..." he mutters to himself. He drops out of the tree landing on his feet softly. "Well I might as well go train a little so I'm ready for a new mission..." he mutters to himself. He walks to his regular training spot, going down alleys to get him their a little quicker. 

After about a ten minute walk he arrives at his regular spot. He sees the tree with a bunch of cuts and dents in it. The bark was peeling from his relentless training on the tree. He makes three quick handsigns, causing two clones to appear, one on each side of him. Then he focuses chakra to the soles of his feet. He runs at the tree, his clones running in a zig-zag pattern in front of him. He makes it to the tree and runs up it quickly, once he nears the top, he puts a little more chakra into his feet and spins around so he is looking down at the ground. As Miyako does that he makes a few more handsigns "...fukumi hari..." he mutters quietly. As he finishes the turn he takes a deep breaths and looks at the two clones at the base of the tree. He spits out two needles quickly. The needles fly down, going faster than the would have normally because of gravity pulling them down. The needles hit the two clones in the head causing them to dsiappear in a poof.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 5, 2009)

Rakiyo's exciment grew and began to boil inside. He looked at his complete squad and thought to himself "Raito...Yohiko" Scanning around his jonin was nowhere to be found his years of expierience was evident as he was nearly invisible to the human eye. "Dammit what now Rakiyo you can't fight somebody you can't see. The main objective now is to get him out in the open and then hit him with all we got" Rakiyo threw one of his kunai 5ms away to the ground as the gleam of it seemed to be longer then usual and seem to almost leave the knife. "This wont be easy thought Rakiyo. We have a Hyuuga on our team so his eyes are crucial for us to win as for Yohiko i have no idea what hes good at" Rakiyo speaking to his teammates though still scanning the area "Hey Raito use that clan magic of yours to find where asshole sensei's hiding and Yohiko imma need a quick run down of what youre good at. Where dealing with a jonin and we'd be lying to ourselves if we thought we could take him out on a one to one situation. So in order for us to take those bells where gonna have to combine all our strengths and show him that the title of leaf genin isnt something he should take lightly" Rakiyo said confidently and for once didnt seem like an arrogant bumbling numnut but will there combine efforts be enough to withstand a jonin's power?


----------



## Vergil (May 5, 2009)

Mio was about to get up and take a walk. It had been a busy day and as the night drew in she wanted to wind down and then get a good nights rest. It was then that Yamanaka Tenka walked in, and he looked visibly tired

"Hokage-sama, we've got a siuation."

"What the hell else is new?" she sighed and sat back down in her seat, "What is it now"

"I've been interrogating the cult members in that village like you asked and the disappearances are sacrifices. The village is essentially being sacrificed to that...God...of theirs. The person I was interrogating was a villager himself, though rather than be killed he decided to try and join. They are using some sort of brainwashing technique to make it look as if they are willing participants and avoid suspicion. It took me a while but I managed to reverse it."

Mio turned to look out the window. "Can we infiltrate?"

"Not us. They only accept members under 14. Easier to mold, he says." Tenka said

Mio spun and broke her desk in half. "KIDS?! Their brainwashing kids?!" Tenka nodded dejectedly. Mio rubbed her forehead trying to think of what to do.

"The only way we can infiltrate is if we send our own kids then? try and destroy it from the inside."

"Why not send all our jonin there to destroy it?"

"We can't sacrifice innocent lives in there. There's no telling what these idiots will do to them if we go in all guns blazing. No, this is an espionage mission. I'll assemble some genin. They will go undercover and find out who's innocent and who's crazy Kill the lunatics. Once the area is clear we move in and you can start undoing the damage to them."

Tenka sighed. It took him the best part of 2 hours to undo that garbage.

"You and I'll prepare them for the brainwashing they are likely to encounter." Mio contiinued, "We'll send them out tomorrow afternoon. Dismissed."

Mio got to work writing messages to all the jounin senseis about the new mission.

*- Infiltrate cult organisation
- seperate those who are brainwashed and those who joined the cult willingly
- assassinate the latter
- remain undetected*


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 5, 2009)

Soraio opened his eyes, finally awaking from the nap he had been taking in the middle of the Training Grounds field. Sitting up straight, the young boy yawned as he stretched his arms high over his head. Sitting up straight, Soraio stared at the scroll he'd been studying. _I've done all I can do on my own,_ Soraio thought to himself. _I'll just have to hope it works when I use it.....maybe I can find my sensei or a teammate to help me test it later. But first..._

Soraio walked up to the three posts, the wooden stumps that were used for target practice. Pleased that no one was around, Soraio exhaled gently as the wind calmed. Soraio began flowing in and out, going around and between all three posts as he flittingly struck them with his hands and feet, increasing his tempo as his hair whirled. Soraio was oddly.....beautiful. There was no other adjective appropriate.

_TaRenKen...TaRenKuya...two high-speed Taijutsu attacks performed together, using high-level striking speed to affect a wider target range on the opponent's body,_ Soraio thought as he "danced," running the definition through his head. _I've been practicing, but this Taijutsu is as difficult to learn as the Shishi Rendan was.....I always thought I was light on my feet, but this.._ Soraio appeared to be having particular trouble with the "TarenKen" version of the technique. Ignoring the sweat stinging his iridescent green eyes as his limbs ached from the constant contact with the wooden obstacles, Soraio steeled himself and continued his practice.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (May 5, 2009)

She kept trying and every few minuets she got higher and higher. Pretty soon she was up to twenty feet. She was getting better at it and about an hour later she had made it to the top. The tree was shorter than most others as well. "Hm?" Clan jutsu's huh?" she asks and makes her way over to him, tired and bruised. Her cloths weren't that dirty anymore. The dirt had seemed to mostly come off of her cloths. "It would be nice to learn a clan jutsu wouldn't it?" she smiles. She watches as he got all excited.

It was kind of amusing. He was all energized from his thoughts it seemed he could jump out of his skin. Inside she could feel his excitment. It made her smile. "Anyways brother" she said and looks around. "This is our day off right? Shouldn't we be resting?" she asks. A breeze caught the twins and bathed them with cool air. Tsuki smiles at her brother and then stands up to stretch. She was sore and hurt all over, but she didn't want to just sit around.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 5, 2009)

The sun slowly rises in the sky over the thick forests of the training grounds. Birds start humming and the sounds of small forest animals begin to fill the woods with life. Meanwhile Kaion lays flat on his back in front of the tall Oak tree, snoring loudly. There are dark circles under his eyes, and he looks tired, a dribble of drool falls continuously out the corner of his mouth like a leaky faucet. 

"Uchiha....awesome.....genius.....Hyuuga's suck..." he mumbles in his sleep. 

As we focus on the Oak tree in front of him we see a line of horizontal notches deeply ingrained into the bark going up one after another for 50 feet. The tree itself is a bit over fifty feet but Kaion had collapsed on his last run just as he was about to make it to the top. It had taken the entirety of the previous day and the entire night into early morning just to get this far. 

Suddenly a Squirrel with an acorn approaches Kaion cautiously. It creeps towards the infinite faucet of drool pouring out of Kaion's mouth at first thinking its water, perhaps it thinks that Kaion is a Suiton master. But it quickly backs away and crinkles its nose. Instead it leaps on top of his forehead and starts casually eating the walnut. A stray piece of walnut falls on Kaion's eyes and he blinks rapidly. 

"AAAH DAD I PROMISE I DIDN'T SET FIRE TO THAT HYUUGA'S HAIR!!!" he yells as he sits up bolt right and clearing his eyes. The Squirrel scampers away into the underbrush. Kaion looks around, "Huh?! Where am..." and then he remembers the training. He looks up at the notches on the tree that almost go all the way to the top, with a certain pride. "Hehe....I'll beat that wannabe poser, Koyaiba for sure," he mutters. Kaion yawns and slowly gets back to his feet. Before going back to training however, he walks off to take care of some business.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2009)

*In the small base of the Cult on the edge of the continent...*

Trai calmly looked out into the night, wondering how he was going to handle this. Everything was going great; they had attracted no attention from the ninja villages and their numbers were swelling everyday. But Trai knew that pride came before the fall. He would not allow himself to become cocky.

*Knock knock knock*

"Come in," Trai's voice was cold, hard, and rang with the sharp note of athourity. He was a man to be listened to, a man to be obeyed. Another man entered the roo, wearing the all black hooded cloak of an acolyte. He kneeled.

"Kurai Daifu," He said, his voice filled with admiration and respect. Despite himself, Trai had to smile. He enjoyed being called the Kurai Daifu, though he knew what he had to do to keep up appearances. He could not allow himself to appear too prideful.

"There is only one Dark Father, and that is Jashin. And his sons, Hidan and Jinshai may also be called such. But I am not worthy of the title." The Acolyte's bow deepened. 

"The process goes well sir. Already our methods are becoming more efficient."

"And yet the Turned still express somewhat...erratic behaviour," Trai replied, not moving.

"That is...lessening, sir." The Acolyte replied. "Soon nobody will be able to notcie the difference between the Turned and Jashin's true followers. They shall be one and the same."

"And the sacrafices? How do they fare?" Trai said, changing the subject.

"Extremely well sir. Each day the hall fills with voices of praise."

"He shall be pleased."

"I am honored that I am worthy of his pleasure," the Acolyte responded, completing the ritual. With that, he stood and left the room. Trai smiled.

He shall be pleased.


----------



## Vergil (May 5, 2009)

*Messenger birds detailing the mission have been sent to Jounin and all genin

You are to meet at the gates tomorrow morning*

Dante had left Issanni to her training and was idly walking around Konoha when he saw the messenger bird land on his shoulder.

*"Ugh. This better be good."* He said opening it up and reading it. *"It is! I don't need to do squat!"* he smiled and crumpled the bit of paper and stuffed it into his jacket.

___________________________________________

*Team 4.*

Kira looked at the 4 birds descending down towards them and halted the training excercise. He opened up the note.

"Hah! Guess I'll be rid of you fuckheads. Still as your jounin instructor I should give you a few tips to make sure you don't die, more out of duty than anything else. The trick to good infiltration, which is my speciality, is good acting skills and ass licking. Say what they want to hear, do what they want to do. Observe your surroundings and act like everyone else. If kids your age occassionally get into mischeif then do it. Act too good and they'll suspect. Act to bad and they'll suspect. If you gotta kill someone, do it quickly silently and for fucks sake dispose of the body like you were taught at kiddy camp. Use genjutsu.....never mind, you can't....ok DON'T use ninjutsu unless you absolutely must. Someone might see you and your cover is blown. Basically, don't. get. caught."

"Now get the fuck outta here. I'll kick your asses when you get back." he said and walked over to Raito. "Here take this." he handed him a pill.

"The smoke I blew into your eyes earlier was going to make you go temporarily blind." Kira said revealing his plan on how he was going to take them all out. 

_____________________________________

*Team 2.*

Vergil's eyes opened from his meditation by the river. The bird sat on his lap and he opened the letter. This was another tough mission for the genin. He hoped the training he had given them earlier would pay off.


----------



## Cjones (May 5, 2009)

Hours went by as Minori engaged her parents in combat and got her ass handed to her. She was sitting back at her house out of breath with her parents just smiling. "Don't tell me your tired already Minori? Your younger than us and we're not tired" said her mom. Minori glared at them and looked up into the sky _"I'm only a genin with her elite jonin parents going all out on her...what do you expect?"_

Just then another messenger bird showed up. Minori took the note off the birds leg and ready it _"Tomrrow morning? I have training with Kiya-sensei tomorrow...I guess we'll just have to cancel."_ Minori got up and began to walk into the house "Mom/Dad I have another mission to go on tomorrow I'll make sure to put your training to work..and this time I wan't come back as badly injuried."


----------



## Cheena (May 5, 2009)

"Meet at the agtes tomorrow morning eh..." Yohiko nodded his head very nervous, "We never got to train at all... I guess all we can do is use our brain and make the best out of what we have." He looked around at his squad and the Sensei. That sensei had some issues with children it seemed. Best not annoy him by the looks of things. Hesitantly, He digged in his pockets and felt a few crumbled up dollars and change.

"Hey guys, anyone one some type of dinner?" That would give them some time to find out about each other and even see how they could work well tomorrow. Besides, that, Yohiko was hungry becuase of skipping dinner. He scratched his head and hoped fr some pleasent responses. Raikou and Raito seemed like nice kids. But, it was too early to tell.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 5, 2009)

Kaion sits on a tree branch absently eating a melted chocolate bar from the day before that he had found in his pocket and half a pack of Legendary Ninja Gummi snacks. Its the meal of champions for any growing 13 year old. 

So far the training had been going well and Kaion thinks he's got the basics of the technique down. He's almost good enough to run up and down the tree for short bursts but he still has trouble standing in one spot for very long. He can't maintain the right amount of chakra flow for very long and keeps falling off the tree and onto his head. "Thank goodness I have a hard head!" Kaion mutters cheerily through a mouthful of chocolate. He's actually very proud of this fact. 

Suddenly a sparrow flies onto Kaion's shoulder. A tiny note is pinned against its leg. Kaion looks at the bird queerly, "Huh?! What do you want?" Kaion asks the bird, not noticing the note. The Sparrow seems to roll its eyes and drops the note onto the ground, but before it flies off it grabs his gummi snacks. 

"HEY THOSE ARE MINE!!!" Kaion rages at the bird and he throws a tree branch at it but it dodges and flies away. "Stupid bird," he mutters. Kaion leaps down to the floor and grabs the note that the bird dropped. He opens the note and starts to read it intently, its written in what he calls, _"fancy language."_ 

Kaion has to read the note twice to get the gist of it. "Hmm....inful....infultrate?...never done that before. I'll just bust on in and kick some ass. Hmmm....separate the brainwashed?!" Kaion has no clue how to do that, once again he'll just kick some ass and ask questions later. 

He reads the last two parts, "Assassinate the ladder?! HAHA...they misspelled ladder!" he says aloud. _How the hell am I supposed to assassinate a ladder?_ he thinks, _meh must be a misprint_. Finally the note reads, _remain undetected_. 

"Yeah I can do that," Kaion says with a nod, "After I kick their asses! WHOO YEAH!!!"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 5, 2009)

Seeing another bird descend, Hinote takes the note from its leg. "Mission? Argh... Didn't we just get back from one? This is shit..." He said, walking for home. After a few minutes, he arrived to his mom at the door. "Mom, mission tomorrow. I leave in the morning." Hinote told her.

"Already? You are very busy for a genin." Hinote's mom pointed out.

"I know, right? I'm going to go to bed early so I'm not tired for the mission. I'll train early in the morning then go to the gate. But first, dinner." Hinote yawned, walking into the kitchen.

"Alright. I got tired of waiting so I just have some of the leftovers on the table for you. I decided on curry... Don't ask why." His mom said, smiling at Hinote. She walked into the kitchen as well and sat down at the table as Hinote did and watched him eat. "You seem so on edge lately, Hinote-kun. You aren't as relaxed as you used to be. Is there a reason?" His mom asked.

"Huh? I've just had to keep up with everyone else so I don't really always have time to relax as much as I did before. That's all." Hinote answered, scratching his head.

"Huh." Hinote's mom sighed. "And here I was worried that there was a girl you liked and you were all nervous..." She said, her head in the clouds.

"Mom... Have you been reading parenting books again?" Hinote asked. His mom laughed nervously and left the kitchen to hide the books.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 5, 2009)

Kaion arrives at Kimiko's 2 bedroom apartment. She still hasn't given him the key and after knocking for like twenty minutes he decided to sneak in through the window, but that just set off an alarm that Kimiko had rigged and then the superintendent had to come and disable it and then....well suffice it to say it was one huge mess just to get to his damn room, Kaion thought. 

Kaion then took a bubble bath, he used up all of this fancy soap that Kimiko had called Lavender Delight or some stupid girlie name like that. After that he decided to redecorate his new room which Kimiko used as a makeshift gym and meditation room. Who needs a gym when you're a genius Kaion had thought. By evening time Kimiko had arrived, looking very tired and worn down. She doesn't even give Kaion a second glance as he lays back on a couch reading one of his comic books. Kaion of course has already put his upcoming mission out of his mind. He's got more important things to think about like, reading his comic books, and food.     

"Whats for dinner?" Kaion asks her. 

Kimiko just stares back at Kaion as if he's lost his mind, "Do I look like mom to you?" she mutters in reply very simply and walks straight for her room. Kaion waits for her to close her door before he mimes her words and voice, _"Eeeew do I look like mom eeeew? I'm so funny and ugly eeeew."_

Kaion immediately decides to order two extra large barbecue pork ramen meals, and a side order of Takoyaki, all charged to Kimiko of course. He'll save her like one noodle in case she's hungry.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 5, 2009)

Taiyo was relaxing on the ground when the messanger bird came to deliver his message. "Ugh. Another mission..." he groaned, crumpling the paper up and throwing it away. He got up and stretched.

"Well sis, I'm gonna head home. I'm tired, plus I need to rest up for that mission tommorow." he said, groaning again and turning towards the home and walking. He had to get some rest for their mission, and he was pretty tired.

((Another short post :/ ))


----------



## EPIC (May 6, 2009)

Raito was thinking about the plan that he would use against his new Jounin master. As expected, his master new about the range of Raito's Byakkugan, so Raito had to find another way to capture,"Well, from where I'm standing, he should be more than 5m away," he thought,"And, if he was smart, he would be in a tree." Raito was about to search until a messenger bird flew down and passed him his mission specs. Kira jumped down and gave advice to the three gennin and gave Raito a pill. Raito, unapparently shocked, quickly ate the pill. Without saying anything, he quickly left and went to prepare at home.

At his house, his father was sitting at the porch, drinking tea, along with Raito's mother, who was sitting in the rocking chair,"Hey, Raito, what's up?" Rai greeted.
"Nothing, just another mission..."
"Really..."
"Tonio," Kuki called to her son,"Could you be a dear and get my tea, please?"
"Alright, mom," Raito walked inside and grabbed the tea, then passed it to his mother. Then, he went to his room and grabbed his things, same amount of stuff as last time. After that, he walked backed outside,"Dad, can we do some training? I want to complete Phase 3 before tomorrow."
"Alright, son," Rai stood up and, unexpectedly threw a kunai at his son. Raito deflected it only to be attacked by more. Raito deflected them all, for about 20 minutes, until one made it out of the range of his hand. Raito, then, instinctively extended his chakra passed his fingers, which deflected the rest of the incoming kunai while Raito dodged the one that made it passed his hand. "Good job, son," his father said.
"I thought it would take longer..." 
"Well, it was kind of simple..."
"True."
"Now, go gets some rest, you have a mission tomorrow."
"Right, thanks, pops." After that, Raito went to bed.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 6, 2009)

Rakiyo revealing that there was wire attached to the kunai quickly placed it back into its holster. He pouted a bit "we never got to train" which Rakiyo's ego translated to "hmph Kira sensei was just scared and looked for an excuse to end training early" His mind began to wrap itself around what his jonin sensei had said "a mission huh" he began to laugh to himself out of sheer anticipation "Oh yeah my first mission as genin i guess that beats training with the human chimney" his thoughts quickly scattered as he heard Yohiko offer up lunch to his other squad members. Rakiyo headed over to him and said "I'll take you up on that offer, I'm curious to see who i'm teamed up with" He looked around noticed that Raito had already left. He thought to himself "Kira sensei blew smoke into Raitos face as a way to diffuse his byakugan before the battle even began. Yet he left me and Yohiko untouched" his anger slightly builds "Does that mean he didnt even see us as a challenge. Damn clan kids taking credit for strength that isnt even truly theirs" refferring more to Hiryu then Raito. He turned to Yohiko "Well im banned from Ichiraku due to an incident i had earlier so what do you say to some BBQ" He smiled to his new teammate.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 6, 2009)

Miyako sat on the ground, yawning a little bit. He had just finished some training and was resting his body. Just then a bird lands in front of him, carrying a note, "A know mission..." Miyako mutters as he takes the note from the bird. He scans the note quickly, "meet at the gates in the morning, okay. I might as well get there early." He crumples up the paper then tosses it back on the ground. He stood up and was off. He walked through the villiage at a reasonably normal pace. Makes it to the gates and was the first one there as far as he could tell. "I hate being early to the party...oh well..." he mutters. He walks over to a small tree and sits under it. He sighs softly. Shutting his eyes. 'I'm so tired...' he thinks to himself. He opens his eyes quickly. 'I can't fall asleep...' he thinks to himself sighing more. "Great..." he mumbles keeping his eyes open.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 6, 2009)

Soraio came to a pause, hunched over with both hands on his knees as he breathed rapidly. His muscles visibly shifted with every inhalation, and his feet ached with the dull pain of constant contact with the hard wooden posts. His knuckles and hands were bruised and bleeding a little. Ignoring the rivulets of sweat stinging his eyes, Soraio flicked his soaked hair away from his eyes, continuining his stressful "dance" in order to learn the Mutli-Connecting techniques.

_TarenKen!!_ Soraio thought desperately, pummeling the post in front of him with a merciless barrage of blows with just his right hand. Without bothering to inspect his handicap, Soraio whirled to the next one, chambering his leg as he pulled the knee tight into his chest, lashing out with the "TarenKuya" version, unleashing an assault on the post's neighbor. Falling to his knees, Soraio fought to regulate his breathing and heart rate as his ears pounded, blood rushing through his head. He felt light-headed, and had difficulty focusing; the world was hazy. _I over-exerted myself,_ Soraio thought dimly. _I have to calm down...and relax...listen to the wind..._

Soraio fell backwards on his haunches, supporting himself with his hands. Looking up, Soraio felt a flash of happiness flood his body as he smiled; he'd done it. The posts were badly beaten in from Soraio's multiple attacks, and though his body was screaming in agony, Soraio felt better than he had in a long time. About that time, a *messenger bird* arrived, landing on Soraio's shoulder. Soraio turned his head as his beautiful hair was picked up by the wind, making him resemble a young girl. 

Raising a hand, Soraio let the bird perch on one finger as he removed the message. "Another mission...and I just got back," Soraio complained. "Oh well. I suppose it has to be done. I have a day, luckily..." Soraio flipped his hand, sending the bird home now that its task was complete. Shakily getting to his feet, Soraio started home...

*The Next Morning*

As he had for the previous mission, Soraio headed straight to the top of the wall, using the early morning to practice to his chakra control by running and walking up the wall. It had improved dramatically since his on-the-spot performance in the last mission, but Soraio wasn't satisifed. Looking around, he noticed *Miyako* resting under a tree. Raising a hand to his mouth, Soraio called out as his voice was carried by the wind, giving it a sing-song quality. "Hey, Miyako-kun!!" Soraio called, waving lazily. "Think you can give me some advice on walking up walls?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 6, 2009)

Issanni nods wildly at Dante, then takes of towards the nearest tree.  The kunoichi stops three feet from it, running up, two feet thanks to her strides.  Then she drops, landing on her butt.  “I will climb up you, demon seed.” Issanni states, glaring at the large plant.  She gets up and charges once more, slamming face first into the tree.  “Ow, da-!…” Issanni begins then her eyes widen more than normal, clasping her hands quickly over her mouth.

The young failure finally drops backwards after eighteen more tries, staring at the sky, “Why can’t I do this…?” she mutters to herself as a bird flies down and lands on her head.  “Get off!” she yells, sitting up trying to get the bird off, it flies off, then comes back.  She swats again, it just hops over it.  After three more times of it, it finally sticks it’s head in her face, then drops the leg with the letter down.

Issanni grabs the note, opening it carefully, she reads it, “YEAH!” She yells excitedly.  The bird is bobbing it’s head and giving a bird like laugh.  She has the bird creep onto her arm then fly off.  She then, sprints home as quickly as she can.

The house is in the middle of the forest, it’s extremely dark in the house.  The young kunoichi looks around wildly, a giant spider charges her, “It’s as big as the house this time!” she says to herself, attempting kai.  It doesn’t work, but the genjutsu disperses. 

“Didn’t take you as long today.” an elderly woman says to Issanni, a retired elite jounin.  

The elderly man nods in agreement, “A lot easier, just because spiders, minus summoned ones, wouldn’t get that big.” he says.

Issanni nods, then says, “Well, I have a mission tomorrow.” she says, then sprints into the house.

“That girl, always on the move.” the woman says, shaking her head.

“It’s in her blood.” the man says with a chuckle as they wander into their two story home in the forest.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 6, 2009)

Miyako notices Soraio and stands up waving to him a little bit. "Sure I can give some advice." He says to his team mate. "What do you want advice on?" Miyako asks, sounding helpful. He had grasped walking up trees and walls pretty quickly and was good at it so he was confident that he'd beable to help his team mate. 'This will give me alittle bit of time to train before the mission...' he thinks to himself.


----------



## Kuno (May 6, 2009)

Standing on the balcony Kiya sees the new bird arrive.  “What is this now?”  she wonders moving forward and taking the note.  She gives the small bird a treat and reads what is said.  “Hokage-sama I think you have finally lost it…” she grumbles rereading the note.  “There is no way these genin are ready.  Not after the fiasco in the last mission…” her temper rising she crumples the note.  “Well it’s her orders…” she then goes to have a restless night of sleep.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 6, 2009)

Kaion sits on the terrace of his sister's apartment that has an incredible view of the Hokage mountain. He slurps down the last of his barbecue pork ramen and belches loudly. Kaion puts down his bowl and looks up at the night sky and then his gaze falls upon the various faces of the Hokage mountain. He really does admire some of them, however he notices something missing from their legion....an Uchiha. 

_Why is that?_ he thinks to himself. The Uchiha have always had the most super awesome Ninja in the history of history. His father used to tell him that it was because of discrimination and fear of the Uchiha. _It must be that,_ thinks Kaion, _or why else would not one single Uchiha's face be carved on that monument. _

Kaion's sister slides open the terrace door and glares at him, "You little twirp. The next time you order food in my name I'm gonna throw you off this balcony."

Kaion shrugs defensively and belches, "But I was hungry and all you've got in the fridge is that disgusting Tofu!" he replies. Kimiko is a vegetarian. 

"Whatever, its coming out of your money anyway." She looks at her watch and sees that its almost midnight. "Hey don't you have a mission to get to early in the morning?" she asks him, "You should go to sleep."  

Kaion yawns, "It's just some stupid infiltration thing or something. I'll kick some ass, save the princess, and be the MVP, again. I'll probably be out of there in like an hour," he replies off handedly. He's really not that concerned about it.

*THWAP!*

Kimiko slaps him over the head with a little extra oomph for motivation. "You pull that macho bullshit on your mission and you're gonna put yourself and team in danger! Use your brain and rely on your teammates because this isn't an action move. Now get to bed or you'll be sleeping on the sidewalk!" she yells at him.  

Kaion pouts his lips and rubs the top of his bruised head, grumbling curses under his breath. Everyone, even trees, seem to always want to hit his head.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2009)

Koyaiba wakes up to the insistent pecking of a Konoha messenger bird. Grumpily, he grabs the berd by the leg and slams it into the ground before opening the note.

"Great..." He moaned, standing. "Another mission." He read the note again and sighed. "Religion. Even better." He warily began walking towards the gate. Upon arriving there, and sta down and began to think.

_Sneaking huh? More my style. Interesting mission, though I'm suprised I haven't heard of this cult before...maybe falling asleep during world religions wasn't the best idea after all._ He checked over the list of rules.

1) Do not reveal your friends. In the unlikely event you are captured and tortured, you are from the village. Do not rat out your allies. Even as they sacrafice you.

2) If worst comes to worst, run. The mist village is nearby, you can hide there until the heat dies down. *DO NOT RETURN TO THE LEAF VILLAGE.* we will send a Jonin to bring you back if you're still alive.

3) You will do anything and everything they tell you to. No exceptions.

4) You will, under no circumstances, use any form of nin or genjutsu, unless you want to spend the rest of your life as an Acolyte of Jashin.

5) Have fun! 

_I hope she's kidding about the last one..._ Koyaiba thought.


----------



## Cjones (May 6, 2009)

Morning quickly came as Minori sleeped in her room. In no time she was about of bed and dressed ready to head to the gate for her next assignment. "Minori...wait" her mother Azumo said to her comming in from outside. Minori stared at her mother as she gave her a worried look. "Here's your bag...please Minori...becareful this time okay?" Azumo bent down to her daughters level and hugged her "I...can't breathe" Minori mangaed to choke out.

Azumo released her hold on her daughter and let her pass, but stopped her again momentarily "Minori...your father wanted to speak to you about something he's not here at the moment he said her would meet you at the gate" her mother said as she went further into the house. Minori closed the door behind her and made her way to the gate _"What does father want I wonder?"_ She thought to herself. After a few minutes passed Minori made it to the gate and noticed *Koyaiba* was already there.

She gave a nod to him acknowledging him and began thinking for some strange reason about all her classmates. _"Of all I say Koyaiba and I agree on the most things"_ she thought to herself "We're totally different, but we usually have the same mindset." Minori began pondering this about all her teammates as she took a seat on the railing by the gate waiting for the rest of them to show up.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 6, 2009)

Kaion sleeps upside down in his bed, snoring loudly. His Sharingan patterned pillow has fallen over onto the floor, and he also wears pajamas with little sharingan swirls patterns going all around. Suddenly the alarm on the nightstand next to his bed starts ringing. It's a terrible shrill ringing noise that has only two settings, loud, and then give you a heart attack loud. Its designers must have made it to wake the dead, that or they were just masochists most likely. 

Kaion however is a deep sleeper and he only stirs slightly. "But I don't want to go to school today mom," he mutters and he turns over onto his side and continues sleeping even with the shrill alarm still ringing. Ten more minutes go by. 

*KNOCK, KNOCK, KNOCK! *

"KAION WAKE UP!" Kimiko yells from outside his door. She knocks again, all she gets in reply are Kaion's snores which are only slightly less louder then the alarm. *BABLAM!* Kimiko kicks the door open and walks towards Kaion. "WAKE UP!!!" she screams. Kaion sits up boltright in sheer fright. "WHA!?!?!" He bounces out of bed like a fish out of water, and flops onto the floor. 

"ARE WE UNDER ATTACK?!?!? ARE THE HYUUGA'S REVOLTING?!?" he yells frantically and he reaches for his weapons belt. 

"You have a mission....REMEMBER?!" she asks him. Kaion yawns, "Oh is that all?" he asks in a slightly annoyed voice, he was having a good dream. "Well I'm just gonna sleep for another hour. They'll wait for me anyway. I'm like the MVP of the team they can't start without me..." he mutters sleepily and crawls back to his bed. 

Kimiko however shakes her head, this is exactly the kind of crap her mother would let him get away with. "If you aren't ready to leave in the next 15 minutes then I'm going to put you under a genjutsu and make you think that you're a Hyuuga," she threatens him. Kaion freezes and looks at his sister in outrage. "YOU WOULDN'T?!?" Suddenly Kimiko's eyes flare bright crimson with the Sharingan, "Wouldn't I?" she retorts with a laugh and mischievous grin. 

_15 minutes later..._
Kaion had gotten prepared in record time as he arrives at the gate and much to his horror, Kimiko had also escorted him there to make sure he didn't try and sneak off to catch some sleep in a tree somewhere. Which is what he was going to do....stupid Kimiko he mutters under his breath, _thinks she's mom all of a sudden.  _

He nibbles on a piece of toast as he walks towards that loser Koyaiba. There's also someone else already there, he recognizes her vaguely from that last stupid mission. _What's her face...Minora.....Manoreo....ah I think its Minoa...yeah that's it_, he thinks. Well she's kinda cute at least he muses. Kimiko pats Kaion on the shoulder. "Later bro and good luck. Remember what I said. If you ever want to be respected then you have to earn that respect," she tells him. In her mind she hopes that he just doesn't get himself killed.   

"Yeah uh huh," Kaion replies. Kimiko leaps away and Kaion approaches the gate. All he heard from his sister was, blah, blah, blah and then some more blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (May 7, 2009)

She had heard the message the day before and had joined her brother. When they got back she put on sleeping kimono and jumped in her futon to sleep. Sleep came quickly for her and it seemed she woke up too early. Someone had come to wake the two of them. "Brother" she shakes some with a grin then stands up and goes change. She made sure everything was packed and waits at the door for her brother. She would walk with him to the gate. "Hurry up brother" she said as if she sung it, and was soon followed by a giggle. 
(sry in a hurry. school. 5 mins. bleeehhh!!! ><)


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 7, 2009)

Soraio pointed at the wall of the gate, and walked straight up, standing sideways. "This," he said simply. "I can stand and walk just fine, but I have to concentrate on each individual step. I can't really afford to walk in a combat scenario....I was hoping you might have a trick to being able to _run_ up a wall or tree. Sorry to bother you, but I had other elements to worry about..."

Soraio rubbed his hands against each other, which were bandaged at the wrists and forearms, leaving his fingers bare.


----------



## Vergil (May 7, 2009)

Mio walked towards the gate, where the genin were meeting. It would be one of the toughest missions they had. The level of enemy was dangerous and the chance of getting caught or even brainwashed into conversion was high. She had to ensure they were at least given one chance.

She got there early, before they were to meet. She was waiting using her camouflage jutsu, making her undetectable. She watched the genin train by the tree. She was lucky, she had, for the most part, inherited a group of genin that would possibly go on to be the greatest shonobi in the history of the land.

She waited for the others to arrive


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 7, 2009)

Kaion finishes his toast and leans back against the wall of the gate and then yawns again. "That crabby old lady Hokage keeps sending us on these dumb and retarded missions. A genius like me should be doing like you know super S class missions and stuff," he tells no one in particular, he's just venting really.

"Yeah I'm gonna tell her...hehe...when I see her...hehe....I'm gonna say...HEY LADY RESPECT MY SKILLS AND DO YOUR JOB RIGHT!" he mimes in the voice that he imagines delivering to her when he sees that PMSing monster. 

Kaion yawns again and lays down in a corner of the gate to get some shut eye. He's not going to stand around here just waiting for someone to tell him what to do. Kaion lays his head on his backpack and immediately begins snoring. He starts dreaming of a day when his Sharingan has activated and he takes the mantle of Hokage and then every day will be Uchiha day.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 7, 2009)

Miyako nods a bit understanding what Soraio wants help with. "Okay, so what I do is, right before I hit the wall or tree is throw in just a little extra chakra and focus it directly on the soles of your feet." He says to his partner. He makes a hand sign and focuses chakra to his feet. He looks directly at the wall and rans straight towards it. When he's about two feet from the wall he shuts his eyes and focuses more chakra to his feet. Then he puts his foot onto the wall and then the next, running up the wall quickly, moving towards the side of Soraio. "Now once you do that just keep your chakra focused so you don't fal off." Miyako says as he gets into a crouching position on the wall next to his team mate.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 7, 2009)

Rakiyo arrives at the village gate still stuffed from Yohiko's treat yesterday. He notices again that he is the first to arrive from his squad "These guys are starting to bug me" he said in truth though he wasnt really mad at his comrades. The river he usually bathes in was a little more rapid causing his clothes to be washed from the shore and get completly soaked. He sat in the middle of the road allowing the suns ray to hit him in the hopes that his clothes would dry up. He lies down and closes his eyes "well since they're making me wait might as well get some well desrerved rest" he quickly dozed off.

----------------------(In The Grass Village in a shady strip club)----------
  Men watched in awe as the beauty's of the grass village shed their "skin" on stage further feeding their fantasy's of lust. We see a tall man surrounded by three curvy women who are fighting and vying for his affection. In their sexiest voice they would say "No come home with me Siyatsu" And the other would retort showing her clevage "Im sure we would have much more fun Siyatsu" The man had long red hair and purple eyes. He wore a traditional kimono and carried around a large gourd filled to the brim with Sake. On his tongue he wore the symbol of the leaf village. A man in all black and shades approached Siyatsu and interrupted his party whispering into his ear "We have news about _him_". Siyatsu sent the women away and two gentlemen sat across from one another. Siyatsu took a long drink of sake and said "So what have you found out Kokumatsu?" he asked with a certain authority. Kokumatsu responded "We have reports that say he may be somewhere within the fire country my lord. We we're trying to follow him but the men who were sent to tail him never came back" Siyatsu looked at his swirling drink. The lights of the strip club distorting reality making the women look more innocent then they appeared. "He was always ruthless. Alright" Getting up he adjusted the gourd onto his back "It seems im taking a trip to the fire country" Having flashbacks of Mio "maybe ill see her too, Kokumatsu i leave you in charge until i come back" Kokumatsu stood and saluted. Siyatsu left the strip club and looked at the sky. "So it begins" Who is this strange man and who excatly is he looking for, what kind of effect will he have on the Leaf Village and its Fate?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2009)

Koyaiba nods at Minori. He didn't really have any problems with the girl, though they didn't know each other very well. Still, he knew she had it in her to make tough descions, an and he respected that. He noticed a new genin slightly off to his left and snorted. He must've been one of the losers Raito was assigned to join. Koyaiba shook his head. Kid probably wasn't going to last long, especially if this was his first mission. 

Koyaiba glanced once at the sleeping Kaion and rolled his eyes. With nothing better to do, be began chucking small rocks, trying to score one in Kaion's slightly open mouth. He had just gotten one extremely close when he felt the hairs on the back of his neck prickle. He glanced around, but couldn't see anyone. He shrugged. Probably wasn't anything anyway.


----------



## EPIC (May 7, 2009)

The next day, Raito arrives at the gate after some training with his father. He walks up to the gate to find Rakiyo there already, but no one else. He stands over Rakiyo, who was dozing off, and pats him on the hand,"You know, if you sleep here,  I doubt any of us would wake you up," he said.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 7, 2009)

He opens his eyes to see Raito standing over him "bout time" Rakiyo said as he sat up. "Hey you try getting 8 hours of sleep in the woods then come talk to me about where and where not to sleep" He got got cracking his back a bit. He wipes off the debris of dirt outta of his hair and looks at Raito "Hey we never really got to get to know each other then our names. Your name was Raito right? Well" he extends his hand out to him "I was kinda in a bad mood the other day but where on the same squad so i guess we'll have to get along. So even though i dont know you just know as fellow leaf shinobi and comrades that ive got your back" Rakiyo smiled at his new comrade the sun hanging high above though is clothes were still damp from his "dip" in the river.


----------



## EPIC (May 7, 2009)

Raito stood shocked for a second, he never heard that from anyone. He shook it off and smiled, then grabbed Rakiyo's and shook it,"Alright... partner," he said. Finally, Raito had found the perfect, more or less, team, one that he can work with. Now, the last thing to do is to get to know each other,"Hey, Rakiyo, you're homeless, right? How come?" Raito asked, hoping that it wasn't too personal of a question.


----------



## Cheena (May 7, 2009)

Yohiko woke up very slowly, but got out of bed quickly. His hair and face were messed up, but he got into the shower for a few minuets and proceeded to change into his outfit when his fathe rinterupted him. "Breakfast was made to for you to eat on the go!" His dad said nicely as he finished it up. Yohiko nodded to himself and hurried into the kitchen. There was a small cup of orange juice he would drink befor leaving. Next to it was an egg sandwich on a toast along with an apple. "Thanks father." 


Less hungry, he bursted out the door with an embrace of confidence on this mission. With each gennin going, it should work out perfectly. Hopefully, there wasn't a lack of communication though. Plans were probably going to be made ahead of time anyway. The gates were close bye as the birds sang and the sun just reached it's peak for the morning. In the distance, he spotted Rakiyo and Raito standing there. He wasn't late, but not early either. Yohiko walked over without speaking and leaned against a tree, hiding himself in the shade. "Morning... is everyone ready?"


----------



## Cjones (May 7, 2009)

Minori looked around as the genin were appearing _"There's Raito and Kaion, but who's this new kid?"_ Minori wandered who he was and found herself staring at him with no particular interest instead just trying to guess who he was. _"Must be a new kid...if he's arragoant like Kaion...he's going to be put in his place"_ she thinks to herself.

Then Minori had a very cold feeling and a chill raced up her spin. She look around the area, but saw nothing or heared anything besided Kaion's snoring. This was an ominous feeling like hell on earth _"Something....wicked is about to happen. So wicked that...it even worries me."_ Minori look around one more time and stared at a tree she stared at the tree intentivly even though it was normal. _"I have no idea what's wrong, but that particular area is giving off a strange vibe."_


----------



## Vergil (May 7, 2009)

Mio sat beside Kaion as he snored. He fell onto her shoulder and started drooling on it. She quickly moved, sending the Uchiha falling to the ground. Mio dispelled her jutsu and appeared, seemingly out of nowhere. Despite Kaions earlier outburst she was still in a decent mood, after all these kids were going on a hellacious mission.

"Good morning everyone. I'm glad that you all made it on time." she says as a few stragglers arrived. Dante, Vergil, Kira and Kiya also came.

"Now this is your first mission without your Jounin and you will have to rely on each other. Team 4, this will be especially difficult for you. I was thinking of pulling you off but your sensei had such high praise and belief for you that I was compelled to agree."

Kira smiled. Though it looked like one of trust, it was in reality, one of malicious intent. He just wanted the genin out of his hair so he could concentrate on more pressing issues.

"Infiltrate the country anyway you see fit. I've already highlighted what you should do and shouldn't do. As shinobi and representatives of your clans I expect nothing but the best from you. However, given the difficulty of the mission you shall be aided."

Mio made a hand seal and appeared to be performing the Murder of Crows Confusion jutsu, but each crow went flying into the genin's mouth.

"I have given you one get out of jail free card. Use it wisely. You'll know how when the time is right." Mio said. "Now you have a long journey ahead of you so you had best get moving."

*"Don't worry guys. I know you'll do just great!"* Dante said giving them the thumbs up of approval. Vergil glanced at his team and nodded whilst Kira threw his cigarette to the ground and squashed it under his foot and walked away. 

"Take care. Remember your training!" Kiya said more than slightly worried about them as they headed off.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 7, 2009)

Even after after being deprived of the Hokage's shoulder, Kaion still slept on in blissful ignorance. Kaion belches loudly after a big ass Crow flies into his mouth. He will thank himself later that he was not awake for such a horrifyingly traumatizing moment. 

Thankfully Kaion is the kind of sleeper who sleeps with his mouth wide open like the Grand Canyon. Yet he still sleeps soundly and mutters something under his breath. 

"But I don't want Crow for dinner mom..." Kaion mumbles in his sleep, he turns over onto his side and then absently scratches his rear end.


----------



## Cjones (May 7, 2009)

Minori watched as the small crow flew towards her and flew into her mouth. She felt a little pressure swell up inside her _"Consider this our only get out of jail free card huh?"_ Minori said thinking to herself. Then suddenly Minori heared a loud noise which she thought was her name being called _"Is...someone calling me"_ she thought as she looked around, but saw no one.

"Minori!" A man yelled from the sky as he fell in front of her. A red cape flowing everywhere as he stood infront of her a rather tall man he was. "Father we were just getting ready to leave your late!" Minori scolded her father. Hideo scracthed the back of his head as he gave a small smile _"Sounds just like her mother"_ he said thnking to himself.

He reached into his back pocket and pulled out something in a little box "This is for you" he said handing her the box. Minori opened it to reveal a shiny white pair of gloves with the yin and yang symbol on them. Yin was on the left hand and yang was on the other "What are these for?" Minori asked rather confused. Hideo chuckled as he began to explain "These are battle gloves I figured this would help you out better so you wouldn't bruise your hands as much during combat."

Hideo reached into his pocket again and pulled out a little white note "Here is everything you need to know about the gloves" he said handing her the note. Minori put the note in her pocket and tried to gloves on _"....A perfect fit"_ she thought to herself. Hideo then backed up some as he began to wave, but not leaving "Have a safe mission my child if Lady Hokage believes in you then I know you'll do great."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2009)

Koyaiba stands and stretches, glad to be on the move. He waves to Dante, shoots the bird to Taiyo and Tsuki, then turns to Kaion. "Hey. Retard. Wakey wakey." Nothing. Koyaiba tries kicking him a few times, but the Uchiha is annoyingly stubborn. With a sigh, Koyaiba grabs him by the collar and begins dragging him, walking up beside *Minori*. "Hey, nice gloves," He comments. He isn't normally this nice...but he tries to put it out of his mind. "What do they do?"


----------



## Cjones (May 7, 2009)

_"Hey, nice gloves."_ _What do they do?"_

Minori turned around and noticed that it was Koyaiba _"It's just Koyaiba"_ Minori thinks to herself. "I don't know yet, but i'm about to find out now" she says to him. She unfolds the letter her father gave her to see it was indeed as he said a detailed explaination on what the gloves do. Minori scanned the note and only talk about the main ponts.

"These gloves are chakra enhanced." she said as she began scaning more of it. "Basically I can channel my chakra into these gloves. With this I can for example: combined the element of wind and my punches gain the ability to send out bursts of wind" she said explaining the jist of it. She folded the letter up and put it in her pocket "Though I haven't gotten that far in training...why give'em to me now?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 7, 2009)

"*Snore* *BUMP!* *Snore* *BUBUMP!* Ow! *Snooooore* *BABLAM!* *OW HEY OW!!*" 

Kaion awakens with a start and jumps to his feet. Koyaiba had just been absently dragging along Kaion and his poor head kept bumping over the dirt road over and over again. 

The young Uchiha narrows his eyes at Koyaiba and rubs the back of his head. He's about to off on  the loser nobody but then he notices that they're not at the gate anymore.

"HUH?! What happened did crabby lady Hokage speak to us already?" he asks.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 7, 2009)

"Fuckin...Koyaiba...fishy crackers...smiles ba-" he mumbled in his sleep, right before his sister woke him up. He went to put on his battle robe, and then got his ninja tools, then followed his sister. He was so excited for the mission, he thought that all the teams would be traveling together, but it could be otherwise. As they neared the training grounds, he saw Koyaiba flip them off, and returned the favor.

"Well, I'm gonna go see my team mates sis, see you later!" he told his sister, running over to his team mates. "Hey guys. You ready for the mission?" he asked, stopping in front of them. He looked around for his sensei, he had been wanting to ask him a question.

"Hey, have either of you guys seen Vergil-sensei?" he asked his team mates, still searching around for him.


----------



## Kuno (May 7, 2009)

Standing with the other sensei Kiya sighs.  She watches the genin walk away.  “Stupidest…of all the…” she mutters to herself then glares at Kiri.  “Asshole…always has been.”  Kiya then moves to walk away before turning on the guys.  “I can’t believe you are okay with this!  The way they acted on the last mission…you think they can do this?  They can’t even work together!” Kiya then shakes her head.  “Look who I’m talking to.  Twiddle-dee and Twiddle-dum…I give up…” she then turns and looks down the road they had gone down.  “Damn…”


----------



## Vergil (May 8, 2009)

As they walked off Mio turned to Kiya after hearing what she had said to her teammates and looked her dead in the eye.

"And you think I'm comfortable with sending a bunch o inexperienced shinobi into a religous brainwashing cult?!" Mio growled, "If I could I'd send you but the infiltration, assassination and rescue can only be done by them. They only allow kids in." she said, her eyes glowing black. She wasn't angry at Kiya but more at this cult that were using children

*"Hey, chill out you two. They'll be fine."* Dante said

Vergil looked down at Taiyo as he looked at him. It looked like he wanted to ask a question

"What do you need?" he asked straight to the point.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 8, 2009)

Rakiyo watched Minori and her squad head off. He noticed that Kira sensei had left without any words his naive nature took the best of him and thought "Wow Kira sensei must really believe were special if he already sent us on a mission and no advice either. Heh guess he knows this will be a piece of cake for us". He saw Yohiko approaching and he turned his back and finally answered Raito's question though only loud enough for the two of them to hear. "My parents are dead thats why i'm homeless" He said with a certain coldness in his voice. Yohiko arrived where the genin were and greeted them. Rakiyo not turning his back merely waved his hand in the air as a way to acknowledge him. The memories of the days when his parents died quickly replay in his head with the sound of thunder and rain in the back, He shakes his head forcing the memories down once more. "We should head out you guys the other genin have already left" He began walking down the road waiting for the others to catch up. His leaf village headband swayed around his neck. He placed his hands over the leaf village symbol and continues walking. His clothes had finally dried up thanks to the sun's rays.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 8, 2009)

"I see," Soraio said to *Miyako*, nodding in appreciation as he stood up sideways, folding his hands behind his waist and bending over. Turning his head, the breezy child gave a childish grin, closing his eyes. "Thanks, Miyako!"

Before Soraio could implement Miyako's instructions, the Hokage began speaking. Keeping his shining green eyes on her, Soraio absorbed her instructions without comment, gagging slightly on the crow as it flew down his throat. "It appears we will be traveling with fowl company," Soraio quipped, though he was looking at *Kaion* when he said it; Kaion's attitude was infamous, and though Soraio hadn't had much to do with Kaion, even in the Academy, wind and fire were not allies.....

Cartwheeling off the wall, Soraio stood up as the long red rash and his effeminate hair were caught up in the wind, dancing in the air. Looking at Taiyo, Soraio opened his mouth to point out Vergil, but was spared the trouble when Vergil himself spoke up. Shrugging, Soraio sat on the ground with his legs crossed, knowing he and Miyako wouldn't be able to leave without Taiyo finishing his talk with Vergil.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 8, 2009)

Miyako jumps down off the wall. After listening to the Hokage's little speach, he looks around at the other teams their. He notices the new team four and decides to go over to them. "Soraio, I'm going to find out some info about team four, call me when Taiyo is ready to go." Miyako says to his partner as he walks away to team four. He already knew Raito on that team but there were two others he didn't know. The ends of the bandages covering his arms flap in the wind slightly, as does his long hair. He walks in front of Rakiyo, "Hey, I'm Miyako. I don't think I've seen you around before, what's your name?"


----------



## Rakiyo (May 8, 2009)

Rakiyo startled by Miyako looks at him jumps back a bit his headband danced on his neck due to the quick movement. "I just graduated" He says calming his nerves "My name is Rakiyo Saikourin member of squad 4" he looks at him as if trying to decipher something "So who are you?" the suns ray hit the two leaf village warming their skin up.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 8, 2009)

"I am Miyako Uchiha." He says to Rakiyo calmly. He scratches the back of his head as a light breeze pulls at his hair. Miyako puts a hand up to his mouth, coughing into it a little bit. "Excuse me..." he says as he finishes his little coughing fit.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 8, 2009)

"An uchiha huh?" Rakiyo's curiosity roused. He plays with his head band a little and then says "When this mission is done i want you to fight me" Rakiyo said with a big grin on his face. "This will be perfect practice for when i face Hiryu" he thought with sheer excitement. "So what do you say Miyako? Are you up to it?" He says anticipating his answer.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 8, 2009)

Miyako nods some. "Yeah, sure I'll fight you..." he says calmly. 'That is, if we survive this mission...' Miyako thinks to himself, slightly afraid of what this mission will bring. He yawns some, trying to look nonchalant in front of Rakiyo. "Well we should probably head off, the other teams are already a little bit ahead of us" Miyako says to his fellow genin as he turns away from and walks back to Soraio. "I'm back." He says to his teammate.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 8, 2009)

Rakiyo grins with excitement "Finally i can see what the Uchiha clan can do" He though to himself. "Once i see what kind of moves they have then it will be a piece of cake taking Hiryu down in battle" He looked on as Miyako headed off. Rakiyo glanced at his comrades "Hurry up you guys" and started to go on ahead. 

--------------------(In The Grass Village, In a run down building)---------------
  Siyatsu had arrived at his house preparing for his long journey to the fire country. He glanced at the picture he took so many years ago when he was a genin. In the picture their was himself, a young Mio, and a third unknown person with a jonin standing behind them. He muttered to himself with a smile on his face "Those were better times weren't they Mio" He took the picture out of his frame folding it up and placing it in his pocket. "Bet she'll get a kick out of this when she sees it" Siyatsu takes a quick swig of Sake and stands at his doorway. He turns off the light and he stares at his room then closes the door behind him. He arrives the grass village gate where a older woman is waiting for him there. She has long purple hair and black eyes. She has a birthmark under her lipstick coated lips and wears the grass headband on her forehead. Her flak jacket is the only thing covering her breast and she wears black pants that end around her ankle. "Where you going" she ask. 
   Siyatsu looking at her with a surprised look on his face "My my i never thought that the lovely miss Shibu Kuchisaki would be here to see me off. I must be the luckiest man in the world" He walked by and was stopped by Shibu's words. "Just be sure to come back alive okay?" she said with concern in her voice. "Dont worry" he merely said as he continued down his path. The birds stop singing as they saw Siyatsu head off.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 8, 2009)

Issanni woke up extremely early, to have an hour and a half training with the elderly couple.  Then she had to take off towards group of genin.  “I'm late.  I'm late.  For a very important date.  No time to say "Hello."  Goodbye.  I'm late, I'm late, I'm late.” she sings as she sprints, waving at Sutemi.

“Hello guys.” Issanni says to the group of genin as she caught up.   “Heeellllooooooo…?” She says louder, as nobody acknowledged her the first time.  She walks to Koyaiba, “Anyone in that little brain of yours?” she says, knocking on his head.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2009)

“Hello guys.” Issanni says to the group of genin as she caught up. “Heeellllooooooo…?” She says louder, as nobody acknowledged her the first time. She walks to Koyaiba, “Anyone in that little brain of yours?”  she says, knocking on his head.

Knocked out of his thoughts by the sudden, unwanted physical contact, Koyaiba reacts instictionally and ruthlessly. As Isanni's hand comes forward for another friendly tap, he twists, grabbing her wrist and pulling it over his shoulder. Isanni is thrown forward, managing to turn her tumble into a controlled handspring, landing with catlike grace. Koyaiba blinks. 

"Oh. He Issani. Sorry about that," he says. It's difficult to tell if he means it or not.


----------



## EPIC (May 8, 2009)

Raito stood still for a second after hearing Rakiyo's answer,"His parent's died, huh?" he thought,"Well, I ain't going to feel sympathy for him, he's doing fine so far..." Raito watched as the other teams went off and realized that Kira just sent him off without any further advice,"Kira- sensei must think we're good enough for this mission..." he thought,"Thanks, Kira- sensei." Raito, then, dashed and caught up with the other teams.

When he caught up to them, he activated his Byakkugan and traveled in front of the rest of the genin. He overheard Rakiyo's challenge to Miyako, which seemed interesting. Maybe after the mission, Raito could challenge Kaion, which would seem like a good idea, just to see which clan is better. But, Kaion has to reach first tomoe first, or else the fight would be too easy.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 8, 2009)

Kaion scratches the back of his head as Issanni starts trying out for the Cirque du Ninja Soleil. He has no clue what the hell is going on or what is happening. Last thing he remembered he was sleeping by the gate and now he's walking along with all these weirdos, he didn't even get to hear that bitchy Hokage speak either. Kaion really wanted to tell her off about what a mismanagement of his genius skills this dumbass mission is. 

"Hey will someone answer my question please?!.....Hellooooo!" he yells like an impatient five year old. "Where the heck are we going?!"


----------



## Rakiyo (May 8, 2009)

Rakiyo watches Raito pass him and activate the Byakugan leading the group of genin down the road. Rakiyo mumbled to himself "We're all gonna die arent we" he sighed and began to think "Theirs no way a crazy cult is gonna believe a bunch of kids just walked by and wanted to join their crazy club. They'll be unto us especially with these numbers and then kill us all" He scanned his surroundings and snickered a bit "looks like imma go solo" Rakiyo headed off the road into the woods going into his own directions to reach the base of the cult. Going deeper and deeper into the woods a strange scent began to build up. "What the hells that smell" he said covering his nose walking a bit further Rakiyo stumbled across a dead body that seems to have been there for weeks. His eyes widen and he pukes a bit on the floor "Gross it stinks so bad" He complained as he wiped his lips. Remembering what Chimney sensei said about espionage he relunctaley undressed the corpes and after minutes of hassling managed to put on its clothes. With a look of wanting to vomit he shaked it off and continue the way. "It can't be too far now just a couple of more hundred feet and ill be there" he gulped as the reality began to sank in. "My first mission...and im alone" Shaking his head "What am i saying this a chance for me to prove myself yeah...too prove myself" he said with a lack of confidence.


----------



## Cheena (May 8, 2009)

"Hmph, hope Rakiyo isn't oo confident going off like that... I guess I should just wish him the best of luck." Yohiko said too himself while looking at the gennin going off into the distance. This kind of mission required to teamwork to things to work out the best way possible. Maybe Rakiyo had something up his sleeve. Yohiko caught up to the group wihtout taking his time.

He still didn't know all of the gennin's name except for Raito. This would be awkward nonetheless. He sighed and went up close to Raito. "Find anything yet?" It was possible, but with an undeveloped Byukagan, it would be hard from his knowldege. Still, Raito was a great part of the success rate.


----------



## EPIC (May 8, 2009)

"Find anything yet?" Yohiko asked as he got closer to Raito. 
"No," Raito answered without turning around,"except for a few dead corpses, but I saw Rakiyo heading their way and I thought that he might've had a plan, and I'm pretty sure I know what it is. But I think it will be bothersome if he goes in alone and gets caught, so we need someone to go fetch him. Are you up for the job? Just go about 10 meters to our left and he should catch up to you. I'll go tell the Jounin about Rakiyo." After that, Raito caught up with the Jounin,"Yo, senseis," he called," it turns out Rakiyo had left on his own and disguised himself with the clothes from a bunch of corpses, he seems to have some sort of plan. I sent Yohiko to go and get him, if that's alright..."


----------



## Cjones (May 8, 2009)

As the genin set out Minori could feel a bit of tension in the air. She looked around at some of her classmates and the new guys _"They must be really nervous about this mission"_ she thought to herself. Minori watched on as Koyaiba tossed Issanni, but only for her to land elegantly "That's our taijutsu speicalist" she said under her breath.

Minori walked up a bit faster to where *Issanni* was "Didn't think you were going to make it, but your speed proved me wrong" she said to her kind of surprised. Though she was trying to hide it this particular mission bothered her. For one it was only them _"Can we really work well together with out our sensei's? We can work with people part of our squads, but no it's all of us."_ Minori pondered this as she walked along side Issanni how could this mission turn out? _"I'm not scared in anyway, but it just seems kind of fishy to me or that something very dangerous is going to happen to one of us."_

Though Minori kept a straight face so no one would be able to read her. Same monotone voice and almost blank stare, but inside she was worried about her teammates. Since she's the only medic here she felt she would have to try twice as hard to keep all them alive for her sake as a medic and for theirs as well.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2009)

"Hey will someone answer my question please?!.....Hellooooo!" Kaion yells like an impatient five year old. "Where the heck are we going?!"

Koyaiba rolls his eyes and sighs irritably. "We're heading out on our mission, dumbshit. The Hokage gave you one anti-brainwas jutsu in the form of a crow being stuffed down your throat." His fingers drummed on his thigh, his pent up exasperation that had built up since last mission had finished. He turned to *Taiyo* and*Tsuki*, who had always been a good place to vent his anger. "If you ask me, this is our toughest mission yet. Most of us probably won't make it out alive. So if anyone wants to go home to their mommies, now's the time. I'm looking at you 2," He said, pointing towards the Hyuuga twins. "We can't have dead weight on such an important mission."


----------



## F.O.K. (May 8, 2009)

Taiyo twitched and a bead of sweat dropped from his brow as that intimidating aura came off of his sensei. "Well, what I wanted to ask you w-" he said, being rudly interupted by Koyaiba. "Hey, I'm talkin' to somebody here!" he said, turning back his sensei. "I'll be right back." he told his sensei, walking over to Koyaiba.

"Hey, Koyasshole. How long is it gonna take you to know that I could kick your ass?" he said, smiling an evil grin. "If you ask me, the only dead weight here is you. You just love to make rivals, when you shold be making allies, don't you?" he asked, smiling with the same evil grin. Arguing with Koyaiba was starting to make him seem happier about this mission. "You wouldn't think you could beat me, would you?" he asked, still smiling. "Don't mess with the eyes of a Hyuga." he said.

((I hath begun coloring my text))


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 8, 2009)

Koyaiba rolls his eyes and sighs irritably. "We're heading out on our mission, dumbshit. The Hokage gave you one anti-brainwas jutsu in the form of a crow being stuffed down your throat."

"HEY!" Kaion is just about to respond to being called dumbshit but then his mind dwells on the fact that apparently a Crow flew into his mouth. _How is that even possible?!_ Kaion wonders and he quickly forgets Koyaiba's insult. 

"That sounds like the gayest thing ever...a Crow in my mouth?" Kaion mumbles under his breath and he shudders in revulsion. _Thank Kishi I was sleeping_ Kaion thinks, feeling quite violated. _Stupid Hokage, stuffing giant crows down my mouth. I'm gonna tell the newspaper that she likes to violate kids....HAHA that'll show her!! _ 

While Kaion is lost in his twisted revenge plot suddenly something of interest perks up his ears.... 

"If you ask me, this is our toughest mission yet. Most of us probably won't make it out alive. So if anyone wants to go home to their mommies, now's the time. I'm looking at you 2," Koyaiba says, pointing towards the Hyuuga twins. "We can't have dead weight on such an important mission." 

Kaion starts laughing at the comment, _HAHA I guess even a nobody like Koyaiba realizes what a bunch of losers those Hyuuga are_ he tells himself. Suddenly one of the Hyuuga, Kaion has no clue what his name is, responds with a big bunch of blah, blah, blah, blah and he ends his blah blah blah with quite a funny line....

"Don't mess with the eyes of a Hyuuga."

Kaion starts laughing in a fit and rolls across the ground in a hysteria. "AHAHAHAHAHAHA!! That's like the funniest thing I've heard....like in infinity!!! Even better then the joke about how many Hyuuga's it takes to make one complete Uchiha! AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" The punchline for any of those curious is....there aren't enough Hyuuga. 

Suddenly Kaion leaps back to his feet and points at the Hyuuga, wiping tears from his eyes. "Listen whoever you are, there's only one Donjutsu (Kaion really means *Doujutsu*) that's feared in Konoha and it ain't those spooky, ooky, white eyes. The only eyes that are feared are....THE SHARINGAN!!" he announces boldly at this Hyuuga. He's almost as deluded as that fool Raito is Kaion thinks with another laugh. The nerve of these Hyuuga, who do they think they are...


----------



## F.O.K. (May 8, 2009)

"Uchiha are the biggest disgraces of Konoha. All that comes out of them are dumbasses which includes you, criminals, and self-centered jerks. There are only a select few like Miyako who are nice and have good hearts. You're just another one that a Hyuga can cut down in the path to success." he said, laughing at the Uchiha boy.

"So, you have to call in back-up Koyaiba? That's pretty sad, why don't you get your sensei to help you too?" he said, looking back at Koyaiba. He was definately in a good mood now, he got to argue with two people, one an Uchiha, the one clan Taiyo hated the most. 

"A dumbass and an Uchiha dumbass, this could be the best day of my life, I never knew I could get a visit to a free freak show, Koyaiba being the main event." he said.

"_That Uchiha kid's annoying._" he thought, looking at the Uchiha with curiosity as to what went wrong with him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 8, 2009)

Kaion laughs even louder upon hearing the poor Hyuuga's response. He's heard it all before from others of his kind. They always end up blaming geniuses like Madara Uchiha, and Sasuke Uchiha, when really those guys weren't all that bad. _All they wanted was to be shown some love and respect. It that too much to ask for...._ Kaion thinks. Dad says all the time that Madara was just standing up for his clan so it must be true. 

He walks over to the poor and jealous Hyuuga and pats him on the shoulder, to console him and let him know that his non coolness doesn't have to be permanent. "Listen what's your face, I know that you're jealous that all your little white eyes can do is see through walls and shit..." which is actually kind of cool Kaion begrudgingly admits. He'd love to peek into the women's section of the hot springs. 

"Meanwhile the Sharingan, my eyes, can do all sorts of neato things. You know like shoot out crazy super awesome death rays and what not. Ever since god Kishi perfected the Hyuuga into the Uchiha you guys have always been jealous but don't worry my friend. When I become Hokage I promise I'll find a way to make you awesome.....just like me and my clan." 

Kaion turns to Minori, he seems to remember that she has some medical skills. "Hey Minoreo, you know about fancy medical stuff, right? I'm sure its possible to make a Byakugram awesome like a Sharingan?"


----------



## Cjones (May 9, 2009)

Minori sighed this is what she was talking about. They have yet to even reach the village for the mission to take place and three of them are already at each others throats. As Minori listened on Koyaiba made a statement that did ring true:

"If you ask me, this is our toughest mission yet. Most of us probably won't make it out alive. So if anyone wants to go home to their mommies, now's the time. I'm looking at you 2," He said, pointing towards the Hyuuga twins. "We can't have dead weight on such an important mission."

_"Unforuntaly I would have to agree"_ Minori thought to herself. "Not exactly about the Hyuugas twins, but the fact that we don't need any dead weight." Minori then began to listen to the Tsuki's brother and Kaion agrue about why their respective clan was greater than the other and how the other was shit _"Typical arrogant clan behavior"_ she thought to herself.

Minori decided not to pay much attention anymore until Kaion walked up to her "Hey Minoreo, you know about fancy medical stuff, right? I'm sure its possible to make a Byakugram awesome like a Sharingan?" Minori glared at the Uchiha boy like she was looking into his soul "Are you trying to piss me off?" She said in a calm monotone voice.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 9, 2009)

Minori glared at the Uchiha boy like she was looking into his soul "Are you trying to piss me off?" She said in a calm monotone voice.

Kaion is taken aback by Minori's stare and he feels a warning alarm go off in his head. *WARNING, WARNING, DANGER UCHIHA KAION!* Minori's stare is just like that stare that his Mom would give him when she found one of his nudy books, or that Kimiko would give him when he would sneak into her room and peek through her underwear drawer. 

"Oh heck no Minoreo, I'm being serious. I just wanted to know...uh well you know since you seem like the nerdy medical type...um," his inner alarm starts to ring even louder now, and he starts to stammer. "Uh you know if it was possible to make a Byakugram as cool as the Sharingan?" 

He really thinks that her name is Minoreo. At first he thought that it was Minori but no one could ever have such a dumb name as that he thinks. Minoreo suits her far better anyway in his opinion.


----------



## Cjones (May 9, 2009)

_"Of all the..."_ she thinks to herself pissed off. _"He calls me Minoreo? How in the hell did he even make up that name?"_ Minori gives a slight sigh as she decides to let it go _"For now"_ she thinks to herself. "As far as your question stands...no the "Byakugram" as you call is only good as the Sharingan in basic abilities it is no way possible for it to become any better as say your Sharingan nor is it a way for your sharingan to become better than the Byakugan. Unless it was to have a secondary stage which it doesn't in that meaning then yes your Sharingan is superior" She says to him, but maybe that explanation was too long and complicated for him to understand so she decided to dumb it down for him.

"No the "Byakugram" can not become as cool as the Sharingan if that's how you want me to say it." She wanted to stay out of conflicts like this with clan members because it really only leads to trouble _"But...calling me Minoreo...he's asking me to hurt him."_​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 9, 2009)

Minori spoke with what Kaion calls "fancy language." The poor Uchiha tried to keep up with what she was saying but really couldn't make heads or tails of it. All he heard was that same droning *WHA, WHA, WHA,* sound that he would hear from his teachers when he would get bored in class. _Hell she even sounds like a teacher!_ Kaion thinks with amazement. _This chick is like nerdy with a capital N!_ 

However for his own safety and personal well being, Kaion listens to her words intently with his "concentration face," its sort of a cross between his serious face and when he's taking a dump on the toilet bowl. 

Thankfully though Minori boils down her words to something even Kaion can appreciate. "No the "Byakugram" can not become as cool as the Sharingan if that's how you want me to say it." 

A lightbulb seems to go off above Kaion's head and he smiles, "Oh okay! Well duh! That makes sense..." he says obviously. _Why of course the Byakugram will never be as cool as the Sharingan_ he thinks but Kaion promises to never give up on his quest to make everyone.....even the Hyuuga as awesome as the Uchiha are. 

Kaion briefly turns towards that Hyuuga nobody, whats his face, and sticks his tongue out at him. "You see even medical experts agree that your eyes suck but don't worry I won't give up on you!" 

He turns back towards Minori and smiles at her. He gently reaches out his hand and pats her on the shoulder lightly, sort of the way one would pat a ticking time bomb. "You're pretty smart Minoreo. Thanks for me helping out!"  Kaion then wishes that he had asked her to take his math tests for him back when he was in the academy.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 9, 2009)

Taiyo laughs, watching Kaion with evil intent in his eyes. "You want to fight? We can fight now, or after the mission, or any time you want. It doesn't matter, I don't need the Byakugan to defeat you. I'm pretty sure any nobody could defeat you." Taiyo said, laughing at Kaion. He didn't mind a fight, it would be pretty awesome right now.

"What's great is that MINORI," he says, emphasis on Minori, "is a medical ninja, and could fix you up after I wiped the floor with you." he said, smiling the evil grin again.

"Seriously, what makes you guys think that you have so much skill? I can name plenty of people my level that could wipe the floor with you. You need to stop acting tough." he said, turning to Minori.

"Hey, Minoreo, you got any medical jutsu that can fix his dumbassness?" he said, in his best mocking voice of Kaion. He turned back to Kaion.

"Someone should video tape you so you could watch it and see how stupid you are." he said, luaghing again.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 9, 2009)

Kaion yawns as this poor guy continues his pitiful effort to egg him on but Kaion remembers and heads his fathers words.... 

_"Son there will be people who will be jealous of the gift that you possess. When this happens simply be the better man and walk away. Justice will be meted out to them in other ways, trust me...."_

Kaion scratches the back of his head in confusion though, something this loser said just doesn't add up. 

He turns towards what's his face with a questioning face, "Huh who's Minori?" he asks the loser Hyuuga.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 9, 2009)

"Its the medical girl, dumb ass." he tells the stupid Uchiha, wondering how an Uchiha could turn out like this. "Let me ask you this one thing, this is serious." he says, putting on a straight face, trying to keep himself from laughing.

"How does a loser like you come out of the great Uchiha clan?" he asks, keeping his straight face. He did his best to keep himself from laughing, and it worked. 

"I mean, you brag about how great the uchiha are, which I have to admit is true, but still, how does the great Uchiha give birth to a nobody loser like you?" he asks, keeping his straight face.

"I've delt with people like you, calling me a loser, all my life. You're just another one, I'm used to it. I'm not a sensative little girl that has to say great things about my clan every time I see someone from the rival clan. Unlike you, I look past where people are from, and pay attention to who they really are." he said, this time he was really serious.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 9, 2009)

Kaion scratches his chin with with a questioning face, "Huh the Medical girl?" he looks at Minori and raises a curious eyebrow. "Your name is Minori?! Well why didn't you say so!" he tells her with a laugh. 

The Uchiha continues chuckling as he turns his attention back on, what's his face. Everything that the Hyuuga had said to him pretty much just bounced off of Kaion's warped ego like a bulletproof vest. After years of hearing even his father say out loud that he must be adopted, or his sister's teasing him that he's abnormal, he's become desensitized to it all. His Mom is basically the only person he knows who has called him a genius to his face and honestly believed in him. He remembers when he was little the other kids would tease and bully him relentlessly, calling him dumb and weird. He would come home crying almost every other day and his mother had smiled at him and hugged him tightly saying....

_"Everyone grows and blossoms at their own pace Kaion and when its your time to grow, you're going to blaze like a star. Do you understand?"_

Kaion never really understood her words and still doesn't and he's since gained a remarkable ability to simply filter out the negative things people say about him. 

"AHA!!" he exclaims at the Hyuuga like a Detective that has finally gotten the truth out from a criminal suspect. He points his right index finger at the nobody. "So you do admit that the Uchiha clan is great and super cool?!....aaaaand by extension that makes me a genius as well!" 

Kaion pats the Hyuuga on the back and gives him the thumbs up sign, "I'm glad you acknowledge my genius skills...HAHAHAHAHAHA!!" Kaion laughs obliviously. 

"Oh yeah and I do see you for who you are, a whiny, jealous, loser, but that's to be expected from the nobody of a second rate clan!" he puts that extra dig in because well, it's kinda fun actually. 

_Another victory for the Uchiha clan and yours truly!!_ he thinks.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 9, 2009)

"No, I said your clan is awesome but you suck. I said nothing of you being awesome, I even said its pretty weird that your clan gave birth to a loser like you." Taiyo said, laughing at Kaion. "_This dude doesn't have a great attention span._" Taiyo thought, laughing a little.

He had to admit, the Uchiha clan was pretty good. They had some geniuses in their clan, and had a pretty awesome Kekkei genkai. But not everyone from the Uchiha clan was great, and there were a lot of them. Jujst because you were from the Uchiha clan didn't necessarily mean that you were automatically an awesome ninja. It just meant you had even more of an advantage.

Of course, it was the same for the Hyuuga. Whatever the clan, the reputation can't back up skill. "Your clan's reputation can't back up your skill." Taiyo told him.

"Try to listen more, it makes you seem smarter." he told Kaion, laughing. Taiyo thought that him and Kaion could have had the possibility of being friends if they weren't from rival clan.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 9, 2009)

"No, no, no. Don't take back your words now! You said I was a genius!" Kaion says with a chuckle and smirks at the nobody. The Hyuuga really never said that but Kaion is a one track mind kind of fellow. 

"Pfft...for you to even compare the Hyuuga reputation with the Uchiha is like.....well its retarded. Even the least Uchiha makes the greatest non Uchiha look like garbage....hehe." 

Kaion suddenly remembers something else his Father had told him...

_"Even though it is always preferable to just ignore those who are jealous of our gifts. There are rare occasions when more direct methods are called for..." he had said

"You mean like kicking someone ass!?" Kaion had asked hopefully. 

"Well that is one way of putting it," Saito had replied._


----------



## F.O.K. (May 9, 2009)

"I get that the Uchiha reputation is better than the Hyuuga, I don't care. What I'm saying now, is that the reputation of your clan doesn't matter, its how strong you are. You think that just because your an Uchiha your awesome." he said, not laughing at all. He was tired of explaining it.

"Let me say this, actions speak louder than words, and the day you beat me in a fight, is the day I believe you when you say your awesome. Until that day, I will believe you are the worst piece of Uchiha trash there has ever been." he said, hinting at what he hoped would happen in the future.


----------



## Cjones (May 9, 2009)

_"For once those anger lesson's are actually paying off"_ she thought to herself. It wasn't until Kaion patted her on the shoulder did she finally snap. "He called me Minoreo again I'm going to kill him and that Hyuuga." Minori began to swell up with anger that it was hard not to notice only someone truly dense would not notice she was about to explode. 

Minori finally let all of her pent of anger go "Please you two shut the hell up!" Minori began cracking her knuckles as she advanced towards them "It's time to take your punishment be men and accept it!" Minori gave them a stare that made her look like a banshee.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 9, 2009)

Kaion thumbs his nose at the nobody, he's like all the other doubters but Kaion is gonna prove this nobody just who the MVP really is. "Well some people are just hard headed I guess. If my natural super awesomeness doesn't convince you then I guess I'm gonna have to show you....Hehe!!" he says with a devious grin. 

"When this mission is over loser, and I kick the asses of whoever these weird pedo priests are, I'll tell you what, you and me can go at it. And when I mop the floor with you. Then you'll never, *ever* doubt my awesomeness again!"  

Kaion actually looks forward to this, and now he's more impatient then ever to get this boring mission over with. After he kicks this losers ass he plans on making him his subordinate. No one will ever tell me what to do...ever HAHA! he thinks. 

Suddenly Minori goes ballistic. "Please you two shut the hell up!" Minori began cracking her knuckles as she advanced towards them "It's time to take your punishment be men and accept it!" Minori gave them a stare that made her look like a banshee.

Kaion does a double take at Minori and scrambles away from her. She's got the same face that crabby lady Hokage had when she exploded at him, only except you know not as old and wrinkly. "Hey I was just playing Minoreo.....eeerrrrr.....Minori!" Kaion leaps behind Koyaiba and uses him as a human shield.
_
Okay so maybe scary PMSing girls will still tell me what to do_ he thinks.


----------



## Antony the Bat (May 9, 2009)

Meanwhile with  Naruto Uzumaki and Hinata Hyuuga Uzumaki their 24 year old son Katako Uzumaki is learning the family jutsu moves that will able to enpower Katako with enough chakra to protect his family as Naruto Uzumaki works up to be Hokage so Katako cheers "Dad after you become Hokage I would like to be the next Hokage because that is my dream BELIEVE IT".


----------



## Antony the Bat (May 9, 2009)

Five minutes later Katako woke up feeling sad because Naruto and Hinata was already dead so Katako ninja teleported to their gave as Katako hopes that one day Katako can successfully full in love with a Hyuuga just like Naruto Uzumaki did when he kissed Hinata which Katako yelled "TO BE HOKAGE THATS MY DREAM AND I WILL BE HOKAGE AS IN THE HONOR OF NARUTO UZUMAKI!".


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2009)

"Hey I was just playing Minoreo.....eeerrrrr.....Minori!" Kaion leaps behind Koyaiba and uses him as a human shield.

 "Damn it, fight the fucking girl!" Koyaiba yells, grabbing Kaion by the collar and hurling him unceremoniously towards the angry girl. "I don't want her angry at me!" He rounded on Taiyo. "Now you, I have a problem with! Sure, the Uchihas are a ton of shit heads, but don't act like the Hyuugas are any better! I'll say this about the Uchiha; at least they stick together. They don't persecute their own kind!" He shoved Taiyo, hard, sending him stumbling. "You might've been able to hide behind Tsuki, Miyako, and that other guy last time, but unless you're scared, you'll fight me, not Kaion, right fucking now!" He leaped at Taiyo, throwing a viscous whirlwind kick at the young Hyuuga. It was easily dodged, and Taiyo retaliated, throwing several punches which Koyaiba blocked with his forearms. Koyaiba back flipped, assessing the situation. _He's probably stronger and faster, but I've got more variety, which puts us about even. If I can keep this fight mid ranged and only come in with Tai when I have an opening, I should be able to win._


----------



## Antony the Bat (May 9, 2009)

Meanwhile at Naruto and Hinatas grave Katako was crying for the deaths of his parents as Katako cried "I will be Hokage as I honor you two because I need you by myside as I get named as the new Hokage as you was when I was getting ready to be born" then Katako ninja teleported to the Hokages office to put in a spiritual request to summon Naruto and Hinata for Katakos birthday present.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 9, 2009)

Rakiyo had been running full speed threw the forest had gotten himself lost. The scent of dead bodies seem to be even stronger then before. He covers his mouth in the attempt to stop himself from puking. "Its so bad...This place gives me the creeps" he shakes a bit regretting the fact that he had left the group of genin behind with a mixture of arrogance and impatience. Walking further he is stopped by a voice "Well well seems like there is a survivor after all" The voice was cold and uncaring, The years of expierience apparent in it. Rakiyo turned around to see that the voice belonged to an average height male with short silver hair and blue eyes. He didnt wear a shirt but bore the Jashin symbol on his chest. Rakiyo to scared to move simply stands there in fear. 
  "Whats the matter runt cat got your tongue" he said with a sly grin on his face. Rakiyo had figured out that he was from that crazy cult that they were to inflitrate but could not figure out why the man had not killed him yet. Then it hit him the clothes he had stolen earlier must have been from one of the cult followers. "Fucking kids always freezing up with the sight of dead bodies. You should be glad Lord Jashin would be proud" He laughed a maniacal laugh and turned around signalling Rakiyo to follow him. "Come on kid Kurai Dafu is gonna be pretty pissed at me if i dont bring back his precious followers" Rakiyo followed without a word though he was shaking like a leaf though praying that the man didnt notice. After about an hour of walking they arrived at at an entrance hidden deep within a giant boulder. 
"Lets go" He said with authority. Walking further into the compound there was a dead end, Rakiyo's nerves quickly shot up thinking the worse was about to happen. The man placed his hands on the wall that stood in their way and recited "I am but the humble servant of Jashin, The Blood and Bones that bless my hand are merely a tool for Jashin, May his spirit be with me during battle to achieve the maximum amount of carnage. For i am a follower of Jashin" With the incantation finished his chakra spread throughout the wall and the wall rised up allowing him access to the area. Walking Rakiyo to a cell where other "followers" where being held he placed him in there. "Soon very soon you'll be a follower of our Lord just like me" He walked off his footsteps echoing threw the empty hallway. Rakiyo looked around and saw nothing but kids who had seemed to lost the will to live all around him. "Great im in...but what now?" Rakiyo asked himself, the flickering lights bouncy of the childrens faces.


----------



## EPIC (May 9, 2009)

Raito quietly grows as the annoying rants from his fellow genin start ringing through his ear. "Minori calm down, Taiyo, you're looking like a bigger disgrace than Kaion, Kaion, if you can't beat a girl, then shut up and stop acting so big, and Koyaiba, if you start a fight here, I'm gonna kick your ass myself. Now, everybody, SHUT THE FUCK UP!!" he ordered. It was sad how everyone, except him, were acting like a bunch of children during this kind of mission. Not only that, but the Jounin haven't done anything yet, it looks like Raito might have to act like the leader for a while,"Listen, all of you, all Hyuugas spread out to the sides of the group, Taiyo, you stick to the back. All Uchihas, keep close to me. Everybody else, stick together and keep alert," he ordered,"And if I hear one word from any of you, I will go Neji on all your asses!"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 9, 2009)

Miyako rolls his eyes as he watches the incedent unfold. "Great, a pretty simple mission for now, and we're fighting in each other..." he mutters to himself. 'Maybe if I follow Rakiyo and his team mate I can dodge all this shit going on and actually make progress.' He thinks to himself. Miyako scans the area slowly, checking out his surrounding carefully. "Sorry Taiyo, sorry Soraio." Miyako says softly. He falls to the very back of the travelling group of ninja then runs into the forest in the same direction the Rakiyo did.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2009)

"Listen, all of you, all Hyuugas spread out to the sides of the group, Taiyo, you stick to the back. All Uchihas, keep close to me. Everybody else, stick together and keep alert," he ordered,"And if I hear one word from any of you, I will go Neji on all your asses!"

"Oooooooh, I'm so scaaaaared." Koyaiba replied mockingly. "Cut the shit Raito, and cut that 'holier than thou' attitude, because where we're going it's going to get you killed." None the less, he stopped attacking Taiyo. "Nex time bitch," he said. "And you'd better be glad your familes here to pull your ass out of the fire." He beagn following Miyako into the forest. "In case you guys haven't thought of this, we can't all go in at once. Way to suspicious." He reached into his bag and pulled out a few headbands from various contries, then threw them at the other genin's feet. "Here. Take these. Henge appropraitely." He took his own headband and cut a single scratch through the symbol on it, returning it to his forhead. "Miyako and I will go first. Then two others follow later. Rinse and repeat. Make it look convincing." He checked the note Lady Hokage had given him one last time. "Oh. And apparently, the leaf already has an operative there. A rendevous guy. He was patroling the border when the cult started and jumped at the chance to get in. Going by the name of Soran. Crazy old geezer by the sound of it. Password's 'fire'" He took off into the woods.

*Some time later...*

Koyaiba came across a bleak, black building. There were random patches of blood colored paint...or was that blood? Koyaiba shook his head and walked calmly up to the gate.

*Knock. Knock. Knock.*

"Who desires the attention of a disciple of Jashin?" Koyaiba paused. Apparently some type of ritual greeting. He searched everything he had ever heard or read about Jashin, searching for a correct answer. Eventually, he decided to kneel.

"I wish to be allowed acces to Jashin's holy church, so I may live among his followers and bask in his enyielding glory." There. That seemed nutballish enough. A small chuckle came from the gaurd tower.

"A newcomer? You will be welcomed with opened arms, my freind. Jashin is not one to turn away willing disciples." Slowly the gate creaked open, and Koyaiba hesitantly stepped through. A man stood before him, armed with a spear. He was in a black hooded robe, with the mark of Jashin in red on the front. He motioned. "Came. The Kurai Daifu awaits."

And so Koyaiba entered the halls of Jashin.


----------



## Vergil (May 9, 2009)

From the bushes there was some murmuring as a group of kids watched the young ninja fight.

"Cooool!" a young bright eyed boy said

"Shh! they'll hear you and kill you!" another boy said 

"We should go. The Jashin sanctuary isn't too far from here." a young girl said

"You think they are gonna join?"

"Dunno but we have no choice. We can't stay at the Cloud, that bastard kage...and all the other countries will skin us alive! You saw it in the newspaper!"



"Well, I don't know about the Glorious Raikage bit. That bastard killed my dad for questioning him! Since we'll be killed in the other countries, this place is our only hope!"

"SHHH!" the girl said hoping that the ninja didn't see them. They were only 10 and they were too young to be skinned and eaten.

Thankfully they seemed to leave, not noticing them, and the trio made their way to the camp


----------



## Rakiyo (May 9, 2009)

The cell was humid and the scent of piss, shit and blood filled the air. The kids were all seated on the floor with an emotionless look on their faces. Rakiyo quietly scanned the area "Are they all brainwashed?" He thought to himself. "The Missions specs said we should save all the ones who werent human potatoes and leave unnoticed. BUT HOW AM I SUPPOSE TO DO THAT WHEN IM IN THE CELL!" Rakiyo thought frantically. He rested his head against the cold stone wall "I only have 4 ft of Ninja wire, 3 Paper Bombs, and 2 Shuriken...I had to leave all my other equiment behind when i changed into these clothes. Hmm so with only this in hand fighting has become a last resort. But before i think of saving anyone i need to get myself out of this predicament first" 
   One of the followers approached the cells causing the children to stand up in a single file line. Rakiyo quickly adapted and followed the routine. The cell doors where open and the children were given their food one by one and sat straight back down unto the floor. Rakiyo was glad to receive the meal as he had not eaten anything since this morning. Rakiyo's elation quickly fell as he notice that the food that was handed out was less then edible. It was a cold glue like substance and what seemed like raisins where actually roaches who were caught in the mishap. Rakiyo grieved over the situation but his attention changed when he heard some one whisper to him. "Hey" They whispered loud enough for Rakiyo to hear but low enough so the guards who were locking up the door and leaving couldnt. Rakiyo looked the side and it was a young boy around his age he had dirty brown hair and had a scar that caused his left eye to close.
"You're not one of them are you?" inquired the boy. Rakiyo shaked his head no and the boy signalled him over causing Rakiyo to slide over to him. "My name's Uwabari and this is Risu" Introducing a shy little girl with dirty black hair and black eyes. Rakiyo whispered back to Uwabari "My names Rakiyo I'm a leaf ninja im here to rescue you" Uwabari seemed a bit surprised to hear that then responded "Oh yeah how are you gonna do that when you're locked up like us" Rakiyos smiled "heh i havent figured that out yet, Dont worry there are other genin like me coming this way" Uwabari grew concerned and retorted "It's no use your all going" his sentence was interrupted by the same man that brought Rakiyo into the cell. "Come on Kiddies time for a play date" He said with a bloodthirsty grin on his face.


----------



## Cheena (May 9, 2009)

Yohiko noddded resistantly and wet the other direction. After all the bickering he listened to, Rakiyo was porbably further away. Exactly what he needed right now. "See ya later..." He turned to the other direction and ran as fast as he possible could to make up for lost time. Hopefully Rakiyo was alright. But he was ot in sight. "Rakiyo!" Yohiko cried out after a bit of searching, there were some feeble traces, but not enough to be sure. 

_ 'I have to find him soon' _He spoke quietly with some fear, or maybe he was just nervous. Cautiously, he pulled out a kunai. Franticlly, he raced, dodging trees and other various obstacles. Too bad Raito or someone with the Byukagan wasn't here. It would make life a lot easier. "Rakiyo! Can you hear me!" Probably not. For all he knew, Rakiyo was probably captured and at the mery of strangers.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2009)

Koyaiba followed the guard through the black halls, taking several twists and turns. He had no idea where he was going, but the gurad walked with a steady confidence. When they finally entered a hallway with any light, Koyaiba was suprised to see Rakiyo sitting a small cell with some tother kids, eating what looked like mush with raisins. Unfortunately, Rakiyo, didn't look up, and didn't notice Koyaiba was there at all.

"What was that?" Koyaiba asked, puzzled. The gurad glanced back.

"Oh, those are the cells for the ones who will be turned soon. Only Acolytes are allowed in there so they can begin the turning. You don't have to worry about staying there. You're already willing, so you'll be put in the normal bunks." Koyaiba nodded. This "Turning" must be the brainwashing thing they had been warned about. 

Eventually, Koyaiba broke into a semi-lit room which appeared to be a cafeteria. Koyaiba noted with some relief that they served real food here. The guard marched up to a man in all black robes, similar to the guard's but without the mark of Jashin. They began speaking in low voices, and the new man turned towards Koyaiba.

"What is your name?" He asked simply. Koyaiba gulped. The man was intimidating.

"Raik, sir."

"Raik. Hm. I see you have the mark of a ninja of the leaf. You know ninjutsu?" Koyaiba cursed silently. He should've thought of that. 

"No sir. With war looming over everyone, villages have taken to handing out headbands to everyone." He prayed he would'nt be discovered, but the Acolyte simply nodded thoughtfully.

"That has merits. Come. I will assign you a guide." He motioned for Koyaiba to follow. "Ali," He said. A small, but not young girl with bright red hair came towards him and bowed respectfully.

"Sir."

"This is Raik. He is knew to our religion. I want you to be his guide." Ali beamed happily.

"Yes sir. right this way Raik." She took off down the hallways. Koyaiba sighed.

He was still hungry.


----------



## EPIC (May 9, 2009)

Raito shook his head as Koyaiba left,"Now, we have three people leaving, if this continues, then the Jashin will definitely be onto us..." Raito thought as he sighed,"If they go alone, then, at some point, we will have to face and kill each other. Man, this is bad..." Raito turned to the direction of the group who was hiding in the bushes, but felt like this is a more important matter,"Listen, everyone, we can't afford to lose anymore people. If we do, we'll be in more deep shit than we would be if we stuck together. By now, the others should have joined the Jashin. At some point, we're going to have to fight them, and, possibly, kill them. All we have to do is make a few scars and bruises, and knoc them out, if they don't do that to us first. Now, I know that I'm sounding like a jackass right now, but we need to work together on this. I only ask that you guys just cooperate with me until we get to rendevouz."


----------



## Rakiyo (May 9, 2009)

The man pointed at three other children as they were directed out of the cell and escorted by him and two other guards. Rakiyo waited until the echo of their footsteps couldnt be heard anymore, he turned back to Uwabari. "Where is he taking them?" questioned Rakiyo. Risu put her head down and Uwabari's voice grew somber "Its called "The Turning" its a process which unreluctant or kidnapped members are brainwashed into worshipping their god. The ones who arent successful at being turned are" just then a loud scream is heard that rings threw the stone halls. Rakiyo not wanting to believe looked at Uwabari. He turns away as the flickering lights hide Risu's tears. The man and the guards return this time with only 2 children. They are instructed back to their spots. Rakiyo watched as the guards left the horror of what was happening was beginning to set it.


----------



## Cheena (May 9, 2009)

Yohiko turned his attention to a hoorible smell. They were dead bodies. They must have been what Raito was talking about. That ment that Rakiyo was near by. Yohiko examined the outifts. These bodies, they came from the cult... So that was Rakiyo's plan. Yohiko thought about it and decided to follow in Rakiyo's footsteos. Hopefully it wouldn't backfire. He rushed while putting that outfits on and began to reek.

He couldn't tell if anyone was around and began to walk down a narrow trail. It would be easier if he knew how to climb trees. Then he could actually see something. Yohiko became startled by a tap on the shoulder. With some quick thinking time, he slid the kunai in his undercoat. "Follower of Jashin as I am. He is my lord and will be yours also." Yohiko balled up his fist and kept his eyes emotionless. _'Damn..' _He thought. The only option he had was either fight back or play along. But since his skills were quite pathetic he admitted to himself... the first option was out of the question.

Yohiko nodded and willingly and was taken in another direction. Obviously, they were headed to the cult's building. It was farily large, but discrete. They walked in a smaller entrence that was empty. As they walked down the hallwayYohiko stopped and grabbed his stomach. The guard had bent down to see the problem and as he, did Yohiko punched him weakly. As the guard he closed his eyes trying to tighten up the pain, Yohiko grabbed his kunai and stabbed him in the gut. with out thinking, he ran down the hallway in search for Rakiyo. 

As he reached the corner, he slowed his paced and walked like anyone else. He looked up at the nearby guard and he looked at him. At the same time, he grabbed his shoulder and opened up the cell which held Rakiyo in it. Yohiko was pushed in, but before the guard closed it Yohiko made him aware. "There is a man on the ground down the hall." It was obvious he wasn't brainwashed yet, so the guard closed the cell and ran down the hall. "Rakiyo... it's Yohiko. What are we going to do now?" He whispered.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 9, 2009)

Rakiyo quickly recognizing the voice turned around, He kept his voice down due to the fear of being caught "Yohiko its you, thank god, i mean not their god, i mean the will of fire" Rakiyo stumbled trying to convince Yohiko that he wasnt one of the turned. He introduced the two other children "This is Uwabari and Risu, They're not turned yet" The two children looked on not nothing weather to trust the new face. "For the moment we can't do anything. One of the guards seems awfully strong so we'll have to pick the right time to make our move. They seem to take out three kids at a time to brainwash so thats when we'll strike." The man with the Jashin Symbol on his chest came around scanning the cells. He looked at Yohiko and Rakiyo in particular and kept walking. "Thats Banshi he's the head acoylte of this floor. He's super strong how do you plan on getting past him"  said uwabari Rakiyo gave him a reassuring smile "Dont worry where leaf shinobi" Rakiyo grabbed his plate of glue and roaches and handed it to Yohiko "Here i dont want any"


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 9, 2009)

Soraio kept his eyes closed and his chilling, yet peaceful grin in place as the Hyuuga vs. Uchiha Cold War took place. When everyone settled down, he made a single comment. "*The Hyuuga and Uchiha spend their lives patting each other on the back and saying how good they are. The Tenrai go out and prove it,*" Soraio said, showcasing his pride in his own family as opened his eyes, giving a feminine smile in the direction of all of the Hyuuga and Uchiha.

His impish grin shining coldly, Soraio upped his pace, moving into the middle of the pack of Genin as they traveled. "Even the chick can get in a peck," Soraio whispered softly."


----------



## Cjones (May 9, 2009)

Minori was walking with the group silent now it wasn't she was quiet because some one told her to, but she didn't have the patients to keep up all the agruing. _"I normally don't get mad like that, but they got to me"_ she thinks to herself. She continued walking in the forest when a strong scent of dead bodies hit her nose "They must be bodies of the cult...to think they were sacrificed for nothing."

Minori slowly began studing the bodies hoping to learn something until out the corner of her eye she saw Koyaiba leave. She stood up and followed behind him hiding in the shadows so he wouldn't notice her _"He may end up needing back up"_ she thought as she continued to follow him.

Eventually he lead her to a very black buidling. She watched outside as he converse with a man and the gate opened _"This must be the place"_ she thought proceededing with caution. They lead her down a black hall with the smell of blood in the air and cell doors around them.  Soon they came to an area that looked like a cafeteria _"At least the food is real."_

Minori hugged the wall and listened in the their conversation as a man began talking to him:

"What is your name?" He asked simply. Koyaiba gulped. The man was intimidating.

"Raik, sir."

"Raik. Hm. I see you have the mark of a ninja of the leaf. You know ninjutsu?" Koyaiba cursed silently. He should've thought of that. 

"No sir. With war looming over everyone, villages have taken to handing out headbands to everyone." He prayed he would'nt be discovered, but the Acolyte simply nodded thoughtfully.

"That has merits. Come. I will assign you a guide." He motioned for Koyaiba to follow. "Ali," He said. A small, but not young girl with bright red hair came towards him and bowed respectfully.

"Sir."

"This is Raik. He is knew to our religion. I want you to be his guide." Ali beamed happily.

"Yes sir. right this way Raik." She took off down the hallways. Koyaiba sighed.

"So this is the place...I gotta stick with him." Minori shunshined across the hall so she would have to try and sneak _"Alright now let's see where she takes him."_


----------



## F.O.K. (May 9, 2009)

Taiyo followed Koyaiba and Minori, having already put on his fake forehead protector. He made note of everything around him and in the room, ignoring the blood stains tha could have been paint. When a guard stopped him, he just said that he wished to become a follower of Jashin. He continued on.

*Earlier*
_Taiyo punched back at Koyaiba, dodgin some of his attacks. After they were done, he smiled again at Koyaiba. "I just admitted that the Uchiha clan is better, maybe you should pay more attention." he said, still smiling. "I'll fight you after the mission, if you're still alive. Then I'll fight dumbass over there." he said, still smiling._

*Now*
Taiyo walked up to Minori. "If Koyaiba gets too far, we'll have to do our own thing. We should set free those that are about to be 'turned' and kill and dispose of the bodies of those who were willing. If you don't want to do this together, we could do it seperately, although I personally believe it would be easier together." he whispered in her ear, silently and sneakily enough not to look suspicous.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 9, 2009)

Following the examples of his fellows, Soraio slipped into the building under the guise of wanting to join the cult. However, rather than travel alongside his team, Soraio vanished like a gust of wind once he was away from the guards, leaving his fellow Genin behind....though not for selfish reasons.

_I'm going to find out who's in charge of this,_ Soraio thought to himself, keeping to the shadows without being obvious about it, having removed his headband completely; his dress was so different from his comrades it was doubtful anyone here would make a connection. While his teammates went about searching for captives and the like, Soraio began skulking around the building, sticking to the walls and ceilings when required using his chakra, hoping to find a good conversation to eavesdrop on...


----------



## Emo_panda227 (May 9, 2009)

Tsuki had listened to the plan carefully and put on the headband after putting a strike through it. Her cloths were the same as before from the last mission, except all clean. She takes her headband and blinks. What would she do with this? Instead of just keeping it on her she puts it in a tree with a hole in it and makes sure to cover it up. Something could happen and she could be discovered if she chose to wear it. Now was the time to act.

She jumps back and combs her hair out and the headband was on her neck. It was the Konoha headband, and that would make it more convincing since she was a hyuuga. she jumps off the tree elegantly and begins to make her way toward the building. It was black, and seemed to be blood covered. It excited her a bit, but she wasn't a freak. She walks up to the door and takes a soft ,pale hand and knocks on the metal work. A weird voice answered "Who is it? What do you want with the Jashin?" She shakes a little. Whether it was fear or excitement she knew not. 

She clears her mind a bit and then does a slight bow. She didn't exactly kneel down but it was a mix between a low curtsy and a kneel perhaps. "I wish to join this cult. To be trained and disciplined in your ways." There was silence on the other side of it and it started to freak her out. Was she found out already? Did she say the right thing? Just then the door opens a tall person with dark features showed itself. "Follow me. And keep up" He motioned for him to follow her. She quickly walks up and matches his pace. She follows him a few feet behind. 

In truth she was afraid of where she was being taken. She heard rumors about these guys. Why they chose to send little kids, only genin she knew not.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 9, 2009)

Miyako takes off his Konoha headband and looks around. He tosses the head band into some bushes near the base of a large tree. As he nears the building that the Jashinist were in he takes out a kunai a presses the tip of the blade to his hand. On his hand he carves a circle with an upside down triangle in it. When he makes it to the door of the building which the Jashinists inhabit he tell the man at the door that he is willing to join, showing him his hand at the same time, proving that he is quite fond of Jashin. The man let's him into the building, and when he does so Miyako presses a kunai to his throat and kills him quickly. He drags the body outside, making sure to keep the door open. Once Miyako gets the body outside he takes the white robes of the Jashinist, lucky for him the two were about the same height. He puts the robes on over his regular outfit and enters the building carefully. The door slamming shut behind him.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2009)

Ali skipped...yes, _skipped_, along happily, humming. Koyaiba walked behind her in disbelief. This was a follower of Jashin? "Um, I hope you don't mind me asking," he managed to stutter, "but you don't seem the type to worship the god of darkness and slaughter." Ali turned towards him and beamed.

"Just because I worship Jashin, in all his glory, doesn't mean I have to be so dak and gloomy! Besides, I still love killing!" She laughed merrily and grabbed his hand, pulling him farther down the hall.

_O...kay...creepiness factor of Ali just got wound up a few knotches._ Koyaiba took a moment to study the girl. she wore the traditional black robes, her long hair, a vibrant shade of red, was braided and fell over one shoulder. She must have been at least Koyaiba's age, or an early bloomer, but she was a head and a half shorter than him. She walked with a funny bounce in her step, and pulled Koyaiba along anxiously. 

"Here," She said, shoving into a dark room. "This is your bunk. It's empty now, but it'll be full when the curfew rolls around."

"Right...so what do you guys do around here?"

"Well, todays the day of no-worship. Kind of like other religions have days of worship, we have a no worship day. Gives Jashin's followers a break from praying almost constantly. But normally, we wake up around 6, then go to morning worship. Then breakfast, then after breakfast worship. Then our classes, which are combat, sacrifice, or history of our wonderful relegion. Then afer calss worship. Then lunch. Then after lunch worship. Then the next class, and the next. Then Dinner. Then after dinner worship. Then bed." She smiled happily.

"You guys do a lot of worship..."

"Our glorious god demands near constant praise. On any other day, you could hear the screams from the Colloseum of sacrafice." She sighs. "I can almost hear the infidels crying for their lives now," she says, smiling contently.

_......Help._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 9, 2009)

Kaion yawns as everyone just starts scrambling around like chickens with their heads cut off. It's kind of funny he thinks how everyone wants to be all bossy when there are no adults around. Kaion however considers himself the MVP of this ragtag group thusly he takes orders only from himself. So in other words he'll just go with his gut. 

"This sucks..." Kaion mutters impatiently. "Why didn't that crabby Lady Hokage just call in the the Uchiha to handle this. My dad would've been in and out of there and whupped everyone's asses in like a.....a...." he tries to think of a word that means faster then a second but all he can think of is awesome so he just shuts up.  

Kaion sighs and taps his boots on the ground impatiently, trying to think "WWSD" (What Would Sasuke Do). Finally Kaion comes to a decision, after another 10 minutes of thinking. 5 minutes of which was spent thinking how cute Minori looks when she's mad, 2 minutes of thinking about his Legendary Ninja Action figures, and 1 minute of what he's going to eat for Dinner tonight. The remaining 2 minutes were actually spent on strategy. 

"Yeah that seems like the smartest thing to do..." he mutters to himself. Kaion proceeds to take off Leaf Village headband and walks towards the road that leads to the black sanctuary house where Koyaiba had gone. He scopes out a bush and quickly leaps behind it. Ten minutes later a kid about Kaion's age walks past him, he wears the kinds of clothes that Kaion would think is "poor." His mom only buys his clothes from Ninja Old Navy so he knows what quality clothes should look like. 

Kaion leaps out of the bushes and blocks the path of the kid. "Whats up dude?" he asks him. The boy freezes and looks at Kaion questioningly, almost fearfully. He is in fact a child refugee of the many skirmishes that occur between rival nations. Kaion walks towards him, "Hey do you know where I can find the Jashim dudes? I've been looking all over them but I can't find them." 

The boy seems to be disarmed by Kaion's blissful ignorance and doesn't sense any threat from him. The boy nods. "Yeah they're this way. I'm headed there to, just follow me," he responds. He walks onwards and Kaion follows him. *BABLAM!*

_Ten minutes later..._
Kaion walks up to the Jashin Sanctuary, wearing the boys peasant clothing. Said boy is currently laying unconscious in a bush wearing Kaion's super trendy clothing. It's an even trade off Kaion thinks, he always likes to help the poor when he can anyway. Kaion strides up to the door and knocks loudly.

*"YO JASHIM DUDES!!"* Kaion yells at his highest volume. After several minutes of knocking even louder, two men in white robes opens the door and peer at Kaion curiously. 

"Where's Moto? He should be answering this door," one of the Jashinists asks. Kaion shrugs, "Moto shmoto anyway listen guys I'm here to join your cause. GLORY TO JASHIM!!" he exclaims. "I CAN FEEL HIS SPIRIT WHOO YEAH!!" He remembers in this movie he saw, _Invasion of the Ninja Snatchers 5_, when some of the characters got possessed by the evil aliens they started acting weirdly. So Kaion decides to act weird as well. 

The two Jashinists look at Kaion questioningly as if he has some kind of defect. "Ah so you believe in the glory of the great god Jashin, and that only through blood, sacrifice, and destruction of the flesh, can true enlightenment be reached?"

Kaion nods blankly, "Yup, uh huh. SIGN ME UP BABY!! GO JASHIM!!!!"


----------



## Cjones (May 9, 2009)

_"If Koyaiba gets too far, we'll have to do our own thing. We should set free those that are about to be 'turned' and kill and dispose of the bodies of those who were willing. If you don't want to do this together, we could do it seperately, although I personally believe it would be easier together." he whispered in her ear, silently and sneakily enough not to look suspicous._

Minori quickly spun on her heels pinning the person behind her to the wall. She cocked her fist back getting ready to cave the persons face in when she noticed it was Taiyo. She let him off the wall and made usre he was allright "I apologize I wasn't really listening I though you may have been on of them" Minor said whispering to Taiyo.

"Your right it would be best if we worked together, but I don't think we'll have that option at the moment I have another idea." Minori reached into her pocket and took out the map that was giving to them for this mission "Here's what I propose" she said while crouching down in the shadows. 



"As you can see we are by Koyaiba's room which is straight across the hall from what is suspected to be where they sacrifice people." Minori pointed to the different places on the map to show where they were. "I want you to finish following Koyaiba watching out for him while I unleash people from the cell by the main gate." Minori made sure Taiyo had all of this down before continuing "I't's best for me because i'm a medical ninja and if they are injuried and any way I can at least give them some first aid."

Minori rolled up the map and put it back in her pocket "I think for now this would be the best plan of action. Though Taiyo before we go our different ways for now...if you see your sister tell her to meet me by the main gate I think you'll run into her before I will."


----------



## Vergil (May 9, 2009)

The trio of Cloud villagers go up towards the castle gate timidly, just behind Kaion. 

"Looks like he is going to join." Sonozaki Shion says, remembering him from the scene before. 'But holy crap he's going to get himself killed if he keeps mispronouncing Jashin's name like that.' she thought inwardly

"Ah!" she says running up to Kaion. "Please forgive my friend, he has a speech impediment and is ... well, you know." she looks at him in a pitying manner. The guard nods his head sagely. 

"I had a friend who was like that too. I'm sure Lord Jashin will cure him of his _disease_ if he prays hard enough."

"Yes sir."

"So, it's 4 of you? Welcome. Lord Jashin will protect you from all harm and shield you from the evils of the outside world."

Shion's heart raced. This is what she had been waiting for. Peace. Away from the treachery and deceit and a simple life to praise God. She knew it was strict here but this discipline was neccesary to follow a good life. All the children who had nowhere else to go came here; food, shelter and purpose. 

Kaion objected at the insinuation that he was anything less than awesome. The guard and Shion shook their heads in dismay at the pitiful state of a retarded mind

Keichi and Otawa followed the pair inside. The guard lead them past the giant gates and they were faced with the sight of the huge colosseum in the centre. The guard remained silent as they walked past it. There was a statue of Jashin at the entrance and the guard fell to his knees and prayed, shooting a sharp look at the four. Shion understood and fell to her knees and prayed. She prayed that one day everyone could be happy and understand each other.

Otawa looked at Kaion who was staring blankly into space. The guard was also staring at him. 'Is...is this guy wanting to die here?' Otawa thought


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 10, 2009)

Kaion notices that everyone seems to be bowing towards the statue of some tall ugly dude, wielding a big ass scythe in his right hand and holding a severed head in the other hand. He reminds him of one of those corny slasher villains from that movie he snuck into last week, _Gorefest 9: Revenge of Gore_.  

"Huh, why the heck is everyone bowing?" Kaion asks. Suddenly Shion slams her hand in the back of Kaion's legs causing him to involuntarily kneel to the ground. "Hey what's the big idea girlie?!" Kaion asks her loudly. 

The guard walks towards Kaion. "Do you have no respect for Jashin, boy?" he asks Kaion in an outraged voice. Kaion points at the ugly statue. 

"Oh you mean that dude? Yeah uh huh I can respect a guy who's got the nerve to walk around with a severed head. He must have balls of steel," he replies casually.


----------



## Vergil (May 10, 2009)

The guards eye twitches at the insolence of this child and pulls back his arm to strike him. Shion step infront of Kaion and receives the hard backhand across the face, sending her crashing to the ground. She didn't want to see anyone getting hurt and never believed that violence would solve anything. The guard looked at her and spat at the ground in distaste. 

"Come on. Your rooms are this way." he growled walking off towards the cells.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 10, 2009)

"Nice. But I shouldn't have snuck up like that." Taiyo said to Minori, listening to Minori's orders and nothing else. He needed to prove his ability, so he hoped whatever position she thought of would be one with the possibility of action aquired.

He listened as she told him that he would stick with Koyaiba. "_Sure, I'm gonna be guarding the one person i hate the most, but oh well, anything to prove what I'm worth to this village."_ he thought, listening to the rest of what Minori had to say to him.

"That's the best idea we've got. Let's do it." he said, but the rest of what she said caught him off guard.

"I think for now this would be the best plan of action. Though Taiyo before we go our different ways for now...if you see your sister tell her to meet me by the main gate I think you'll run into her before I will." she said to him.

"O-Okay...Well, I'll tell her, I'm gonna catch up with them now." he said to her, catching up with Koyaiba and Ami.

_"That was weird, what would she want with my sister?"_ he thought, returning his attention to the mission before he lost the two he was following.

Taiyo followed the enemy and his personal enemy, casually walking as if he were a member of the bloodthirsty cult. He listened in on their conversation, taking note of Ali's bloodthirsty-ness. "I can almost hear the infidels crying for their lives now," she says, smiling contently. Taiyo twitched.

_"Fuckin' weird ass freak."_ he thought, trying to keep a normal and casual walk as he followed them. She had already shoved him in the bunks, and when she was done talking, he chose his chance to talk.

"Hello, I'm here in the hopes to be able to follow the holliness, Jashin, I wish to kill for him."" he said to Ali, trying to put on a bloodthirsty attitude. 

_"Yea, kill Koyaiba."_ he thought, mentally laughing. "Is this where I stay?" he said, adding a strange smile to add to the freakness.

_"This bitch better let me in or I will use her weird ass religion's ways to kill her."_ he thought, still holding that strange smile on his face.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 10, 2009)

Kaion furrows his brow in anger and he balls up his fists after seeing the guard's violent display. Even more he becomes angrier because Shion, this chick that he doesn't even know, was trying to protect him and got hurt because of i. Thankfully for Kaion the Guards back is turned to him as he walks on to show them their room. Kaion springs to his feet and starts to make a move towards the guard. but then Shion grabs his ankle from the floor. He looks down at her with a questioning face. She shakes her head slowly. 

Kaion is taken aback by her willingness to just let a horrible thing pass. "But he..."  "Do you want to get us all killed you fool?" Otawa whispers in his ear. Kaion glares at the boy but before he can respond the guard looks back at them. 

"COME ON NOW!" he bellows at them. Kaion is more of a mind of tackling this guy right here and right now but he looks at Shion's pleading face and he relents. Though it takes literally every ounce of restraint he has to remain calm, which is saying something since Kaion has very little restraint to begin with anyway. Kaion reaches down his hand and offers it to Shion. 

"He won't get away with that," Kaion whispers to Shion as he helps her up, then they follow the guard to their rooms. Much to Kaion's surprise  however the guard doesn't lead them to "rooms" so much as dingy, dank, and filthy holding cells, filled with other children in long rows. The guard tosses them all into a holding cell that also contains other slightly frightened and nervous children of all ages from 13 even all the way down to 5 year olds. 

The Jashinist guard slams closed the iron barred cell door and walks away. Kaion immediately puts his hands against the bars and peers at the man. "HEY YOU SAID WE WOULD GET ROOMS!!" he hollers at him, "WHAT KIND OF JIVE IS THIS?!?" Many of the children around Kaion look at him as if he's signed his own death warrant. However, perhaps if its because the guard is out of earshot or maybe knows that far worse lays in store for Kaion, he doesn't even look back and disappears around the corner. Kaion slams his fist against the bars and curses loudly. 

"You really need to calm down," Shion tells him. Kaion shakes his head and looks at Shion as if she's crazy, "Yeah sorry girlie but I don't appreciate being locked into a shitty hellhole like this!" he retorts and leans his back against the bars. "For the record her name is Shion, he's Keichi, and I'm Otawa," Otawa tells Kaion in a slightly annoyed voice. 

"Pfft...whatever. What I want to know is why the heck would you or anyone even come here? This place sucks! Don't you guys like have homes?!" Kaion asks them. Shion sighs at Kaion's question, "It's because we have no homes..." she responds with a hint of sadness in her voice. She begins to tell Kaion about the hardships in the Cloud country and how some of them had lost their families and homes in the increasingly chaotic country.  

Kaion frowns slightly as he hears this and then he looks at the faces of all the other children here. Each one probably without a home or family. He really can't imagine not having a family and suddenly he feels a bit guilty (truly a once in a lifetime moment for Kaion) about his problems with his own family, thinking that they seem quite petty in comparison to what these kids have gone through. _Hell even Kimiko's ugly fat face seems more bearable compared to this_. _At least I have a family_ Kaion thinks. 

"So is it true that Uchiha and Hyuuga eat the flesh of their victims?" Keishi asks Kaion. Shion glares at Otawa but he shrugs defensively. Kaion eyes bug out at the question, "EXCUSE ME?!?"

Shion kneels next to Kaion, "We saw you and your friends arguing before we got here. You're from Konoha right?"  she asks him in a low voice. Kaion feels a deep pit in his stomach as he feels his so called infiltration evaporate in a puff of smoke.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 10, 2009)

Banshi Mido a wanted criminal for murder and follower of jashin scanned the stone halls. Rakiyo and Yohiko had captured his intrest and his suspicion towards them was aroused. "Those two..." he thought to himself but before he could do anything to confirm his suspicion he was informed that the Kurai Daifu wanted to see him. "Later" He thought about how he would skin the two boys alive. Banshi left the holding cell area and after a few minutes of walking had seen Ali and Koyaiba. "Ali" he merely said as a way to greet the young girl he stared at Koyaiba for a bit before continuing his walk to the Kurai Daifu's chamber. Arriving at the Kurai Daifu's chamber he was allowed entry after a few moments of silence. He enter the giant room where the Jashin symbol was adorn on nearly every inch of the walls. He quickly bowed and greeted him 

"There is only one Dark Father, and that is Jashin. And his sons, Hidan and Jinshai may also be called such. But I am not worthy of the title" He said as his white hair fell around the nape of his neck. "Kurai Daifu i am here to give you my daily report. The turnings are going just as planned and by the end of the week i promise you that you're loyal followers shall increase tenfold" His head slightly rises "But there is some concern though i do not suggest that this is beyond your knowledge my lord, a friendly warning from a loyal follower never hurts" after a few moments of silence and realizing he wasnt killed for speaking that way to him he continues "I believe that we have intruders within the compound, Welcome all who wish to enter with open arms but do not be afraid to give their motives a second look. I guarantee you Kurai Daifu that if there are any intruders" Licking his lips in bloodlust and thinking about Rakiyo and Yohiko in particular "That i will not hesitate to skin them alive in the name of our god and lord Jashin" Banshi's madness was apparent. 

----------------------*In The Holding Cells*-------------------------------------

With the acoylte Banshi away from the Holding cells the guards numbers grew scanning the cells periodically. With no way no to talk to each other without getting caught Risu revealed her Kekkei Genkai which was Telepathy and began talking to the Leaf Genin. "Me and Uwabari we're from the Waterfall village" Rakiyo found it strange that he could hear her but kept acting normal as a way not to get caught by the guards. "Our father had left us before i was born and my mother had been ill for sometime" Risu clutched her knees and Uwabari looked to the floor making it apparent that he could hear her as well. "My kekkei genkai is telepathy i discovered it the day..." her voice ringing in the leaf genin's head. "The day my mother was killed" Rakiyo's eyes widen as Risu began to tell the tragic past of her and her brother.


----------



## Cjones (May 10, 2009)

"Alright" was all Minori said as she bounded down the hall to try and free the people in one of the cells. Minori had to cross the cafeteria again when she happend to notice one of the guards left their cloak on the table. Minori quickly picked it up and wrapped it around her _"Kinda big...and funky"_ she thinks to herself.

She speed out of the room down the hall when she ran into a problem there was a gaurd comming down the hall way "Already...damn I can't get caught!" Minori says in her mind as she began to casually walk by him. "Who are you child" the gaurd ask looking down on Minori. Minori looked up meeting his eyes he really did look crazy and some one who could be a cult member. Minori mustered a voice that could sound like a sadist though in reality it wasn't that hard for her "I"m a follwer of Jashin my friend...i've just come back from hearing the cries of those I have mutilated. I can still hear there screams and fell their blood pouring down my hand. Ahhh it's simple orgasmic." 

The gaurd nodded his head and began to walk down the hall. _"Now is my chance!"_ Minori screamed in her head "Excuse me gaurd" Minori asked walking up to him. "Yea what it--" *BAM* he let out a loud grunt as Minori gut checked him bringing him down to her level and then followed it up with a palm thrust pushing his nose into the back of his head. "Now that is done time to free those kids" she said as she bounded around the corner. She used the cloak she had on to cover her face, but her silver hair was something she still couldn't hide. She went up to the cell door and looked into side to see many kids, but one stood out to her.

"Kaion!" she whispered through the bars "How did you get in here?"


----------



## Kuno (May 10, 2009)

The three sat on the bed but turned their heads to watch the newcomers.  “This should be interesting…” the boy with long brown hair said with a chuckle.

“The new ones are always fun…” The white haired girl said giggling.

“Always end up sacrificing most of them anyway.” The green eyed boy laughed as he stood.  

All three of them stood and moved to the hallway as to watch them come through.  They began whispering amongst themselves and their hands could be seen moving.

“No way Hanako!”  The boy with red hair and green eyes said.  

“That is to easy!” the other boy said.

“Well that’s the way it is!”  Hanako snapped at them crossing her arms.  

“Damn it Akiro!” The brown haired boy said.  “How did she get the easy one?”

“Hideki…she was just quicker than we were…”  Akiro muttered kicking a loose rock on the ground.

“Exactly!  We all know I am right…” Hanako said pointing at Kaion.  “He will be the first to die…”  All three began to laugh and their whispering continued.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 10, 2009)

Issanni bursts randomly into the room, “Milord!  I am not normally a religious type!  But, this seemed to catch my eye.” she says, dressed in a dark green cloak with a black eye patch on her left eye.  “Let me join the ever advancing group of jashinists!  I will not lie to you.  I have always been interested.” she says, masking her voice as well, no one can tell it’s her, except her eye and way of speaking.

“Who’re you?” A guard says to her.

“Who am I?   WHO am I? I am the mysterious Naintpac Suoivbo!” Issanni says, bringing up her cloak that runs on the floor, and putting up a part across the bottom half of her face.

“Naintpac Suoivbo?” The guard repeats in annoyance.

“Yes of course, haven’t you heard of me?” Issanni says, dropping the cloak off her face, wiggling her eyebrows, and grinning.

“No.  Can’t say I have.” The guard says in response.

Issanni’s eyebrow then twitches in annoyance, “How could you not hear of me!?” She exclaims.

“I just haven’t.” The guard states.

“…” Issanni sits there, then pulls off her eye patch,_ ‘Good thing I got that contact lens.’ _she thinks to herself, as the eye has a beast-like sharingan, like the three tomoe was fused with kyuubi, “Now how would I fit in?” she says, a grin on her face.

“…”

“…”

“…”

“…”

"..."

“Lord Jashin…” Issanni says, bowing to the statue, then begins to ‘pray’ silently.

“How in the hell…?” The guard mutters as she had sped off just before then.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 10, 2009)

Miyako walked through the building, the circumscribed triangle on his hand still bleeding a little bit. He walked into a hallway filled with cells. Young kids in each cell. After a little bit of walking Miyako catches Rakiyo out of the corner of his eye and stops. He pulls the hood down over his eyes some so he wouldn't be noticed. "Rakiyo, it's me, Miyako. " he says quietly into the cell. "Are you alright?"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2009)

"Hello, I'm here in the hopes to be able to follow the holliness, Jashin, I wish to kill for him."" he said to Ali, trying to put on a bloodthirsty attitude. 

_"Yea, kill Koyaiba." _he thought, mentally laughing. "Is this where I stay?" he said, adding a strange smile to add to the freakness.

_"This bitch better let me in or I will use her weird ass religion's ways to kill her."_ he thought, still holding that strange smile on his face.

Ali beamed, jumping up and down and clapping like a 5 year old on Christmas day. "We have so many new followers!" She said excitedly. "These are your quarters. There are robes that should fit you in the closet over there." She motioned towards a small door. Koyaiba walked there quickly, then yanked Taiyo in after him.

"OK, this is really creepy. We need to get this mission over with." He said, pulling a robe over himself. "Activate your Byakugan. See if you can find the Acolyte's quarters. I have some explosive tags, maybe we can make it look like an accident. Hurry up ok? That freak out there will get suspicious."

Outside, Ali watched the closet curiously. "Strange...they've never met, but Raik wants to be alone in that closet with that other kid...and the other kid hasn't run out screaming yet. So that must mean..." Ali's eyes widened as she realized what was happening. "They're........gay!"


----------



## Rakiyo (May 10, 2009)

"You're mother died...How?" Rakiyo questioned still within Risu's telepathy realm. "The Waterfall village is scarce with strong ninja. So when they heard about my gift they thought it would be a valueable weapon. My mother was determined not to let that happen...When she stood in their way she was killed" Risu's tears rolled down her face "Uwabari and me managed to escape but then we were kidnapped by these people...Please...help us" Before Rakiyo could answer he recognized Miyako "Yea i'm alright..for now" Rakiyo said with a bit concerned "Miyako imma need you to stay in disguise for now..its too risky to make a move..When the time is right i want you to form a distraction" Rakiyo whispered handing him one of his paper bombs.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 10, 2009)

Miyako nods some, taking the paper bomb  and sliding it into the sleeve of his cloak. He then walks away quickly, as to not seem suspicious. 'I could get used to this religion...' Miyako thinks to himself "That's probably not a good thing..." he mutters to himself while walking. He continues to walk through the building to better understand where he was, he realised that no matter which way he went he'd always end up at a larger looking room in the middle of the place, probably to make sacrifices no doubt. "Now let's see if I can't find Taiyo or Soraio..." he mumbles some while wandering through halls of the building.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (May 10, 2009)

She was taken down a hallway. Many more would soon come. The tall person started to inform her on stuff. "First of all we all live to serve Jashin, and if you decide to turn on us we will happily sacrifice you. Got that?" He said it in a rough tone and she only nodded. We pray often and if you miss a prayer it could turn out bad on your behalf. Others might enjoy it though." She nodded her head once more and took another notice on of the blood on the walls. It nearly made her shiver, and it kind of excited her. Not that she wanted to join these guys anyways. 

"Is there any initiation rituals?" she asks. "Well for the new comers. You will just have to see now won't you?" The man chucked a bit in a creepy way and continued down the dark corridor. She wondered when she was, and could meet up with her friends. 'Brother' she thought some. Maybe it would reach him. Maybe not. She could feel him, and the others she knew had to be inside by now. "Also if you defy our lord in any way, you will be severely punished." The man add's on to the crazy things he had already said. "Now do you understand everything?" she nods quickly and they passed a place with a statue. Issani, if she remembered, was praying to it. Though she seemed a bit too excited about it. "That is the Jashin Statue." the man said and watched. He bows to it. Following his example she does as well.


----------



## Vergil (May 10, 2009)

"Kaion!" she whispered through the bars "How did you get in here?"

Shion looked in terror as a huge shadow loomed over Minori. Minori spun and tried to strike him but the fist and subsequent legs were effortlessly blocked and she was thrown against the cell door.

*"You...are trying to get them killed?"* Soran said. He was the leaf operative that they were to rendezvous with. *"One of us would like that...not me though...the other guy"* he said jittering. There were visible scars all over his face and his hand was shaking. He had a clear split personality

He looked down at the girl. *"If you free these guys, then what about the little people in the other building? And the colosseum? And the torture chamber. Guards. They will see you. AND YOU! Stop eating that! Not good for you. Picnic baskets of fire and DOOM."* he said pointing at the wall.

*"They see empty cells, they panic. They panic, they torture. SCREAMS! STOP!! Stop them screaming! Please!"* Soran dropped to his knees and prayed. *"Lord Jashin please free them from their hurt. I shall!"* He pulled out a knife with his left and his right suddenly came around to hold it back, stabbing himself in the process. He seemed impervious to the pain. 

*"No! Listen! You can't free one at a time. It has to be big. BIG! No BIGGER! No smaller...little to the right. Perfect!"* He went up really close to Minori and breathed on her. *"You smell pretty. They do bad things. They pull out fingernails. Whip you with chains. Cut you. Rub salt in you. They burn you. Cook you alive and eat your flesh. They keep you alive for days. Days! They heal you and do it again. They scream. Girls like you. You scream - so shrill. It hurts me. I have to watch. Please don't make me watch..."*

*"Run. Go. Hide. We shall....I shall say I did this."* he said pointing at the guard. *"You kids,"* he said pointing at Kaion and Shion. *"You lie for me. Lying is bad but Lord Jashin will forgive this one."*


----------



## Cjones (May 10, 2009)

_"The hell"_ Minori thought as she was pinned up against the wall by some stranger. Minori listened as the man went on rambling and let her off the gate. Minori was able to gaze at him and look at the number of scars he had and how he was so jittery "Split personality no doubt" she says to herself.

_"This man...is weired...is...is he the hidden operative I was told about? No it can't be."_ Minori was about to ask before, but he stab himself right in front of her. _"This has to be the brainwashing or a lenghty amount of time for being tortured"_ she told herself. Then he got real close, close enough that Minori could feel his breath on her skin. A small gasp of air escape from Minori mouth and then the man backed off some 

_*"No! Listen! You can't free one at a time. It has to be big. BIG! No BIGGER! No smaller...little to the right. Perfect!"* He went up really close to Minori and breathed on her. *"You smell pretty. They do bad things. They pull out fingernails. Whip you with chains. Cut you. Rub salt in you. They burn you. Cook you alive and eat your flesh. They keep you alive for days. Days! They heal you and do it again. They scream. Girls like you. You scream - so shrill. It hurts me. I have to watch. Please don't make me watch..."*

*"Run. Go. Hide. We shall....I shall say I did this."* he said pointing at the guard. *"You kids,"* he said pointing at Kaion and Shion. *"You lie for me. Lying is bad but Lord Jashin will forgive this one."*_

Even though she didn't want to this craze man was right. If she was to free them how could they escape? "I hadn't thought that far" Minori said to herself as she stared at the man. She decided to to take his warning and run, but before that she turned her attention back to the cell "Kaion...then i'm leaving this little group to you and for godsakes don't do anything stupid" she said as she ran passed the man out toward the main gate _"I'll just have to try another plan then...I have to find Tsuki or Hinote."_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 10, 2009)

"Kaion!" she whispered through the bars "How did you get in here?"

Kaion spins around as he hears a familiar voice. "Minoreo?!" he exclaims in surprise but before he can says anything else a looming figure literally moves out of the shadows and moves in on Minori from behind. Kaion slams his fists in anger against the bars as the man hurls Minori against the bars. 

_Whoa that guy looks whacked out, he's gonna kill her!_ Kaion thinks frantically as he looks into his crazy eyes. All these scars go along his face and something tells Kaion that most of those scars weren't inflicted by others. It's like there's...well Kaion doesn't have the words to describe this nutjob's condition but its sort of like when he's in the adult section of the magazine shop and his heart tells him to take Konoha's Penthouse Pets but his mind tells him that his mom will just find it, burn it, and then ground him. His heart of course wins out every time and his mind always ends up telling him I told you so.  

*"Run. Go. Hide. We shall....I shall say I did this."* he said pointing at the guard. "You kids," he said pointing at Kaion and Shion. *"You lie for me. Lying is bad but Lord Jashin will forgive this one."*

Then suddenly Minroi seems to get a look on comprehension on her face and turns towards Kaion. "Kaion...then I'm leaving this little group to you and for godsakes don't do anything stupid" Minori then quickly runs off. 

"HUH?!" Kaion exclaims in confusion. Once again he feels like the only guy in the room who didn't get the joke "Do you like understand crazy or something?" he shouts at Minori, "Cause I have no clue what the hell this wackamole just said!" Minori however is already gone. 

Kaion grips the iron bars of the cell tightly and glares at this nutjob with a questioning face. _How could anyone understand a conversation that some whacked out dude is having with himself anyway?_ he asks himself. _ Darn it I'm not like a phychomotrist or something, I'm a ninja!_

"Hey freakshow just what the hell is going on here?! Who are you?!" Kaion asks Soran.


----------



## Vergil (May 10, 2009)

Shion turns to Kaion 

"Sure Kaion. Aggravate the mentally unstable man" she whispers to him.

*"Soran? Zoran? Goran? Kaion? Yes! I am Kaion! And you are Soran!"* he says looking through the bars. *"Soran you are bad. Naughty. You've done lots of bad things to lots of people. BUT you had to. Your mission, to save everyone you could. You had to hurt them to save them? Don't worry Soran, we'll free you. Hokage-sama wouldn't forget about you. That's why she sent me!"*

Soran had been there for many years but the Hokage could do nothing. Soran was meant to come back after a brief scouting mission but at the sight of the children being tortured he decided to stay and try and save as many as he could. Most of the children alive right now was due to his efforts.

The Hokage had to wait until there was a group of suitable genin that she could use to infiltrate the base. This was the last gamble before she called in the heavy artillary and sacrifice lives she did not want to.

*"I'll....save you Soran....save you...."* he said, becoming creepier by the second

"Kaion...please...stop talking to him..." Shion said cowering behind him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 10, 2009)

This guy is just plain whipped out of his gourd Kaion thinks._ If this is what they do to the kids around here then check me out of this horror movie. _ 

"So crabby lady Hokage sent you here huh? Well it looks like you got a little....uh...well too freakin' involved in your mission buddy." Kaion tells Soran. 

"C'mon its time to do your job and help me get these kids outta here. Then we can go kick these Jashim dudes asses!" Kaion has been absolutely horrified by what he's seen and all he knows is that whoever is running this joint needs to get his ass royally kicked and Kaion wants to be there when it happens.

_Back in Konoha...._
"This place seems much more quiet now that your brother is away..." Hiruma aka "Bug Boy" tells Kimiko in his low and nasally voice. The Aburame sits back casually against the sofa in the living room while Kimiko looks out the window. After Kimiko remains silent for several minutes Hiruma frowns slightly and hikes up his sunglasses higher over the bridge of his nose, she's hardly ever this withdrawn. With the little free time they both have she'd usually be chomping at the bit to spend some "quality time" with him.

"What's bothering you?" he asks her. 

"Kaion's going to get himself killed," she replies. "The Hokage sent him on a mission that's way over his head. I can't believe that she would even consider sending him."

"Well the Hokage knows what's best..." Hiruma replies. 

"No...not always but all we can do is trust her and hope things fall our way," Kimiko responds simply.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 11, 2009)

Hinote walked up to the entrance of the Jashin base. He knocked on the entrance, then spoke up. "Hello? I wish to join this mighty group and worship Jashin as my one true Lord and Savior from this corrupt world." He lied.

"One moment, I shall open the entrance." A voice spoke from the other side. That was Hinote's cue. He threw a kunai right above the entrance and jumped up, holding onto it above the entrance. It wouldn't hold long, so he hoped he had the right timing. The entrance opened and a man walked out. "Hello?" He asked, stepping out to look for Hinote.

_Now!_ Hinote thought as he pulled out the kunai, dropping to the ground behind the guard and running inside quietly, quickly getting out of sight. _Now where are the cells? I need to save some of the brainwashed kids. I wonder if anyone got caught..._ Hinote wondered, making sure he was out of sight of the look-out towers. That's when he got an idea. _If I disguise myself as a Jashin follower, I should be better. I will be able to move around more freely..._ He realized.

"Henge." He said, making a handseal and making himself look like a Jashin follower, complete with the symbol around his neck and an outfit similar to the one he saw on a guard. Feeling more relaxed, he walked more casually, looking from side to side as if he was on patrol. _Now where are the cells?_ He asked himself. Continuing to walk, he spotted some cells along the wall. _There._ He thought, picking up the pace a bit until somebody walked around the corner of the supply area.

Hinote hid himself from the person. Maybe the disguise works from far away, but the followers probably all knew each other. Unfortunately, there weren't many areas to hide so he just had to move into the shadows_I can't be caught. They'll torture me. They are twisted like that..._ He thought.


----------



## Cjones (May 11, 2009)

_"Damn this is annoying got to find the main gate"_ Minori thinks to herself as she turned a corner going down the hall. She remebered the hall way it was by one of the supply rooms. _"It's not to far now almost there"_ Minori thought to herself still running. She picked up the speed running down the hall way when she stopped. _"I heared someone come down this hall way."_

Minori stood still for a moment and she saw a figure come down the hall, but then he lept out of site _"Hmmm...no time now I have to get outside."_ Minori through the hood of the cloak over her head to hide her face all you could see was strains of her white hair. This time she began to walk her way there _"He could be watching me...so I got to act normal"_ she told herself.


----------



## Vergil (May 11, 2009)

Soran nodded. Shion pleaded with Kaion

"Please Kaion. Don't do anything rash....I'm scared that something might happen to you." she said tugging at his sleeve. "I don't want anything bad to happen to you...."

Soran fumbled with the keys. "They might not notice one person missing. Unless....did you do anything to grab their attention, Hokage-sama?"

Kaion shook his head, Shion nodded furiously.

"It...its your call...call home! like a boss!" he said, the door lock clicking and the cell door opening.

There were several footsteps heard down the corridor. "Hurry."


----------



## F.O.K. (May 11, 2009)

"Activate your Byakugan. See if you can find the Acolyte's quarters. I have some explosive tags, maybe we can make it look like an accident. Hurry up ok? That freak out there will get suspicious." Koyaiba told Taiyo.

"Right." he said, as he pulled a black robe out and slipped it on over his regular clothes. He looked over to Ami, and heard the psycho whispering to herself.

Ali's eyes widened as she realized what was happening. "They're........gay!" she said.

Taiyo's mouth dropped as he heard her. _"I am not you fucking bitch!"_ He thought, swinging his hood over his head and hiding his eyes. He walked into the closet as if looking for something.

"Byakugan!" he said, after forming the appropriate hand sign he began looking around the castle with his Byakugan, looking for the Acolyte's quarters. He spotted two of them, and thought he saw another.

"Well, we're in the northern holding cells, and two of the Acolyte's rooms, which must be the east and west, are right across the room. I can see a faint image of another west one behind the one near us, but I can't see that far, so I'm not sure."he said, squinting his eyes to see the far room.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 11, 2009)

"Please Help us" Risu's words rang in Rakiyo's head. With Risu's Kekkei Genkai still acttive Rakiyo responded "Risu" his words reaching her thought's looked at him. "I know how you feel" Rakiyo said with a slight sadness growing in his voice. Uwabari entered the telepathic conversation "HOW COULD YOU KNOW HOW WE FEEL! HOW COULD YOU!" Uwabari's rage echoed and reminded Rakiyo of how bad it felt...how bad it still feels to be without parents. "My parents are dead too" The two childrens eyes widen in surprise and Uwabari looked down realizing the mistake he made. "It happened so long ago" Rakiyo touched the scars under his eyes "My dad was a ninja like me and he was really strong. But one day he died during a mission. My mom was so sad she began to drink to cope with the pain. I was still a kid so i didnt quite understand what death truly meant. It seemed almost like a dream to me. Then one day i came home and found my mother had commited suicide by hanging herself. I was alone" Uwabari's head rose and looked to Rakiyo who wasnt facing them but yet looking off to the wall as if seeing something they couldnt see. 

"Its hard to be a kid without parents...All the time people have their conversations about how they're mom cooked this or they're dad could do that. But when you're parents are gone all you can do is listen" Uwabari feeling bad about what he said "Rakiyo" was all he managed to say still in the telepathic realm. "It got so bad that i thought at one point that i didnt deserve parents that i didnt deserve happiness" Uwabari feeling a connection to the story asks "How did you get those scars Rakiyo" Rakiyo looking down at a puddle that had formed around the cracks on the floor. "I cried...I cried so much that i couldnt cry anymore. But the sadness was still there...So i took a kunai and carved these two scars to show that inside im still crying, That im still hurt. Thats why i can relate to you guys and thats why im going to get you out of here, someway somehow" His story had touched their hearts and made them feel as if they werent alone. Risu and Uwabari trusted Rakiyo and felt the strength in his words but all they could do was nod.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2009)

"Well, we're in the northern holding cells, and two of the Acolyte's rooms, which must be the east and west, are right across the room. I can see a faint image of another west one behind the one near us, but I can't see that far, so I'm not sure." Taiyo said, squinting his eyes to see the far room.

"Ja, got it." Koyaiba whispered, pulling his hood over his head. He turned to Ali/ "I thinK I'm gonna go exploring. Thanks for helping me out." He said politely. Ali beamed and nodded, skipping away. as soon as she was out of sight, Koyaiba and Taiyo hurried to the Acolyte's quarters. With one swift, simple mtion, Koyaiba drew a long, thin paperclip and picked the lock, slipping inside. he pulled the notes ot of his pouch, keeping them concealed in his his sleeves.

"You two! You're not Acolytes!" A teenager approached them, he couldn't have been older than 15 or 16. "Just what are you doing here?!"

"Shit," Koyaiba muttered, slipping his notes to Taiyo. He had specially modified them to activate when chakra was released in their general area. "Um, we got lost sir," He said, bowing. Behind him, Taiyo did the same, slipping a not under a table. 

"Hmpf. Newcomers then," The Acolyte responded. He was obviously pleased by the bowing. "I suppose I can let you go then. However, these quarters are for Acolytes only. If you're found here again, expect the torture rack." He turned towards a bed.

"Thank you sir." Koyaiba said, walking away. He and Taiyo exited the room.

Back inside, the Acolyte smiled. "It's about time I get some respect around here," He said to himself, sitting on a small mat. "Stupid newbies." He began focusing chakra, preparing a jutsu. "Ti-"

*BOOM!*

The notes Taiyo had placed detonated, killing the Acolyte instantly.

The destruction of The Cult of Jashin had begun.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2009)

"I believe that we have intruders within the compound, Welcome all who wish to enter with open arms but do not be afraid to give their motives a second look. I guarantee you Kurai Daifu that if there are any intruders" Licking his lips in bloodlust and thinking about Rakiyo and Yohiko in particular "That i will not hesitate to skin them alive in the name of our god and lord Jashin" Banshi's madness was apparent. 

Trai nodded slightly. He knew Banshi, the man was a madman. But then of course, every Jihad needed madmen. He turned to the worshipper.

"You have done well. Go. Deal with these supsected intruders anyway you see fit. If you are correct, and succeed, you will be rewarded. If you are correct and fail, you will be punished." There was no emtoion in Trai's voice as he said this, it was simply a fact. "He shall be pleased." 

"I am honored that I am worthy of his pleasure."


----------



## Vergil (May 11, 2009)

Soran carried the unconscious body out, leaving the cell door open not waiting for Kaions answer. Shion peeked outside as the footsteps grew closer. She was scared and realised that she had made a mistake joining the cult. Her friends that she had come with were in a different place and she had just seen a man gone insane. 

"Oh God....is there nowhere that is safe for us?" she panicked and pushed Kaion out of the way and ran in the opposite direction of the footsteps. She made it around the first corner when she was confronted with 3 huge guards. They grabbed her.

"What are you doing out of your cell?! Such blasphemy must be punished. You! Check the cells and make sure we don't have any other escapees."

"NO! I want to leave! I don't want to be here anymore!" her voice echoed around the halls, "Please. I want to go home."

"This is your home and you need to be punished. We shall take you to the torture chamber, perhaps then you shall realise to fear and love Our Lord Jashin." the guard said.

She screamed as she disappeared down the labrynth of tunnels. The remaining guard stomped towards Kaions cell, inspecting each one as he went.

After a few minutes of walking they reached the chamber. Shion struggled but it was useless and was thrown in, the doors slamming shut. The chamber was huge, lit only by torches.

"Wellllcome..." a voice hissed, "Oh its been a while since I've had a newcomer. I have so many things to show you..." his eyes were red and his skin was whiter than snow. There was a horrid stench about him. The guards put her in chains and pulled her up, her feet leaving the ground. 

*(for those of you who are easily shocked - don't open this spoiler - if you didn't realise just how bad this place is...you will now)*


*Spoiler*: __ 



"I wanna go home..." she sobbed as the red eyed man took out a long bullwhip.

"Praise be to Jashin!" he screamed as the whip descended on the flesh of her back, stripping away at it. She cried in agony. "There's more my dear... much more."

The whip lashed at her body over and over, each strike tearing more and more flesh from her. It continued for a full half hour. Her back was a bloody mess. 

"No...please....no more...Help me..." she cried out as the man rubbed her back with salt and vinegar, licking at it as he did so.

"Much more!" the sick man said maniacally, his entire body tingling. He grabbed her foot and took out his blade. Slowly he inserted it underneath her toenail and started to wrench it off her body. The scream that followed could be heard throughout the castle. It was followed by 9 more.




(I held back...)


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 11, 2009)

"Please Kaion. Don't do anything rash....I'm scared that something might happen to you." Shion said tugging at his sleeve. "I don't want anything bad to happen to you...."

Kaion looks at Shion queerly as she says this and he feels his face become warm suddenly. There were several footsteps heard down the corridor. 

Suddenly Shion panic's and she pushes Kaion out the way. Unfortunately Kaion forgets at this point that he has Shunshin and that he is much faster then Shion. So the girl manages to run around the corner where she's quickly accosted by three guards. Two of the guards violently grab her....

"What are you doing out of your cell?! Such blasphemy must be punished. You! Check the cells and make sure we don't have any other escapees," one of the guards exclaims. 

_NO THEY'VE GOT HER!!!!_ Kaion yells in his mind. He can hear Shion scream and he feels a helpless sinking feeling in the pit of his stomach. He starts to race towards her but suddenly he sees the shadow of a guard moving around the corner towards him. Kaion quickly freezes in his tracks, trying to think of something. _DO SOMETHING!!_ A voice in the back of his head shouts. 

As the guard turns the corner, he runs into Soran. The twisted Jashinist skulks next to an open cell door and he holds a bloody knife. "SORAN! what's the meaning of this?" the guard asks him. If he were a bit more attentive he'd notice that some of Soran's scars seem to be missing and others are going on the wrong direction. 

*"Soran was a bad boy today oh yes he was....YES HE WAS!!"* Soran says with a twisted laugh. *"He couldn't help himself.....lookin' at all those young tender faces. So innocent....NEEDING TO BE PURIFIED, TO BE PUT IN THEIR NASTY LITTLE PLACES!! I told him, I told him not to do it but Jashin tempted him.....BAD SORAN!!!!"* Suddenly he starts banging his head against the cell door and blood starts flowing freely from his forehead.

The guard rolls his eyes and chuckles, same old Soran he thinks. He just can't help himself when it comes to the initiates. "Alright, alright!" the guard exclaims and he pushes Soran away from the cell. "There will be enough time for praying later. Now did anyone else get free?" he peers inside the cell. *BABLAM!* Soran elbows him in the back of the neck, knocking him out cold, and suddenly he releases the henge, transforming into Kaion. 

"Whew I never want to do that again," Kaion mutters breathlessly and woozily. He rubs his head and wipes the blood from his forehead, slowly getting back his equilibrium. Trying to maintain the form of the larger and taller Soran was more difficult then he'd thought it would be. Not to mention mimmicing a guy who's batshit crazy is....well its just crazy. Kaion quickly puts this all out of his mind however and he carelessly leaves the body of the guard laying there in the open. He makes a break for it down the corner where Shion was taken and he moving as fast as his feet can carry him.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 11, 2009)

As they walked away, Taiyo continued to look around for the faint Acolyte wuarter, but it wasn't faint at all this time. "I can see the one I said was faint earlier. Its definately an Acolyte quarter." he said, pointing in the direction it was.

Taiyo could hear the screams of a girl being tortured, her screams echoing over and over. "Oh my god. I hope our team mates heard the bomb so they know its time." Taiyo whispered. "Hopefully, they'll be able to get to the torture chambers and free all the people." he said, looking at Koyaiba.

"Listen." Taiyo said, getting Koyaiba's attention. "If someone attacks us, I'll hold them back. You know more about this mission and I told you where the Acolyte chambers are. Here." Taiyo said, pulling out the map he recieved. "I don't know if you still have yours, but here's another one just in case."

"Now, let's keep moving." he said, but then he felt stupid, they were still moving. He hated Koyaiba, but in a mission, he knew that Koyaiba knew as well as him that rivalries can always be set aside.

Taiyo took out two kunai and hid them in his sleeves, preparing for any enemies that might ambush them. He was prepared for anything, and he told himself that nothing would stand in their way. _"Oh god, what if we run into that crazy chick Ami?"_ he thought.

One guard came and stopped them to see what they were doing, but Taiyo stabbed him in his throat, dragging him behind a trash can quickly.


----------



## Kuno (May 11, 2009)

“What the hell?!”  Akiro muttered looking out the cell.

“Little bastard.  Killed the guard!” Hideki cursed peeking out under Akiro.

“I think he needs to be taught a lesson…”  Hanako said giggling at the sounds of the screams.  “Jashin wouldn’t want someone like him running around on the loose.  Now would he?”

“No…no…definitely not…” Akiro said grinning manically.

“So shall we then?”  Hideki said licking his lips as he looked around.

“Let’s…” Hanako agreed.  The three slipped into the hallway and began to quickly follow Kaion.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 11, 2009)

Kaion doesn't care anymore about this stupid infiltration nonsense. Now all he can think about is getting to Shion before those crazy bastards hurt her. Her words echo in his mind, _"NO! I want to leave! I don't want to be here anymore!"_ 

_If she gets hurt because of me_....Kaion thinks but his inner voice trails off, refusing to consider this. _No that'll never happen, in the movies the hero always saves the girl! _

Suddenly Kaion hears a bloodcurdling scream echo down the hall. It's Shion's scream and the Uchiha feels his blood chill. It's the kind of scream that makes you feel like the screamer wishes they were dead. All of Kaion's movie fantasies evaporate in a puff of smoke in that split second. Kaion follows the screams, trying to follow it back to the source and it leads him to thick set doors. He narrows his eyes at the door and quickly forms a set of hand seals in rapid sequence. 

*"GREAT FIREBALL!"* he yells and he spews forth a stream of flame out of his mouth straight at the door. *BABOOM!* The door explodes inwards and Kaion leaps through over the charred remains of the door. The entire chamber seems much more vast then he thought it would be and its darkly lit. The whole place stinks like shit and piss....and blood, Kaion thinks. 

"SHION!!!!" he yells and he gazes across the vast room. 

"Kaion," a voice replies weakly from the corner. Kaion spins around and sees Shion bound to set of chains, barely conscious. There's a pool of blood under her feet...her feet...her back. Kaion can't even bare to look at her. Three men loom over Shion like Vultures. 

Kaion's eyes widen as he sees the state of Shion and he begins to tremble uncontrollably. His blood rushes quickly through his veins, creating a warm heat in his body. Since his 13 years on the planet, Kaion feels an emotion he's never ever felt before now, anguish, and he doesn't like the feeling at all. He narrows his eyes on the torturer and his flunkies.....these bloody, sneering, monsters. _People like them shouldn't exist in the world_ he thinks. Kaion's mind just snaps like a fragile twig and he only wants to do one thing to them and to everyone in this hellhole.....

*"AAAAAAAAGH I'M GONNA KILL YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"* Kaion snarls at the Jashinists like a rabid dog, spit flying out of his mouth. He speeds towards them with the intent to do to them what they've done to Shion, only ten times worse.


----------



## Kuno (May 11, 2009)

“Oh hell no!”  Akiro skidded to a halt as Kion burst open the door.  “No way in hell am I going in there.”

“Going in where?”  Hanabi grumbled looking past Akiro after slamming into his back and being sandwiched between the pair.  “That kid must be mental…”

“Yeah…definitely has a death wish…”  Hideki grumbled looking from over top the other two.  “Come on…there must be more around here…”

“Right.  I don’t want to find out what is going to happen in there…” Akiro replied turning with the other three.  The speed of which they fled caused their shoes to slip on the floor before gaining traction.  

“Hurry the hell up!”  Hanabi snapped at them as they began moving through the maze of corridors, looking to find out who was trying to destroy their beloved home.


----------



## Vergil (May 11, 2009)

The elite guards ears perked up.

"We're under attack?" one said

"Not really. Soran must've been messing around with the explosive note."

"Better check."

"Ugh. Fine! Pussy!"

"I'm not. Shit, I'll come with you cos you're the pussy."

"Your face is a pussy."

The two men walked out, each carrying a scimitar. They made their way towards where they heard the explosion. First they checked around the supply area

The two looked around and soon saw a guard, but in actual fact was *Hinote*

"Password." The two Elite guards, who were skilled swordsmen, demanded.

__________________________


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 11, 2009)

Hinote scoffed. "Ahem... Password... Right." He said, taking a small step back. _Shit. I knew this would happen! I'm done for._ Hinote thought, gathering chakra. "Fukumi.... Hari!" He yelled, spitting a small spray of needles at the guards then took out a kunai, charging at them, slicing for one's neck. _This is hopeless... They are going to take me. I can't take on both at once..._ Hinote thought, images going through his head.

Hinote knew what they would do to him. They were Jashin-followers and love pain and torture. That is what he would go through. Plenty of torture then probably a death sentence. His yell had alerted a few people in the watchposts on the wall so there wasn't much place he could run. All that there was to do now was stall the inevitable.

((This will be interesting...))


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 11, 2009)

Kaion rushes the two guards, and the sadistic torturer, in maniac rage. Tears stream out of Kaon's eyes. 

"Ooooh! Jashin is truly smiling on us! He brings us another lamb!" the torturer laughs and then he he hisses at Kaion. He doesn't seem to be a bit phased by Kaion's appearance though he hangs back as the two guards meet Kaion's charge. "Try not to kill him but you're free to take off an arm or leg if you wish!" the torturer yells. 

The two guards draw long curved blades, that glint darkly in the dim firelight. They both slash outwards at Kaion in a downwards arc. Kaion freezes suddenly and spins laterally in the air, avoiding the downward slashes by a hairs breadth. The Uchiha lands back on the ground in  a crouching position and then blasts off towards the closest guard to him. 

Before the man can even react Kaion flies at him and knees him square in the face. *BABLAM!* The sound of crunching bone echos and blood spurts out of the guards nose like a geyser. The other guard stabs at Kaion while he hangs in the air but Kaion kicks off the guard with the broken nose and flips backwards. The sword barely misses the soles of Kaion's boots by a mere inch. Before Kaion lands he draws a Kunai from his holster and hurls it at the attacking guard. The Kunai  stabs into his adams apple. 

"URK!" the guard clutches his throat, choking on his own blood and he falls face first to the ground in a spasming heap. Meanwhile the guard with the broken nose yells in fury and moves back in to attack but Kaion ducks under him and footsweeps the man to the floor. "JUST DIE!!!!!" Kaion screams rabidly. He leaps over the guard and totally forgets about everything around him, feeling tunnel vision. Kaion grabs the guard by  the head and pounds his skull into the stone floor over and over again. Blood sprays like a jet from the back of the man's skull but Kaion keeps blasting the back of the guards head downwards until its a bloody pulp.  

"Kaion behind you..." Shion mutters. Kaion snaps out of his rage and he looks up at Shion, "HUH?!" Suddenly a figure speeds behind Kaion like a wraith before he can react. Kaion feels a sharp pain and he screams as a sharp blade stabs through his right shoulder. The torturer sneers from behind Kaion and he twists the dagger around. "Jashin be praised now the two of you can share his glory together...but I'll finish with her before I move onto you and show you the glory of our god," he hisses into Kaion's ear. 

Kaion grimaces in pain but as he looks at terrified Shion's face and at her pain he thinks....if she can live through that then this is nothing. "FUCK YOUR GOD!" Kaion snarls back and he swerves his head back blasting it into the torturers face. The man stumbles backwards off balance. Kaion spins around and yanks the dagger out of his shoulder and stabs it into the chest of the torturer, his face a mixture of surprise, outrage, and even pleasure.

"That's what I think of Jashim!" Kaion yells and he digs the dagger even deeper until the Torturer lays still on the ground. Kaion grabs his blood soaked right shoulder, he can feel it start to go numb. _I'll worry about that later_ he thinks. 

The young Uchiha turns towards Shion and feels terrible outrage  and responsibility still even now as he looks at her state. "You came back for me..." she tells him weakly. 

Kaion nods, "The hero never loses," he tells her, trying to bring back the bravado in his voice, at least to reassure her but the words sound hollow to him.  

"I'm gonna get you outta here. My friends a medic she'll fix you up good as new."  Kaion slowly goes about undoing her chains with his good arm.


----------



## Cjones (May 11, 2009)

_"This damn place is...annoying"_ Minori thought maneuvering through the halls. Eventually she made it out side and slowed her pace down. "Now...there are watch gaurd post around here." Minori began scouting the area "One in each of the cardinal directions...a basic setup, but I think there may be more."

She begins walking around the place watching out of anything that would help her out _"I hope the others are alright...I think after this mission all of us will grow a little and some will realize that this is not a game."_ Minori stopped for a brief moment and looked up into the sky her face could be barely seen it was almost like a silhouette. _"To think things like this are happen not just here, but in other places."_ Minori then begins to think about the people here about how they must have parents or how some may not have any parents.

"This kids may have no one to lean on or to comfort them. As a ninja...no a medical ninja it's my duty to try and save them and---" She was suddenly ripped out of her thoughts by two loud explosions inside the building. "!?" Minori had a shocking feeling, but it didn't appear on her features. She began running again "I think I have a basic idea of this place..., but that explosion...it sounded to close to wear I left Kaion and them." Minori dashed by the gate again opening up the doors _"None of these bastards better not die on me...I would rather not carry dead weight."_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 12, 2009)

Kaion moves as quickly as he can to get Shion out of her shackles but it becomes more difficult as his right arm becomes too stiff for him to move it. Blood still pours out of the deep stab wound in his right shoulder and he starts to feel lightheaded but Kaion just ignores and muscles though it as is his style.

He finally frees Shion but she can barely move herself and her back is just.....well Kaion can't bare to look at it. In its raw condition she can barely stand or move and Kaion wishes he could do something for her to ease her pain. "You're going to bleed to death...." Shion tells him weakly as she looks at his shoulder. Kaion shakes his head in disbelief, even now she's still worried about him and she's in far worse a condition. 

"I'm fine we just need to get you out of here..."  he says resolutely and whether its the adrenaline rush or the intensity of the situation, Kaion feels a clarity of purpose. No doubt his little fireball has attracted attention Kaion thinks and he knows that speed is of the essence. He hikes Shion over his good shoulder, and she grimaces in pain as the wounds across her back open and stretch. 

"I'm sorry..." Kaion mumbles, feeling even more guilty, he just doesn't know any better way to carry her. As he moves towards the corridor he passes by the dead torturer. His own dagger is still embedded in his chest and his pale face looks up at the ceiling with a sneer as if he enjoyed his last moments of pain. 

_I did that to him...._Kaion thinks in horror. This is the first time he's killed a human being. He really never thought that he would have to ever kill anyone, it just isn't his style but when he saw Shion being tortured he couldn't restrain himself. They deserved to be punished. 

Kaion quickly banishes these troubling thoughts from his mind before they drive him crazy. He approaches the blasted chamber entrance and peers his head out, scanning both ends of the long stone corridor. Kaion can hear the echo of footsteps and voices far off but he thinks that they're clear for now. The Uchiha just decides to go back in the direction that he came from, hoping to retrace his steps back to the main gate and find Minori. 

He doesn't even have a map because he had casually thrown it away thinking that he would just bust on in here and kick everyone's asses. "I'm scared..." Shion mutters and she looks warily behind Kaion's back for any shadows. 

"You don't need to be scared because if anyone tries to mess with us I'll...." he was going to say he'd kill them but after what he just did he's not so sure.

"Well I'll die before protecting you if I have to," he finally blurts out and he creeps along the shadows of the next corridor.


----------



## Vergil (May 12, 2009)

"Sound the alarm. We need to get to the colosseum. Round up as many children as you can and meet us there." A man on the post shouted. Suddenly a the castle was filled with noise, the shrill bell causing the guards to pour out of their chambers. It was now a race to get to the prisoners before they did.

"We have a breakout in the torture chamber too!"

"Surround it! Kill them!" he barked.

The guard looked down at Hinote and after what he had done to his friend he knnew he wasn't ordinary.

"A shinobi huh? I've killed a few in my time." he said cooly. Hinote was soon surrounded by about 10 other guards. "It seems the torture chamber has been compromised, meaning we shall have to administer Jashins judgement right here."

Hinote fought madly. using every technique he could but with only limited experience in his new weapon, and being surrounded it was inevitable that he was soon brought to his knees.

"We must purge the evil from within his soul. Grab that torch!" Only 4 guards remained, Hinote had managed somehow to take out 6 but a stab to the back had dashed his hopes of escape.

3 of the guards held him as he struggled. The Elite guard tore open the clothes on Hinote upper half and brought the torch closer to her naked chest.

"Burn!" he said letting the flame lick, singe and then burn him. Hinote tried not to scream but soon the pain was so overwhelming that the agony escaped from his mouth.

Shion shivered as she heard it. "Someone..else. Leave me here. Save him...." she said. The torturer had planned to use the doctor to heal Shion and start again but did not get the chance to. Shion was now dying, her blood dripping all over Kaion's shoulder.

More guards came rushing at Kaion.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2009)

One guard came and stopped them to see what they were doing, but Taiyo stabbed him in his throat, dragging him behind a trash can quickly.

"Damn," Koyaiba muttered. "Looks like stealthy has gone to hell." A guard ran down the hall, heading towards where the sounds of a fight were coming from. Koyaiba grabbed him by the hair and slammed his face into a wall. The man fell to the ground, and Koyaiba stamped down hard on his throat, breakng his neck. He and Taiyo sprinted for the Acolyte's quarters, rounding a corner...

"HEY! YOU TWO!" It was Ali. She stood, a long, curvingknife in her hands, her cloak soaked in the blood of the fallen guard at her feet. "You heard it too?! The Jihad has begun! Now the strong will rise up and destroy the weak! FOR JASHIN! FOR THE PROPHETS OF JIHAD, RAIK AND HIS FREIND!!!!" She hurried off towards the Acolyte's chambers.

"...................................."

".......................................Well that was weird. Come on, lets go."

All around the building, the younger non Acolyte cultists joined the side of the ninja, fighting tooth and nail for the right to rule the cult. The battle will be bloody and violent.

Jihads usually are.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 12, 2009)

"I am honored that I am worthy of his pleasure." 

With the permission given by Trai, Banshi quickly left the chamber and headed for the holding cell where Rakiyo and Yohiko where. Banshi licking his lips in pure anticipation of what was to come. He rubbed the jashin symbol on his chest and merely chanted to himself as he walk down the chaotic corridors "Jashin is my god, my savior, my lord, for that gift i will pay him in blood" With the sound blaring due to an escape in the torture chamber the other guards tried to get their commanders attention. 

  One of them in a black hood catches up to banshi "Brother Banshi there is an escape in the torture chamber we need your assista-" His air supply cut off as Banshit rammed four of his fingers into his atoms apple. With a psychotic look on his face he licks the fellow followers face tasting the sweat off his pale face "Jashin is my god, my savior, for that gift i will pay him in BLOOD!" He yelled as he crushed the mans trachea causing a pool of blood to eject from the man's mouth. He held on to his neck for dear life as he collasped to the floor. Banshi turned around and continued to the holding cells.

--------------------------(Holding Cells)---------------------------------

The sounds roared threw the stone halls catching the guards attention they followed what they were instructed to do in these situations. Approaching the cell that Rakiyo was in "Come where heading to the coliseum" The doors open and the kids line up in single file like before. Rakiyo stood in front of Uwabari and Risu as the kids left the cell and starting to make their way to the coliseum He saw this as the perfect oppourtunity to escape. Rakiyo pushed the kids in front of him creating a domino effect causing the guard in front to fall flat on his face. "WHAT THE!" The guard cried out as he face planted the floor.

   Rakiyo grabbed Risu's hand "LET'S GO!" The three kids got out of the line and starting running for their lives. The guard who was standing at the end of the line acted as a blockade to no avail as Rakiyo headbutted the man in the groin causing him to fall over like a ton of bricks. Guards flooded the floor as the others called for back up, Rakiyo reached into his pocket and pulled out an explosive tag sticking it to the wall. The three escapees picked up their speed as the guards chased them down the dark and dirty hall. The paper bomb triggered right on time taking out the guards who were sent out to catch them.

"Are we gonna make it" Risu asked with concern in her voice, before Rakiyo could answer her brother suprisngly interrupted "Hey he is a leaf ninja after all right" He looked to Rakiyo giving him a smile. Rakiyo smiled back and nodded "Right lets get out of this dump" As the dust cloud filled the chamber one of the guards saw banshi standing above him. The guard was a bloody mess and was barely recognizable due to the paper bomb explosion. He reached up waiting for help "Brother Banshi" Banshi merely grinned, Raising his foot into the air he smashed the guards skull into the ground with a thunderous stomp. He licked his lips and looked to where Rakiyo, Yohiko, Uwabari, and Risu were heading "Time to play kiddies"


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 12, 2009)

A guard lurked warily around the corridors of the compound, looking back and forth skittishly. The sound of the explosion had been heard very clearly, and he was new to his duties as a guard. Still, he wanted to excel for Lord Jas-_SNAP._ The guard's thoughts were killed instantly as Soraio's legs lashed down from the ceiling and snapped his neck; neck-breaking was apparently one of Soraio's favorite tactics.

_Well if they didn't know we were here, they do now,_ Soraio thought amusedly, dropping down on top of the corpse. Hearing commotion nearby, Soraio stalked his way through the hall, watching several guards charge down the length. Staring off into the distance, Soraio recognized....._It's that baka of an *Uchiha.*_

From what Soraio could tell, Kaion had someone with him....even by himself without any handicaps, fighting off by himself would be iffy. _And this is the part where the tactic of holding one fighter in reserve shows its value,_ Soraio thought with a breezy smile. Reaching into the pack on his left thigh, Soraio withdrew four sharp shuriken, the dull-grayed steel held in his hand gingerly. Taking careful aim, Soraio let them fly, embedding the four shuriken in two guards. Then, with a very rude gesture, Soraio took off around the corner, trying to draw at least some of the guards away from Kaion.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 12, 2009)

Issanni looks around, taking off again, _?ADHD tactic working.? _she thinks to herself as she bumps into a guard, ?Oh, s-?what is that?? she says, pointing at the face of another guard.

?What is it?? the second guard says, almost panicked.

?Nothing is wrong.? the first guard replies.

Issanni begins to tweak a bit, then take off again, shadowing a few guards, she plants a few exploding tags on the coliseum.  She gets grabbed by a guard, then throws a smoke bomb at the ground, in the smoke she slams him to the ground, head locking him and taking off with him.  She drags him out of sight, stuffing the cloak, eye patch and contact lens into her bag.  Afterwards she steals his clothes_, ?Issanni Lee, young woman of a thousand faces.? _she whispers to herself.

The young kunoichi walks away, leaving the man unconscious, and in his boxers.  ?Let me take that child men.? she growls, in a deep voice.

?We have our duty, take that one.? one guard says, pointing in the direction of Kaion.

?Right.? Issanni says, then takes off in that direction.  An elbow to the back of one guard,_ and her battle begins_.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 12, 2009)

"HEY! YOU TWO!" It was Ali. She stood, a long, curvingknife in her hands, her cloak soaked in the blood of the fallen guard at her feet. "You heard it too?! The Jihad has begun! Now the strong will rise up and destroy the weak! FOR JASHIN! FOR THE PROPHETS OF JIHAD, RAIK AND HIS FREIND!!!!" She hurried off towards the Acolyte's chambers.

"What the fuck? Does she not realise anything?" Taiyo asked, making a face like this- o.O He continued running with Koyaiba to the next Acolyte room, killing any guard that tried to stop them. He tried killing them with the quickest ways he knew; stab to the throat, stab through the mouth, neck snap, and the more painful way, gouge their eyes out and leave them alive.

"You can kill any guards in there, and I'll keep guard outside the door while you set up the explosive notes." he said. With all the excitement, he forgot about protecting himself, and he was knocked down from behind. "Keep going!" he yelled to Koyaiba, and he got back up. The guard tackled him again, punching at him. "Fuck you!" Taiyo yelled, getting behind the guard while he was on the floor and snapping his neck.

After he heard a snap, he immediately caught up with Koyaiba. "The guards suck, they're easy to kill. The higher up ones can't be much better. I don't think Ami would be very good, she would just be crazy the fuckin freak." he said as they sprinted. He was beginning to get a rush from this, he wanted somebody harder, more of a challenge.


----------



## Kuno (May 12, 2009)

“Hmm…who is that…” Akiro said slowing his pace through the hall.

“Someone like that couldn’t be behind the death of the guards?  Could he?”  Hanabi asked looking ahead.

“Only one way to find out…” Hideki grinned tossing his dagger from one hand to the other.  The three slowly approached behind them..  

“Right…should we ask first?”  Hanabi looked at the pair then ahead once more.

“What is the fun in that?  If he survives…we can ask questions then.”  The three grin manically as the approach behind Taiyo.  

“Works for me.  They shouldn’t be in this area anyway…” Akiro mumbled those words as the light glinted off his dagger.


----------



## Cjones (May 12, 2009)

_"Almost there!"_ Minori said to herself speeding through the corridors. The bell was sounding and she could hear footsteps and voices everywhere. "Not to far now almost there", but before she could make it around the corner she was meet with three gaurds blocking her way. The gaurds look at her and began to advance on her "You must be the brat that killed one of our gaurds eariler" on said in a husky voice walking around Minori.

She stood there and stared at them they wouldn't catch her off gaurd. Minori slowly placed her feet in a fighting stance so she could be ready. "Oh Lord Jashin we offer you another and we shall let you hear her screams of pain." There more more footsteps in the distance and five more gaurds showed up _"Damn...there's eight now to many, but I can't give up."_ They advance on her each on one of her sides smiling sadistically at her as if they were going to enjoy making her suffer.

"Arrrgh" They roared out as they began to charge her weapons drawn. Minori jumped in the air kneeing one right in the noise instantly killing him. Another ran up bringing his blade down on Minori's, but she mangaed to evasive roll out the way. While rolling on the ground Minori took out two kunai and through them at the gaurd. In the process she formed some handseals and began thrusting her plams out "Gale Wind Palm!" she yelled out shooting out a small gust of wind increaseing the speed of the kunai.

Both hit their target on going straight out the throat of a gaurd and sticking into the wall and the other going through ones forehead. Though her triumph was cut short *BAM*. One of the gaurds hit her across the had with their sword stunning her. Another gaurd ran up and punched her right in the mouth into another gaurd. This gaurd roundhouse kicked her into a wall and she slowly slid down. _"Damn...I'm in trouble ahh..., but I can't stay down"_ she spoke to herself as she began to stand up again "I will kill you."


----------



## Rakiyo (May 12, 2009)

The footstops of Rakiyo, Risu, Yohiko, and Uwabari flooded the hallways as they ran for dear life. Rakiyo scanned the area for an exit but with each passing moment Rakiyo felt he was getting more and more lost. "Dammit this place is huge" Rakiyo thought to himself. "Gale Wind Palm!" Rakiyo heard a familar voice as a loud crash soon followed. Uwabari looking at the two genin "What should we do?" Rakiyo directed them to head the other way as to avoid battle. "This way" He said leading the way down the bloody corridor. 

  Banshi was slowly following the genin absorbing the chaos and destruction around him. "Lord Jashin you are truly feeling generous today arent you" He snickered to himself his madness becoming more and more apparent with each passing moment. He sniffed the air for a couple of seconds and quickly caught the genin's scent "Heh This way" Banshi began to follow the genin with the hopes of skinning them alive.


----------



## Cjones (May 12, 2009)

_"5 left"_ Minori thought trying to think of a plan. The five tried a sting attack each comming from one side. Minori grabbed a gaurd comming on her left and spun him in front of her. The unfortunate gaurd was stabbed right through the back by his partner "Oh Lord Jashin this pain is magnificent" he said as he lay dieing.

Minori just stared at the man for a minuted before turning her attention back to the gaurds _"These people are...sadistic"_ she thinks to herself. The 4 gaurds try again to impale Minori on their blades. This time Minori spit out three needles hitting one in the throat and watched as he fell choking on his own blood _"3 left"._ One gaurd manage to get the ups on her and cut her arm while Minori tried to dodge "Damn...wasn't expecting that." She held her arm as blood trickled down it "Not to serious, but I will have to stop the bleeding."

Minori looked as the three gaurds smiles grew bigger at the sight of her blood _"This may work."_ Minori ran at the gaurds throwing two shiruken, but they missed _"Now that I got them off gaurd"_ Minori flip some hand seals "Genjutsu: Hell Viewing" and the gaurd stop for a brief moment and began smiling. "Yes burn all, kill all, Lord Jashin rain down judgement upon these fools" he yelled out throwing his hands up into the air. _"I figured it wouldn't bother him, but atleast he's caught in the technqiue."_

Minori then reached into her back pocket and pulled out an explosive tag. The other gaurds attacked her with a flurry of swings from their swords though none of them hit. Minori place the tag on the floor and got into posistion _"Just wait until their next to each other."_ The gaurds stood next to their genjutsued friend as they were getting ready to attack, but Minori came to them. She jumped on a wall and pushed herself off gaining some speed and tackled the gaurd in the genjutsu into the other two knocking them on the floor.

Minori one hand flip before she hit the ground and pointed her finger at the tag they landed on _"Pay for these crimes you have commited with your lives"_ *BOOM*. The tag went off taking and smoke filled the hallways as the explosion echoed out. During the explosion one of the gaurds yelled out "We are comming to you our lord teach these infidel's there place and make them scream for their lives." Minori looked down at the floor "To think...they were forced to think like that." Minori hands began to glow a very light green and she placed it over her arm "It won't heal, but it'll stop the bleeding." She brought her head up and stared straight ahead "Now..I got to save who I can."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2009)

"The guards suck, they're easy to kill. The higher up ones can't be much better. I don't think Ami would be very good, she would just be crazy the fuckin freak."

Koyaiba nodded once, slamming the closed doors of the Acolyte chamber open with his shoulder. One Acolyte looks at him in suprise and leaps up.

"You can't-"

"Nail mist pierce no jutsu!" Koyaiba shouts. The nails catch the Acolyte full in the face and he screams, dropping to the ground. Without a second thought, Koyaiba hurls a Kunai at his head. The screams abruptly stop.

As Taiyo stands guard, Koyaiba sets up the explosive notes. Several Acolytes rush in from the bedrooms, staring.

"What the hell?"

"What's going on?"

"I don't know, whats that kid-"

"Henge!" Koyaiba shouts as he backflips out of the room. The jutsu isn't what's important; the fact he released chakra is. The notes detonate, ripping the Acolytes to shreds. Koyaiba whips his head around, calling out to Taiyo. Taiyo nods and they begin to run off when somebody from the shadows hurls a knife at Taiyo's back. The Hyuuga had temporarily de-activated his Byakugan in order to keep from setting the notes off prematurely, and is caught comepletely off guard. Koyaiba's eyes widen in suprise and his hand darts out, catching the dagger by the blade. He leaps at *Akiro*, sanrling, and whirls a kunai at the attacker. He's better than the other guards, and manages to deflect the blade enough to miss him.

"Bitch..."


----------



## F.O.K. (May 12, 2009)

After the explosive notes had exploded, Taiyo once again activated his Byakugan. He saw the kunai coming, but he noticed to late. Koyaiba deflected it and tackled Akiro, and Taiyo immediately threw a Kunai and shuriken at Hanabi. He sprinted towards Hideki, throwing multiple Gentle Fist strikes at him, all aimed at his chest.

"NOT.SMART." Taiyo said as his strikes flew towards Hideki. They would all be palm strikes, which would block off many of his chakra points within his chest.


----------



## Vergil (May 12, 2009)

The guards around Kaion looked at their dead fellow worshippers. It sent them into a frenzy of huge proportions. The cries of the keyword; the great battle was upon them. They must not falter in will or in ability. Each one undid their robes, down to their loin cloths, which looked like cloth diapers. It would have been funny had it not been for the markings on their body. Any shinobi in the land would have recognised the markings as the same you find on explosive notes.

They each knew one jutsu. This was it. Putting their hand on their chest, they activated an internal fuse. 20 seconds. Two ran after Soraio, matching him in speed but exceeding him in knowledge of the castle. They soon flanked him from either side, the markings on their body glowing brightly.

It left Kaion facing still more than he could handle. Shion still weakly pleading for him to leave her.

_______________________________

The colosseum. 

The cells were almost empty in the prisons and there were almost 50 grubby, malnourished and severely scarred children in the arena. There were 30 guards with their swords drawn. The children were being punched and kicked to stop them from crying. Among the guards was Soran who was nervously looking around. He seemed to be biting the flesh off his arm. There were still many places to hide, but from the middle of the huge arena they would be able to see anyone coming. There was a sacrifice table and a young boy was strapped into it. The Jashin priests were looking for a saviour to be delivered to them. The only way to do that was to sacrifice.

The knife plunged into the boys stomach, slicing it as the removed his intestines. They wrapped them around his neck and strangled him to death with it. He was then speared and hoisted up, his mutilated body on display to the heavens.

Jashin was still not pleased, they grabbed a 6 year old girl and pushed her towards the table...


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 12, 2009)

Soraio looked left and right, grimacing at the glowing markings. _A familiar jutsu,_ he thought, recognizing the rudimentary formula for a bomb. _And Kaion's still carrying that girl....I can't deal with one suicidal fanatic in time, much less two. What've we got..._

Soraio stared straight ahead, at how the wall curved almost at a right angle. Maybe, if he could take them out or cripple them, he could get away....running full speed ahead, Soraio didn't even slow down as he ran straight up the wall at the end of the hall, knowing the two cultists were right behind him. At the peak, Soraio pushed, leaping off the wall as he bent his back over painfully, coming so close to the ceiling his stomach almost brushed the surface. 

With his flip half-completed so that he was in free fall, Soraio threw two kunai, one at each cultist, relying more on luck and instinct than actual aim, praying that the knives would, ideally, hit a vital area. Failing that, hit a spot that would make it harder to move. Even if all he did was buy another couple of seconds, Soraio would be relieved. However, without waiting to see how his tactic worked, Soraio spun in the air, landing with his back to his pursurers, and dashed back the way he had came.


----------



## Kuno (May 12, 2009)

Diving to the side quickly *Akiro* regained his feet at an incredible speed.  “You know your going to have to pay for what you have done…” he said pulling another dagger from his waist.  The blade caught the light as he rushed forward.  

The blade caught the light as he sliced toward Koyaiba giving him just a second to move.  The fabric of his practically melted apart from the sharpness of the blade.  “You will get yours…” he growled twisting on his feet and heading for another charge.


“You…got…to…do…better…than…that…”  *Hideki* said as he weaved from side to side.  “Shit!” he yelled as the last punch made contact.  “Enough is enough!” he glared at Taiyo.  Hideki quickly jumped backward and in a flash did a couple of hand signs.  “Reppushou!” he yelled causing a blast of wind to release from his mouth.

With a quick handspring to the side *Hanabi* avoided the kunai and shuriken.  Giggling the entire time she landed on her feet and pulled several kunai.  Glancing at her companions she decided to help deal with the Taiyo for the moment and threw the kunai *just as Hideki released his wind.*


----------



## Emo_panda227 (May 12, 2009)

The man escorting the short shinobi looked around. The thing had shaken. 'Take all children an-" She didn't hear the rest of it she was gone. The man looked behind him in shock some. The child had ran off! He was fooled!.

~~~~~~~~~~~
'Brother!? Koyaiba!?" She could sense them near. They were getting hurt, and she needed to help. "Byakugan!" she said and looks around. They were near so she follows them. Most was busy helping trying to kill these kids. "No!" 

she yells as she appears near her brother. She had jumped and got in the way of the kunai. Her hands try to grab the item by the handle but it goes wrong and she misses. Her hand grasps the blade as she is flung into Taiyo. "Taiyo" she said with a nod and cough. The wind had hit her as well. Some blood runs down her lips and she wipes it away. Blood was on her right arm and hand. The kunai had slashed her hand deep It was still usable though. The pain would still linger there though. Her brother and her worked well together. "Brother. Lets defeat him together." she said and raised a hand and dropped the bloody kunai. "And help him" she said with a smile and gets in a hyuuga stance for the gentle fist. Blood dripped. 
Now was not the time to have ill feelings for Koyaiba. He was one of them, and she would protect him if need be. She had managed to catch her breath after the wind had been knocked out of her by that huge gust of wind. "I will assist" she said to the two of them and smiles.


----------



## Cjones (May 12, 2009)

Minori ran through the corridors and stopped at one of the cells. She peeked inside and saw no one _"Where are they?"_ She thought totally lost. She began walking down the hall remembering this pathway "This is where me and Tiayo split at." Minori turned and looked inside the cafeteria like area and saw two gaurds searching the place and appeared to be talking. Minori quickly squeezed against the wall so they couldn't see her and and evesdropped on their conversation.

"I can't wait to get done searching." One spoke looking under the table. "Why?" The other said rather cluelessly "They've gathered up all of our kids in the and are going to sacrifice them...they're doing now as we speak. We're done here let's go." The two walked out out the door passing Minori not evening aware of her presence _"!? They're going to sacrifice...most of those kids."_ This was an unimaginable crime even for Minori. _"That means they'll be heavily gaurded in that area"_ Minori thinks to herself and began running down the hall.

"Thanks to the map I know exactly where coliseum is at thanks to the map, but I won't be able to handle it alone." She zig-zagged through the halls trying to go faster and  faster. One of the thoughts on her mind was saving those kids who were going to be sacrificed. _"Maybe...I can atleast save the who are still alive."_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 12, 2009)

Thankfully Soriao's timely intervention had bought Kaion and Shion some extra seconds. Shion coughs weakly, "Please just go....it's alright," Shion says weakly as she leans against a wall and she tries to reach out a hand towards Kaion. Her face is terribly pale and the warmth in her body seems to be dimming like a candle that slowly flickers out. 

A bloody and bruised Kaion looks at her worriedly but then he shakes his head furiously and grins at her. "NO WAY I CAN STILL BEAT ALL THESE GUYS EVEN WITH ONE ARM! THEN I'll SAVE YOU....AND YOU CAN COME BACK WITH ME TO KONOHA, YOUR FRIENDS TO!!" he exclaims, trying to reassure her while still clinging to his personal sense of invulnerability. Kaion's going to save Shion and bust out her friends. Then Konoha will take them in and they'll finally be safe. _And why not?_ Kaion thinks indignantly, _I'm an Uchiha I can do anything._ He can't wait to give Shion of the village and show her how to sneak into the theater and where the best candy stores are. 

Kaion fights on wearily in front of Shion like a human shield, with just his left arm able to move. It is a ruthless battle of attrition. One on one he can handle a single guard but they all attack as one and with a fanatical intent, not even caring for their own well being. For every wound that Kaion inflicts he gets one back in return. Suddenly A guard elbows Kaion in the forehead and he stumbles to the floor. Two more jump over him with their curved swords unfurled, hacking away at him. Kaion rolls backwards and the blades smash into the stone floor where he was just laying. 

He flips back to his feet but a handful of guards get in between him and Shion. "NO!" Kaion shouts and he bumrushes the Jashinists, without concern for his own safety, trying to knock them over like bowling pins. He leaps over a downed guard and looks for Shion but she's not there. "SHION!!!" he yells frantically.

"Kaion..." a voice mutters weakly. The Uchiha spins to his left and sees a guard holding Shion in a tight embrace. The guard's entire bare chest is covered in markings that seem familiar to Kaion but he can't quite place it. If he bothered to look into his weapons pouch though he might. 

"HEY LEAVE HER ALONE YOU COWARD!!!!" Kaion shouts at the guard and he runs at him. "I'll be fine!" Shion cries and she smiles at Kaion as if to reassure him. Suddenly the fuse within the guard ignites in a violent explosion that knocks Kaion off his feet and against a wall. 

Kaion's world spins in daze and his ears ring with a shrill buzzing sound. He looks on horrified as the smoke clears and all he can see are two charred bodies laying on the floor. He breathes heavily in ragged gasps over and over again. With every breath he can feel the world around him slow down to a crawl. "I can still save her..." he mutters in a shell shocked daze. "I can still...." but then he closes his eyes tightly and he slumps his head down as if the fight has been beaten out of him. 

A group of Guards begin to approach Kaion's bloody slumped form, with their weapons drawn. Finally Kaion raises his head. Tears stream out of his closed eyes and when he reopens them, something new has appeared....the Sharingan.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 12, 2009)

Hinote's eyes were wide and staring blankly at the ground, finding himself unable to scream anymore. He breathed heavily, having been burnt, he was dehydrated and it could be heard in his breath. They were very raspy. "Fire... And flames cannot... defeat an Uchiha." Hinote said, his voice very weak. "And no amount of pain... Will make my spirit break." He mumbled, bracing himself for the next bit of torture. He felt a change occurring within him.

_Damn it... These burns make it hard to breath... I won't let them do this to me without... punishment._ He thought, closing his eyes as he expected more pain to overcome him.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 12, 2009)

Taiyo jumped to the side as the gust of wind was blown towards him, but it caught his leg, causing him to spin out of control in the air and hit the wall. He stumbled up. "Thank you, sis. Could you take care of Hanabi?" he asked, returning his attention to Hideki.

"Your fuckin' religion gets on my nerves. Looks like I'm gonna be making 'Jashin' happy." he said.

Taiyo took out two bomb kunai, and threw that at the floor on both of Hideki's sides, and they exploded. A cloud of smoke consumed Hideki, and this was where Taiyo would move in. After the appropriate hand signs, Taiyo formed two bunshin, placing them around Hideki. He made them all charge at once, making them all perform the same strike attacks.

Obviously, the plan was to have the other two clones distract him with their hits while the real Taiyo performed the real hit. The real Taiyo was behind Hideki, and would focus every Gentle Fist attack on Hideki's back, slowing him down significantly if all of them hit, but it didn't matter if they all hit, just as long as some of them did.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 12, 2009)

_*Several years ago...*_
Kaion sits on the bank of the Konoha lake, fishing with his father. A very rare time when both father and son get to spend quality time together. That is if you could call sitting for 5 hours in silence, "quality time." Kaion hates fishing himself because the stillness and quietness goes against his nature, he just wants to dive into the water and wrestle the fish with his bare hands. That sounds way more fun to him but Kaion is more then content to spend the time with his dad even though he hardly ever speaks. 

"Dad," Kaion says after many more minutes of silence. "What is it?" Saito responds simply. "What's it like to have the Sharingan? Like when you activate it does it feel super cool and awesome?"  

Saito remains silent for a time and Kaion rolls his eyes assuming that his father won't even answer his question. 

"When you see the world through the Sharingan it makes you feel as if a veil of mist has been parted from your eyes to reveal the truth, the beauty, and most importantly, the awful ugliness, of the world..." Saito responds suddenly and deliberately. Then he returns to his stone faced silence. Kaion nods at his father while slack jawed, he has absolutely no idea what that means. 

_*Right here right now...*_
Kaion looks up at the guards and then he blinks rapidly in disbelief. Something is different.....way different. It's as if Kaion's mind has expanded into hyper awareness, taking in massive amounts of information in just a few seconds. The sensation almost overwhelms his brain and he feels lightheaded. He can see and perceive so many things that he didn't see before. The details of the guards muscle movements, how they hold their weapons, every minute detail is revealed to him.  

The Uchiha blinks again and now he can see a glowing aura emanating from each guard. He can see how the energy flows through their bodies on a surface level, not as deep as the Byakugan can perceive but Kaion can still see every guards Chakra flow although it seems blurry to Kaion for some reason. _I can see their charkra..._ Kaion thinks in vivid awe. _This is....this is...._he's still to dumbfounded to finish his sentence because deep down he really wasn't sure this day would ever come. 

The guards hesitate suddenly as they look at Kaion's eyes. "This is for Shion!" Kaion snarls. He get to his feet, heavily injured and slightly unsteady on his feet but ready to fight for a lone girls memory.


----------



## Vergil (May 12, 2009)

The guards laugh at Hinote. Despite the ensuing madness around them, they figure they can teach this intruder a lesson.

"We have a special routine for intruders. Information extraction. But no matter what you say - we're gonna keep going." the fat one said, his clammy hands grabbing at Hinotes skull. "Open his mouth!"

The guards wrestle Hinote to the ground and the fat man sits on top of him whilst they open his mouth. He reaches behind him and pulls out, what looks like pliers and clamps it to is tooth, squeezing hard and pulling with all his might. The tooth comes clean out. They let Hinote spit out the blood, not want to let him die of drowning. The pliers were heated and then, stabbed into the gap, searing the wound shut. 

He grabbed the underside of Hinotes rib and held it, using his monstrous strength, squeezing it harder and harder until there was a wep snap. Then his fingers on his left hand. One by one they were hit wit a stone, not only scraping the flesh off his hand but snapping the bones. 

His screams were music to their ears. Then they spread his legs and brought the torch closer to a place fire should never, ever touch.


----------



## Cjones (May 12, 2009)

Great big doors stood in front of her as she stared straight ahead of the place she was to enter. _"This...this is the colleseum"_ Minori thinks to herself unsure of whether to enter or not. "There no telling how many gaurds are in their and there is only one of me." This was going to be a life changing decision of Minori. She pondered if she should go in and try to save the children or go for back up. "If I leave now I'll be putting more victims at risk, but if I should go in I could atleast be able to halt it some for back up to arrive." Minori thought deeply and stared at the doors in front of her "What should I....do?"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (May 12, 2009)

"Yes" she nods to her brother and gets a serious look upon her face. She would have to take care of Hanabi. It seemed to be that (girl?) You could hear screams from all over but she blocks it out. "You guys do not deserve to live. Even if it is for your pathetic excuse for a god!" she yells at her opponent and smiles some. She wasn't showing it, but she was afraid on the inside. Her first real fight alone. She smirks as the smoke bomb her brother threw consumes the area. Hyuuga would be good in this. Anyone who couldn't see, or sense through a thick smoke might be toast. She was light so she would be able to hide her footsteps.

"Byuakugon" she mumbles and her veins come out as she stares through the smoke. Her opponent was in front of her. Whether she was confused, or disoriented she knew not. The other option could probably even be that she was tricking her somehow. Anyhow it was her turn to make a move, and she wasn't about to lose the chance. She starts to move swiftly on light feet.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 13, 2009)

Hinote's eyes became less and less full of emotion. The fire from the torch approaching him reflected in his eyes. The red flames made the coal black eyes shine until the eyes of coal became a crimson flame themselves. Everything became much more clear in Hinote's eyes as the bloodline of the Uchiha clan was awakened in the genin. "That's enough." He said, kicking the torch upward into the air out of a guard's hand.

The torch spun through the air toward Hinote. He quickly spat needles into the face of the large guard who sat on top of him, who laughed as they hit his eyes, causing them to bleed. He then grabbed the torch as it got close enough to him. The wooden splinters pierced into the raw hand. However, the expression of anger never left his face. He put the flame against the large guard's face, the flesh turning black. Hinote's face turned blank, slightly surprised at what he just did as well as very satisfied. The guard loved the pain. He laughed happily. "You... masochist." Hinote growled, punching him in the face, which knocked him off of Hinote.

Hinote quickly stood up, taking out a kunai and slitting the large guard's throat. As he gasped for air, the joy left his face, followed by death coming to be his fate. Suddenly, Hinote was thrown against a wall. "You know, kid... I like you. You are just like us. You enjoy causing pain to others. Perhaps Lord Jashin will have forgiveness on your soul. Now to get you to enjoy pain." One of the guards laughed, taking Hinote's kunai then started a slice in his back, a long line straight down. "Love every second. Every blessed moment that Jashin has given you the honor of experiencing."

"Shut up." Hinote said as he gasped slightly from the pain, a slight moan coming from his mouth that he wasn't sure where it came from. "I am not one of you!" He yelled as another long slash going across his back. He gasped again. "I will..." Another slash. "Never be..." His arm was pulled back and then punched in the elbow when it was stretched far, a terrible snapping noise coming from the arm. "Like you!" Hinote finally yelled, pushing the guard off him.

Three guards left. Hinote turned quickly then punched the wall, popping his arm back into place. His knuckles bled all over the wall on impact. His hands were already missing so much skin that the blood splattered everywhere. The guard who was slashing Hinote's back smiled at Hinote's anger and numbness to the pain. "Well? Do you think you have it in you?" He asked, raising the kunai, thinking that Hinote would take it and be one of them.

"Ready?" Hinote said, snatching the kunai from the guard. "I am ready for you to die." He answered quietly. Clenching the kunai tightly, he kicked away the guard, looking around to see himself encircled by the guards. He threw the kunai at one of the guards, it piercing into his neck. Hinote proceeded to leap at that same guard, pushing the kunai down so that it cut a vertical line directly down the middle of the front of the guard's body, the entrails pouring out.

Hinote was completely insane at this point. He ripped out the stomach of that dead guard, running over to another and shoving it down his throat. The man gagged and choked on the stomach, unable to breathe and the stomach acid burning his throat as well. As the other guard came up behind him, Hinote kicked him into the far wall hard, bones breaking. His gaze turned to the large guard, who had been completely caught on fire by the torch then at the other dead guard, whose bowels were spread across the floor than at the man he was facing now, suffocating on the stomach lodged in his throat, who right after fell onto the ground.

"One left, the one who caused my back to bleed." He said, feeling the heavily bleeding slashed on his back which formed an X. "Burnt alive. Suffocated. Disemboweled. Yet nothing in comparison to what you all have done." Hinote laughed, insanely. It was high pitched and uncontrollable. "Let me be your god as I judge _you_!" He yelled, charging the man who was up against the wall.

"You are not a god. There is only Jashin." The guard said as Hinote charged into him, breaking more of the man's bones. The guard only laughed at this pain. "I am impressed." He chuckled, coughing blood.

"Don't die now... I have plans for you." Hinote laughed, still maniacally. He took out the wire he usually uses for Ayatsuito no Justu and wrapped it tightly around the guard. It covered him completely. When Hinote pulled on the wire, it broke the skin wherever there was wire, which was basically everywhere. There was a whole map of cuts from the wire on the man. "You are going to die by my hands." He laughed, pulling tighter, the cuts getting deeper. Hinote felt lightheaded from the blood loss and dehydration. "Let's make this quick." Hinote said, pulling tighter and tighter until the blood was poured everywhere on the ground. He let one last quick pull on the strings, which cut the man all the way through, cutting him into many little cubes of flesh and bones as well as blood. The only part that didn't have wire on it was the head, which started lifelessly and pale into nothingness.

"What- What's going on here?" A guard yelled as he saw the carnage of the ten guards Hinote had taken out. He came to the wrong place at the wrong time.

"Same that's going to happen to you." Hinote said, plastering explosive notes to the cut-up guard's head, throwing it at the newly arrived guard. The head exploded with the notes, sending flaming pieces of skull and brain onto him, burning him on contact. The guard laughed as they all did to pain. Quickly, Hinote grabbed the intestines of the disemboweled man, creating a noose out of it then charging the new guard and tightening the noose around his neck, choking him.

"I'm tired. This was fun though. We'll have to do it again sometime." Hinote said to the eleven bodies. He leaned up against the wall and sat in a pool of his and other peoples' blood and picked up the tooth that was once in his head that was next to him. He shoved it back into his gums, filling the imprint of what was once there perfectly, breaking through the closed wound. With that, he closed his eyes as he took a nap. His bare chest was burnt, his hands raw and broken, deep cuts in his back which would make a nice large X-shaped scar, ribs broken, and a broken sanity. Great mission.


----------



## Cjones (May 13, 2009)

_"This is it"_ Minori thought "Even though I'm by myself I have to do this" she said calmly and proceeded to open the large doors. They creeked loudly as they opened echoing through out the halls. With the cloak still on the and hood over her head Minori slowly walked in and gazed at the sight in front of her. On the ground was a boy who's stomach had been cut open and intestines removed. On the altar where they were to be sacrifaced was a little girl that looked no more than about 7. Minori watched in horror as she was too late and the dagger decended on her small frame stabbing through her stomach killing her.

"You sadist" Minori said under her breath as she stared at all the gaurds in front of her. This wasn't the best plan, but the way they were set up she had no other choice to come this way. Any means of sneaking in would have been seen by them "You sick bastards" she said in a low tone. For once in a long time Minori's voice spoke with emotion "These kids...to think there being sacrificed for nothing, but a make believe god to statsify your own personal sadistic needs." She looked around and already knew she was out numbered, but she wouldn't give in not without a fight.

(OOC: If it's to early let me know and I'll repost)


----------



## Rakiyo (May 13, 2009)

The four children kept running their breath escaping their bodies at a heavy speed. They scanned their areas and for what seemed like ages finally found an exit. For a moment their fear, their sadness, their pain, their sorrow, and worried had all seem to be lifted as smiles grew on their faces but it wouldn't last. Blood splattered on the walls followed by a muffled scream. Rakiyo, Yohiko, and Risu turned around to see that Uwabari had been impaled by a sword, The blood that was flooding his mouth was causing him to suffocate. 

"UWABARI!!!!" The Three kids yelled at the top of their lungs. The sword lifted him higher until it revealed Banshi who was holding the blade in pure delight. He let Uwabari fall from the sword but caught him with his right hand. He procedded to lick the blood out of his wound with his swirling tongue. "LET HIM GO YOU BASTARD!" Rakiyo yelled, Banshi laughed at the top of his lungs "THAT LOOK! I LOVE THAT LOOK! THAT LOOK OF FEAR, OF DISPAIR, THE LOST OF HOPE IN YOUR EYES! I CAN TASTE YOUR MISERY! YOUR DEATH!" Banshi gripped onto Uwabari's head the sound of crushing bone echoed threw the hallways as he rammed Uwabari's head into the ground resulting into three of his teeth being knocked out.

   Banshi raised his head and stared down the children as they could merely watch the life being crushed outta of him. "Rakiyo" Uwabari says weakly, Risu in tears cries out to her older brother as she watches him slowly fading "UWABARI!". Uwabari digs into his pocket and pulls out a kunai and stabs Banshi in his foot "Hmph" Banshi says as a way to acknowledge the wound. "You guys have to live....Risu you have to live....FOR THE BOTH OF US!" The kunai was tied with an explosive bomb that he had stolen from Rakiyo. "Dad left us...Mom died" Banshi squirmed to get free as the seriouness of threat began to sank in "Let me go brat!" He cried out. 

"We we're alone for so long....I love you Risu...Rakiyo take care of my baby sister" Risu continued to cry out her brothers name. "NOW RUN!!!!" Uwabari yelled at the top of his lungs causing Rakiyo to grab and run off with Risu with Yohiko behind. The explosive tag was lit and was quickly eating away at the paper "YOU BRAT, LORD JASHIN WILL NOT LET ME DIE!" Banshi cries out. With tears in his eyes and blood spewing from his mouth he says goodbye to his sister as he watches her being carried away "Risu" The explosive tag just like Uwabari's life comes to an end and detonates. "BOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!" The hallway caves in causing burning rubble and blood surrounds the area.

"UWABARI!!!!!!!!!" Risu cries out to her brother and she is carried outside by the Leaf Genin.  The genin arrive outside of the compound by Risu tells them to stop. The genin agree and stop near the forest. Risu began to cry, Her tears were uncontrollable as she could no longer hold the sadness within her. Her father had abandoned her, Her mother protected her, and Her Brother had sacrified his life for her. She felt guilty and alone the tears providing liquid to her dry dirty skin. All the leaf genin could do was watch, Rakiyo felt just as bad as he knew the pain and knew that nothing could be said to make her feel better. Their moment was caught off by a familar laughter "YOU THOUGHT YOU COULD GET AWAY HUH!?" The three in disbelief looked as a burnt Banshi stood on a tree branch staring down at them. 

  Blood trickled down the wrinkled red burned skin on his body as he continued to laugh the pain off. "YOU SEE LORD JASHIN RECOGNIZES ME AS WORTHY! HE SAVED ME! AND FOR THAT GIFT I WILL PAY HIM IN BLOOD" He throws the broken sword aimed at Risu, Rakiyo grabs her and pulls her out of the way though not fast enough to dodge a cut to his arm. "FUCK" Rakiyo thought as the blood began to cascade down his left arm. Banshi drops down from the tree and stares the children down thinking of the best way to kill them. "YOHIKO PROTECT RISU!" Rakiyo said as he walked a bit closer "Time to show this nutjob what a genin can do!" Rakiyo reached into his pocket and threw out a shuriken "SHADOW SHURIKEN JUTSU!" The shuriken enlarged and spun straight towards Banshi. He laughed and stood his ground but Rakiyo surprised the jashin follower as he pulled the first shuriken back with steel wire revealing a second in its shadow which was plastered with his left over Paper bombs. "DIE!" Rakiyo cried out as the shuriken exploded into a bright flame. The surrounded trees where lit like candles and rock and debris rained down on the children. Rakiyo looked on believing he had won though his victory came crashing down as the same laugh echoed in the flames.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 13, 2009)

Three guards rush at Kaion with their chests exposed. Sealed markings go up and down their bodies. The same seal that that guard had, the one who....

Kaion pushes the finished sentence out of his mind and backpedals away from the guards. Through his Sharingan he can see how the markings react and perceives that he may have little more then 5 seconds left before they explode in their mad dash.

"Here let me help you!" Kaion exclaims. He narrows his mouth and spits out a tiny sphere of flame at two of the advancing kamikaze guards. It was really just residual chakra that he had left over in his mouth from his first fireball attempt. The two fiery orbs hit the two guards in the chest and envelop their markings. *BABOOOM!* They both explode in a swirling mass of fire and chunks of flesh. The shockwave hurls Kaion back off his feet and he feels the air shoot out of his lungs from the blast force. 

Kaion quickly regains his footing but another guard suddenly appears behind him and grabs him in a bear hug the way that other bastard had done to Shion. The Uchiha can already tell that this guy is ready to blow, literally. "We will both meet Lord Jashin together and while I will have paradise you will forever burn in the pit of Jashin's stomach! Don't worry your little friend is there now!" the guard proclaims with fanatical eyes. 

Kaion furrows his brow in anger at the mention of Shion's fate. No she's not burning anywhere he thinks. If there's a heaven then that's where she is. "Well if I ever see Jashim then I'll make sure to do this to him!" Kaion snarls and he headbutts the man with the back of his head but the guard still holds on, smiling with a bloody face as if he enjoys it. _Maybe four seconds_ left Kaion thinks. *BLAM!* He headbutts him again, no dice. *BLAM!* Now he headbutts him repeatedly over and over again turning the guards face into a bloody pulp but still the guard holds on for all he's worth and he laughs in a maniacal fit. _2 seconds left..._

Suddenly Kaion activates a henge in a puff of smoke and his body becomes smaller as he morphs into his little 8 year old sister Kushina. The guards grip automatically loosens up and Kaion still in Kushina's girlish form slides out of the deathgrip and spins around in the air towards the guard. _1 second left_. He kicks outwards at the guards chest and rebounds off it. *BABOOM!* The guard explodes just as Kaion kicks him away. The force of the explosion still hits hard though and Kaion's arms and legs  blacken from the heat and he hits the ground hard on his head and slides until he rolls to a stop. His henge releases and Kaion tries to get back up but he crumples back to the ground in a bloodied and ragged heap. Blood seeps out of a deep gash in the top of his head and his entire right side now feels totally numb from sheer blood loss. Three more guards appear in front of Kaion. Thankfully they haven't activated their explosive seals...yet. 

"Bring it," Kaion mutters at them but then his eyes close and his mind falls into darkness.


----------



## Vergil (May 13, 2009)

The guards spin around to see Minori.

"Jashin will save us..." the guard says and then looks at Minoris slender frame. 

"Give yourself to us and we shall release 10. If you do not then we shall kill 10." the guard says, his hands shivering at the thought of grabbing her young body. 10 children were lined up, all had knives pointed at their throats.

______________

*Earlier*

Soran found a dark corner, away from all the fighting. Should things ever turn out too bad he had one last recourse, the messenger bird. He had kept the thing alive for over 2 years and though it was old it still remembered the way back to Konoha. He tied a note to it and sent it. He hoped with all his heart it would reach the Hokage.

*Presently*

Soran watched as Minori walked into the colosseum. He could do nothing as the situation unfolded before him.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 13, 2009)

The laugh began to surround the forest as the fire ate away at the remaining debris. Rakiyo searched around but could not pinpoint where the laugh was coming from, Yohiko stood his ground and made sure to cover Risu from any attacks. "OVER HERE" Rakiyo turns to the direction where the voice raced from yet there was no one there, The air bellowed out of him as he was punched in the abdomen by Banshi causing him to fly back and roll a few feet. With blood streaming down his mouth "Dammit how did he?" Rakiyo's thoughts were interrupted by a kick to the face sending him into the air, He tried to regain his footing but the strike had cause him to lose his sense of balance.

"You little runts. Ever since i saw you've ive been dying to peel your skin" Rakiyo's skin crawled as Banshi grinned at him with malace intent. Banshi raised his fist in the air and plummeted with Rakiyo's head as the target "DUCK!" Rakiyo heard in his head. As he quickly jerked his head down he saw blood splatter and shower the ground. He looked up and saw Banshi's hand had been chopped off by the left over Shuriken. He searched to see who threw it and it was Risu with Yohiko standing near her. "RISU!" He thought. Banshi turned his attention to the little girl and genin and charged for them but was stopped in his tracks by Ninja wire as it surrounded him. Rakiyo smirked and thought about what Uwabari said "We we're alone for so long....I love you Risu...Rakiyo take care of my baby sister" 

Tighten his grip on the Ninja wire he thought to himself as he wrapped his arms around the maniac "I was alone too, I felt that pain too, I WONT LET ANYONE DIE ANYMORE!" Risu had heard his thoughts with the aid of her Kekkei Genkai. With those thoughts in his mind and heart he lifted the man from his feet and gave him a belly to back suplex to the ground causing Banshi's neck to snap. Rakiyo breathe heavily as exhaustion had began to set in. Yohiko and Risu rushed towards Rakiyo and helped him up, Yohiko noticed familar marks growing on the jashin followers body. "LOOK" Yohiko said, Rakiyo knew these marks they were for an explosion "RUN HES GONNA BLOW" Rakiyo cried out as the genin and girl ran off with Rakiyo close behind.

  BOOOOOOOOOM! The sound filled the forest scaring numerous birds and other creatures away from the site. Chunks of broken wood flew everywhere and one found its way threw Rakiyo's leg impairing his ability to walk or run. Noticing this Yohiko and Risu helped the genin up and starting headed towards the village. Risu with tears in her eyes thanked Rakiyo, Uwabari, and everyone who had protected her till that point. The forest was silent as the madman's laughter had finally faded away


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 13, 2009)

The guards surround the unconscious Kaion. One of them viciously kicks him in the side of his ribs. "This one possesses the Sharingan..." another guard mutters. He kneels down over the Uchiha and turns his bloodied face around. Then he opens his left eyelid but the sharingan is gone now, only Kaion's dark hued eyes. 

"His eyes could be valuable. I've heard stories that the Sharingan can be transferred to other's," the guard muses. He draws out a dagger from his belt and points it at the underside of Kaion's left eyeball. 

As he is about to press the dagger inwards and dig out the eye suddenly another guard grabs his hand. "Hold on you idiot. The Sharingan has to be active before you can do that. Otherwise you're just going to get a normal eye. Plus we'll probably need a Doctor to do the transfer."

The guard with the dagger nods appreciatively, "Good point, thanks for reminding me....but there's no we," he says then suddenly he spins around and slices the throats of his two compatriots. "The power will be mine," he mutters as the two other Jashinists clutch their bloody throats and slump lifelessly to the stone floor. The guard whirls his knife around and then stabs it slowly into Kaion's stomach. 

"Wakey, wakey, show me those pretty red eyes of yours!" the guard says. Kaion eyes snap open and he screams in pain as he feels the dagger embed into his stomach. 

"Don't worry I'll go slowly. Don't want to kill you before you show me your real power," he tells Kaion with a smirk.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 13, 2009)

Miyako looks around, seeing a lot of chaos. Explosions and screams echo through the building as he looks around for some of the genin he knew. He pulls down the hood of his stolen robe, letting his hair be free. The blood on his hand had dried up for the most part. He walked around the building warily, a kunai gripped tightly in one of his hands. Most of the Jashinists were to busy figuring out the choas to give him too much notice. 

He continues to walk around trying to find Taiyo or Soraio. After a few minutes of walking he finally comes across Taiyo, as well as his sister and Koyaiba. He saw them in a small skirmish and decided to just wait until the conflict between the group was resolved before interfering.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2009)

"Great..." Koyaiba muttered sarcastically. "Now both of them are here. Thanks a lot." He dodges Akiro's knife, spinning, and launches himself at the cultist. "Shishi Rendan!" He barks, slamming his foot into Akiro's chest. He follows up with severla powerful kicks, sending Akiro quickly to the ground. Akiro manages to get to his feet, but Koyaiba lashes out at him, driving him back. His furious display of Taijutsu isn't giving Akiro any chances to launch a counterattack, and that's exactly what Koyaiba is hoping for.

Suddenly Akiro looses his balance, tripping, letting out a yelp of suprise and fear as he tumbles towards the ground. Koyaiba sees his chance, grabbing a kunai and going in for the killing blow.

A trap! Akiro's eyes shine with pure malice as he fires his blade into Koyaiba's stomach from less that 2 feet away. Koyaiba gasps, blood escaping from his mouth. His entire stomach feels like it's on fire, every nerve like it's being jabbed with white hot pokers. He can vaugly here himself scream, lashing out desperately at Akiro. Blood is dripping from his wounds, and he seizes the handle, ripping the knife out of his gut.

"No," He said simply. "No. I've gone too far for you to kill me now." He swayed unsteadily on his feet, body aching. "Bring it on."


----------



## Rakiyo (May 13, 2009)

As the children race down the forest, Rakiyo's injured leg became to much to bare. They rested him against a tree. Yohiko set himself up pulling out the wooden stake that had seem to fuse with the bloody wound. With one quick motion Yohiko removed it causing Rakiyo to shout out in pain. "FUCK!!!!!! Dammit Yohiko try to be a bit more gentle next time" he said, Yohiko merely smiled at him relieved that they had finally left that wretched place. Risu ripped her sleeve and wrapped it around Rakiyo's wound. Helping him up they carried him to the leaf village each supporting him under each arm.

  After 15 more minutes the Children had finally arrived at the Leaf Village, Risu was impressed by the villages size and the two genin where nostalgic for their home. "Finally" Rakiyo managed to save before collasping unto the floor and falling unconscious. Risu ran over to check if he was alright "RAKIYO!" Yohiko calmed her down "Dont worry hell be fine hes just tired, Ill go get a medic ninja. Stay with him k" Yohiko raced off. Risu supported Rakiyo's head on her lap. "Rakiyo" She said one more time as she traced his scars with her eyes.


----------



## Cjones (May 13, 2009)

Minori's gazed deepened at the Jashinist in front of her. She could feel his gaze as he stared at her and watched as the gaurds pulled their blades up to the childrens throats.

_"Give yourself to us and we shall release 10. If you do not then we shall kill 10."_ 

Minori's body stiffened when those words came out his mouth _"He expects me to give myself up?"_ The sheer thought of it was almost enough to make her pounce on him, but with the kids as hotages she was hopeless. It was only her no one else to give her back up against all the Jashin gaurds who held the kids at their mercy. Minori tried to play every scenario in her head for a possible course of action. Each one either ended in her death with hardly any hostages alive or not only her death, but all the kids in this room too.

_"Minori...your smarter than this you can think of something...you just haven't notice yet"_ she said to herself. They were getting impatient and rosed the bloods closer to their throats showing that they meant business. "Okay....if that's what you want you can have me, but instead of 10 make it 20.' Minori took off her cloak to give them a full veiw of her as her Konoha headband wrapped around her from shoulder to shoulder shined in the light "To make the deal better I'll even drop my pouch with all of my weapons in it leaving me defenseless."

Minori took off the pouch hanging around her waist a and reached into the bag dropping all of her kunai and shiruken, but as she was reaching in she slip two of her explosive notes under her sleeve at the same time she was dumping out the contents of the bag 'Two left...I won't win, but atleast I can give them a chance to escape." Minori began to slowly walk her way over to them _"I'll let him strap me down and when he gets ready to...yes! That's it! This will give them the chance to escape even if I die I'll know I've done my job as a shinobi."_


----------



## Vergil (May 13, 2009)

As the horrendous slaughter, sacrifice and torture continued Soran joined in the eerie song that the priests were chanting:

Bow down
Sell your soul to me
I will set you free
Pacify your demons

Bow down
Surrender unto me
Submit infectiously
Sanctify your demons

Into abyss
You don't exist
Cannot resist
Jashins kiss 

(Sorry - had to post that)

________________________________

The guards considered the options. "15. Thats half, you're not worth more than that." 5 more kids were pushed in. The guards let the kids go free, knowing that if she did not do as was expected then the remaing ones would be slaughtered. 

The guards grabbed Minori, physically restraining her and forcing her to the altar, where they began strapping her down. 

"You shall feel Jashin's kiss!" they said bringing out heavy whip, the thick leather lashing at the front of her body.

___________________________________

As Rakiyo and the others reached the village, so too did the messenger bird that Soran had sent. Dante, Kiya and Vergil were already suited up. 

"Hey! You're the new kid on Team 4 huh?" Dante said. He looked around, "Wheres the rest of them?"

Kiya knelt down and looked at his injuries. 

"There will be time for questions later. We should go." Vergil said sharply as he sped off

"That's a pretty important question..." Dante mumbled. "You coming sweet cheeks?" he asked Kiya who was tending to the boy


----------



## Cjones (May 13, 2009)

The whip lashed at Minori ripping some of her clothes and flesh off. A small whimper came out of her mouth each time the rope came down. _"They won't break me"_ Mnori thought as the whipping continued. A small tear went down Minori's cheek not because of the pain, but the fact that this maybe be her final moment alive. Maybe they did get to her with each whipping from then on Minori started to sniffle trying her best not to full out cry. She slowly opened her eyes and watched as the 15 kids exited the colleseum and she cracked a small smile that none will ever see for a long time _"Now...time to put my plan in motion."_

She lifted up her head when the Jashin priest(?) was cocking the whip back for another go "You think that hurts? COME ON! Your suppose to make be bow to Jashin and feel his pain and this shit right? But the only thing I feel is a fools attempt at trying to make me suffer. I've seen kiddy shit that makes me scream out in pain more than this." 

Minori yelled at the man hoping to infuriate, but just in case that didn't work *SPLOSH*. Minori had hacked up as much as she could and spit directly on him "If you  really want to make me feel pain then how about impaleing me on one of your gaurds swords?"


----------



## Vergil (May 13, 2009)

"We shall get to that soon enough." the guard went over and licked her face. "First we shall.."

"Sir!" Soran said speaking up, realising that Minori must have a plan. At least he hoped she did or else she would be sent to her death. "Given...our situation...we should be expedient with the sacrifices. I apologise for speaking out of turn." he drew a knife and made a long cut up the side of him, to join the countless self inflicted scars

The guard looked at Minori and slapped her hard. "Fine. We shall begin the ceremony." The sword descended towards her.


----------



## Cjones (May 13, 2009)

_"We shall get to that soon enough."_ the guard went over and licked her face. She shivered in disgust as his tongue licked all over her face _"You'll be dead soon...I'll see to that."_ 

_"First we shall.."_

Minori got worried by his words _"Damn...I'll have to egg him on"_ but before that Soran spoke up _"He's here?"_ Minori said to to herself in surprise. _"Sir!"_ Soran said speaking up _"Given...our situation...we should be expedient with the sacrifices. I apologise for speaking out of turn."_ Minori then watched as he cut himself with a dagger he had _"He may have just saved my life...I hope we can get help for him."_

Out of nowhere Minori felt a stinging pain on her cheek that effected her entire face as it whipped in the opposite direction. She held her head down then looked up at him with blank eyes filled with murderous intent. This was the first time Minori ever felt like she truly needed to kill someone _"Fine. We shall begin the ceremony."_ He picked up a sword and Minori watched as it descended upon her plunging into her stomach. Her arms fell limp as the blade pierced her stomach, but then a few seconds later when they thought she was dead *POOF* her body disappeared in a puff of smoke and the only thing left was a log.

Minori appeared above them with her tattered shirt "Substitution=basic academy jutsu for use ninja." As the smoke cleared a loud sizzling sound could be heared echoing. In front of the man was an explosive tag *BOOM*. The tag exploded sending some of the gaurds to the floor and others scattered to avoid the blast. Minori hit the floorand began running toward one of the gaurds who was by the children. He opend his shirt to reveal his tatoo _"That's the same as my explosive tag"_ Minori thought. 

She took out her last note and yelled at the kids "GET DOWN!" Minori watched as the man activated his explosive tatoo, but Minori tackled him and herself into the back wall with Minori barely managing to pull herself back he exploded destroying the back wall and sending her flying back some. She staggered some as she began to stand "RUN! GO OUTSIDE I'LL HOLD THEM OFF!" She yelled as the remainder of the children help each other make a run for it. Minori got up and stood infront of the whole getting into a fighting stance to prevent the remaining gaurds from getting past "The only way to get pass here is to kill me!" Though in truth Minori was spent the base should could do was rely on her taijutsu skills and nothing else this was her final stand.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 13, 2009)

Kaion screams in agony as the guard digs the dagger deeper into his stomach, twisting it ever so slowly. The Uchiha lays back in a bloodied heap unable to defend himself due to the sheer blood loss. The pain is mind numbingly excruciating, it feels as if.....well it feels as if someone is stabbing a fucking knife into his stomach, there's no other way to describe that, Kaion thinks macabrely.   

"C'mon now show me that Sharingan!" the guard snarls at Kaion and he twists the dagger around through the Uchiha's flesh. Kaion grimaces in pain and grits his teeth but he doesn't scream. His breath comes in shallow and ragged gasps and he starts coughing up blood. Truth be told he has no clue how reactivate the Sharingan. It sort of just turned on on its own. 

"That.....that...*cough* ...tickled a little bit....why don't you try...*cough*...a little to the right," Kaion tells the guard and he spits a glob of blood in his face. 

The guard laughs and he wipes the blood from his face then he licks the blood off of his hand. "There was the easy way, boy, but you just chose the easier way. Either way your Sharingan will be mine and then I'll rule this order!" He stabs the knife even deeper into Kaion's stomach and twists it around. Kaion utters a bloodcurdling scream and suddenly his dark hued eyes swirl around, transforming into the bright crimson of the Shaingan. The one tomoe in each of his still developing Sharingan eyes seem to pulsate with Kaion's screams.

The guard smiles from ear to ear, "AAAAH there it is. My path to becoming Jashin's greatest champion!" he proclaims with eagerness. He cruelly twists the dagger back out of Kaion's midsection and aims it for Kaion's right eye. 

"I'm gonna dig that eyeball out slowly, make sure I get all the nerves and what not..." he says with a sneer. "Also I want to savor this moment!"


----------



## Rakiyo (May 14, 2009)

Risu watched the three jounin scatter off. Rakiyo's unconscious head still resting on her lap. Even though they went threw alot Rakiyo looked as if he was sleeping peacefully. His scars becoming the main attention Risu finally built the courage up to touch them. They were rough to the touch and felt like scabs. Risu's kekkei genkai activated and for a moment she saw Rakiyo's life flash before her eyes. Tears welt up and began to rain down on his face. She began to sing softly to the sleeping Genin.

"How can I repay you, brother mine?
How can I expect you to forgive?
Clinging to the past, I shed our blood
And shattered your chance to live

Though I knew the laws, I paid no heed
How can I return your wasted breath?
What I didn't know has cost you dear;
For there is no cure for death

Beautiful mother, soft and sweet
Once you were gone we were not complete
Back through the years we reached for you
Alas, it was not to be

And how can I make amends
For all that I took from you?
I led you with hopeless dreams
My brother, I was a fool"

"Risu" Rakiyo said weakly as Risu looked into his eyes. She clung harder on to Rakiyo's neck his blonde hair brushing up against her chest. Yohiko arrived with two other Medic Ninja. Rakiyo's vision began to fade and slowly everything turned to darkness. 

----------------------(Rakiyo's dream)---------------------------------------

  We see 4 year old Rakiyo splashing the water near the shore of a lake. He laughed as the passing fish would scatter off in fear not knowing that the waves were merely coming from a curious toddler. "What are you doing Rakiyo?" A soft caring voice stops Rakiyo in his tracks and he looks up with a great big smile on his face. "Playing with the Fishies mama" He laughed while saying it. His mother gave him a warm smile, She had long black hair with emerald green eyes that sparkled so bright they could cheer up anyone on the gloomiest day. She wore a light blue sundress with a snow pattern near the bottom and her hair was in a ponytail tied with a clean white Ribbon. "Really, Are the fishies playing back?" She asked encouraging his curiosity. He gave a great big nod "Uh Huh" She merely laughed as Rakiyo went back to splashing the water.

------------------------------(Konoha Hospital Room 115)-------------------------

  As the darkness parted and Rakiyo's eyes embraced his surroundings he awoke to a spinning ceiling fan, The room was warm yet breezy though to the open hospital window. His left arm was wrapped in bandages as well as his left leg that caught the wooden sharpnel from before. He cringed a bit as he tried getting up the pain still residual as well as a bit of exhaustion. "You shouldnt get up, youre still hurt idiot" He looked and it was Namida who was bringing a new wet cloth to wipe the sweat of his brow. "Namida" He said with a great deal of surprise in his voice. "Yea?" Namida asked as she twisted the cloth causing the remaining water to trickle down into the aluminom pan.

  She wiped Rakiyo's face and for a moment rested it against his cheek. The two merely looked at each other "Namida Sensei says its time to go" Tategumi's nasily voice interrupted the moment. Both looking away with a shade of red conquering their cheeks. "Oh before i forget" Namida reached into her pocket and pulled out a note and handed it to Rakiyo "It was written by that girl you were with earlier she said to give it to you when you were awake. 

"Risu" Rakiyo thought to himself. Namida waved as she began to leave with Tategumi "Try to be more careful next time Rakiyo Bye" Rakiyo waited until the two had completly left before opening the note. "Meet me outside of the Village" Rakiyo looked at the note as two passing birds sang.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 14, 2009)

Soraio heard twin explosions resound behind him; he'd managed to stall the two guards long enough for their suicide jutsu to backfire. Still, the explosion knocked Soraio off his feet, slamming his head into the wall sideways. Shaking his head gingerly, Soraio got to his feet, blinking. 

Feeling a warm tear slide down his face, Soraio put his hand under his right eye....and it came away red. _That stupid eye got hurt again,_ Soraio thought with uncharacteristic anger. Furious, he reached into his vest and removed a green eye patch with a long strand that wrapped diagonally over his head, with the kanji for the word "wind" being inscribed upon the patch. Donning it, Soraio muttered softly to himself, hating having to wear it. Putting his grievance aside, Soraio slipped back towards Kaion....

Upon arriving, Soraio remained behind the wall, watching with his left eye. Seven corpses, five charred, two with cut throats. _Kaion must have more ability then I gave him credit for,_ Soraio thought to himself. He grimaced at one of the burned bodies, recognizing it as a young girl's former body; so Soraio hadn't been much help after all. _Damn._ In the here and now, Kaion was apparently being tortured by the lone remaining guard, who wielded a truly wicked knife. Soraio glowered from the shadows, and made three quick handseals, creating a single clone that walked towards Kaion's tormenter, as Soraio himself used his chakra to stick to the ceiling....

_"I'm gonna dig that eyeball out slowly, make sure I get all the nerves and what not..." he says with a sneer. "Also I want to savor this moment!"_

"It's not hard to take an eye from a half-dead Uchiha," Soraio's clone taunted. The guard whirled, releasing Kaion as he brandished his dagger. "Another ninja come to save his friend?" The guard sneered, waggling the knife with one hand. "You've already lost one eye, it seems. Don't make me take the other one as well....." 

Soraio's clone laughed, walking towards the guard with his hands folded. "'Friend,' huh? I wouldn't say that," the bunshin said flightingly, its voice as breezy as Soraio's. "But yes, he's my teammate and I can hardly let you mutilate him. You see, I'm a lot like the wind." The guard blinked in confusion at this last statement, so Soraio's clone explained. "The wind is a gentle, playful, even loving spirit when appeased; a soothing warm balm or a cooling breeze on a hot day brings pleasure to all the world," Soraio said. "But when enraged....the wind destroys everything with the almighty gale of a hurricane, until it is avenged. Much like I will now do to you...."

Soraio's clone suddenly popped into smoke, with Soraio himself dropping into the make-shift smokescreen. "TarenKen!" Soraio yelled, pummeling rapid-fire blows from his bandaged right hand into the guard's midsection, then seamlessly spinning into the TarenKuya, kicking the guard's chin and throat with half a dozen kicks at once. The guard stumbled back, dropping his knife. Growling with rage and foregoing the speech process, he instead punched at Soraio, who flowed around the guard's fist like a gust of wind. _As I suspected,_ Soraio thought. _His greed prevents him from being willing to sacrifice himself for his "god."_

Soraio dropped to the floor, sliding under the guard's legs and spinning on the ground, kicking the back of the man's knees. Transferring his weight to his back and shoulders, Soraio lifted his legs up and sprang up using his arm strength as he popped his legs. With a violent spin, Soraio planted a roundhouse kick in the back of the man's head. As the Jashin cultist fell to the ground, Soraio retrieved his knife, standing over the man with a frighteningly cold and dark expression over his gentle visage. "Don't," the man gasped. "How pitiful," Soraio spat. "I'm not like most of my teammates; I've been taught how to use a blade since I was a child, and I learned something else as a by-product: life and death are cheap. Life is easy to take, death is easy to give. And that is what makes both so valuable. Anyone who can't understand that has no right to demand his own life be spared! If you dare to ask anyone for help, why don't you ask your accursed _god_ to save you!?"

Soraio dropped the knife as he lifted his leg, catching the handle under his heel as he stomped down, embedding the knife in the cultist's throat. The man clawed in vain as his life's essence faded away from him, pouring from his throat in liquid form. "Do you hear it?" Soraio demanded. "Kaze no koe....the sound of divine wind." Soraio leaned forward, sending up one more splatter of blood as he slammed his foot all the way through the man's neck.


----------



## Vergil (May 14, 2009)

*Konoha Hospital*

Nara Kira had heard that one of his genin had made it back and he rushed to the hospital. Sure enough there Rakiyo was, getting treated and Kira went to his side and grabbed him by the collar of his clothes pulling him up to his face.

"What the hell do you think you're doing?!" he yelled. "Not only do you have the audacity to come back without your fellow team mates but you bring....that...filth inside the gates of Konoha with you." He said referring to Risu. "As if we don't have enough to worry about with all these damned half breeds running around..."

"What was that Kira?" Mio walked in. 

Kira let go of Rakiyo and stepped back. "My apologies Hokage-sama. I feel that my student had not follwed proper protocol and..."

"I think he did just fine. In fact all things considered I think he did excellently." Mio said smiling gently at Rakiyo and then narrowing her eyes at Kira.

"With all due respect maam, allowing people not from this village inside is.."

"Kira. Are you questioning me?" Mio asked very politely, with THAT smile on her face. Kiras heart jumped into his mouth.

"No maam. My apologies."

"Good. Now get out before I hand you over to the interrogation squad." Kira bowed shooting a horrid look at Rakiyo and left.

Mio, who was the chief medical advisor looked Rakiyo over. "Hm. Just exhaustion and a few injuries. Don't worry you'll be fine. Do the people you brought with you need medical attention? If so, I shall send someone...nice...over to treat them." She had Kiya in mind but she had gone off to retrieve her team. 

She had already alerted the guards at the gates to allow any victims from the Jashin camp inside for full treatment.

_________________________________

*Inside the colosseum*

The guard looked in shock as his dagger was embedded into the log. This was Soran and Minri's only chance to save the remaining children. There were still more guards than could be comfortably handled. Soran looked around desperatly, there was a small alley that was used to transport the dead through, wide enough for two people side by side.

"Konoha girl!" he said not knowing her name. "Trust us... I mean me...or him... we have to go through there!" he pointed at the alley. This would ensure they did not get blindsided and the superior numbers of the guards would mean nothing if they pursued. Soran led the children to the alley, fighting off the guards who were trying to recapture them

"Run!" Soran shouted.

"Soran! You traitor. You will never stop screaming! Never!" the guard said having removed the knife from the log


----------



## Rakiyo (May 14, 2009)

Rakiyo fixed his collar which was wrinkled during Kira's fit. He thought about what his sensei said "Not only do you have the audacity to come back without your fellow team mates but you bring....that...filth inside the gates of Konoha with you" he gribs at the light blue hospital sheets that were uncomfortable for anyone who had skin. "Shes not filth" Rakiyo thought as his anger began to seep. He watched the Hokage scold his sensei and leave, Her smile reminded him of his mothers smile.

   He loosen his grip on the sheets watching the wrinkles fall into place. "Raito" he thought about his comrade who was probably still at the compound. He slowly got out of the hospital bed carefully placing more weight on his right leg to support the injured left one. Just as he was about to fall he was caught by someone he knew quite well. "Hey dumbass" He looked up and to his horror it was his rival Hiryu with a big grin on his face. "What do you want Uchitard" he said mocking Hiryu's clan. Hiryu responded by tapping Rakiyo's wound with the tip of his sandel. "AHH!!" Rakiyo cried out in pain. "You sick bastard" He said.

"I'll take you too her" Hiryu said ended their squabble. Rakiyo's eyes widen and accepetd his rivals help for now. Slowly but surely the two boys exited the hospital and starting making their way to the designated area. Risu stood her hair blowing in the wind she was wearing new clothes that was given to her by the Medic Ninjas. She turned around gave Rakiyo a huge smile. Rakiyo smiled back, The sun began to set changing the color of their clothes to an orangy tan.


----------



## Kuno (May 14, 2009)

Kiya growled at the pair but quickly followed knowing the boy would be okay.  ?I knew this was going to happen?? her eyes glared forward as she took her place between the pair.  ?I ought to beat the crap out of both of you.  I think I will when we get back?? she said slamming her foot into the branch and pushing faster, hoping her squad was okay.
________________________________________

Akiro growled with a grin as he climbed to his feet in a flash.  ?Dying is what we are about?? he said wiping a bit of blood from his chin.  ?Mine or yours?  I wonder?? he then licked the blood of his hand.  ?Yours?? he said answering his question and pulled another kunai.  ?I will finish you now.  Jashin likes your blood.?  

He charged forward and swung his knife purposefully only giving a few shallow cuts to Koyaiba.  ?A little pain first is enjoyable?? he began to swing the knife a wildly now looking to finish him off.  Koyaiba dodge one swipe then caught another in his shoulder.  ?One more should finish it!!?  He yelled leaping forward only to slip in the blood pooled around the genin.  Akiro landed on his back his head hitting the ground hard as he looked up stars in his eyes from the impact.
__________________________________________

Hanabi giggled at the girl in front of her.  ?You won?t touch me?? she said grinning as she charged forward knife in hand hoping to see her opponent through the smoke.  She swung her hand back and forth wildly.  She felt a thud from her right then another from her left before she would swing in that direction.  Twice through the assault she heard her opponent hiss as the knife made contact.  
________________________________________

?What the hell??  Hideki mumbled as the attacker seemed to come from all sides.  He swung the knife at one of the clones and it caught no resistance.  ?Clones?? he grumbled then grunted as he felt a couple of strikes hit his back.  He quickly dove forward out of range and turned as he fell.  He quickly flipped the hand signs and turned in mid air before using the same wind jutsu from before, hoping to dispel the smoke.

He crashed down on the ground and slowly came to his feet.  Most of the smoke was gone but some still lingered.  ?Now?? he then charged forward knife in hand.


((Okay guys?finish them off?but make it good? >.>))


----------



## Vergil (May 14, 2009)

"Sure. You knew it was going to happen. Just like you know eeeverything." Dante said responding to Kiya's strop. Their mission, now that the stealth aspect of their students mission was over, was a simple eradication mission. With any luck they wouldn't have any hostages but they were under strict instructions to ignore the hostages and go for the kill. It was a tough decision but the Hokage was adamant that she could not let any member of the cult survive.

They were going to arrive there soon. Vergil looked at the castle layout. 

"Usual procedure it seems. I'll take the lookout posts along the top of the walls. Kiya you're on first aid. Dante you....you do whatever." he said knowing that he never stuck to any sort of role. Though he somehow got things done.

"Gotcha!" Dante said seemingly understanding a mission he had. They closed in on the castle.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 14, 2009)

Kaion coughs up blood but he wipes it from his mouth. He smirks at Soriao after the boy finishes the guard. Kaion's Sharingan eyes still flare with brightness in contrast to his pallid face which has lost its color. 

"*cough*You're pretty good for someone who's not an Uchiha...hehe," but then he frowns as he looks at Shion's body in the corner. "...I messed up...." 

Kaion's head slumps to the stone floor in a daze. He stares up at Soriao's eyepatch and he chuckles, blood streaming out of his mouth. _This is just like that time when Obito gave Kakashi Hatake his Sharingan,_ Kaion thinks with irony. _Except I'm better looking then Obito and this guy is uglier then Kakashi_. Kaion always loved that story because to him it proved how awesome a Sharingan could make a normal person. He reaches up his trembling right arm and points at Soriao's eye patch and then he pats his own right eye. 

"If I don't make it then you can have my Sharingan. Maybe you'll use it better then me..."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2009)

Koyaiba lunged forward, grabbing Akiro by the collar. The boys scremed in rage, attacking each other brutally with their fists, raining blows down on each other. Akiro whips out another knife, but his wrist is Grabbed by Koyaiba, and their grapple only gets more intense as they fight for control of the weapon. Koyaiba snarled, kneeing Akiro right between the legs. The boy cried out in suprise and anger. 

"What the hell kind of fighting is tha-"

*Shlunk*

Akiro looked down into his stomach where Koyaiba had pushed the knife. The genin's eyes were flat, empty, devoid of all emotion. 

"Go to your fucking god," he muttered, dragging the blade slowly towards Akiro's heart. The young cultists screamed in agony, thrashing around, but that only made it worse. Finally, the blade reached his heart. With brutal swiftness, Koyaiba slammed the blade deep into Akiro's chest. The boy let out a small, wet, whimpering cough, and the light faded from his eyes. 

Koyaiba stood, putting his hand to his injured stomach. It hurt like a bitch, but he would live. He watched the Hyuuga twins and shrugged. They would be fine. He felt a strange tug, pulling him forwards, down a long hall....

Trai's chamber was filled with elite guards, their weapons of choice at the ready. Swords, knives, spears, and other, more exotice weapons had filled the room.

Trai walked slowly among them, holding two qickedly carved sickles. They were blood red. He wore a bizzare suit of midnight black armour. 

"They rebel." He said simply. "He held his scythe up to what little light there was in the room. "And they will be punished for it. Come men. Today, Jashin will be pleased."

He exited the room, moving at a slow, steady pace. The guards filled in behind him, praying in low murmurs. Koyaiba stood there, bleeding, panting heavily, and deifantly holding a kunai.

"This," He growled, "is as far as you go." He charged Trai, who caught the Kunai on one of his sickles, spinning and knocking Koyaiba's feet out from under him. He sneered, holding Koyaiba by the throat.

"Insolent child. I will gut you for our glorious god." He smiled cruely. "But I want to enjoy it first." He threw Koyaiba through a wall, the genin screaming in pain as new wounds formed.

"COME MEN! TONIGHT WE KILL INFIDELS!!"


----------



## Emo_panda227 (May 14, 2009)

She dodges easily, but takes the hits on purpose. The power wasn't very strong, and it seemed she relied on speed. This would be a good match for her then. She's not too strong, and she's tiny so she was fast. Some blood drips off the enemies dagger as she retreats elsewhere. She grabs her shoe and suddenly disappears. A hidden shoe suddenly sky rockets itself to the girl and hits the enemy softly on the head before falling. A Decoy? Yes. She quickly runs up to the other side and she had gentle fist already.

With each punch on a chakra system she said something. "People" "Like" "You" "Don't" "Deserve" "Life!" More punches came and as soon as she was satisfied she jumps back and watches the girl struggle. She had already been fighting previously so she was tired. Tsuki breaths deeply. Some blood spilled out of the girls mouth and the girl only grinned as if enjoying it. Suddenly a fist plunged into Tsuki's stomach. 

She was pushed into a rock and she falls over. She was coughing blood. The area that the girl had hit was a weak spot. "Damn it" she growls and struggles to stand up. Now they both were pretty tired. It seemed the other one had a kunai in her hand. She grabs her own and spits out some blood. Blood drips from her and she looked as if ready to throw it. Suddenly both kunai's were thrown at a high speed and you could hear two plops upon the ground. When the ground cleared on their side Tsuki and Hanabi were lying motionless upon the ground. It had been five minuets of non stop battle. 

Tsuki grips her fist and growls. She couldn't move at all. The dagger that other girl used must've had an effect on her. The kunai sticks out of her arm. She turns her eyes to her brother. "Defeat him" she mumbles and takes a hand to take the kunai out. It was soon followed by a hiss. the other girl lay dead. The kunai had struck her heart. She slowly crawls over to a corner to nurse her wounds. All the while she watched her brother. 
(that good?)


----------



## Cjones (May 14, 2009)

_"Konoha girl! Trust us... I mean me...or him... we have to go through there!"_ he pointed at the alley.

Minori breathed trying to catch her breath taking those beatings took more out of her than she thought. She looked to where Soran was pointing and noticed a small alleway and began to make her way there "Ugh...this...is...where...it get's rough" she said in between pants. _"Run!"_ Soran shouted and Minori picked up the pace even though she was hurting all over _"He saved my life again...next time I need to stop being so naive."_ Minori finally made it over to where they were and began running to the alleyway right behind them.

She reached into her sleeve remebering her last explosive tag and pushed it back inside _"I'll wait for this...it may be more important later on."_ Before she continued she turned to Soran and nodded "Thanks...for saving me again."


----------



## F.O.K. (May 14, 2009)

Taiyo jumped up to dodge the wind burst, but then was caught by the kunai in the leg. He fell to the ground, caughing. "Crap." he said, trying to ignore the pain. He stood up, hiding behind a wall before the smoke fully cleared. He dug through his kunai, only one explosive kunai left.

He formed one more Bunshin, and sent it out at Hideki. Hideki flipped back, and when he landed, the real Taiyo came in and kicked Hideki in the face, both of them flying towards the wall and Hideki's head pounding agianst the wall.

Hideki groaned, his eyes slowly opening. "What-" he said, and Taiyo took out an explosive kunai, and stabbed it into Hideki's face. Taiyo jumped back, and when he landed back, an explosion was heard. Gray matter, blood, and chunkes of Hideki's skull rained everywhere, bathing the perimiter.

"Hey, sis! You can take her, and I sense a very strong gathering of chakra in the area Koyaiba went, so I'm gonna go help him!" he yelled, running where Koyaiba went.

He entered the dark room, and saw Koyaiba against a wall, it looked like he had just been thrown. "What happened?" he asked, and immediately got angry. "I was supposed to be the one to hurt you in battle first..." he said, anger building up inside him. He turned to the Elite guards.

"You bitches think you're fucking god Jashfuck, or whatever the fuck his name is, is so awesome! We wiped your religion out before, don't think we won't be able to now, motherfuckers!" he screamed.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 14, 2009)

The guard spins on Issanni, punching her in the face, sending her flying backwards.  The young kunoichi spits out a tooth as she stands, charging forward her mind is oblivious to all sound.  The guard makes the next move, tossing her over his shoulder at the easiest time.  Issanni slams her body into the guard’s back, knocking him to the ground.  There is a few loud screams as the two roll on the ground, a bloody mess on the ground made of the guard and the young kunoichi.

The man looks as if he is enjoying the pain, while Issanni is trying to get up, ignoring the pain.  The kunoichi glares at the guard, slamming her hand into a slice in his chest from his own blade.  The man snaps her forearm with his hands, the last of his strength draining from his body.  Issanni rips her arm from his chest, her body covered with wounds, a thin layer of blood all over.

Issanni looks around wild-eyed as she runs off, panic running across her face.  The young woman takes off, to find someone to help.


----------



## Vergil (May 14, 2009)

"You have saved me!" Soran said. "Had you not come I would have been here forever!...I don't want that....the screams I hear them..." He pulled at his hair and then started to calm down. The guards tried to follow them but could only fit in two at a time. Soran made some hand seals.

"I got to chuunin before I was sent here...found out I was Doton inclined. This was the only move I learned. Doryuu Heki!" he spat out a line of mud on the ground, which suddenly grew into a wall, sealing off the exit.

"That won't stop them. It'll take just two of the human bomb technique to blast through it. We have to try and get these kids to safety before the demons...monsters....before THEY come!" Soran ushered the terrified children. "You have to lead them to the main gate. I've called for backup, hopefully they'll be here soon."


----------



## Emo_panda227 (May 15, 2009)

After she mended she followed her brother. "Done" she said as she caught up with him. When she looked around she could see Koyaiba against the wall and bloody(obviously from battles ect). The Jashin was a vile religion, and it took a lot not to cough up anything else. she seemed stable for now, and a little worn out. Blood was on her and a few wounds. Only a few were actually serious though. "Brother." she said as she regained her breath. "Do not go overboard yet."

She stood behind him and manages to stand strait up. "What was that wack job of a hokage thinking of sending us kids?" she growls some. "This is more than even a chuunin can handle perhaps. "Koyaiba!" she said as he was thrown through a wall. She runs to him and kneels beside him all still alert. "Don't be so reckless please. I beg of you" she said as she watches her brother. The elite guards seemed tough. She was between the elite guards, and the hurt Koyaiba. Her brother was nearby, and getting angry at them. In her hands were kunai and she was ready to activate byuakugon anytime.

"Are you okay Koyaiba?" she finally asks and  watches the elite guards carefully.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 15, 2009)

Miyako follows Taiyo and Tsuki into the room that Koyaiba entered. He sees Koyaiba bloody body against a wall. "Ouch..." he mutters some looking at the scene. He sees the several elite guard and the man with two sickles. "This won't be easy..." he mutters quietly. He pulls out a two kunai, one for each hand, then stands ready. The self-inflicted cut on his hand hurt some as he held the kunai tightly.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 15, 2009)

"Are you okay Koyaiba?" she finally asks and watches the elite guards carefully.

Koyaiba looks up, dazed. "Wait...no, watch ou....." Trai flies through the hole in the wall created by Koyaiba's body, slamming his foot into Taiyo's face. The Genin tumbles backwords and Trai swings his sickles downwards towards Tsuki. Tsuki manages to deflect one but the other hits her in the shoulder, drawing a long cut. Trai laughs and brings his foot down on Koyaiba's injured stomach, then his other one on his hand. Koyaiba hears a snap and knows he won't be performing jutsu anytime soon. He lets out a feral scream and struggles to stand, panting heavily. Trai simply watches him with cold, hard amusement. Behind him, Koyaiba can hear Taiyo standing, watching Trai more warily now. _He's so fast...probably even faster than Dante, or Vegil, or Kiya. And those weapons, he's mastered them. How in hell do we beat this guy?_ And suddenly Koyaiba knew. They would need the genin. All the genin, and then they might just be able to kill this monster. Taiyo....Tsuki...." Koyaiba coughed. "The other...the other genin. we..need them."


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 15, 2009)

Soraio tilted his head, as if bemused by Kaion's offer. "As much as I appreciate your willingness to repay my debt, I don't your lovely red Sharingan would go well this," Soraio replied, lifting the patch to reveal a partner to his own beautiful green eye. Underneath the patch, red blood crusted the edge of the eye, making it difficult for Soraio to move his eye and uncomfortable to blink. Settling the tight patch back into place, Soraio knelt and hoisted Kaion up and over his shoulder, then transferred him to his back, holding him piggy-back style. "Besides, I can't let a _nekama_ die in a trash heap like this. My depth perception's a little off right now, so you just serve as my eyes for now. I'll get you out of here and set you down someplace you can rest, okay?"

Without waiting for an answer, Soraio started a brisk walk towards the exit, knowing he'd have to go back in to help the rest of his fellow Genin. As he turned a corner, Soraio paused as his hearing detected a muffled sniffling. Walking over to a small, out of the way cupboard, Soraio opened the door. Staring up at him was a young girl, maybe four years old, with terrified blue eyes. "D-Don't...goway!!!" she screamed, apparently thinking Soraio was a cultist. Soraio reached out and gently stroked her cheek, kneeling with Kaion on his back. "Relax, neechan," Soraio cooed. "We're the good guys. Come on, I'll getcha out of here." Taking the girl's hand as her sniffles quieted, Soraio stood up, adjusting Kaion a little. "You weigh more than I would've guessed," Soraio complained to Kaion, the muscles in his arm and back rippling with gentle strain.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 15, 2009)

The sun began to set, hiding behind the sea of trees that surrounded konoha. Its orange light bent and spread across the land. Risu smiled at Rakiyo who had been carried by his Rival Hiryu Uchiha to the meet up spot. Hiryu laid Rakiyo down a near by tree and let the two have their moment as he walked away. Risu sat next to Rakiyo under the giant tree as the birds began to make their way home to sleep.

"Thank You" her soft apology broke the silence as she rested her head against the bark of the tree. "You saved me from that awful place" as much as Rakiyo was happy to hear that sadness still loomed in his heart as it came with the price of the life of Risu's Brother. Her hair cascading down her shoulders framed her fragile face. "Risu...I'm sorry about your brother" Rakiyo's apology put a knot his throat making it hard for him to speak. "If only i was stronger then maybe" Risu placed her head on Rakiyo's shoulder "You did what you could and i couldnt ask for more" Rakiyo tried to soften his body to make his shoulder more comfortable but his atheletic physique prevented that. 

"I wonder if the others will be okay" He said as his concern for his fellow shinobi grew. Risu qwelled his fear "Those older Ninja looked really strong besides if those other ninjas are like you then they'll be too strong to die" Rakiyo smiled as her encouraging words flowed threw his body making his wounds for just a moment seem like nothing. "We'll wait here and greet them when we get back...Its the least i can do" Rakiyo said remembering his senseis words about abandoning his teammates.

-----------------------(Somewhere within the fire country)--------------------  

  We see a demolished warehouse with rubble, debris, and unconscious ninja bodies everywhere. Siyatsu had one by his throat pressed against the wall increasing the pressure with each passing moment "WHERE IS HE!" Siyatsu's paitience began to wear thin as the ninja had been determine in keeping their information to themselves. As the ninja refused Siyatsu held at his palm as lightning played around his hand as he began to build Chakra for an attack. "ALL RIGHT ILL TELL YOU"The ninja had chosen his life over loyalty "He's currently at an abandoned Prison outside of the Leaf village" Siyatsu realizes the prison hes talking about "Kamemuteki...But what would he want their" Siyatsu thought to himself. He knocked out the ninja and continued on his path but not before soaking the ninjas head in some sake for causing him so much trouble.

----------------------(The Abandoned Prison Kamemuteki)----------------------

  Deep within the hollow chambers of the once notorious prison Kamemuteki footsteps echoed in its empty hallways. Finally arriving at the destination the heavy door was open its hinges rusted beyond repair. The room was only lit by candle light and a silhoutte of a man sitting over a desk reviewing some scattered papers were the only noticible features that stood out. The man at the door way wore a white jounin outfit with long white hair. He brandish human bones for piercing 3 on each side of his ears and his malevolence was palpable. "It seems like the Jashin cult is doomed to fall. They severly underestimated the hidden leafs _will of fire_" he said almost mockingly. "I hope you dont make the same mistake..." The candle light revealing the man at the desks face "Nara Kira"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 15, 2009)

Soraio helps carry Kaion up and all the Uchiha can think of is how things weren't supposed to turn out this way._ I was supposed to save the girl and then be the hero,_ he thinks. His imagination refused to let him think any other result would be possible but then it came crashing down like a giant felled Redwood tree with the words dreams painted across the bark. _Now the girl is dead, I might as well be dead and who knows how many others didn't make it._ He remembers only a couple days ago how he laughed off this mission, thinking it would be just another easy day. Kaion grimaces bitterly as he remembers how foolish those words sound right now. 

As they pass by Shion's body, Kaion takes one last look at her, letting the memory sear into his brain. _I'm sorry_ he thinks inwardly. Kaion just slips into his own little world while Soriao amkes his way through the compound. He replays the moments leading up to Shion's death over and over again, trying to think of what he should've done differently. Maybe been smarter, faster, something...anything. Suddenly a muffling sound snaps him out of his inward thoughts. Soriao discovers a little four year old girl hiding in the cupboard. Kaion stares at the girl and wonders just how many like her, maybe even younger could still be in danger. 

"We're the good guys. Come on, I'll getcha out of here," Soriao tells her. Taking the girl's hand as her sniffles quieted, Soraio stood up, adjusting Kaion a little. "You weigh more than I would've guessed," Soraio complained to Kaion, the muscles in his arm and back rippling with gentle strain.

Kaion narrows his eyes as Soriao says this. Suddenly he pushes off of Soraio and lands on the ground under unsteady feet. The Uchiha leans back against the cold stone wall of the corridor and clutches his bloody stomach with his left hand. "Don't insult my pride. I can still walk," he tells Soriao derisively. _I don't need to be carried around like some weakling!_ he thinks to himself. 

He gestures at the little girl, "You should go and help the other guys. You can still fight but I'll just slow you down. Let me take her, I'll get her to the main gate. I can at least get that right," he tells Soriao. _Before I bleed to death at least_ Kaion adds wordlessly _and maybe I can find some other kids out of here along the way_.


----------



## Vergil (May 15, 2009)

The gate of the Castle was obliterated with a burst of flame from Vergil's mouth, who quickly ran up the catle wall and began to take out the guard posts. Dantes eyes searched for anyone he recognised.

*"Kaion and Soraio over that way. And a lot of mangled flesh. Hope you skipped breakfast."* Dante said looking at the charred and scattered body parts. *"Looks like they exploded. Gross." *

Kiya nodded and ran to their direction. Dante stretched out.

*"Right, now where's the big fish?"* he said looking around. He spotted the genin all over the place, on the whole they looked like they could cope but there was a chamber with a man with a huge chakra reserve. *"Damn. Looks like I caught me a winner."* Dante made his way towards Trai's chamber, but not before helping a few kids escape.

*Fire Country*

"Jashin? Hah. Nothing but trash, you're talking to one of Konohas elite." he said lighting his cigarette. "We shall make preperations during those exams and strike shortly after. I'm just waiting for a few potential recruits to my team to be ready." He had another two genin waiting in the wings, who had been together for a year and had conncocted an elaborate story to get them on his team for the chuunin exam. 

"Also I..." he stopped, spinning suddenly to the door. He sensed something and he was not a fool to not trust his insticts. He ran to the door swinging it open. There was no-one there. However it didn't mean that there never was. He signalled to the table that the meeting was over and the candles all went out. Kira looked out into the trees. Someone WAS there. But who? His mind raced through all the possible scenarios and solutions. He came up with one should he be confronted by it.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 15, 2009)

Hinote opened his eyes, sighing a bit. "Damn... what time is it?" He asked himself, gazing at the scattered bodies of the men he killed. "Huh... Someone ought to clean that up." Hinote mumbled, walking through the halls casually. He paid no attention to his wounds, even though they made it painful to walk. "This place seems kinda... dead." He chuckled, trying to find the exit. "Helooooooooo?" Hinote called into the silence, trying to find someone. He touched the wounds on his back as he walked, his hands getting wet with the blood that hadn't dried. The cuts were deep enough that they would make scars, but he couldn't care less. He liked the idea of having a giant X-shaped scar across his back. It seemed badass in his head.

"Anyone?" He called again, trying to figure out if everyone left yet or not.


----------



## Cjones (May 15, 2009)

With the path blocked for now Minori with Soran ushered the kids down the hallway towards the main gate. She was leaning against the wall her wounds from the whiping on her body had begun to bleed again. The front of her clothes where tattered and you could see her bra, but thankfully she had picked up the cloak she stolen _"This would have been embrassing"_ Minori said to herself.

After a few minutes loud explosion could be heared behind them "They're trying to break down the wall" she said aloud. Ahead she could see the light outside and had everyone pick up their pace. Soon they made it out and Minori could see Konoha shinobi all around and her sensei. Minori staggered to the ground and used her healing palm to try and stop the bleeding "Mission complete, but I have to give some of the credit to saving these kids to Soran" Minori spoke aloud now her mission was acomplished, but something still bothered her _"Where's Hinote, Tsuki, and the others?"_


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 15, 2009)

Soraio tilted his head again, considering Kaion for a moment. While the act was against his better judgement, he had to admit Kaion's plan also made sense; of the two, Soraio was more likely to be of help to the others. Soraio turned to the small girl and knelt down to her level, giving her a friendly pat on the head. "Keep this guy out of trouble for me, okay?" Soraio said with a one-eyed wink. The girl gave an uncertain smile, and nodded. Stepping away from Soraio, she grasped Kaion's hands, looking up at him uneasily.

Satisfied, Soraio stood up and looked back at Kaion...or rather, the wound in Kaion's stomach. "You probably won't do this, but consider it anyway," Soraio said. "Don't push yourself after you get her out here. Find a place to rest and wait for help. I don't intend to lose a _nekama_ on my second mission, ok?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 15, 2009)

Kaion nods at Soraio and then turns his head towards the sounds of large explosion emanating through the compound. "I'll be fine dude, good luck," Kaion tells Soriao. "C'mon let's get outta this yahoo town, kid," he tells the little girl and they both walk towards the main gate, making slow progress due to his wound but Kaion toughs it out and keeps up a good pace. 

Kaion looks down at the girl and smirks at her as they walk along the corridor but she looks back warily at his red Sharingan eyes. "My name's Kaion what's yours?" he asks her. She still stares blankly at his eyes, "Your eyes spin," she tells him warily. Kaion raises a curious eyebrow, "Huh?" and then he realizes that she must be talking about the tomoe in his Sharingan. He's seen them swirl around before when his Sister activated her own Sharingan. 

Kaion chuckles then grimaces slightly, even laughing hurts he thinks. "Oh I'm sorry....I'm still new at this," he mutters. He closes both his eyes and seems to concentrate, then reopens them after a second. The Sharingan is now gone and his normal dark colored eyes remain. The girl smiles at the display as if Kaion just did a magic trick.  "That's not my only trick," Kaion tells her. He reaches into his weapons belt and pulls out a pack of Konoha Legendary Ninja Gummi snacks. "The cherry Jiraiya's are the best but the lime green Orichimaru's aren't that good," he tells the girl and hands her the pack. 

She looks at him questioningly before taking the pack as if its a test. "Go on take it," Kaion assures her. The girl smiles and eagerly grabs the pack, ripping it open and stuffing a handful of treats into her mouth. "My name's Aisa," she says through a mouthful of candy. Kaion nods as they reach the corner. There's a great commotion up ahead and Kaion draws out a Kunai. He peeks his head around the corner expecting to see more guards but instead he sees a mass of children running through the main gate and much to his surprise he can even see some other Konoha Shinobi.

Kaion sighs with relief, "Well Aisa....we made it." They both make their way towards the gate and out into the open field. "AISA!" suddenly a boy and a girl about Kaion's age runs towards them. Aisa smiles from ear to ear as she sees them. The boy and girl embrace the four year old and start laughing. "We were lookin' all over for you!" the boy exclaims. He looks up at Kaion and nods gratefully, "Thanks for savin' our sister. We got separated after those bastards dragged us to the Colosseum," he says. The Uchiha shakes his head, "Ah I really didn't do anything," he mutters. He kneels down in front of Aisa, secretly wishing that Shion was here as well, and pats her on the nose with his index finger. 

"Thanks," he tells her. Kaion gets back up and walks back towards the gate, intending to find anyone else left behind but he only makes it three steps before he falls face down onto the ground.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 15, 2009)

Trai attacks again, spinning his blades ruthlessly towards Koyaiba. The young genin barely deflects them and launches a reckless attack of his own, aiming for Trai's heart. It's no good, and The cult leader simple laughs, kicking Koyaiba in the chest and raining blows down on him. "I'm just toyin' with ya kid!" He shouts, slamming the handle of his bade into the side of Koyaiba's head. Koyaiba barely gets his guard up again in time to block another blow. With efforetless grace, Trai spins and rips a long gash in Koyaiba's side. Koyaiba screams in pain and rage, as his attacks become more sloppy and desperate. Trai continues laughing maniacly. The Elite Guards aren't even attacking. They seem completely confident that their leader can take these young fools. 

_Which, of course, he can._ Koyaiba reminds himself, dodging another attack. He can't keep this up for long. The abilty gap between him and Trai is amazing, if the cult leader had focused any more than a fraction of his strength into killing him, Koyaiba knew he would be dead.

*Thump*

Koyaiba looks to the side. One of the Elite Guards has fallen. He lies still, unmoving. But what....

"FOR THE JIHAD!" Ali screams. Behind her are several of the younger cultists. They mug the Elite Guards. Caught completely unaware, the Guards stumble backwards, trying to defend themselves, but the younger cultists seem to sweep over them like a wave. They're armed with elaborate knives, swords, and axes. Ali herself had ditched her knife for a bow, and on her hip was a long chain with a blade on the end. With liquid grace, Ali opens fire on Trai, who effortlessly cuts them in half. He launches himself at the girl, but she rolls, whipping the knife she had earlier out of it's sheath in her sleeve. She jabs it at Trai, managing to sink it deep into his arm. Trai roars in pain, backhanding Ali right into the wall. She falls and struggles to regain her footing, the other cultists moving ahead of her like a human wall. They've done the same for him, Koyaiba notices, and Taiyo as well, but not Tsuki. She seems to be unimportant to them. 

"For the Jihad!" Ali yells again. Despite himself, Koyaiba can't keep a grin off his face.

"FOR THE JIHAD!!!"


----------



## Rakiyo (May 15, 2009)

(Kamemuteki)

   The mans white hair glistened as Kira scanned the area. Though no trace of the ninja remained they knew that they had been spied on. "Anbu" The man says with a slight amusement in his voice. "Let me take care of them Kira ive been bored out of my mind in this hell hole" Another persons voice interrupted the man from getting up. His figure hidden within the darkness "Zugaikotsu just becareful you dont attract any unwanted attention understand". Zugaikotsu grows a sly grin on his face "Don't worry ill make sure to take care of him quick and easy. Dont wait up Kira" Zugaikotsu leaves the room and heads off looking for the spying ninja.


----------



## Vergil (May 15, 2009)

Having transported a few kids outside the gate, Dante saw a kid lying face front on the ground.

*"Come on kid, this ain't no time to be sleeping."* he turned him over and saw it was Kaion. His byakugan saw his chakra system and therefore he, was just fine. *"Heh. Cool. I knew he was a good kid."*

He took out some bottled water and splashed his face with it. *"Wake up, dude."* Dante noticed a different chakra in him. It was the Hokages. *"Well might as well activate that."*

Dante thrust his palm into Kaions stomach, forcibly activating the extra chakra. It would take him a while to get up and he couldn't wait around. He pulled out the Tobi/Madara doll and left it in his hand. *"You earned it kid."*


----------



## Cjones (May 15, 2009)

Minori spent the last bit of chakra she could muster stopping her wounds from bleeding, but couldn't really heal them. While she was doing so in the back ground she could here two more explosions the latter explosion being louder than the former "They must have broke down Soran's doton wall" Minori said outloud. She thought it would only be a matter of time before more of the gaurds showed up.

Minori got to her feet and searched for one of the nearby ninjas "There are some gaurds  on there way out here comming in from that entrance" Minori said pointing to the passage way she just came through. She watched as the ninja nodded and gathered up some others to set up an ambush there. Minori began walking along the grounds _"I really need to change clothes"_ she said thinking to herself.

As she was walking around she saw a man give a boy a doll and bound off inside. Curious Minori walked over to the body to inspect and noticed it was *Kaion's*. She rushed over to his body to check him "His breathing is kind of ragged, but he'll be okay." She inspected his body until she noticed the huge stab wound through his stomach "Got to adminster first aid." Her hand began to glow a light green again to try and stop the bleeding "Damn this is all I can do I left my medical kit inside."


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 15, 2009)

"See ya, _nekama,_" Soraio whispered, flitting off into the twisting hallways of the complex. His long hair flowing out behind, Soraio dropped all pretense of stealth, dashing right past what few guards remained. Keeping his eyes peeled for any and all Konoha shinobi, Soraio desperately searched for his comrades.

_Kaion isn't my only_ nekama, Soraio thought. _The others are too...._ And I'll help them all, Soraio promised himself. Drawing his wooden kodachi from his obi sash, Soraio dashed headlong into the fray, which had spread out to engulf the entire building....


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 15, 2009)

Kaion groans and stirs slightly as he slowly comes to awareness. "No mom that wasn't me who who snuck into the women's hot spring. It must've been a clone..." he mutters. He coughs violently and his eyes flutter open suddenly. Kaion looks up and sees Shion kneeling over him, smiling. _"You saved me!"_ she says happily. "You're alive?!" Kaion wonders aloud. He reaches out to touch her face but then the image of Shion flickers and becomes Minori. 

The Uchiha frowns and rubs his eyes in confusion. _I'm going crazy_ he thinks. Kaion stares at Minori for several seconds just to make sure that it really is her and deep down he's deeply disappointed that she's not Shion. Minori looks tired and injured to Kaion, in fact so much so he thinks that she should take care of herself first.

"Don't waste your charkra on my account. You should heal yourself or someone else who needs it more then me. I'll be fine, just put a band aid or something on my stomach,"  he tells her trying to sound tough.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (May 15, 2009)

She sudddenly gasps as pain fills her shoulder. She gasps in pain and holds it. "We need help right?" she asks. Her shoulder bled heavily. She would be useless in battle now. She would need both arms to use her move. It confused her about what was going on. Where they helping them now!?! She watches carefully as she holds her shoulder and stands up. 

It seems they were on their side now, and Koyaiba seemed to be enjoying it all. It made her eye twitch but it seemed humorous. She needed to get stronger of course. She could feel blackness creeping over her eyes. She struggled to stay standing and leaned against the wall. She was sore and tired all over. Some blood drips down in globs some andthen she collapses to the ground. Her eyes stayed open a bit more to see the battle turning to a positive for the three people. Her eyes closed and she blacks out.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 15, 2009)

Hinote found the front entrance. "Success." He said, smiling and pulling out a kunai, ready if there were any guards out there. He had on an odd smile, full of anticipation. "This is gonna be one hell of a party!" He yelled, kicking the door open, only to see that no guards were there. "...Or not. Oh well. Can't win them all." Hinote chuckled, throwing the kunai into the air and catching it between two fingers, though it cut those fingers slightly.

"That's a shame..." Hinote laughed, licking the blood from the cuts. "And that... That is oddly good." He said, kind of surprised with himself. He was just now realizing that he was acting differently than usual. "Huh... Oh well, it's all for the best, I'm sure." Hinote said, walking around outside to find people. He spotted Minori after a few minutes and walked up to her, not realizing that he was shirtless and covered in his and other people's blood. "Hey... Fun mission, eh?" He said, standing behind Minori.


----------



## Cjones (May 15, 2009)

_"Don't waste your charkra on my account. You should heal yourself or someone else who needs it more then me. I'll be fine, just put a band aid or something on my stomach," _

"Stop trying act like your all right just lay here and shut up" she scolds him. Though deep inside Minori was glad he was alright and wasn't dead he was a comarde after all no matter how annoying she thought he was. "Done" Minori said as she leaned back wiping the sweat off her forehead she was tired and didn't look to much like a woman...not that she ever did anyway. She stop the bleeding for the moment and ripped off a piece of the cloak to wrap around the wound.

She took the cloak she had stolen and wrapped it around the front to cover her bra which was showing from the whippings she had gotten. _"Hey... Fun mission, eh?"_ She heard a voice say behind her. Minori looked up to see Hinote standing above her shirtless. He had blood all over him and he seemed different "Yea it was fun alright...Besides that on your way out did you see any of the others? I think they may still be inside." Minori stood up, but really couldn't make it nowhere so was spent. She sat down hoping to regain some energy and looked at Hinote again "Why don't you have a shirt on?"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 15, 2009)

"A shirt? Oh, some guards tore it off before they... you know, burnt me and such." He said, pointing to the burns on his chest from when the guards held a torch's flame to his skin. "No big deal though. I feel fine." He laughed, despite his terrible condition. "But no, I didn't see anyone else in there on my way out. Well.... No alive people." He corrected himself, yawning.

"I'm tired and I need to clean myself up... Are we just waiting for the others now?" He asked, seemingly bored with the current situation. Hinote sat on the ground and activated his Sharingan, examining his hand. He wanted to understand what he could see with it that he couldn't before.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 15, 2009)

Kaion tries to sit back up after Minori is done but he thinks better of it after the explosion of pain in his midsection. That and the fact that Minori would go apeshit on him if he opened up his stab wound even more. Kaion sighs, after a couple of minutes he finally notices that he's holding a figure in his hand. "Huh?" he mutters. Kaion examines it and his eyes widen as he recognizes the orange swirling mask of Madara that he wore in his later years. _That's weird_ he thinks, _I guess Vergil must've given it to me when I was out of it or something. _

He removes the mask and stares at Madara's lone right Sharingan eye, which is shaped into the Mangekyo pattern that was unique to him. Kaion wonders what the great Uchiha would say to him for his inability to protect someone he so dearly wanted to save. For some reason he pictures Madara sounding exactly like his father. Very cold and blunt. _"You failed because you're weak and softminded..."_ or some other criticism like that. 

Kaion puts the figure into his pocket. He's not in the mood even for his Legendary Ninja Action figures at the moment. The boy stares at Hinote as he activates his Sharingan. _Oh so he awoke his eyes too_, Kaion muses. 

"You're missing a tooth dude. Maybe Minori can grow you a new one or something," Kaion tells Hinote and he points at his own front tooth to show which one that Hinote is missing. _It's an improvement actually_ Kaion thinks.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 16, 2009)

_"You're missing a tooth dude. Maybe Minori can grow you a new one or something," Kaion tells Hinote and he points at his own front tooth to show which one that Hinote is missing._

Hinote looked up at Kaion, deactivating his Sharingan. "Thanks. I know it happened.... I was there when they ripped it out of my head." He said, taking his tooth out of his pocket. "No need for Minori to fix it, I've got this under control!" Hinote chuckled darkly, stabbing the missing tooth back into his gums where it should go.

"Tada! It's all better now." Hinote said, blood dripping from where the tooth was stabbed back in. Hinote caught the blood on his tongue and swallowed it.  He felt the tooth, wiggling it around. After adjusting it a bit, it was a sound fit. "Uchiha Hinote... Dentist extraordinaire." He laughed, picturing himself with a dental drill and a waiting room full of scared children.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 16, 2009)

Kaion stares at Hinote blankly as he slams his tooth back in as if its a nail. It reminds Kaion of those times when he was in Pre Ninja school and he used to try to hammer the square toy peg into the circle shape. It took forever to get that one right. _Yeah this dude must've hit his head hard or something_ Kaion thinks. 

As Hinote grins like a gimped hick who can't afford to see a dentist, Kaion shakes his head at him. "Yeah that didn't help dude. You look like a jack o lantern on crack. Maybe you should get your head examined too while you're at it.....no offense but you seem different is all."  Even though they were both Uchiha, neither of their families were really that close though he and Hinote might as well be third cousins or something like that for all he knew. For some reason Kaion's dad only associated with certain other Uchiha families, something to do with class he had once said. 

Kaion looks at Minori on the side, "Does he always act like this?....you know like batshit crazy?" he whispers at her. Even though his whisper is perfectly audible.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 16, 2009)

Taiyo lashes out ruthlessly, cutting down any guards or anything that isn't Koyaiba, Tsuki, Ali, or her men. He makes his way towards Trai, but stops dead in his tracks when he hears a familiar scream. Who could that be? He knew he knew it from somewhere, but who?

Suddenly he realised. "Tsuki!" he yelled whipping back around and running over to his sister. He dragged her to cover, safe from anyone attacking her. "You'll be safe sister...I promise." he said to her, brushing hair out of her face. he let his rage fuel him, as he charged into the break out.

Taiyo took out a kunai, stabbing and hacking at all in his way. He made his way over to Trai, a stupid and useless attempt to attack a monster. He made it out of the crowd, and charged Trai. "Fucking ass hole! You'll pay!" he screamed, throwing a kunai at Trai. He ran behind Trai, jumping up into the air and punching down at him.

The attempt failed, easily being deflected, Taiyo being thrown at a wall. He slammed against the wall, coughing up some blood. He stumbled up. "You...bastard...the only...thing you...will...accomplish in life...is death." he said, screaming again and charging at him. He made two bunshin, and jumped around mising them up. All of the three Taiyo's took out kunai, all coming from a different direction and aiming to jab at every guy's weak spot between the legs. "_Its useless, we're gonna need some back up._" he thought.


----------



## Vergil (May 16, 2009)

Dante soon bumped into Issanni. *"Oh hey Ms Lee. You ready to go kick some ass. I'm headed that way. Seems to be a strong motherfu...uh...dude over there and lloks like Koyaiba and a few others need some help. Waana come and save the day?!"* He said pointing a finger in the air. He then spun around behind Issanni and caught a kunai that was headed towards her.

*"Hey Vergil jackass. You wanna do your job properly or do you want me to hold your hand through it?"* One of the look out posts exploded and another kunai came from that direction. He knew it wasn't the guard that threw it. Dante dodged the projectile.

*"Whatta clown."* he said. *"Let's go. Team Awesome!"* Dante said and ran towards Trai's chambers.

After what seemed like a few blinks of the eye they burst in. *"Koyaiba! Tsuki! Taiyo! Dudes, you getting your ass kicked? He's only a Jounin."* he said praising them for holding out this long. *"For the Will of Fire!"* Dante shouted.

He looked at Trai. *"So. You like hurting kids huh? I'd like to see you try it with your brain all over the floor."* The man didn't appear to have much in the way of chakra, meaning his strength lay elsewhere. He knelt at the genin.

*"Ok guys one after the other. I strike, fall back, you strike from a different direction, fall back, then you strike etc. Don't give him time to counter. Issanni, you're in this too your speed and power will be the most useful here. Stay focussed and aim for critical points. Go Team."* 

Dante ran at Trai, the blue chakra emanating from his palms as he struck out a palm towards his neck. Trai deftly dodged it and was about to counter the still outstretched arm, when Tsuuki came in from the other side, crouching and aiming for the leg with her strike. Trai was forced to step back as Taiyo ran, using his sister as a spring board to perform a flying dropkick. Taiyo was swatted down but landed on his feet just in to see Koyaiba perform a beautiful sweep, forcing Trai to jump. Finally he was somewhat vulnerable. Lee shouted as her fist connected with Trai's ribs sending him flying back.

He landed on his feet and laughed. "You guys crack me up. Let me show you the real power of Jashin." The elite guards that were still alive smiled. Finally he was becoming serious.

'Dammit, that combination was beautiful. It would have left me at least dazed' Dante thought. 'I need to see what this guy is all about.' he said watching intently as Trai prepared an attatck


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 16, 2009)

Miyako stands away from most of the gening, seemingly frozen in place. Fear coursing through his body as his eyes grow wide at the bloody event unfolding before him. His hands shake uncontrollably causing him to drop his kunai. He falls back against the wall behind him and slides down it, trying to stay unnoticed by everyone. He forces his eyes shut some trying to hide himself from the battle.


----------



## Vergil (May 16, 2009)

(OOC: sorry chibi - didn't know you were there))

*"Miyako? What you doin? Piss your pants later."* Dante said not looking away from Trai. *"If you can't do this - why did you become a shinobi then?"* 

Trai was twirling his sickle around, waiting for another attack. He looked strong, confident. Usually when a person is outnumbered and has to face three Hyuugas, an Uchiha and two other very resourceful ninja they would shit themselves, but Trai remained as calm as ever. It was unnerving. Dante wondered what the base of his confidence was.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2009)

Trai laughed some more.

Then dissapeared. 

Koyaiba stared. He simply _wasn't there_ anymore. Some kind of teleporta- _boomf_ Something hit him hard in the ribs, sending him flying back. _Snickt_ Blood gushed from a wound on Ali's back that hadn't been there a moment before.

_No way. No freaking way,_ Koyaiba thought, suddenly panicking. It wasn't a jutsu. Trai was just that fast. "Damnit!" Koyaiba shouted. "He's too fast! Fall back! Try and find a way to slow him!" _Snickt. Snickt. Snickt._ Some of the younger cultists began just dying, killed by an enemy too fast to see. Ali was still standing, swinging the bladed chain around herself so that running at her at that speed would be suicide.

...............................

_Thats it._ Koyaiba looked around frantically, pulling wire out of his pocket. He tied one end to a kunai and threw it towards the base of a wall. It hit with a solid thunk, and Koyaiba repeated the trick with the other end, completing the makeshift tripwire. He pulled out his last Kunai and grinned. "Bring it, bitch."


----------



## Kuno (May 16, 2009)

Kiya rushed around and spotted the three talking.  “At least they are alive…” she thought to herself as she bounded toward them.  She looked them over a sighed.  “You guys have been through a lot.  I am proud of you guys…” Kiya said with a small smile as she knelt next to Kaion and scowled at his wound.  “Minori you did this?  Good job…but let’s finish it…” Kiya quickly placed her hands over his stomach and healed him so he can move.  With a nod she looked at the three.  “You guys did a good job but your pretty damn bad off.  Head back to the village…escort any of the other kids that will go with you.  Then straight to the hospital.  I mean it!” she said standing and heading off.  “Now!”


----------



## F.O.K. (May 16, 2009)

Taiyo nodded at Dante. "Yes, Dante-sensei." he said. He moved in again, performing slashes and stabs, only to be gracefully deflected by the man's scythe. "When we finish with you...I'm gona slice your head off, and mount it at the Hyuga camp gates to be admired by all who enter." he said, charging in with another variety of strikes, all deflected.

He stopped and remembered what Dante said, remembering the teamwork they were supposed to put forth. As he was lost in his thoughts, Trai sliced down at him. Taiyo jumped back to keep from getting his body slide in half, but was slashed across the arm, leaving behind a horrible scratch. He staggered, regaining his footing.

"GRAAAAAAAAAAA!" Taiyo screamed a war cry, lashing out a flowing and deadly variety of strikes, using his kunai and his Byakugan to lash out upon the monster. The strikes were hard and fast, using his attacks to vent his pain and anger. He tracked the incredibly fast Trai with his Byakugan, heeping his eyes locked on him and jumping over Koyaiba's trip wires.


----------



## Cjones (May 16, 2009)

_"Does he always act like this?....you know like batshit crazy?" he whispers at her. Even though his whisper is perfectly audible._


Minori blinked and then looked over in Hinote's direction. Kaion was right he was indeed different something about him changed. Minori look back at Kaion "No...this mission must have changed him..and...not for the better it seems." She was worried, but she decided to leave it alone for the moment _"As time goes by I'll see if he truly has changed."_

A few minutes passed by when Kiya finally saw them and rushed over to check on them looking over Kaions wounds. _?You guys have been through a lot. I am proud of you guys??_ Kiya said with a small smile. Minori nodded in response to the praise. _?Minori you did this? Good job?but let?s finish it??_ Minori couldn't help, but feel a little happy that someone else complimented her work "Thank you Kiya-sensei." She had the cloak still tied around her she didn't want anyone to see her shirt all destroyed _"When I get home I'll have mom look at me"_ she thought to herself.

_?You guys did a good job but your pretty damn bad off. Head back to the village?escort any of the other kids that will go with you. Then straight to the hospital. I mean it!?_ she said standing and heading off. _?Now!?_ Minori got to her feet and bowed "Yes sensei" and she began to round up the kids who would have the most trouble walking back "Hinote come over here and help!"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 16, 2009)

Miyako snaps back to reality after hearing Dante's words. He stands up, grabbing his kunai at the same time. He looks around seeing a lot of blood and a few dead bodies.  He sees a few of his fellow genin around him but doesn't pay any mind to them. In the back of his mindhe could hear his father yelling at him for being a failure and not being worthy enough to be an Uchiha. He finds a narrow hallway around the corner and goes down it quickly, finding a little bit less gore in this area he takes a few deep breaths, walking slowly down the hallway. He puts his head down and watches his feet as he walks, ashamed to be an Uchiha and a shinobi.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 16, 2009)

Issanni nods at Dante, ?Hai, Dante-sensei.? she mutters, running off towards Trai.  The young kunoichi watches the battle unfold, all the crimson blood dry on her body.  Issanni?s image flashes as she took off her weights.  Her body appears behind Trai, and in an elegant spin she throws her arm at him just to be blocked and thrown away.

?I?m not going to give up!? Issanni screams, ignoring all pain in her body, as she continues in a dance-like pattern,_ ?My peers aren?t giving up?so why should I!?_ the kunoichi yells at herself in her mind.  ?Move together.? she growls through her teeth, throwing her punches at her strongest strength.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 16, 2009)

Hinote heard Minori call for him to help. "Right." He said and moved over to Minori. He looked at the kids, scratching his head. He grabbed two of them, both of whom seemed unable to walk very well. Hinote supported one kid with each arm as they stood next to him, one arm around Hinote as support. "Well then... shall we?" Hinote asked with a yawn. He started to walk forward, helping the two kids walk as well.

_These crazy Jashin people... They know how to beat someone up damn good..._ Hinote thought as he walked.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 16, 2009)

Soraio tore around the corner, the sound of fighting loud and clear. The young man's vest was stained with blood, and he had several bruises on his arms and back, with a few cuts to match on his chest. Shaking off what appeared to be a set of entrails from his shoulder, Soraio stopped as he caught sight of *Miyako.* Blinking once, Soraio walked up to his teammate, his right eye covered by the eye patch as he whistled, getting Miyako's attenton. "Something wrong Miyako?" Soraio inquired.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 16, 2009)

Miyako shakes his head slightly as he hears Soraio's voice. He turns around and looks up at him. "Hmm..oh no...I'm fine..."	Miyako mutters turning back around looking down at his feet. 'Why am I so damn weak?!' Miyako screams at himself in his head. He turns back around, "What's wrong with wrong with your eye?" he asks seeing Soraio's eyepatch. He wanted to change the subject quickly so he wouldn't seem too weak in front of his partner.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 17, 2009)

Kaion breathes a sigh of relief after Kiya heals him enough to be able to move around. Although his right arm is still too numb for him to move it very much. He sits up and stares at all the children being rounded up and ushered to safety by Hinote and Minori. "At least they're safe," Kaion mutters as he stands up to his full height. 

"KAION!" someone yells at him. Kaion turns his head and sees a group of children about his age running towards him. The Uchiha immediately recognizes the boy in the lead and frowns...it's those kids, Otawa and whats his face, who were traveling with Shion he thinks glumly. They stop in front of Kaion with expectant faces. "Hey we've been looking for Shion everywhere but we can't find her. I remember you went after her, so where is she?" Otawa asks Kaion. 

Kaion furrows his brow and looks down at the ground, unable to respond. _She got blown up because I was an idiot_ he thinks inwardly. 

"She....she....well she didn't make it," Kaion mutters, still keeping his eyes pointed at the ground. Otawa and his friends all frown and look at Kaion with unbelieving faces. "But you're a Shinobi..." one of them responds in shock. As if this alone should've been enough to protect Shion. Otawa narrows his eyes at Kaion and balls up his fists. *BLAM!* Suddenly he punches the Uchiha in the jaw. Kaion backpedals but regains his balance. He looks up at Otawa but there is no anger in his eyes. 

"I know why she died!" he yells, "It's because you were probably loud and stupid just like you were when you tried to enter this place. Shion saved your ass! She always helped other people!!" He throws another punch at Kaion which he could easily block but instead he does nothing. *BLAM!* Kaion hits the ground on his back and Otawa starts raining down punches on him. "She deserved better!!!" Otawa yells at Kaion. Suddenly the other boys grab Otawa by the arms and drag him back. 

"C'mon its not worth it Otawa," one of them mutters. Otawa shrugs them off and spits at Kaion's feet. "All you shinobi are the same, you just play your stupid games and the rest of us get caught in it!" Otawa exclaims bitterly. "Later, HERO!" then he strides away followed closely by his friends.  

Kaion wipes his nose and mouth of blood. He sits back up and looks towards the temple as if deep in thought. The Uchiha gets back to his feet and walks towards the temple gate. 

"She does deserve better," Kaion says quietly.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 17, 2009)

The sun sets we see Tategumi walking Namida home. The two covered up in bruises from the vigorous training their jonin sensei had put them threw. Namida traced the pebbles on the group with her eyes as her thoughts slipped to concern about Rakiyo's well being as well as his relationship with Risu. Tategumi looks at his tired teammate and breaks her train of thought "Namida how about we go for some ramen?" Tategumi asked with a kind of confidence in his smile though in fact he was still nervous from building enough nerve to ask her. 

   The orange light slowly began to dim, She shook her head no "Sorry Tategumi imma head home another time k?" she said as she waved good bye and left. Tategumi's head slumped in despair as he was once again rejected by the "Girl of his dreams". "Oh namida why dont you like me?" Tategumi asked as if he knew the answer. The night lights slowly began to turn on as the sun went away. Rakiyo and Risu who were waiting for the another genin to arrive had fallen asleep out side of the gate.

------------------------(Kamemuteki Prison)-----------------------------------

  An anbu black ops ninja scours the giant empty compound for an exit but with each step he seems to get more and more lost. "Dammit i need to get to Hokagesama and report that kira is a" Just then his porcelon mask fell smashing unto the floor. Blood dripped down his grey uniform as a hand pierced his chest from the back. He looked back and saw who it was "ZUGAIKOTSU" the anbu cried out. Zugaikotsu's white hair shimmering in the dark prison. "You know its rude to spy on people" He said with a big grin in his face as he began to claw at the wound from the inside. The anbu screamed in pain. "HOW DARE YOU BETRAY YOUR HOKAGE YOUR SENSEI MIO!" The anbu cried out quickly ended Zugaikotsu's elation and turning into anger. Zugaikotsu raised his arm causing the anbus collar bone to snap in half instantly killing him. "She is no longer my sensei" he said staring at the corpse.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2009)

Koyaiba locks eyes with Trai. The cult leader smiles slightly, giving one of his sickles a nice twirl.

"What kid, you wanna go? C'mon, hit me with your best shot. I doubt you'll even be able to touch me."

"Nah," Koyaiba replies, doing his best to ignore the pain that fills his entire body. "But how about you come over here?" He grins slightly, raising his Kunai. "Hit _me_ with _your_ best shot, huh?" Trai laughs.

"I don't believe it! This ones still got some fight left in him! I gotta admit, you guys impress me. But it doesn't matter. This was over before it even started." He tenses, preparing to dash at Koyaiba.

Which was exactly what Koyaiba wanted. _C'mon you stupid ass...C'mon...._

Trai sped forward, disapearing completly, and Koyaiba felt a sharb stab of fear. What if he had seen the wire? What if he avoided it through sheer luck? What if he had place it too low...

"AH!" Trai appeared suddenly, arms pinwheeling. He had hit the tripwire, hard, and the wire held. Trai hit the ground and began skidding, his own momentum working against him. He slammed into the wall and was immediately swarmed by genin. They take deadly advantage of Trai's momentary vulnerability, punching, kicking, even biting and scratching. Taiyo hits him hard in the forhead with a gentle fist, Isanni pound him in the chest with powerful punches anf kicks. Ali sinks her teeth into Trai's thigh, and he screams in pain and rage, shaking the genin off and standing to his feet.

Where Dante slams a katana into his chest.

Trai lets out a sound, a small sound of pain and disbelief. The light fades from his eyes, and he slumps down to the ground, blood pouring from the gaping hole in his chest. Ali bends down and picks up his sickles, clipping them to her belt. Koyaiba lets out a whoop of victory.

"Oh yeah! Koyaiba to the rescue bitches! Now if it isn't too inconvenient, I think I'll faint now..."

And the whole world slips to black.


----------



## Vergil (May 17, 2009)

*"Damn. Thanks guys. That made everything a lot easier."* Dante said pulling out his sword. *"Issanni. It's your team mate - you carry him back. I'll check the remaining cells. We're blowing this place to the ground, so, all of you, make sure you head straight outta here and head straight to Konoha."*

Dante's eyes turned very serious as his byakugan caught sight of the torture chamber. There were mutilated bodies, tortured to death. They were only children. He would take each one of the dead and bury them. 

*"Get outta here."* He said quietly


----------



## F.O.K. (May 17, 2009)

Taiyo cheered once they had finished Trai. And when Dante told them to get out, he remembered something. "Um...D-Dante sensei? I...I told him...I would take his head...could we mount it at the Hyuga gates? Or even better, the village gates!" he said in excitment.

He took out a kunai and began to walk towards Trai's cold lifeless body. Which was covered in blood after his brutal beat down.


----------



## Vergil (May 17, 2009)

*"Uh...no."* Dante said looking at Taiyo. *"I know he did a lot of bad things but he's dead now. Besides, the Hokage would have your head on a stick if you did that."* Dante said lightening up a bit.

*"Now go on. Escort the kids to Konoha. We have a team of people who are ready to help them out. And if you think its raining dead people, it's only Vergil."* He said noting the bodies being flung from their posts on the top of the castle wall.


----------



## Cjones (May 17, 2009)

In the forest on the way back to the village Minori had Hinote help her round up most of the children who couldn't walk and help her escort them back to the village. Minori looked down at one little boy who didn't look no more than 7 who had a scared expression on his face. "Don't worry we'll be at Konoha in no time and then we can help you find a place to leave at...kay?" Minori spoke to the boy in a soft voice so she wouldn't scare him. The boy perked up and held onto the cloak that was hanging around her and gave a small nod.

Minori looked on ahead and noticed the part of the forest "Not to far we'll be in Konoha in no time" she spoke out to the whole group. She couldn't help, but think back on this mission _"I have a feeling this mission will have a great effect emotionally and physically on us."_ She couldn't help, but glance in Hinote's direction who seemed to be calm at the moment _"I think he's a perfect example and...Kaion."_

Meanwhile in Iwagakure

A tall dark figure was making it's way toward the gate to leave the village. When an ANBU member appeared in front of him "Lord Takeo preparations for you trip is complete" the ANBU said eyes hidden behind his mask. The man  called Takeo placed a hand and nodded "Good...I expect no problems then it will be a while before I be back so hold down the fort here" Takeo said speaking with the utmost faith in the man. The ANBU nodded his head and was getting ready to leave before asking a question "Sir...why are you going to Konoha? If you don't mind me asking?"

Takeo looked at the ANBU behind him and began to answer "There's an old friend of mine I haven't seen in a while I'm going to see. You may know her as the Hokage of the hidden leaf." The ANBU was shocked and taken back "Lord you know--" but Takeo was already gone.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 17, 2009)

Issanni pushes up the guard outfit she had on, then slices the jumpsuit to the elbow with a kunai, and slashing the bandages off.  She reveals a huge bruise on her forearm, and in the middle a bit of a swell.  “Hai, Dante-sensei.” she says, somehow not paying any attention to the pain.  “Anyone willing to help me?” she says as she picks Koyaiba up over her shoulder with a large grunt.  

_‘No one can see my pain…no one will be allowed to…This guy is so heavy as well.’ _Issanni thinks to herself.  “I do not need anyone if they do not want to help me.  But it would help.” The kunoichi says, looking around at everyone.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 17, 2009)

Taiyo sighed, tilting his head down. "Okay..." he said. He lifted his head up to Issani, and rose his hand. "Sure, I'll help." he said, putting his arm over one of Koyaiba's shoulders. He turned toward his sister. "I'll see you later sis." he said with a very tired expression.

This mission really took a toll on him, with all the running and fighting and what not. He could not wait until they got home.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 17, 2009)

As Hinote walked, the pain from his wounds started to get to him. The cuts on his back, the bones broken in his hands and ribs, the burns on his chest, the skin peeled off of his hands. It hurt. Badly. Having the kids supporting themselves against Hinote didn't make it any better. "Get off of me..." Hinote told the kids, slightly angry. He was feeling constricted, as if he was being forced to move yet weighed down by these children.

The kids both looked at Hinote, giving a questioning look, full of confusion. "Wh-What do you mean, sir?" One of them spoke up.

"I said... *GET OFF OF ME!*" Hinote yelled, pushing the kids off of him, them hitting trees. Hinote breathed heavily, looking around, his eyes full of mixed emotions ranging from anger to pain and fear with confusion mixed in as well. His eyes became crimson with the Sharingan as Hinote ran forward at full speed, leaving his team and friends behind.

_Just stay away... All of you... Stay away._ Hinote thought as he ran, avoiding trees at his speed with help from the sharingan's clearer vision.


----------



## Cjones (May 17, 2009)

_"What's going on"_ Minori thought as she watched Hinote just throw the kids off of him and speed down the road. "Hionte" Minori yelled out his name, but he was far to gone for her words to reach him. "Stay here" Minori told the kids and put them up by a tree as she went to check on the others. Minori rushed to their side to see were they injuried "Are you all alright" Minori said silighty worried about their condition.

One of the kids responded in a low voice with "No...Ms. Ninja." She stood up and look around her _"Damn I can't leave here...some of them have trouble walking and there's to many to carry on my own the best I can do is just treat them and wait for the others."_ Then Minori remembered the crow that the Hokage gave her and concentrated to disperse it giving her a boost in chakra some. She stared in the direction Hinote ran off in and couldn't believe he would do something like this. She never showed the expression on her face, but she was pissed.

Minori let out a breath she was holding and glance one finally look in the direction he ran off _"Hinote....just wait"_ was all Minori said before giving her full attention the the children.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 17, 2009)

In a woodland clearing that overlooks a valley not to far from the now destroyed Jashin compound, Kaion stands over a large dirt mound. His face and hands are smeared with dirt and he looks and feels totally spent. Kaion jabs a wooden pike with a sign attached to it into the ground and then stands back to double check his work. It was the best that he could come up with on short notice. He plans on coming back here when he's learned a proper sealing and Doton jutsu. That way nothing will ever disturb this place he thinks. 

Kaion draws a Kunai from his holster and carves some words into the sign. After about a minute of carving, Kaion steps back and nods with a satisfied look. It was something that he read from one of his dads books, it just seemed to fit and its all he could come up with. He throws the Kunai at the base of the mound and then walks away. 

The carved sign reads...
_I hope for nothing. I fear nothing. I am free._


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 17, 2009)

"My eye....?" Soraio inquired, tilting his head in a bewildered fashion. Then he blinked, pointing at his patch. "Oh, this? Nothing. It got hurt in a training exercise a few weeks ago; I got knocked in the head and it got agitated, so I have to wear this stupid thing." Soraio looked at his teammate, apparently sensing something was wrong with Miyako, but knowing better than to pry it out of him. 

Instead, the young boy merely placed a comforting hand on Miyako's shoulder, nodding at their comrades as they filed out. "Come on, _nekama._ We're going home, mission accomplished, right?" Soraio grinned, closing his eye as he squeezed Miyako's shoulder, then filed out, holding his arms back behind his head in his usual aloof manner.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 17, 2009)

Kaion makes his way back towards where Hinote and Minori were shepherding the refugee children from the Jashin compound. As he makes his way through the trees he activates his Sharingan eyes. Somehow they make him see things clearer and not just his eyesight but his thoughts become more focused as well. 

The Uchiha uses his Sharingan to follow the trail of footprints and telltale broken twigs left by the convoy of children. Within another 10 minutes he finally reaches sight of the kids. Minori stands amongst them tending to the wounded. Kaion looks around and notices that Hinote isn't there. _The toothless wonder probably went to find a Dentist_...Kaion thinks. 

He approaches the group and waves at Minori, "Sorry for not helping you guys earlier but I had to take care of something. Anyway I'll help anyway I can," Kaion tells her.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 17, 2009)

Miyako nods slightly, "Yeah...mission accomplished..." he says quietly. He turns around and walks quickly so he can be next to Soraio. He thinks back to just moments ago when he had been comforted by his team mate, his friend. Miyako smiled some, cheering up a bit and getting a little more spring in his step. He holds his arms behind his head like his partner was, mimicing his team mate happily.


----------



## Cjones (May 17, 2009)

"Sorry for not helping you guys earlier but I had to take care of something. Anyway I'll help anyway I can." 

"Good" is all Minori says as she finishes up bandaging the knee of one of the kids. "You see those kids to your right" Minori says pointing to a group of about 8 children "You can help them make their way to the village." Minori's voice came off as a little harsh even though she wasn't trying to. The usually monotone voice had hints of anger in it "I can't believe that bastard had the gull to leave me with all these kids" she thought to herself. Minori began to get the kids she had and piled them on her back while the others walk around her and began moving. 

"Don't lag behind Kaion the village is not to far ahead after a few more feet we should be able to see the gate." While she was walking she began to think about how this could mess up there teamwork _"The chunnin exams aren't to far away...I can't let this get in the way of my thinking I'll have a conversation with him soon enough."_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 17, 2009)

Kaion can sense the edge in Minori's voice and he starts to wonder if all medical chicks are this way. When you piss them off they want to smash you in the face and then they heal you when someone else smashes you in the face but then they smash you in the face again for getting hurt in the first place....pretty weird. 

_This one's like mini me version of that Kiya lady, and then she's a mini version of the ultimate monster, that crazy old Lady Hokage_. _Bitch, bitchier, and bitchiest_. It seems to fit them quite nicely he thinks. Kaion looks at the 8 children and he kneels down in front of them. "Hey who's hungry? Anyone want to eat some super awesome barbecue Ramen?" he asks them. All the children nod eagerly, even the poor kid who doesn't have a tongue. 

Kaion stands up and nods, "Good because I know the best shop. C'mon, crabby lady Hokage won't mind if we put it on her tab. Let's double time it!"  he announces, grabbing up any kids who can't keep up. Kaion leads them towards the Konoha gate like Moses leading his people through the desert, except the promised land is made of Ramen and not milk and honey. As they pass by Minori's group Kaion looks over at the girl. 

"I'm sure your boyfriend is fine. He probably just needed to find a Dentist. I know I would," Kaion tells her as he leads his group to the gate where he spots a phalanx of waiting Kohoha Shinobi. He also recognizes one of the Genin, sleeping by the side of the gate, whats his face, from that rookie squad.


----------



## Cjones (May 17, 2009)

They eventually made it to the gate of Konoha where Konoha shinobi were waiting to take the children off of their hands. Minori let the children go "Don't worry they won't hurt you they'll get you fixed up and give you a place to sleep" Minori told the children as they went with the other shinobi. Minori took this time to strech out a little, but not to much in fear that her wounds would reopen _"Make sure I get mom to heal ths and change into some new clothes."_

Minori thought back on the mission and tried to think of the things she may have done wrong _"I've got to better myself...I won't be like those girls I ready about in books"_ Minori says thinking to herself that is until she heared Kaion make a comment that was just made to piss her off.

_"I'm sure your boyfriend is fine. He probably just needed to find a Dentist. I know I would."_

"My boyfriend?" Minori said under her breath. Any normal girl would have blushed at what he said and would not have made a comment back, but Minori wasn't just any other girl. She turned around quickly locking her eyes on Kaion and began to walk by him. As she passed she whispered only loud enough for him to hear "If you think those Jashin people hurt you then you are in for a surprise. As a medical ninja I have a big understanding of the human body, what they did to you would only be childs play to things I could do to you." 

Minori casually walked by him as if nothing was wrong "Thanks for the help today Kaion I really appreciated it" she said going on her way.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 17, 2009)

"If you think those Jashin people hurt you then you are in for a surprise. As a medical ninja I have a big understanding of the human body, what they did to you would only be childs play to things I could do to you." 

Kaion crosses his arms and narrows his eyes as he hears Minori's faint but audible whisper. That comment actually sort of intrigued him for some reason. In his mind he pictures what Minori could do to him that would be so worse then what he just went through. The only problem is that all the scenario's end up with them both in a hot tub, sipping Legendary Ninja juice box's. 

"Thanks for the help today Kaion I really appreciated it," she said going on her way.

Kaion nods at her as she walks away, "Yeah uh huh...anytime," he mutters, "Thanks for not killing me or anything....nice bra by the way, very trendy," he says the last part very quietly. 

"Whew!" Kaion sighs with relief. He leans his back against the gate and sits down with a flop, feeling the entire missions physical and emotional rigor suddenly catch up with him. Looking at all the saved children makes him feel a little better but only just a little.


----------



## Vergil (May 17, 2009)

Dante carried the bodies outside the castle to a quiet place in the woods. He had found a shovel and was digging. Vergil came up beside him, having disposed of the remaining guards.

"You get too emotional during missions. It's a....tragedy, that is true, but what difference does it make?" Vergil said looking at the bodies laid out side by side.

*"They knew nothing but fear and pain as they died. They deserved better and this is all I can do."* Dante said continuing. *"Go back and report that it was a success."*

"I found something of interest." Vergil said. Dante stopped digging and looked up. "This wasn't an independant cult, it was part of something much larger. I think the Hokage knows something. Why were they torturing them?" 

Dante shrugged. He didn't care why.

"I think they were trying the ones here, were failures." Vergil said. Dante went back to digging.

*"I'm no good at that stuff. Just break it down for me."*

"I'm not sure I can. I'll ask the Hokage and see what she says."

*"Fine."* Dante picked up a body and laid it to rest in the ground. It was so small, barely 5 years old. *"When you find out who is responsible point them out. I have a few words to exchange with them." *

Vergil nodded and disappeared. Dante buried the boy putting a few rocks at the head of the grave and making his way to the next one.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 17, 2009)

Hinote walked into his house, slamming the door closed. His mom jumped and looked at him. "Hinote-kun! What's wrong? Did something happen?" She asked, looking at his wounds.

Hinote groaned and pushed his mother away. "Where is the sword... Where is my father's sword?" He yelled as his mom hit a cabinet. She gasped at Hinote's violent behavior.

"What's gotten into you? You're acting different!" His mother asked, pulling herself up. "Your father's sword is in our old room, mounted in the wall." She said after seeing the look in Hinote's eyes. It was something she had never seen before.

"Good." He said, walking into the room with the sword on the wall. He pulled it off then walked back into the kitchen, placing the sword on the table. "I'm going to grab some clothes, I'll be right back." Hinote told his mother and walked into his room, gathering some clothes that he doesn't wear often.

A few minutes later, Hinote walked out of his house, wearing a pair of black pants and and a shirt with a black jacket over it that hung down to his knees and was decorated with belts. In his hand was a sword, his father's, covered in fresh blood. His eyes were expressionless as he sheathed the sword and started to walk around, his hair slightly messy.


----------



## Cjones (May 17, 2009)

"I'm home!" Minori yelled comming in through the door. Her mother came out from the back holding a box and dropped it. It hit the ground with a loud thud as Azumo ran over to her daughter "Minori! You look at mess! What happened? Never mind let me heal those horrible wounds!" Her mother yelled in a panic which caused Hideo to come down stairs.

"Ahhh Minori your home...those marks look horrible what happend to you?" As Azumo hand moved over Minori's wounds healing everything Minori began to talk about what happend on the mission. The things she saw and how these kids were treated and sacrificed. How she gave up herself to save most of the kids and the plan she came up with to save herself. She told them about Soran and how he helped sav her _"I wonder what happend to him"_ Minori thought in the back of her mind as she continued her story.

She left the part out about Hinote and the way he was acting she would deal with that herself. "You've been through and seen alot on this mission I'm proud that you were able to keep her cool" Hideo said ruffling his daughters hair. Azumo gave a small smile as she finished up healing Minori "Well she is our child after all." Azumo gave Minori a small hug and hurried her up the stairs to change her clothes. Azumo turned to her husband after Minori left "Now about Minori's training."

Half an hour later Minori came down stairs with a fresh pair of clothes. "Mom-Dad going out real quick...got to take care of some business" she said leaving the house before they could protest. Minori walked from her house and went toward the Uchiha district standing 6 feet away from the gate _"Now to see what's up with him."_


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 18, 2009)

Hinote sat outside of his house, staring at the sky in his wonderfully emo-ish evilly black clothes, his eyes blank. No noise came from inside the house and Hinote wasn't sure he wanted to ever enter that house ever again. Too many memories of times past. "Reflect not in the past. The present and future are all that matter anymore." He muttered to himself as wind blew in his face. His wounds were covered by the clothes. He would rather ignore them at this time.

_The chuunin exams are coming soon. I can hardly wait..._ He thought.


----------



## Cjones (May 18, 2009)

Minori walked through the gate _"So this is where he lives"_ Minori thought to heself. As she walked she noticed a real big building which she guessed was the police building "I never can get how ninjas need a police force" she said mocking the idea. Minori looked around and saw how busy the streets were.

"Excuse me do you know where Hinote Uchiha lives" Minori asked a woman who was at a stand. "Sure hon he lives a little east from my shop I think I saw him outside." Minori gave the woman a nodded thanking her for her help and began on her way. It wasn't long until she found the house the lady was talking about. In the front was a person wearing all black and a sword in their hand _"It couldn't be...could it?"_ Minori thought in disbelief.

As she got closer it was who she thought it was "Hinote" Minori called out to him "We need to talk. What were you thinking today? Throwing those kids off and leaving me with them? What did this mission do to you?"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 18, 2009)

_"Hinote."_ Hinote heard Minori call, causing him to look up. He watched her approach. _"We need to talk. What were you thinking today? Throwing those kids off and leaving me with them? What did this mission do to you?"_ She had said.

Hinote sighed, moving his hair out of his face. "This mission. It has happened and that cannot be changed. What has been done has been done. The past is nothing to lurk in as memories are fragile as glass. In the end, our memories break, leaving only what happens now." He said, shrugging his shoulders. "No use talking of the past." He added, not wanting to talk about it.

"You are not the only one who wondered what happened. My mother shared your same curiosity, yet in the end, the answers got her nowhere as she was displeased with the results. Now she lies quietly inside, away from the cruelty this world holds." Hinote told Minori, standing up. He strapped the sword to his side.

"Anyways, not only is the present of importance, but so is the future. The chuunin exams are coming up, are they not?" He asked, changing the subject.


----------



## Cjones (May 18, 2009)

_"Something is up to think he would disrespect his own mother"_ Minori thought as Hinote was speaking.

"Anyways, not only is the present of importance, but so is the future. The chuunin exams are coming up, are they not?"

"He thinks he's slick changing the subject." Minori began to get annoyed with this new attitude of his _"Talking about the past is unimportant and only the present and future matter."_ The mission had a negative affect she would assume and her guess would be that he had a near death experience, but it was only a guess she could be way off. "Look Hinote I have no idea what the hell is wrong with you nor at the moment do I care" she said her voice staying the same. "Let me tell you this the chunin exams are comming up and we will have to work as a team. You better not do anything like this during the exams. I won't always be this nice."

Minori stared at him hoping he would give the right answer. Deep down Minori hoped Hinote would come to your senses "If he pulls this during the chunin exams....then I will--."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 18, 2009)

"Now why would I pull anything during the chuunin exams? We are a team, after all." Hinote said with a grin. He pulled out the sword, unsheathing it. There was blood along the blade. "I will train nonstop until the exams. You have nothing to worry about on my part, so... Don't fall behind." Hinote chuckled. His playful attitude was definitely there, yet there was something odd under the surface. As he walked forward, blood dripped from the blade. It was very fresh. "I suppose I will train by the river today. I must wash this tainted blade anyways." He said, putting the sword over his shoulder.

"I'll see ya later." Hinote added, looking back at his house and Minori before walking. Inside the house was a body. The body of a mother... Hinote's mother.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (May 18, 2009)

Tsuki had been taken to her parents house soon after entering. She had slept since the cave and doesn't remember much. She had helped her brother out and even killed someone. Slowly she opened her eyes. Her arm that was damaged mostly was all bandaged and in a sling. Her injured shoulder had been healed, but it still was very sore. That man, Trai if she remembered him had damaged her while she protected Koyaiba. Now he would probably be a jerk to her since they were out of the mission. 
She looks around and stretches wih her partly good arm and then sorely stands up. She was brought here after getting medical treatment. A smile was on her face as she gets into a shirt and pants carefully. The pants were regular, and black. Her shirt was in the chinese oriental fashion and was black and red. she had managed to put her hair up in a clip and smiles. She looked somewhat suitable. As she walks out she is spotted by one of her cousins. "Ah your up? I was wondering when you were going to awaken." Tsuki smiles and nods. "Where is my brother? Is he okay? And the others?" The cousin sighs. "Only one death. I believe anyways, but your brother is fine." She nods and walks away form him and towards the town. 
She was at the raman place soon and she sits down with a tiny smile. "Are you okay? I heard that the genin's mission was quite tough. Here It's on the house." the owner of the raman shop smiles and gives her it. "Ah Thank you!" She smiles and moves a bit too excitedly and ends up hurting herself by accident. the shop owner only chuckles and hands her the raman, "Itadakimasu" she smiles as she puts her hands together and starts to dig in. She wondered if anyone else from her class would come here. It was quite famous. She would be better by next mission. 
Though if she remembered correctly the Chuunin exams were near.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 18, 2009)

Rakiyo wakes up to see Kaion leading a group of kids into the village. He looks to his side and Risu is gone, He tries to stand up but his injury to his leg still makes it a hassle to move that well. His stomach roars creating an after shock in his body. "Im so hungry" He digs into his pocket and pulls out a couple of crumbled up dollars and few loose change. "This should be good for at least 1 ramen bowl" He staggers on over to Ichiraku and heads in. 

  Looking around for open seats he sees a girl sitting down. He sits one seat away from her and places his leaf headband down onto the counter. "1 bowl of shrimp ramen old man" The owner turns to him, his smile fades and his expression turns to one of annoyance. "You again i though i told you you where banned from here" Rakiyo puts the money alongside his headband "Listen ya old fart i just came off one hell of a fucked up mission now if you dont give me a bowl of fucking ramen im gonna jump over this counter and tear you a new one!" Rakiyo said with his usaul attitude. The old man scanned the young boy and noticed the numerous wounds all over his body. He takes the money and gives him a bowl of ramen.

  Rakiyo's takes a few slurps of ramen before turning his attention to the girl sitting away from him. While still eating his ramen he asks "Hey youre a ninja right?" He slurps down an extra long noodle and turns to her "My names Rakiyo whats yours?" He said growing his usaul grin. The owner whispered to Tsuki "Stay away from him hes nothing but bad news" Rakiyo changed his attention to the owner "Will ya butt out old man jeez" He turns back to the girl waiting for her answer.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 18, 2009)

Soraio walked through the gates, then bid a fond farewell to the children he'd been walking with. Grinning, Soraio whirled and jumped up, a black blur as he made his way to his precious rooftops, then headed home. Landing in front of a gentle-looking manor, Soraio entered his childhood home reservedly, nodding cheerful greetings to the household servants who welcomed him.

Turning a corner, Soraio found his parents. His father was a tall, thin man, constructed as if air itself. He had violent green eyes and short, dark, almost purple hair. He wore a dark red vest that was buttoned up to cover his chest, and open-ended black pants. This man was Makaze Tenrai. Soraio's mother was Kochi Hokuten, a short, dark-skinned woman with amber eyes and long dark hair kept in a pony-tail. She wore an orange jacket and dark leggings, and a feline smile seemed permanently affixed to her face. Bowing in greeting, Soraio said "I'm home, Okaasan....Otousan." Using the proper titles for his mother and father was something Soraio did at his father's insistence; his mother couldn't have cared less.

"Welcome home," Makaze said curtly. "What happened to your eye? You never wear that without being forced to." Soraio closed his eye, and removed the patch, displaying the crusted blood. Kochi shook her head and retrieved a wet cloth from a servant, kneeling before her son as she fussed over the eye. Eventually, she'd cleared away the trash, allowing Soraio to open his eye. "There, that's better," Kochi said proudly, hugging Soraio before standing up and whispering something to Makaze. He nodded, and sent his wife off into the house. Soraio looked after her, intrigued, but snapped his head back when Makaze opened the door to the sparring arena in the back of the home. "Come," Makaze commanded. "The Chunin Exams have been the talk of the village, and I will not rely on some unknown sensei of yours to get you ready."

"Understood," Soraio said tightly, feeling a little angry at the jab at Vergil, as well as indignation that his father would put him through his paces not three minutes after Soraio had returned from his first truly dangerous mission. Sighing, Soraio followed the Tenrai leaded into the dojo....


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 18, 2009)

Kaion heads out of the medical center after getting the majority of his wounds healed. He wears a sling over his right arm which is still semi immobile. Apparently there had been some kind of poison on the dagger that he had been stabbed in the shoulder with. Luckily the medics had cleaned out the wound and set it right but they said it would still take a day or so before he could regain full use of his arm again. Kaion stops at the front entrance, feeling like heading back home and just dropping dead asleep, but there's something else he has to do first. "Dad's gonna be psyched when he sees this!" Kaion exclaims. 

About 15 minutes later, Kaion walks up the wide steps of the Konoha Military Police headquarters.  It’s a tall multistory ashen grey building that gives off an intimidating aura. _I can’t wait to show Dad that I’ve awakened my Sharingan!_ he thinks excitedly Kaion remembers the first time his father had taken him to this place….he must’ve been five or six he recalls….

_“Dad why does Konoha need police if there’s nothin’ but Ninja’s who live here?”_ Kaion had asked his father.   

Saito looked down at his son seriously, _“Because even Shinobi are corruptible and it takes an extraordinary class of Shinobi to enforce the laws in a village filled with such beings. We are the watchmen who stand ever vigilant, maintaining justice….”_

Kaion had scratched his chin in silent contemplation, _“Wow, that’s....awesome,”_ he had responded even though he had no idea what any of that meant, but it certainly sounded cool alright. 

Kaion enters the lobby and waves hello at the desk officer, “Hey Imaru.” The desk officer looks up from his paperwork and grins at Kaion. “Please don’t tell me you’re in trouble again. Your dad might just blow a gasket.” Kaion shakes his head, “Nope I’ve got something cool to show him. Is he in his office?” “When isn’t he in his office,” Imaru says sarcastically, “Go ahead.”  

Kaion strides through the employee door and into a long corridor of offices. His father's office is all the way at the end of the hallway. Kaion knocks on the door marked, *Uchiha Saito Senior Commandant*. 

“ENTER!” his father's voice calls out from the other end. Kaion opens the door and smiles at his father, “Hey dad I just got back from a….”

“Why are you here?” Saito asks bluntly. He doesn’t even turn his head up from his paperwork. Kaion laughs awkwardly and looks down at the floor, “Uh it’s just that I wanted to show you something…” he stammers. Saito finally looks up at Kaion with a bothered expression, “Well what is it?” Kaion grins and he closes his eyes. When he reopens them his newly born Sharingan appears. “I did it, I awakened my power!” Kaion says excitedly. 

Saito's face shows no hint of emotion as he stares blankly at Kaion. “Is that all?” he asks after a minute of awkward silence. Kaion frowns and he feels his stomach tie up into knots as his father stares death beams at him. “Well aren’t you proud of me?” he asks. 

“If I had a son worthy of my legacy I suppose I would be,” Saito responds, “Why don’t you go back to your sister’s apartment. Maybe she will be more impressed then I.” Saito returns to his paperwork leaving Kaion absolutely thunderstruck. 

“And shut the door as you leave,” Saito adds.


----------



## momo hinamori-chan (May 18, 2009)

um hello....


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 18, 2009)

Kaion arrives at his older sister Kimiko's place. He wipes some stray tears from his eyes before he opens the door. As Kaion enters he looks around the living room to see if her sister is home. "Is that you twerp?!" Kimiko yells from the dining room. Kaion sighs, great she's home he thinks glumly. All he wanted to do was be alone for awhile. 

"Yeah its me I just got back!" Kaion responds. Kimiko appears from the dining room, she's wearing casual clothing instead of her usual Ninja outfit. She raises a curious eyebrow as she looks at him, "You look like you've been through the ringer. Were you crying?" she asks him. Kaion shakes his head vigorously and wipes his eyes, "Heck no! Why should I cry. I just was like the MVP of my mission!" he retorts, putting an extra bit of bravado in his voice. 

"Yeah uh huh..." she responds, knowing, full well that he was crying. "C'mon, Hiruma is here, we're eating dinner,"  she tells him. "Bug Boy is here to?!" Kaion exclaims. "His name is Hiruma you pinhead!" Kimiko retorts, raising a menacing fist at him. "Do you want to eat or not?!" 

Kaion sighs and he nods his head slowly, "Yeah whatever..." he mutters. He follows his sister into the small dining room where, Hiruma aka, Bug Boy sits casually. The Aburame nods at him courteously, "Hello," he says in his clipped and nasally voice. Kaion shivers as he looks at Hiruma imagining the millions of bugs that are coursing inside of him. I know Sis is an ugly troll but she can do better then this guy Kaion thinks. He notices that there is a bottle of wine on the table. 

"What kind of lovey dovey deal do you two have going on?" he asks. Kimiko smacks him lightly in the back of the head. "Shut up and eat if you're going to eat," she responds.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2009)

Koyaiba opens his eyes and stretches, yawning slightly. He's bandaged up and in his own room, suprisingly. The medics must've taken him here once they were done. _Good idea, all considering. Especially with what I did last time I was in the hospital._ He grins, standing slightly.

"Oh good. You're up."

"AH! OH, GOD!" Koyaiba shouts, clutching his chest. It was Ali. She was sitting in a hammock on the other side of his room. "Holy shit, Ali! How did you get in my room? Why are you in my room at all?" Ali shrugged.

"You're the boss. Can't let anything happen to you. Besides, the big mean guy who killed Trai..."

"Dante?" Ali shrugged. 

"Yeah. Him. Anyway, he said no more cult. So most of us came here. Some of us just left. And I decided to live with you!" She said, beaming happily. "You have a lot of books. There weren't this many books at the compound, and they were all bibles. But these are really cool." She said, holding up Bloodshed: Modern Weapons of the Shinobi. 

"Uh, right." Koyaiba said. He noticed she had made the far corner into her own little nook, her wepons and clothes neatly organized. But first we gotta go over some ground rules." Ali nods eagerly. "First: My house, my rules. You don't like 'em, find somewhere else to live. Two: I don't care how late you get back, but there's a curfew. And I'm not paying to get you out of jail. Got it?" Ali nods. "Third. No killing anyone. On purpose anyways. And next.." Ali sighs.

"I know, I know. No beating anyone up, or terrorizing them, or making dun of them, or anything like that." She looks dejectedly at the floor. Koyaiba blinks. 

"What? No. I was going to tell you that you do your own laundry. Do whatever the hell you want to people. Except no killing." Ali looks like she's just found Jesus. With a burst of speed, she dashes over to Koyaiba's bed, pulling him into a hug. 

"ThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyou!!!!!" She shouts excitedly, leaping out the window. "I'm going exploring!"

_I think you just became her new god,_ his conscious notes wrily.

_Hey, you're back. Where were you during the entire cult thingamabob?_

_France. Italy. The world man! The world!, Ah Paris,_ His conscious replies with a slightly Italina accent. _Wine! Women! The good life, I'm-a telling you, my friend._

_Whatever. Hey, the chunin exams are coming up._

_Yeah, so?_

_Got any advice?_ His conscious pauses for a moment before answering.

_Don't die. That would inconvenient for both of us._


----------



## Emo_panda227 (May 18, 2009)

Tsuki take a few more delicious bites from her raman when a boy had walked in. He seemed content by himself but soon wandered this direction. _"Are you a ninja?"_ the boy had asked her. She didn't really pay the shop keeper no mind and looked at the boy. "Yea. I'm a ninja" she said with a gently turn to not her her sore arm and shoulder. "Rakiyo?" she blinks and watches the boy. "My names Tsuki." she said with a gentle smile and then turned back to her raman and continues to eat. These wounds looked dangerous, but they felt so much better now after all that rest and healing.

This person was weird a bit. He seemed so familier but she couldn't put her finger on it. Inside she wondered where her brother had gotten off to. She hadn't seen him since the mission. "Uh. Have you seen Taiyo?" she asks the shop keeper who only nods. What of Koyaiba, and the others? Hinote, and Minori. She had missed things, and she swore she would be more help later, but in her mind she was tugging at who had lost their life.


----------



## Cjones (May 18, 2009)

_"Clean the blood off the sword?"_ Minori thought and watch as blood slowly dripped off the sword. She stared at Hinote's back as he went inside the house and left _"Hinote...if I have to consider you a threat--"_ but she couldn't finish the sentence and just left the Uchiha's house all together. Minori made her way pass the Uchiha police building and went out the main gate "This could be more serious than I thought I'll warn Tsuki."

Minori thought as for a while about where Tsuki could be when it dawned on her "The ramen shop" she said as if it was the most obvious thing. Minori came upon the ramen shop moments later and stepped in. On the right was one of the rookies, but Minori didn't care about him and just like she thought to the left of her was Tsuki. _"Tsuki"_ Minori called her name taking a seat next to her. In the back of her mind she was thinking about how to say this without freaking her out _"Hinote is our teammate, but I fear he may become a danger to us."_

"Tsuki we need to talk about the chunin exams." Minori said beginnning the conversation "More importantly we need to talk about Hinote."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 18, 2009)

Saito Uchiha sighs as he reads the report about the refugee children that have recently flooded into the village from the Jashin incident. He leans over his desk and furrows his brow, rubbing his forehead as if he has a headache. 

_What's wrong with that woman?_ he thinks, of course referring to the Hokage. _Allowing all these refugees into the village could compromise our safety. It would be a perfect opportunity for one of our enemies to infiltrate us._ Saito shakes his head with annoyance. Its his job to make sure that this village remains safe from the dangers within, however the Hokage is not making the situation any easier. Her policies have disturbed him of late. 

"Make sure that every one of these children gets screened by a interrogation specialist, preferably a Yamanaka," Saito tells the two officers who sit in his office. Both officers nod and exit his office in a flash. 

"I'm going to have to speak with her..."  Saito mutters.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2009)

Ranmaru looks out across the desert thoughtfully. The chunin exams...finally. He had grown bored of all the weak, boring missions they were being forced through.

"And so Ishiga thinks she's better than me at taijutsu, and she like, challenges me. Me! Can you believe it? And she's all like 'c'mon Soyo, scared?' all taunting like, and I'm like, 'not of your life bitch! Hey, did you know a bitch is actually a female dog? I wonder why it's such a dirty word nowadays...like shit or-"

"Soyo, can you be quiet for more than 10 seconds at a time? Is that really too much to ask?" Kagomi said, sighing impatiently.

"Oh yeah? Well-"

"Soyo. Shut up." Ranmaru said. That got Soyo quiet. Ranmaru wasn't one to anger. "We should go. sensei is expecting us."

And so the three set out across the desert.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 19, 2009)

"...And I just couldn't save her...there were too many of them and I was alone...." Kaion says in a quiet voice that trails off. 

Kimiko listens to her brother Kaion recount his experiences during his mission to the Jashin temple. She narrows her eyes in sympathy for him as she sees the pain in his face. It's a look she's seen and experienced far to many times. For some reason it disquiets her seeing such an emotion of loss from her normally blissfully ignorant and optimistic brother. 
_
Well we all have to grow up sometime,_ she thinks...

"I won't lecture you about how you should have waited for backup and how you shouldn't have rushed in without thinking things through first, because...well that's just who you are," she tells Kaion, "And whats done is done." 

Kaion crosses his arms and shrugs, "Yeah well that sounded like a lecture to me," he grumbles. 

Kimiko seems to come to some kind of decision in her mind. She would never teach Kaion this move if he hadn't awakened his Sharingan. Heck even with the Sharingan it'll be iffy she muses. Kaion isn't exactly what you'd call a quick study. "But what I can do is show you how to have backup even when your teammates aren't around," Kimiko continues. 

"How's that?" Kaion asks with a questioning face. 

"Easy I'm going to teach you how to be two places at once," she tells Kaion.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 19, 2009)

Hinote had walked through the woods to the side of the river. He sat by the side of the water, dipping the blade of his sword in the water, the blood from it dispersing into the water close to it. It spiraled in the water, splashes of crimson spread in the water. "Such a burden to wash a blade. Yet, I suppose it is worth it..." Hinote mumbled, drying off the sword.

He stood up after the blade was clean. The sword's blade was fairly long on its own, but Hinote knew this weapon's unique ability, yet wondered how to use it. Holding sword in hand, Hinote looked at a tree. "I suppose it's something to practice on..." He mumbled, holding the sword tight in his right hand. Hinote really hadn't handled a sword before, but he was dedicated to conquer this challenge.

Grasping the sword's black hilt, he ran at the tree, slashing at an upwards diagonal. The sword cut the surface of the tree. "Damn... That's a nice, sharp sword." He said, examining the cut on the tree. Hinote got back into a stance, slashing once in a horizontal from left to right then did an upward slash followed by a thrust into the tree. The sword sunk a bit into the tree with the thrust. He pulled out the sword, struggling a bit. He didn't know how to handle the sword very well at this point, but there was time before the chuunin exams to learn. The training would be nonstop.


----------



## Vergil (May 19, 2009)

Nara Kira returned to Konoha to see it was flooded with children. Children not from Konoha. Filthy swine that would weaken Konohas proud bloodlines and worse yet could even compromise the entire village. However this was the best thing that could ever happen. He grinned, it would be much easier to obtain more party members for his group. It was almost time for them to make an official appearance. He headed to an abandoned building, into the basement and through a network of corridors, tapping on the door in a certain manner. 

The door swung open and Kira walked inside. There were a good few members here. All  pure bloods from the various clans and many influential citizens too. Years of propaganda and his own direct influence on the media had paid off. The seed of doubt was planted

"Well, the situations got a lot worse ladies and gentlemen." he said addressing them. "The time is nearly upon us to have our voices heard and to once again make Konoha a safer, better place. These people come in and take our jobs, they are a strain on our already heavily populated city, our security is a joke now. Who knows what they know about us, about your families. Fellow members of the KKK, we are under attack and it is up to us to cleanse this city."

There was a collective round of applause from all at the meeting.

____________________________________________

Dante had finished and struggled back to Konoha. He went straight up to the Hokages office and sat on the table.

"Get off! You Idiot." Mio shouted from behind a stack of papers. She was going through each one of the childrens documents authorising the stay for each one.

*"Ah come on. Lighten up."* he said still sitting on the table, then he felt that horrible killing intent and jumped off. *"Fine fine, keep your cool. I'm here to say the mission was a success. Those kids of ours did well."*

"Yes, I know. I'm afraid though that it may have had a lasting effect on more than a few of them." she said looking out of the window.

*"Well we've all been there. We can only hope, you remember how difficult Vergil was after our chuunin exam."* Dante said remembering the second test and shuddering, *"That smell still haunts me..."*

"Speaking of which, it's around the corner. Considering the outstanding work done at the Jashin cult, I'll allow your teams to be submitted this year."

*"Seriously!? Oh sweet!"* Dante said

"Only if you think they are ready though. Think carefully Dante, this will be he hardest thing they will have done so far. You have to be sure that they are ready for it." she said sternly

*"Hm. No problem. Will do. Long hard think.."* Dante said with a grin on his face

The Hokage sighed knowing that he wasn't going to think about it. "If you wren't so irresponsible Dante...." she muttered, "Ok now get out, I have work to do."

Dante left whistling, happy that his team were going to be chuunin soon. Mio cracked a smile as he left then sighed deeply as she remembered who had an appointment with her later on. Uchiha Saito.

She tried to get through the papers as quickly as possible, she didn't want to work when she was in a bad mood.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 19, 2009)

Miyako walks through the villiage gates slowly. He yawns slightly at looks around at the familiar place. He takes a deep breath and starts wandering through the villiage. "Hmm...I owe Rakiyo a fight..." Miyako mutters to himself as he wanders through the villiage. "I wonder where that kid is..." he mumbles walking past the ramen shop. He glances sideways quickly and spots Tsuki, along with Rakiyo. He walks into the ramen shop, "Hey Tsuki..." Miyako says quietly. "Rakiyo, I believe I owe you a fight..." Miyako says to the other genin, pushing some hair out of his face.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 19, 2009)

Rakiyo's eyes widen a bit "Tsuki huh" Before Rakiyo could continue the conversation further Miyako had walked into the ramen shop reminding Rakiyo of his previous challenge to him. He wraps his leaf village headband around his neck and gets "Yeah ive been waiting for this Miyako" The shop keeper became fearful believing that Rakiyo would have another fight in his Ramen shop "NOT HERE YOU WONT!" He said scolding Rakiyo to leave. Walking by Miyako "Meet me at the training field thats where well have out fight k" Rakiyo smirked to him before heading off. The moonlight shined brightly over Konoha.


-----------------------(Outskirts of Konoha)---------------------------

 Siyatsu had finally arrived to his home, 10 years its been since he last laid eyes on the Hokage monument though it still had the same nostalgic effect on him as it did all those years ago. "Konoha, The Drunk of the leaf has returned" He closed his eyes and remembered his times as a squad member and teammate of Mio and Takeo. "Those were better times" he said as he patted the large gourd of sake next to him. "Well guess i get to see an old friend afterall" he said keeping his eyes on the Hokage Mansion.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 19, 2009)

"The murder rate for the year remains below two percent, an impressive number which is fifty five percent lower then the average of all the other villages combined. Petty crime has seen an uprise particularly from the non Shinobi citizens in the poorer districts. Also there has been a spike in Juvenile crimes..." thanks in no small part to my imbecile son Saito adds wordlessly. He continues to read his report to the Hokage in a clipped and brusque voice. 

Suddenly Saito closes his folder and places it on the Hokage's desk. "And I'm sure you will take great pleasure in reading the rest of my 575 page report," Saito tells her. He hates coming here and only does so when he absolutely has to and not just because the person sitting in front of him is an irrational bitch of a woman. He never supported the choice of Mio as Hokage and he still thinks that it was a mistake. Saito most definitely respects the woman's power but he has no respect for what she represents. She has never showed the Uchiha or any of the other noble clans the respect that they deserve at least not in his eyes. In his opinion she takes them for granted. 

"What I really want to talk to you about is the influx of these....*refugees*...." he says the word as if it anathema to him. "...from the Jashin temple. Their presence in our village will send a message to all other wartorn refugees that we are open for business. In fact the other villages may very well encourage their unwanted to come here with the secret motive of weakening us from within."

Now Saito comes to the crux of the matter. She might not like to hear this but it has to be said. Saito also chooses his words wisely, he's always gone to great lengths to conceal his outward dislike of other lesser beings. To be sure he would protect anyone who is a citizen of Konoha because, well that is what his job is, but that doesn't mean  he enjoys it.  

"Also do we really want such beings in this village, bringing down the quality of life and straining our financial resources? Why here? Why not send them somewhere else? This is the first and greatest Shinobi village not a refugee camp after all."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 19, 2009)

Hinote groaned as he slashed away at the tree's surface. It was helping him relieve his anger. "Ugh..." He groaned, slashing faster and faster. "Fuck!" He yelled, throwing the tip of the sword into the ground. "Cut deeper. Cut fast and deep." He muttered under his breath.

Sitting down next to the sword, his back up against the edge that wasn't bladed. "How do I use this sword the right way?" He asked himself. He thought for a minute as he caught his breath, coming up with nothing.

Standing back up, Hinote grabbed the hilt, pulling the sword from the ground again. "I suppose that I will only find out through using it." He sighed, feeling frustrated. Looking at the tree. Hinote swung his sword at the tree a single time very quickly. The tree now had a large cut in it. "Maybe I should practice my form for awhile, it's pretty bad." Hinote said as he looked at the sloppy cuts on the tree.

Turning to the river, Hinote got in a fighting stance with his sword and practice his attacks in the air to work on form.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 19, 2009)

_Kaion's clone misadventure part 1..._
"Okay first I want to see what level your Sharingan is at," Kimiko tells Kaion. They both stand in a woodland clearing. Kaion nods and he furrows his brow. It still takes him a second longer then normal to activate it. Suddenly his eyes swirl around in color turning bright crimson. 

Kimiko examines his Sharingan eyes with a calculating stare, "Hmm...just one tomoe in each eye..." she mutters, slightly disappointed. She had awakened her own Sharingan when she was just ten and at the two tomoe level. 

Kaion glares in annoyance at the tone of her voice, "Pfft...what do you mean *just* one tomoe?! My eyes are super awesome!" he declares. 

Kimiko shrugs, ignoring Kaion's boorishness. "Well it'll have to do I suppose..." as she activates her own fully matured three tomoe Sharingan. Kaion roll his eyes at her, "Show off..." he mutters under his breath.

Okay lets get this show on the road, Kimiko thinks. "Alright the technique I'll be showing you is the shadow clone jutsu. It's a difficult tech to master and if you're not ready it can very well be lethal. The difference between a shadow clone and a normal clo...."

"HYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! Stupid Kimiko!" Kaion laughs in a fit, interrupting her boring speech. "I already know the clone jutsu from goofy Kenji sensei....HELLOOO!!" 

A nerve twitches on Kimiko's forehead as she glares at her idiot brother. _It's my fault_ she thinks, _I forgot that Kaion is more receptive to action and not words_. "Can your clone bash someone in the face?" she asks Kaion. She performs a single handseal and a puff of smoke appears next to her, revealing a perfect copy of Kimiko. The clone walks calmly towards the still laughing Kaion. *BLAM! * Suddenly Kaion lands flat on his ass with a black eye from where the clone punched him. 

"OOOOOOOOOOOW!!!" Kaion exclaims but then he does a double take at the clone. "Hey wait clones can't do that!" he yells. 

Kimiko's clone grabs Kaion by the shirt and slams him to a tree, "THAT'S BECAUSE I'M A SHADOW CLONE YOU IDIOT!!!" 

Kaion almost has a heart attack of pure horror as he realizes that there are two Kimiko's on the planet. One ugly troll is enough.


----------



## Vergil (May 19, 2009)

A little piece of Mio died as the huge folder came her way. She accepted it as it was her job but if she wasn't at the hospital healing people, she wasn't happy. 

She knew it was coming, Saito was a proud man but whilst it was a tremendous asset in his love for Konoha, or perhaps more accurately the Uchiha clan, it was detrimental in just about everything else. Mio was trying to remain in a good mood. Last thing to do today, go out on a happy note.

"Saito." She wondered how best to approach this. "If one day this tragedy, and I sincerely hope it never does, was to happen to your children, would you not like them to have a place to go to? We cannot achieve peace through hatred lest we forget the lesson that Pein taught us all those years ago."

Mio herself was an orphan and the thought of letting anyone go through that dreadful loneliness filled her with rage. She remained calm.

"We are in a fortunate position Saito. We can offer aid to those who need it."

Mio always looked people dead in the eye but her green eyes were particuarly penetrating when she said

"I hear Kaions moved out. A little young isn't it?" Mio was visibly upset over the state of that family and whilst Kaion was no saint, she was almost certain that this was due to the pigheadedness of the man that stood before him


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 19, 2009)

Miyako blinks a bit and nods. He exits the shop a few moments later. He wanders through the moonlit Konoha slowly thinking over a strategy for his upcoming fight. "It should be an easy fight, he's weaker than me..." he mutters to himself. He shuts his eyes tightly as he thinks, he was growing tired since it had been about four days since he last slept. He walks into an area of dense trees the training field about five metres in front of him. Miyako pulls out two kunais and walks into the training field ready to fight.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 19, 2009)

Taiyo was happy to finally be home, at peace. Well, only for a while, since the chunin exams were coming up. He was taking a stroll, when he passed by his house. He noticed Ali jump out the window, and his eyes twitched. _What were they doing?_ and _Ew, did they just do it?_ were two of the things that passed through his mind.

He burst through the front door, not bothering to knock first. He found Koyaiba, and smiled. "What, did you bring Ali home and pay her to be your Dominatrix?" he asked, grinning.

"Well, anyway. I came to talk." he said. "We still have that fight, at least I think. You still up for it, or do you want to rest a lil' first? It could be considered a sparring match, or something." he said, his smile disappearing. He found a chair and sat down.

He saw the nook Ali had made for herself. "Ew, you guys really are doing it, huh?" he asked, grinning. He was hoping Koyaiba would accept. He wanted to see what Koyaiba had, plus, what if he ran into Koyaiba's team during the second test of the Chunin exams? That would most likely involve deaths.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 19, 2009)

Saito narrows his black hued eyes as the Hokage brings up his family and he meets her green eyed steely gaze. What happens in his family should stay within the family its no one else's business he thinks. This conversation is about the safety of Konoha from being cannibalized by the wretched due to the weakness of bleeding heart sentimentalists. Kaion is simply a fool of a child whom he has lost all faith in...he and his sister both for that matter. Just thinking of how they have failed him makes his blood boil but he does not want to get sidetracked from what is really important.   

"Yes my lady we are in a fortunate position but that is because of the strong men and women that have been born and raised here and that have died, and will die to protect it." Then he remembers Mio's own unique history. "After all for every wartorn orphan that becomes a Hokage I can show you a dozen more that just end up as blights of society. I pray that you do not forget the pillars of this village that have supported it, the great clans such as the Uchiha, the Nara, and the Hyuuga," yes even those uncivilized white eyed brutes and their backwards ways he thinks.  

Saito leaves his words at that, Mio can read between the lines. He smiles a cold smile towards her and bows with respect, "However as always we follow your command my lady," for now he thinks. "And if you wish Konoha to play the Policeman and or benefactor of the world, then my men and I will do our best to support your endeavors in our individual capacities," for now he adds again inwardly. 

He wonders if she's even aware of the secret meetings that are occurring even now of co called "concerned citizens." Technically its his job to report this to her but he'll just see how things play out before taking any action. Ultimately though when he does act he will do what is best for Konoha and not any one person.


----------



## Vergil (May 19, 2009)

'Blights of society?' she thinks to herself, 'who the hell does he think he is.' her rage was soon getting to the point of no control. The only reason anyone would be a blight to society would be because they have not recieved proper care.

"If you find any of these blights then please direct them to me." she said as he bowed, noting the obvious lack of respect. It was his decision whether he wanted to like her or not, as long as he was doing his job. She had no proof but suspected that there was something else going on.

"If there's nothing else then." she says between gritted teeth. She wants nothing more than to unleash her fury on him but as she did with the Heads of all the clans she resisted, out of respect.

Saito takes his leave and hears what is akin to an explosion and a horrible dark aura seeping through the door.

Inside Mio fumes, the mere activation of her chakra had caused all the furniture around her to slam against all four walls. She opens the window, takes a deep breath and exits, looking for something to vent her rage on.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2009)

Taiuo saw the nook Ali had made for herself. "Ew, you guys really are doing it, huh?" he asked, grinning. He was hoping Koyaiba would accept. He wanted to see what Koyaiba had, plus, what if he ran into Koyaiba's team during the second test of the Chunin exams? That would most likely involve deaths

Koyaiba closed his eyes, slowly counting to 10, biting back a remark. Taiyo had saved his life...sort of. It would not be appropriate to take this oppourtunity to tease him about his relationship with Tsuki, no matter how richly deserved. Instead, his mouth stretched into a tight smile. "Oh yeah, I guess we do have a fight to finish," he said nonchalantly, aiming to make Taiyo angry at him taking it so lightly. "Yeah...I'm still kinda hurt, so that should make it about even." He pushed himself to his feet and grinned, snapping on his pouch. "I just hope you're ready, Hyuuga. I've got some...tricks up my sleeves you haven't seen before."


----------



## Cjones (May 19, 2009)

"Tsuki the only thing I have to tell you is that the chunin exams will be rough" Minori says staring directly at Tsuki's great white eyes "We will have to be a team..., but I want you to be careful you never know what could happen...even you own teammate could cause you harm." In the back of her mind Minori was referring to Hinote, but she didn't want to casue Tsuki any stress."That's all I wanted to talk to you about" Minori says as she gets up out her chair and leaves out of the ramen shop. She walked down the bustling streets of Konoha thinking to only herself _"Father told me I would one day have to make decisions about my comardes I wouldnt' like."_

_Flash back
A young Minori can be seen outside of her house in the Lightning village talking to her fahter. "Minori...let met ask you a question" her father Hideo said sitting down on the grass and motioning his daughter to sit by him. "What is it father?" Minori sat in her fathes lap as he wrapped hs arms around her and looked up into the sky. "Minori...if you and Atsuko were grown up and she decided she wanted to change the way of life in the village, but went about it the wrong why such as...killing people. Would you be able to stop her?"

Minori looked up at her father and was surprised at his question "Would I be able to kill Atsuko?' She thought to herself before answering. "I wouldn't do it, if she thought it was the way to go I wouldn't stop her." Hideo heared in his daughters voice that she was speaking the truth "I know she's your friend Minori, but sometimes you have to make decisions even if it is against your ways. Maybe I should ask it in another way then." Hideo thought for a moment before he began to speak again "Minori....if it truly came down to it would you kill Atsuko for the village?"
End Flash Back_

Minori found her way to the front of the Hokage's building  again staring at the fire symbol. The wind blew pushing some of the hair out of her eyes "Father...back then I didn't have answer. I wouldn't dream of killing someone a friend even if it ment the destrcution of the village." She stared at the Konoha symbol even harder and looked around the village at all the people "Now I understand what you were trying to get me to understand. Even if it's against my own way of thinking the prosperity and safety of the village comes above all else." 

Minori stopped talking as she watched some of the children run by laughing and playing. Minori was a very stoic and non-chalant girl who didn't show her emotions on her face, but a warm feeling welled up inside her at the sight she had just saw. _"Yes...father my answer to your question...is yes."_


----------



## F.O.K. (May 19, 2009)

Taiyo grins at Koyaiba's comments, standing up as Koyaiba prepared for battle. He began walking towards the door, grinning the entire time. He was prepared for anything Koyaiba had waiting for him. He was sure he had not seen the full extent of Koyaiba's ability at the cult, and he was sure this battle could come out to be a close one.

"Hope you're actually some challenge for me, Koyaiba. I would hate to not be able to see you during the chunin exams, but hey, knock 'em out is all I have to say." he said, still having that devious grin on his face. Although, he didn't really have anything to be devious about. He only knew two jutsu, and he focused all his attacks on his Byakugan. People actually could know everything about him from the start.

But usually, he comes off as a dumb ass...well, to some people. He didn't show his intelligence much at all, he just showed them his physical side. He could be very devious at times, with his tactful side. He would injure his opponent badly, going towards the majors tendons to prevent mobility, towards painful spots that could make an opponent sad he ever started a battle. Yea, a lot of people are like that, but not in the ways Taiyo is.

When Taiyo goes into battle, he's in it to win it. He doesn't care who you are, what you've done, why you're their...if you're not his family, his friends, or anybody important to him, he will do whatever it takes to win, even if it includes death. Which, he usually tries to avoid. He will at least make you feel some bad ass pain, no matter what it takes. He doesn't hold back, and he doesn't accept defeat.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 19, 2009)

_Kaion's Clone Misadventure Part 2..._
*"KAGE BUNSHIN NO JUTSU!"* Kaion shouts, with both his hands crossed into the sign of the Tiger. He flows his Chakra outwards and suddenly the ground in front of him explodes into smoke. 

"YEAH I DID IT!!" Kaion shouts triumphantly. 

"No you didn't," Kimiko replies. She leans back against a tree watching Kaion carefully with her Sharingan. Observing the flow of his chakra. 

As the smoke clears it reveals a pitiful version of Kaion that lays flat on the ground on its back. The incomplete clone looks a sickly shade of white and whats more, it's missing its eye's and nose. After about two seconds the wretched thing dissipates into smoke because it was so unstable. Kaion flops onto the ground in a tired heap. He had been at this for over four hours and so far this is the only time he managed to make anything close to a single fully viable clone. 

"Your chakra flow is all off," Kimiko tells Kaion, "You need to be careful because if you disperse your energy too unevenly into your clone you might be left with nothing!" 

"So..." Kaion shrugs obliviously, "It's just charkra."  Kimiko shakes her head in annoyance and boxes his right ear. "HEY!" Kaion shouts defensively. "You meathead! Without any chark....ah" _shit I'm starting to sound like him now_ she thinks worriedly, "....*Chakra*, you'd die!" 

"Oh..." Kaion mutters as this sudden realization dawns on him, "Well why didn't you say so!" he counters. _Geez I almost killed myself!_ 

Kimiko takes a deep breath as she tries to compose herself. _Okay relax, you knew teaching him would be difficult. It's not his fault I just need to explain things to him better,_ she thinks. "Hmm...first we need to work on your chakra control and then your clone efficiency will increase dramatically," she looks over at a tree and points at it. "You managed to do the tree walking exercise that Vergil showed you, right?" she asks him.

Kaion nods, "Well duuuh I'm a genius, that's old news. Why?" he retorts. He's still angry with her for not explaining to him that he'd die without any chakra. Even though this is something that was taught to every five year old just starting out in the academy.  
_
5 minutes later..._
Kaion flies through the air and divebombs headfirst into the water of the great Konoha lake. Or more precisely Kimiko just tossed him into the water like a rag doll. 

"Learn how to walk on water....genius!" Kimiko exclaims snidely from the shore. 

"AGH I'M DROWNING!!" Kaion yells, doing his own impersonation of the Titanic.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 20, 2009)

Hinote slashed away at the air, mixing in some kicks into his combos. "My opponents shall never stand a chance!" Hinote yelled, pulling his sword back for another slash. As he swung the sword forward, it detached into segments, becoming its other form, a whip sword. "It's showtime." He said, pleased that the sword finally unlocked its power.

Looking over his shoulder at the tree he was practicing on, Hinote swung the sword toward the tree, pivoting his body. The sword thrust forward, extending the distance to the tree and stabbing into it. He swung the sword's hilt back and the whip followed the movement, ripping out of the tree, chunks of wood flying into the air.

Hinote pictured the tree as a person and the wood flying as the blood and flesh of an enemy. The blood glistened in the air before Hinote saw the person back in its true form, the tree. "My opponents really _won't_ stand a chance." Hinote told himself, the sword reattaching into the solid blade.

Hinote heard another voice inside of his head, another side of him:

_We have to keep a clear mind to distinguish friend and foe._ The voice said.

_I realize this. Minori and Tsuki are not enemies at this point._

_Do you believe that they will be?_

_I don't know. This world is impure, and people's souls are tainted._

_As is yours..._

_Everyone's is in some way, but others must be taken care of first._

_Like your mother?_

You were there in my head when it happened, weren't you? You know the truth.

_Temper, temper. Uchiha Aikou, no matter how you view it, died by your hand._

_But I didn't..._

_Look in the water and who do you see? Do you see Uchiha Hinote, proud son of Uchiha Aikou and Uchiha Saiken, or do you see Uchiha Hinote, one who walks a path of loneliness and bloodshed?_

_I'm not..._ Hinote thought, holding his head in pain as the sword fell beside him. "Get out of my head." He told the voice, speaking out loud now.

_It's our head, I am you. Another side, another view._ The voice faded now.

Hinote moved his hands from his head and looked into the water's reflection and saw past his reflection, not seeing anyone. "Shit's getting crazy." Hinote said, grasping the sword, sheathing it in the crimson scabbard.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 20, 2009)

Rakiyo looks up and see Miyako with a kunai in his hand. The moonlight gleaming off it as the two genin stare each other down. He jumps down from one of the three wooden dummies that we're used to practice their. His blonde hair and green eyes seem to shimmer in the dark night. In the trees where the genin could not tell sat Siyatsu drinking some sake watching the two. He had been on his way to the Hokage mansion but the two boys caught his eyes believing itd be intresting to watch "Lets see how the new generation has become" He says as he takes another swig of sake.

"You know i wont go easy on you right Miyako?" Rakiyo said as his confidence overswelled "This will let me know what the Uchitards powers are" He thought to himself. Rakiyo quickly felt a sharp pain from his leg "Dammit it still hurts got to finish this fast" He thought as he noticed his wound opened and began to bleed. "Get Ready!" Rakiyo reached into his ninja pouch and pulled out to shuriken He jumped in the arc the moon silhoutteing his figure. "CAUSE HERE I COME!" The two shurikens enlarge "SHADOW SHURIKEN JUTSU!" 

  Rakiyo throws the two shuriken at Miyako that by pass him revealing wire attached to it as well as explosive tags. The tags are quickly eaten up and a huge explosion follows. A thunderous BOOM!!!!!!!! echoes threw the forest. The light of the explosion makes Siyatsu realize who he is "Hey thats! No mistake thats _His_ son"  Siyatsu says with a grin. Rakiyo lands on the floor but his injury to his leg makes him unable to keep his balance as he falls unto one of his knees "Did i get him?" Rakiyo asked as the debris of tree chunks and rocks rained down.


----------



## Vergil (May 20, 2009)

"DANTE! VERGIL! SPARRING SESSION! RIGHT NOW!!" Both jounin hung their heads, whist it was the rarest of opportunities to fight the Hokage when she was in a pissy mood like this no-one wanted to. They didn't know what had happened but her back was hunched over as she walked forward. She spun and both Dante and Vergil leaped out of the way having activated their doujutsu and noticing the activation of chakra. She had disappeared underground. 

Vergil moved behind Dante, covering his blind spot. They waited. Nothing happened. The visibility was poor being at night in the forest but both were confident in their skills.

Still they waited. "Somethings not right." Vergil said.

*"I know. But my Byakugan can see up to 250m and there's not been a single attack, not even a movement....wait...chakra is leaving."*

"What?" Vergil said

*"Our chakra is just leaving our bodies. Really freaking fast too!"*

Dante scanned the area with his byakugan and after moving a few metres stopped in absolute shock

*"Dude, you are not going to believe this."* Dante said and started running, Vergil followed and soon understood why Dante was so shocked. They had already been caught in a jutsu but it was so ludicrously powerful that they never would have suspected.

"Doton Kekai, Dorou Doumu." Vergil said looking around him and seeing that they wre now trapped in an impossibly huge dome, one that was 260m in radius, circumventing Dantes Byakugan. Mio had incredibly made this dome and was sucking the chakra out of it. The trees had covered up any source of light from the outside and so had not noticed that it was just slightly darker. 

"How much?" Vergil asked referring to the chakra she had sucked out of them

*"Quite a bit. It shouldn't be this fast for a dome this big."*

"We're missing something." Vergil said

*"Screw it dude just lightning us outta here"* Dante said, Vergil nodded

"Have to find the weak point first" Each knew how this jutsu worked. Mio would be at one point of the dome sucking out chakra, and a dome this size would have a sizeable weak spot. Vergil set explosive tags around the dome and activated them. Dante watched for the regeneration.

*"Fuck."* he said *"There is no weak spot."*

"You must be mistaken. There has to be one."

*"Dude, have you had the byakugan all your life or have I? I'm telling you there is no weak spot."*

"That defies logic, but we must deal with it regardless. We'll just have to use brute strength."

*"My favourite kind."* Dante smirked and watched Vergil make his powerful chidori. The lightning had an advantage over the Earth element, which in Dante's mind didn't make a lick of sense, and sure enough a hole appeared showing them the outside, but the regeneration of the rock was so fast is was a mere glimpse.

"Blast!" Vergil said removing his hand.

*"Well, looks like that won't work. I got a couple of techs to make the hole bigger but probably enough time for one of us to get out."*

"So we can't destroy it then." Both Dante and Vergil took out their kunai

*"You know she's expecting this."* Dante said

"We have little other choice." After drawing blood, they summoned their respective animals. Dante used the bird contract, Vergil had the Big Cats. They used the reverse summoning to transport themselves outside the huge dome.

As soon as they had disappeared from the dome, the massive structure crumbled. Dante and Vergil both went around either side of Mio whose hands were still on the rock, they struck her with deadly force, Vergil quickly drawing his katana and Dante aiming for her heart with a deadly Jyuuken. Both connected. Mio siled that eerie smile and disappeared in a puff of smoke.

Kage bunshin. 

*"That's how there were no weak spots in the dome!"* Dante said amazed, *"she had clones around the sides! Oh shit - below!"* 

Both Dante and Vergil leaped to one side as a pair of hands came out from under the ground, in an attempt to drag them down. Dante focused on the hands

Suddenly the entire area was filled with smoke. Mio had known Dante and Vergil would attack on either side of her and she had positioned herself directly behind Dante, in his blind spot, who was obstructing Vergil's view and so neither, who were focussed on the hands coming up from the ground, would notice the gas grenade.

Both men coughed and their eyes watered.

*"Tear gas? Ah fuck it hurts!"*

They had lost and they knew it. They were no match for the Hokage, of course that didn't stop Dante. It never stopped Dante. He used his speciality. S Rank jutsu. The KazeKaiten. A Kaiten that used the wind as well as the blue chakra. The only down side was that due to the cutting nature of the jutsu he ended up naked.

The Jutsu however was effective, Mio had not predicted that it would be such a huge spin. Mio was thrown backwards with several cuts on her body. She grinned as her hand glowed green and she closed up the worst ones.

Vergil too had not given up, though he could not see his other senses were finely tuned, detecting the Hokage's perfume. Yamato came slicing down at her with great speed, she dodged, but the strike sliced her arm slightly. Dante continued to press the attack with a palm thrust, remembering the exact position of her heart from the last time.

Mio flipped over the pair of them and touched the back of their necks, scrambling the nervous system, causing them to fall to the ground.

"You rely on your eyes too much, try fighting without the doujutsu every once in a while." she said wiping the sweat off her brow. "Still you pushed me to use some of my best jutsu and even managed to injure me. For that I applaud you." 

The two lay on the ground as she walked off.

*"Fancy some training tomorrow?*" Dante said grinning

"Damn right!" Vergil said through gritted teeth.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 20, 2009)

Soraio and Makaze leaped in, out, and around at each other, quickly swapping swishing kicks and flowing punches in a focused, breezy dance that barely resembled Taijutsu in the traditional sense; their movements were more akin to Capoeira, as the father-son duo traded shots, swinging their arms and legs in a break-dance style.

As time passed, Soraio halted for a moment, his body heaving with pain as his muscles burned and sweat stung his eyes. His long, beautiful hair was plastered to his soaked vest, while Makaze was barely breathing hard. "Soraio," Makaze said curtly. "Come at me. I will show you the Reppou form; it's time you improved your Taijutsu. You will require an able body to wield your sword when the time comes." Soraio shook his head, then did as he was bade, leaping at Makaze with his fist clenched and aiming for the smug man's teeth......

_WHAM._ Soraio blinked rapidly as he found himself on his back, seeing spots. "Reppuu, the Violent Wind," Makaze said unnecessarily. Helping his son up, the Tenrai leader demonstrated the movement. "You wait for an opponent to attack, when he is off-balance. You then duck down to evade the attack, whirling and using your momentum and powerful legs to sweep his base out from under him, sending him tumbling." Soraio frowned, and said, "Why couldn't you have told me that in the first place?" Makaze stared at his son, then replied, "Because you learn better when you get whacked."

Soraio stared at his father, a bead of sweat comically dropping from his face as he sighed. "Whatever, let's keep going," he said. "Next up is the Senpuu, right?" Makaze nodded approvingly, then jumped up and whirled, slamming a roundhouse kick into Soraio's jaw and sending the poor boy rolling along the tatami mats. _Should've seen that coming..._ Soraio thought, getting up as he nursed his aching mouth. _Getting "whacked" my foot...he nearly broke my teeth._

"Well? You've seen it," Makaze said impatiently. "A jumping kick that uses momentum to deliver a powerful roundhouse kick, sending the target flying. Now peform the both." _.....YOU'RE KIDDING ME!!!!_ Soraio thought to himself. He had no more time to moan, as Makaze rushed him, though he holding back enough for Soraio to react. Yelping, Soraio ducked under the coming kick, and spun in a poor mimicry of the Reppuu, only for Makaze to jump over it. Instinct took over, and Soraio used his rotation as a booster for a jump, flowingly seamlessly into the Senpuu. THAT kick connected, sending harsh pain into Makaze's sternum and knocking him back several meters. Soraio hit the deck, smiling in triumph, until his father said "Passable. Now we practice it."

A disappointed cry was heard throughout the manor, as many servants smiled knowingly at each other.


----------



## Vergil (May 20, 2009)

Nara Kira watched Saito as he walked out of the Hokage's office. He had yet to convince him and knew he would be a powerful ally. He walked beside him.

"A meeting with our most knowledgable and wise Hokage? It's obvious she prefers these...immigrants...over the people of Konoha. The true people of Konoha. She's obviously become out of touch with what the people want. Why not join us, Saito-san? It is for the best interests of our city after all."


----------



## Rakiyo (May 20, 2009)

Zugaikotsu stood a few feet away from Kira and watch him and saito converse. Zugaikotsu was in disguise thanks to a transformation jutsu he used earlier to alter his appearence to a Leaf jonin who the two had killed. His blood lust began to grow as he was mere feet from his former senseis office "Shes there...Shes right there" he mumbled to himself as he began to shake a bit. His eyes reverting back to its normal red shade as his bloodlust made him struggle with the control of the jutsu. "Kira I believe Saito is a wise man, he doesnt need us to tell him whats going on with this village. His sharingan can see it all the decay that will follow this great land if we dont reclaim it for ourselves in the hope of _purifying_ it" Zugaikotsu said still struggling to keep the jutsu in check


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 20, 2009)

Saito can both feel and hear the explosion from The Hokage's office. He's thankful for leaving her office just at the right moment. She certainly hasn't lost her touch and those old buttons still work when you push them. He smirks slightly as he turns the corner. _Good let her rage,_ he thinks, _maybe then she'll wake up to the reality around her....before its too late. _

As Saito walks onward, Nara Kira approaches him from the side. Saito regards him with a blank expression. A cynic and a schemer if there ever was one and even Saito isn't sure what all his angles and motivations are in this game. A dangerous prospect considering that this man possesses the considerable intellect that his clan is known for. Though Saito must admit he has a talent for expressing the views that he himself has long harbored and kept private. 

"A meeting with our most knowledgable and wise Hokage? It's obvious she prefers these...immigrants...over the people of Konoha. The true people of Konoha. She's obviously become out of touch with what the people want. Why not join us, Saito-san? It is for the best interests of our city after all."

Saito keeps his face expressionless. "Careful what you say to me my friend. Your words cross very close to treason against the Hokage. Technically I might have cause to arrest you just for speaking such words so openly," then Saito freezes and looks Kira in the eyes, "However I do not serve the Hokage. I serve Konoha and I will do what is best for Konoha. Your words have truth to them but I will wait and see for now as any prudent man would..."

Saito nods at Kira and goes on his way. 

_Elsewhere..._
Three lone Hidden Mist Genin arrive at the edge of a great desert expanse. 

“This sucks!” exclaims Misuto. He shields his eyes from the intense sun up above and all he can see for miles around is this god forsaken sandy wasteland. Even the air sizzles as it rises up off the sand. The Genin shakes his head…the only sand he prefers is the kind you find next to the ocean. Sand without water just makes no sense to him. _Who the hell would want to live here anyway!_ he wonders.  

Misuto touches his dry and chapped lips, “Sheesh I’m already gettting a sunburn. I knew I should’ve taken some sunscreen. Hey Isane remind me to thank your Uncle for agreeing to have the exams in a fuckin’ desert. Really spot on of him, you know….lookin’ out for us like this,” he grumbles. 

Isane steps foreward and regards Misuto with a misture of apathy and disdain. “It wasn’t the Mizukage’s decision alone. I heard he got outvoted by the other Kage.” Isane rubs the small of her back and stetches out her neck, “Ugh my back hurts,” she mutters. 

“It’s because of those huge knockers you’re carrying around,” Misuto replies offhandedly while staring fixedly at her chest. “Want me to give you a backrub?” he asks her hopefully and he starts cracking his knuckles. One blank stare from Isane however shuts down any further line of inquiry. 

“Pfft…whatever, your loss babe. All I know is that those Sand chicks are gonna be crawling all over me hoo yeah!” Misuto says with a grin. 

Isane rolls her eyes at him, “The only thing that will be crawling over you will be sand*fleas*,” she retorts. 

Tendo the young and some would say twisted Medical prodigy steps forward and looks eagerly at his comrades, “Hey, you guys not feeling to well? I could examine you both if you wa…”

*“NO!”* both Isane and Misuto tell him in unison, not even waiting for him to finish speaking. Just their luck they get the only medic Nin that actually dislikes healing, but he has his uses.


----------



## Cjones (May 20, 2009)

Azumo was walking outside and happend to look up into the sky. _"Hmmm I've got a strange feeling."_ To her the clouds gave off an ominous vibe that something was going to happen, but she was putting to much thought into it.

Meanwhile

Minori had was now making her way back home after thinking for some time. She started to think how she could better herself and came to the conclusion of _"I'll have to off most more of my emotions if I want to become a true shinobi"_ Minori thought making her way home. She looked down at the ground as she walked thinking ot herself when she bumped into some one "Oump" a grunt came out as she looked up to see it was her mother. "Minori I was looking for you it's time for me to teach you another jutsu. This can only be done by people with a good amount of medical knowledge."

Minori listened as her mother talked about this new jutsu "What is it called?' She asked curious. "This is the chakra scapel techinque. While most can only use it for surgery only the best combat nin's with percise chakra control can use it in battle."

Outskirts

A man's scythe could be seen gleaming the partial sun light hitting it just right. He was stopped at the gate by two gaurds "Who are you?" One of the guards ask holding his hand out in front of him. Takeo looked them over and simply said "My name is Takeo I have come back home to visit." The guards eyes almost bugged out of their heads as the scurried out of the way and let him through "You.....You...L..L..Lord Takeo please your welcome to past through anytime and welcome home." Takeo simply gave a nod and patted both on their shoulder "Continue doing your job."


----------



## Rakiyo (May 20, 2009)

Outskirts of the sand village

We see three Rain genin huddled amongst each other as the moon hangs high above the sand turning them a light shade of blue. "Dammit were so lost arent we" said the tallest of the group who had long Dreadlocks and a backwards leaf headband. "We're not lost Hyoshi" says the only girl of the group. She has short black hair and black eyes with dual lip piercings. She wears a black halter top with a hoody attachment and red cargo shorts and carries a sword on her back. "We're just a little off track" she said with a certain worry in her voice.

"A little of track! WERE IN THE MIDDLE OF A GIANT SANDBOX!" Hyoshi yelled at the top of his lungs as the wind blew sand in his face "I HATE THIS PLACE, I MISS THE RAIN!" He said as he stomped on the ground. The ground begins to stir and quickly a sandworm shoots up from under the ground "HOLY SHIT!" Hyoshi yelled as the genin moved out of the way as the sandworm went back underground. "SEE WHAT YOU GET US INTO!" The girl scolded Hyoshi "SHUT THE HELL UP SAKUMI HOW THE HELL WAS I SUPPOSE TO KNOW THAT WALLY THE WORM LIVES HERE" Hyoshi yelled referring to an old ninjas children book.

  The two rain genin continued to argue as the third genin who has a spiky black mohawk with light red eyes, a slash running across his left cheek that ends at his collar bone and wears a teal zipper jacket with black pants and black ninja sandals looked at the a nearby sign. "Guys, Hey Guys" He called but they would listen "GUYS!" he yelled the two responded at him with attitude "WHAT IS IT GYOSHI!" He points at the sign "The Sand Villages this way" in his usauly monotone voice. The two ninja look at each other embrassed and keep heading to the village.


Outside the Hokage Mansion

  Zugaikotsu leaves still in disguise with Kira "Well im off for now, Theres some important matters i need to attend to" He leaned in closer to Kiras face as he left the transformation wear off enough to show his face "Make sure you keep things intresting till i come back" He restores the jutsu to its full power and heads out. "Soon...real soon..i will have that power....that FORBIDDEN POWER" He thinks to himself as his bloodlust grew.


----------



## Cjones (May 20, 2009)

In a forest not to far off from Sunagakure three shadows can be seen jumping through the trees at high speed. One of the three a girl wearing in all black outfit turns to her male teammate "Your lagging behind Takao...I don't understand why our sensei even entered you in the exams" the girl spoke rather annoyed. The boy called Takao pushed himself some to keep up even though he knew she was right "I'll keep trying Leiko-kun, but my body" before he could finished he was interrupted by the second female member of his team.

"Leiko...leave him alone he's trying his best to keep up with us you knowh how his body is. There's no big rush to get there let's slow done some so he can rest." Leiko glared at the girl in front of her "Atsuko your always babying him." The team slowed down some allowing Takao to catch up and in the process catch his breath. "So Atsuko-kun I heared that you have a friend that moved to Konoha" he said hoping to strike up a conversation. Atsuko turned around and gave him a smile "Yep...we've been friends ever since we were kids. It'll be great to see her again and to see how strong she's grown."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 20, 2009)

Kaion stands unevenly on the surface of the water, swaying back and forth like a drunken sailor. "Whoah! AGH!" he exclaims as he tips around, trying to maintain his balance. The soles of his feet hum with chakra and they dip beneath the surface of the water up to his ankles. _This is way harder then tree walking!_ he thinks to himself. 

"Keep your Sharingan focused on your feet! Watch how the chakra moves and keep it flowing in a constant stream!" Kimiko yells at him. She stands casually on the water in front of him, observing Kaion's progress. 

"What do ya think I'm doin!!" Kaion yells back at her, defensively. He can see his own chakra with his Sharingan but seeing the chakra and actually making it do what he wants are two different matters entirely. 
*
SPLASH!*

Kaion falls over into the water, creating a giant splash. When he resurfaces he holds a fish in his mouth. "Ey I aughth dier!" (translation: Hey I caught dinner!) he exclaims excitedly with the fish wriggling around between his teeth. 

Kimiko sighs and blows away a loose strand of hair that hangs over her forehead. She feels drained, and wonders just how the hell Vergil or any of Kaion's previous teachers avoided getting a heart attack from trying to teach him. 

"Okay that's enough for today, We'll try again tomorrow," she tells Kaion. Kimiko walks over the water and back to shore while Kaion dog paddle's back to shore. In Kaion's mind the dog paddle stroke is the best and most awesome way to swim....its also the only way he knows how to swim unfortunately. Kaion walks onto land, drenched clothes and all and holds out the fish towards Kimiko. 

"I want you to cook this for me....cause you're a girl and that's what girls do. I read that in a book somewhere," he tells her, and not really asking either. Speaking to her in the same voice he would use with his mom when he's hungry. The look that his sister gives him however reminds him that she's not like mom. 

About a half an hour later, Kaion walks into the Ramen shop leaving a trail of wet footprints behind him. His boots make a sloshing sound as he walks. Kaion sits down and orders a bowl of ramen. 

"Who gave you that black eye and bloody nose?" the cook asks Kaion curiously. 

"A big fat ugly sea monster," Kaion grumbles.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 20, 2009)

A badly charred log drops to the ground with a thunk. As the debris clears Miyako is no where to be seen. Miyako makes a few handsigns from the bushes where he's crouched down in, "Bushin no Jutsu" he whispers softly. A clone appears next to him then runs out of the bushes stopping in front of Rakiyo "Missed me..." the bushin says with a slight smirk. Meanwhile the real Miyako slips quietly through the bushes stopping when he's about fifteen metres behind Rakiyo, now hidden in a tree on one of the higher branches. He makes a few handsigns and puts his hand up to his mouth "Goukakyuu no Jutsu..." he says quietly jumping out of the tree spitting a large ball of fire at Rakiyo, then he makes another handsign while in the hair "Fukumi Hari!" Miyako shouts spitting out a few needles behind the fire.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 20, 2009)

Rakiyo throws a kunai at the clone only to have it disperse into a cloud of smoke. He looks behind him to find a giant fire ball crashing towards him. The flames consume the nearby ground and in the sea a flames Rakiyo's shape turns into a log as it burns into a crisp. The log loses it shape and turns into a flock of crows and charge towards Miyako though most are hit by the needles that were sent out they're were enough to obstruct Miyakos view. Rakiyo appeared from the woods grabbing one of the left over Ninja windmill shuriken he had thrown earlier. 

He plastered two explosive tags on it and jumps in the air and sent the shuriken flying towards Miyako. The shuriken ripped threw the uncoming crow and the explosive tags were quickly eaten up as they detonated near Miyako. Rakiyo lands on the ground as he can no longer use his left leg that was still injured from the previous mission. Black feathers and ember fall from the sky "Dammit i used up all of my chakra, if he survives this then im.." Rakiyo thought to himself as the outcome was still unknown. Siyatsu still watching the genin from afar smiled and thought "Intresting"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 20, 2009)

Kimiko returns to her apartment. As Kimiko opens the door she freezes up suddenly for a second. Someone's entered already she thinks. She can also tell that it wasn't Kaion or Hiruma her boyfriend, and whoever it is they avoided her personal alarm system. Kimiko has always been a bit paranoid when it comes to her own surroundings, its perhaps the only thing that she's inherited from her father that's ever been of benefit to her. 

Kimiko enters casually as if she hasn't noticed anything amiss, in her right sleeve she coneals a Kunai. Fortunately she won't need to use it because she sees her father casually sitting on the sofa in the living room. 

Saito nods at her. "Oh so you sensed my presence," he remarks with knowing eyes. "What are you doing here?" Kimiko asks him in a cold voice. 

"Last time I checked I still payed your rent," Saito responds. "I repeat my question," Kimiko replies bluntly.

Saito crosses his arms as if trying to find the precise words, "I'm concerned about you. Events are unfolding in this village that may not bode well for those.....on the losing side," he says. Kimiko raises a questioning eyebrow, she has no clue what he means but he's said one thing that pisses her off. "You're concerned about *me*? What about Kaion?" 

He waves a dismissive hand at the mention of Kaion, "That boy will never amount to anything in this world. You however are the future of our clan a true inheritor of the bloodline, a child worthy of my legacy." He looks at Kimko with a penetrating stare, "Though I must say I was surprised that you took him in." 

Kimko glares at her father, just when she thought he couldn't be more of a thoughtless ass, he manages to top himself and with flair no less. "I took him in so he doesn't become like you...a spiteful coldhearted bastard who values his bloodline over his family!" 

"Very well," he mutters. Saito's face remains emotionless as he stands up to his full height, which is well over six feet tall. He walks past Kimiko towards the door but stops for just a second. "Say hello to your mongrel Aburame boyfriend. That son of insect taming whores. Oh yes and your mother wants you to stop by the house more often." Saito says the last part casually as if he didn't just call Kimiko's boyfriend a mongrel, and he slams the door behind him as he leaves.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 20, 2009)

Miyako lands on the ground in a crouching position. His left arm was burned and scratched a bit from the exploding shuriken. He pulls out a kunai and sends it flying at Rakiyo's right arm. Then he stands up and runs at Rakiyo making a handsign. He spits out a few more needles as he gets closer using his fukumi hari technique again. He stops moving when there's about seven metres between him and Rakiyo.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2009)

"Hope you're actually some challenge for me, Koyaiba. I would hate to not be able to see you during the chunin exams, but hey, knock 'em out is all I have to say."

Koyaiba only nods, waiting for the other boy to turn his back to him, preparing to jump out the window. 

Then Koyaiba tackles him. Taiyo lets out a short yelp of suprise as Koyaiba slams into is back, sending them tumbling to the streets below. Despite being suprised, Taiyo manages to turn himself lithely in mid air and land in a crouch, Byakugan now activated. Koyaiba tenses, his hands running with contained chakra. With a few swift hand motions and a shouted sommand, long, whip like tendrils of lightning shot from each hand. Koyaiba whipped them at Taiyo, who doged and twisted, and Koyaiba's lesson sprang into his mind...

_"There we go. You have the jutsu down, but that isn't the hard part."

"Really? Could've fooled me," Koyaiba panted, sweat coming from everywhere on his body.

"The hard part is using the 'whips' effectively. They can be a dangerous tool if you don't hurt yourself with them."

"okay...so what should I do?"

"First, remember these aren't swords. They bend. Second..."_


----------



## Rakiyo (May 20, 2009)

Rakiyo blocks the kunai with his arm as it buries itself deep into his flesh. He grits his teeth in pain as Miyako sends out more needles. He takes the kunai out and uses it to block some of the incoming needles but his fatigue had set in and the rest of the needles hit their mark. Rakiyo struggled to stand up, his left leg was still injured and his right hand and chest was bleeding from Miyako's attacks.

Siyatsu observing the match tells himself "Its over hes done for" Rakiyo refusing to fall to the ground breaks the momentum of the fight with his words "Heh youre pretty strong Miyako but i cant lose, I wont lose" He takes a step forward as his leg wobbles and struggles to keep him up. "I wont" The genin passes out and falls face down to the ground. "I'll hand it to the kid he sure hung on" He said as he adjusted the gourd of sake on his back."Well time to see how my old buddies doing" Siyatsu left the area and continued to the Hokages mansion.


----------



## Cjones (May 20, 2009)

Outside of the village you could see Minori and her mother Azumo. "Alright to get this techinque down first is the is the chakra control." Azumo began instructing Minori on the use of the technique "In battle this techinque requries percise aim in order to be effective so first your going to learn to use this techinque out of battle. Let your chakra flow to your hand try and think of something sharp." Minori nodded at her mothers command and began to concentrate.

She stared at her hand and let the chakra flow towards it making it it sharp and fine. Her hand began to glow a little and it was blue and in the shape of a small blade. _"She's learning medical ninjutsu rather fast...I wasn't even able to make the blade that long"_ Azumo commented thinking about the fast rate at which her daughter was learning _"She'll have this down in a couple of days."_

Meanwhile

Takao made his way into the village and took in all the memories that came over. "It's been a very long time since I've been here about 15 years if I remember right." Takao began making his way toward the hokages mansion when he thought he'd stop for a bite to eat. "The old ramen shop is still here?" Takao walked in setting his scythe on the ground "What can I do for.....LORD TAKAO!!! YOUR BACK!" The ramen shouted out in surprise "What ever you want is on the house." Takao looked at the menu and decided to order beef ramen and casucally leaned back finally relaxing and enjoying that he was finally back home.

The Takao the was from this village a long time ago had change. While he looked rather youthful for his age he voice was now gruff and raspy. He had a large scar across his face and even his skin looked to be worn out a side of years of wars and battles. This Takao went on to have a military persona, but his life in the leaf village always came back to him rather he was traveling or on the battle field.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 20, 2009)

Kaion slurps his bowl of Ramen into his gullet in a never ending stream when suddenly this old guy with a bigass blade looking weapon walks into the shop. 

"What can I do for.....LORD TAKAO!!! YOUR BACK!" the shop owners exclaims in surprise. "What ever you want is on the house." 

Kaion slurps up some more noodles and looks up inquisitively at the man, "Huh?!"  _Well that's no fair who does this guy think he is?!_ Kaion thinks. 

"Hey Ramen dude! How come this old guy over here gets free food but I gotta pay!?" Kaion demands. "Where's the love?!"  

The Ramen owner narrows his eyes at Kaion, "When you become a legendary Ninja, and mighty war hero like this great man, and stop being the snot nosed little troublemaker that you are now then you can get free Ramen!" he retorts.

Kaion crosses his arms and pouts. Like he always does when he doesn't get his way. He looks up at the weirdo with the bigass scythe. "Who the heck are you mister? Are you here to apply for the old folks home or somethin?"  Kaion asks him.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 20, 2009)

Taiyo found something was weird when Koyaiba didn't respond. Usually, when Taiyo would say a smart ass comment aimed at Koyaiba, Koyaiba would just say another smart ass comment back. The silence made him become alert. 

"Hey, why didn't y-" he said, before he was cut off by Koyaiba's tackle. They tumbled out the door into the streets.

Taiyo took out a kunai, and the metal gleemed in the sunlight. He immediately sprang into action. Dodging wips of lightning, slashing at Koyaiba with his kunai, doing a couple Gentle Fist attacks. It was a pretty even match. It was also weird to be fighting in the middle of a street in this small little neighborhood, but hey, people can go around them. He jumped back, pausing and holding a hand up to get Koyaiba to pause.

"No holding back, Koyaiba." he said between small panting. "Killer intent..." he said, then broke off the nearest mailbox, letting one of his instincts to grab anything around him and start pounding take over. He had it in his left hand, and a kunai in the other. He ran at Koyaiba with swift speed, and made several smashes with the mailbox and slashes with the kunai.

He had swift speed, and his Byakugan helped him focus at the painful spots. He went for the shoulder, the groin, the Achille's Tendon, the arm pit, and several other spots...although he was sure to keep from going too low on the groin. He was going at Koyaiba with a vicous intent, holding nothing back and making sure to not allow Koyaiba any openings. About...most...well, all of Taiyo's attacks were blocked, so he just put his kunai back in its puch, and threw the mailbox back.

Taiyo focused on his Byakugan. He began making many Gentle Fist attacks, although most weren't so gentle...He put a lot of his strength into the attacks, making sure to physcially hurt Koyaiba, and hurt his coils system. He focused all of his attacks on Koyaiba's stomach, chest, and shoulders, which was usually how most Hyugas played. Then, Taiyo started to add variety to them. He used his Hyuga speed to make quick jabs to the calves, trying to knock Koyaiba off his feet, and his back, circling behind Koyaiba. Then, Taiyo jumped back, panting.

He took in everything around him. He began to lose himself in the beautiful day, taking in the sky which had only one or two clouds. The fresh air, in contrast to the blood filled air of the Jashin camp. The semi cool air keeping his body regular. It was such a great day. Then, Taiyo shook his head, ignoring the wonderful surroundings, and letting his mind return to the fight. While he was lost in his little day dream, Koyaiba had made a lash at him with his lightning whip, Taiyo jumping out of the way. But his arm got caught slightly, and it sent a small bolt of elecritcity throughout his body, plus leaving a pretty wicked burn on his skin.

"Heh..." he said, trying to ignore the pain. "That only made me more energized." he said, sprining back into action and dashing at Koyaiba.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 20, 2009)

Miyako narrows his eyes. He pulls out two more kunai, placing them between his fingers. He runs towards Rakiyo and as he gets closer he throws the two kunai at him. Miyako stops about twenty yards in front of his opponent. "You're done, just give up..." he says to Rakiyo, "if you give up, I can help you get stronger..." Miyako says not wanting to hurt a new friend to badly.


----------



## Cjones (May 20, 2009)

Minori cocentrated hard and she began to breathe kinda heavy _"This takes alot of concentrateing"_ she said to herself before she was able to make the blade about 3 inches, but it flickered away. Minori caught her breath and looked at her mother "I need more practice huh?" Azumo smiled and gave her daughter a litte hug "Of course you do, now let me show you have it's done and then we'll go on to your wind training." Azumo thrusted her hand out for dramatic effect and a blue blade grew out. "Now you see the blade is long becasue I'm not in battle, but in battle there has been no medic to date that is able to make a blade this long in battle."

Azumo walked over to the water and kicked up some fish. Azumo threw the fish on the ground and motioned for Minori to come over. "Now look" Minori watched as her mother made hand motions as if making an incision, but the skin wasn't caught "I see how it works now mom. I knew medics use it for surgery, but now I see you can make incisions and the skin won't break" Minori said stating her observation. "That is right and in battle you can use it to cut the muscles of your oppoents, but we'll study more on this techinque later now let's go on to your elemental training."

*Ramen Shop*

Takao listened in on the conversation between some kid he didn't know and the ramen shop owner. He listened as the boy complain about not getting any free ramen and where was his "Love." Only for the manager to say basically when he stops being such a little shit then he can.

"Who the heck are you mister? Are you here to apply for the old folks home or somethin?"

Takao opened one of his eyes and looked in the boys direction. "You've got a smart mouth don't you civilian?" Takao's gold eye stared at the boy as his ramen was placed in front of and he sat up. _"There's only a certain group of kids with sharp tounges like that and they were always born to *that *clan"_ Takao thought. He looked down at his bowel and picked up his chopsticks and asked the boy a question "You must be part of the Uchiha Clan....right?"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2009)

Koyaiba whirled one lightning whip at Taiyo, but the Hyuuga dodged, slamming his palm into Koyaiba's leg. Koyaiba stumbled as the chakra blocked up and pain racked his leg. With brutal efficeincy, Koyaiba slammed his own electrified fist on his injured leg. The pain dissapeared abruptly as his entire leg went numb, and Koyaiba kep fighting, swinging his lightning whips to deadly effect. Taiyo was dodging and weaving among his attacks, striking out with suprising speed, and Koyaiba was forced to widen the distance between them Taiyo was a short range fighter, while Koyaiba was better at mid range, and he made sure to use that against the Hyuuga.

Not saying he didn't take his fair share of hits too. And they _hurt_, though Koyaiba didn't dare show it. Taiyo wasn't going to win the battle of wills here. Slamming his hands together, Koyaiba sent a wave of nails at Taiyo, then followed up with a devestating whip combo, leaping into the air and spinning. The whips scratched electeical buns onto the buildings and streets around him, and Koyaiba was dimly aware of people frantically struggling to get out of his way. he twisted, dodging a powerful gentle fist strike, and kneed Taiyo in the chest. Taiyo fell, and Koyaiba attempted to slam his hand into his face, but was too slow. Taiyo hit him repeatedly in the face, and Koyaiba responded with another whip to Tayo's back. he dimly noticed they were headed for the ramen shop...


----------



## F.O.K. (May 20, 2009)

Taiyo jumped into the air when the nails were thrown at him, not letting the nails stab him. He may have kept them from stabbing him, but they still made flesh wounds in different places. He jumped out of the way of the electrical whip, become nearer to the ramen shop. From inside, the customers at the ramen shop could hear the ruccus outside.

After Koyaiba knocked him down, and after the blows to the face Taiyo had given him, he jumped up, dodging some of the whips to the back, but others leaving electrical burns on his back. He felt the pain, but showed no emotion. He ran at Koyaiba, who made several lashes with his whip, and Taiyo dodged them, but then Koyaiba attempted to punch him in the face when he got within two feet. Taiyo flipped back, dodging the fists but barreling into the *ramen shop*. He landed on the counter, knocking over a bowl of ramen that looked like it was for *Kaion*. "Woopsies." Taiyo grinned, despite his pain. He grabbed a pot of bpiling hot ramen, and ran back out at Koyaiba.

He sent several Gentle fist attacks at Koyaiba, which he blocked, and then splashed the Ramen out of its pot at Koyaiba, who dodged. Taiyo threw the pot away, and Koyaiba began throwing fists at him, forcing Taiyo to step backwards into the ramen shop. They threw stools at each other, and Koyaiba made small lashes at Taiyo with his whip, making sure he didn't hit any civilians. Taiyo jumped behind him with swift speed, and began to throw many Gentle Fist attacks at Koyaiba's back.

In the air, Taiyo could smell the aroma of fresh ramen mingling in the air, just noticing his stomach was empty. _"Man I could use some ramen right now..."_ he thought, then making sure not to get himself distracted from the surroundings again.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (May 20, 2009)

Tsuki felt better when the strange kid had left. She had finished the raman and smiles to the raman man. "Thank you." she said with a grin as she ran out. She soon regretted it and her arm and shoulder hurt. It didn't phase her though. It seemed to feel good being in the town again. She hears a sound. A sound of two boys scruffing it out. She soon saw two shadows in the distance. As they got closer she could tell whom it was. Koyaiba, and her brother. It made her smile. They did seem to have some sort of fun. Though they were fighting it out pretty hard.

They suddenly bursted into the raman shop. "Hey!? There is a clearing you know!?" She shouts at the two , but ends up giggling. They started to make a racket, which didn't please the owner.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 20, 2009)

Hinote sat against a tree, staring into space. The voice was back, but this time spoke through Hinote. "What of home? Will you return there?" The voice asked.

"Of course not. I could never return to that forsaken house. I wish to leave my old life behind." Hinote responded. Needless to say, a person talking to himself was odd. "Even if it means I must live in the woods."

"Perhaps there is somebody out there who can help you get what you want..."

"Power? I thirst for blood. None would approach me. Besides, I won't need much power I cannot attain on my own to rid this land of the impure."

"You are foolish. You require someone to assist you. You need a teacher."

"A teacher? Who would help a bloodthirsty ninja wishing to purify the land through any means necessary?"

"No idea. Your mother would know. Too late for that though."

"Don't speak of her!" Memories of his mother angered him. "What was done is done."

"Heh. Your anger pleases me. Share your hate with the world."

"Shut up! I will rid myself of your impurities somehow, Voice!" Hinote yelled, holding his head.

"Heh... I am you. Do you not understand that? I am part of you."

"Quiet." Hinote ordered, standing up and grasping the sword in his hand. "Though... Perhaps this place is not ideal for living." He sighed.

"Nights are harsh. You need a master. A teacher to take you in. One who shares your goals of purity."

"Easier said than done."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 20, 2009)

Takao opened one of his eyes and looked in Kaion's direction. "You've got a smart mouth don't you civilian?" Takao's gold eye stared at the boy as his Ramen was placed in front of and he sat up. _"There's only a certain group of kids with sharp tounges like that and they were always born to *that *clan"_ Takao thought. He looked down at his bowel and picked up his chopsticks and asked the boy a question "You must be part of the Uchiha Clan....right?"

Kaion stares at the old dude. He seems reasonable enough, not like some of these other old folk who think that all kids are born troublemakers. Not true exactly because there are actually lots of old people who like kids, its just that none of them like Kaion, probably because he's always reminding them that they're old "dudes."

"Yeah that's right mister. I'm a certified genius of the Uchiha clan. My Sensei and even crabby Lady Hokage told me so themselves!" Kaion says proudly. "Also my pops is the Police Chief, Saito Uchiha." Kaion is about to devour the bowl of Ramen in front of him when suddenly, Koyaiba and Taiyo leap through the entrance like a freight train. 

Kaion can already see that idiot Taiyo barreling towards his precious bowl of Ramen. "NO! Not the Ramen!" Kaion exclaims. He dives for the bowl like a loyal ANBU leaping to shield his Hokage from enemy fire. The entire moment plays out in slow motion  in Kaion's eyes and just as he is about to save the Ramen, stupid Taiyo blasts it to the floor. 

"AGH! AND THAT WAS SUPER DUPER EXTRA TASTY BARBECUE PORK RAMEN!!!" Kaion yells bitterly. Kaion slouches on his seat, totally ignoring those two idiots fight. He's just hungry and when he's hungry everything else just has to wait. Then he notices the ramen in front of the old dude. 

"Hey look Mister its crabby old lady Hokage getting drunk in the corner!" Kaion exclaims and he points at the corner of the shop behind Takao. With a swift hand Kaion swipes the man's bowl of ramen and starts gulping it down.

Well the Ramen dude said it was free so I'm sure he'll just give the old guy another bowl for sure, Kaion reasons.


----------



## Cjones (May 21, 2009)

"Yeah that's right mister. I'm a certified genius of the Uchiha clan. My Sensei and even crabby Lady Hokage told me so themselves!" Kaion says proudly. "Also my pops is the Police Chief, Saito Uchiha."

Tako stares and eats some of his ramen _"Yup this civilian is an Uchiha alright."_ After that the ramen shop came in an up roar as two kids began fighting in the shop. One of the kids who was a Hyuuga took the poor kid's ramen and knocked it on the floor.

"Hey look Mister its crabby old lady Hokage getting drunk in the corner!" Kaion exclaims and he points at the corner of the shop behind Takao. With a swift hand Kaion swipes the man's bowl of ramen and starts gulping it down.

Takao looks as the kid glups down on his ramen. Takao being the strict person that he is was about to make this kid scared for his life, but decided against it and came up with another plan. "I haven't been home in so long I feel I need to pay for it. So this kid here" Takao said getting up out of his chair and pointing at Kaion with his scythe "Said he'll pay quadruple and the tab I had before I left the village."

The owner went into the back and pulled out a dusty piece of paper and blew on it. The paper had all of the ramen Takao had bought all the years before he left the village. He was never charged, because the owner was scared of him "Well the orginally bill for the when you started visting when you where 5 and the last bill was when you were 29 and now. You owed me over 10,000 yen then so now its.....40,000 yen" The owner said caculating the bill.

Takao waved his hand and walked passed the fighting kids as he was on his way out before saying "And if he doesn't have the money send the bill to my good friend Sato Uchiha."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 21, 2009)

Kaion opens up his old ratty wallet which is shaped into a cute frog's head. He's had the wallet ever since he started getting an allowance. "40,000, huh....well let me see here...." he mutters, trying to imitate a serious accountant or some nerdy type like that. 

Kaion looks into his wallet and sees three dollars, some spare change, a few loose and extra old and moldy Legendary Ninja Gummi snacks, and lot of lint, and even a moth. Kaion nods seriously as he assesses his financial situation. Stupid Kimiko started making him pay for his own junk food now and dad doesn't give him allowance anymore so his savings is tight as it is. 

First Kaion throws the moldy gummi's into his mouth because he remembers when his mom made stinky brussel sprouts and he never ate them that she would always lecture him and say that there were poor kids who wished they had stinky brussel sprouts to eat. In reality this is not true, poor kids really don't want stinky brussel sprouts nor moldy one month old gummi snacks for that matter. 

He smiles at the shop owner sheepishly, and rubs the back of his head, "Hehe.........LATER FOOL!" Kaion throws a smoke bomb at the ground. Which made no sense anyway since Kaion is literally like a million times faster then the old shop owner. Kaion jets out of the shop like there's a rocket attached to his ass. The Uchiha leapfrogs over Taiyo and Koyaiba's heads as they fight it out. "LOSERS!" he yells at them, "YOU'LL PAY FOR MESSING WITH MY EMPTY STOMACH!!" 

Kaion bolts down the street as fast as his feet can carry him. On the way he passes that mean old guy who left him with the bill. Kaion sticks his tongue out at him, "NYANYANYA I DON'T HAVE TO PAY ANYTHING YOU OLD FART!!!!" Kaion laughs and he sticks his tongue out at the man before leaping away.

_At Kaion's house later that day..._
Saito Uchiha opens up a personal mail delivery marked urgent...

*"40,000!???!?!?!?!?" *


----------



## Vergil (May 21, 2009)

Kira looked at the madness in Zugaikotsu's eyes. It was a quality he appreciated, those that were not quite of sound mind were easier to manipulate. Though to even attempt to obtain *that* power was something only a madman could do. He wasn't sure if he could do it but it was worth a shot. He stared at the grandness of the Hokages mansion and put his hand infront of his face, as if to crush the house. He then left, he had much to prepare.

_________________________________________

Mio walked back to her house, seeing all the kids slowly getting used to their new home. Being without a family is harder than most people can fathom. Her own parents died of a disease that not even Tsunade-sama could have cured. It didn't stop them from doing their job and eventually finding a cure for it. The Haruna clan became famous for its line of excellent doctors, her own parents were skilled medical researchers. Mio was orphaned at the age of 9. She is happy that she at least got 9 years of happiness, though she can barely remember it now. 

Mio laughed at her stubborness at that age. A little too naive, she thinks. She wanted to start with nothing and build up from there. She sold the house and gave all the inheritance into the medical research. The money saving more lives than she could ever hope to count. Mio roamed the slums, learning everything about the dark underbelly of Konoha. She gained most of her stealth techniques from there, having to hide from the underground mob who were 'recruiting' kids. She even had to rescue a few a couple of times.

She had aspirations to becoming a medical shinobi and enrolled herself into the Academy.She had some good times there but could not afford the basic ninja equipment. Luckily the Hokage at the time took pity on her and 'loaned' her some equpiment, knowing that Mio would never take hand outs.

It was a dark time for Konoha, there was a horrid recession known as the Konoha crunch, which sounded more like a breakfast cereal. The Shinobi were having to work extra hard to get jobs. The slums got hit the hardest and a lot of her friends were killed during the Winter, a tragedy that hardly anyone knew about. Her fire to become a Hokage was lit that day, though the current Hokage tried, with no money there was little he could do.

Mio had finished musing and walked into her house switching on a light to read the latest medical journal


----------



## Rakiyo (May 21, 2009)

Training Field

Rakiyo lied motionlessly on the ground. Miyako made his way over to him. 

"if you give up, I can help you get stronger..." Miyako said

Rakiyo laughed a bit on the ground and finally managed to sit back up. "Fine you win" He was exhausted, his body completly drained of Chakra and the bleeding of his wounds werent helping at all. He put his hand out to Miyako "You're definetly stronger then i thought you'd be" Miyako helps him up and two genin stare at each other a bit. "I appreciate the offer...But as far as i see it i owe you a fight, So im going to get alot stronger on my own. And then when im strong enough ill come back and we can have a rematch whaddya think" Rakiyo said with the biggest grin on his face even though he just lost.


At Mio's House

Siyatsu had arrived at the mansion but hadnt seen his friend in sight. He knew of only one other place to check. Though she was the Hokage Mio's place of residence wasnt as glamorous as others would imagine. Siyatsu arrived at the door "Heh heh lets hope you still live here" He took a swig of sake in the hopes that if his _meeting_ went wrong his body would be too numb to feel pain. "Well here goes nothing" He knocked on the door 3 times but no answer. "Hmm maybe im not knocking hard enough" Siyatsu thought. He gathered a bit of chakra around his knuckles and knocked 3 more times this time creating a crack on the door. "*GULP* Oh god let this not be her place, please tell she moved, oh merciful 1st hokage please tell me she moved" He feared the worst as he heard footsteps approaching the door.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 21, 2009)

Miyako turns around and walks away without another word. Once he's far enough away he jumps into a tree and sits on a high branch quietly, "Next time I won't go so easy on him..." Miyako mutters to himself. That battle hadn't taken too much chakra out of him at all so he was still good to do some training. He rumages around in his puch of ninja items eventually pulling out a small leather bound book. He had stolen it from his father before he was kicked out. The book contained several jutsu that his father knew. He skims the pages slowly, eventually coming across one that catches his eye. "Magen - Narakumi no Jutsu - Demonic Ilusion - Hell Viewing..." Miyako mutters to himself, still sitting in the tree. "Hmm...I wonder if it would work on an animal just for training purposes..." just as he says that a squirrel hops onto the branch, eyeing the shinobi carefully. Miyako stretches his hand out slowly, he quickly snatches the squirrel up. The squirrel makes a few squeaking noises but stops quickly. 

Miyako jumps out of the tree and lands on his feet gracefully. He heads off to his regular secluded training area, the entire time walking there he talks to the squirrel like it's a real person. Once there he puts the squirrel on the ground carefully, and much to his surprise it doesn't run away. Miyako backs up a few feets and looks at the black book, he makes a handsign and looks at the squirrel, "Magen-Narakumi no Jutsu" he says quietly. Nothing happens. The squirrel tilts it's head curiously. Then quite suddenly the squirrel let's out a quick squeak, it's eyes looking a little wide, but not like anything horrofying happened. "Hmm..." Miyako mutters walking over to the squirrel and picking back up he sits down on the ground placing the squirrel in his lap.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 21, 2009)

Rakiyo watched as Miyako left without another word "Whats his problem?" Rakiyo thought. Rakiyo sat down and after a few minutes managed to wrap up his wounds quite nicely. "There at least the bleedings stop" he said with a kind of satisfaction on his face. He slowly made his way out of the training field and eventually found himself in the bustling streets of Konoha. The people passing by him where either teenagers or drunk adults. He reached the slums of Konoha and after greeting a few familar faces entered what seemed like a sewer hole. It was an underground city beneath Konoha we're orphans, bums, and the criminals would use as hideouts.

The children played along the litted catacombs, wires and duct tape decorated the stone walls and the roof leaked constantly. After passing a few more bums as well as a few merchants he arrived at a hut with the Symbol Happy in japanese painted on it. He entered the beaded doorway The room was brightly light and the smell of incense filled the air. Their he was greeted by a tiny old lady with pale skin. She had a wart on her nose and wore long black clothing, her hand tied in a bun held in place with various red chopsticks. "Well well if it isnt Rakiyo whaddya want!" she barked at the genin.

Rakiyo threw some left over money at her that floated down to her lap "I'm looking for a place to tstay for the night ya old hag" The lady counted the money 4 times over and put it against the artifical light. "ITS REAL YA WALKING CORPSE" He said as he grew impaitient. "Calm down sonny everybodies welcome to Granny Kobune's underground hotel as long as they meet my price"She said with a grin revealing her false teeth that were hanging on for dear life. She pulled out a wrinkled up chart and after scrathing her wart for a bit finally found a room for Rakiyo to occupy.

"You get Number 54" She gave a big smile as she handed the keys to him. Rakiyo took him and left the shack quickly not wanting to be there longer then he had to. He counted the passing rooms until he finally reached number 54. He opened the creaky door to find a small bed, a toilet, and a dirty sink all in the same room. Closing the door behind him he turned on the light that would flicker on and off. He let himself drop to the bed and before long he fell asleep.

In the hallways of the underground Konoha a couple of meters away from Rakiyo's assigned room was a rather tall man. He had caramel skin and black eyes. His chest was bandage up and his pants were tattered and torn. He scratched the stubble of his beard and looked on at the door of the room as if expecting something to happen. He merely watched as the night passed on.


----------



## Vergil (May 21, 2009)

Mio heard the light knock on the door and reluctantly got up out of her armchair. Then the knock turned into a loud thid and she heard something give way. A switched flicked on in her head as she curled up her fist. The Rage of Konoha. Thats what they call her, Of course using the name was punishable by torture. Grim Reaper and the Drunk completed the trio of stupid names they thought were cool when they were young as the Tenreiken and it was odd that she should be thinking of them as she opened the door and indiscriminantly put the dark figure in a Genjutsu that would see themselves on fire.

She looked at the face and her eye twitched. "It's you. It could only be you. Only an Idiot like you could be drunk and not know how TO KNOCK AT SOMEONE'S DOOR!!" she shouted. She spun and slammed the door, knowing that wouldn't stop him from coming in.

__________________________________________

Dante managed to find some clothes at his apartment. He had invested in several pairs of the same outfit since developing the jutsu. He slid his coat on and started writing on a bit of paper. His handwriting was pretty terrible but he figured people could read it. His signature actually took up most of the message which read:

"You're in the chuunin exams. Train hard!

Lots of Love 

Dante

He was happy with that and sent it via messenger bird to his team.

___________________________

Vergil did the same, his handwriting was elegant and beautiful. The content however was not

"Chuunin exams. You're in. Don't disappoint me.

Vergil"

and sent the message on to his students


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 21, 2009)

Miyako continued to train on the squirrel and no matter how scared it seemed to get it wouldn't run away. Miyako figured he had gotten the genjutsu down pretty well so he thought he'd take a little break. He walks over to the squirrel and scoops it up into his hands. The small creature was panting heavily from being scarred so much in such a short period of time. He scratched the squirrels head slowly, but was soon interupted. A bird swooped into the area he was in, landing on Miyako's shoulder. Miyako pulls the note off of the bird, "Vergil-sensei is so sweet..." he mutters as he skimmed the note. "Hinote and Kaion have probably already unlocked their sharingan..." Miyako mumbles unhappily, "I guess father was right, I am a disgrace to the Uchiha clan..." Miyako stands up, his squirrel held in one hand. He walks back to his apartment and sits on his bed placing the squirrel next to him, "I might as well get some things together for the exams..." he mutters opening a closet full of ninja tools.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 21, 2009)

Siyatsu blocked the slamming door with the side of his foot. A loud scream followed as the pain shot threw his body "FUCK!!" Siyatsu let himself in and closed the door behind him. "I see you're anger issues are still as present as ever Mio" he said rubbing his foot with tears leaving the edge of his eye. He followed her to her living room where she sat in back down in her chair. "It's been ten years _Hokage_" he said with a slight teasing in his voice. 

He rested his back against the nearest wall and placed his trusty gourd of sake right next to him. His drunk swagger still as prominent as ever. "Tell me hows dante been, Last time i remember seeing his face he was a chunin under my tutelage, Ahh those where the days" He said as he looked at the slowly rotating ceiling fan that hanged on Mio's apartment. "And zenpyou's son, ahh, what was his name, ahh Rakayu or Rakiyo something along those lines how has he been fairing. To be the son of a man that i taught must be quite a privilge" he said faning his own ego.

Still ranting as usually he continued asking questions without giving mio the time to respond. Even now in old age he is still the energectic reckless fool he was when he was a kid. "And Takeo have you seen him? And the Village? Tell me everything" he says with a grin on his face as he was too excited and happy from seeing his old friend.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 21, 2009)

Hinote stood in front of a wooden house in the forest. He slowly walked up to the door, activating his Sharingan. Doing so allowed him to avoid a tripwire. Hinote knocked on the door a few times. The door swung open and a man jumped out through the doorway. Quickly, Hinote turned around to see the man.

_Remember who we're dealing with._ The voice warned him. _Just because he knew your father, doesn't mean..._

_I realize this. I won't take him lightly, but he is the only choice I have..._ Hinote thought back, jumping closer to the man.

"Oi... Who are you? You dare disturb my peace?" The man asked. He moved the cape away from his side, putting a hand on a sword. He then noticed the Sharingan in Hinote's eyes. "An Uchiha, eh? I ask again, who the hell are you?" He repeated.

"I am Uchiha Hinote. My father was Uchiha Saiken." Hinote introduced himself, preparing to reach for his sword as well.

"Saiken, eh? Then that thing at your side must be his sword. Carrying on the legacy, huh? You've got some shoes to fill." The man laughed. "Musha." He introduced.

"I need a teacher. The chuunin exams are coming up and with this new sword, I didn't know who else would be better than you." Hinote explained.

"I cannot accept unless..." Musha started, pulling out his katana. "Prove yourself to me!" He exclaimed, getting into a stance.

_As I said, something like this was bound to happen. Prepare yourself._

"I'm ready." Hinote said, taking out his sword. Suddenly, he was face to face with Musha, who swung his katana at high speeds. "Wha-" He started, blocking the attack. Groaning as Musha pushed him back. Hinote flew back as Musha pushed, skidding. "Damn..."

"You've got no chance, kid. Prove that you are Saiken's son." Musha said, tapping his sword against the ground.


----------



## Vergil (May 21, 2009)

Mio looked at her teammate with the same look. The thorny rose of a smile. It soon turned to dismay. She hadn't checked the ins and outs of the day, had she done, she would have realised that Takeo was in town.

"He's here? And you? Well one of you has to leave. Anytime all three of us are together something bad happens. Without exception." Though it was a half joke, the other half had a disturbing ring of truth around it. The plague of Konoha hit when they reunited as chuunin, the cold war between The fire country and the Lightning country started when they met up as Jounin, The Hokage died when they met up randomly 10 years ago.

"I better not see all hell breaking loose or else I'm going to have to kill one of you. And before you say it, I'm not going to sacrifice myself because both of you still owe me. Big time."

She leaned back in her chair and watched the fire burn in the fireplace. "Last I saw Dante he was butt naked lying face down in the mud, unable to move. So pretty much as you left him." She said referring to the farewell session they had as he left. Somehow The Drunk of Konoha had managed to sneak in some booze and the two got absolutely wasted. She almost laughed at the memory.

"Other than that....I think something big is going to happen. The heads of the bigger clans are being very tight lipped. Seems I may have lost a bit of favour with my refugee policy." It was slight but her eyes darted downwards in a moment of self doubt, but it was quickly dismissed. She was right. Wasn't she?

"You wanna know anything else. Here." She threw him the 500 page report Saito gave her. "Knock yourself out."


----------



## Cjones (May 21, 2009)

Azumo and Minori had been waiting outside the village for what seemed like forever and it was wearing down on Minori's patience. "Mom...what exactly are we waiting for?" Minori asked leaning on a tree.

"We're waiting on your father. A friend of his and he are needed for this training" Azumo explained."

Just as she finished that sentence Hideo came from out of the sky landed right by his wife and a few seconds later an ANBU black ops came right behind him. "Sorry I'm late...he was a little reluctant I had to convice him."

Minori watched as her mother moved over by her and her father and his friend stood by each other "Just watch" her mom whispered in her ear. Hideo looked at the ANBU and nodded to him as the ANBU began flipping hand seals "Earth Style: Earth Flow Rampart."

The ground started to rumble as a huge ridge or some would call a hill came up from the ground. When the ridge reached it's intended height Hideo then use the three hand seals: boar, dog and ram while yelling out "Water Style: Waterfall Basin." Water shout from the ground in a wave and drench the area creating a beautiful waterfall. Minori stood in awe as she watched how it was formed _"Wow it's pretty"_ she thought to herself. Azumo put her hand on her back and began walking her towards it "Minori...you will cut this waterfall in half."
_______________________________________________

Takeo walk through the streets of Konoha "Not much has changed" he thought. As he walked children stopped and stared at him some of the parents even snatched there kids up and ran in the house. One of the adults on the street yelled out "GRIM REAPER IS BACK!" Fleeing as he yelled. "Grim Reaper" Takeo said to himself. It had been a long to time he heared that nick name for himself. It came from the use of his scythe in battle how his body structure and even the shape of his face and the flawless of his scythe took the lives of many.

He commanded in army's respect and in turn gained there respect as well. On the battle field he should no mercy. Some would be too scared to even fight back as they looked into his golden eyes and foresaw their death at his hands. On the battle field he was a symbol of death who's name struck fear into many and this person was back home in Konoha.

A few minutes later he arrived at the hokage mansion and walked up to the door scythe in tow. Takeo glanced around and noticed the door had been cracked though he paid no mind as this building's been up since he was a child. Takeo used the edge of his scythe and tap on the side of the door "Tap...Tap...Tap." Making sure not to break it anymore than it already was.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 21, 2009)

Mio's House

For a moment Siyatsu saw Mio doubt herself a quality that was unlike her. Mio threw the 500 page report at him which he caught though the weight surprised him. Looking over the first page "Heh never was the type for reading" He said as he put the heavy stack of papers on a nearby desk. "So takeo's back in town huh...The Grim Reaper" he laughed at his comrades nickname. "He was always to serious for his own good. Even with his students hes was always somewhat of a grouch" he said referring to how Vergil turned out.

His expression turned serious "But there is a reason why i'm here" he brushed his hair and closed his eyes trying to remember everything he was suppose to say. "I havent been wasting my time while i was away from the village. Ive been building connections and alliances threw many villages mainly the Grass. Intel has shown me that a certain _pupil_ of yours is still alive and managed to escape execution" He said referring to Zugaikotsu. "Ive heard that he plans on using the Rock Villages Forbidden Scroll and will try to attain *that *power that was ruled forbidden more then 100 years ago"

He takes a quick swig of sake and looks at his comrade "Its unfortunate that whenever we met tragedy seems to be nearby but this is the truth. If Zugaikotsu finds a powerful ally to aid him in his sick madmans dream then the future of this village is at stake" He returned to his light hearted demeanor "Oh and the other reason why i've come here is to take Rakiyo under my wing, it was his fathers dying wish for me to teach him. Saw him fighting with another genin near the training field and woo does he need my help" He said as he chuckled.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2009)

Koyaiba slashed furiously, this way and that with his whips, though he wasn't gaining any ground. He and Taiyo were fighting each other to a standstill. Koyaiba knew if it weren't for his whips Taiyo would've overpowered him long ago, but it's still tiring to keep them up for this long. His entire body ached and he knew he was running out of chakra.

His only hope was that Taiyo must be feeling equally exhausted, as he had been putting a lot of chakra into his gentle fist strikes. Koyaiba was panting heavily, and knew the best he could hope for was a draw. Gone were the days when he could push Taiyo and Tsuki around whenever he wanted...but that wouldn't stop him from trying. One of his whips fizzled out as he no longer had enough chakra to keep it active. In a desperate gesture, Koyaiba whirled his remaining whip like a tornado, trying to keep Taiyo off him.

*Scre-clk!*

Koyaiba turned his head in time to see his wildly swinging whip smash into a messenger bird, apparently killing it. Despite himself, Koyaiba let out a giggle. "Whoopsies..." He said, throwing another glance at the dead bird.

Then his stomach dropped all the way to his feet. Just along where the bird's neck met it's body, there was a line of white feathers. Koyaiab's eyes bulged, and he hastily dropped his other whip, running towards the bird and picking it up like it was the most precious thing in the world.

The Hairus have many strange customs, as you normally will find with a gypsy clan. One of the most dominant ones was a love of a certain kind of bird. According to traditional gypsie myths, birds with a ring of white feathers around their necks were meesengers from the gods, and were treated with respect and reverance. Even though these legends were no longer believed in, this type of bird was always respected.

And Koyaiba had just killed one. He looked at Taiyo, fear on his face. "I-I have to go." He stammered, glancing back down at the bird. "There are rituals...a fire. Yes, a fire. And those herbs..." He ran through the town with the bird in his arms.

*A few hours later....*

Koyaiba stands slowly from where he had burned and buried the bird. There. If he had done it right, the bird would be reincarnated and he would be spared from eternal hell. He wiped the sweat off his brow and read the message the bird had been carrying. It read:

"You're in the chuunin exams. Train hard!

Lots of Love 

Dante

"Well Fuck..."


----------



## F.O.K. (May 21, 2009)

Taiyo was becoming exhausted. He was putting so much chakra into his Gentle fist, he was beginning to become exhausted. But he refused to show it. As he heard the sound of a bird getting killed, he stopped to see Koyaiba frantic. He nodded. "Wow...great way to end a fight..." he muttered. Then, his bird came along. He whistled it down to him, took the note, and pet its head to send it along.

"Chuunin exams. You're in. Don't disappoint me.

Vergil"

"Gee, thanks for the enthusiasm Vergil-sensei..." he muttered, stuffing the note into his pocket. He began to take a stroll, looking at the damage they had left behind in their fight. "Damn..."he said. He didn't even realise they had made so much damage, he began to ignore it during the fight. He walked by a Hyuga and his father training together.

"I need to learn some new jutsu..." he muttered, making his way to the training field. He found a tree, and began to practice the tree climbing jutsu untill he became exhausted. He made it to the top every time, but it was good training for chakra control, and it would do him some good anyway.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 21, 2009)

_Kaion's clone misadventure Part 4..._
Kaion's clone, we shall call him K1, leaps happily from tree branch to tree branch. Somehow he seems to think that he is the real Kaion. How this is even possible is a miracle and its a testament to Kaion's bullheaded ability to ignore reality which this clone seems to have inherited. K1 hums cheerily to himself. "Can't wait to eat me some Ramen!" he exclaims. Suddenly he hears some noise and people talking. Kaion stops behind a bush and peeks through it. Much to his surprise he sees Minori of all people, training with two adults, they look similar to Minori. All of them stand in front of a cool looking waterfall, training it seems. 

They must be her parents K1 thinks. "Well this is a better time then any..." he says to himself. K1 leaps out of the bushes and lands in front of Minori. "YO MINORI!" K1 yells boldly. "I think you're really hot and smart....you know in a nerdy kind of way but not dorky either. So yeah, if you ever want to go out on a date with me or somethin...." then K1 slams his fist into his chest and puffs it out proudly, "Then I'm your guy!" 

K1 bows towards Minori's parents and then he leaps away before Minori can answer or kill him for that matter which is fortunate for K1.

_An half an hour later..._
K1 barges into old man Kanju's Magazine store. "Hey old dude!" K1 yells, "I'm takin' the latest copy of Konoha's Penthouse Pets and you're not gonna stop me!" 

"Well you've finally gone off the deep end eh kid. Finally showin' your true colors!" Old man Kanju tells K1. He takes out a baseball bat from behind his counter, "Boy if I don't whup your ass then be sure your pops will when he hears about this!"  

K1 however is already out of the store in one shunshin burst with a stack of girlie magazines in his hands. 

Sometime later...
"I want a pack of cigarettes!" K1 tells the store clerk. The clerk looks at who he believes is Kaion and rolls his eyes, "You dumbass what do you take me for huh?!" he yells, "Now get the hell out of here!" 

Suddenly K1 kicks over the clerks front counter and grabs up a pack of cigarettes. "Later fool!" he tells the clerk with a giggle. 

_Later on..._
K1 walks out the movie theater, smoking a cigarette. There's a commotion inside the theater, most likely caused by K1. The clone just wanders about randomly with his cigarette clutched in his mouth. He just so happens to run into Koyaiba that friggin nobody. He appears sad and looks down at the ground for some reason. Heh he's probably got no home, the loser, K1 thinks. K1 casually flicks his cigarette over the small mound of earth in front of Koyaiba. 

"Later punk," K1 says with a chuckle.

_Meanwhile...._
The real Kaion races into town in pursuit of his clone, hoping that he hasn't caused any trouble.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2009)

_Heh he's probably got no home the loser,_ K1 thinks. K1 flicks his cigarette over the small mound of earth in front of Koyaiba. 

Koyaiba stares. 

_No._

The grave had been touched by unclean objects only minutes after the burial. _This did not happen,_ Koyaiba thinks frantically, staring at the ashes on the bird's grave. He's too frightened to even pursue K1, who he thinks is Kaion. _Think Koyaiba...think....what did Dad say to do if this ever happened?_

*Flashback*

_"And remember Koyaiba,"_ _His father says. He's a pleasently large man wearing a red robe who looks a lot like Koyaiba. "Don't ever let anything unclean touch the mound until 5 minutes after burial." Koyaiba looks up at his dad. 

"But what if something does touch it?" 

"Well then son, there's a saying for that. You're screwed."_

*End Flashback*

Koyaiba stares at the small mound, panic building inside him. Desperately he grabs his sack of herbs, sprinkling them all over the grave and chanting frantically. 

"Sai toi karan, si kai yosho norae kel isad mashin..." He chants. Litteraly translated, it means: "Oh gods, please do not smite me. I am but a humble follower plauged by an evil spirit..."

"Hey Koyaiba, what's up?" Ali aks suddenly, jumping from a rooftop and landing right on the bird's grave. Koyaiba let's out a squeak of protest, But Ali doesn't notice. "This town is so cool! Wanna show me around?" She says, taking his hand and pulling him down the street. Koyaiba looks on the verge of tears now, but Ali just ignores him, chatting aimlessly about the people she's terrorized since she got here....


----------



## Cjones (May 21, 2009)

"Wait? Your saying I actually have to cut! A waterfall?" The sheer thought of it was beyond anything Minori could think of "How will I be able...to cut a waterfall?"

Hideo stepped in to say something before Minori killed herself for thinking to rationally. "Well Minori no really cut...more like halting the flow of the water fall" her father explains. Before Minori can answer Kaion appeared out of no where in front of her.

_"YO MINORI!" Kaion yells boldly. "I think you're really hot and smart....you know in a nerdy kind of way but not dorky either. So yeah, if you ever want to go out on a date with me or somethin...." then Kaion slams his fist into his chest and puffs it out proudly, "Then I'm your guy!" 

Kaion bows towards Minori's parents and then he leaps away. _

Minori's facial expression dropped and the hair she had sticking out now completely overshadow her left eye. You could the anger raidating off her body it was a true intent to kill "Kaion...YOUR DEAD!" She yelled out in her head. Azumo giggled some "Seems you have an admirer dear." The words made Minori twitched some "Who's that Minori your new boyfriend? Didn't think you had a thing for Uchihas" her father tease. She twtiched one more time and that last time caused her to explode.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 21, 2009)

Kimiko knocks on Dante's apartment door, hoping that he's home. "Dante-san its me Kimiko!" she exclaims. He better not answer this door stark naked Kimiko thinks. She's heard stories of his "escapades". 

Kimiko hopes that he'll see things her way but she doubts it. He's always seemed very flighty to her in some ways and she's not even sure he knows what he's doing half the time but things always seem to work out his way. 

She's here to ask the Jonin to prevent Kaion from entering the Chuunin exams. A big request to be sure but Kimiko needs to do this for her brothers sake. 

_Elsewhere..._
Kaion walks past a convenience store in search of his not so awesome clone. There seems to be a great commotion and hullabaloo outside. Kaion recgonizes two officers from the precinct talking to the store clerk. "Huh? What happened here?" Kaion wonders. 

Suddenly the store clerk happens to look Kaion's way and his eyes widen. "THAT'S HIM OFFICERS!! HE'S THE ONE WHO WRECKED MY STORE!!!" 

The two officers look over at Kaion and their shoulders slump because they recognize who he is and naturally who is father is. "Geez not again Kaion!" one of the officers groans. Kaion shakes his head, "No way guys! I don't even know what happened here, honest!" he exclaims. 

The two officers stride towards Kaion, "Don't make this difficult Kaion, c'mon, you know the drill." 

"BUT I DIDN'T DO ANYTHING!! I CAN EXPLAIN I'M LOOKIN FOR MY CLONE!!" Kaion yells but the officers don't seem to believe him. With sudden quickness Kaion spins around and leaps away. The two officers give chase.


----------



## Vergil (May 21, 2009)

Dante shouts through the door.

*"It's open, I can't be arsed getting up!"* he said. His apartment was a mess. There were empty ramen cups everywhere and magazines of swords and jutsu news everywhere, surprisingly though, not a porno in sight. Not because of any respect for women but rather because of his eyes. The could check out anyone he wanted whenever he wanted, so he save quite a bit of money. He refrained from activating it with Kimiko though but came dangerously close a few times.

*"Oh hey! Pardon the mess."* he said not bothering to get up, instead pushing a chair out for her to sit and leaning back and opening the fridge. *"Get you anything?"*

He looked at the serious look in her eyes.

*"Oh boy. Ok I'm in Jounin mode - what's up?"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 21, 2009)

*"Oh hey! Pardon the mess."* he said not bothering to get up, instead pushing a chair out for her to sit and leaning back and opening the fridge. *"Get you anything?"*

"Oh no its ok. Thanks though," she says, politely refusing Dante's offer. Kimiko tries not to appear disgusted by the state of his apartment. Her own apartment is a model of cleanliness and order, well at least before Kaion started to live there. She notices some movement out of the corner of her eye and sees a small rat apparently snoring in an empty Ramen cup. "What a wonderful place you have here!" Kimiko says.  

Kimiko sits down and looks at Dante. She clears her throat and gets on with it, "Well anyway. The reason why I came here is to ask you to ex out Kaion from the Chuunin exams. He's just not ready for it and I'm sure you know what I mean. He's a walking accident waiting to happen and no matter how many times he may get lucky....well that luck will run out sooner or later and when it does he's going to get himself and whoever's around him killed." 

Kimiko sighs as she looks at Dante, "Look I know I'm asking you a big favor and you have more then just Kaion to consider but all I ask is that you hold him back for another year."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 22, 2009)

Hinote looked up at Musha, who looked bored. Grabbing his sword tightly, he ran at Musha, jumping to the side when Musha slammed his sword into the ground. After doing so, Hinote made a hand seal and shot needles from his mouth at Musha.

Musha dodged the needles by ducking and put his sword up to block as Hinote swung at him. The blades collided. Hinote was above Musha due to him having ducked and was at a slight advantage. He had to use it.

Hinote chuckled slightly and pushed down harder on the sword. Musha didn't seem to struggle as he pushed back, knocking Hinote off of him. _He's good._ Hinote thought, regaining his balance. He swung the sword in the air and it detached to its whip sword form. The blade shot forward, passing by Musha. Hinote then swung it toward Musha, who jumped over it.

"I see. That's enough. If you have unlocked the sword, that is all the proof I need." Musha said. "You are the son of Uchiha Saiken, no doubt about it. Therefore, my door is open to you. However, you are not Saiken, so remain on your guard. I will always be ready to test you." He said. "Please, come inside."

*An hour later...*

"Now do you get it?" Hinote asked after explaining his current situation.

"I feel sorry for you. I hear the Jashin can be quite cruel." Musha said, pacing the room where Hinote sat at a table. Suddenly, he threw a kunai at Hinote, who caught it. "Good." He said. He was keeping Hinote on his toes.

"Well, will you train me, Musha-sama?" Hinote asked, spinning the kunai on his finger.

"Very well. I owe your father a debt, so I guess I owe you one. By the time you make it to the Chuunin exams, your opponents will have a reason to fear you." Musha told Hinote, giving him an odd grin. "But I must warn you. This training will not be easy... You _will_ get hurt. You will not enjoy it. But it will make you stronger." He said, giving a look to Hinote.

_I told you that this man was odd. It will be worth it though._

"I accept. You can't get stronger without taking a few hits, after all." Hinote smiled.


----------



## EPIC (May 22, 2009)

Raito sighed as the two boys had finally stopped after Koyaiba, with his dumb ass, killed a bird on accident. He shook his head and continued to walk. He made it to the front of the academy, where children were chucking shuriken and kunai, one of them hitting the mark everytime. Memories of his past childhood started to fill his head, the first time he met Koyaiba, one of the famous rants made by Issanni, when he, Taiyo, and Tsuki used to play together, all those precious memories,"I'm a ninja now," he thought, he looked at his arm with a seriousness that you'd expect from an upcoming chunin,"No matter what the challenge is, I will get through it, no matter what." Then, he just continued walking.


----------



## Vergil (May 22, 2009)

Dante listened and nodded. *"You know I would agree with you with any other kid but your brother is different. He's been on a few missions now and barring his first one he's done pretty well."* Dante still laughed at the newspaper clipping of Kaion he kept on his fridge door, just as he kept all his genin reports there. His fridge was pretty cluttered.

*"I'm pretty proud of that kid, especially after the last mission. I've seen a lot of crazy stuff in my life but that easily makes it in the top 10. Thats no easy feat, I'm sure you'll agree,"* referring to the horrid darkness that the shinobi are subjected to, *"but he handled it like a champ and I dunno, there's something different about him. Not a lot, but something changed. Wanna go out on a date with me? He's like me, unless he sees it for himself he won't change and no amount of talking will change that."*

He idly thinks back to his life changing moments, *"I was worse than him you know. Way worse. But that was mostly cos of that drunken sensei of mine."*

___________________________________________________

Mio heard another tapping at the door. "Why the hell are people bugging me this late?!" she growled and got up again. The door swung open and she saw that huge scythe. Only one man carried it.

"Takeo. Well you might as well come in and make the doomsday official." she said and went ahead, sitting down. "OK, well it looks like my relaxing evening is out the window."

"The news you bring is troubling Siyatsu, knowing Zugaikotsu he's already joined forces with someone here. I've not made many friends so it wouldn't be difficult to find allies. Peace has made this village soft. Our shinobi are strong but the general public are not, they are being influenced by someone in the village. I'm pretty sure we have a traitor."


"As for Rakiyo. I remember him. Be careful with that one. He could go either way. He's not like Dante, who was a terror but had a good heart. There is some hatred in that kid. And....Takeo you can sit down you know." she said noting that Takeo was still standing.


----------



## Kuno (May 22, 2009)

Moving quietly through her apartment Kiya contemplated the news of her squad.  ?They did well?I should be proud.  But, I can?t help but worry they aren?t ready?? she said to the empty room around her.  ?I guess I should send them a note.? Kiya walked to her desk and wrote out a note to each of her genin her soft, bubbly script.  ?I hope the hokage knows what she is doing?? Kiya mumbled tying the note to each dove and sending them on their way.


_?You did so great guys!  Great enough that you have been accepted into this years chuunin exams!  I?m so proud!  Train hard and be careful.  If you want or need any help in your training just find me!


Good luck!

Kiya-sensei?_


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 22, 2009)

Issanni stands training with a chuunin, quickly throwing punches, dodges three of his, then she punches him in his blind spot, sending him flying forward. _’I want to be able to take out a bull with these bare hands…’_ she thinks, then states, “Again, take me like a jounin opponent.” She then gets into her fighting position, one arm wrapped up in a cast, it has writing on it.

‘Hope it heals soon!

Sutemi-chan ♥’ With a cat drawing next to it.
 
The Chuunin nods, and begins to move faster, entering jutsu into it. Finally Issanni crashes onto the ground exhaustedly. _‘I can’t believe it…I couldn’t…I…can’t…lose…to a man.’_ the kunoichi thinks to herself as she pushes herself up. She charges, kicking him in the stomach, shoving her elbow up into his chin when he was going to double over. Finally knocking him back with a roundhouse kick to the ribs. 

“_Never_ underestimate me. I may be a failure, but kunoichi are just as strong as any shinobi. Do…not forget it.” Issanni snarls, stomping one more time harshly on his back, hearing a *SNAP* from one of his bones, before walking away._ ‘I need to train…I’ll go find Koyaiba or Kaion…’_ the kunoichi thinks to herself as she walks away from the stationary body.
_______

*Three figures stand on the water above a waterfall in the rain.*

“Heh…We’ll wipe the floor at the chuunin exams.” a tall muscular figure in a mask says.

“Don’t be so idiotic Kansui.” A shorter figure states, he looks younger than the other two.

“We’re the genin protectors of Takigakure, how can we lose?” 

“First, we could fail the first exam. Second, we could die since it is in sunagakure. Third, we could be killed in the third exam. Fourth, we could, not even _get_ to Wind Country. Shall I go on?” 

“You hate my ego don't you?” the tall man says grumpily as a lightning bolt slices through the waterfall the water separating exactly in half, “Nice one Hayase. Perfect aim that time, had to move a bit.” he adds.

“Man, thought it would hit you.” a kunoichi teases, a chain whip in her hand.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 22, 2009)

Miyao leaves his apartment, having restocked on all his weapons. He leaves his squirrel in the apartment, making sure the door leading to the alley is shut and the door that leads to the apartment halls. He walks into the city, trying to find something to do. Some dark rings had begun forming around his eyes from the lack of sleep as of late. He wanders around the villiage slowly, hoping to find something to do. He was still pretty beat from his fight with Rakiyo and his earlier training. After a few more minutes of walking he comes across a small, shady clearing surrounded by trees. He takes a seat below one of the trees, taking out one of his kunai he spins it around his finger, trying to amuse himself.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 22, 2009)

Hokage Mansion

Siyatsu's eyes widen as he sees his old friend walk threw the door. "Well speak of the devil" He wraps his arm around Takeos neck pulling closer embracing him "Hows ya been buddie" His breath reaked of Sake as it crashed into Takeo's face. He looked at Takeo's scythe that still glimmered in the room "Still carrying that old thing around i see" he laughs to himself "Ahh its nice to know that some things dont change at all"

Mio's words finally sink in. "As for Rakiyo. I remember him. Be careful with that one. He could go either way. He's not like Dante, who was a terror but had a good heart. There is some hatred in that kid. And....Takeo you can sit down you know." she said noting that Takeo was still standing.

"Hatred?" Siyatsu asked as if he had never heard of the word. He looked over to his gourd of sake as his mouth begged for another swig "It's to be expected i mean, the kid looses his dad, his mom commits suicide, he lives in the shadow of his fathers legacy, and as far as what ive seen he aint that great of a ninja. But thats why hes gonna need my help, I mean i am one of the Tenreiken" He looked over to Takeo with a smile. "I'm pretty sure if anyone can point him in the right direction itd be me, just like i did with dante" he said as he finally gave in and drank some sake.


Granny's Kobune's Underground Hotel (Room 54)

Rakiyo quickly sat up panting as if hed been running for days. Sweat ran down his face as he looked at his shaking hand. He had just had a nightmare about his mothers death and he was trying to shake the realism of it off. He gritted his teeth as he became angrier with each passing minute "It's just a dream it was just a dream" The darkness of the room was ever present as he refused to turn on the light. His eyes still weary from the lack of sleep. His thoughts were interrupted with a knock on the door "Great what now" He said as he got up and headed to it


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 22, 2009)

Soraio traded more blows with his father, as Makaze gave him advice on how to improve his Reppuu and Senpuu techniques. As he always ended up doing, Soraio slacked off, and recieved a punishing kick to his chest that planted the young Genin against the wall. Slipping the floor, Soraio spread his legs, bent at the knees, as his hands draped over his lap. "I can't take this," he panted to himself. "My muscles are on fire...."

"Don't worry Soraio," Makaze said, having worked up a sweat himself. "We are almost finished. Your mother should- ah, there she is." Soraio looked up as Kochi entered, carrying a long, thin object wrapped in black silk cloth in one hand, and in the other a shorter, but still considerably long, object about five feet long compared to its sibling's six or seven feet. Soraio stared questioningly as the shorter object was given to Makaze, and his mother helped him to his feet, offering the longer one. "Take it Soraio," she said. "It's an old friend of yours."

Recognition lit up in Soraio's green eyes. Tearing the black silk to shreds as his mother stepped back, Soraio stared at the glorious object in his hands: an obscenely long nodachi, contained in a red sheath and hilt wrap. It had no cross-guard, and the sheath had a tattered cloth spiraling down it. "Reiki," Soraio said fondly. "Good to have you back...." Soraio looked up at his father, who removed his own blade, a beautiful katana named Tenrou; the cut and curve were of true beauty. Holding the five foot long blade in expert hands, Makaze motined for Soraio to draw. Nodding, Soraio pulled on the hilt, tearing the wrapping as the sound echoed in the silent room. Reverently withdrawing the wicked silver blade from its shell, Soraio cocked the massive sword over his right shoulder, holding the hilt with his right hand as he bent over slightly, his left hand swaying out in front of his body for balance.

"Good, you remember how to use a heavy weapon," Makaze said stoically. "But this isn't to teach you how to use the sword itself; it's time you learned one of my favorite techniques: Kuu no Tachi." Holding up a single hand, Makaze formed a single seal, and Tenrou began to float beside him. With accompanying gestures from Makaze, the katana began slashing and thrusting in the air, flying around the room as it sung. The blade returned to Makaze's hand like an obedient pet. "You must supply your chakra to the blade while it is in your hand," Makaze explained. "The seal helps you focus. You are not guiding the sword, but the chakra within. Of course, this is much more difficult than it sounds, especially with a blade as heavy as Reiki."

Soraio nodded in understanding, closing his eyes as he concentrated. Furrowing his brow and biting his lip with the strain, Soraio managed to lift the weapon with his meager chakra, holding a single seal. Daring to open his eyes, Soraio watched the blade float in front of him, then lashed out to grab the hilt as his tentative connection snapped. "Not good enough," Soraio admitted. "Your current physical condition is somewhat to blame," Makaze said leniently. "Once you're rested, we'll continue." Kochi nodded gratefully at her husband, and kneeled before her son, dealing with his tired muscles with a woman's expert touch.


----------



## Emo_panda227 (May 22, 2009)

Tsuki was now in a clearing. She didn't stick around long to see her brother and  Koyaiba duke it out. The air was nice and she was sitting on a rock. A message bird was flying above head. "Hm?" She looks up as a note was dropped from it and it flew away. As she read the note she smiles. "Chuunin exams!?" She looked shocked, but at the same time excited. This would mean she needed to work hard, and to her limit. A lot of people join in and there's even death! It didn't scare her though. Well not too bad anyways. 

She was jumpy on the inside and she jumped up nd took the sling off. She moved it a bit, and it didn't hurt. "It's healing nicely, but chuunin exams are coming up fast and I cannot waste time" she said with determination. A ping of pain went through her shoulder. During the mission that had gotten the most damage. She ignored it, for now.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 22, 2009)

Kimiko frowns at what she sees as Dante's misplaced faith in Kaion. "Fine..." she says with a sigh. "You're his Sensei so I suppose its your job to have faith in him but I'm his sister and you know what I see? An inexperienced Genin with an extremely overinflated sense of his skills who thinks that he's some kind of hero from one of his comic books. And he'll get himself killed the moment he runs into a real killer....you know the kinds of Shinobi I'm talking about. Like the one's who he'll have to face in the Chuunin exams,"  she tells Dante with a serious face. 

"If he dies we'll both know who's hands will bear his blood," Kimiko says.  She turns around and walks towards the door, kicking away an empty ramen cup. "Goodbye Dante-san," Kimiko says bluntly as she slams the door behind her.

_Elsewhere..._
Kaion's clone, K1, sits on the rooftop of an apartment building happily stuffing wads of Legendary Ninja Gummi's into his mouth while ogling the latest issue of Konoha's Penthouse Pet's. This is the life he thinks, absolute freedom! 

"HA I FOUND YOU....ER....ME!!!!" a familiar voice yells. 

K1 inclines his head backwards, "Hmm?" He sees Kaion land on the rooftop. "Oh hey dude you want some?" K1 asks Kaion, holding up his half eaten bag of gummi snacks. 

"THERE'S NOT ENOUGH ROOM IN THE WORLD FOR TWO AWESOME DUDES!!!"  Kaion yells. He had barely managed to give those two cops the slip but they're probably still hot on his trail. 

K1 belches loudly and stands up to face Kaion. "You're right..." he mutters. "So you'll just have to go!" K1 exclaims as he charges at Kaion.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 22, 2009)

Rakiyo opens the door with an air of sleepiness still surrounding him. His eyes widen in surprise as he didnt expect Risu to be the one knocking on his door. "Risu" He barely manages to get out as his eyes get adjusted to the hallway light. "Can we go for a walk Rakiyo" She says weakly. "Yeah sure" Rakiyo closes the door behind him and the two start walking deeper into the underground of Konoha. A shadowy figure followed the two kids as the people became fewer and fewer. "She's awfully quiet" Rakiyo thought to himself "So whats up?" He said finally breaking the awkward silence. Risu continued to look at the floor. The two finally stop walking, No one around the stone walls leaking liquid from the surface and the ductaped lights attached to the wall flicker frequently. 

"Rakiyo I" Risu finally manages to speak but then pushes Rakiyo to the ground "WATCH OUT!" She yells as her right arm is flies right off. She falls to the ground clenching the bloody stump. "Im sorry Rakiyo, He told me to bring you here" The blood showers down and changes her hand to a dark shade of red. Rakiyo in shock looks and sees a man holding a meat cleaver with risu's blood on it. The man stares at Rakiyo and speaks with a raspy voice "You're Zenpyou's son no mistaking it. Finally i get to have my revenge" He raises the giant piece of Metal over him "DIE!" He yells as he brings it down aimed at Rakiyo.


----------



## EPIC (May 22, 2009)

Raito was walking around the village until he finally decided to do some much needed training. He thought that since he wouldn't be able to use his arm again, he would focus on the speed of his right arm, this would make up for his left arm. The only question was how? Then, Raito remembered who his father was, the legendary "White Lightning", the fastest attacker in Konoha, he could definitely teach Raito how strike fast with only one arm. So, he ran to back to his house, where, again, his father was waiting for him. "Pops," he called,"I need some training!"
"Oh, yeah, on what?" his father asked.
"Attack speed."
"Alright, only for your right arm, right?"
"Yeah..."
"Alright, then there's only one technique that you need to know..."
"What?"
"The Tarenken, with that taijutsu in conjunction with your Juuken, you will be as strong as your old man." Raito smiled and listened to his father's instructions.


----------



## Cjones (May 22, 2009)

_"Takeo. Well you might as well come in and make the doomsday official." she said and went ahead, sitting down. "OK, well it looks like my relaxing evening is out the window."_

"Then I guess you already heared the news" Takeo said in a gruff voice as he entered the house. Takeo then felt a shoulder around his neck pulling him into an embrace and the foul stench of sake invaded his senses _"Hows ya been buddie"_ His breath reaked of Sake as it crashed into Takeo's face. He looked at Takeo's scythe that still glimmered in the room _"Still carrying that old thing around i see"_ he laughs to himself _"Ahh its nice to know that some things dont change at all."_

Takeo pushed Siyatsu off him "Yea...old faces new beginnings." Takeo sat down in a chair and listened to his former teammates conversations "Ah so Mio...Siyatsu has told you about Zugaikotsu. I've heared from one of my subordinates that a ninja from your vilage may be helping him out, but he knew not who it was."

After saying his piece Takeo continued listened to them. The conversation this time was about Rakiyo. "You may be some good for him Siyatsu, but with his life has been killing him would be a good choice" Takeo said coldly. He's seen it before and many other times _"Kids like those never turn out good"_ he thinks to himself.
_________________________________________

After a very loooooooooong time of trying to calm down Minori her father had her attention. "What's this kunai for?" She asked confused she could have swore she was going to halt the flow of the water fall. "Well your mom and I thought about it and figured you may be to inexperienced for this, but were going to show you how it will look."

Azumo began walking toward the waterfall and place her hands on the waterfall. "Now in order for your wind manipulation to be considered battle applicable you have to cut a water fall first. Though in your case the wind move you learned isn't that high level of a techinque. Now I want you to watch closely." Minori did as she was told and look on as her mothered consentrated. A few moments later the waterfalls had stop running halfway. _"Amazing"_ she thought to herself watching what she thought was impossible.

"Now this will be the last step of your training. The step we're going to do now will consist of flowing your chakra into a kunai and seeing if you can cut through a tree with it." Hideo started to explain as he gave Minori a kunai "When manipulating the 'wind'-type chakra, you've got to imagine splitting your your chakra into two and rubbing them together. Then you've got to sharpen those two chakra parts into fine pieces and compress them together...The thinner and sharper, the better."

Minori shook her head as she repeated what her father said "The thinner and sharper, the better. Okay I think I get it let my training begin."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 22, 2009)

_Kaion's Clone Misadventure: The Not so Epic Conclusion! _

K1 charges Kaion and tackles him down to the rooftop. They both roll around punching at each other like schoolkids fighting it out in the playground. 

"I'm more awesome!" yells K1

"No I am!" retorts Kaion. 

Kaion flips K1 off of him and leaps back to his feet. "Why won't you just go away! WHAT THE HELL!?!?" Kaion screams at the clone. He had punched this clone expecting him to disappear in a puff of smoke but he felt as solid as a normal human being. 

K1 crosses his arms and grins smugly at Kaion. "HAHA you big dummy! I'm everything you wished you were. I'm cool, I do what I want, I get the hot ninja babes, and *I'm *the real hero genius!" 

Suddenly the two officers that were chasing Kaion appear out of the sky. They both land and when they see Kaion and his clone they do a double take. "Uuuuh what the hell is going on here?!" one of them exclaims. He activates his Sharingan eyes and scans both Kaion and K1. "Shit they're both identical!" He looks at his partner but the guy just shrugs. 

"You seeeee! I told you mooks that I was innocent!" Kaion tells the officers, pointing at the clone, "HE DID IT! THIS STUPID SHADOW CLONE WON'T GO AWAY!!" 

"NO HE DID IT!" K1 yells back in the same exact voice. Which is to say both whiny and accusatory at the same time.

"Yeah I'm confused," the Uchiha officer exclaims. 

Kaion yells in frustration, suddenly he runs at the clone with lightning like ferocity and tackles him straight over the rooftop. "GET OUTTA MY LIFE!!!" Kaion roars as he and the clone both hurtle from the six story drop of the rooftop all the way down to the ground below, punching at each other and then they hit the pavement. Everything goes dark.


----------



## Cjones (May 22, 2009)

Minori focused hard on the kunai in her hand repeating every word her father said to her "Sharper...thinner." Chakra began to pour out and from a visible blue rim around it as it took the shape of the kunai. Minori moved her hand to the side and in one swift motion let the kunai fly out of her hand toward the tree in front of her. Kunai soared through the air hitting the tree, but only the tip managed to go in and a few seconds later it fell from the trunk to the floor.

"It didn't work...I just have to keep practcing" Minori said in a whisper. Hideo examined the mark on the tree "Yea she's going to need to practice this for a while. What do you think Azumo?"

"Well her chakra control is good, but it seems she can't hold on to it long enough while she's in the motion of throwing the blade" Azumo stated observing from the sidelines. This came as a surprise to Minori _"I've always been known for my chakra control. The only ones to come close to being better than me are the Hyuugas."_ Hideo went behind the tree and pulled out a large box with kunai's in it "I figured we'd be out here for a while so I came prepared" he said dropping the box in front of Minori.

Azumo walked up behind her and patted her daughter on the back "Your to tense loose up some and remember concentrate on the blade making your chakra as sharp and thin as you can." She walked toward the waterfall to relax figuring they may be here a while. "Dad a quick question" Minori said with a curious look on her face "What is it Minori?" She thought it was strange that they keep shouting about this the sharper and thinner the better and she just had to ask "What is it about the sharper and thinner I make my chakra the better...is it suppose to my cutting it easier? As a matter of fact why is it important to learn to cut with wind when the kunai already can?"

A shocked look appeared on Hideo's face, but quickly left "You have the cutting part right...I was surprised you caught on to that so fast, but then you lost it. So Minori to answer your question think like this If two ninja of the same level fought with sharpened weapons, the one with a sharper tool will win." Hideo explained to his daughter as she listened on. "The wind element is known for it's dissecting and piercing ability. Not to mention some one who has the strongest offensive power for close to mid-range fighters and who rely on brute strenght like yourself will greatly benefit from it."

It was a lot of information to take in very little time, but Minori was able to listened and got some of the basics most dealing with it's ability to peirce and her being a taijutsu user. Minori picked up another kunai from the box and lock as with her target the tree in front of her _"Okay...concentrate on the blade. Basically make anothe layer sharper than the first layer or make the first layer even sharper by reinforcing it will chakra"_ she told herself as she readied for another go.


----------



## Vergil (May 23, 2009)

Kimikos words ring through Dante's head as he hears the boy sobbing. 

He was sat on the branch of the tree outside the hospital after he had heard that Kaion had got himself injured. All the reports suggested that he had learned kage bunshin but hadn't stuck around long enough to dispel it. Dante knew all about Kage bunshin Siyatsu had taught it to him after the chuunin exams, well the first one. His team had to resit the whole thing having failed the 2nd test.

He looked towards the sky and exhaled. *"Maybe she's right..."* he muttered. That exam could get you killed, even the one he had passed had almost claimed his life. He watched the kid cry into his mothers shoulder and then punched the tree.

*"Dammit. I'll get him ready."* and made his way into the hospital, towards Kaions room.

He opened the door and bowed respectfully to his mother. *"Uchiha Kaion, we need to talk. And you need to listen."*

*"I know what happened at the Jashin Camp. I interrogated a few of the cult guards and they told me. I'm not going to go into that too much though, I'm just saying if you ever feel like talking about it I'm here. Losing your first innocent life is... hard. Every shinobi has and you're going to have to come up with your own answer on how to deal with it. It's one of those things."* Dante didn't know if Kaion was listening or not but his tone was even and calm. He carried on.

*"Now, I enrolled you into the chuunin exams. I'm not going to lie to you, it'll be harder than the jashin camp mission and a lot more....hurtful. There's every possibility that you are going to be faced with the same situation again. You'll be faced with people that also might know or find out about your past, and try and manipulate you. Shinobi will do almost anything to pass a mission and toying with your head is one of the easiest things to do to gain an advantage. I'm treating you as an adult here Kaion, are you ready for it? Do you want to go into the exams?" *

Dante had his byakugan activated. He needed to know if Kaion was lying or not and he carefully watched for fluctuations in his heart rate, perspiration, eye movement and shifts in body language.

______________________________

Mio shot a look at Takeo. "We do not give up on children here Takeo, you understand me. There's always hope for them. Always." She herself knew hopelessness and knew that there were ways of being pulled out of it. "Siyatsu, if you're going to take him on, do it seriously."

She went back to what Takeo had said abouther former pupil. "I have ANBU working on the case." She picked up another folder Uchiha Hinote. They had found his mother dead in her house and no sign of Hinote. She was going to have to talk to Kiya about that and had summoned her. Mio looked at Takeoo intensely, knowing that something similar had happened to him and changed him for the worse.

There was a silence in the room for a second. All three knew that something big was going to happen and despite their combined power, they coul still not do anything about it.

________________________________

Vergil was out by the forest when he spots one of his genin, *Miyako*

"Why aren't you training?" he asked bluntly, expecting shinobi to be training until they collapsed.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 23, 2009)

"ANBU huh" Siyatsu said thinking about the whole situation with Zugaikotsu. "It's too bad he was something of genius and wouldve made an awesome jonin. Even with your guidance he managed to find his way to darkness" He said looking at Mio. "I cant guarantee that Rakiyo wont stray from his path but i promise ill do everything in my power to prevent it. I was unable to save his father Zenpyou a former student of mine....its the least i can do" Siyatsu shot a glance at Takeo for a second. 

"Maybe somethings have changed" Siyatsu said with a slight melancholy in his voice. He picked up his gourd and strapped it to his back. He walked towards the door and staired at the ground for a bit. "I wont lie, It seems this village is gonna be headed into some unsure times" He turns back smiling at his friends "But with you leading them as Hokage i'm sure this village will survive. Good Luck Mio, See ya Takeo hope to see ya again" He left with his usaul smile and closed the door gently behind him.


Konoha Underground

Blood rained down on Rakiyo's face, His eyes widen capturing every moment of what happened. Risu had jumped in the way to save him from the madmans attack. Risu falls to the ground meat cleaver imbedded in her back. "Rakiyo run!" She managed to yell as her mouth filled up with blood. Rakiyo watched and had flashbacks as it reminded him of what happened back during the cult mission. "Its just like Uwabari" Rakiyo thought. The man grabbed the handle of the cleaver and after some struggling managed to get it out. "You got lucky kid but your lucks run out" He swings the cleaver once more.

Rakiyo finally snaps the blood rushing threw his body felt hot as he dodged the ominous swing. He grabbed a nearby rock and smashed against the mans temple quickly causing the man to fall. Rakiyo grabbed the cleaver from the mans hand and starting swinging repeadly over and over until the mans face was nothing more then a bloody mess. His face was caved in from all the slashes and Rakiyo was covered in his blood. Risu looked on still bleeding from her injuries her eyes slowly closing "Rakiyo..."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 23, 2009)

Miyako looks up, 'Shit, Vergil-sensei. Well I might as well tell him the truth' he thinks to himself. "Well sensei I had been training late last night and had a practice fight with Rakiyo, but now I realised," Miyako takes a short pause "I'm the only one of the Uchiha genin who has yet to activate the sharingan, I'm at an obvious disadvantage against Kaion or Hinote if I encounter one of them in the upcoming exams." He says finishing up his explanation. He sticks his kunai into the ground, "Is there anyway you could force the sharingan to awaken in me, Vergil-sensei?" Miyako asks with a bit of hope in his voice.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 23, 2009)

Konoha

Siyatsu walks around admiring his village's beauty. Much to his dismay they still havent added any strip clubs to its list of accomplishments. He sighed heavily "Man for being a prosperious village it sure is a boring one. No night clubs, No nightwalkers, not anything. I miss the grass now they know how to party" he said remembering fond times of the various one night stands he had. His pervy smile branding his face as a few young ladies walk by, he took a long look undressing them with his eyes. After all it would be a crime if he didnt admire or so thats how he saw it.  

He finally arrived at Kobune's underground hotel which was the last place people saw Rakiyo at. "Now where could the little twerp be?" Siyatsu said as numerous orphans played tag around him. "SIYATSU!" He jumped as the familar nagging voice ringed in his ears. "Great it can only be Kobune" He said as he turned around slowly confirming his suspicision though he was shocked to find that she was panting and looked as if she had seen a ghost. "Whats up?" He said "COME QUICK I NEED YOUR HELP!" Even though she was old she was still able to run faster then most of the chunins at the village Siyatsu sprinted to keep up.

They arrived to one of the numerous dead ends within Konoha's underground sewer level and Siyatsu was more then shocked to what he saw. Rakiyo had bandaged up Risu's wound and he struggled to help stay up on her feet. Though deep down Rakiyo knew he didnt want to face the reality...The reality that Risu had died. Kobune trying to reach Rakiyo "Honey shes de" Rakiyo interrupted her with defiance and disbelief "SHES NOT DEAD!" he yelled at the top of his lungs. 

Siyatsu looked around and saw the bloody corpse a mere few feet away from the two kids. Looking at the blood covered Rakiyo "That blood isnt just the girls...He must have tried his hardest to protect her. Poor kid seems like death has a crush on you" Siyatsu thought to himself. He picked the girl up from Rakiyo's hands "I know where we can bury her" He said his voice calmed the frantic boy down. He finally gave in and nodded and followed the Tenreiken out of there.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

The Sand Village

The rain genin had arrived to the vast village that is the Sand. Gyoshi and Hyoshi quickly decided to gulp down massive amounts of waters as numerous containers littered their hotel floor. Sakumi had taken a shower and had gotten comfortable wearing a tank top and some sweat pants. "You guys are pigs i swear" She said as she rubbed the towel across her hair. "You know for a bossy bitch you're actually kinda hot" Hyoshi said admiring her body, Gyoshi quickly backed away from the two knowing hell was to follow. 

"Normally i'd kill you for saying something stupid like that, but after all thats happened today i just want to hit the hay. I've set up several traps in my room so if any of you decide to play pervy pete i assure you the Rain genin will be looking for new members" Sakumi closed the door behind her with authority. "I love a woman who has attitude" Hyoshi said as he bit into a hamburger he had ordered from room service. "Why do you keep ticking her off Hyoshi?" Hyoshi stared at Gyoshi's Mohawk as if he had asked the oddest question. "Why not?" he merely said as he continued to scarf down his burger. 

He quickly stop realizing the chance that was in front of them. "Hey Gyoshi if i remember correctly there was a bunch of guys back in the village who had huge crushes on Sakumi right" Gyoshi unpacking some things he had bought earlier "Yeah why?" Hyoshi grinned and his eyes glimmered as an evil scheme hatched in his brain. "Were gonna steal Sakumi's panties and sell it to those dweeps we'd make a fortune" Hyoshi said exicted. "ARE YOU NUTS! DIDNT YOU HEAR WHAT SHE JUST SAID" Gyoshi's mouth was covered by Hyoshi's palm "When the moon is at its highest we strike" Hyoshi said trying to immitate their sensei.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 23, 2009)

Miyako watches the sword come at him, "What the fuck!" he yells loudly. Miyako tries to focus on the blade coming at him as much as he could. But he can't do it, he moves out of the way just in time though and ends up just having the blade skim his arm some, leaving a good sized gash nonetheless. "What was that for?!" Miyako yells at Vergil.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2009)

*Outside the sand village, observing the Cloud village newcomers wile remaining unseen...*

Soyo shook his head. "That woman is an even crazier bith than you are Kagomi," he whispered from behind the trees. "I wish Ranmaru would get back soon. These guys are giving me the creeps. The girl especially. She's even creepier than you are Kagomi. Did I mention that alread-"

"Shut up Soyo," Kagomi whispered urgently. "Ranmaru will be back soon. He's doing recon." She watched the line of genin intently, an uncharacteristic look of worry on her face. Soyo doesn'tnotcie, just keeps talking. 

"I heard the exams are gonna be harder than ever this year! They introduced a new breed of sandworm this year you know. The old ones disinegrated when exposed to large amounts of water, but the new ones are tougher." He glanced at the cloud genin again. "Maybe we'll get lucky and they'll kill those guys for us. What is that guy supposed to be? Chains? Who the hell uses chains? Oh, you're cool dude. And-"

"Soyo,shut up." Ranmaru said quietly, materializing behind them. "Others nearly a mile behind this group," He said brusquely, studying the Cloud genin more closely."These guys are tough. C'mon. Theres nothing else to see here." He turned to go. That was the first time he had spoken all day, and the most he had spoken at one time all week.

"You really don't talk much do-" Ranmaru stopped. Simply stopped. He didn't turn or make any threatening gesture, but Soyo became quiet all the same. "Right boss. Let's go."

*In Konoha...*

"Koyaiba." Old Man said, eyeing the young genin intently. "The chunin exams are soon. Dante informed me you had enrolled in it."

"Yeah. Got any tips I could use?" Koyaiba said. They were in his house, and Koyaiba was training nonstop. He threw several quick punches at a dummy and immediately dropped to the ground, doing push ups.

"They're in the sand this year. I gotta warn you kid, the sand has the toughest second exam of all the countries, save maybe the Cloud. You have to be serious if you want to survive." Koyaiba nodded.

"Understood. What am I going up against?"

"Desert. Animals. Thirst. I'm warning you," Old Man said, staring stright at Koyaiba. "Be serious."


----------



## Cjones (May 23, 2009)

"Well you two can hope all you want, but with a life like Rakiyo, death would be the only blissful thing for him." Takeo began to stand and was about to leave when Mio pulled out a folder. He happend to glance at it and it had the name Uchiha Hinote. "That folder you have...I knew that boys father he was a respectful man and ninja."

Takeo took another seat "I'm guessing for you to be looking at it something bad must have happened. So if you don't mind I would like to stick around I'm pretty sure you've summoned their sensei correct? I know the names of the genin on his squad I've actually talked to their parents before."

Takeo was really using this as an excuse to learn about him and another genin named Minori. One of his contacts told him that he saw them in the forest and talking one they. He feared that a rivalry could start between them and be a foreshadowing of events similar to the incident dealing with the legendary Sasuke Uchiha and Naruto Uzumaki.
__________________________

Atsuko, Leiko and Takao were not to far off from the sand village the gates were in their veiw. Atsuko had a worried expression on her face which she couldn't hide from her teammates. "What's wrong Atsuko-sama...you seemed worried about something?" Takao asked concerned about his teammate.

Leiko didn't speak up, but she was sure she knew what worried Atsuko it was that team. "Another team from Kumo is entered in these exams...they are a bit sadistic and I fear for the other squads." This time even Leiko couldn't come up with something to say they were indeed that sadistic. A few moments later they arrived at the village and walked through town. "Don't worry girls I'll protect you even at the cost of my life" Takao swore to himself.


----------



## Vergil (May 23, 2009)

Vergil remained quiet pulled his sword back and thrust it towards the other shoulder. same pace, same strength. They wren't too far from the hospital and Vergil made sure he would still be ok for the exams but he still had to put Miyako into that state of mind. The Jashin Camp hadn't tested him enough it seemed.

__________________________________________________________


----------



## Rakiyo (May 23, 2009)

Siyatsu and Rakiyo stand over a dirt mound with a rock at the end of it with the name Risu engraved on it. Rakiyo watched the manmade grave as Siyatsu poured sake on the tombstone "Nobody should enter nirvana without the taste of sake on their lips" Siyatsu said somberly as the liquid smashed against stone and dripped down caressing the kunai marks that spelled her name. Rakiyo clenched his fist "I couldnt save her....All i could do was watch as that madman chopped at her" His fingernails dug into his young skin causing blood to leak out.

"Then get stronger so the next time you can stop it" Siyatsu said speaking with experience though it was the truth it was the farthest thing from condolences. Rakiyo traced one of his scars remembering the pain he felt back then. "Rakiyo i dont know if you remember me or not but i use to be your father's sensei" Rakiyo stopped as the mans words reached him. "I dont know if he ever told you but he would always talk about you and always believed you would become a great ninja" Rakiyo gritted his teeth and got angry "HE ALSO SAID HE WOULD NEVER LEAVE BUT WHERE IS HE NOW! IN A GRAVE JUST LIKE RISU! I PROMISE HER BROTHER I WOULD PROTECT HER BUT I COULDNT DO IT! WHAT GREAT NINJA DOES THAT!" He yelled the pain he felt manifested into physical side effects.

His chest felt heavy and his eyes felt weak as if he were tired, his stomach was in a knot and his throat was dry. Siyatsu let his gourd fall and pulled his Kimono down up to his waist revealing numerous scars and burns. "You see this" Rakiyo's eyes widen as he examined the mans body "This is a testament to the trials ive been threw my life. I've lost countless friends, I lost 2 of my students, I lost the love of my life and my only child all because i was unable to protect them but im still regarded as a great Ninja" Rakiyo became intrested "Who are you..?" he finally asked after building up the courage.

Siyatsu fixed his Kimono "I am the fire that burns within every genin, The wind that sweeps the Konoha mountains, I am the passion between young love, The strength in a jonin's heart, ONE OF THE TENREIKEN SIYATSU!" He said with a big smile on his face. Rakiyo remember hearing stories about him as a kid "SIYATSU YOU MEAN..YOU MEAN!" Siyatsu smiled "Thats right" Rakiyo bursting Siyatsu's bubble "YOU MEAN YOUR THE DRUNK OF LEAF!" Siyatsu put on a face of horror "Listen kid i dont go by the nickname anymore so dont call me that" he said with annoyance. Rakiyo laughed at the old mans face, Siyatsus anger slowly building. "Yeah right how strong can you be with a nickname like that and you're poetry's worse then that Suna Poet Tite Kubo" (OCC: Just because the poet has the same name as the Bleach author does not mean im bashing his poems..or am i lol) 

Siyatsu walked towards a nearby tree pulling back his fist, Rakiyo watched still laughing. KRAK!!!!!!!! The sound of snapping wood filled the area as the tree fell down as if it were nothing. Rakiyo watched with a stupified look on his face. "You're fathers dying wish was for me to train you and i swear im gonna make you strong enough to protect those you love" He smiled. Rakiyo smiled back finally trusting the old man, he turned to Risu's grave "I'm sorry i couldnt keep my promise" was all he could say


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 23, 2009)

'Again, what the hell...' Miyako thinks to himself. His one arm had blood running down it, and blood just kept coming out of the cut. He tried focusing on the blade once again, this time he has a bit more success and manages to almost dodge the blade. He still gets a little knick on his shoulder from the blade. Then he realises what Vergil-sensei is trying to do. "Alright..." Miyako mutters, "let's do this!" he says with determination in his voice.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 23, 2009)

Zugaikotsu's Lab (Near the Valley of the End)

The lab is nestled in the valley walls downstream of the Valley of the end. The two statues had been eaten away due to erosion but were still recognizable. The site of the battle between the Legendary Naruto Uzumaki and Sasuke Uchiha. The Lab is a series of tunnels and caves with machinery and holding cells in different parts. The entrance was hidden by genjutsu though only fools with a deathwish would want to enter. Deep within the lab an experiment was already underway. Numerous scientist check their assigned stations each given the green for the experiment to continue.

We see a room with numerous computers and keyboards each listing various medical, physcial, and mental information about the subject. "Chakra infusion ready to begin" Said one of the scientist as he pressed a button. The subject was quarantine in a room with a one way mirror where they could observe him. Hundreds of needles and wires were imbedded in his body as a purple like substance ran threw the tubes eventually pouring into his body. "Breathing normal, Heart rate normal, Muscle strain normal" Said another scientist as she checked off her list.

Zugaikotsu watched the whole thing unfold with a certain glee his dream was moments away from being realized. A teenage girl stood next to him she had long pink hair and two diffrent color eyes, Her left was green and her right was blue. She wore a short black shirt with red gloves and long red pants with various belts and buckles. She wore a rock village headband with a slash running threw the middle crossing out the symbol. 
"Okina my dream is at hand" He spoke to the girl as he leaned in closer waiting for the results of the experiments. She said nothing and continued to watch.

The alarm started to blare, red flashing lights flooded the room as the test subject started to scream in pain. His vocal cords exploded causing a fountain of blood to spew. "Breathing, Heart Rate, Muscle Strain are all reaching critical level premission to stop" The scientist asked coldly. "NO MORE! WE JUST NEED MORE!" Zugaikotsu yelled as the scientist followed his orders injecting more of the chakra into the subjects body. His body began to mutate his veins were black and visible as his skin began to peel off. The chakra began to bubble to the surface and began to surround him like armor.

"YES YES! MORE WE NEED MORE!" Zugaikotsu licked his lips in anticipation. Zugaikotsu's elation quickly turned to anger as the mans body began to boil to death his muscles ripped and evaporated along with his blood. His skeletal structure melting under the intense chakra became infused with the floor. "AHHHHHHH" Zugaikotsu yelled as he threw stacks of books and papers to the floor. The red lights stop flashing and a clean up crew was sent in to remove the body. He left the room with Okina quickly following.

They finally arrived to his chambers where he sat down in a throne made completly of human bones and flesh. Okina pulled down her shirt revealing scars spread randomly around her body. Zugaikotsu sank his fangs under her nipple allowing a fresh stream of blood to flow. He caught the stream of blood before it went to far with his tongue eventually tracing it back to her now erect breast. He pulled her close and whispered "You will be the next subject...Prepare yourself" he threw her to the floor and exited the room.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 23, 2009)

*"Now, I enrolled you into the chuunin exams. I'm not going to lie to you, it'll be harder than the jashin camp mission and a lot more....hurtful. There's every possibility that you are going to be faced with the same situation again. You'll be faced with people that also might know or find out about your past, and try and manipulate you. Shinobi will do almost anything to pass a mission and toying with your head is one of the easiest things to do to gain an advantage. I'm treating you as an adult here Kaion, are you ready for it? Do you want to go into the exams?"*

Kaion doesn't even look at Dante as the Jonin speaks to him. He keeps his head bowed low and stares at the palm of his hands. The boy furrows his brow and seems to think inwardly. 

Kaion's mother frowns and looks at Dante, "Perhaps he needs a bit more time to think things over and..."

"No mom I don't need more time," Kaion interrupts her in a very serious voice which surprises his mother. He wipes the remaining tears from his eyes and looks up at Dante. "All I want to do is become stronger. So then what happened to....to..." Kaion stammers still unable to say Shion's name. "To her......won't ever happen again if I can help it. That's all I want and if that means facing all those wackos in the Chuunin exams...."   

"THEN SIGN ME UP!!" Kaion exclaims at Dante, narrowing his eyes and pumping his fist into the air. He rips off the bandage from his midsction in a frenzy. "BRING IT ON!" but then he clutches his ribs in pain. "OOOOW! I shouldn't have done that!" he groans.  

Kaion's mother sighs but then a small hint of a smile appears on her face. She ruffles Kaion's hair. "I'll go get a medic," she says, getting up from her chair. Suzume nods at Dante and exits the room. 

She passes by Saito who sits with his arms crossed in the waiting room with an impatient look on his face. "He'll be fine," she tells him. Saito shrugs with a blank expression, "That boy just embarrassed me today....again. Whatever happened to him is by his own making. My patience with him is reaching its end." he replies coldly. 

"And you wonder why I make you sleep on the couch every night," Suzume retorts as she passes by him to find the Nurse.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 23, 2009)

"Katon. The fire element. Raw power. A majorly offense element. What do you know of it?" Musha asked, pacing in front of his house in the woods. He turned his gaze to Hinote, who stood nearby, stretching a bit.

"I know the Goukakyuu no jutsu." Hinote answered, cracking his knuckles. "Katon is standard Uchiha shit. Oh, but you probably mean about the element itself..." He realized after the voice in his head hinted at him. "Not much. Never really trained it by itself." Hinote explained.

"Well, you're about to. Carry these. Eat one if you get exhausted." Musha said, tossing Hinote a bag of soldier pills. "This training... don't expect much stopping. Maybe once or twice for food." He warned.

"Right... So what have you got for me to do?" Hinote asked.

"I want you to take a leaf and burn it with your chakra. That is the first step." Musha said, using a doton technique to raise a bench for Musha to sit on.

"Sounds easy!" Hinote laughed, grabbing a leaf from a tree and holding it in his hand. He tried to force his chakra into it.... Nothing. "Can I have a hint?" He asked after a minute.

"Imagine... Your chakra turning into a flame and watch the fire increase its heat and size." Musha told Hinote, sitting down. "Now get to work. Don't disturb me till you can do it." He added, laying down.

"Right..." Hinote mumbled, holding his leaf again.


----------



## Vergil (May 23, 2009)

Vergil jumped backwards and grabbed his now sheathed sword. One, Two, Three. The sword was unsheathed and replaced at high speeds. A sharingan would be able to spot the movements but not a normal eye.

Three slicing waves came rushing towards Miyako, again missing the vital spots but still deadly if hit in succession. He was well aware that this training could well end his career as a shinobi, but so many types of training required one to put their lives on the line. The acquisition of power was not easy.

"The sharingan is one of the most cursed of doujutsu. One must suffer great hardships before unlocking any stage of the sharingan. At some point you must make the choice as to whether the power is worth the sacrifice. Is there a line you won't cross?" He said quietly, almost to himself as opposed to his student. The mangekyou sharingan was still not in his grasp.

----------------------------------------------------

Dante sat by Kaion and smiled. "Good answer kid." And got up. "Though from now on I'm not callin you kid anymore."

He left the room and breezed past Saito, stopping suddenly and narrowing his eyes. Aside from Kira, this guy pissed him off the most. He knew he was asking for trouble.

"There is one disgrace to your family. And its not Kaion." He said glancing at him over his shoulder.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 23, 2009)

Saito keeps his arms crossed and sits calmly. He doesn't even look up in Dante's direction. As one should do when in the company of inferiors, those not worthy of being spoken to directly. He does not care for trash like Dante, even by those barbaric Hyuuga standards he's lowly scum, the son of whores. 

"There seems to be an annoying insect fluttering around me....an insect with white eyes. Hmm...should I swat that insect away like the filth that it is? Or perhaps I should remind it of its insignificance in the world and of its doom when the winds of change arrive to blow it away like so much trash." Saito asks himself as if Dante isn't even there. 

Saito stands up to his feet suddenly and walks past Dante, close enough to almost graze his shoulder. "What will that insect do if his Queen dies I wonder?" Saito mumbles curiously. 

"What will *he* do? What *can* he do?" He says with malice in his voice, and yet with a cold smile. Saito clasps his hands behind his back and walks calmly away.


----------



## Cjones (May 23, 2009)

Off in the forest of the hidden leaf village the sun began to set and it's orange rays pierced the forest giving it a beautiful orange tint. Small samples of the light peered through the forest illuminating a certain tree that had one to many holes in it. In the front of the tree Minori could be seen sweating and concentrating as she through kunai after kunai into the base of the tree.

Kunai's were littered across the ground showing the hard training that Minori was going through. She pulled back and let another kunai fly hitting the base of the tree sticking, but then falling out a short time after _"Damn...I just need to implant it in the tree."_ Off to the side a water fall could be heared where Hideo and Azumo could be seen relaxing and observing their daughter. "She learns pretty fast huh?" Commented Hideo watching his daughters progress.

"It's something stopping her from getting stronger. Minori always wanted to be strong enough to be a productive member of the village and this is an obstacle in her way." Azumo explained sitting next to her husband. Hideo knew she was right he had many talks with Minori about what would she do for her village.

_Flashback
"Father...I think I will be neutral." A young Minori said out of the blue comming in the house. Hideo was rather intrested in this statement from his daughter. "Minori...why do you want to be neutral? Do you not want to be involved in village affairs?" Hideo questioned his daughter.

"Not like that father I will particapate in village affairs, but what I mean by neutral is that I won't take sides." Hideo was perplexed at his daughters answer "Explain yourself Minori." Minori walked further into the house and walked into the dining room with her father sitting next to him. "I've always believed in a good and evil and these kind of forces are what drive people, but I want to be neither that's why I said neutral. I will still involve myself in the villages affairs, but if I think there is another why to do things I will do it even if it's against the villages wishes."

Hideo listened as his daughter explained and it did make sense to him "I understand Minori, but you do know that you can be branded as a traitor do you not?" Hideo ask making sure his daugher knew the consequence of her actions. Minori nodded "Yes I know all my actions will be for the prosperity of the village...even if I have to turn against  my own village." Minori whispered the last part under her breath so her father wouldn't hear.
End_

"Despite her young age Minori thinks about a lot of things kids her age consider unimportant" Hideo thought to himself.

"I DID IT" A tired Minori yelled out, but her voice didn't sound estatic more stoic. In front of her was a kunai embedded deep into the tree. Her parents  cheered for her giving her their congratulations on a job well done. Minori stared at the tree in front of her again _"A few more tries and I'll have it down..I won't dissapoint...mother and...father."_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 23, 2009)

_Somewhere in the desert..._
"AGH! I think I'm going to die.....we've been walking through this fuckin' desert for ages!" Misuto yells. His skin feels dry and irritated, his lips are chapped, and he walks along the sand with slumped shoulders, carrying a huge man sized meat cleaver sword that is strapped to his back. It's the price he pays for being of the Hoshigake clan. They say that the clan has the blood of sharks in their veins and Misuto thinks it must be true, even though he looks as Human as the next guy. Misuto has always been at home in the water....but to be in this place...this goddamn hellhole he thinks, well its like throwing a fish onto land and hoping it'll somehow grow lungs and legs. 

"We've only been walking for two hours. Chill out, it'll only be a couple of days before we reach the Sand Village," Isane counters. She's starting to get annoyed by Misuto's bellyaching. That's what he gets for skipping the desert survival course their sensei put them through back at home.  

"A COUPLE OF DAYS!?!? NO WATER, NO SEX, NO NOTHING, BUT THIS ENDLESS FUCKIN' SAND FOR TWO WHOLE FUCKIN' DAYS!!!" Misuto snarls, showing his shark like teeth that stick out in pointed ridges. He stops in his tracks and does a quick handseal. Suddenly he spits out a cannon of water out of his mouth high into the air. The water arcs upwards and then hurtles back down, splashing all over Misuto, and catching Isane. 

"HEY WATCH IT!" Isane yells as she jumps away. A drenched Misuto however laughs and shakes his wet mane of hair, "AH! I needed that!" he exclaims.

"Hey guys look there's a camp up beyond this ridge!" Tendo, the young medical prodigy, exclaims. He lays on his stomach and peeks his head out over a high sand dune, using a mini spyglass to eye the camp. Both Misuto and Isane join him. "Hmm....They're ninja's, a three man team, about our age," Tendo mutters as he looks through the spyglass,  "And it looks like they're from the Hidden Waterfall judging by their headbands." 

Misuto snorts derisively, "Heh...Hidden Waterfall. They're a bunch of losers. Let's go say hello." 

_Ten Minutes later..._
A mist starts to peel away from the camp, revealing blood. Misuto sits on the body of a young ninja about his age. He holds his giant meat cleaver sword in his right hand and stabs it into the sand. The poor fellows throat has been slit and theirs a look of absolute horror on his face. Misuto casually drinks from a water bottle, humming a tune to himself. 

Close by, Isane sits back on her pack. In front of her sits a groveling boy. He keeps screaming over and over again, "THE SCORPIONS ARE CRAWLING ALL OVER ME!!" he yells and he scratches his arms and face, clawing at his skin trying to get the creatures off of him. The only problem is that there are no scorpions on his skin but the boy continues to dig into his skin nonetheless. Isane sits back and watches him carefully, "I'll let this one live he's kind of cute..." she mutters. 

"Let me have him after I'm done treating this one!" Tendo tells Isane. He holds up a bloody scalpel that glows with blue chakra. In front of him lays another Genin who's chest has been carved, and cracked wide open, but somehow the Genin is still alive. He pleads with Tendo to just kill him now but Tendo smiles at the boy, "Shhh....don't worry I just want to see how your blood moves....and then I'll examine each of your organs," Tendo says pleasantly. 

"You're a sicko!" Isane says with disgust. 

"HAHA! This is the life!" Misuto laughs.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 23, 2009)

Taiyo was still taking a walk through Konoha. He decided to stop by the training grounds and watch the sun set. He found a chunin figuring out his element, and Taiyo watched him. He paid very close attention, finding interest in everything he did. The chunin seemed to be having trouble, but Taiyo understood what he was trying to do. Taiyo had heard of elements before, he just never really put much interest into them.

When the chunin finished, Taiyo jetted off to his home. He found his father, and got his attention rather obnoxiously. "HEY DAD OVER HERE!" he yelled. His father swirled around, looking at his son with confusion. His father began to chuckle at his son.

"What is it son?" he said laughing. He towered over his son at a surprising height, and he looked down at his son with his caring white eyes.

"Could you help me find my chakra element?" he asked with excitement in his eyes. He had a smile on his face.

"Well, I could son, but don't you think you could ask your sens-"he said, getting cut off by his son.

"I could ask Vergil sensei, but he's off attacking Miyako or something. Please dad?" he asked, the smile still on his face.

"Well...I'm sort of busy but...well, I guess I could." he said, his smile returning. He walked over to a desk and searched through the droor. He pulled out a small piece of paper, and held it up to Taiyo.

"This is some special paper made from trees that are fed and nurtured with chakra for a long time. Just channel a lit-" he said, once again getting cut off by his son. "I know, I know. I was watching a chunin practice it on the training grounds. I was hiding in the bushes." he said. He didn't realise how stalkerish that sounded of him for a while.

"Okay. Then here, you know the drill. Just a little chakra, that's all." he said. He handed Taiyo the paper, and Taiyo held it in between his fingers. He began channeling a little chakra into the paper, and nothing happened for a while.

"What the fuck, nothing's happeni-" he said, the the paper got cut in half. "Awesome, but what the fuck does it mean?" he said.

"Hey, you're starting to get a fucking cursing problem." his father replied.

"Gee, I wonder where I get it from." Taiyo said.

"Oh...sorry. It means you've got wind. Pretty bad ass. Powerful but hard to control. I happen to have that element, plus another." his father said.

"What the f-...heck. You can have two?" Taiyo asked.

"Yea, but you won't learn the second for a while. Here, I'll show you something you can do with it." he said. He took out a kunai and began channeling chakra through it. The blade began to glow blue. "Just channel your chakra through the blade, and it begins to get charper. It is very useful in combat." his father said.

"Cool. Can I try?" Taiyo asked. "Sure." his father replied, handing him the kunai. Taiyo began channeling chakra through the blade, and it started to glow blue.

"Cool, but the chakra is...like...bumpy." he said, realising the chakra glowing on the blade wasn't exactly like his father's. His father shook his head.

"You're not doing it right. Look, just imagine that you're splitting your chakra in two and grinding them together. Do it so they sharpen eachother into fine pieces." he said, and Taiyo did so. The glowing chakra began to look sharper, like when something is flying at very great speeds, just like the way it did when his father did this.

"There. But...what's the point. I mean-" he said, but his father cut him off. "Follow me." he said, and he began to walk outside. Taiyo followed him, and they came to a very tall tree, with a very wide base. "Watch this." His father said. He channeled his chakra through the kunai, and threw it at the tree.

"What's this have to d- OH MAH GAWD!" Taiyo yelled, as he saw the kunai penetrate all the way through the tree's base. Splinters flew everywhere, and the kunai continued on through other trees.

"Yea, that's what it does. It could go all the way through a big rock too." his father said. Taiyo didn't reply, his mouth wide open in exasperation. "Here, you try it." his father said, handing him another kunai. Taiyo took it, and channeled some chakra through it. He concentrated on splitting his chakra in two and grinding them on each other, and then threw the kunai at the tree. It penetrated half way through, and stopped. "Now, try it without using any chakra." his father said, and Taiyo did so. This time, it only made it a little past the tip. It was a big difference.

"Alright dad, thanks. I'm gonna go practice!" he said, hugging his dad then running off.

"Be careful! You could seriously injure somebody if you're not careful!" his father yelled, and Taiyo just yelled, "Okay!" and continued on.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 23, 2009)

Miyako eyes widened some, 'Shit...' he thinks to himself. He tries to focus on the blade coming at him. He closes his eyes for a second then opens them quickly, suddenly things seem clearer to him, but only for a moment. He dodges two of the slices but the first one catches part of his chest and slices through his shirt and breaks skin on his chest, causing some blood to come out onto his shirt, he grimaces some, both of his arms still bleeding a bit.


----------



## Cjones (May 23, 2009)

_"Okay let's continue"_ Minori told herself and began throwing her kunai. The more she practiced the more she was getting the hang of it. She picked up a kunai and concentrated making sure to make her chakra sharp and she let the kunai out of her hands. The kunai soared through the air embedding itself inside the tree trunk very deep, but it didn't cut through.

"Yes" Minori thought in her head "I'm almost there just a couple of more tries and it'll go flying through the tree." Minori picked up another kunai doing the same thing and threw it. The kunai pierced through the tree going deeper than the last, but it still didn't go all the way through _"I can do this"_ she thought. Azumo looking at her daughters determination got up to demonstrate to her. "Minori your doing great, but once you master this techinque it will not only go through the tree, but the rock too."

Azumo took the kunai from her daughter's hand and tossed it at another tree directly behind them. The force of the kunai almost cut the tree in and as it passed through and embedded itself deep within a rock. "Not to mention Minori it's a great way to increase your chakra control without putting much thought into it" she said going back to the waterfall. What he mother just showed her was amazing _"I...can't leave in her shadow it seems she was using that example to urge me to do better."_

Minori picked up another kunai and turned back to her tree thinking of a visual aid that will make this easier. "All I got to do is think about slicing through something so sharp and thin that the cut won't be noticeable until after it's done." Minori began to think and think about things related to this until something popped into her mind _"That one movie I watch about that rather...pretty man with silver hair and an extremely loooong sword slicing through buildings like it wasn't nothing."_

With this image in mind Minori began to focus on the tree in front of her. She launched the kunai at the tree and watched as this time it pierced the entire tree only losing flight after it had went through the entire tree "I..did..it" all of a sudden Minori's world went back as she fell out from exhaustion.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 23, 2009)

Taiyo made his way to the training grounds, running as fast as he could. He ignored how much energy he was using up by doing this, his excitement taking over. _"I'm gonna prove just how great my family is..."_ he thought, making his way to the training grounds. _"I will become a chunin...and then the Hokage...I will be the second Hyuga hokage in the line..."_ he thought, finding his way to the training grounds.

He found a spot where no one was practicing, and made sure that the tree had a wide trunk. He took out a kunai, and remembered his father's words. _Look, just imagine that you're splitting your chakra in two and grinding them together. Do it so they sharpen eachother into fine pieces."_ he had said. Taiyo looked at the kunai.

"Imagine that you're splitting your chakra in two and grinding them together so they sharpen eachother into fine pieces." he told himself. He imagined exactly that, while channeling chakra through the blades. He threw the kunai at the tree, and it made it half way through the trunk, just like before. He did so again, concentrating even more, and it made it about three fourths of the way through.

"Damn." he said to himself. He concentrated even more. "Split into...grind together...fine pieces...throw" he said, throwing another kunai at the tree. He held his breath in suspense. Time seemed to go by so slowly as he watched the kunai sail through the air towards the helpless tree. It seemed to go through the tree like butter, stopping. Taiyo could tell it was further through, and he ran to see the other side. The tip was sticking out about two inches.

"Fuck." he whispered. "I'm gonna get it this time." he said. He ran back to where he was standing, and channeled chakra into another blade, following the same procedure. He extended his arm and let go, and time was going slow again. It entered easily, and then Taiyo closed his eyes, and held his breath. Once the sound of splinters stopped, he opened his eyes. _"Wait...something's wrong"_ he thought.

_"Wait...no...something's right!"_ he thought again. He ran, and saw the a wide hole in the tree, with nothing in it. He ran to the tree a couple yards behind it, and the kunai was half way through it. He did it! He pulled the kunai out, and began to run home. But then, his steps began to slow before he came to a stop, when something else came to his mind.

_"Yea, that's what it does. It could go all the way through a big rock too." his father said._

What if he could do it with a rock? He found his way to a large rock, and followed the same procedure as before. The kunai made a small crack in the rock, and it stayed in, falling after a while. "Fuck..." he said to himself. He pulled another kunai out, channeling chakra into the blade. The procedure began to just come natural to him, and he through the kunai. It dugs itself deep within the rock, only the handle showing. "FUCK YEA!" Taiyo screamed. Pulling the kunai out.

He followed the same procedure severl times, the kunai digging itself a little deeper step by step. But that wasn't good enough for Taiyo. He had to make it all the way through. He dug in his kunai pouch. Only two left. "I've gotta get it in these next two turns." he told himself. Tension was building. He did it again with his second to last kunai. It made it through, but not all the way. "FUUUUUUCK!" he screamed.

He began to produce several beads of sweat from his brow, and he wiped it off. "Gotta get it this time." he told himself. He channeled chakra into his last kunai, splitting the chakra in two and grinding them together, sharpening each other into fine pieces. He threw the kunai, letting his determination help him fill the blade along with the chakra, and it penetrated the rock.

But did it make it all the way through? Taiyo couldn't see. It was getting too dark. He ran to the other side of the rock. No kunai. A wide hole. He looked behind the rock, and saw a hole in the tree behind it. He ran over to it. No kunai. He began to get excited. He ran to the tree behind that tree, and...a kunai! It was half way through the trunk.

"Yes!" he yelled. He pulled the kunai out of the trunk, and ran back to his home. "Dad, dad!" he yelled, bursting through the door. "I did it! I did it!" he yelled, finding his dad. His father looked at him.

"Did what?" he asked. He raised one eye brow at Taiyo.

"I threw the kunai all the way through a rock! I did it! I DID IT!" he yelled, jumping around in excitement. "Good job son." His father said silently. Taiyo found his way to his bed, and plopped down. "I did it..." he told himself silently. "I won't be able to go to sleep for a while." he told himself.

And about five seconds later, he fell asleep.


----------



## Cjones (May 23, 2009)

_Minori's Mind_

_"So we meet again?" A voice spoke out.

"Wa...Wait? Not you again your back?"

"Don't act like you didn't miss me."

"I didn't...what is it you want?"

"We need to talk about your teammate Hinote."

"Hinote?" Minori asked in confusion.

"I'm sure you've noticed his change over these last couple of weeks. He will become a danger to the village we must eliminate him" the voice in Minori's head spoke coldly.

"Eliminate..Hinote?"

"Yes...remember the when you told your father you wanted to be a neutral side? You said you would do anything for the prosperity of the village did you not?"

"Yes I did, but Hinote hasn't done anything for me to consider him a life threat."

"Look at how his been behaving listen to his word's and the way he's been talking. It all points to some mentally disturb little kid."

"...." Minori couldn't say anything for once this voice had a point. "Hinote has been acting strange and that last encounter I had with him was...."

Flashback
"We need to talk. What were you thinking today? Throwing those kids off and leaving me with them? What did this mission do to you?"

"This mission. It has happened and that cannot be changed. What has been done has been done. The past is nothing to lurk in as memories are fragile as glass. In the end, our memories break, leaving only what happens now." He said, shrugging his shoulders. "No use talking of the past." 

"You are not the only one who wondered what happened. My mother shared your same curiosity, yet in the end, the answers got her nowhere as she was displeased with the results. Now she lies quietly inside, away from the cruelty this world holds." Hinote told Minori, standing up. He strapped the sword to his side.

"Look Hinote I have no idea what the hell is wrong with you nor at the moment do I care" she said her voice staying the same. "Let me tell you this the chunin exams are comming up and we will have to work as a team. You better not do anything like this during the exams. I won't always be this nice."

"Now why would I pull anything during the chuunin exams? We are a team, after all." Hinote said with a grin. He pulled out the sword, unsheathing it. There was blood along the blade. "I will train nonstop until the exams. You have nothing to worry about on my part, so... Don't fall behind." Hinote chuckled. "I suppose I will train by the river today. I must wash this tainted blade anyways." He said, putting the sword over his shoulder.
End

"!? Wait!"

"You've notice something?" The voice spoke with slight amusment in it's voice as Minori was putting the pieces together.

"Washing the blood off a tainted blade? Fresh blood on the sword?....! His mother displeased with results laid queitly inside from the cruelty of the world...NO!" It echoed inside her mind as she remembered all of it he said.

"It seems you get it now find out what happend and you'll understand more soon enough. Till the chunin exams farewell...Minori."_


----------



## EPIC (May 23, 2009)

Raito was extremely fatigued, huffing and puffing while sweat rolled down his face. He looked at his father, who was standing boldly above Raito as if he had done this for years, which he has. "Raito," Rai called,"You can do better than this..." Raito stared at his father, narrowing his eyes,"Are you serious...?" he asked exhaustedly. Rai smiled and signaled Raito to come have a seat with him and take a break. Raito, suddenly, had this strange feeling as if something was about to erupt, then he had this strange thought about Dante,"Pops, what do you think of Dante?" he asked. 
"Dante? Well, good guy, kind of on the idiotic side of the branch, though..." Rai commented.
"What about his judge of character?"
"Sometimes good, sometimes horrible, mostly his judgements are dead wrong from what I've seen, why do you ask?"
"Its Kaion..."
"The Uchiha kid who spread poop all over the village?"
"Yeah..."
"What about him?"
"I don't know, I just feel like his attitude is going to get him in trouble..."
"That's probably the case, the Uchiha do have a bad case of luck..."
"Bad case?"
"The Uchiha are a wonderful race, very powerful, but there attitude sometimes catches up with them and crushes their spirits. But, all in all, they are very strict shinobi, I can very well say that they might be they are the key to Konoha's shinobi standards."
"But, what about guys like Kaion?"
"If what you say is true and he is very much as arrogant as you say, then he'll be the ones to lose their way and be possibly lead to an early grave."
"How so?"
"It might be true that he has great talent and potential, but he doesn't realize the real pride within his clan."
"Real pride?"
"Like how proud you are with our clan, you know of our legacy and are proud of that legacy, but do not gloat about it. If Kaion had studied his clan history, he would've know all the reasons why the Uchiha is an important part of the village other than its strength and truly understood what it meant to be an Uchiha."
"You sound like you're one of them..."
"I'm married to one of them."
"Mom?"
"Yep..."
"Does that mean...?"
"She's adopted..."
"Oh... Dang it!"
"But if she knew about Kaion, she would say that he's just ignorant and doesn't understand what it means to be an Uchiha."
"But how does she know?"
"Parents..."
"Like how you raised me to understand the Hyuuga?"
"Yes..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 23, 2009)

"Well Kaion you certainly were a lucky one. We hardly ever get a condition as rare as yours. I must say the entire staff of healers were intrigued by your case," a senior med Ninja tells Kaion. 

Kaion sits up in his bed and looks at the man with a questioning face, "What do you mean....condition?" 

"Well it seems that when you activated your first fully functional clone you accidentally triggered what we call a Negative Clone Feedback Loop, NCFL for short, and its very rare. It's only been documented five times in the last 100 years." Kaion starts to get bored and tries to keep up with the Medic Ninja's "fancy language." "NFCL?" Kaion asks. 

The medic nods, "Yes it happens when you form a shadow clone. Only instead of severing the chakra link with the clone and making it independent, the link remains active and both the user and the clone are still sharing the same chakra pool. So the clone continues to drain chakra instead of dispersing the way it normally should. It's very dangerous and if the clone had remained active for another hour or so you might've been left with no chakra and the result....well I'm sure you're aware of the consequences," he says. 

Kaion nods, "Yeah dead as a doornail," he adds. "Will it happen again?" Kaion asks him. The Medic shakes his head, "I doubt it. The effect usually only happens with first time users of the jutsu. You should be fine now."

Kaion frowns as he remembers all the things that the clone had done on his rampage. The memories had come flooding back to him after he had awoken. He shudders and feels totally embarrassed and mortified as he thinks about Minori and what the clone said to her. Ironically that's the only thing that the clone did that he regrets. Kaion's mother enters the room and smiles at the doctor. "Everything alright?" she asks him. The Medic nods, "Yes maam." He lists Kaion's injuries which include a slight concussion, and bruised ribs. Kaion is in remarkable condition for one who just jumped off a building. 

The Uchiha looks up at the Medic and his mother, "I'd like to go if you don't mind. I feel fine...sort of. I just have something to do."


----------



## Cjones (May 23, 2009)

"We're am I" A groggy Minori said lifting up slowly. The last thing she remembered was being in the forest training and then all of a sudden...nothing. Footsteps could be heared comming from down the hall and the lights turned on revealing Hideo. "Good Minori your up...faster than expected." Hideo sat at the foot of his daughters feeling her forehead "Your not hot anymore, but you should rest for a while" he said giving one of his rare smiles.

"I must have over did it...hehehe" Minori giggled...well it was more like a grunt. "Yea you did..your mom was so worried she practically bulldozed through the whole village to get you home. Well if you need anything I'll be down the hall your moms outside water her plants." Hideo gave his daughter a kiss on the forehead and left out.

Minori sat up and leaned back against the wall taking in everything in her room. It was rather big than a normal kids room actually big enough to fit at least 10 couches. The room had pictures of the Legendary Sannin and Godiame Hokage Tsunade. Above her head was a rather big poster with a branching tree. On the tree it showed the student-teacher realtionship's. It had the First and Second Hokages with a line going down to the Third.

Then from the Third was a line that branch out to into three different lines. These lines went to his students The Legendary Sannin: Jiraiya, Orochimaru and Tsunade. Then under the Sannin to lines branch out with the numbers 1 and 2. 1 stood for the Sannin first apprentices. For lady Tsunade is was Shizune, Master Jiraiya-The Fourth Hokage and Orchimaru-Kabuto. The number 2 stood for the second apprentices they took on Sakura Haruno become the apprentice of Lady Tsunade, Sasuke Uchiha went to Orochimaru for power and Naruto Uzumaki trained under Master Jiraiya. Each went on to become legendary in their own right.

After looking around her room Minori reached under her bed. She took out a medical book "I've been behind on my studies while I'm bed rested might as well catch up."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 24, 2009)

*Knock! Knock! Knock!*

Kaion stands nervously at the front door of Minori's house. It had taken him a while to find her place but after some asking around he managed to locate the house. 

"Yeah this is a mistake..." Kaion mutters. He can picture Minori opening the door with a huge battle axe or something and then chasing him across Kohoha for embarrassing her the way he imagines he did. Kaion starts to sweat nervously waiting for the door to open. 

Suddenly the door opens and Minori's father appears. Kaion scratches the back of his head nervously and smiles awkwardly at the man. "Hiya Mister......er," he suddenly realizes that he doesn't know Minori's last name or if she even has a last name for that matter, "Uh Mister Minori's father. Yeah uh anyway I just wanted to apologize to Minori for what happened earlier. Could you tell her that it was a crazy clone of mine that was out of control cause you know I had this condition called negative clone thing a majig or somethin like that and uh but I'm better now. So....er...tell her she doesn't have to kill me next time she sees me or anything and uh...." Kaion is starting to ramble he realizes. 

"Anyway could you give this to her for me, kay thanks by!" Kaion hands the man a note and then sprints away as if the devil himself is chasing him. 

The note is actually a drawing that Kaion made. It took him an hour just to get it right...


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 24, 2009)

*Several hours had passed with Hinote and Musha...*

"I got it this time, I swear!" Hinote yelled, concentrating on the leaf.

"That's what you said last time. This better be good." Musha said, sitting up to observe Hinote.

_How long do you intend on keeping up this charade?_ The voice in Hinote's head asked.

_As long as I need to. It'll be over before the chuunin exams._ Hinote told the voice then looked at Musha nodding as he concentrated his chakra on the leaf until the tip started to burn and the flame moved down the leaf. "Like I said, I got it. It was easy once I figured out a good strategy." He told Musha, laughing slightly.

"Right. Now let's move on." Musha said, getting up and his bench sinking back into the ground. "We'll take a break from elemental manipulation training with some sword techniques. Eat a soldier pill." He told Hinote, who did so. "Let's work on your stance first. With that sword..." He started, looking Hinote over. "Do what feels easiest to switch between the solid sword and swordtail modes." Musha explained.

"Right." Hinote said, trying out a few different ones. "Ehh... Different ones fit different situations. I'll just go with it. Stances are too uniform for me." He chuckled.

"Whatever..." Musha said, grabbing his sword from his side and slashing it in the air. "Let's spar for a bit. Trust me, practice is the best way to learn. Try to mix in kicks and such with your sword too. Then we'll move on to stage two of elemental training then I will help you make a new katon jutsu." He promised.

"Right. I'll do my best." Hinote laughed, charging Musha.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2009)

"Koyaiba," Old Man said suddenly, breaking the genin from his excercise rutine.

"What is it now?" Koyaiba asks him, golden eyes flashing in anger. This was about the 10th time that old geezer had done this.

"I want to talk to you about your element. You can keep lifting that you know," He replied, waving absently at the heavy weights. Koyaiba grunts and resumes his reps. "So what fo you know about your element. We discussed it briefly when I taught you the lightning whips."

"Ja. My element's Raiton. It focuses on piercing. Like Chidori. Some jutsu have the ability to hone in on metal objects." Old Man nodded. 

"Correct. But did you know it has different uses?" Koyaiba glanced up.

"Like what?"

"For example, you could charge a kunai, or any metal object, with your raiton chakra to give it a unique number of effects. Magnetism, paralysis, extra piercing, etc. It's normall done with wind, but I want you to try it." Koyaiba stood, panting.

"K, sounds like a plan. What do I do?"

Raiton is the most comlicated of elements. You must remember that raiton chakra is alive, springing from moment to moment on a nearly inexhaustible tank of energy. It shoots, leaps, is highly volatile, and arguably the most powerful of all the elements." Koyaiba nods slightly.

"Right. Alive. Want me to try?"

"Sure," Old man says, tossing him a kunai. Koyaiba cathes it deftly and forces his chakra into the small blade.

*Boom!*

Koyaiba steps back, eyes wide. The Kunai had exploded, singing his face slightly. In his hand is a twisted lump of metal. "What th hell?"

"You tried to force it in." Old Man said simply. "You have to let it slide in easily, don't push it." Koyaiba snickered.

"That's what she said," he muttered, focusing on the blade. Slowly, he willed his raiton chakra to life, herding it slowly into the blade. Inch by inch, he could feel the tingling of electricity as he slowly pushed it forward. Suddenly, the blade lept into life, sizzling with raw energy. Koyaiba grinned. "Niiiiiiiice....."


----------



## Cjones (May 24, 2009)

Minori woke up the next morning still tired she couldn't get any sleep. The study she dd was to try and get her mind off the conversation she had when she had passed out the conversation with the voice about Hinote. _"Hinote...will you really be a threat...threat for me to eliminate?"_ Minori sat up and scrunched her eyes as they adjusted to the sunlight comming in her room.

*KNOCK KNOCK KNOCK*

"Come in" Minori yelled to the door for whoever it was to enter. "Oh you are up" her mother spoke comming into the room and gving her a light kiss on the forehead. "Hmmm do you need anything mom" Minori said sleep still plauging her voice. Azumo digged into her pocket and pull out a note handing it to her "That young Uchiha boy who we had seen at the waterfall the other day came by last night. He gave your father a note and explained why he acted the way he did. It was NFCL by the way your father said he'd jumbled his words."

_"NFCL?"_ Minori thought the word sounded familiar it was a condition having to do with shadow clones she would look it up later. "Well your father went to give you the note, but you were asleep so this morning I'm bringing it up." She handed Minori the note and began to walk out "It seems he wanted to say he's sorry about asking you out" with that Azumo exited the room.

Minori slowly unfolded to note to see what was written on it. "This may just save his life" Minori thought. When she unfolded the note her eyes shot upon at the primitive drawing she saw.



Minori sighed and look at the note "Seems like he put alot of effort into it." Minori slowly folded the note and put it on her stand "I had forgave him anyway...I'm just shocked he was sincere about aplogizing so I'll keep the note just because he's a friend."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 24, 2009)

Saito kneels down in some sort of underground shrine. The room is dimly lit with candles that give the place a ghostly illumination. Saito's fully matured Sharingan eyes flare bright crimson in the dark, but the rest of his face is in shadow. In front of him stands a large golden Tengu statue and he reads from an tattered looking manuscript that is older then Konoha itself. 

"A cursed bloodline runs through our veins that binds our fates into tragedy. Brother killing brother, genocide....and now our resurrection." Saito murmurs as if reciting something that he's told himself over and over again, "But with that curse comes immense power. Which must be used for the betterment of the world even if it comes at our own sacrifice. It is the price we pay, for we are the guardians of the abyss..." 

_Elsewhere..._
Kaion recommences his training with Kimiko. Preparing himself for his toughest battles yet.


----------



## Kuno (May 24, 2009)

After sending the birds Kiya sighs.  “I hope they are ready…” she mumbles then heads out of her apartment.  “The chuunin exams in Suna…couldn’t be much tougher than that…”  

“They will be fine…” Tenka said stepping in beside her.

“Yup…” Mugon said walking on her other side.  “Want one?” he adds offering her a bit of his snack.

“Damn you two…do you just wait for me?”  Kiya asked taking a couple of the chips.

“Of course, it keeps you on your toes!”  Tenka said with a giggle as they walk.  

“Thanks…” Kiya sighs.  “I just don’t know.  They just went through so much…now the exams…”

Mugon shrugs.  “Hence is the life of the shinobi…”  

“He’s right you know…”

“Yeah I know…”  Kiya says while running her hand through her hair.  “They will be fine…though maybe I should check up on them…”

“You take this sensei stuff to seriously.  I’m sure they are off training their butts off.  Relax.  Seriously, I think you worry to much.  It’s a nice day, enjoy it.”  Tenka says smiling at her friend.

“Your right.  Shall we go get something to eat?”  Kiya asked glancing at the two.

“I thought you would never ask!”  Mugon declared finishing his chips and tossing the bag in a garbage can they passed.  “I know this great place…”

“Of course you do!”  Tenka replies as the two girls giggle at the big man.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 24, 2009)

Miyako eys widen, "Holy shit..." he mutters. He watches the barrage of various sharp item. He closes his eyes for only a second, but to him it seemed like an eternity. He focuses purely on the blades coming at him. He pictures the sharp weapons coming at him, then snaps his eyes open. The iris of both his eys were red and there was one black tomoe moving slowly around his eye. Suddenly everything seemed perfectly clear to him. He moved out of the way of all the blades without being scratched by one. He dropped to his knees, "I did it..." he mumbles, falling onto his back. His eyes flutter abit then his world goes dark.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 24, 2009)

Taiyo woke up from his rest, and rubbed his eyes. He looked around his room, trying to remember what he was supposed to do now. "Ummmm...OH TRAINING!" he said, running out. He was fully energised, and grabbed one kunai. He was going to challenge himself today. "Going to train dad!" he yelled, running to the training grounds. He found a giant rock, the same size as the one from yesterday, and took out the kunai.

He followed the same procedure he had before, and threw the kunai at the rock. All the way through, and then through the tree behind the rock. He continued his training for hours, using the same kunai the entire time. Each time, it went further and further. Eventually, it went so far he couldn't find it anymore. He was not only training how well he could channel the chakra, but he was also training how hard he threw it. Eventually, he knew he had it down, plus he had lost his kunai. He went home and got all of his kunai this time, all though he wasn't planning on training.

"Son." his father stopped him, grabbing his arm. "Listen. I want to show you something new. But first, how did you do today?" he asked his son.

"I lost the kunai I was using. That's how I did." Taiyo said, grinning. His father grinned back at him.

"Good. You're doing awesome. This is what I wanted to show you." his father said, bringing him outside. He found a tree, and plucked a leaf from it. He put his hand over it, and concentrated chakra into it. He lifted his hand, and the leaf was split in two.

"Woah. How did you do that?" Taiyo asked, eyes wide.

"Only a wind element user can do this. Concentrate your wind chakra into the leaf. Use the same technique as you did with the kunai. Just split your chakra in two, and grind them on each other, until they're fine pieces. Same thing with this thing. It should be easier since you got the kunai thing down." His father said.

"Right." Taiyo said, plucking a leaf from the tree. He put it in between folded hands, and began concentrating chakra into it. He lifted his hand. Nothing happened. "I thought you said it would be easy?" he asked his father.

"It is, usually that would happen for like two weeks until you got a tear in it." his father said.

"Right." Taiyo said, doing it again with a different leaf. He concentrated for about five minutes, getting a tear. "Not split in two, but its still good." he told himself, then got another leaf to try again. Before he started again, his father stopped him.

"Son...I want you to know why I am doing this. I'm doing this so you can make a new jutsu. This jutsu will be powerful, knowing you have the wind element. I understand you don't know any Hyuga style jutsu besides the Gentle Fist...we're gonna fix that after you make this jutsu." his father said.

After that, Taiyo continued his training.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 24, 2009)

Rakiyo panted as sweat ran down his face falling to the floor feeding the grass. He stared up at the massive tree that had ascending cuts made by the kunai in his hand. Siyatsu sat a few feet away from the genin under the shade of a nearby apple tree. "You're suppose to use chakra control to climb the tree ya know" Siyatsu said sarcastically as he circled the rim of his gourd with his index finger. Rakiyo sucking in as much air as he could finally gave him a response "SHUT UP OLD MAN DONT DISTRACT ME!" Rakiyo said as grew frustrated at his progress.

It had been 3 days since Risu's death and Siyatsu and Rakiyo had been training non stop since then still Rakiyo was unable to grasp the concept of Chakra control. "You know if youd spend less time back talking and more tree climbing we couldve moved on to the next phase a loooong time ago" He said as he took a swig of the sweet nectar he loved so much. With a second wind in his body Rakiyo ran up the tree full speed beating his last attempt by 5 feet, He was unable to keep the chakra steady as he slipped and came crashing down unto the ground on his head.

Siyatsu laughed at the genins trouble as Rakiyo rubbed the lump on his head. "Tell ya what Rakiyo once you master the tree climbing phase ill take you to an all you can eat whaddya say" Siyatsu smiled hoping the offer would double his determination. "DO YOU REALLY MEAN THAT!" Rakiyo said as he imagined all the food he would eat. Siyatsu nodded with his arms folded. Rakiyo turned back to the tree and focused his chakra once more he ran up the tree full speed. This time beating it by 7 more feet offically passing the half way point. Rakiyo regains his balance and manages to land on his feet rather then his head.


----------



## Cjones (May 24, 2009)

*POW*

"What the hell!" Minori yelled out startled by the sudden noise. She crawled out from under her covers and went to the window by her bed. There she saw the perpetrator a dove. "I give birds to much credit" Minori said opening her window and letting the bird in. She sat the bird on her night stand to let it rest up before it took off. Minori noticed a note on it's foot and cut the rope off of it which caused the bird to fly away. "This must be from Kiya sensei. If I remember right she's the only one who uses dove's." Minori unfolded the note and read it:

_"You did so great guys! Great enough that you have been accepted into this years chuunin exams! I?m so proud! Train hard and be careful. If you want or need any help in your training just find me!


Good luck!

Kiya-sensei?_

_"If I need any help with my training...I may take you up on that offer sensei sonner than later."_ Though it would be more later than sooner as Minori still felt kind of exhuasted all that training and the mission thrown at her she's hardly had any kind of sleep. Minori sat on her bed and stared out a window she had a good view of the gate leading to the training grounds and a nice view of the ramen shop. "Looks like I'm going to be stuck in bed for most of the day."


----------



## F.O.K. (May 24, 2009)

Taiyo had been training for about two hours straight now. Two hours, and all he had accomplished was being able to cut the leaves about half way down the middle. He trained for another hour. Each time, he made it further and further down. But not by much. Time did seem to fly by through all the excitement. Each time he used a different leaf. He had to get better.

About another hour, and he had made it almost all the way down. The leaf was only kept together by a small strand. About another hour, and no progress from there. But about five minutes later, he split it in two. His father glanced up, and saw a large sum of leaves on the ground. _"He is so determined....I'm proud of you son."_ his father thought.

Taiyo practised a few more times to get it down, and then ran to his dad. "Dad, I did it." he said, grogginess lurking in his tone. He was soaking in sweat. He reaked of body odor, and was about to pass out. "I used up so much chakra...what are we doing next?" he asked his father, before collapsing. His father activated his Byakugan to see his condition.

_"You used up so much chakra...if you went much more it would have been death..."_ his father thought. Taiyo had barely any chakra left, only enough to stay alive. He put his son in his bed, and Taiyo lay passed out.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 24, 2009)

"Too slow..." Kimiko utters and she blasts Kaion in the face with her palm thrust to his chin. 

"AGH!" Kaion rolls end over end. He manages to slide back to his feet and rubs his jaw, glaring at her with his Sharingan eyes. "What the hell?! I can see you moving clearly with my Sharingan but I can't react to your dumb movements!"

Kimiko crosses her arms and smirks slightly, "Ah your rant brings back memories. I remember when I first activated my Sharingan when I was ten and then I thought I was invincible. So one day I stepped up to a hardcore taijutsu expert, thinking I was all tough...and you know what happened?" she asks Kaion. 

"You demolished him because the Sharingan is super awesome and unbeatable?" Kaion asks obviously. I mean what other conclusion could there be. 

Kimiko laughs and shakes her head, "No I got my ass handed to me. I had the same problem as you. Even though my Sharingan could track his movements easily, my body wasn't able to keep up. It was like I was seeing him in slow motion but he still kept hitting me nonetheless." 

Kaion grimaces, he hates hearing when the Sharingan fails at something. So he just ignores it. "Well that's because you suck!" Kaion tells his sister, "I'm much better then you are!" he replies stubbornly. Suddenly Kimiko moves lightning quick at Kaion, he can see her moving at him but his body feels like its three steps behind. *BLAM!* Kaion falls onto his back as Kimiko casually pushes him to the ground.

"NO FAIR YOU TOOK ME BY SURPRISE!!!" Kaion yells at her. 

"Riiiiight," Kimiko replies derisively. "When your Sharingan is fully matured, things will be much easier to see but for now you've still got to train your body to keep up with fast moving opponents." She gives Kaion her hand and helps him up, "Anyway I've got a mission tomorrow and I'll be away for awhile. So I just have time to show you maybe one tech..." 

Kaion dusts himself off, still annoyed with her, "Where are you going?" he asks her. 

"Cloud country," she replies casually.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 24, 2009)

Miyako sits up slowly. He shakes his head some, he sees Vergil-sensei standing a few yards in front of him. A lot of sharp weapons and various blades lay in front of him. "I did it..." Miyako mutters panting heavily at the same time. He looks around then stands up warily. He rumages around in his pouch of ninja tools. Eventually he comes across a small brown pill. He pops it into his mouth quickly then bites down one it a few times before swallowing it. "I'm gonna have to stock up on these if I'm not going to sleep any more..." Miyako mutters to himself.


----------



## Cjones (May 24, 2009)

"Alright this is getting boring" Minori thought inside her head. All day she had been confined to her room more tired than she thought she was. "The worse part my mother and father...had to go on a mission today of all days." Minori was in her room with the light own making the cream color of her walls grow. Hours had passed and Minori had done everything humanly possible. She read, dreamed, drawed, wrote and even talked to herself.

Minori stared blankly at the wall bored out of her mind. She stared at the wall for so long she began to think she saw little pink Lady Mio bugs. Minori sighed and stared out her window again looking at the village "It's so peaceful here...sometimes almost too peaceful." Minori got an idea and threw off the covers and change into a regular white shirt and the standered gray pants that shinboi wore and keep her hair in the same hairstyle hiding part of her face.

_"Mom-Dad borrowed some money and went to a movie. Don't worry I'll be back before you know it.

Love,
Minori"_

She hung the note on her door and went out the front door of the house "Since I'm not training today...might as well just relax I guess."


----------



## Vergil (May 25, 2009)

Dante woke up in his hospital bed, still sore as hell. He reached over to the morning paper and grimaced as pressure was put on his ribs.

Eric wants to be manager of Manchester United or England



*"Damn. You sure you guys wanna pick a fight with her?"* he said to himself, the nurses in the hospital were all behind the Hokage but there had been talk amongst the patients that she was 'the worst ever Hokage'. The statement made Dante's heart sink. The amount of good things she has done are soon forgotten. The fact that the newspaper was allowed to question her in such a bold manner was down to the early work she did as a Jounin, fighting for the press during a missing child's case. Naturally she never would have thought the abuse of power would get this bad. Dante turned the page and saw his ass.

*"You gotta be kidding me!"* He said looking at the picture of his naked butt as him and Vergil lay on the ground, together after the sparring session with Mio. The tabloids had of course misinterpreted it. Not even misinterpreted; misreported it. It was plain to see that there had been a battle and the paper went for the lowest common denominator.

*"I've had worse press, but that were over things I actually did. I'm going to have to have a word with that editor."* he said.

"You're not the only one." A familiar voice sounded from the door.

*"Hey! Dude! you see what they printed?"* Dante said showing him the picture of his butt.

"Yes, and it's not that I'm concerned about. The things written about Hokage-sama are...disturbing."
*
"Yeah, I don't care how strong you are getting reports like this every week has to effect you. Something big is gonna happen. Hokage-sama herself told me and Saito gave a pretty strong clue about it."*

"...Saito..." Vergil rarely got upset. Uchiha Saito's name however caused his eyes to darken.

*"Yeah...what you doing here anyway? Hope you didn't come to visit me. With all the rumours flying around..."*

"Dropping off a student. Him and I had a training session. I may have been a little too rough on him." referring to *Miyako*

*"That statement is gonna surprise anyone. Now get out before people think we're...you know...that!"*

"Nothing wrong with that."

*"I know there isn't. I'm all for it but I like women. And women won't like me if they think I like men!"*

A Nurse entered the room with a tray of food and dropped it after only hearing the last part of the sentence...'I like men'. Dante looked like he was going to say something but she ran off to tell the others.

*"Zippydedooda!"* Dante said


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2009)

"Not bad Koyaiba," Old Man remarked as he watched another kunai spring to electric life. "Looks like you've finally gotten the hang of it."

Koyaiba dropped to the ground panting. "Dammit...Old....Geezer...so...tired...got it ....hours ago....why couldn't...I...stop..."

"I wanted to makes sure you were ready. Come with me." Koyaiba groaned, but picked himself up and followed Old Man out of the room. He entered a small closet area, with a single door. On the door were hundreds of carefully carved runes forming a circle patter. Old Man put his hand in the center of the spiral. Suddenly, his hand glowed blue with released chakra, much like Koyaiba's did when he walked up a tree. The runes began lighting up blue, starting at the rune closeset to his hand and then reaching outwards. Once all the runes glowed with a blue fire, the door swung open.

"Nifty. What if I had tried to do that?"

"You would have died," Old Man said simply. "I have secrets to protect. Only I can open that door, or maybe the Hokage."

"Huh. Kinda cool. Where are we going?" Old Man said nothing, continuing to walk. Eventually, they reached a small room. There were several bookshelves, each with heaps of well organized scrolls on them Old Man searched a certain shelf, the deftly plucked one from the shelf. He rolled it open on the floor, bit his thumb so he started bleeding, and then slammed his palm onto the scroll. There was a flash of light, a puff of smoke, and suddenly a bladed chain was sitting in front of Koyaiba.

"What's this?" Koyaiba said, reaching out. "Did it belong to like, the 1st Hokage? Or one of the Hokages? Or one of the original Sanin?" Old Man shrugged.

"Nope. Just a bladed chain."

"All this for a bladed chain?" Koyaiba asked, motioning at the various security. Old Man looked offended.

"I's a very nice bladed chain. A Musashi original. Bought it years ago so nobody else could have it." He grinned. "Never used it, but hey. Now you get to." He handed the chain to Koyaiba. "And now, get out of my house."


----------



## Michellism (May 25, 2009)

BOOM! POW! BANG! The sound effects echoed from a dark room whose only source of light came from a old banged up tv. Wires and tubes spewed from the back of it each neatly nesselted in the walls of the room. Scrolls and other ninja propaganda decorated the room. In the middle sat Hikaru with her dog Yabimichi who were engrossed in the show that they would speak like the characters on the show.

''No Shinsue don't go'' Hikaru said with a look of despair ''I must for we were never destined to be together Namine'' Hikaru answered herself mimicking the man on the show. ''Still talking to yourself huh Hikaru'' said a familar voice as she grabbed yabimichi in defense. Burying her face in yabimichi she nodded in embrassment. ''You're going to be late'' said the old women as she left the room with a smile.

''Yes grandma'' she said as she dusted herself off. She put on her leaf village headband on her arm and headed out the door. She let her eyes get adjusted to the sunlight as her and yabimichi made their way to meet their team.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 25, 2009)

Rakiyo panted as he watch the clouds go by, The cuts in the trees had ascended higher yet still failed to reach the top.  His eyes struggled to stay awake as the warm breeze tempted him with sleep. siyatsu poured warm sake on his face to wake him up. "WHAT THE HELL!" Rakiyo yelled at the top of his lungs as his frustration had reached an all time high. "you're suppose to climb the tree not take a nap ya know" Siyatsu said sarcasticaly as he stared down at the genin.

Rakiyo swayed side to side as he made it back on his feet "Shut up old man i can do this just stop distracting me" Rakiyo was exhausted but wouldnt give up. Rakiyo clasped his hands together as his chakra formed and stablizied around the soles of his feet. He sprinted up towards the tree. Slowly he could feel fatigue set in but he was determined to reach the top "COME ON COME ON!" He repeated as he poured more and more chakra to climb up the tree. To his surprise he managed to make it to the top.

"I DID IT! I DID IT!" Rakiyo celebrated having regained back his faith in his abilities. He stabbed his arm in the air over and over as he yelled. Siyatsu had alot harder training on his mind as he watched the genins estactic reaction but for now he merely smiled and let Rakiyo have his moment.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 25, 2009)

Hinote fell to his knees, breathing hard, as did Musha. "You've gotten a lot better... Hinote." Musha said between breaths.

"It's called persistence. It's a quality I have almost too much of." Hinote explained, standing up and walking over to the edge of the large pond by Musha's house. "What's next?" He asked, only wanting to get stronger and stronger.

"Fire manipulation training part two." Musha said, walking over to the water as well. "A leaf is an easy thing to transmit flame chakra through because the veins of the leaf act as channels, however, the next test you must make this pond evaporate with your fire chakra."

"But... It's water." Hinote pointed out.

"It's supposed to be difficult." Musha laughed. "Plus once you get it right, you will have to empty this pond completely." He added. "Get to work."

"You are insane..." Hinote mumbled, putting his hands on the water's surface.

-------------------------

Tenshi walked around, trying to remember where he was supposed to meet his new team. _I wonder who will be in my squad..._ He wondered as he walked. _And we were supposed to meet.... Somewhere..._ He thought, trying to remember.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 25, 2009)

Issanni walks down the street, and notices a boy, the same age, wearing a blue jumpsuit with reflective silver racing stripes, his blonde hair and teal eyes glowing in the sunlight. The kunoichi stops in mid step, watching him walk by, until he turned to look at her. As his glance lands on her, Issanni’s face begins turn red, and it seems she’s beginning to shrink.

“Is there anything wrong, miss?” The young man asks in a lower voice than expected, smiling sweetly as he sees her blush.

“Er…um…uh…n-…well…I guess…I, uh…” Issanni babbles, then bursts out with, “I am Issanni Lee, what is your name?” she says, flustered,_ ‘Why will I not speak right?’_ she screams in her mind.

The boy puts his hand on Issanni’s face, “My name is Hizashi Unabara.” he states, dropping his hand onto her shoulder.

“N-nice to m-meet you…” Issanni stutters out, blushing deeply, “A-actually…I’m looking for a sensei, Asasame Kiya…” 

“Oh, I think I remember seeing her somewhere…where was it…” Hizashi says, pondering the situation as Issanni shifts around uncomfortably.

Issanni’s eyes spot Kiya walking with the two other sensei, “Oh, uh…there she is!” She says, pointing at her.

“Alrighty…” Hizashi says, in a flash becoming next to her and draping his arm around her shoulders, as the two walk in front of the three jounin, “Hey Kiya-sempai, Tenka-san, Mugon-sama."


*Spoiler*: __ 




Character Name: Unabara Hizashi

Character Age: 15

Bloodline: none

Stats: lvl 7- 395
BODY: 100
SPIRIT: 80
MIND: 50
Speed (Body+spirit): 180
Accuracy (Body+mind): 150
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 130

Elemental Affinity: Doton



*Spoiler*: __ 



Jutsu: 
[1] Kaimon (Opening Gate)
[2] Kyuumon (Rest Gate)
[3] Seimon (Life Gate)
[4] Shoumon (Wound Gate)
[5] Tomon (Limit Gate)
*Omote Renge - Front Lotus*
*Ura Renge - Reverse Lotus*
Shinjuu Zanshu no Jutsu - Double Suicide Decapitation Technique
Doton Kawa no Jutsu - Earth Hiding Technique


----------



## Cjones (May 25, 2009)

"Okay let's see what they have playing...A Shinobi's Love? No none of this tree hugging crap." Minori stands in front of the theater looking at the big posters they have advertising the movies, unfortunately most of the movies playing were love stories. "Mario and.... Puliet? Who names their child that." Minori begins to sigh as she looks over the entire selection "Most of these are love stories I can't understand how people watch this stuff."

Then it was like the heavens agreed with Minori and decided to give her a break. Some light illuminating off a nearby buidling hit a poster right by Minori. "Hmm what's this one...finally! A good movie." The movie in choose was this years hit horror film My Bloodly Ninja Part 1. A horrible name for a move? Yes, but the film did it's job of making young and old alike shat their pants as they watch the movie. "One ticket please" Minori says putting her Minori infront of the ticket handler "This movie better not be boring."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 25, 2009)

Miayko sits up from his hospital bed. "Ugh..." he maons softly. He puts his legs over the side of the bed then stands up. The cuts on his chest and arms had stopped bleeding and were wrapped up. He walks out of the room ignoring the nurses warning as he left the building. Miyako walks back to his rundown apartment. The squirrel he had taken home was asleep on his small beaten up table. He opens up his closet and pulls out a roll of white bandages and a roll of black bandages. The previous bandages he was wearing on his arms had been taken off, most likely the were taken off in the hospital. He wraps the black bandages around his right arm and the white bandages around his left. He pushes his hair out of his face and walks back out of his door, leaving his squirrel asleep on the table. He walks back to the spot where he had been training with Vergil-sensei before, sitting under one of the trees, staying in the shade.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 25, 2009)

Kaion sits back on the grass, panting. Black smoke drifts out of his mouth and in front of him is a fiery crater. Kaion coughs out even more black smoke, "Blegh! I need some water! My mouth tastes like a friggin' smokestack!" he exclaims. 

"That's because you overdo it as always. You've never been a master of subtlety," Kimiko responds, tossing him a water bottle. Kaion drinks the water greedily, some of it splashing onto his shirt. "There's gotta be a better way to use fire jutsu....always using our mouths, it's just plain dumb. I'm gonna burn my tongue off one day!"  he give back Kaion her water bottle but she waves it off, "I don't want your germs..." she mutters. 

"Anyway I've got to go to a mission briefing," she tells him. "I won't be back until late most likely. See ya later." Kimiko turns around and walks off.

"HEY WAIT! Who's gonna cook!? I need a big meal before I leave for the Chuunin Exams!" Kaion asks at her. Kimiko freezes and shoots Kaion a death stare. "You're not a child and I'm not mom. Cook something yourself....AND DON'T BURN DOWN MY APARTMENT!!!" she yells before jumping away. Last time Kaion cooked on his own he tried to use a fireball to make some French Toast. Instead he had blown out the whole kitchen. 

"OK SORRY MISS UGLY I DON'T CARE ABOUT MY GENIUS YOUNGER FUTURE CHUUNIN BROTHER, TROLL LADY!!!" Kaion shouts back but then he runs away like lightning before Kimiko can turn back around and kick his ass. 
_
I'll just order a whole bunch of expensive food and charge it in her name.......again_, Kaion thinks with a grin. 

He heads over to the theater and sneaks into the back entrance, using his Shunshin to get past the bored usher. Kaion sits in the back row and kicks his feet up, enjoying _My Bloody Ninja Part 1_. Kaion stuffs his mouth with popcorn and Legendary Ninja gummi snacks, laughing loudly at all the gory and bloody parts. He's seen this movie like 15 times already this week.


----------



## Cjones (May 25, 2009)

Minori sat in the front of the theater to get a good view of the movie _"This better not suck"_ Minori thinks to herself as she eats her popcorn. 30 minutes into the movie there is some idiot out loud and excessively at the movie "I picked the best time to come and see a movie."

An hour went by and the movie ended all the people began to pour out of the theater talking about either how great the movie was or that annoying asshole who keep laughing. Minori stayed in the front and sat at the bench nearby "That movie was rather horrible...you could tell the blood was fake and the girl cut her own damn self not the killer, plus I can't forget about the ignorant ass who keep laughing." Minori just crossed her legs and drapped her arm around the bench as she stared straight ahead. It wasn't really the movie...okay of course it was, but it was more about the chunin exams.

"I have a bad feeling about this...something bad is going to happen I can just feel it." With the chunin exams comming Minori thought about the possibility of her failing, but more so her mind began to wonder about how she would deal with Hinote. Thinking about that made her think about the question her father had asked her long ago.

_"Minori...if you had to kill a friend for the safety and prosperity of the village...would you be able to do it."_

Minori thought she had found her answer long ago, but this question still plagued her. _"Would I be able to kill a friend? Killing in cold blood is not that big of a deal, but...if I had to choose to kill a friend for the village...would I be able to?"_


----------



## F.O.K. (May 25, 2009)

Taiyo awoke to find himself in his bed. He got up and took a walk around Konoha. He began to like this. Taking a walk around the village...he never got to experience this before graduating from the academy. He always would stay home and train with his sister. He was walking down the street that had the theater on it, and found Minori sitting at a bench. He walked over to her and sat down next to her. He never met Minori...except for that one time in Ichiraku, and that other time when he was having that fight with Kaion and Koyaiba.

"Hi Minori. What's up? Look sort of under the weather." he said, smiling at her. He could tell something was wrong with her. He knew very little about her...only that she was a medical ninja in training. He thought he heard something about her having the same element as him, wind, which made him curious. He would ask after she told him what was wrong with her.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 25, 2009)

Hinote sat there as he held his hands on the surface of Musha's clear pond. "Musha-sama. I have a question. Is this normal Katon training?" He asked.

"No..." Musha admitted with a sigh. "This is quite a bit different. Most jutsu, you see focus on fire from out the mouth, yet I'm focusing you on a slightly more difficult thing, forcing it through your hands. I suppose you can guess what the jutsu I intend on teaching you is..." He chuckled.

"Shooting streams of fire through my hands through a constant spray of chakra in the form of fire?" Hinote guessed, leaving Musha a bit dumbfounded.

"And you already know how I would teach you to do it?" Musha asked, slightly confused.

"You are much too predictable... Black Fox." Hinote whispered to himself.

_He is the man mentioned in your father's reports? The Black Fox? When did you figure that out?_

_The hilt of his sword has an emblem of a fox... And it's black. Easy enough. He is the Black Fox as my father was the Silver Lion. Sworn rivals. I suspect Musha in my father's death. He has served his purpose and shall be eliminated soon enough..._ Hinote thought.

_I fear your murderous intent._

_We do what we must because we can. For the good of all of us... Except the ones who are dead._

_No sense crying over every mistake I suppose._

_The world's mistakes can be fixed the way that we are going to eliminate Musha._ Hinote thought then chuckled softly out loud. "Musha. It's working." He mumbled as the water around his hands sizzled and evaporated. "Just need to maintain this until this water is all gone..." Hinote said until the water stopped sizzling. "Damn. Gotta try again."

"You'll get it." Musha said.

----------------

"Training grounds!" Tenshi remembered, exclaiming. The people around him gave him looks. As a reaction, Tenshi put his head down, his eyes turning melancholy. _Damn... Can't someone remember something without being criticized?_ Tenshi wondered.

As he walked, Tenshi looked at the sky, its color reflecting the blue in his own eyes.


----------



## Cjones (May 26, 2009)

_"Hi Minori. What's up? Look sort of under the weather."_


"Hm?" Minori silently said as she looked up to see who had called out to her. It was one of the Hyuuga twins...Taiyo was his name. Minori wondered why he would say hi to her she never really talked to him "I'm fine...just thinking" she said in her stoic voice. She couldn't let anyone figure out about the problem that could soon turn into a conlfict between her and Hinote. "What is it that you want?" Minori siad questioning the Hyuuga.She happened to glance at him and notice how his face was slightly dirty or he's breathing was heavy, but very light _"He must have come back from training"_ she concluded. It was strange for him to be talking to her since they have never formally met not even his sister talks and they're on the same team.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 26, 2009)

Taiyo noticed she was hiding something, but decided not to push. He knew she had something of a temper. "Well...at first I just came to you to talk...but then, I found a question I would like to ask." he said, looking down at the ground. "What is your chakra element? I heard it was wind...it would be interesting if we could train together one day. But that wasn't my question." he said, trying to to beat around the bush.

"How is my sister doing? I haven't seen her in a while...aside from when she's home, and I train too much so I'm usually asleep by the time she's home...I understand she is on your team." he said, looking up at her. "Which is why I need to know from you. Minori, I may need you to give me some updates on how she's doing. I'm her brother, so some things might be hard for her to tell me. Like at the chunin exams, at the survival test. And the first test...stuff like that..." he told her, worried intent in his eyes.

"We worried about being on different teams..." he told himself, looking down. The worry about the chunin exams came up to him...the worry that they might have to face each other...


----------



## Cjones (May 26, 2009)

"Well...at first I just came to you to talk...but then, I found a question I would like to ask." he said, looking down at the ground. "What is your chakra element? I heard it was wind...it would be interesting if we could train together one day. But that wasn't my question."

_"He's beating around the bush to ask me the real question"_ Minori thought and she was right. The real question itself he asked her came of no surprise, but what Minori was surprised of is that he never asked sooner.

"How is my sister doing? I haven't seen her in a while...aside from when she's home, and I train too much so I'm usually asleep by the time she's home...I understand she is on your team." he said, looking up at her. "Which is why I need to know from you. Minori, I may need you to give me some updates on how she's doing. I'm her brother, so some things might be hard for her to tell me. Like at the chunin exams, at the survival test. And the first test...stuff like that..."

"Your sister" was all Minori could say at the moment. Tsuki and her never really talked and she would always go home after a mission. "From what I've seen...your sister can get the job done, but to say it bluntly." Minori turned her gaze at Taiyo looking straight into endless white eyes "She can be considered as weak." Minori told Taiyo the real truth even though she thought different of her some conisdered her to be weak "Though I don't consider her weak...she just doesn't have enough confidence."

As Minori spoke she began to consider that maybe weak wasn't the right thing to say, but she decided against chaning what she said, becasue she didn't like to mince words. "You say you want me to give you a report huh...I think I'll decline. Your her brother if you feel she can't tell you anything then why would she tell me?" Minori could tell he was talking to her out of worry for his younger sister.

Minori figured it was his protective side that was causing him to question her, but she knew there was a bigger problem. "Tell me if I'm wrong...but the real reason your worried is because you may have to face each other during the chunin exams...am I right?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 26, 2009)

We focus on a dilapidated tenement building. A twelve story complex that houses some of the poorest residents of Konoha, within the poorest section of Konoha. Over a hundred people are crammed into the building. Most of them, poor families sharing a room, old folks who have no family, and conversely, young orphans with no family. Basically it is a cross roads for those that Konoha left behind and never cared about to begin with. 

Gan sits on a tattered mattress on the floor, in a small room with cracked plaster walls. In the corner is an empty milk crate with a hotplate on it. Next to it is a makeshift bookcase built from spare pieces of wood that Gan found in the alleyway. On one of the shelves is a frame with a photo of a man and woman, Aburame by the looks of them. The woman in the picture  holds a baby in her arms and smiles. 

Up above, the noise of an argument from an arguing couple can be heard through the ceiling. _"I work my ass off all day to come to this slop you lazy bitch!"_ Then the noises of frantic footsteps and furniture being thrown rattles some loose plaster off the ceiling. 

Gan sighs to himself. He looks at a lone black beetle sitting on the tip of his index finger, as if in wordless communication with it. The insect like all insects, is his best friend. "I know I don't like the noise either but I'm going to be getting paid for missions now. Then maybe we can find a better place," he mutters. 

The boy puts the bug into his pocket and rises to his feet, exiting his room. He doesn't bother to lock the door because he has nothing worth stealing. Gan walks past a sleeping wino in the hallway, both smell of stale urine. He leaves the building and makes his way over to the training grounds, noticing how the neighborhoods get much nicer as if in a slow progression, the closer he gets to the center of town. As he walks along he passes by the local movie theater and passes a kid, maybe an Uchiha Gan thinks, who shivers slightly as he notices him. Gan reflexively hikes up his sunglasses higher over his nose and ignores him, as he's used to such looks. 

Gan reaches the specific place in the training ground where he was ordered to meet his new team. He looks down and notices a bumblebee fluttering about a flower. He kneels down next to the Bumblebee and starts talking to it.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 26, 2009)

He had hoped that Minori wouldn't figure out the reason why he was questioning her. He sighed, "Yes. I don't want to have to fight her...but you've heard of past Chunin Exams...they are cruel...they make the scariest match ups...and I hear they like to match sibling especially..." he said, shaking his head at the thought. "I don't want her to get hurt also...but mostly I don't want to match up with her." he said.

"Well...I guess I'll see you at the chunin exams...Don't die!" he said, winkning at her as he stood and walked toward his home. He was looking for his sister. He found a note saying she was at the training grounds, and hurried over there. He found her, and walked over to her. "Hey. You up for some training?" he asked her, grinning.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 26, 2009)

Kaion exits the movie theater, still laughing to himself. He replays the funniest moments from the movie in his head. Like when one of the characters gets his head chopped off and then fed through a meat grinder. However he always walks out of these movies thinking about one question. _Why do the black Ninja's always get killed off first?_ he wonders. 

As Kaion contemplates this cosmic mystery he passes by one of the bug folk, an Aburame kid. Kaion feels a shiver pass through his bones just like when he sees Kimiko's boyfriend. _Those guys are super weird_ he thinks. Just the thought of all those insects covering his body makes Kaion's skin crawl. Thankfully the bug boy passes by Kaion quickly. He sighs with relief and as he walks along the sidewalk he notices Minori sitting on a bench but then his mood sours when he sees that Hyuuga, Taiyo. 

Kaion's still angry at him and Koyaiba for messing with his lunch. Because of those two meatheads he now has to work weekends cleaning dishes in the back kitchen of the Ramen shop......for like the next five gazillion years. Or at least that's what his dad told him when he exploded at him, while Kaion was in half a coma laying on a hospital bed no less. 

Thankfully the annoying Hyuuga walks away. Kaion approaches Minori, still slightly nervous over whether she'll take out a sword or something and try to cut his head off. "Hey...Minori!" Kaion says, trying to avoid any mention of his clones embarrassing escapade. "SO how are things going?" he tries to think of something else to say and then he remembers how he helped out Minori when Hinote skipped out on her.  "Uh did Hinote get that tooth fixed up or does he still look like a jack o lantern on crack?" he asks with chuckle.


----------



## Cjones (May 26, 2009)

_"Hey...Minori!"_

"Who is it this time?!" Minori wonders as she looks up to see who's calling her. This time it was Kaion she started to guess she must be popular with these clan members. 

_"SO how are things going?"_

"Not much is happen.., but I take it that you saw that horrible movie right?" Minori began to think about telling her problem to Kaion since he was an Uchiha maybe he could talk to Hinote. "No...I doubt if he understands please he's an idiot."

_"Uh did Hinote get that tooth fixed up or does he still look like a jack o lantern on crack?"_ he asks with chuckle.

Minori face darkens some at the mention of his name "Hi...note yea he got his tooth fixed" Was all Minori could get out. She stares at Kaion and notices he seems kind of uneasy "Don't worry I'm not going to kill about the clone incident...yet anyway" She tells hoping to calm his uneasyness. Minori leans back some more as she begins to look into the sky.

"Kaion let me ask you a question" she saids not taking her gaze off the sky. She thinks about the question a little bit in order to word it right. "Kaion if it was for the village...would you be able to kill a friend." Minori really couldn't believe she was asking him this question, but sometimes you could find aspiration in the most unlikely of places.


----------



## Kuno (May 26, 2009)

The three jounin pause as the pair stop before them.  Kiya and Tenka smile as Mugon nods at them.  ?Hizashi, Issani?? Kiya says still smiling.  ?What can we do for you??  she asks them.

?Just stopping by to say hi?  Or do you have a bigger purpose?  Because I am damn hungry and your making us wait!?  Mugon said with a deep chuckle teasing the two.

?Oh Mugon don?t scare them!  They may think you will try and eat them!?  Tenka said with a giggle.

?Stop scaring them??  Kiya said laughing at her friends.  ?Oh now what??  she adds looking up as a messenger bird flew near them.

?Hope it isn?t a mission?? Mugon growled as the five watched the bird settle in Tenka?s shoulder.  

?Well let?s see?? Tenka mumbles coaxing the bird on to her hand and taking off the note before tossing the bird up and back on it?s way.  Uncurling the small note Tenka reads it and grins.  ?Looks like I got that squad!?  she says excitedly.  ?I have to go meet them.  Guess I will take a rain check on that dinner.  You guys go ahead.?  Tenka runs to Mugon giving him a quick kiss before speeding off to meet her squad.

?She was hoping for that?? Mugon said watching her run off.

?Yep?now for your two??  Kiya added then looked back at Hizashi and Issani.
_______________________________

Tenka sped onward.  ?The training ground?? she mumbled as she ran.  ?This is going to be so much fun?oh sorry!?  she called after bumping into someone.  With her excitement it wasn?t but a few moment before reaching the meeting spot.  ?Looks like they are showing up?? she thought slowing down and walking forward.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 26, 2009)

"Kaion if it was for the village...would you be able to kill a friend?" Minori asks him.

Kaion furrows his brow questioningly at the question. The way he used react  whenever his Academy teachers would ask him things like, _"Kaion were you the one who threw an exploding tag into the girls toilet?"_ or _"Kaion did you set that Hyuuga's hair on fire?"  _

_Well what the hell kind of weird ass question is THAT?_ he muses. Then suddenly he realizes that this must be a trick question that girls like to ask, kinda like when whenever his mom would ask Dad, _"Do I look fat in this old jounin outfit?"_ Which she of course last wore when she was 18. No matter what answer his dad would give he'd always end up being yelled at or sleeping on the couch. 

She probably wants to kill me but she's waiting for me to give the wrong answer he thinks with sudden horror. _THINK FAST!_ 

Kaion laughs nonchalantly at Minori as if the answer to the question is obvious. 

"Well Minori that's a tough question," he responds, pretending to be serious but totally bullshitting his way as he goes along. "I think that if I had a super cool, and incredibly good looking, Uchiha friend...." he really means himself of course and has no clue that Minori is indirectly asking about Hinote. "...And if I valued that person as a friend and truly cared about him then I wouldn't ever give up on him..." he read that in a gift card once. "....Um...this village has always been about forging bonds and if you fight to save those bonds....then you're...uh you know...truly serving the good of the village and stuff. I mean heck if that dude Naruto had given up on Sasuke imagine where'd we be right now....nowhere!" he says flatly. He has no clue where that last part came from but he's good for some inspirational quotes now and then, like once every year or so. 

Kaion chuckles again, ready to bolt in case the answer that he's given is the wrong one, or if Minori comes at him with a butcher knife or something.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 26, 2009)

Miyako stands up from the tree he was under. "I need someone to train with..." he mutters quietly, wanting to practice with his newly awakened sharingan. He blinks quickly and when he opens his eyes again his eyes were red and the single black tomoe was revolving slowly around both pupils. He looks around slowly observing his surroundings carefully. Everything seemed clearer to him, like everyone and everything else was moving in slow motion.  He watches a few birds fly past him. Miyako puts chakra into his feet and walks up a nearby tree, getting close to the top. He stands on a branch and looks out to the villiage. "I hate you..." he says very quietly, his eyes blazing as he does so.


----------



## Cjones (May 26, 2009)

_"Well Minori that's a tough question,"__ he responds, pretending to be serious but totally bullshitting his way as he goes along. "I think that if I had a super cool, and incredibly good looking, Uchiha friend...." he really means himself of course and has no clue that Minori is indirectly asking about Hinote. "...And if I valued that person as a friend and truly cared about him then I wouldn't ever give up on him..." he read that in a gift card once. "....Um...this village has always been about forging bonds and if you fight to save those bonds....then you're...uh you know...truly serving the good of the village and stuff. I mean heck if that dude Naruto had given up on Sasuke imagine where'd we be right now....nowhere!" he says flatly. He has no clue where that last part came from but he's good for some inspirational quotes now and then, like once every year or so._

Minori listens to every word that comes out of Kaion's mouth. Surprisingly some of the stuff he said did make sense and almost got to her. "About forging bonds huh?" She said in a low tone. It seemed Kaion tried his best to answer her question, but the part about the Uchiha friend...well she couldn't help, but think part of that was about him.

"Thanks for answering my question...you've just helped me out some." It was a chance Minori took and it paid off "Inspiration does can come from unlikely sources" she thought to herself. She decided to get off the subject of what to do and decided to talk about the chunin exams. "You know Kaion the chunin exams are comming up soon...you may end up fighting someone you'd never think you had to fight."

It was then that something dawned on Minori. Out of all the kids she graduated with it seems Kaion is the only one besides Hinote who she has truly held a conversation with. At first she never thought she'd be able to talk to him becasue of him being an Uchiha. Minori always thought Uchiha and Hyuugas were mostly arrogant and boast about how superior their clans are all the time. She was mostly right, but Kaion had a warm feeling maybe something like a younger sibling to her "I must really be tired" she thought to herself. "I'll rest later and then I'll be back to my old self."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 26, 2009)

"Thanks for answering my question...you've just helped me out some." It was a chance Minori took and it paid off "Inspiration does can come from unlikely sources" she thought to herself. She decided to get off the subject of what to do and decided to talk about the chunin exams. "You know Kaion the chunin exams are comming up soon...you may end up fighting someone you'd never think you had to fight."

_Oh good she doesn't want to attack me with a butcher knife or anything_ Kaion sighs inwardly with relief.

Kaion crosses his arms confidently, feeling proud that his advice has helped someone...finally. Usually his advice always leads to getting in trouble with the police. "Yeah no problem. That's what I'm here for you know," he says. 

He shrugs however at the mention of having to fight someone he'd never expect. "Well I don't worry about that kind of stuff 'cause I don't think that far ahead anyways," Kaion mutters. This is true his attention span is equal to a fruit fly's except for when it comes to comic books and movies. Something that's a week away to him might as well be a year away. 

"All I know is that if I had to fight a friend or someone I knew, I'd never do it....well except for Hyuuga's and Koyaiba. I'd kick their asses any day of the week." Then he looks at Minori seriously. "Screw that stuff it ain't worth it. I'd rather become a Chuunin another way or somethin!" He's not even sure if there is another way to become a Chuunin but he figures there must be. 

"I hope you wouldn't fight one of your friends," he tells Minori. By which he really means him because that would just suck.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 26, 2009)

Rakiyo devours his 9th plate of bbq ribs as he signals at the waiter for more. Siyatsu looks at him with astonishment wondering where hes putting it all. He smiles for a sec remembering all the fun times he had teaching his former team. "Even though hes not his son he sort of reminds me of dante" Siyatsu though as the next plate contents quickly vanished. "Hey Rakiyo" The old mans words catching the genins attention as he raised his head from the the stack of plates "Yeah" Siyatsu rested his chin on his two hands and examined the genin closely.

"Do you know anything concerning Elemental Ninjutsu" Siyatsu inquired as the Ninja turned his head in curiosity "Yeah its when ya use Fire or water and stuff like that" Rakiyo said awaiting his next plate. Siyatsu nods his head "True and every ninja has his own element that he's naturally inclined to do you know whats yours?" He said slowly pulling out a piece of paper from his pocket. Rakiyo shook his head as he bit into the next rib. "Here use this" Siyatsu said suggesting it was a napkin as Rakiyo wiped himself clean. Rakiyo placed the napkin back on the table that slwoly crumbled into it self "WHOA!" Rakiyo said in amazement.

Siyatsu smile "It seems your affinity belongs to Lightning. Good" Rakiyo looked at his sensei "Why is that good?" Siyatsu placed one finger in front of the genins face and began to focus chakra at the tip. Quickly lightning danced around it "WHOA!" Rakiyo said as he leaned in closer. "You see my affinity is lightning as well, So after you're done eating its time i showed you you're first elemental Ninjutsu"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 26, 2009)

Saito sits at a desk in his den reading writing a report. Suddenly his wife, Suzume, enters without even knocking. Saito narrows his eyes and stops writing, she is the only one who can get away with entering his office without knocking. She sits down on a leather chair and crosses her arms, just staring at him. Saito stares back at her, trying to divine what her quarrel with him is this time. She's been retired from being an active shinobi for over 10 years now but still gives off an intimidating aura when she wants to.  

After a silent tug of war that drags on for several minutes, Saito accepts defeat. "What is it now? Are you here to remind me that I'm sleeping on the couch again?" he asks her. 

"No your exile is still in effect,"  she replies smartly. "Are you aware that your son is going to the Chuunin exams in Suna in just a few short days?" she asks him. 

Saito nods, "What of it?" 

A glimmer of anger crosses her eyes but fades, "You haven't done one thing to help prepare him. Kimiko has had to take him under her wing and teach him things which you should be teaching him." 

Saito tosses his pen on the desk and rubs his forehead. Again with this nonsense he thinks. "When he shows me anything resembling worthiness then perhaps I will teach him something. For now let him do what he pleases. And let Kimiko do what she pleases as well. Both of them make it a habit of throwing my kindness back at me." 

His only male heir is a lawbreaking idiot half wit and his daughter has coupled herself with a half breed Aburame. All he has left now is Kushina and although the girl does show promise she's only eight years old. He had wanted something better for his eldest daughter Kimiko. At first he mused that he would try to arrange a formal marriage, between her and and another powerful Uchiha. He once thought that Vergil might be a suitable candidate in the future but then he realized that Vergil was a coward, a man of questionable standards who lacked the courage to make the sacrifices that he himself had made. 

Suzume glares at Saito as he makes his arrogant judgment, "Kaion is stronger then you think," she tells him.

Saito ignores her and returns to his report.


----------



## Cjones (May 26, 2009)

"Screw that stuff it ain't worth it. I'd rather become a Chuunin another way or somethin!"

Minori was caught off guard at his sudden seriousness and the serious look in his eyes. "I think their is no other way to become a chunin" Minori states as a fact. Though it would be good if there was another way for becoming a chunin Minori would be all for it. "I may not seem like it, but I truthfully don't enjoy fighting which is why I became a combat nin. Though as I got older I started to see it as part of the job and an unavoidable experience."

_"I hope you wouldn't fight one of your friends."_

A small chuckle escaped from Minori that she couldn't control "If it comes down to it...I may just do that" she says with amusement in her voice. "The chunin exams will do this kind of stuff to you it can either make you or break you" Minori states now serious about the event. She thinks about her life before the leaf village when she lived in Kumo. The chunin exams their were kind of brutal and the things some of the people went through were harsh.

"Back when I lived in Kumogakure I got to witness part of the chunin exams there...the stuff they went through was un-real." 

Meanwhile

Azumo and Hideo had just returned from their mission and noticed the note on the door. 

_"Mom-Dad borrowed some money and went to a movie. Don't worry I'll be back before you know it.

Love,
Minori"_

"The movie should have let out a while ago" Hideo said with slight concern in his voice. "I'm going to go look for her" Hideo was about to speed off when his wife put a hand on her shoulder "You go and rest I'll go look for her" Azumo pulled more like pushed her husband in the house and began to leave. "Are you sure?" Hideo called out to her rather confused. "Of course besides I have some news for her" was ll she said before speeding down the street. It wasn't long before she saw Minori at the bench talking to another kid. She slowed her pace as she got closer to their location "Minori so you've been here all this time? Well anyways I have some news for you."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 26, 2009)

"Back when I lived in Kumogakure I got to witness part of the chunin exams there...the stuff they went through was un-real." 

Kaion nods and he frowns slightly, remembering what Dante said about the kind of twisted Ninja's that would be at the exams and how they might take advantage of his experience with Shion. But then suddenly he smiles, "We're all in different squads you know but we're still one team and that's why we hafta look out for each other..." but then he shrugs, "Well except for the Hyuuga's," he adds.      

About a minute later Minori's mom approaches. Kaion eyes her and notices her uncanny similarity to Minori. _So that's what she's going to like when she gets older,_ Kaion muses. 

"Minori so you've been here all this time? Well anyways I have some news for you."

Kaion gets the vibe that they should have some privacy and who knows what they want to talk about he thinks. Might have to do with something like that time when his mom had that "special talk" with Kimiko years ago. He still has no clue what that was all about. 

He nods at the woman and Minori, "Well uh anyway I gotta go. Later Minori, later Minori's mom." Kaion heads towards old man Kanju's magazine shop to go score the latest issue of Shinigami Avenger.  

_Elsewhere..._
Saito sits in the dark of a currently unoccupied apartment. He had finished his report and delivered it but on the way back to his family compound he decided to take a detour. Suddenly the door to the apartment opens, revealing Nara Kira who doesn't look terribly surprised.

Saito doesn't even look at Kira. Instead he keeps his arms crossed and looks out into space with his typical stone faced blank expression. "Hello Kira. I'd like to attend one of your meetings," Saito states.


----------



## Vergil (May 27, 2009)

"Thursday 12:20. The old cinema. Knock on the door like this." Kira knocked on the table. "So you finally accept that some changes need to be made hm?" he said looking up at him. 

"I'm sure we won't be telling you anything you don't know. Most of the stats have come straight out of your office, though there may be a few facts that perhaps might surprise you. Still, look forward to seeing you there."

Saito didn't look at Kira directly once. That was fine. He didn't want his friendship merely his power.

______________________________

Dante's injuries had finally healed up. It had taken him the best part of two days and his ribs were still sore. He glanced at the weeks 'news' and decided to pay the editor a visit. Shinji Takeda, you can say all you want about jutsus and speed but this guy was one of the most powerful people in Konoha and it was unfortunate for Dante that the two never got on.

He bypassed the guards at the door by running up the side of the gleaming glass building, leaving footprints all over it. He reached the top and entered through the open window. Shinji was a large, bald man who always wore a white suit.

"Ah! Dante-san. Do come in." he sneered at the jounin's self invitation. "You do realise you are trespassing don't you?"

*"You've sunk to a new low. I don't know what you're doing but..."* Dante started

"Let me stop you right there because if you are going to have a debate with me about politics then I suggest you do your homework first." he said laughing, "Our last conversation left a rather bad taste in my mouth."

Dante had punched him square in the face for insinuating that his father was anything less than a hero. The story all stemmed from the fact that his body had never been recovered. Dante smirked

*"Listen you douche, just retract what you said and we're cool."*

"And why should I? Is there something you can prove?" he said taking out a cigar, barely listening to him. Dante had no answer. "Well, if you would kindly shoo I have a busy day ahead of me"

Dante walked towards the window

*"You know, you're gonna go too far one day and there's gonna be a point where alll the talking in the world won't make a slight bit of difference."* he said leaping out of it.

Shinji shook his head as he left "Hmph. Barbarian. I'm going to have to talk to Kira about him."

_____________________________________

Mio was at the training grounds and watching the new genin team forming. Team 5. She had high hopes for them. She smiled and sat in the tree for a little while hiding for a few minutes, taking a break from the paperwork.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 27, 2009)

Miyako stays in the tree, sitting down on the high branch. He yawns some. He takes out a kunai and stabs into the branch he was sitting on. He sticks his hand into the pouch on the back of his waist, pulling out his black leather bound book. He opens up to the first page. On that first page in a nice flowing script was his father's name "Reiji Uchiha" Miyako sighs at the site of his name, he was unable feel anything for that man except for abhorment. He flips to the next page, seeing a rough sketch of a sharingan eye with one tomoe. He shuts the books and sticks it back in his pouch. "I wonder if I could get Vergil-sensei to train with me so mure..." he muses to himself.


----------



## Michellism (May 27, 2009)

Hikaru and Yabimichi walked side by side down the roads of Konoha as they headed to the training field to meet her sensei. Hikaru spent most of the time talking to Yabimichi about movies and how the quality had decreased over the years saying ''It's missing something'' Yabimichi merely replied with the look of a lost dog. ''Don't get me wrong the modern adaptations of Goura The Lost and Kikyo's Diary were all very well done and the new special effects were awesome but it just doesn't have any heart, Know what I mean Yabimichi?'' Yabimichi merely replied by sticking his tongue out.

Hikaru was extremely shy even in her academy days she was known as the quiet one. She found it hard to communicate or hold a conversation with a human being but with animals especially yabimichi she felt as she could talk about anything. Hikaru finally arrived at the training field to see a jounin waiting in the distance. She gulped as her anxiety build she quickly grabbed Yabimichi and raised him to eye level. ''Is that our sensei? What do I say? What do I do? Jounins are known to be strong and ruthless'' She said lecturing her black bulldog on ninja ranks. ''What if I die? What then? Who would feed you?'' Hikaru continued on her nervous rant.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 27, 2009)

After having an interesting conversation with a bumblebee, Gan sees a woman approaching the designated meeting spot. He pushes his sunglasses higher up the bridge of his nose as he always does when he's nervous. I wonder what kind of person she is he thinks. He had heard that some Jonin Sensei could be especially cruel. 

Gan also notices a girl with a bulldog approaching the training ground. She must be an Aburame he thinks. Gan puts his hands in his coat pockets and observes quietly.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 27, 2009)

Zugaikotsu's lab

We see a dark room whose only source of light comes from the surrounding computers in the room. Tubes and wires make the place their home as they spread all around the room. Two giant glass containers with something less then human in them finish the decour. Only one man is in the room as he types away on the main computer.

Numerous charts flood the screen though he enters the data in them with ease. Zugaikotsu enters the room with a look of annoyance on his face. ''How many days will it take for the next experiment to take place'' He ask his voice showing his discontent. ''The subject will be ready in 7 days and will be conducted in the sunagakure base'' Zugaikotsu examined the man and he could sense the mans fear. ''Sunagakure'' He merely said controlling his bloodlust as he left the room allowing the man to breath easy if only for a bit.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 27, 2009)

Soraio mopped his damp face with a dry towel as beads of sweat dripped down his face, seeping into the grooves and lines of his aching muscles. Despite his soft demeanor, a life-time of wielding a long, heavy sword like Reiki had made Soraio extremely fit and toned, with a definition that set him apart from most of his fellows and had callused his hands greatly. Despite this, the harsh workout had been incredibly demanding of Soraio; Makaze was like a machine, relentlessly drilling his son in the art of kenjutsu. It was only at his mother's timely intervention that Soraio was able to get a reprieve.

As he relaxed on a small, velvet cushion, Soraio looked up as the screen door slid open and his father entered, carrying the Reiki and an odd bundle. Without a word, Makaze held out the long katana to Soraio. "...you're kidding," Soraio said, now at the breaking point. "I can barely move, I can't keep train-" Makaze shook his head once, then said, "This isn't for training. Reiki is yours now. It won't be taken away again." Soraio stared in shock, completely dumbstruck. "But...but you said I had to wait for the Exams..." Soraio murmured. "Yes, I did," Makaze admitted. "I changed my mind. Or rather, your mother did. Now take the sword, I have something else for you. Stand up."

Doing as he was bid, Soraio stood up even as Kochi, his mother, walked in behind him. Gently slipping the short green vest off of his body, Soraio watched in wonder as his father unfolded another green vest; this one like his own, with coattails that reached down to the ankles. Nodding once in encouragement, Makaze made Soraio turn around, then slipped the soft garment over him. "I realize you never button it," Makaze said, indicating his own style of dress. "But since you wield a sword, you are of the Tenrai for real now. You deserve our garment." Kochi picked up the Reiki, placing it on Soraio's back as the string caught, holding the long blade in place. "You got taller," Kochi teased. "It used to drag in the ground." Soraio blushed slightly, then bowed deeply to both parents. "Thank you," he whispered. Kochi grinned, kissing her son's cheek as his father gave a nod and a quiet smile. 

Later on, Soraio removed the bandages from his now-healed arms. Smiling to himself as he looked at the sky, Soraio listened to the wind as he jumped from the manor's roof, vanishing into the streets of Konoha....


----------



## Michellism (May 27, 2009)

Hikaru had become something of a nervous wreck at this point as she continued her irrational rant with Yabimichi the dog. She notices a guy there now and panics more ''Whose that! He looks like a'' she thought as her eyes widen as she had an epiphany. She turned to yabimichi and explained her theory ''hey yabimichi I think that guy there....might be an alien. I mean its just like the movie Horror Fashion 3 attack of the non zombie alien students he's there...standing'' Yabimichi panted as Hikaru had managed to somehow dream up that her teammate was an alien.

''But if its like the movie then he'll'' she buried her face in yabimichis fur in fear ''HE'LL WANT TO EAT MY SOUL! EEP!'' Her muffled screams tickleing Yabimichi causing him to wag his tail happily. ''AAHH that's right Yabimichi their one weakness'' She rummaged threw her pocket that was filled to the brim with old candy wrappers and crazy conspiracies and pulled out a bruised tomato. She looked at the tomato in wonder ''TO-MA-TO'' she said sounding out the word. She slowly shuffled towards the student aiming the tomato at the genin ''who are ye'' she finally said being about 10 feet away


----------



## Rakiyo (May 27, 2009)

Outside of Konoha

Rakiyo and Siyatsu were walking threw konoha's forest trying to find the perfect place to train. ''Where the hell are we going old man?'' Rakiyo asked as he began to lose his paitience. ''Just a bit further'' Siyatsu said as the trees began to clear and a stone road became more visible.

Eventually they arrived at a broken down temple, Tattered wall scrolls and broken tatami mats adorned the area.''What is this dump'' Rakiyo asked as he kicked over a broken piece of wood. Siyatsu became unusaully defensive ''THIS IS NOT A DUMP!'' He looked at the temple and for amoment could see it in its former glory.

''This where I was trained after I became a chunin and this is where you'll train'' Rakiyo didn't seem non to estatic about the idea. ''Watch closely cause I'm going to show you the move'' Rakiyo picking his nose ''Yea yea get on with it grandpa'' Siyatsu's eye twicthed at the comment and had to restrain himself from lashing. He put his palms together and slowly began to pull them apart. The lightning built quickly and began to stabilize. Rakiyo watched on with amazement as the orb of lightning gained more power with each passing second.

Siyatsu pulled back ''RAIKYUU!'' Then unleashed the ball of lightning into the forest which cleared out a giant portion of trees in a flash. Rakiyo's eyes widen as he examined the left over the destruction. Not only the trees but the ground was scarred from the attack. ''WHOA YOU GOTTA TEACH ME THAT DRUNKEN SENSEI!'' Siyatsu smiled ''then lets get at it''


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 27, 2009)

“Well…um…I-I…uh…Need to train in chakra control…And…I want to be able to open atleast one gate…” Issanni says shyly to the sensei.

Hizashi bursts out laughing,  “Now, I could do that, you should have told me!  I had a few troubles then, and now, I have a couple Doton jutsu.  Looking at the time of year it is…everyone’s getting ready for the chuunin exams, meaning, you better train your butt off.” he says, patting Issanni on the back.

“Er…uh…Kiya-sensei, can you heal my arm first though…?” Issanni says.

Kiya scowls then chuckles, “Of course.” she says, placing her hands over Issanni’s cast, her chakra surrounding it, and healing the bone.

“Thank you Kiya-sensei.”

“Let’s go to the training grounds so I can give you an evaluation test.” Hizashi says, walking forward with Issanni, then placing his other arm on Kiya’s shoulder as she laughs abit, rolling her eyes.  “We’ll need you with us, the gates can be risky the first time…” he whispers into Kiya’s ear,  as she gives him an ‘I know’ look.

The three walk to the training ground, Hizashi talking the whole time, Kiya teasing him once in a while, and Issanni staying quiet.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 27, 2009)

Miyako jumps out of the tree he was sitting, landing nimbley on his eet. He scans the area quickly and walks away. He de-activates his sharingan and walks into the main streets of the city. He wlaks through the streets slowly trying to find someone he knew. He sees Soraio from his squad walking the streets. Miyako runs up behind up then starts walking next to him, "Hey, Soraio." He says with a small smile.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 27, 2009)

"Miyako!" Soraio said with a grin, turning as his long vest swayed slightly in the air. Shifting the weight of the Reiki with a one-shoulder shrug, Soraio's green eyes shined in warm greeting. "Nice to see you. My dad's kept me locked up in the house for some training for the exams coming up, so I haven't been outside in a while."

Soraio slowed slightly, letting himself fall into step with Miyako. "So what've you been up to?" Soraio asked.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 27, 2009)

Miyako's smiles fades some as he starts talking to Soraio, "I've been doing some training with Vergil-sensei..." he says none to enthusiasticly. He notcies the sword on his friend's back, "That looks like it could cause some serious damage..." Miyako says grinning some. He yawns some from the lack of sleep lately. He brushes some hair out of his face shaking his head some.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 27, 2009)

"Hm? Oh, you mean Reiki?" Soraio said breezily, turning his head to stare up at the hilt. "Yeah, she's my partner. I finally got her back today. Beautiful, isn't she?" Turning back to look at his comrade, Soraio laughed lightly, sounding almost girlish as Miyako yawned. "Wow, Vergil-sensei must be something to keep you up all night," Soraio teased gently, closing his eyes and tilting his head a little to the side as he grinned. "I sure hope you get rested up before the exams my friend."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 27, 2009)

Miyako laughs some, "Heh, yeah he doesn't hold back during training, you'll be lucky if he doesn't kill..." he says as he recalls Vergil-sensei's sword attacks. Miyako looks around the city streets, nothing seemed quite the same to him without his sharingan. He coughs lightly then looks to Soraio "So did your father train you hard?" he asks his team mate curiously.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 27, 2009)

Michelle Parisi said:


> Hikaru had become something of a nervous wreck at this point as she continued her irrational rant with Yabimichi the dog. She notices a guy there now and panics more ''Whose that! He looks like a'' she thought as her eyes widen as she had an epiphany. She turned to yabimichi and explained her theory ''hey yabimichi I think that guy there....might be an alien. I mean its just like the movie Horror Fashion 3 attack of the non zombie alien students he's there...standing'' Yabimichi panted as Hikaru had managed to somehow dream up that her teammate was an alien.
> 
> ''But if its like the movie then he'll'' she buried her face in yabimichis fur in fear ''HE'LL WANT TO EAT MY SOUL! EEP!'' Her muffled screams tickleing Yabimichi causing him to wag his tail happily. ''AAHH that's right Yabimichi their one weakness'' She rummaged threw her pocket that was filled to the brim with old candy wrappers and crazy conspiracies and pulled out a bruised tomato. She looked at the tomato in wonder ''TO-MA-TO'' she said sounding out the word. She slowly shuffled towards the student aiming the tomato at the genin ''who are ye'' she finally said being about 10 feet away



Gan bristles slightly as the Inuzuka girl looks at him and squeals in fear. He's used to such reactions but he's never been mistaken for an alien. He ducks his head low under the collar of his patched up overcoat and stares at her under the cover of his sunglasses as she approaches. 

_Why does she have a tomato in her hand?_ he wonders. If Gan had had actually seen Horror Fashion 3: Attack of The Non Zombie Alien Students, he'd probably know, but he can't afford a movie ticket anyway. 

"Who are ye?" she asks, standing about ten feet away from him holding the tomato in front of her like a protective talisman. "My name is Gan," he replies awkwardly in low voice. 

"I suppose I'm your new teammate." Suddenly a tiny swarm of Kikaichu bugs, about the size of a fist, fly out from Gan's coat pocket towards the tomato in the girls hand. They swarm around the tomato and within 5 seconds devour it into nothingness, then retreat back to Gan's pocket. 

Gan rubs the back of his head bashfully and bows his head towards the girl. "Oh I'm sorry...they were hungry....uh I'll get you a new tomato..."


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 27, 2009)

"You could say that," Soraio said with a grimace. "Beat me half to death would be another way of saying it...what is it with teachers and punishing their students, eh?" Grinning, Soraio stuck his hands in the pockets of his new jacket, feeling rather nice in the outfit. His pants had changed a little too, becoming more streamlined instead of open-ended. Rotating his neck slightly, Soraio let his long, feminine hair get caught up in a random breeze. "So what'd you learn from Vergil-sensei?" he asked, curious. "My dad taught me a couple of Taijutsu forms and a trick to use with Reiki."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 27, 2009)

Miyako nods some, "Vergil-sensei taught me a trick or two..." he says with a smirk. He shakes some hair out of his face as it blows in the breeze. Miyako blinks quickly, and when he opens his eyes back up things seemed much calmer to him. His now red eye with the single black tomoe. Miyako looks over to Soraio, "Sometimes pushing a student, or damn near cutting their body to shreds," he starts referring to Vergil's training with him, "is a good thing..." he finishes, looking intently at Soraio.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 27, 2009)

Tenshi arrived at the training grounds, looking around. "Are those my teammates? Some... Bug person and an Inuzuka? This shall be weird..."He said, feeling like he might be the most normal one. However, he didn't consider himself all too normal either. What really is normal? "Hey. I'm Tenshi." He said, walking over to his teammates. Tenshi preferred to get intros out of the way first.

--------------------

*Elsewhere....*

Hinote held his hands on the surface of the water, causing it to evaporate, leaving steam in the air. "Heh. Smoke on the water..." Hinote sang quietly before getting hit in the head by Musha.

"Concentrate!"


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 27, 2009)

Soraio's windy-green irises were hidden for an instant as Soraio blinked rapidly. "Wow," he said, obviously impressed. "So you got your Sharingan, huh? I've got Reiki back, you got your eyes...all we need now is Taiyo to make a jump." Soraio held up a hand, offering a high-five to his friend. "We'll blow 'em away at the exams, _nekama,_" Soraio said confidently with a wide grin.


----------



## Michellism (May 27, 2009)

The tomato quickly vanished from her hand as the swarm of bugs returned to the boys pocket. Though the genin had promised her a new tomato it was too late as she scoured her vast knowledges of movies and books she finally came with in answer. ''Maybe he's more like the Outer Life 3 Return of the space sponge Aliens rather then a horror fashion alien which means'' She nods in determination as she sticks her hand out to the genin.

''Outer life 3 aliens were afraid of 1 thing...HANDSHAKES. There's just no way hell shake my hand he'll be to terrified thatlll he'll run away'' Hikaru congratulates herself on her wit and quick thinking as she thought to her self. Though Hikaru failed to realize that the boy wasn't a genin and that besides her immense fear of jello she was terrified of human contact herself. She smiles hand held out as she still holds Yabimichi in the other.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 27, 2009)

After some training with his sister, Taiyo was taking yet another stroll through Konoha. He found Miyako and Soraiyo, and ran up to them. "Hey guys!" Taiyo said, standing next to them. "Are you guys ready for the exams? They're coming up soon." he said, smiling to the both of them. He hadn't talked to either of them in a while. "Have you guys done some training?" he asked, shading his eyes from the sun.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 27, 2009)

Gan is surprised that the girl wants to shake his hand. _Oh she doesn't seem that bad. Maybe a little eccentric...but all in all I speak to bugs so what does that make me?_ he muses. 

He takes his right hand out of his right pocket and the reaches out to shake her had. "Pleased to meet you. Don't worry I won't take your soul or suck your blood or anything if that's what you're afraid of..." he mutters in a low voice.  

Gan had actually seen Outer Life 3. The Konoha Orphans program sponsored a trip to the movie theater for local orphans like Gan, but sadly that program got cut.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 27, 2009)

Miyako turns to face Taiyo, his sharingan still activated. "Hey Taiyo. I've been doing a lot of training." he says somewhat proudly he looks to Soraio then back to Taiyo. "By the looks of it, it looks like we're all ready for the exams..." he says, he hoped his entire team would become chuunin.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 27, 2009)

"Without a doubt," Soraio said in agreement with Miyako. Turing his head, he nodded a fond welcome at Taiyo, the Reiki shifting on his back a little. "We've been beaten raw, hahaha. Nothing in the Exams could compare to Vergil-sensei and my dad! What about you, Taiyo? I've got my sword back, Miyako's got his Sharingan. That just leaves you; what new tricks did you pick up?"


----------



## Michellism (May 27, 2009)

Gan's hand got closer and closer ''HE'S GOING TO SHAKE MY HAND? WHAT KIND OF ALIEN IS HE?'' A panicked Hikaru though but before their hands could meet third team mate had arrive leaving Gans to shake hands with Yabimichi the dog rather then Hikaru.

''Hi I'm tenshi'' says the boy Hikaru repeaditly bowed up and down and finally gave a great big smile to her two teammates. With Yabimichi the bulldog in her arms she introduced herself ''Hi my names Hikaru Inuzuka and this is Yabimichi'' hikaru raised the dog over her face and began to pretend he was actually speaking by deeping her voice ''Hello there boys'' Hikaru said as the bulldog yawned a bit.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 27, 2009)

Outside of Konoha

Rakiyo pants as the blood trickles down his arms. The skin from his hand had peeled and receded all the way to his wrist. One eye was half closed and he's clothes had numerous rips and tears. Rakiyo placed out his hands focusing his chakra once more. The lightning struggling to build a core for the lightning ball explodes and sends Rakiyo flying a few feet back. Siyatsu watched on as the genin made it back on his feet. ''His determinations on a whole another level I'll give him that much'' Siyatsu mumbles as Rakiyo's readies his stance for another try.

Rakiyo pants some more trying to get as much air in his lungs as possible. ''Hey old man sensei'' Siyatsu looks at the genin with a kind of indifference ''Yeah what is it?'' Rakiyo spits some blood out that splashes on the floor ''How long did it take for you to learn this jutsu?'' Siyatsu leans his head back as he tries to remember ''Well it took you're father 2 whole weeks and it took me 6 days'' Siyatsu said still not knowning why he was asking.''Then I'm going to master this in 5'' He smirks as well as Siyatsu as he tries again.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 27, 2009)

"Hmm...well, I've really only learned one thing. I've learned I've got the wind element, and that I can do this with it." he said, taking a kunai out. He channeled his chakra through the kunai, and threw it at a tree. The kunai sliced straight through the tree, and embedded itself deep within a cement wall of someone's house. "Woops...wasn't aiming for that." he said. He looked back at his friends. 

"My dad's been training me with the wind element. There are these awesome blades that I want to get...I'm gonna try and make sure to get them before the final exam so I can train with them. They're a surprise though..." he said, winking at both of his friends.


----------



## Kuno (May 27, 2009)

?What the hell??  Tenka said beginning to rush forward than paused as the tomato is first presented then vanished.  ?Well this will be interesting?? she mumbled moving forward toward the trio.  

?Hi guys!  I?m Yamanaka Tenka your sensei!  I?m really glad to see you guys are getting along already!?  Tenka gushes a bit, her nervous over becoming a sensei finally setting in.  ?Sooo?.why don?t you tell me about yourselves!  Like your names to start with?.? She says quickly with a slight giggle.  _?Why didn?t the Hokage tell me anything about them??_ Tenka thought while giving them a smile.
_______________________________

As the three approach the training clearing Kiya nods.  ?Right?Hizashi, I will let you take this for the time being.  I will step in if I feel the need?? she says moving to the side only to bump into her big friend.  ?Oh!  Mugon I didn?t expect you to come.?

?Eh?with Tenka busy with her new squad there isn?t anything else for me to do?? Mugon says popping a chip into his mouth.  ?Might as well watch.  Besides?? he adds with a grin.  ?Thought you might want to see this?though the article in the front will right piss you off.  Start with the pictures.? he then hands her the newspaper he picked up.

A deep blush crossed Kiya?s face as she looked at the paper then glanced at the kids in front of them.  ?I?can?t?.believe?.this?.? she says looking down at the picture of herself clad in only a short towel, while Dante and Vergil look on, her face angry.  The caption below it read. _ ?The Hokage?s elite Jounin practice orgies on her orders!?_

Mugon burst out laughing at Kiya?s horrified face.  ?Just thought of you with one of those two??

?Shut the hell up Mugon!?  Kiya yelled at him then dropped her voice as Hizashi and Issani looked over.  ?Go back to your training?? she called then turned to Mugon.  

?Wait?it gets better?read the other ones??  Mugon said almost sadly.

Kiya quickly scanned the pictures then started flipping through the rest of the paper before closing it slowly.  ?What the hell Mugon?  What is going on??

?I don?t know Kiya.  But, I really think we need to find out.  Talk to the boys??  Mugon asked her while watching the pair spar.

?As soon as we are done here?? Kiya mumbled with a sad sigh.


----------



## Michellism (May 27, 2009)

Hikaru looks at her squad and sensei and introduces herself ''My name is Hikaru Inuzuka and This is Yabimichi'' She said as she showed the black bulldog off. She digs into her pocket and pulls out a half eaten melting chocolate bar ''Here sensei its for you...well it was until Yabimichi ate some'' She put on her biggest smile and held out the bar towards her.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 27, 2009)

Gan fidgets slightly with his sunglasses and looks down at the ground. "I'm Gan Aburame and....." he tries to think of something interesting about himself but can't come up with anything.

"Um I like to talk to bugs," he finally mutters and looks back down at the ground uneasily.


----------



## Cjones (May 27, 2009)

Kaion got up and left leaving only Minori and her mother who seemed to have some kind of exciting news. "Some news...for me?" Minori asked rather curious to what her mother was going to say.

Azumo took a seat next to her daughter in order to tell her she was pretty sure this would make her happy. "When you father and I were out on our mission we ran into someone."

_Flashback
A loud clutter of metal could be heared and the screams of men and some women ecohed throughout the forest. Azumo and Hideo were dispatching ninjas left and right not to far from Konoha. "I didn't think there would be this many of them" Azumo exclaimed back handing a ninja and cartwheeling out the way. Their mission was to patrol the gate the Hokage had gotten kind of uneasy since the genins came back from the Jashin trip.

"She was right....looks like they were planning to invade." After an hour or so all of the ninjas had been deafeated others retreated "Now we can go home" Hideo said sounding tired when a figured jump in his way. The figure was drapped in a cloak and began to take her hood of. Hideo and Azumo's mouth widen and then turned into a smile "AI."
End_

"AI!" Minori said in surprised as her mother now had her full attention. "That's right apparently she had a mission to come to Konoha to drop some kind of supply off and we escorted her here, but she had to leave as almost as soon as she came. We talked to her and she told me Atsuko would be in this years chunin exams." Minori was speechless at what her mom told her. _"Atsuko...I haven't seen her in years"_ Minori thought. It had been atleast 4 or 5 years since they had seen each other this was good news for Minori indeed.

"Well you probable want to let it all soak it so I'll see you at home dear." Azumo got up and left leaving Minori by herself _"Atsuko....I can't wait to see you!"_


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 27, 2009)

Miyako nods some, "Impressive..." he mumbles to his team. Because his sharingan was still activated he had, for the most part, known where the blade would go based on some of Taiyo's movement's. He blinks his eyes to de-activate his Sharingan so he wouldn't use up too much chakra, "Maybe we should do some group training to work out some formations and special attacks that may help us." Miyako suggest to his partners.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 27, 2009)

Kaion peers through the storefront window of old man Kanju's magazine shop. In Kaion's opinion old man Kanju is the enemy of children everywhere, and he must have been born old and cranky. The young Uchiha smiles deviously as he prepares his newest attack. 

Back in the shop Kanju's reads the latest edition of the Konoha Times with a cigarette cluthed firmly between his lips. "What the hell is that child doing?" he mutters to himself, referring to the Hokage. He's old enough to remember when that woman was still in the Academy, a very mature young lady she was he recollects. Always kept that perverted brat Siyatsu in line.   

Suddenly Dante strides into the shop and smiles at the shop owner. Kanju regards Dante curiously, another brat who grew up into an even bigger brat he thinks. *"Chip chip cheerio old bean,"* Dante greets Kanju with a slight cartoony british accent. Dante is really Kaion in disguise of course. The reason why he's speaking in a bad british accent is that for some reason he associates the voice with all authority figures. You know very gay and whiny. 

Kanju looks at Dante strangely, "You sound funny. You alright kid?" Kanju asks him. To him everyone below 60 is still a kid. Kaion freezes then nods awkwardly, the kid reference through him off. 

*"Why of course chap. Now tell me my good man do you happen to have the latest issue of Konoha's Penthouse Pets?"* Kaion asks in a jaunty voice. Kanju nods and he ducks down beneath the counter, bringing up a stack of adult magazines as thick as the bible. "Here's your weekly delivery," Kanju mutters. Kaion's eyes literally bug out when he see the stack of books. 
_
SCOOOOOOOOOOOOORE!!!!! DANTE'S EVEN PERVIER THEN ME HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! _Kaion shouts in his mind. Kaion chuckles and looks over the titles, apparently Dante's tastes are also comparable to a thirteen year old as well. 

*"Just charge this to....uh...my account old bean haha!"* Kaion says. Kanju grumbles under his breath and nods, "Thats what you always say," he replies. "You want the daily newspaper as well?" he asks. 

Kaion nods, *"Why not...er....good fellow!"* Kanju packs up the goods and Kaion walks out of the store with a spring in his step. Operation successful!

_Ten Minutes later..._
Kaion sits on the floor of his bedroom with his new treasures stacked in front of him. He reaches down to toss away that junk newspaper when suddenly he notices the photo on the front and his eyes widen in recognition followed by literal shock and awe. That Kiya lady's in the photo and she's wearing nothing but a towel. Kaion's cheeks turn red and he starts giggling like a schoolboy, "WOWEE! HIHIHIHIHIHI!!!! THAT KIYA LADY IS HOT!!!!" 

He had never noticed just what a babe she was. It's probably due to that bitch monster personality he thinks. "I'll never look at her the same the way again," he mumbles with a devious grin.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 27, 2009)

Tenshi looked at his sensei, his face showing he was caught off guard because he was in thought as always. "Tsubasa Tenshi." He said, then scratched his head. "Something interesting..." Tenshi mumbled, thinking. "Oh... Right. I don't remember like... Anything about my past. I know that stuff happened and that I had parents and stuff..." He started then looked down.  "But I don't remember."

"Heck, one day my neighbor had to remind me what my name was. It's like I woke up one day without memory." Tenshi admitted. "Memories are fragile things it seems." He mumbled, sitting on the ground, moving himself back into thought.


----------



## Cjones (May 27, 2009)

Finally getting bored sitting in the same place Minori strolls through the village as she thinks about the recent news that she just received. "Atsuko...it'll be great to talk to her again." Minori casually walks through the streets of Konoha as she thinks back to all the fun times Atsuko and her use to have before she had to move. Her thoughts were put on halt when she happend to walk by Konoha Times building and a paper boy...er ninja was yelling loudly.

"HEY READ ALL ABOUT IT A HOT NEW TOPIC. KIYA-SENSEI CAUGHT IN TOWEL AND DANTE'S NAKED BUTT READ ALL ABOUT IT!!" The kid yells flinging papers around in his hand like a mad man.

Minori stops in her tracks and rushes over "What? Kiya-sensei in nothing, but a towel?" Minori effortlessly pushes the boy out of the way and grabs a newspaper from the stands and just like he said in full view was Kiya's...rather nice figure. "Hmm nice shape, but that isn't the point right now." Minori glances over some of the pages and saw Dante-sensei's butt cheeks in full view like the moon. Minori face glows slightly red only slightly.

The paper boy gets back up and stands next to Minori who began to go back to the front page with Kiya's body on it. "I see you notice Kiya-sensei...hehehe yea if only I weren't a kid I would" *POW!* Before he could finish he was sent flying into his newspaper stand breaking the poor wagon in half and unconscious. Minori begans to walk away from the scene as if nothing has happen "I wonder if anyone else has notices this? I have to tell Kiya-sensei."
____________________________________________________________________

From the side of the building Takeo saw the whole incident and had a copy of the paper himself. _"I guess I heared right...she does have a temper."_ Takeo takes a moment to remember back to when he was younger and how Mio's attitude was back then he would swear that her temper has cooled down a lot since that time they were on a squad together.

Takeo begins to follow Minori over hearing that she was going to see her sensei about the paper.  "It's been a long time since I've seen Kiya. She has a good student in that one. That young girl even respects her enough to assult a fellow Konoha shinobi."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 27, 2009)

Kaion turns the pages of the Konoha Times greedily searching for more pictures of that Kiya lady. he's already cut two of her photos and pasted them to his wall. Then suddenly he turns the page and sees a photo of Dante's rear end. 

"AGH!!!! I'M BLIND!!!!" Kaion yells and he flings the newspaper out the window of his bedroom. *"BEGONE!!!!"* Kaion yells like a Priest that is exercising a demon from a haunted house.  

The newspaper falls onto the head of an old woman. She looks up surprised and takes the paper off her head. When she sees the photo she smirks, "Hmm....nice bum!" 
_
Elsewhere..._
Larry Flint the publisher of _Konoha's Penthouse Pet's_ sits in his large office smoking a cigar. His magazine is Konoha's number two selling adult magazine, right above _Busty Kunoichi's_, yet behind the slightly more upscale and tasteful _Playninjaboy_. 

He calls in his assistant. Larry holds the latest edition of the Konoha Times in his hands and points at the front page photo of Kiya. "Have you seen this hot piece of a...." before he can finish someone else knocks on his door. 

"I'M BUSY!!!" Larry bellows. He turns back towards his assistant and rolls his eyes. "Anyway have you seen this dollface? We gotta contact her and see if she'll pose for us."

The assistant has a doubting face. "Remember that time you offered the Hokage 1 million to pose. You ended up eating out of a straw for a week," he warns his boss.  

Larry shakes his head in annoyance, "Yeah well I offered to give the money to the Orphans charity. Just goes to show how little she really cares about those two bit causes."  

"Anyway I want you to send this Kiya a message immediately, offering her...." Larry tries to come up with a reasonable number. He stares at Kiya's photo calculating the market rate of her proportions. _Thick is in_ he thinks. "Uh.....250,000! Let's hope she's hard up for the cash. I'll give you permission to up the amount to 300,000 in case she's on the fence." 

The assistant nods, "I'll get right on it," and he exits the office. Suddenly another assistant barges into the office. "Sir the _Playninjagirl_ department wants permission to get this...uh...Dante fellow on the front cover. They say he'll be a hit with women over 50."  

Larry shrugs with disinterest, "Meh offer him 15,000," and he returns to his work. Which is to say ogling naked women, no different then any other average joe, except he just gets paid for it.


----------



## Kuno (May 28, 2009)

“Oh…Great thanks!”  Tenka said looking at the chocolate bar.  “Why don’t we let him finish it though.  He might be a little upset if I eat it.” she added looking at the dog and chuckling.  “So we seem to have a pretty good squad here!  Hikaru, Gan, Tenshi...Oh and don't forget Yabimichi.  Seems like I almost got forgetful too huh?"  She says laughing sheepishly.  "I bet we will be the best in Konoha!” she says happily and rubs her hands together.  “Why don’t you all show me what you know.  What jutsu you know…your…um…aim with the kunai.  Your taijutsu skills.  Sound good?  Okay!  Let’s do it!  Practice on me!”  Tenka backs up a bit and grins.  “Bring it on!”


----------



## Antony the Bat (May 28, 2009)

Meanwhile the gennin ninja Katako Uzumaki is journeys through the forest looking for a way to improve his own Rasengun by cross it with his byakugun to create a new byakugun rasengun.


----------



## Vergil (May 28, 2009)

Dante walked in to Kanju's shop with a grin and a whistle on his lips. *"Hey ol man!"*

"What's with you kid? Like my conversation that much? Glad you dropped that English accent though."

*"Haha - must be going soft in the head. I just came out of hospital, dude you wouldn't believe the body the Hokage has."*

"So that's how you ended up in there huh?" he said raising his eyebrow and then noticing Dante was staring off into space. "Well, I suppose you're here to pay off your account? No other reason for you to be here."

*"Hah, Seriously pack this in and become a comedian. You'd make a killing. Nope just here to pick up my order. Man! They were doing a feature on the Kunoichi of Snow country this week. I mean they hide it well what with all those clothes they wear. Can't wait. Oh and a box of tissues too."*

There was a time when Kanju got embarrassed about this but after years of it he got used to it

"I'm tellin ya, you picked them up already kid."

Dante took off his coat and showed him his bandaged ribs. *"See that!"* An elderly lady walked past the window and shouted "You want some action you come round to mine sonny! Ooooh the things I'd do to that a..."

"Grandma!" another voice shouted. Dante grinned and waved. Kanju looked concerned.

"I don't know what to tell you kid. You picked them up already!"

*"I'm tellin ya I didn't!"*

"You did!"

*"Didn't!"*

This went on for a few minutes. *"Ah!"* Dante said, *"Which way did I go?"*

Kanju pointed towards Kimiko's house. Dante grinned that sadistic grin he did, his old nature coming out in him. He was going to scar this kid for life.

Dante ran out of the shop. No-one stole his porn and got away with it. Dante was going to teach Kaion a lesson in Henge. Kimiko though has set up trip wires and silent alarms everywhere. Except for a few which were around her jewellery and underwear cupboard they were non lethal. Dante bypassed the other non lethal ones and snuck quietly into the house. 

He looked at Kimikos family portrait, apologised in advance and henged into Kaions mom in a very sexy lingerie. He could see Kaion was busy sticking up pictures of Kiya up on the wall. "Good lad" he thought

He quietly opened the door, striking a sexy pose and putting one of the shoulder straps down so that he would see more of his mothers breast than he would ever want to see. Dante waited patiently for Kaion to turn around.

____________________________________

Stop posting here Antony.

As Katako Uzumaki trained, Kira spotted him. There was never any such person in Konoha's records and he rightly assumed that this was a spy. From the darkness of the trees a long shadow extended out towards Katako trapping him the Shadow bind jutsu. He tried to fight it but couldn't. Kira always carried kunai in odd places, one pouch was located on his shoulder. The reason for this is if he reached for a kunai, the other shinobi would pull out nothing. He threw kunai at non vital areas, piercing the young body with the deadly blades

He then had him walk to a tree, Kira, who wasn't' in front of anything then proceeded to violently bang his head forward, causing Katako to do the same, only his head hitting the tree over and over again. Kira made him place his face on the rough bark and he rubbed it violently up and down, the tree bark tearing away at his flesh. Soon his face was a bloody mess. Kira wasn't done yet. He made a few handseals, changing the jutsu to the Shadow neck bind jutsu. Though it was used to strangle someone, there was nothing stopping the user from moving the dark hand anywhere they wanted. 

The hand moved between Katako's legs and then slowky started to squeeze his testicles harder and harder until they were finally crushed under the pressure. Katako screamed and threw up over the pain. The powerful jutsu went on to poke out his eyes, the dark fingers easily invading the eyesocket turning his white eyes into a bloody mess, Katako begging for mercy now having soiled himself a few times. Kira released the jutsu, Katako falling to the ground whimpering pathetically. Kira proceeded to pull out his kunai, sat ontop of him and cut off his nipples. He sliced open his stomach and placed tiny exposive notes inside him. They wouldn't kill him, merely hurt. A lot. He activated the jutsu causing 35 tiny explosions to further rupture his body. He then, took the half dead body, tied him to a tree and used a katon jutsu to burn him slolwly, starting with his feet and slowly working his way up his body. Katako screamed in agongy begging for mercy, his already exposed innards boiling under the extreme temperature. Finally he died, his heart burnt as the rest of him was cremated as the tree burnt down.

Kira spat on the carcass and took a piss on it, going back to plan his takeover of Konoha.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 28, 2009)

Outside of Konoha

A blue bird lands on a near by tree branch and watches Rakiyo's elemental training that was being overseed by Siyatsu. The two had been training non stop for an entire week, Rakiyo's bloody bandaged arms we're testament to his hard work. He had learned how to form the Raikyuu and stabilize it though it was only the size of a golf ball. Siyatsu gulps down some sake as Rakiyo builds up chakra for another attempt.

The temple and the nearby trees had felt the fruits of Rakiyo's training as numerous scars and damages adorned the area. Rakiyo makes a baseball size Lightning ball and fires it aimed at a giant tree. BOOM! KRAK! The sound of the collision blast threw the forest as the tree rocks back a bit the bark and several layers of the tree had been completly stripped and blown away. Rakiyo lets out a big laugh as the blood soaked threw his bandages. ''Hey Rakiyo come with me I know someone who can fix you up quick'' Siyatsu said as he headed off Rakiyo ran up to catch up to his sensei. Walking side by side Rakiyo unbandages one of his arm to scan his skinless arm for damage ''So whose the person?'' Rakiyo asked as with curiosity as he flinched from the pain. ''Well she's a childhood friend of mine and we use to go out a bit when I was younger. She use to be a great medic nin before retiring so I'm sure she can fix you up quick'' After a half an hour of walking the two arrived into the village and when in an apartment complex. The number 61 barely hung on to the door as the mails struggled to hold them up. Siyatsu knocked on the door, The sound of papers shuffling and bottles being moved around could be heard outside. The door creeps open and an eye examines the two with the safety latch still attached to the door. Siyatsu smiled and waved at the eye ''Hey Yuna it's been a while huh?'' 

Yuna closed the door and took of the safety latch open the door revealing her looks. Though she was a childhood friend of Siyatsu she didn't look a day over 20, Her long flowing black hair reached her waist and she wore an eye patch over her right eye. She wore a white high collar shirt with baggy blue sweat pants and blue sandals. ''Well well if it isn't Siyatsu, Back for another go I take it'' She said as she twirled her jet black hair between her fingers. ''Heh I'll take a rain check I was wondering if you could fix this kid up as a favor to me'' He said revealing the scowling blonde boy.

''Why should?'' Yuna ask with displeasure in her voice, behind her Rakiyo saw her mess of an apartment as numerous liquor bottles and tattered magazines carpeted the floor. ''Well he's my pupil and he's Zenpyou's son'' Her eyes widen a bit as she takes a second look at the boy. ''Zenpyou's kid huh? Fine get in'' The two walk in as she closes the door behind her. After some brushing aside the two find a seat on her couch. She sits opposite towards them and instructs Rakiyo to place his arms out towards her. Her left eye goes from black to blood red as 3 tomoe dance around her pupil and scans the boys arm. Rakiyo whose never seen an activated Sharingan wonders if its something only medic ninja know. ''These wounds...you could only get them threw elemental training...How old are you?'' Rakiyo grits his teeth as the air hurts his exposed flesh ''14'' Yuna still holding the genins arms turns towards Siyatsu ''Don't you think he's a bit young, Even his father waited until he was 16 before
He began elemental training''

Siyatsu laughed a bit ''Rakiyo can handle it he's a tough kid'' The encouragement made Rakiyo smile a bit as Yuna started to heal his wounds. ''A little warning that your ignorant sensei might have left out. Lightning is a dangerous element to control and if you continue to push your self as you have then'' She grips the genins arm causing him to flinch ''YOU WILL DIE!'' She warns as her sharingan pierces the genins soul.


----------



## Michellism (May 28, 2009)

Hikaru looks on her jounin sensei's words sinking in. ''You want us to fight you sensei?'' Hikaru gulped at the thought scanning her vast knowledge of movies and books she remembers reading a book on Ninja and Fightning Tactis. Unfortuanetly Hikaru's flippant attitude towards Training meant she wasn't one of the most athelitic ninja's around.

Hikaru put Yabimichi down who had devoured the rest of the chocolate bar. Hikaru slowly backed up her nerves getting the best of her, Yabimichi barked snapping her out of her trance. She pulled out a kunai from her holster and let it fly ''HERE GOES NOTHING'' The kunai flew aimed at her sensei.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 28, 2009)

ChibiKyuubi said:


> Miyako nods some, "Impressive..." he mumbles to his team. Because his sharingan was still activated he had, for the most part, known where the blade would go based on some of Taiyo's movement's. He blinks his eyes to de-activate his Sharingan so he wouldn't use up too much chakra, "Maybe we should do some group training to work out some formations and special attacks that may help us." Miyako suggest to his partners.



Soraio nodded with equal impression at Taiyo's display. Now all three had made leaps in their ability. _Poor guys at the exams won't know what hit them,_ Soraio thought, almost mournfully. Turning to Miyako, he nodded. "That's a good idea," he said. "The exams are based off of teamwork as well, aren't they? Can't be too good at that, I guess. Especially since we've been separated for a while and we've all gotten new abilities. If we need a place to do it where we can't be seen, my house'll work. It's huge and hard to get in, hahaha."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 28, 2009)

Miyako nods some, "Yeah...you're house would be fine for some training..." he says ready for some more training. He looks over to Taiyo, "How 'bout you, do you wanna do a bit of training?" he asks to be polite. He watches a bird fly above his head, moving with the slight wind the was blowing. Some lighter grey clouds we're moving in. 'Hmm...it appears as if it may rain soon' Miyako thinks to himself, 'I wonder how Rakiyo's training is going...' his mind continues to wander through similar thoughts like the previous.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 28, 2009)

Tenshi nodded at his sensei's order to attack her and opened the two kunai holsters, one on each leg. He then grabbed one in each hand and charged the sensei, slashing with both kunai in an X. Offense. That's how Tenshi likes it. Already, he was planning out several situations in his head.
-----------------
Hinote was underwater in Musha's pond, expelling his fire chakra from his hands still. It was about half empty now... Unfortunately, Hinote only had that one pair of clothes with him, so he was skinny dipping.

*A few hours later....*

Hinote jumped from the empty area of what used to be a pond and faced Musha. "Hah! I told you that I could do it!" He yelled, pointing at Musha with one hand and grabbing his clothes with the other.

"Right. You're pretty good. Now..." Musha said, looking away, slightly in shame. "Put your clothes back on." He requested and Hinote went inside to do so. After Hinote was out of sight, Musha grumbled to himself. "Stupid Hinote." I took longer than that with the exercise. Also he did it naked. I can't believe that kid. I need to find him some clothes." He said, walking inside, only to see Hinote passed out on the couch from chakra exhaustion.

"Damn kid... Couldn't have gotten dressed first?" Musha asked the unconscious Hinote.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 28, 2009)

Taiyo grins and nods some. "Sure, I'd love to do some training." he said, looking at both of them. He noticed that it was fixing to rain, and looked at Soraio. "Your house would seem to be the perfect place to train at this moment." he said. He was excited for some training with his friends, beginning to anticipate exactly what they would do.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 28, 2009)

Kaion tapes up the photos of Kiya to the wall just opposite of his bed, he plans to make a monument around the photos, called _"The great wall of Kiya."_ He wonders if there are any other similar photos of Kiya somewhere out there. _Well there must be_ he thinks, _she probably likes being photographed in towels and bikinis and stuff, maybe even whip cream too...._he half muses half hopes. She's like one of those girls that his father would call "loose." He has no clue who or what is loose and doesn't quite get the label but he thinks it fits that Kiya lady quite nicely. 

He creates a mental note to followup on this and makes it his life's mission to find more photo's of a scantily clad Kiya and he also plans to write a note asking if he can transfer out of Dante's team and into Kiya's team. Maybe they can trade me for that toothless weirdo Hinote he hopes. 

Kaion is so wrapped up in his fantasies that he doesn't notice the door slide open quietly. He reaches down to get some more tape when suddenly he glances at his door and sees his mom, Suzume. Kaion doesn't even give her a second look. "Oh hey mom...my dirty clothes are in the hamper," he mutters. _Oh that's right today is laundry day_ he remembers. 

Suzume ever the doting and overprotective mother still makes it a point of visiting at least once a week to the apartment to clean up after Kaion and make sure he's doing alright. Saito thinks it makes Kaion weak but she begs to differ, a son always needs his mother she would respond. 

As Kaion perfects his Kiya monument suddenl_y he freezes and he replays the last second of what he just saw in his brain. Was mom dressed in a....no, no way_. He looks back at his mom expecting to see her in her normal clothes but then a look of sheer horror crosses his face as he sees her. "AAAAGH! OH MY GOD MOM WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!?!?" Kaion wails in bloodcurdling horror. All of his fantasies of Kiya literally go poof in his simple brain. He closes his eyes and he dives behind his bed like a soldier running for cover. "DID SOMEONE STEAL YOUR CLOTHES OR SOMETHIN?!?!?!" he yells frantically, trying to think of some excuse of why his mom would be walking around dressed in stuff that you only see in _Konoha's Penthouse Pets_.  

Meanwhile over in the living room the front door opens and Kaion's real mother enters. She hums a tune to herself and holds a basket of Kaion's clothes, now all clean and neatly pressed and folded. As she places the laundry basket on the carpeted floor suddenly she happens to look down the hallway that leads to Kaion's bedroom. She sees herself standing almost half naked. _Oh I remember Saito bought  me something like that for our anniversary _she thinks, those were better days. But then she does a double take very much like the one Kaion just made. 

"Huh?!"  Her jaw hangs agape and the first thing she thinks is, _I'm not that fat!_ and then the second thing she thinks is...._that better not be Kaion_. 

Kaion's voice echoes out of the hallway as if on cue, "I'M BLIND!!!!!!"  his voice calls out from his room. Suzume's eyes flare suddenly with the Sharingan and she balls up her fists. A dark aura seeps out of her that calls out for blood and revenge.

"WHO THE HELL ARE YOU?!?!? SOME PERVERT TRYING TO MESS WITH  MY KID!?!?!" Suzume yells at her double. She speeds towards the imposter like a raging hurricane with the intention of beating him to a bloody pulp. 

*"GET OVER HERE!!!!!!"*


----------



## Vergil (May 28, 2009)

'Oh crap dude, think fast' Dante thinks as the fist of fury descended upon him. He came up with a desperate plan. Dante judged the power of the strike, he could probably hold the jutsu.

The hit struck him in the temple and he struggled to keep conscious and to hold the jutsu. She still had power, what was with the freakish hitting power with the women in this village?!

He flew back, crashing through the wardrobe, his body covered in clothes and splintered wood. Under this cover Dante henged into Kiya, making it look as if the jutsu had been released.

Kiya got up slowly and bowed apologetically

"I am so sorry, but I wanted to teach your son a lesson in objectifying women" she said pointing at the wall. "Every woman is someones daughter, sister or mother! Remember that young man!" Dante was parroting Kiyas speech to him when he was caught ogling her with the byakugan. Right before he was put in hospital for the umpteenth time.

'Stay confident. Do not look at ...her!' Dante thought keeping calm.


----------



## Cjones (May 28, 2009)

After asking around the village some Minori finally located her sensei "She's at the training grounds." Minori bounded it off to the gate leading to the training grounds and it wasn't to long before she arrived. Standing there was Kiya- and Issanni and 2 other people she had never seen before. Minori walked to up to her sensei "Kiya-sensei have you seen this weeks paper...it has" before Minori could finished she already had noticed the paper in her hand. "Looks like you already know, any way  this is a real invasion of privacy sensei I think we should tell the Hokage about this."

Takeo was right behind Minori and followed her all the way to the training grounds. _"It's been years since I've seen this place"_ he thinks to himself. This location was where he first had gotten his scythe and it's been his weapon of choice ever since. Takeo walked into the gate and made his way over to the crowed of people standing directly over Minori. "Kiya-kun it's been a long time since I've seen you. How have Dante and Vergil been? I assume they are still giving you troubles?"


----------



## Rakiyo (May 28, 2009)

The retired medic's word echo threw the genin causing a shiver to climb up his spine. Before Rakiyo could say anything Siyatsu entered the conversation ''I wouldn't have trained him in elemental ninjutsu if I didn't have faith in his abilities'' He was completly serious his drunken swagger gone if even for a moment. Yuna Scans Siyatsu with her Sharingan then goes back to treating Rakiyo's wounds. ''He believes in me..'' Rakiyo thought as Siyatsu smiled at him returning to his regular demeanor. The pitter patter of rainfall could be heard outside the window as a shower of rain fell down on Konoha. After healing his wounds, a hot meal, and a nice bath Rakiyo was outcold on a sleeping bag that was laid out for him. He drooled all over the pillow as he enjoyed the comfor of sleeping indoors for once.

Siyatsu and Yuna smoked a blunt in the hallway using the puff puff pass method the two talked about their old times as genin and the troubles they got in. ''Remember when you stole Mio's panties and auctioned them off during class. She whooped your ass so bad we could barely recognized'' She laughed at the past memory Siyatsu inhaled and let the smoke bellow out of him. ''Yea she was always so temperamental but I've got to hand it to her she's one hell of a Hokage'' Siyatsu laughed a bit to himself. He looked at Yuna's eye patch ''Does it hurt?''

Yuna lowered her head a bit as she clutched the blunt in between her fingers. Taking a long puff she finally spoke as the smoke left her lips ''The memories hurt more then the actual wounds'' Siyatsu offers her a bit of sake though she turns it down he takes a quick swig. ''Shiden was so talented  to...Who would've thought he could do what he did. The thirst for power in the uchiha clan is terrfying to say the least'' Placing her hand over the eye patch Yuna responded to Siyatsu ''The eyes...The eyes he has bear a heavy price...In order to save himself from darkness he would have to steal both of my eyes...to gain its perfected form..That's why I left that clan..Saito and the rest of them all they want is power''

Siyatsu leans back as he inhales listening to her speak ''The clan use to stand for something but now they've become nothing more then power hungry fools with doomed eyes...That clan deserves to fall'' Though her name was Yuna Uchiha she had no love left for her clan. Siyatsu offered her the blunt by she let him finish it off. ''It was raining that day too'' She said as she watches the rain pour from the hallway window.

*15 years ago*

The rain pours heavily over Konoha A slaughtered anbu team litter the area. Yuna who was impaled unto a boulder with kunais buried in her hands and feet. A young uchiha with dark blue hair stares her down with his sharingan. The three tomoes dancing around his pupils lazily. He wears a cloak hoody with the Uchiha Crest on the back. ''Shiden why?'' Yuna asks as her blood trickles down her body. Shiden buries his fingers into his sisters eye socket hollowing it out as he pulls out the eyeball clean. ''AHHHHHHHHH'' Yuna screams in pain as the empty hole pours out blood. The veins hanging out of them like drapes. His three tomoe combines into one forming The Mangekyo Sharingan. His looked like a jagged pin wheel. ''The darkness...'' Yuna coughs out blood and looks at her brother trying to decipher his answer. ''The darkness will go away...and the light will return'' Lightning Flashes as Shidens bloody Magenkyo Sharingan stares at his prize.

Zugaikotsu's Hideout

We see a fairly lit room, The walls plastered with the Uchiha crest with a slash running threw it. Heart monitors, Breathing aparathesus and other medical machinery are all hooked up to a sickly Shiden. Zugaikotsu enters the room and smiles at the man and once within range bows to him. ''My lord the jinchuuriki will be ready soon I promise and then your vengeance on Konoha can begin'' Zugaikotsu says with a big grin on his face. Shiden examines his follower ''Your jinchuuriki better succeed Zugaikotsu for it is imperative to your health'' His voice intimidating even with all the machinery. Zugaikotsu flinches for a second an action quickly noticed by Shiden ''When I return to that hell hole those eyes will be mine I guarantee it'' His eyes forming the Mangekyo. We see a glass jar with Yunas right sharingan eye floating in it.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 28, 2009)

Soraio followed Miyako's gaze, spotting the little bird as it flew around. Smiling oddly, Soraio raised a hand, and as if by magic the small creature perched on the back of his hand, chirping happily. Soraio stroked the back of the tiny animal, nodding at his friends. "All right, follow me," he said, tossing the bird into the air as he led the way to the elegant Tenrai manor.

*A Few Minutes Later*

Soraio knocked lightly, and Kochi answered the door. Nodding at his mom as he came down from his emotional high, Soraio returned to his usual demeanor as he said, "Mother, we need to use the backyard.....this is Taiyo Hyuuga and Miyako Uchiha, my teammates." Soraio indicated both as he said their names. "Guys, this is my mother."

Kochi nodded warmly, stepping aside and inviting the boys in. "Please, just call me Kochi-san," she begged the new arrivals. "The yard is empty, and I bet I know what you three need it for, so it's all yours."


----------



## Kuno (May 28, 2009)

?Impressive??  Tenka said as Hikaru?s kunai went sailing past her but not by much.  ?We will work on that aim?? she said blocking Tenshi?s kunai as he swung.  ?Don?t stop there!? she calls toward Hikaru blocking Tenshi again.  ?Good job.  Nice form?? she says the palm of her hand meeting his wrist at every swing.  ?Gan!  Don?t just stand there!?
__________________________________

?Yeah?I have seen it?? Kiya says sadly waving the paper slightly.  ?I?m sure the Hokage knows what is going on.  But, I will talk to the guys and then maybe talk to her.?  She says with a sigh then looks at the new comer.  ?Takeo-sama?? Kiya says surprised for a moment then bows slightly along with Mugon.

?Of course they are causing her hassles as always!?  Mugon said with a chuckle popping another chip.

Kiya laughed and nodded with Mugon?s statement.  ?Yes they are.  And, they are doing fine.  Causing trouble and being anal.  Would you expect anything less?  How about you Takeo-sama?  How have you been??  Kiya gives a smile then sighs.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 28, 2009)

Taiyo smiled and waved at Soraio's mother. "Hello, Mrs. Kochi." he said, and followed to the backyard. He was in awe as he looked around Soraio's house. "This is like...the chunin exam stadium of houses." he said with his mouth wide open. "Can't wait to see your backyard. Its probably half of the forest of death." he said.

Taiyo was happy he got to hang out with his friends. He couldn't wait to see the new skills that they had, and definately couldn't wait to show them his new skills.


----------



## Cjones (May 28, 2009)

Minori couldn't help, but feel some sympathy for her sensei, but then she felt a large figure standing over her. Minori looked up to see a rather large man with a deep distinctive scar across his face ending close to the bridge of his hair. He had pale silvery hair and a large scythe.

“Takeo-sama…” she heared her say kind of surprised for a moment then bows slightly along with the other jonin.

"Ta..keo" Minori muttered under her breath positive she's heared that name before.

“Yes they are. And, they are doing fine. Causing trouble and being anal. Would you expect anything less? How about you Takeo-sama? How have you been?” Kiya gives a smile then sighs.

"So they'll still causing you trouble huh. I have to make sure to visit Vergil later and it also seems your doing fine to Mugon." Takeo says in his deep gruff voice. "Your right I shouldn't expect anything less from them. Though even someone like me couldn't help, but feel proud about you three." Takeo stabs his scythe into the ground and slightly leans on it. "I've been content for the most part any way. Even though I've been away from the village all these years not much have changed. I have come to see the new genin this year for the chunin exams, but that's not all."

Minori took this as a meaning she wasn't suppose to hear what was being said and was about to leave when Takeo stopped her "Stay here...you were my orginally target any way." Minori was silghtly confused at what he meant by "Orginally target", but stuck around as she was told to.

Takeo looks up into the sky for a moment and stares back at the jonin in front of him. He was really testing out his surronding to make sure nobody was listening except those by him "Siyatsu is here also. It seems that something big may happen, but we don't know what. So far it has only be speculation on the part of Siyatsu, Mio and I."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 28, 2009)

Miyako nods at Soraio's mother to be respectful then follows him and Taiyo to the backyard. Soraio's house was very large, especially compared to Miyako's small rundown apartment. He runs a hand through his hair, carefully following Soriao so he wouldn't damage anything in his nice house. Miyako holds his arms close to his body in fear of breaking something now.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 28, 2009)

Yuna now leaned on Siyatsu's shoulder, The two though very strong were quite exhausted from all the turmoils and tragedies life had thrown their way. Yuna scans the scars and bruises on Siyatsu's hand. "It must've been so hard for you to lose her" Siyatsu flinched a bit at the sound of his late wife's name. "She was the preetiest for sure and somehow she was able to put up with your crazy antics something no one else could do" She laughed a bit as she her eye began to climb up Siyatsu's arm eventually staring into his eyes. "You must be so lonely" She leans in and the two kiss the familar feel of her lips reminds Siyatsu of old times when they use to date. Their kiss becomes passionate as their bodies lean in closer exchanging body heat as their heart rate climbed. Siyatsu broke the kiss and suck on her neck a bit getting a soft feminine moan out of her. Siyatsu rested his head on her shoulder "I can't" Siyatsu breaks the embrace and Yuna tries to hold on. "I'll be back in the morning to pick Rakiyo up" Siyatsu leaves as Yuna looks on with a scowl she rubbs her lips that were still tingling from their kiss. "You better come back this time" She merely says as the Tenreiken heads off she enter back into her house to see a passed out Rakiyo slombering unto his pillow "Great" she says with a less then enthuastic tone.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 28, 2009)

Suzume stops raining down punches onto the intruder when she realizes that its Kiya. She eyes Kiya with her Sharingan eyes and bows apologetically. 

"Oh my word!" Suzume exclaims in horror. "I'm so sorry Kiya here let me help you there..." The Uchiha reaches out to touch Kiya's right arm. Suddenly however Suzume's grip tightens around the imposters arm like a vice grip. The three tomoe in Suzume's eyes spin around rapidly as she gives this intruder the death glare to end all death glares.

"I don't know who you are my friend....BUT DON'T THINK YOU CAN FOOL ME!!!!! I've met Kiya and she's one of the most intelligent Kunoichi I've ever had the pleasure of meeting. She would never do something this stupid. You're lucky I'm retired and have become a lover of peace!!" 

"SO STAY GONE OR YOU'LL BE GONE!!!!!!!!!" Suzume shouts with dragon teeth. She spins around the fake Kiya and throws her through the window of Kaion's bedroom. It's only a 10 story drop so Dante should be fine....hopefully. 

"YEAH MOM YOU ROCK!! KICK THAT PERVY WEIRDO'S ASS WOO HOO. YOU SHOWED HIM!!!" Kaion shouts from atop his bed, jumping up and down excitedly. His mom had retired when he was born and he's never ever seen her in action before. 

Suzume wipes her hands and closes the window, "Out with the trash!" She turns towards Kaion with a concerned face. "Are you alright dear?" she asks her son. 

Kaion nods and gives her his puppy dog eyes, the one's she can never resist. "Yeah...I guess so mom....but that...was," Kaion starts to mock hyperventilate, "That was so horrible! Uh....could you make me a super duper vanilla fudge ice cream sundae to make me feel better?" he asks her hopefully. 

Suzume nods, "Of course dear but first I have to punish you for being a perverted objectifier of women," she looks at the photos of Kiya on his wall and at the stack of adult magazines littered across the floor and a look breaks out on her face very much akin to the one she just gave Dante. 

"NO WAIT FORGET THE ICE CREAM....FORGET IT!!!" Kaion yells before he tries to run away. A block away you can hear his screams.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 28, 2009)

"Eh..heheheh," Soraio tittered nervously at Taiyo's praise. "Yeah, umm....anyway, let's keep going." Soraio quickly led them into the backyard, a wide, well-kept area with short grass and enough trees and bushes, even a small pond, to allow for a variety of exercises. "You can relax Miyako," Soraio said with a guffaw. "You won't harm anything, I promise."

Looking around and brushing his long hair, Soraio stared at his two teammates. "Well, how should we start?" he asked. "Three-way match to warm up? That way we get an idea just how much we've all improved..."


----------



## Vergil (May 28, 2009)

As Dante fell out the window, he wondered exactly how many bones would break this time. He paused for thought, wondering if he should stop this behaviour. He wasn't getting any younger and he had quite a few girls offer their hand in marriage. Nice ones too. But he loved his single life too much. He put his hands behind his head and enjoyed the fall. He'd worry about hitting the ground later.

*One week later* Timeskip-tastic!

Dante has gotten used to life on crutches. So much so that he can travel pretty well on them. His team had all been gathered and they were approaching the Sand village at a decent pace. Koyaiba, Kaion and Issanni were ahead of him, Team 2, 3 and 5 were behind him. Team 4....well Rakiyo came but he knew without other members he couldn't participate in the exams. The two had mysteriously vanished somewhere. Not even the byakugan could find them.

His team, or at least two of them were bickering about something or other. Dante didn't care, he had a headache. Issanni was a model pro though but even she appeared to be getting a little agitated by those two.

At least they seemed stronger.

Vergil was in charge of Rakiyo for this mission. Kira, the jackass, decided now was a good time to do a mission, knowing full well that his team had been entered into the exam. Not that it mattered though, but still it would have been at least good of him to say good bye or something, Dante thought. 

Kiya didn't ask about his injuries anymore, unless he was coming back from a mission. Even then, she knew which injuries to ask for. Never broken bones or a messed up face. If he had a limp she wouldn't ask, but if he had been bleeding heavily then she may consider it. Her team was a worry. Hinote was clearly changed somehow. The innocent look he had, had now completely vanished and something unsettling was left in its place. Minori looked at his back with concern

Team 5 were here for the experience. It was a new team and watching the chuunin exams with front row seats may be a good lesson for them. Hopefully though they don't get a complete bunch of retards like the last exam. Borefest.

They could see the huge outline of the village, coming up from the sand. It was completely desolate, the desert and Dante wondered about the second test. The heat was close to unbearable. Hopefully their survival skills would be up to scratch. If not then they were done for. All the senseis, aside from Kira, had gone through the tactics of survival again. He wasn't sure if any listened but at least his duty as a Jounin sensei was fulfilled.

"Wonder if these guys get our newspaper?" Dante asked suddenly.


----------



## Cjones (May 28, 2009)

"A hot sorching desert...what a place to hold the chunin exams" Minori said sarcasticly. She was already known for her temper and this hot wether didn't make it any better it actually made it 2x as worse. Her clothes were sticking to her move than usual "I haven't done anything and I'm already sweating."

In the distance the outline of the village could be seen, but it felt like forever and it looked as if it was slowlying moving away from them. The sun's rays were bright and powerful and the heat they gave off was unhumane. _"If only I knew wind style to a better degree"_ Minori thinks to herself. Though the village wasn't to far now and it wasn't her place ot complain "Atsuko will be here" Minori face had a slight smile one of the rare smiles Minori ever gave only when she was really happy.

It had been a while since she'd left Kumo and last saw Atsuko. When they were younger they couldn't be torn apart. When they became ninja's Minori's personalitly changed more than Atsuko's did. Minori became the non-chalant, emotionless, take no shit kind of shinobi that could kill in cold blood if need be. While Atsuko stayed helpful and kind, like a mother almost. _"Let's see how much you've grown Atsuko and let's see who's become the better Kunochi."_


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 28, 2009)

Hinote walked, his sword strapped up against his side. He looked at Minori, thinking of what to say. "Minori-chan... Promise me that we will make it to Chuunin together." Hinote said, looking back forward again. "Don't want you to fall behind. That would be troublesome." He added.

Tenshi looked at his team. "Why do we have to be here? I'm sure the Hokage could've given us a mission or something. This is going to be boring since we just have to watch." He asked his team, kicking the sand a bit.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 28, 2009)

Soraio walked next to Vergil, looking fairly similar to his sensei; they had similar jackets, though Soraio's was bright green and wide open. Thanks to his relaxed attire, Soraio was comparatively comfortable in the desert even with the large Reiki blade hanging on his back. "This is a bit more than I bargained for," Soraio admitted to himself. He had his hands in his pockets, walking with carefully to evade getting any sand in his sandles....a hopeless task.

"Sunagakure," he whispered. "The Village of Hidden Sand.....I wonder what type of ninja I'll meet there." Soraio grinned, looking up at the sky with a feminine grin. "Maybe they'll be cute."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 28, 2009)

Kaion sits down on a rock, glumly, and crosses his arms. "I feel like half my life just passed before my eyes in like a second!" he complains. "I'm never ever gonna get back that lost time where I coulda' been reading my comic books, playin' with my Legendary Ninja Action figures, sneaking into the theater, spyin on that Kiya lady, and....." Kaion has a list of about 500 other things but then Koyaiba cuts him off. 

"Will you just shut up and keep walking!" he tells Kaion pointedly. The scorching sun has pretty much made everyone miserable and Kaion's bellyaching doesn't help any. Kaion raises his middle finger at Koyaiba and pouts. 

As he looks around at the sand wondering if Kiya will wear a bikini because this place is kinda like the beach except without water, suddenly he notices a medium sized cactus. "OOOOH! WATER!" Kaion exclaims. He races to the spiky plant and examines it carefully. This part about water being in Cacti was the only part of survival training that he actually paid any attention to and only because he thought it would be funny to put a cactus on Koyaiba's seat and watch him sit on it. 

Kaion however didn't pay attention to the part of how you got the darn water out. "Oh well. I'll just smash it like a coconut!" Kaion says. He cuts off the little prickly spikes and lifts the cactus over his head then smashes it on the rock he was just sitting on but then all he gets is green mush.He picks up the smashed cactus and puts it to his lips to try and suck out any moisture inside but then a tiny spike that he missed embeds in his tongue. "OW!!" Kaion yells and he soccer kicks the plant into the distance over a hill. 

"THISSSS SSSUCKSSSS!!" Kaion yells, trying to get the spike out of his tongue.

Close by, Gan sweats profusely under his patchwork overcoat but he grins and bears it. The last thing he'd ever want to do is take off his coat in front of others, even his teammates. He doesn't complain because at least he gets to travel and leave that little room of his for once. 

"Oh I don't know maybe it will be informative," Gan suggests, thankful that his sunglasses are so darkly shaded that he can even stare up directly at the intense sun without having to squint.


----------



## Cjones (May 28, 2009)

"Minori-chan... Promise me that we will make it to Chuunin together." Hinote said, looking back forward again. "Don't want you to fall behind. That would be troublesome." He added.

"Troublesome...hmmm" was all Minori said for the moment. She completely looked Hinote over and his whole appearance had changed. More noticeably than anything else was his hair color a deep purple. "You don't have to worry we'll make it." Minori stared ahead as the village began to get closer in their sights. 

Sunagakure was the place this years chunin exams were being held. "This village has a famous history" Minori says to herself as she began to think about everything she had learned. One of the pervious Kazekage's known as the 3rd Kazekage had the ability to to use sand, but it wasn't any normal sand. This and mixed with his unique chakra and gave it a magnetic affect and it was named "Iron Sand." 

Though the most famous of the Kazekages was the fifth Kazekage 1 of the three sand siblings Garra of the sand. "This was the home for the container of the 1-tailed beast Garra of the sand" Minori said outloud. It wasn't written on her face, but Minori was waiting this day so she could live up to the expectations of her parents, but her true goal was to surpass them and become the greatest world medic since Lady Tsunade and Haruno Sakura.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 29, 2009)

Taiyo looked like he was about to die from heat stroke. He was sweating bullets, and to make matters worse, he was wearing long pants, and he had an undershirt under his regular shirt. _"Why the FUCK did I dress like this?!"_ he thought to himself, fanning himself with his hands. He couldn't wait until they got to the village.

"Vergil sensei!" he yelled, walking back to his sensei. "Is there a blacksmith in the Sand Village?" he asked, looking up at his sensei. He shielded his white eyes from the bright sun. That intimidation began to come to him that he usually got whenever he was around Vergil. He looked to the ground, unable to maintain eye-contact with his sensei.


----------



## Vergil (May 29, 2009)

Vergil nodded. "The Sand village is not as big as ours but it has everything we have. You're looking for a weapon I take it?"

*"Ah man! Why couldn't they have had the village further south? The sea is there and it has the best beaches in the world."*

"Tactically where they are located is.." Vergil started

*"I know I know. I just want some beach action. You know I built the biggest sandcastle ever down there?"*

"Without a proper judge I don't think you're qualified to say that."

*"It was huge. You were there! Training for some reason."*

"But I have not seen all the sandcastles in the world so I could not make a judgement" Vergil continued

*"You ever wonder why you only have 2 friends?"*

"No."

*"Didn't think so."* Dante sighed, *"Kiya, you got some water? I don't want to ask Vergil and get....whatever he's got."*

"I am of perfect health. I had a check up before I..."

Dante wanted to die.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 29, 2009)

Miyako looked around the empty desert. Nothing. "Exciting..." he mutters to himself. A few yards away a tumbleweed blows by, thus causing probably the most excitement for the journey. Miyako walks over to Soraio's side, "Do you think we'll make it to the final round?" he asks, he wasn't all that sure about himself so he didn't know if he'd even be able to get pass the first exam.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 29, 2009)

Rakiyo walks towards the sand village miserably, With each step his boots filled up with the scorching sand, his skin was sticky from the immense heat and sweat and his black clothes weren't helping. He looks around remembering most of the genins faces from the previous mission to the jashin cult except Team 5 who hes never seen before. He looks towards a complaining Kaion and agrees with the way he feels. "Who the hell who decide to live here?" He mumbled as he tried to comb his hair with his hand. He looks up towards Vergil who seems to take everything to seriously as his conversation with Dante ensues. "The least Drunken sensei coudlve done was at least tag along" He says as he watches the sand shift beneath him with every step.

***Earlier***

"Youre going on a mission to Sunagakure" Siyatsu said smirking at his protege. "Well what about you arent you coming?" Rakiyo asked with a bit of desperation in his voice. He had lost his teammates and his sensei was nowhere to be found. He had grown quite fond of Siyatsu and all honestly was gonna miss him. "I'll be back when you get here. Besides this gives you a chance to test out the Raikyuu. Just remembered Yuna patched you up only a couple of days ago so don't use it more then twice on this mission got it" Siyatsu's voice was stern as the genin pouted "Fine i got it" Vergil who was standing next to Rakiyo instructed them it was time to go. Siyatsu waved goodbye before heading off to where he needed to be.

**Present**

"Hey Vergil sensei what the hell are we doing the way out here. Better yet why the Hell IM I HERE! IM NOT EVEN IN THE EXAMS!" Rakiyo's attitude began to return as he began to yell at the serious sensei. "IT'S SO FUCKING RETARDED, I MEAN I BET IF I WAS IN THE EXAMS I COULD WIPE ALL OF THESE GUYS OUT AND BECOME CHUNIN RIGHT THERE AND THEN!" He's arrogance had grown over the course of his training with Siyatsu, His voice echoed threw out the traveling Ninja each catching their ears. He pouts and folds his arms together as he continues to curse each step as the sand dives into his boots.

***Sunagakure***

The Rain genin finish their preparations and leave their hotel rooms. Sakumi, Hyoshi, and Gyoshi though they we're the most praised team of genin from their village they had begun to feel a bit nervous. "Hey Hyoshi where exactly are we suppose to meet up?" Sakumi asked as she placed her sword neatly around the back of her waist. "How the fuck should i know?" Hyoshi said as he sucked on the last of his cola which he had ordered from room service. Because the exams are paid for by the villages Hyoshi felt it would be a waste not to take advantage of the room service massing a total bill of $375,000 on himself alone. "You should know because you had the MAP!" Sakumi barked as her patient quickly weared out. "I did?" a dumbfounded Hyoshi asked scratching his head.

"YES YOU DID! YOU KNOW OUR SENSEI GAVE IT TO US IN THAT GREEN SCROLL!" Sakumi scolded Hyoshi in the hopes he would remember. "Ooooo That thing heh i threw that thing out before we left the village to make room for my magazines" Hyoshi said with a big grin as he pulled out an older issue of Konoha Penthouse Pets. Sakumi who was in raped cocked back and pounded her team mates face into the wall "IDIOT!" Hyoshi slammed into the wall creating a crack as a result. "HOW THE HELL ARE WE SUPPOSE TO TAKE THE EXAMS IF WE DONT KNOW WHERE TO TAKE THEM!" Sakumi had completly lost her cool. Hyoshi who completly ignored her began to read the old issue he's mouth salivating with perverted thoughts. "AHHHHHHHHH" Sakumi yelled as she preceded to beat him up.


----------



## Michellism (May 29, 2009)

Hikaru and Yabimichi panted their tongues hanging out as the scorching sun beamed down on them. Walking alongside her teammates she noticed Gan's unusaully heavy getup. She on the other hand came prepared and dressed up in shorts, a shirt, a doggy hat, and her sandals though the heat was still murder. She heard Kaion complaining from a far and quickly he reminded her of a character she had read in a book before "He's just like Jinbo Rhino from the book Sea Pirates the Lost tale" She said to Yabimichi as he panted faster to cool himself off. His poor black dog fur had been superheated and he was feeling the sideeffects. Because of the intense heat Hikaru began to hallucinate and instead of seeing the sand village she saw a giant swaying batch of green jello.

Her heart skipped a beat as her fear of jello had been prominent since she was a kid. She quickly scurried and huddled behind Tenshi. "Save me" she managed to whimper as she shook a bit as Yabimichi licked the sweat of her cheeks. She looked into her short pocket and pulled out a rather large charm with the face of a deform cat painted on it which she had bought during a convention after watching the Movie Kitty Kat 2 Battle for Amegakure which was legend to protect the user from anything. She recited the prayer that she had learned from movie seeing as she had watched it over 20 times "Meow meow meowity meow meow meowity meow meow meow" She smiled and finally looked over tenshi's shoulder. To her horror the batch of jello was still there and this time it seemed to have grown larger. She jumped back almost bumping into Gan "Did i know Meow or Meowity at the right time" She gulped she turned around ready to leave only to see a batch of red jello in the distance. She huddled back between her teammates hoping the evil jellaton bastards wouldnt see her.


----------



## Vergil (May 29, 2009)

Kenji was rummaging through his desk for something. He had been in a terrible rush this morning and put his shirt on inside out and almost left the house with no trousers. He probably would have been fired for that. He was looking for genin exam sheet.

"Aha! There you are you bas...ugh...fiend!" he slammed the paper down.

"Right! um Yuukaku and Sousuke, you qualify for the genin exams. you have to demonstrate sufficient...what the hell does this say? Taijutsu...and a display of effeicient chakra usage. Oh yeah. Obviously"

"So um...which jutsu should we do? Ok Sousuke, you have to escape from some ropes using that...escaping jutsu....and Yuukaku you have to do a bunshin jutsu. And then you two have to fight each other using taijutsu. Wait is that right? I'm sure it is. Sure ok lets do that. Uh....the rest of you...do page 4 on Ninja rules. Yes, important one that - Don't piss off the Hokage. You get to read all the colourful examples of what happened to people when they did. uhh"

Kenji got some rope and tied down Sousuke and waited on Yuukaku to make a clone of himself


----------



## Gardenhead (May 29, 2009)

Yuukaku glanced disdainfully over at Sousuke. He seemed like a nice enough kinda guy, but he was such a _showoff_. And those muscles were just unseemly. Allowing himself a brief moment to fantasize about tormenting him with some choice genjutsu, he instead quickly made the handseals for the bunshin jutsu. With a resigned sigh, he channeled his chakra and the same resigned looking bunshin appeared in front of him. The thought flickered in his brain that if he really looked that distant all the time, it wasn't a wonder that noone ever talked to him. Not that he really wanted them to. Or maybe they did, and he just didn't notice.

Glad that he wasn't the one tied down with rope (he hadn't quite mastered the particular jutsu needed to escape it yet - he figured that if you were stupid enough to get tied down in the first place, you should probably stay there for a while), Yuukaku suddenly realised that Kenji had ordered him to fight Sousuke. With _taijutsu_. He didn't lack skill, but facing a brute like Sousuke wasn't a particularly inviting prospect. Hopefully he'd be too stupid to escape the rope, or else he may be able to cheat a little. Kenji didn't look particularly alert (and in fact - Yuukaku noted - he looked rather scruffy), and Utakata only took a very small movement to use. He certainly wasn't low on chakra.

Frowning his customary frown, Yuukaku waited, and caught his bunshin's eye. Hopefully things wouldn't get _too_ interesting.


----------



## Cjones (May 29, 2009)

The village seemed to be getting closer, but Minori just figured they'll get there when they get there. In the mean time as they were walking Minori decided to start a little taijutsu training, but nothing to tedious. She began punching the air in front of her throwing some lefts and rights. Ths was an excercise Minori use to not only train, but to increase her arm strength more. Besides becoming a great combat medic she wanted to be physically stronger than any male she would fight. 
____________________________________________________________

Kumo Genin

Leiko and Atsuko decided to leave their hotel to explore the village some while they left Takao back at the hotel.

"Atsuko...extactly where the hell are we going?" Leiko spoke out annoyed that she had to come out in this heat. Atsuko narrowed her eyes at her, but had keep her eyes forward. "Well Leiko if you forgot already we're exploring remember?" Atsuko teasing Leiko a little. Though it was funny to Leiko at all "Don't push it...besides I don't remember agreeing to explore I said I wanted to go and look at the Kazekage's mansion."

Atsuko just sighed as she keep walking. Even though she's known Leiko for awhile she had always been like this "Stop being so difficult."

Meanwhile

Takao wondered out of the hotel and down the street to see if they had any kind of eating establishment possibly a ramen shop. _"Staying cooped up in the hotel all day will just make things worse"_ he thought to himself. As he walked down the street many citizens mistaked him for an ANBU member, but he only retorted that he was an ANBU in training. "Alright...now let's see if they have any kind of ramen shop."


----------



## Kuno (May 29, 2009)

“Oh deal with it your fuc-”  Kiya began then sighed.  “Forget it…” she moved forward and tilled her canteen against Dante’s lips.  “Don’t drink it all.” she added before looking at Vergil.  “You really need to lighten up a bit.”  Kiya then chuckled lightly before looking around at the genin.  “Hope this is worth it…Minori don‘t exert yourself so much in the heat…reserve your energy for later…” as she sighed she tilled the canteen back farther almost drowning Dante.  “Sorry…” she said taking it away and looking back at her squad but stayed between the two men for the moment.
_______________________________

“Oh come guys! This will be fun!”  Tenka said smiling at her squad.  “It’s not that often that genin get to observe the chuunin exams so closely.  It will be great experience and you will know what is going to happen when you get to this stage!”  Tenka spun around and began walking backward as she looked at her squad then paused.  “Hikaru?  Are you okay?  Drink some water hun…” she said with concern almost ready to call for Kiya.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2009)

Koyaiba shuffles along, pouring sweat. The worst part was that Ali seemed completely unaffected by the heat. It was like the miserable conditions didn't affect her. She chattered on aimlessly, inspecting her weapons every minute or 2. Koyaiba groaned. "Almost there...." He muttered, wiping sweat from his eyes.

*With the Sand genin...*

Soyo grins, watching the approaching leaf teams. "They seem really tired. I guess that's what you get growing up in a lame village like the leaf. Like, the heat never bothers us, you know? But they look half dead. Maybe it's because of all the heavy clothes they're wearing. What's the point of all those clothes? And all that black...are they trying to make a fashion statement?" Ranmaru shook his head, and Kagomi groaned inwardly.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 29, 2009)

''These ropes better not scrath my skin sensei'' Sousuke complained as Kenji finished typing the ropes around him. After a few minutes of wreslting with the rope Sousuke managed to free himself, Looking now at the two Yuukaku's Sousuke grins at the oppourtunity to fight him in a taijutsu match. Sousuke had no personal problems with Yuukaku he just didn't like his personality, Sousuke had mistaken Yuukaku's anti socailism for being a stuck up snub. ''You know punching you in the face might actually make you open up Yuukaku'' Sousuke said mockingly as he cracked his knuckles in anticipation.

Their fellow classmates watched in anticipation as Sousuke streched a bit more taken a chance to show is muscles to his fangirls and self promoted fan club ''The Sousuke Cheerleaders'' Who all wore a shirt with his face on it. ''Ready or not here I go!'' Sousuke rushed past the clone and went straight for the real Yuukaku ''TAKE THIS!'' He said as he delievered a spinning back kick aimed at his head.


----------



## Vergil (May 29, 2009)

*Konoha*

"Oh crap forgot....MATSUKO!!" he bellowed scaring the children half to death. "Sorry..sorry..umm..Nara Matsuko. You're also qualified for these exams. Um...well I guess you can do...the clone jutsu too. Oh Yuukaku very nice. HEY! DON'T FALL ASLEEP!" he shouted at a lazy kid at the back. "Not you...sorry..."

*Outside Suna*

Team 1-5.

Dante coughed up the water as he was drenched. "Hey Kiya, if you wanted me in the wet look you should have said. Or maybe you want me to take off these wet clothes and....ok ok I'm sorry don't hit me. I've been hit enough this week." Dante said

Vergil was still mulling over the lighten up comment. How exactly does one lighten up. Perhaps she was implying that he was overweight, which lead him to reply in the most puzzling fashion. "I eat healthy and excercise regularly. I'm not sure how this could have happened."

*Inside Suna*

The ground started shaking again. Atos was getting agitated and slammed the ground with his chains

"What nonsense is this!?" he shouted angrily. 

"It's an earthquake baby. The ground shifts and shudders below us. Buildings topple and people get crushed....mmm...that gives me a nice feeling." Mion said biting her bottom lip.

"SSSuna isssn't known for earthquakess" Scorpion hissed.

"Ugh...I don't care...and this whole being on our best behaviour is driving me insane. It's been too long since I killed something." A bird landed on a tree and Mion greedily grabbed it, biting at it's wings and plucking it's feathers, burning it slightly before biting it's head off.

"Damn things don't scream..." she said spitting out the head, blood all over her face. The trio headed towards the exam hall, waiting patiently for the other to arrive


----------



## Michellism (May 29, 2009)

Hikaru looked up at her concern sensei, the only problem was that she was so out of it that she appeared as a talking hotdog rather then her usaul appearence. ''Captain Hotdog is that you. I thought you died in episode 347 of Star Galatic Voyager of the ninth moon. I'm so glad your alive captain you where always my favorite'' She said with her non sensical ramble as she hugged her sensei with Yabimichi in the middle.

Looking at Yabimichi's black fur he slowly starts to look more and more like a chocolate cupcake with each passing moment. Hikaru's stomach grumbled which preceded with her nibbling on Yabimichi the cupcakes head. Yabimichi waged his tail and barked happily as her saliva cooled him off.

(Konoha Academy)

Matsuko watched Sousuke and Yuukaku go at it due to kenji's Instruction. She despised Sousuke as the two have bumped heads in the pass and Yuukaku was a mystery to her as he rarely ever said anything. She rubbed her head in attempt to massage her headache away. ''Oh merciful 1st hokage please don't put me on their squad. I promise to spend my allowance and not ask my dad for any more money for a month if u do me this favor'' She said as she tried to bargain with the imaginary figure.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 29, 2009)

Soraio covered his mouth, barely containing his laughter at his sensei's interactions. He never got tired of watching the three bicker, especially Dante and Vergil. Once he became aware of Miyako's presence, the windy Genin looked at him with his customary, aloof smile with glazed eyes. "Easily, _nekama,_" Soraio said breezily. "Remember how good we felt before we left? We'll take this easy."

Despite his words, Soraio was actually taking the exams very seriously. However, he was putting on a relaxed front for his teammates' sakes; if he appeared confident about their chances, he figured they would be confident as well, which would make for a better performance.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 29, 2009)

*Sunagakure*

The rain genin enter the exam halls being the only ones there besides the cloud genin who were already there. Though the rain genin where no strangers to adversity the cloud genin had a such an aura of killing intent that it kinda shook the team. Hyoshi looked at mion who already had blood all over her face. ''NUH UH WHAT THE FUCK MAN TIME OUT! THAT BITCH ALREADY HAS BLOOD ON HER. THAT'S IT I'M OUT OF HER'' Hyoshi shook his head but before he could leave Sakumi grabbed him by his collar and dragged him back.

''There's no way where leaving not after all the hard work we did back in the village'' Just then Sakumi caught sight of scorpion and started pushing Hyoshi out the door ''You know there's always next year'' This time Gyoshi stopped the both of them. ''There's no way where leaving besides they're probably nice people'' Gyoshi said as he wandered towards Kuro and placed out his hand ''Hi my names Gyoshi what's you name?'' He said with a smile as the rain genin looked from afar.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 29, 2009)

Miyako nods at Soraio some, "Thanks..." he says, referring to his team mate's encouraging words. He looks around quickly look for someone. "There he is..." he mutters to himself. Miyako walks over to Rakiyo, "Hello, Rakiyo..." he says to his friend. He runs both of his hands through his hair, sighing heavily. He was trying to save some of his breath so he wouldn't get winded.


----------



## Cjones (May 29, 2009)

_"Minori don‘t exert yourself so much in the heat…reserve your energy for later…”_

"Yes sensei" Minori said as she stop punching the air. Through tha short time she was able to cool herself off some and the village seemd to be right in their sights. She looked around surveying their group everyone seemed beat. _"It's not often we have to walk such a long way...let alone in this type of heat"_ Minori thought.
______________________________________________________

Team Kumo

After about an hour or so of wondering Atsuko and Leiko ran into Takao who seemd to have enjoyed quite a feast. "Since we're done exploring and Takao's done stuffing his face can we head to the stadium now?" Leiko questioned getting annoyed with their playing. Atsuko just looked at her and sighed "No use arguing with her..." Atsuko thought. Takao knew they would end up aguring any way so he decided to speak "I think that is a good idea Leiko-chan. Atsuko-sama is it alright with you?" Takao asked turning his attention to Atsuko.

Atsuko just waved her hand in the air and gave a "Fine." After about 10 minutes they arrived at the stadium and entered noticing two other teams already their. Atsuko noticed that one of the teams were from the Rain. As she turned her attention to see the other team her attiude kind of flatered some "It's them" Atsuko said low enough only for her teammates to hear.

Leiko and Takao looked to see who Atsuko was talking about and noticed. It was the other team from Kumo "Mion. Atos and Scorpion" Leiko said outloud _"Damn...what was the Raikage thinking sending them here"_ Atsuko thought to herself. "With them in the exams things could turn dangerous."


----------



## Rakiyo (May 29, 2009)

''Hello Rakiyo'' Miyako says knocking the genin out of his melancholy demeanor he raises his head facing the uchiha. ''Hey Miyako'' He says with a less then enthuastic tone. The sweat dripping down his face evaporating as soon as it reached the superheated sand. ''Can't believe I got dragged all the way here, I mean I'm not even taking the exams'' Rakiyo complained to himself as the group got closer and closer to the sand village. Rakiyo turned back a bit lazily to Miyako ''You and me we've still got a score settle. So try not to lose in the exams Miyako''


----------



## Vergil (May 29, 2009)

Mions eyes light up as the first genin enter the room, she stands up from her chair and is immediately pushed back down by Sukoro. She looks at him pleading, her lust for blood had gotten almst uncontrollable and she wriggled uncomfortably, never taking her lust filled eyes off them. Atos blankly ignored them and looked at the camera watching them. 

"It would be wisse if you pretend that we are not here, or elsssse one team will be killed and the other disssqualified. We're here early because our friend here tendss to get excccited around crowdsss" Scorpion said as Mion bit into his hand, drawing blood. 

"Damn it. Damn it. Damn it." She repeated, panting heavily and breaking out into a sweat. She needed something. Anything.

Scorpion grabbed Mions neck tight and punched her in the face.

"Harder...please..." she begged. He punched her again harder, the bruise on her cheek calming her down slightly as she dug her nails into her bare knee and made a claw mark up her leg and towards the edge of her skirt. 

Her breathing became more even and she calmed herself, closing her eyes and entering a meditative state.

Outside Suna

The group approached the village and through the narrow pass, the only way in, as a plethora of guards watched them. Dante showed the passes to the guardsman, whose intimidating look was met with a grin and a boobie joke.

The inside of the village was shaded and a lot cooler and there was a buzz around the city as the many people played games and ate. It was a happy, festival atmosphere but the ever present guards looked at the mass of foriegners with hateful eyes.

"Right guys. Your first exam is today, at night. You've got the whole afternoon to rest up and train or whatever floats your boat." Dante said. "Don't be late for the exam or Ill tear something you'll need in later life off...don't...um...cause...trouble and ...ah screw it. Laters!" Dante got distracted by some exotic dancers and ran off leaving the other jounin to it.

The ground shook violently and there was a collective yell of panic from the citizens. Clearly they were not used to it.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 29, 2009)

Soraio gave a gentle laugh as Dante wreaked havoc. "Things wouldn't be so exciting without Dante-sensei," he said to no one in particular. Adjusting Reiki on his back, Soraio immediately jumped up, up, and away, rebounding off of the buildings. This created several shouts from onlookers, some profane, others admiring, and others envious. Getting on top of the roof, Soraio spread his hands and looked to the sky as the wind pulled on his hair and long jacket. "This is a very good place....the wind can be heard so clearly...."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 29, 2009)

"Don't worry, Rakiyo I'll survive just be ready afterwards." Miyako says excited for another fight with his friend. He pulls out a piece of paper and scribbles a make shift map on, that would lead from the Hokage's mansion to the ring of trees Miyako enjoys sitting under. "Here..." Miyako starts "Follow the map and go here that's where we'll settle our score." Miyako says before taking off behind Soraio. He follows his team mate swiftly, landing on the same roof as Soraio was on, sitting down next to his feet, "Are you ready?" Miyako asks, he was eager to draw someone's blood for some strange reason.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 29, 2009)

Gyoshi quickly takes scorpion's warning seriously and backs off into his squad. The three huddle up and start talking in hush tones. ''I think they're crazy'' Hyoshi said scanning his teammates face. ''Ya think? Look we just need to pass the exams and make chunin no need getting into needless fights, Agreed?'' Sakumi asked taking her role as leader as her teammates nooded in agreement. Sakumi looked at the sadistic team one last time before going into a corner where the rest of the team sat around her waiting for the exams to begin.

**Zugaikotsu's Suna lab**

We see a brightly lit laboratory with many containers, tubes, computers, and scientist. Zugaikotsu watched the scientists type into their computers preparing for the next test to begin. Inside the chamber Okina sat with numerous tubes sticking in her body. A fiendish grin began to grow on his face as he watched the clock count down, he licked his lipsbin anticipation. ''Body temeprature normal, heart rate normal, breathing normal, muscle stress normal, all systems clear'' The scientist said as he finished his checklist ''Begin'' Zugaikotsu said intitating the horrible test to begin. Fluids began to pour into Okinas body causing her to scream in pain. Her veins becoming black and visible. ''It begins'' Zugaikotsu said as he watched it unfold.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2009)

"Inside!" Koyaiba shouts. Praise the lord!" He rushes towards the first public building he can see.

"I thout you didn't believe in God," Ali says, slightly confused.

"It's called sarcasm Ali." Koyaiba muttered as he slumped down, thankful to be out of the heat.

"Whoa!" Someone shouted suddenly. "Who the hell are you guys? And what are you doing in our base? We made this place! With our bare hands, because we don't know any doton techniques. And you guys just come in and..."

"Soyo. Shut. Up." Kagomi mutters, walking in bhind him. She blinks, looking at Koyaiba and Ali.  "Who the hell are you?" Ranmaru comes in behind her and says nothing, but nods towards Koyaiba's headband. "Oh. I see. The losers from the leaf."

"Hey!" Ali shouted, drawing her bw and aiming an arrow towards Kagomi. "If you insult Koyaiba-sama again I'll-"

"Back down Ali." Koyaiba growls.

"But-"

"Later." Koyaiba says, cutting her off again. he turns towards Soyo. "What do you mean, 'your place'?" Soyo bristles.

"We built it, duh! I already siad that. It's our meeting place, retard. I'm Soyo, wind user and taijutsu specialist extrodinare. That's Ranmaru," He said, pointing towards the guy with the scroll, "He's slated for next Kazekage, so you better watch out! And that's Kagomi. She got straight A's but only cause she slept with all the guy teachers at the academy." He snickers. 

"And half the female ones too," Kagomi adds, hardly reacting at all to Soyo's insult. "I think women bring a certain...spice to loving." She looks Ali up and down, who shudders.

"Freak."

"We'll see who's a freak during the exams, baby."

"She's not taking part in the exams." Koyaiba says calmly. "And you won't be either, if you don't leave in 10 seconds. Kagomi arched an eyebrow.

"Oh really? Well I'm soooo-"

"8. 7. 6."

Ranmaru steps in front of Kagomi and pushes her towards the door. He shoots Koyaiba a look as cold as death itself and then walks out. Kagomi makes a face, but follows him. Soyo's already ut the door.

"Well this is going to be...eventfull."


----------



## Cjones (May 29, 2009)

The building in Sunagakure cast off shade that made the vilage much cooler than outside. She sighed a little as she watched Dante run off because of some exotic dancers that caught his eye. "I'm going to the stadium" Minori said aloud to no one in particulary and began walking off.

They had the hold afternoon off so they could take it easy which Minori planned on doing. "Now if I know Atsuko she'll be at the stadium she never liked being late" Minori said to herself manuvering pass people in the crowed street.
__________________________________________________

Team Kumo

Atsuko, Leiko and Takao looked at the confrontation between the Rain genin and the other team from the cloud village or Kumo. "They'll just get themseleves killed dealing with them" Atsuko thought. From where they were they could see how easily the Rain genin were intimidated and they huddle in the corner. "Come guys let's introduce ourseleves" Atsuko said motioning them toward the Rain genin. "That's a good idea Atsuko-sama maybe then this place won't feel so tense" Takao said agreeing.

"You and Takao can go on ahead they aren't on my level for me to introduce myself." Atsuko shot Leiko a look and just began walking "Come one Takao." Takao quickly caught up and walked behind Atsuko. In a few seconds they were before the Rain genin in their corner "Hey guys I'm Atsuko and this is Takao" she said pointing to herself and then Takao next to her. She extended her hand out toward *Sakumi* "And you guys are?"


----------



## Gardenhead (May 29, 2009)

Yuukaku could barely believe his luck. What Sousuke had over him was speed and power - these were of no use to him though as, apparently, he was an idiot. Flexing his muscles and posing, he was presenting his opponent with the back of his head. This valuable opportunity wouldn't last for long however.

Relying on the non-interference of the small crowd watching, Yuukaku and his bunshin exchanged places - the brief movement made his heart pound, and when that small moment was over, the silence was dreadful. He was now doing exactly what he had just ridiculed his opponent for; presenting his back to the enemy. The manoevre was over now though - he had to focus on the second stage of his plan, or he'd be finished whatever happened. Closing his eyes, he began to focus his chakra, whilst mentally flicking through any knowledge he had of Sousuke - anything at all to frighten him, unnerve him. He suddenly realised that he knew next to the nothing about the guy at all. Cursing, he settled on a generic image - he would create the illusion that the floor was crawling with snakes. Venomous snakes. His bunshin seemed to ridicule him with its eyes from across the room. _It's the best I can think of in the situation_, he mumbled sulkily.

Sousuke's battle cry echoed through Yuukaku's brain, and he tensed for a second, ready at least to brace himself for an impact incase he had underestimated his opponent. A swift breeze as Sousuke raced past eased his mind, and he turned back to his focus. He was ready.

Raising his head, he saw Sousuke launch himself into an elaborate spinning kick - if he'd have been really standing there, that could have done some serious damage. As it was though, the kick made contact with the bunshin and it immediately disappeared in a puff of smoke.

_Sorry_, Yuukaku announced dramatically, _but you shouldn't have looked away_.
He raised a slow and deliberate finger, pointing at Sousuke. Everything hinged on this moment.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 29, 2009)

_Back in Konoha..._
Early evening in the village. A teenager about 13 years old sneaks up to a fruit stand. The boy wears tattered clothing that look second hand and his face has an unwashed look to it. He reaches his hand up and grabs two apples and then sneaks away. Suddenly the operator of the fruit stand notices the boy. 

"AW GODDAMMIT NOT AGAIN! STOP YOU LITTLE THIEF!!!" he yells at the boy as he disappears into a side street. At the same time an officer of the Konaha Police happens to pass by and notices the uproar. The fruit stand owner points at where the boy just ran off to, "SOME ROTTEN THIEF STOLE MY GOODS, HE RAN THAT WAY!! HE'S DANGEROUS I TELL YOU!!" this isn't true but that particular boy has hit his stand twice just this last week and the owner is fed up. 

The officer nods and he shunshins down the the side street. 

Closeby the teenager arrives at a dilapidated shack and runs inside, closing the door behind him. A boy and a girl much younger then he sit inside the one room shack. The only furniture is an old torn up couch with springs coming out of it and four mattresses laid about the opposite end of the room. "I brought something to eat until mom gets back!" the boy exclaims handing the boy and girl the two apples. They both smile at the older boy. "But what about you Shio?" the girl asks him, and she offers him half of her apple. 

"Naw I'm fine! Don't you worry," Shio tells her confidently and then his stomach rumbles and they all start laughing. "I tell you I can't wait to see if the academy has accepted my application! When I become a ninja I'll get us all out of here into a bigger place!" he proclaims.

"You think so Shio?" the younger boy asks doubtfully. "I KNOW SO!" Shio replies.  

Suddenly the door to their shack starts to slide open. Shio grabs a knife from under the couch. "It's probably those bullies again comin' to rob us but not this time!" Shio snarls and he charges forward without even looking. "WAIT SHIO!!" the two children yell at him 

"Hello Konoha PD...." a voice mutters but then suddenly the voice is cut off as someone yells angrily and then blood flies everywhere. 

_An hour later in the Morgue located within the headquarters of the Konoha PD...._
Saito stands over a body bag within the identification room. He has a dark look on his face that makes everyone around him look down at the floor hesitantly. "How did this happen?" he asks a trembling officer. 

"I was following up on a theft and I tracked the boy to a house but when I announced myself he came out of nowhere with a knife......so...so....I just reacted on instinct...I...I didn't even think..." he stammers. 

"No you didn't think," Saito says in a monotone voice. Suddenly he grabs the man by the throat without even looking at him and slams the officer against the wall creating cracks in the plaster. "HOW IS IT THAT A TRAINED OFFICER OF MY DIVISION COULDN'T REACT PROPERLY TO A THIRTEEN YEAR OLD WAIF!!!!"  Saito tightens his grip around the man's throat and bones start to snap. The officer struggles to breathe and slowly his eyes lose the light of consciousness. Saito seems to come to some kind of decision in his mind and he releases his grip suddenly, the officer falls to the ground gasping for air.

"No one must know about this. Not even the Hokage. Has the boys family been rounded up?" Saito asks another officer. 

"Yes sir!"

"Good, wipe their memories and relocate them to another village in the Fire Country. Make sure this happens within the hour. I have to go to a meeting." As Saito leaves he steps on the right hand of the offending officer who still lays on the ground gasping for air. He screams in pain as the bones in his hand shatter. 

"And you..." Saito mutters without even looking at him, "You are done here." Saito walks away, slamming the door behind him. A day later it was reported that the officer was killed in the line of duty trying to apprehend a criminal.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 29, 2009)

"Yea. It's a really sweet one too, its got thes-" Taiyo replied to his sensei, cutting himself off. "Its a surprise for the final exams. I know I'll be able to make it at least that far." he said, looking back up at his sensei. The intimidated feeling he usually got around Vergil. He noticed Koyaiba and three kids that looked like they were about to cause some trouble. He walked over, and stood at a distance, observing. He decided he would jump in and helo Koyaiba if anything got too bad.

"No one messes with Koyaiba but me my sister or Kaion, not scum like you!" he yelled, walking a little closer. He studied all three of the genin, laughing when he was done. He walked up next to Koyaiba, and looked over at him. "Do you want my help, or do you want me to stay out?" he asked, loud enough to let Koyaiba hear, but still keeping it silent enough so the foreign genin wouldn't hear.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 29, 2009)

Soraio dropped off the roof, landing with impossible delicacy considering the weight and size of the Reiki as he stood up, next to Taiyo. "There's no problem here, is there?" Soraio said with his usual effeminate grin, his feminine manner being very offsetting. Bringing up his left hand, Soraio brushed a strand of hair back behind his hair in a very girlish gesture. "After all....even Konoha is second-rate nowadays...we'd be the laughing stock of the world if we beat up _third-rate_ Genin from a nomad village, wouldn't we?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 29, 2009)

Kaion wonders whether to go see the dancing girls or get something to eat. Eventually his stomach wins the battle. He heads off down a random street noticing how all the buildings are different and more earthen in style then in Konoha which is much more of an urban sprawl compared to here. The sounds and are different too, it feels more quiet and the air is cooler the in the desert. 

Suddenly Kaion's nose twitches and he smells food in the air. he follows his nose like a bloodhound until he reaches a vendor cooking food on a grill. "Hey grill dude!" Kaion calls out to him, "You got any Ramen?" 

The vendor looks over at Kaion curiously noticing his leaf headband, then he laughs at him, "Ramen?! No boy no Ramen here! This isn't Konoha!" 

Kaion frowns, _NO RAMEN!?_ he thinks, _why thats like waking up one day and seeing no sun or blue sky!_ His stomach growls fiercely, "Well...what do you have then?" 

The vendor smiles and holds up some kind of kebab looking food, "This is grilled Sandworm kebab one of our villages delicacies, also I have deep fried scorpions. Very healthy and nutritious!" 

Kaion's stomach grumbles even louder but its a different kind of grumble as if its telling Kaion, _"Do not want!!!!"_ The Uchiha considers it for a second, "Uh give me five Sandworm kebabs and six deep fried scorpions!" 

Elsewhere Gan stays close to his team, feeling slightly out of place. Thankfully it isn't so hot here so he's not sweltering through his coat. He stares at all the different shops and frowns as he looks at his empty money purse, feeling slightly embarrassed. 

"I don't really know what to do..." he mutters. "I suppose I'll go explore what kind of insects live here."  he says in a low voice.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 29, 2009)

Miyako looks down from his perch and sees a small commotion involving Soraio and Taiyo. He jumps down from the building landing gracefully on his feet. He walks over to his team, "We don't any problems..." he says to his team mates. Miyako shakes his hair out of his face the black and white streaks gleaming in the sun, "Let's go get to the stadium...I want to see some of the competition..." he says in a quiet voice.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 29, 2009)

Taiyo waits a while before responding to Miyako. He looks over to him, and thinks before saying anything. The old Taiyo would have said, 'Okay, I guess we could go'...hell, the old Taiyo wouldn't have even had the guts to interfere. The new Taiyo was so changed. He loved any thrill he could get, and he loved to mess with people. The new Taiyo was changed a lot. He turned his head back towards the foreign genin, but he was still talking to Miyako.

"Well, why go to the stadium when we could get to know some of the competition right now?" he asks, smiling to all the genin. "We could be like cats and yarn...it will be so easy to toss them around." he said. He began to move his hand slowly towards his kunai pouch, ready to kurl a chakra charged kunai at any of the opposing sides' legs at any time. He was ready for a fight.

"You foreign ninja are so odd." he said, the smile still resting on his lips. "You can be so easy to interpret, but difficult at the same time. Why do you make such stupid decisions to pick a fight with us? You might not want to mess with the Konoha ninja. We don't hold back. You want to start a fight with us and you're digging your own grave. I wonder...how soon will it be until The Fates cut your strings? One of your lives could be hanging on that thread if you mess with us..." he said, the smile fading. What replaced it was an expression that screamed 'I KILL YOU BITCH!'


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 29, 2009)

Miyako blinks quickly, activating his Sharingan. He grabs Taiyo's wrist, "No." Miyako says in a firm yet threatening tone. As much as he was ready to cut someone open this was neither the time nor the place. "We can't afford to be disqualified before the exams even start...." he says to his team mate calmly. His bright red eyes looking into the Hyuuga's white eyes, as if burning a whole right through them.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 29, 2009)

Taiyo became very surprised. He felt a strong intimidating surge pulse through him once Miyako grabbed his wrist, but he resisted it. "We won't be disqualified if they don't die...it could always be a sparring match." he said. he looked back at the opposing genin, this time with a completely blank expression. He wasn't used to this new personality, but it seemed to come naturally to him. He liked it.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 29, 2009)

"Unfortunately I have to side with Miyako," Soraio said suddenly, having a change of heart. "We can't kill them without being disqualified, and there's no reason to show off our abilities before we have to." Here, Soraio looked pointedly at Miyako, indicating his eyes with an insistent gesture.

Then, clapping Taiyo on the shoulder, Soraio gave a smile to the foreign Genin that seemed friendly, but would send chills up a person's spine. "Besides, I'd hate to kill such cute little kids...." he said sweetly.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 29, 2009)

Miyako lets go of Taiyo's wrist, "Thank you, Soraio..." he says somewhat gratefully. He starts to walk away from the small group giving a small signal for his group to follow him. He had already seen where the stadium they were supposed to meet at was from when he was on top of the large building. He watches a few birds fly above him, very small birds. A breeze catches his hair and pulls at it, kicking up some sand into his eyes at the same time but he easily blinks it out.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 29, 2009)

"Look at those Konoha idiots showing off their powers already....hehe. So confident in their skills, bushy tailed and bright eyed!" Misuto says with a sneer. He sits back casually with his arms crossed, his feet kicked up on a table. His giant man sized meat cleaver sword is propped up against his chair. 

"Oooooh look that one's a Hyuuga....and the other's an Uchiha!" Tendo exclaims. He leans over the table, absently flipping around a scalpel between his fingers. "I've always wanted to examine their eyeballs! 

Misuto laughs and claps him on the shoulder, "I like that idea," he says with a smile, showing his shark like teeth. He fingers the handle of his sword with eager anticipation. 

Suddenly a tray of drinks slams on their tables. "Calm down you two!"  Isane tells them. "Let those other noobs flaunt their abilities because they're so proud of what they've learned. We'll just sit back and observe for now." 

Misuto leans forward and points his index finger at her, "Well who the fuck died and made you the boss huh? Just 'cause you're the Mizukage's niece and you won't sleep with me doesn't make you the leader!" 

Isane rolls her eyes, "Just shut up and drink," she responds.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 30, 2009)

Saito stands in the back of the meeting hall cloaked under a genjutsu. Few in the meeting hall are even aware that he’s there. As the Police chief of the Konoha Military Police he couldn’t afford to be seen out in the open here. It’s still too early to do something like that he thinks. Saito listens intently to the speaker at the podium, a balding retired Shinobi turned businessman who owns many of the luxury apartment buildings in Konoha. He also owns the apartment where his eldest daughter Kimiko and his half wit son Kaion live. 

“Are we going to let these  sewer rats invade our neighborhoods and bring down our quality of life. Because make no mistake folks, that’s what they are….*RATS!* They invade, they steal our jobs, and then they breed like rabbits, pushing us out and spreading their filth. Why just yesterday there was a beggar in front of my building who robbed one of my tenants, a fine upstanding woman….DO YOU WANT THAT FOR YOUR CHILDREN?!”
*
“NOOOOOOOO!!!!”  “KILL ‘EM ALL!!!!!* chant the audience. 

Saito remains emotionless as he listens. He’s always been immune to such demagoguery. The real truth is that the woman who was attacked spit on that beggar and tried to beat him to death. In fact this man only cares about getting his hands on the poor districts so that he can raze them to the ground and build more luxury apartments. Saito wonders what the old man would have thought about this. 

_21 years ago….
Saito bows towards his father Kaito Uchiha. “Good news father, Suzume has accepted my marriage proposal,” Saito says with a grin. 

Kaito smiles back and pats his son on the shoulder, “Yosh! I’m happy for you. She is a carefree and warm spirit, a very kindhearted yet strong woman indeed. Maybe she will get you to loosen up a bit,” he says with a chuckle. Then he turns his back to face the sprawling garden of the family compound. “Never forget that a husband is nothing without his wife.”  

“Yes father.” Saito stands and looks at his father's graying hair, it seems like only yesterday that it was still as black as night. “You said that there was something else you wanted to speak to me about?” Kaito keeps his back turned to his son, he nods slowly, “Yes I’m concerned about the future of our clan.”

“The future?” Saito asks, raising a questioning eyebrow. 

“I look at how our clan has grown since its restoration and I feel happy but then I see that a shadow has returned….the same thing which lead to our downfall. I hear murmurings of discontent among our young people and talk of…..alleged superiority.” 

Saito frowns slightly, he knows what his father speaks of because he’s been among those who’ve spoken such words. “Did you know that my grandmother, your great-grandmother, had pink hair?” Kaito asks his son, quite out of the blue. 

Saito shakes his head and remains speechless. Suddenly Kaito laughs, “It’s true, we don’t see it anymore because our dominant Uchiha traits mask it…but yet there it is like the elephant in the room but everyone wants to ignore it. Truth is the last pure blooded Uchiha that walked this earth died centuries ago and you know his name, everyone does. None of use are purebloods,” he says the word pureblood with contempt in his voice.  

“Never forget that…”_
_
Right here right now...._
*"KONOHA IS FOR PURE BLOODS ONLY!!!"* chant a group. 

Meanwhile Saito keeps his arms crossed and just stares blankly at them


----------



## Vergil (May 30, 2009)

Kira watched Saito from across the room, a younger Uchiha had pointed him out with his sharingan. Kira resisted the temptation to uncover his presence. Kira's eyes looked at that blank, cold expression and wonders how to get through to him. He would need to use somewhat drastic measures. Luckily he had such an ace up his sleeve. 

'Not even your sharingan will see through this' he thought to himself.

_________________________

Suna

"Come one! Come all! Catch your goldfish!"

"Test your accuracy"

"Lottery tickets!"

The town was buzzing with things to do. Dante had money, loads of it. He knew that the chuunin exam festivals was a great way to blow money and what's more they didn't have a drinking ban. Dante grinned as he staggered out of the tent he was in, with red lipstick kisses all over his face and a stupid grin. "Aaah!" he sighed quite contently.

He looked over to a large outdoor ring and hid eyes lit up. Him and Kiya used to go watch these guys all the time.

"The most electrifying man in Sports entertainment. Finally, The Rokku has come back to Suna!"

"Rockku! Rockuu! Rockuu!" A large brown skinned man, wearing nothing but wrestling pants and sunglasses was putting on a show. Dante was in the crowd and cheered like a 14 yr old kid again. The villain came out and the crowd all booed. 

*"Boooooo!"* Dante said pointing at the long blonde hair and angry look

"I AM THE GAME!!" he announced, throwing his arms into the air. "Suna doesn't deserve to even look at me. I'd rather be in Kirigakure!"

"BOOOOO!" The crowd responded. The Rockku from nowhere hit him with a clothesline and the match started. Back and forth the fight went. Dante knew it was fake. How could anyone get hit with a sledgehammer and be able to come away with a scratch. 

The end saw Rockku winning and doing his victory pose after a long and entertaining match

*"Damn!"* Dante said *"I should have taught them a victory pose! I have one but they don't!"* he ran off looking for his team and caught sight of Koyaiba.

*"Koyaiba! Dude. I forgot to tell you something. Shit it's really important man!"* Dante said with the panic striken look in his eyes

*"You need a victory pose. If you don't then you haven't really won anything! It's true!" *Dante demonstrated with his own. He threw his finger into the air, pointing at the sky, his eyes were closed, looking at the ground, his left arm was outstretched as if to keep Koyaiba at arms length and his legs were spread apart slightly. *"Dante! Has Arrived!"* he announced.

The crowds of people looked at the man in the red coat and went to him, thinking he was a new wrestler.


_______________________________

Vergil felt the ground shake once more. "Hm, I wonder what the cause of this seismic activity is." 

"Uchiha Vergil?" he turned around to see a woman in a lab coat. 

"Mai-san" an awkward silence ensued. There were rumours of the two going out but nothing ever came of it. Her red hair and sweet smile did something to him. He wasn't sure what. "You're looking as pretty as ever but I see you've gained 2 lbs" he said bluntly

She sighed. "Yes, thank you for pointing that out. I see you are as straight to the point as ever." then she blushed slightly, "Not that I'd have you any other way" 

"The Earth moved..." Vergil started. Mai's blush deepened

"Wh..what?! We didn't...I mean we could have....but...I.." then realised Vergil would never use a metaphor or a similie. She thought for a second. "Ah! the seismic activity?"

"Yes, what else?" he said cooly. 

"Yeah - what else..." she mumbled "Yeah - we've been going underground into the network of massive caves. They used them for shelter during the sandstorms, before the protective wall was built. They run for miles you know!" she loved all this stuff

Vergil nodded. "I'd love for my team to have a look. Enrich them in some history. Knowledge.."

"...is true power. I know." Mai finished "yeah I don't mind. Come to the ruined castle and we'll take it from there." she spun around and walked away. He found his eyes straying somewhat to her legs and wondered why. He quickly shook it off and went to the public announcement

*"Would Konoha Team 4 and 5 please report to the ruined castle."* it bellowed


----------



## Rakiyo (May 30, 2009)

The puff of smoke rose and dissipated. The ever confident Sousuke laughed it off pretending it was all apart of his plan. He felxed his arms garnering a reaction from his fan club. ''WE LOVE YOU SOUSUKE!'' Sousuke soaked in the showering attention then turned back to Yuukaku. ''Heh I knew it was a clone'' He smirked in satisfaction his fan club screaming with glee. ''You won't get so lucky this time though'' Sousuke threw a textbook aimed at Yuukaku, He ran at full speed catching up the book and using it as a stepping stone t get up higher. ''EAT THIS!'' Sousuke screamed as he sent a kick in his direction.

(Sunagakure)

The announcement echoes threw the village catching Rakiyo's attention. ''Team 4'' He scuffs as he places Miyako's map into his back pocket. ''It's only me here might as well just say will the annoyed blonde kid come over here'' He said as he walked by a food cart stealing a deep fried scorpion without the man noticing as he quickly devoured it. 

(Exam Halls, Suna)

Sakumi takes Atsuko's hand and says ''My names Sakumi and these two are Hyoshi and Gyoshi'' Pointing out her idiot teammates who were arm wrestling for the last piece of chocolate. Noticing that she was from the cloud she asked atsuko "What's the deal with those freaks?'' She said as she looked mainly at Mion.


----------



## Michellism (May 30, 2009)

Once entering the village Hikaru's hallucination came to end returning to what normalcy Hikaru is. The announcement roared threw the Suna streets ''Aww and I wanted to go sight seeing'' A dissappointed Hikaru moaned. She turned to her teammate Gan and try to get him to talk to her which had been her goal for the whole week they've been together. ''Hey Gan do you know they called us over there?'' She leaned forward tying to see under his face, Yabimichi barked as the smell of food caught his attention.

(Academy)

Matsuko's worst dream came true as Kenji sensei called her forward. 'If I fail ill have to wait another year before I see my hubby Kaion'' She thought as she built her chakra up and prepared for the clone jutsu ''But if I pass ill be stuck with these idiots'' Her eyes looking more at Sousuke then Yuukaku as her brain thought the statement. PUFF! A perfect Matsuko clone stood next to her and the two bemoaned their situation.


----------



## Gardenhead (May 30, 2009)

Well, it hadn't gone quite to plan - but of course, noone was to know that except Yuukaku. Sousuke had turned round to face him, and caught the movement of Yuukaku's finger in his eye; the illusion didn't seem to be complete however. Clearly the opponent was confused - he was yet again bursting into a run, performing an admittedly rather impressive, improvisational move with a textbook. Unfortunately for him however, he was attacking thin air.

Yuukaku began to laugh. _I've never_, he uttered, sighing, _faced an opponent this stupid before in my entire_ -
Everything stopped. A sickening sensation grabbed his stomach, and Yuukaku dropped his stance, clutching at the pain. The whole room seemed to be in a vacuum - what the hell was going on? Dragging his eyes lethargically about the room, everyone else's outlines had become blurred. 

A light movement caught his attention behind him, and Yuukaku felt something fall - a deafening clang rang out. Turning slowly around, he saw a small, black object on the floor; his hairclip. His eyes were bulging. 

Going to retrieve the object, he suddenly felt a tension at his throat that began to grow, and grow. Grabbing at his neck, he felt a strangling sensation, and realised that his hair, loose and long was tightening around his esophagus. Panic set in, but his other muscles had become immobile - his clawing hands fell limp at his sides, and he began to sway on his feet. A second later, he had fallen to the floor, and his eyes and lungs were screaming out in pain, but he couldn't say a word.

Suddenly, something clicked in his brain - an energy seemed to surge back into his muscles, and he slowly began to feel his arms rising towards his throat. What felt like hours passed, and his fingers finally reached what they sought - Yuukaku tore at his skin; and opened his eyes.

It was like the vacuum was reversing. Sound gushed into his ears, and Yuukaku realised he was still standing - blood dripped from his neck, where he had tried to free himself. Everyone was staring at him. The whole ordeal must have been no more than several seconds, or surely Sousuke would have recovered and attacked him.

_Urgh..._ Yuukaku groaned as he felt the sting in his neck. Thankfully, it seems the pain had awakened him immediately, and the cut wasn't deep. His hand came away red as he felt the damage.

This was no illusion - he didn't rate Sousuke's intelligence enough to credit the experience to him, and anyway he recognized his own subconscious, in hindsight.

With a jolt, Yuukaku saw his opponent running towards him - this time, his fist was poised. _Shit!_
With no time to dodge, all Yuukaku could do was bring his two arms up in a cross to defend himself. Sousuke's fist crashed into his defense, and he didn't even need a second blow - Yuukaku felt himself go flying backwards, and the wind was ripped out of him as he hit the wall. He heard a crack, but it was the building behind him - he would have some heavy bruises, but miraculously, he was OK. A trickle of blood oozed from his mouth. If he took another blow like that, he'd be lucky to escape the encounter conscious.

His chakra reserves were nowhere near high enough to attempt another Utakata, and he didn't perform it perfectly last time, even if it did save his skin. He glanced upwards to where Sousuke was readying himself for another attack. He didn't look like he'd accept a surrender, and anyway... somehow, Yuukaku just couldn't bare losing to this guy.

Well if he was going to lose, he'd take his opponent down with him.

Raising his mercifully uninjured hands infront of him, he quickly made the handseals for Kahen Tonsou, simultaneously drawing a small reserve of chakra into his feet. A gentle breeze graced the room, and Yuukaku's body disappeared into a cloud of rose petals.

_It worked._

High up on the ceiling, Yuukaku tensed his muscles, drawing as much chakra as he could safely use into his feet, ready to propel himself downwards. He'd never been particularly strong, but at the speed he hoped to generate with this height, he should be able to take Sousuke out. Of course, he'd almost certainly take himself out too. 

Sighing, and wondering why he was getting so worked up about this fight despite having been happy to simply sit and dream the day before, Yuukaku tensed, and launched himself downwards. Whichever way he looked at it, this was really going to hurt.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 30, 2009)

Sousuke's eyes widen as the genin came crashing down on him their heads slamming into each other causing them to fly off into different directions. Sousuke crashed into his fanclubs section which they quickly started to fan him as he was dazed out from the attack "Hey dad quit hogging all the Ramen give me some" Sousuke rambled as he obviously had no idea where he was after Yuukaku's attack. Yuukaku had crashed to the opposite side of the room and laid just as motionless as Sousuke did. Wheather their performance was enough to pass the exam was yet to be seen. 

(In a run down Hotel in Konoha)

Siyatsu rubbed his back as he let out a big yawn his hair was messy and an unknown woman was still sleeping in bed next to him. "Woo guess i spoke to early about the women of Konoha, Hey babe wake up, i put you to sleep huh?" Siyatsu said with a prideful grin on his face as stirred the young woman. PUFF! The woman turned into a log "WHAT THE FUCK" Siyatsu yelled in surprise as he fell out of bed the sheets censoring his manhood. He looked around and saw that the contents of his wallets had been completly emptied out "Oh man" He scratched his fiery red hair as he contemplated on what to do next. He looked up at the ceiling fan that was rotating quite slowly almost mocking him as the womans bra hung on it "I hope Rakiyo's having a better time then i am"


----------



## Gardenhead (May 30, 2009)

This wasn't going to plan at all. Yuukaku supposed that it was all worth it as he saw Sousuke's amazed face gaping up at him at the last second - unfortunately, Yuukaku's own arms had run out of strength. He could barely draw one of them back, let alone throw a powerful punch. Just before the impact, he thought amusedly to himself that Sousuke probably had a harder head than him.

_*Crack.*_

It wasn't the building this time, but one genin colliding full body with another - Sousuke was sent flying into his startled fangirls, while Yuukaku had the rather less soft company of the already damaged wall that he'd slammed into previously. Weighing up all the pros and cons though, he felt that his destination was probably favourable.

Not that he had all that much energy to weigh up pros and cons. With one last satisfied smirk, Yuukaku saw his adversary lose consciousness in front of him - seconds later, he too had descended into black. 

He hoped he'd dream something peaceful this time.


----------



## Vergil (May 30, 2009)

Kenji was still rummaging through his desk looking for something, oblivious to the fight.

"Oh! Here it is. Yeah seems as though you didn't need to fight each other just display some patterns and..." Kenji looked up and saw Matsuko next to two unconscious boys and a half destroyed classroom.

"Um...ok...well you all pass! congrats! um...yeah! Welcome Team 6! Lets go for lunch early huh?" Kenji ran out of the classroom leaving the 3 headbands on the able for them.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 30, 2009)

Miyako makes his way through the villiage, carefully weaving through crowds in the streets. He walks up to the door and looks back at his team. Taiyo and him had grown so much since their first mission rounding up some tigers, 'That's when Kiyoshi was with us...' he thinks to himself. That mission seemed like child's play to him now. Then his mission infiltrating the bandit headquarters with his new team of Taiyo, Soraio and himself. 'That seems like so long ago...' Miyako thinks. But now here they were ready to become ch?nin. "Let's do this team." Miyako says ready to take on anything that comes at him.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 30, 2009)

Hinote looked around Suna. Minori had gone off somewhere so he was on his own for awhile. He walked into an alleyway, kinda confused as if something was drawing him that way. _I'm getting a bad feeling... Someone's down there._

_Why is that bad?_

_If I kill people before or during the exams, my squad is kicked out._ Hinote continued down the alley then stopped when three people were in front of him. "So I was right..." He mumbled to himself.

One of them, the one sitting on top of a stack of crates, spoke first. "Who the hell is this guy? He is interrupting us!" He yelled, punching a fist in the air toward Hinote. It had a large spiked gauntlet on it. As he held his fist out, lightning crackled from the gauntlet.

"Calm down.... Shinme." A boy with white hair and yellow eyes told him. "It's just a Konoha-nin. I'm Seishin." He said before going silent. Shinme obeyed and put his fist down.

"And I'm Hara!" The only girl in the group said energetically. "We're the team from Kusagakure! Are you in the exams too? Ooh! What's your name? Who are you?" She asked a barrage of questions then pointed at the sword at his side. "What is _*that!*_ Ooh! Konoha! Where is that? Is it nice? Oooooh!" Hara rambled on.

"Shut UP!" Hinote yelled, running out of the alleyway. As he was back out in the streets, he held his head. "Oh my god that was annoying! It's true... Alleys are dangerous. You never know who might be hiding in them." He mumbled and headed for the exam area.

-------------------------

Tenshi looked up as the announcement was made. "I have a feeling we just got a mission..." He said to Hikaru and Gan.


----------



## Cjones (May 30, 2009)

_"What's the deal with those freaks?''_ She said as she looked mainly at Mion.

Atsuko followed Sakumi's gaze and immediately knew she was talking about Atos and them. "I'd rather not go into full detail, but their dangerous try not to provoke them." Atsuko said keeping her gaze on them for a while. Takao walked up in front of Atsuko and gave Sakumi a quick had shake "It's good to meet you Sakumi-sama I'm Takao as my team leader has already pointed out and that." Takao pointed to Leiko who was sitting on the floor toward the door "Is Leiko-kun please forgive her she's not very social" Takao said bowing.

The door of the stadium started to creek as they opened echoing throughout the whole stadium. A lone figure appeared through the door and began to scan the area looking from someone. She spotted her target and began to advance on her location. An arm reached out and touched said person's shoulder as the person began to speak "It's been a long time Atsuko." Atsuko quickly turned around to see who it was calling her name and grabbing her shoulder. The person she saw made her smile larger than she had in a very long time "MINORIIIII!" Atsuko yelled out and pulled her into a great big hug.

_Eariler
Minori could be seen walking through the streets of Suna as she tried to make her way to the stadium. "This place is much smaller than Konoha, but...has more of a how can I say? Homely feeling than Konoha has." The streets were bustling with activity and it seemed like the whole town and some over were here "All this for the chunin exams?" Minori thought. A few minutes later Minori had arrived at the stadium and stood infront of it's large doors. "Alright Atsuko is right behind here." Minori began to push opens the doors as they creeked loudly.

When she entered she noticed a girl sitting right by the door wearing black. They stared at each other for a moment before Minori began searching the room. Soon her eyes zoomed in on her target "Good she hasn't noticed me yet I'll be the surprise of her life."
End_

"It's good to see you to Atsuko" Minori told her rubbing the back of her head. Atsuko let Minori go as they stared at each other for a minuted "Your still the same even though your happy to see me you want show it on your face." Minori closed her eyes some and gave a slight smirk though it looked kind of frightening "You know me all to well Atsuko."


----------



## Gardenhead (May 30, 2009)

Sousuke's arm was breaking. Yuukaku could hear the strain. He was watching him, some strange ninja, knee planted at the base of his spine, twisting and pulling his arm backwards. Sousuke's black eyes were screaming. The torturer stopped, just before the breaking point. His victim collapsed to the ground, shaking.

The strange ninja looked up, and immediately made eye contact with Yuukaku. A soft tremor rumbled up his spine: the two eyes that were burning into his own were craggy granite grey.

_*Snap.*_

Yuukaku's head whipped upwards from where he was slumped against the wall. Gripping his neck (which ached from the sudden movement, but had at least stopped bleeding), he rose unsteadily to his feet. He smiled painfully as he saw his opponent still unconscious across the room - _if that dream hadn't interrupted me, he wouldn't have stood a chance._

Before anything else, Yuukaku checked himself over for injuries. His leading guard arm - the left - was heavily bruised, his right lesser so. The scratch on his neck wasn't as deep as he had feared, and didn't warrant treatment. His head was thumping. The mental encounter with the grey eyed torturer and Sousuke had already left his memory.

Focussing more fully on the room at large, he noticed two things: firstly, that Kenji had obviously run off (_useless man_) and left him a headband, and secondly, a black haired girl was standing serenely amongst the wreckage. Yuukaku narrowed his eyes. Her hair and eyes were the same colour as Sousuke's, but that was where the similarities ended: she had a less brazen look about her, and her body shape (_like most normal people_, he thought) was much slimmer. She looked alarmingly slight in fact, probably less physically capable than Yuukaku himself.

Looking closer, he noticed the Nara clan's insignia on her gloves. He frowned. The Nara were dangerous, but also generally intelligent. He could only hope so - assuming that this girl was the third member of his squad, he didn't relish the idea of being the one having to keep Sousuke on a constant leash. Though they would be led by a jounin, Yuukaku had the nagging thought that his other two teammates may cause him more problems than they helped him with. Still, Sousuke would probably be a good distraction, and - assuming she had a good enough control over it - the Nara girl's shadow manipulation should mean that he wouldn't have to waste too much time running about. That black cloak suggested a hint of melodrama in her personality though, and those goggles were ridiculous.

_*Throb.*_

Deciding to abandon his scrutiny of the Nara girl, and definitely wanting to get as far away from the muscular idiot on the floor as he possibly could, Yuukaku snatched his headband off the table, flicked one last inquiring glance into the girl's eyes, and walked out of the building, into the fresh spring air.


The day was a fine one, but Yuukaku ached, and needed rest. He began the walk home, glancing back as he did at the Hokage monument. He certainly wanted to become as powerful as the Hokages one day, but he couldn't see wanting to do all that paperwork. And the responsibilities left no time for dreaming.

He almost walked straight past his flat. Close to the Hatake clan's territory, Yuukaku lived alone on the first floor. The building was rough brown stone like most of the Konoha architecture, with a slate roof and faded orange drainpipes. He had no idea who lived in the flat below him. 

For years he had lived with his uncle, Shinji, but now that Yuukaku could take care of himself he had no reason to stay with him and besides, they were both fed up of each other's company anyway. The flat Yuukaku now lived in belonged to his mother, though she had never lived in it - it was apparently effectively some heirloom passed down to her by some dead relative. Her real house had been sold long ago, when she left the village.

When he moved in, Yuukaku had found the flat dirty and covered in webs. He had cleaned the place up, but his single room remained spartan: a bed occupied one side of the place, the other was given over to books and tools. 

Pushing the front door open, Yuukaku climbed the set of stairs, unlocked and entered his room, closed the door behind him and set himself down on the hard floor, back against his bed. He supposed he should be thinking about his recent experience in the exam, and becoming a fully fledged ninja. He thought nothing of the qualification though; he had never doubted his ability. His two new teammates didn't interest him either, though they had been mildly diverting in person. Sousuke was a brute, the Nara girl quaint but probably useless.

He groaned, shifting himself so that he was laying flat on the floor. He gazed up at the naked, broken lightbulb above him. He could feel himself changing. A few days ago, he had simply wanted to laze about, be content. After the close call with Sousuke (though he could've beaten him more convincingly if he hadn't have had to be cautious with his first jutsu - it seemed that Kenji hadn't noticed anyway), he wanted to get stronger. 

Taijutsu interested him, and he felt a certain exhilaration in beating an opponent physically with one's own strength, but for the moment it wasn't the area that most interested him, nor was it where his immediate affinity lay. Practicing genjutsu was a tricky thing though - you couldn't put a tree trunk into a trance, and finding a partner to torment wasn't easy. 

Too restless - if aching - to simply lie there however, Yuukaku pulled himself to his feet, and decided to practice his ninjutsu. After all, he had to have something to fall back on if his opponent wasn't quite as stupid as his large teammate. Arranging a row of kunai in front him, he made the handseals for Soushuuha - the wall opposite wasn't in a great condition anyway. Concentrating, Yuukaku executed the technique - two of the kunai rose from the ground and flew into the wall. One of them was embedded.

Yuukaku smiled - he was getting the hang of this.


----------



## Michellism (May 30, 2009)

Matsuko watched as Yuukaku left the classroom, She approached Sousuke who was being helped up by his devoted fanclub. She threw the headband at Sousuke landing on his lap. "You idiot couldn't you try to be more careful, You nearly wrecked the whole classroom" She looked up and noticed that he had ripped her hand drawn picture of Kaion. "MY HUBBY'S PROTRAIT!" She said as she ran checking the condition of her drawing which had been torn to shreds. "SOUSUKE!" She said as she turned back to the muscle head who was to infuated with his own body to pay attention to anything that had happened.

(Zugaikotsu's Hideout)

We see Shiden in his brightly lit room the medical machinery that was hooked up to him was the only sound coming from the room. The rooms plastered with the Uchiha Symbol adorned the room as Shiden merely stared at his sheets. The door opens a young woman in her early twenties walks into the room. She has long black hair tied into several braids and wore an all black kimono with pink sakura blossoms decorating the bottom. She had a tray of food in her hands and sat next to the sickly Uchiha bringing up a spoonful of rice to his mouth. "You have to eat you know" She said as Shiden quickly knocked the spoonful of rice to the floor. The rice raining down on the cold tile ground she quickly picked it up and placed it back on the tray without saying a word. She sat back down on the bed and began to stroke his face with the softest of hands "I have faith in Zugaikotsu but if he fails you always have me" She said as a way to reassure the powerful man.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 30, 2009)

(Academy)

Sousuke brushes of the chunks of wood and other debris off him, His fan club had made sure he was more then okay and began to flood his ears with the sound of their familar voice. He turned to Matsuko who was bitching about her broken picture "Get over it will ya its not like that Idiot Kaion is gonna notice you anyway, hes to into his porn stash to like any real girl" He said followed by his cocky laughter as he took some time to admire his body. "That Yuukaku kid sure is a strange one, He got lucky back there but next time BAM!" He said as he punched the air pretending it was Yuukaku's face "He wont be so lucky" His stomach growled a bit as he scoured his pocket for some money. All he found was lint and a half eaten gumball turning to the spastic Matsuko he bluntly asked "Mind treating your new team mate with some lunch?" Sousuke said with his trademark smile as he placed the headband in his back pocket.



(Shibato's House)

We see a sea of strange statues, ornaments, and charms decorate a dimly lit apartment. We see a broken television with a sword stuck threw it and a few turtles who have made the mans apartment his home. In his room Shibato was reading over the genin's profiles that he was assigned to he would grunt every now and then when he stumbled open something of interest. "Yuukaku, Sousuke, and Matsuko This is gonna be quite a squad" He said as he struck the head of one of the nearby turtles. He merely smiled until the turtle bit him granting a different response.

(Sunagakure)

Rakiyo walked along side Team 5 with his usaul scowl on his face. He examined the members there and came to the conclusion that they were all freaks. Hikaru had been talking the whole way to the castle and it was getting on Rakiyo's last nerve as the sun beaming down on him quickly ate at his patience "WILL YOU SHUT UP!" He finally said causing the little girl to jump back a bit. Yabimichi quickly became defensive and started to bark at the unruly genin. He patted Yabimichi's head "You know i think you'd be very tasty" He said with a devilish smile on his face as the comment painted a horrid look on Hikarus. Yabimichi bit and sank his fangs into Rakiyo's hand causing him to yell out in pain "IM GONNA KILL YOU!" Rakiyo said as the dog and him stared off the tension between the two could be felt.

(Zugaikotsu's Hideout)

Shiden let the womans words sink in for a bit before raising his struggling eyes to her. He squinted as he tried to capture any image possible, The Magenkyo Sharingan had done a great job of eating away at his vision and nearly leaving him blind. Without saying a word he turned to his prize possession, The container that held his sisters right sharingan eye. He watched it bob up and down in the watery container. He let himself fall back onto his pillow and drifted off to sleep. The machinery hooked up to him keeping him alive.


----------



## Gardenhead (May 30, 2009)

It was quiet in Yuukaku's flat. 

He didn't mind - he liked it most of the time. But at this present moment, the quietness of the room only served to draw attention to the dull throbbing of his head. 

He didn't like perspiration. Feeling hot, feeling exhausted, not able to get comfortable. If he continued training any more, he'd probably regret it - his head was complaining anyhow, so he gathered his kunai together, placing them back in his pouch. 

After he had stowed the pouch away, Yuukaku took his notebook from the small, chewed oak bookshelf opposite his bed. He usually kept the book in his kimono, but he'd removed it earlier in the day, anticipating a fight. The covers were plain and black, worn but sturdy. Opening it somewhere in the middle, he resolved to write a poem - something to calm his head. 

All he could think of was sadness. Wanting to write concisely (he was growing tired, and rest would no doubt do him good), he chose to write a single haiku. He thought about the important things in a shinobi's life, about the current state of affairs in the fire country and Konoha, about spirits and about humans. Too many ideas filled his head. He quickly jotted down:

Behind the housing,
In grit, thunderous white wings
Rupture, rot, and reek​
He smiled sadly, and snapped the book shut. Dropping it into the inside pocket of his Kimono - which he drew around him, as a breeze was beginning to stir through the window - Yuukaku sat for a few seconds on his bed, before lying down completely, on top of the covers. He closed his eyes, and immediately began to dream.



_The ground was a slithering mass of creatures that defied all description. Yuukaku recognised the scene. Amidst the muck and blood, vile mouths gaped with hunger, lust, and pain, all around his moss covered stone. All around, the world wept. Saline tears seared the wounds of the monsters, viciously provoking their perpetual torment. Yuukaku was amidst all this, but also above it. It made him scream with sadness, but he longed for these monsters' pain to soar.

Wrenching himself from his stone seat, Yuukaku stood to survey the chaos more fully. He stared on and saw only a fiery vista of purples, oranges and maniacal reds. The landscape was flat. All that stretched out before and behind him, and to every side was suffering. His muscles were crying out to convulse with disgust, but he wouldn't allow them to. He remained still and almost regal, an absurd figure amongst the debaucheries and dismal horror around him. 

Then, by chance, he glanced downwards. He threw his hands to his mouth as he fought the urge to retch - it felt like a hundred eyeballs were pulsing inside him. He couldn't believe he hadn't noticed before. All of these shapeless creatures, deformed and despicable, were crying, screaming, retching and biting with their mouths; but their eyes were what made Yuukaku's heart want to burst. They were all - every one - greasy, bloodshot and stained; but every pair of those wretched eyes was a broken, granite grey._


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 30, 2009)

Soraio giggled lightly, watching the various Genin around him. He was psyched, and his adrenaline was flooding his veins. Still, Soraio felt the tension....it undercut the posturing and bravado, making the area feel heavy. And it wasn't just because of the exams; even the civilians seemed wary and on guard, as if something was simmering below the surface. _Oh well, not my problem...._ Soraio thought, nodding at Miyako as he slipped on his eyepatch. "You got it, _nekama._"

Entering the exam hall with his teammates, Soraio leaned up against the wall, ducking his head slightly. Anyone looking at him with just a glance would think he was an attractive young girl....what a shock they'd get if he looked up.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 30, 2009)

Miyako walks in with Soraio, "Alright, just keep quiet and don't draw any attention to ourselves. We can just stay out of people's way and then people will be surprised with what we can do once we meet them during the exams. Understood?" Miyako says firmly. He shakes his hair in front of his eyes, standing against a wall near Soraio. His fingers shake abit from excitement, he was dying to get on with the exams. He wanted to cut someone open.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 30, 2009)

"I know, I know," Soraio uttered in a tone that would've come across as sweet if he were a girl; as it was, it was just plain creepy. "I'll behave, I promise." Soraio glanced up at his shoulder, or rather, above his shoulder, at the handle of his treasured sword. The long katana was worn almost like a staff due to its length. "And so will Reiki," Soraio promised his friend, smiling in his usual way.

Looking around the room, Soraio began searching for their fellow Konoha Genin....


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 30, 2009)

Miyako looks around the room slowly, not too many people were there yet but there was still some time. He notices a group from Kumogakure that looked...interesting to say the least. And another one from Kumo who Minori seemed to be associating with, but Miyako decided to stay out of that. Then he sees a group of genin from Amagakure. "Looks like we have some wide spread competition..." Miyako says quietly to Soraio. He pushes his hair down in front of his eyes more, just barely showing narrow vertical slits for him to peer through.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 30, 2009)

Michelle Parisi said:


> Once entering the village Hikaru's hallucination came to end returning to what normalcy Hikaru is. The announcement roared threw the Suna streets ''Aww and I wanted to go sight seeing'' A dissappointed Hikaru moaned. She turned to her teammate Gan and try to get him to talk to her which had been her goal for the whole week they've been together. ''Hey Gan do you know they called us over there?'' She leaned forward tying to see under his face, Yabimichi barked as the smell of food caught his attention.



Gan retracts himself away nervously from Hikaru's curious gaze as she closes in on him. Her hyperactive nature unsettles him and he doesn't know quite how to deal with her. First she thought he was an alien from some movie and now she's always trying to talk to him. No one ever wanted to talk to Gan as a child since he's been all alone and he feels like a proverbial fish out of water here.  

Gan hides his face even lower under the collar of his coat, "Um....yes good point. Tenshi's right it looks like we finally have a mission..." he says in a low and awkward voice. The squad makes their way over to the castle. 

Elsewhere Kaion sits casually on a bench stuffing the last Sandworm kebab into his mouth, literally slurping it as if they're ramen noodles, not even taking the time to chew. Kaion belches loudly and then pats his stomach, "Mmm...sandworms taste better then I thought!" he exclaims. His stomach grumbles in protest however as if saying, _"Oh you won't think that way come 2AM tonight and you're rushing out of your bed to find the toilet!"_

Kaion turns around on the bench and takes out a folded piece of paper from his pocket. It's a drawing he made of that Kiya lady, it took him three hours to make....

*Spoiler*: __ 







He secretly drew it on their teams long trek to Suna. Kaion would sneak glances at her now and then, while making his masterpiece. At one point she actually looked over at him which scared Kaion so he just did the rest from his memory. 

"She's gonna love this when I sneak it under her door all super stealthy and stuff!" Kaion exclaims. "Hehe..I'm gonna write from your secret admirer could you please wear more towels....hehe!" 

Kaion still hasn't realized that the fact that he depicted Kiya saying, _"Kaion is super awesome!"_ might be a dead giveaway. He folds the drawing back into his pocket and heads off to find the other Genin, lost in his fantasies of a world where all hot kuniochi, except for the fat ones, wear nothing but towels, and aren't all angry super scary monsters.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 30, 2009)

Taiyo followed his team mates in to the exam hall with a smile on his face. He had completely ignored everything his team mates had been saying. All he was thinking about was how far they had come. Then, when he entered, he felt like he had just been hit with a wonderful blast of air. He felt like it had smells that brought back memories. He looked around at all the fellow genin around him, mostly with excited smiles on their faces.

"These will be the best chunin exams ever!" he yelled, with a couple groups of roars following. He was ready to prove himself. He was ready to prove the Hyuga name. To prove that not all Hyugas are what people sterotype them for. He had a smile on his face, and he brought in the wonderful environment around him. Now, he knew that the exams were all fun and games.

He knew of the dangerous road that was going to follow, and he felt he was ready for anything anyone or anything would throw at him. He was ready to prove just how far he would go and just how hard he would do it. Then, he realised what Miyako had said about not attracting any attention...


----------



## Cjones (May 30, 2009)

"So how have things been since I left home Atsuko?" Even though Minori and Atsuko hadn't seen each other in over 4 years it seemed like their friendship stayed as strong as ever. "Well after you left Minori...to tell you the truth I was in a bit of a funk hehehe." Atsuko laughed nervously at the comment she just made. "Eventually I meet my new friends who are in my squad now." By this time Leiko had walked over to her team intrested in this girl Minori who she heared Atsuko talk about.

"Minori the boy in the ANBU outfit is Takao and the girl who just walked up is Leiko" Atsuko said pointing to her teammates. Takao walked up and shook her hand while Leiko stayed there staring. "It's nice to meet you" Minori responding shaking Takao hand and she glanced over at Leiko before turning her attention back to Atsuko. "I noticed that another team are from Kumo do you know them?" Atsuko and her team face paled some "Yea we know them. Their crazy Minori...the Raikage brought them from some kind of cult and sent them here."

The word cult spiked Minori's intrest some "Do you mean the Jashin cult?" Minori questioned. This time Leiko was the one to say something "Yea...how do you know that?" Minori remebered back to when they had to  infiltrate one of the compounds. "I was on a team that infiltrated one of the compound to save the children their...and we destoryed it." Atsuko was surprised "You were on that team Minori? I heared about it some weeks ago in the village."

Before Minori could give her an answer Leiko burst for some reason "YOU THINK YOUR TOUGH BRAGGING ABOUT THAT!" She yelled. "Leiko-kun!" Takao and Atsuko yelled. "You think that makes you tough? Bragging about it...I dont't see what Atsuko see's in you. Since you've been in here I've been watching you and how you speak and walk. Your whole cool attitude pisses me off." Leiko pushed pass her teammates and shove Minori who just stood there and stared at her.

Atsuko ran up and grabbed Leiko's arm "What do you think your doing pushing my friend like that? Besides we don't need this kind of problem right before the exams...Leiko are you listening." Leiko didn't hear a word Atsuko said as she just stared at Minori. Some kind of rage had built up in side her and she just exploded maybe it was jealousy, but Leiko would never admit it.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 30, 2009)

Miyako turns his head to Taiyo glaring at him sharply, "Shut the hell up..." he growls, dangerously close to ripping Taiyo's throat out to keep him from talking. "Hopefully Kaion will come in soon enough with his cocky attitude so people pay attention to him and not us..." he says more to himself than his team. He pushes his hair down over his eyes again, leaning back against the wall. 'At least Soraio knows how to listen...' he thinks to himself. 'I wonder what Rakiyo is doing...' his mind started to focus more on that while waiting.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 30, 2009)

Taiyo turns his head to Miyako after his comment about Kaion. "Don't talk good things about him..." he said in a joking manner. He looked between both of his team mates. "You guys are so optimistic." he said sarcastically. He looked between both of them with a smile on his face. "Come on guys! This could be a major turning point in our lives! This could be the spot where we become chunin! Enjoy it...the only excitement we will have in our lives from here on out is battles..." he said, beginning to lose himself in the thought of all of the exciting battles they would have in the future.

"I feel like I'm the only one enjoying this. Lighten up. Socialising is a great way to find out other peaople's abilities. It's also a great way to find out who can be your allies and who will be your rivals." he said, losing his smile.

"Remember when we first became genin, and we first made our team?" he asked. "Well, back then, I was really shy too. I never got out of my house which had a bad outcome. But you know how I got passed that? I talked to people. I started trying to make my own friends. Sure, I can still be a little shy now, but I changed because of it. If all of us on this team can do that, then the exams will be a breeze."


----------



## Cjones (May 30, 2009)

It was a standstill in the stadium as Minori and Leiko locked eyes with each other. If looks could kill then both of these girls would be dead right now as they stared down at each other. Leiko snatch her arm from Atsuko and got in Minori's face. "Atsuko has told me all about you...if you think your so tough then do something. Right here I can show that even your not on my level" Leiko said loud as it echoed in the stadium. Minori stared at the girl and wondered where all this anger was comming from.

They hadn't even talked to each other and yet here this girl was all in her face. Minori knew the consequences of fighting and she couldn't do that to her team. She began to walk away, but felt herself being pushed. "Come on...fight" Leiko yelled as she pushed Minori over and over and over. Shoving her in the shoulder and poking her. "I've never seen Leiko-kun like this...it's not like her at all" Takao said to Atsuko worried. "This may be my fault for bragging about Minori...Leiko thinks she is my rival and my feel Minori is here to take that away from her." 

Atsuko just looked on as she pushed and shoved her friend. She knew Minori was going to fight back and she knew interfering was just going to make it worse. "Leiko...please give up and stop...I like the old you better....surprisingly." Minori keep her composure as the girl pushed her "Girl...either stop pushing me...or you'll regret it later" Minori said in a monotone voice she was beginning to get pissed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 30, 2009)

Kaion walks around the complex that houses the exam hall but he can't find it. He notices a older Suna Ninja standing against the wall, so Kaion decides to ask him where the exam hall is. 

"Yo sand dude! You know where I'm supposed to take this dumb test or something? Maybe I can talk to someone so I can just skip it....you know 'cause I'm like already like an awesome Chuunin in my mind."  

The ninja looks at Kaion with an annoyed expression. Kaion's first mistake was calling him sand dude, and his second mistake was insulting the villages version of the exams. Suddenly he smiles and points Kaion towards a hall down the left, "Oh yes just go this way. That's where we let all the prodigies go to skip this test!" he says, hoping that Kaion is as absent minded as he really seems.  

The guard is actually quite spot on with his analysis of Kaion....


"AWESOME!" Kaion exclaims with a laugh and he walks off. "Hehe...I bet all those guys will be surprised when I'm already a Chuunin before they even take the dumb test!"

_Five minutes later..._
Kaion sits in a large room with a bunch of old ladies. They all sit in front of looms, with long rolls of yarn. The sign outside the room read, *Suna Womens Knitting Association*, but Kaion thought that it was just codeword for super awesome prodigies. 

Kaion looks over at a lady who looks like she's about 200 years old. "Hey Grannie so when do they give out uh.....you know like the Chuunin diploma's and stuff?" 

The woman stares at Kaion curiously, "Excuse me?"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 30, 2009)

"Socialising isn't what we're here to do, we don't want be people to know our abilites..." Miyako growls, not moving from the spot from against the wall. "We don't care about your little story Taiyo..." he says getting tired of hearing his team mate ramble on. He turns his head slightly shooting a glare at Taiyo. "If you don't shut up soon so help me Jashin..." Miyako says angrily, looking at his hand with Jashin symbol scarred into it at the same time.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 30, 2009)

"Don't threaten me Miyako. I did nothing to upset you in any way." Taiyo said, looking at him with a straight face. "I'm just saying, staying quiet isn't always the best thing. Sometimes you have to socialise to get what you need." Taiyo said, turning his head to look at all of the other genin in the room. "Most of them look weak anyway..." he said, looking back at his team.

"Lighten up a little." he said, then going silent and sitting down. He began to think about the entire road he had traveled to get this far. All of the training he did with his sister as a small child...the fight with Koyaiba that turned into a rivalry...the missions...a small smile grew on his lips, as he remembered everything. He was happy to meet all of the people he had met. He looked up at Miyako, suddenly recalling something he had just said.

"Why did you just say Jashin...? Are you talking about the camp, or..." he asked, unable to say the rest. He got a curious and worried look on his face, as if he was worried for Miyako.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 31, 2009)

Giant sewing machines, and old fashioned looms fly out of the entrance to the _Suna Women's Knitting Association_. "OW! HEY WATCH WHERE YOU THROW THAT SEWING NEEDLE, GRANNY!!" Kaion yells as he runs out the door. Streams of multi colored yarn drape his clothes and hair as he speeds away. He had unintentionally caused a riot when he told an eighty year old woman that she didn't look a day over 500. He really thought that she was that old and was only trying to be nice but then she flew out of her wheelchair and body slammed him. 

"WHAT ABOUT MY CHUUNIN DIPLOMA?!?!?" Kaion exclaims, feeling jipped. He's starting to think that those old ladies have nothing to do with the exams. Suddenly a ninja passes him by, he wears a Suna headband, "Huh?! Chuunin diploma?" he asks Kaion, then he notices his leaf headband.  

Kaion nods at him seriously, his head looks like a pinata with the mountain of yarn ontop of him. "Yeah man I was promised that I didn't have to take the exam 'cause I'm a genius and way overqualified! Do you guys know where I can sign up for the Jonin exams?"  Kaion just had to ask, hey you never know. 

The ninja laughs, "Oh I know where you belong!" 

Five minutes later...
Kaion flies into the exam hall and lands on his rear end. The ninja at the entrance chuckles and then claps his hands, "There you go have fun!"

"That was rude buddy you're lucky I don't kick your ass!" Kaion yells at him. He stands back up, still with the yarn draped over his face and looks around, taking stock of all the ninjas. "Who are all these rejects? They all must be the one's who failed," he wonders. 

"HEY ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET MY CHUUNIN DIPLOMA?" he asks loudly.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 31, 2009)

(Exam Halls)

"HEY ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET MY CHUUNIN DIPLOMA?" Kaion asks loudly.

The Rain genin look as the clueless Uchiha asks around, Hyoshi walks over to Kaion and because of his height has to slouche a bit to meet him eye level. "You know what bud i was thinking the same thing" Hyoshi whispered to him as Sakumi and Gyoshi looked on with a horrid face. "That Idiot hes found another Idiot" Sakumi said as she nearly lost her mind of two idiots of such epic porportions being in the same place. Gyoshi looked threw a text book of Ninja Hints but couldnt find anything to help him in this situation "Sakumi what do we do?" He said with concern in his voice as an apocalypse scenario played in their head. Hyoshi continued to talk to the Leaf Genin "Hey dude you like porn?" Hyoshi grinned as he pulled out his personal stash from his book bag. "I've got everytime of girl you could ever want from any type of village so whaddya say? 10-20 Ryo a mag" Hyoshi offered as his buisness man like nature took over.

Sakumi scanned the arriving genin "2 from Kumo, 3 from Leaf, 1 from Rain. It seems the Chunin exams is gonna be quite diverse this year" She said gripping her sword an anticipation. "We can't lose after all we're the only group of genin from the Rain village to every complete an A rank mission in their Rookie year" Sakumi said to Gyoshi as a way to boost up their lacking confidence. "Yeah your right Sakumi" Gyoshi said to his self proclaimed leader as he continue to watch Hyoshi interact with his new Leaf Village friend.


----------



## Michellism (May 31, 2009)

(Sunagakure)

Hikaru had failed at her attempt to get Gan to talk to her and she began to think he didnt like her that much but before she could confront her suspicision Rakiyo had began to fight with Yabimichi and even threaten to eat him. Pulling Yabimichi back at a safe distance she went head to head with Rakiyo even though she was usaully kind of an air head she did have her temper just like anybody else. "If you ever touch Yabimichi again I will castrate you with a rusty crack head spoon and force feed your testicals down your FUCKING THROAT!" Hikaru said as she had taken her words from The Movie "Killed or Be Killed 2: Way of the Green" Featuring martial arts actor and former Leaf Ninja Rock Lee. It was a preety old movie but she enjoyed watching the classics. She regained her compusure and returned her back to her squad. 

Her mind began to wander as they got closer and closer to the ruined castle. The place was dilapitated and destroyed and had seem to seen its share of battle threw the ages. Numerous tattered up Sunagakure flags decorated the area and the terrain became more rocky. Yabimichi whined a bit in fear as they got closer and closer, something about this place just bothered her dog and she wasnt one to ignore her instincts. "You okay Yabimichi?" Hikaru asked as the dog burried his face into her shirt. Turning to Vergil and the scientist "Sensei what's in that castle?" Hikaru asked as she was curious to find out what was bothering Yabimichi.

(Konoha)

Matsuko swore never to buy lunch for Sousuke again as he cleaned out her wallet from his massive bill. Annoyed the two walked down the leaf village streets, she was getting kind of hot in her black cloak so decided to take it off and tie it around her waist. "Sousuke" She finally said trying to ignore his antics. "Yeah" He said followed by a loud belch "What do you think of Yuukaku? I mean we are going to be a team after all so i guess we gotta start getting along right?" She said but Sousuke was too busy looking at his reflection as they passed several windows. She sighed "Why do i even bother?" Matsuko said finally giving up.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 31, 2009)

Miyako smirks some opening his hand with the Jashin symbol on it, "If you're asking if I follow him then my answer would probably have to be...yes..." Miyako says grimly. He looks down at Taiyo. "I enjoy their way of thinking, there are just some people who don't deserve to live and should be sacrificed for not believing." He says sounding somewhat dark. He looks around seeing just about everyone. "I guess the exams will be getting underway soon..." Miyako says quietly changing the subject.


----------



## Vergil (May 31, 2009)

Exam hall

There was a quiet buzz around the huge hall, aside from a few noisy individuals. Sena looked on, the Flash of the Sand; the fastest Jounin, perhaps in the world. He had become somewhat of a celebrity and was prominent on cereal boxes and huge billboards around various cities. Sena walked in.

"Evening guys and gals! You all ready?!" he said enthusiastically. The Kazekage had recieved bad publicity and Sena was just the guy to build up the Sands reputation again. The reaction to his entry was mixed. Some looked at him with scorn, others looked at him with wonder, but all of them were looking at him.

"Ok well first test is this way."

The sun was beginning to set and the stars started to peep out from the clear dark sky. It was a New moon so the land would be especially dark.

There were a few judges at every section of the massive obstacle courses. There were two identical courses side by side at each station. There were 30 stations in total, inorder to elimate any unfair advantage other teams may have by simply watching. Scorpion pushed to the front to get a better look.

"I sseeee." he hissed

"What." Kratos asked 

"It sseems that it will be a raccce."

"Mhmm." Mion said stirring and looking sweetly at a genin. She was slowly unbuttoning her shirt. Kratos dragged her by the hair to the front. "Ah! Oh...well it looks like we can do naughty things to the team running beside us."

Mion walked a little faster and approached Sena.

"Sennnsseiii" she beckoned him. Sena turned around with a smile but was a little taken aback by Mion. "Yes?" he asked

"Are we restricted to our own course?"

"No. Except for that bit." He pointed to a spinning moving platform. "You have to be in your own bit there, but other than that you're free."

"Thank you." she whispered, barely audibly and blew him a kiss.

Kratos had that look on his face. He was getting ready to destroy anything and everything. Scorpion watched all the other genin trying to size them up both physically and mentally.

They received their station number. 13. Unlucky for some. Sena was explaining some of the history behind the exams and other boring things. Scorpion took great interest in it, Mion sat on the floor and was nibbling at her fingers, whilst Kratos was warming up. They noticed a group looking nervously over at them. Looked like they were the ones facing off against them. Mion bit harder into her fingers, she couldn't wait.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 31, 2009)

"If you ever touch Yabimichi again I will castrate you with a rusty crack head spoon and force feed your testicals down your FUCKING THROAT!" Hikaru said as she had taken her words from The Movie "Killed or Be Killed 2: Way of the Green" Featuring martial arts actor and former Leaf Ninja Rock Lee.

Her words shook Rakiyo as he backed off a bit, Her bubbly demeanor was decieving as he didnt expect that kind of response out of her. Feeling kind of embrassed Rakiyo kept quiet and walked a safe distance from Team 5 and the Senseis. He watched a nearby black snake slither away as it dissapeared into the cracks of the rocks. "I hate these guys" He mumbled to himself as he kicked a nearby rock causing to skid a bit before coming to a hault. Rakiyo stopped as he examined the rock he had kicked, Team 5 and the Senseis continued to walk ahead not noticing he wasn't moving. The rock was shaking "The grounds moving" Rakiyo said to himself as he watched the ground play with the rock.

He lifted his head letting his eyes take in all of the castle. Something wasn't right with this place, he couldnt put his finger on it but something almost omnious seem to reside within it. The wind blew causing Rakiyo's blonde hair to waft in the breeze, he watched his bandaged arms and remembered Siyatsu's warning. "Yuna just patched you up a couple of days ago so don't use that technique more then twice on your mission" Though his arms had healed the pain from the elemental training was still there. "Hope i don't have to use it Drunken Sensei" With that he walked at his normal pace not caring wheather he walked beside them or not. 

He continued to scan the rocky ground until something caught his eye, A white snake. He was simply amazed that something like that existed he remembered his late mother telling him that the white snake was a symbol of rebirth and luck. For a moment it seemed like the snake even made eye contact with him before slithering away into it's dark den. He was a few feet away from the group as he stared at all of them, The castle was getting closer but he didnt really care. To him this wasn't really a mission more like a field trip and decided not to take it seriously. As he continued to watch the Leaf Genin he felt an emotion grow inside him a familar emotion...Hate.


----------



## Vergil (May 31, 2009)

*Team 4 & 5*

Vergil looked at his team.

"Silence." he said with authority and a cold look in his eye.

"We shall be taking a look into Suna's rich history via these caves." he pointed to some stairs going deep underground. "Such an experiennce will be of great use to you."

The red headed Mai came up with a flashlight. "Yes, it's fascinating down here. Come!" she beamed enthusiastically.

The ground shook violently once more, as the group went down into the dimly lit caves.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 31, 2009)

The Rain genin took their spots: Number 27 Was the lucky number they drew as they looked at the crazed Kumo genin once more before looking at one another. "An obstacle course huh" Hyoshi said as he clicked the tip of his boots against the ground making sure he wouldn't slip. "This will be a piece of cake, Hell Amagakure's buildings are more complexed then this" Sakumi said with a devilish smile on her face as she patted her sword one more time. Gyoshi who was still looking at the freaks called the Kumo Genin he turned to his teammates "Good thing where not near them huh" Gyoshi said with a bit of laughter in his voice. 

Hyoshi was strecthing letting his muscles unwind "It was an act ya know that right Gyoshi. Sure they're bloodlust is undeniable but" Sakumi and Hyoshi almost looked as if they where posing in how confident they where standing "Where the Rain genin for pain's sake we've seen more blood shed then any of these diaper ninja's ever will" Hyoshi said as his dreadlocks danced around with his streching motion. Sakumi had began to examine her surroundings and was already coming up with a strategy, Calling in her teammates for a huddle the three genin talked over their strategy and agreed. They turned to the obstacle course with a smile and couldnt wait to get the test underway.

(Zugaikotsu's Suna Lab)

Okina's veins were completly visible as the pressure in her body built. The chakra was being pumped into her body at a faster rate now as it started to manifest itself into a bubble like armor that surfaced from her skin. Zugaikotsu watched with anticipation as it finally seemed that his moment finally came, the moment he would create a Jinchuuriki. Okina let out hellish screams as her skin began to peel away and the armor began to outline her body. The blood infused with the chakra and slowly began to transform her into something else. The alarms started to blair as the chakra began to go off charts and the subject became more and more unstable. Unable to refuse defeat Zugaikotsu pushed for the test to continue no matter what the cost. The chamber gave way to the immense chakra and exploded instantly killing the scientist who where watching. Okina seemed to have become a Jinchuuriki as the armor had taken hold. She let out an animalistic roar as the pain was unbearable, She combusted causing an explosion that scarred Zugaikotsus face. The smoke and debris began to clear as Zugaikotsu made it back to his feet and to his dismay as he watched the carnage...it was a failure.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 31, 2009)

Miyako shakes his hair out of his eyes looking around, "A race, aye. This shouldn't be to hard." He says to his team confidently. Miyako got the number for his team, 16. "Not bad..." he mutters. "Alright guys, no holding back here let's win this race." Miyako says confidently having no doubts that his team may lose.


----------



## Michellism (May 31, 2009)

Hikaru looked at the less the inviting cave as Yachimichi became even more frightened. Turning to vergil she began to wonder wheather it was safe to enter the caves or not due to the shakes "Vergil Sensei are you sure it's safe to enter...Doesn't seem to stable" Hikaru said as she gripped Yabimichi tighter. Rakiyo had just enter the cave but still kept his distance from the group Hikaru began to feel a bit bad but had no time to worry about that now. She examined the caves a little longer and they seem to go on forever expanding and separating into hundreds of dark tunnels and catacombs. She gulped of the prospect of getting lost in such a place as it began to remind her of a movie she once saw called "Konohagakure Jones and the Desert tomb of Anubis".

In the movie there where hundreds of traps and pitfalls as well as dangerous animals and curses that inhabited the place. The movie ended in typically Iwagakurewood fasion where the hero triumphed and got the girl in the end as well as leaving the adventure with all his friends. Hikaru though she lived in her own little world wasnt an idiot and new that if such a dangerous situation had arose the outcome would most likely not be the same. She looked towards the Sensei and Scientist hoping for reassuring words to calm her and her dog down.


----------



## Gardenhead (May 31, 2009)

Yuukaku woke up and winced. The wound on his neck was closed up, but it ached - his left forearm in particular had turned plum-purple while he slept, and his whole body felt stiff. 

Rising up, he stepped into his small bathroom and splashed his face with cold water - catching his own eye in the mirror, he lowered his gaze to where the red-tinged water was falling away. The nightmare crept into his mind again. He wasn't afraid of it while he was awake (and while he slept, he was always lucid), but it confused him. It served as a reminder of the potency of the subconscious. He was glad of his rising efficiency with genjutsu - it gave him freedom for a kind of creative expression that physical arts sometimes denied him.

Stripping to wash, Yuukaku felt stronger than before - his body remained lean, but more toned. He felt fresher than he had done before, despite the dull aching in his body, and his mind felt sharper. Nonetheless, he cursed his rotten luck getting thrown into team 6; teams 1-5 were apparently already taking part in the chuunin exams, and they would doubtless be improving in all areas fast. He would have to train independently if he wanted to catch up to them.

A while ago, he wouldn't have wanted to catch up to them. Not if it meant hard work. But Yuukaku was getting a taste for it - the feeling of getting stronger, and ultimately the satisfaction of victory. Losing became a much more dangerous option on real missions - losing could mean death.

The sun was still high as Yuukaku began dressing. He felt refreshed, and confined by the small walls of his flat, so he decided to go for a walk. He hadn't received any orders yet, but he pocketed his weapons pouch just incase - he stored it opposite his notebook inside his kimono, out of sight. His flint-flecked red hair falling straight about him, he locked the door and set out into the day.

It was cooler than before, but still bright. Yuukaku began strolling down the leafy street, toying with a smile before a smash of breaking glass cut the peaceful air behind him - immediately alert, he swiveled on the spot and turned to face the way he came, in his battle stance and with one hand inside his kimono. His rough hair scratched the still tender mark on his neck. Nothing happened.

There was no blurring of vision, loss of hearing or strangling sensation - this was no hallucination. A female scream ripped past his ears, and Yuukaku erupted into a sprint. Approaching the front door to his own flat, he immediately saw the source of the first sound - the ground floor window was broken. Tying his hair back quickly (and, he hoped, unnecessarily), he dived gracefully through the jagged hole and rolled, propelling himself deftly onto his feet, back in stance. He'd never seen the interior of the flat beneath him.

It was shabby, much like his own dwellings. Peeling off-white paint clung to the walls, a broken lightbulb almost identical to his own was hanging sadly from the ceiling. The air was charged. At the sound of strained breathing, he noticed the body of a woman on the floor by a beat up sofa. She was bleeding from the mouth - not seriously injured on the outside, but heavily winded. There could be damage beneath the surface. Yuukaku took a step towards her.

A metallic sound behind him - flicking a kunai into his hand he twirled it, rotated and flicked the weapon towards the source. There was a bizarre silence as Yuukaku looked up, and saw nothing. The kunai had disappeared, there was no opponent, and there hadn't even been the sound of a deflection.

_*Argh!*_ A searing pain burst into his left shoulder blade. He threw himself onto the ground to his right, just in time to see a second kunai rocket past him and embed itself heavily in the concrete wall. Feeling for the first, he wrenched the short blade out of his back, gasping at the pain. He wasn't stupid though, he couldn't let himself get hit again because of one painful strike. He had to focus.

_But the woman was his priority._

Propelling himself upwards with his good right arm, he just had time to notice that the woman had disappeared, before he was lifted off of his feet and sent flying backwards - he yelled out has the jagged edges of the broken window tore at him, and he landed, bleeding heavily on the hard ground outside. 

_Urgh..._ Yuukaku struggled to his feet, both arms and his back covered in cuts from the broken glass. Gasping at the pain in his gut from the landing, he barely had time to catch his breath before a blow caught him in the stomach, and sent him reeling backwards. Managing to stay on his feet, he whipped his gaze upwards and saw his enemy for the first time. It was the woman who he'd seen lying on the floor, bleeding. She was dressed in the outfit of Anbu, black but with the animal mask missing. Her dirty blonde hair stopped at her shoulders, and was rough like a man's. 

Seized with a sudden realisation, Yuukaku flipped backwards and onto a low tree branch, bringing his hands together in a seal. Crouching, he watched his opponent as she began a slow smile. She was pulling at the hilt of a short sword on her back. She broke into a run and -

_*KAI!*_

The world washed away. Yuukaku was standing on the same spot fifty feet or so away from his flat where he had heard that first sound of glass smashing. In front of him was his uncle, Shinji, trying to suppress a chortle and ruffling his dirty blonde hair with one hand.

_Bastard_, Yuukaku muttered. _What the hell do you think you're doing?_ 

Shinji adopted a quizzical expression. _Me? Why, just checking up on my nephew of course!_ He'd given up suppressing his laughter and was chortling happily to himself. 

_Checking up on me?_

_Hahaha! I'd heard you'd been making a bit of a name for yourself in the genjutsu department! Managed to secure a draw and pass your genin exam with a pretty strong opponent - of course when I heard that opponent was Sousuke Higarami I had to come and see you; the boy's a dolt, and you only managed a draw?! Come Yuukaku, I taught you better than that..._

_Taught me?_ Yuukaku allowed himself a chuckle of his own now, _You brought the rent in sure, but you never taught me a thing about being a shinobi! Not that I could learn much from you anyway - do the rest of your team know that a genin can see through your genjutsu?_

_Besides_, he added, _it was supposed to be a taijutsu fight. I would've won outright if I could've used genjutsu from the start. It was only because of that idiot Kenji that - _

_Heeey, hey! That's enough belittling your elders for now Yuukaku. Kenji's a bit of a mess sometimes, but he's a good guy, and not a bad shinobi to boot. Now then... Hmm, what was I going to say... Ah, yes! I've gotta go now, things to do. Just wanted to pop by and see how you were progressing. Congratulations on passing your exam!_

_But - _

Too late - Shinji was gone. Yuukaku sighed to himself. That man was infuriating. Still, he was proud of himself for seeing through a genjutsu of that level - Shinji was a skilled shinobi, even if he did have some minor quirks in his personality.

Shaking his head, Yuukaku set off once again down the road, deciding to perhaps seek out his teammates. His earlier anger at Sousuke had worn off, and he should probably try to get to know them a bit better if they were to be a team. He began walking in the general direction of the Nara clan's territory - he'd have to pass through most of the major thoroughfares on the way, so with a bit of luck he should bump into one of his squad. 

Striking up a whistling tune, he picked up a brisk pace. Harbouring a confused mixture of emotions, he nonetheless felt happier than he'd done in a while - he couldn't wait for his first mission.


----------



## Cjones (May 31, 2009)

After some time Atsuko and her other teammate pulled Leiko out of the way and went to the other side of the room. _"Such jealously"_ Minori thought as she went to another side of the room. A brief moment and doors in the staduim could be heared opening and then closing. A sand genin came out to to greet them Minori was sure she'd seen his face, before, put she couldn't put a name with it.

The sand jonin lead them outside into the humid night. The sky had turned dark, but it wasn't pitch black kinda like dark blue like you see in those horrid romance movies. Bugs and other little critters could be heared as he lead them to the first exam. "An...obstacle course?" Minori said surprised. She wasn't expecting the first exam to have to do with running...something she didn't enjoy to do to often. Never the less Minori went and pulled a number for her team "....10" was all she said as she went off to the side and started streching.

Minori began streching every possible muscles in her body any boy would find some kind of sexual pleasure in watching that, but with Minori it would be best to keep it to yourself. She began to look around as the stars in the sky gave her enough light to see peoples faces. Minori paid attention to this one girl from the other Kumo team as she bit down on her fingers "Hmmm better keep my gaurd up. Better yet...where the is the rest of my team?"


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 31, 2009)

"Eyes sharp, _nekama,_" Soraio whispered to his teammates as he stood next to them. He grimaced at the sight of the course; of the three, Soraio was physically the weakest, though possessing the greater variety of techniques. Glancing over his shoulder at Reiki, Soraio realized it would slow him down...but he couldn't just drop it...._That might work,_ he thought with a smirk, coming up with a plan.

Tossing his beautiful black hair over his shoulder, the pretty boy continued looking over the competition, something he'd been doing during Miyako and Taiyo's conversation. "Keep one eye on them," he said. "They'll be the type to get in our way....let's return the favor." Soraio cast his green eye over the participants again, his eye patch adding to his darkened demeanor. _....I can't feel the wind,_ he thought suddenly, and began shaking skittishly, like a spooked horse. _Calm down, Soraio....just nerves....relax...._ Still, Soraio couldn't help but feel something......dark...was going to happen.


----------



## Kuno (May 31, 2009)

With a bit of nervous and loads of apprehension Kiya moved as close to the starting positions that she could.  “Why aren’t those two here to root on their squads…” she mumbled to herself as she waited for the first test begin.

“Dante-san is probably off being a dumb ass like usual and Vergil-san took my team and went on a mission…”  Tenka said stepping next to Kiya.

“Your right…Tenka!  What the hell…Vergil just took your squad.  Damn him.  You need to learn how to be more forceful with him.  He doesn’t realize when he is stepping on someone’s toes.”  Kiya said with a deep sigh.

“It’s okay Kiya.  He is a stronger ninja then I am…”  Tenka mumbled rubbing the back of her neck.  

“If you want to be with your squad then go catch up to them…” Kiya said pushing her friend slightly.

“Really Kiya it’s okay…really…” Tenka said giving her a smile.  “I will just take over for his squad here.  It will be fine.  I will totally corrupt them.  Maybe then he will learn.”

Kiya chuckled and nodded.  “That might not be such a bad idea.  Corrupt Vergil’s team and figure out how to teach Dante a lesson….” she said grinning maliciously.  The two girls then began to plot as they watched the race for the start.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 31, 2009)

_*Obstacle course*_

Hinote looked around and found Minori stretching quite whorish. He walked over to her, checking out the other competition at the same time. "Minori-chan. Hey." He said, stretching with her as well, just less like a whore. "Competition looks pretty fierce, eh?" Hinote asked, trying to make simple conversation. He looked at Minori's stretches again, before looking away as she stretched ungodly. "You know, the less whorish stretches you do, the less chance you have of being an old whore with a mile-wide vagina. I mean, look at the other teams, ogling you like you are a piece of meat. Not that I want to discriminate about your lifestyle choice." He chuckled, knowing that it would anger Minori.

That was the odd thing about Minori anymore. Nothing really scared him all that much. In fact, he found joy through mentally and verbally torturing other people, never afraid of consequences. Live in the moment. _I don't want to physically torture Minori right now, so verbal and mental will have to do..._ He thought.

_You called her a whore...._

_I know. Isn't it great?_ He thought then looked over 3 stations to station 13. _They look tough. Any guesses on them?_

_One madman who wants to crush everyone, one temptress seducer and a person with a speech impediment with S's. I've been observing._ The voice told him. He had grown fond of it.

_*The caves*_

Tenshi descended the cave, looking at Hikaru having her nervous breakdown. "Hikaru-chan. If anything goes wrong... I'll get you out of the way." He tried to reassure her. He wasn't quite sure if that was necessarily true, but a calm teammate was better than one who was freaking out. That's for sure.

_*Kusagakure team*_

As the Kusa team looked at the obstacle course, Shinme went up and picked a number. "17. This is gonna be one crazy test." He said, leading his team over to the station. He looked next to him at Miyako's team. His gauntlets crackled with lightning. "So that's who we get to crush? Fun."

"Don't rush things Shinme-kun! Let's play with them first!" Hara told him.

Seishin remained silent.


----------



## Rakiyo (May 31, 2009)

Sousuke looked at Matsuko and let her words sink in. ''Get along..'' Sousuke thought as he took one last look in the mirror. The leaf villages warm breeze bellowed threw the streets causing Sousuke's jet black hair to dance in the wind. ''You're right Matsuko'' He said with his usual grin on his face as he bid farewell to the Nara girl ''See ya later'' Sousuke headed off to his house to take a shower before paying his new team mate a visit.

Sousuke's father was a retired Chunin turned shop owner and thus he lived in a pretty nice apartment near downtown Konoha. After fightning the keyhole for a bit he finally gained entry to his apartment only to find his dad passed out in his boxers who had fallen asleep watching some hardcore porn. Sousuke quickly closed the door behind him and tried to wake his dad up as the sound of moans and rough sex filled the room.

His dad awoke abruptly and stared at his son ''So your finally home huh Sousuke why don't you fix your tired father a sandwhich?'' Sousuke's eyes twitched at his fathers command as the woman on the television screen got on all fours. The moans getting louder as the male entered her faster ''Why don't you make your own fucking sandwhich'' With that remark Sousuke was kicked into the wall leaving behind a serious dent.

''I knew this day would come'' His father said standing in a karate like pose. Sousuke rose back on his feet as the debris rolled off his back ''THE DAY YOU WOULD DISOBEY ME!'' His father said as he threw a spin kick aimed at Sousukes head. Sousuke managed to block the attack though he surely felt the pressure, He grabbed his dad by the ankle and swung him into the sofa causing it to break in two. The words Fuck Me could be heard from outside of the apartment as the porno reached its climax.

Sousuke's father made it back on his feet as the broken sofa  littered the apartment floor. The two stared each other down completly ignoring the porno flick that was playing in the back. The two rushed at one another and began to wrestle each other to the ground crashing into the rest of their furniture and walls. The commotion and movie had made people who were passing by think that some serious love making was going on. Sousuke's dad had managed to get the upper hand and pinned his son to the ground ''WHOSE YOUR DADDY'' Sousuke's dad asked as he twisted his son arm. The two males eyes widen as Sousuke's cousin stood at the doorway with a horrid look. ''Hey cuz'' A pinned sousuke greeted his embrassed family member


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 31, 2009)

Miyako notices Soraio getting a little skittish. "Calm down, you're going to do great..." Miyako says encouragingly to his team mate. "You're one of the most skilled people on this team." He says trying to boost the spirit of Soraio. "Here's the plan..." Miyako starts lowering his voice some, "Taiyo, you and I will be in the front..." he says looking to Taiyo, "That way if there's any traps or genjutsu your byakuugan or my sharingan will be able to tell." Then he turns to Soraio, "You'll take the back, if anyone tries to attack us you'll be able to take them down, understood?" Miyako finishes adressing his entire team.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 31, 2009)

Soraio took a breath, and exhaled softly. "Thanks, Miyako," he said with slow, deliberate, one-eyed blink. "I'll be able to use Kai as well, if you two end up needing it. Soraio eyed Reiki again, then grinned wickedly. "I think I have a way to toy with the other guys too," he whispered. "I don't have to be holding Reiki in my hands to use it. I learned the Kuu no Tachi jutsu from my father, so we can use the sword as a long-range weapon as a back-up plan."

His nerves appeared to be calmer now, thanks to Miyako's support. Soraio flipped his hair back behind ear; he may have been nervous, but he had it under control again.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 31, 2009)

"Good thinking, Soraio." Miyako says, ready to make short time of this part of the competition. "I can use kai as well..." Miyako said. "Taiyo, do you know anything useful that could help in this obstacle course?" he asks hoping he'd say yes. Miyako flips his hair out his face looking up at the dark sky with a few stars in it, 'Miyako...child of the night...' he thinks to himself, closing his eyes tight for a moment.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 31, 2009)

Taiyo had shaken his head when Miyako told him his answer. He didn't like that he was in the religion, but he knew that he couldn't judge him because of that. He knew he could still be his friend. When they were called in, he followed his team to the obstacle course. He listened closely to their plan. "Awesome." he said, nodding.

He activated his Byakugan to see all the way down the course, after what Miyako said. He could barely even see much of the course, he could only see about twenty five metres down. "It's really long. I can barely see one fifths of the way down with my byakugan. We will have a long way to go." he said, looking at his team grimly. He knew there was a good chance of losing, but he also knew that these exams were a test of will power too.

"It looks like they're gonna start it off with some sort of dash. Like a track meet. It's safe to say that we will win it, since we have the best team in Konoha." he said through his pride. "But I'm sure the other team is pretty good too. We gotta watch out for any tricks they have." He said. He began to get nervous, shaking a little, but he overcame it.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 31, 2009)

Miyako nods some, "Alright, a sprint. That's simple enough, Soraio youl be in the middle. Taiyo, you and I will be on each side of him with our byakugan and sharingan activated watching out for any genjutsu or traps." He says starting to draw out a plan for the course, "Taiyo during the race keep us updated on what's coming up ahead of us, that way we can stay ahead, got it?" Miyako finishes up, thinking up more plans in his ahead for whatever may come next.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 31, 2009)

Taiyo nods. "Right." he said, gulping. Taiyo was beginning to shake again. He deactivated his Byakugan to save chakra. Taiyo began to think of good things. He began to think of the past again, of the road so far. He stopped shaking. "If the other team attacks, just dodge. There are bound to be obstacles dealing with chakra, so just let the other team waste their chakra. If it gets too bad, that's when we attack." he said, looking over at Soraio and nodding, implying to the back-up technique he was talking about.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 31, 2009)

Miyako tightens the bandages around both his arms, then sticks his hand into the pouch on the back of his waist pulling out the black leather bound book. He opens it up and flips through the pages coming across a blank page he sticks his hand back into his pouch pulling out a single senbon. Miyako pricks his finger getting a sufficient amount of blood on the senbon pressing it gently to the crisp yellow page writing "Suna Ch?nin Exams" across the top of the page, drawing a line under it. 'I'll keep records on this just in case.' Miyako thinks to himself putting the senbon in the book closing it then putting the book away.


----------



## Cjones (May 31, 2009)

_"You know, the less whorish stretches you do, the less chance you have of being an old whore with a mile-wide vagina. I mean, look at the other teams, ogling you like you are a piece of meat. Not that I want to discriminate about your lifestyle choice."_

Minori stop cold as those words were uttered out of Hinote's mouth. She turned to stare directly in his eyes anger was building up inside her, but it wouldn't show on her face. "Don't play games with me Hinote and hold your tongue" Minori said bitterly as she went back to doing streches. Though Hinote was right she looked over at some of the competition and some were staring hungrily at her. "All a part of my strategy" Minori said continuing to strech for a couple more minutes.

The streches Minori was doing were indeed to loosen her up, but also part of basic kunoichi training. "Use your body as a tool of seduction and then swiftly kill your enemies" Minori said to herself. Not only that the males would be more focused on her and loose their focus on what was really important which was passing the first exam. Minori stood up and cracked her neck as she got ready for the exam. She turned to Hinote who was right by her "Don't forget this is a team effort...for now I'm trusting you."

Minori scanned the grounds to be aware of her surrondings you can never be to alert she always thought. It was cooler in the village, but it seemed it was getting more humid by the minute. 

"Hey Minori!" Someone yelled out to her. Minori turned her head to see Atsuko come towards her. "I just wanted to wish you good luck Minori" she said pulling her into a hug. In the time of the embrace Atsuko whispered "Be safe Minori...I don't know what I would do if something happend to you" she said low enough only for Minori to hear. Minori rubbed the back of her head and gave her a nod waving to her as she went to stand with her squad. "Don't worry Atsuko...I always follow the rule of keep your friends close and your enemies closer" she glanced at Hinote out of the corner of her eye a she spoke the last of her sentence.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 31, 2009)

Kaion and his new best friend Hiyoshi, the Rain Genin, sit cross legged on the floor behind Minori, watching her stretch. They both stare at her avidly as if they're watching a blockbuster action movie. Kaion stuffs his mouth full of Legendary Ninja gummi snacks (he always carries around at least ten packs with him in his weapons pouch) while his jaw hangs agape. 

They had both quickly forgotten about their teams, and even the Chuunin exams once they spotted Minori. In fact Kaion still thinks that the next test will be a sowing competition and he knows he'll ace that after fighting it out with those crazy grannies. 

"Pass me some will ya," Hiyoshi asks him. 

Kaion tosses him him the half eaten bag and then giggles like a fat boy in a candy store. "This is way better then those magazines, 'cause its real...hehe. You know her sensei is even hotter then she is. She like posed in this itty bitty towel!" 

"Really?!" Hiyoshi exclaims in awe. Kaion nods seriously and pulls out a wrinkled newspaper clipping from his pocket, with Kiya's infamous expose on the front page. "WHOAH she's a right piece of A!" he proclaims. Kaion chuckles, "Yeah I think she digs me...." he mutters. Every single glare, curse word, and menacing fist that Kiya lady had thrown his way, Kaion now interprets as a sign of affection from her. 

"Hey did that dude just call that stretchin babe a whore?" Hiyoshi asks Kaion, referring to Hinote.  

Kaion shrugs, "Meh he's a weirdo and I think he's gay..."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2009)

"An obstacle course?" Koyaiba says to nobody in particular. "That's so....lame. Can't we just take a stupid test or something?" He observes the course and shrugs, then turns his gaze on the other genin. There's Minori, giving the act of the "innocent whore" Kaion oggling her, Hinote giving her shit. Koyaiba smiled. Hinote was showing some real promise.

The foreign genin looked slightly less inviting. There was one that appeared to be trying to knaw her own finger off. Most seemed to be locked in staring contests with each other or were staring at Minori's ass. Koyaiba grinned. Nobody seemed to be paying attention to the task ahead. 

_And for good reason. Have you seen Minori's ass? Da-amn._

_Calm down. We're here to become chunin, not stare at Minori's ass._

_Yeah, but now look at her breats!_

_Do they even make shirts that tight?_

_I guess-_

_Wait. I wanna do something._ Koyaiba thought suddenly. "WHORE!" He shouted at the top of his lungs. Then he leaned back againt the wall like nothing had happened.

_What did you do that for?_

_Hopefully it'll get her mad enough to stop focusing on the task ahead._

_Yeah. Or she'll come over here and kick halfway to Konoha._

_Let her try,_ Koyaiba thought with a grin.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 31, 2009)

Suddenly Koyaiba screams out whore, like a lunatic. 

Hiyoshi looks over at him, "Who's that idiot? Doesn't he even know a good show when he sees one. Whores are cool and they're super friendly!" 

Kaion rolls his eyes, "He's just some loser...but he won't mess up our fun!" 

"NO KEEP STRETCHING!!" Kaion yells, "TURN TO THE SIDE MORE!!" he tries to throw his voice but fails miserably. 

"TAKE OFF YOUR TOP! YOUR SHIRT IS IN THE WAY!" Hiyoshi adds also trying to throw his voice and failing miserably.


----------



## F.O.K. (May 31, 2009)

Taiyo observes what Miyako just did, then hears the shouts of his two rivals. He hears Koyaiba shout whore, and hears Kaion and his twin from a foreign country shouting requests. "Hey! Yea the two pervs stairing at Minori's titties! You have the kunai in the wrong place, it goes in your pouch, not your pants!" he yells, laughing at the two. Taiyo didn't really notice how lame that sounded. He then begins to look at all of the foreign genin.

He notices all of them are focusing on Minori or are too nervous to do anything. He begins to relax even more, the distractions they had would keep them from planning. He figured maybe two fifths of the genin there had planned anything, most of thos probably being Konoha ninja. He smiled at the competition, beginning to lighten up on the nervous factor.


----------



## Cjones (May 31, 2009)

All the shouts that Minori heared were just giving her the satisfaction of knowing she was doing her training right. 

"WHORE!"

She heared some one call her at the top of their lungs. She snapped her head around to see who the perpetrator was. "Koyaiba" she said to herself and turned back to the task at hand, but not before giving Koyaiba the "Later I'm going to put you in your place" look. Minori had a feeling he was trying to distract her and it almost worked, but Minori was to far into using her seduction plan to lose her temper now. All these people staring at her and some calling her a whore (which she wasn't) would be all for nothing so she'd lose it later. She knew some would fall for it, but not this many she really wondered how dumb some of them were "To busy concentrating on me they won't even be able to focus."

From the side Atsuko couldn't help, but laugh Minori looked stupid to her, but she figured Minori knew what she was doing. A small blush appeared on on Takao face as he turned in the other direction "Minori-chan's....is uh" he stuttered as he tried to find the right words. Leiko paid no attention and stared ahead trying to think of who her oppoents were going to be and how she would go about things.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 31, 2009)

"HEY BABE LESS TALKING MORE STRETCHING!!" Misuto, the Mist Genin, yells from the corner. 

Isane crosses her arms and rolls her eyes at the level of testosterone in the room. "Look at that girl, so shameless. As if we Kunoichi need to reduce ourselves to such levels to have an advantage..." 

Misuto looks at Isane with a face of bitter disappointment, "How come you never stretch?" he asks her. 

"I'd like to examine her intestines!" Tendo says with smile, eyeing Minori with a calculating stare, while absently flipping around the scalpel in his right hand.  

Isane sighs and facepalms, and I could be back home relaxing she thinks. "What am I doing here with these freaks?" she mutters under her breath.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 31, 2009)

Miyako sits down on the ground, crossing his legs and closing his eyes. He focuses on the upcoming course trying to determine what he'll do and how he'll do it. He tries to figure out every possible obstacle that could get in his way any possible outcome. This would all hinge on teamwork. 'Rakiyo...' Miyako things to himself, 'Why does he keep popping into my head.' He shakes his hair out of his face some starting to think about his father and how much they hate each other. Then to his demise he realises it. His strong animosity to Konoha, 'I hate it all...' he thinks to himself opening his eyes.


----------



## Gardenhead (May 31, 2009)

Yuukaku had been watching from an adjacent tree. Any sympathy he had had for Sousuke in having that slob for a father was drowned out by the combined idiocy and vulgarity of the entire situation. He hopped down from the branch and continued walking with a heavier heart than before, further bemoaning the apparent state of his squad. He hoped their jounin would at least be a steady hand at the tiller.

_Where the heck did that nautical phrase spring from?_
_Ah well..._

Shaking his head a bit, Yuukaku continued walking. After a couple of minutes daydreaming on his feet, he nearly walked past what he was headed towards again - the Nara girl who was to be his teammate was walking almost side by side with him, but she was a few paces ahead and hadn't noticed him yet.

_'That Nara girl'... Ah, bugger_ - he didn't know her name. How the hell was he going to approach her without at least knowing that?

Moving to the other side of the street, Yuukaku continued walking, hoping his striking hair didn't give him away. He examined his teammate: that dramatic black cloak she'd been wearing earlier was now tied around her waist, and without it she looked even more slight than he had first imagined. She was attractive by all counts, but something about her was just a bit too... dark for his taste.

_Am I really doing this?_, he thought amusedly. He wasn't the type for sizing up a girl any time he saw one. Sighing briefly at the thought of the alarmingly high numbers of sexist idiots populating Konoha, Yuukaku strolled up beside his teammate in a friendly fashion, matching her step. 

_Hello!_, he chirped, with a little wave. She jumped, and turned to face him. _It's Yuukaku - you know, your teammate that isn't a musclebound idiot_, he said with the hint of a smile.

_You'll have to forgive me, but I'm afraid I don't know your name - would you be so kind as to enlighten me?_


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 31, 2009)

_"Don't play games with me Hinote and hold your tongue" Minori said bitterly as she went back to doing stretches.  "All a part of my strategy" Minori said continuing to stretch for a couple more minutes.

"Use your body as a tool of seduction and then swiftly kill your enemies" Minori said to herself. "Don't forget this is a team effort...for now I'm trusting you."_

"Oh you can trust me..." Hinote said. He heard Minori say the bit about seduction. "Well, Minori, you know that a woman can just as easily be distracted by seduction as a man." He chuckled, removing his shirt, revealing his body that was toned by endless training. He then grabbed the canteen from his side and put some water in his hand then splashed it onto his body, making it reflect the light from the stars.

"There is... a such thing as pervie girls and gay guys. That's where my seduction comes in. I don't care who stares." He began stretching again, smiling at Minori. During his stretches, his eye caught Kaion. He read his lips very clearly.

"Meh he's a weirdo and I think he's gay..." Kaion had said. Hinote read this on his lips. It made him chuckle.

_Are you going to take that from that disgrace of an Uchiha?_

_Doesn't bother me. He can say what he wants. I'm a bit.... weird, I admit._ He thought, looking back at Minori. "Huh... It seems other people are calling you a whore. Too bad it's not the fighting round. Maybe you should throw a few kunai their way while we do this course, huh?" He laughed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 31, 2009)

"BOOOOOOO!!" 

"YOU SUCK!!!!!!!"

Both Kaion and Hiyoshi loudly jeer and boo Hinote for ruining their show. "Get outta the way retard!" they yell at him in unison. "No one wants to see you purple haired fool!" Kaion yells. This is almost like that time when he snuck into old man Kanju's magazine shop and stole what he thought was a stack of _Playninjaboys_ but they turned out to be _Playninjagirls_. It was a traumatizing experience to say the least.  
*
"WE WANT MINORI, WE WANT MINORI, WE WANT MINORI, WE WANT MINORI!" *
*
"YAY MINORI!!"* they both chant over and over again and then high five each other. 

"Hehe...you're almost as awesome as I am!" Kaion tells Hiyoshi. 

"Back at ya!" Hiyoshi replies and they go back to ogling the picture of Kiya until stupid Hinote leaves Minori alone so she can continue stretching.

Over in the far corner, Isane smirks and crosses her arms, "That's a little better...." she mutters as she eyes Hinote. 

"I'm gonna slit his throat," Misuto grumbles.


----------



## Cjones (May 31, 2009)

_"Well, Minori, you know that a woman can just as easily be distracted by seduction as a man."_

"What is he talking about?" Minori wondered and soon it became clear to her. Hinote began to remove his shirt showing his what some would call toned body and splash water all over his body. He then began streching in...ways that weren't meant for mortal eyes.

_"There is... a such thing as pervie girls and gay guys. That's where my seduction comes in. I don't care who stares."_

Minori looked around and noticed that Hinote's actions were getting the attention of some people. Girls from other teams began to turn their gaze on Hinote and some were even fawning over them. Minori scanned some more and noticed some guys quickly sneaking a look and then turning back around which to her was an indication they were trying to hide their homosexual side. "I've never seen such idiots" Minori said and perceeded to trump what Hinote was doing.

She planted her feet firmly on the ground and bent all the way down arching her butt all the way in the air. The way she bent people could assume she was a prono star, but on the positive side this was a good routine for streching"Just a few more streches and then I'll have them begging" Minori thought.

Off to the side Atsuko had a noise bleed as Hinote took off his shirt. Leiko snatched Takao's ANBU helmet and threatned him that "He would die as a virgin" if he told anyone she blushed. It seems the rather explicit streching show Minori and Hinote were giving was paying off.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 31, 2009)

Hinote listened to Kaion and Hiyoshi's booing and threw a kunai at Kaion, but it pierced through his Legendary Ninja gummi snacks instead, spilling them into the sand. Hinote chuckled at this then threw a shuriken that ripped the picture of Kiya in two down the middle. He laughed more then.

Minori started to compete with Hinote's stretches, which greatly amused him. He continued to compete as well, doing stretches that showed off several parts of his body at a time. "Are we really competing over this?" He laughed, standing on his hands before flipping back to his feet. He then did the same bending stretch that Minori did, his ass up in the air as well.

Hinote continued his porn-star-esque stetches, watching as girls and some guys alike watched him and Minori stretching.

_You are despicable..._

_I'm you, right?_


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2009)

Koyaiba regards Hintoe with impassionate eyes. "Are you really _that_ gay?" He asks simply. "There is no way in hell any stright guy would do that." Beside him, Ali's nose starts bleeding. "Damnit, not you too." he watches Kaion and sighs. "At least that idiot has the right idea." he looks back up and makes a disgusted sound. It appeared that Minori and Hinote were both competeing with each other for the title of worlds biggest slut. "Will you two stop trying to out sex the other? This is starting to remind me of the time my TV got stuck of the late night adult channel." Then he gets a devious glint in his eyes as an idea forms in his mind. Briskly he steps up to the duo and puts his hand up to his mouth as if he was holding a microphone. "Hello ladies and gentlemen," he says to the assorted genin. "I'm Koyaiba Hairu and welcome to this weeks edition of Konoha's biggest pornstars!" he pauses as if to accept applause. "Today we have two very talented participants. First, a man who would enjoy cutting out your intestines and playing jump rope with them....Uchihaaaaaa HINOTE!" Again he pauses, listening to imaginary clapping. "But in the other corner, soemone with 'street experiance' if you know what I mean," There are some chuckles from the crowd. "Please welcome....MINORIIIIII!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 31, 2009)

Kaion looks at his torn picture and laughs out loud, "HAHAHA!! You toothless, purple haired, emo, wannabe!! Take a look at...THIS!" Suddenly he pulls out another crumpled newspaper photo of Kiya, like a magician pulling a rabbit out of his hat. Kaion has several of them in fact. After first seeing the photos of Kiya, he spent his whole allowance and bought a stores worth of _The Konoha Times.  _

"That old picture you ripped up was the one I put next to my pillow before I go to sleep!" Kaion kisses the photo in his hands puts it back in his pocket. 

Hiyoshi points at Kaion's gummi snacks on the sand, "He messed with your snacks dude! That's unforgivable!!" 

Kaion nods, "I know right...first he messes with our show and now he messes with our food. He broke like every guy law in existence right there!"  

"Well let's teach him a lesson," Hiyoshi mutters. He forms a quick set of handseals and places both his palms flat on the ground, "Doryuu Taiga - Earth Flow River!" he exclaims. 

Behind Hiyoshi his teammates shake their head in disbelief. "Why is that idiot already revealing his skills to everyone!?" Sakumi wonders with a facepalm.

Suddenly the ground beneath Hinote turns into a large pool of mud. Just as Hinote does his extremely feminine handstand like a gay acrobat from the Cirque du Soleil, his hands sink into the swirling river of mud.

"MY TURN!!" Kaion yells and he forms his own handseals. He places his right hand around his mouth and spits out a small fireball at the ground around Hinote that engulfs the mud, causing it to harden around Hinote's sunken arms. 

Kaion and Hiyoshi laugh and high five. "Hey man we should....you know like teamup 'cause our combined awesomeness is almost too much to handle. Kinda like in those buddy cop movies, you know like Rush Hour Shinobi 6!"

Hiyoshi nods and laughs, "Cool! I got dibs on Jackie Chun!"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (May 31, 2009)

Hinote laughed as his hands were stuck. He easily pulled them out of the ground then slammed them against the ground, breaking them. Afterwards, he looked at Koyaiba having some odd fantasy in his head. He shook his head and looked at Minori. "I think we've got them distracted." He whispered in her ear. "While they're distracted, we've got a head start. Whaddya say, babe? Dance off?" Hinote chuckled.

Hinote had this distraction plan in mind. _See? There was a point to all of this._ He thought but there was no response from the voice. _Anybody home?_

_Yeah... Kaion called you toothless, but you got that tooth put back in... And you are certainly not emo._

_Ehh... He's just dumb._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 31, 2009)

"Heh! Look at that jackass tryin' to act all cool after we just pwned him!" Hiyoshi declares, referring to Hinote. He pulls out an old issue of _Busty Kunoichi_, Women of the Rain edition. 

Kaion nods and waves a dismissive hand towards that nut job Uchiha. "Yeah he's just a wackadoo, you know. One minute he's all..." he starts miming Hinote's voice and mannerisms, "Hi I'm Hinote Mrs. goodie two shoes Uchiha....and then the next moment he's all like, grrrr...I'm angry at the world and ramming my yellow tooth into my bloody gums!"  Suddenly Kaion notices Hiyoshi's magazine and instantly forgets about toothless Hinote. 

"OOOH! That's a collectors edition isn't it!?" he asks the Rain Genin. Hiyoshi nods and they start talking about their adult magazine collections, their scatterbrained minds moving onto the next subject, rapidfire style.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 1, 2009)

“Kiya…is that your squad?”  Tenka said pointing at Minori and Hinote almost horrified.  “They are…I mean…”

Kiya looked closely and began to laugh.  “They are perfect…” she said with a giggle.  “Oh come on Tenka.  Don’t you remember what we pulled?  Unfortunately it backfired on us…”

“That’s right!”  Tenka said giggling with a deep blush.  “That was the funniest thing….”

“I know…we almost didn’t pass the exams.  I didn’t think Dante-kun or Vergil-kun had any blood left in there bodies.”

“Yep.  The first and only time I saw Vergil lose his cool.  You think he never saw two girls kiss before.”  Tenka said giggling once more.

“Well at least they weren’t the only ones that had the issue.  Luckily they stalled the exams for a couple of hours.”  Kiya said watching the show with a chuckle.

“Yeah.  And, be glad they finally allowed us to compete.  If it wasn’t for them…”  Tenka sighs.

“Yep.  We owe the hokage a lot.  We will support her no matter what…”  Kiya said.

“Of course…” Tenka agreed as they continued to watch.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 1, 2009)

Senna watched the genin playing around.

"Um...you sure you guys are ready to be chuunin? I mean, it's great that you're all light hearted out there but I think you're attracting a little unwanted attention." Sena said pointing to the judges on the sides of the obstacle course. They were each writing something down on their clipboard. 

"Anyways, I'd get into your starting position. When the little explosive note goes off," he pointed to the paper on the ground, "then you start. If I'm not mistaken that should be happening -"

*Suddenly the paper exploded and the 1st exam was underway.*

The Cloud genin were already off. They attacked the sprint like a cheetah after it's prey and were head and shoulders agead of their genin rivals to the left of them. Scorpion was lagging behind but he noticed the net they had to crawl under and recalled the architecture of Suna

'Odd, why make a net when they can easily make rock tunnels?' he thought . The net was very low and it would be tricky for Atos to get through it. Indeed Atos tried but was struggling, he came out yelling in frustration.

Scorpion had already made the handseals and released a Goukakyou no Jutsu, burning the net to ashes. He glanced at the judges who didn't blink an eye. 

Mion focussed on the wall, it was a piece of cake. She started running up it with her chakra feet when spikes suddenly popped out from it. She leaped off the wall, somersaulting and landing like a cat on her feet

"oh dear." she made some handseals and activated her Mizu bunshin, from the water they were each carrying. Enough for two. Her and the two bunshin ran up the wall finding the correct path and finally reaching the top of the wall. The other two watched and followed the path, going from left to right.

Mion looked back at the genin who were still struggling at the base of their wall. "Hm. Not nearly challenging enough". She took out some heavy duty explosive notes and threw them all across the top edge of the platform of the wall, so that when they did get to the top...

Mion wanted to sit and watch but was slapped back into reality. The other side of the wall didn't have spikes so it was easier to go down.

Next up was an eeriely clean path. Scorpion smiled.

"Traps. Must be." he said as the team prepared themselves


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 1, 2009)

Miyako jumps up at the sound of the explosion then takes off. He starts running top speed through the first sprint moving as fast as he can, Taiyo and Soraio right next to him. The trio comes to net, "Can't waste any time..." Miyako mutters making a few hand seals "Goukakyuu no Jutsu." He spits a flame out of his mouth incinerating the entire net. His group continues to run making it to a wall. Miyako sends some chakra to his feet then starts to run up the wall, only to have spikes come out at him. "Shit..." he mumbles, "I know what I can do..." he says activating his sharingan. He runs up the wall again, carefully this time, making note of where all the different spikes came out. With his sharingan he easily avoided all of them and discovered a path for his team. Miyako points to the right end of the wall, "Run straight up there and jump two yards before the top." He shouts down to them. He remains standing at the top of the wall to catch his team mates.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 1, 2009)

*BOOM! *The starting alarm rings and Hiyoshi is dragged away from his new best friend Kaion by Sakumi as she and Gyoshi sprint full speed. "BUDDIE NO!!!!" Hyoshi said in dramatic fashion acting as Jackie Chun from Rush Hour Shinobi 6. The two idiots stared at each other teary eyes with their hands held out. Hyoshi's face turned serious "You must live, YOU MUST FIGHT!" Taking the quote from the end of movie Kaion nodded as Hyoshi turned around picking up speed leading his teammates. "You know Hyoshi sometimes i wonder if you can get any dumber but you always manage to surprise me" Hyoshi smiles taking Sakumi's Insult as a compliment "You know me I'm the Rogue of The Rain" he said as the rain genin neared the net.

Sakumi quickly formed some hands sign and created a water clone that ran in front of them. The genin looked at one another and nodded as the water clone exploded using the water that fell on the floor as a slip n slide to by pass the next. Hyoshi was the first to tackle the wall as he ran out. Spikes shot out piercing his foot "AHHHHHHHH" Sakumi shook her head as she turned to Gyoshi "Would you please?" She said as Gyoshi formed his own handsigns. POOF! 2 Shadow clones appeared beside him without saying a word the clones already knew what to do as they grabbed unto Hyoshi's arm forming something like a link chain. Gyoshi and Sakumi grabbed the Clones hands as they where catapulted over the wall, The last clone finally freeing the cursing Hyoshi dissapated causing him to land on his face.

"I Hate those clones" Hyoshi said as his face made out with the ground. Sakumi quickly picked him up "Come on start moving" Gyoshi noticed a clearing of the path up ahead and noticed it was too open. "Traps" Gyoshi thought as Hyoshi sprinted in front of them full speed. "HYOSHI DON'T!" His team mates called out as a spring of traps where activated. Poison Kunai flew at him from every direction. Gyoshi formed some needed handsigns as a Shadow clone appeared in front of Hyoshi, The clone smiled at him and Exploded sending Hyoshi flying back but getting him out of the slew of Poison kunai. "YOU IDIOT WATCH WHERE YOUR GOING! YOUR A SHINOBI DONT FORGET THAT!" Sakumi lectures as she runs threw the field of Kunai

"Your a shinobi dont forget that" Hyoshi said mockingly sticking his tongue out to her back. Gyoshi laughed a bit as the two try to catch up to their teammate. The Genin caught up to one another and stared off into the distance into their next obstacle their way. "WHATEVER COMES OUR WAY!" Hyoshi said looking straight ahead "WE'LL FACE IT HEAD ON!" Sakumi said finishing their little chant as a smile grew on their face.


----------



## Michellism (Jun 1, 2009)

Matsuko jumps back a bit as Yuukaku had caught her off guard. At first she thought it was Sousuke in disguise but that suspicision quickly went out the window once he opened his mouth. "Enlightened, Hmph I'm pretty sure Sousuke can't spell any words that require more then four letters let alone use one" She thought to herself. Playing with her goggles a bit, Her bright blue Nara gloves visible she introduced herself. "My names Matsuko Nara of the Nara Clan. Nice to meet you" She said with a smile on her face. 

Matsuko was heading down this way to go shopping for new clothes as a way to treat herself for passing the genin exams. Her bright idea popped into her head as she looked at Yuukaku "Hey why don't you come with me for a sec, im going shopping and i really need someone to tell me if the outfits fit me or not" She said not waiting for an answer as she dragged Yuukaku by his forearm heading to the nearest clothing store she could find. Once inside and after what seemed forever of looking threw a moutain of clothing she sat him down in front of a dresser. "Wait here okay" she said followed by a wink as she dissapeared behind the dresser door.

Within a few moments She came out wearing a tight t shirt with the word "Ramen" printed on it that showed her "assets" off and tight black jeans that outlined her feminine figure. "Well what do you think Yuukaku?" She said hoping that a male prespective could put her in the right direction to capturing Kaion's wavering heart "Do you like it?" She asked as she did a full turn.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jun 1, 2009)

Soraio opened his eye at the sound of the explosion, dashing off right behind his teammates. The one hundred meter dash didn't give any problems, even though Soraio had to visibly work at moving at his normal speed with the added weight of Reiki on his back. 

Getting up the wall proved slightly more difficult, even with Miyako's guidance. Clapping his hands together once, Soraio took a flying leap at the wall, scrambling up like a monkey. Even as a spike popped out, Soraio grabbed it in his hand and used to flip himself up a little higher. However, as he hit the wall again, the rock seemed to implode, crumbling inwards. His grip lost, Soraio frantically tugged the Reiki from his back, sheath and all, and plunged it into the high wall. Swinging on it like a pole, the young Genin leaped up onto the sheathed blade, taking a split-second to recover.

Then, jumping back up the wall, Soraio reached down and tugged the Reiki from the wall, leaping the last segment of the wall and clenching Miyako's hand in his own. "Thanks _nekama,_" Soraio whispered, getting up and moving to the side so that Taiyo could duplicate the tactic, placing his sword on his back again. Staring out again, Soraio blinked slowly with his eye. "No sign of any obvious obstacles....which means the obstacles are concealed, hahaha..." Soraio tossed his head again, his hair dancing in the air.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 1, 2009)

Matsuko... Well, she'd certainly surprised him. Yuukaku sat somewhat dazed on his seat, stifled a little by the atmosphere inside.

_Oh, I'm really the wrong one to ask_, he hastened to comment, smiling. _I've always preferred a more traditional kind of style myself, but_ - he noticed a slight hint of disappointment in Matsuko's features - _I'm sure anything'd look good on you._

He was being polite - she was extremely pretty, but he was beginning to get a headache already, cooped up indoors. Not wanting to seem rude, he smiled absently again, before standing up to stretch his legs. He was beginning to feel rather faint. Realising the movement must've seemed somewhat abrupt, he quickly added _I'm sorry - it's just a little warm in here; I have something of a fragile temperament._ He didn't mention the hallucinations.

_Do you mind if we take a seat outside? It's warm, we could just relax for a while... _He suddenly had an idea;_ anyway, there's something I want to give you._ He tilted his head, waiting for an answer.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 1, 2009)

The rain genin was making good time and the judges where noticing their teamwork and creativity, They continued until a bear rose from the ground. Its mouth snarling as its heavy spit spilled from its mouth slapping the ground with its stick force. "WHAT THE FUCK! WHY ARE WE THE ONES WHO GOT STUCK WITH A FUCKING BEAR!" Hyoshi complained to Sakumi as if she had the answer. Before anybody could respond to Hyoshi's complaints the bear swung its massive claw in their direction, The rain genin managed to back up enough to dodge the entire swing though the sonic boom of the strike shook them.

"SHADOW CLONE JUTSU!" Gyoshi called out as another Shadow clone appeared beside him the two pulled at each other with Ninja wire running around tieing the bear with the steel Thread. "GOT YA!" The two clones called in unison as they admire they're handy work. The bear roared as it outpowered the durability of the steel snapping it like a twig. The Gyoshi's fell to the floor as they were no longer holding anything, Hyoshi ran up and cocked back his fist "EAT THIS YA DUMB BEAR!" Hyoshi called out as he delievered a punch to the abdomen of the furry bastard.

A moment of awkward silence took over as the bear and Hyoshi glared at one another the bear roared causing Hyoshi to run back a bit. "STUPID BEAR!" Hyoshi cursed at the monster from behind Sakumi. She sigh and face palmed herself "Guess its up to me then" Hyoshi smiled as Sakumi gripped at her sword. The bear stood menacing as it snorted hot air in her direction. "You're gonna regret that" Sakumi said not backing down from the heavy beast, The bear leaned back and swiped his claws in her direction. SWISH! In a flash blood splashed in all directions as a heavy bear claw fell a few feet away from the action.

Sakumi sheathe her sword back as its glimmer dissapered behind its casing. The bear roared in pain as the blood spewed from its stump of an air. Gyoshi's clones grabbed the bear from behind in a headlock. Sakumi looked at Gyoshi who merely gave her a nod as she ran back a safe distance. The bear wrestled to get the genin of him "Bye Bye" The clone said as it lit up and exploded. Bear chunks and blood rained from the sky as Hyoshi covered himself with his bookbag. "A bit overboard don't ya think" Hyoshi said to Sakumi who was borrowing covering from the bloody rain. "Shut up will ya" Sakumi said as the bloody mist finally cleared. They continued running until they ended up at a giant wall that couldn't be climbed by chakra. There was a riddle written on the hard stone wall.

Those who seek to reach the moon
Must first sink to the bottom of the lake
Those who seek to die alone
Where never shinobi just fakes

"What the hell does that mean" Hyoshi asked as Sakumi and Gyoshi racked their brains trying to solve the riddle. After a couple of seconds Gyoshi finally solved it "It's simple, Those who seek the moon must first sink to the bottom of the lake. Which means not to capture the literal moon but it's reflection. And Those who seek to die alone where bever Shinobi just fakes means those who become Shinobi just for the glory instead of teamwork where never shinobi to begin with" Hyoshi still dumbfounded looked at his teammates "Sooo" Gyoshi helping out his idiot partner "Don't you get it they all talk about fakes which means" Gyoshi places his hand on the wall and after a handsign the wall dissapates. Hyoshi steps back a bit in awe "This walls a fake to, it was nothing but genjutsu" A proud Gyoshi stated "Way to go Gyoshi" Sakumi said with a smile as the rain genin continued down the obstacle course.

(Suna Cave)

Rakiyo, Team 5, Vergil, and The scientist headed down deeper into the caves. The seismic activity increased the deeper they went. The lights flickered with each shake and a bit of the cave cieling would shower them with pebbles and dust.  "GOD THIS IS SO BORING!" Rakiyo yelled at the top of his lungs his hand burried in his pockets "BORING BORING" The empty cave echoed back to him. "What the hell are we gonna learn walking threw a fucking tunnel Vergil" Rakiyo said as his paitience had completly run out.


----------



## Michellism (Jun 1, 2009)

(Konoha)

"Something you want to give me?" Matsuko asked as her curiosity was peeked. "Sure just give me a sec to change back and pay for this" Matsuko went back to the dresser and after a few minutes came back out with her black coat tied around her waist, her goggles were gone as she had placed it in her coat pocket and now whore her black leaf village headband around her neck. She headed to the counter and paid for the clothes she had try on. Leaving the store with Yuukaku by side she finally asked him "So what is it you have to give me?" She asked as her black her swayed with the motion of her walking.

(Sunagakure)

"BORING BORING!" Rakiyos words had echoed threw the cave walls, Yabimichi barked at the echo believing it to be somebody else.

Hikaru chuckled a bit "It's just an echo Yabimichi" She said as she laughed a little bit more. Her nervousness and tension had left her body a bit as she began to get comfortable with the dark leaky surroundings. "PSST...Gan...Gan" She began to whisper to her fellow teammate though he just closed up like a clam and ignored her. Determined to get a word out of him she went over to him and placed Yabimichi on his head. Yabimichi happily wagged his tail as Gan's height was a new view for him. She leaned closer near Gans ear "Hi Gan" She whispered to him hoping the closeness would get some kind of response out of him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2009)

"ALL RIGHT!" Koyaiba houted as the race began. He grabbed Kaion by the collar and hauled him up. Issani was already halfway to the net. "Kaion! Fireball!" Koyaiba shouted. Instinctively Kaion released a fireball which sped towards the net, burning it to ash. Koyaiba unwound his new chain from his back and whirled it around his head, relaesing it towards the enemy team. It shruck one, and as the girl looked down in suprise, Koyaiba pumped chakra into it. The girl screamed as her legs went numb, and she dropped to the ground. Koyaiba pulled his chain back and lepaed up to the wall, running up it with only minor difficulty. He grabbed Issani's hand and hauled her over, then ofered it to Kaion. Kaion sped passed the hand and Koyaiba sighed, but continued onward. He saw one of the kids from the enemy team sprint into the straightaway and was about to follow when he heard a scream of agony. His head whipped around, and he saw that the kid had hit tripwires, and was now full of kunai. "Damnit!" Koyaiba muttered, pulling to a stop. "How do we get past this!"

"Leave this to the Uchiha genius, loser." Kaion says proudly. He closes his eyes and when he opens them they burn a bright scarlet. He looks over the course and sprints forward, leaping over tripwires and dodging the attacks when he accidently triggers one. Koyaiba watches him closely and does his best to copy Kaion's movemnets exactly. It's all going well-

*Click*

"Ah!" Koyaiba shouts. His arm is on fire, poison spreading through his body. A gasp comes up from the crowd as Koyaiba brings his mouth up to the cut and sucks, spitting it out. It's an old trick his sister taught him in case he was ever bitten by a snake, and might buy him some time. He limps weakly towards Kaion and motions for Isanni to follow.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 1, 2009)

_Ah... Hold on a second._ Yuukaku reached into his Kimono, retrieving his black notebook. _I wanted to give you something that'd give us a kind of connection... You know_, Matsuko was looking slightly confused, _so you've always got a piece of me with you._ He smiled, then laughed a little - _I don't mean to sound so forward; just think of this as a token of my friendship, something to keep with you while we're out on the battlefield._

He took a loose sheet of paper from the notebook and handed it over to Matsuko. Before she had a chance to read it, he started to walk away, his left hand waving with his back to her. _It was nice meeting you,_ he called, then he turned around to look her in the eye - _I'm sorry to leave you so soon, but I've got to meet someone; see you later!_

Yuukaku's smile disappeared as he began walking away. Matsuko was good company - but Sousuke was turning into a real problem. He set off back to the scene he had left behind in Sousuke's place, hoping he might get called by his new jounin on the way, and not have to engage with the guy alone. 

Pocketing the notebook he'd been clutching in his left hand, he slowed his pace slightly. At least two thirds of his team were somewhat sane (though he had doubts about both of them, including himself). The air grew cooler as Yuukaku approached Sousuke's house. 

He couldn't bare it. Deciding to skirt around, he took an alley to the right that headed more or less in the direction of the Hatake's territory. Sighing, he focused his eyes on the dusty ground, hoping this state of flux wouldn't last too long.


----------



## Michellism (Jun 1, 2009)

Matsuko opened the note, It was a poem. She read it and blushed as she had never gotten a present from a boy ever well expect her father but that didnt count. She rushed the note back into her pocket as she shook her head side to side trying to knock her self back to the real world. "No i mean..What would Kaion think" Matsuko though as a slew of activity happened in her mind. She headed back to her house face red from what happened, Ignoring her father and mother's greeting she went straight to her room. Insider her room pictures of Kaion were plastered everywhere she let her body drop on her bed and let out a big sigh hit her pillow. Her eyes where heavy as she drifted off to sleep.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 1, 2009)

Vergil and Mai headed deeper into the caverns with the genins close behind them.

"Don't worry" Mai said in a reassuring voice. "No-one has lived here for years. But you can see by these wall marking that when people did live here they kept a record of..." Mai went off on a long and enthusiastic description of how the people of the Suna spent their time there, pointing out rooms, beds and other things she found interesting. Vergil too found it quite fascinating.

It was then that a massive explosion shook the very walls and the ceiling started to cave in.

"Run!" Vergil shouted to the genin, grabbing Mai by the arm and tugging her out of harms way.

The explosion had caused all the torches to go out, leaving them trapped in a cave, with no light and with perhaps no way out.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 1, 2009)

Sousuke crashed threw the wooden door crashing unto the floor. Nearby passers jumped as the genin was thrown out of the house at a great speed. Chunks of wood from the door rained down on him as his cousin began to give Sousuke's father a beating. Shibato had watched the entire spectacle using an henge jutsu disguising himself as a normal villager. "Sousuke Higarami....So thats the idiot i was assigned" Shibato bemoan in his mind as he watched the idiot get back up on his feet. "He's certaintly durable thats for sure" Shibato's intrest was captured as the genin marched back into his house to be kicked right back out unto the street. "Well the Hokage did say this mission was urgent so i guess i can't afford to waste anymore time" Shibato said as he released the Henge and towered over the fallen Sousuke.

"Hey who block the sun?" Sousuke said as he spit out stray dirt from his mouth. Using Ninja wire Shibato picked him up like a puppet "I'm your sensei Shibato Kisuke, I've got no time to lecture you on how to properly block a kick so lets go. We've got an important mission to head out on" Shibato said dragging the hog tied Sosuke down the Konoha streets. Sousuke's cousin came out of the house surprised not to see her idiot cousin laying on the floor. "Where'd he go?" Sousuke's father stood up covered in cuts and bruises "If he has any brain cells what so ever probably to get away from you" Sousuke's father said as brushed debris out of his hair. Sousuke's cousin enraged turned back and returned to beating up her idiot uncle.

"HEY LET ME GO WILL YA!" Sousuke said as the Ninja wire had done its job in securing his movements. "WILL YOU AT LEAST TELL ME WHERE WERE GOING!" The action had caught the attention of many villagers as they began to point and laugh. Shibato nonchanlantly continued to walk down the busy streets dragging the kid along "To the Land of Windmills" Sousuke stopped complaining and turned to his sensei "Land of Windmills?" Sousuke asked curiously as he had never heard of the place. "But first we're going to find your teammate Yukaku" Shibato said as they arrived at Yuukaku's place of residence.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 1, 2009)

_What the..._

Yuukaku was sitting in the old oak opposite his flat, dozing. He'd hidden himself there incase Shinji had decided to pay another visit and try and catch him off guard again. As it happened, someone else had come to pay him a visit: a slightly mad looking jounin, and Sousuke. The jounin was dangling him from ninja wire, dragging him along with one arm. Mentally noting that that wouldn't be such a bad way to control Sousuke in the future, Yuukaku hopped down behind the strange pair, and cleared his throat.

_Hullo,_ he smiled. Ignoring Sousuke's disgruntled struggling, he turned directly to the jounin._ I'm guessing you're our squad leader?_ He bowed. _Pleased to meet you. I guess you already know, but I'm Yuukaku - judging from the way you've restrained Sousuke there, has something urgent come up? I don't mean to sound rude, but I would've thought we'd have got to know each other first. Still, the world's in unrest..._


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 1, 2009)

Shibato was an elite jounin renowned for his decoding skills, He was legend to be able to break any code from any land that came his way. But he was also legendary for his short attention span. As soon as Yuukaku had greeted him Shibato went off into his own little world thinking about weather he had feed his turtles before he left and weather he left the stove on or not. Shibato picked at his ear and flicked off the residue that he picked out. Reaching into his ninja pouch he pulled out more shiny ninja wire "We've got a mission to the Land of Windmills, Now my only question is either you gonna come with me or am i going to drag you like this one" He said refferring to the now angry Sousuke. "HEY YUUKAKU FUCK YOU!" Sousuke said as he was still kinda bitter in how their previous match had ended. Holding the shiny string up Shibato waited for the genins answer.

(Suna)

The cave imploded separating Rakiyo, Hikaru and Gan, From Tenshi, Vergil and Mai. The cave was dark and the sound of falling rock could still be heard. He rubbed his head and told himself "Lesson learned never curse at vergil" He said believing the cave in was vergil's fault. Rakiyo felt around until he had an unlit torch in his hand, He placed his hand near the top and focused his chakra trying to call on his lightning element. After some concentration Rakiyo managed to spark up the torch and to his dismay he found he wasnt alone. The light revealed Gan and Hikaru had been seperated along with him. "Great" He said sarcastically as he moved the torch around scanning for an exit. 

"Dammit what the hell do we do now? These rocks are to heavy to be lifted and they just came out of the academy so i doubt they know any earth based Ninjutsu" Rakiyo let out a big sigh as he cursed his lightning affinity for a bit. "Man what i wouldnt give to be a damn rock monkey at the moment" He said referring to an old show that got cancelled that dealt around the teenage lives of Rock Monkeys not surprising the show was cancelled after its first season though building something of a cult following. "Hey you guys okay?" Rakiyo finally asked though he really didnt care weather they were fine or not.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 1, 2009)

Yuukaku's heart sank as he watched his new sensei fiddling with his ear, obviously paying no attention at all to what he was saying. He hadn't even given his name. 

Remaining outwardly calm (the jounin appeared somewhat unhinged), Yuukaku replied to the brass question in the most concise way he possibly could: _I'll come_. 

Now there was only half (if he was lucky) of the team he could actually rely on - including himself - and that's if Matsuko turned out to be any use in battle, and if he himself could control his bloody headaches. 

Ignoring Sousuke (he felt like he should become used to that particular exercise), Yuukaku fell into stride beside the jounin, giving him as wide a berth as possible without seeming odd. With any luck those two would die in the next mission.


----------



## Michellism (Jun 1, 2009)

(Suna)

The cave in seperated the team, Vergil, Mai, and Tenshi had ended up on the other side of the now rocky wall. It was pitch black until Rakiyo managed to light up a nearby tourch with a somewhat disheartned face Rakiyo asked if they were okay. Hikaru looked at her self as she had only suffered a few bruises and turned her attention to the dusty Yabimichi who was fine. She sighed out of relief and looked at Gan, He didnt seem to be injured but his heavy getup as well as the dimly lit tunnel could have fooled anyone. "Yeah We're Alright" She said to Rakiyo as she held up Yabimichi whose bark echoed threw the empty leaky tunnel. Turning her attention to gan "How about you are you okay Gan?" She was concerned as she couldnt see as to weather he was conscious or not.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 1, 2009)

Right when Taiyo heard the sound of explosions, he sprang into action. He began to sprint down the course, running through the net that Miyako had burned. He had already activated his byakugan, and could see inside the wall, and could see the spikes inside of it. He easily found the path without the spikes, and dashed up it with his chakra focused on his feet. From the top of the wall, he looked at the path in front of them.

Taiyo could see nothing at first, but then spotted some line that were gleeming in the light.

"Trip wires! Ahead." he said, pointing. He dashed down the wall, and began to dash towards the wires, avoiding all of the wires. He almost activated some of them, but used his byakugan to dodge. He made it to the other side, and slowed his pace a little to wait for his fellow genin to catch up. He could see something ahead, but he was a little too far away to see.

"Something turning...I can't tell.." he mumbled to himself.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 1, 2009)

(Ichiraku Ramen, Konoha)

After begging for some money Siyatsu had managed to get some grub into his belly. Being robbed by a prostitue wasnt something that renown shinobi especially one of the Tenreiken should go threw he thought as the contents of his ramen bowl shifted with each bite he took. The Ichiraku ramen owner looked at him and laughed "What's so funny old man" Siyatsu said still lamenting the humilating event "You haven't changed at all have you Siyatsu" The Ichiraku Ramen owner said referring to all the times Siyatsu would come by as a kid. "You know now that i've think about it none of you've guys have changed that much" He laughed a little bit more to himself. Siyatsu joined in his chuckle as he began to lighten up and return to his regular demeanor. "I'm just glad Takeo aint here to see this, He'd probably never let me live this down" Siyatsu said laughing a little bit more before slurping down some ramen.

"Tell me Siyatsu, Why are you training that brat Rakiyo? I mean youre a TENREIKEN for hokage's sake your as famous as the legendary sanin where back in their day so why waste your time with that genin" The Ichiraku ramen owner asked leaning in closer to his old customer. Siyatsu leaned back a bit allowing himself to get a bit more comfortable as he tried to search for an answer. "He reminds me of his dad ya know Zenpyou" Siyatsu said as the Ichiraku ramen owner eyes widen remembering the young man "Now he was a fine shinobi nothing like how Rakiyo is" The ramen owner said as he turned back to make more ramen. "You're wrong" Siyatsu's words causing the old man to turn back "Rakiyo has the potential to become a great ninja hell he might even become a greater ninja then his father. He just needs someone to point him in the right direction" Siyatsu said with a smile causing the Ramen owner to smile as well "If you say so" He says as he returns to making ramen.

(Konoha Streets)

Shibato felt a bit more at ease having found at least 2 of his genin. He was in a bit of rush because of the urgency of the mission as well as the Hokage's temper. Walking side by side Shibato decided to amend for the rushed intro and decided to make some small talk "So Yuukaku you're senseis have told me you're quite the prodigy" He said smiling at his genin. Sousuke had gotten use to the ninja wire and had fallen asleep still being dragged threw the rocky streets. "Can't say the same for him" Shibato laughs a bit to himself as he looks at the sleeping genin. "I almost forgot to introduce myself My names Shibato Kisuke Leader of Squad 6 nice to meet you" He said smiling once more at Yuukaku. He let Sousuke plummet to the ground as they arrived at Matsuko's house "Give me a bit I just need to fetch our last member, Watch him will ya" Shibato said as he headed off to Matsuko's house. Sousuke slepttalk about his dream of being Hokage "I declare that everyone should wear a T shirt with my face on it" Sousuke dreampt as his image was plastered all over the city bringing a smile to his drooling face.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 1, 2009)

Miyako makes it to the trip wire looking at the first one carefully for a moment. He activates his sharingan, that way if he trips one of the wires it'll be easier for him to dodge whatever comes at him. He runs through doing pretty good, but in the middle he trips over one, "Shit!" he yells watching a barage of kunai come at him, he bends backwards watching the kunai soar of his body, not a single one touching him. "Whew that was close..." he says running past the last trip wire, looking straight head de-activating his sharingan, "Can you see what's ahead ,Taiyo?" Miyako asks while waiting for Soraio.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 1, 2009)

Gan looks at his teammates and nods, "I'm fine..." he mutters, his dark sunglasses making his face look even darker in shadow.  

"This should help make things more visible, besides that torch..." Gan mutters again. He raises his right hand and a small sward of Kikaichu bugs fly out from within his coat sleeve. Suddenly each bug starts glowing with a blue aura, like fireflies. Gan had asked them to use their excess chakra to light up their bodies, its his chakra anyway, they just feed on it in tiny amounts. The bug fly high overhead and light up the cave so that its much more visible 
_
Elsewhere...._
The three Mist Genin run with trained position keeping in a tight formation. Say what you will about their conflicting personalities, but when it comes time for serious business, they work like a well oiled unit. They quickly pass through the sprint, blasting chakra through their feet to give their Shunshin added speed. 

They reach some kind of net crawl. "Okay you're up kid," Misuto yells and he grabs the smaller Tendo who tucks himself into a ball and Misuto flings him like a bowling ball under the net. The young medical genin rolls under the net in seconds and springs out the other end, standing with his  chakra scalpel in his right hand outstretched. Suddenly the net falls into pieces, with multiple slashes in the ropes, thanks of course to Tendo. 

Misuto and Isane quickly speed through and they all make their way towards the wall. "You didn't have to throw me so hard!" Tendo protests rubbing the back of his neck. 

Misuto shrugs and chuckles, "You took one for the team!" he responds. 

"FLYING NEEDLES FOUR O' CLOCK!!!" Isane yells suddenly. A hail of needles fly at them, triggered by who knows what, maybe these sadistic judges. Misuto spins around in front of his team and unfurls his giant meat cleaver sword, stabbing it front of them like a makeshift wall. The needles clang harmlessly off the metal of the blade. He looks over at Isane, closes his eyes. and puckers his lip towards her, "Mommy wanna thank daddy?" he asks her. 
*
BABLAM!*

"OW YOU BITCH!" Misuto yells holding his now bleeding lip. "C'mon let's move!" Isane yells. They reach the wall and Misuto looks at Tendo again who sighs. 

"Yeah, yeah!" he growls. Misuto stretches his giant sword outwards and Tendo leaps ontop of the blade in a crouching position. "BATTER UP!!" Misuto yells as he swings his sword upwards like a baseball bat, the muscles in his neck working overtime to heave the heavy blade. Tendo flies like a missile right past the wall and lands at the top, he turns around and waves at them before disappearing. 

Meanwhile Misuto, and Isane begin running up the wall, the soles of their feet humming with chakra. Isane trips some kind of trigger in the wall and a huge buzzsaw lunges out of the wall towards her feet. Isane does a backflip off the wall and in one fluid motion hurls a kunai at the buzz saw, causing it to spark and grind to a halt. Isane lands gracefully ontop of the saw and propels herself higher. Misuto however is not so elegant and simply busts up the wall like a rampaging elephant, swinging his giant blade back and forth at any trap that springs his way. By the time he reaches the top he's sweating and panting heavily, with cuts running up and down his legs and arms. Isane appears beside him without nary a scratch on her, all she had to do was stay behind Misuto and use him like a human battering ram, it worked quite well. 

"Were you impressed by my style!!!" Misuto exclaims, wiping some sweat from his forehead. Isane rolls her eyes and runs onward, "Not really!" she retorts. By the time they reach the area with tripwires, Tendo is already sitting there waiting for them, next to a doton hole that he had tunneled into the ground. A small trickle of blood flows down the left side of his forehead but he seems otherwise fine. Beyond Tendo lays a path of craters, smoke, and scattered Kunai laying all about the ground.  

"I took care of it..." he mutters, "But I almost got clipped by a kunai at the last second. I think they're poisoned," he holds one of the kunai in his hands and places it carefully in his pouch to examine the poison for later. Isane kneels down and kisses the young Medical prodigy on the forehead, "You're a freak but a useful freak," she says with laugh. Tendo looks up blankly at Isane and shrugs. 

"FUCK THAT! I'M THE ONE WHO THREW HIM WHERE'S MY KISS?!" Misuto snarls at Isane. 

"RIGHT HERE!!" Isane yells at him, waving her right fist menacingly at him but they quickly put aside their grievances and move forward. 

"C'mon lets bust this course!!" Misuto yells.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jun 1, 2009)

Soraio daintily followed in his teammates footsteps, not having too much to worry about since they'd taken the lead with their doujutsu. Soraio did have a close encounter; the length of the Reiki poked a distant wire, sending an aerial assault that took away a few strands of Soraio's black hair. A timely duck prevented the exams from ending right there, luckily.

Bringing up the rear as per the plan, Soraio glanced up the way; he had no doujutsu, like his teammates, so he couldn't even see what little they could. "What's going on?" he inquired, regulating his breathing to keep his heart rate under control.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2009)

Ranmaru took off runni, spying the net immediatly. With swift, practiced motions he ripped the scroll off his back and slammed down a hand. Immediatly his first puppet, Scar, stood before him.

Scar was humaniod, with no eyes or nose, and his mouth was a small hole. Ranmaru attached chakra strings to him and Scar held it's arms out. With a pop, shuriken extended from both arms, forming a buzzsaw. Scar barreled towards the net and ran through it, the makeshift buzzaw cutting it down. 

Soyo sprinted forward, holding Kagomi piggyback style. Kagomi was using her accuracy to harry the other team, preventing them from gaining the lead. Geunting, Soyo simply cleared the wall and stopped short of the traps area.

"Ah shit, what now?" Ranmaru simply twitched his hand and Scar ran through the traps, the poisened kunai having no effect on the puppet. Without saying anything Ranmaru leaped onto a circling platform.

"Ranmaru." Ranmaru looked up in suprise, but it was Soyo who spoke first.

"Sensei? What the hell are you doing here? This obstacle course has been easy, I mean really easy. The other team is so far behind us they-"

"Soyo, watch out." Their sensei suggested. Intstictively, Soyo ducks, a kunai whizzing over his head. "Protect me." Their sensei says simply. Kagomi unfurls a scroll.

"Twin rising dragons." Ninja fall left and right, killed instantly by Kagomi's deadly weaponry. Soyo pushes off any ninja who get too close with a mixture of taijutsu and fuutons, with Ranmaru mercilessly hacking down any ninja who dares stand in his way.

"Wait!" Their sensei said, pointing towards some kunai on the platform. "You can only use those."

"Why?" Asks Ranmaru, not taking his eyes off the approaching prisoners. 

"Because it's part of the-"

"It's stupid." Ranmaru cut in. "Use any advantage you have. Honor means nothing to the dead."


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 1, 2009)

After the team had traveled a bit further, Taiyo could see clearly the spinning platform. But it was odd...there was nothing on it. It would be way too easy to go across that thing without any sort of trap on it. "There's a spinning platform that way...but, it's way too easy, theres nothing on it. It has to be a trap." he said, as they began to near the platform. He stepped one foot on the platform, and a puff of smoke appeared out of no where. Taiyo could see his jonin inside of the smoke, and a scroll in his hands. Enemies began to pop up, and they were attacking the jonin.

"Protect him!" he yelled, getting to one side. He pulled out a kunai, and channeled chakra into it, chucking it at one of the enemies. He pierced straight through him, penetrating just underneath the ribs, and slicing straight through the spinal cord, embedding itself within the ground. The enemy fell to the ground.

Taiyo began to do this to every enemy that got close, throwing the kunai at different vital points. The kunai would go all the way through them each time, making the enemy stabbed fall to the ground and bleed to death.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 1, 2009)

"Finally..." Miyako growls happily, he finally got to kill someone. He activates his sharingan watching the criminals move towards the platform. He draws four kunai from his pouch and flings them all at incoming enemies, all for criminal drop blood flowing out of the newly formed holes in their body. He licks his lips happily. Miyako looks over to Soraio "Use your Kuu no Tachi technique to cut some of them down." He says commandingly.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 1, 2009)

The day continued to spiral through strangeness. Yuukaku didn't know whether to be relieved or further worried: Shibato Kisuke was either unhinged, had some kind of personality disorder, was trying to lure him into a false sense of security, or he was genuinely regretting his miniature outburst earlier. He decided to give him the benefit of the doubt, but Yuukaku was still suspicious of him - eccentric and volatile characters were all well and good as long as they were weaker than him. An elite jounin was dangerous.

Still, an elite jounin he was, and he wouldn't hold that position if he didn't know how to look after a team properly. He certainly wouldn't be in charge of three newly qualified genin if the Hokage didn't trust him.

_A prodigy?_ Yuukaku smiled - not without irony - at the compliment; _they certainly never told me._

He glanced down at the drooling figure of Sousuke, who had miraculously fallen asleep, while Shibato knocked on their final teammate's door. _I'll have to be a prodigy if this is all I've got to work with_, he muttered to himself.

Turning his head to the right at the sound of birdsong, Yuukaku searched for the source of the warble. The trees around the Nara territory were particularly rich in bird life, and their songs rippled through the late afternoon air. That lone warble was easily discernible from the rest however. It carried a particular tremolo quality that marked it out as something distinctly foreign; he didn't recall hearing the sound before in Konoha, and yet it conveyed a peculiarly familiar feeling to him. 

A jay fluttered down from the nearest tree, pecking at the ground where a cluster of beechnuts had fallen. Frowning, Yuukaku continued to listen to the warble, scanning the skies. The pitch was slowing rising, and the sound was increasing into a definite crescendo. It was beginning to drown out the other birdsong, and soon the air was shuddering with the weight of it - Yuukaku felt strangely at ease as the song rose to a deadening roar. What one might have expected to be dissonant, was dazzlingly serene to his ears. 

Quite suddenly, he spotted the source of the beautiful song, perching knowingly on a young, leafy branch. A second after his eyes had settled on the image, his brain relayed the information, and his heart skipped a beat. He immediately had to fight the urge to retch as bile rose in his throat: sitting smugly on the young branch, singing that beautiful song was a vile, crooked vulture. It cocked its head as Yuukaku stared at it, its absurd shoulders hunched above its neck.

Gasping as the sound suddenly disappeared, Yuukaku panicked and swung his head around - neither Shibato or Sousuke had noticed anything. The jounin had gone inside, while Sousuke was still muttering in his sleep. Trying to slow his mad breathing, Yuukaku grabbed his right arm in an effort to stop it shaking, as the vulture's image drilled into his brain. Even more disturbing than the obscene pairing of the warble with its owner, was the face of it: a crooked, moulding beak drooped cruelly, it's root rupturing in the lower half of the skull. Rising upwards, the plumage of the bird was blood red and brittle, punctuated with scars and scratches, either crusted over or marked by pallid scar tissue. But amongst these ugly features, one thing stood out the most, and it was what revolted every fibre in Yuukaku's body. Gleaming either side of a repellant crag in the top centre of the vultures face were two grey, human eyes, and they stared - with _intelligence_, with _knowing_.

_Shit..._

Yuukaku shook himself violently. This was no time lose it, no time to be scared of things that weren't _real_. He told himself this, and repeated it harshly, over and over. Outwardly calm, his mind and spirit were raging, wanting to reject everything that had just happened. Somehow keeping his composure, Yuukaku breathed slow and deep, and waited for Shibato to return. 

Begging his right arm to be still, he forced his mind to return to reality - he'd have time to figure this out later.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 1, 2009)

The Rain genin arrive at a platform where their jounin sensei was sitting eating a bag of chips. "What took you guys so long" They're sensei said as he munched on another crips chip. "Shut up sensei" Sakumi as she scanned the area, Gyoshi was depleted of Chakra from making all of his clones but knew he couldnt afford to pass out. Hyoshi climbed unto the platform heading over to his sensei "Hey sensei give me one" Hyoshi complained as his Sensei continued to munch on the artificial food. His step had triggered underground chambers holding prisoners to open releasing them all vying to kill the Rain genin.

"H-YO-SHI!" Sakumi growled as she fended off a prisoners attack with the sheathe of her sword. Pushing him back she buried the incased sword in the mans eyes causing him to yell in pain. Gyoshi's short stature was playing to his advantage as he would dodge almost all of the criminals attack, Kunai in hand Gyoshi started taking people out by the second. After a quick snack Hyoshi joined his teammates in their fight. "MY TURN! EARTH FLOW RIVER!" Hyoshi called out as a slew of mud covered the criminals in mud, He hardened the material until it crushed their internal organs. Their sensei merely nodded as the Rain genin continued on their way. The Rain genin saw a wall in the distance but before they could reach it the ground disappeared turning into water. "YOU MEAN THE GROUND WAS GENJUTSU TOO!" Hyoshi complained as he adjusted chakra at his feet to walk on water. 

Before completing passing the manmade lake a giant fish rose up and attack the Rain genin. Gyoshi who was about to be crushed was kicked away by Sakumi in time to dodge the fishy fiend. The water splashed up raining down on them, The fish attacked Sakumi from under as she drew her sword "EAT THIS FISH BREATH!" But the fish made a quick jerk slapping her away with its tail causing her to sink to the bottom of the lake. "SAKUMI!" Hyoshi called out to his partner as he decided to fight the fish himself "GYOSHI GET SAKUMI, THIS BASTARDS MINE!" Hyoshi called out with determination in his eyes.

(Suna Caves)

Gan light up the caves with the numerous bugs that flew from his coat. Even Rakiyo had to admit it was a pretty badass and convient ability to have in situations like these. "Hey i just realized i don't know you're name" He said as he address the two team 5 members. "If we're gonna get out of here were gonna have to get along i suppose. My names Rakiyo Saikourin whats yours" He said as he awaited the genins answer. The caves shook once more as the seismic activity became more present.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 1, 2009)

When the explosion hit Minori sped out getting a good start, but began to lose a little speed "I see no point in this running" she thought and decided not to get to far ahead. Minutes passed by and Minori could see the net in front of her.

"I can either slide or jump...nah I'll do it another way." Minori reached into her pouch and pulled out two shirukens throwing one behind the either. After Minori let them go she did some quck handseals and thrust her palm out "Gale Wind Palm!" she yelled out giving the shirukens greater ferocity in their flight and cutting the into ribbons.

She trampled over the remains of the net and began picking up some speed. She looked around to see Hinote right by her _"At least he's helping" _she thought. They neared a wall which looked to be about 20ft. Minori paused as she began to concentrate chakra to her feet when she felt a breeze go passed her. When she looked up Atsuko and her team were steadily climbing the wall at a fast pace.

"Better catch up Minori" Atsuko yelled beginning to near the top. Minori crouched down and jump up into the sky planting her feet on the wall which she had managed to jump 4ft of. Minori began to trail behind Atsuko who had made it up about 15ft of the wall. Minori managed to catch up to Atsuko and they began to stare at each other. One began to push the other as they ran up the other 5ft of the wall and began thundering down the other 20ft hitting the ground with an explosion.

"Damn...their rivilary is intense" Takao said to Leiko as he watched the spectacle in front of them. Leiko said nothing as she continued running down the wall pacing herself little by little.

"You won't win MINORI!" Atsuko yelled bumbing up against her, but couldn't get her to budge. _"Atsuko actually thinks she's physically stronger than me?"_ Minori wondered to herself before she her a tug at her feet. "...! Trip ware" Minori said as a barrage of poisoned needles came their way. Minori and Atsuko began dodgeing as best as they could. Being medical ninjas made this stuff easier to them and it was like a dance as they managed to dodge all of them.

Takao pulled a string of kunai out of his sleeves and raised his hands in front of his face sending the kunai flying and colliding with each one clearing the path for him and Leiko. In the front of them Minori and Atsuko were still neck and neck until Minori thought of a plan. "Demonic Illusion: Hell Veiwing" Minori shouted after flipping some hand seals. "Minori you chea-" Atsuko wasn't able to finish that sentence as she became inticed inside a genjutsu. Minori pulled out infront and jumped on a plat form losing her footing some. "Damn...this'll be hard."

Leiko and Takao snatched up Atsuko a few minutes later and waited for her to kai herself out of it "Damn...we're falling behind got to catch up" Leiko yelled and began to pick up the pace.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jun 1, 2009)

"Right...." Soraio said, sounding doubtful. Letting loose a few kunai of his own to stall for a moment, Soraio removed Reiki from his back, and artfully drew the elegant, six-foot long blade from the saya. Holding the blade up straight, Soraio closed his eye as he rested the sword on the ground. "Ninpou: Kuu no Tachi."

The blade glowed white for a moment, lifting up and floating next to Soraio. With a flourish of his hand, Soraio sent the deadly sword screaming towards a criminal, impaling him in the chest and knocking him off the platform. With a second motion, Soraio withdrew the blade, using his mind and chakra to pull the blade back up and slice downwards into the ranks, hovering the sword around "Vergil."


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 1, 2009)

(Konoha)

Shibato returned Matsuko walking beside him they arrived to find that Sousuke was still outcold and Yuukaku clutching his arm. "You okay Yuukaku?" Matsuko asked as she grew a bit concern with the genin. Shibato digged into his Ninja pouch and pulled out a map "Hey guys sorry this can't be more formal but we've got to be heading out now. Our employer has filed this as an urgent mission and the land of windmills is at least a day and a half away so lets start moving" Shibato said leaving Matsuko with the map "Oh he's kinda heavy so i'm tagging out for a bit, anyone want to carry him?" Shibato said with a sly smile as the sleeping Sousuke lied peacefully on the floor.

(Suna)

Sakumi plummeted into the man made lake as Gyoshi dove into the freezing water after her. Hyoshi followed the giant fish's movements from the surface as it rose up mouth agapped ready to swallow the genin whole. Hyoshi digged into his ninja pouch and pulled out an explosive tag wrapped around a Kunai. "SUCK ON THIS!" Hyoshi chucked the Kunai into the fishes gullet as it dove back into the water. The fish jumped up ready to crush the genin and then BOOOOM!!! The explosive tag went off inside it as heavy chunks of the fish showered the Rain genin. Gyoshi swam to the surface with Sakumi on his back. Making their way to the land they crossed the last of their course and dropped to the floor as they crossed the line.

Sakumi coughed up water as she air entered her lungs, Gyoshi and Hyoshi exhausted and panting looked at one another and laughed a bit as they where happy to get the first test over with. Hyoshi helped Sakumi to sit as she threw up whatever water was still in her lungs. With a tired look Sakumi looked at Hyoshi "Thanks Hyoshi" Hyoshi merely smiled "No problem" Their moment was interrupted as Hyoshi rubbed Sakumi's ass increasing the pressure. WHAP! The mark of Sakumis hand printed on Hyoshi's face turning it a bright red. He merely smiled to himself and said "So worth it"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 1, 2009)

The Hidden Mist trio come upon a high rotating platform. Their Sensei stands there with a scowl on his face. "What took you lot so long?" he asks them. His hands are clasped and he holds a scroll.

Misuto scratches his the top of his head in confusion, "What the fuck are you doing here?" he asks the Jonin.

"Shut up and protect me you idiot?" he shouts back at Misuto. Suddenly a row of cages rise out of the ground, each one holding a handful of cutthroat criminals, murderers, and even worse. They run out of the cages towards the leaping platforms. 

The three mist Genin leap up to the platform and surround their sensei, as the criminals run up the platform, uttering savage yells. In front of each Genin is laid a handful of Kunai. "What's this about?" Isane asks their Sensei. 

"See this scroll?" He looks down at a scroll in his right hand. "You have to protect it and me at all costs! And you can only use those Kunai. This is really a dumb test in my opinion but just do it so you can pass. The Mizukage has a lot riding on you three," he orders. 

Misuto frowns as he straps his meat cleaver sword to his back, he was so eager to slice these guys in half too. As Isane and Tendo grab up their Kunai and start throwing them at the criminals, Misuto however rubs his chin in thought, then he eyes the scroll in his sensei's hand. 

"So uh Sensei. You said we have to protect the scroll right?" he asks him. 

The man nods, "Yes but you also have..." Suddenly Misuto snatches the scroll out of his Sensei's hand and kicks him off the platform right into the crowd of prisoners. "WHY YOU?!?!?" yells the Jonin as a mountain of people dive ontop of him in search of the scroll. 

"Thanks for the advice Sensei!!" Misuto hollers at him. Isane spins around and her eyes widen at Misuto, "WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU?!?" 

Misuto shrugs, "Well we got the scroll, so lets bounce babe!" he responds with a laugh and he leaps away to the next obstacle. Isane looks at Tendo but he just shrugs as well and leaps after Misuto. Isane shakes her head and follows after them. 

As they run down the path, deftly avoiding several more booby traps, they come upon a giant earthen looking sand wall that blocks up the entire path. "Huh whats this?" Misuto walks up to the wall and taps it with his right knuckles, the sand of the wall morphs under his hand and seems to shift in place. Suddenly he unfurls his giant sword and spins around in a blur cutting at the sand wall, slicing it in two.

"HEH THAT SHOULD DO IT!!" he yells. Isane shakes her head and crosses her arms. "Think again fool!" Right on cue the sand wall reforms instantly. Misuto frowns, "Well, well. These Sand ninja really love to play around," he mutters. 

"I would suggest we combine our jutsu or else the wall will just keep reforming from our individual attacks," Tendo says. Misuto smirks, "Good idea egghead. You go underground while boobs and I attack from above."

Isane nods, "Sounds good to...." then she does a double take at Misuto, "HEY WHAT DID YOU CALL ME?!?!" she hollers at him.

_Elsewhere..._
Gan looks at Rakiyo and bows, "My name is Gan Aburame," he tells the Genin, feeling that same sense of awkwardness at being acknowledged by someone.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 1, 2009)

Hearing a familiar voice, Yuukaku sluggishly raised his head, seeing Matsuko looking troubled, her deep jet eyes lingering on him. Trying to shake the abomination from his mind, he offered what he hoped was a reassuring smile, but what was in fact something of a grimace. The tremors in his arm were ceasing at least, and he forced himself to focus. _I'm fine_, he said in a voice that was far from steady. He smiled again, slightly more convincingly this time.

_Let's go._

He'd barely heard what Shibato had said. The jounin threw Matsuko a mildly concerned look, before cutting Sousuke free, who awoke with a snort. 

Yuukaku didn't wait for them - he was lost in his thoughts, in a sea of greasy, grating eyes.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 1, 2009)

The platform spins around as Minori finally manages to get to her feet "Damn what's wrong with this thing" Minori thinks as she regains balance. Then a cloud of smoke appears revealing her sensei Kiya. "Kiya-sensei" Minori yells out, but is cut off by yelling of who appears to be grown men "She's got the scroll kill her" one of them says as he begins to give chase.

Before Minori could act the platoform stops spinning "Now what's going on-." She's cut off as the platform begins to jump and rock back and forth. The rhythm it seemed to follow was similar to a something she saw in a movie she watch called _Ninja's Get Crunk_ needless to say it was crappy. Minori begins to lose her balance again as she grabs onto the railing "Why am I having such a hard time" Minori complains.

Meanwhile

Atsuko and her crew had made it to their platform which was still. "Wait...I heared it was suppose to a revolving platform?" Leiko questioned as she began to jump up and down. Out of the shadows a figure walked out of the tree "I thought I trained you better than that...your to damn slow" the figure said to the three genin in front. They quickly turned around all yelling out a once "Sensei!" Atsuko hoped onto the plateform and walked toward the edge "Sensei why are you here and what is that your hold?"

Their sensei held up the scroll "Just protect me and this...kay" she said with a smile. A few minutes later an inhuman roar and some rambling could be heared along with someone yelling "There's that jonin whore she's got the scroll get her." Atsuki, Leiko and Takao did as she said and ready themselves when all of a sudden their platform began to spin uber fast. Around and around they go when they'd stop....was about 20 minutes after it started spinning.

Leiko fell to the ground dazed "I...ugh don't feel so UGGGGGH!" Throw up flew every where, but fortunately none landed on Takao unfotrunately most landed on Atsuko "AHHHH LEIKO YOU PRICK I'M GOING TO KILL YOU!" Atsuko screamed at the top of her lungs. This time the plateform began to spin, but not nearly as fast as before allowing Takao to stand "Atsuko-sama, Leiko-kun...stand back I'll handle this."


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 1, 2009)

(Konoha)

Shibato who was too concerned with the mission specs hadnt noticed that Yuukaku was feeling bad. Squad 6 started to head out of the village now leaving the giant gates of Konoha behind. Sousuke feeling refreshed from his nap was taking the time to admire himself "Hey Yuukaku does it bother you knowing you'll never be as cool as me" Yuukaku said with all the arrogance in the world as he watched himself flex his biceps. Shibato was looking at the map from time to time and was walking ahead of the genin giving them some space to chat among themselves.

Matsuko annoyed by Sousuke's antics turned to him "Hey Sousuke why don't you just shut up already" Sousuke turned to the Nara girl annoyed "Hey Sousuke why dont you nah nah nah nah" Sousuke said mocking her causing her temper to flair up a bit. Shibato could hear the genin arguing but did his best to ignore they're meaningless squabble. "Hokage why have you cursed me so?" Shibato thought to himself as he took the time to look back on all the decisions he's made in life. The sun had gone down a long time ago but the stars we're acting as their light. Feeling a bit tired Shibato told his squad they would use the clearing as a camp out spot till the morning came. Shibato had already set up his sleeping bag and tent which had little turtles decorating it.

Matsuko struggled to get her tent to stay up as Sousuke merely laid on the ground using a nearby rock as a pillow. He watched a shooting star fly by as he turned his attention to Yuukaku "Hey Yuukaku come here" He said motioning the genin to sit next to him. After a couple of minutes of struggling Matsuko finished her tent and before heading inside said "See you guys in the morning oh and Sousuke if you decide to peek I'll kill you" She said with a maniacal smile on her face as she dissapeared. "Hmph as if anybody wants to see her" He said as only him and Yuukaku were alone now, the sound of nightcrawlers filled the sound as most of squad 6 had fallen asleep.

(Zugaikotsu Suna Lab)

Zugaikotsu had been walking for a while now, his blood trickling from his face leaving something of a trail. "Another failure" Zugaikotsu muttered as the horrid thought of what Shiden would do once he found out entered his mind. He leaned against the wall using it as support to keep from falling. The left side of his face was completly disfigured thanks to the failed experiment. "I will create a jinchuuriki....I WILL!" Zugaikotsu thought to himself as he continued to will himself threw the long passageways.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 1, 2009)

Tendo lights a handful of explosive tags and then tunnels underground in a blur of movement towards the wall. Simultaneously Misuto stabs his sword into the ground and executes a rapid set of handseals, *"Long Sword of the Sky!"* he growls. Misuto's blade begins to shake and then levitates into the air, the business end pointed at the giant sand wall. 

"Let's go babe!" he hollers at Isane. She glares at him but restrains herself. Isane forms a set of rapid handseals then points both her hands at the wall, *"Cutting Whirlwind Technique!"* Suddenly a violent swirl of air currents hurl outwards from the palm of her hands, forming a miniature tornado of slicing air waves that pierce the wall. At the same time Misuto fires his levitating sword at the wall, using Isane's wind current to increase its speed. Finally right at the bottom of the wall, Tendo's arm sprouts out of the ground and plants a pile of exploding tags.

*BABOOOOOM! *

The sand wall explodes, creating a giant hole in the middle. Before it can regenerate, Misuto, and Isane leap through it while Tendo tunnels under and resurfaces out on the other side of the wall. They don't even wait to talk and instead break out into a sprint as they sense the final leg of the course coming up before them. As they cruise along they encounter no resistance. 

"Hmm...whats up all of a sudden they decide to drop the fun and games?!" Misuto wonders. "Just keep your eyes peeled!" Isane yells back. After about 100 meters of flat out sprinting they turn a corner in the path. 

"OH SHIT!" Misuto yells as he reaches a precipice that leads into a pit that looks pretty far down. Thankfully he brakes just in time right at the edge, "Whew!" he mutters. *BABLAM!* Suddenly Isane runs into him followed by Tendo and they tumble over into the pit.  

"I Hate you guys!!!" Misuto snarls as both Isane and Tendo land on top of him. However as Isane rubs against him, he smiles. "I take that back..." he adds. They all get back to their feet and look back up from where they fell, the other side of the pit is just a dead end wall. 

"Huh, we must've taken a wrong turn?" Isane mumbles. Tendo scratches his head, "Very strange..."   he adds. "Fuck it then let's find the right way!" Misuto yells. He leaps back up to the top, followed by Isane, she helps up Tendo who is not as athletically as adept as they are. 

They run off down another path and sprint flat out, once again sensing the finish line that is near. As they turn another corner in the path, Isane looks around curiously, "Hey haven't we been...." *BABLAM!* They all fall into the same pit from before, this time with Isane on the bottom. 

"...Here before...." she groans, finishing her sentence.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 1, 2009)

Miyako continued launching kunai until he was, his team mates did likewise. Two criminals remained, one was coming up behind "Vergil-sensei" the other was going for a scroll that his sensei had dropped, Miyako glanced at each one quickly, "Sorai use your sword to kill the one going for Vergil-sensei!" he shouts at his team mate, at the same time Miyako ran forward on the platform, grabbing the scroll with one hand with the other hand he grabbed the criminal's head then he forced his thumb into the criminal's eye, forcing it all the way through into his skull. Blood ran down the criminal's face as he slumped down dead, Miyako put his thumb in his mouth sucking off all the blood, now he just had to make sure his sensei was safe then they'd be off again.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 1, 2009)

Hinote jumped onto the crazy moving platform. He cracked his knuckles and pulled out his kunai. "You just have to stick to the beat." He said, referring to the pattern of the platform. Hinote activated his sharingan. His crimson red eyes could better follow the way the platform was moving and would help his accuracy against the criminals.

"Let's do this thing." He said, jumping into the air and throwing two kunai at two separate criminals. It hit them with great accuracy. _The movement of the platform doesn't affect my throws as much when I'm in the air._

_Throw on the ground as well. There are too many criminals to not use the time when you are on the ground between jumps._

"Right." Hinote said out loud, landing in a crouched position and throwing two more kunai. They were a little bit off course, but they still made their target. He quickly jumped over to Minori and snatched her kunai bag away. "I can handle this obstacle." He told her, jumping back near Kiya, throwing kunai as he did so. Two criminals charged from opposite sides. Hinote threw two kunai to match them, hitting their targets.

Kunai after kunai, Hinote held off the criminals, but he only had one left. That is when Kiya dropped the scroll. A criminal picked it up and at the same time, another was about to stab Kiya in the back. Hinote knew exactly what to do. It all happened so fast He leaped at the one about to stab Kiya and stabbed him with the kunai then grabbed the kunai the criminal was using to attempt to stab her and threw it at the retreating one, causing him to drop the scroll. Hinote quickly grabbed the pardon scroll and handed it back to Kiya. The platform stopped moving.

"I'll call that a success." Hinote said, grabbing Minori's arm and dragging her to the next obstacle a giant wall stood in their way. He put an explosive tag on the wall, but the explosion wasn't enough. The wall regenerated. He got an idea as did Minori simultaneously. They both made handseals.

"Gale wind palm!" Minori called out.

"Goukakyuu no jutsu!" Hinote yelled, combining their jutsus. A katon and a fuuton combined to create a large explosion, blasting a hole deep in the wall. Quickly, Minori and Hinote both jumped through and started this 200 meter sprint.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 1, 2009)

"WHAT THE FUCK?!?!" Misuto snarls. They had traveled around three more times only to keep hitting a deep pit in the path and a dead end. He paces back and forth cursing under his breath and waving his Zanpakuto around back and forth. 

"Oh do calm down..." Isane mutters casually. She stands still and replays their last three runs, trying to figure out what the trick to this test is. 

"Yeah I'm calm....I'M REAL FRICKING CALM!!" Misuto snarls back and he stabs his blade deep into the ground, "SEE I'M CALM!!!" 

Isane shakes her head and ignores him. When he starts getting like this he just can't be reasoned with and its best to let him vent. "What do you think Tendo?" Isane asks the young medical prodigy of their squad. His affinity is earth so perhaps he's noticed something in the path that they haven't. 

"All I know is that the only way is that way," he mutters, pointing at the dead end path over the pit. Misuto scowls at Tendo, "Great observation whiz kid! It's a fuckin dead end!"  Tendo shrugs and returns to absently flipping a scalpel between his right hand fingers. 

Isane walks up to the dead end in the path and touches the wall with her hands. It seems totally rock solid and yet she thinks, _why do we keep going around in circles back to this spot?_ Then it hits her like a lightning bolt. She quickly slaps herself in the forehead. "Sheesh! I'm such an airhead!" she exclaims, _and I'm supposed to be the Genjutsu specialist, how could I be so obtuse!_ 

"Yeah we already knew that tits!" Misuto retorts angrily, resorting to more vulgar nicknames for her. His temper is about to explode. Isane makes a mental note to make him pay for that last comment but for now she just closes her eyes and clasps both her hands together. She halts her chakra flow suddenly and redirects it down the course of her body. 

"KAI!" she exclaims, and as she opens her eyes the dead end in front of her shimmers away revealing a clear pathway, and far off in the horizon, the finish line. "YES!" she shouts, pumping her fists into the air. 

Misuto turns around and glares at her, "Yes?! what yes?!" he growls, showing his shark teeth. Tendo already realizes what she's done and he nods. He closes his own eyes and releases the genjutsu, "Kai!" he exclaims. "Much better," Tendo says with a grin, looking at the revealed path.  

"SOMEONE WANNA FILL ME IN BEFORE I START SWINGING!!!" Misuto screams wildly, his sword held tightly in his grip. Isane grabs his shoulder, "Here you idiot!" she tells him and she funnels her chakra into his own, disrupting his energy flow. As Misuto turns around at the dead end he suddenly sees the finish line in the distance. His anger immediately dissipates and he grins. 

"Not bad sweetcheeks," he tells Isane and he runs off for the finish. 

"Asshole..." Isane mutters, as she and Tendo follow him.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 1, 2009)

"That's done with" Minori says as Hinote and her sprint towards the finish line. "It's in our sights just little bit more." Minori began to speed up as the line got closer and closer and closer, but then. _"What?"_ Minori thought as she felt air under her feet only for her to look down the hole of a pit. With quck reflexes Minori jump to the other side landing on her feet "That one was close."

Hinote followed her act and jump staright over the pit and the both of them took off heading toward the finish land.

30 minutes later.

Minori and Hinote end up in the same place they've seen for the pass thirty minutes. "What the hell is going on?" Minori wonders inside her head. Then as if it was so obvious Minori knows what's wrong "A genjutsu" is all she says. "Hinote stay here" she tells him as she goes toward the finishing line again. When she was moments away she found herself by going towards Hinote yet again. "A clever trick" Minori says to herself. Atuotmatically as if they could read each others mind Minori and Hinote know what to do.

Minori stood and place her fingers together as she began to conentrate "I know you don't know kai so let me do it. With my chakra control I won't waste to much chakra releasing us both." Minori concentrated and yelled out "Kai-release" and the illusion dissapeared. Minori looked around and noticed the pit was gone and it seemd to be a clean sweep toward the finish line. Minori walked over to Hinote repeating the process "Kai-release" she yells as Hinote is taken out of the genjutsu given her a nod for his thanks.

They both again take off toward the finish line the end of the exams are right in their faces.

Meanwhile

Team Kumo were a mess as Atsuko was trying to get all the vomit out of her clothes and Leiko was K.O'd. "It's going to take me a hella lot of cleaning to get this out." Atsuko thought as she scrubbed, but gave up hope for now. She looked at Takao as he began to take posistion "This won't take long with Takao he's an expert marksmen" Atsuko says praising Takao for his abilites.

Takao brought his head up revealing a face that was ready for action. "You won't succeed" he says to himself as he readies two kunai's. The convicted felons began to move in on their sensei 4 in each cardinal direction and two jump up into the sky. Takao quickly acted and threw one of his kunai at one of the gaurds jumping. Following it up with another kunai that bounced off the back of that one and hit the other in the sky and stuck in his stomach. The other gaurd was cut across the eye's imparing his vision and fell to the ground.

One of the gaurds on the ground began running at their sensei almost catching Takao off gaurd. Thinking fast to quickly wipe them all out Takao took the rest of his kunai and some from Atsuko and Leiko's pouch. He had more than enough and tied paper bombs to each kunai. Takao clap his hands together and the blades begin to float in the air "Manipulate Advancing Blades!"

The kunai began to soar at where his sensei was who now had the scroll taken away from her "Get down sensei" Takao screamed and took out another kunai with a paper bomb throwing it behind the others and igniting it "Cherry Blossom Snow Storm!" A huge explosion could be heared as the garuds went every which way and the scroll flew into the air.

"Got it" Atsuko yelled out snatching up Leiko and Takao as she ran off. In the background they could hear their sensei yell "You little shit's almost killed me!" They all sweat dropped and knew they were in for some intense training later. They celebrated as they got through the 3rd to last test, but they joy soon died down as they noticed a huge wall towering over them. "What...the hell...is this?" Leiko asked staring at the wall infront of her surprised at how a wall this large could be in a forest. Atsuko did some hand seals and cocked both her hands back into a circle "Lightning Ball!"

A ball of electricty spark in her hand and she flung it at the wall infront of her as it expolded. As the smoke cleared the whole that was in the wall quickly reformed. "WHAT KIND OF BULLSHIT IS THIS?" Atsuko yelled out "It can regen...the hell." They looked at the wall up and down and then stared at each other "Teamwork" they said in usion and got in place. From back to front Takao, Atsuko and Leiko stood behind each other as they prepared for their combination attack.

Takao pulled out two long scrolls and began to wait for his signal as the two girls infront of them did handseals for their contribution to the co-op attack. "Violent Water Wave" Leiko spit a fast stream of water out of her mouth heading toward the wall. "Lightning Ball" the same as before, but this time the lightning ball went into the water stream adding it's own properity to it and increasing it's speed. That was Takao's cue as he jump into the air his scrolls began to spin around him. Out of no where he began throwng tools out that came right behind and some combined into Leiko and Atsuko's attack "Twin Rising Dragons."

*BOOOOM*
The door exploded and they rushed through before it even got the breathing room to regenerating. "One more task guys and we're there...LET'S GO!" Atsuko yelled running full steam ahead.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 2, 2009)

The Mist trio rest up after crossing the finish line. Isane reaches down and ruffles Tendo's hair and laughs, sometimes she forgets just what a sadistic little monster this kid is thanks to his baby faced innocent exterior. Misuto laughs as well and holds his arms wide open towards Isane, waiting for his obligatory celebration hug and of course a chance to brush up against her chest, but all he gets for his trouble is a death stare from Isane. 

She glares at Misuto and jabs her index finger in his chest, "You almost went over the edge back there and I didn't appreciate those snide comments about me!" in fact she was absolutely certain that he would've attacked both her Tendo if they had spent anymore time in that horrid genjutsu. Sure both she and Tendo could take care of themselves but Misuto was a cold blooded murderer, a sociopath, when you came right down to it. He had been on another squad originally but both his comrades had died mysteriously on a mission with him, it was rumored that he had slit their throats while they were sleeping. 

Misuto flashes Isane a devil may care grin, showing her his shark teeth, "Babe I wouldn't ever hurt you," he reassures her. _Well at least not until after I nail you_ he adds inwardly.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jun 2, 2009)

"I got him," Soraio said, using both hands to whirl the long heavy blade around in mid-air from a distance, smacking the criminal under his jaw with the hilt, reversing the sword, and plunging it into his solar plexus. Pushing his foe far away from his "sensei," Soraio tiredly retrieved the weapon, sheathing it in mid-air and placing it on his back as he panted from exertion. "Please don't make me do that again..."

Soraio knelt slightly, trying to rest as much as he could in a very short time period. _What else can they throw at us?_ he thought desperately.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 2, 2009)

Vergil looked on at the solid wall before realising that any further explosions may cause the whole thing to crumble upon them

"Is there another way out?" He asked Mai

"I...I'm not sure. There should be."

"That's all we have right now. Lead the way." The group started walking. There was no way to get in contact with the other 3 and he would just have to hope that they were ok. As they pressed on a number of glowing eyes watched them move.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 2, 2009)

Miyako takes his thumb out of his mouth, "Alright...let's go" he says jumping off the platform. After a small dash the three come to a wall, "Hmm this looks to easy..." Miyako mutters walking over to the wall. He kicks it rapidly three time getting a small hole in it, "Yes I di-" Miyako stopped himself in the middle as the wall regenerated where he had kicked it. "Alright, Taiyo use the technique where you focus chakra to kunai to cut through objects easily, throw about 5 of those at this wall, I'm going to use my Goukakyuu no Jutsu technique at the same time." He says firmly, they needed to finish this race. Miyako made a few quick handseals then put his hand to his mouth spitting out a large stream of flame at the wall, starting to put a hole in it.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 2, 2009)

(Zugaikotsu's Suna Lab)

Zugaikotsu continued to walk threw the series of tunnels until reaching the exit. Zugaikotsu's white jounin outfit was soaked in blood as the left side of his face continued to spew the red liquid. The experiments in his lab had been set free thanks to the explosion and any unlucky stranger to find there way within the dark caverns. Just as he was about to lose his balance and fall to the floor a strange figured appeared and helped him up. It was a young girl with bright red hair tied in a ponytail, Her purple eye shadow made her bright green eyes stand out. She wore a long purple jacket whose sleeves ran past her hands, she wore a matching skirt and used a sound ninja headband as a belt. The sound symbol had a long slash running threw it showing she had cut ties with the village.

"It's me Zugaikotsu-sama, Tukata" She said as she held the missing nin up. He didnt respond as the blood continued to leak getting on some of her clothes. Another figure arrived to help her out. Tukata turned around "About time, Come on help me" Tukata said as the other person walked into the light revealing his appearence. He was a large fat tan fat kid who wore numerous piercings on his ears. He wore a small kimono that seemed to barely fit him and large baggy pants with his ninja sandals. He had a crew cut and wore a Sand Village headband with a slash running threw it. "Yeah yeah don't get your panties in a bunch" He said as he placed the exhausted Zugaikotsu in a piggy back position. "Where's Siden?" The large boy asked before they started heading off "He's going to meet us at the rendevouz point. Now don't drop him Eishio" She said concerned as the two ninja headed off carrying Zugaikotsu with them. 

(Suna cave)

Having introduced themselves, Hikaru, Gan, and Rakiyo started to make their way down the numerous tunnels that where lit up by Gan's bugs. The dim blue light that the insects let out merely magnified the creepiness of the dark tunnels. Yabimichi would whimper from time to time and Hikaru would try to investigate why. Rakiyo who had put out the tourch and tied it to his back just in case was walking with his usaul scowl. "UGHH THIS PLACE IS SO HUGE!" Rakiyo said as the darkness began to aggrivate him. Out of anger he kicked a stray rock that dissapered behind a blinding shadow. 

Giant glowing yellow eyes began to glare at the genin Rakiyo stepped back a bit not knowing what to except. The shadowy figure began to snarel at the lost genin. Rakiyo scanned his team mates who looked no more confident then he did. "Hey guys, any plans?" He said as he looked behind him, Running wasnt really an option as deadends littered the catacombs. The beast stepped into the light of Gan's bugs, It was a large gortestque lion like creature. Numerous faces decorated its flesh and its fangs were abnormally long. It's mouth was missing skin as if it was burned off and it had a long snake like tongue. It's paws looked like charred human hands as numerous fingers would poke out from various parts of its body. No fur cover the beast just exposed flesh as it's heavy saliva slammed on the floor. "WHAT THE HELL IS THIS THING!" Rakiyo thought as the beast got closer.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 2, 2009)

Gan backs away slightly as the beast closes in. "Perhaps it can be reasoned with?" he suggests in a calm and reasonable tone with a hint of nervousness underlying it. He's never been one to judge a book by its cover, I mean look at me he thinks, everyone just thinks that I'm a weird bug freak...

He takes a hesitant step forward and reaches out his right hand towards the thing. "It looks almost Human....or at least like it might've almost once been Human at least," Gan mumbles as more of his insects fly out from his sleeves, illuminating the air above them. He wonders who or what could've made this creature because it certainly isn't natural by any stretch of the imagination. Suddenly one of its faces snarls and it bites at him. Gan leaps backwards and crouches. 

"Okay maybe it can't be reasoned with..." He looks over at Rakiyo who is the more experienced Genin. 

"Er I trust you have a plan for this..."


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 2, 2009)

The clearing felt mute and abstract. Yuukaku was far removed from the three of his teammates, burrowing deeper and deeper into his subconscious in an effort to find some speck of evidence to help dispel the vulture, the dreams, and the definite, terrible implications that festered from them, eating away at his heart.

Shibato and Matsuko having withdrawn to their tents, Sousuke had called him over to sit by him, but Yuukaku hadn't the stomach for forced camaraderie. More than anything else, he needed to be alone.

Not wanting to stray too far from the camp, he hopped up onto a suitably sturdy branch protruding from a nearby oak. Thinking better of this - and taking into account Sousuke's less than perfect chakra control - Yuukaku continued up the giant, level by level, running up the trunk where the branches thinned. Finding a cluster of branches that provided something of a seat and canopy, he settled himself with his back against the solid trunk. It was a fine night, so he began to doze without the need for further cover.

As he had expected, his night was assaulted with a host of grey-eyed visions, stabbing viciously into his dreams with a sly and familiar pattern. His sleep interrupted, Yuukaku was awake for much of the night, not too afraid of sleep - he had become used to the visions, though they disturbed him deeply - but simply unable to maintain it. 

He watched the sun rise brightly through his leafy roof, and hauled himself, full of melancholy, up from his seated position. He was tired, and he ached. Hopefully the others had had a better nights sleep than him - perhaps they had even forgotten him, and set off on their own...


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 2, 2009)

"...I trust you have a plan for this..." Gan said turning to the more experienced Genin.

Rakiyo checked his ninja pouch, 6 Kunai, 4 Shuriken, 3 Explosive tags, 2 Smoke bombs, and 5ft of Ninja wire. Rakiyo quickly check off the explosive tags off the list of possiblities as any explosion could cause a cave in and kill them all. The beast's faces began to groan as if they where in pain it's foul breath filled the air with it's stench. The beast roared and lunged at the genin with reckless abandoned, Hikaru who had been to nervous to move was pushed away by Rakiyo as Gan quickly dodged the uncoming attack. Rakiyo check on Hikaru who had passed out and was trying to be revived by Yabimicho who was licking her cheek.

Rakiyo took out a shuriken as a huge PUFF! made it enlarge. The beast roared causing the genin to be pushed back a bit from the amount of air that it bellowed. "SHADOW SHURIKEN JUTSU!" Rakiyo cried out as he let the spinning shuriken fly at the beast. SPLASH! The sound filled the caves as the beast's right paw was hacked off. Though Rakiyo had done damage the beast had brushed it off as if it was nothing. Numerous faces on the beast's bodies began to cry out in pain "HELP ME!" Rakiyo stepped back a bit in shock. The beast unleashed its tongue ramming Rakiyo in the gut with it causing him to fly back a bit. Rakiyo smiled at the beast as a Second Shuriken boomerang back to him taking out another front leg. 

The beast began to cough out a strange purple fluid as the faces screams became louder. "HELP!!" The faces yelled as the random fingers on the beast began to flail about. The massive monster stirred abit until it stood on its hind legs revealing a deformed female face on it's abdomen. The woman's eyes opened up revealing her eyes were missing. She had numerous scars defining her face as she gulped some air releasing a stream of fire. Rakiyo placed the Shuriken down on the floor using it as a cover to protect him and Hikaru from the flames. The metal shuriken had become superheated and ate away at Rakiyo's clothes leaving severe burn marks on his back. As the flames dissipated a worried Rakiyo scanned the area looking for the other genin "GAN!" Rakiyo cried out hoping for an answer.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 2, 2009)

"I'm fine," Gan's voice echoes from the darkness, sounding slightly shaken but in a reasonably measured tone. A human shaped writhing mass of bugs appears from behind a rock like some strange menagerie of a Human being. Suddenly the bugs fly away one by one in rapid sequence, revealing Gan's face and form. He has nary a scratch on him thanks to the protection of his tiny allies who float around him protectively, they emit an unpleasant buzzing sound. 

Gan looks over at Rakiyo and Hikaru with a worried face hoping that they're fine but there are more pressing matters at the moment. The mutated creature reels up on its hind legs again, ready to spew more of its flames. Gan quickly raises both his hands at the creature and right on command a swarm of his Kikaichu bugs fly at it like a swirling black cloud. The main swarm splits apart into tinier swarms that attack the creatures many faces, blinding its vision, and feeding off its chakra, everything living thing has chakra after all no matter how grotesque and deformed it may be. 

The creature roars even louder as if in pain and it begins writhing about in a rampage, trying to slash and bite at the bugs, momentarily forgetting abuot Rakiyo and Hikaru. Gan closes his eyes and summons even more bugs from within his sleeves. Technically these are the one's he keeps in reserve for last minute defense or emergencies but he wants very dearly to put this creature down for good before it can hurt Rakiyo and Hikaru. 

As his bugs swarm all about the creature forcibly feeding off its chakra, and obscuring its vision, Gan walks towards it, thinking its over. It will be a rookie mistake he will never make again. Suddenly the mutant thing lashes out at Gan in a blur and one of its mouths open at him, spitting out a green glob of ooze that splatters over Gan's face before he can react. Gan yells in protest, trying to claw the foul substance off but it seems to tighten and congeal around his face, restricting his breathing. Gan falls to his knees struggling in vain to rip the stuff off in a panic. 

He knows he could retract his Kikaichu bugs back towards himself to eat away at this horrible mask, and he can even hear the insects humming in protest, instinctively wanting to protect him, but he commands them to to keep attacking the creature, to continue weakening it.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 2, 2009)

(Suna Cave)

Rakiyo's eyes widen as a green substance latches on Gan's face. Though his burns were severe and blood was dripping down his back he need he couldnt afford to waste anymore time. He place Hikaru safely behind a rock as Yabimichi whimpered by her side. The beast howled as the insects continued to suck its chakra reserves dry causing some of its faces to dry up like raisins. "This might hurt a bit" Rakiyo said as he placed his palm on the disgusting green goo. Focusing his chakra Rakiyo tapped into his element, Lightning shoot up quickly dispelling the green glob off of Gan's face falling harmlessly to the ground. The bugs had completly suck all of the chakra from the beast causing it to completly dry up and flake. The cries had gone away and the faces were unrecognizable now. 

The blood continued to stream down Rakiyo's back as he panted capturing as much air as he could. He looked at Gan and laughed as a sign of relief "Hehehe We did it" He merely said. He turned to Hikaru who was still outcold as Yabimichi had made a bed out of her lap as he whimpered fearing the worst. He walked over scooting Yabimichi off "She'll be fine, she just passed out from the shock" Hikaru's hair was strewn all over the face as Rakiyo brushed it to the side. He looked to gan once more as the bugs returned to him "Mind carrying her, My backs covered in blood and i don't want to ruin her clothes" He said as he smiled a bit.

(Elsewhere)

Sousuke and the others had managed to get well enough rest and were now looking for the missing Yuukaku. "Where'd he go?" Sousuke said as he looked threw some bushes "What the hell did you do to him Sousuke" Matsuko asked believing it might have been Sousuke's fault. "I didnt do anything to the little bastard he just got up and left. Good riddance if you ask me" Sousuke commented as he litted up a worm looking under it as it obviously appeared he wasnt seriously looking for Yuukaku. Shibato had left the two genin alone and could already tell where Yuukaku was "Hey it's morning let's go" Shibato said looking up at the genin waiting for him to hop down.

The birds sang as the sun's light streched far warming everything it touched. The breeze was light yet refreshing to the skin and the morning dew was still falling off the bright green leaves. Sousuke and Matsuko had noticed their sensei had found their missing teammate and decided to head over. "GET DOWN HERE YUUKAKU!" Sousuke yelled like a mad dog, Matsuko quickly struck him in the head with a closed fist "Would you shut up?!" She barked back at him. Shibato sighed a bit as it was way too early to start the morning like this. "Come on Yuukaku lets get going" Shibato said reassuring the genin a bit.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 2, 2009)

"Thanks..." Gan tells Raikiyo in a raspy voice, still gasping for air as the swarm of insects returns to him, less numerous then before. Many of them had sacrificed themselves or were crushed by the beast. Gan frowns in disappointment at the losses. He's been raised with these symbiotic creatures and they possess a special bond. So it pains him whenever he loses one of them, even though that may seem weird to an outsider. They make a distinct high pitched as they fly around his head. 

"Mind carrying her, My backs covered in blood and I don't want to ruin her clothes," Rakiyo requests. Gan nods wordlessly and he gently picks up Hikaru in his arms, suddenly feeling very awkward indeed. Physical contact is still a very strange and new sensation for him, having lived most of his life alone with no one around him. As Gan hefts up Hikaru, suddenly Yabimichi bounds into the air and lands atop Hikaru and begins licking her face. 

"Okay I'll carry you too," Gan grunts with a slight smirk, his arm muscles getting an extra workout. 

"You think that there are any more of those things ahead?" Gan asks Rakiyo. It's the one question which hangs over them like a knife's edge. He doesn't know about the more experienced Rakiyo but Gan certainly knows he couldn't perform a feat like that again with his bugs if another of those creatures shows up.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 2, 2009)

"You think that there are any more of those things ahead?" Gan asks Rakiyo.

The question causes a moment of silence as Rakiyo peels off some skin that was hanging from his back. Grunting with pain as he threw the skin to the floor he thought for a second. "Let's hope not" He said with a certain authority in his voice. He recognized the position and situation and knew he had to step up as the leader for now due to him being more experienced. He could tell Gan hadn't the Chakra at the moment for another battle like that and with Hikaru still outcold he prayed their wasn't another beast like that lurking around.

Rakiyo looked at his hands which hand been bandaged up due to his training _"Remember Yuna just patched you up so if you really have to don't use the Raikyuu more then twice on your mission"_ Rakiyo thought remembering Siyatsu's words. He looked at the beasts carcass that laid dried on the floor "Come on" He said as he lit the torch again leading the way as a way to spare Gan from using anymore of his insects. 

After what seemed like an hour of Walking they decided to take a rest. Rakiyo resting the torch on a nearby hole lit the Genin's position. Gan placed Hikaru down who was still outcold as a whimpering Yabimichi laid beside her. Rakiyo trying to distract himself turned to Gan "Tell me Gan...What's the story behind you? I mean you don't seem like the rest of your teammates" Rakiyo asked the streaming scars under his eyes looking more prominent in the flickering flame.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2009)

Issani moved through the obstacles without much difficulty and pulled Koyaiba to his feet. Using his limited knowledge of snakebites, Koyaiba had fashioned a crude bandage and tied it roughly around his arm. Together, team 1 continued to the next part of the obstacle course.

*"Hey guys!"* Dante said, waving. He was aboard a rotating platform, holding a small scroll. *"You guys have to protect this scroll. from those criminals."* he explained, pointing towards the charging criminals. *"With only your bare hands!"*

"What? I thought we got kunai or something..." Koyaiba muttered, slamming his foot into an apporaching criminal. "All right guys! Traingle around Dante. Don't let anybody get through." He slammed one in the face with an electrified fist while the judges weren't looking, then followed up with a barrage of kicks.

*"Hey, guys!"* Dante said a few minutes later. Koyaiba spun. A criminal had the scroll in his hands, and was about to leap away. Another had Dante on the ground and had raised his sword. *"Watcha gonna do?"* Koyaiba reacted instinctivly, jumping towards the man with the sword. As he was in the air he pulled out a kunai, then slammed it hard into the criminal's neck. The man died instantly. 

But the man with the scroll got away.

_*With the Suna genin...*_

Ranmaru mercilessly hacked down anything that came near him, Scar's buzzsaws working overtime to cut down the captured criminals. He turned to make sure the scroll was safe when he saw the challenge.

Sensei had dropped the scroll. It was about to be picked up by a criminal. However, Sensei was also about to be killed from behind. Time seemed to slow down as Ranmaru considered his options.

There were 2 choices: He could save sensei and allow the scroll to fall into enemy hands, or he could save the scroll and have his sensei be killed. He knew without a doubt what the correct choice was were this a real mission, but this wasn't a real mission. It was a game.

Ranmaru made his desicion. With a twitch of his fingers he sent Scar hurtling towards the scroll. He himself leaped towards the criminal about to kill sensei. With easy, practiced motions, he swung his foot towards the criminal's head, knocking him off the platform. Scar meanwhile, pulled his criminal into a tight hug. The criminal screamed as the puppet's buzzsaws dug into his body. With a twitch of his fingers, Ranmaru activated the kunai inside Scar's stomach. The criminal abruptly fell silent.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 2, 2009)

While Sousuke and Matsuko bickered, Yuukaku set off through the forest, side by side with Shibato. Though not one to engage in petty arguments, he was heartened that Matsuko seemed to be sticking up for him. She was still something of a mystery to him, but he thought he had Sousuke pretty much figured out - narcissistic, idiotic, but probably harmless. 

Loosening his kimono in the morning heat, Yuukaku sighed quietly to himself. The brightness of the day had injected some optimism into his step though, and he was looking forward to the mission at hand as a way in which to distract himself from his own issues. Glancing back at Sousuke looking defiant and Matsuko rather irritated, he allowed himself a glimmer of a smile. If nothing else, this would be a chance to get to see just how good their teamwork could be. He hoped the mutual dislike between himself and Sousuke wouldn't disrupt their efforts, although secretly he was hoping for a rematch sooner than later. He was harbouring something special in his mind.

The trees were thickening as the morning wore on, the four shinobis walking silently forwards; Yuukaku and Shibato at the front, Matsuko behind, and Sousuke idly bringing up the rear. The path was getting steeper, and only Shibato seemed untroubled by the gradient, his pace not suffering at all. Oaks gave way to firs as the atmosphere grew more dense and oppressive, but Yuukaku suddenly began to hear the sound of running water.

Scanning the area around him, he spotted a twinkling through the forest to his left. As he gazed at it, Shibato's announcement made him jump: _Well! There it is, kids - the Windmill Country._ Swiveling his head around from the tinkling sound of the water, Yuukaku could barely suppress a gasp at the sight stretching out before him.

Abruptly, the forest had just stopped: it was as if a giant's hand had swept across the countryside, clearing everything from view and creating the scene ahead of the party. Miles upon miles of green grassland shot out in front of them, in every direction. The river that Yuukaku had heard erupted from the forest not far from where they were standing - it was much larger than he had anticipated, flowing back from the way they had come. He supposed it must exit the forest at a place different from where they had entered, flowing into a different country. He watched it narrowing, tracing its path back to its source - astoundingly, he could see its entire journey. Where it grew most narrow, it abandoned the grasslands and shot up a monumental mountain, incongruous in its size and majesty. The clouds were quite low as it was, but there they shrouded a large portion of the mountain.

The flatlands ahead were stark but beautiful, and every couple of miles a white windmill stood, sitting stone-like next to the river. The land here was a plateau - that explained the steep climb through the forest - and it was a basin for roaring winds that tugged maniacally at the nautical sails of the windmills dotting it. The structures looked natural, as if they had always been there - they were as much a part of the landscape as the river, the grasslands, or the ring of much smaller mountains surrounding the plateau. By every windmill was farmhouse building, but any large settlement was hidden from view. All that was ahead was the Windmill Country - it was small, and insignificant compared with the great countries - so there must've simply been smaller villages populating the place.

_You think we've time for standing around gawping?_, Shibato shouted through the wind. _We've got a mission to complete!_ He pulled a hood up over his face and struck out along the flat, completely exposed track ahead. Matsuko and Sousuke followed suit, walking past where Yuukaku was still looking ahead to the mountain. Turning his head to the group in front of him, he could just make out Sousuke shouting _'hurry up!'_, but the sound itself was lost to the winds. His red hair whipping about him, Yuukaku too set off, bent slightly against the elements, and the party began to near their destination.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 2, 2009)

Vergil continued on, deeper into the labrynth of caves. By now even Mai was in uncharted territory. Without warning a horrid grey humanoid came rushing at them, it eyes were on its shoulders and it looked to be in excruciating pain. It roared, headed straight for Mai.

As it sped past Vergil it stopped suddenly, whilst Vergil slowly resheathed his sword. The beast fell into 4 perfectly cut pieces. To Vergils surprise the thing was still moving.

"Extraordinary." He said

"You really are the master of understatement aren't you?" She said cowering behind him

Vergil ignored the jibe, or rather didn't understand it, and looked at his genin teammate. "You're a shinobi. Do not falter."

Three more rushed at them, each one different but still horrid to look at

______________________________

Cloud genin

As the three looked on at the clear stretch Atos and Mion watched as Sukoro used the most basic of fire jutsu; The Mist Waltz technique. The mist descended gently and Mion carefully watched as she noted the positions of the trip wires.

They stepped over them quickly, however they did not realise that there were also false slabs, that when depressed activated another set. Being a mid to long range type, both Sukoro and Mion had little trouble avoiding the projectiles, however Atos was struggling, deflecting as many as he could be eventually he would become overwhelmed. Mion leaped back into the deadly barrage and made a few handseals. She leaped in to intercept 4 kunai headed towards Atos's blind spot, the poisoned blades hitting her in the stomach. There was suddenly poof of smoke and a log lay by their side. Sukoro fired his grappling hook and pierced Atos's shoulder and pulled him towards him with ferocious strength. Atos was flung out of harms way whilst Mion again, backflipped and cartwheeled through the kunai.

It was at that point that they heard an explosion as the explosive tags went off and severed the legs off of one genin. Mion heard the screams and flung her head back in ecstacy. Without warning, she leaped onto their course and ran back, through their traps, activating them but dodging the flames and the spinning saws. Atos, enraged at his injury followed whilst Scorpion stood patiently for them to finish. Atos drew his blades, jamming them into the spinning saw that was threatening to lop off his head and tore it out of it's mechanism. He carried the huge circular metal thing and used it as a sheild from the flames, before hurling the fiery blade towards the genin

Mion ran up the wall and used a low level jutsu but one of her favourite: Starch Syrup capture field. The platform the genin were standing on soon turned into an inescapable goo and the prospective chuunin were too busy being horrified at the loss of their teammates limbs to do anything. One had the sense of mind to draw out his sword but the giant flaming shuriken-saw that Atos had thrown with his monstrous strength, not only sliced off his arm but the entirity of his midsection, killing him on the spot.

Mion had taken out her water whip and begun brutaly whipping the remaining genin to death. Over and over she lashed at her, the whip tearing huge chunks of her flesh away until she fell to the ground. Mion pounced on the weeping girl, opened her mouth and in a frenzy, kissed her fully on the mouth. She bit the genin's tongue with her teeth as she kissed and ripped it out, clawing at her arms and her chest as she did so. Soon the girl died, drowning in a desert, drowning in her own blood as Mion moved on to tear the last surviving limbless genin apart.

She panted heavily and lay down ontop of a bloody carcass her back arching and her fingers on her lips, licking the blood off. She had used a lot of chakra but it had been worth it in her eyes. Atos went up and grabbed her, carrying her on his shoulder. She screamed maniacally, tearing at his back as she wanted to stay by their bodies and enjoy it a bit more. Atos flung her hard down onto the ground and kicked her in the stomach

"We have a job to do!" he bellowed angrily. She got up like some zombie and silently fixed her hair a little and dusted herself off

"Well then, lets do it." she said with that cold malicious tone she had.


----------



## Michellism (Jun 2, 2009)

Sousuke turns back annoyed as the awe struck Yuukaku begins to lag behind. "Geez he's really starting to tick me off" Sousuke mumbled as Matsuko herself got a bit lost within the small land's humble beauty. Nature seemed at ease in these lands and the atmosphere and attitude greatly differ then how it was back in Konoha. Everything seemed slow paced here as if time stood still. Various farmers in the distance worked as sweat dripped from their brow. "What kind of mission will we get here, I mean it's almost like a paradise why would they need any ninja here?" She said to herself still scanning the area as if she would find something obviously wrong that she had missed before.

"We're here on a rescue mission" Shibato said with a smile on his face as he turned back to his naive genin. "Rescue Mission?" Sousuke asked with his usual attitude. Shibato ignored the genin as he already answered the question and felt it unneccessary to speak anymore. "It's so beautiful out here" Matsuko said as the giant mountains made her feel smaller then any bug. "You want to see real beauty?" Sousuke said as he reached into his pocket pulling out a folded piece of paper. Matsuko leaned in as he unfolded as her reaction and facial expression quickly change to one of horror. The picture was Sousuke completly nude covering his manhood with a ninja Kunai.

He smiled at her as Matsuko's face dyed red, Her temper built as she struck Sousuke in the face causing to roll back a bit. "Idiot" She mumbled to herself as she walked a bit faster as she strided side by side with her sensei. Sousuke belched as Yuukaku who had still been behind caught up. The two stared at one another for a moment "The fuck are you looking at?" Sousuke said as he placed the picture of his birthday suit back into his pocket.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 2, 2009)

(Chunin Exams)

The exhausted Rain genin who had been the first to finish the first exam watched in horror as the Cloud genin completly mutilated another team. Hyoshi's anger starts to build as he no longer cares how crazy they are, He turns his attention to the judges "ARENT YOU GOING TO HELP THEM, THERES NO NEED FOR THAT!" Hyoshi yelled at the top of his lungs, His carefree demeanor had dissapaited under his justified rage. The judges continued to write down what they saw without giving any attention to the Rain genin's out burst. Hyoshi gritted his teeth and clenched his fist as Mion continued to torture the other group. Sakumi and Gyoshi where surprised to see this side of Hyoshi as he was usaully carefree and some what idiotic. Sakumi walked over to Hyoshi and tried to comfort him "Hyoshi" she said softly before being interrupted.

"LET ME AT EM, ANY OF THEM I DONT CARE WHO! I SWEAR I'LL PUT THEM SIX FEET UNDER FOR WHAT THEY DID!" Hyoshi completly loosing his cool had to be restrained by Sakumi. "If you go back there will be disqualified" Sakumi said softly as Hyoshi continued to watch the horrible sight. "SO YOU JUST WANT ME TO WATCH!" Hyoshi yelled knowing there was nothing he could do to stop the atrocious act. Sakumi merely looked at the genin knowing full well why his temper had flaired. "This isnt like how it was when a kid...I can save them...I have the power to i know it!" Hyoshi said almost sounding as if he was trying to convince himself. Sakumi was at a lost for words and knew there was nothing she could say to make him feel better. Hyoshi merely sat down near Gyoshi and waited for the rest of the teams to finish the first exam.

(Land of Windmills)

Sousuke and Matsuko kept up they're usual bickering as Shibato had the village in his sights. The breeze was somewhat cooler here thanks to the nearby river and the Giant mountains that stood guard granted an almost surreal feeling to the area. Shibato read over the mission specs a couple of more times as it was a habit of his to read every mission specs 112 times no matter how simple or complicated it was. It was one of his quirky traits and one that has done him good over the years. They finally arrived at the village, The buildings were scare around the flat lands but near the base of the mountains it was like a minature Konoha.

The buildings themselves were adorned with Windmills as the streets were filled with kids playing and merchants selling. It was an overall peaceful place to live and looked like the idle retirement place for any shinobi whose seen battle. It was kinda hard to believe that such a place existed between two warn torn nation such as the Leaf and Rain. They arrived at the biggest structure in the village a castle that seem to go on for miles. Flags with the windmill symbol decorated the large structure while maids and servants attended to their assigned duties.

Being led by one of the servants they stood in front of a sliding door with a swan decoration nealty sewn into it. The door opened and a young woman with their cups of freshly made tea waited for them their. The woman stood up and greet the team of ninja's as the maid closed the door behind them. She takes a moment to examine the group of ninja herself for a moment and then turns her attention to Shibato. "My names Paika Senna, I'm the one who contracted you" She said in an elegant voice as a nearby maid tend to their drinks. Sousuke flexed at one of the maids he thought was pretty though she just shrugged him off and went back to her duties. 

"My names Shibato Kisuke leader of Team 6 and these are my students" He said as he waited for them to introduce themselves. He always hated this part of the mission as he hated all forms of formality seeing it as nothing more then useless dribbles between two parties. "Matsuko Nara" Matsuko said with a smile on her face "Sousuke Higarami OH YEAH I'M THE GREATEST NINJA!" Before Sousuke could continue on his rant Shibato had thrown a dumpling in his mouth. All eyes were on Yuukaku now as they waited for him to speak his name.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jun 2, 2009)

"Count me in all you like," Soraio reprimanded, yanking himself to his feet, wavering back and forth unsteadily for a moment, before standing up straight. "But never count me _out._" Soraio raised his right hand in front of his body, clenching his fist as he rubbed his right wrist with his other hand. 

Dashing in low, under the attacks of Taiyo and Miyako, Soraio plunged his TarenKen attack into the wall, ignoring the biting flames that licked at the back of his hand from Miyako's technique; he refused to not pull his own weight in this test, and if that meant getting a little burned....small price to pay. As long as they didn't mess up his hair.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 2, 2009)

Miyako smirks some at Soraio's determination. He could see a good size hole in the wall, "Sorai, you go through first, then you Taiyo. I'll go through last." Miyako says wanting to finish the race quickly. He was starting to run low on chakra but he couldn't let that stop him, they were almost done. He moves his head up some making the flame go a little higher so his team mates would have a little bit more room to fit through without getting severely burned.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 2, 2009)

Scorpion watched silently as the two trundled back. 'At least Mion will be easier to deal with now' he thought. He knew he was twisted but she took it to a whole new level. It was said that in the Jashin Camp her torturers were amongst the cruelest.

They approached the next platform and it was the test of accuracy. The platform jolted and spun violently. Mion sat at the edge of it and dangled her legs off the edge, humming gleefully. Their sensei appeared nd was being chased down by the pursuers. One by one they dropped like flies. Atos had the last kunai in his hand and Mion looked up at him as the sensei was about to get stabbed. They all knew what to do. It had been drilled into them. Only the mission matters.

Atos flung the kunai at the man who was about to pick up the scroll. The thing exploding through the man's head with the power that the Kuro clan was renowned for. They watched as their sensei was stabbed mercilessly, only for there to be a poof of smoke and a log replaced and the sensei went around the back of the thig and broke his neck. They ignored each other as the team went on to the wall.

They all took a step back as Atos drew his blades and started spinning them around his head and unleashed a monstrous attack on the wall, nearly demolishing the thing. The gap was easily enough for them to get through as the wall regenerated The other two looked at the judges who shook their heads and Mion rolled up her eyes, went in and planted a few token explosive note whilst Scorpion unleashed a goukakyou no jutsu, setting them off and re opening the hole, slightly wider this time. The three walked through a little irritated knowing that Atos's strength would have been enough. 

There was meant to be a dash to the end, but since they had disposed of their competition they walked. They continued to walk for a while.

"It shouldn't be taking this long." Mion said

"I know. We're in a genjutsu. That bird has been hopping around that branch in the same pattern, that cloud is stationary whilst the others are moving and up ahead is a pit fall because the rock I've been kicking has mysteriously vanished." Scorpion said bored

"Dispel it!" Atos said

"No. I want others to think we actually have a weakness." Scorpion said

"Mmmm, bait them in hmm? Ok. I can deal with that." Mion said "So we gonna fall in to the pit and save ourselves at the last minute?"

"Yeah."

"All this nonsense! I care not for ga..." Atos started but was stopped by an icy stare from Mion. 

"If you ruin my fun, I may have to reconsider a few things." 

Atos stared at her and grunted angrily. There was something that unnerved even him. Something just not quite right about that girl that even his warrior blood told him not to directly confront. 

Mion smiled and happily walked into the pit only to be 'saved' by Atos's chains, making it look like reflex as opposed to skill. 

She sat on the edge panting. "A genjutsu?!" she said quite audibly.  

"Kai!" Scorpion said dispelling it as they walked over the finish line. Mion blew a kiss and a wave at the Rain genin who were looking at them and met up with their sensei.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 2, 2009)

(Chunin Exams)

Mion blew a kiss and a wave at the Rain genin who were looking at them and met up with their sensei. Hyoshi's eye twicthed as he completly lost it"THAT FUCKING BITCH WHO DOES SHE THINK SHE IS!" But before Hyoshi could go after her, His sensei appeared snack in hand and restrained him. "You're mission is to pass the exams nothing more" Hyoshi's sensei said as his head dropped a bit.  Thinking of something his head rose up in a quick jerk "HEY CLOUD GENIN!" Hyoshi called out causing them to turn to him "YOU BETTER FUCKING HOPE WE DON'T MEET UP IN BATTLE BECAUSE IF WE DO I PROMISE YOU'LL BE THE ONES DEAD!" Hyoshi said his temper completly flaired up. His sensei watched and knew that they're was something deeply disturbing about the Cloud ninja that he couldn't quite put his finger on.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 2, 2009)

Rakiyo trying to distract himself turned to Gan "Tell me Gan...What's the story behind you? I mean you don't seem like the rest of your teammates" Rakiyo asked the streaming scars under his eyes looking more prominent in the flickering flame.

Gan shifts slightly and looks down at the ground after hearing Rakiyo's question. "My story?" Gan responds. The past is a tricky thing he muses, sometimes you miss it and wish that you could go back there and relive it all but most times, for Gan at least, he just wants to forget it all.

"It's complicated..."  

_9 years ago...
"It's complicated honey," Rayne tells her young son Gan, holding him in her arms. They stand at the threshold to the door of their house, overlooking a lush front lawn and garden path that leads to the street. 

Gan frowns and nestles his face in her shoulder, feeling comforted by her touch. "But why do you have to go away for so long?" he mumbles in a distressed voice. Rayne frowns unable to find the words to express to a four year old. 

Gan's father appears at the door and ruffles his son's hair, "Because the Hokage asked us to my son. Always remember that the village comes before any of us," he says in a serious voice. Gan narrows his eyes, he doesn't care about the village or the Hokage, he just wants his parents. 

"You'll understand when you're older," his father says as he straps on a large leather pouch to his back which is filled with hundreds of thousands thousands of extra destruction bugs to compliment the thousands more in his body. He looks at his wife, "We have to go dear." 

Rayne nods and and she hugs Gan tightly, trying to force back her tears and barely succeeding. If this mission weren't so important she never would've accepted it. "We'll be back before you know it," she tells Gan, kissing him on the cheek and putting him down on the floor gently. Gan's aunt appears from the kitchen and nods at them, "Don't worry I'll take good care of him while you're away," she tells Gan's parents. They both nod and stride out the door.  

Gan sits on the front porch with his head buried beneath his knees, silently watching his parents walk out the front gate. Every day after he would sit on the front porch waiting for them to return but they never came back. 

One month later...
Gan sits on the front porch like always, waiting for parents to return. Suddenly the newspaper boy rides past his house and flicks The Konoha Times onto the front lawn. Gan walks towards the paper, he likes to read the comics inside to pass the time. As he picks up the paper his eyes are drawn to the front page photo and his eyes widen in surprise. He rolls open the paper and reads the headline, he's always been a precious reader only now he probably wishes he weren't because the headline printed in big bold letter reads...

*Famous Bug Taming Duo Sell out Konoha *

He keeps reading the article, his four year old mind trying to absorb the dense text. As he turns the page he sees a horrifying photo of his parents bodies being held aloft by a crowd, more like an angry mob really. His parents look bloodied and.....Gan's mind can't conceive of death yet. Suddenly Gan drops the paper and starts screaming.

One year later...
"OUT OF MY HOUSE!!!!" Gan's Aunt screams. She pushes Gan out the same door that his parents walked out of years ago. "But this is mom and dads house!" Gan protests. 

"Not anymore it isn't! Those traitors lost everything the moment they were found out!" she hisses at him. "I'll not have the son of such treasonous filth infecting my family!" 

"But..." Gan protests. "OUT!!!" she screams at him. Gan slept that night in the park. _

_Right here right now..._
"I'd rather not talk about my past if its okay with you..." Gan tells Rakiyo.

Suddenly a menacing roar erupts from down the darkened corridor of the tunnel. Hikaru groans and stirs from her unconsciousness, slowly opening her eyes. 

"We should move!" Gan exclaims.


----------



## Michellism (Jun 2, 2009)

Hikaru begins to move and her eyes get accustomed to the light that was being provided by the swaying fire. Yabimichi had been licking her face the whole time. "Yabimichi" She said weakly though to soft for either Gan or Rakiyo to hear. A loud roar bellows threw the tunnel. It wasn't human and instantly she remembered the creature from before. She tried to get her body to move but her legs where still numb from before. With her eyes barely open she saw somebody walk up to her and pick her up.

In the darkness of her mind she heared the two genin panting and trying to come up with a strategy to get out. Their feet kicking off the rocky ground as Yabimichi barked, The loud roar came threw again this time sending shivers down her spine. "HEY YOU BETTER WAKE THE FUCK UP!" She heard Rakiyo's familar voice as her eyes finally completly opened "Rakiyo..?" She weakly asks Yabimichi licked her face once more happy to see that she wasn't dead. The Genin kept running but would keep ending up at dead ends. Her Inuzuka nose was able to catch scents that would have never been noticed by either Gan or Rakiyo.

"I smell fried scorpions..." Rakiyo looks at Hikaru who he was still carrying his blood on his back was dry though the skin was still exposed. "Wheres the smell coming from?" Rakiyo asked. Hikaru weakly pointed to a long dark tunnel. Rakiyo and Gan nodded as they continue to make their way done but then abrutly stopped and took cover behind a rock. What laid ahead was a giant creature with the upperbody of a man the face of a lizard and the legs of a T REX. It's stature was huge as it towered over a stack of dead mutated animals devouring it's bubbling festering flesh.

That creature had pasty grey skin and no eyes, It's muscles we're bulging and had veins running all threw it's body. The creature had gill like slashes around it's neck that where used to collect nearby scents. The genin panted a bit though they struggled to keep the noise down as to not attract attention. One battle with a digusting creature was enough for a life time. "What do we do now?" Hikaru asked as low as she could "ssshhh" Rakiyo said as he breathing was abnormal still looking at the unnatural creation.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 2, 2009)

_Yuukaku. Tsuumei Yuukaku._
He inclined his head in the formal gesture. The castle was a beautiful place, but the formalities seemed strange for an apparently urgent rescue mission. Frowning as he pondered on this, Yuukaku tactfully began examining the decour, breaking eye contact with Paika Senna, who was looking at him more intently than would be considered polite. There was something in the way she held herself that unnerved him, despite her young, elegant appearence.

Yuukaku always felt uncomfortable in such grand surroundings. Used to a spartan, relatively naturalistic lifestyle, the Windmill Country and this castle jarred with him. The land was beautiful, but featureless - no forests to take cover in, no rolling hills, a deep and flat river. He felt he'd feel more at home in the forest they'd walked through than here. The castle was bewilderingly large for such a small settlement, and the decour was grand - almost ostentatious. The streets outside were pleasant enough, but somewhat lifeless; no feeling of youth.

Shibato was tapping his fingers on the table lightly in a rather rude - but under the circumstances, understandable - manner. Paika Senna fixed him with a stare and he stopped. Yuukaku was briefly impressed, before Shibato rebutted the look. _I'm sorry to hurry you, but we know what the mission is - if you have any further details that we need to know, then please tell us now so we can do our job._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 2, 2009)

_Just what are these things and where are they coming from?_ Gan wonders, he shudders slightly as he eyes the beasts fluctuating gills. It seems to be drawn by scent. Using this knowledge Gan quickly formulates a plan and signals to his team wordlessly, pointing at a pathway just off to the side of the mutant creature, motioning them to head off that way when the time is right. 

Meanwhile Gan raises his right hand and a lone insect flies to the tip of his index finger. This insect unlike the majority of the other's is a female that exudes a very powerful pheromone, which can be used for tracking purposes. Gan mentally wishes the insect good luck and it flies away towards the beast.

When it reaches close range suddenly the creature rears its eyeless face and sniffs at the air, growling with veiled menace. It paws blindly at the air trying to swat down its quarry but the female insect flies rapidly around it like a dive bomber, then it flies off down another cave path, away from the one that Gan and his mates prepare to enter. The mutant quickly chases after the powerful scent of the insect, the floor of the caverns shaking slightly as it lumbers away in hot pursuit of its alleged prey.

Gab smiles at his mates and flashes them a thumbs up sign.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2009)

Koyaiba leaps off the platform, followed closely by Isanni and Kaion. In front of them is a large, shifting wall of sand. Koyaiba regards it mutely, then picks up a kunai and hurls it at the wall. The wall reaches out, grabbing the kunai and sucking it in. Koyaiba nods to Kaion, who shoots a fireball at the wall. The fireball hits, though no effect can bes seen.

Carefully, Koyaiba walks up to the wall and extends a hand slowly towards it. The wall grasps out, but Koyaiba is careful to keep his hand ot of range. He reaches out another hand, which the wall also reaches for. Koyaiba motions to Kaion, who walks tenatively up to the other end of the wall and extends a hand.

Nothing. Kaion slaps  an exploding tag onto the wall, followed by a few others. He steps back, Koyaiba keeping both hands near the wall.

*Boom!*

A small hole is cleard in the wall, which slowly begins to fill. Without hestitaion Isanni throws herself through the gap, Kaion close behind. Koyaiba leapes afterwards, the sand reaching for him....

Made it. Koyaiba rolls up the other side...into nothing. Endless black extends as far as he can see. He is unable to even see his hand in front of him. "Kaion." Kaion grabs Koyaiba by the wrist and moves slowly forward, able to see through the illusion thanks to his Sharingan. He yanks Koyaiba abruptly to the side as the genins foot hits nothing but air, and the 3 stuble into blinding light.

"Congratulations." Somebody says. It's a sand Jonin. "You managed to do everything but secure the scroll." He makes a few marks on his checkboard, but Koyaiba stops him. 

"Really?" Koyaiba pulls a small scroll out of his pocket and tosses it to the jonin, who stares blankly.

"But-"

"I swapped scrolls the minute we got on that thing. Only an idiot would leave a highly important object with someone who couldn't fight." Koyaiba said, like it was the most obvious thing in the world. "I'm hungry. When's lunch?"


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 2, 2009)

Rakiyo breathes a sigh of relief as the giant beast follows the insect like a small child. After minutes of waiting the coast was clear the genin continued to make their way out of the long trecherous tunnels. unfortunately to their horror what Hikaru smelled wasn't fried scorpions in fact is was the smell of burning rotting corpses. They had stumbled upon something that looked like a labortory or at least it use to look like it. Broken computers and glass decorated the floor along with charred bodies of people in what looked like labcoats. Inside a separate chamber within the room was the body of a completly skinless girls who eyes where ruptured and her organs had boiled and bubbled out of her body. Blood was everywhere in this place and the fowl stench was enough to make any one vomit.

Rakiyo gently let Hikaru down who had regained her strength enough to walk. Yabimichi barked happily as so far there where no more of those disgusting creatures in sight. Rakiyo dug in his pocket and pulled out a fried scorpion which he had stolen earlier that was wrapped in aluminom foil. "Here thought you'd might be hungry" he said as he handed on to the genin. He turned back and gave Hikaru and Yabimichi the same, Yabimichi quickly ate it up though Hikaru's love of animals caused her to examine it and be hesistant. She stared at the floor a bit longer before looking at Rakiyo's skinless back "Rakiyo" Rakiyo who was too busy looking around the debris hadn't heard the girl call his name. "Ah Hah! Found it" He said as he pulled out a first aid kit, it was badly destroyed but still had the necessary tools he was looking for.

He opened a clear bottle of rubbing alcohol and poured it recklessly down his exposed back. He gritted his teeth in pain as the stinging was nearly unbearable, He wrapped ace bandages around his body as it began to act as a shirt for him in the mean time. He scanned his surroundings once more but unforunately none of the computers seemed to work. "Shit i hope Vergil's having better luck then us" Rakiyo simply said to himself as he continued to look around hoping another monster wouldn't show up

(Land of Windmills)

I'm sorry to hurry you, but we know what the mission is - if you have any further details that we need to know, then please tell us now so we can do our job.

Paika's eyes strained a bit as she examined the genin some more. Turning back to Shibato she commented on Yuukaku's remarks "Yes i'm truly sorry, As you know my father the village chief Yuzano Senna has gone mission and without him the village is in danger of falling into the wrong hands" Shibato merely nod already knowing this information from reading the mission specs 112 times. "I hired you Ninja so that you could help me find my father because strangers cannot pass into our holy mountain without company I Will go with you" Said the woman. Shibato moved back a bit surprised to hear what she said. 

"Are you sure that's wise?" Shibato asked hoping she would change her mind. She merely nodded and after a few minutes of getting ready Team 6 and Paika headed off to the sacred mountain. At the base of the mountain a fog had built up as stairs seem to go up almost forever the mountain seeming even more larger then before. Paika without a word continued on as the Ninja took a few more minutes to look at the mountain. Shibato walked off at a normal pace while Sousuke, Matsuko, and Yuukaku still where in awe of the mountain. "There's something odd about that lady" Sousuke says with his arms crossed behind his head "You're being paranoid" Matsuko said to the genin "Right Yuukaku" She asked hoping the genin would agree. Sousuke looked at him with an annoyed face not excepting any different answer then what Matsuko had gave him.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 2, 2009)

Taiyo takes out two kunai, channeling chakra into both of them. He was beginning to get tired from all of the chakra he was using. Taiyo threw both of the kunai at the wall at the same time that Miyako and Soraio did their techniques.Taiyo continuosly threw some kunai, coming down to his last two. 

"I've thrown enough, about fourteen. I've gotta save these last two for anything coming up." he said, looking at his team mates. He had done enough damage to the wall anyway.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 2, 2009)

Miyako nods some, cutting off his flame, "Get through the wall now!" he yells to his two team mates, he watches Soraio hop through the wall then waits for Taiyo to go through. He makes more hand signs and uses his Goukakyuu no Jutsu burning more of the wall away to help Taiyo get through, depleting his chakra seriously at the same time.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 2, 2009)

_Yeah,_ Yuukaku muttered to no one in particular, _right._ Frowning, he continued up the mountain a little way behind Shibato. 

The path upwards was almost fantastic - the labour that must've gone into creating it must have been phenomenal. The mountain around was steep and unforgiving; it wasn't at all a gradual ascent. As such, the steps were steep too, but perfectly carved - presumably by hand - and overlaid with a marble coat that was remarkably unworn. The path and summit must truly be sacred to them; all the more bizarre then, that the head of the village should be deemed missing up there, and that outsiders should be roped in to help, without any prior investigation. Despite his reassuring words a minute ago, Yuukaku was beginning to feel more and more uneasy.

As the steps became even steeper, an atmosphere of malaise assaulted the party. Oxygen must've been getting thin, but it was more than that. It was as if the clouds themselves were rejecting the intruders, whispering amongst themselves and silently growling their discontent. Still, they'd come this far. Concealing two kunai in his sleeves just in case, and readying himself for anything that may happen, Yuukaku followed Paika and his sensei, and the clouds reluctantly ushered them further in.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2009)

"A regenerating wall." Kagomi said as Team Wolf watched their next obstacle. "We need to hit it with all we've got. Soyo, first gate." Soyo nods, mercifully staying quiet, and begins concentrating. Without hesition, Ranmaru slams Scar into the wall again and again, opening a small hole. Before it can refill itself, Kagomi hits it with exploding kunai, keeping it open. With a bezerk scream, Soyo runs straight at and through the wall, Kagomi and Ranmaru quickly following.

"C'mon guys, I can see the exit let's g-" Ranmaru grabs him by the collar and yanks him backwards.

"Idiot. Genjutusu. See?" He chucks a kunai towards the place Soyo had been running towards. It passes through the ground and disappears. Soyo gapes.

"How'd you tell? I can't see anything, it was like, sooo perfect! But I was never good at-"
Ranmaru clamps a hand over his mouth.

"Table." Ranmaru says, pointing towards the judges. "Was there." He has Scar take point, the others following him closely. With the puppet leading the way, they avoid the falls and traps, coming out on the other side.

"Well. That was actually refreshingly easy."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 2, 2009)

Gan wanders around taking stock of this foul smelling laboratory. "I wonder what they were doing here?" he says aloud as he eyes a jar of congealed gray liquid that contains a some kind of strange spiderlike hybrid fetus.  

Hikaru shivers at her surroudnings and wrinkles her nose, her Inuzuka sense of smell conveying to her things which she'd rather block out. "This place reminds exactly like that creepy lab from Jeeper Creepers 8: Revenge of the Ewoks," she says.  

Gan nods, he had never seen that particular movie and he has no clue who or what Ewoks are but he can relate with the tone of her words. "I agree..." but before he can finish his next words the insects inside his body start to vibrate and Gan freezes as if sensing something. Suddenly a horrifying hissing noise echoes from the corner behind Gan. 

"BEHIND YOU!!" Rakiyo yells at Gan but before the Aburame boy can even spin around a thick mucous like strand of webbing envelops him and pulls him into the air. Gan barely has any time to register the horrific sight before his eyes, a giant man sized spiderlike creature with the head of a human and eight pincer like legs. It crawls along the ceiling with Gan hanging helplessly from a line of webbing attached to the monsters giant bloated abdomen. Gan tries to reach for a Kunai to cut himself loose but the spider generates even more webbing that envelopes him in a cocoon. 

Even with all this horror going on all Gan can think about is how ironic it would be for an Aburame to be consumed by a spider. _How embarrassing would that be? _

_Elsewhere..._
Kaion deactivates his Sharingan eyes and breathes a sigh of relief. "Pfft...thank goodness you guys have me around to lead you!" 

He looks up at the Sand Jonin with an expectant face, "Hey man so where are uh....our Chuunin diplomas!? Or is there gonna be like a sowing eaxam afterwards 'cause I'm so ready for that!" Kaion asks him. 

The Jonin looks down at Kaion as if he possesses some kind of defect. "You don't get any....diplomas," he says the word diploma through gritted teeth, but still trying to relate to Kaion, "...Until you pass the next two tests." 

Kaion nods at him, "Okay, okay, I can feel that! Bring on that sowing test whoo yeah!" he hollers and walks away. The jonin shakes his head, "No wait there's no...." Kaion however just walks away absorbed in whatever it is that passes for a thought in his head, before the Jonin can finish. 

"Sowing test....ah screw him!" and the Jonin walks away.


----------



## Michellism (Jun 2, 2009)

(Suna Lab)

Gan dissapears as the webbing completly consumes him. "GAN!" Hikaru and Rakiyo yelled in unison. Hikaru dug into her ninja pouch and pulled out a kunai letting it fly, To the genin's surprise the kunai merely bounced off handing no effect on the web. The mutated spider creation looked at them malicious greed as a mouth open up from it's neck a green saliva like substance spilled out. It appeared to have acidic qualities as it burned away at a near by computer.

Hikaru had studied the Inuzuka fightning style though she never thought she would have to use it. Forming a hand sign Yabimichi transformed into her "MAN BEAST CLONE!" Hikaru called out as she and Yabimichi picked up speed the two spun and attacked the spider head on "GATSUUGA!" Hikaru cried out as the spider yelled in pain. The yell was super sonic causing Rakiyo to cover his ears.

The Webbing seemed to unfold as gan nearly fell to the floor, The transformed Yabimichi grabbed Gan and placed him on the floor. Hikaru landing on her feet and swayed a bit her Chakra reserves hadn't fully return from her previous pass out. The spider dropped from the cieling landing on it's legs. The spider shoots a long web that wraps around Hikaru pulling her closer "EAT!" The head of the spider manages to form the word though it sounds far from human. "MURDER CROW CONFUSION!" Rakiyo had used the ninjutsu summon a swarm of black crows and began to pierce and eat the spider. 

The spider began to change shape as the crows swarm around it like a black tornado. pieces of its abnormal flesh where ripped off by each passing crow. The flock finally dissipating revealing only the legs of the spider creature remained. It's limbs jerked a bit  but then stopped in it's stopped its tracks. Hikaru sighed as Yabimichi changed back to it's normal shape returning to Hikaru. She laughed as Yabimichi licked her cheek.

(Land of Windmill)

Matsuko began to feel dizzy as they headed up higher and higher, her fear of heights becoming more clear as the lack of air began to effect here. The man made steps had seem to have never been used even though they have been there for more then 100 years. Shibato stopped in his tracks causing the same motion form the rest of the team "STOP!" Shibato said in a commanding tone, He scanned the area and suddenly kicked Yuukaku away as a Giant Lion came crashing down on where they where originally standing. The mountain lion roared having the genin in it's sight. "SENSEI!" Matsuko called out as the Lion swiped it's claws, Sousuke had jumped and blocked the attack from hitting Matsuko. The two flew back and roll down the steps a bit.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 2, 2009)

Shibato shook and swayed as the heavy beast landing in front of them. The lion whipped it's tail causing him and Paika to duck down. It's heavy tail slamming on the side of the mountain wall leaving behind a giant crack. Sousuke quickly got up "YOU STUPID LION!" He yelled as he ran straight for the beast jumping and kicking it in the face. The lion roared in pain as Sousuke smirked. "Stupid kitty kaaatt" Sousuke's voice rose with the throwing motion as the Lion tossed him aside nearly causing him to fly off the mountain. He held on for dear life as he could feel his grip slipping "A LITTLE HELP HERE!" Sousuke called out to no one in particular. Shibato looked at the lion and noticed that he wasn't native to this part of the land in fact it looked almost tamed. "WATCH OUT!" His thoughts where interrupted by Paika as the lion brushed Shibato against the wall. Shibato landing on his knees the attack causing him to cough up some saliva. "alright enough playing" Shibato said with the lion in his sights.


(Suna Cave)

With the ordeal with the spider over Rakiyo sighed heavily and plopped to the floor "I'm sick of this place" Rakiyo said as he staired up at the rocky cieling. Yabimichi ran over and started to lick his cheek "Hey got of me will ya" he said with a slight laugh in his voice. Hikaru smiled as her dog and Rakiyo had finally seem to get along. "Come on let's find a way out of here" Rakiyo said getting back up on his feet. The genin walked together feeling a bit more confident as they had taken down two monsters on their own without the help of their jounin sensei. "Heheh So this is why Kira Sensei had so much faith in me" Rakiyo thought to himself as his pride swelled up a bit. The genin team continued walking deeper into the sunagakure caves.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 2, 2009)

"The finish line is right in ours face let us end this exam" Takao spoke trailing behind Leiko and Atsuko. They began to near the finishing line when a small lost ktten appeared in their way. "Meoow" the cat mewed looking up at the strangers in front of her. "What is this cat doing here of all places?" Atsuko wondered finding it rather odd a stray cat would appear all of a sudden.

Leiko moved passed Atsuko and slowly walked toward the cat eyes locked on the animal. "It..it..it" Leiko tried to say as she began to stutter as if a cat had her tongue. "Leiko what's wrong? Spit it out" Atsuko asked concerened. Leiko began to giggle some and burst out of no where "My god what a cute cat!" she yelled snatching the cat up and hugging the animal. Takao sighed and Atsuko face-palmed herself as she looked at the spectacle in front of her. "I forgot all about her...problem I should say for cute things."

Though the cat didn't share her enthusiasm for being friendly. That cat hissed at her and jump on the ground into a pounce position "What is wrong with you girl?" The cat spoke showing it's teeth. "What he can talk? Wait what  happend to my cute kitten?" Atsuko questioned. *"You dumb little girl I am not cute kitten I am NEKO-SAMA CAT PRINCE OF DARKNESS!"* The cat bellowed out it...began flexing what was thought to be muscles. Atsuko began to sniff her clothes and found no foreign scent "Well I know I'm fine on the account of that this time my cousin didn't hide his special make me happy ninja leaves in my colthes."

Unfortunatly for them this cat had a problem "Well since your here I now have some one to tell my problems too" Neko spoke as he sat down and began to tell his long story. 30 horrifying minutes passed by as Atsuko, Leiko and Takao were forced to listen to Neko's tale. He talked about his time as a ninja cat, to win he first got married, to when he was imprisoned for being the first animal to do zoophilla also known as beastiality. "How the hell did he manage to work that into the conversation?" Atsuko said whispering into Takao's ear. "You two in the back *SHUT UP!* Now let me finish."

He went on and on and on until Takao just got tired. "SHUT UP! FOR THE LOVE OF THE 1st RAIKAGE SHUT THE HELL UP!" Takao exploded. Atsuko and Leiko crawled into a corner hugging each other "I've never seen Takao that mad" Atsuko whipsered "He..he didn't scare me any hehehe."

"How dare you speak to me *NEKO-SAMA CAT PRI*-" before he could finish Takao cut him off. "WE KNOW YOUR THE CAT PRINCE OF DARKNESS, BUT HOW MANY DAMN PROBLEMS CAN ONE PERSON HAVE? LET ALONE A DAMN CAT. I MEAN IF I LISTEN TO YOU ANY LONGER I MAY JUST OFF MYSELF!" Takao began to breathe as he finished what he was saying. "You little cur you know not who you speak to *I AM NEKO-SAMA....CAT PRINCE OF DARK*" POW.

Takao punted all the way into another part of the forest. Atsuko and Leiko went up to put a hand on his shoulder "It's alright now Takao." Takao took a deep breathe as he regained his composure "I'm sorry, but he was so annoying. Any way I realized it was a genjutsu so all we have to do is kai to get out of here." All three perceeded to kai their way out of the genjutsu which took more effort than they thought and made thier way toward the finish line offically finishing the race.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 2, 2009)

Miyako watches as Taiyo hops through the hole, then he cuts off the flame and runs towards the wall, the hole gradually getting smaller. He jumps through the hole his foot almost getting caught but he pulls it through just in time. "Damn...I'm tired..." he mutters to no one really, "Let's go we're almost done..." Miyako mumbles walking forward slowly. He reaches into his puch pulling out a brown pill. He pops it into his mouth, chews it up a bit then swallows feeling a little bit of his energy coming back. Miyako activates his sharingan as the trio walks forward at a moderately slow pace, slower than Miyako would've liked. Suddenly small men started to pop out of the sand, with their heads on fire, "What the fuck..." he mumbles to himself. The small people start to climb over his team's bodies. "Fuck fuck fuck!" Miyako shouts, focusing more on the small men. He shakes his head some focusing on what's happening, "Genjutsu..." he mutters his sharingan helping him out. He makes a handseal, "Kai." He says firmly, Soraio doing the same. "Almost done..." he says quietly. He could tell that Taiyo was still stuck in the genjutsu, so Soraio and himself grab him by the arms and guide him to the exit, the genjutsu being released as they cross the line.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 2, 2009)

The Mist trio sit on a bench watching from the sidelines as the other Genin teams cross the finish the line. Misuto points at one of the teams from Hidden Cloud, "Those motherfuckers look tough especially that big guy....hehe...and that hot little number," he says pointing at Mion, "She looks like a real freak just my kind of girl!"  he just loved the way she mutilated that poor bitch of a Genin who got in her way. 

Isane crosses her arms and shrugs, "Yeah she looks like your type. I'm sure you'll both have fun biting each others tongues out on your first date," she responds sarcastically. She had been disgusted with the way that girl had acted._ If she tries that with me I'll have her drooling like a brain dead Zombie_, Isane thinks to herself. 

Misuto drapes his right arm around Isane, chuckling with delight, "Oh don't be so jealous Isane. You're still my number one girl!"

Isane quickly shrugs his arm off, "Dream on Shark boy," she retorts.  

"I wonder if they'll let me disect the dead bodies?" Tendo asks out of the blue.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 2, 2009)

Minori leaned on a tree after finishing the race and watch as all the other teams began to come through "Intresting for the first exam...I was actually under the impression we would have to fight others one on one" Minori stated. Minori tired to ignore it, but she had this feeling that some horrible was going to happen. She didn' know what, but an event some of a huge proportion was going to happen "I'll need to stay on my gaurd more."

Atsuko ran across the finish line and waved to Minori real quickly as she sped pass her before Minori could wave back "Got to find a rest room!" She yelled in her mind.

Leiko and Takao took a seat not to far from another team. "That guy...kinda looks like a shark?" Takao thinks to himself. His claim is backed up by a statement on of his teammates make.

"Dream on Shark boy,"

"Guess he really is a shark in looks and personality" Referring to the comment her heared him make about Mion. On the side of him Leiko stares at the ground in thought "That other cloud team...their ruthless." Leiko was thinking about what she saw as they made their way toward the finishing line. She saw clearly how Mion mangaled and mauled that poor genin "He...didn't stand a chance." Leiko began to think that with them in this exam there may be more on the line here than just becoming chunin's.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 2, 2009)

Kaion sits on a bench with a smirk on his face, pleasantly stuffing his mouth full of a half melted Apollo chocolate bar that he had kept in his side pocket all the way since leaving Konoha. The young Uchiha has already forgotten about the obstacle course, as its out of sight out of mind for him. His father always looked at this as a weak trait in Kaion but his mother would counter that it made Kaion amazingly resilient to tragedy and failure, allowing him to keep forging ahead no matter what.  

He's lost in his fantasies of receiving his Chuunin diploma and showing it to his old man. _Then he'll have to accept me!_ Kaion thinks to himself, _even Kimiko didn't make it to Chuunin this fast after making it to Genin_. As Kaion rams the last half of the melted chocolate into his mouth he looks towards a squad of Genin, noticing their head bands. 

"Oh they're Cloud country," Kaion mutters to himself as he eyes a particularly tall, bald headed looking gorilla of a Genin. He's talking to someone but Kaion can't see the person. Then the big lug moves aside, revealing a girl. Kaion's jaw hangs agape and he drops his candy wrapper onto the ground when he sees her. He remains speechless for several seconds as his mind tries to compute what he's seeing. 
_
Is this a dream?_ he thinks at first, _like that time in the Hospital._ Kaion smacks his face to make sure, but she's still there. 

"SHION!" he yells. Kaion springs from the bench and runs towards her. The girl looks at Kaion strangely as he mentions the name Shion. He bounds in front of her and looks closely at her face. 

"Is it you?!" he exclaims with excitement, "Holy cow it's really you!! Hey Shion its me remember, Kaion! How did you get here....how....when...." Kaion has so many questions that his brain feels like exploding but then he laughs in happiness, not caring how she came back just as long as she's back.

_I'm so happy I could cry!_ Kaion thinks.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 3, 2009)

Mion hears her dead sisters name being called out and inside an uncontrollable excitement wells up. 'Foooouuuund yooooouuuu' she sings merrily to herself. She knew her sister well enough to know what an emotional idiot she was and often played her to get closer to people.

Mion clutches her head as she looks at him. "I....I...know you...." she stammers, laughing inside like a mad woman, "Kai...on?"

She throws her arms around him and hugs him tightly, tears falling down

"Kaion! I remember! Oh! I was so worried! I didn't know if you were alive or not." Mion had demanded a full investigation over how exactly Shion had died, gathering eyewitness reports from the half dead souls in the Jashin Camp, combined with the autopsy report she had a pretty good idea. Mion put her hands on his chest and pulled away

"How...how could you leave me....to die...?" she cried falling to her knees clutching her head, "How...? They healed me. And tortured me again. Over and over. Heal and torture...Heal ...and..." she grabbed his legs, sobbing profusely. All she wanted was to plant that split second of hesitation within him and, of course, to hear his guilt. His lovely guilt. She kissed his leg.

"They changed me. Made me do things. Because of you Kaion. Mr Uchiha. They dug me up. I was still alive you idiot." she allowed the madness to creep back into her voice as she kissed higher up his leg, "Now I have to kill or be killed." Tears were streaming down her face and she looked up at his face with that same look Shion did when Mion slapped her. She was so pathetic.

"What have you done to me? Why didn't you take me with you?" She gently bit his ear and kissed his neck, rubbing herself against him. "Help me..." she whispered

Scorpion watched on and smirked, pulling her away from Kaion. "I think itsss bessst if you leave. Shion, or Mion as we call her now, tends to get a little unstable. But she'sss one of usss now." he said looking at Kaion dead in the eye.

_Moments later_

Sena looks at the judges and nods

*"And that concludes the first test.* Congratulations for those who passed, those who failed please either remain dead or be grateful that you are not and leave this place. The second test will start at 6am tomorrow morning. Do not be late or you will be disqualified. Get a good rest. You will need it."

Sena vanished, along with the other jounin. There was still time for the genin to grab dinner, most though headed straiight for the hospital to heal some wounds.

(Suna Caves)

The beasts had been taken care of and the trio pressed on. Suddenly they saw a huge tunnel. It was impossibly large. Mai ran over to the wall

"This...is strange." she said feeling the wall

"What is?" Vergil asks turning

"The markings stop suddenly and this pattern in the wall....well...It's familiar..." she says studying it, "Where have I seen it?"

Vergil walks towards her, closely followed by *Tenshi*. Suddenly the ground started shaking violently, causing all three of them to lose their balance. The ground beneath them broke and crumbled and they were flung into the air and tossed around.

A few moments later they awoke on something warm and wet and horribly smelly.

"Tenshi! Mai!" Vergil shouted. 

"I'm ok." Mai said and looked around. "I...I know where we are. I'm just not sure if I should tell you."

"Tell me. Knowledge is power." Vergil said blankly

"Well prepared to go 8 gates then. The markings on the wall, I had seen them before, but just not on this scale. We're inside....and I can't believe I'm saying this...in a giant Sandworm."

Vergil breathed in and out. "I see."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 3, 2009)

_"Tenshi! Mai!"_ Vergil shouted.

"I'm fine. Nothing broken." Tenshi said, looking around.

_"We're inside....and I can't believe I'm saying this...in a giant Sandworm."_ Mai said.

"Huh... Isn't that just wonderful?" Tenshi responded sarcastically. "Great first mission. Just great..." He mumbled. "So... I guess trying to get out the mouth isn't an option, huh?" He asked. "Does that mean we have to get out the...." He started his question, hoping his thoughts weren't right.

-------------------------------------

As the first test concluded, Hinote yawned and walked over to Minori. "Good job, Minori-chan." He told her, putting on a shirt. "I'm gonna... Go get some food. Make sure you eat before tomorrow's test." Hinote said, walking off to find some dinner.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 3, 2009)

Kaion listens with horror to Mion's pleas, who he really thinks is Shion, and her accusations that he left her behind. For the first time in his life he can't even find the words to respond. He wants to tell her that he tried everything within his power to save her and he would've gone back if he knew she was alive. What happened to her is the only thing in his life that's ever weighed heavily on his mind, the only thing that has ever really caused a crack in his mental armor of blissful ignorance and overconfidence.  

"But I...." he stammers unable to complete his sentence. 

"What have you done to me? Why didn't you take me with you?" She gently bit his ear and kissed his neck, rubbing herself against him. "Help me..." she whispered.

He trembles as she moves close against him, feeling incredible awkward and not even knowing how to react. _Why is she acting like this?!_ he thinks. This moment is nothing like he had always fantasized it would be. _This is a freaking nightmare!_ Kaion yells in his mind. 

Scorpion watched on and smirked, pulling her away from Kaion. "I think itsss bessst if you leave. Shion, or Mion as we call her now, tends to get a little unstable. But she'sss one of usss now." he said looking at Kaion dead in the eye.

Kaion becomes incredibly angry suddenly as this guy, whoever he is, pulls her away. His face reminds Kaion of that bastard at the temple, the guard who blew himself up along with Shion. That guards face has been in his nightmares, taunting him and reminding him of his failure. Kaion glares back at Scorpion, very much wanting to punch him in the face, and just keep punching him, but instead he pushes Scorpion away. 

"GET YOUR HANDS OFF OF HER!" Kaion snarls at him. 

He grabs Mion's hands and looks at her with pleading eyes. "Just give me a chance to explain...please I tried everything to save you. I'm sorry for not coming back, I...I...didn't know. I swear I would've come back for you If I knew! " 

Kaion's eyes start to water but he forces a smile at Mion. "But everything's fine now anyway. You can just come back with me to Konoha. I don't care what they did to you, 'cause we can make things better. I promise!"   Which ultimately is all Kaion wants to do...make things better. This is his second chance to put things right.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 3, 2009)

'Hook, Line and Sinker' she thinks to herself. Mion was in ecstacy. The guilt he felt was overwhelming her body This boy would scream, oh how he would scream, and she wouldn't let him die. She would do all sorts of things to him. Fun things, and some not so fun things...

Mion nods. "I want to....I want to come back with you Kaion....please help me..."

She feigns a headache, as if mentally battling herself. She falls to the ground, crawling away from him, in terror.

"Help me...Get away from me! No...I..." she said writhing on the ground. Scorpion looks down at her, thinking she's over doing it a bit, but that's only because he knows her. He looks at Kaion's face. He seemed to have bought it, so he figured he would play along. He dragged her by the hair, wrecnching her away from Kaion and getting behind Atos, slapping her and punching her gut

"What have I told you would happen if you're not a good girl?!"

"I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry"

"Obey me! kneel and hold out your hands."

She did so and he started to whip her hands with his grapple. She cried out in pain but her eyes were actually rolled up in extreme pleasure. She would need to change after this.

Meanwhile, Atos took exception to the shove to Scorpion and returned the gesture pushing Kaion with one arm, sending him backwards.

"Leave us, worm! Go back to your mothers breast, you're not fit to be in our presence." he growled with extreme arrogance.

_____________________________________

Inside the Sandworm.

"Huh... Isn't that just wonderful?" Tenshi responded sarcastically. "Great first mission. Just great..." He mumbled. "So... I guess trying to get out the mouth isn't an option, huh?" He asked. "Does that mean we have to get out the...." He started his question, hoping his thoughts weren't right.

Vergil never understood sarcasm and was perplexed at Tenshi's enthusiasm. "Well, I'm glad you are so willing. I shall finish your sentence, yes it would appear that we do have to go out of the creatures rectum." Vergil looked at the grinding teeth, they were stuck in a missing tooth. Lucky.

Suddenly they were awash with saliva, jets of the enyme filled liquid descended upon them, threatening to wash them away down the oesophagus. "We can't get washed down! We have to hold on!"

"Ewwwww..This is so gross!" Mai said holding onto Vergil as he planted his sword into the creatures gum. This caused the creature to move it's tongue to where it thought the pain was, batting the trio off and sending them down the contracting pipe


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 3, 2009)

"THIS PLACE JUST DOESN'T END!" Rakiyo said losing all hope, the 3 genin had been walking around for what seemed like hours. Rakiyo was hungry as his stomach stirred and he dreampt of all the food Siyatsu would buy him once he got back to the village. His mouth salivated with the thought of biting into some bbq ribs. "Yeah that hits the spot" He thought as he ate the imaginary food. He let his head plop down some as his hunger ate at his thoughts. Rakiyo then felt hot air breathing down his neck "Come on stop it Yabimichi i'm not in the mood" The hot air forced down his neck again "I said ststst" Rakiyo studdered as a the giant eyeless monster had found it's way back to them.

The other two genin where backing up silently motioning him to move as the beast hadn't seem to notice them. Rakiyo tried to move but the minute he did the beast swung it's arm batting him to the cave wall. BANG! The sound echoed as Rakiyo's young body was tossed around like a rag doll. He fell down to his knees. "RAKIYO!" The two genin yelled as the beast neared it's way closer to him. The beast clutched the genin in it's giant muscular arm pressing him against the wall. Rakiyo's body was being crushed under the immense pressure "AHHHHHHHH!" Rakiyo let out a scream as he heard of a few of his bones crack and pop.

Hikaru looked around remembered the beast could only use it's sense of smell "He's just like that monster from Ninja Busters 4 Return of the Smellinator" And with that she dug into her ninja pouch pulling out a smoke bomb. Yabimichi looked at Hikaru and whimpered a bit "SORRY YABIMICHI!" She exclaimed as she let the bomb dispursts. The smoke irritated anything with a sense a smell but disorientated anything that relied on it. The monster staggered back a bit as it's gill fluctuated widly letting the genin drop to the floor.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 3, 2009)

"I'm sorry but that's just pathetic!" Isane comments in disgust as she witnesses the altercation between that Konoha loud mouth and the squad of Cloud Genin. "I almost feel sorry for the kid..." 

Misuto however seems to find it all quite funny, "Oooh I really like her even more. You can tell she's the kind of girl who likes to play with her dinner before devouring it!" he exclaims, laughing in a fit. 

"When are they going to let me disect the dead bodies you think?" Tendo asks out of the blue again.

*"WE DON'T KNOW!"* Misuto and Isane yell at him in unison.  

Meanwhile Kaion gets back to his feet after being pushed by Kuro. He looks on in horror as Scorpion beats Mion severely. Even more horrifying Kaion can see a glimmer of enjoyment in her eyes. Suddenly Scorpion punches her in the face, bloodying her nose. Kaion balls up his fists in anger and feels his blood boil. 

_Not again!_ he thinks. 

*"LEAVE HER ALONE!!!"* Kaion yells with total abject rage in his voice. He rushes at Scorpion with the intent of pummeling him but suddenly a powerful arm appears in front of him in a blur of speed and blasts him in the stomach with the force of a jackhammer. The air in Kaion's lungs explode outwards and he gasps in utter shock. Then something fast moving collides into his face and sends him hurtling onto his back. 

Kaion coughs up some blood while trying to catch his breath. Atos' large shadow looms over Kaion. "I told you to leave our presence you swine! You're nothing but a child playing at a man's game!" 

Kaion grits his teeth in fury and wipes the blood off his mouth. _I'm NOT GONNA LOSE HER AGAIN!!!_ he shouts in his mind. He slowly rises to his feet, with his head downcast. "Listen you meathead! I don't know what kind of sick game you guys have got goin' on!" Now Kaion gazes up at Atos this time with the crimson fire of the Sharingan burning bright in his eyes. 

"You're not the Shion I remember!" Kaion tells Mion as she writhes on the floor. "But that doesn't mean I'm gonna give up on you!" 

Kaion squares up with this Atos son of a bitch, "I'm gonna kick your ass you big Gorilla and then...YOU'RE NEXT!!" he yells, pointing at Scoprion. 

_Then I'll take Shion back with me to Konoha_ he thinks, _so they can fix whatever it is those bastards did to her_. He truly believes that this is a possibility and he'll do anything within his power to make it happen.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 3, 2009)

The rain genin who had been watching the whole thing unfold watch as Kaion faces off against Kuro. Hyoshi who had already been itching to fight the cloud genin gritted his teeth as Kuro attacked Kaion. Though Hyoshi been wanting to fight he knew the rules, The use of Jutsu outside of the exams would result in an immediate disqualification, He couldn't let his new friend make the mistake. Hyoshi appeared in front of Kaion hoping to calm him down but the cloud genin's prescence had merely cause his own blood to boil. Remembering the horrific images of the genin being torturted by Mion. Hyoshi stood in front of Kaion who had his Sharingan activated fixed on Kuro.

"Sorry bud can't let you do this...I know how you feel...I want a piece of them to, But you know the rules any fighting outside of the exams and boom your out" Hyoshi still glaring at the cloud genin. His body acted as a divider between Kaion and the Cloud "And your way to awesome not to become a chunin" He said turning back smiling to his friends. He turned back to the cloud genin and smirked "You better watch out cause me and Kaion are gonna take you down" He said as his confidence swelled up. The other two Rain genin watched from the sidelines "Did he forget hes on OUR SQUAD!" Sakumi asked the exhausted Gyoshi.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 3, 2009)

Leiko and Takao stared from a distance as that loud mouth konoha shinobi began to pick a fight with the other team from cloud. "He's going to get himself killed" Leiko thinks to herself. Takao had a slight look of concern on his face as he pondered whether they should do something or not "Leiko-chan...should we help him?"

The question caught Leiko off gaurd as she looked at Takao. "He must really be worried if he wants to help him" Leiko thought thinking to herself. She turned her attention back to the conflict that was happen at hand and noticed something out the corner of her eye "What is that Minori girl doing."

Minori had saw the spectacle from the beginning, but said she wouldn't interfere. 

"Good job, Minori-chan." He told her, putting on a shirt. "I'm gonna... Go get some food. Make sure you eat before tomorrow's test." Hinote said, walking off to find some dinner.

"Right see you later" Minori tells him as she watches Kaion again. She remembered this team from when she talked to Atsuko. She remember's her saying that they were dangerous. Minori began to inch just a little closer to get a better view "I want to see how this plays out."


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 3, 2009)

Shibato couldn't believe he'd almost got injured by a _lion._ Why the heck would one attack a group on ninjas anyway? And why hadn't they been given warning?

_Huh._

He shrugged to himself. They didn't have time to waste playing about here: making the handseals before anyone else had time to react, he muttered - _Goukakyuu no Jutsu._ Inhaling, he stored up the chakra in his mouth and dispelled a slightly reduced version of the grand fireball technique; enough to incinerate the lion, but not to damage anything else around it. The fireball engulfed its target, and cleared to reveal an empty space. Shibato supposed the lion must've been completely obliterated.

The genin - and contractor - looked on in awe. _What?_ he said, surprised - _it's only a little fireball!_


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 3, 2009)

Shibato took some time to look as the lion turned to ashe. The genin and contractor were beyond surprised and looked at the jounin. "What? It's only a little fireball" Shibato says with a small laugh behind it. He walked over and helped Sousuke up who was still hanging from the cliff. Sousuke's arms were a bit sore as holding on to the rock had proven to be a harder task then he thought. "Let's go" Shibato said as they continued to make their way up the mountain steps. 

Giant birds had found a home atop the giant mountains they looked like a cross between crows and vultures. They rested on their nest watching team 6 and the woman climb higher and higher they're caws echoing far and wide. Shibato and Paika began to speak to one another "So why did your father come up the mountain for?" Paika took a moment before speaking the air was getting thinner as well as colder. Sousuke was beginning to regret not bringing a shirt. He began to shake and shiver "FUCK it's cold" Sousuke said as he wrapped his arms around his body. Matsuko who had been wearing her black cloak at the time was happily warm and snug. Sousuke looked at her with distaste "Hey Matsuko lend me your coat" She turned to him like an annoyed sister "Get your own"

Sousuke trying to plead with the teammate "Come on it's freezing!" Matsuko stuck her tounge out at him before skipping up the steps. "Friggin bitch" Sousuke mumbled as the cold air bombarded his body. "Scared Water?" Shibato's surprise words had leaked out from their conversation. "Yes the water is refined and turned into a chakra enhancer that provides the user with much more power by unlocking the restraints on their body" Paika said elegantly as her soft voice was bare audible. "It most force the chakra gates within the body open" Shibato concluded in his head as he tried to make sense of what he was being told.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2009)

Koyaiba watches Kaion's predicament with indifferent eyes. "Is that idiot trying to get himself killed?"

"Are you going to help him?" Ali asks, watching the Cloud genin intently. "I know those guys. They're Scorpion, Kuro, and Mion from the Jashin cult. They don't enjoy playing around." Ali and Koyaiba are too far away to hear that Kaion thinks Mion is Shion, nor do they know about Shion or Kaion's (lol Kaion Mion Shion) experiances with her.

"Nah. He needs to fight his own battles, y'know? I'll only cut in if they're really about to kill him. I need him for the second test after all."

"_I_ could go in for the second test." Ali suggests hopefully. Koyaiba shoots her a look.

"You said you knew these guys. Explain." Ali shrugs.


They were in the Jashin cult, special request from the Raikage himself, which is why they didn't become Acolytes. I saw them once or twice. The big guy, that's Kuro. Taijutsu specialist. Other one's Mion. Always had a thing for pain, especially her own. She was on the freaky side of the cultists at the compound, and that's saying something. Other guy, Scorpion. Don't really know much about him, except her likes beating Mion. On her request of course."

You have some messed up friends." Koyaiba mutters.


----------



## Michellism (Jun 3, 2009)

(Suna) 

The smoke bomb flooded the cave with it's thick smug, those with a keen sense of smell where sick to their stomach with the scent. Hikaru was nauseated as she held Yabimichi's fur to her face as a filter, The giant muscular monster staggered back a bit before turning it's attention on Gan and Hikaru. The monster swung one if it's massive arms clubbing Gan to the side as he crashed against the wall. "GAN!" Hikaru called out as the thick smell has incapitated her as well. The beast's movement became erratic as the smell disorientated it Rakiyo swayed side to side as he got back up on his feet.

Rakiyo began to build up chakra the build leaking from his bandaged arms Lightning began to spew out as it began to form a ball in his palm. Gan, Hikaru, and Yabimichi looked on as the Lightning ball formed in Rakiyo's hand the lightning pushing and dissipating the smug away. "HEY ASSWIPE!" Rakiyo called out arrognatly as the beast turned to meet him. "SUCK ON THIS!" Rakiyo and the beast charged at one another, as he dodged a massive swipe he rammed the lightning ball into the monster's abdomend "RAIKYUU!!" BOOM!! The jutsu smashed into the monster ripping the flesh off it's abdomen exposing it's chest cavity as it was sent flying back into the wall.

Rakiyo panted as he tried to catch his breath, the jutsu had demanded alot from him as the beast's life left his body. The immense impact had created a crack on the wall that began to serpentine to the cieling causing peebles to shower down on them. "WE HAVE TO GO!" Hikaru called out as she used the last of her chakra to transform Yabimichi into a clone of herself. Yabimichi grabbed Gan as Hikaru helped Rakiyo up. After some running the ceiling behind them came crashing down like wave nearly crushing them luckily they survived the ordeal. Yabimichi turned back into his dog form as the three genin laid on the floor exhausted.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 3, 2009)

The three genin exhausted laugh a bit to themselves enjoying their moment. They had fought a mutated lion, a half spider half man creation, and eye less lizard like giant. They're day had been far from normal but they're we're just glad to be alive. Rakiyo's arms were bloodied from using the Raikyuu but he didn't care the pain wasn't important at the moment. They had survive so far and that was enough for the moment. Hikaru sat up and Gan had stood up dusting himself up in a corner. Rakiyo took in big breath's letting his lung's fill to the brim with air. The cold hard floor was soothing Rakiyo's burned exposed back as he pressed up against it some more. 

Hikaru examined his scars a bit before asking the question "How did you get those scars Rakiyo...Was it on a mission?" Hikaru asks as she feed Yabimichi some dog food she stored in her pouch for emergencies. Rakiyo examined the rock formations on the cieling as they had formed in quite an intresting pattern. Gan who was leaning against a wall pretending not to be listenng but threw an ear to the conversation as it reminded him of Rakiyo's question to him about the pass. Rakiyo's smile retracted a bit as he traced the scar with his finger. 

"I gave myself these scars...As a reminder of my past" Rakiyo said still rubbing the scars a bit. "Like Suihei Yumino of the movie Bento Love. He scarred himself to prove his undying devotion to his dead wife" Hikaru said with her usaul quirkiness. Rakiyo sat up brushing the debris out of his corn yellow hair. "Yeah sort of" Rakiyo agreed actually having seen the movie she was talking about. "My parents died...So i was alone...No one wanted me...I was a burden. But i couldn't cry anymore because I cried all i could as a kid. My tears were gone but the pain was still there...So i gave myself these scars so i would never forget that day" Rakiyo said answering Hikaru's question, Gan listen to the whole thing and was surprised to find out that Rakiyo's parents were dead as well.

"Rakiyo..." Hikaru said looking at the smiling genin who was trying to make the situation less tense. The cave began to shake as the seismic activity reached an all time high. "Another Cave in?" Hikaru asked Rakiyo looked around "No it's different" To the genin's surprise a Giant Sandworm came barreling threw the tunnel crushing anything in it's wake. "RUN!" Gan yelled out as the three genin began to make a run for it. The sand worm running over any thing that dared stand in its way opened it's giant mouth. It was brimmed with rows and rows of razor sharp teeth. The inside of its mouth was flooded with the same green like substance that had attached to Gan's face and it's throat seem to be darker then the Suna caves.

The genin kept running to no avail as they where swallow whole, Rakiyo tried holding on to the Sandworms teeth using Ninja wire. The sandworm begining to climb up leaving Rakiyo dangling in the sandworms mouth as the other two genin held on to him hoping not to fall into the abyss of it's stomach. Yabimichi who was in Hikaru's shirt fell into the abyss "YABIMICHI!" Hikaru yelled out letting go of the two genin going after her beloved dog. "DAMMIT, Sorry Gan!" Rakiyo said as he let go of the Ninja wire causing the two to fall into the dark abyss.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 3, 2009)

Instead of getting scared, Taiyo began bursting out into laughter as he watched the little fire head dudes crawl over everybody. He lets his team mates carry him across the finish line, stil laughing. He begins to stop, and high fives both of his team mates, excited for the next test. He sat down and began drawing something, hiding it from his team mates.

"Hey guys, do you wanna go see if they have a ramen shop, or something like that here with me?" he asks his team mates, putting the paper away and looking at his team mates.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 3, 2009)

Kaion shrugs off Hyoshi, "This is serious, dude. I don't care about these stupid Chunnin exams anymore. I just care about her and what these nutjobs did to her!" he shouts while pointing at Mion. 

Kaion draws out a Kunai and points it at Atos, "Yeah you pasty faced ugly son of a bitch! This is for you!"   He hurls it at the Cloud Genin's face whip fast. Suddenly something fast moving intercepts the kunai in mid air. One of the Suna examiners stands in between the two warring parties. He flips around Kaion's kunai and stabs it at the ground. 

"You lot should save that fighting spirit for the trials to come because trust me you'll need it," he says, alternating his gaze between both sides. "You'll get the chance to bash each others skulls in soon enough. So quit the bullshit!"

Kaion continues glaring at Atos with his Sharingan eyes ablaze, the tomoe in his eyes swirling around. "I'm gonna save you Shion I promise!" he declares, still keeping his gaze leveled with Atos. Then he turns around and walks away.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 3, 2009)

Miyako nods some, "Sure I could eat something..." he says to Taiyo. he crouches down some then does a few squats. He starts to walk away from the large group of genin, though many of them had started to disperse. He pulls out the black book from his pouch and opens up to the page with the senbon in it. He pricks his finger and gets a good amount of blood on the needle. He scribbles a few quick facts about the first exam and his competition down. "Let's go find something to eat..." he says to his team mates walking back towards the main part of Suna.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 3, 2009)

"I'm gonna save you Shion I promise!" he declares, still keeping his gaze leveled with Atos. Then he turns around and walks away.

Hyoshi merely watched as Kaion walked away, He turned his attention to the Suna proctor "Hey Sand Ninja mind telling me where the bathrooms at?" Hyoshi said holding his crutch dancing around like a little kid. The suna procter merely pointed to a protapotty with his thumb. Hyoshi nodded and sprinted for the bathroom full speed. Sakumi and Gyoshi let out a sigh of relief believing a full on a fight was going to occur between the teams.

Elsewhere....

Zugaikotsu's eyes slowing part open, the room is dimly lit as the only source of light came from nearby candles. The room was rocky in it's arcitecture and he quickly realized he was still in Sunagakure. Eishio had been left in charge of taken care of Zugaikotsu while the others headed off to get more medical supplies. The right side of Zugaikotsu's face was completly bandaged up and his jounin clothes where gone replaced with a simple shirt and sweats. Zugaikotsu breathe heavily as he had not recovered from his injuries "Zugaikotsu-Sama your awake!" Eishio said with the greatest relief, Zugaikotsu paid no mind to the child as his mind began to wander to more pressing issues. 

"Another failure" he silently thought to himself blocking out everything Eishio was saying to him. He remembered Shiden's words about another failure and how it would be tied to his well being. Even a madman like Zugaikotsu new fear and he wasn't exempt from it as chills ran down his spine. "Shiden..." he muttered to himself as the thought of the Magenkyo Sharingan turning it's destructive gaze towards him was less then a pleasent image.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 3, 2009)

After just a few minutes of no excitement after the first exam, Taiyo was already ready to kill himself from the devastating heat. He had taken his shirt off and soaked it i water, putting it on his head. They had passed a few restaraunts, but they were all boring and no air conditioning. They had finally found a ramen shop.

"FINALLY!" Taiyo cheered, and ran to the shop. Thankfully, it was one of the only restaraunts with air conditioning. He didn't know how the people who lived in this village took it.

"GIVE ME THE BIGGEST BOWL OF RAMEN YOU HAVE!" Taiyo yelled, watching as the man prepared it.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 3, 2009)

Miyako orders a small bowl of ramen and gets it quickly. He ates about half of it before pushing it away. "So what are our plans for the next test?" Miyako asks his team. He pushed some hair out of his face and looked at the bandages on his arms. They were ripped pretty badly. 'Note to self, put on new bandages and pick up supplies for next test...' he thinks to himself making a quick mental note. There was still some dried blood on his thumb from gouging one of the criminals eyes out so he decided to nibble on the tip of his thumb for a bit.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 3, 2009)

Kaion walks back towards his squad and looks at Ali, "Hey you were part of that stupid Jashim cult right? 

Ali nods, "Uh huh I was a member of *Jashin*," she replies, putting the emphasis on the proper pronunciation of the word. 

Kaion looks down towards the floor awkwardly then points at the squad of Cloud Genin he just had just confronted. "So uh could you tell me everything you know about those Jashim guys?" he asks her awkwardly.

"Sure why not..." Ali responds and she relays to Kaion everything she just told Koyaiba. 

Kaion scratches his head in even greater confusion sfter hearing her story."Mion?!" he mutters with a pained look on his face that looks as if he's taking a dump but which is really his thinking face. "You mean she's not Shion?" Kaion asks Ali. 

Ali shrugs at Kaion's question, "Sorry I don't know this Shion but I did hear that Mion had a sister though...." Ali never got the chance to meet Shion due to the madness caused by the Konoha Genin's infiltration of the base. 

Kaion looks down at the ground with a befuddled expression, Sherlock Holmes he ain't. Suddenly he starts dancing around and grabs his crotch, "Sorry I have to go to the bathroom. All this thinking makes me want to pee!" he quickly zooms off towards a porta potty. Kaion grabs the handle of the door and tries to open it but its locked. Kaion groans, jumping up and down. He looks around for another porta potty but this is the only one it seems. 

"Aw screw it!" Kaion exclaims as he unzips his pants and pisses right on the ground. When you gotta go you gotta go.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 3, 2009)

"Well, since I don't know what exams are tomorrow, I'm just gonna go in there and slice as many foreign genin's guts out as I can." Taiyo said with a smile. He had already finished his large bowl of ramen and ordered another one. "If I can get up enough money, I'm gonna rock with my new special weapons tomorrow." he said with a mischievous grin.

"I've been drawing them for a while. Editing them and such." he said. "All I really know about the exam tomorrow is that its a survival exam, and we're gonna win." he said.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 3, 2009)

"Don't get too cocky now..." Miyako says in a quiet tone. "Now finish up your food fatass, I need to get a few supplies for tomorrow and your probably going to want to stop by the blacksmith..." he says standing up. He flexes his hands some and leans against a nearby wall flipping his hair out of his face. He yawns some, he was seriously slep deprived it had been a few weeks now and the black rings around his eyes were thick and very notcieable.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 3, 2009)

Taiyo begins bursting out into laughter, spitting his ramen out into the shop keeper. He sits there in awkward silence, and the shop keeper began to get angry. "Run!" he yelled, running away. As he ran, the shop keeper threw a knife at him, and it whistled past his ear and cut into a support beam. He stopped running, and waited for his team mates.

"Sand villagers are mean..." he mumbled, looking at the distant Ramen shop.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 3, 2009)

(Chunin Exams)

After taking care of his buisness Hyoshi left the protapotty with a pleased look on his face only to have it stripped away by the horrific sight he saw. Kaions man hood as he watered the rocky floor with his urine. "DUUUUUUUUDE!" Hyoshi cried out as he ran back into the bathroom frantically rubbing his eyes trying to erase the mental image of Kaions junk. "IT WONT GO AWAY!" Hyoshi cried out as the image had burned into his mind the other genin turned to the protapotty as they heard the rain genin cried out.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 3, 2009)

Miyako rolls his eyes pushing himself off of the wall. He drops a few extra ryo on the counter, "Excuse my friend..." he mutters walking out of the ramen shop, he walks over to Taiyo and slaps the back of his head, "Idiot..." he growls at his commrade. He starts to walk through the streets of Suna his team close behind him eventually they come across a blacksmith, with a shop for ninja supplies right next to it, "Taiyo, not even you could fuck this up...just ask the blacksmith what you want I'll be right there..." he says pointing to the spot right next to the balcsmith treating Taiyo like an infant. "And for the love of Jashin don't start any fights..." Miyako growls at him pushing him towards the blacksmith.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 3, 2009)

Kaion turns towards Hyoshi instinctively still in mid stream and he accidentally sends some his way. "What its natural?!" Kaion says defensively. Finally the Uchiha is done and he sighs with relief, zipping up. 

"My Sensei Dante always pisses anywhere he wants all the time," Kaion shrugs, "He told me its like good to fertilize the ground and stuff....or something like that anyway." 

He passes by some female Genin who giggle amongst themselves,eyeing him curiously. "What's so funny?" Kaion asks them obliviously. He shrugs and walks off to find a Ramen shop or something. In the back of his mind though he keeps thinking about Shion.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 3, 2009)

"Ow!" Taiyo yells as Miyako slaps the back of his head. "I'm not your bitch so don't treat me like it." He walked into the blacksmith, and pulled out the blue prints for the chains he had drawn and slapped them on the anvil in front of the blacksmith.

"Hi mister. Do you think you could forge these for me? No need to rush, but it would be nice to have them some tiem soon so I could use them for the exams." he asks the blacksmith, who nods.

"JAIRISA! GET THESE BLUEPRINTS AND PUT THEM INTO THE SPECIAL REQUESTS FILE BIN!" he yells, and a rather feminine voice replied with a yes. But what came out was a full grown man. Taiyo made a confused face. He took the blueprints and left. "They'll be ready in a couple of days young sir." the blacksmith said. "You may go now."

"Thank you sir!" Taiyo said, walking out to his team mates.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 3, 2009)

Miyako was at the ninja supply shop right next door to the blacksmith. He had been trying to bargin with the woman working their and he succeded. He used just about all the money he had left to pay for some equipemt which consisted of: five soldier food pills, five ten pointed shuriken, three paper bombs, ten mishibishi spikes, one rolls of black bandages and one roll of white bandages. He dropped his money on the counter and the woman put his equipment in a small cloth bag. "Come on..." he mutters to his team walking them into a secluded alleyway. He empties the contents of his bag onto the ground. Miyako pulls of the bandages on his arms and wraps new ones one, the respevtive colour on the correct arm. He then stores the rest in his pouch carefully. "I say we sleep here tonight." He says referring to the alleyway.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 3, 2009)

Taiyo made the most disgusted and confused face you will ever see in your life. "I am not sleeping in here. We're gonna get jumped by hobos or something." Taiyo said, still with the horrified face. "How about we sleep in a motel or something. It won't be that expensive. I have a little money that I can use without wasting my blacksmith money. I promiose you this, I will sleep in the desert to keep from sleeping here." he said. Taiyo did not like to sleep in dark places where if you were asleep you would be killed and all your money would be taken. He was also not a big fan of germs.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 3, 2009)

The Sandworm.

The huge beast continued to burrow through the caves, more out of pain than any sort of survival instinct. I picked up speed, it's senses were hyperacute now, hearing something akin to voices. It spun around and headed for it. It was hungry and right now would eat anything.

Suna Hospital

Atos went in to have his shoulder healed and Mion to have lots of minor injuries healed. She hated getting healed, preferring the dull pain they provided her but knew she would get even less sleep if she didn't.The doctor pulled up her shirt and dropped it, backing away

"M..my god...I've never seen anything like it..." he gasped looking at the grotesque condition of her torso. Not only her back, her arms, her chest, legs and everywhere imaginble. She was told she would never be able to have children. That may have been a blessing.

Mion smiles as Scorpion replies on her behalf. "You should have seen the other guy."

_______________________________________-

Dante found Kiya. *"Hey hey! Did you see that!? My team kicks ass. I'm soooo a better trainer than you!"* He said pointing like an excitable kid. 

*"I'm gonna kick your aaass. I'm gonna kick your aaaass"* even though he wasn't doing anything, rather his genin were. Another earthquake came and Dante fell on his butt. 

*"Seriously! What the hell!"*


----------



## Cjones (Jun 3, 2009)

After scrubbing for Raikage knows how long Atsuko emgered from out of the bathroom fresh and clean. "Ahh I thought I'd never get that stuff out" Atsuko said refreshed. That horrid smell and the excess food were all gone from her clothes a if nothing had happend at all. Atsuko made her way over to Minori who was leaning on a tree.

"Yo my old friend up for some catching up?" Atsuko thought this would be a perfect time to catch up with her friend and see how she's been. Minori lifted off the tree and nodded at Atsuko "Sure we can take a walk." Atsuko smiled and gave Minori a hug before she remembered something "One minute Minori" she said as she ran over to her squad. "Yo Takao, Leiko I'm going to talk to Minori for a while so don't wait up for me kay?"

Leiko gave a "Hmph" and began to walk off not looking back. "Sure thing Atsuko-sama see you later" and Takao ran to catch up to Leiko before she left him. "What's her problem?" Atsuko wondered, but decided to deal with it later as she made her way back over to Minori. "Ready to go?" Minori questioned her. "Sure...this'll be fun catching up on old times and such" Atsuko said with a smile. Minori didn't find anything to smile about in that comment "Atsuko...you make use sound old." Atsuko just laughed as she and Minori began to walk off into town.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 3, 2009)

Isane washes her hands in the women's bathroom, thinking about what the next test will be like. She keeps going back to that moment when Misuto almost went postal during the obstacle course. Isane can only imagine what he might do while they're stuck out there in the desert with only their wits to survive by. _Just my luck I get partnered up with a cold blooded sociopath like Misuto and as for Tendo, he may just be the only medic Ninja who doesn't like to heal his patients._ 

She rinses off her hands and looks at herself in the mirror, focusing on her lone right eye. Isane lifts up her tilted Mist headband which covers her left eye, revealing sunken scar tissue where her left eyeball should be. It's the only mar on an otherwise pretty face that practically any boy would love to look at. Most unusually however, there's a tiny diamond seal placed on the scarred flesh where her eye once was. She's been this way for a long time now ever since the accident.  

Suddenly there's a pounding knock on the door to the bathroom. "Yo Isane did you fall asleep on the toilet or somethin!?" Misuto's voice echoes. 

Isane turns towards the door, "OH SHUT UP AND HOLD YOUR HORSES!" 

She turns back towards the mirror and readjusts her headband to its original tilted position, before walking out the door.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 3, 2009)

Minori and Atsuko begin to traverse around the sand village as they begin to catch up on time lost. "-Oh I remember that one time back in the academy when we beat up those 3 boys. What were that like 14? And still in the academy?" Atsuko began to laugh as Minori giggled slightly at the memory. "Yea I remember that was the first time I've ever seen my dad get mad at me."

Minori and Atsuko walked down the crowded streets of of Suna talking and just enjoying the festivites and each others company. It was a rare ocassion to see Minori enjoy herself and just have fun. "My parents got to see your mom a while back. She was the one who told me you'd be in the exams. So how has she been?" Atsuko put her finger up to her chin and just sighed. "Well AI's been the same. Stubborn, but sweet, loving and at the same time a horrible beast of a woman." Atsuko looked up at the sky with a smile "Yea she's the same and I can't help, but love her."

Minori gave a small smile "That's good to hear. I thought you two would be at each throats. You act more like sister's than mother and daughter." Atsuko could help, but bust out laughing at that comment 'You've been telling me that for years...man's it's crowded?" The streets of Suna were crowded because of the chunin exams being stationed here. From what Minori had heared the quiet homely streets of Suna were now a bustling town feeled with games and stands on the street.

"Oops" Atsuko yelled dropping a necklace out of her pocket that tumbled to the ground and went into an alleway. "Oh Minori you have to help me get that necklace it's super important" she begged. "Okay" Minori said as her and Atsuko entered into a damp, dark alleway to search for her necklace.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2009)

"Next time you kick me away like that I'm gonna rip off your ass and feed it to your face you little cutthroat!" The Mist trio's Jonin Sensei looms over Misuto and shouts at him chastising the young Genin for just leaving him at the mercy of the criminals in the obstacle course. They stand in secluded alleyway away from prying eyes.  

Misuto however just laughs it off. "Aw c'mon Sensei didn't you yourself tell us teach us that the mission takes priority over anything else even the lives of our squad?" he asks, knowing that he's got the man right where he wants him.

"Well yes," the man nods, "But..." 

"Sheesh so don't blame me for applying the principles you taught us!" Misuto says defensively, almost in a tone of outrage as if he's the victim. Game, set, match he thinks. Isane shakes her head and smirks slightly, she has to hand it to Misuto he's just as good a talker when he needs to be as he is a trained killer.  

The Jonin shakes his head, "Well anyhow, the Mizukaga has a lot riding on you kids and he ordered me to help give you all as much of a advantage as possible. I was able to brine some helpful info about the upcoming test," he says with a smirk. He reaches into his back pocket and pulls out a folded map of the desert survival area. 

"OH YEAH YOU'RE THE MAN SENSEI!" Misuto exclaims. 

"Quiet you idiot," Isane scolds Misuto. The Jonin shows them the map, its basically a big glob of brown with like four blue areas marked out. Misuto suddenly stares at it dubiously, "Well who drew that, a blind old cripple?" 

"It doesn't matter as long as it gets you to where you need to go," the Jonin responds. He flashes the map to Tendo once. "Got it," he asks the 12 year old. Tendo nods, "Yup."  Besides his morbid fascination with disecting people he also happens to have a perfect photographic memory. Their Sensei hands Isane the map, "You hold onto it and Tendo will be the backup in case you lose it."

Isane nods and folds the map down to nothing but a sliver and then she tucks it inside her halter top.  

"Oooh can I have a peak inside there!" Misuto asks.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 4, 2009)

Yuukaku could hear the two adults ahead talking quietly, but he couldn't distinguish any individual words. Shibato was frowning, the woman's face was impassive. _Anyone'd think she was used to being attacked by mountain lions_, he thought to himself.

He hung back a bit and waited for Sousuke and Matsuko to catch up. Turning to the girl, he instinctively checked her over for any injuries. _You sure you're Ok?_

Sousuke exploded. 'Is SHE Ok?! I was hanging off a fucking CLIFF!'. _Ahh... But um, I know you can take care of yourself_, he smiled. Matsuko rounded on him - 'what, and you're saying I can't?'. Yuukaku stuttered a bit. Matsuko huffed past him, running to catch up with Shibato and Paika. Sousuke turned to him - 'women eh?'. Yuukaku growled under his breath. He couldn't do much right today.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 4, 2009)

(Land of Windmills)

The steps became fewer as they reached a small flat area, The air was thin up here as they were easily several hundred feet of the ground. A small statue of a anthropermorphic cat holding a windmill acted as a checkpoint before more stairs seem to go up. Shibato stopped in his tracks causing Paika and the rest of team 6 to stop as well. "Tell me Paika, What the hell's really going on?" Shibato said with a sense of aggrivation in his voice. He hated being lied to especially when he was being lied to so poorly. "What do you mean?" Paika said with that indifferent smile of hers. Sousuke took the oppourtunity to munch on some snacks. Before any answer could be pulled out of the stubborn woman an explosion ripped threw the mountain wall. Rocks rained down on team 6 and the contractor as they where separated from their sensei.

(Hotel, Suna)

Hyoshi plopped unto his bed with a manga about pirates in his hand called "Two Peace Volume 16" he was anxiously awaiting the release of it and finally had it in his hands as he bought it from the local Suna book store. Gyoshi treated his wounds with a candy bar clutched in between his teeth as Sakumi headed off to the bathroom to take a nice hot shower. She took a moment to look at her teamates before closing the door behind her. "NO WAY, HAHA CAN'T BELIEVE LAFFY WOULD DO THAT!" Hyoshi laughed to himself as he enjoyed his book a little too much. The 2nd exams weighed heavy on everyones minds but they were trying they're best to forget at least for the moment.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 4, 2009)

The explosion had taken everyone completely unawares - Yuukaku hadn't had time to react, and he found himself face down in the grit of the checkpoint. Staggering up, his vision was blurred, but he couldn't see any of the rest of his team. _Shit_... He held his head as his vision began to return to normal. Sliding a kunai out from his left sleeve, he gripped it tightly and stood ready to defend himself - but the world was strangely silent. Then he noticed the entirety of the situation: the explosion had brought down a vast amount of rock immediately to his right, blocking him off from the others. Alone, he'd stand no chance against more than one opponent.

He was wrong though - he wasn't alone. At the sound of an injured groan, he turned around to see Sousuke hauling his substantial self up from the ground. Yuukaku had never been glad to see his bulky teammate before, but he gladly rushed over and helped pull him up. 'Thanks', he said, spitting some blood out onto the floor. 'It's nothing', he said, seeing Yuukaku's expression - 'just bit my fucking tongue when I hit the ground'. He spat again. 'I'm fine; she doesn't look so good though'. He was pointing over at the rubble, where Matsuko lay unconscious, propped up against the rocks.

Yuukaku's heart skipped a beat, but she wasn't too badly hurt - just in shock. As he wiped a speck of blood from the side of her mouth, he realised it was only a shallow, superficial cut, probably from a flying piece of debris. She began to come around, Yuukaku's grey eyes swimming into view. 

'Yuukaku...?' _Hey_, he said, smiling grimly. 'Get up!' shouted Sousuke from over his shoulder. _I've got to agree with him for once there,_ Yuukaku muttered, offering his hand to Matsuko, who took it and rose shakily to her feet. She looked fine, just dazed. _We've been seperated_, he announced. Sousuke began a sarcastic hand clap. 'Well done, genius'.

The genin surveyed the scene. They were not at least stranded on the mountain - there were paths going both up and down, and one off to the side that looked slightly less steep, but seemed to meandering in a random direction. There was no question of breaking through the rubble, it was solid. _What the hell do we_ - Yuukaku stopped as he noticed a noticed another body out of the corner of his eye. Paiko, their employer, was lying prone on the rocky ground, precariously situated by a mountain ledge. She looked to be breathing.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 4, 2009)

Vergil and co slid down the slippery food, trying to stop themselves being crushed as the the pipe contracted. They were shot out of the pipe and landed on the base of what looked like the stomach. The stomach was a huge tunnel. Up ahead he could see the vast amount of other things the worm had digested. Most of it was rock, but there were some interesting things up ahead.

"No going back now." he said looking behind him.

"Great." Mai said, utterly disgusted that she was covered in worm saliva. "Only way is down then. I'm going to hate this amn't I?" she said not expecting an answer

"Yes. Yes you will." Vergil said blankly observing his surroundings. The stomach was flatter and they could walk to the end of it. Vergil wanted to kill the abomination though. A creature like this could not be allowed to live as it could destroy whole cities on its own. He did wish he had reinforcements.


----------



## Michellism (Jun 4, 2009)

(Land of Windmill)

Matsuko's expression quickly change realizing that they were stuck with their contractor. "Great why are we the ones stuck with her?" She said as she checked the rest of her bodies for any more injuries that could've gone unnoticed. Sousuke looked around placing his hands around his mouth acting as an amplifier "SENSEI!" He called out as it echoed threw the vast mountain. After a moment of silence their answer finally arrive "I'm alright just a few scrathes" Shibato said though the genin couldn't see him due to the large rock wall that had seperated them. Matsuko who was helping Paika to her feet asked "WHAT DO WE DO NOW SENSEI?" The answer came back nearly as quickly as she asked. "HOLD ON!" Shibato called out. 

To the genin's amazement as well as their employers the side of the mountain began to open up forming a tunnel like entry. Sousuke looked at the tunnel a bit that seemed to go into the bowels of the mountain itself and said "If you can do that why don't you just move this damn Rock wall" A stray peeble flew over the wall and hit Sousuke on the head. It had been thrown by Shibato "Idiot the side of the mountain just exploded who knows if by moving those rocks something worse could happen" The truth was that Shibato could sense the prescene of a stronger ninja up ahead but luckily for him Sousuke had bought his phoney explanation. "Listen stay close to Paika don't let anything happen to her okay, I'm counting on you" The jounin said and with that his voice disappeared. The genin looked at one another then at the long tunnel that seem to strech on forever.

(Suna Inside Sandworm)

Hikaru open her eyes she was covered in a saliva like substance "Eww" She said as she quickly jerk up trying to get away from the fluid. She didnt have time to deal with this she thought as she looked around for her black bulldog "YABIMICHI!" She called out but no answer. "YABIMICHI!" No answer and this time she began to get desperate, tears welting up in her eyes as she presumed the worst. Then a bark echoed restoring a glimmer of hope "YABIMICHI!" She said as the bark became louder she ran down the dark abyss of the Sand worms body headed to where the sound was coming from.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 4, 2009)

"Where is that damn neckless!" Atsuko raged out looking up and down the alleyway. "In all this Raikage foresaken sand I'll never find it" she told herself. Minori walked deeper into the alleway looking for this necklace that Atsuko had lost "What's so important about it anyway?"

Atsuko rested against the wall almost losing hope of finding it. "It's a hand made necklace that my teammates and I made to symbolize that we are a team. Not only that it's a symbol of out friendship...I just have to find it Minori" she whined. Minori patted her friend on the shoulder and pulled a necklace out of her pouch. "YOU FOUND IT!" Atsuko yelled grabbing the necklace from Minori and then giving her a big hug. "How did you find it?"

Minori began to tell Atsuko about when she dropped it she saw her accidentally kick it. She told her it bounce of the walls and went into a corner where the sun was gleaming off of it. "I feel so stupid, but thanks Minori I couldn't have done it with out you." Minori just waved off the thanks "Any friend would do it...come on let's go" she said walking back toward the street, before she heared something. "Atsuko you hear that?....Sounds like people talking."

Atsuko stayed quiet to hear what Minori was hearing. It was faint, but she was sure people were talking "Yea I hear it" Atsuko replied. Minori didn't want to stay to long "Come one Atsuko let's leave" she said motioning her toward the street. Atsuko ran to catch up, but knock over a can...*BANG* the sound rang throughout the whole alleway "Ah damn!"


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 4, 2009)

(Land of Windmill)

Shibato looked at the stairs that seem to wait for him, He could feel the presence of other ninja and hoped the path he made with his earth based ninjutsu had strayed the team of genin away from danger. He began to walk up the steps with a bit of caution examining everything in his surroundings. Something didn't feel right about this place but he couldn't put his finger on it. A large castle for such a small village, A holy mountain in which no one was allowed to enter though they didnt seem to have to much problems sending the ninja in, The lion who wasn't from around these parts, and the strangest of all the odd contractor something about her just stood out...In a bad way. Shibato continued to head up the long steps hoping his suspicions where wrong.

(Inside the Sandworm)

Rakiyo stirred as he woke up his hands covered in a saliva like goo. Gan had woken up before him and was almost done peeling the nasty substance off of himself. "Fucking great...We get sent out to the middle of the dessert, get attacked by ugly monsters, and now where being digested like fucking worm food....I hate sunagakure" He said getting back up on his feet not even bothering to wipe of the sandworms saliva. He scanned his surroundings a bit before calling out his teammates name "HIKARU!" But no answer "HIKARU!" Rakiyo called again and this time decided to head deeper into the worm. "Come on Gan she's gotta be deeper inside" He said to the genin who already seemed relunctant to go any further.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2009)

"Alright, I expect you lot to perform at your best because you're not just doing this for yourselves, you're also....."

"Yeah, yeah, Sensei, we get it we're not just doing this for ourselves, we're also doing this for the pride of our village and country and all that patriotic bullshit!" Misuto interjects in a tired voice. He had heard this lecture far too many times for his taste. 

_Man fuck my village. I just want to have some fun, slit some throats, and get laid along the way. That's all life is about as far as I'm concerned, _Misuto thinks, 

"Well just don't forget it!" he yells at Misuto impatiently, "Cause' I have to keep drillin' it into that thick skull of yours!" 

Suddenly the sound of a can being kicked over emanates from around the alleyway. They all freeze and look at each other. Their Sensei nods at them, "Take care of it," and he disappears in a swirl of wind. Misuto, Isane, and Tendo, quickly shunshin down the alleyway towards the source of the noise. 

Closeby, Minori looks at Atsuko with annoyance as she knocks over a garbage can....

"Ah damn!" Atsuko mutters. 

"Ah damn is right babe!" Misuto states. He appears behind Atsuko like a ghostly apparition, not even making a sound as he moves. A second later Isane and Tendo appear out of the sky and land next to Misuto. They both look blankly at Atsuko and Minori. 

Isane steps forward with her arms crossed. She locks eyes with both girls, showing absolutely no emotion on her face. "Just who are you two? And what exactly did you hear?" she asks them in a flat even keeled voice, but still with an edge of veiled menace hovering at the edge of her words.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 4, 2009)

The next day 6am, Outside Death Valley

Sena looked at the genin and sighed

"Well, honestly this may be the last time I see you guys. This test is a little too brutal for my tastes, though I'm sure some of you will love it. Rules are...well pretty minimal. Anything goes to pass the test you have to survive. That's it. If you want to high tail it then please do so. Just get to one of the gates and we'll let you out. If one guy leaves - the whole team fails. But that's just common sense."

"A twice a year sandstorm is going to hit. It's a real nasty one. The sand is actually more like glass, you get caught in it, you'll probably die. 8 days it's gonna hit so you better find a spot to hide till then. Other than that...good luck. Seriously."

"Now get to your assigned gates. Exam will start in 10 minutes."


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 4, 2009)

"Sandstorm psst try a fucking lightning storm in the rain village now thats survival" Hyoshi said to himself making sure his boots strapped tight. Sakumi and Gyoshi stood by his side watching the vast dessert strech out for miles. "A survival exam huh" Sakumi thought as she adjusted her sword so it would fit more comfortably. Gyoshi didnt say a word as he merely did some stretches getting ready for the immense work out he believed it would take to survive in this harsh enviorment. "Remember Where gonna become Chunin All of us" Sakumi said turning back to her teammates who who nodded back with smiles on their faces.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 4, 2009)

"Ah damn is right babe!" Misuto states. He appears behind Atsuko like a ghostly apparition, not even making a sound as he moves.

Atsuko stands shocked for a moment _"Damn...he's fast I didn't even hear him before he said anything. I let my gaurd down bad."_ she says in shock. Atsuko quickly comes back to her senses and front flips to Minori's side.

"Just who are you two? And what exactly did you hear?" she asks them in a flat even keeled voice, but still with an edge of veiled menace hovering at the edges of her words.[/QUOTE]

Minori folds her arms and sighs "Atsuko...just like when we were kids your timing is perfect" she said sarcastic tone of voice. "Shut up Minori" Atsuko replies. They both stare at the three infront of them Minori locking eyes with Isane. "We didn't hear a thing. All we know is that there were people in the alleway and we decided to leave" Minori stated in a monotone voice.

Atsuko stood firmly by Minori's side as she stared at the trio from the hidden mist village. "As my friend said we heard nothng." In the inside Minori and Atsuko knew that it wouldn't be that easy. What ever they were talking about it was no good and Minori didn't doubt that if they had to they would try and eliminate them to keep things quiet.

Atsuko walked a little closer to Minori so she could whisper in her ear. "We may not be able to talk ourseleves out of this Minori. What ever it was they were conversating about must have to important for others to hear." Minori began to look at the area they were in. "A rather dm alleway, but it's wide enough to fit all 5 of us in here. We may end up having to defend ourseleves" Minori thought.

Waiting for their answer Minori readied herself just incase they decided to attack. Going into a defensive position not to be taken off gaurd by them. Atsuko slowly reached into her pouch that was hidden in a pocket on the back of her pants. Atsuko looked at Minori and gave her a nod indicating she was ready when she was ready.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2009)

_Hmm....these girls are kinda amusing,_ Isane thinks to herself. She's got to hand it to them, most newbies who Misuto sneaks up on usually end up creaming their pants within two seconds of looking at him. 

Tendo looks at Minori blankly, then he gazes at her equipment. He notices she carries certain things that only med ninja would wield. "Oh so you're a med ninja too...I wanted to examine your intestines earlier while you were stretching," he tells her with a smile as if he's talking to her about normal things like the weather. Tendo robotically flicks around a scalpel between his right hand fingers, all the while staring at Minori's midsection, right where her intestines would be. 

"Fuck this I'm gonna waste the white haired one," he says referring to Minori, "And then I'll take the cutie with me back to my room," a grin forming on his face, he reaches for his giant meat cleaver style Zanpakuto, relishing the impending kill. As he prepares to unfurl his sword from his back, Isane puts her hand on his shoulder. 

"We don't need to take things that far....*yet*," she tells him, "We'll just do things my way." 

Misuto turns on Isane, scowling, "Hey who the hell made you leader! Fuck this I"m gonna..." but before he can finish Isane leans in and whispers something into his ear. Suddenly Misuto grins devilishly and he takes his hand off the grip of his sword, "Alright sweetcheeks, you win but I'll hold you to that!" he growls. 

Isane turns back towards Minori and Atsuko and smiles at them benignly but then she focuses her eyes on Atsuko in particular. All she needs is for her to look Isane in the eyes and it won't matter after that.  "This won't hurt," Isane states as she flashes a quick set of hand seals. Minori and Atsuko both tense up as they focus on Isane, preparing to defend or counterattack, but what Isane has in mind if far more subtle. 

*"Mind Interrogation Technique!"* 

Isane casts her interrogation genjutsu on Atsuko. Anyone put under its effects will automatically answer all of her questions truthfully, that is unless they have a powerful will of their own to resist. Which Isane doubts that Atsuko possesses. 

Misuto smirks and chuckles at the display as if enjoying a movie, beside him Tendo just continues staring at Minori's stomach. Isane however waits to see if her genjutsu will work


----------



## Cjones (Jun 4, 2009)

"Oh so you're a med ninja too...I wanted to examine your intestines earlier while you were stretching," he tells her with a smile as if he's talking to her about normal things like the weather.

"Is that right?" Minori responds not taking his threat to seriously. The boy in front of her he was also a medical ninja, but a very unsually one. He kept staring at her midsection as if he was getting some kind of thrill maybe fantasizing about cutting her up "You know...if your so intrested in intestines I can show you your own."

Atsuko kept her ground, but she knew this might not go very well. "With Minori's attitude this may not be easy to get out of" Atsuko thinks to herself. Just then the rather large genin with a sword began to speak up wanting to pick a fight.

"Fuck this I'm gonna waste the white haired one,"[/COLOR] he says referring to Minori, "And then I'll take the cutie with me back to my room," a grin forming on his face.

Minori chuckles some as Atsuko took he stance waiting for the oncoming attack was the genin reached for his rather large sword proturding from his back. Then the girl who seemed to be the lead maybe stopped him and whispered in his ear "What are they up to?" She thinks to herself.

"This won't hurt," 

*"What!?"* Atsuko and Minori said as they readied to counter attack.

*"Mind Interrogation Technique!"* 

"Atsuko!" Minori's yelles out, but it's to late. Atsuko eyes paled over as she stood straight up like a zombie. Minori knew this techinque it could get anyone to answer any question truthfully only does with a strong will can break out of it. Minori was about to help Atsuko, cut she stopped abruptly in her tracks.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2009)

Before Minori can make a move Isane points at her, "Ah, ah, ah! Don't you even try anything or I swear I'll wipe her mind clean to the point that she won't even remember how to breathe!!" Isane threatens Minori. This is really a half bluff, Isane can't quite go that far with her ability...yet, but she can seriously mind fuck someone if she wants to. 

Isane focuses on Atsuko digging through her stray thoughts like a miner searching for that single precious diamond in the rough. "Okay first and easiest question.....*Atsuko*!" Isane picks up her name while searching, "Did you hear our conversation in the alleyway?" Isane asks her. 

Atsuko shakes her head from side to side with a glassy eyed stare, "No..." she mumbles. 

Isane sighs with inward relief, _good now we don't have to kill them at least_ she thinks. However that doesn't mean that she's going to pass up a golden opportunity to seriously fuck with these girls heads.

"Hmm...I have another question Atsuko, you know since we seem to have such a raport together. Tell me what do you really think of your bestest friend in the whole wide world, little miss Minori?" she also picked up Minori's name in the girls thoughts.  
_
Let's see what a real friend she is,_ Isane wonders to herself.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 4, 2009)

"Mi...nori" Atsuko spoke in a zombie like state her eyes still glazed over. Minori looked on as she couldn't help her friend, but looked relatively calm about the whole situation. _"She thinks she's slick about playing this mind game eh?"_ Minori says to herself as she looks over the situation at hand.

"Mi..nori is a good friend. I wouldn't trade her for anything in the world,...but." A glazed eyed Atsuko stop for a moment to give a little twitch before continuing. "Minori has a violent temper and I hate her for that temper. She also has no fear and kills anything in cold blood." Atsuko goes while in this mind dead state. "Also deep inside...I have always thought Minori was a real bitch who only see's me as a pawn."

Minori stayed unaffected by the comment's Atsuko began to make about her. As usually in a situation such as this Minori remained perfectly calmed even when things weren't going her way. She continued to stare at the girl in front of her who was using Atsuko as some kind of play thing for her sick mind game. "I wouldn't push my luck if I was you" Minori tells her not taking her eyes of off her "I have no problem putting an end to this right now." 

Even as Minori seemed to get mader her weak link in this was still Atsuko who stood to the side in a  glazed eyed stae. Both their motionless at the mercy of any question this girl asked.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2009)

Isane crosses her arms and shakes her head, looking at Atsuko sympathetically. "A pawn eh? Tsk, tsk, tsk, now that's no way to behave as a friend..."  She was really hoping that the girl would get a little more vicious in her answer but the more Iasne searches into this chick's mind the more she realizes just how sickeningly saccharine sweet Atsuko is. 

_Dammit and I was looking for some real juicy red meat_....Isane thinks with disappointment. 

"I wouldn't push my luck if I was you," Minori tells her not taking her eyes of off her, "I have no problem putting an end to this right now." 

Isane waves a dismissive hand towards Minori, "Oh please don't act all tough with me. Talk is cheap my dear. If you think that you've got the guts to kill her then do it....I DARE YOU!! GO AHEAD SLIT HER THROAT. SHE WON'T FEEL ANY PAIN!" 

"Isn't that right Atsuko?" Isane asks her with an understanding expression, "I'm sure that you would kill Minori if you had to?" 

Atsuko's vacant and glassy stare seems to glimmer to life for a split second as if she's fighting off Isane's control. Her hands and arms begin to tremble.

"ANSWER MY QUESTION!!!!" Isane yells at her. 

Tears start streaming down Atsuko's face. Her lips quiver as if she's trying to hold back her words with all her willpower. Suddenly Isane chuckles and she waves her right hand, releasing the Genjutsu. Atsuko exhales sharply and slumps to the ground in a heap, breathing heavily.

"This is getting boring! They're not worth the trouble clearly," Isane exclaims. She turns towards Misuto and Tendo, gesturing her intent to leave, "C'mon let's go." 

Misuto winks towards Minori, "I'll be seeing ya and your cute friend!" He traces his index finger across his neck, before blowing Minori a kiss. Tendo however just stands there still staring at Minori's stomach, flicking his scalpel back and forth rapidly. The scalpel starts to glow with a bright blue chakra aura in his hand. 

"Tendo I said let's go!" Isane shouts at him. The young med ninja seems to either ignore Isane or just not hear her in his trance like state. He walks slowly towards Minori, smiling at her like the innocent twelve year old boy that he appears to be. Before he can take another step however Misuto grabs him by the back of his collar, "Ain't time for dissectin yet kid! You'll get your chance tomorrow!" and he drags the boy away. 

The Mist trio quickly leap away towards another street, leaving Minori and Atsuko behind.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 5, 2009)

Atsuko stays on her knees sobing controllably on the ground as if the whole world has ended. "Mi...Mi...Minori...I" she tires to say inbetween sobs, but she couldn't let it out. Minori walks over to Atsuko and kneels in front of her as she watches her dear friend sob her eyes. Minori pulls her into an embrace and they stay like that for what seemed like hours, but were only minutes.

Eventually Minori sighed and said something that to Atsuko that was out of place at the moment in time "Atsuko....how long are you going to keep this up?" Minori questioned pulling Atsuko out of the hug and holding her shoulders. Atsuko sobing turns into what seems like a chuckle. Slowly the chuckle turns into laughter as Atsuko looks into Minori eyes as happy as ever. "HAHA...ahhhh what a dumb whore" Atsuko says out of the blue as she stands up.

Minori for once in her life was really confused "I knew you could break out of it at any time, but why make me wait that long?" Minori asked a she was rather intrested in her answer. "Minori remember back when we lived in Kumo and we had that falling out for a while?" Minori remembered the time well it was back during their day in the academy and Atsuko got angry, because she felt she was Minori's lackey. "Yes I remember that, but what does it have to do with this?"

Atsuko stood up wiping the sand off of her clothes as she and Minori exit the alleway "Do you remember what I said after we made up?"

_Flashback
Outside in a field a young Minori and Atsuko are seen staring each other down. "I'm sorry Atsuko...if you think your not my equal I never meant to make you feel like that forgive me?" Minori asked with pleading eyes. Atsuko was a friend she never wanted to lose even if she had to drop her normal face. Atsuko couldn't help it as a single tear went down her and cheek and she hugged Minori. "I may not be able to fully forgive you because that's just how you are. You may not see it, but you have an air about you to makes people think your superior to all of them...but I could never stay mad at you Minori."
End_

"I myself thought it was a great trick" Atsuko went on. "When she probed my mind I could have escaped, but then we would have had to fight for our lives" she continues to tell Minori. "So I just let her do it, because...hell you already knew how I felt."

Even to Minori that was a clever plan indeed. "Though Minori I can say it was good to get that off my chest again, but...you are a bitch." Minori just keep walking as the hot sun beat down on them and sand flew around everwhere "Atsuko...shut the hell up."

Atsuko just laughed "Minori...our friendship is very weired" she tells her, but then her face get's serious "Either way though that bitch made me tell personl secrets and I was even caught off guard when she tried to make me kill you. Soooo...do you want her or can I have her?" Atsuko asked. "Let's just wait Atsuko...let's just wait."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 5, 2009)

"I don't get it it?" Misuto says in between stuffing a handfull of greasy french fries into his mouth. The team sits in MCNinja's a popular fastfood franchise that has swept the ninja world like a craze. 

"You could have split her mind like an egg why didn't you?" Misuto asks Isane, then he belches loudly. After all he had seen her turn far more powerful opponents into whimpering sacks of meat. 

Isane rolls her eyes as she picks at her garden salad. "I guess she was just stronger willed then I thought," Isane replies. 

This is a lie of course. Isane had only done the most minimal of scans on that girl's mind, superficial at best. She had sensed something underneath Atsuko's thoughts like an undercurrent that she was trying to hide, to deceive Isane with. _As if such a relatively inexperienced girl such as her could fool me_ she muses. Her specialty has always been mind based Genjutsu and she had broken Chuunin with years more experience then herself. Isane had definitely sensed that she had only hit the tip of the iceburg with Atsuko and if she had chosen to could've brought out the deep drill as she liked to call it. 

Truth is she saved those girls lives because if she hadn't of intervened she has no doubt in her mind that Misuto would've followed through with his promise of massacring them both. Then she stares at Tendo who just looks at his scalpel with a hint of disappointment in his eyes. _Yeah and he would be looking at that girl's intestines right now._ 

_When the hell did I become such a softy?_ she wonders. _Have I lost my stomach for this life? It's not like I chose it afterall what with my uncle being the Mizukage and mother putting all that pressure on me._ 

Misuto stuffs half a BigNinja Mac into his mouth, showing his shark teeth. He stares at Isane all the while, oddly assuming that she finds his gastronomic feats impressive. "Yeah well I just hope we see those little bitches in the desert. Then we can get serious!" he says with a full mouth. He finishes off the burger in one more bite and belches again.

"Hehe excuse me!"

"You're a pig!"

"I still wanna see her intestines!"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 5, 2009)

The Cloud Genin were recharged and ready to go. They went to their assigned gate after hearing Sena.

"Can'twaitCan'twaitCan'twaitCan'twaitCan'twaitCan'twait" Mion said getting fidgety. "Open the damn gates!"

Atos had his blades at the ready. They were going straight for the genin on their right, about a quarter of a mile away. Mion's eyes were in a frenzy as she shook the gates. "Gyaaaaaah!" she screamed and then as if responding to it, the gates suddenly flung open. The trio, made a sharp right and made their way to the genin that were entering at a much slower pace

Scorpion watched as the two went hell for leather into the backs of the unsuspecting genin. It wasn't going to be a difficult fight he thought. It was pretty textbook stuff. Scorpion cast a genjutsu, making them believe there was Fire falling from the sky. Easily believed after Sena's unnerving speech. They flinched, by the time they realised they were not burning. Kratos had already had one man's head explod  under his foot. 

The other two escaped the genjutsu, but were not almost completely on th defensive. One was a weapons expert and she was up against Mion. Mion, deflected the barrage of weapons with her Water whip, sending a few back to the thrower, which in turn stopped the oncoming kunai. This cleared a path for Atos, who charged in, throwing his blades and retracting then, slicing off various bits of meat. 

The final genin turned to run. He had not counted on this. One of his best friends dead, the other beyond help. Mion flung the whip around the boy's feet, causing him to fall. He crawled in desperation to the gate, which was open, a chuunin there looking at him dispassionately

"Help me! For the love of God!" His body was halfway across the gate, when mion reeled him back in like some fish. There were claw marks in the sand as he tried to gain purchase. The Chuunin's eyes widened, his dispassionate look disapppearing, replaced with a twang of guilt. No-one should have to die like he did. The boy was literally torn limb from limb, blood and organs flying and in the centre of it, a demonic woman who was weeping with joy and pleasure.

"Ahhhaah! That was a good one." Of course there was a method to their apparent madness. The genin had supplies. Food, water, weapons and other things. Atos with his strength would easily be able to carry it all. One of them even had an umbrella, no doubt for a jutsu they never got to use. Mion took it, sheilding herself from the sun whichh was more and more glaring down upon them


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 5, 2009)

Kaion briefly removes his shirt and slathers his entire face, and chest, with sunscreen. The scent of cherries wafts through the air. Kaion had of course bought the cherry scented sunscreen thinking that it can also double as a last minute food source if the situation get worse enough. He's eaten far worse things in his day afterall.  

He turns his back towards Issanni. "Could you apply some of this suntan lotion onto my back?" he asks her, wriggling his backside. Issanni shakes her head in disgust. Kaion shrugs and turns towards Koyaiba. 

"How about you?" 

"This isn't the beach," Koyaiba tells him. 

"Hmph! Some teammates you are!" So Kaion just points the bottle towards his back and squirts it all over. 

Suddenly their gate opens. "Okay let's move! Try and stay clear of any distractions!" Koyaiba yells as both he and Issanni race off. 

Kaion follows them at a brisk pace, while wrapping a scarf around his head in the style of that dude he had seen in a really old movie, _Gaara of Arabia_.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2009)

Koyaiba runs through the desert. He can't see any other teams, but he's wary all the same. The sand shifts beneath his feet, and it takes nearly all his concentration to keep steady. 

The sun beats down on him, and soon he's sweating buckets. He pulls out a kunai and cuts the sleeves off his shirt, and trims his pants so they come up to the knees. He stuffs the pieces of cloth in his pack, not wanting to waste anything. "Keep your eyes peeled." Koyaiba says, advising the rest of his team. "If you see any gree, alert the rest of the team immediately." He casts a look arund.

"Do you feel something?" Koyaiba frowns, touching the ground lightly. Sure enough, vibrations can be felt, getting stronger. Koyaiba's eyes widen.

"Oh shit..." He takes off running at full tilt, followed by his teammates. A resounding dry bursts from the sand where they were standing not long ago, and....something burrows out from beneath it.

Koyaiba can only see a part of it, but it's at least a mile long. It has no eyes, as far as he can tell, but it's mouth (which is the size of a large house) is filled to the brim with razor sharp teeth. "RUN!" Koyaiba screams, heart pounding. He flies over the sand, desperate to escape the monster behind him. He thinks back to the previous night, Ali drilling him with survival tactics.

_The thing has no eyes...so how does it see? Vibrations...no. Smell?...No! Chakra! It senses chakra!_ He yanks an exploding not out of his pack and attackes it to a kunai, hurling it as far away as he can. he detonates it, and it roars with fire...and chakra. The worm swerves sharply, heading for the source. Koyaiba lets out a hiss of victory but keeps running, trying to get out of the worm's range.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 5, 2009)

(Death Valley , Chunin Exams)

The rain genin wander around the desert, The air ripples with the heat as the sun beats down on them. Hyoshi drank his third bottle water let it plop unto the sand, empty plastic container quickly carried away by the passing heated wind. "You know once i think it can't get any worse this damn village always proves me wrong" Hyoshi commented as his dreads were becoming drenched in his sweat. Sakumi who was too hot to argued nearly ignore her idiot teammate. They braved the numerous sand dunes that where speard out like waves. They where surprise to see a giant sand worm's carcass spread out as it's flesh hang on for life unto it's gigantic bones.

"We can use that for cover" Gyoshi suggested as his body begged for some shade. The rain genin all nodded as they where all use to the Rain villages cold wet weather. The inside of the worms carcass was crawling with maggots and other low food chain creatures that slowly ate at the beast. Sakumi withdrew a bit not wanting to get near the creepy crawlers "In there" She asked as her two male teammates pulled her in. "You know what i'm fine guys, really" She said her fear of bugs become prominent. "Come on don't be such a" BOOM! The carcass exploded though the genin had manage to escape the explosion in time. Chunks of maggot infested meat rain down on the ever shifting sand as the genin look around for an answer.

"Explosive tags...which mean" Sakumi's suspicision was correct as stray kunai flew in there direction the three jumping their own way to get out of the line of fire. Beneath the sand rose three Sand Ninja who had been hiding in the desert waiting for the first team to pass by. "Once we kill you there will be one less team to compete with" Said the apparent leader of the team. His hair was brown and messy and he had freckles all over his face. He wore the sand village headband proudly on his fore head and bore a dark brown body suit like the rest of his team.

"Were fighting the APS (Amagakure Postal Service) Guys?" Hyoshi asked refferring to their brown uniform. "WE ARE SAND NINJA!" Said one of the genin whose entire face was covered in a cloth. "Yeah yeah whatever lets hurry up and do this" Sakumi said drawing her sword from it's sheath. "With pleasure" The leader sand genin said as he formed a quick slew of hands releasing a giant fireball in their direction. Gyoshi formed a handsign and quickly summoned a shadow clone and detonated it causing a wall of sand to bellow up from beneath them blocking the fire attack.

The sand showered back down but the genin where no where in sight. The sand genin scanned quickly and then heard "HYAA!" As Hyoshi threw a punch the leader blocked the heavy fist with his forearms. Hyoshi smirked as he ducked down revealing Sakumi who had her hand placed down on Hyoshi's back using him for support kicking the leader in the face. The sand genin skidded on the hot dessert floor a bit as the two teams stared each other down. "This is gonna be fun" Sakumi said with a smile on her face.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 5, 2009)

"Are you ready to go Hinote and Tsuuki?" Minori questioned before leaving out the gate. Hinote gave a smug grin and nodded showing that he was more than ready. Tsuuki gave a timid nod showing that she was also ready. With that they walk through the gate to being to traverse the desert.

This was the second exam to travel through the desert and survives. The examiners told them it was to test their survival skills, but Minori thought walking through this desert may be to extreme for some. The bright sun of the desert began to beat down on them as sand flew every where around them.

There was no shade in this place only desert and the ocassional rock, tumbleweed or cactus. It was to long before a team of genin appeared before them trying to steal their canteens of water. "Hand over your stuff or well mess up those pretty faces of yours" one of the genin demanded. Minori looked over at her team as they got ready to put an end to this real quick "I need to blow off some steam any why" Minori thought.

Before they could react Minori body flickered behind one of them. "You will be a pest later on." All the genin saw was darkness after that as Minori snapped his neck turning his head all the way around. The other two got a little scared letting down their gaurd long enough for Tsuuki to deiliver a barrage of gentle fist strikes to the chest area of one of the other genin sending him into cardiac arrest.

Now one genin standing he cowered and feel to his knees begging for his life. Minori walked over to the boy wiping the tears off his face "Look up" she told him as she moved out the way. The genin was kinda of confused, but did as she said only to see a huge as fire ball comming down on him with love by Hinote "Goukakyuu no Jutsu." The fireball collided with the genin and instantly burned him to a crisp.

As the flames died down you could see Tsuuki, Hinote and Minori continue on their way through the desert. "Okay guys all we have to do first is find a oasis then we find shelter." 

Morning Day 1 Team 3 END 
___________________________________________________________

A very visible and pissed off team kumo can be seen walking through the desert as the sun beat's down on them hotter than any other day. "Damm..it" Atsuko says tired "Why did it have to be a desert" she whined. They set off as soon as the gate opened, but ran into some obstacles that they had to eliminate.

Leiko walked the desert as if nothing was bothering her. Her rather dark clothes and black hair are a possible reason for this "I'm still pissed you let that girl take over your mind Atsuko. What if she wanted to earse all your memories?" Leiko yells at Atsuko. Leiko didn't have many friends the only true one's she had were Takao and Atsuko and she'd be damn if she let anything happen to do even if she is stuck up.

"Leiko-chan's right Atsuko-sama. If this lady had decided to earse your mind you would have been in huge trouble. Not to mention you had Minori-sama right their with you and she didn't do anything because you were under her influence" this time Takao scolded her which was a rare case.

Atsuko looked back at them "I get it guys...maybe I shouldn't have done that, but it was better since it would have been 3 on 2 odds that I didn't want to try don't know about Minori though" she side whispering the last part. Atsuko placed her hand over her head to try and get some kind of shade. "Besides you guys be and Minori talked it over...we are going to deal with them. If it was a fight they wanted...then their going to get it."

Morning Day 1 Team Kumo ENNNND


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 5, 2009)

The two male genin stared down the tunnel that Shibato had opened, while Matsuko helped the contractor to her feet. She didn't have a scratch on her - she must have landed softly. Yuukaku pondered on that, but soon all four of them were standing at the mouth of the tunnel.

'There's no point hanging around here', Sousuke remarked candidly. Paika looked uncertain.

'Don't worry' he added, 'sensei made it'. He began to march confidently inside, leaving the others well behind. Yuukaku shouted 'hold on! Oh for... ' He turned around to give the others a shrug, when an explosion rocked the mountain. It had come from inside the tunnel.

'Shit! Sousuke!' Yuukaku shouted, sprinting into the open mouth. Matsuko, stunned at the uncharacteristic behaviour, ran after him, meaning to drag him back. 

After only a few steps into the tunnel, Yuukaku was blind. The explosion had definitely occurred nearby - the air was filled with dust and grit. He shouted again - 'SOUSUKE!'. He coughed, and hastened to cover his mouth with his clothing. _Things were rapidly get out of -_

Matsuko ran through the dirty mist, keeping her hands over her mouth and shielding her eyes. Her left foot rammed into something soft on the floor, and she faultered, almost falling. Dropping her gaze downwards, she gasped - Yuukaku was lying face down in the dirt. He wasn't moving. Sousuke was nowhere to be seen. A rough, male voice growled out from the fog: 'I expected more of a challenge than this...'


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 5, 2009)

The heavy dust cloud hiding two figures, Their silhouette's getting closer and closer to the genin. Yuukaku was still on the ground and Sousuke was nowhere near in city, The contractor had just caught up and without a sensei what was Matsuko to do. She shook a bit as the brown clouds dissipated revealing two ninja with the grass village insignia on their headband though it had been crossed out. "So these are the leaf village's genin pathetic really" The boy said talking to the female ninja never taking his eyes off Yuukaku and Matsuko.

"What do you expect Zuuba their village has gone soft as they got to comfortable with the peace they where blessed with" The female said with disdain in her voice. "I expected them to be more of a challenge after all they're from the largest hidden village but i suppose you're right Kayami" Zuuba unsheathe one his dual blades and pointed it at Matsuko. Sousuke still nowhere to be seen had seem to have been blown up during the explosion, The cold steel traced Matsuko's neck leading up to her chin "My my what a pretty face you have" Zuuba chuckled to himself as he delighted the thought of slicing her face.

Before the swordsman could do anything Sousuke jumped from the dust cloud "SUCK ON THIS PUNK!" He cried out as he cocked back his fist getting ready to deliver a punch. "ZUUBA WATCH OUT!" Kayami cried out, The swordsman turning back drawing his second sword SWISH! Blood rained down and splattered unto the floor. "SOUSUKE!" Paika and Matsuko cried out as Sousuke's chest was covered in his blood. He fell the floor gripping the wound, Staring up at Zuuba cursing him "YOU BASTARD!" The air from his mouth brushing off dirt. "Guess you're the first one to die" Zuuba said as he plunged his sword down aimed at Sousuke's head.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 5, 2009)

Sousuke was tensed for a blow that never came. Instead, he heard someone elses cry, and he slowly raised his head. The ninja with the dual swords was writhing on the floor in front of him, screaming. Eyes wide, Sousuke saw Yuukaku standing over him, a bloodied kunai in his hand, holding his chest. 'You really are...' he coughed between breaths, 'even more inept than I thought'. Sousuke thought the insult was directed at the man on the floor, and laughed. Yuukaku didn't bother correcting him. He looked down to where the man was still groaning, the tendons behind his knees slashed from where the genin he'd though dead had sliced them. Yuukaku delivered a swift kick to his head. 'There - he's harmless now'. He offered Sousuke his hand, before a female voice cut through the darkness - 'Oh... this might be fun after all!'

The genin instinctively hunkered together, back to back. The darkness mocked them. 'Matsuko', Yuukaku whispered, 'we need to draw her outside - there's not enough light in here to see properly, let alone create shadows'. No answer. 'Matsuko!'


----------



## Cjones (Jun 5, 2009)

Afternoon Team 3 Day 1

The desert seemed to get hotter and hotte with each step they took. They had been out their for a couple of hours and it felt in those few hours the humdity jump to atleast 100 if not more. Minori began wiping the sweat from her forehead as she walked across the desert. "It's getting to hot out here...this oasis shouldn't be much farther."

From her survival training Minori knew the risk of staying in a desert for hours on in. Eventually the human mind begins to play tricks on the person making them see things that aren't their. A cool breeze picked up though only for a brief moment the air was cool enough to give a small relief from the heat. "A breeze that cool...in the desert? The oasis must be up ahead" Minori thought as she began to tread a little faster. Though one problem showed itself as team 3 began to move closer towards it's location.

This time two teams three in each show themseleves infront of Minori and her squad. Each wore the symbol of the sand some where on their clothing. "If it isn't a little team from Konoha. Well this is the perfect time for me and my comardes to off part of the comp heheh" the apparent leader of this little six man team laugh.

Hintoe, Minori and Tsuuki each readied to defend themseleves again. "You've picked a fight you cannot win" Minori said to them. The whole group starting laughing at her comment "I guess you Konoha nin's can't count we have you out numbered with 2:1 od-" He was aburptly cut off as he fell to the ground bleeding. Behind the man stood Hinote who had his sword drawn. "Now then if your done gloating let us end this" Minori and Tsuuki began to charge right behind Hinote wasteing the sand ninjas left and right.

After that rather relaxing work out Minori could see the oasis up ahead which was good as the sun began to set "Alright guys it's only a minutes walk away and we'll be able to rest."

Afternoon Team 3 Day 1 ENNNNNNND 
________________________________

Afternoon Team Kumo Day 1

Off in the distance loud sounds could be heared with clank and clack sounds of metal hitting metal. The sounds went on for a small period of time before stopping completely. Sand began to kick up obstructing the vision of any person comming this way. After a brief time 3 silhouettes could be seen comming out of the sand.

_"I really didn't want to fight them...they didn't how to die like that. The could have atleast picked someone else to fight."

"We know you didn't you told us before we fought them. Besides I told the kid he didn't know what he was getting in two."

"Yea you did, but I feel I have it the worse. Even though I am a combat medic the fact that I've been spilling blood more than I've been saving it has been kinda weired."

"Truthfully they had it comming I mean who the hell tries to sneak up on someone...dressed like a cactus."

"Yea that was pretty messed up....hey the sand cloud is dissapearing."_

The three figures begin to get clearer as the wind calms down and the clouds of sand it kicked up began to dissapear. "Atsuko-sama to interrupt of a moment where is this oasis suppose to be located?" Atsuko gave a slightly puzzled look, before the informationed she learned came pouring back into her head "Actually Takao it's not to far up ahead" Atsuko replied.

"I can actually see it up ahead" Leiko said break the brief silence. "Alright then...not to far now guys and then we can rest." Atsuko looked up into the sky as it became a pretty dark orange color "Which is a good thing because it's beginning to get late."

Afternoon Team Kumo Day 1 END!!!!


----------



## Vergil (Jun 5, 2009)

Mion had managed to locate some firewood in preperation of the harsh cold night. The sun was setting and they had gathered the firewood in a relatively sheltered ruined castle. It was Atos's turn to stand guard while they slept. 4 hours sleep and they would travel as much as they could during the night and slow the pace during the day. This was the only time when they could sleep.

Scorpion and Mion slept, Scorpion silent, like the dead, Mion talking. Atos hated being the one awake as Mion would often regress to the 2 years of torture she suffered at the Jashin camp when she slept. She pleaded for mercy that was never given. Atos hated those that begged for their lives.

He sat looking at the expanse of the desert, keeping the scorpions away and the other poisonous insects. He heard a growl coming from behind him. It was some sort of desert wolf. A large one. Atos smiled and drew his blades

"You shall fall beast! None shall defy Kuro Atos!" he charged at the raging animal and noticed that it's mouth was flaming, he dived out of the way of the fireball it spat out. Atos continued, undeterred, throwing his blade at it and impaling it's shoulder. The wolf howled as he threw the other blade into the other shoulder. Both were lodged into the bone and he pulled the beast towards him, dodging another flame burst, this time though it singed his midsection. 

The beast pounced attempting to bite off it's attackers head. Atos grabbed the two opposing parts of its mouth and as it tried to clamp down, Atos tried to wrench it open. He roared and finally heard that snap that he loved. They would eat well tonight, but not before he turned to face 3 more wolves. 

"You shall know who your master is, Dog!" he launched himself at the three of them.

Day 2, around 1am

Mion woke up to the smell of cooking meat. "Mmm...that smells nice."

Atos was surrounded by carcass and his body was a bloody mess, covered in scratch and bite marks. "Have fun?" she asked grabbing the massive leg off the fire. Atos turned with a half smile and stuck another piece of meat onto the flame


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 6, 2009)

"Dang this map looks like it was drawn by a special ed student," Misuto grumbles. He has a look of confusion on his face as he tries to examine the map that their Jonin sensei had retrieved for them, but he just can't make heads or tails of it... 

"That's because you're holding it upside down dumbass!" Isane tells him. She snatches the map out of his hands and turns it around. 

"SEE?"  she says emphatically, holding it up to his face. 

Misuto scratches his head, "Yeah sorry that's not helping. It still looks like a fried egg with a green yolk in the middle." 

"You're hopeless," Isane sighs and she folds the map back up. "It really doesn't matter anyway just as long as it gets us to where we need to go."  

Isane looks up at the sun to triangulate their position, silently estimating the distance in her mind. "Hmm...well we took off from the southern gate so if we head due north we'll hit the Oasis in...."  She turns towards their resident genius Tendo who kneels down off to the side playing with a tiny scorpion. 

"How long would you say Tendo?" she asks him.  

"One full day and a half barring any unexpected obstacles," he replies without even missing a beat. He picks up the tiny scorpion and lets it walk about the palm of his right hand, it stings him several times but Tendo just stares at it blankly. 

"Okay the nutty professor has spoken. Let's go 'cause I don't wanna spend anymore time then I have to in this fuckin' heat trap!"  Misuto proclaims. Then he stares at Isane's bare arms and exposed midriff, watching how the sweat glistens off her skin which is starting to tan. The way she just angles her hips drives him crazy. 

"It's not all bad though," Misuto adds with a smirk.

"What are you looking at?" Isane asks him pointedly.  

"Nothin, nothin at all..." 

_*Elsewhere....*_
"WHAT THE HELL IS THAT THING!??!?" Kaion yells as he sprints across the sand away from the giant writhing creature that has attacked them. It's almost twice as long as a city bus and weighs far more. 

"It's a Sand Worm!" Issanni replies. She leaps away as the Worm crashes its head down onto the sand, generating a thunderous tremor.

A question mark breaks out over Kaion's head. "WHOAH!? HOLD ON......SAND WORMS?!? SINCE WHEN DO SAND WORMS LIVE HERE!?"  

If Kaion had bothered to pay attention to their survival course he might not be so confused right now. 

_Several weeks ago....
"Perhaps the most vicious creature of the wastelands of Suna is the carnivorous Lumbricus terrestris, commonly referred to as the giant Sand Worm. This beast can...." The survival instructor goes on about the traits of the creature and what one should if ever encountered in the wild. 

"....I heard that they were gonna release a limited edition version of the talking battle action Sasuke Uchiha figure with optional emo facial expressions included. I'm gonna ask Dad if I can..." 

"KAION!!" yells the instructor. 

"HUH?!" 

"Were you even paying attention to what I was saying?"

Kaion nods, "Uh huh you were talking about the desert and stuff...."  

The Instructor rolls his eyes and continues...

"Yeah so anyway when I buy Sasuke I'm gonna have him fight it out with Jiraiya 'cause you know he can kick that old dudes ass with super awesome Mangekyou Sharingan power...."  _


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 6, 2009)

Day 1

The sounds of fighting stopped as the Rain genin sat atop thei defeated foes. Hyoshi who had made himself comfortable by using the sand genin leader as a chair drank a canteen of Water. Sakumi was trying to decipher how far they where to the nearest oasis on the map that had been handed to them. Gyoshi was emptying the sand genin's ninja pouches for tools they could use. "Dammit only 2 smoke bombs and 1 kunai, This guy was gonna die either way" Gyoshi said kicking the head of the unconscious genin. "Heheh They were in over their heads" Hyoshi sucking on the canteen for more water. Sakumi stood up tucking the map back into her ninja pouch "alright you guys enough fooling around time to leave" Sakumi said as the rain genin followed her orders.

"Where on the eastern part of the desert which means we have to go west in order to reach the oasis, By the looks of this map it looks like it might take a while so lets go" Sakumi had already begun leading the trail as Hyoshi waved goodbye to their falllen foes. The Rain genin were determined to become chunin no matter what obstacle came their way.

(Land of Windmill)

Zuuba grabbed at his leg as the blood cascaded down, Kayami found it humorous that Zuuba could be injured by a genin as she laughed. "Shut the fuck up you damn harpie" The swordsman said struggling to stand up, His tendons hand been cut in the process and made it difficult for him to keep balance. "Really Zuuba, Genin? Hahaha" She continued to laugh at Zuuba who was using the side of the cave for support glared art her. Sousuke watched the blood run down his chest his temper at an all time high, Matsuko was to shaken to do anything. "GUESS IT'S UP TO ME!" Sousuke breaking formation charged at Zuuba with the blood still pouring from the previous wound.

Before Sousuke could reach Zuuba Kayami appeared in front of him kicking him in the abdomen sending him flying back to the genin. "You know maybe i was wrong, Maybe this will be fun. Hehehe They seem to be able to take alot of pain maybe we could torture them a bit" Kayami suggested tilting her head back towards Zuuba who was using one of his swords for support. "Good idea" Zuuba and Kayami stared at the team of genin with the malice in their eyes. "GET READY!" Kayami yelled as she flung three Shuriken aimed at Paika. Zuuba flung his sword like a yoyo which had Ninja wire attached to it. Sousuke blocked the sword as it sank into his forearms. "YUUKAKU BLOCK THE SHURIKEN!" Sousuke cried out as more blood poured out of him

(Sandworm Belly)

Rakiyo and Gan had located Hikaru and now where adventuring threw the sandworms intestine. Gan was using his bugs like before to light up the way, Carcasses, rocks, other smaller sand worm, littered the inside of its body. "Man what the fuck doesnt this eat" Rakiyo said to no one in particular as Hikaru fed Yabimichi some treats. Rakiyo's spine shivered as a cold spongy substance landed on his shoulder "WHAT THE FUCK!" Rakiyo cried out pushing the substance of him. The bugs lighting the creature revealed it to look like a jellatonous worm like creature. Rakiyo removed the kunai out of his holster along with the other genin. "This day just won't end" Rakiyo stated in annoyance.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 6, 2009)

_Team 1 vs The Giant Sand Worm (Part 1 of 10)_
"So how the heck do we kill this thing!!" Kaion yells at his teammates. The sightless Sand Worm writhes around the sand, searching for them, trying to pinpoint their chakra signatures. 

"It's exterior is too tought for us to crack. We have to somehow damage its insides!" Koyaiba answers. 

Kaion casts Koyaiba a look of revolt, "You mean we gotta go inside that thing!? Oh heck no!"  Screw this I'm gonna settle this the Uchiha way he thinks....

"GREAT FIREBALL!!" Kaion yells. He leaps to the air high over the sand worm and lets loose a giant orb of flame from his lips towards the worm. The flames engulf the creatures leathery hide and it growls in agony. 

Kaion lands several meters away from the worm and pumps his right fist into the air. "YEAH! HAHA GUESS YOU WERE WRONG STUPID KOYAIBA!!" Right on cue however the Sand Worm simply roll across the ground, squashing out the flames across the gritty sand. All Kaion really did was blacken the top of its hide a tiny bit.

"HUH?!? NO FAIR!" Kaion yells as the Worm barrels over him. 

_Elsewhere..._
A trio of wandering Genin from the Hidden Snow Village make their arduous trek towards salvation in the oasis. They wear all white jumpsuits with gray fur trim, a bit like ninja Eskimos. 

"I'm gonna make an igloo!" pants one of the sweating Genin. 

"You idiot our snow jutsu doesn't work in this place!" growls one of his other squadmates. 

"Why are we wearing these fur jumpsuits anyway its too hot for this shit!?" questions another. 

"For pride! We won't let this Desert break our will!" shouts the one who wanted to make an igloo. 

"Hey looks there's a girl just over this ridge she looks like she's in trouble!" 

The Genin look over a sand ridge and see a female genin with long sandy blond hair laying on her side. "Let's go help her!" yells one and he starts to run over the ridge. 

"Genki it could be a trap!" yells his mate but the boy runs on undeterred and his teammates have no choice but to back him up. 

They reach the poor girl and check up on her, turning her over, her chest rises and falls slowly in shallow breaths. "Hey she's from the Mist Village!" 

Suddenly the girl awakens and looks at the Snow trio with fearful eyes, well with her one good eye anyway. "Oh thank god you're here!" she exclaims, wrapping her arms around Genki. "A giant Sand Worm ate my two teammates.....it....oh my gods...it was so horrible!" she cries. 

Genki casts her a sympathetic glance but what he's really thinking is that she's pretty cute. "Don't worry we'll hel..." However before he can finish what he was about to say a thick gray mist rolls across the sand dunes and surrounds them from all sides.

"WHAT THE HELL!?" Genki exclaims. He and his squad form up around the girl in a protective circle. "We'll protect you!" They still don't understand the trap they've walked into. 

A silent wraith in the mist creeps towards the Genin, moving with speed and uncanny silence. He disappears in a blur and suddenly appears right in their midst. He looks down at the girl in the middle and winks at her. Before the others even sense him he wraps his hand around the throat of one of the Genin and slides a kunai across his adams apple. The boys body spasms and is pulled backward by the wraith in the mist. 

"NO LYOTO!!" cries one of his mates. He spins around and tries grab his friend. As he moves a hand bursts out of the ground, behind his legs, holding a glowing chakra scalpel. With brutal and practiced efficiency the hand cuts both the boys Achilles Tendons to the bone. The Snow Genin collapses to the sand headfirst, screaming in pain. 

Genki looks around in shock and awe as his teammates are slaughtered before his eyes. "NO!" he cries, but what can he do....nothing at all. As the mist peels away from the sand, the girl that they had tried to assist rises to her feet and smiles at Genki. Then a fireball from the sky hits Genki and consumes his body. Which is of course all in his mind except it will repeat over and over again until he collapses in a mindless, slobbering, wreck of humanity.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 6, 2009)

An oasis was right in Minori's sight as she and her team walked their way there. "It's right there" Minori says to herself as she tries to pick up speed. Her feet begin to feel heavy as she treads her way through the sand. _"This sand...feels much different"_ Minori thinks ot herself.

More and more as they walked sand seemed to be covering their feet. Then an external force began to pull them down further into the sand. Minori looked up and cursed "Our safe zone is right there and we can't reach it...dammit." Minori tries to physical power her way out of the ground, but to no avail what ever was doing this was not letting them go.

"Quick Tsuuki see if you can see anything!" Minori yells out to her as a growl emitted from the ground and sand began to pour in.

"Right" Tsuuki replied back "Byakugan!" Her vein's pulsed from her temple as her great white eyes activated. "There's some kind of monster-no! There are some kind of monster*s*! Down there!" Tsuuki screams out.

"Monsters?" Minori thinks to herself as she began to be pulled further into the ground. Minori began to kick her feet and she felt her foot hit something. "Wait...I have an idea" Minori thought to herself. "Hinote, Tsuuki follow my lead" Minori's says reaching in to her pouch and spinning a kunai in her hands. Tsuuki begins to do the same while Hinote uses his sword.

At the same time they plunge down onto what ever has their legs. It screams out in pain and they feel themseleves being tossed into the sky. They quickly rebound and skid backwards in the sand. In front of them stood 3 sandworms. "These must be the babies" Minori says standing up. What made matter's worse it was getting late and at night the desert becomes a harsh cold climate.

Hinote impales his sword in the ground for a moment and cracks his knuckles "Don't worry to much girls...we'll kill them in no time."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 6, 2009)

_Team 1 vs The Giant Sandworm (Part 2 of 10)_ 
"Hey where the heck am I?!" Kaion wonders. He stands in a pitch dark void. The last thing he remembered was that bigass Sand Worm crashing ontop of him and getting sucked up. The ground under Kaion seems to move and shift. It feels soft and moist under the soles of his boots. 

Kaion channels the residual chakra left over in his mouth from his fireball attempt and he spits a tiny ember of flame down at the ground, creating a tiny fire that illuminates the void. Something loud growls in response and he feels the ground underneath him shift. Kaion looks around at the walls and ceiling, its like a huge cavern he thinks. He peers curiously at the outlines of what look to be tissue and saliva all around him. 

"?" 

Kaion touches the slimy wall and suddenly the palm of his hand starts to sizzle slightly. 

"Uh oh...." he mutters, finally realizing where he is and then he starts screaming for is mom to come save him.

_Outside..._
*"KAION GOT EATEN BY THAT WORM!!!" *Koyaiba and Issanni exclaim in unison. 
_
With the Mist Trio..._
Misuto drinks from a canteen of water, "Ah hits the spot!" He pours some water over his shaggy mane of blue hair, feeling much more refreshed.

Beside him Tendo examines his patient, one of the Snow Genin that they had ambushed. He holds the still beating heart of the poor Genin in the palm of his glowing right hand. Tendo watches with fascination as the heart beats and throbs. Somehow the Genin that lays next to him is still alive and he cries for mercy. 

"Just let him die in peace. We've already taken their supplies. Let's move out while we've still got daylight to burn!" Isane exclaims. In front of her lays the crumpled body of Genki, his chest still rises and falls indicating that he's alive. 

Tendo shrugs and places the heart back into the Genin's wide open chest cavity. "There all better now..." he mumbles. 

"Yo Isane how come you're lettin' that guy live?" Misuto asks her with his predatory gaze. "You ain't gettin' soft on me are you?" 

Isane waves him a dismissive hand, "What I do with my opponents is my business," she responds.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 6, 2009)

A loud squeal or roar like growl echoed from a more eastern direction of where Atsuko and her squad were walking. Atsuko, Takao, and Leiko look at each other with puzzled eyes and begin to run in the direction of the sound.

They run up a big sand dune and as they reached the top the sight they saw before them  explains the noise they heared. "Wait are those sandworms?" Takao speaks up first with disbelief in his voice. Leiko puts on a blank face and nods to answer Takao's question and then turns to Atsuko. "Atsuko isn't that your friend down there" Leiko points out. Atsuko squinches her eyes to see if Leiko was speaking the truth. As Leiko said Minori and her teammates were fighting off not 1, but 3 sandworms.

Leiko crossed her arms as she slowly walked foreward "I take it we're going to help them huh?" Leiko asks. Atsuko gives her a strange look for her sudden change of heart "You did you say you didn't like Minori?" Atsuko reminded her. "Yea I said it, but I have found a respect for her. She didn't abandon you when both of you were out numbered and you were under a genjutsu. Since she watched a back of my comrade I believe we owe her."

Takao and Atsuko were rather shocked by what Leiko had just said, but now was not the time to question her. "Alright then let's go!" Atsuko screamed out as she and her team raced down the sand dune to Minori's add.

_With Team 3_
Team 3 were trying to stand their ground and put up a fight against the three sand worms. Metal could be heared clanking as they tired to stab them, but with no success. They flew through the air hitting them all over their body. "Damn" Minori said as her, Hinote and Tsuuki regrouped back on the ground huddling back to back as the sandworms closed in. "This may take a while" Minori says to herself.

Then from behind the sandworms a huge expolsion sent to skidding across the dirt and one under ground. "HEY! Minori need any help?" A voice called out to them. "Atsuko?" Minori said surprised as her team strolled out from the smoke "You know it Minori."

The sandworms bellowed out in anger catching all six of their attention. Minori turned to her new found backup "Let's finish this" Minori says to the team in front of her. With a quick nod all six charge at the sandworms in front of them ready to do battle.

End night of day 1 and begin the start of day 2.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 6, 2009)

Inside the Sandworm's Stomach.

There were all kinds of things inside thestomach, as far as Vergil could see. The thing went on for a good few hundred metres. He saw stonework, sand and even some trees. Vergil also heard sounds from inside the worm. A barking dog and some voices in the distance. More like screaming. Mai looked at him questioningly

"Seems like this worm is still hungry. Hopefully it will be people that will be of help." He said bluntly. Mai took exception to this

"Well sorry I'm not endowed with magic fairy dust like you are!" she said haughtily

"It's chakra not..." Vergil started

"I KNOW WHAT IT IS!!" she shouted. Suddenly the stomach started moving. "Oh...did I make it angry?"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 6, 2009)

Tenshi looked at Mai. "I don't know if you made it mad or not. That may be the worm's stomach starting the digestion process. We should find a way out before the stomach acid kills us." He told her.

Looking at Vergil's sword, he started to get an idea. "If we... Cut some kind of hole in the wall of the stomach, the stomach acid will pour out of the stomach, corroding the other parts of its body. Maybe that will kill it." He proposed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 6, 2009)

_Team 1 vs The Giant Sand Worm (Part 3 of 10)_
Kaion walks through the giant Sand Worm's cavernous stomach. He holds a makeshift torch aloft made from a piece of scrap wood he had found just laying around. As he makes his way along the slimy floor he stares in awe at random uprooted trees, skeletons, and even some almost intact huts.

"Wow this thing eats even more then I do!" Kaion exclaims in wonder. This is actually untrue there is a thriving ecosystem of legendary gummi snacks, ramen noodles, and melted chocolate, in his stomach that makes this look like paradise. 

Kaion walks towards one of the huts, examining it. It looks almost new, Kaion thinks as if someone's been maintaining it. Suddenly the door to the hut slams open. Kaion jumps backwards in total fright, yelping very much like his little sister would. 

A bone thin old man wearing tattered robes walks out the door wielding a spear in his right hand and holding a cup of hot coffee in the other. He stands only about up to Kaion's shoulders but he casts Kaion a menacing gaze that makes him seem much more intimidating. The old man walks towards a foldout beach chair next to his hut and sits down, never once taking his eyes off of Kaion. He sips his cup of coffee casually, continuing to stare at him. 

_Whoah who is this old fart?!?_ Kaion wonders.

They both lock eyes in a test of wills for what seems like an eternity. Finally Kaion can't take it anymore as he feels the weight of the man's eyes bore into his skull. "WHO....WHO THE HELL ARE YOU?!?"

"Shouldn't you introduce yourself first before asking questions?" the old man replies, taking another sip of his coffee. 

Kaion raises a curious eyebrow. _Well that makes sense_ he thinks. _Maybe this guy ain't so bad._ "Oh....yeah I guess so. Uh my name's...."

"My name is Leto the Worm Sage. I'm 98 years old, I'm a Pisces, and my blood type is AB..." he interjects. Then he goes back to staring at Kaion with his intense gaze. 

"HEY I WAS JUST TALKING!!!" Kaion yells at him. 

Leto's gaze becomes even more intense and he tightens his grip around his wooden spear. "Don't speak to me like that or someone....WILL DIE HERE!" he says in a threatening overly dramatic voice. 

Kaion's body tenses up and he draws a Kunai from his holster, "OH YEAH?!?! WHO?!?!?" 

"Me..." Leto replies.

Kaion's jaw hangs agape and he falls to the ground as if struck by a lightning bolt. 

"Would you like some coffee?" Leto asks.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 7, 2009)

The sun had fallen and the eariler morning sky shone bright making the oasis glistening as if it was bathing in the moons light. A red glare could be seen not to far off from the oasis close to the edge of it. Six people sat around a fire rotating a stick around the fire. Attached to the stick was a huge chunk meat which looked to be from a sandworm.

"On a serious note I'm not eating this" Atsuko said setting her stick down on the ground. After their intense fight with those baby sandworms they managed to make it to one of the shelters. Luckily two of them were close by each other so they could hang out. They gotten to sleep briefly, but now it was the eariler mornings on the next day though the sun had not begun to rise yet.

"You don't have to Atsuko, but we have nothing else to it so either eat or shut up" Minori scolded her. All of them sat in a circle around the fire one person by another the sitting went.

Leiko, Hinote, Takao, Tsuuki, Atsuko and then Minori last. "I didn't think I would be getting buddy with any other ninjas no time soon" Leiko said out of the blue. She was never really a people person and with the way she was raised to believe she was better than everyone she became very anti-social that is until she meet Atsuko and Takao.

Takao bit into a piece of the sandworm and was surprised at first at how good it tasted only to frown later "It leaves a horrible after test bleh!" Takao began to spit some out of his mouth and drank from his canteen. "Minori-sama may I ask you a question?" Minori looked at him from over the fire "What is it?" She asked.

"How long have you known Atsuko-sama?" Minori sat up for a minute to think about the question before finally arriving at an answer "About 10 years" she stated. "Wow that lon-" Takao began to violently cough out of nowhere whiched casue Leiko and Atsuko to rush to his side "What's wrong with him?" Minori asked. Leiko and Atsuko made sure he drank from his canteen and put him in a stable position before answering "His very fragile. Dammit Takao we've told you not to push yourself so hard" Atsuko scolded him.

"I'm...ugh sorry Atsuko-sama and Leiko-chan I'll be more careful next time."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 7, 2009)

Vergil looked at the stomach lining and drew his sword, nodding at Tenshi. Mai ran over and stopped him.

"Nonononono! If the acid was strong enough to dissolve the lining, this worm would have been dead years ago. All you'll do is give it an ulcer." she said. In order to take this thing out we need to get to it's heart and.....wh...what are those?"

Literally hundreds of cat sized creatures came puring out of the walls. They were white and crawled like giant centipede. "I hate bugs!!" Mai screamed

Vergil drew his sword "Is it OK to kill these?" he asked

"Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes! For fucks sake kill them!!" Mai screamed. Vergil tossed Tenshi a soldier pill. 

"Eat this, you'll need it." he said and resheathed his sword. In a blink of an eye around two dozen of the creatures were obliterated with a single wind enhanced sword stroke. Vergil turned and repeated the action.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 7, 2009)

_Team 1 vs The Giant Sand Worm (Part 5 of 10)_ 
"ALRIGHT ON THREE!!" Koyaiba tells Issanni. 

They both ride atop the Sand Worm as it slides along the sand like a bat out of hell. The worm kicks up massive amounts of sand in its wake and its high speed produces powerful wind gusts that buffet bot the Genin. 

Issanni pins a handful of explosive tags on the worms thick leathery hide. She nods at Koyaiba, giving him a reassuring glance then she leaps away to safety.

"1....2......3!"  


Koyaiba sparks the tags and dives for safety. 

*BABOOOM! *

Meanwhile inside the worm itself Kaion continues conversing with Leto, oblivious to his teammates efforts to save him above. "Wow this is good coffee, what did you put in it Worm dude?" It's his new nickname for Leto.  

Leto shrugs, "Ah the usual but my secret is that I add a pinch of Worm dung to add some spice to it!" he replies proudly. "AND DON'T CALL ME WORM DUDE!!" he adds.  

Kaion's body lurches suddenly and he spits out the coffee from his mouth. Leto laughs, "Everyone acts that way at first but trust me you'll get hooked on it, hehe!"  

Kaion is about to tell Leto just where he can shove that pinch of worm dung but then suddenly the inside of the worm shifts violently and a shockwave blasts through its stomach almost taking Kaion and Leto out of their seats. Just outside Leto's hut a loud crashing noise can be heard followed by voices. 

Leto stands up with a look of surprise and walks towards the door, "What in the name of!?"  Kaion follows Leto outside and is shocked to see both Koyaiba and Issanni standing under a hole in the top of the worms stomach. They're covered in bits of worm flesh and look ready for battle. 

They look shocked when they see Kaion and Leto. "Uh....WE'RE HERE TO SAVE YOU KAION!!" Issanni shouts triumphantly.  

"Thanks...I guess I'm saved now," Kaion mutters in reply. He's actually quite touched that they went this out of their way for him. Kaion walks towards Koyabia and offers him a cup. 

"Here want some coffee?" he asks him with a devious grin.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 7, 2009)

Tenshi ate the soldier pill without question. "If I need to learn the ways of the sword..." He said, grabbing his two kunai and slashing away at several of the bugs. "I know exactly who to call.... Vergil." Tenshi finished as many of the bugs were split in half.

"A question, Mai-chan. If we are in the digestive system, how the heck are we supposed to get to the heart?" He asked. "Although maybe they're connected for all I know. I'm not an expert on sandworms."


----------



## Cjones (Jun 7, 2009)

Light shined throughout the desert making the temperature raise ever so steadily. The bright sun light made the oais glistened in a more calm matter in contrast to the moons mysterious glow.

Everyone one had woke up around the same time this day and were reading to continue. "Excuse me everyone, but would you mind if I make a suggestion?" Takao asked waiting for everyones attention to be focused on him. "I think we should band together atleast until we make it to the safe spots in the forest."

Atsuko and Leiko had no problem with it, but it really wasn't up to them. "Leiko and I think it's a good idea, but it's really up to your team Minori" Atsuko spoke. Minori thought about it for a few minutes. "It would help if we ran into anymore problems" Minori thought. Minori began to think about all the pros and cons of this before reaching her answer "I don't have a problem with it, but..." She turned her attention to Hinote and Tsuuki "Do you two have a problem?"

Tsuuki meekly nodded her head and agreed to it. Minori then fixed her gaze on Hinote who was the only one left. "Well it's up to you Hionte do you want to band together or go our separate ways?"

"I realize that you know these people better than Tsuki or I do, but... In the end, they will be our enemies in a future exam." Minori shook her head and gave Atsuko the okay "We're good then. Now let's head into the forest to finish this."

Beginning of day 2 ENNNNNNND 

(short "sigh")


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 7, 2009)

_Team 1 vs The Giant Sand Worm: The Epic Finale...because I ran out of filler!_ 
Leto looks up at the giant hole that Koyaiba and Issanni had blown open in the sand worm. They all stand outside on the open sand looking at the groaning, injured, creature. 

"Sorry for blowing up your....uh...your home..." Koyaiba mutters apologetically towards Leto. What kind of a weirdo lives in a giant sand worm anyway he thinks. 

Leto shrugs it off, "He'll heal thanks to my Sage arts but anyway I'll just move into my second house." Leto touches the sand and closes his eyes, the earth starts rumbling under their feet. 

"Whoah what the hell are you doin' Sand Dude?!" Kaion asks him as he looks around nervously.

Suddenly a giant geyser of sand explodes in front of them and huge Sand Worm emerges onto the surface roaring loudly. Team 1 immediately get on their guard in reaction to the appearance of the creature. However, Leto raises his hand towards the them, "Don't worry he means you no harm....isn't that right Barney?" he asks the Worm.  The worm growls in response. 

Kaion scratches his head and looks at his teammates with disbelieving eyes, "Yeah well uh we've got to get goin' sand dude, but uh thanks for the worm dung filled coffee." 

Leto nods, "Aye and good luck with the Chuunin exams. I remember when I took the exams," he says with a smile, "Those were good days indeed!"  

"Could you tell us where the Oasis is by any chance?" Issanni asks Leto. 

The old Worm Sage nods and automatically points dude east, "Keep walking that way. If you make good time you should be there by nightfall," he replies. 

The Genin thank the old man and walk off into the sunset.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 8, 2009)

Nightfall over the desert. After an arduous trek the Mist trio had decided to camp at the stroke of midnight. Misuto wanted to press on even through the darkness. However when they heard the inhuman and incredibly visceral growls of things which sounded much worse then Sand Worms coming from the errie darkness of the desert, he had assented to camping out. 

Tendo had dug them a Doton tunnel to use as a shelter, affording them protection from the elements and whatever creatures might prowl the desert at night. Misuto sleeps comfortably next to a small fire within the heart of the tunnel. He rolls over to his side and scratches his rear end, dreaming a bloody dream that would pass as a nightmare for most others. 

Isane had chosen to take the first watch and she sits at the opening of the  tunnel. She looks up at the evening sky, deep in thought. A figure quietly approaches her from behind, Isane turns her shoulder and sees Tendo walking towards her. 

"Can't sleep?" she asks him. 

Tendo shakes his head and sits cross legged style beside her. He looks up at the sky and doesn't say anything for several minutes, then out of the blue he crawls next to her and rests his head on her shoulder, almost for comfort it seems, the way a child would with their mother. Isane supposes that she should feel some kind of warm sisterly feeling right now towards Tendo but such an emotion is clouded by the boys true nature. 

She stares down at him trying to divine just what he's thinking behind that babyfaced exterior. She often forgets that Tendo is only twelve years old. He can be so like his age sometimes appearing lonely and isolated but she never forgets just what kind of monster resides within his mind. A creature of cold blooded desire and insanity. She had heard the rumors of how he had dissected his foster parents, keeping them alive as he removed their organs one by one then turning them into lifelike mannequins.  

"Tendo do you ever miss your parents....I mean your real parents?" she asks him. After several seconds of no reply she looks down at his face and sees that he's sleeping soundly. Isane sighs and she wraps her arm around the boys shoulder as she returns her gaze back towards the night sky.

"Good night..." she mutters.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 8, 2009)

Vergil breathed in and released a huge flamethrower like attack incenerating another batch of bugs in the vicinity. One was crawling up Mai's back

"Getitoff!Getitoff!Getitoff!" she screamed. Vergil leaped over Mai, resheathing his sword as the massive insect fell. The others retreated.

"You only need to tell me once." Vergil said.

"Shut up!" Mai panted. She sat on the squidgy ground and looked up at Tenshi "Yes, the anatomy of the worm is different. For one it has three hearts and we need to take out all three of them. First we make our way down through the stomach, Then through the toxic gizzard, the membrane should be thin enough for us to cut through then back track, past the reproductive organs...ugh that's gonna be gross..., then to the hearts. Simple really." she said sarcastically.

"Yes it appears so." Vergil said dead serious.

_______________________________________-

After patching Atos up a little, the trio made their way at speed through the desert. At night the beasts were asleep and so they went, relatively unhindered. Or course they were not the only ones to have realised this. There were Sand genin who also knew the terrain well and had a definite home court advantage. Scorpion stopped suddenly and waved the other two to do so. His body was slowly sinking.

"Quicksand." he said, taking Atos's hand who pulled him out. "How big is the pit?" Mion nodded and performed her detecting rain jutsu, which detected the underground water that caused the quicksand. "It's a pretty big one, we'll have to trek around 2 miles east."

"That isss big. Must be the great trap of the Ssssand they talk about" Scorpion said leading the way. As he turned he noticed a glowing light. "Mion. You ever ssseen sssomeone drowning in quicksssand?"

Mion looked up. "No!" she said excitedly. The trio made their way to the beacon looking to make the final rounds a little easier


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 8, 2009)

(Inside the Sandworms Gut)

Rakiyo, Gan, and Hikaru fought the green like monsters Kunai in hand. They looked like transparent green worms, They're mouth the size of a baseball mit lined with razor sharp jagged teeth as they jumped at the chance to taste the genin's flesh. Rakiyo who was about to be turned into a worm's blood bank was quickly saved by the quick motion of Gan who sliced the worm in half as if it was nothing. Rakiyo nodded at him as they're teamwork improved even though they're werent officially on the same team. Hikaru who didnt want to seriously hurt the animals tried to scare them away from her with quick jabbing motions in the air.

The darkness of Sandworms belly quickly illuminated as orange blow deep within it's bellow lit up the intestine. "Fire?" Rakiyo thought to himself and quickly deduced that they werent the only people who had been swallowed by the grotesque bastard. "HIKARU! GAN! THIS WAY!" Rakiyo said as the genin followed him deeper into the worms gut. White like cat creatures could be seen as they where being killed off with ease by three other people.

(Chunin Exams)

"Great we're lost" Sakumi said as she spat on the ground her mouth was almost completly dry thanks to the desert climate. "We're not lost we just need to go ughh That a way yeah" Hyoshi said pointing into the distance with no real clue as to where they were. All around them all they could see was a sea of desert, The endless sand dunes that seem to go on forever. Sakumi who had long lost her paitience kicked her team mate in the gut sending him flying to the ground. "SHUT UP! Just lemme think" Sakumi rubbing her temple in the hope of an answer.

Gyoshi was busy drawing in the hot sand with his finger trying to figure out where exactly they were seeming they had trailed off the path thanks to idiot Hyoshi. "Hey guys where going the wrong way" Gyoshi stated prompting the other to jerk towards him "YOU THINK!" Sakumi and Hyoshi yelled at their teammate, It was hot and being lost was not helping their morale. "We have to go this way" Gyoshi said still staring at his finger drawn map pointing to the west. "FINALLY SOMEONE WHO KNOWS WHERE TO GO!" Sakumi exclaimed as she started to walk off to the distance "Or is it this way?" Gyoshi asked being unsure now. Sakumis head quickly plopped down as she began to lose hope "We're never going to leave this hellhole"


----------



## Cjones (Jun 8, 2009)

"CAW" A loud sound echoed as Team 3 and Team Kumo made their way toward the forest. Thinking quickly they huddled together back to back so they wouldn't be caught off gaurd. "You have any idea what that is Minori?" Atsuko asks keeping her ground. "Not entirely...,but by the sound it's making it maybe-"

"CAAAAW" The roar or more like squeal came out again as 3 huge shadows began to fly over them. Minori looked into the sky and it was no surprise to what was "Birds." These birds seem to have mutated some kind of way. Instead of looking like regular birds they had fur covering their eyes and more dragon like appearance to them.


*Spoiler*: __ 



haha




They hovered above Minori and crew as if waiting for their chance to strike. "Their waiting on us...treating us like prey" Leiko said the anger evident in her voice. Minori began to think that they had to move and it was now they could either fight or run. "Ready when you are guys" Minori said reading herself.

"Lightning Ball"

"Water Dragon Whip"

"Manipulating Attack Blades"

"Fire Style: Fire Ball jutsu"

A stream of attacks rush forward at the birds causing a huge explosion. "Did we get them?" Takao wondered as he couldn't see through the smoke. They heared a loud thump and in front of them lay one of the birds "I guess we did Takao" this time Leiko spoke as she went over to examin the bird.

"CAAAAAAAAW!" The scream roared out and two of the birds quickly snatched up Takao and flew off with him into the sky making him drop his scroll in the process. *"TAKAOOOO!"* Atsuko and Leiko screamed out running after him. "WAIT!" yelled out Minori, but she wasn't able to catch them in time. One of the birds turned around spreading it's wing's out wide and sent a barrage of feathers down.

*BOOM*

Dust and sand kicked up as they hit the ground sending Leiko and Atsuko tumbling backwards. Minori rushed to their side "I told you to wait" Minori told them calmly. Tsuuki came over and handed his scroll over to them. Leiko took the scroll from her and wrapped it around her back. "Dammit Takao you let your gaurd down" Atsuko said with concern in her voice.

"From the direction they went in their home or nest can't be far. "We have to hurry and maybe we can save him." Minori said waiting as Leiko and Atsuko straightened themseleves up. "Okay...let's go if anything were to happen to Takao I'd never forgive myself" Atsuko said. 

Minori turned around and started to head into the forest "Don't worry we'll save him" was all she said as they entered the forest.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 8, 2009)

(Chunin Exams, Eastern Part of the Desert)

The Rain Genin VS The Sand Giant Numero 1 (1/4)

2nd Day (Night Fall)

The sun began to creep down the sands bleaching from brown to a light blue as the dark sky loomed over the Sand's desert. Sakumi shivered gripping to her sides rubbing her arms with her hands up and down frantically trying to warm herself. Hyoshi pulled out a blanket from his book bank only to have it blown away and then eaten by a giant sandworm. Gyoshi seemed to be the only one uneffected by the cold weather. "Whats a matter you guys? You cold?" Hyoshi and Sakumi shot a stare back at him as if burning a hole into his soul.

"WHAT THE HECK DO YOU THINK!" Hyoshi and Sakumi exclaimed as Gyoshi couldn't fathom what they were talking about. He continued to walk ahead as Hyoshi and Sakumi huddled together for warmth. "You better not tell anyone about this or i'll rip of your balls and feed them to my dogs" Sakumi said dreading what people might think if they heard the two where hugging "Like i'd ever want anyone to know I was so close to you. Im still not sure your even human more like a succu-" BAM! Hyoshi fell to the floor as Sakumi delivered a hard right to his eye. 

Sakumi walking away from Hyoshi tripped falling to the floor her face making out with the sand. "WHAT THE FUCK HYOSHI!" Sakumi yelled back believing it was her teammates fault. "I didnt do anything you fucking troll you tripped on your own" Hyoshi said rubbing the eye that Sakumi had hit. "DONT BULLSHIT ME HYOSHI I KNOW IT WAS -" Before she could finish her sentence the ground beneath them stirred, The sand pushing away slowing revealing a metallic like giant. His body adorned in numerous symbols and piercings.

"WHAT THE HELL IS THAT!" Gyoshi called out "SAKUMI WHATS YOUR MOM DOING HERE!" Hyoshi called out granting a glare from the already pissed off genin. The giant didnt have a face, His body an iron wall of muscle, Without saying a word it raised its massive forearm and slammed it where Gyoshi was standing causing sand to shoot up in the sky. "GYOSHI!" The two rain genin called out, Gyoshi had managed to roll away though suffered a few scrathes and bruises. Sakumi dug into her Ninja pouch and pulled out a kunai with an explosive tag attached and threw it at the giants body.

BOOOM!!! The sound ripped threw the air as the clouds danced around the giants body revealing not even a scrath on it. "WHAT IS HE MADE OF!" Hyoshi called out as he pulled Sakumi out of harms way as the Giant stepped down unto the ground. The Rain genin squared off with literaly their biggest challenge yet a giant metallic giant in the middle of the desert.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 8, 2009)

Yuukaku looked down on the chaos from where he was clinging, chakra-aided to the roof of the tunnel. A rock he'd used as a replacement was embedded with shuriken down on the ground. How the hell had that guy even through them? He'd been unconscious on the floor seconds ago.

He needed to come up with a plan. Fighting these guys head on was impossible, and idiotic. Outside would be ideal for Matsuko's as yet untested shadow manipulation, but the confined tunnel was perfect for Sousuke's unarmed fighting - it limited the use of the huge guy's weapon. He didn't have long to think.

Making the seals, he summoned up a bunshin - it couldn't fight, but it could run a short distance. It clung to the ceiling next to him for a second, then dropped down and sprinted deeper into the tunnel. The big guy shouted some obscenities at what he thought was Yuukaku, and ran after it. They rounded a corner in the immediate distance. Miraculously, neither ninja had realised it was a bunshin.

Thankfully, the second part of his plan had also worked - Sousuke yelled his name and chased after them. The girl didn't do a thing to stop him. _Sorry Sousuke_, Yuukaku thought, _but this is our best chance..._

He yelled a battle cry and propelled himself from the ceiling, in a similar move to that he executed on Sousuke during the exams - this time however, he had more energy to back it up. The girl was probably strong, so he guessed he couldn't take her out like this. Fortunately, taking her out now wasn't part of the plan either.

Just as he'd thought, she reacted just as his punch neared connection, and blocked it just had he had blocked Sousuke's attack in the exam. He wasn't as strong as Sousuke, but she was knocked down nonetheless. She'd soon be up again.

Yuukaku grabbed Matsuko's arm and dragged her, running away from the girl and out into the open. Quick footsteps behind them reassured him that she had followed. He trusted Sousuke's brute strength and resilience, even if he was a bit of an idiot.

They emerged into the blinding light of the mountain. Yuukaku immediately attached an explosive tag to the already broken rocks that had blocked them from following their sensei, and he and Matsuko backed off as far as they could.

The tag exploded.

Rocks rained down on the open area, almost looking like a battle arena now - some were large enough to create considerable shadows from the high sun. Yuukaku smiled and looked at Matsuko, who finally realised what he had been doing.

As soon as they were done with this one, they'd go and get Sousuke - he surely wouldn't die.


----------



## Michellism (Jun 8, 2009)

(Land of Windmill)

The rocks rain down the explosive tag initiating Yuukaku's Plans, Sosuke was still inside the tunnel as Paika had followed them out. "YUUKAKU!" She tried to reason with the genin but it was too late, The tunnel was sealed off and their genin comrade was fully sealed inside with back up. Before Yuukaku could say anything Matsuko slapped Yuukaku across the face, Leaving a burning stinging feeling on his cheek. Matsuko had tears in her eyes as she stared at her teammate who looked away "WHAT THE FUCK! I know hes an idiot and he causes trouble but...but..YOU JUST SENTENCED HIM TO DIE! WHAT THE FUCK YUUKAKU!" Her yelled echoed, Paika merely watched the two genin as she looked around. The tunnel was blocked and their was no way Sousuke was going to get out threw that way that was for sure.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2009)

Koyaiba marches along, checking the land around him nervously. He sips at the coffe Kaion had given him. "Kinda wish we had a Hyuuga on our team now. It'd be nice to know how far away the oasis is." He squints up towards the sun. "This coffee is really good. What did that worm guy put in it?"

"I think I see something." Issani says, pointing off into the distance. "a little bit of green." Koyaiba peers at the direction she's pointing. 

"Y'know, I think you're right. Nice eyes Issa-"

"All right!" Issani shouts suddenly, pumping her fist up and down. "Score 1 for the power of YOUTH!" Koyaiba sweatdrops.

Right....Anyway, come on. Let's hope nobody's there yet."

*With the Sand genin...*

Ranmaru washes Scar's blades with a damp cloth. The blood comes off easily, and Ranmaru glances down at the dead grass genin who had tried to stop them.

"This place looks pretty tough to defend. It isn't exactly big, but there's lots of ways to sneak in undetected and- Hey! Is that a bird? It looks like a desert soarer but maybe it's a red stomach. By the way, what-"

"I put exploding tags on the perimeter Ranmaru." Kagomi says, cutting Soyo off. Ranmaru nods his approval, then begins setting up a tent. 

"Soyo. First watch."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 8, 2009)

_*With the Mist Trio...*_
"I stake this rotten piece of sod in the name of the Mist!" Misuto declares loudly, stabbing his giant Zanpakuto deep into the ground. He gazes at the edge of the large forest expanse that they've come upon, the sounds of birds and distant howls of animals can he heard from within the trees. 

Isane and Tendo walk up beside him, tired from the long trek through the desert wasteland which now lays behind them. "Now is when we really need to be careful," Isane replies as she stares at the tree line. All the teams will be converging here soon, fighting for what little shelter there is when that storm comes she thinks. Not to mention the traps that have been set for them. 

Misuto shakes his head and chuckles, "No, now is when the fun begins," he retorts with a grin. Misuto retracts his sword with one hand and straps it to his back, the heavy weight of the weapon is a burden but the thought of cutting some poor bastards head off with the sword makes it more then worth the hassle. 

As they make their way into the trees Misuto turns towards Isane with a curious expression. "You know I never asked you this but how come you never got that busted eyesocket of yours fixed?" Misuto focuses at how she wears her Ninja headband tilted down low over where her left eye would be, hiding it completely. It actually makes her way hotter he thinks, sort of adding that element of mystery and intrigue to her. However he's already seen whats left of her eye so the mystery is gone and in his opinion it makes Isane go from being a borderline perfect 10 to a total butterface. "I mean its not like they couldn't replace it or something and heal up those scars" he adds. 

Isane shrugs, "I have my reasons," she counters and just leaves it at that. 

"I could heal it for you?" Tendo offers, "And when I get my hands on an eyeball I could do a transplant."  Isane looks down at him with mild surprise and amusement, Tendo never offers to heal anyone if he can help it, only prolong people's suffering usually. 

She smiles at him but shakes her head, "No thanks, but I appreciate the offer."

"Hey this fruit looks tasty!" Misuto interjects. He grabs a beautiful looking rainbow colored fruit from an overhanging tree branch. Just as he's about to eat it Isane grabs his arm. 

"Wait don't eat that!" she exclaims. Misuto shakes her hand off, "Why?!" he snarls. 

"Because its poisonous if consumed on its own and it will kill you under 24 hours," Tendo replies. "But I could always treat you anyway if you get sick," and his eyes brighten up at the prospect of "treating" Misuto. 

Misuto tosses away the fruit, "Yeah no thanks..." 
_
*Team 1...*_
"MMMMM....THIS FRUIT IS TASTY!!" Kaion exclaims. Happily stuffing a bright rainbow colored mango into his mouth. "It's almost better then my Legendary Ninja Gummi's!" 

The moment that Team 1 had made it to the forest Oasis, Kaion had run towards the trees grabbing up fruit. Before Koyaiba or Issanni could even warn him Kaion had just started eating. 

_2 Weeks ago during desert survival class...
"AND MORE THEN ANYTHING DO NOT EAT THE FRUIT THAT YOU FIND IN THE FOREST WITHOUT THE NECESSARY COUNTER INGREDIENT!!!" the instructor commands. He eyes the class with a steely gaze making sure they understand this. Then his eyes fall upon a sleeping Genin. 

"KAION!!"

"HUH?!? I didn't do it I swear!!" Kaion yells as he wakes up with a start. 

"WHAT WAS I JUST SAYING?!" 

"Uh....um...." he looks at his fellow Genin for help but he gets none, "You were uh....you were....talkin' about the desert and stuff..." Kaion counters.   

The instructor shrugs, and moves on. Its his ass on the line not mine he thinks. _

_Right here right now..._
Kaion offers some fruit to Koyaiba and Issanni. "You guys want some?" he says through a stuffed mouth.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 8, 2009)

_To Takao's rescue part 1 of 2._

Running through the forest a blinding speeds Minori and Atsuko's team jumped through the trees like monkeys after the birds that had just kidnapped Takao.

*BOOM!*

A part of the forest was leveled casuing everyone to jump from falling tree to falling tree in order to keep in the air. A cloud of smoke blinding their sight as they tried to navigate through the reckage. "Damn birds...never really did like animals in the first place" Minori says with annoyance. They keep running at high speed while listening to the sounds of the bird calls and the flap of their wings. "If Takao is hurt these damn birds will cease to exist" Atsuko said anger seeping out of her voice.

They bust through the smoke jumping high into the air. Leaping over the entire forest Minoir could see one of the bird's in the air, but there  was something amiss "Where's the other bird?" Minori wondered. "MINORI BEHIND YOU!" Atsuko screamed out at the top of her lungs. Minori quickled turned around to defend herself *POW!* She was sent flying to the ground skidding with each thump she made. She crashed into a tree which stop her from rolling "I guess that answered my question."

The bird flew proudly in the air flapping it's wings as if it owned the sky. Everyone else finally caught up and cricled around Minori, but keep their eyes on the bird. "Are you okay Minori!?" Atsuko asked concerend for her friend. Minori slowly stood up brushing the dirt and debris off her. "Yea I'm find if I let something like this take me out then I need to quit being a ninja."

The bird looked down on the kids as prey while flexing it's wings "CAAAAAAAAAW!" It roared out casuing some of the other animals to run away scared for their life. It retracted it wings and being to nose dive down at them as if it was a missile. Everyone jump out of the way as the bird hit the ground with a loud thud upheaving the earth beneath it. "Everyone I have a plan" Minori said outloud ot catch everyone's attention.

They all huddled up and listen to what Minori had to say. They spoke in whispers as the other's head shook up and down "You all got it?" Minori asked finishing her plan. "So I'm the main player in this correct?" Leiko asked. Minori nodded at her giving her an answer and not to soon as the bird was getting up from it's last attack "Alright everyone GO!"

The creature opened up it's wings ready to take flight, but Minori, Atsuko, and Hinote had something to say about that.

"Fire Style: Fireball Jutsu"

"Lightning Ball"

"Gale Wind Palm"

All three attacks went crashing toward the beast as it tired to gain flight hitting it before it could. The bird was sent flying back into a tree breaking it in the process. "Now" Minori swiftly as they ran to hold the bird down to keep it from flying off. The bird thrashed and tried to fight them off "Tsuuki it's your turn" Minori yelled to her as they held the bird down.

Tsuuki nodded and ran at the bird while activating her byuakugan. Tsuuki then preceeded to land swift and process strikes to the bird not to kill it, but only to subdue it. Once it had calmed down everyone turned their attention to Leiko who just shook her head. "I really can't believe I'm doing this" she said to herself.

Leiko calmed atop the bird and held out her hands "Water Whips." Water began to pour from her hands as they took the form of whips. "I figured growing them out of my hands would give me better control" she explained. Atsuko swung both of them around the the birds neck like regins and pulled casuing the bird to stand up at attention. "Alright everyone hope on this is my first time flying so bear with me."

_With Takao_
Takao had been taken to a secluded part of the forest, but sunlight shone through the top brighting up the place. The bird that had snatched up Takao laid him down in front of what he thought was their king or queen and then flew off somewhere.

The alpha bird began to stur as it appeared to be waking up from sleep. One of it's eyes opened to reveal a bright yellow and black eye staring at Takao. The bird stood up on it's two feet and spread it's legs out "I AM BIRDRAMON! BIRD QUEEN OF LIGHT!" It roared out spreading it wings.

Takao looked at the bird, but not an amazement though. "That sounds like a name from that movie that came out Ninjimon." Birdramon stared at Takao before repeating itself "I AM BIRDRAMON! BIRD QUEEN OF LIGHT AND YOU HAVE TRACKED ON MY HOME LAND. NOW YOU MUST LISTEN TO MY STORIES." Takao facepalmed himself as the bird said that "Not this shit again."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2009)

Kaion offers some fruit to Koyaiba and Issanni. "You guys want some?" he says through a stuffed mouth. Koyaiba frowns. He seems to remember something vaugley about desert fruit....

_2 Weeks ago during desert survival class...
"AND MORE THEN ANYTHING DO NOT EAT THE FRUIT THAT YOU FIND IN THE FOREST WITHOUT THE NECESSARY COUNTER INGREDIENT!!!" the instructor commands. He eyes the class with a steely gaze making sure they understand this. Then his eyes fall upon a sleeping Genin. 

"KAION!!"

"HUH?!? I didn't do it I swear!!" Kaion yells as he wakes up with a start. 

"WHAT WAS I JUST SAYING?!" 

"Uh....um...." he looks at his fellow Genin for help but he gets none, "You were uh....you were....talkin' about the desert and stuff..." Kaion counters.   

The instructor shrugs, and moves on. Its his ass on the line not mine he thinks. "So. What else can you-"

"Sensei!" Tsuki shouts suddenly. "Koyaiba glued me to my chair!" The room bursts into snickers, and Taiyo stands up threateningly.

"I confess nothing!" Koyaiba shouts immedaitely. The teacher rolls his eyes. Koyaiba obviously hadn't been paying attention._

*Back in the present...*

"Sure why not." Koyaiba says, grabbing the fruit. "If it was dangerous they would've talked about it in survival class." He takes a large bite out of the fruit. "Pretty good." He says, licking the juice off his fingers. "Well, back to buisness." He stnds briskly and draws a crude sketch in the dirt. "This circle is the oasis. Enemies can come in from any direction. Again, a Hyuuga would be nice, but we'll have to make do. Split up. If you see anything, yell." He leaps into the forest.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 8, 2009)

"OH JEEPERS YOU'RE BOTH GONNA DIE!!!" Issanni yells at both Kain and Koyaiba after they eat the poisonous fruit. 

Both Kaion and Koyaiba look at her questioningly, *"Huh?!"* they respond in unison. 

_2 Weeks ago during desert survival class...
"AND MORE THEN ANYTHING DO NOT EAT THE FRUIT THAT YOU FIND IN THE FOREST WITHOUT THE NECESSARY COUNTER INGREDIENT!!!" the instructor commands. He eyes the class with a steely gaze making sure they understand this. Then his eyes fall upon a sleeping Genin. 

"KAION!!"

"HUH?!? I didn't do it I swear!!" Kaion yells as he wakes up with a start. 

"WHAT WAS I JUST SAYING?!" 

"Uh....um...." he looks at his fellow Genin for help but he gets none, "You were uh....you were....talkin' about the desert and stuff..." Kaion counters.   

The instructor shrugs, and moves on. Its his ass on the line not mine he thinks. "So. What else can you-"

"Sensei!" Tsuki shouts suddenly. "Koyaiba glued me to my chair!" The room bursts into snickers, and Taiyo stands up threateningly.

"I confess nothing!" Koyaiba shouts immedaitely. The teacher rolls his eyes. Koyaiba obviously hadn't been paying attention.

Issanni rolls her eyes at her teammates antics. Kaion is already snoring again and Koyaiba is back at it. Well someone here has to be the responsible one! she thinks. Issanni holds a small notepad in her hands that is filled to the brim with all the information that the instructor had taught them. She scribbles away obsessively, her brow furrowed in concentration. _

_Right her right now..._
"All the fruits in this forest are poisonous unless eaten with a certain ingredient, guys! WEREN'T YOU BOTH PAYING ATTENTION DURING SURVIVAL CLASS!?!?"  she yells at them. 

"No..." "Yes.." 

Issanni takes a deep breath, trying to compose herself. "Well it'll be okay because you still have 24 hours to live!" 
*
"WHAT?!"* both Kaion and Koyaiba holler in unison. 

Kaion grabs his throat and tries to make himself throw up. "I'm gonna die, I'm gonna die, I'm gonna die...." he repeats over and over again. "I'm to handsome and awesome to die!!" he exclaims.

Issanni whips out a notebook from her back pocket suddenly in a flash of movement. "Don't worry boys I prepared exactly for this situation!!" she starts flipping through the notebook. "Ah here we are....page 354!" 

She begins reciting what she wrote. "In absence of a viable medical Ninja the only known antidote to the poisonous fruits in this forest is the rare Cymbopogon also known as Lemongrass!"  She flashes them a picture she made of the grass. 

"It looks like this!" 

Kaion stares at the picture and scratches his chin, "Wow you're an even better artist then I am..." he mutters. 

"Well anyway we need to hop to it because you only have four hours before you both fall into an irreversible coma!" she declares. "We've gotta find that grass and then ground it up so you can smoke it!" 

"Wait you mean we actually have to smoke grass?" Kaion asks her just to double check. His Dad who was in charge of the Konoha anti drug campaign, always told him that smoking grass was bad. Well no he did say it was okay for like medical stuff Kaion remembers so this must be fine.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 9, 2009)

_To Takao's rescue part 1 of 2._ 

Leiko pulled on the makeshift reigns she placed on the bird as if she was some cowboy in one of those old west movies. "Alright bird DIVE!" Leiko yells out snapping her hands and the bird began diving down to the ground only for Leiko to pull back right before it landed. Atsuko who was sitting to the right of her held on to the birds feathers with a death grip.

"Your enjoying this way to much Leiko!" Atsuko yelled at her. Leiko narrowed her eyes at her "Are you the one driving? No? Then mind your own business" she responded. This casue the two to go into a one of thier heated agruements. Minori who sat in the middle of the bird back turned her attention to Tsuuki who kept her byuakugan activated to see if she could find Takao while in the sky.

"Any luck?" Tsuuki at first sighed and shook her head giving Minori a "No." Then her answer quickly changed "I found him!" she yelled excitedly "He's down there." Tsuuki pointed to a clearing that wasn't to far from where they were. From above the trees formed a circle with a huge whole from the top letting sunlight peer down into the darkness.

"Alright you damn bird land!" Leiko snapped the reigns making the bird go into the clearing and land. All of them quickly jump off the bird and ran over to Takao who seemed uninjuried and it even looked like he was having fun. "Takao are you okay? They didn't hurt you did they?" Atsuko asked with concern looking all over his body.

"I'm alright everybody. It was a misunderstanding they thought we were comming to hurt them. This here is the queen Birdramon" Takao said pointing to the rather large red bird. 

"Yes I AM.....BIRDRAMON BIRD QUEEN OF LIGHT!" She bellowed out flexing her wings. Leiko rubbed under her chin "Something about this seems familar?" Thought Leiko could not put her finger on it. Takao looked over at Leiko who seemed to have her mind set on something "I see you remembered Leiko-chan. It's just like the cat prince of darkness thing from yester days."

Leiko thought about it for a few more minutes before realization hit her "Ah your right." Then she went from being slightly happy to being anger. Leiko charged over to Takao and *WACK!* Hit him over the head. "You idiot you had me worried and your not even hurt." Takao didn't hear a thing as he faded off into to darkness.

_Present_
".....HUH" Takao woke up surprised and franticly looked around to get familar with his surrondings. "So your up" Minori said walking on the side of him. Takao sat confused before asking the question "Where am I?"

"Your still in the forest being carried by me" Leiko answered as she placed him on the ground.

"Wait? What happend to the birds and the reigns and the thing with Birdramon?" Everyone looked at Takao as if the answer was very obvious. "It was a genjutsu Takao" Atsuko answered. "We released the genjutsu, but you didn't wake up we figured you were exhausted" Minori stated comming out of the blue. "Yea we were going to wait until your wake up before moving out, but..." Atsuko explained look at Minori "Nori wanted to keep going."

Minori gave her a cold stare as she keep walking "Don't call me that" she said in a threatening voice.

_30 min later_
Everybody reached a clearing which was to house the safe areas. Much to their surprise somebody had stuck their sword in the ground. They weren't entirely sure as they had just entered and were a good distance away, but they keep going. "Wait doesn't that sword look familar?" Atsuko wondered as they got closer and closer. Minori folded her arms "Yea and it looks like we aren't the only ones here."

Atsuko sighed hoping it wasn't true, but it was. "AHHHH I DON'T WANT TO DO THIS!" Atsuko screamed at the top of her lungs waking up just about everything. Minori stopped and looked at her "Shut the hell up Atsuko."


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 9, 2009)

'Matsuko', Yuukaku said slowly, 'those rocks blocking the tunnel are light and small - we could move them with our bare hands. They're just to stop our enemy escaping quickly. _Those_ rocks', he pointed to the ones littering the battlefield, 'are the ones you should be concentrating on. You're a Nara aren't you? Then concentrate, and back me up'.

Yuukaku dropped down to face his opponent. She was diminutive, with short black hair and a katana at her waist. They stared at each other for a second. Yuukaku took his opportunity straight away, making a slight movement in his left hand, directed straight at her - she was clever though. Covering her eyes quickly, she backflipped several paces back and - still with her eyes closed - made a quick succession of handseals, and a volume of water appeared in her left hand; it formed to make a sword. She drew the katana with her right hand, and held them in front of her in a cross.

Then she opened her eyes - and disappeared.


----------



## Michellism (Jun 9, 2009)

Matsuko looked around but couldn't find the kunoichi anywhere. "WHERE'D SHE GO?!" Matsuko asked but before an answer could arrive she felt cold steel rip at her flesh. Her right arm gushing as the blood ran down ever so neatly. Kayami stood a on one a statue like structure that looked like the same cat statue they had seen earlier. The blood trickling down the blade as she licked the blood off of it. "My my what nice blood you have" The girl laughed follow by a fiendish cackle. Matsuko digged into her pocket and pulled out a shuriken letting it fly into her direction.

Kayami allowed the shurikens to pierce her flesh as she cocked her head back enjoying the pain. "Ah reminds me of my days as a genin" Whoosh dissapearing again Matsuko pulled out a Kunai readying herself this time. "YUUKAKU WATCH OUT!" But it seemed to late as Kayami pierced the genin's chest with her kunai licking the blood of his body. She peeked over his shoulder looking towards Matsuko and then gave a heart stopping kick to Yuukaku that sent him flying into a nearby rock. "YUUKAKU!" She called out as she watched her team mate smash into the boulder.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 9, 2009)

Yuukaku checked himself over before mentally congratulating himself - _good._ The wound was superficial, and his body intact from the collision with the boulder. He feigned a heavier pain than he felt, groaning and coughing. The ninja slowly walked up to him, laughing to herself.

'You leaf ninja are pathetic!'

She stared straight at Yuukaku and aimed to plunge her katana into his chest - she realised her mistake too late.

Yuukaku smiled. She was trapped in his illusion. He'd sent another vision of snakes to her brain, and she stood petrified as he hauled himself to his chest. 

'Matsuko', he called, 'we need to go and help Sousuke now'.

He knocked the paralyzed ninja out with a swift punch to the head. He didn't need to kill her. _He'd never killed anyone before._

Turning to the cave entrance, he began moving the small rocks with his hands.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 9, 2009)

Sousuke vs Zuuba (Part 1/2)

Sousuke ducked down avoiding a violent swing from Zuuba who's blade scrathed along the tunnel walls. "Hold still punk!" Zuuba yelled as he sank the blade into Sousuke's forearm, Sousuke looked up with a smile on his face surprising the swordsman. Pulling back his fist he delivered a powerful blow into the Ninja's stomach causing the air to rush out of his lungs. The ninja fell and rested against the Leaf genin's shoulder. "My names Sousuke Higarami THE GREATEST NINJA EVER!" Sousuke yelled out his voice echoing threw the tunnel, His foot aimed at Zuuba's ribbed came in contact with Zuuba's spiky hair which he had managed to grow out and turn into hard spikes thanks to a Ninjutsu.

"BITCH!" He called out as the spikes entered his leg, Zuuba delievered a powerful kick into Sousuke's chest that cause him to fly down the tunnel. His hair retracted and turned to it's normal self. "Youre really entertaining punk do you know that" Zuuba laughed at the genin as he unsheathe his other sword spinning the two like nunchuku at a high rate. "ILL CUT YOU TO PIECES!" The quick slashes ate up Sousuke's flesh and sent him flying towards the rock wall causing some pebbles to rain down due to the impact. The genin covered in his own blood fell to the floor on his knees he panted as he tried to catch his breath. Zuuba walked over as he placed the sword against the back of Sousuke's neck "Death by decapitation" Zuuba said as he lifted the sword.

(Top of the Mountain, Land of Windmills)

Shibato arrived to find a man holding a bottle in his hand "Stay back fool the water belongs to the village" The old man exclaimed placing his hand out like a protective talisman. Shibato walked over "My names Shibato Kisuke im a leaf Ninja i'm here to rescue you" Shibato said with a bit of unease as he neared the crazy old man "STAY BACK I SAY!" The old man said, Shibato sighed heavily and before he could speak a heavy object caused the ground to shake. Turning back he saw a mountain of a man made up of scars and muscles, he was a few feet away from them and watched the two man with malice in his eye. Shibato removed the kunai from his holster preparing for a fight.


----------



## Tian (Jun 9, 2009)

Theme: inner demon

Kimirasu began to walk around the village with his hands behind his head. He was just remembering back to when he became a genin.that day in the academy was great....his sensei really always knew that kimirasu was of uchiha material...he personally challenged him and the fight went in his favour...."Sensei Umino, you are quiet the opponent" kimirasu said as they circled each other tired from fighting for the passed hour. 
"Well i'm confident you'll give me a fight" sensei Umino said as he stopped and threw shuriken at kimirasu and kimirasu uses substitution jutsu and the substitution took the shuriken.
"Roiku, he's still a genin, go easy on him, your barely a chuunin for god sake" called an unknown jounin who was watching. 
"Sorry, sensei but i'm going to have to end this" he said as he ripped off his trench coat for what sensei Umino thought was a distraction.He threw 3 kunai at him. 
"That ends that" he said as kimirasu fell back slowly....too slowly....and it turned back into a piece of wood. 
"Crap" he said as the trench coat floated above his head as the trench coat changed back to Kimirasu and he threw steel wire down on Sensei Umino.They attached and kimirasu twirled before he reached the ground. He took a bottle of oil out of his pocket and splashed it over the steel wire and said "Sensei, i can stop now or we can continue the fight and you will lose" he said. 
"What're you going to do kimirasu. you can't do anymore to me. it isn't as if you have a flame to use on the oil..." he said as he saw rapidly kimirasu preform the Snake, Ram, Monkey, Boar, Horse and Tiger hand seals. "Shit!!!!" he knew those hand seals. 
"Goukakyuu no Jutsu!!!" and sent a fireball at Sensei Umino and the steel wire went on fire as the fireball went to hit him. 
Kimirasu fell back onto the ground after over exhausting his chakra and fell unconsious....He ended up waking up in a hospital bed.The unknown jounin that watched the match told kimirasu that he stopped the fireball from hitting Sensei Umino and he is now resting at home. He also told Kimirasu that he has been promoted to genin and missed the graduation ceremony yesterday.He had been out for three days after using Great Fireball Jutsu....Aw....good memories... he told himself as he kept recalling the instance in his head.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 9, 2009)

*Before the second exam began*

The chains clattered as he walked towards the gates of the second exams. He had trained with the Blades the day before, receiving them from the blacksmith that day. He had learned how to use them and how he would usually attack with them, but he had also learned that another genin had them. A foreign genin. He was pissed that someone had gotten to his idea before him, and vowed to keep his eye out for this foreign genin.

"These things aren't annoying you guys are they?" he asked, holding up one of the blades. Soraiyo did one of those feminine smiles he tended to do.

"Not me...well not that much. The chains can annoy someone but I can manage." he said, smiling again. Taiyo looked at Miyako for his response to the question.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 9, 2009)

Miyako nods in response to Taiyo's quetsion as they make it to their gate. Their gate was at the south-east side of the desert. The gates opened and Miyako and his teamed ran in. A large breeze rolled and Soraio smiled as his hair was pulled by the air. "That's probably the last good breeze you'll get so enjoy it, Soraio..." Miyako mutters as him and his team had started slowing their pace some to save their energy. Sorai smiles that femine smile as he does so often and nods slightly. "This is gonna be a long exam..." Miyako mutters to himself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 9, 2009)

_*The Mist Trio...*_
"We need to find a shelter and soon," Isane declares. All the teams only have a limited amount of time to find protection before the giant sand storm hits. Anyone caught outside who isn't in a shelter will be cut to ribbons by the intense winds. 

The Mist Trio explore the oasis looking for an adequate place to stake and defend. Misuto stares blankly at a map of this area that their sensei had procured for them, trying to figure out their location relative to the maps coordinates. Sadly whoever the fellow was who drew the map didn't indicate north, south, or any other direction for that matter. 

"So these four blue blobs are supposed to represent traps?" Misuto asks in an annoyed voice. He promises to himself to track down whoever drew this thing and slit their throat for making his life difficult. 

Isane nods as she gazes through the trees. "Yeah and as long as we avoid them we should do fine," she replies. 

Misuto scratches his chin questioningly and shrugs, "Yeah well we could be in one of these blue blobs right now for all we know..." As he finishes speaking he happens to look down at the ground in front of Tendo who walks slightly ahead of them. His eyes widen as he sees a sliver of light shine off something just in front of the boys path. 

"Yo Tendo freeze!" Misuto yells. Tendo immediately stops in his tracks, not even moving a muscle. "There's a trip wire right in front of you, it's hard to see but its just at about your ankle level!"  Misuto tells him. Tendo peers downward and narrows his eyes, "I see it now..." he mutters and he slowly backs away. 

"Shit! It looks like we're in one of the trap zones," Isane remarks dourly. After they back away to a safe distance, Misuto draws a shuriken from his pouch and hurls it at the trip wire, cutting it. Suddenly multiple tiny slots open in a line along the ground and hundreds of Senbon shoot out rapid fire without letting up for about 5 seconds. After the flying Senbon clatter back to the ground, Tendo walks towards one and gingerly picks it up, peering at it closely. A purple liquid drips off the end of the needle. 

"They're poisoned," Tendo declares. 
_
*Team 1...*_
They had spent about an hour hunting around for the right type of grass to cure the effects of the poisoned fruit that both Kaion and Koyaiba had consumed. The particular grass that they were looking for grew at the edges of the oasis, and looked more akin to straw then grass. After Issanni  deemed that they had gathered enough grass she set about grinding it up then shredding it. 

Both Koyaiba and Kaion watch as Issanni uses two palm fronds that she had ripped off of the trees to insert the shredded grass into and then roll up the palm fronds tightly. 

Kaion dances around impatiently as he counts down the hours before he goes into an irreversible coma then dies, "Hurry up Issanni I'm to young and cool to die!" he yells at her frantically. 

"Just hold your horses kiddo!" Issanni tells him as she finishes. "There we go!" she says with a look of pride and accomplishment. Issanni hands both Koyaiba and Kaion basically what amounts to two very crude hand rolled cigarettes. 

"Okay now you just smoke them!" she says cheerily. 

Kaion looks at it dubiously "This better work!" he says before lighting it.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 9, 2009)

Atsuko and Minori began to bicker back and forth for a while while the rest of the team sat back and watched. During their whole fight it was mostly Atsuko doing most of the yelling with Minori comming back with a rude, but witty remark. 

"They really are best friends huh?" Takao says to no one in particular.

"Yea I guess they are" Leiko answered as she continued to stare at the two in front of her. They suddenly stop agrueing when a rustling in the trees could be heared nearby. Everyone immediately put up their gaurd as they waited for whoever it was comming out from behind the trees. "Who's there!" Minori yelled out as she was beginning to reach into the back of her pouch for a weapon.

Minori quickly snatched up a kunai and was ready to through it as the person came out from behind the tree, but stopped. A rather feminine looking man came out and stared at the group in front of him. The man had spikey blond hair, vivid blue eyes and was wearing some kind of dark clothing more than likely foreign to this country. The man quickly ran over to the sword in the ground while doing an impressive flip in the air.

He turned and pointed the sword at them "Who are you?" He said in a stern, but soft voice as he pointed his sword at them. Everyone put away their weapons so they wouldn't alarm him. "We are ninja from Konoha" Minori said pointing to herself, Hinote and Tsuuki "And we are ninja from Kumo" Atsuko spoke pointing to herself, Takao and Leiko. The man put his sword back in it's sheath and turned back to his fire. 

They were in akward silence for a moment, until everyone's stomach began to growl. The man looked at them from the corner of his eye before getting up "Here" the man said while threw them a sack.

Inside the sack was fruit from the forest and grass. "Thank you mister..., but what's the grass for" Atsuko asked. Minori peered into the bag grabbing some of the fruit and the grass "This fruit is poisonous and the only cure is grass. I thought you would have learned that in medical training?" Minori said criticizing Atsuko. Everyone got fruit from out of the bag and gave their thanks.

"No problem" the man said back "I had some left over." Another said came from the forest as everyone turned their attention to the figure comming out. This time it was a woman with brown hair and red or brown eyes. She looked around before putting a smile on her face "There you are I've been looking for you....Hmph who are you guys?" The girl asked turning her attention to the kids infront of her. "Ninja's from Kumo and Konoha they said" the man answered for them.

"Nice to meet you guys. Sorry we can't get to know each other, but we have to go" The girl said as she wait for the man to finish packing his things. Atsuko ate her food fast and stuff some of the grass in her mouth "Hey wait we didn't catch your na-."

"Yo guys look at that cloud doesn't it kind of resemble the man?" Takao said cutting Atsuko off. Everyone looked up and it was as he said it did resemble the man greatly. "It does doesn't it. Anyway....mister we didn't catch-" and again Atsuko was cut off as their was nobody their anymore. The man, girl everything that was there was gone "Wait they were just here weren't they? They couldn't have left that fast without us noticing" Atsuko said in disbelief.

Minori gazed over the sceen infront of them and began to walk ahead "Let's keep going we're almost there" Minori said walking. In the back of her mind Minori to wondered _"How could that blond haired man have dissapeared like that?"_


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 9, 2009)

The team ran through the gates, and Taiyo had his blades sheathed on his back. He could hear the screams of genin who had already encountered trouble, and could see some that were already dead. They began to see different beasts, avoiding them as much the best they could. They continued on, and at one point they were ambushed by a tiger, and it tackled all three of them. They all scrambled to their feet, and watched the tiger closely, making sure not to let it have an opening.

"Take all sides of him. Attack evey time there is an opening." Taiyo told his team, and took his side behind him on the left side. He unsheathed his blades from his back, swinging at random moments at the tiger. He got a few cuts in, but not many.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 9, 2009)

Kaion lays back on the ground, "Well I don't feel any different but I'm not in a coma so I guess it worked!" 

He  stares up at the clouds, looking at one Cloud in particular that reminds him of a large sword. Something rattles in the bushes behind him suddenly. Kaion spins around and leaps to his feet, ready to face whoever or whatever comes out of the bushes. 

"Who's there?!" Kaion yells. 

An effeminate man with blond spiky hair and a giant sword strapped to his back walks out of the bushes, staring at Kaion. "Who the hell are you pal?!" Kaion yells at him. The man draws his sword and suddenly the world around Kaion seems to swirl like a whirlpool.

Cue dramatic battle music....

_Several turns later..._
The battle is over and Kaion kneels on the ground with a shocked face, "No...no way! Even my super awesome Mangekyou Sharingan was no match for your Omnislash!" he exclaims in an shocked voice at the spiky haired stranger. Kaion falls to the ground and his body shimmers away. 

A melancholy slightly bittersweet music plays as Kaion disappears.... 

Kaion suddenly awakens, sitting up bolt right with bleary eyes confusion. He quickly remembers that the antidote that he had taken had made him slightly woozy and he blacked out for a couple of a minutes. 

"Wow what a freaky dream. That's the last time I smoke grass..."


----------



## Cjones (Jun 9, 2009)

Minori stops suddenly as a saw glint of light passes by her eyes. _"....What was that?"_ She wonders and slowly starts to walk again to catch up with ever one else. As they continued to walk the group passed by two large trees and this time both Leiko and Minori was the glint of light.

"WAIT!" They both screamed out at the same time, but they were to slow.

*PING*
The sound of the trip wire made as Tsuuki keep going. She looked down as she heared the sound, but saw nothing and looked back up only to see to huge logs comming at her from both sides. Hinote ran and tackled Tsuuki out of the way as the two logs collided with each other. "Be more careful Tsuuki" Hinote tells her as she helps her up.

*PING*
Another sound of a trip wire could be heared, but nothing happend. "Where's the trap?" Leiko wondered walking slowly beyond the trees. A faint, but small sizzling could be heared in not one, but multiply places. Everyones eyes grew wide at the familar sound "RUN!" Minori yelled as they all took off going in a straight path.

*BOOOM*
It was a great chain reaction of papers bombs going off one after another. If was as if the paper bombs were competeing in a race with the ninjas as they ran for their lives. The bombs kept expolding and smoke filled up the air as a huge cloud visible to anybody who wasn't blind. The last explosion caught every one off guard sending them tumbling forward. After the explosion's were done a huge chunk of the forest was missing nothing, but craters of where the tree's use to be.

Every began to stand up as they looked at the damage the paper bombs caused "Everyone alirght?" Minori asked looking at each and everyone of them. "I think we're all alright maybe with minor cuts from our fall, but nothing serious" Atsuko tells her. "Good" Minori replies as she begins to walk "We rest up ahead. Then we prepare ourseleves for what ever team shows up."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 10, 2009)

Ike emerged from the cold river with a fish in his mouth. He had caught his breakfast and taken a bath at the same time, as he did every morning. He took the fish and set it by his mother.

"You got fruit today?!" he asked excitedly looking at the leaf plate infront of him. 

"Yes, sweetie." she speared the fish and started to cook it. "Remember to put clothes on Ike, you're going out of the forest and people don't like seeing your dingle-dangle." 

Ike nodded, remembering the time when he had forgotten to put on clothes and walked into town. He was picked up by some Hyuuga Jounin, who couldn't stop laughing and sent to the Hokage. He shuddered remembering the demonic like woman. 

"I won't forget! I'm a genin now so I'll be doing missions! Fun missions! I can't wait!!" he said jumping up and down.

"You'll have to get accustomed to the ways of the city, son. They are not at one with nature like us." the mother continued.

"I know." there had been a few misunderstandings in the past. It took him a while to get the hang of the substitution jutsu as he was reluctant to hurt the little bugs on the wooden log. It took him some practice and some counselling but now he was ok with it, always thanking the bugs after a fight for giving their lives for him.

He finished his breakfast and trotted off

"CLOTHES!" his mum shouted

He walked back meekily and put on his ninjas wares


----------



## Michellism (Jun 10, 2009)

Yuukaku began to pick at the rocks to enter the tunnel, Matsuko was right behind him when she heard Paika call out "WATCH OUT!" But her warning was too late as a blade pierced Matsuko's stomach stabbing threw. Matsuko's mouth filling with blood as the sword continued to invade her body, Kayami smiled at the Nara from behind as she turned her neck back to check. "You think i'd be beaten so easily?" She lifted Matsuko into the air and tossed her aside like a rag doll as she skidded on the floor. "MATSUKO!" Yuukaku called as Kayami turned her attention to the boy.

Matsuko could feel the blood leaving her pouring unto the cold mountain ground, The air was already thin up here and losing blood would be a sure sign of death. She thought of her clan, The Nara clan known for their battle smarts and quick thinking. She remembered her mom would call her a daddy's girl as she was given everything she wanted and was somewhat spoiled rotten from it. She thought of Kaion the oblivious idiotic Uchiha who she had a crush on though she knew deep down he wouldnt return her affection. She thought of Sousuke and Yuukaku her teammates who though annoyed her still cared about their well being and safety. She thought of them...

Before Kayami could attack Yuukaku her body flinched as her movements became restricted "What the hell?!" Kayami called out as she traced her shadow back to the wounded Matsuko who had used her Shadow possession jutsu to stop her attack. "You brat...So youre from the Nara Clan" Kayami exclaimed as her body was forced away from Yuukaku. The blood still pouring out of Matsuko "I wont let you hurt my comrades...my FRIENDS!" She called out still holding Kayami in her jutsu.

(Inside the Sandworms gut)

Rakiyo, Gan, and Hikaru had caught up to Vergil, Mai, and Tenshi who had finished fightning giant white like creatures. "SENSEI!" Hikaru called out giving him a big hug relieved that they where done walking threw the endless caves. Yabimichi cheered welcoming the shade as bulldogs of all kind hated the heat. Gan stood quietly as always while Rakiyo let himself plop on the sandworm floor panting trying catch his breath. "Sensei how are we gonna escape?" Hikaru turned to Vergil Sensei waiting for an answer.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 10, 2009)

The Rain Genin VS The Sand Giant Numero 2 (2/4)

The Giant towered over the three genin, His footsteps would cause the sand to shift and the ground to shake. The Rain genin looked at one another not knowing how they would deal with the gigantic foe. Before any of them could make a move the Sand Giant swung his metallic arm crashing into Hyoshi causing him to skid across the sand. Gyoshi summoned up a shadow clone who quickly reacted to the giants prescene "WHAT THE HECK IS THAT!" The clone yelled as the giant plummeted it's giant fist in their direction. 

The clone kicked Gyoshi away as the fist punched threw the sand causing it to shoot up in the air like a gyser. Gyoshi and the clone quickly began to climb the Giants arm using chakra on the soles of their feet. Sakumi sheathing her sword used quick hand signs to summon up a 2 water clones that dissipated and soaked the sand beneath the Giant sinking him in a small bit. Hyoshi rushed over forming his own hand signs as Gyoshi detonated the Shadow Clone near the Sand Giants head causing it to lose it's balance as Hyoshi took advantage of the situation. "MUD FLOW RIVER!" The soaked sand topping over the giant as it rushed at him with tremendous force, Gyoshi had jumped off avoiding being covered over by the mud like sand. 

The rain genin smiled at one another celebrating their apparent victory over the inhumane giant but their celebration would not last long as the ground began to stir. "Theirs no way" Sakumi thought as the Sand Giants hand ripped threw the mud/sand substance that had buried him. "RUN!" Gyoshi called out as the Rain genin began to flee the scene full speed as the Giant fully ripped threw his Sand made Coffin. His footsteps shaking the ground as he chased them across the desert.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 10, 2009)

*Team 1...*
"HAHA! We made it!" Kaion exclaims triumphantly. After treking through the forest without surprisingly any resistance, they had made it to a cave dwelling. 

Kaion steps up to the mouth of the cave, peering into the dark void. "YODELYODELEYEEEEEOOOOOO!!!" he bellows into the tunnel, laughing as he hears his voice echo back at him. 

Both Koyaiba and Issanni just stare at Kaion blankly. The Uchiha turns back at them and shrugs defensively, "What?! It's not like there's anyone inside or anything. We're totally home free guys...."   but before he can finish his sentence a mechanical whirring sound like a clockwork engine drifts out of the mouth of the tunnel towards them.

Kaion stops speaking and he turns back towards the cave, "Did you guys just hear that?" he narrows his eyes into the darkness. The clockwork sound becomes even louder now and the sounds of faint steps can be heard drawing near. Kaion slowly backs away from the mouth of the cave and forms up with Koyaiba and Issanni.   

Three shambling wooden figures with carved faces, emerge out of the darkness, resembling caricatures of humans. They walk like robots towards the three Genin. 

"Uh what the hells are those things?!" Kaion says. His eyes swirl in color into a crimson shade.

"They're puppets!" Koyaiba responds.  

"What you mean like uh...Pinocchio?" Kaion asks him. He always loved that movie ever since his Mom took him to see it. 

Koyaiba shakes his head, "No not like Pinocchio..." he responds. 

Suddenly the puppet in the center opens its mouth wide and launches a bomb at them. The three Genin separate and leap away as the ground where they were just standing on explodes into a fiery crater. The three Puppets immediately follow suit and focus on an individual Genin.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 10, 2009)

Vergil nodded at the trio and pointed further ahead. Suddenly the whole place started to shake and acid started to drip from the walls. 

"Stay close. We have to move!" Vergil said as he prepared to move. "We have to make to the hearts as quickly as we can. We've been here too long."

Vergil ran, dodging the acid as he went. After a few moments they found themselves faced with a thin membrane of a wall. Vergil sliced it open and they went through the bloody, slimy walls.

They were faced with a bigger challenge now. The area they had entered was full of toxic gas. It stung at the eyes and made them cough. 

"We don't have much time in here. Hurry and find a way out." he said pointing at the multiple paths they could take. 

"Wait." Mai said. "The sandworm has a host of ...things living inside it. They feed in the intestine...which is where we are. You may come across them and they may have also got bigger when this thing did."

Vergil nodded grabbed Mai's hand and ran down one of the corridors looking for a way out


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2009)

"Puppets." Koyaiba muttered, whirling his chain above his head. "You have got to be fucking me." He whips his chain towards the puppet pursuing him, but springs appear at the bottom of it's feet, allowing it to jump to safety. It opens it's mouth and a stream of fire emerges, singing Koyaiba's clothes. He forms handselas and motions towards it, shouting: "Lightning whip jutsu!" The lightning stretches out from his palm and slams through the puppet's wooden shoulder, but it keeps coming, spewing fire. _Gotta find a way to shut that flamethrower down._ Koyaiba thinks to himself. _Or it'll burn the entire oasis down._ He leaps off a tree, grabbing a kunai and twisting. He hurls the kunai at the mouth of the puppet, but it misses. He lands, only feet away from the puppet, when it's nose extends and stabs at Koyaiba with a razor sharp tip. "Hell, I guess it is Pinnochio." Koyaiba mutters, grabbing the nose and and lifting the puppet above his head, bringing it down onto the ground. the puppet launches more fire from it's mouth, and engulfs Koyaiba in flame. "Ah! Ah! Hot!" Koyaiba shouts, rolling frantically on the ground. He comes up, soot in his hair, and launches another lightning whip at it. It springs away, but Koyaiba anticipated that, and brings his chain in an arc, slicing off the puppet's head. "Finally." He says, picking up the head.

*Baboom!*

The head explodes in his hands, sending him flying backwards into a tree.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 10, 2009)

_Meeting Team 7 (1/2) _

In Konoha we make our way to a rather lage building with double doors. On one side of the doors a sign reads _Men_ and on the other side reads _Women_. At the top of the building another signs reads _Konoha's Sauna's: A place of relaxation_. Then almost as fast as the wind a figure speeds through the line into the womans part of the sauna completely unotice by any.

Inside the sauna steam filled up the room emitting from the hot water from the other side of the wall. A foreign figure a it would seem man sat in the middle where almost all could see him. This same man used no such transformation technique to hide his appearance the only thing he had was a piece of cardboard with an eyehole cut out. Now their was only one man in Konoha who could come up with something this idiotic and that man was....Petero Gryphon.

"Ahhh yea that's right ruuub her back. Ah not to hard don't want to scare her away....yea that's it....now sniff her a little" Petero spoke out lusting over the women he saw in front of him. All of the woman heared this strange voice and turned to the perpratrator staring directly at him "AHHH it's a ma-."

"Uh...Uh...OH they spotted me."

_Minutes later_
After getting a stern lecture from the Hokage Petero found out that he finally got himself a genin team "Gee...what a bitch" he says under his breath. Petero summons for his own personal bird a....rather obese bird that looked like it could drop dead at any second. "Now mister birdy take this nice little note to my team...their names are written on their mister birdy."

On the note Petero worte:

*Spoiler*: __ 



_"How to make a cheeseburger: Serves/Makes: 4    Cook Time: < 30 minutes   Difficulty: 3/5
Ingredients: pre-made hamburger patties (purchased or made at home), white cheddar cheese, watermelon, the same size as the burgers, seeded (the mini watermelons are great) rind removed, ground pepper, toasted buns.  Yes that's it.......also meet training grounds.

Peteo Gryphon_




Meanwhile
The group of six people I've been controlling up untill now finally made it to the safe spots and just in time their were a couple of the spots left.

"Hey Minori...aren't those some of your fellow ninjas" Atsuko said pointing to a group of three people. Minori looked in that direction to see Kaion, Issanni and Koyaiba. From the looks of it they were having a showdown with some kind of puppet master. Minori continued walking over to one of the caves so she could relax some.

"Um...Minori aren't you giong to help them?" Atsuko asked wonder why Minori just blew it off. Minori sat her bag down and sat on a rock infront of one of the caves "It's not my battle" was all she said.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 10, 2009)

The Mist Trio carefully negotiate a field of tripwires, deftly leaping over the ones they can pass and purposely triggering from safety the ones that they cannot pass.

"UP ABOVE!!!" Isane shouts as one of them accidentally triggers a trap. She's not even sure who did it and how. These Sand examiners sure did a bang up job of setting these traps she thinks. 

A giant barbed steel net falls over their heads from high up in the tree canopy. Misuto quickly unfurls his giant Zanpakuto blade from his back, grunting as he handles the weight of the heavy weapon. "I got this!"  He leaps upwards like a rocket towards the net. As he closes in, Misuto spins around like a deranged top with his sword outstretched, slicing in all directions. The net collides with his whirring sword strokes, creating a loud grinding noise and sparks even fly out from the collision between steel sword and steel net.

Misuto forces his way through a vertical slash mark in the net, but the rest of it falls downward. For a second Isane braces herself, thinking that Misuto somehow failed. "Tendo go underground!" she shouts at the young med ninja as she dives for cover. 

Tendo stares at her blankly as if hesitant but he prepares to dig a Doton tunnel. Suddenly however the net breaks apart into dozens of tiny segmented pieces that clatter to the ground harmlessly around them. Isane steps out from the cover of an overhanging tree branch and gazes at Misuto as he lands. The swordsman breathes heavily, and numerous small cuts line his hands and face. Isane is about to tell him something but Misuto grins at her, already divining what she's about to say.     

"Wait I already know, hehe. My epic showcase got you all hot and bothered all of a sudden, huh?" he says, flashing her his pointed shark teeth and waving around his Zanpakuto more for show then anything else.  

Isane was about to compliment him for what a great job he did but now all sense of goodwill immediately evaporates from her mind as she looks at Misuto's sneering face. "Oh yeah you really turned me on with your sword skills. Now if only your *other* sword actually matched that giant one you've got in your hands then maybe I'd give you more then a second glance. It's called overcompensating, look it up asshole!" 

Misuto grimaces and clutches his chest as if he's been stabbed in the heart, "OUCH! That one hurt a little!" he replies with a slight chuckle. Isane ignores him and presses on, "C'mon I think we're clear of the trap zone!" she exclaims in haughty tone of voice. 

Misuto continues chuckling, he looks over at Tendo who quietly observed the tit for tat between his teammates the way he always does. "What do you think little buddy? She digs me right?" 

Tendo shrugs, "I think she doesn't like you..." he mutters in reply.

"Ah why the fuck am I asking you anyway?! You're only twelve!" Misuto snarls as he straps his sword to his back. 

"Let's go egghead!"


----------



## Tian (Jun 10, 2009)

Kimirasu was walking through the village and he saw his house with his mother and father talking outside it.He walked over and his father spoke before he could say anything 
"Son why've just been informed by the academy that you have been assigned a team with a complete drunk named petero as your jounin" he said as his wife hit him in the arm for calling him a drunk."Your to go to training ground" he said to him. Kimirasu Walked away and headed for the training ground.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 10, 2009)

_Friends...?_

Yuukaku stood, uncharacteristically dumbstruck at the suggestion - and then he took in the entire situation. He didn't have time to waste.

Rushing straight for the struggling ninja, he drew a kunai and - not hesitating this time - slashed straight at her throat. The blade connected and slashed through its target. She fell to the floor, gurgling. Yuukaku dashed straight past her and slid under Matsuko, supporting her back.

'Matsuko you idiot... You could've used that a bit earlier', he joked softly. 'You're wounded badly', he began rather tactlessly, 'and I'm no medical ninja'. She looked afraid. 'But here...'

He tore the left sleeve off of his kimono, fashioning it into a makeshift bandage. Matsuko let out a yell as he made it tight around her middle. 'This should help until we get you to a medic...'

_Stomach wounds can easily be fatal_, he thought... _We need to get to safety but... at the rate she's bleeding, and internally too... that bandage is next to useless..._

He raised his head to see Paika looking on at them both calmly. 'Paika', he began, 'I wouldn't normally ask a civilian to do this, but I need you to stay with Matsuko while I get help - I can move quicker than you'. She nodded her head in silent agreement. 'Thank you...'

He locked eyes with Matsuko. 'You'll be fine - just hold on.'

He took off at a sprint through the tunnel; it was the only way, he couldn't get back down the mountain. He ran, clutching his chest - it still stung from the katana slash. Even if the wound was superficial, it hurt like hell.

Kicking up dust with every stride, her suddenly heard a yell - picking up his pace, he rounded the corner just in time to see a bloodied Sousuke about to meet his end on the floor. Trying to stifle his gasp, he dragged himself back around the corner. He had to come up with a plan quickly. He still had plenty of chakra, but Sousuke had barely made a scratch on this guy. 

Making the seals, he summoned a bunshin, then stared at it for a second. _Those eyes..._
Shaking himself, he sent the thing around the corner. This was a long shot.

'Sousuke!' he shouted, with a semblance of calm. 'You got beaten already! I shouldn't even have bothered coming back for you.'

Both ninja turned to face the clone Yuukaku, gobsmacked. He continued approaching at a walk. The real Yuukaku padded quietly along the ceiling, praying not to be seen.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 10, 2009)

Miyako jumps behind the tiger placing himself at the rear, Soraio moves to the right side of the animal. "Brings backs memories, doesn't it, Taiyo?" he says to his team mate referring to their first mission when the had to round up zoo animals, his team was assigned tigers. He shakes his hand some and focuses back on the current task. He slides one of his hands into the pouch on the back of his waist pulling out one of his new ten pointed shuriken. He flings the shuriken at the beast in front of him, the blades burying themselves in the side of the tiger's neck. Soraio then takes his large blade off of his back and swings it at the tiger, cutting open a large gash in it's side. The beast let's out a loud whine mixed with a roar as it starts to struggle to get away.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 10, 2009)

"You got that right Miyako." Taiyo says with a laugh. As his team basically slaughters the animal, it struggles to get away. Taiyo gets a little closer, and swings his right blade down, chopping off the head of the tiger. "It won't be going anywhere...let's keep moving." Taiyo said, continuing on through the desert. "We're gonna have to eat something soon...I would prefer meat, so if we run into a tiger or something again, we could take its body and cook some of the meat...it doesn't even have to be a tiger, but the smell would attract other predators." he said as they continued on.

Almost as if cued in, an oversized snake came along. It was about three times taller than Taiyo when it lifted its front half of its body up, and it was about as thick as the trunk of a big oak tree. The first sign of it was its hiss, Taiyo could hear from far away. He swung his blades in a type of scissor pattern, ambedding the blades in both sides of the snake. Blood splattered everywhere, but the snake barely even budged. Instead, the snake pulled its body backwards and threw Taiyo, since his blades were still within the beast. Taiyo slammed into a dead tree, coughing up a little blood.

"This one will be sort of hard..." he muttered, getting back up. When Taiyo looked at the spots where he had swung his blades at the snake, there was barely even a scratch. Taiyo looked at his team mates. "His scales are basically armor...get inbetween the chinks in it, or go for his mouth or eyes!" Taiyo yelled. Soraio jumped on the back of the snake, stabbing inbetween scales, getting a good bit of wounds in the snake before the snake rolled over. Soraio came very close to getting crushed, but he jumped off in time.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 10, 2009)

Ike skipped along merrily, looking up at everything except 8 yr olds, which he was eye level to. For the most part he had gotten used to the city but still found things confusing and scary. The ninja academy had taught him a lot and he found that he was pretty good at chakra based tasks, though he had no idea why or how.

A bird came and landed on his shoulder. "Hey Birdy!" He said. He always talked to animals even though they may not talk back.

"Hey yourself short arse." The bird replied. Ike shouted at it in utter amazement, the bird instictively flew away. Ike went on his first impromptu mission. To catch the magic talking bird!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 10, 2009)

_Several days before the Chuunin Exams..._
"Keep your composure! Envision yourself in a tunnel where only you and your target exist!" Saito commands his youngest daughter Kushina. They both stand in the training field in the back of the family compound. 

The eight year old girl nods at her father, "Hai!" She runs towards a line of five target dummies, holding a brace of shuriken in her right hand. 

"NOW!" Saito exclaims. 

Kushina takes to the air tucking herself into a ball and flipping around vertically, in one fluid motion she throws her shuriken at the dummies striking all five of them square between their imaginary eyes. The girl lands in a crouching position and grins as she eyes her handiwork. Saito nods approvingly, "Good, you're just like your older sister," might even be better he thinks to himself. "Now we will increase the difficulty level, focus!"  

Behind Saito the back door to the house slides open and Kaion appears. He looks back and forth between his father and sister, noticing they've been training. "Hey Dad whats up! I wanted to talk with you," Kaion calls out to his father with a grin. 

"Sup loser!" Kushina says to Kaion, thumbing her nose at him. Kaion raises his middle finger towards her in response. 

Saito keeps his back turned to Kaion while handing Kushina five shuriken from a pouch tied to his belt. "Talk to me about what?" he asks Kaion in a flat voice.

"Well uh...I'd like to talk to you alone if you don't mind pops," Kaion asks him, glaring at Kushina who smirks at him arrogantly.   

Saito sighs and looks down at Kushina, "Go practice your meditation exercises inside. We will recommence shortly!" he tells her. Kushina frowns at the interruption in her training but nods. She walks past Kaion and sticks her tongue out at him. 

Saito turns towards Kaion, gazing at him with impassive eyes, "I'm busy what do you want?" he asks bluntly. Kaion looks awkwardly down at the ground with slumped shoulders, not speaking. "Well what is it?" Saito demands. 

Kaion feels his face become warm as if he's under an intense spotlight, feeling very inadequate suddenly. _Why does he always act that way to me?_ he thinks. "Uh...well I have the Chuunin exams comin' up soon....and...." Saito nods impatiently, "Yes I know that. And?"  Kaion stammers slightly under his father gaze, "Um I was wondering if you could help train me....you know, teach me some...kind of..well...I don't know teach me something....." 

Saito remains silent for several moments that to Kaion seems like an eternity, "I'm busy with work. You'll have to ask Kimiko....or perhaps your mother."  Saito walks past his son back to the house as if the conversation is over. For his part Kaion narrows his eyes as he looks at the green grass and then at the target dummies. He suddenly feels an intense anger well up inside of him. "Yeah...but I guess you still have time to train Kushina..." Kaion mutters under his breath. Saito freezes in his tracks, and turns back towards Kaion, "What did you say?!" he asks in a raised voice. 

Kaion spins around and faces Saito with hurt eyes, "YOU TREAT BOTH KIMIKO AND KUSHINA LIKE PRODIGIES, TRAINING THEM AND STUFF, BUT YOU NEVER DO ANYTHING WITH ME!! ALL YOU DO IS IGNORE ME!!!" 

Saito remains stone faced as he stares at Kaion. 

"WHAT ABOUT ME!?" Kaion yells at him. 

"What about you?" Saito retorts in a tone of indifference, then he walks away.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 10, 2009)

Miyako grins some as the tiger died and Taiyo decapitated it. He picks up his shuriken as the walked past the corpse of the tiger. '_Waste not want not..._' he thinks to himself as the trio walks on. After a short while of walking a large snake emerges, a very large snake. Miyako watches as it throws Taiyo into a tree and almost crushes Soraio. Miyako activates his sharingan and looks at the snake. He runs towards it and takes out one of his ten pointed shuriken. He leaps high into the air, Miyako starts bending backwards while in mid-air and flings the shuriken at the snakes head. The blade barely skims the large beast's eye, just making it get angrier. The snakes moves its large head and hit's Miyako while he's in mid hear, sending him spiraling down into the ground.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 10, 2009)

Soraiyo ran over to Miyako, helping him up and then going back to attacking the snake. Taiyo was swinging at the monster with his blades, aiming to his eyes. He got a few little slices in, but nothing good enough to kill the beast. The snake whirled around, looking at Taiyo. Then, it hissed loudly, and suddenly the ground in front of Taiyo was covered in green liquid, which began to make the ground disolve. Taiyo looked at his team mates.

"It spits acid shit!" he warned them. Soraio dodged several sprays of the acid, getting close enough to stab one of the eyes of the snake. He stabbed it twice, then it flung him off. Soraio landed on his feet, dodging a flail from the snake's tail. Taiyo jumped on the snake's head, stabbing both of the blades into the eye Soraio had already stabbed. The snake began to get even madder, flailing its head everywhere. Taiyo held on to keep from being slammed into something, holding onto his blades which were in some chinks in the snake's scales. The blades began to slide out, and Taiyo was flung off of the snake, but he succesfully landed on his feet, only to be knocked off of his feet by the snake's tail.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 10, 2009)

Miyako groans some as Soraio helped him up. He takes out two kunai and flings them at the snake, they bounce uselessly off of it's hard scales but do what they were intened to. The snake turns it's head to Miyako, finding him by sent since it's eyes were rendered useless. He pulls out one of his ten pointed shuriken and stands waiting. The single black tomoe in his eye swirling slowly around his pupil, the snakes jaw starts opening. It seemed slower to Miyako then it would have to Taiyo or Soraio. Miyako launches his ten pointed shuriken into the snake's mouth as it got ready to spit it's acid. The mammoth snake  spits out its acid along with blood, the shuriken cutting up the beasts throat and mouth as it went through.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 10, 2009)

Kaion charges at the puppet in front of him, imagining his father's face instead of the wooden caricature of the face currently before him. _When I'm a Chuunin you'll see that I'm a genius!!_ he thinks to himself. 

"I'll show you what I'm really made of!" Kaion yells at the lifeless shell of a weapon, animated by some strange chakra mechanism. He focuses on the puppet with his Sharingan eyes. Two slits open in the puppets eyes and poison gas shoots at him in a fast moving cloud. "Uh oh!" Kaion freezes in his tracks then backflips as the poison cloud approaches him. 

As he flips backwards he draws a Kunai and exploding tag from his pouch, tying the tag to the end of the kunai. "EAT THIS!" Kaion yells as he pivots forward and hurls the sizzling tag into the heart of the poison cloud.  Kaion tries to remember how long it takes a tag to explode but he quickly gets his answer as a large explosion erupts from the center of the poison fog, scattering it and dissipating it to the four winds. 

"HA, LOSER! Some dumb poison cloud won't stop me!" Kaion exclaims. Suddenly the puppet flies out of the explosion, its shell charred but still holding together. It tackles him in the chest and they both roll end over end across the ground until the Puppet gains top position over him. The horrible clockwork sound continues to chime from within the puppets interior as it moves. It grabs Kaion's throat tightly with its wooden arms, then opens it's mouth wide. A serrated saw extends out of its gullet towards Kaion's face. 

Kaion grimaces as he tries to hold back the puppet. _GOTTA THINK OF SOMETHING!!_ he yells in his mind. _Well he's made of wood isn't he?_ a voice in the back of his mind answers, _and what happens to wood when you add fire? _ Kaion smiles as he performs a quick set of handseals, the saw only inches away from his nose. 

"BURN!" Kaion yells as he spits a fireball out of his mouth that engulfs the puppet, setting it ablaze like a Human torch. Kaion quickly kicks the puppet off before he gets burned by his own fire. He gets to his feet and watches as the puppet burns to ashes. "Oh yeah the other guys?" and he looks around to see if his teammates need help but it seems they've both finished the two other puppets. Koyaiba holds the head of a puppet in his hand while Issanni dropkicks the head off her puppet opponent. 

Kaion leaps in front of them and performs a dramatic pose for any rival Genin teams to see. "SEE THAT SUCKERS?! WE'RE A LEAN MEAN PUPPET ASS KICKING MACHINE OF AWESOMENESS!! THIS CAVE IS OURS AND ANYONE WHO TRIES TO TAKE IT IS GONNA END UP LIKE THESE HERE PUPPETS!!" 

Suddenly Kaion smells smoke right above him, he sniffs the air curiously. "Um do you guys smell that?" he asks. 

"Your eyebrows are on fire!" Issanni replies. 

"WHAT?!?! NO NOT AGAIN!!!" Kaion starts slapping his eyebrows with his hands but when they start to burn as well he drops to the ground and rolls his face across the dirt.

Finally Issanni rolls her eyes and pours some of the water in her canteen over his face.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 10, 2009)

"Hell yeah Miyako!" Taiyo exclamed, then began attacking the snake with everything he had. He jumped on the snake's head, drilling into its eye with dozens of strikes with his blades. Soraio had the other eye, and Miyako was going crazy on the snake too. The snake was flailing furiously, but it couldn't get any of them to stop, and Taiyo was having too much fun to let himself get flung off. He liked it. He couldn't stop himself. He dug deep into one of the snake's big eyes, making the snake flail and hiss furiously. Eventually the snake calmed and its body fell to the ground, lifeless.

"Well, there's dinner..." Taiyo said, hopping down off of the snake. "Chop pieces of it off and cary what you can." he said, beginning to slice pieces off. Taiyo took out some wire and made a basket with it, one that would be easy and quick to make. He placed the chunks the team had sliced off into the basket. "Let's move." he said, and they continued on again.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 10, 2009)

From behind them Minori and everybody watch a rather intresting battle between puppets and team 1. Then came the rather sad ending with Kaion striking that horrid pose and then getting his eyebrows burned.

"Is that how a noble Uchiha of famed Uchiha clan acts?" Leiko said walking out one of the caves. Hinote looked away with slight disgust on his face and retreated into the cave. Minori continued staring at the spectacle right before her eyes. "Though he did say something truthfull. If we want to stay here we're going to have to defend this place" Minori streching as she stood up.

"Yea your right not to mention a sandstorm is supposed to happen sometime soon." Atsuko got her stuff and began going inside her safe zone "Come one guys might as well try and do something with this place since we'll be here for a while" she told her team as she walked inside the cave.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 10, 2009)

Instead of cutting off pieces of meat for him to eat, Miyako decides to cut off large portions of the snake's scales, drapping them over his shoulders and around his neck. The scales were warm from the hot desert sun but the inside was cool, they would also provide for shelter when he and his team rested. He walked ahead of his team, the weight of the scales not weighing him down too much so they made good time while walking. Some blood trickled down from his face, mostly likely a cause of the snake slamming his body into the ground. As the three genin trudged on, the sun got hotter and hotter but Miyako easily neglected it, just focusing on the primary objective. '_Dammit...I don't know how much water we have..._' Miyako thinks to himself he didn't have a canteen and he wasn't sure if any of his team mates did, but he kept his cool and looked ahead, "Hey Taiyo, any chance you have a canteen filled with water?" Miyako asks trying to sound nonchalant, and succeding.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 10, 2009)

"HEY! What do you pukefaces think you're doin' trespassing on *our* cave?!" snarls a familiar voice behind Minori and her allies. Misuto, Isane, and Tendo, stand right behind them. Isane for her part just has her arms crossed watching Misuto silently. Tendo on the other hand once again stares fixedly at Minori's stomach as he did the last time the Mist trio confronted her and her and Atsuko.

Misuto unstraps his giant Zanpakuto sword from his back and points it up at the mouth of the cave tunnel. "I guess you guys must've missed our calling card on the top of that cave," He grips the massive sword with his right hand and hurls it with all the casualness of a mere Kunai. The Zanpakuto hits the solid rock face and embeds itself almost half way up the length of the blade. 

Misuto points at the embedded sword, "See that means we own this cave. So get the fuck out and find your own shelter!"  Misuto flashes them a devil may care smile, showing his pointy shark like teeth. 

Isane sighs, hoping inwardly that this doesn't break out into an unnecessary fight. She looks up towards the currently blue sky and notices the first gray clouds, moving in. They're just few and far between at the moment but she bets they'll soon start thickening and become a million times worse. In the Mist country they're pretty experienced dealing with things like hurricanes and typhoons. She imagines that this desert sandstorm should prove no different in its ferocity, maybe even worse.

Tendo of course just wants to take a peek into Minori's intestines and so he keeps focusing on the female Genin. To his credit he's at least consistent.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 11, 2009)

"HEY! What do you pukefaces think you're doin' trespassing on *our* cave?!" snarls a familiar voice behind Minori and her allies.

Minori stops dead with what's she doing as that vulgar sound familar voice calls out inside the cave. Tsuuki and Hinote looked confused at the genin who had the nerve to insult them without hesitation. Minori keeps her back to the group at the cave entrance as he begins to talk more.

"I guess you guys must've missed our calling card on the top of that cave." He throws his massive sword into the air and it dug into the roof the cave. Minori slowly turns around a she looks at the people in front of her.

"It's you" she says nonchalantly "Throwing your sword up their isn't going to do much good...we're not leaving" Minori says turning her back to them and going to finish what she was doing. "Now please leave I'm not in to much of a mood at the moment to be dealing with you." 

Minori feels the stares that are at her back as she tries to ignore them. One particular stare was from that boy with the glasses who was once again staring at her stomach. Minori wasn't losing her compsure, but she was steadly getting anger her temper was about to flare. "So I'm guessing your not leaving with out a fight?"

Even if Minori owed them one this was something she would like to avoid for the time being. Peering outside of the cave Minori could see some cloud formations and it would only be a matter of time before things got worse.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 11, 2009)

Misuto bursts out laughing at Minori's words, "A fight?!" now he really starts to guffaw in a fit.

"Naw babe you got me all wrong I don't just *fight,*" he says the word fight as if its insulting to what he truly does, which is really assassination....the art of the silent kill.   

"What I do is sneak up behind you and wrap this beauty," he taps a kunai at his weapons holster, "Or that bigass beauty," he points up at his embedded Zanpakuto, "Right across your fuckin' neck before you even know I'm there!" Misuto mimes cutting his neck with his thumb at Minori and blows a kiss at her just like he did in the alleyway. 

Isane now stares fixedly at Misuto. When he starts talking like this it means he's looking for blood and the more he gets worked up the harder it'll be to control him. She might as well flash him her chest in broad daylight but even that wouldn't be able to get him off his high. 

Then she stares at Tendo who keeps massaging a pouch on his belt, while he stares at the Knoha girl. She knows that the pouch contains his set of scalpels. 

_Am I the only sane one here?_ she asks herself. _Shit if I'm the  sanest person in this group then its not a pretty picture. I've got my own issues!_ she thinks. Isane patiently observes however. If there's a fight to be had she'll be with her team no matter what but if there's a way to avoid an altercation then she certainly won't waste that kind of opportunity either.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 11, 2009)

"Is that right?" Minori says as she begins to advance on them. She begins to think to herself _"I have no way outta this thier...more like he's not leaving unless I force him too."_ As Minori makes her way to the front of the cave for her confrontation a voice calls out stopping her.

"Minori stop!" The voice yells out to her. "Atsuko?" Minori says to herself and just as she said her name their she was. Atsuko and her team body flickered inside the cave standing infront of Minori. Atsuko looks back at her and gives her a smile "You aren't the only ones who owe them something" she tells her. Atsuko then turns her attention to the three in front of her "Let my team handle this besides...." Atsuko pauses as fixes her gaze on Isane "I owe that one eyed girl a bit of payback."

Minori knew Atsuko wanted this fight, but this wasn't their cave it was Minori and her comardes. "Atsuko you don't have to do this it's my cave they want I'll-", but Atsuko cuts her off "Sit back Minori and think of this as...a belated brithday gift" Atsuko smiles at her. Minori looked at Atsuko in the face and could tell she was sincere about the whole thing "Very well" Minori said backing down.

Atsuko then turns her gaze back to the mist trio in front of her "I'll fight you guys in Minori's stead. Then maybe we'll give you our cave instead" Atsuko bargined.

As they stared each other down the line up went:

Isane-Leiko
Misuto-Takao
and Tendo-Atsuko.

Atsuko took note of this and decided they should trade "Swtich!" Atsuko yelled as they scarmbled. This time it was

Isane-Atsuko
Misuto-Leiko
and Tendo-Takao

Leiko took an intrest in the boy she saw in front of her "Your names Misuto isn't it?" she said to the genin in front of her "I remember some of the academy teachers talk about you back when I stayed in the mist village."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 11, 2009)

Tendo looks at Takao with total disinterest and shrugs, "I don't want to examine your intestines, I want to examine hers," he mutters, still staring at Minori. 

Meanwhile an amused expression breaks out on Misuto's face as the three Kumo Genin in front of them switch up as if that will make any difference for what will happen in the next minute. He turns towards Isane and nudges her elbow. "Get a load of these fuckin' amateurs, Isane? They must think this is musical chairs I guess." 

He looks back at Atsuko, "Oh I want you sweetcheeks, I want you real bad, but the only chick's blood I want to taste right now is your friends!" he points at Minori and winks at her. Minori of course remains stone faced without any emotion. 

Misuto frowns at her, "Aw...c'mon babe why don't we turn that frown upside down!" he says with a laugh. The Mist Swordsman forms a single handseal while staring at Minori. 

*"Henge!"*  he exclaims and his embedded Zanpakuto which lays just above the Konoha Genin's heads suddenly transforms in a puff of smoke into a spiked ball with exploding tags going all around it. 

"We don't want the cave anyway!" Misuto snarls as the spiked ball explodes in a massive fireball, sending the roof of the cave collapsing downward and tumbling over Team 3 heads. 

*BABOOOM! *


----------



## Cjones (Jun 11, 2009)

"Henge?" Atsuko says to herself and looks up at the ceiling. The boy who Leiko called Mistuo sword transformed into in a spiked ball with exploding tags on it. Atsuko smacks herself in the head "Ah damn more explosives."

*BABOOOM!*

Atsuko and her team managed to dodge out of the way and looked as the cave began to collapse over her friend and comrades head. *"YOU BASTAD!"* yelled out in anger. Her team stood to their feet "We're going to make you pay for that."

_Time before and between the explosion_
Minori and her team looked on and watched as Misuto transformed his sword into a bomb. _"So he plans on blowing us up huh"_ Minori says not to worried about the situation. In actuality Minori was more worried about Tsuuki and dare she say Hinote than she was about herself.

*BABOOOM! *

The explosion went off and the cave gave way and began to bury them underneath. Their only entrance was blocked as the cave began to fall above their heads. Minori looked as Tsuuki and Hinote tired their best to defend against the falling rocks. "Sorry for dragging you into my fight" Minori said quietly as she began to act quickly forming handseals.

_Outside_
Atsuko couldn't help, but continue to stare in shock as the cave crumbled. "Atsuko-sama" Takao said in a soothing voice trying to atleast calm her down. Leiko stared at the three infront of her thinking to herself "To think they would drag two innocent people into their business."

Then a faint sound caught Leiko's ears it was a small faint whistling sound "What's that?" She thought to herself.

Out of nowhere a great gust of wind was heared inside the cave and the rocks spread out into different directions clearing most of the area where the cave stood. Their stood Hinote, Tsuuki and Minori who's hands were held into the air.

"Wind Style: Great Breakthrough"

Minori put her hands down to her side and almost immedietaly fell to her knee. Minori began to breathe rapidly for a short while_"I...had...to..put more...into that then...I thought"_ she said to herself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 11, 2009)

"That was totally unnecessary," Isane remarks. 

"Yeah but it was worth it to see that little chickidee pant for breath," he says while staring at Minori, watching her chest rise and fall. He quickly performs a set of handseals and crouches, "And now I'm gonna bleed her dry...." 

"I want to examine her intestines!" Tendo chimes in. 

"Yeah, yeah, I'll save them just for you little buddy!" Misuto replies.  

*"Hidden Mist Technique!"* 

Misuto draws the moisture from the very air itself in his jutsu and suddenly a dense gray mist, as thick as pea soup begins to roll in from all sides around the Genin. Misuto melts back into the mist along with Isane and Tendo, like ghostly wraiths. 

"Just like home!" Misuto mutters with a wry smile.  

As Misuto draws his real Zanpakuto that was hidden in the grass, the young swordsman remembers the first kill he made in the Mist, oh how he relished it. He holds his sword tightly in his grip. Even in this thick mist he can track anyone, anything, all while making not even a single sound. He's fond of often telling others that he'd give even a ghost a heart attack. 

Misuto hones in on Minori....and her sweet neck....oh that neck he thinks. How he'd love to see it bleed. This is the true way of the shinobi in his opinion. Certainly not all that flash and nonsense that he just pulled with the cave in, but instead the art of stealth and deception. This is what he really lives for, well that and the blood of course....the silent homicide.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 11, 2009)

Sousuke VS Zuuba (2/2)

Zuuba turned his attention to Yuukaku who had arrived back into the tunnel "You came back huh" Zuuba said sword still in the air "Just in time to see your friend die!" Before Zuuba could successfully lop Sousuke's head off a crushing blow entered his stomach sending him fly back some dropping his blade in the proccess. Sousuke stood up panting some the blood dripping all over his body "Friends heh as if" Sousuke smiled back knowing it was a clone this time. His eyes pointing up a bit as if signalling to show that he knew that the real one was above.

Zuuba made it back to his feet using the other sword he had as support "You fucking leaf ninja just don't know when to die do you! ILL SKIN YOU ALIVE!" Zuuba screamed running alongside the cavewalls sparks flying from the metal brushing against the hard rock. Sousuke dodged the intial swing and kicked him in the air, Yuukaku using the same technique he had used on Sousuke punched Zuuba to the ground sending him crashing face first into the rocky dirt. Yuukaku and Sousuke looked at one another before Sousuke let out a chuckle.

(Top of the Mountain, Land of windmills)

A bruised up Shibato protects the crazy old man from the giant ninja. The old man wore a torn up kimono and bore the symbol of the windmill on his back, he clutched on tightly to a clear bottle that some sort of liquid sloshing around. "The water if you will" The giant man spoke as Shibato narrowed his eyes. "GO FUCK YOURSELF!" The old man cried out causing the giant to laugh to himself. "DONT YOU KNOW WHO I AM!" The man throwing a massive punch to the floor causing it to split and crack.

"My names Hyouzuran a former grass ninja, This will be your grave" Shibato quickly formed hand signs and let out a massive ball of fire "FIRE STYLE! FIRE BALL JUTSU!" The flaming ball ripped threw its path finally colliding with the giant ninja. Smoke and debris rained down. The top of the mountain saw over the valley and village, Numerous cat statues decorated and a scroll with the windmill symbol was hung on the highest statue. A deep laughed roared threw the smoke as it cleared revealing Hyozuran had been burned though he paid no mind to the injuries.

"My turn" Hyozuran dissapered and before Shibato could asses his next move felt as if a boulder had landed on his abdomen, The air rushing out of him as he flew into one of the statues nearly falling off the mountain itself. Hyozuran turned his attention to the elderly man "The water" Before he could pry the water from the mans hands, the old man fell to the floor and was quickly dragged away by Shibato who had tied Ninja wire around his leg. "WHAT THE HECK AM I! A FISH?!" The old man cried out as Shibato paid no mind. He quickly dug into his ninja pouch pulling out a kunai tied with an explosive tag letting it fly.

Hyozuran tried to dodge by the explosion caught his right side adding even more burns to his scarred body. The smoke cleared as Shibato ran towards the Grass ninja evading a massive swing he landed a kick in the rock hard abdomen that seemed to have no effect. Hyozuran grinned as he gripped Shibato's ankle nearly crushing it into the process and slammed him unto the floor like a rag doll. Stomping hard unto the jounin's chest he continued to add pressure, then with one quick motion kicked shibato so hard into the ground it made a small crator. He laughed a bit before turning back to the oldman, shibato motionless.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2009)

"Ah! Shit!" Koyaiba shouts as the mist rolls in. "Fucking idiots! They're going to get themselves fucking killed!" He looks around warily and shrugs. "Oh well. Less compition for me." He unwinds his chain and swings it over his head. Unable to see more than a few feet in any direction, having the makeshift barrier calms him. hopefully it'll stop any stray kunai.

*With the Sand genin...*

"Idiots." Ranmaru says, shaking his head. Team wolf has regrouped on a ledge overlooking the cave where the battle is taking place. Kagomi is using Soyo's hyperactivity to her advantage by having him take notes.

"The one with the zanpakutou uses mist. Probably an assasin." She says wuickly, Soyo furiosly copying everything she says down into a notebook. Kagomi turns to Ranmaru and smiles. "Oh come on Ranmaru-kun. Don't look so mopey. She purrs, walking towards him seductively. "Let's have some fu-SOYO DON'T WRITE THAT!!!" She shouts, hitting Soyo in the face.

"What? Oh wait. Sorry."

"Men!"


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 11, 2009)

(Chunin Exams)

The Rain Genin VS The Sand Giant (3/4)

The genin sprinted in full speed as the massive monster was hot on their tail, His footsteps shaking the earth beneath them. "Hey Sakumi how many explosive tags ya got?" Hyoshi asked as he neared his running teammate. Sakumi quickly counted "4!" Sakumi said evading a massive footstep that could've crushed a house. "Give em here" Hyoshi said as Sakumi nodded throwing her pack of explosive tags to her teammate "Can you make another water clone?" Hyoshi asked as Gyoshi caught up with the rest of them.

She nodded and formed a quick hand sign summoning a water clone next to her "What do you got planned?" Sakumi asked as Hyoshi grinned "GYOSHI!" As if knowning instinctivily what to do Gyoshi summoned a Shadow clone, Sakumi quickly realizing the plan sent the water clone towards the Giant. The water clone evaded the giant foot and began to ascend up the giant finally dispersing washing the side of its metallic arm. The desert wind quickly ate at the metallic armor turning it a rusty brown, Gyoshi and Hyoshi catapulted the clone who had the explosive tags in hand towards the rusted arm.

BOOOOM!!!

The sound echoed as the giants arm crumbled and fell off to the way side kicking up a huge amount of sand. "Nice plan Hyoshi" Sakumi had to admit as the Giant continued to pursue them endlessly. The Oasis was in view now only being a few hundred feet away. A miniature forest covered the lake that hid in it. "THE OASIS!" Gyoshi called out running faster as the Giant continued. The rain genin looked at one another and nodded.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 11, 2009)

Vergil continued down the green gas filled corridor. 

"Oh god this is nasty. It smells like..."

"Don't. I know what it smells like" Vergil replied bluntly. The corridor went on, twisting and turning and branching off. They reached a dead end and had to back track. Suddenly a giant centipede like creature came darting at them. Vergil quickly drew his sword, blocking the creatures massive fangs. 

"Mai, if you would be so kind as to throw a poisoned smoke bomb from my pocket into it's mouth."

"Ah...uh...ok..." she said creeping towards Vergil and putting her hand in his pocket. Vergil suddenly became rigid. "I believe you have a hold of my..."

"Don't say it. I know what it is. I'm sorry." she said flustered. She took out a few things. "Which one is the poison one? I can't make out anything because my eyes..."

Vergil had the same problem and though it was a waste he told Mai to throw them all in. Three bombs went into its mouth and one was a poison gas grenade. To Vergil's surprise, nothing happened

"It must have a filter at it's lungs." Mai said. 

"The it's a flter we need. This will be risky, stay to the side." Vergil said, Mai noded and pressed her back against the wall. Vergil leaped up, sending the giant beast head first into the fleshy wall. Vergil stabbed his sword, cutting the spine and rendering it useless. He the gut the thing and ripped out it's lungs.

"Filter?"

She pointed to the top of the lung which Vergil chopped off and put to his face. It smelt almost as bad as the gas around them but at least he could breathe a little easier. They continued to try and find a way out


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 11, 2009)

(Inside the Sandworm)

The toxic gas was becoming thicker and far more dense then imagined. Rakiyo's eyes stung and thus he struggled to keep them open, Hikaru had placed an article of clothing over Yabimichi's nose to filter the air for it, While Gan's heavy thick clothing acted as it's own gas mask. Vergil had just killed a centipede and began to use the filter that helped it breathe as its own, Rakiyo had nothing. Covering his mouth with his bruised up palm they headed deeper into the monster. "This fucking sucks, i swear once i get back to the village im going to kick drunken sensei's ass for sending out here" Rakiyo thought as as they came across equiment that looked like it belonged in a lab.

Broken glass containers and less then human hybrids littered the ground, Papers were strewn all around but were quickly being eaten up by the poisonous air. The computers were far from recognizable and the only actual human who was a scientist had had half his body chewed off by who knows what. The toxic gas had created a mold like substance on the objects as they twicthed and fed on them with no remorse. The ground shifted here like waves on an ocean, the pulse would cause different muscles to rise and fall. Rakiyo turned to his sensei "Hey vergil what is this stuff?" Rakiyo asked having no clue what they had stumble upon.


----------



## Michellism (Jun 11, 2009)

(Inside the Sandworm)

Hikaru covered Yabimichi's nose with her sleeve as she struggled to stay conscious in the toxic fuems. The ground pulsed and shook causing a disgusted reaction from Her as she back up some. She looked at the equiment that littered the area and quickly remembered the lab where they had fought the Spider Hybrid in. "This looks like the lab we found early" Hikaru said followed by a few coughs. Yabimichi whined a bit in concern but Hikaru merely patted his head. "Vergil sensei what do we do now?" Hikaru asked she could feel her body going numb as the fuems invaded her lungs. Her nerves dulled from the scent.

(Land of Fire, Mental Asylum)

The sound of an alarm blares as chaos ravage the cold stoney white walls of the mental asylum. People running left and right, The ordealys were all dead due to the escaped nutjobs who had made quick work of them, Some of them staying behind to feed on their flesh and organs. The sound of ratteling chains and unwinding locks filled a cold dark cell where a dark silhoutte lied on a hard matressless spring bed. A man with crazy red hair opened the door he was missing both his eyes and had memorized the hallways threw years of expierience. He also sent out chakra from his feet to form something of an image in his head. He wore the tattered uniform they were given to wear their.

The door allowed the light to enter the dark cell slowing creeping up the man who laid their, He had twin red marks going down his cheeks and crazy long brown hair. His body was malnuirished as the uniform barely fit him. "Itami lets go!" The red hair man called out as the man sat up revealing his face. K9 teeth hung of his mouth and his Inuzuka bloodline was apparent, He looked alot like Hikaru as he looked at the other man. "It's about time"


----------



## Cjones (Jun 11, 2009)

A dense mist rolls in covering the area. The mist gave zero visibility as Minori pulled herself to her feet. "I could go for another one, but I don't think I have enough chakra" she tells herself. "I pretty much can't handle myself for the moment. I'm leaving it up to you Atsuko...What is this!?." Little did Minori know that she was the target of the mist jutsu.

_Activation of the mist_
"What is this?" Atsuko began waving her hands in the air trying to clear the mist, but it wouldn't go away. "Calm down" Leiko commands standing right beside her "This is the hidden mist jutsu. If you get yourself bent out of shape you'll be killed that much quicker" Leiko warns them.

Takao takes a scroll of his back "I'll use one of my weapons to disperse the fog" Takao says as he get's ready to summon. Atsuko streches her hand out to him putting on his shoulder "You don't have to do that I have the perfect jutsu for this" Atsuko exclaims. She reaches into the back of her pouch while keeping her ears opened the mist seems to get thicker by the second.

"So...your going to use that techinque huh?" Leiko asks.

"Yea I didn't think I would have to in these exams, but I guess I was wrong." Atsuko unfolds the scroll placing it on the ground. The scroll had different ages on it and a seal in the middle of a circle indicating that whatever she was getting ready to use she still had some of. "You ready?" Atsuko question's Leiko and Takao while she get's into a kneeling poistion.

"Okay GO! Leiko and Takao." Leiko nods her head and slowly her arms begin to strech out creeping along the ground. It takes a few minutes before Leiko wraps her arms around are target's "I'm in poisition."

Though the mist was stick and offered no visibility Takao moved slowly around his teammates. He made swift movements in a circle around his team placing things down on the ground with each stroke of his hand "I'm ready" he said placing his back to Atsuko. "Right Takao" Leiko begins to pull what ever she had grabbed in conjunction to Atsuko slaping her hand down on one of the seals:

"Dead Soul Technique!"

(OOC: I'll match you move for move )


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh I see how good this really is now.


----------



## Tian (Jun 11, 2009)

kimirasu reached the training ground to see his next sensei.
"You don't look like much petero sensei, isn't that your name" he said with his hands on the back of his head with a smile on his face.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 11, 2009)

It's often said that Sharks are the perfect killing machines. They kill, they feed, and then they mate to make even more little killing machines. These three traits sum up Misuto to a tee, after all there's a reason why they call him "The Young Shark of the Mist." This proud scion of the Hoshigake clan. 

Misuto crouches within a dense fold of mist, wrapping it around himself like a living swirling cape. He slowly creeps towards Minori, and more importantly her neck, but first he needs a diversion to make those half wit Kumo Genin think that he's also after them. Tendo and Isane are also probably making their moves.  

Those Kumo twits are planning something he thinks with a smirk. He forms a single handseal and calls upon his Empty Cicada Shell Technique. It allows him to project his voice far off to another area to make his victims think that he's really somewhere else.
_
What did Isane say that bitch's name was?_ he thinks inwardly, _oh yeah! _ 

He projects his chakra into his voice to make it seem like he's somewhere close by her. "Yoohoo! Oh Atsuko......oh Atsukioioioio! HAHA! Can you see me? I can see you!" As he projects his voice towards Atsuko, he slowly and silently makes his way towards Minori from a totally different direction. _Oh sweet Minori and her neck!_ he muses.

Without even making a noise Misuto draws out a pouch of special water that been fortified with his own chakra. He pours half of the water out of the pouch and onto the ground then forms a set of handseals. In his mind he says the words, "Mizu Bunshin!" Suddenly the water that he poured onto the ground swirls around forming into a humanoid shape. Within in another second it takes on Human features and becomes a literal duplicate of Misuto.  

Misuto nods with satisfaction. He and his clone stare at each other as if in wordless communication then they both smirk at each other. Clearly they've done this before. With cat like speed and silence, the clone creeps away towards Atsuko while Misuto makes a beeline for Minori. The only one he wants right now is Minori, no one else. When his clone strikes at the Kumo Genin then he'll creep up right behind Minori, and slide his sword across her cute little jugular, all the while whispering sweet nothings into her ear. 

_Closeby..._
Isane stands in the mist with a dour expression on her face. She already knows what Misuto will do because they've done this so many times before it might as well seared into her memory. The only difference is that this time Isane just doesn't feel that killer instinct anymore, and she doesn't quite know why. 

She honestly feels like just sitting this one out, but she knows that's not an option. As much as Isane would like to she still has to look after her team as sick and demented as they are. Isane sighs with annoyance as she performs a quick set of handseals. _What a bother!_

"Mist Servant Technique," she intones in a quiet voice. Her body flickers suddenly and splits apart into multiple copies, all genjutsu based of course. No more real then a standard bunshin but unlike a bunshin these copies will simulate her movements exactly, allowing her to remain hidden among them. 

Isane creeps towards the Kumo Genin, not quiet as uncannily silent as Misuto who's a master at the silent kill, but still silent enough in her own right. She slowly counts off the seconds, waiting to strike at the same time as Misuto. 

_NOW!_ she thinks. 

Misuto's water clone creeps up on the Kumo Genin on all fours like a panther, staying low to the ground, using the mist to shield his silhouette. He can see one of them, a young male, walking around in a defensive circle acting like a sentry. The water clone grins, waiting. 

Suddenly multiple Isane's appear out of the mist and surround the Kumo Genin in all directions, and throw a hail of Shuriken at them. At the same time the water clone of Misuto, creeps up beside Atsuko on her right side, staying so low to the ground that his chest almost scrapes the grass. He silently draws a Kunai and shunshins towards her, stabbing at the side of her throat.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 11, 2009)

Atsuko, Leiko and Takao have been a teammates for a long time. It would take a team with elite skill to even hope of matching their cooperative abilities or even thinking they could get the drop on them. Their abilities complement each other to a key and they are able to create plans that most could only dream of. This moment in time their team work has been put to the test.

Atsuko listens as somebody from the other team begins to call out in name she guessed it was that boy with the rather large sword. _"He's near damn didn't think he would try and attack this early"_ Atsuko thought to herself, but she couldn't take mind off the task she had at hand. "I can feel your uneasyness Atsuko-sama. Don't worry about them me and Leiko-chan have you covered." Atsuko couldn't help, but smile just a little at what he said.

Leiko had done her job of grabbing her target and stood on her guard "Whenever your ready" she said to herself and glance over at Takao.

Takao too was concentrating he had to make all of his notes where in place. Then it was as if an alarm went off in his head and he opened his eyes. "You guys really think you have us don't you?" Sizzling could be heared surronding the ninjas from Kumo. All Takao needed was for someone to come in the vicinty for his jutsu to work.

"Barrier Method Battle Array!" Takao said silently "To slow."

*BOOOOM!*

A huge explosion went off in a circle around where Leiko and her team sat. A B-rank techinque that Takao was proud of "The notes explode when someone steps into the boundary" he explains as he begins to stand. 

Takao set's upself up for the next phase as those Leiko "Alright Atsuko it's your call." Atsuko stayed concentrating on the scroll "Not just yet Leiko once he kills her then it will be your time to move."

"Alright here I go!" Takao yells propelling himself in the air with two large scrolls "Thank god I prepared for this" he thinks to himself.
___________________________________

Petero looked at the kid in front of him. "I don't look that impressive eh? You little shit" he thinks to himself, but puts on a smile. "Hehehe hi I'm Petero and I'm going to be your sensei until die and may I ask who you are?" Petero streches out his hand in a friendly gesture for a hand shake to Kimirasu.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 11, 2009)

It takes all of Misuto's willpower to stop from chuckling as he hears the explosions go off deep within the mist. _Good let Isane and Tendo deal with them,_ he thinks to himself, _the only thing I'm focused on right now is right in front of me_. He creep up behind Minori, savoring the brief moments before the kill. That time when every second seems like an eternity, where Misuto can feel everything around him, a sense hyper alertness. 

Back at the main skirmish Isane watches as Misuto's water clone triggers an explosive trap. She was about to enter in behind the clone before it triggered the trap, thankfully for her she didn't move in or she might be injured. 

_Clever but only a brief respite before the fall of the hammer,_ she thinks to herself. Isane darts in and out amongst her clones. She hurls a handful of shuriken from both hands at the Kumo Genin, rapidfire style to draw their attention. Simultaneously her illusionary copies also throw shuriken, mimicing her movements and masking the true attack. 
_
Hmm....Tendo should be moving right about...._

Suddenly the ground underneath Atsuko cracks. A hand pops out of a tiny hole in the earth, clutching a brace of exploding tags, dropping the sizzling notes right in the heart of their defensive circle, before disappearing back into the hole.     

Meanwhile Misuto is now right behind Minori. He can hear her breathing,  even hear her heart beating in her chest, as it goes thump, thump, thump, pulsating rapidly now now like a bass drum. He clutches the kunai in his right hand tightly. Oh how that sound turns him on. 

Quiet as a ghost he creeps right up to her back, so close he can smell her sweat. In a blur of speed, like a viper uncoiling and springing out to attack, he wraps his left arm around her chin and with his right hand slides the Kunai across her throat. 

"Shhhhh.....don't fight it. Just accept that sense of peace!" he whispers into her ear.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 11, 2009)

"An annoyance huh?" Leiko says as she feels the ground break underneath her not to mention the numerous kunai comming their way. 

"Got her" Takao says while floating in the sky above them. He whips out his two scrolls and they begin to spin around him "Twing Dragon Dance!" Takao begins to spin sending down a rain of kunai's, miniature sycthes and many other pointed objects at the weapons thrown by Isane. Takao was Kumo's only weapons expert he never missed, but this time he had no choice. "Just hit all the weapons hurting her is not an option" he repeats in his head.

The other rain genin that child quickly left explosive in the center and dug back underground to get out of the way. "Go ahead and get out of the way." Atsuko says still concentrating "Don't attack until I give you the signal." Leiko just nods and jumps into the air out of the way of the explosion. She was the more direct member of the them as most of her moves consisted of her being in close range only a few could be used for long range. "Just hurry up Atsuko you can't keep holding out. You'll get yourself killed like that."

*BOOM*
They went off sending Atsuko flying backwards "Ugh...Minori you owe me one big time" she says as she lands a few feet away from her team "If it wasn't for this techinque that might have killed me...then again I wouldn't have been in that situation" Atsuko begins to sit up and starts to yell. "Don't forget who your opponents are....our counter attacks begin soon" she yelled to her team saying the last part under her breathe.

With Minori?
Minori? was silent as a kunai was pressed against her throat. Her heart began to beat faster and her breathing picked up waiting for the end of her life to come?


----------



## Vergil (Jun 11, 2009)

Ike leaped from building to building, making an almighty mess as he did so. Having no concept of privacy, he ran into an open house, up the stairs burst into the bathroom with a man looking shocked as he sat on the toilet reading a newspaper.

"Sorry - magic bird!" Ike shouted doing little to console the man as the little guy went through the open window. The bird looked back in panic as Ike closed in on him. It went through a back garden, Ike leaping down and chasing after him through it. He hurdeled a barbeque and went through some clothes which were hanging out to dry. He was now wearing a red polkadot dress and a bra on his head. Ike barely noticed he was focussed on his prize.

The bird flew for the training grounds, hoping that his summoner would beat some sense into him, though more oten than not the bird had to beat sense into Peter. He sighed knowing that he would have to listen to another endless rendition of THAT song.

"Get the hell away from me you freaking psycho!"

"Say some more say some more!" Ike shouted back still chasing.

"Your mother is a dick sucker and your father likes sheep!" 

"More!" Ike said gleefully not knowing what a "dick" was and wholeheartedly agreeing that his father liked sheep. 

"Aaaaah!" the bird screamed as it approached the training grounds, "Stop this midget!"

Ike ran straight into Peters belly, enjoying the softness before rebounding and landing ass first on the ground in his new summery attire. He looked at Peter with amazement. "It can talk! It can talk!" Ike said pointing at the bird on his shoulder


----------



## Cjones (Jun 11, 2009)

Atsuko feels the ground give out from underneath her and turns her head to see the same kid from before.

"Ahem who said you had that luxury?" a voice asks Atsuko from out of nowhere. Suddenly Tendo's arms pop out of the ground behind her and attempt to pull her down into the ground. 

"Damn kid your starting to become a nuisance. You persistent little bastard." She says as she begins to fight off his attempt to drag her underground. "Allow me to introduce you to Takao" Atsuko says pointing into the sky.

"AHHHH!" Takao screams swinging a a spiked ball with a long chain attached to it resembling a flail. Takao loosens his grip in the chain some and begins to spin like a windmill. Takao brings the flail crashing down on the ground where Atsuko and Tendo were with Atsuko barely rolling out of the way. "I'll handel this Atsuko-sama" Takao tells her as he readies his flail for another go.

Atsuko skids across the ground to catch her balance dirt kicking up everywhere as she does so. She glances over in the direction of Misuto and sees that he's done "Go Leiko!" She yells to her as she stands to he feet. Leiko gives a nod and backflips onto a tree pulling out he small dagger in the process and launches herself off the tree straight to Misuto. "Your opponent is me now!" She yells out to him holding out her dagger it's reflection showing part of her face.

With her team dealing with their respective people Atsuko slowly strolls over to where they stood prior to Takao's explosion. Some of the mist had been blown away, but it was still thick in one area. "Come on my pretty one-eyed friend." Atsuko calls out to Isane "Let's settle this like woman hmmm?" 

More clouds had appeared in the sky taking away some of the sunlight that was there a few moments ago. The orginally bright sunny forest was now dim and humid with the wind picking up just a little. Maybe a storm was comming alot sooner than expected.
_________________________________________

"AHH" Petero screams out putting throwing his hands up over his face as some kid ran into him.

"Stop this midget!"

Petero's bird bellowed out as it hid behind him. He looked down at the boy and infront of him and indeed he was a midget. For some reason he seemed to be fixated on the fact his bird could talk. "OOO" Petero said in awe has his lips perch together staring at the child in front of him.

He had a question, but he didn't know how to ask it. Even somone as dumb as Petero had to mind peoples feelings and watch what he said. It was either that or risk going back to the Hokage and Petero needed no more visit's there especially after that last time.

_Flashback
Petero was in Lady Mio's office yet again for causing some kind of problems for the village. This time all the academy student's got sick, because he got the idea he could make ice crea out of bird seed and wood chippings. Mio had that aura surronding her when you knew you were in deep shit.

"PETERO WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU!" The Hokage bellowed.

"Loo...look I said I was sorry yesh what else to you want me to do?" Petero retorted.

Mio aura to go from raging out to a sickling chilly feeling like when he hear nails on a chakboard. "What do I want you to do?' She said folding her hands. Petero twilded his fingers and got even more nervous until a sound escaped him. It sounded like a silent whistle going off and soon afterwords a horrible odor assulated everone's sense's.
End_

The next thing he remembered was waking up in the hospital the next day. Petero finally mustered up the courage he would risk going back to see the Hokage in order the answer this question.

"Hey little guy" Petero said looking down at Ike '....Where's the rest of ya?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 11, 2009)

"The rest of me?" Ike said "There was more of me?!" he said stupified and going into a panic.

"Ahh! Where is the rest of me?!" Ike said looking at himself, finally noticing that he was wearing a dress. "Was I wearing this before? I don't remember putting it on. It seems big...wait...that must mean I lost the rest of me when I was chasing the bird!" Ike concluded bizarrely.

He pointed at the bird behind him. "Sensei! That bird...is speaking words! I heard! I'm not going silly brain funny am I?" he said "He knows where the rest of me is! We must use our powers!" He performed handseals and used his jutsu. Kawarami no jutsu.

Nothing happened. Ike gasped.

"It countered it Sensei! It's more magic than I had thought!"


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2009)

"Yes, the rest of you," the voice came out of Ike's shadow.

It even waved its hand. 

"What don't look at me like that. Yes, I am the rest of you," the shadow continues to talk.

In reality Wukong henged into Ike's shadow and stalked him, after he had seen the bird.

He was enjoying playing the prank and wondered how long he could pull it off.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 12, 2009)

Taiyo had just taken a small sip of his water, which was also the last drop of his canteen. "Actually I just finished it off...sorry..." Taiyo said, looking at Soraiyo. "You?" he asked.

"Nope, already finished it off." he said. "I don't think we're gonna find many supplies out here, especially not something like water...Maybe we should just steal some off the next people that we run into, even if it's Konoha ninja...especially if it's Konoha ninja, we'll be able to trick them easily by pretending to be no harm." stated Soraiyo. Taiyo nodded.

"Then it's settled, we steal some off the next ninja that come through, unless we find some before that." he said, as they continued on. Then on they ran into small enemies like tigers, which were easy now. Taiyo began to get thirsty, and he feared death could approach on this current exam if this continued on.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 12, 2009)

Tenshi watched Vergil time after time as he did tasks that simply impressed him. "Vergil-sensei... Did you know..." He started, getting a small grin. "If your hair wasn't slicked back like that, you'd look an awful lot like Dante-sensei." He laughed, coughing on the disgusting gas.

Tenshi took off his headband, putting the cloth part across his nose, tying it as a haven for his nose from the noxious fumes that filled the accursed beast. "This thing is terrible. Fumes, monsters... What the heck is going to come at us next? A demon holding a gun that shoots shuriken and lightning and has tits and is on fire? It wouldn't surprise me..." He said.


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jun 12, 2009)

(I wonder if Naruto goes Kyuubi in this roleplay).


----------



## Michellism (Jun 12, 2009)

(Mental Asylum, Konoha)

Fires ate at the once glorious structure that prided itself in "glorious reforms" though they were really know for labotamies and their complete disregard for the safety and care of the occupants. Itami and his eyeless friend walk down the hallway with an eerie ease to them arriving at soemthing that use to look like an office. The door had been kicked in and inside the worker who ran the station had had his head smashed in with a piece of debris that had fallen off the concrete wall. As if knowning the area by heart Itami opened a closet that held his and his friends original clothes as he tossed him his he began undressing.

Itami wore dark grey pants a white open zippper jacket that showed his malnurished body with a black fur trim. Putting on his black Ninja sandals he remembered his days of a ninja and quickly smiled though his elation quickly ended as he could not find the weapon of choice. "They've must of kept it, Fucking Inuzuka's" Itami said looking at the hollowed closet reffering to a chain he would use to skin his opponents which was currently being held at a temple outside of the village where the Inuzuka would train to hone their skills. His friend wore light blue pants and an oversized black jacket which had many studs and rings adorning it.

"Let's go Nashuna" Itami said slamming the closet door shut as the two men left the destroyed office. The alarms still blared though had no one to warn as all the workers had been killed in the uprising, Arriving at the large steel door that led them to the outside, Nashuna quickly opened it as he had anticipated this moment for to long. The eyeless man breathe in and out soaking in the fresh air, The asylum sat atop a large mountain and was miles away from civilization. "Itami we're free, we're --!" Nashuna felt a hand go threw his body, Itami grew a big smile showing off his fangs.

"I've been waiting for so long to kill you and now that i've done it's kind of dissapointing really" Itami said with a nonchanlant attitude as the eyeless man turned back to face his killer, Itami's hand still burried in his back that had punched threw his chest. "It-Itami why?" Nashuna barely managed to ask as the blood started to clot around his throat. Itami reached in deeper raping the chest cavity of the man finally reaching Nashuna's heart squeezing it until the pressure caused the mans heart to explode instantly killing him. The man fell off Itami's arm and fell lifelessly to the floor, Itami swayed his arm trying to get the blood off of it.

Itami raised his head allowing the air to enter his lungs, His inuzuka noise granting him the ability to smell things that would escape others and even some dogs. After a moment of sniffing he finally caught the scent he was looking for. It was miles and miles away but he had the scent memories into his cerebrum "Hikaru" He merely said as his smile grew, He started to make his way down the mountain path as his hand shook with anticipation...His claws begged for the flesh of his daughters..To kill her.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 12, 2009)

Miyako nods his head some. He continues to walk forward, the pieces of the snake's skin not weighing him down much at all. He looks at the area they're in. Sand and rocks, that's it. '_Well this isn't helpful..._' he thinks to himself. After about another hour or so of walking and several encounters with small beasts Miyako and his team come across a small rock formation. There were three rocks set up in a triangular formation. "Well this looks like it would provide formidable shelter for a little while. The sun had just started to sink so there was probably about two hours or so until night Miyako figured. "We'll rest here for a little bit then head out when it's dark..." Miyako mutters to his team. There was a small opening between two of the rocks so he and his team walked through ending up in a small opening. One of the rocks had a small and narrow cave, '_That could make some useable shelter..._' Miyako thinks to himself.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 12, 2009)

Vergil slashed watched as the genin slashed through the membrane using their jutsu and they entered the huge cavern which lodged the 3 hearts.

He looked at Tenshi. "I don't see the resemblence between myself and....that man..." he said. He had on numerous times been mistaken for Dante, especially when they were younger and often took the punishment for his bad behaviour. Incredibly they had no relation to each other whatsoever and it was just one of those improbable freaks of nature.

The thumping noise of the hearts was almost deafening Vergil had to shout. "Once we disable the hearts we are going to have to get out quickly. The whole chamber is going to fill up with blood and we are going to have to cut our way out! It'll be a job well done if we can put this monstrosity down!"

Mai stirred and realised that Vergil was carrying her. The way he was carrying her had his hand inadvertently on her breast. She blushed intensely and looked up at him. "I'm ok...thanks..."

Vergil didn't hear her.

"Hey you can put me down now!" she shouted but still not loud enough

"GET YOUR FREAKING HAND OFF MY TIT!" she screamed, which startled Vergil causing him to drop her and reach for his sword

"My apologies." he said "If it was any consolation it was a very nice breast!" he said bluntly. oddly enough it was something Dante would say but the thinking behind the two statements differred greatly. 

"I'll cut an entrance out for us, you genin destroy those organs!"

Vergil breathed in and went to work on the flesh.

__________________________________________________

Ike spun and looked at the dark figure that was on the tree. 

"Ah!" he said "You're the rest of me? Why haven't you introduced yourself sooner? We could have played together!" he said blindly accepting what he saw. He never understood the phrase look 'underneath the underneath' he just figured it meant he had to dig deeper.

He went up and hugged himself weeping profusely into his shadows shirt with tears and snot dribbling down onto it. "I misssedd youuuuu!" he wailed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 12, 2009)

Misuto wipes his bloody Kunai across Minori's shirt. He stares at her lifeless eyes and frowns slightly feeling that edge of postpartum Depression. Not because he's sad over killing her, only that the rush of the kill has ended and he'll never, ever, get the chance to do this to her again. It's time's like this he wishes he could bring back all his victims so can relive the kills all over. 

Suddenly he hears a voice call out to him from above. "Your opponent is me now!" Misuto turns his gaze upwards and makes out the form of one of those Rain Genin. He waves a dismissive hand towards her and rolls his eyes.

"I got what I wanted Rain bitch," he tells her with a chuckle, "I only have a taste for Filet Mignon, when I want chuck I'll come find you, hehe."  He quickly backs away into the mist and shunshins away towards the edge of the Mist.

"YO ISANE!" he yells as he runs through the mist. He can sense her in the mist close by. Nearby Isane hears Misuto's voice call out. "About time!" she snarls impatiently. She looks at Atsuko and waves goodbye at her, "Laters," she says before forming a handseal and exploding into hundreds of dazzlingly bright Rose Blossom petals and her illusionary copies dissipate. 

Isane appears at the rallying point just outside the Misuto's mist field. Misuto is already waiting there, leaning back against a tree. She notices he looks a bit worn out from having to use his mist jutsu as such. 

"Happy now?" she asks him in sarcastically.

"Ah just shut your yappin!" he tells her. Misuto looks around, "Where's Mister Wizard?" he asks.   

Suddenly the ground between Misuto and Isane cracks and Tendo's bursts out of a hole in the ground. His right hand is covered in blood, his own blood. Isane crouches down and looks at him in concern, "Are you okay?" she asks the boy. 

"You didn't ask me If I was okay!" Misuto adds pointedly. 

Tendo nods at Isane, "I got clipped as I went back underground," he mutters, "Its just minor though." He turns towards Misuto with bright and expectant eyes. "Did you bring back her intestines?" 

Misuto shakes his head, "Ah I knew I forgot somethin! Well geez buddy sorry but I was too busy slicing open her throat to remember..." 

Tendo looks down at the ground and frowns. He starts to go back into the doton tunnel but Isane grabs him by the back of the collar and pulls him back. "Where do you think you're going huh!?" she asks him. _He still wants to examine that girl!_ she realizes. 

"We need to find a shelter now!" She yells, then commences to drag Tendo across the ground. As Misuto follows them, the thick Mist behind them begins to unravel as quickly as it arrived.  

"No fair!" Tendo mumbles, crossing his arms and pouting.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 12, 2009)

Destruction was every where from that brief battle. One of the caves destroyed and the ground kicked up every where and that damn mist had fallen started to dissapear. Leiko walked over to the dead body of Minori and picked it up. She casually walked over to Koyaiba and his team as if nothing had happend.

"Here" she said and threw the dead body to them. Atsuko streched and began to yawn "Oh well that was boring at least nobody got hurt" she said as she began to retreat back to her cave. Takao made sure to gather all his weapons back up. "Thank Raikage for this scroll other wise I would be able to use this no more." He said running back to the shelter with his teammates.

_In the forest not to far_
"I'm going to kill that whore" Minori said as she lifted up out of the bushes. Hinote and Tsuuki went on and found another cave, but Minori was stuck half buried because she was still low on chakra. "Did you have to fling me this far?" Minori thought. It was the moment right when the mist activated that Leiko swung Minori yards acros the forest, but luckily she landed right near one of the extra shelter to her surprise.

"I just know one thing" she thought to herself. "I BETTER NOT BE LEFT IN THIS DAMN HOLE!"

_Konoha Training Grounds_
"Okay...okay...okay settle down my little children." Petero looked at the weirdos he got that where on his team "This must be the Hokages pay back of when I farted in her office" he thinks to himself.

"Okay let's start by introducing ourseleves. I'm Petero Gryphon and I'll be your sensei till death do us part and the rest of you are?"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 12, 2009)

Tenshi chuckled at Vergil's request. "With pleasure." He said, charging at the one in the middle. He slashed at it, but was deflected off. "Hmm... This one has a barrier. I say we destroy the other hearts first. Maybe that will expose it." Tenshi suggested, trying to think of how this could all be fixed. As if on cue, more of the cat-sized white centipedes came crawling at them.

"This sandworm just doesn't want to make things easy." He mumbled, throwing shuriken at the centipedes then charged the left heart, slashing it a few times with his kunai. He stopped doing so as more centipedes jumped on his back. "WHAT THE HECK?" He yelled, throwing them up into the air then cutting them up, getting sprayed with disgusting green blood.


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2009)

Vergil said:


> Ike spun and looked at the dark figure that was on the tree.
> 
> "Ah!" he said "You're the rest of me? Why haven't you introduced yourself sooner? We could have played together!" he said blindly accepting what he saw. He never understood the phrase look 'underneath the underneath' he just figured it meant he had to dig deeper.
> 
> He went up and hugged himself weeping profusely into his shadows shirt with tears and snot dribbling down onto it. "I misssedd youuuuu!" he wailed.



"I missed you toooooooooooooo" Wukong said, while squeezing Ike so tight that it robbed him of his breath.

Though he really feels disturbed by all the snot dribbling onto his clothing, there is little he could do about it right now, and takes his revenge on Ike by squeezing him until he's all blue.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 12, 2009)

The Rain Genin VS The Sand Giant (4/4)

The grassy oasis comes closer and closer as the rain genin run for their life, They're breath bellowing out their bodies at a rapid rate as the Giant closes in on them. "HYOSHI! PLAN D!" Sakumi called out to Hyoshi who had a dumbfounded look on his face "What's plan d again?" Hyoshi asked with a smile as Sakumi facepalmed her forehead "Just go underground will ya!" Hyoshi nodded and quickly formed some hands signs eventually plowing into the ground "DOCHUU EIGYO!" Hyoshi called out as he dissapeared under the sand.

"GYOSHI!" The rain genin quickly speeding into the forest that laid in front of them, The giant tried to pursue but his foot quickly sank into the ground. His massive weight quickly giving in into the soft sand that had been hollowed out by Hyoshi causing him to fall over completly crushing a large portion of the forest as it laid motionless on the floor. The giant slowly turning into a pile of sand was quickly blown away by the wind as a summoning seal beneath it dissapeared. The Rain genin panted trying to catch their breath as Hyoshi sprouted from the ground next to them. The rain team looked at the oasis and then at each other laughing until their voice was gone, they let their bodies plop into a nearby lake enjoying the moisture that it brought with it.

(Inside the sandworm)

Tenshi sliced away at the raining centipede that seem to live inside the toxic sand worms body. Rakiyo looked at his bloody arms and then at the beating hearts of the creature. Placing his arms out in front of him Rakiyo began to build chakra, Converting it into his natural affinity Lightning. The lightning bolts sparked off in every direction as Rakiyo formed a lightning ball beating his palm, The lightning roared as Rakiyo poured more and more chakra into it. This would be the second time he had used it today and knew his body would pay the price but he was sick and tired of being inside the damn worm that he didnt care. Holding the fully concentrated ball of lightning he looked at the heart with fierce determination.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 12, 2009)

Taiyo walked to the stones, setting down his things where he thought he would find most comfort. "I guess I'll go get some wood real quick. Here's the meat that I collected from the beasts we encountered, and then you guys have surplus." he said. He went off to collect wood, using his blades to get high branches that had the thick wood. When he was through, he returned to where they were going to camp. It began to get colder in the desert, they would need to get the fire starting quickly. Taiyo layed the wood down in the way you would to get the air current flowing.

"Miyako, could you use a fire ball to get the fire started?" he asked, looking at the ground. He began to wonder how far into the exams they would make it, if they made that far. He wondered how his sister's team was doing, and if they were still even alive.

_"I won't die here...I have to live to get to my sister..."_ he thought, hugging his knees.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 12, 2009)

Miyako nods some making a few quick handsings, spitting out a reasonably sized ball of fire. "You two go to sleep, I'll keep watch. You need the rest more than I do." Miyako says to his team. "Use the snake skins to cover yourself with, they may not be clean but they'll keep you warm, stay close to the fire too." He says with an authoritive tone. He walks over to one of the large stones and sends chakra to his feet walking up the rock slowly. He sits on the top and looks out at the sky, the sun had sunk down and it was dark, but his team still needed a little rest. A few stars blinked into the sky and he could hear the cry of wolves and many other wild beasts. Miyako slides his hand into the pouch on the back of his waist, pulling out the black leather bound book and a soldier food pill. He swallows the food pill quickly then pricks his finger with the senbon inside of the book and jots down a few notes about the exams in his own blood.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 13, 2009)

"I don't know if I will even be able to go to sleep." Taiyo said, laying down. He could hear the howls of the various beasts in the background, conflicting with the whistle of the desert wind. The desert was a little too silent for Taiyo, except for the howls. The whistling wind made it seem even more silent to him. He hated the silence. It usually meant misery for Taiyo. Although, he knew to expect misery during these exams.

Taiyo sat up, taking out a kunai. He took his blades, moving them slowly to keep the chains silent. He carved on his left blade's handle "Team" and on the right handle "2" He gripped the blades tightly, laying back and holding them to his chest. He had a feeling he wouldn't fall asleep.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 13, 2009)

Ike was finding it difficult to breathe as his other self was squeezing him. He tried to wriggle out of the vice grip but undersstandably his other self was too pleased to see him. Though there was considerable pain, Ike hugged back even tighter, enjoying his own company. Soon both were squeezing as hard as they could.

"I...missed...you...more!" Ike gasped with gritted teeth. He wasn't going to lose to himself!


----------



## Michellism (Jun 13, 2009)

(Inuzuka Temple)

The moon shines down, it's haunting white light illuiminating the dark forest outside of Konoha. Deep within the massive forest we see a massive stone temple, Wolves and other large dogs decorate the steps of the Temple as some are fast asleep and others keep watch. The temple's red tile roof seemed dark blue in the night and the numerous Inuzuka clan propaganda showed that it was their terroritory. The wolves noses twicthed as some of the dogs ears perked up, They growled and looked out towards the steep path that led to the temple.

Though the darkness consumed the figure his malice could be felt almost tasted as his dark cold eyes had the temple in it's sights. The braver wolves charged towards the figure while the smaller younger ones stayed behind. Their instincts told them to protect their masters as they charge head on fangs fully exposed at the dark silhoutte. In a flash blood rain down as one of them bit into the man's arm, His blood trickeling down his arm a smile grew on his face showing off his own k9 teeth. It was Itami he had come to retrieve his trusty weapon and would not be stopped by anyone or anything.

Lifting it up with his arm he smashed it's skull by headbutting it sending the wolf into a seizure before dying from the trauma. The wolves barking alerted the station Inuzuka's as they left the temple to meet their enemy head on but they would've never imagined who had come their way. "It can't be...It can't be" One of them said quickly recognizing the man who had killed two more wolves with quick malice. Itami's eyes traced them both before charging up the steps with incredible speed. "WE CANT LET HIM TAKE IT!" The senior Inuzuka said as he summoned a giant Kunai from a summoning scroll the puff of smoke dissipating as he swung at Itami.

Itami jumped avoiding the large slash, wrapping his legs around the Inuzuka's neck he spun with great velocity quickly snapping the mans neck and causing the bones to protrude threw the skin. The younger Inuzuka backed off a bit as he headed back into the temple locking the door behind him. He struggled to write a letter as he attached it to a younger wolf "Take this to the village, Tell them Itami's return!" The Inuzuka commanded before letting the wolf leave threw a entrance he made thanks to earth Ninjutsu.

The doors swung open as the Giant Kunai that was used by the Senior Inuzuka impaled the Younger Inuzuka's chest, Before he could fall Itami appeared in front of him supporting him with the Kunai that was still lodged in him. "And you call yourself an Inuzuka..Pathetic" Itami insulted the Young man as he spit into his face, the flem dripping down his cheek to his mouth. Itami seeing his old weapon behind him used the sword as a catapult to send his chained weapon into the air quickly catching it. With one fell swoop he beheaded the man with the cold steel weapon.

Itami took some time to admire his old partner before his devil like smile returned, Tying it nealty around his belt he looked at the hole where the dog had escaped. "Guess they'll be expecting me" Itami laughed as if he had told a joke before sniffing the air trying to pick up Hikaru's Familar scent. "It wont be too long now...Daddy's coming home" Itami said as he licked his lips thinking of what he would do once he found her.


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2009)

Wukong as Ike's shadow continues to hug Ike tightly, but also starts drenching him in all sort of oozy liquid.

"You will never miss yourself again."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 13, 2009)

"Yikes!" Ike shouts as he sees himself oozing something. Then he remembered that he had activated his Kawarami no jutsu a while back. This didn't seem like him, or he didn't think so. It was confusing and so with a puff of smoke the figure the shadow was holding turned into a log

"I don't like me! I'm mean. I don't wanna be mean! I wanna be good." he said looking at his dark figure, "Oh wait! I get it. You're the bad me! Ok so if I defeat you then I'll be good. Is that right sensei? It must be!" Ike said triumphantly.

"I shall defeat thee!" he said charging at his shadow


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 13, 2009)

(Inside the Sandworm) 

The lightning had fully formed within Rakiyo's bloody hands, The beating hearts his target as he finally charged in to deliver the blow. Gan and Hikaru had set up Explosive tags on them and on contact would detonate all three at once, The others where a safe distance as Rakiyo headed straight on. "RAIKYUU!" Rakiyo cried out smashing the lightning ball into the first heart instantly breaking it, The surrounding lightning activated the nearby explosive tags as they where quickly eaten up.

fsssBOOOM!!!

The hearts tore open allowing a lake sized amount of blood to fill within the worm as it entered a violent shake due to cardiac arrest. The worm tore threw apart of the sand village damaging some of the ancient rock buildings in the process. Vergil quickly burst threw the worms thick skin which had stopped pulsating, the team of genin quickly followed as they finally saw fresh air. Scanning the area they noticed the worm had taken them to busiest part of Sunagakure. 

(Apartment Complex, Konoha)

We see the familar messy room of Yuna uchiha, her outfit in a more formal ninja attire, as she wore a lowcut darkblue shirt and pants adorned with dark blue ninja sandals. She closed the door behind her locking it as she left, Before she could leave the run down complex a familar voice had stopped her. "Hey" Without turning around Yuna answered the voice "What do you want Siyatsu?" She said tracing the mixture of concrete slabs and pieces of wood and pipes that built the place. "Where ya heading off to" Siyatsu said taking a seat in the steps behind her.

She didnt answer, Siyatsu used the silence to drink some sake. The sloshing of the liquid in the giant gourd was the only sound within the quiet tense hallways. Yuna began to walk away without answering Siyatsu's question again stopping her he spoke "You won't be able to save him" This time getting a response from her "I'm not looking to save him" She glared at him with her sharingan activated in her left eye, Tears welt up at the bottom as she tried to fight it back "Its too late to save him" Before she could leave Siyatsu spoke again

"Do you know where he's at?" He said not looking at her directly as he stirred the contents in his gourd around. "No, but i have contacts and hes a high profile criminal somebody must know something" Siyatsu nodded as he took another swig from the groud "Tell ya what I'll help ya find him, Ill bring Rakiyo along to" He said smiling to her, She turned away deactivating her Sharingan. "Do what you want just don't get in my way" She said looking down on the ground, Siyatsu still with a smile on his face responded "Would never dream of it"


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2009)

Vergil said:


> "Yikes!" Ike shouts as he sees himself oozing something. Then he remembered that he had activated his Kawarami no jutsu a while back. This didn't seem like him, or he didn't think so. It was confusing and so with a puff of smoke the figure the shadow was holding turned into a log
> 
> "I don't like me! I'm mean. I don't wanna be mean! I wanna be good." he said looking at his dark figure, "Oh wait! I get it. You're the bad me! Ok so if I defeat you then I'll be good. Is that right sensei? It must be!" Ike said triumphantly.
> 
> "I shall defeat thee!" he said charging at his shadow



Wukong had long been waiting for an opportunity to use his kawamiri as well. He waited until Ike charged into him, let the rest of the oozing liquid drench Ike, before kwamiring out in a puff of smoke.

*Ugh, is he disgusting, but funny, wonder what other pranks I could play on him,* Wukong things to himself.

He needed to get a new set of cloth, no way would he run around with so much dribble and snot from Ike.

He left a small note for the sensei, should he find it, and head back to switch some clothing.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 13, 2009)

About an hour and half went by before Miyako jumped off of the rock. He throws some sand onto the fire to put it out. Soraio had managed to doze off and Miyako nudged him with his foot to wake him up. It had gotten notcieably colder. Miyako takes his snake skins and drapes them over his body. "Let's go..." he mutters to his team jumping out of the rock formation and back into the open desert. A strong wind blew, and kicked up a lot of sand and a strong blast of cold air. Miyako puts a hand over his eyes trying to keep the sand out of them. '_We're going to need water soon..._' Miyako thinks to himself.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 13, 2009)

Taiyo grabs his blades and stands up. He hadn't fallen asleep at all. He draped his snake skin over his body, and walked with his team. "Most desert creatures come out at night...be careful what you step on." Taiyo said, stepping over a small snake. They had used a little bit of the meat they gather in their camp, but still had some left. They continued on in the race to shelter from the sandstorm that would soon to be approaching.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 13, 2009)

Miyako continues onward without a word. The only thing breaking the silence are the numerous creatures inhabiting the desert. "I'm going run ahead real quick. Just keep walking..." Miyao mutters to his team running ahead. He gets a couple metres ahead of the team. Two young wolves were standing up playing with each other happily, they were obviously still pups. As much as Miyako hated to do this he had to for survival. He inhales deeply clearing all thoughts from his mind. He pulls out two kunai from his pouch and creeps forward slowly. The two wolf pups quickly notice him and stop ther play, their instincts taking over and they go into a protection mode. One of the pups rush at him but it is quickly stricken down by both of Miyako's kunai, each one going through each of the wolf's eyes. The young wolf whimpers for a moment before dying. Miyako decides to take on the next one bare-handed. As he continues to walk forward slowly the other wolf pup runs at Miyako. The wolf pup bites Miyako's arm roughly, getting a could piece of skin in it's mouth.  Not letting go of the shinobi's arm the small beast starts to scratch at Miyako's chest. The young shinobi uses his free hand, quickly grabbing the wolf's throat slowly crushing it's windpipe. As the pup starts to whine and let out weak barks Miyako lets go of it. The pup snarls some at the ninja but knows better then to continue fighting and runs off into the endless dunes of the desert.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 13, 2009)

Taiyo and Soraiyo run to catch up with Miyako. They see the dead wolf pup with the kunai in both its eyes.

"Harsh Miyako..." Soraiyo says, but then smiles.

"Yea..." Taiyo says with a laugh. "But what was it for? We already have enough meat. What we need is water." Taiyo said, looking at the small pup with a little sadness.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 13, 2009)

Miyako pulls one of his kunai out of the wolf pup's eyes. He stabs the weapon into the animals body, only deep enough to break through it's skin and not damage any organs. He cuts open the pup and carefully cuts out the stomach. Miyako slowly and carefully cuts off the thin membrane that lines the stomach. He looks over to Soraio and motions at his canteen. Soraio hands Miyako his canteen with a feminish smile on his face. He grabs the canteen and sits it in the sand so it stays upright. He carefully squeezes the membrane and a little bit of water drips into the canteen. Miyako continues to do this for a few minutes, getting a sufficient amount of water in the canteen he drops the membrane onto the ground and slides the canteen into his pouch. "If anyone needs a drink, ask me." Miyako growls as he stands up. He looks ahead. It was still dark and it was getting colder, but they had to press on.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 14, 2009)

The tunnel seemed to twist and turn for miles, and Yuukaku was beginning to question Shibato's motives in creating such a labyrinthine passageway for them to apparently find him. The dust was beginning to irritate his eyes too, and Sousuke was still bleeding heavily, though he was nowhere near as badly hurt as Matsuko.

From the dark, a pinprick of light shot into the pair's eyes, as the exit presented itself. The gradient grew steeper as they neared the source of bright mountain air, and they emerged onto a small plateau of sorts, littered with those same cat idols.

Furthest away from them was a fountain spilling clear mountain water - probably a sacred spring of some description. Before he had a chance to move towards it however, Yuukaku felt a grip around his ankle; eyes wide, he moved his gaze downwards to see not an enemy, but a beaten and bruised Shibato. 

'Yuukaku... Sousuke... don't...'

'Don't what?' The cocky voice caught the two genin by surprise. They couldn't see anyone. 'You're all going to die here.'

Yuukaku and Sousuke made eye contact and nodded, preparing themselves. No time to escape. They'd have to fight.


----------



## Michellism (Jun 14, 2009)

Land of Windmills

Matsuko's wound was still bleeding but Yuukaku's makeshift bandage had managed to slow it down considerably. Paika feed her some water as the genin rested against the Mountain wall. Sousuke and Yuukaku had gone on ahead to find Shibato and Matsuko just hope they would make it back in time.

"You ninja sure are strong" Paika said wiping the sweat off of Matsuko's brow. She smiled at the genin who struggled to keep conscious. "Thats why i need to elimanate you" Paika's words sending a chill down Matsuko's spine as if almost on cue her body went numb. The water she had been given was a special toxin made by Paika that numbs the nerve and renders the body useless. "It'll heal your wound but your not going anywhere for a while" Paika laughed her Royal demeanor had vanished as she got up, The sun beaming down on her creating a malice like appearence to her. "Goodbye" And with that Matsuko's eyes drifted into the darkness as her body went numb.

Sunagakure

The rush of blood had sent Hikaru crashing into a nearby watermelon shop crushing everything the man own. Hikaru popped up from it wearing half a watermelon on head, Yabimichi happily licking the juices off of her face as the disgruntled Shop owner watched in horror as his life's work had been crushed. Hikaru dumbfounded looked around and then to the shop owner "Sorry about your melons Mister" She said as she digged into her pocket.

Pulling out a handful of soaked money and change she smiled and ran off waving to him "Hope it covers the damage". The shop owner was stuck in a stupor afterall it wasnt everyday that a giant sandworm ripped threw the city spewing out children who destroyed shops and then paid for it. Hikaru caught up to her teammates who were still coughing out the nasty blood. "You guys okay?" She asked as her face was cleaned thanks to her dog.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 14, 2009)

Taiyo only had one sip of water so far as they continued on, and he began to worry if they would make it in time. He could smell the scent of gasoline, but figured that it was probably far away. "Do you guys smell that?" he asked his team mates, looking at both of them.

"Yea...the gasoline smell?" Soraio asked.

"Yes...what about you Miyako?" Taiyo asked his other team mate, looking at him.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 14, 2009)

Luckily, Tenshi had moved his headband from over his nose to over his mouth. "I guess my mouth got off easy, huh?" He said quietly, walking over to Vergil's sword, which was lost in the current of blood. Wiping it off, he examined it for a second then walked over to Vergil. "Here." The genin said, handing the weapon to Vergil then turning around and walking away.

Tenshi walked over to his teammates. "We should find a hotel or something so we can wash off. I hope you all brought extra clothes." He told them.

--------------

Hinote grabbed some sticks from outside the cave he and Tsuuki found and brought them in. He placed them in a small pile and flipped handsigns. "Hisaki no Jutsu." He said, shooting a small stream of flames from his hands, igniting the sticks. "Tsuuki, stay here for a bit. I'm gonna look around." Hinote told his teammate, walking out of the cave.

"Minooooooooooooori?" He called out. "Where are you?"


----------



## Cjones (Jun 14, 2009)

"Minooooooooooooori?" He called out. "Where are you?"

Minori pulled herself out of the hole she was hiding in. Minori made them leave her there till the coast was cleared so they wouldn't be targeted again.

"I'm over here Hinote" Minori yelled comming out from behind a tree to his right. She sat up against the tree and sighed a little. _"Didn't think I'd use up that much chakra. I've got to be more careful"_ she tells herself. The clouds outside began to get darker and bigger indicating that a storm wasn't to far off. _"When exactly is that sandstorm suppose to hit?"_

_In Konoha_
Hideo and Azumo sat in the living room of their house conversating between themselves.

"I never thought we'd be reduced to just sitting around the house doing nothing" Azumo said taking a sip of tea.

"Well remember dear your retired, besides the Hokage sends me on missions now and then" Hideo reminded her. Azumo sat her cup down and walked towards a window that faced toward the street.

"Yea, but how big of a mission is it? Watching the border? Cargo duty? Nothing big anymore" Azumo exclaimed. Hideo laid back staring up at the ceiling even though he didn't want to admit it, but she was right.

"Well Azumo we're getting older. Why do you think Minori decided to become a ninja? As non-chalant as she is I never thought she would have decided to become one." 

Azumo came from the window and sat back at her orginally sit across from her husband "Which reminds me. I wonder how Minori is doing?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 15, 2009)

Ike was covered in liquid but he felt he had vanquished the evil side to himself and now believed that he was a hero that only existed for the betterment of mankind.

"Sensei! Where shall we go? There are many unfortunates in the world that need help. We must free them!." he noticed an Uchiha sitting by a tree and completely unfazed by the whole situation.

"I know you! I saw you in the Academy once. That was the day I forgot my clothes!" Ike declared, proud of his recollection. "You're on our team?!" he asked with wonder-filled eyes.

_______________________________________________________

Having disposed of the giant Sand creature, the Mion and co decided to scout around the area a little and recuperate. They all ate and re-hydrated themselves in silence. Scorpion, looked back at the fire of the burning creature

"That black sssmoke will attract attention." he said watching the smoke rising to the sky.

"Ah yummy! Mion said grinning. " Uh..I've been getting bored with these sub-standard fights. The last bunch of genin were utterly useless. Had it not been for the way they died it was almost a complete waste of energy."  she said grumpily.

"Agreed. The caliber of our opponents have so far been poor." Atos said

"I think the forest down there should provide more of a challenge. Probably only the best have made it through. Oh I do hope that Kaion boy is there!" Mion said immediately getting worked up. She calmed herself. 'Savour it...' she thought to herself.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 15, 2009)

Hinote looked around a bit after Minori showed herself. "I was just gonna say... That maybe you should be in the cave with Tsuuki. You have been doing quite a bit. I'm sure you are low on chakra. Not to mention you have to be physically exhausted as well." He told her, stretching a little bit.

"Go in there. Rest up. I will keep an eye out for other teams. Kay?" He asked, pulling out his sword.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 15, 2009)

(Chunin Exams)

The rain genin celebrated by taking a swim in the oasis lake, All of them coming prepared as if going to the beach had stripped off their ninja gear and were wearing bathing suits. Hyoshi dunked his head wearing merely his boxers which he had sewn the "door" shut so his thing wouldn't pop out. Catching a fish between his teeth he raised up his head, Dreads soaked and looked at the others with a smile on his face. "I caught dinner" Hyoshi said not bothering to take out the fish from his mouth.

Gyoshi was playing tag with two other shadow clones he had created and unfortunately for him he was losing. "Damn your fast" Gyoshi said as his clone quickly dodged a dreadful poke of doom. The clones were working in perfect harmony as a way to not get tagged and become the disease like symptom known as being "it". "Okay im coming out" Sakumi's voice ringed out from behind a rock which she had been using for privacy sakes while she changed. 

She came out wearing a white two piece bathing suit which showed off her developing body, Gyoshi's game of tag quickly came to an abrupt pause and Hyoshi dropped the fish from his mouth as the genin watched mouth agaped at her beauty. "The hell you guys are staring?!" Sakumi barked feeling more an embrassed then anything. Without waiting for a reply she ran in and cannon balled herself into the lake causing the water to splash her dumbfounded teammates. 

(Land of Windmills)

Shibato had gotten hurt from protecting the crazy old man that led the village but the hinder had gotten the best of him as he know laid on the floor bruised and beaten. Sousuke and Yuukaku staring down the massive man who had the old man in his sights. "The Leaf Village must be running out of ninja if their sending babies on missions" The man said followed by a powerful laugh.

"BABIES!" Sousuke's temper quick to flare stepped forward a bit as Yuukaku's arm stopped him from acting rash. "Hey whats the -" Before Sousuke could finish Yuukaku explained why he stopped him "We need to work together, As much as we don't like each other that behemoth is too much for either one of us to take out on their own" Sousuke's arrogance swelling up responded "Speak for yourself i can take him down with one hand tie behind my back"

Though he sounded confident his body was still flowing with fresh blood thanks to Zuuba's wild swings. "I know its hard for you Sousuke but try not to be an Idiot" Sousuke merely ignored his teammates comment as the massive man came barreling towards them "Lets see which one of you i can crush first" The two genin jumped out of the way as Hyozuran rammed his giant sized fist into the ground punching a small crator into it.

Sousuke landed on his feet and charged head on for the maniac, Evading a giant kick Sousuke delivered a powerful punch to the mans abdomen sending him skid back a bit. The confident genin smiled a bit before turning around and clenching his throbing fist "This guy's a fucking wall" Sousuke said trying to shake off the pressure off if his hand, before he had time to react Hyozuran pounded Sousuke's face with a powerful kick to the temple sending him crashing into a cat statue. "Now it's your turn" The man said as he turned to Yuukaku.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 15, 2009)

The huge man had obviously considered Sousuke the more immediate threat, despite his injuries. Taking advantage of this, Yuukaku prepared a combo of jutsu for the idiot - it'd mean Sousuke getting beat up a bit, but he couldn't intervene at this level. He'd have to wait. 

Making the handseals, Yuukaku used henge.

As Sousuke flew inevitably into one of the many cat statues decorating the curious place, the hopefully stupid man turned around to face is second opponent.

'Right, you're - wuh?!'

He stood facing a second Sousuke, who began mocking him. 'Turns out you weren't as fast as you thought you were', he smiled. 'But then, I'm just an illusion - it's him you want to be worrying about'. The second Sousuke pointed behind the big man, just in time to see Yuukaku sprinting towards him, kunai out.

'You nearly had me there kid!', the ninja laughed, 'but why the heck would you tell me where the real you is?!' With that, he cannoned directly into Yuukaku, who... vanished?

'What the -'

*Slash*

He yelled out as the real Yuukaku repeated his earlier move, cutting the tendons behind his knees. Yuukaku smiled to himself, panting. That combo had used up quite a bit of chakra: creating a bunshin, then henging himself to look like Sousuke. Even then, he had only managed to cut the guy's legs, his reactions were so - _*argh!*_

A huge fist rammed into Yuukaku's stomach, who just had time to see his adversary standing in front of him, before he flew painfully into the rock face behind him. He tried to stifle a yell as he dragged himself to his feet, his bones jarred from the impact. He went to move forward, then stumbled at a sharp pain in his stomach - a trickle of blood slipped from his lips. 

He'd cut his tendons - _how the hell could that guy even stand?_


----------



## Muk (Jun 15, 2009)

Wukong shows up some 10 minutes later, this time not in his henge shadow form. Fully clothed in new clothing he greets Ike in the same voice as before with the 'shadow'.

"Hi Sensei, hi Ike, and hi Uchiha boy. So is this the team?" Wukong asks 'innocently'.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 15, 2009)

Ike looks up at Wukong and having quite a strong form of ADD, completely forgets the fact he was talking to the Uchiha and runs up to the new person. 

"Wukong. I remember seeing a big poster of you. You looked like a big monkey then! Did you change? Can you change like that?" Ike said excitedly, getting confused with the movie poster for King Kong, not realising it was a poster he attacked it, 

"I remember I saw people changing into other things in the academy. I saw someone change into the Hokage. I thought it was the Hokage and I ran out the door. Then Kenjii Sensei dragged me back saying it was Hedge no jutsu. Hedge? No that doesn't sound right. Hemp no jutsu! That's it! Yeah, so I tried it but I couldn't do it. They said it's because I'm too small, I can't see people's faces properly and so I end up making their bottom half of their face bigger than the top half."

"Sorry I talk too much. Tell me if I talk too much. My mum hits my head when I talk too much. You can do that too, but not too hard, because if you hit my head too hard I'll get even smaller! And then what will I do?" Ike said seriously. Someone said it as a joke but he took it as fact and now he couldn't get the nonsense out of his head.


----------



## Muk (Jun 15, 2009)

"Ahh, thanks for telling me," Wukong says and hits Ike on his head.

He was waiting for the sensei to say something about their team and stuff. He was rather surprised that the sensei didn't stop his prank against Ike earlier.

He walks up close to the sensei to examine him, whether or not he's just a statue or not.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 15, 2009)

Yuukaku laid against the rock face as the Giant man clenched his face in his palm applying fearful pressure to it. "I'm gonna crush your skull kid" Before Hyozuran could accomplish his tasks he felt to shuriken invade the side of his arm. Turning over he saw a bloody panting Sousuke who had emegred from the Cat Statue's rubble. "Hey assface! NO ONE BEATS UP THAT LOSER YUUKAKU BUT ME!" 

Sousuke ran full speed at the man who had let go of Yuukaku's head, sliding between Hyozuran's legs Sousuke grabbed his team mate and managed to evade a kick that collided with the rocky wall. "Hey dipshit you okay?" Sousuke asked as Yuukaku nodded his head, He could still feel the immense pressure of the mans grip. "Who are you calling dipshit, Dipshit?" Yuukaku said as the two shared something of a smile. Shibato had forced himself up his body still damaged from his previous battle. "SOUSUKE! YUUKAKU! GET OUT OF THE WAY!" Shibato called out as he formed quick hand signs.

Yuukaku quickly realizing the tiger sign kicked Sousuke which sent both of them flying into opposite directions "FIRE STYLE! FIRE BALL JUTSU!" Shibato called out as the stampeding ball of fire seemed to have done the job. To their astonishment the man had survive his body covered in disgusting burns. "Is that it..Pathetic" Hyozuran said as he laughed it off the smoke still emitting from his clothes.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 16, 2009)

The Hokage strolled out towards the training grounds as Peter was staring blankly into space. He had a tendency to do this, in his head he would be in some far away place replaying a movie that he just watched or something. Mio was not impressed as Ike and Wukong looked up at him, poking him occasionally to see if he was still alive.

"STOP POKING YOUR SENSEI!" Mio bellowed. Ike screamed, turned too quickly and fell over.

"But he's like a statue!" he said looking up at her and then clamped his mouth shut as he gazed into her angry eyes "I'm sorrydon'tkillme!"

Mio sighed. "Once he gets like this it's near impossible to get him out of the state. Apparently he's extremely good under torture..." though she often suspected it was because he REALLY didn't know anything of use. "How the hell did he become Jounin?" she said.

"Well at any rate I believe he has a mission for you. He practically begged me for this. Seems like the..." she was about to insult him but thought better of it infront of his students, "seems like he has had something of his stolen by someone or other whilst it was en route here. I'm not utterly keen on you going but it shouldn't be too difficult." she said

"As far as I know it's in the bird country. You should know how to get there, we went on an avian excursion once, if you remember." Mio said, "We're on friendly terms with them so it shouldn't be a problem gaining access. Ike, for god sake lad, remember to put your clothes on in the morning. We don't want an international incident like the last time a kage visited here." 

Ike remembered standing butt-naked infront of the Kazekage. It was in all the newspapers. He was actually quite proud of that.

"Don't be proud of it you idiot!" Mio shouted. Ike snapped out of his daydream and nodded furiously. "Now get going!"


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2009)

"Boark Boark Boark ..." Wukong tried making bird/chicken sounds as he heard they were heading to the bird country.

*butt naked eh? Now I wonder if I can get Ike to do that again*

"I am sorry for earlier Hokaga-sama," Wukong apologizes for him poking their jounin.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 16, 2009)

(Flashback 30 years ago Konoha)

"Yuna Uchiha you Passed Congratulations" The ninja said as he handed Yuna a bright ble brand new leaf village headband. Yuna was only 9 years old at the time but she had graduated at the top of her class. She looked much different back then then she does now, Her long black hair ended around her waist, The Uchiha Clan proudly worn on the back of her white high collar shirt, and her two black eyes that had so much passion in them. She ran home that day excited to tell her parents and younger brother the news.

The sun rose high as not a cloud in sight could be seen, The birds sang as Yuna ran threw the busy streets ending up in the Uchiha district. Running into her house with a smile she was surprised to see her family waiting for her there. "SURPRISE!" They yelled as the smile on her face grew even more. "We knew you would pass Yuna" Her father said leading her into the house as a proud look adorned his face. "We're so proud Yuna" Her mother added to her father's already encouraging words. 

Behind them stood Yuna's little brother Shiden, His hair medium length dark blue hair styled in the Uchiha fashion with The back spiked up as the bangs passed his cheeks, He held a shiny red pinwheel in his hand, it was his most prize possession. Handing it to his sister "Shiden" She said surprised by her little brother sister's gesture, The windmill spiralled and danced as Shiden blew on it. "Congratulations Big Sis" He said with a big smile on his face as the pinwheel continued to dance it's fragile dance.

(Present, Konoha - Sunagakure border)

Yuna stared with melancholy at the now worm out and tattered pinwheel. Her hair was now styled more like her brother was, The Uchiha clan crest gone from her life as well as her Right eye. She placed her right hand over her eye as she watched the Pinwheels dance come to an end. "Shiden" She could barely speak his name as tears welt up in her eye and a knot built in her throat. Siyatsu walked ahead as he tried to remember how to get to Sunagakure in order to pick up his idiot protege.

Siyatsu turned around and instantly remembered the thing "You still have that?" Siyatsu asked with surprise in his voice, Yuna who was knocked out of her flashback looked at him and nodded. "Wow It's been forever since i seen that thing heh I remember how you use to show it off to everybody the day you got it" He said with a smile, as Yuna remembered the fond times. "Come on Sunagakure's waiting for us" Siyatsu said as he led the way.

(Sunagakure)

Rakiyo pushed himself up from the bloody wreckage, his body and clothes were soaked with the sandworm's blood and his wounds were still ripe from the battles he had within the tunnel."I hate Sunagakure!" Rakiyo yelled out as he wiped the blood out of his face. To his surprise he looked up to see Gan and Hikaru looking down at him "What are you looking at?" Rakiyo asked with trademark attitude. Hikaru quickly hugged him as Yabimichi started to lick the Blood off of him "Thanks, Without you we wouldn't have survived as long as we did" Gan merely nodded in agreement as the two left to catch up with their team.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 16, 2009)

Mio sighed sharply as Wukong apologised. She nodded in acknowledgement, smiled as best she could and leaned over so she was looking, at least Wukong in the eye.

"It seems your Uchiha friend has contracted whatever your jounin has. I shall assign a chuunin to your team. Be careful there, its your first mission and somehow I let myself get talked into giving you a C rank mission."

She then knelt down and spoke to Ike.

"Use your head, Ike. Don't be so impulsive all the time. You are a Konoha shinobi so act like one." She said in a friendly yet stern manner. "Now get to the gates. The chuunin should be there to greet you."

Meanwhile at the gates a white haired teen, in a red coat was sitting on a tree, swinging her legs.

"These motherfuckers better not piss me off." She said grinning


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 16, 2009)

Miyako inhaled deeply and he could smell a hint of gasoline. "Yeah...I smell it Taiyo." He says as he continues walking forward. "What of it?" Miyako asks, not really interested in the gasoline situation, he just wanted to finish this part of the exam. He yawns for a long period of time, brushing his hair out his face with his hands. He was pretty sure they they were almost done, but he wasn't one hundred percent positive about that. So he continued to trudge on, his two team mates following him in the cold desert night.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 16, 2009)

Mion and co ran down the massive dune, not wasting any more time. The storm would hit in a few days and they had to secure, food and most importantly, shelter.

They ran through the lush greenery of the forest and soon came to a large clearing. Atos looked around.

"Surrounded?" He said

"Yes but by what?" Scorpion said looking intensely at the trees. Mion however was off like a shot, again craving something. There was a massive squak and several wet snaps. Mion appeared before them covered in blood and feathers.

Scorpion actually looked amused at her, luckily she didn't catch the snigger or else the team may have had problems.

"Birds. Fucking big ones." Mion said finishing Scorpions earlier sentence. "Whist I was up there I found a team of genin. I want them." She demanded, cleaning her self up.

"Well it makes sense. Let's go." Scorpion said, the trio leaping off to face Team 2 from Konoha


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 16, 2009)

"Well, don't you think its sort of weird that we're smelling gasoline in the desert?" Taiyo asked, then catching a glance of Mion when she killed the birds. She looked at them. "Someone saw us." he said, and then three genin with the Kumogakure village sign on their forehead protectors. "SO THESE ARE THE BITCHES WITH THE DUDE WHO STOLL MY BLADES!" Taiyo yelled, pointing at Kuro. He unsheathed his blades from his back, stairing at the genin before them, waiting for whoever would make the first move.

Taiyo decided he would, and swung both his blades inward, making a move to at least slice one of them with the swing.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 16, 2009)

Miyako glares at Taiyo some, "You're an idiot...Taiyo" he growls at his team member angrily. Miyako commands Soraio to take the other male whom was attacking them. Soraio smiled and unsheathed his sword preparing for a fight. Miyako jumped to the side and got ready to face the only female on the opposing team. He quickly activates his sharingan and focuses on the incoming team. Unlike Taiyo, Miyako waits for the opponents to come to him.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 17, 2009)

"Uchiha, Hyuuga and swordsman, you guys know which ones to take right?" Scorpion said

"Of course we do, don't be such an idiot!" Mion screamed

"It matters not! Their blood will stain the earth." Atos shouted.

Scorpion positioned himself infront of the Hyuuga, whilst Mion took on the Sharingan user, leaving Atos with the swordsman. "Go." Scorpion said. All three threw smoke grenades, all a slightly different colour

Miyako vs Mion

Mion had THAT look in her eye. "You and your doujutsus. We know almost everything there is about them sweetheart and you. are. going. to SCREAM!" she said in a frantic charge, using her speed to close the distance between the two, flipping forward and launching herself with a flying kick.

Atos vs Soraio

"We shall meet later!" Atos growls at the Hyuuga that had his weapons. Each one had specialties, unfortunately Hyuuga wasn't one of Atos's, though he did have a strategy for such people. His chains lashed out at Soraio right arm as he unshheathed his sword. A swordsman without his weapon was just a man, which is why Atos had welded his chains to his skin. Soraio expertly blocked the powerful strikes, but another barrage came at him, Atos keeping him at distance.

Taiyo vs Scorpion.

"Seems I'm left with the dregs." Scorpion said standing on a tree looking down. He knew enough about the Hyuuga to know to keep his distance. Many had died in retieving information about the clans of Konoha but the intel would prove priceless here. There were too many people here to use his arsenal just yet. He had been used to fighting Atos so the blades were not a problem, he thought as he jumped over the incoming blade.

"You'll have to do better than that I'm afraid." he said waiting for him to make the next move.


----------



## Tian (Jun 17, 2009)

Kimirasu realised that his team was a bit wierd.One part of himself thought _"You are no better when it comes down to it_ but the other part thought _Of course I am any better. I mean they started poking petero?! How wierd can you get?"_ as he thought this he said "Guys, had you ever thought he's meditating? He might be a smelly drunk of a jounin but that doesn't mean he can't meditate" he told them. 

He took out a book with a fan on the book cover from the back pocket of his cargo pants and began to read to himself silently _"sasuke was one of greatest uchiha men of all time. He proved time and again his greatest. One of the main reasons for this was his elder brother Itachi Uchiha, one of the most powerful men of all time...."_ and continued reading because he had nothing to do but wait for his sensei to stop whatever he was doing.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 17, 2009)

The Hokage looked at the Uchiha and smiled.

"Yes, I wish he were meditating. Unfortunately I had a Yamanaka look at him at one point, turns out he replays entire movies in his head. He'll be done in about an hour and a half. You guys go on. You have a very competent chuunin waiting for you at the gates. She'll take you to the bird country. Meanwhile.." Mio hoisted the large man up over her slender shoulder

"I have some business with this man." her eyes went dark and there was a horrid cold air about them suddenly. This was the Hokage's rage, one that was famous through all the 5 countries. She was going to take him straight to a Yamanaka and have him relive an entirely different film. "Buzzsaw" - the scariest movie of all time. Actually banned in Konoha.

"Off you go then." she said walking away with the huge lump over her shoulder


----------



## Tian (Jun 17, 2009)

Kimirasu looked at the hokage for a second before she left and said "Who is our chuunin. What jutsu do they know and what kind of ability level do they have" he asked."It's just that it's good to know their capability before we leave for the gates" he said.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 17, 2009)

(Sunagakure)

The commotion in the city had quelled down as the giant sandworm was removed via reverse summoning jutsu by the fellow Sand Jounin in the village. Vergil had been called forth to the Kazekage's mansion to explain the events that had occured as team 5 and Mia ate some food after washing up. Rakiyo had been treated by the medical unit as he suffered the most injuries during the missions and now sat atop comfortably on a sand building as he watched the gleam of his headband trace the imbedded symbol.

His arms still stung from using the Raikyuu as the bandages pressed against his skin. The headband revealed his reflection and for a moment he saw his father's face in it, He knew it was merely his mind playing tricks on him and just ignored the imagery. Rakiyo's skin crawled as a cold liquid was poured over his head and ran down his body "WHO THE FUCK!" Rakiyo turned back and was surprised to see Siyatsu and Yuna standing behind him.

"Drunken Sensei what are you doing here?!" Rakiyo asked barely able to hide his excitement, Siyatsu smiled at the genin as his fiery red hair danced in the wind "Here to pick you up, Need you to come with me and Yuna on a very important mission" Siyatsu said as he patted the genins head, Yuna looked around and asked "What the hell happened here?" Refferring to the various sand jounin and the giant hole that now decorated the busy sand village streets. "No doubt had something to do with you" Siyatsu said with a certain encouragement in his voice as Rakiyo chuckled deviantly.

"So you had to use it huh?" Yuna interrupted their idiotic moment as she reffered to the freshly laced bandages around his arms. Before Rakiyo had time to respond Yuna went off "What did I tell you about using THAT jutsu!" Rakiyo put his head down a bit as if being yelled by his own mother a rare moment to see for anyone who knew the Genin. "Now now He's alive and thats all that matters" Siyatsu said trying to play peacekeeper between the two "I'm sorry" Rakiyo said catching the two by surprise

"But i just had to use it, I needed to protect someone!" Rakiyo bellowed out remembering the beast that had attacked Him and the others while lost in the tunnels. The two stared at each other for a bit before Siyatsu entered the conversation "You did the right thing Rakiyo, Now lets get out of here" Siyatsu said adjusting the Sake gourd around his waist "What about Vergil Sensei and the Others?" Rakiyo asked not knowing what he should do "I'm pretty sure Vergil wouldn't mind you tagging along with me, After all I am your New Sensei" Rakiyo's eyes widen at the revalation

Siyatsu merely nodded at the excited genin "Uh-huh You are now apart of Team Siyatsu" The drunk said with a comforting smile on her face "AWESOME!" Rakiyo cried out as he held his sensei "Hey hey no hugging there could be chicks watching and then what!?" Siyatsu said as the two quickly gained their distance "Your right, Good thinking Drunken Sensei!" Siyatsu's face quickly grew annoyed "Alright kid listen if your gonna have to stop calling me Drunken Sensei okay how about Handsome Sensei or Drop dead gorgeous Sensei Or MAGNIFICENT UBER PWING GOD SENSEI!" Siyatsu cried out making something of a spectacle "No Drunken Sensei's just fine" Rakiyo said knocking Siyatsu out of his dream world before the two shared a laugh.

"Come on you two" Yuna said growing impatient though she couldn't help but hide the smile that had grown on her face from watching the two interact as she began to head out the village. Rakiyo and Siyatsu nodded as they began to leave the village "Wait were not gonna walk all the way back are we?" Rakiyo asked annoyed and a bit tired. Yuna looked over at Siyatsu smirked at the two. "You know Rakiyo I'm not only a Tenreiken. Drunk of the leaf and the sexiest Ninja alive" He said as he bit his thumb the blood dripping down as he formed a quick succession of handsigns as he placed his hand on the floor. A giant puff of smoke clouded their Vision as the image became clear Rakiyo was in awe as Siyatsu sat atop a giant red and purple centipede "I'm also called the Rebel of the Centipede Paths" He said with a smile looking down at the two.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 17, 2009)

Mio paused as she thought about Kagami.

"She's a projectile and trap specialist. She's not too far off jounin level actually, she has to watch her mouth a little and learn some decorum but, extremely talented. Her accuracy may well be on par with some elite jounins. I certainly have never seen her miss."

"You'll know her when you see her." She said, "Good luck." Mio then disappeared, whisking the fat man away.

As she travelled she saw a group of protesters in the streets. Not too large but it was enough to make her concerned. She would need to confront the directly, but not with the tub of lard on her back. She hurried to the Yamanaka clan.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 17, 2009)

Miyako vs Mion

Miyako smirks some, "Screaming never hurts sweety" he says sweetly. He bends backwards and dodges the kick, the smoke made it a bit more difficult but he managed. He pulls a kunai out of his pouch and flings it as his opponent, Miyako knew it would be easily dodged, he just needed time to come up with a strategy. "Won't you grace me with the knowledge of your name?" Miyako asks in charming voice.

Soraio vs Atos

Soraio used his sword to block the incoming attacks of his opponent, the barage seemed endless. '_I need to find a way to close the distance_' Soraio thought to himself, the barage of his enemies weapons continued as he tried to figure out a plan of attack.


----------



## Tian (Jun 17, 2009)

"Okay then, we should be off, come on wukong and ike" he said as he walked to the gates and began reading again as he walked.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 17, 2009)

Taiyo activated his Byakugan, the veins around his eyes popping out as his vision became a full 360, of course with that one blind spot, which he would have to cover. _"I'm gonna have to use combos of my blades and my Byakugan to take him out..."_ Taiyo thought as he began to charge after Scorpion, just getting a little closer then swinging his right blade as a long range attack, still getting closer. He quickly swung his left blade to chop the branch he was standing on off, quickly sheathing it again. He jumped to meet Scorpion in the air, his right blade also sheathed so he could close off some chakra points.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 17, 2009)

A blood curdling scream rang down a dark and dank hallway. 4 people ran down the hallway into a door on the right. Inside this dark room a lone tv sits infront of them the screen as black as nothing. A man slowly creeps over toward the television and cuts it on only to jump back infright as he watches his girlfriend try and escape another room.

The girlfriend beats on one of the doors as if her life dependent on it and when she has given up all hope her last attempt is to try and escape through a man hole...I hope we didn't forget to mention that this lady was morbidly obese and any can of escape option for her was unfathomable to think of unless you some diet food infront of her.

Everything vanishes out of nowhere going into a room. In this rooms sits a blond haired blue eyed man obviously a Yamanaka and to his right was the Hokage.

"Why isn't he responding" the Hokage bellowd out.

"He will respond in 3....2....1"

"Heheheheheh what's wrong with her? She can't fit through there it's like putting Kaion in a room of homosexual people....where am I" Petero finally wonder's as he puts a dumb dazed look in his face. He scans the room and his eyes set on the person in front of him.

"AH! IT'S OLD-LADY MIO!" Then a silent whistle let's out from beind Petero's chair and a violent stank accompany it a few seconds later. "Uh oh I"m in deep doodie. It reminds me of that one time when my wife became...the man."

_Flashback
Petero sits in the bedroom of his house watching television it was some kind of rundown sitcom, but that's besides the point. Petero's wife came seductivly walking into the room and her eyes locked on to her husband like he was the prey and she was the hunter.

"Wha..what are you...looking at honey?" Petero wondered nervousness surronding his voice.

"The pants....loose'em" she said turning off the television.

"I...I don't really want I've had a headache and-TAKE'EM OFF!" His wife screamed at him.

"O..okay hunny" Petero said nervously pulling down his pants. Then a out of Petero's house into the streets of Konoha.

"NOOOOOOOOOOOHHHH....Why!?...WHY!?...I AM YOUR HUSBAND!"
End_

Petero shutters at the thought of that time. "Ah crap and now she's going to do even worse...she might make me get nuuude for her and show off my supple body while she stands there and stare like some OLD WHORE ON THE STREET!" A dumb moment for Petero as the very last part of his sentence he said outloud in front of the same Hokage.

(Forest in Suna)

Minori actually to Hinote's advice and leaned up agains the cave entrance. She was inside the cave so if it rained she was safe, but she could also look out into the forest. Minori gazed up at the clouds as they grew blacker and blacker. The forest turned into a dark place as a shadow loomed over it the wind begining to pick up.

_"I can feel it...this is no ordinary storm."_


----------



## Vergil (Jun 17, 2009)

*Mion vs Miyako.*

"Ah, I suppose I can give you my name. It'll be good to hear you scream it out as I het on top of you. Tell me....you ever been with a girl before." she smiles seductively. "This here, this is just foreplay!"

The kunai hutles towards her and for a moment she wants it to pierce her but then, quite erratically moves out of the way. she watches as the smoke clears. 'part one of two' she thinks, pulling out a few kunai which was the second part of a chemical. One that makes you temporarily blind. Zhe insisted on the temporary part as at some point she wanted them to see her on top of them, pulling out organs they needed. Nothing made her happier. 

Her mind raced ahead and she smiled. Projectiles wouldn't work on the sharingan user. She had a few options though. To make him use it so much his chakra would deplete, or to use techniques he couldn't dodge. A few handseals later she had two mizu bunshins facing the Uchiha. 

"Come now. This will be like an orgy." she said, smiling seductively.

*Scorpion vs Taiyo*

"Hmph. Close combat isn't my thing." he said. He used his grappling hook to retreat, firing it behind him and into the trees. He pulled himself sharply out of harms way. His speciality was fire. It always had been, and he was a bit of a pyromaniac. He wanted nothing more than to set the entire place on fire.

He further from the group, wanting to isolate the Hyuuga. He knew enough about the eyes to formulate a plan.

*Konoha*

"Yo! Bitches, took you kids long enough!" Kagami said as she somersaulted out of the trees, landing gracefully at the gate, with her finger pointed to the sky, hand on her hip and a cheeky smile. "Kagami has arrived!"

Ike pointed. 

"Wow! That's like Dante-sensei!" he said, "I saw him do it once and it was cool! I tried to do it but I fell over. It's awesome that you can do it, I wanna do it!"

Kagami blushed at the mere mention of her hero.

"Dante-san..." she said getting weak at the knees. She was dressed like him, even had dyed her hair, white like his and put in white contact lenses, making everyone believe she was Hyuuga when she wasn't. She'd constantly been rejected by him because she was too young and... a little too far in Crazytown.

"10 ponts!" she said pointing to Ike. Then looked at the Uchiha "-10 because you're reading something that isn't porn! Dante-san always reads porn!"

She looked at Wukong. "You get....I dunno. Nothing yet. Ok so Names, occupation, specialties, do you think Dante-san is hot? Will we eventually get married?...." she blushed again and had what looked like a nosebleed

*With the Hokage*

"Hokage-sama calm down!" it had taken 6 jounin to hold her back as she was fully ready to use her chakra scalpel on the fat man.

"Gyaaah! Just one organ! I swear it'll be just one. I'll use the kidney. He only needs one!" she shouted.

"Hokage-sama!" Tenka said resting his hand on her shoulder. It had a calming effect.

"Fine fine! let go. I'm fine!" The jounin let her go and she exhaled sharply. "Petero, get your farting fat ass outta here and go to your team! They are about to embark on a mission and you're here about to be an organ doner." she looked at his blank face

"MOVE!"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 17, 2009)

Miyako smirks some "I prefer a little bit of one-on-one, an orgy is so...bothersome" he says in a sweet voice. He watched the two clones appear. '_Goukakyuu no Jutsu!_' Miyako breathes out a stream of fire that emulates into a large ball at the end, as the fire starts engulfing the three bodies in front of him Miyako starts to come up with a strategy. '_She obviously loves torture and pain...so how am I supposed to hurt her, when all she loves is pain..._' suddenly it hits him and he's ready for the next attack.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 18, 2009)

Land of Windmills

Yuukaku smashed into a cat idol and nearly fell off the mountain top if it where not for Shibato who had saved him via Ninja wire. Sousuke charged at Hyozuran only to be kicked in the abdomen sending him straight against the rock face, his body slamming hard as he fell to his knees. "This guy won't quit" Sousuke thought as he spit out some blood. The man charged for Sousuke ready to smash his head in, Shibato quickly formed some hand signs as a giant wall sprouted from the ground protecting Sousuke from the massive fist.

"Earth Style Mud Wall!" Shibato cried out as the wall smashed into a million pieces as his fist plowed threw it. Yuukaku charged towards the large man as Sousuke charged towards Yuukaku. Using Sousuke's shoulder as a stepping stool Yuukaku jumped high above Hyozuran, The massive man distracted by the Genins jump took three strong kicks to the abdomen "GREAT WHIRLWIND!" Sousuke cried out as Yuukaku wrapped Ninja wire around Hyozuran's neck exposing his body to Shibato.

Shibato's right arm dyed black and his skin grew 100 times harder "KENROU KORI NO JUTSU!" Shibato cried out as he rammed the now boulder like fist into Hyozuran seemingly crushing his chest in as blood spewed from his mouth. With Hyozuran groggy Sousuke and Yuukaku kicked the giant man off the mountain sending him plummeting to his death. "Finally" Yuukaku said as he panted, Sousuke had collapsed on the ground laughing, Their celebration was cut short as a lonely clap echoed threw the place.

Looking to the source of the sound they saw Paika with a rogue ninja standing beside her holding a kunai to the village chief's throat. "Whats Going on!" Shibato said as he took a fighting stance, Paika smiled and responded "I have to say you Leaf Shinobi have really surprised me. Beating my hired thugs and protecting my father from certain death you live up to your village's reputation. But this is the end" Snapping her finger hundreds of Rogue Shinobi appeared out of puffs of smoke Kunai in hand. "Goodbye" Paika said as the ninja charged at team 6.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 18, 2009)

Yuukaku's chakra was nearly depleted - Sousuke looked half dead, and Shibato was pretty beat up himself. The situation was spiraling out of control.

Any jutsu being out of the question, Yuukaku began using his remaining strength kicking and punching his way through the incoming hordes, taking Sousuke's lead. The ninja were weaker than those they had fought before, but their sheer numbers were overwhelming. 

The genin ducked as a giant fireball seared past them, obliterating a dozen ninjas. Yuukaku looked back to see a panting Shibato grinning. 

'If this is all you've got', the jounin began, 'then you're going to be the one dead at the end of this fight!'


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 18, 2009)

The fireball had managed to clear up the numbers quite a bit as team 6 struggled to stay alive as waves upon waves of Rogue ninja came at them. Shibato kicked one of them in the abdomen sending him flying into some of his comrades. One of them sneaked up Shibato wrapping his arms around him "GOTCHA!" The rogue called out as Shibato puffed into a ball of smoke revealing a knocked out Rogue ninja. "WHAT THE!" A voice entered the rogue ninja's ears "Over here" Turning around Shibato rammed a kunai into the Rogue ninja's skull instantly killing him.

Sousuke was much more of a brute of handling the ninja's that came his way taking them out with headbutts, punches, and groin kicks. One of them tried to slice Sousuke from behind with a kunai but Yuukaku had managed to block the attack with a kunai of his own. Sousuke turned back to his partner "Thanks" The genin said as he landed a few kicks and punches to the enemy ninja. Yuukaku had manage to disarm the enemy ninja and sliced the rogue's throat with the Kunai he stole. "Your so useless" Yuukaku said jokingly as he continued to take out and disarm enemy ninja. 

Shibato turned his attention to Paika who was attempting to leave, Shibato threw a kunai that planted itself inside the abdomen of one of the unlucky rogues. BOOOM! The kunai detonated sending any person misfortunate enough to have been standing next to him off the mountain in a million pieces. "KILL HIM!" Paika yelled commanding the Rogue ninja to kill the Village cheif but couldn't move his body. "WHAT ARE YOU DOING!" Paika saw the shadow and saw that it led back to Matsuko who was smiling at her. "Shadow Possession jutsu" The nara girl said as she had managed to save the Village chief from being killed.

Before Paika could make a run for it Shibato wrapped ninja wire around her body restricting her movements as he pinned her down. The jounin directed Sousuke and Yuukaku to hold her down as he turned to Matsuko as he burned her wounds shut. Turning back to Paika he asked "Now tell me whats going on?!" Shibato exclaimed he hated being lied to also though he didnt admit he was worried his assigned genin would've been hurt seriously.


----------



## Muk (Jun 18, 2009)

"Dante... you should try it with some golden eyes. I bet if you show him the evolved Byakugam the gold byakugam, he'd totally fall for you. Or else, ask the hokage sama how to increase your breast size, it always works with men." Wukong gave Kagami is thumbs up.

"Ohh yeah occupation, erm.... Genin, it should be rather obvious, specialization, quarterstaff combat I suppose. And my name is Wukong,"


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 18, 2009)

Burned flesh - of friends and enemies - filled the air with its scent, and the the thin mountain atmosphere stretched out around the party. The scene was so far removed from reality that Yuukaku didn't notice the fantastic invading his brain.

A squark arrested him. He raised his head, expecting the vulture, but this time the owner of the sound was a crow. It cocked its head at him in an amused way, then shook it as if in a gesture of disagreement. Yuukaku's mind was gripped in confusion as much as fear - _what did this mean?_

A popping sound, and the bird disappeared. The world began to constrict, the colours draining until Yuukaku was in a sphere of black, surrounded on all sides by those gleaming grey eyes. They stared knowingly at him, every one a mysterious portal into his own consciousness, every one a part of himself that lay as yet undiscovered. He began to realise. He began to comprehend.

Moving with thick footsteps across the impossible floor, he came to stand in front of one colossal eye. Its pupil dilated as it apparently stared at him, and some kind of image began to form in front of him - trees, ninjas, death, flight... The images were many and connected, but at the same time so distant that their meaning was lost in their collective mire. 

Yuukaku stretched out his hand to touch the surface of the eye. As he did so, the colour around him began to wash back, the sounds to come forth, and he found himself with his fingers pressed firmly against the eyes of Paika, who lay paralyzed beneath him.

Where once he would have jolted back, Yuukaku allowed his poise to linger, frowning and wondering, before slowly drawing away. The woman's eyes shivered open, and he caught them; quite involuntarily, his mouth shifted into an alien smile.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 18, 2009)

Before Yuukaku could do anything he might regret Shibato restricted his arm with Ninja wire prompting a look from him. He merely shook his head no at the genin as Paika began to speak "Power" Team 6 stared at her not quite understanding what she meant. "This village lacks power and it's all because of my father...He's too soft" Her father still holding the sacred water merely stared at his daughter as if she were a stranger. "Our village would forever be nothing more then a meaningless insect in the Ninja World"

"That still doesn't explain what happened" Shibato said his patient growing thin with the woman whose elegant and soft demeanor was long gone, replaced with a more militant type of attitude. "My father was reported lost the truth was that i had hired the rogue Ninja to kill him while he was on his pilgrimage to retrieve the sacred water from the mountain. Normally people are not allowed access to the Mountain and are usaully guarded by our strongest warriors...But you see" She said now shifting her glance to her father "They shared the same view as me, THEY WANTED POWER AS WELL!"

"But a village cheif just can't go missing without anyone noticing and thus i requested Konoha's help and requested for Genin to complete the mission" Shibato interrupting her for a second "Because you thought genin would be no match for your hired thugs huh" Sousuke infuriated now entered the conversation "WELL YOU PICKED THE WRONG GENIN TEAM BITCH!" Shibato allowed the outburst for the moment seeing as he was just as ticked off as Sousuke. "Your father has been found safely and thus our mission is complete, Ill arrange for a couple of ANBU black ops to come over and pick you up once we arrive at Konoha and Ill inform the Hokage of Everything"

(Time Skip, 3 days after the Mission, Konoha)

Sousuke devours a giant plate of ribs as he watches a poorly made martial arts movie. His dad was just as easily entertained as he tried to rob a few ribs away from his son whenever he wasn't looking. A knock on the door interrupted their moment as Sousuke's dad waved him off to answer the door, Sousuke answered the door with a quick jerk "WHAT!" He cried out and stepped back a bit as he saw who it was. "Hey" Shibato said with a smile on his face as he twirled a kunai around his finger.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 18, 2009)

"...." Kagami stared at Wukong intensely. "Golden eyes...? 15 points!" A plethora o scenarios raced through her head. "That'd show those cocky mangakyou bastards...no offense.." she said to the Uchiha.

"Heeh? Quarterstaff huh?" she said looking at the broom handle. "interesting."

"My name's Ike. I like fish and hunting and not wearing clothes. I hate wearing clothes, they're so restrictive. Do I have to wear them? I mean you can say that I don't right? it would.."

"Stop right there. You will keep your clothes on at all times understand? You're allowed to take them off when you need to poop or something. In fact please take them off when you need to poop!"

" Let's walk and talk! Monsieur Uchiha, tell me about yourself as we head off into the crazy unknown wilderness! Exciting stuff. Careful! There's like...monsters and ...bad guys there. I saw a 5 headed beast there with...6 tails and...bad breath kill like....the last hokage! I'll protect you though. Cos I'm awesome like that. No need to thank me it's ok. Don't worry. no, no really its fine." she said imagining rapturous applause. 

Ike hid behind Wukong. The thought of him getting torn to shreds by 5 seperate heads was too much for little Ike "It'll come for us. For me! I'm small, I'm the starter! It'll eat me to get hungrier so it can heat you! Noooo! What will we do Wu? do wu...do wu " Ike's fear soon dissapated as he sang a strange made up song about Wukong's name.

They walked out of the gate and soon started going at pace towards the Bird Country


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 18, 2009)

(Zugaikotsu's lair somewhere within the rain village)

Deep within the Rain village, past the catacombs of tubes and waterways, The cold concrete and sex shops we arrive at another of Zugaikotsu's lair. This one was used more for recruiting and training rather then experiments like the others. Zugaikotsu entered his chamber four Ninjas bowed at his presence as he ascended a few stairs and sat atop of his thrown. The right side of his face had been mutilated due to the fail experiment and now wore bandages to cover the damage. 

The rain could be heard threw the several tubes that invaded the building though they where to far for the echoes of peoples voices to reach them. "What is it?" Zugaikotsu asked the four ninja who were still bowing obviously waiting for him to acknowledge them. "Lord Zugaikotsu we have news to report to you My sire" A male Ninja said, He had short spiky brown hair and wore the Rain village headband with a slash across the symbol on his forehead. 

He adorned a heavy black leather hoody which had many zippers and studs along with fitted black Ninja pants. Wearing black fingerless gloves and Black nail polish it made his skin look almost pale. "Speak" Zugaikotsu said instructing the boy to give him the news. "Yes Sir, I Yari of the Rain has found out that Siyatsu was seen asking for your whereabouts and even went as far as to return to the leaf village" Yari said though he never lifted his head from the bow.

Zugaikotsu grinned intrested with the prospect Siyatsu afterall he had grown much stronger since their last fight. "Siyatsu Sama searching for me?" He laughed to himself a bit "I wonder what he could be doing back at the Leaf Village" He said as he slouched into his chair a bit. "He was last seen in the company of a small blonde genin" Yari's words catching Zugaikotsu's intrest "What did he look like?" Zugaikotsu asked trying to probe more into the situation "He had dark clothing and scars running down his eyes" Yari spoke almost fearfully.

"Ahhh Zenpyou's son...hehehe I wonder if he knows the _truth_" Zugaikotsu said licking his lips with a certain memory in mind. "I wonder if Siyatsu has decided to play teacher again" Zugaikotsu thought as the cold air filled the area. "What shall we do my lord" A red headed girl asked, She wore the sound village headband around her neck the same slash decorating it aswell. "For the time being we will merely watch from the shadows, I suppose your talents are more suited for this Sayori, Keep an eye on them and make sure to watch the both of them closely" She nodded in agreement "Yes my lord" With that she dissapeared into the floor in a fluid motion. 

(Deserts of Sunagakure or is it? lol)

Siyatsu, Yuna, and Rakiyo ride on a giant red and purple centipede that storms threw the desert kicking up sand and debris with each step. Yuna and Rakiyo spitted out grains of sand from their mouth while Siyatsu seemed to be enjoying the ride. "HEY SIYATSU CAN'T THIS THING GO ANY SMOOTHER!" Yuna called out as the Tenreiken turned back to her "Hey it's either this or walking your choice" Siyatsu responded as Yuna merely sat back almost pouting. The Centipede came to a hault as Siyatsu hopped off "Where here"

Rakiyo looked around and all he could see was desert in every direction "Hey drunken sensei you sure you're not too buzzed, THERES NOTHING HERE!" He called out. Siyatsu cleaned out his ear with his pinky and then formed a hand sign "RELEASE!" To their astonishment a massive city appeared in front of them, Numerous buildings and streets decorated their surroundings and the sand was replaced with grasslands. "WHOA!" Rakiyo called out as the city's architecture continued to expand. "Welcome to the city known as Tayuuki" Siyatsu said almost like a tourguide as he introduced the city.


----------



## Muk (Jun 18, 2009)

"Don't worry Ike, if it comes out, I'll point out that you poop and drool all over the place. Also that your meat is so stiff and dry that it wouldn't taste any good. Still however I'd probably place up in front of me, so I can show him just how horrible you'll taste." Wukong noticing Ike hiding behind him.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 18, 2009)

Taiyo stopped chasing Scorpion, tracking him with the shakes in the leaves with his increased range of site. He jumped out into an opening, giving Scorpion a chance to attack.

"Come on you fucking pussy! Are you really scared that I'm gonna be too strong for ya? I won't kill you too slowly..." Taiyo said, pacing the ground. He was preparing himself for whatever attack would come next, unsheathing his left blade. He waited for an attack, still pacing.

Soraio vs. Kuro Atos

Soraio pulled his sword out, readying himself for any attacks that could come from Kuro. He thought he could defend against his blades with a little more knowledge about them, since he had Taiyo on his team, but still kept a close eye on them.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 18, 2009)

Mion vs Miyako.

The fire had no effect on the mizu bunshin and Mion laughed "Are you trying to get me to underestimate you? Not a bad plan or it might just be that you are soft up there. Just hope you're not soft down there..." she said with an evil chuckle. 

"Come at me baby. I'll show you a world of pleasure.."

Atos vs Soraio

Atos spun around violently "Raaaaargh!" he shouted as he unleashed his gouriki senpu, easily able to slice a man in half. Atos would continue his relentless attack on the swordsman, not giving an inch. He seemed defensive, waiting for a moment to counter attack, his eyes looking for a gap in Kuro Atos's attack. A dangerous gamble. The technique he just narrowly avoided, had enough force to create a breeze. Soraio, enjoyed it, still remaining calm, even when the resulting strike hit and damn near chopped a tree down. Still no opening. Soraio waited as Atos continued to press on.

Scorpion vs Taiyo. 

Taiyo had stopped his pursuit of Scorpion which suited him just fine. There was now a big enough distance. A few handseals later a mist descended around the forest, as Scorpion bounded from tree to tree using his Mist Waltz technique. The most basic fire jutsu there was. Trees were covered in the odd mist as Scorpion smiled. 

"Things are about to get hot."

_______________________________________________--

Konoha

Ike looked at Wukong appreciating his reasoning.

"I don't taste nice. My blood is all metally and yucks."

"Wukong, stop teasing the midget!" Kagami said, completely guilty of it herself. The 4 of them bounded through the forest at great speed. Ike, though poor at running was a great leaper, clearing the branches with sublime grace, completely unfitting for one so ungracefull as Ike

It wasn't too long a journey until they arrived at the Bird Country. The village was one that was hit hardest by the great recession of a generation ago. It never recovered and was now a festering pit for bandits and other groups with ill intentions. The Daimyo however was a good man and though was poor, did all that he could to keep the village people happy.

The town they ended up in was on top of a hill, in the forest. A host of guards came at the four ninja, Kagami ushering the genin to stay behind them.

"You. State your business." tey said pointing their spears at the group

"Gah! Get that shit away from me you dipshits. I'm from Konoha. KO-NO-HA! You know your only freaking allies? Let us in! We gotta a package we need retrievin'" Kagami said fearlessly

"We got the clearance for them to go through." A guard said holding up a document.

"Very well. My apologies. I hope you realise the tight security needed here."

"Why is that Kagami-san?" Ike asked curiously

"They got a real problem with thieves round here. We do what we can to help them out, but they're like weeds. Though even when we think we got to the root of it, another bunch comes up. There's a large bandit gypsy village nearby. They strike and move. It's hard to pinpoint them. Even with the awesome Byakugan! Though I'm sure Dante-san could clean up this mess in no time!" she said beaming, proud of something that hadn't even been done yet.

They walked in and were witness to some of the worst poverty imaginable. 

"Try to ignore the beggars. It's hard but you can't help them." she said sadly as they walked the streets


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 18, 2009)

Miyako vs Mion

"Come on babe, I was just tryin' to get you hot and bothered" Miyako says seductively as he reaches into the pouch on the back of his waist pulling out the last two of his ten pointed shuriken. He quickly threw them at the opposing shinobi as he made a few quick handsigns '_Magen - Narakumi no Jutsu_' Miyako already knew that he wouldn't be able to scare it with a image the would scary a normal person, so he took a different approach. Peacefulness and serenity. If his genjutsu went as planned it would make her see what she doesn't want to. Happy people, singing and dancing and being merry, unlike the usual pain and torture she was used to.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 18, 2009)

Taiyo was still tracking Scorpion with his Byakugan. "What kind of dumb ass are you? I can still see you...and your cheasy line right there just showed me that you're most likely a fire user, that wasn't smart..." Taiyo said. He pulled out a kunai, channeling chakra into it. He made sure he was looking at the current spot that Scorpion was in, and chucked it at him. It might not have even been Scorpion, and just something that looked like him, but he hoped it was. The kunai could be seen glowing blue and flying through the mist.


----------



## Muk (Jun 19, 2009)

Wukong observed the 'guards' that were standing and the other security meassures.

Once passed them he comments, "I honestly doubt these guards can do any thing or will do anything to stop those thieves from entering. They are more for show the way they held their weapons."

He probably was still in hearing distance, and he didn't have a problem if it provoked a guard enough, in fact it would probably be for the best, then at least the group knew whether these guards where for show or not.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 19, 2009)

"You're right kid." Kagami said. "Almost all the proper guards got killed a while back. They're just townsfolk that are trying to defend the village."

Kagami sat on a bench. 

"Right you three go and ask about for information on the package. I'm gonna chill here for a bit."

Ike nodded and merrily skipped away, asking happily if there was any info about the lost package. A group of young men watched the kids asking about, figuring they were easy pickings.

__________________________________________

Scorpion vs Taiyo

The kunai nicked the shoulder of Scorpion as he dodged but carried on. The whole area was now surrounded by Mist. He backed off, leaving Taiyo in the middle of it before saying. 

"Katon goukakyou nno jutsu." The fire connected with the mist and the whole area was alight in a matter of seconds. Then the final piece of the puzzle. A few more handseals

"Narakumi no Jutsu" A genjutsu that made the fire look worse than it was. He waited for Taiyo to make his move. 

It was around that time that Scorpion noticed that there were no animals fleeing the burning forest as they usually were. "Where have they gone?" he asked himself. The forest was eerily silent.

Miyako vs Mion

A calm breeze blew through Mion's hair as bunny rabbits and village folk started having a festival of some sort. They ushered Mion into the party. Mion growled and went hell for leather trying to kill all the things. Unfortunately they were all genjutsus and Mion had only one way to get out of a genjutsu.

She wasn't foolish though, there was something odd here 

"Wasn't I just fighting someone?" she said trying to rip out the throat of someone.

Outside her mind, the mizu bunshins had disappeared leaving a puddle around Mion's feet, which she was walking over with her chakra feet. She was flailing about in mid air, looking a little ridiculous but still scary as hell.


----------



## Tian (Jun 19, 2009)

He looked at kagami all the way to the next village and her byukugan. He hadn't really seen someone with a byukugan before because for some reason he wasn't allowed near there part of the city because his parent forbid him and it was the only time he ever really listened.The hyuga clan and uchiha both had dojutsu and he assumed that his parents didn't appreciate the hyuga as others did.

As they got to the village he said "Wukong, me and you will use henge jutsu so as not to arouse too much suspicion. I'll transform into a raven and you transform into a dog, it'll keep the beggars out of our way and it'll give us the element of surprise. Ike you'll have to stick to the rooftops and keep three shuriken in one hand and a kunai in the other, to keep your defenses up and be able to attack the thieves at a moments notice. I'll cover the north. Kagami-san can cover here, the south, Ike can go east and wukong you can cover the west" he whispered as he threw eight shuriken at the thieves watching them and drew two kunai.

The shuriken stuck into the wall behind them."Back off or shuriken will be the least of your worries" he told them as they walked away trying not to look too scared. Kimirasu went over and took back his shuriken off the wall. 
"Does everyone understand the plan?" he asked.


----------



## Muk (Jun 19, 2009)

"God, a dog and raven .... no thanks," Wukong answered.

"I think I'll do it the old fashion way. Talking to people."

"Hey Ike, I know a place where you can run around without your clothing and you can get some awesome information," Wukong whispers Ike.

"You see that hot spring over there? Enter it where it says 'ladies' or 'women'. Run in naked and jump into the hot water. If they don't screem start asking them nicely about this place. Think you can do that?"

Meanwhile Wukong takes notice of these 'thugs'. He'll stand 'guard' for Ike to do his little business inside the hot spring.

"Excuse me, you guys seem to be keenly interested in my fellow friend. Can I help you out," Wukong starts the conversation with the 'thugs'.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 19, 2009)

Ike's eyes lit up as if it were christmas day. Kagami saw it unfold in slow motion and started to get up to stop him but it was too late.

First the shirt, then the sandals, then a somersault to remove his trousers, socks and finally the massive pair of underpants. He ran, leaped over the fence.

"Wheeeeee!" he said shouting as landed into the hot water.

There was a pause.

Then an almighty scream that shook the ground they walked on. Ike screamed too, not knowing what the alarm was. The women all ran out of the springs and Ike followed them, fearing for his life. The women continued to run. Ike continued to follow. Soon he overtook them and continued running, leaving a group of very perplexed women in bath towels wondering what the hell he was running from.

Kagami finally caught up with him and dropped him on the roof, just in time to see his clothes all being picked up by the beggars and scattered across the town. Ike only had his pouch and his head band on. Thankfully the pouch was covering his nether regions.

"Well, looks like you're naked for the rest of this mission. Though you can go try and find your clothes if you want. I doubt you'll get much information from folk looking like that." Kagami said

"Wukong! I'm gonna kick your ass when I get a freaking moment! You two - get to work! I'll deal with Fukashita over here!" Kagami paused as she heard herself say his last name

"Ike, you ever thought of changing that name of yours?"

Ike looked up in bewilderment.


----------



## Muk (Jun 19, 2009)

Wukong goes off searching for clues, also since he's partially responisble for Ike's lost clothing, he'll look for them, maybe go to a trouser shop and buy Ike some trouser.

*On second thought, hmm a skirt would be perfect,* he thinks to himself.

Find a store he buys a mini-skirt heads over where Ike is and tells him. "Well, I haven't been able to find your clothing, yet, however I have something that will fit you perfectly, at least temporarily. Here you go"

He hands over the bag and then runs off searching for more clues.

He notices how the little children here find the pranks Ike played funny and enjoy themselves. He talks with them and befriends them. 

"Maybe I can ask them if they know anything," Wukong things while chatting with the children.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 19, 2009)

Miyako vs Mion

Miyako watches the sight in awe. "Never thought that'd work..." he mutters to himself. "Well better finish this up..." Miyako says to himself as he makes a few quick handsigns. '_Goukakyuu no Jutsu_' he spits the flame out of his mouth, aiming at the puddle near the bottom of the sadistic shinobi's feet. He didn't want to kill her just hurt her, '_I hope Taiyo and Soraio are almost done..._' Miyako thinks to himself, he had seen Taiyo run off somewhere and hoped he was still alive. He shakes his head and focuses on the flailing girl in front of him.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 19, 2009)

(Outskirts of Konoha)

Sousuke and Shibato walk around a dense forest, trees in every direction making the sunlight shift and shape in all different ways. "Hey Shibato Sensei where are the others?" Sousuke curiously asked his arms folded behind his head as his Jounin Sensei walked in front of him. "The others are enjoying their day off" Shibato said non chanlantly as the continued down the steep path. "HEY WHAT THE HELL! THEN WHY DID YOU DRAG ME ALL THE WAY OUT HERE FOR THEN!" Arriving at a gigantic tree,it's barked littered with scars from Kunais and hundreds of years of aging.

"A tree?" Sousuke asked with a dumbfounded look on his face, Shibato merely nodded believing Sousuke had already figured out why they where they "Mhm" He said prompting Sousuke to react with something of a stupor "The heck do you want me to do hug it?" Shibato sighed heavily before responding to his genin "Out of all the three members of Team 6 Sousuke, You're the weakest in the Basics of being a Ninja" Sousuke's eyes widen as his sensei's words drilled into his head.

"THERES JUST NO WAY!" Sousuke gripped at his bicep as he continued to flex his well toned arm "JUST LOOK AT ME SENSEI I'M PROBABLY THE STRONGEST IN THE GROUP!" He bellowed out as a blue jay cocked his head watching the spectacle below. "Taijutsu wise yes you are the strongest, But Taijutsu isn't the only thing that makes up a ninja Sousuke" Sousuke pouted as his sensei coaxed him towards the tree. "I'm going to teach you about Chakra Control" Shibato said smiling at his genin hoping to get him in a better mood.


----------



## Tian (Jun 19, 2009)

"Idiots...." he said. "Henge no jutsu!" he said as he took to the air as a raven. He felt his arms change to wings and felt as though he began to shrink drastically. He circled the area for awhile, watching kagami go after Ike and watching wukong cause the mischief and go off on his own.

_"Personal note, don't trust wukong at any point with anything to do with you"_ he thought as he flew over the little village when suddenly three shuriken came from below and he was forced to switch back to normal and draw a kunai to deflect the shuriken.He fell on top of a house. They were ninja but they didn't have head bands. 

He jumped back slightly "Crap...the first mission that i'm on and i'm already in a bad situation...." he said to himself as he reached into his pouch for four shuriken.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 19, 2009)

_"Fuck"_ Taiyo thinks as the mist ignites. He sprints over to the tree Scorpion was on, the fire igniting behind him as he ran. As he continued running, it looked like the fire had completely engulfed him. Taiyo let out a short scream, and then realised he wasn't being burned. He was still running, with a minor burn on the back of his foot.

_"Genjutsu"_ He thought. He took out a kunai, stabbing himself in the leg to release the jutsu. He squinted at the pain, but picked up his pace. As Taiyo neared the tree, he focused chakra to his feet as he sprinted up the tree Scorpion was on, getting close to him. Taiyo jumps to tackled him, aiming to Slam him on the ground.


----------



## Muk (Jun 19, 2009)

Unlike adults, childrens rarely have tight lips. And playing a few pranks and what not Wukong quickly gained favors with the local children.

Not long after at least he got a hint as to who is behind or at least what the locals call the guy. He also now know the general direction where they are hiding their current bandit camp.

Happy with his results Wukong returns back to Kagami sensei, but not before he finds at least Ike's shirt.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 19, 2009)

Ike looked at the cloth that Wukong was offering him and held it up as it were infected. 

"Nah uh. I'm not wearing clothes if I don't have to." Ike said grumpily.

"You have to.." Kagami said hitting him in the head. "But maybe not that." She pointed to the skirt

"Well if I'm going to wear anything then its gonna be that! Its less restrictive and my twing twang is a lot free-er"

"That was a sentence I didn't need to hear, but whatever if you're happy, knock yourself out. NOT LITERALLY!" Kagami said as Ike was about to hit himself.

"Right go on, do some work you knucklehead." Kagami said spinning around and letting the trio make as much mess as they liked

Ike donned his new item of clothing, quite happy that he could jump around freely and still get the nice cooling breeze.

He went to an old lady who looked down at him.

"Oh aren't you a cute little girl. What can I do for you." She said

"I'm not a girl. See?!" He said pulling up his skirt and showing the lady his tackle. She screamed and then fainted.

"Ahhh! I think I cast a genjutsu by accident." Ike screamed.

"Oh Dante san, why aren't you here to support me?" Kagami cried dramatically

________________________________________________

Mion vs Miyako

8 years ago

"If something doesn't feel right then don't doubt it. Stab yourself." The jashin priest told a young Mion. She looked at the kunai in her hand and then looked at her sensei. They didn't teach Kai because it was a lot more fun to watch the kids hurt themselves.

Mion's hand shook as she poked her flesh with the kunai. 

"Not like that. Like this!" The priest took the kunai from Mion's hand and stabbed her repeatedly in the leg. Mion cried out as each stab went deeper and deeper into her leg, begging them to stop. 

"Do it yourself, or you'll get it for 5 hours!" Mion sobbed violently as she took the kunai and stabbed her other leg over and over, at the request of the priests who shouted at her to do it "Again. Again. Again."

Present

Mion's body tingled in anticipation as the kunai came rushing down towards her left hand, the sweet pain dispelling the genjutsu, just before the fire hit. She rolled to the side purring like a satsfied cat.

"That felt niiiice. Let me return the favour...." An unusual wind blew and something flew past her slicing her shirt, it lodged into a tree. Still keeping her eyes on Miyako she took the object out of the tree. it seemed like glass. It was grainy as if it had been made of sand

"Shit....the storm's fucking early!" she said as she looked up at the sky. "Sorry babe, I'm going to have to cut this short, unless you fancy dying together in a horrible mess. Sounds fun either way but I'd rather live to torture some kittens." She suddenly ran off, using her water detection to find the nearest oasis. She then used the jutsu to find her team mates and sped towards the pair.

_______________________-

Taiyo vs Scorpion

Scorpion saw the Hyuuga coming a mile off. He didn't even disguise his movements giving Scorpion more than enough time to perform a kawarami no jutsu and escape, just as he made the handseals for another jutsu he saw Mion.

"Come on, wer don't have time and we have to get that big brute away from his fight." she said showing him the glass.

*"Razorsand? It's early."* Scorpion said looking at the sky

"Looks like they bullshitted us. Come on, I found an oasis guarded by a bunch of idiots."

Scorpion watched as the fire spread through the forest, sighing as he wanted to watch it some more. 

*"See ya around kid."* he said at Taiyo.

___________________________________________-

Soraio vs Atos

Soraio was getting nicked here and there but still watched carefully, for an opening. There had to be one, he thought. He knew he couldn't keep dodging and blocking forever and just one of those hammer blows would be enough to decimate him. 

Then he found it. After waiting and waiting he saw a half second gap in one move. Soraio moved like the wind, drawing his sword quickly and slicing at a backstepping Atos. 

Then, a whip of water wrapped around the sword, diverting the trajectory with Mion at the other end of it.

"Naughty naughty." she said

"What do you think you are doing?!" Atos shouted. "This is my fight! I do not need your assistance. Begone from my sight!"

*"We're here to save your life."* Scorpion said showing him the piece of glass. Atos looked down at it and drew out his blades

"A Kuro clan member never runs from a fight! Even if it means death." Atos sneered

*"Who is it this time?"* Scorpion asked Mion

"I did it last time." Mion said 

*"Fine."* Scorpion cast a genjutsu that froze him on the spot, whilst Mion held his arms so he could not cause himself pain to get out of it. The two carried him away. 

*"If you have any sense you should find shelter."* Scorpion said as the three made their way to the oasis.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 19, 2009)

Taiyo stopped as his opponent apparently regrouped with his team.

"You're only two years older than me dumb ass." Taiyo yelled at Scorpion, catching up with Miyako and Soraio. He looked at Scorpion as he told them they should find shelter. "No fuckin shit ass hole." he said, and then Team 2 hurried through the forest to find shelter. They searched for about half a minute, and soon Taiyo could see what looked like the sandstorm coming.

"We've gotta find shelter fast." Taiyo said, and then he saw one of the oasis with his Byakugan. "That way!" he said pointing toward the spot he could see. Soon it was visible to everyone. The storm was just about to tear them apart before they entered it. Taiyo was the last one in, and the sandstorm was about seven feet away before he entered. They found water and a little food, enough to satisfy everyone. "Finally..." Taiyo mumbled.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 19, 2009)

_"Petero, get your farting fat ass outta here and go to your team!_

"....Team?" Petero thought putting his thumb to his chin and giving that oh so familar dazed look on his face. _"I had a team?"_ Petero thought to himself trying to find some memory to register in his mind. _"Team...team..OH! My team with the kid who lost most of his body, so disfigured monkey and....that failchiha"_ he said to himself.

_*"MOVE!"*_

"AH!" Petero screamed like a girl and bolted out of the room jumping from rooftop to rooftop with speed far greater than mind his size should have. Petero sped out the village to make his way to bird country...only to be distracted by...ugh a pie? Petero slowly edged his way toward a pie that sat on a stump in the forest. Your average joe would find something completely wrong with this picture, but in Petero's case he wasn't anywhere near your average joe possibly on a lower scale than him.

Petero licked his lips as he neared the pie and like a predator he pounced on his prey. Unfortunatly the pie dissapeared and sent Petero rushing down a steep hill. Each fall was worse than the other as his clothes began to rip off, tree barnches ripping his pants and underwear. Petero finally stop rolling at a house that was surprisingly just down hill from bird country. Petero sat up daze rubbing his head showing all of of manliness and then some.

"I must have eaten that pie so fast I didn't even know it....Yea in your *FACE* in your *FACE*!" Petero thurst infront of a poor six year old girl his buisness flapping all in her face. At the top of the mountain is a rather frail old man who sat on the edge of the stump looking down the hill Petero just fell.

"That's for killing my wife with your vile farts you *FAT BASTARD*!" The old frail man yelled out in a nasly voice.

A long while later after some mishaps and Petero accidentally killing a man for a reason to be named later he made his way to bird country. The gaurds at the gates held their arms out "You can't pass sir-"

"Out of the way ass wipes" Petero said pushing pass the gaurds "Now time to find my little misfits."

_Forest in Suna_

A violent wind kicked up as the tress leaves danced violently in the wind. Loud roaring sounds could be heared as if a demon had erupted from it's long year sleep. Minori held on to a rock in the cave the wind more violent than she thought.

"Hinote! GET IN HERE NOW!" She yelled over the roaring of the wind as she tried to push herself further into the cave. She watched as the the visibilty outside began to get blurry as sand began to kick up "Dammit...it hit much eariler than expected."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 20, 2009)

Miyako pants slightly as he enters the shelter, he could hear the beginnings of the sandstorm beating agaist the walls outside. "This isn't even the worst part of it..." Miyako mutters to his team as he walks to the back of the shelter. It was pretty beaten down and obviously had been through a lot of sandstorms similar to this one. He walks to the back of the shelter and sits down in the corner, "I'd suggest getting some rest while you can..." Miyako says to Taiyo and Soraio. He hadn't planned on sleeping himself, in fact he hadn't in quite some time, the bacl rings under and around his eyes were bold and noticeable anymore yet he still refused to sleep.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 20, 2009)

Hinote gasped as the storm hit. "Certainly earlier than we thought, eh?" He said, sitting by the fire he made in the cave. He looked at the flames. Something came to his mind. "What if the wind switches directions? What if it starts to blow into the cave?" He asked.

"We should block the entrance just to be safe. Either that or move further into the cave." Hinote suggested. He doubted the second option would work though.


----------



## Tian (Jun 20, 2009)

He drew the shuriken and made calculations in his head _"Okay their are three enemies, 30% chance of hitting each of them, One chance for error until i have to risk drawing again and giving them a chance to attack. I'll take them on the left by using substitution to draw there eye's away then using the transformation jutsu to catch them from behind"_ he thought within a few seconds. He thought again _"No thats stupid! i'll use shadow shuriken jutsu instead"_ he said as he got ready.

He took off his trench coat and threw it up into the air and in this split second of time when shuriken came at him he used a substitution which ran to the right.While there was a distraction he used henge while jumping at them slightly to turn into a rock as if he had thrown it at them.They moved to avoid the rock, too focused on the substitute and he landed to their hind left.

He untranformed and preformed the shuriken shadow clone jutsu.The shuriken were suspended in mid-air and the asked "Did you think to look behind you?" and the ninja turned around to see him with shuriken suspended around him. 

"I'm here on a mission from konoha to retrieve a package so tell me where everything goes after it's stolen by the thief gangs" and the ninja fell back horror struck at him and one stuttered 
"The place you want is tatsu shrine on the east part of the village. its....it's where the thieves all hang out as the collect and barter stolen goods, what your looking for might be there, please don't hurt us!" he said. 

"Give me all you weapons first" asked kimirasu and they handed over aload of shuriken and kunai. "your no longer a threat to me so just run, Now!" he told them as they began to run. "Time to get back to kagami-san" he told himself.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 20, 2009)

Mion looked up as the sky grew dark and lightning hit the ground. The wind was blowing nastier now and was up to gale force as the trees leant unnaturally to one side.

"Shit! Get to the shelter! Atos clear the way!" Mion shouted, the wind behind her. Noone had anticipated just what effect the weather would have. The carefully laid traps by the genin teams had become undone under the power of mother nature. It was lucky as the trio were in the middle of one. Needles were uprooted from the ground or covered beyond saving as the sand dunes shifted under the intense wind. Visibility was near zero.

"Hah idiots!" Mion laughed at the ineptitude of leaving a base unguarded in place of traps that could have been bypassed by them "Who do they think they're dealing with? If you can dodge the shit in the 1st test, this stuff is childsplay!" 

The genin team had not anticipated the storm to come so early and were out getting supplies. They came back to find their traps all dismantled and a huge boulder infront of the cave. As they tried to move it, they froze as they got caught in a syrupy substance on the ground. They couldn't move and the beautiful irony of traps specialists getting caught in a trap caused Mion to laugh uncontrollably.

Then they heard screaming. The razorsand descended upon them and tore them to pieces in the most brutal way imaginable. Mion was in utter ecstacy, pressing her ear to the rock to try and differentiate between the howling wind and the screaming agony. She had to be restrained from trying to see for herself by opening the 'door'.

The storm raged on, completely decimating the forest to nothing more than firewood.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2009)

(Apologies for the double post )

The winds raged on, tearing away at anything and everything in it's path. The razorsand was even chipping away at the rocks, altering their shape. After what seemed like an age, it finally stopped. The gates around the desert opened and around 50 shinobi ran in, including Sena who raced to the centre with blinding speed.

Dante, Kiya and Vergil were among them as they went in looking for any survivors of the storm. Each hoped that their team was ok. 

*Team 1*

"Over here!" Dante said pointing to a heavily injured genin and continuing to run. He didn't know him and had no time for strangers. He looked for his team, fearing the worst. "Kaion, Issanni, Koyaiba, you guys better have got to shelter." 

Dante stopped and looked at the utter destruction of the once lush forest. It was incredible, it was like it was never there. He shook it off and went to their last known position. 

"Koyaiba! Kaion! Issanni!" he shouted, his voice almost drowned out by the other jounins. His byakugan found them finally and he was glad that he could see their chakra highway, it meant that they were alive. He had a rescue team with him, a doton specialist and a medic both from the sand. The sand cleared and he saw the trio and smiled

"Hey guys! long time no see."

*Team 2*

Vergil was a little less worried. He had entered his team in absolute faith that they could do it. He walked over to where the tracker had pointed them to and stopped them from rescuing them, merely standing over the sand waiting for them to emerge.

"Taiyo, Soraio, Miyako. Don't make me wait here." he said looking down at the sand.

__________________________---

The other judges back at the sand were discussing the video evidence. There were several hundred cameras put all over the test area, as well as microphones. Those that survived were being looked at, though it seemed that surviving the test was not enough. During their survival they needed to have shown the neccessary qualities that would make a chuunin, or rather they filtered out the ones that did not have a chance. 

"How about the team from the Cloud?"

"They are indeed a powerful team but I'm not sure all of them can advance to the third test."

"Agreed. Raise your hands for the following. Sukoro Pion"

Most put up their hands. "Sonozaki Mion"

Just over half put up their hands

"Kuro Atos" No-one put up their hands.

"Very well. Those that advance to the next stage are Sonozaki Mion and Sukoro Pion. Next we have.." The meeting continued


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2009)

"Hey guys! long time no see."

"It's about time!" Koyaiba shouted, dragging the unconsious body of Issani behind him. The medic began inspecting them both as they quickly descended into a dark tunnel created by the doton specialist. "Get off me you idiot I'm fine, just-" He cut off suddenly and slumped to the ground.

"It's the poison." The medic explained, laying a hand on Koyaiba's head. "Really slow to take effect. Just relax, or it'll spread faster. That's it. Slow, deep breaths. We'll get to your friend in a minute now.

"Koyaiba are you OK?" Ali asked suddenly. She was hanging piggyback style from the doton specialist's neck.

"Ah...damn...Ali....do...n't....do....tha....t...." 

Blackness


----------



## Cjones (Jun 21, 2009)

"Your right Hinote I think we should seal up this atleast the entrance" Minori said picking herself up off the ground. Her and Hinote walked made their way toward the entrance of the cave and outside they could see and here the storm rage on. Trees were being uprooted like they were nothing, but paper and being tossed like dolls across the forest.

Most of the forest had been leveled already, but with the sand obscuring your vision it was almost impossible to see clearly unless you were a Hyuuga anyway.

"You ready Hionte?" Minori looked at him and he responded with a nod.

"Fire Style: Fireball Jutsu!"

"Gale Wind Palm!"

Minori Gale Wind Palm increase the size and power of Hinote's fireball increasing it's power and size. The ball collided with the cave entrance causing it to callapse all together sealing the entrance, but left a small hole were you could hear the whistling outside.

_"I think we should be safe atleast"_ Minori thought.

_(Bird Country)_
Petero wondered around looking for his team of misfits, but at the moment he had no clue of where they could be.

"Hmmm now where could they be....?" Petero wondered as he walked down the busy streets. Then an idea came to him almost as plain as day "I know how to find them" Petero thought as he jumped on top of the highest building which happend to be the Daimyo's place.

Some have always thought that Petero had not talent as a ninja and only the great Kage's know how he became a jonin, but that wasn't true at all. Petero had an amazing ability with his affinty toward earth based jutsu's to the point where he could mold the earth to become what he wanted. As Petero jumped on top of the building he snatched up a piece of a nearby tree and held it in front of him. Petero did swift movement of handseals before placing his hand on the piece of the tree.

"Earth Style: Mirocphone" A cloud of smoke covered some of the tree and right in Petero's hands was indeed a mircophone. Petero put the handmade mircophone up to his lips.

"This is Petero and if my little konoha angels can hear this please follow this sound to my location." The mircophone made Petero's voice spread out through most of the village so not hearing him may have been impossible unless you were in a nice secure location. Petero bent back and tilted his head back before bringing his lips back toward the mircophone.

*BURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRP!* The loud sound of his burping rang throughout the village like an ad campaign hopefully to get the attention of his team of genins.


----------



## Tian (Jun 21, 2009)

Kimirasu explored the village and saw all the thieves and beggars in the streets.He tried not to look at them, but he couldn't just treat them as if they weren't human beings so he smiled and waved as he passed. _"They are still people, they deserve common curtesy"_ he thought to himself. Eventually he found kagami with ike, trying to make sure he restrained himself.

"Kagami-san i have a lead on where the package might be. I have intelligence from some ninja that there is a thieve trading and hanging out spot called the tatsu shrine in the east of the village. I was thinking we could check it out" he said wondering why he was chosen for this team.


----------



## Muk (Jun 21, 2009)

"Well that is weird Kimirasu. My intel  says that they are to the west. In a cave inside the forest," Wukong comes back after he asks the local children.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 21, 2009)

(Chunin Exams)

The sandstorm had arrived earlier then expected burying the oasis in a giant mound of sand. A rescue team had been sent as they believed the southern section would be hit the hardest. The Rain genin's sensei Ikumo Akihari was on stand by as his team was last spotted in the area. After what seemed like hours of digging they came across a familar Dreadlock. "THATS HYOSHI'S HAIR!"

Ikumo said taking hold of the lock as he bursted into tears in a dramatic fashion as if in a day time soap opera. "NOO!! I SHOULDN'T HAVE SENT THEM! I WAS SO BLIND BY PRIDE! NOOO!" Ikumi crying into the dry piece of Hair. "Sensei what they hecks up with you?" A familar voice as said as the jounin turned around witnessing his team coming out of a hole that had been made via Hyoshi's doton. The jounin ran over and hugged the three tightly. "OH THANK GOODNESS YOUR OKAY!"

Ikumo cried out as he continued to add pressure with his life embracing hug. "Y-yeah were fine mind letting us go now sensei" Sakumi said as the jounin quikcly backed off. The rescue team looked on dumbfounded at the spectacle. Clearing his throat Ikumo tried to regain his serious demeanor "Right well good job team i knew you could do it" He said nodding his head though the rain genin looked less then convinced.


----------



## Tian (Jun 21, 2009)

"Well where did you get your sources wukong? Mine are from ninja thieves from this village. I managed to get them to talk when they tried to ambush me and failed" he said looking at wukong who seemed to have a strange look on his face, as if a wild madness.


----------



## Muk (Jun 21, 2009)

"Do I look like a madman to you? I hope not, cause I asked the local people here. No need to get violent just to find some bandits hideout. And I honestly doubt that Ninja's would just be so willing to give you their hideout, just because you beat them to a pummel." Wukong answers Kimirasu question.


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jun 21, 2009)

(Where is this roleplay Naruto: Keeper of life roleplay and Naruto: Keeper of life roleplay sign up).


----------



## Tian (Jun 21, 2009)

"I didn't beat them up, i outsmarted them. I personally think that they're at tatsu shrine and if not and it's an ambush we can take them" he said turning away to look at the sky for a moment. 

"I don't mind going where you've been informed of first. If it's there, then it's all good, if not we always have a back up" he told him.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 21, 2009)

When Team 2 finally heard silence, they slowly emerged from the oasis, making sure the sandstorm still wasn't going on. Taiyo could see other senseis greeting the surviving teams, but Taiyo couldn't find Vergil. He activated his Byakugan, quickly locating their sensei. "Vergil sensei is over there!" Taiyo pointed where he was. He sprinted after him, going as fast as he could. When he got close, he tackled his sensei into the sand, laughing as he did so.

"Sensei! You're bringing us to a ramen shop, the food in the oasis was shitty, and the water tasted weird!" he exclamed, getting up off of his sensei. He looked around the landscaped. The forest was basically destroyed, and the rocks were different looking. He also noticed the rare spots of torn up genin, blood staining the sand. "Wow...there were some people who didn't make it in time..." Taiyo mumbled.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2009)

Team 7

Ike looked as the two team mates argued "What's an intel?" he asked innocently and then went back to trying to help the old lady who had passed out. She had recovered and he had asked her about bad people. She had said that there were many different bandits in the area but had no idea about a package.

Kagami thought hard, then she heard Petero's voice resonating through the ground, using a high level doton jutsu. She had heard that "only he was stupid enough to be able to use it" from the Hokage and it seemed that the normal laws of chakra were oddly absent from him. The price however was too high and she recommended that anyone who thought about pursuing Peteros power be hung drawn and quartered, such was the retardedness of it all. ()

"Come on. We better report your findings to Petero-san." She bounded off with Ike following and arrived at his location. She laughed at the belch and offered a high five. Ike tried the same and ended up almost vomiting.

____________________________-

*Team 2*

Vergil almost smiled

"Yes, the food in the jungle is not pleasant. However there is business to take care of before we think about that. The third test match ups will be announced soon. The judges have been fairly strict from what I hear, with many favourites not making it through. We will have to see."

He turned and started to walk away before quietly adding "Well done.."

*Team 1*

As Koyaiba was carried off Dante and another rescuer took care of an unconscious Kaion and Issanni. He caught up to Vergil

"Looks like we don't go home empty handed huh?"

"Thankfully yes." Vergil said remembering the last genin team they had that had gotten obliterated. "we had been too cautious with them. I think our decision to acknowledge talent has paid off." 

"Yup!" Dante said merrily. "Let's head back."

The pair, along with the genin headed back to the Suna Hospital which was packed to the rafters. Some would obviously not make it, their dream ending barely before it began. Dante sighed wondering if it was ok to subject children to this torment. He then looked at his team and was reassured. 

He went over to Ali. "Make sure you take good care of that dufus." he said smiling 

____________________________________--

Konoha

Mio was faced with what could only be described as an angry mob. The ANBU stood between them and her

"ARE YOU INSANE!!?" she belted out angrily at the mob that hushed almost immediately. "If your child was left with nowhere to go, would you not be grateful for any village that took them in?!" 

"I'm afraid your sentimental nonsense will nnot be heard Hokage-sama." Nara Kira came out to the front

"You?!" she spat

"Yes. Your thoughts are misguided and foolish. We are in no financial position to be able to look after these outsiders. We can barely look after ourselves. Crime, education, healthcare, sanitation; all these things have taken a turn for the worse since you opened the gates to these...people."

"Listen to yourself Kira. This kind of thinking was what almost caused the Uchiha and Konoha to wage war on each other and lead to the most horrific act of slaughter ever known! I cannot have that us vs them mentality in our village." Her speech had almost no effect. The villagers were now nearly brainwashed by Kira. "What have you done Kira..."

"Something that needed to be done an age ago. Our numbers are small for now, but they will grow and unless you exile all those that are not from original Konohonion descent, they will continue to grow."

"That may be....but...I cannot...I simply cannot stand by and watch innocent people suffer." Her eyes went from soft to dark in a matter of seconds "Now leave. Go home and think about what you are saying. Remember what Konoha is. What we stand for. What shinobi over the years have died for. Do not listen to this cretin." she looked at Kira and snarled. "You and I. We are going to have a few words."

"nothing would please me more." Nara Kira said laughing. The two went in to the the Office as the crowd were dispersed.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 21, 2009)

“Well…there are Vergil’s and Dante’s squads.  Where’s yours?”  Tenka said looking at her friend with concern.

“I don’t know…”  Kiya whispered her eyes moving back and forth across the sand before them.  “I thought they could do this.  In fact I knew they could do this…”  she chewed on her thumbnail nervously.  “Come on guys where are you?”

“Don’t worry Kiya-chan…they will show…”  Tenka said trying to keep the worry out of her voice while rubbing Kiya’s back.

“Yeah…your right…they will be here any moment…”  Kiya stretched up on the tips of her toes and looked on as if the stretch would bring them into her vision.  “What’s that there?”  Kiya said pointing at what looked like a recent cave in.

“Don’t know let’s check it out…”  Tenka said walking with her friend to the entrance.

Kiya looked through the small hole and grinned.  “Found them…”  she infused chakra into her fist and slammed it into the rock causing it to blast away.  She grinned inside the cave and laughed slightly.  “Should have figured…Congratulations guys.  You pass!”  Kiya said these words with a tear in her eye, while Tenka stood behind her grinning.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 22, 2009)

Miyako exits the shelter slowly, sending a quick glance over to Vergil. He uses one of his hands to push his hair out of his face. "I can't wait to get out of here..." Miyako mutters. He closes his eyes for a moment and stands next to Taiyo. "I think I may withdraw from the next exam...I don't know yet..." Miyako says to his team mate quitely as he looks through the barren desert, the smell of death fills the air as he takes in a deep breath, enjoying the '_I wonder what Rakiyo is doing, we still have a fight..._' Miyako thinks to himself kicking some sand up boredly.


----------



## Muk (Jun 22, 2009)

Wukong follows Kagami and goes to report their findings to Petero.


----------



## Tian (Jun 22, 2009)

Kimirasu followed kagami to give petero their intel. He had a sneaking suspicion they were being followed so he kept three shuriken in his hand.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 22, 2009)

Hinote's head shot up at Kiya's voice. "Kiya-sensei? Geez. Was there any doubt that we wouldn't pass? I mean, Team 3 has gotta be the best in all of freaking Konoha." He reminded her. "It's a well known fact." The genin chuckled. He stood up from the edge of the fire they had going, picking up his sword from the ground.

"So the test is over? Next test is fighting, yeah? That'd be a nice change of pace." Hinote laughed menacingly. "Back to Suna, then? I'm hungry as all hell." He asked. "A little celebratory meal sounds good." He told them, assuming that his teammates were hungry too.
--------------

Tenshi looked at the members of his team. "So, like... Can we go back to Konoha now? I need to do some training." He asked, retying his headband and looking off into the distance. "The third exam has some time between now and when it starts so... We can take a leave, right?"


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 22, 2009)

(Training with Shibato)

Sousuke exhaled as sweat ran down his face, The tree in front of him seem to tower into infinity and the kunai mark had barely crossed the 10 ft mark. "Again" Shibato said causing Sousuke to jerk in his direction "Will you wait just one goddamn moment i think im going to -" Before Sousuke could finish Shibato quickly formed a couple of handsigns firing out a fireball that "motivated" Sousuke into climbing the tree higher up this time barely passing the 10ft mark. Sousuke plummeted back into the burned ground and landed on his head. Shibato sighed as he began to lose faith in his genin.

(With Siyatsu and Yuna)

Team Siyatsu had been searching around the vast genjutsu guarded city for what seemed like hours combing threw every alley way and building that came their way. Yuna would interrogate any suspicious looking man causing Siyatsu to drag her away and apologize for her aggressive approach. The three continue walking searching for any clues, Rakiyo tried to mimick his sensei's previous jutsu as he to wanted to summon something.

"What the hell are you doing?" Siyatsu asked dumbfounded as Rakiyo seemed to weave useless handsigns together. "Trying to summon" Rakiyo said undettered from his sensei's observation. "You idiot you need to sign a contract before you can summon anything" Siyatsu said causing the blonde genin to stop and look at him. "Contract?" Rakiyo repeated as he imagined a corporate type of contract with fine prints and other legislative advantages.

"Mhm a contract, SEALED IN BLOOD!" Siyatsu said with the sacriest face he could come up with though the effect was lost on Rakiyo. "Well where the hell do i get one of these contracts drunken sensei" Siyatsu smirked as he walked a bit ahead, forming a couple of handsigns a giant puff of smoke appeared in front of him. In his hands a giant red scroll sat with numerous black caligraphy writing adorning every part of it. "WHOA!" Rakiyo called out as Siyatsu nodded, Yuna merely sighed as she was beginning to grow annoyed at Siyatsu's showing off. 

"This is the contract, Each contract binds you to one type of animal and this one right here binds you to the Centipede Path" Siyatsu said looking on as the amazement grew in Rakiyo's eyes. "CAN I SIGN IT!" Rakiyo called out causing Siyatsu to retract a bit "Well i don't think you're quite ready yet Rakiyo" Rakiyo pouted "Come on i know im ready let me prove it to you pleeeassse" He begged with the drunk who sighed heavily. Before Siyatsu could give him an answer a voice called out to them "HEY YOU! YOURE NINJAS RIGHT!"


----------



## Cjones (Jun 22, 2009)

The silent whistling that sounded through the cave had stopped and a tiny ray of sunlight shone through the small hole in the recent cave in that Minori and Hinote caused. It seemed that the worse was over and the storm had quelled letting those know who had hid that it was safe to come out.

Before Minori could think of a way to get them out a loud crash came ringing throughout the cave as the rocks that were made as a makeshift shield from the storm was scatter across the entrance infront of them. Their stood their sensei Kiya and another jonin from Konoha who Minori guessed was from the Yamanaka clan.

Congratulations guys....you pass!” Their sensei said with joy as a small tear found it's way down her face.

"Sensei" Minori thought as she stood on her feet. That little rest was what she needed and she felt close to her old self again. "Since we have survived this test I'm assuming the next test will be singles matches correct sensei?" Minori asked as she made her way out the cave.

_(Bird County)_
Petero's loud burp seemed to go on forever and was slowly gaining attention. When he reached his final bleched and stopped the whole town went into an uproar cheering for him.

"Thank you...thank you" Petero said bowing from atop the building "I'll be here till tonight."

Just on time his team came bounding toward him and a rather familar face came along as well offering a high five. Petero smacked the hand of Kagami and gave his trade mark laugh "Okay...okay now that the fun stuff is over let's get down to business" Petero said getting serious. Though he may be an idiot which he didn't deny this package was too important to him to let it slip under his fingers.

"Now tell me what they've found Kagami since you were the temp leader in my stead."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 23, 2009)

?Well they don?t beat around the bush!?  Tenka said with a laugh.

?Seriously.  Don?t say anything else??  Kiya said laughing with her friend.  ?Yes.  Fighting will be the next part.  One on one battles with whoever else finished.  Though I do believe there was several of you.?

?Yeah.  The third test is always the hardest.?  Tenka nodded in agreement.  ?Hold up a sec?? she mumbled dropping to the ground and pulling off one of her shoes.  ?Sorry?sand?? she grinned sheepishly and tipped the shoe over dumping the sand out.

?Go figure?? Kiya rolled her eyes before looking at her pair of genin.  ?You guys did great.  And, no I didn?t worry?well not that much anyway.  Come on.  I will treat you to some dinner.  You can tell me then what you are planning for training.  And, if you want my help.?

?Hold on!  Don?t leave without me!?  Tenka scrambled to get her shoe back on and caught up with the trio.  ?Damn?already full again?? she said looking down at her feet and grinned walking with them toward Suna.


----------



## Tian (Jun 23, 2009)

"I will report in kagami sensei's place, petero because i think the incident with ike stunned her a bit. We currently have two locations, one's a cave another is a shrine, both in opposite directions. We're going to the cave first and Wukong is trying to fit ike into a mini skirt. thats the long and the short of it now so may we go and continue the mission" he asked.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2009)

Kagami snapped of her daze as she watched Peteros in his.

"I swear it contagious." She pondered for a second. "Ok well the recon is conflicting but from what we've gathered we have 4 groups. I haven't found out anything over where the package is. We could split into two groups and take two each. I'm sure the townsfolk won't mind if we beat up a few bandits huh?"

She looked at the team and then the human wasteland that was Petero. "There are two smaller groups and two considerably larger ones. I think it makes sense for Mr. Wukong and Mr. Uchiha to take the small ones and Ms Bombastic  and Mr....something... to take the big ones. If you get in trouble, fire off a flare and we'll come running. The smaller ones are in the West and South."

"I think I covered it all. Petero san, you have anything to add?" Kagami asked


----------



## Cjones (Jun 23, 2009)

Minori stomach growled a bit at the mention of food "That does sound good" Minori said softly. Then a sudden realization hit her about all of the things that had gone on in the exams. Minori glanced in Hinote's direction getting a brief look at him before turning her head back to it's orginally poisition.

_"Nothing bad happened..., but I can't let my gaurd down. With his change in attitude it's only a matter of time before he does something out of line."_ Minori decided to put that thought in the back of her head for now and concentrate on her training for the upcoming singles matches.

--(Team Kumo)--

Takao came running out of the cave as he was running from the gates of hell. Behind him loud echoing of voices could be heared as Leiko and Atsuko came out of the cave...arguing as usual.

"It doesn't matter Leiko we did what we had to do why do you have to complain?" Atsuko yelled at her comming out of the cave.

"Because those three actually had the nerve to think they were on my level...it's insulting" Leiko responded waving her left hand around while she cupped her arm with her right.

"I wish they'd stop fighting all the time" Takao said under his breath as he sighed.

_"Well looks like you three are alive...I'm proud of you"_ a voice said comming from behind them. _"You pass....makes me proud to be a sensei today."_

They all turned around and smiled...well except Leiko anyone who knew she was going to pass. "Thanks for the praise Hitomi-sensei" Atsuko said smiling. 

"Now that you all have pass how about I take you out to eat?" Everyone's face brightened up and they almost bulldozed over their teacher dragging her to the nearest food establishment.

--(Bird Country)--

Petero listened closely to what Kimirasu was explaining to him. 

"Whoa...whoa whoa whoa whoa" Petero said stopping everyone's conversation as their attention turned to him. "This is not my 5th Hokage mircophone with super extra cleavage" Petero blurted out. Before he could complain some more his mind went back to the task at hand about the package.

"Well that's a good report , but sorry to tell you ...your information is all wrong...well except for the two places part." Petero reached into his back pocket and pulled out a greased stain piece of paper that on the front had _"Wifey's Bitch"_ wirtten on it. Petero unfolded the note and inside was the location of one the bandit's fortress with the bandit's leader name and a layout of his hideout on it.

"Yea I had the directions all along...just wanted to test intel gathering skills. You all pass except for...." Petero turned his gazed toward Ike. "You tubby midget you failed just as bad as when my wife's mother's cooking. I swear the stuff gives me the runs every time, but that's beside the point." Petero pointed at Ike "You can make up for it by....streaking in the street's."

Maybe it was an unsually punishment, but even Petero has his days of being brillant. This was actually a well thought out plan of his and Ike the key for it to work, but there was a problem. Petero didn't want to admit it, but he had lost the directions to the other hideout...from the cliff falling.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2009)

No sooner than the words left Peteros mouth, Ike was off as if he had been fired from a cannon. 

"I got no clothes to hold me down, to make me sad to make me frown, I got no clothes to hold me down I got no clothes on me!" Ike sang his 'I'm happy I'm naked' song and walked through the town square. What happened next can only be described as pandamonium. There were screams, people laughing, children crying and some even fainting. Ike naturally assumed it was something other than himself and ran around like a headless chicken.

Kagami looked down at the ensuing madness.

"Not responsible. Nope not me. Mio can have your ass. Mine's too pretty to be kicked." Kagami said. "So teams?"


----------



## Muk (Jun 24, 2009)

"Wait .... I was going to use Ike's naked attack on the bandits.... damn, hey Uchiha you gonna be so nice and use the naked attack on the bandits? No? Didn't think so, damn." Wukong says.

"Alright I suppose we are a team so we could go to the west and south and examine the camps.

Since you are a master of the sharingan mister Uchiha why don't you take the initiative, if we do have to fight. I'll lead us there and we can discuss how we are going to smash to bandits brain out."

Wukong waits a little for the Uchiha to get ready, his broom stick, with the broom head attached he heads out for the western bandit camp.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 24, 2009)

*Team 1*

Dante was glad that his team were ok. Very battered and bruised but ok. A messenger bird came flying down and landed on his shoulder. He took the papr and read it. 

He had hoped that all of them would pass but having one there, possibly the best one in the team was certainly not a bad thing. Koyaiba had made it through, showing the neccessary qualities to take part in the final exam. He wasn't sure hp to break it to the other 2 though. 

The team seemed ok now, good enough to make it back home.

"Right guys and gals we're off. We got some work to do for sure!" Dante walked out of the hospital and made his way back to Konoha

*Team 2*

Vergil and his team were also about to set off, having had the teams injuries looked at. Mai looked at Vergil

"So you're leaving me just like that no flowers, no chocolates. nothing?" she said half smiling

"Flowers tend to die in a desert and chocolates will make you fat. Unneccesary items. If you want something, here." He handed her a kunai "This was the first kunai I ever bought."

It was old and worn but Mai accepted it with a smile. He really was something. "OK, well I'll see you in a month then." she lightly kissed him on the cheek and ran off.

Vergil looked down to his team. "Not. A Word. Let's go." and took off to head back to Konoha


----------



## Tian (Jun 24, 2009)

For the first time in the trip he smiled. "Sorry but i don't have the sharingan yet i'm afraid but what i lack in sharingan i make up for in my eye for detil. It allows me to pull off Sharingan Windmill Triple Blade 
 without an actual sharingan. Not to its fullest extent but still effective. If you wanted me to fight all you had to do was ask...." he said with a smile.

He grabbed the camp layouts and put them in front of him and wukong. "you and ike go west, if you go at the right time, the sun will be right in their faces and you can take them be surprise. I will go south because the wind is going south which means i'll have the wind on my side using shadow shuriken and Windmill triple blades" he said as he four shuriken between his fingers in each hand while grabbing three kunai in each hand. "I took me a long time to learn how to hold all these tools efficiently" he told wukong.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 24, 2009)

Miyako smirks at Vergil-sensei, but he doesn't say a word for fear that Vergil would kill him. He walks slowly with his head down, his hair falling over the sides of his face. "Vergil-sensei, could you help me do some training when we get home?" Miyako asks, he needed to work on some of his jutsu and he needed to learn more about his sharingan. He brushed some hair out of his face and pulled his head up looking at Vergil as they continued to walk.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 24, 2009)

Vergil

"The second tomoe is something you must attain on your own. Loss, hurt, pain, sadness. Those things activate the second tomoe in the sharingan. I'm afraid I cannot help you with that. However once you activate it I can teach you how to use it to maximum effeciency." Vergil said bluntly. "Taiyo, I suggest you seek Dante senseis help. You lack sufficient knowledge of your clans jutsu."


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 24, 2009)

(With Siyatsu and Yuna)

The room was adorned with numerous sculptures and wall scrolls each from a different corner of the world. The cold marbel floor sat beneath a long sleek shiny back desk and three large windows sat behind the large leather chair which rested where the desk curved. The door open and Siyatsu, Yuna, and Rakiyo where escorted in by three strong looking ninja wearing an all black uniform.

"Sir the three you requested for are here" The leader of the three strong ninja as the leather chair turned around revealing a suave looking man. His hair was combed back and wore an all white suit with a dark blue tie, He had a 5 o clock shadow and played with a toothpick in his mouth. "Ahh Yuna, Siyatsu it's been a while? How have you two been?" The man asked not removing the pick from his mouth.

"It sure has, Black Market Kugo" Yuna said peering at the man who grows a smirk at the nickname. "Please just Kugo, After all we are friends" Kugo spoke quickly garnering a reponse from her "AS IF I'D EVER BE FRIENDS WITH THE LIKES OF YOU!" The man quickly dismissed the guards who were ready to strike at any moment "What brings you to my city" Kugo asked getting up to his feet admiring the room around him.

"Where looking for someone" Siyatsu spoke never taking his eyes of Kugo as the man examined one of his statues. "You should be looking for a way to pay me" Kugo said stroking a dilapidated buddha statue. "Shiden Uchiha! What do you know about him" Yuna interrupted her anger boiling to the surface. "Temper, Temper remember where you are?" Kugo said not looking up at them.

Siyatsu gripped Yuna's wrist who seemed ready to pounce at the man. Rakiyo interrupted "LISTEN YOU I DONT CARE WHO YOU ARE! DONT TALK TO US THAT WAY!" Rakiyo screamed as Kugo raised his head turning his attention to the genin. "Well there is a way I can help you. I'm hosting a tournament for a few friends, If you win i tell you everything i know about that traitor"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 24, 2009)

"Well then... Let's go. Back to Konoha, then." Hinote said, pointing in a random direction that he thought was Konoha's direction. "Or... Umm..." He mumbled, changing the way he was pointing. "That way?" The chunin hopeful wondered. His eyes gazed at Tenka. "Hey... Tenka-sensei. Don't you have your own squad somewhere to deal with?" He asked her.

Hinote shrugged. "They're probably waiting for you is all." He nodded.

--------------------

Tenshi wandered the streets of Suna. "I can't find sensei... Does she expect me to walk back to Konoha alone? My teammates have gone off somewhere, sensei is off somewhere... Fine! I'm walking!" He told himself, walking off somewhere as well, trying to make it toward Konoha, hoping to find someone he knew on the way.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 24, 2009)

"Whoa...slow your role failchiha only I give out the orders here" Petero said thumbing the Uchiha on the head.

"Now for teams."

Petero took another piece of paper out of his pocket and placed it right next to the detail map of the bandits main hideout "Listen up because I only repeat once" Petero said suddenly sounding like a mexican.

"Team 1 will be Ike, Wukong and Kimirasu. You three will take the bandit hideout to the west here is a picture of how the building will look."



Petero stared at the shiny colored picture infront of him and went into a short daze. "....OHH shiny bright picture" he said like a little child and began playing with it.

"Hahhehahhe" he laughed as he played with it. It took him a few minutes before he came back to his senses. "Anyway....the picture was done by an artist friend of mine. I had him find the place and do a detail sketch of the building" Petero explained.

"I lost the actually detail map, but I remember that it has three floors with 6 rooms on each floor. I'm pretty sure their are alot of bandits their, but I'm sure you can take care of them. To make a long story short your to sneak in and cause some problems to keep reinforcements from comming." 

After explaining that rather smart plan to two of his genins Petero then turned his attention to Kagami. "You and I will infiltrate the bandit hideout and retrieve the package." Petero went on to explain how the main hideout was like a maze with nothing, but tents. Each tent was as big as a house and who knows what may be in their.

"The package will be in one of these tents, but....I have no idea which is the main bandit''s tent or what to expect when we get in their...Ah one more thing. Before we enter the hideout their is a door gaurded by 4 look out towers I'll distract and then you sneak in I'll follow you later."

A rather surprising turn of events the fat ass fail man known as Petero actually came up with a plan that made some lick of since. He looked down at the chaos below his feet from Ike streaking in the streets another plan of his.

_"Okay here it comes." _Ike was instantly stopped by the gaurdsmen of the Damiyo. The gaurds look around and saw the other 4 Konoha shinobi, but one stood out to them and their facepaled.

"O Damiyo no" one of the gaurdsmen said "It's him." The more elder gaurd put his hand up to stop the other from talking and just nodded in the Konoha shinobi direction and began to walk away dragging Ike along with them.

"Follow me my pupils" Petero said "We're going to set up shop today at the Damiyo's place and perceed to the bandit's hideout's at midnight."


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 24, 2009)

Yuukaku was lost in himself, feeling hesitantly a new side and personality he had never known existed; as well as a new power.

He sat deep in Konoha forest land, watching the mud river he had made circle sluggishly around him. He had always hoped his element would be water - earth was so much more constricting. Still, discovering the element at all was exciting. He closed his eyes and sat on his artificial island, feeling this new kind of chakra inside himself. Would it work with chakra blades as wind or electricity would? He determined to find out.

Meanwhile however, his personality was shifting just as definitely, strangely and grotesquely as the mud around him. His eyes closed, he found himself again encircled by those globular copies, unblinkingly staring. Inside one he saw Sousuke and Matsuko. He dismissed the image, and the eye disappeared. Instead, he focussed deeply on a new image; a caravan, trundling along a rock path. A rocking path growing muddy. Monsters, vials, jutsus... _power._

Yuukaku opened his eyes once more, and the mud hardened. Unsure of himself, he rose to his feet and began the walk home - excited, a little scared, and confused. Just what exactly was happening to him?


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 24, 2009)

Taiyo's mouth dropped open. He took what his sensei said as an insult. "Well, I was using my dad for training, but I guess Dante could be better...my dad is super busy anyway." he said, stuffing his hands in his pockets. His muscles were a little sore from the days in the wilderness, but he just told them to quit their bitching and continued on. "Hey, Vergil sensei. Do you like, have a crush on that lady back there? You should be nicer to her...I mean, sure the kunai was nice, but you should tell her you love her or something...go on a date with her! Ichiraku ramen would be nice...unless whe's one of those women that has to have a classy restaraunt for her date. I mean, it's not like its Hokage Burger or McKishi's or something..." he said.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 24, 2009)

Tenka’s eyes widened.  “I bet that asshole just left them!  Damn it!”  

“Your probably right…”  Kiya says with a chuckle.

“Fucking Vergil!”  Tenka said taking off toward the village no longer worried about the sand in her shoes.

After a few minutes she arrived at the village and began wandering calling out her students names.  “Shit…Hokage will kill me if I lose my genin…”



Team 3

“Alright guys.  Let’s head back to Konoha…”  Kiya says stretching after making sure the pair had enough to eat.  She begins walking out of Suna pretty sure they would eventually catch up to the other squads.

“You were pretty quite while we ate.  You guys want to tell me what happened?”  Kiya looked between the two as they walked.  “I figured you guys would running a mile a minute with your mouths.  I know I did when I went through the exams.  Sensei had to tell me to shush for a few.”  she laughed lightly peering at them again.  “Come on you two.  What happened?  We have a long walk, so you might as well talk for a bit.  Then we can talk over your training for the next month.”


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 24, 2009)

Hinote looked down. "It'd be best I train alone." He said plainly. His mind wandered back to some of the things that he had done in the time prior to the chuunin exams. His time with Musha. And how the final training session ended.

_Flashback..._
Musha stood facing Hinote, both had their swords drawn. Hinote charged his temporary teacher, who blocked every blow with ease.

"You are still awfully weak. It's as if you aren't even trying." Musha told Hinote, returning with a slash of his own. "And in the end, it will get you killed!" The swordsman yelled, but gasped as his slash was blocked easily.

Hinote chuckled twistedly. "Like I'm not trying, eh? Interesting that you think that!" He laughed, pushing Musha back. The sword, however, stayed on Hinote's sword. He had briefly detached the sword into segments then put them back together to close it on the katana Musha used.

"That's awfully smart of you." Musha chuckled. "I guess you win this time." He said, putting his hand out. His katana was thrown to his feet.

"No. We aren't done yet!" Hinote yelled, his voice filled with twisted laughter and his eyes with a killer intent in them. His Sharingan was active as well. "Stand and fight!"

"Hinote, it's over. You won." Musha told him, grasping his katana and getting ready to block. The look Hinote had scared him slightly.

"It ends not with words. By blood! By blood! It ends by blood alone!" Hinote shrieked, his true, twisted side showing itself. He ran at his teacher, slashing wildly. "Blood! I need to see it! I want to see your blood!" His sword met Musha's.

"What's gotten into you!" Musha yelled. His katana went flying and Hinote's sword slashed across Musha's stomach, spraying out blood.

Hinote cackled wildly. "The blood! It's not enough! It ends not with blood. By death! By death! It ends by death alone!" He screamed. His sword slashed wildly at Musha's body, creating countless slices.

"Hi-no...te." Musha groaned after the barrage stopped.

"It ends by death!" Hinote yelled, turning and walking away. After a second, before Musha fell to the ground, Hinote thrust his sword toward him, though he was far away, the sword detached and shot forward, piercing directly through the swordsman's chest. The body moved toward Hinote as the blade started to reattach. The poor man's body was being dragged along the blade. When he was all the way back to Hinote, no more than an inch away, Hinote whispered to him.

"You have served your purpose." He had whispered, pulling out the sword from the body. Musha gasped his last breath in pain. Hinote took a single step back then slashed Musha directly across the throat, spraying blood everywhere. Satisfied, Hinote walked over to the pond, which Musha had refilled with water the day before and washed the blood of of himself and the blade.

"Tomorrow, we head out for Suna."Hinote told himself, his Sharingan fading.

_End Flashback..._

Hinote looked at Kiya. "Besides, I'm not all that great with people, you'll find." He chuckled slightly, his head down to hide the look in his eyes.

------------------

Tenshi heard his sensei calling. "There she is." He mumbled, walking over to Tenka. "Tenka-sensei. You left us here." He told her.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 24, 2009)

"You look fancy!" Ike said pointing to the Daimyo. "But aren't you hot in all those clothes? I don't wear ny, but I guess you can see that. Actually I was wearing this," he shows his skirt to the Daimyo, "but then sensei said I had to streak through the streets. I don't know what streaking means and couldn't figure it out so I took off my clothes and ran through the streets trying to ask someone. Everyone started screaming!"

He looked up to his team.

"I better go now. I have bad people to beat up. I'm a Ninja!" he bounded off and met with his team. "I'm back. Let's go! Can we go! Where are we going?" Ike said yapping like a hyperactive poodle.

________________________________________

Vergil looked at Taiyo and raised an eyebrow. 

"Girls like....McKishis?" he asked tentatively. He didn't care for the stodgy food himself. It wasn't good for you and he found the whole place too noisy. Perhaps she may like that. "What is it about meat in a bun that is so appealing." Vergil said not aware of the double entendre that had left his mouth.

______________________________________


----------



## Cjones (Jun 24, 2009)

A night sky had set over Bird Country and thanks to the Damiyo who happened to be an old friend of Petero's they were able to rest up before they set out.

"There's the idea Ike" Petero laughed as he excused his team and him from the Damiyo's presence.

"Okay my little genin team of misfit's you have her order. Find the rather victorian style house and infiltrate it to keep reinforcement's from comming. Also just incase search the place also who knows the package may be there."

Petero moved out into the front of the Daimyo's house and turned his attention to Kagami "You ready?" He asked her.

"Let's move out! Team 1 Ike, Wukong and Failchiha go west. Team 2 Kaaawhateverhername is and me go east."

(Meanwhile)

A rather large bulbous man can be seen with two young beautiful ladies riding in a wagon. One of the beauties was talking to an underling, but what was said was incoherent to all, but those two.

"Understood" The woman said as she walked over to the fat man. He was sitting with another lady who seemd to be the other's twin. They could be told apart by the gold stripes on their head. One of the girls had 1 gold stripe while the other one had 2.

"Master Akihiro I have heared that some ninja have come to take back the package you stole" The lady with the 1 gold stripe said. The fat ass boss leaned over in his seat and gave a tooth grin.

"Is that so" he said in a gruff voice "I'll have something waiting for them. Though nothing can be done until we get there. So in that time make herself useful and dance Ah" he yelled out her taking a sip of his sake from a glass.

She looked down meekly and gave a soft "Yes" and perceeded to do what she was told. The other girl watched on not able to say anything as she had a chain around her neck. 

"Look at your sister Un you'll be doing that for me real soon."

_--(Walk to Konoha)--_
"I'm surprised you haven't noticed Kiya-sensei." Minori began to speak as they made their way back to Konoha.

"Hinote whole appearance has change and....his attitude too. I guess you can say he has became a real...*kill* joy" Minori said putting empahsis on the word kill. Hinote and Minori's relationship had become strained ever since he took on this emo look and attitude of his. While they were able to work together in the exam it was now over with and didn't mean much any more.

Though there was a theory Minori wanted to to try out. It was a while back when she came up with it...you can say she had a nice conversation with herself about how to go about it.

"Hinote" Minori called out to him, but still looking straight ahead. "I'm sure your *Mom*....will be very proud that you pass the second exam huh?"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 25, 2009)

Miyako rolls his eyes some doing his best not to talk so he wouldn't get sucked into this conversation. Instead he focused on the road ahead, he still owed a Rakiyo a fight and he would have to do some training for the next exam, '_Hopefully I'll get the crazy bitch..._' Miyako thinks to himself, he thinks he may have found a way to beat her be he wasn't completely sure yet, he'd have to make some plans once he made it back to Konoha.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 25, 2009)

Hinote laughed at Minori. "Me? A killjoy? Hell, I'm a bucketful of energy. How would I be a killjoy?" He asked her, shooting a glare in her direction, some odd intent in his eyes. "My mom. Well, to tell you the truth, I haven't... Heard from her in awhile. I was staying with someone else until we had to leave for Suna. He was training me." Hinote told her with a smile. That was true.

"Unfortunately, I can't train with that person anymore. He disappeared somewhere. He taught me how to use my sword. It was certainly a lot of training." He said, sighing. "That man wouldn't let me sleep."


----------



## Tian (Jun 25, 2009)

"so your saying as long as i can hold them off i can do anything to them? Good..." he said as he left and took to the roof tops.He jumped along without anyone behind him._"They'll have to follow shortly after me"_ he thought. 

As he jumped to the next roof three kunai came at him and he leaned back to avoid them and he fell on his back.He saw three more unknown ninja. Two preformed hand seals and all of a sudden he was engulfed in fire and shadow clones appeared around him. He had nowhere to go. 

All the clones began to attack, he saw them throwing kunai and he blocked them with a kunai in his hand. _"Shit! I need to get out of here but this fires blocking my path and i still have to block those shadow clones"_ and then as he looked out of the fire at his enemies he saw the third ninja preforming the jutsu for Fireball jutsu. 

_"Shit, Shit, Shit!!!"_ he was so confused now that everything seemed to be spinning and he could do nothing except block and with a fireball jutsu he'd need to exhaust his ninja tools to stop it..... suddenly something happened to him....He realised they were genjutsu.

He now saw everything, the fire surrounding him was a genjutsu, the things attacking him were just normal clones with someone co-ordinating their movements so as to look like they were attacking and saw the person create the fireball jutsu. He jumped up in the air to avoid his attack and he threw out 5 steel wired demon wind shuriken and then preformed shuriken shadow clone jutsu to replicate them ten fold. 

"DIE!!!" he roared as he unleashed them in triple windmill blade. He trapped them by rapping them together and all the demon wind shuriken circle in on his enemies but he stopped it. He cut the steel wire and took the demon wind shuriken. His enemies had passed out from shock. He continued to find the house.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 25, 2009)

Konoha.

Mio wqs staring at Kira intensely from behind her desk

"Let me tell you one thing. You have 2 chances in this conversation, the third time you piss me off and you will be sorry." she said

"Unlike the others in Konoha, you don't scare me. You're all bark and no bite." Kira said dismissively

"Kira, I've only ever really been truly, truly angry once. I'm not at liberty to tell you what happened as it is a well guarded secret between myself, the tenreiken and the other kages, however they know their place and they know not to cross me. That said, please feel free to say what's on your mind."  Mio said

"Hmph. Well, I think it's obvious. The recent wave of immigrants, the ones from the Jashin camp. I want them to be gone. I don't care how, whether you kill them all or exile them; don't care. Konoha isn't in such a rich financial state where it can support this influx of new people." Kira said 

"It'll be tight, granted, but I'm not turning my back on those kids. Had people turned their backs on me, I would not be in the position I am today."

"Well, I'm sure that would be no great loss." he said snidely

"That's one." Mio said coldly. Something in her voice actually gave Kira the chills.

"Well," he moved uncomfortably in his chair, "it's not only the finances. There's the issue of security, the secrets of our clans, the.."

"Let me stop you right there. There are no more secrets. The Clan secrets were discovered years ago. Nara, Uchiha, Hyuuga all of them. Likewise we know all about the clan secrets of the Cloud, Sand, Mist, Rain etc. There is no need to be concerned about that. Lets get to the heart of the matter. You just plain don't like them do you?" Mio said penetratingly

"I never said that. I only have Konoha's best interests at heart." he said, lying through his teeth. His desire for personal gain was clearly his motivating factor. "As for the secrets, you can't tell me that they know ALL our secrets. I know you have a few tricks up your sleeve, I know my clan does. I don't want those kids running off and telling the world about them."

"Yes, I'm beginning to see that you do indeed have your secrets. I trust that if we take care of them, they will take care of us." Mio said parroting the words of her sensei.

Kira looked at the Hokage. He had a thing for older women and powerful ones too. His gaze was a little lecherous. Mio had noted it a while back when he was a teenager, unlike Dante though he wasn't obvious with it.

She clicked her fingers at her face, telling him to look where it was appropriate to do so. Kira smiled.

"It's obvious we have a difference of opinion that cannot be agreed upon. I'm going to let the people of Konoha decide." He made two quick handseal from underneath the table and suddenly Mio couldn't move. Shadow binding jutsu.

"I knew you weren't that tough or smart." He made her open the drawer of her desk and pull out the special paper that only the Hokage used "Before we get down to business, I want to have a little fun." he said, confident in his own powers. He had back up plans and fully intended to use them. He motioned his hand to where the top button of a shirt would be and unbuttoned it. Mio's hand ran up her top and unbuttoned the shirt. She didn't fight it, except halfway down buttoning her shirt, her other hand, against Kiras will went up and two fingers were shown.

He gritted his teeth and increased the power of the jutsu, slamming the hand down. He took off Mio's shirt and looked at her.

"Happy?" she asked with cold eyes. "I would leave, before you do something you regret. I can still forgive all of this. You'll be punished, but its forgivable. That," she looked to the document, "is not however."

"Hmph. You're powerless to stop me. Once I make you sign and stamp this, not even your ANBU will be able to find me. I think it's safe to say that I'm handing in my resignation as Jounin." Kira said licking his lips, still staring at Mio's chest. "Let's get that paperwork out of the way, then you and me, we'll have some fun."

He had her pick up a pen and positioned her hand over the empty space that required her signature. He had practised her signature for 3 whole days but could not forge it as he needed the pen she used and the paper. Without the pair, it would be null and void

The document that would be written on the paper essentially handed Kira full power to decide on who enters and leaves Konoha, amongst other things. The pen hovered over the paper and Kira pumped in more chakra to try and get her to sign it. Her hand wouldn't budge.

"Kira. That's three."

Kira looked into Mio's eyes, they had literally turned black and her hand effortlessly dropped the pen and went straight for Kira's neck. It clasped tightly around it, as if the shadow binding jutsu wasn't there. 

Kira was lifted from the ground, he was forced to release the jutsu and clasp at the hand that was lifting him up. He smiled.

"Don't think that's the only trick up my sleeve." A small ball dropped from his left sleeve and it was appearing to do nothing. In actuality it was releasing an odorless, colourless, neurotoxin. A secret from the Nara Clan forest.

Mio opened her mouth and showed Kira a purple pill.

"Wh...what??" Kira stammered.

"I'm not an idiot. I know what you've been doing for months now. You forget that my speciality is stealth?" She swallowed the pill, making her impervious to the poison, "You like talking don't you? Convincing all the villagers that I'm a monster. Well you may be right, but you won't be able to say it again."  

Mio reached towards Kira's neck and made a claw with her fingers. She dug in and crushed his larynx causing the scream of pain to sound like a gurgling whisper. Kira struggled, kicking Mio but she remained still, unmoving as she watched the man. She punched him hard in the chest breaking six ribs. "You also like looking at my body hm?"

Her finger went towards his right eye, pushed in ever so slowly. Again the silent scream came from out of his mouth as the soft flesh of his eyeball was pierced and damaged beyond repair. She pulled out the bloody finger and moved onto the other eye. It was then she heard a familiar voice

"That's enough Hokage sama." Uchiha Saito said

She had known he was there for quite some time.

"Odd how you choose this moment to intervene. I'm sure you saw him binding me in his jutsu." Mio said fixing her gaze on the Head of Police

"I knew you could escape. I'm not a fool like that man." he said coldly, "However I cannot stand by whilst you torture him. We have special divisions for that."

"Fine. Take him and kill him. I've had my fill of him." She looked at Saito, knowing that this was to be the moment where he would choose his sides. If Kira were to live on then she would know that the Uchiha were not with her.

"As you wish Hokage-sama." he gathered up Kira, handcuffing him and escorting him out. Mio put her shirt back on and breathed heavily. It would take her quite some time to cool down. She had placed a tracking device inside the eye of Kira, unknown to both of them. She would now wait to see where this would take Konoha


----------



## Muk (Jun 25, 2009)

Wukong seeing Uchiha fight it out for his was so glad he wasn't the one stand in the front. "Let the daredevil have his fun, I suppose." He jumped down from the roof henged into a commoner and walked right pass the fighting ninja.

"I suppose I could scout ahead a little, see if I can figure out what the bandits are up to," he thought to himself.

After he's out of line of sight with the combatant ninja's and the uchiha he undoes his henge and starts running along the floor, before jumping up into the trees to travel faster.

Not before long he had reached the camp of bandits. He hid himself in the tree crowns and just watched and observed the bandits for a while.


----------



## Tian (Jun 25, 2009)

He jumped until he reach wukong and saw there was alot of noise coming from the second floor.The third floor had people strategically placed near the windows. people were guarding the doors. He sneaks over to wukong and informs him of where the people are posted in the building.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 25, 2009)

((OOC: Apologies in advance but i have way to many characters stories to update so i might have to spam the shit of the thread due to the post thingy not letting me post lol))

Kugo's Office
-------------

Yuna ran at the man kunai in hand pinning him down against the black sleek table, His back pressing hard on the fine crafted furniture. "DONT YOU EVER CALL HIM A TRAITOR YOU PIECE OF SHIT!" Yuna barked her anger was visible as her Sharingan awoke with fury, The three tomoe circling around unusaully fast envisioning who she would kill him. "YUNA!" Siyatsu called out pulling her off of him.

Kugo fixed his tuxed and laughed to himself knowning he would garner such a response. "Expected. So will you join the tournament?" Kugo asked with his grim smile on his face, Yuna who was still heated from the comment glared at him. "Of course" Siyatsu answered for her, Kugo looked at the two with a surprise look. "I wasn't talking to you, i was talking to the boy" He said pointing to Rakiyo who had been itching to hit the man. "Rakiyo?" Siyatsu asked trying to decipher the mans motive.

Kugo nodded his head "Yes, you see the tournament is for those under the age of 16 only and if my mathematical skills have not failed me im sure you guys are well over 16 hehe" He laughed to himself as Siyatsu's face changed to that of concern. "I'll enter" Rakiyo spoke causing the three to look at him surprised "But once i win you better spill everything you know about this Shiden dude or else!" Rakiyo said gritting his teeth. 

"Excellent the tournament starts in a week, i do hope you enjoy the stay in my city and oh Siyatsu seeing as how you owe me money my men will be keeping a close eye on you so don't you dare try to leave" He said waving them away from his office, Before the door closed behind them siyatsu spoke "Would never dream of leaving" The door closed and after being escorted out the building yuna blurted out "I'm going for a drink" She said heading off into a bar.

Siyatsu looked at Rakiyo who was shaking "Are you sure about entering the tournament, Kugo is not to be trusted and will most likely have the hardest opponents you have yet to face Rakiyo" Rakiyo not looking at his sensei spoke "I dont care, Guys like him make me sick and if it will help Yuna ill join the damn tournament and win it all." The genins confidence made Siyatsu laugh and for a moment though of Rakiyo's father "Good then it's time i trained you in the art of summoning"

(Rooftop of an abandoned Library)

Siyatsu bit into his thumb and with the blood formed a slew of handsigns beckoning a medium sized centipede that circled around him. The summoning still astounded Rakiyo even though seeing it before "The contract with the Path of Centipede is a lifetime agreement so" Siyatsu let the scroll plop into the ground as it unrolled showing a long list of name with last entry being Siyatsu's name. "Do you agree?" He said smirking at the genin who looked at the contract for a bit.

He nodded "Yeah" Siyatsu looked at Rakiyo and smiled "Bite your thumb and sign the contract in blood then we can commence" He said taking a swig of sake as he sat atop of the centipede. Rakiyo got on his knees biting at his thumb, the fresh blood pouring from it as he struggled to write his name. Placing the final thumb print the contract was sign as it closed it self up seemingly out of nowhere. "Rakiyo, Let the training begin" Siyatsu


----------



## Vergil (Jun 25, 2009)

Ike stood as he watched Wukong leap from tree to tree. Ike copied him. "Are we being quiet?" he asked looking down at Kimirasu. Ike, having been used to stalking his dinner quietly did so, leaping from tree to tree, without so much as disturbing a leaf. 

He silently raced passed the bandits who were underneath. He looked at Wukong.

"Should we take them out?" he said through a bizarre charade like gesture


----------



## Muk (Jun 25, 2009)

Wukong looks at the Uchiha bewildered. "What you pointing at? What 2 story building? What window? They have an open air camp. Can't you see with your own eyes?" Wukong took another look at the camp to verify he wasn't imagining things he even bit into his own thumb, inducing some pain into his nerves. However the picture he saw was different from what the Uchiha was seeing.

For what he saw was an camp in a forest opening, and behind that a cave that allowed the bandits to hide their real operation.

He's watched one man come out, only to let out his business right under the tree crown where Wukong was hiding. Luckily even though he had looked up, Wukong had henged himself into a branch of the tree.

But that was before the silly Uchiha came up to his tree crown.

But Wukong was in luck, maybe now the two guards that were defending the entrance could be distracted. However he need to release the Uchiha from his trauma and genjutsu it seem. 

Finding it too much of a hassel to try and release him via the chakra inducing method, Wukong grabs hold of the Uchiha wanting to whisper something to him, before punching him really hard in the stomach, liver area. "Wake up, there is no Building, no window, no 2nd story in front of us. There is this little camp with 6 bandits, and 2 more guards at the cave behind the camp.

I know you like to battle, so why don't you go down there and make some chaos, I'll sneak in and see if I can find some of their treasure."

"Ike, go take out those bandits, too, please. Just run in there naked, and throw kunai at them."


----------



## Tian (Jun 25, 2009)

"What are you doing!" he said as he hit wukong back hard. Hit me again and you'll know about it.Your the one who can't see. Were hit by a genjutsu or something? Keep your kunai and shuriken out and Ike stick with me for your own sake. Taking Wukongs advice just means you'll keep streaking"[/COLOR] he said as he jumped out of the tree to another tree.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 25, 2009)

Looking first at Minori then moving her eyes toward Hinote she watched his reaction to his squad mates words.  She had noticed the change in him but was hoping that either of them would say more to her.  That maybe some hint would be given at the exact change or the reasons.  “Hm…”  she said softly watching the genin.  “Maybe…I think maybe I should oversee your training for the next month Hinote.  Just to make sure you are doing things right.  Teach you a new jutsu or two…”  Kiya said the words, more wanting to keep an eye on him then thinking he really needed her help.  

Not to sound unfair she turned toward Minori.  “Of course I will help you too.  Maybe teach you a medical jutsu or two.  They can be very helpful even in battle…” she gave her a halfhearted wink trying not to let on to her feelings.

They walked for a moment in silence then Kiya shivered.  “Was that because of Hinote?  Or is there something else going on…” she wondered to herself at the foreboding feeling that came over her.

***********************************

“What happen to the other two?”  Tenka asked Tenshi.  “Are they around?”  her eyes scanned the area around them and sighed.  “Did you have fun with Vergil-sensei?”  she asked as they began to walk toward the exit of Suna and begin their trek toward Konoha.  Lifting her hand to her eyes she spied Kiya and her squad in the distance and then what seemed like the other couple of squads ahead of them.  “At least we aren’t to far behind.” she mumbled giving Tenshi a small smile.


----------



## Muk (Jun 25, 2009)

"Yeah go run off, Uchihahaha!" Wukong says in a low voice. "Can't even discuss a situation out. Or help a friend. Egoistic bastard." 

Wukong watches as the Uchiha jumps off to another tree. But all this commotion in the tree top wasn't good for hiding, thus he pulls out his camoflage blanket that looks like a tree trunk, holds it up and waits.


----------



## Tian (Jun 25, 2009)

"An ego is just proof of skill. Atleast i wasn't fooled by a genjutsu you idiot.Who said i was going to run off i'm watching and observing like the fact that the people on the top floor switch every 5 minute or that the peope on the second floor swap places with the door guards on the door because i can hear them switch on the stairs. Don't talk without information" he said as he used henge jutsu to turn into a giant twisty branch. Thanks to his body soften technique he could bend like the branch.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 25, 2009)

After the rescue, Saito said that he was finished, retiring with his whole family...somewhere or other. He would relay the orders of the Hokage to the next in line. Kira didn't care. He didn't have power so why would he. He gave Kira the name of the next in line.

That wasn't of great concern to the Nara member at the moment. Right now he was losing blood and had to find a doctor. He couldn't go via the conventional means, Mio would have that tracked. There was an underground Doctor. An extremely good one but a twisted one. He had no choice. Kira went to the slums.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 25, 2009)

Kimiko walks into a local bar somewhere in Cloud Country, it’s a small working class dive where villagers go after work to unwind and enjoy a beer, or two, or a dozen, whatever gets them through the daily grind of work and life. 

Tonight is casual night for Kimiko. She wears a sheer white tank top with a visible black bra underneath, as well as faded denim shorts, showing just enough of her legs to make a man look twice but not enough to keep him from imagining the rest. Her long raven hair hangs loose over her shoulders. All in all she has the look of a bored local girl looking for a good time and nothing like the trained killer she really is, but that’s the point when you're undercover of course.

She sidles up to a stool at the front of the bar. “Give me a beer will ya pops?” she asks the bartender, a tough middle aged fellow with a receding hairline, and a long vertical scar going across his right eye. 

He eyes her with a discerning gaze, “Do your parents know its past your bed time?" he asks her. Kimiko smiles back at him, unfazed by the jab and shrugs. 

“My bed time begins when I have someone to share it with,” she responds with a wink. 

The bartender chuckles in response as he pours her a glass of amber colored beer. “Careful what you wish for, especially around these parts.” He slides the beer across the counter towards her and Kimiko snatches it, taking a long sip. 

“Much obliged,” she responds. After nursing her beer for couple of minutes she looks over at the bartender who’s busy cleaning the bartop. 

“Say I heard that there was a temple near here. Uh whats its name…Jashim…..Jashrin?” she asks him curiously. Kimiko feels slightly warm and she rubs the back of her neck. 

“Jashin,” the bartender corrects without hesitation. “They’re some kind of religious cult. Why do you want to know?’ he asks her, still cleaning the front counter.

“Well I was interested in joining. I’m looking for some purpose in my life, some meaning.....you know?” Kimiko responds. She begins to feel warmer and wipes a sheen of sweat from her forehead. 

The bartender halts his cleaning and stares at Kimiko seriously, “Really now?” 

Kimiko nods, “Yeah….” She feels incredibly lightheaded suddenly and stammers to finish her sentence, he mind becoming unfocused. “Um…yeah I was…..uh,” 

A wave of dizziness hits her and she almost falls off her stool. The bartender strides towards her, “Are you alright?” he asks her. 

Kimiko stares at her half empty glass of beer, “I don’t feel so good….what….what did you?” but she nods off and tips over to the floor, upturning the stool over her body and her mind falls into darkness. 

The bartender passes around the front counter and kneels over her, checking her pulse. A faint but steady heartbeat tells him she’s alive. “You wanted to know the glory of Lord Jashin, little lady? Well he’s answered your prayer….”


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 25, 2009)

"Yeah Dad fuck those guys! They didn't appreciate my geniusness!" Kaion exclaims, as Saito drives the family away from Konoha.

"I had to deal with some crazy ass chick who looks like the girl I tried to save and she tried to stick her tongue down my mouth," Kaion shudders as he remembers it, he didn't expect it would feel so different then the movies. "Then I busted my ass in the desert, got eaten by a giant ass worm, drank coffee with Worm poop, met some crazy old Worm sage, ate some fruit that made me go bonkers, smoked some grass to make me better...."

"YOU SMOKED WHAT?!" Kaion's mother screams. 

Kaion ignores her for his own well being, "So yeah and then I wait all day in my room for a birdie or something to fly through my window to deliver my Chunnin diploma but not even a friggin' mongoose!" He looks at his father with disappointment. "You know what that is Pops that's Uchiha discrimarations is what that is. My stupid sensei is a Hyuuga and he probably didn't want me taking his spotlight or somthin, cause I'm like more handsomer, cooler, and its obvious that he was jealous of my special bond with that Kiya lady!"  Kaion still has her wrinkled newspaper photo in his back pocket. 

"It's discrimination dumbass!" Kaions younger sister, Kushina, corrects him. Kaion shrugs, "Yeah that's what I said loser!" Kaion retorts. 

Suddenly Saito puts on the breaks and they skid to a halt just outside of the village limits. "Heh I didn't even know we had cars in Konoha," Kaion adds. 

"We don't it just makes the scene more compelling dear," Kaion's mother replies. 

"I still have plans," Saito mutters and he turns around back to Konoha. 

"HELLZ YEAH POPS LET'S GO MADARA ON THEIR ASSES. SUMMON THE KYUUBI AND SOME CRAZY ASS STORM GODS!!! I'M COMIN FOR YOU DANTE!!!" Kaion yells, pumping his fist into the air. 

They return to Konoha, forget that they had a car to begin with, and Kaion goes to the Magazine store to score some nudy books before settling the score.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2009)

Koyaiba sits in his room. Something doesn't feel...right. He watches out over the city, thinking. Yeah, something was definately off today....

"Koyaiba!" Ali shouts, slamming through the door. "We have to get out of here!" She grabs her stuff and furiously begins packing.

"What the- What are you doing? Ali. Stop." Koyaiba says, laying a hand on the tiny girl's shoulders. She simply moves faster, and Koyaiba sighs and rolls his eyes. He hooks his arms under hers and lifts her off the ground. "Ali. Calm down. What's going on." Ali looks around, frightened. Koyaiba actually notices tears in her eyes.

"Well Miko was walking through the back alleys and he heard something from the Hokage's office so he scaled the wall and...and..." Ali let out a choking sob, "He says people want to drive us out of Konoha." She broke free of Koyaiba's grip and began packing again. "We have to get out of here. It isn't-"

"No." Koyaiba said simply. Ali stared at him, like a deer caught in the headlights. "We stay here. Go tell the rest of the campers not to mention this to anyone. The Hokage won't stand for it, and if you leave you just let the guys who want you gone win. We'll stay here and see how this plays out." Ali furrowed her brow, opening her mouth as if to object, but finally nodding and leaping out the window. Koyaiba sighed and sat back down.

_Well?_

_Oh come now. You knew this was going to happen sooner or later._

_It doesn't make it any easier._

_It rarely ever does._ His conscious agreed. _Ignorance is bliss after all._

_Do you think the good guys will win?_

_The world isn't black and white like that Koyaiba. It's mainly in an annoying shade of gray._

_I don't care._ His conscious fell silent for a moment, absorbing this.

_Which opinion do you want?_

_The right one._

_Then no._


----------



## Cjones (Jun 25, 2009)

Petero hoped from tree to tree with Kagami following behind him. Petero's way of jumping was...rather unique to only him. Instead of hopping from tree to tree like a normal ninja he held his feet in the air like he was a child and bounced off his ass.

"Hehe I never realized how fun this is" Petero stated as he picked up speed. Just ahead of them was a look out tower 4 to be exact with gaurds at each of them.

"Alright Kagami...when I give the diraction" Petero pronouced worngly "When it comes rush through that door there." Petero pointed to a rather large door sitting in between the towers.

"Are you ready?"

_--(Minori)--_
"Is that right Hinote? Well....your mom must be worried then...wouldn't you think so?" Minori said in a questioning voice. Minori had a feeling that Hinote was lying, but what proof did she have? It was all spectulation and for all she knew he could be telling the truth, but all she truly wanted was to see his reaction to the question.

"When someone tries to avoid company or feel that can't be around people...they usually have something to hide?" Minori stated as if she knew the secret actions of the human body.

_“Of course I will help you too. Maybe teach you a medical jutsu or two. They can be very helpful even in battle…”_

"Thank you Kiya-sensei I would enjoy that" Minori responded. Konoha wasn't far off from where they were and it was a rather akward silence between everyone with Kiya seemingly caught in the middle of it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 25, 2009)

Kaion marches towards the door of Mio's office. He's a man on a mission and he won't be denied. For some reason there are a hell of a lot of ANBU ninja milling about the hallways, like something serious must've just happened, but Kaion is oblivious to all this. Tunnel vision is a thing of beauty. 

He looks up at tall ninja with the mask of a monkey, "HEY ANBU MONKEY DUDE!!" 

The Nin looks down at Kaion. "Hmm?"

"I WANT TO SEE THAT OLD BAG MIO NOW!! SHE OWES ME A CHUUNIN DIPLOMA!" Kaion exclaims with authority.

"Oh really?" he responds with hidden amusement, knowing full well the mood that the Hokage is currently in. "You're Saito's kid right?"

Kaion nods proudly, "Yup! Uchiha genius in the making soon to be super Chuunin!"  

"Okay go on ahead. Make sure to knock loudly on her door," he tells Kaion. 

Kaion smirks with victory. Obviously this monkey ninja knows not to mess with the wrong guy. The young Uchiha strides towards the Hokage's door and pounds his right fist on it. "HEY LADY HOKAGE OPEN UP. I GOTTA BONE TO PICK WITH YOU!!" Kaion yells.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 25, 2009)

Mio shuddered slightly as she heard the voice of Kaion. She had still not quite recovered from her seething rage of Kira's visit. She wanted to send the little runt away for now but it was her job. She smiled as best she could, but it just ended up making her look even worse.

"Come in, Kaion." she said rubbing her forehead

_____________________________________

Kagami

"You're the boss!" she said grinning. She stood attentively awaiting the signal. Her specialty was long range. She knew almost every projectile jutsu there was and her accuracy was one of the best in Konoha. She used a jutsu: Soushuuha - Manipulate Advancing Blades.

The kunai floated infront of her, ready to be fired off. "Ready when you are." she said smiling

______________________________________________--

Ike (btw - I've updated his profile)

Ike jumped down and ran at full pace towards towards the bandits. He wasn't subtle and it was to his advantage. He screamed that high pitched scream, that seemed to echo around the entire forest, coming from everywhere. It was the empty cicada shell jutsu which Ike had inadvertantly activated. The guards looked around, utterly confused and then saw a small naked dwarf like character run towards them. 

They had no idea what to do in this situation and lowered their guard slightlly.

____________________________________-

Kira

Kira staggered through the poorest part of Konoha. Not even the great Mio could stop poverty most of them were ones that were not from the village originally. His blood boiled. 

He staggered to a small house where a man sat cross legged. He was tall, thin and had thick glasses. His icy gaze fell upon Kira and he smiled.

"What will you offer me to restore your voice....partially." He handed Kira a pen and a paper

"What do you want?" he wrote

"Well, I want my own research facility, with plenty of test subjects." the doctor said

"Fine." 

"Excellent. Now I can't do anything about that eye, but the throat....this may sting a little." If Kira could scream he would have, as the doctor began to go to work on Kira


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 25, 2009)

Kaion slams open the doors gangbusters style and strides through, just the way he pictured Madara Uchiha must've done when he heard they made that no name Senju dude the Hokage. 

He notices that Mio seems a little frazzled and rubs her forehead, but he figures that's normal with people over a hundred. Kaion doesn't even ask to sit down and he makes himself comfortable on a chair. The same chair that Kira sat in ironically. 

"Listen here lady, hehe. I've had enough of you not respectin my super awesome skills! Okay I know you're jealous and all because you know I'm going to replace you in like......a year or somethin' when I make Jounin!" he tells her with a smirk. "But I want my Chuunin diploma now!!" 

"Heh you're playin' with the big dogs now lady!!" he proclaims with gusto. 

He eyes a fruit basket on a table and takes an apple. He bounces it up and down and then takes a bite. Suddenly his front two teeth almost snap apart. "OW!!!OW!!!! OW!!!" he cries, spitting out the wax bits. 
_
Who the hell has wax fruit on their desk!!_ he thinks to himself in utter pain.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 25, 2009)

Mio looks at Kaion and laughs a little.

"Here, let me look at your teeth." she said kneeling down and inspecting Kaions mouth. "Well you didn't chip anything at least." She rubs his hair

"Ah Kaion, this city's a mess. I'm not sure I can fix it this time. Just promise me that when the time comes you'll do what's right." she said a little downbeat, unusually for her. She looked at her glass ball. A jutsu that was passed down to each Hokage on their induction, the ability to use that ball to see somewhat into the future. She knew what was going to happen and knew she was powerless to stop it.

"If you had less than a few months to live, what would you do?" She asked him


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 25, 2009)

"Well...no...she's probably the kind that would like something more classy. Bring her somewhere nice. Anyway, I should go home and tell my dad I'm home. I might find Dante after to ask for some training, but I'll talk to you guys later!" Taiyo said, taking off through the Konoha gates toward his home. He burst through the doors to his house, and found his dad no where. He came through the front doors with a disappointed expression. He tried to hide it from Taiyo, but Taiyo is too nosy to miss most emotions.

"What's wrong dad?" Taiyo asked, not bothering to tel him about the exams or that he missed him.

"I'll tell you in a minute. Taiyo, did you work on the Jashin camp mission?" Taiyo nodded. "Well, two parts of the village are having a...confliction. The side I'm on doesn't believe that we should keep them here. We're trying to push them out of the village. I would like you to try to be on that side too...but it's your choice." Taiyo's father said.

"I'm on your side dad. It's how I was raised. Anyway, since you're so busy, I'm gonna see if I can train with Dante sensei." Taiyo says, running out the door. He makes his way over to Dante's house, knocking on the door.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 25, 2009)

"If you had less than a few months to live, what would you do?" the Hokage asks him.

Kaion thinks about this for a second, a very complicated question indeed.

First he'd rig a stick of dynamite in the Hyuuga District and detonate it, after all the Hyuuga are away doing whatever it is those weird Hyuuga do of course. Then he'd carve Sasuke Uchiha's face in the Hokage Mountain and put a big red mustache across the First Hokage's face. Afterwards he'd raid Kiya Lady's bedroom and steal her underwear drawer, not just her underwear mind you but the entire wardrobe. 

Then he'd ask Minori on a date and take her to the Ramen Shop or something, of course finally he'd raid the women's hot spring stark naked and divebomb into the water. There are other things but Kaion's mind can't handle the joy of all those possibilities at once. In fact having only one month to live is starting to sound awesome to him. 

"Uhhhh...go see One Piece the Movie and play with my action figures," Kaion finally mutters in response. Mio's tone is freaking him out and he jumps out of his chair. 

"Listen I just came here for my Chuunin Diploma lady! Your softy act won't work on me!!" he demands.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 25, 2009)

Petero tip toed out of the bushes, but made sure the coast was clear.

"Henge!" A cloud of smoke appeared and out came Petero, but he wasn't dressed up as one of the bandits. Petero came out sporting a pink hand bag, lipstick and eye liner. A short skirt with stockings with a halter top and a scraf. Instead of transforming into a bandit like the orginally plan Petero decided to improvise and become a hooker.



"Now it's time to swoon them with my feminine wiles" Petero said as he began to make his way toward the bandits. He began to sway his hips back and forth and swtich trying to act as sexy as possible as he made his way to the gaurd post. Needless to say if your a man then you understood how these gaurds must have felt. They looked at Petero with complete disgust as he walked up to them.

"Um...what do your think your going fatty?" One of the gaurds at the gate said. Petero pressd himself up against him and whispered in his ear.

"I guess it wasn't big news?" Petero said in a womanly voice as he jumped up to a watch tower on his right. He was spotted by the gaurds there and all together there were 20 of them.

"What wasn't big news?' Another gaurd said rudely. Petero went into his bag and pulled out a large feather and began to fan himself.

"Something of a certain avian variety hehe" Petero explained laughing in a girly voice as he began to fan the other gaurds and move seductively around them. One of the bandit's on the watch post grabbed Petero by his scraf.

"What in the hell are you talking about fat ass?" Petero pulled away from his grasp and keep his same routine up.

"So I guess you haven't heared hmmm?' Petero said winking at them as he put himself in clear veiw of kagami.

"Heared...WHAT!" All the gaurds yelled out at the same time.

That was the single and the question Petero was waiting on.

well-a, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, well, the bird is the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, don't you know about the bird

Petero began doing the monkey and throwing his arms up and down. When the right was up the left was down and vice versa. After a while of doing that Petero would begin to shuffle back in forth while singing the same lyrics.

"Bandit don't you know about the bird?" Petero sang while pointing to one of the bandit's.

"Well this girl is going to tell you about the bird" he said hugging another.

A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, bird

The gaurd's attention was completely on Petero and no one else this was Kagami's chance to strike.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 26, 2009)

Kimiko awakens on a stone cold floor. “Ugh that was some party,” she groans weakly, still feeling light headed and woozy. Her throat feels as dry as the Suna desert and she coughs in a heaving fit. 

“Water,” she croaks. Kimiko remembers having a horrible dream that someone had drugged her in a bar and then kidnapped her. As she lies on her back in a dank and darkly illuminated room, more like a dungeon or a cell really, she realizes that it wasn’t a dream after all. 

“Just wonderful…” she mutters in a tone that conveys that things are in fact quite far from fucking wonderful.  

“Welcome my child,” calls out a male voice from the darkness. Kimiko jerks her head up towards the source of the voice, she can barely make out a hooded figure standing in the far corner. His face is shrouded under a long sloping hood that covers everything down to the man's chin and his robes are black and slightly worn and tattered. However it’s not the style of his clothes that Kimiko focuses on, rather it’s the dried crimson stains that smear his robes.  

That certainly isn’t fruit juice she thinks to herself. 

Kimiko slowly turns over onto her right side and stares up at the man. “So are you the concierge of this fine hotel? I specifically asked for the Sultan suite, not the Dungeon with creapy looking monks suite.” 

He chuckles slightly and walks towards her very slowly and methodically, “I hear tell from our villages local recruiter that you seek enlightenment?’ he asks her.  

Kimiko arches her right eyebrow curiously, “Recruiter?” she responds curiously. “Oh you mean that bartender slash date rapist guy?"  She looks down at her tanktop and pats her chest. "I hope he didn’t sneak a peek at my….”

“Silence whore!” the hooded man says in commanding voice. “I can tell that you’re afraid but do not worry soon we will cleanse you of your carnal sins.” 

He walks up close to Kimiko and slides off his hood revealing a mutilated, bald headed visage with dozens of scars running all over his face in swirling almost artistic patterns as if they were inflicted by design. 

He claps his hands and the heavy iron door to the cell opens. Two burly men also wearing robes enter. One of them pushes in a cart stacked with all manners of blades, and cutting utensils. 

“My name is Horst and I will be your torturer for the day,” the scarred man tells Kimiko with a smile. "You will hate me at first but soon you will come to love me like a father..."


----------



## Muk (Jun 26, 2009)

Vergil said:


> Kagami
> 
> "You're the boss!" she said grinning. She stood attentively awaiting the signal. Her specialty was long range. She knew almost every projectile jutsu there was and her accuracy was one of the best in Konoha. She used a jutsu: Soushuuha - Manipulate Advancing Blades.
> 
> ...



Seeing Ike run at the bandits, Wukong jumped down to aid the poor lad.

Since all he could do is run and jump really fast, he hasn't really learned much of combat, he ran as fast as he could at the first confused bandit.

With his broom he wacked the confused bandit on the head and then jumps to the next one.

Unbalanced as the broom is, Wukong swings it looking like an amateur screaming and yelling with Ike as they beat up one bandit at a time.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 26, 2009)

The bandit guards were caught completely unaware by the naked boy and the screaming street sweeper that when the hammer blow of the broom connected, the guard could do nothing but fall to his knees. Ike also ran like the wind towards them, hurling his body headfirst into the bandit's stomach like a human missle. It was actually his own taijutsu move, though in actual fact it was a coincidental variation of the jutsu called Thunder fist. Only Ike used his abnormally hard head.

The bandit went flying back into the tree, as Ike flipped up and landed on his feet.

"Kong! Look! Look!" Ike said excitedly as he pointed to his fallen foe. "I can give some good head huh?!" Ike said hearing the phrase once before, assuming it was to be used in situations like this.

Ike looked up and saw the moss covered house in the distance. He looked up at Kimirasu who was standing guard on the trees. "We're almost there!" he said smiling widely at the Uchiha.

_______________________________________

Kagami was also fixated by Petero, almost getting caught up in his ligh level technique. 

"Whoa...that'll give you nightmares." she said, but acknowledged that it had done it's job. She launched the kunai with terrifying accuracy, the blades, whistling past Petero and embedding themselves beautifully into three of the bandits head.

"Bird bird bird, bird is the ....Oh dammit!" Kagami said as she had the song well and truly in her head now.

She leaped to another tree, so that her position would not be given away and fired off 5 more, this time with string attached to them so the trajectory could be altered. The guards ran at Petero and threw Kunai at where they though Kagami was, hitting nothing but bark. The dull Thunk! sound of the kunai hitting their throat, chest and stomach was the last thing they heard. 

The remaining 12 all rushed the fat man like prostitute. Kagami about to take care of the lot of them but then noticed that Petero wanted to show them something. She sat on the tree branch and watched with avid intrigue

_____________________________________

Dante had just made it back and took a shower when he heard a tapping on his door. He had his trousers on this time at least at he dried his hair with the towel.He opened the door and saw Taiyo.

"Hey dude, come on in. Sorry about the mess. I forgot to tidy up before I left. I'd offer you something but I think everything is off in the fridge. In fact you probably shouldn't even go near anything that could be edible. Heh - they should have had the second exam in my flat."

Dante walked to a slightly cleaner area of the flat, the living room, which had a big screen TV and a plethora of DVDs of kung fu flicks, including "Honour of the Shattered Rock" a flick made by the greatest taijutsu specialist of all time Brock Lee. The fact that he wore all green and his name sounded like a vegetable did more to hinder his rise to fame than aid it, but it worked for him.

"So," Dante said jumping onto the sofa and switching on some tunes on his Jukebox "What can I do for you?"

______________________________________

Mio

Mio shakes her head, wondering what she was expecting from Kaion. Some great wisdom? Still, make the most of life is what he was saying. Unfortunately that wasn't a luxury afforded to her. 

She raised an eyebrow at his next comment about the chuunin diploma.

"Kaion. Aside from the title you do realise a chuunin would be responsible for the lives of others right? If you didn't pass then it means the judges felt that you didn't have that quality. I'm going to have to agree with them on this case."

Kaion stared back at her about to say something. Mio pulled out her breakfast. 3 eggs, the size of her fist. "If you can take care of these eggs for one week and not let them break, I'll THINK about appealing your exclusion from the 3rd exam. You have to carry these things with you at all times." she placed a tag on them and poked Kaion woth a needle, drawing some blood. She put the blood on the tags, ignoring his protestations and handed them to him.

"If you go more than 10ft away from these eggs, they'll explode. Don't even think about using your kage bunshin either as that won't work. You break one of them, you fail. Now, I won't hear another word about chuunin..anything for a week." she said her smile disappearing into a glare


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 26, 2009)

(Training with Siyatsu)

After teaching Rakiyo the handsigns it was Rakiyo's turn to summon a centipede. Bitting into his thumb the blood flowed out, Concentrating he formed the hand signs his sensei taught him and slammed on to the ground. "SUMMONING JUTSU!" Rakiyo called out, a giant puff of smoke rose where the boys hand had hit. Siyatsu and Rakiyo waited in anticipation only to have their jaws drop as a baby centipede no bigger then pencil squirmed on the floor.

Siyatsu laughed at Rakiyo's attept, His temper quickly flaring up as he formed the handsigns again "SUMMONING JUTSU!" Slamming his hand down into the ground again this time summoning an even smaller centipede. "WHAT THE!" Rakiyo step backed a bit in amazement "How come it didn't work!?" Rakiyo said losing his paitience with the jutsu. "Summonings are based on your chakra control and the reserves of your chakra, the more and better you can control it the bigger and stronger your summoning is"

"Then how do i get better at my chakra control?" Rakiyo asked dumbfounded he had been eager to learn the jutsu and would do anything to be able to use it in battle. "I'm going to teach you...How to walk on water" Siyatsu said with a smile, Rakiyo's face turned to that of disbelief as he looked at his sensei "Do you seriously expect me to believe that you can teach me to WALK ON WATER!" He pointed at his senseis face, The two had been standing on a building roof and all around them was a concrete jungle not a drop of water in sight. Siyatsu grinned as he formed some handsigns and in a cloud of smoke the two ninja disappeared.

(Centipede World, Kyogimatsu)

Rakiyo eyes open abrutly, staring at the incoming terrain as he dropped from the sky like a missile. "WHAT THE! SOMEBODY HELP!!!!!!!" Rakiyo called out as he plummeted faster and faster to the strange world, before his face could meet the ground he was saved by Siyatsu who was a top a giant Centipede that was probably 50 feet tall. "Welcome to the Centipede world Kyogimatsu" Siyatsu said as the genin scanned the area.

The grass was blue and the trees shot up into heavens bearing strange orange striped fruit, The gravity was heavier and a purple fog seem to cover the skies. "Kyo-gi-mat-su?" Rakiyo asked as he was in disbelief into what had happen "But how?" Siyatsu drank some sake wetting his lips with the sweet nectar "Reverse summoning, I won't waste my time explaning the mechanics of it to you but look around you this place will be your training ground for the next two days" 

Rakiyo looked around, behind him a giant lake sat with calm waters, a giant statue sat in the center and was in the shape of an indistugishable man. "Hey why only two days? I though we had a whole week before the tournament?!" Rakiyo bellowed as Siyatsu cleaned out his ear with his pinky "We do have a whole week before the tournament, but in Kogimatsu time is much different, 3 regular days equal 1 kogimatsu day and thus we only have TWO DAYS!" Siyatsu jumped off the tall centipede landing on his feet, he seemed immune to the intense gravity though Rakiyo was having much more trouble.

His kunai felt as if they weight 80 pounds each his arms barely supported him up as a way to keep his face from slamming into the ground. His body shook from the pressure as Siyatsu built up chakra "Now it's to show you, The walking on water jutsu" Siyatsu took a step into the calm lake and after a few omre had manage to nearly reach the center, turning back to his genin he smile. "Now it's your turn"


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 26, 2009)

"Actually," Taiyo said as he sat down, "I was hoping you could train me in some Hyuga stuff. My dad has been really busy with some stuff, and Vergil sensei directed me towards you. The final exams are coming up so I want to do good in that. So...do you think you could train me?" Taiyo asked. He still had his blades sheathed on his back, but he didn't think he would actually use them for anything right now.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 26, 2009)

Kain looks dourly at the 3 eggs that Mio has given him. Yep just like Pops said this lady has gone shitfaced crazy. This is exactly just like what he's always said. People just don't appreciate the talented Clans anymore.

"Pfft....yeah uh huh you know what these eggs should say lady. Uchiha discrimarations! Pops told me that about this affirmative reactions plan of yours and you have to advance all the losers like Koyaiba ahead of super geniuses like me!"   

However he laughs triumphantly in her face. "But you've just fallen into my trap HAHAHA! Cause when these eggs hatch like.....you know.....little ducks or whatever. You'll be the one with Egg on your face!!!!!!" Kaion leaps out of his chair and rushes out of Mio's door clutching the eggs. 

"CHUUNIN DIPLOMA HERE I COME!!!"  he laughs. 

*BLAM! *

"OW! HEY WATCH IT MONKEY DUDE!!!" Kaion's voice screams from the hallway. "You almost broke my eggs!!"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 26, 2009)

Dante scratches his head.

"Sure why not?" he jumps up from the sofa and walks out the room, "What you waiting for kid? I'm gonna make you one of the best Hyuuga there is!" he said optimistacly. He had no basis for this except he believed that he was so awesome that it was bound to rub off on him.

The pair went to the training ground and Dante stood infront of him. "Ok, show me what you got. Hyuuga stuff only!" He opened out his palms and stood in the orthodox Hyuuga stance.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 26, 2009)

"Awesome!" Taiyo yelled, springing up from the couch and following Dante. Dante told him to show him what he had.

"O...Okay." He said, entering his Hyuga stance. "I don't know any Hyuga jutsu yet except for Gentle Fist." He said. He waited a while, then began throwing many strikes at Dante, hoping the element of surprise would be on his side. He was pretty sure they would all be reversed and he would end up punching himself in the face or something, but he was going to try his hardest and try to land at least two shots on Dante.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 26, 2009)

(Kyogimatsu)

The shifting swirling purple clouds danced over head as Rakiyo struggled to pull himself up, The intense gravity of Kyogimatsu had been proving a challenge as his bones kreaked with each movement. After minutes of struggling Rakiyo had managed to force his young body off the ground staring at the lake in front of him, his sensei Siyatsu stood atop at the center of the lake seemingly unaffected by the increased pressure. Siyatsu took a swig of sake as he stared at his protege "Anytime now" Siyatsu said as the sweet sake slipped down his throat.

"Shut up, Im working on it" Rakiyo clasped his hands togethering building his chakra, focusing at the soles of his feet. Forcing his body forward Rakiyo placed his left foot unto the surface of the lake, the water rippled as he tried to keep himself up. After a few more minutes of struggling Rakiyo forced his right foot unto the water, His legs shaking from the pressure as he tried to keep himself afloat. "Maybe he can do it afterall" Siyatsu thought as he wiped the cascading sake from his lips.

Siyatsu's hopes quickly sank as fast as Rakiyo plummeted into the purple murky water, Rakiyo trying to hold on to whatever air he had managed to grab before his submergence. Rakiyo opened his eyes coming face to face with a giant fish that headed towards him at great speed as it headbutted him out of the water. Rakiyo flew out and crashed head first into the ground.

BONG!!!!

The sound filled the area as a crack formed underneath the designated area, Rakiyo sat up and rubbed the huge bruised that had sprouted out of his head. Rakiyo forced himself up and charged straight forwards the lake chakra focused at his feet, This time managing to cross into the lake some before plummeting back into the water.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 26, 2009)

((I'm adding the Hakke Sanjuunishou - Eight Divination Signs, Thirty- Two Palms of the Hand to the training cos you'll probably want it next week right? Just saves you time since the timeskip is coming up.))

Dante watched Taiyo come towards him. "Man, you've not been practising have you? I know you know lots of other jutsu but you gotta look after the one you were born with." Dante hit Taiyo gently on the left shoulder. "If you're facing a Hyuuga, be careful of your arms and shoulders. Thats the first place a good Hyuuga fighter will go for. You can't activate your chakra via your hands as it's all blocked off...also..."

Dante continued to teach for a while and saw rapid improvement. 

"Ok...take a break. I'll teach you two techniques. The first one is easy enough, but the second one is tough. It'll take a lot of practise on the dummy," he pointed to the person sized stuffed doll, "but you should get it."

"First is the Juuken Ryuu Chakra Fusuma- Gentle Fist Style Chakra Mash, then if you can the Hakke Sanjuunishou - Eight Divination Signs, Thirty- Two Palms of the Hand. Ready?"


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 26, 2009)

((Yea, that's fine. I was gonna add it when points come up anyway ))

"Yes." Taiyo said, getting ready for the new technique he was about to learn. He was excited, and began shaking. He wiped a little sweat off his forehead, looking at his sensei. _"I can't wait...these are gonna be my surprise jutsu for the ass holes that I'm gonna face at the third exams. Then no one will try to touch me. I'll be the first person to leave the exams without a scratch...hopefully."_ Taiyo thought, a big smile stretching across his face.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 26, 2009)

(Kyogimatsu)

After hours of training Rakiyo had managed to get the hang of it, Completing the first phase of Siyatsu's chakra control training. The two sat under the night sky, the hundreds of starts spreading out as far as the eye could see as a lone bon fire seperated the two. Siyatsu and Rakiyo cooked fish they had caught  earlier over the crackling flames as the bugs sang in the night. Rakiyo tried to eagerly eat his fish to early resulting in him dropping his as he fan his mouth trying to cool it off.

"Hot! Hot! Hot!" Rakiyo called out as he tried to cool of his mouth Siyatsu laughed as the genin dropped his fish. Rakiyo's stomach rumbled as he stared hungrily at his fallen fish. "Here" Siyatsu handed Rakiyo his as the genin's eyes widen "Really? For me?" Siyatsu nodded as Rakiyo quickly devoured the fried fish "A growing boy needs to eat" After a few hours of story telling Rakiyo had fallen asleep, Siyatsu watched him as he poked the fire with a stick feeding it's ensatable hungry.

As Siyatsu eyes watched the sleeping genin his mind wander into older times, a time where he was much younger and saw the world in a much different light. He was a jounin for the leaf village and had a family to take care of.

(15 years ago, Konoha)

The air was crisp and warm, It was a normal sunny day in the leaf village as the sun hanged high above. Birds flew around chirping as they observered the villagers, The village was bustling with energy as people scurried to where they needed to go. In the southern part of the village we see a small apartment complex, Pipes lined out the walls of the building. On a pourch we see a young woman with short black hair, She wore a bright pink flower in her hair. Her eyes where a soft shade of brown as she rocked back in forth holding a baby in her arms. 

"I'm back" The voice rang threw the hallway as the woman turned back and smiled at the man. "You're home" The woman said with a soft welcoming voice, We see a young Siyatsu, His hair much shorter then it is now, His gourd of sake gone and his Kimono was replaced with the standard jounin outfit. He wore the leaf village headband around his forehead displayed proudly. "Daddy's home Inane"


----------



## Cjones (Jun 26, 2009)

Petero watched as Kagami picked the ninjas off one by one. She did so with great accuracy and precision that only a true long ranged expert could have.

After Petero finished his dance he pressed himself up against another guard.

"I have something else I want to show you too....big boy" Petero said in a seductive voice as he placed his purse on the ground.

"Now watch"

Petero slowly bent over and went into his purse his short skirt steadily riding up. 

*POOF* 
Petero's disguised disappeared and there he sat bent over in the same posistion in his Konoha gear.

"I'm a ninja of the hidden leaf village!" Petero exclaimed proudly.

"Wha..wha!" The guards said in a shocking manner leaving them vulnerable to Petero's next move.

"Fart Style: Suffocating Gas!" A green gas came shooting out of Petero's rear end with a loud.

*BOOM*
A stink cloud covered the area for a few minutes filling the air with a toxic mist. Seconds later it dispersed and all the guards sat streched out on the ground.

"I guess seeing the Poison mist techinque paid off eh?" Petero lifted his hand up to tell Kagami it was all clear and he jump down toward the large door opening it. Infront of him stood a hella lot of tents in a maze like fashion each as a big as house.

"Oh crap!"

_(Elsewhere)_
Ah and Un sat in one of the rather large tents, but which one was a mystery.

"Ah....are you sure we should do this for that fat bas...I mean uh...master? We could get ourseleves killed!" Un said with concern in his voice.

"Yes Un...death is a much better price then dealing with him. I actually beg for these ninja to kill me." Ah said with hatered seeping out of her voice.

"Where is master at now?" Un asked 

"He said he was going to have some fun with some kids I guess they are part of a team or something. Either way we do what we have to do Un and that's that."

_(At the west bandit hideout)_
"What the hell is going on here?" A bandit guardsmen said as he came out of his room.

"There some little shit's out here causing problems" A bandit yelled going down the flight of stairs.

The bandit who came out of the room ran to a string and pulled out. A large bell began to ring which signaled the others that intruders were about.

"Flood the stairs kill those little bastards! DON'T LET THEM ESCAPE!" He yelled in a frenzy. Gaurds came pouring out of the rooms from each floor there seemed to be over 100 all together.

"That's one of them get him!" A bandit yelled pointing to Ike.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 27, 2009)

Kaion sits on the living room couch of his sisters apartment. Kimiko told him she'd be gone for awhile so he's pretty much got the run of the place to himself. All manner of detritus litters the carpeted floor, comic books, dirty clothes, empty ramen cups, half eaten bags and dozens of Legendary Ninja Gummi snack wrappers.

He looks down at the stupid eggs that Hokage lady had told him to carry around for a week so that he could finally get his Chuunin diploma. He really has no clue why he's not allowed to take the test normally like everyone else. In his mind he did as much as everyone else and even more in fact. 

"I carried my weight fair and square like any Uchiha genius would!" he grumbles, "Gotta be jumpin through hoops for that old hag?! Screw her!" 

The sound of a key can be heard being inserted into the door, snapping Kaion out of his building annoyance. Kaion looks expectantly at the threshold expecting Kimiko to enter, and then of course kick his ass for this mess in the living room. However its "Bug Boy," that opens the door and enters instead. Kimiko's Aburame boyfriend, his name is Hiruma and he gives Kaion the creeps. He doesn't understand why Kimiko even gave this wackadoo a spare key to begin with. 

Hiruma looks at Kaion from under his black sunglasses and nods at him, "Hey Kaion," he says. 

"Sup bug boy," Kaion replies without missing a beat. 

Hiruma ignores the bug boy comment, he actually finds it endearing to a degree after being called that hundreds of times by Kaion. "Has Kimiko returned?" he asks.

Kaion shakes his head, "Haven't seen her since I got back from that crazyass desert," he responds, and that was like weeks ago Kaion thinks. 

Hiruma frowns slightly, seeming to consider something under his sunglasses. Kaion stares at him and even he can tell that the bug dude seems bothered. 

"Is there something wrong?"  he asks. 

Hiruma shakes his head. "Oh no not really. I'm sure she'll return any day now. Well I just came to check up on things. Have a good one Kaion," he says and exits out the front door. 

This is not like her. She should've been back by now he thinks to himself. 
_
Elsewhere..._
"Hey lets talk about this....maybe we can just skip the torture phase and go right to graduation!" Kimiko exclaims. The guards ignore Kimiko's protests and bind her arms and legs to metal shackles embedded into the stone wall behind her. 

Kimiko eyes Horst as he runs his gnarled dirty fingers across a tray of gleaming cutlery, almost like a discerning connoisseur, or a master surgeon. His hands fall upon a serrated dagger with an ivory handle that is stained almost completely crimson with dried blood.  

"We will start out easy and work our way up from there. Baby steps you know.... " Horst declares, grabbing the knife and walking towards Kimiko. 

"Hey c'mon guys!" Kimiko exclaims with a nervous laugh, her eyes widening as Horst draws closer. "I CAN FEEL JASHIN PRAISE BE JASHIN!!!" she yells. 

_They're not buying it you dummy! _she screams inwardly.

Host walks up close to Kimiko and smells her raven hair, "Hmm...you smell like Jasmine..." he mumbles. 

Kimiko nods, "Yeah well uh that's what happens when you shower more then once a year buddy. You should give it a try sometime," she replies. 
_
Shit don't make him more angry!_ she yells at herself.

Suddenly Horst rips off her white tanktop. _Whew thank goodness I wore a bra!_ Kimiko thinks, but then it's really not that important anymore as Horst begins carving his dagger horizontally across her stomach.


----------



## Tian (Jun 27, 2009)

"Back off you idiot" kimirasu said as he jumped down off the tree and hit wukong on the head and pushed him back.The bandits flooded out. 

"Take Ike and get behind me now" he said as he began to form hand signs to create many substitutions.As the bandits saw them they became confused and attacked them. Kimirasu began to circle to substitutions as they were attacked and revealed when suddenly he tugged his steel wire which trapped the bandits in the logs he used to substitute. 

"Wukong that why i....have a reason...to have an ego" he panted. He was feeling weak. Most of his Chakra was exhausted but at least that was his part of the mission done, as long as we kept those guys here. "Now all...you guys...have to do...is watch them..." he panted as he sat down.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 27, 2009)

The Clud trio walked through the streets of their village, Kratos a steaming ahead, unhappy that he was not a part of the exam. He went straight to the clan where no doubt he would be punished for failing. Mion looked up to where she lived in a giant tower.

"Well, This is where we part for now. Look me up if you want any...tension relief." she said smiling seductively.

"Perhaps I will." Scorpion said grabbing her roughly and then pushing her away.

Mion looked to the door and didn't really want to go in. She would have to report to the Raikage and the man's intensity always made her woozy and ill. She entered and walked up the dark spiral stairs and got to the large oak doors. They opened as if they knew.

The room was dark, more like a prison cell than a room, with the bare minimum to do his job. She watched as a bloody body was carried dragged out of the room and flung down the stairs, the Raikage cleaning his sword.

"Sonozaki Mion. I heard that you had returned. Report."

Mion gave a full report never once looking him in the eye but looking at the ground like some submissive dog.

"Well Kuro Atos, will be dealt with accordingly. It seems as if you need training." His breathing became faster. Unknown to most, the Raikage was actually the leader of the Jashin Cult. "Cut yourself."

Mion immediately took a knife and cut her arm. The Raikage went over and sucked on the blood, his entire body changing. He drew the circle on the ground and finished the ritual.

"Come, attack me." he ordered Mion. She nodded and began hitting the Raikage who smirked as the bruises appeared on Mion. "Harder. Come on, you have better technique than that!"

Mion kicked him hard in the stomach, of course the difference in power between a near chuunin and Kage was such that it didn't really bother him. Mion however was on the floor, clutching her stomach

"Get up! Show more grit!"

She responded, gritting her teeth. The 'training' continued until eventually Mion had to be healed as she collapsed from internal injuries.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 27, 2009)

Kaion walks along the sidewalk with a clipboard in his hands focused on his new Super S class mission. He carries the dumb eggs that Lady Hokage had given him in a sort of makeshift fanny pack that he had made from one of his sisters purses. She'll probably kill him for it because the mark on it says Ninja Prada or some dumb name like that but Kaion's sure its not that expensive. 

"Okay time to take this fight outta the suites and into the streets!" Kaion declares boldly. He finds a convenient location just outside a grocery store and waits patiently. A mother and her child walk out the store and Kaion approaches them with a friendly smile. 

"Excuse me lady would...."

"Ugh! I don't have any money get away from us you hooligan!" she yells, looking at Kaion with disgust and clutching her child protectively. "I'm going to call the police on you for begging out here in public!" 

Kaion eyes bug out, "Begging?! Hey lady I'm not begging.....heck my dad is the police!!" 

The woman turns her back on him and walks quickly down the sidewalk, casting glances back towards Kaion every second as if he might start chasing them. "HEY SCREW YOU BAG LADY!" he calls out to her, "Geez what the hells goin on around here!" he wonders aloud. 

A balding middle aged man exits the store behind Kaion. The young Uchiha quickly spins around and zips in front of him, ready with a different approach. "Hey bald dude..."

He looks at Kaion queerly, "You talking to me?" 

Kaion shows him his clipboard, "Yeah so anyways. I represent the United Uchiha Chuunin Fund. Also known as UUCF. Our motto is that an Uchiha mind is a terrible thing to waste...." 

"Okay..." he mutters with a mixture of confusion and apathy. 

"Uh huh and this here Uchiha mind," he taps himself on the chest, "Just got discririmanated against by the system, better known as *The Man*. So I'm trying to start a petition so I can get my Chuunin Diploma."  

"Bald Dude" shakes his head, trying to absorb Kaion's words, "Wait so you're telling me that the Uchiha are underprivileged and discriminated against?" he asks with a smirk. 

Kaion of course ignores the fact that this guy pronounced discririmanations wrong, because he's trying to get some signatures and doesn't want to be rude. "That's right bald dude. So do you want to sign right here and show them that we're not gonna stand for this Uchiha injustice?"  

"AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!" he walks past Kaion in a laughing fit. Kaion stares at the back of his stupid bald head as he walks away laughing, and he's of a mind to throw his eggs at him but he restrains himself thankfully.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 27, 2009)

"You'll have to do better than that if you think that you stop us you brat!" A bandit yelled out furious that snot nosed kid thought some...wire? Of all things could keep a good bandit down. All the bandit's rushed the genin sending them flying outside of the manor into the front of the house.

They made a huge circle around them sparta style and began to close in on them.

"We know your plan to steal the package back. Your fat ass boss and tha girl are going right into a trap." All the bandit's laughed and they inched closer to the genin.

"And...don't worry you'll die along with him" The bandit held his hand out and in a small brown back with thick rope tied to it was the package. "This is what your looking for...right?" The bandit tossed it over the genin's heads and watched it roll until it hit the feet of a very laaaaarge man who picked it up and stood there watching.

"So it's time for you to...DIE!" With that the bandit's charged at the genin swords drawn.

--(With Petero and Kagami)--
Petero looked in amsumenat at the large ass tents and their maze like fashion.

"Holy crap!!" Petero exclaimed as he stared in awe taking everthing in he could. Kagami and him slowly made their way into the fortress until:

*BOOM!*
Explosive tags went off causing the pair off gaurd as they attempted to move out of the way. The explosion sent Petero bouncing as he fell into one tent after another destroying most of them.

"AHHH--" CURSH

A bandit screamed out like a little girl only to break Petero's fall.

"Man thank god for that girl scout eh Kagami?" Petero said relieved. Lot's of footsteps could be heared comming from behind Petero who turned to see what or who they belonged to. Petero mouth perched opening as he saw not only numerous bandits, but two sexy ladies leading them.

"Helloooo" Petero said as if trying to flirt with them "What are your naaaames?"

"I am Ah" The woman with the single gold stripped stepped up introducing herself.

"And I'm Un" The other with two gold stripes on her head came forward introducing herself.

"And this is will be your grave sight ninjas! ATTACK!" Ah said pointing her sword up in the air as 30 bandit's began rushing Petero and Kagami.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 27, 2009)

The woman stood up greeting the young Siyatsu, He approached her greeting her with a kiss on the lips. "Look daddy's home" Inane said as she rocked the baby back and forth in her arms "Hows my two favorite girls doing?" Siyatsu asked as Inane hands Siyatsu the young girl to him. "She's beautiful" Siyatsu said as he watched his sleeping daughter in his arms. The girl's hair was red like her fathers and her eyes where a deep shape of blue, her skin was soft and she was dressed in a kunai decorated baby pajamas wrapped warmly in a pink blanket. "Nasane" Siyatsu spoke her name as he continued to watch her sleep.

"Siyatsu" Inane spoke her voice shifting in tone, Siyatsu turned his head towards her direction to meet her voice. The area started to change as the walls quickly decayed, bodies of foreign ninja littered the floor as mulitiple eyes opened and began to watch the situation. Inane turned towards him her eyes where gouged out and her skin was horribly burned, her arms had been blown off and now only bloody stumps greeted the ninja. "INANE!" Siyatsu called out as he looked down at his child, the side of her head had been caved in and her skin was nearly completly peeled off. Her ingers where broken and was missing her left leg.

"You let us die, It's your fault" Inane spoke as the voice echoed in the now intestinal like room, Siyatsu dropped to his knees his eyes pouring with tears as he held Nasane in his arms. "I'm sorry" Siyatsu refuted as his wife's voice continued to haunt him "You let us die, It's your fault, Your fault, You LET US Die!" Siyatsu was a broken man completly losing all compusure as his child turned into maggots in his arms. "I'm Sorry, I'm sorry!" The ground grew arms and began to claw at his flesh as his wife cried out blood. "It's your fault!"

Siyatsu looked down and the hands where pulling him inside a giant worm infested mouth, that began to quickly eat at his flesh. The numerous foreign ninja fell into the dark abyss as it's acid like saliva burned away at siyatsu. "It's Your fault" Siyatsu still in tears shook his head screaming at the top of his lungs as the figures clawed at his now bare muscle. "IM SORRY!"

(Kyogimatsu)

Siyatsu woke up drenched in sweat, the sky was back to it's purple normality as the night had ended. Siyatsu wiped his brow with his hands as his limbs shook and tremble. Siyatsu watched the now burned pieces of wood as he heard a familar voice call out to him. "I DID IT!" He turned and saw Rakiyo who had managed to make it all the way to the center of the lake. He sat proudly on the statue as he laughed to himself. "I did it" Rakiyo smiled at his sensei as Siyatsu returned to the real world.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 27, 2009)

--(Somewhere)--
Two men stood in the outskirts of the forest next to a small little cottage. What they were talking about was of secrecy for if this information was to get out neighboring villages would take it as a sign of weakness and attack.

"...And that's every thing Lord Takeo" An ANBU said as he was kneeled down infront of Takeo his face covered by the ever so usually ANBU mask.

"So that's what's happening huh? I always thought that Kira would be the one to challenge Mio's words one of these days" Takeo spoke.

"Yes sir and may I be so bold to say that Lady Hokage is one scary ass lady. If only you could have seen the damage Kira suffered at her hands." The ANBU were usually known for keeping their cool even in in all kind of situations, but from his speech Mio's temper must has rattle even him a trained killer to the bone.

_"Mio must have gotten truly mad then" _Takeo thought to himself. Mio was known far and wide for her temper, but none had ever seen her truly angry. On Takeo's travels he had heared many other tales of his teammate's temper, but the one true time when se exploded could almost be consider a myth...with truth to it.

"That is all I need of you. I'll be returning to Konoha shortly since training will start for the last of the chunin exams." The ANBU man nodded and took off without a word leaving Takeo to his thoughts.

"Hmmm" Takeo turned heel and went into the cottage preparing hiself for his trip back to Konoha.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 27, 2009)

*In a Jashin Temple somewhere in Cloud Country....*
Kimiko hangs limply off of her shackles in a bloody state. Her face is downcast and her long raven hair is stained crimson. Kimiko's breath comes in ragged and shallow bursts. 

"Please.....no more...." she mutters weakly. 

Horst stands in front of her with a kind of strange fusion of a pizza slicer and a hand scythe. Blood drips off the blade, he's been using it to slice off strips of skin from Kimiko's arms, piece by piece. 

"What? No more witty come backs, no more arrogant quips?" Horst asks her. He grabs her chin and lifts up her face to his eye level. He hasn't touched her oh so pretty face yet, he always saves that for last. Letting the victim lose themselves bit by bit before finally being reborn in the fires of purity into a whole new being. 

Kimiko stares at Horst with pleading eyes, tears streaming down her bloodstained cheeks. "I'm sorry for what I said, I....I wasn't thinking clearly but now I can see things better. I'll do anything you say....please just stop." 

Horst eyes her carefully then nods with satisfaction, he's finally broken her spirit. "Good now we're ready for the second phase," he turns towards the two guards who stand watch at the iron cell door, "Bring the healer here!" he commands. 

Kimko's eyes brighten with hope, "You're going to heal me? It's really over?" she asks.  

Horst chuckles as the guards exit, "Yes and no. The first phase is over. You see if I continued like this you would die from your many wounds. I'm calling in the healer to mend you....so that we can start all over again."

"Again?" Kimiko feels her heart sink. 

"Yes and this time we will get serious. I will torture you a hundred times over and then you will be healed a hundred times over," he says with a smile that shows how much he just loves the part that is to come. 

Kimiko shakes her head and lowers her face, "No, no, NO!....I didn't sign up for this!" she screams. 

Horst grabs her roughly by the hair, but she keeps her eyes closed. "Look at me!" he snarls at her. Kimiko ignores him and keeps her eyes closed. Horst slaps her across the face, "LOOK AT YOUR NEW FATHER!!!"

"Okay...Pops," Kimiko mumbles. She opens her eyes showing the bright fully matured Sharingan. The tomoe in her eyes spin around like a whirlwind. 

Horst quickly let's go of her and backpedals in shock, "You're a...." 

"Hi my name's Kimiko and I'll be your torturer for the day!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 27, 2009)

The two guards return to Kimiko's cell with the temple "healer" walking behind them. A short man with tan skin and long white hair tied into a ponytail. Unlike the others his robes are white, and surprisingly clean of blood and dirt. The Jashin symbol is emblazoned in bright red across his front side. 

Meanwhile Horst stands over Kimiko who's body hangs lifelessly against her  shackles. There is so much blood beneath her body you could practically bath in it. The healer rolls his eyes when he sees her condition, "Fuck almighty! Don't tell me you went overboard again Horst?!" he exclaims, walking towards Kimiko and checking her pulse. 

"YOU KILLED HER YOU IDIOT!!" he bellows at the torturer. "How are we supposed to reap new followers if we just kill them before they can serve the almighty?!" 

Horst shrugs, "Oh lay off of me Marcks. Well can't you just...well you know bring her back. You're the healer afterall."

Marcks rolls his eyes at Horst's ignorance, "Just who the hell do you think I am, a miracle worker or something? Do I look like motherfucking Jashin almighty or Hidan the Martyr to you huh?!" he snarls at Horst, spittle flying out of his mouth.  

Horst feels like cutting Marcks tongue off with one of his instruments, but keeps his piece. Marcks is much higher up the ladder in the power hierarchy then he is. "Okay, okay, I fucked up but she asked or it, this one!" 

The healer waves a dismissive hand at Horst, "Bah! You're going to get written up for this," he looks at the two guards and points at Kimiko's body, "Drag this piece of meat to the furnace." 

"Well this isn't the first time and it won't be the last time," Horst counters. He walks out the cell door down the hallway. 

"Horst!" Marcks calls out to the torturer. Horst stops midstride and turns around. Marcks peeks his head out the door, looking at him curiously. "That way leads to the Headmasters quarters. You know only senior acolytes are allowed there..." 

"Oh right," Horst facepalms. "Sorry I'm still all jumpy from seeing that girls blood run dry," he spins around on his heels and walks the other way, past Marcks. 

"Idiot," Marcks mumbles under his breath.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 27, 2009)

--(Kumogakure)--
Atsuko and her team sat at a nearby ramen shop with their sensei who seemed pretty happy about them passing the exams. She had to big smile on her face, but it wasn't as if it was scary infact she looked good smiling it was just that she hadn't dropped it since they came back.

"Sensei...are you really that happy about us passing?" Atsuko asked putting her chop sticks down.

"Of course I'm happy you guys pass why wouldn't I be?" Hitomi asked slightly hurt that she would asked that question.

"Well...you've been smiling all day and I didn't think it was that big of a deal is all....sorry if I offened you sensei" Atsuko said apologizing.

Hitomi gave a smiled a little more and ruffled Atsuko's hair.

"Accepted" she said and took a bite out of he sandwich.

"I am happy you passed, but I'm smiling so much because this is my second year as a jonin and you guys are my first squad. It makes me proud that my very first squad was able to pass the exams."

(Later)
As they walked out of the ramen shop Leiko turned a different way from where her squad mates were going.

"Where are you going Leiko?" Hitomi questioned.

"To train....no offense sensei, but I'd rather train alone 4's a crowed to me." Leiko waved her hand at them and contined her way down the street by herself.

Atsuko just sighed "I swear she'll never change."

"Look who's talking" Takao said under his breath.

"What was that?" Atsuko gave him a look that say he better tread with caution which Takao took head to.

"You guys are something else you know that....Hahaha" Hitomi said laughing.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 27, 2009)

Kaion sits on a bench scribbling furiously on his clipboard. After a long day of collecting signatures for what he sees as the injustice being committed against him he's finally done. 

It was hard work and he manged to get one whole signature. It was from a wino and Kaion had to buy him a beer just to get his signature. For some reason everyone just laughed in his face when he told them about the unfairness being perpetrated against him.

So instead Kaion goes for the old fashioned method used by Politicians. He jsut forges some names....
_
Petitiun to reinstait the child produgy Kaion Uchiha for The Chuunin Exams...
Fred Uchiha
Joe Uchiha
Sally Uchiha
Monkey D. Uchiha
Ichigo Uchiha
......_

The list goes on for several more pages. Every name as generic as the last. Kaion carefully folds the petition into an envelope and mails it post haste to crabby Lady Hokage's office. 

"And if they won't let me in I'll protest!" Kaion screams, leaping to the top of the bench. 

"You tell 'em kid!!" the wino resting on the other side of the bench exclaims. 

"Could I get another beer?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 27, 2009)

((Gah! second time I'm doing this!))

*One month later*
_
A day before the 3rd exam, the teams are in and around Suna, a mass buzz in the city as wagers are put on each of the matches. Hyuuga, Uchiha, as well as the products of the Jashin school and a plethora of other skills. There was no clear favourite but the matches were all equally interesting. However the news of the unrest in Konoha and in the Cloud had reached Suna ears and tensions were running high as Kira's propaganda spread to other countries. the village questioned their own Kage now and there was a growing resentment towards any outsiders. The village was slowly being split into two distinct groups._

Mion, Scorpion and Kratos walked through the streets. Having revised a technical error it seemed that Kratos was allowed through and the Hokage's strong argument for Kaions inclusion was also met with a positive manner. Much to her surprise Kaion managed to pass the egg test despite a good few obstacle she had put up for him on the way. She almost changed her mind at the faked signatures though. Hardly becoming of a chuunin.

The eyes of the Suna villagers fell upon the trio,

"It seems things are the same here too." Scorpion said ignoring the stares

"What you looking at?!" Mion spat with a great deal of killing intent. She was really wound up. Scorpion changed the subject.

"Who's your opponent again?"

"Ah...ah....it's him..." she gasped at the thought of the boy. Her eyes rolled up in absolute ecstacy hardly able to wait. Kratos was silent through it all. The disgrace of having someone cheat for him so he could proceed was nigh on unbearable.

The three continued on to their room and made preperations for their matches.
____________________________________________-

Kira smiled. Despite the fact that his voice sounded hoarse, slightly mechanical and quiet, and despite the fact that his eye was beyond repair and he had an eyepatch, he still smiled. He was alive and his most recent KKK meeting had been an utter success. 

The newspaper editor had done his job well, the reports were brilliant and true, in the sense that they only published what truths they wanted published. However due to his death warrant, Kira could not appear before the public, instead it was left to the head of the Hyuuga to do so. A highly respected member in society and one with as much prejudice to his own branch members as he had for the filthy immigrants.

He smiled. He would have the final victory. The village was split now, not quite down the middle but soon it would be. Mio had failed and soon, very soon, Kira would realise a better Konoha. His Konoha.

_________________________________-

Mio stood looking out the window. There were posters of the Keep Konoha Klean group everywhere, with the Hyuuga leader as the posterboy. The damned Hyuuga. Countless meetings and trying to reason with him were fruitless. They had always been stubborn and in a way wasn't surprised but it was like a dagger in her heart.

The village was in turmoil and there was precious little she could do without treading on her principles. They were using it against her, she knew that but she could not change them. Fighting fire with fire was a sure way to create Hell. She did think to give in, to send the Jashin children away from the city to their certain deaths. Kira or someone would kill them as soon as they were away from the ANBUs watchful gaze. The thought only occured twice. Once when someone was injured during a demonstration and when the Hyuuga leader announced his allegiance.

Mio bit her bottom lip. Her village was a mess and she could do nothing to prevent the up coming storm. She knew what was coming and all her power, all her influence meant nothing. She would not turn these kids away. She could not. How could the village turn their backs on these children? They had been extremely well behaved, grateful for the chance but there was foul play. The kids were being framed for certain acts. It wouuld always be found out but the headline was always 100s of times bigger than the retraction.

There was no reasoning with them. It was hopeless. She slumped in her chair. 

"What can I do?" she whispered. 'All you can', was the answer that came from within her. She would summon the newspaper editor again and the Hyuuga leader. She would beg if she had to. They had to stop ripping their city apart. She sent a messenger bird to the two people hoping that they would come.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 28, 2009)

Horst walks into the Headmaster's office, the insane man in charge of this Jashin temple. As expected its a very spartan looking place, with only the bare essentials such as a desk, two chairs and a row of heavy duty file cabinets. On the wall behind the desk is mounted a man sized Nodachi sword with a crimson handle. 

The torturer walks towards the row of file cabinets and examines the lock. It's nothing that heavy duty, just a standard lock and key job but that's not what interests him. It's the incredibly powerful seal that protects it which does however. Anyone who opens it without knowing the counter will cause it to explode. Horst performs a set of handseals and places both the palms of his hands flat against the file cabinet. Suddenly strange symbols swirl around his arms and spiral along towards his hands into the cabinet. Horst closes his eyes, concentrating. 

*CLICK!*

The seal deactivates and Horst breathes an inward sigh of relief. He opens the first cabinet and ruffles through various mundane files, nothing more then budget reports. Apparently even Jashinists need accountants. After some more searching Horst comes upon a file titled, _*Kumogakure Financial Aid for 1st Quarter*_. 

"Bingo!" Horst whispers. 

He quickly skims through the report....

_...the Raikage sends you his deepest regrets that he cannot send more monetary aid but rest assured as the leader of the Jashin Order he has not forgotten his brothers...._

Horst grins from ear to ear as he reads that part. He bites his thumb and then slams his right hand on the ground. An explosion of smoke buffets outwards from the floor and a small Koala bear appears. 

"You called my dear?" he asks in an Australian accent. 

"Take this to Dad now..." Horst whispers, handing the Koala the file. The bear nods and disappears in a puff of smoke. 

Suddenly the door slams open. "HORST WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON HERE?!?!" bellows the headmaster. Horst quickly facepalms and shakes his head. 
_
In the boiler room of the temple..._
Two guards carry Kimiko's corpse towards the furnace. "This bitch is heavier then she looks," one of them mutters. The corpse explodes in cloud of gray smoke, revealing the bloodied body of Horst.  

"Oh shit..."  

_In the office of Saito Uchiha..._
Saito reads the daily reports from the protests. Suddenly a Koala bear appears on his desk in a puff of smoke. 

Saito stares at the bear with a mixture of annoyance and apathy, "What is it?" 

"Special delivery mate," he hands him a folded up file. "Also you might want to know that your daughter is...."

"Leave now!" Saito commands, opening the report and reading it over. The Koala shrugs and disappears. Saito's eyes widen as he reads a certain part about the Raikage. He quickly stands to his feet and slams his right fist against the desk.

As he exits his office he passes by one of his men. "Are you going to the protest?" he asks. 

"No I'm going to to see the Hokage," he mutters. Time to really pick a side he thinks.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 28, 2009)

Petero sat around in his little home in Konoha. He was suppose to be at Suna to cheer the other genin on, but he sent a shadow clone for the job and he decided to be lazy and take a personal day.

It had been a long time since he actually had to fight and even though it was over a month ago it was still tired.

Petero remembered every thing about that day. His genin students surprisingly beat up all 100 bandit's by themseleves, but when it came to the boss he tossed them around like rag dolls. He was actually inches away from killing them if Petero hadn't stopped him and showed off his epic taijutsu and ninjutsu skills like the seasoned pro he is.

The girls Ah and Un were kept as slaves of his because of a debt their parents owed. They thought getting themselves killed would ease the burden since their parents had died long before, but Petero had brung them to Konoha to live since Mio did tha sort of thing all the time.

As if that wasn't the end the Hokage, Kagami and his student's all physically and verbally abused him for the mission. They put their life's on the line for an exported 6 pack of sake that Petero had wanted.

"AHHH the life of a ninja is so hard" Petero whined rolling over in his draws that had a huge hole in the waist band.

(Sorry it could have been better but have a headache)

_--(Takeo)--_
Takeo walked down the streets of the city once bustling with life and busy people was now a street filled with gossip and protest. This KKK thing was getting out of hand fast, but with a noble clan member as figured head it would be harder to bring down than a normal group would.

Takeo reached to Hokage's office and jumped up to her window sliding it open like a theif in the night.

"Times like these Mio....you really shouldn't be alone." Takeo said resting his shoulder up against the window seal his scythe standing right next to him.

"So any luck in trying to calm them down?"

_--(Team Kumo)--_
Leiko and Atsuko stood around by the entrance of Suna. It was some good shade their from the gate and a vender had happend to go come so they were studing his wares.

Takao stood next to his sensei slight depressed that he had to drop out of the chunin exams 3rd exam.

"All that training only for me to have to pull out. I'll never prove myself as a great weapons expert..." Takao gave a long sigh after he spoke and stayed quiet for a while.

"I know you had your hearts set on it Takao, but your parents were afraid your stamina problem may kick in at anytime." Hitomi wrapped her arm around her student and rubbed his shoulders.

"Don't be to sad hun you'll always have next year and not only that something good could be in stored for you." Takao look up at Hitomi and saw she was trying her best to cheer him up and it did make him feel a little better.

"Thanks..sensei I know I can always count on you."

_--(Minori)--_
Minori didn't pay much attention to where they were in Suna though her guard was up she was snnoied at the fact that there was another exam to these damn test.

"When exactly is the next exam going to start?" Minori asked out loud not really caring who answered. For some odd reason today she seemd to be in a rather foul mood, but she had no idea what caused it, but as usually Minori's emotions never showed up on her face.

"I wonder how Atsuko is doing? I might look for her later on."


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 28, 2009)

(Team Rain OH YEAH!)

The hot wind blew across the village, the scorching sand sticking to the skin of any unlucky obstacle. It had been a month since the 2nd exams, Many had died or dropped out during the process but team Rain was determined to see it threw. They sat atop a tower enjoying one last drink before heading off to the sight of the 3rd exams. They had trained with all their might within the 1 month they where given and not only had their skills change but also their appearence.

Sakumi now wore a baggy dark blue hoody with mutiple piercings running down the sides of the sleeves, She carried around 2 gourds of water attacked to a thick black belt that hanged crooked on her waist. She had added another piercing to her body, Her tongue was the chosen one this time as it was adorned with a kunai shaped tongue ring. She wore black fingerless gloves which bore the Rain village symbol on them and wore ankle high dark blue pants with black ninja sandals.

Gyoshi's mohawk had grown a few inches, He wore a more traditional Rain outfit as he adorned a swimming mask on his face with two large breathing tubes sprouting out of them. He carried around a large umbrella tied to his back and now wore a black cloak over his clothing. He had decided to ditch his old clothes with the standard fishnet Ninja shirt that clunged so tightly to his chest and wore black pants which where taped off in the end leading to his blue ninja sandals.

Hyoshi had cut his dreads and now had a short spiky hair style to him, Wearing his white Rain village headband around his forehead this time with the metal part actually facing the front. He didn't wear a shirt exposing his muscular tan body but now sported two long white arm bans that ended around his elbows. His white pants along were cut off in the same fasion as Gyoshi as Black tape hindered the fabric to his skin finishing the outfit off with white Ninja sandals.

The three scanned Sunagakure then looked at one another. "Hey Sakumi, If we face off don't hold back on me okay" Hyoshi said smiling at his teammate taking a large sip of his mango peach smoothie. Sakumi smiled back and nodded "Don't worry i wasn't planning on to" The three began to get up ready to leap off the building and rush off to the 3rd site "Team Rain will take this for sure" Gyoshi said as the three nodded and headed off.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2009)

"Oh great." Koyaiba mutters, looking at the fight schedule. "My fight is first. And who the hell is Gyoshi?" He looks around the crowd. 

"Right there." Ali says from behind him, causing Koyaiba to jump. 

"Shit Ali, didn't I tell you not to do that? Now which one is he?"

"Sorry Koyaiba," Ali says duitfully, pointing towards a rain genin with a mohawk. Koyaiba snorts.

"Awesome. A mohawk. That means he's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'s go down quickly." Ali sighed.

"Please don't use that word Koyaiba. It's very insulting." Koyaiba glances down at the smaller girl's face and rolls his eyes.

"Fine, fine. Have it your way."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2009)

((OK - so we start))

The Cloud team went into the massive venues. 8 different battlefields, all the same accomodating water users by having a a small body of water located somewhere in the arena. They split up and waited in their room to be called. Each one had a different way of preparing. 

Mion actually had to be restrained from hurting herself before the match. She had thick gloves on and her hands were tied behind her back. She screamed in rage and excitement. She couldn't wait to see Kaion again.

Kratos warmed up, checked his blades and practised a few punches. The locker that he practised on was dented beyond repair. 

Scorpion was calm. He had set fire to the bench and was watching it burn. It gave him peace as he watched the flames envelop the wooden seat. 

Each one heard the crowd, they were getting into it. There were banners and t-shirts of each of the warriors, the chuunin exams pumping much needed funds into Sunas pockets. There were bands playing and a pre fight show involving a re-enactment of Gaaras fight against Rock Lee.

The doors opened and the trio went to their arenas, the crowd cheering them as if they were celebrities. They heard nothing


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 28, 2009)

Saito barges into the Hokage's office and walks straight towards her desk without even nodding. He shows her a file that he holds in his right hand. 

"I hold in my hands concrete evidence that the Raikage is the leader of the Jashin movement. The very same cult who's members you allowed to stroll into this village like charity cases." 

Saito sits down casually on a chair in front of her desk and smirks, "So I did a little more digging. It's what you pay me for afterall...." he reaches into the fold of his coat and pulls out another file and slides it across her desk. It's a profile of one of the children that was brought in from the previous Jashin incident. 

"Name Izumo Aiwa, age 9, place of origin Kumogakure," Saito recites the boy's profile from memory, even the boy's blood type. 

"You might be wondering what this has to do with anything?" Saito asks, "Well let me tell you. This boy was accepted into the academy via one of *your* outreach programs. He seemed to acclimate well and showed great promise. Why he was even placed into my youngest daughters class," at this point he glares at Mio. 

"Do you know where this Izumo is now?" Saito asks her rhetorically. "No one knows. He's disappeared. My daughter told me he's been missing from class for a week. So we raided the room that he lives in, it's at a local orphanage....I believe its the same one you stayed in for brief time when you were young...." he tells Mio with a sneer. 

"Here's what we found in his room," he says, reaching into a file and pulling out a sheaf of photos. Saito slams them on her desk. The photos show pieces of an unmade bomb scattered across the boys room. 

"Now tell me *my lady*. What do you think will happen next?" Saito asks her. 

_In a wealthy section of the Uchiha district..._
Izumo Aiwa, age nine, walks across the street towards a children's park as if he's in a trance. Little boys and girls run across the grass playing, while their mothers observe with amusement from the park benches. All told perhaps two dozen children and their parents are there, enjoying the day, blissfully separated in their gated community from the troubles of Konoha.  

Izumo walks into the center of the park with his backpack strapped to his side. No one pays him any mind, because he looks like all the other children. Suddenly a soccer ball rolls towards Izumo's feet. A boy runs towards him, "Hey can I get that mate!" he exclaims, "You wanna play?"

Izumo looks at him with a pleading face, "Help me..." he mutters. 

A second later his backpack explodes, generating a huge fireball that incinerates the entire park.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2009)

Mio is taken aback slightly by Saitos intrusion. He spoke of Izumo, she knew him well. Very well. He was a good kid, balanced and happy in Konoha. She too pulled up a file and put it on the table.

"A full mind interrogation of every person who applies to live in Konoha is done on their arrival. We have rejected many applicants on this basis and this is Izumos." She took the paper and slammed it down. "Clean. Nothing. The only thing that was malicious was that he likes chasing girls with a turd attached to a stick. The Yamanaka clan have.."


Suddenly the window rattled and the explosion was heard. She stands up and turns to see the fire in the city.

"My God..." Mio says her eyes wide open. "We discuss this later. Saito, move your men to contain the panic. Hizoshi! Hanzo!" two masked men came from seemingly nowhere, "Get to the hospital have them be ready for an emergency. Hanzo, alert the fire department. I'll be there shortly."

Hizoshi and Hanzo bowed and sped off to the hospital. If this was Izumo there was fould play involved, she knew there had to be. This had to be Kira. 

____________________________-

Kira smiled. The explosion was music to his ears. This would seal her fate. 

"What now Ms Hokage? What now?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 28, 2009)

Saito rises from his chair and stares out the window, his eyes narrowing and a dark aura seeping from his body. He clenches his fists and looks at Mio with a steely glare.

"That was the Uchiha district...." he mutters. His hands start to tremble but he retrains himself. 

"If my wife and child were there...." but he leaves it unfinished. She doesn't have children so how could she know what he's feeling. 

"God help you..." he snarls at her before disappearing. 

_In Suna...._
Kaion strolls into the arena and pumps his fists. He actually thinks that his petition had actually worked even though its currently at the bottom of Mio's trash bin. He basks in the cheering and adoration. "This is what its gonna be like when I'm Hokage!" he exclaims. 

He struts in fromt of the crowd like a professional wrestler doing heroic poses and showing off his muscles, or lack thereof. 

"SO WHO AM I FIGHTING HUH?!? THE KAZEKAGE?!? I'LL BEAT HIS ASS TOO!!!!" 

Suddenly people in the crowd start booing. "What did I say?!?" Kaion exclaims defensively.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 28, 2009)

(Kyogimatsu)

Mastering the water on walking technique Rakiyo wanted to retry the summoning jutsu. Siyatsu watched atop a giant blue centipede who wore a traditional ramen shop appron. Rakiyo bit into his thumb and after the assigned handsigns placed his hand on the floor. PUFF! The smoke hit what Rakiyo had summoned as Siyatsu and him watched on waiting anxiously. "Hey where the heck am I?" A voice called out within the smoke. "Huh!" Rakiyo eyes widen as a small centipede stood there watching them. 

"Who the heck are you ugly?" The little centipede said, His skin was dark brown with a red spiral design on his belly. His feelers twitched with every word spoken "UGLY!?" Rakiyo said pointing at the small centipede. Siyatsu bursted out laughing as the small centipede insulted the genin. "Who the heck you calling ugly! UGLY!" Rakiyo retorted to the small insect like creature. The centipede cocked back and spat a purple like fluid into Rakiyo's eyes causing him to fall back landing hard on his ass.

"Take that you twerp haha" The centipede laughed as Rakiyo struggled to rip the gooey slime off of his face. After moments of struggling Rakiyo got back to his feet gripping at the now squirming centipede bringing him eye to him. "Hey put me down you jerk!" The centipede squirmed side to side as he tried to escape the genin's grasp. Rakiyo cocked back and punched the centipede hard into his abdomen as it spewed out more purple goo from its mouth. "TAKE THAT YOU DAMN BASTARD!" Rakiyo said still shaking the now almost unconcious centipede.

((Chunin Exams 3rd Site)

The rain team had arrived and were looking over the fight schedule.

Gyoshi vs Koyaiba

Hyoshi VS Miyako

Sakumi VS Kratos

"Becareful" Hyoshi said to Sakumi, The rain team had encountered the cloud ninja in the last exams and to be honest Hyoshi was pissed off that it wasn't him facing that massive gorrilla in battle. Sakumi nodded as the rain team spilited off standing at there assigned spots. Gyoshi arrived staring down at Koyaiba he clenched at his umbrella. "My names Gyoshi from Amegakure, and i'll will be your opponent" The rain genin said as the two stood staring each other down.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2009)

The handcuffs and gloves were taken off Mion as she walked into the arena. Kaion was already there. She calmed down putting on Shions personality again and looking around bewilderingly at the crowd. She looked behind her and saw the door slamming shut. She ran to it and knocked. "Hellooo? I think you have the wrong person! I'm not a ninja! I keep telling you this!"

The guard looks confused but doesn't open the door. Mion turns to the centre and her eyes light up.

"Kaion! What are you doing here!? I thought we wouldn't see each other again. I...I'm sorry about last time. Those people in the Jashin camp. They sure did a number on me and I can be a little odd now. But I'm getting help!" she says optimistically.

She looks at the chuunin examiner who has a bored look on his face. Mind games were a usual part of the exams and he didn't say anything.

"Mister...I think you have the wrong person..."

"Get in position." he says as Mion is about to touch him.

"O...OK." she looks stands opposite Kaion, "Seems I have to fight you. But I can't so just go easy on me huh? This might be fun! I've always wanted to see if I can beat a real ninja!" She puts up an amateurish fighting pose and a silly grin.

______________________________--

Sakumi vs Kratos

Kratos stomped towards the centre of the arena. He wanted this over and done with. The crowd "oohed" at his impressive physique and his imtimidating nature

"So you are what they've brought out before me." says looking at Sakumi. "You shall know the true power of the Atos clan"


----------



## Cjones (Jun 28, 2009)

_--(Suna)--_
Minori casually makes her way to the arena to wait on the announcement of where she was to go to start her fight. Before she even opened the door she could hear the loud cheering of people from inside as if this was some kind of game to them.

"What is this....some kind of game to them?" Minori thought opening the doors. Not long after she entered she was meet with huge applause from the crowd as if she was some big time celebrity. Minori non-chalantly waved her hand at the people and just sighed she had a feeling this was going to take awhile.

"I hope they start soon I want to get this over with."

_(Team Kumo)_
Takao gave all the praise in the world to his squadmates before Hitomi and him went to get a seat somewhere in the crowd.Atsuko and Leiko watched as their backs grew smaller and eventually out of their sight.

"I...feel really bad about Takao he trained so hard only for his parents to pull him out" Atsuko said in a sympathetic voice. Leiko as hard nose as ever just turned her back and began to enter the arena she didn't want to show it, but she really cared for Takao.

"I told even during the other exams his stamina will always be a problem....though I wish he was here with us."

"Did Leiko just...no...did she?" Atsuko was in shock that Leiko openly admitted to missing Takao. "I guess being with us has made you less stuck up" Atsuko thinks to herself. Leiko turns to look behind her back at Atsuko who was just standing there.

"Are you going? I don't like having to wait I'm not one of these other people you deal witih" Leiko said in a snide voice and opened  the door to the arena. Atsuko facepalmed herself and walked right behind her "I guess she still needs some work."Atsuko and Leiko said their goodlucks as they branched off to their respective doors. Leiko walked to the very end and just stared at the crowed while Atsuko couldn't help, but try to get the crowd shouting some more.

--(Takeo)--
The explosion felt like it shook the village itself as Takeo lost his balance standing at the window. He turned his eyes in the direction of a large smoke cloud that was forming showing the location of the explosion.

_"How did he get a bomb that far without anyone noticing?"_ Takeo questioned as he stared straight ahead. He shook his had to get the thoughts out of his mind _"Now's not the time for this. Helping the injuried in the first priority."_

"Mio...I'll accompany you. I don't quite trust leaving you alone even with ANBU."

--(Petero)--
The foundation of his house shook loudly, but Petero was sound asleep. 

"Ah Ho-kage....what is it that you want....a kiss? Why Ol"Petero can do that for ya." Petero dream consisted of him, the Hokage, and them somewhere on the beach.

"Hmmm your a rather hot old lady....." He then loud out a fart so loud that it woke even him up.

"AH!" He screamed sitting up ".....What the hell was that?" Petero got up and looked out his window to see a huge thing of smoke which he guessed was from a fire.

"Smoke! Fire!.....HOAKGE!" Petero quickly put on his trade mark white shirt and green pants and speed down the street toward the explosion.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 28, 2009)

((Chunin Exams))

Sakumi arrived at her designated area, She tugged at her katana that seat neatly around her waist. Kuro the cloud ninja was already there waiting with the same look of anger on his face that the massive genin always wore. The wind blew a bit, her baggy hoody being picked up a bit as the fabric flapped around. She grabbed one of her gourd and took a long gulp of the cold water that sat inside. Whiping her lips of the cool liquid she return the gourd to her waist.

"Hey cockstain" Sakumi called out towards Kuro as she unsheathe her Katana stabbing into the ground as the sharp blade gleamed in the light. Kuro's reflection in the long steel was visible as Sakumi's hand sat atop the handle of the blade. "You better take a long look at your reflection because after today you won't have a face to look at" Sakumi barked, her confidence was visible as she grinned at the large cloud ninja.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 28, 2009)

((Chuunin Exams))

Hinote arrived in his destination. "Right then. Let's get this show on the road." He laughed, pulling out his sword and pointing it into the air. "Who's my opponent? They will be a mangled pile of shit when I'm done with them!" The genin exclaimed, slashing the air. "I am ready... Let's paint the ground red." He mumbled, imagining the carnage and blood he could possibly create.


----------



## Michellism (Jun 28, 2009)

Outskirts of Konoha

Itami played with an ANBU mask in his hand as his wardrobe had been replace with that of a freshly killed ANBU member. He grinned as the village was finally in his sights, He had cut his hair bit with a nearby Kunai as it had grown out of control during his stay at the asylum. Smoke rose from the village and he grinned to himself as his bloodlust grew with each passing moments. The sick dreams he would have about his daughter quickly flashed threw his head growing with intensity as well as his sick smile.

Placing the mask over his face Itami thought of how he would exact his revenge on the Inuzuka Clan amd how he would skin every man, woman, and children that came his way. "Nice to see you again Konoha" He said as he dissapeared in a blur heading straight towards the already chaotic village. His eyes where glued on the village though his minds where more on the part that the Inuzuka's inhabited.

Hikaru's Home

Hikaru's Grandmother had been cooking when she suddenly let the plate of food fall to the floor. The shattered glass and well prepared food littered the floor as she sensed a familar chakra heading towards to the village. "No...It can't be" Hikaru's grandmother thought as the malicious chakra grew closer and closer, her skin crawling with each passing moment. Heading to her room she closed the door behind her staring at a white scroll which had numerous dog paw prints decorating it. "It's time"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 28, 2009)

_*Hinote vs Misuto....*_
Hinote arrived in his destination. "Right then. Let's get this show on the road." He laughed, pulling out his sword and pointing it into the air. "Who's my opponent? They will be a mangled pile of shit when I'm done with them!" The genin exclaimed, slashing the air. "I am ready... Let's paint the ground red." He mumbled, imagining the carnage and blood he could possibly create.

A giant meat cleaver sword stabs into the ground in front of Hinote. Misuto casually leans on the handle of the sword, staring at Hinote with a smirk, showing just a glimmer of his pointed shark like teeth. 

"Oh so you wanna paint the ground red, huh friend?" Misuto asks him, "Careful what you wish for around sharks my little guppy."  

Misuto crawls his index finger across his throat, "I'll do you just like I did your pal Minori!"  

He still has [pleasant dreams about that sweet girl and the last moments he shared with her as he bleeded her dry. As he gazes across the other battlefields however his eyes come upon a familiar person......none other then Minori. 

"WHAT THE FUCK!!?" he snarls in anger, "I killed that bitch!" 

"What an idiot..." Isane mumbles from the stands. She sits with Tendo in the private box normally reserved for the Mizukage and his entourage. Tendo has his arms crossed and his lips are tightly pursed together. 

Isane can tell why he's in such a bad mood, "Are you still angry because the Mizukage decided to enter only one of us?" she asks the boy. "Don't worry he told me its was part of his plan," she adds, patting the boy on the shoulder. 

"I just want to see her intestines!" he pouts, staring at Minori in the distance. 

_*Kaion vs Mion....*_
"Get in position." the Examiner says as Mion is about to touch Kaion.

"O...OK." she looks stands opposite Kaion, "Seems I have to fight you. But I can't so just go easy on me huh? This might be fun! I've always wanted to see if I can beat a real ninja!" She puts up an amateurish fighting pose and a silly grin.

Kaion stares at Shion/Mion doubtfully. He had fully prepared himself to deal with her crazyass psycho attitude but now she's acting all nice just like Shion would've. It throws him off and he just gazes into her eyes trying to discern the truth. 

Something springs to his mind and he looks towards the Examiner, "Yo sand dude I want to fight someone else. Let me fight that big bald dude, whats his face....Kuro Assos....that big smelly Gorilla," he asks him. 

The examiner shakes his head, "You fight who we choose for you. If you refuse then you automatically forfeit, no exceptions!" he responds. 

Kaion sighs and stares back at Mion who's he's now firmly convinced is Shion or at least close enough that he can't bring himself to hate her. "Listen uh...." he rubs the back of his head apologetically, "Uh I really have to win this so I can get my Chuunin Diploma, so I'll just go easy on you, okay."

He walks towards Mion and reaches out his right hand to shake hers. "I'm glad that you're getting better...." he mutters. 

_This kid's an idiot...._the Examiner thinks to himself.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 28, 2009)

(Hyoshi VS Miyako)

Hyoshi approached his designated area with a wad of gum in his mouth chewing on it with an ease in his posture. He scanned Miyako up and down before breaking the silence between the two "So you're my opponent" Hyoshi said as he scrathed the back of his neck. His rippling muscles bending and straining with his movements were to act as a intimidating factor, he cracked his knuckles and continued to chew on his gum which began to slur his speech. "I advise you quit kid, This ain't gonna end pretty" 

"My names Hyoshi Wakamaru and in case you havent heard" Hyoshi cocked back and spat the gum at the genin. The red wad zoomed by the genin's face and plastered itself against a tree. "I'm the greatest Ninja to ever come out of Amegakure" Hyoshi said taking a fightning stance. "So if you choose to continue, I won't be held responsible for what happens to you got it?!" He said trying to saw the genin's decision one last time.


----------



## Tian (Jun 28, 2009)

1 month later from the mission.....kimirasu walked around looking for his teammates wanting to know if they'd heard anything about their next mission.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 28, 2009)

_Hinote vs. Fail-manMisuto_

Hinote looked at the dumbassishly large blade that his opponent had. "Shark, huh? Good. Tell me. How would you like to be cooked? Baked or fried? Once I slice your body into the perfect fillets, I shall cook them up and feed them to your parents and everyone in the stands." He chuckled, grasping his sword in his right hand.

"I heard sharks have two dicks. I'll be sure to fix that. We're gonna have fun." Hinote was trying to get into his opponents head. He noted the frustration his opponent had that Minori was alive. 

"Oh? You thought Minori was dead? Right, I forgot that sharks think with their instincts, not their brains." He taunted. _Blood. So much blood. We need blood now!_ He thought.

----------

((Kono-fuckin-ha!)

Tenshi stood in the training grounds by a tree. He held his katana in his hand, looking at it with a smile. "I'm so glad I got this thing. It's badass." He said, moving to lean against the tree. "But who knew things in Konoha could be so boring?" He had no idea what was going on elsewhere.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2009)

Kratos vs Sakumi:

The large man said nothing but exhaled out of his nostrils like a rhino. His eyes never left Sakumis and he drew out the two blades. The examiner threw down his hand, signalling the start of the fight!

The crowd went crazy and Kratos started big as he always did. He had one strategy, pummel them until they stopped moving. The blades shot out at Sakumi quickly, aiming for the vital spots. One to the neck, the other to the heart. If she retreated, he would chase her. He noted the surroundings near him, a tree, some water, a boulder. His mind fast forwarded thinking of different ways to use them.

___________________________________--

Mion vs Kaion.

Shion smiled at Kaion and took a step forward and pretended to trip. She fell into his arms, her hands behind his back. She performed the handseals required for the jutsu and activated the chakra on her feet. She pulled away from him and smiled sweetly, pecking him on the cheek. She had to keep the charade up until she was far enough away to escape from any attack. 

"I'm doing well. I'm glad you're ok." she said blushing deeply at the inadvertant hug. "But..." she took a step back, "we should.." and another, "fight."

The last word was Mions as she activated the jutsu and a strachy syrup covered a 10 metre radius.

"Ahahahaha! Oh dear! Oh my!" Mion said madness allowing to flow back into her eyes. "Shion's dead! You killed her! I applaud you for that, though I wanted to kill her myself! Tell me about it...please! Did she scream?! Did she cry?!" Mion panted hard and put her hands together again creating the whip of water

"Not as much as you will babe! I've ....I've been waiting for this since I heard. She probably loved you, you know and you let her die! Ahahaha! That's torture even I can't do!" the whip descended on the young Uchiha, Mion almost in tears at how much fun she was having.

___________________--

Scorpion vs Minori

Scorpion walked out to the cheering crowds, ignoring them completely. He saw a girl infront of him.

"Sukoro Pion. Pleasure to meet you." he said, repressing the killing urge he had growing inside him. He looked at her slender form and her wondered if she too was a genjutsu user.

"I wish this was done indoors, I do not care much for this spectacle." he said to the examiner.

"Can't do much about it kid. These guys are betting on one of you. Those Daimyo especially. Pfft, you think they'd do something better with the money.." he said grumbling.

"Indeed." Scorpion said putting his attention back to his opponent but still speaking to the examiner. "So, shall we begin?"

"Yeah, fine. Knock yourselves out." his hand came descending down and Scorpion's first move was a retreat, towards the trees.

______________________________--

Konoha

Ike ran through the forest happy to be back home. He looked at his dinner of fish and fruit and scoffed it down. He heard a noise in the distance and saw a flock of birds escaping from it.

"I wonder what's happening there..." he said and made his way to the scene. On his way he saw a blond haired kid looking bored (*Tenshi*)

"Hey! You wanna come? I think somethings happening in Kimirasu's part of town...Uchiha I think.." he said "I'm Ike by the way!"

He still wasn't wearing ant clothes as he stood before him.

____________________________________

Mio

She arrived at the scene with Takeo, without saying a word to him. She was distraught and looked on as the flames ate away at the ancient buildings. She didn't hesitate.

"Takeo, we have to get these people out of there!" she yelled pointing to the spreading fire in the Uchia village. She went the oter direction, towards the playground and stopped to see the horrible mutilated bodies of her villagers. Her eyes widened in rage and she ran to the first victim. She knew her, one from the Jashin kids. Out of all the people she was in the worst condition and had to have priority.

Her hand went desperately to her stomach. The bomb was a vicious one and had shrapnel fly everywhere. She had a piece lodged in her chest and it was piercing into her lungs amongst other places. She was drowning in her own blood. Mio got to work on her immediately using every scrap o medical knowledge she had to try and keep her from dying. She was as quiet as a mouse. That was always the first rule in first aid. If they are able to complain and shout for help, they would be fine. If they are unconscious and still, they take priority. 

She felt the stares on her back as she was seen to neglect the Uchiha villagers in favour of this child. She knew she wasn't making any friends here but she couldn't let her die.

"IF YOU HAVE TIME TO WATCH ME THEN HELP THE OTHERS!!" she bellowed putting the fear of god into them as they scarpered and helped the others


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 28, 2009)

_The Shark vs The Minnow..._
Misuto totally ignores Hinote and continues looking over at Minori in the distance, absorbed in how she could've lived. _How?_ he thinks to himself. _I cut that bitches throat as sure as the sky is blue._ Then he realizes that the others.....those sniveling Rain Genin must've somehow intervened. Misuto starts to shake, his body trembles, but not with anger. He's shaking because he finally has a chance to relive a kill, just like he's always wanted to. All those hundreds of spasming deaths that he'll never have back and he can finally do one all over again. 

"YES!!" he howls towards the sky. Now he turns his attention on Misuto feeling his blood flow, his adreanline pumping through his body. _But first I have to get rid of him to get to her...._he muses. 

Misuto smiles at Hinote, taking stock of him for the first time. He can sniff out a poser who's having an identity crisis from a mile away. This one's not old enough to know what he wants, he's probably still at that threshold where he still yearns for Mommy but also wants the world to bleed. Misuto chuckles inwardly, he crossed that line long ago. 

"My parents aren't in the stands little Minnow. I slit my mom's throat after she tried to scold me for skinning the pet cat....and as for my dad...." Misuto casually lifts his man sized Zanpakuto out of the ground with his right hand and he takes a single step towards Hinote, locking eyes with him...

"Well my dad was a fiend and a drunk, a coward of a man who couldn't live up to the name of Shinobi....so while he was sleeping..." Misuto rests his sword over his shoulders, "I took this very sword - *his* sword and I bashed his skull in over and over again....until my arms burned and I could've made scrambled eggs with his brains....heh and I did."  

He points at Hinote, "I can tell you crave blood but I don't think you even know what that means," he sniffs the air suddenly, "Hmmm....oh! has our little Mino made his first kill yet?" he asks, "So tell me who was it cruel Mommy or drunk Daddy?" 

Misuto forms a handseal concentrating his chakra into the air, using  what little moisture is there and a thick rolling mist rolls in around them.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 28, 2009)

Scorpion vs Minori

Minori scanned the room as she awaited the arrival of her oppoent. She happened to glance across the battle field to Hinote's side and noticed who he was fighting.

"Oh...it's that idiot shark dude who thought he had kiiled me...must suck."

"Sukoro Pion. Pleasure to meet you."

Minori turned around and lock eyes with the person with the genin infront of her this was her oppoent.

"Minori is all you need to know." Minori loosened herself up to get ready for battle. This was going to take a awhile. Minori stood still studying her oppoent and looking him up and down. "He looks like a character from a video game" she pointed out, but she didn't know which one.

"So examiner...can we start?" Minori asked ready to get this over with.

"Uh...yea he's already ahead of you" he said pointing to Sukoro. Just like that he had leapt off into one of the trees. Minori quickly guessed that he had to be either one of two types.

_"His either a long range user or a genjutsu user."_ She got into a fight poistion and made a few hand seals. Minori cocked back and thrusted her palm forward into the tree Sukoro had leapt into.

"Gale Wind Palm" A concentrated burst of wind came shooting out of Minori's hand into the tree breaking it apart.

"Running won't make this any easier."

_--(Takeo)--_
"Sure thing Mio" he responded as they seperated from each other. Takeo ran up to a small building and could her people groaning inside and it was burning fast.

With quick swift movements of his scythe Takeo thrust his scythe toward the house sending a huge gust of natural wind in it's direction putting out the fire. He rushed in carrying out a mother and her child who seemed to be unconscious, but not dead. He sat the girl in her mother's arms and laid them gently on the ground.

"This will be much easier if we had a water user!" Takeo yelled out as he went toward the next collasping building.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 28, 2009)

_Kaion vs Mion..._
As Mion falls into his arms and kisses him on the cheek Kaion smiles. Feeling quite warm and somewhat weak in the knees. He imagines that he must be blushing like an idiot.

This is the way it should've been he thinks. Us hugging like this outside the temple, me the hero with my new badass Sharingan. Kaion grins like a fool as he actually gets to fulfill that fantasy. Afterall how many people ever get a second chance once they've lost somebody. 

Mion begins to pull away and Kaion looks at her contentedly, "Heh I'm glad you're back....hey wait," he notices her backing away. "What are you...." 

Then he looks down at the ground and his eyes widen in surprise. A field of something that looks like what his mom puts on his pancakes is spread all around him. Kaion tries to move his feet but they're stuck. Just like that time when he super glued a Hyuuga's rear end to his seat, now he knows the feeling. 

"Ahahahaha! Oh dear! Oh my!" Mion said madness allowing to flow back into her eyes. "Shion's dead! You killed her! I applaud you for that, though I wanted to kill her myself! Tell me about it...please! Did she scream?! Did she cry?!" Mion panted hard and put her hands together again creating the whip of water

"Not as much as you will babe! I've ....I've been waiting for this since I heard. She probably loved you, you know and you let her die! Ahahaha! That's torture even I can't do!" the whip descended on the young Uchiha, Mion almost in tears at how much fun she was having.

Kaion's jaw hangs agape in disbelief, _was she just playing me?!_ A voice in his mind answers back immediately, _YEAH YOU IDIOT NOW MOVE!!!_ 

Kaion forms a quick set of handseals for the great fireball jutsu, the whip of water only inches from his face. He doesn't even put his hand around his lips to funnel the stream because he has no time. He spits out a wild jet of flame at the whip of water at point blank range. The two counterbalancing elements collide, fighting for dominance, but Mion's water whip cuts through the center of Kaion's fireball turning it to steam. Kaion shields his face with his forearms as the whip slashes over him, cutting through his sleeves and lacerating his arms.  

He grimaces in pain but doesn't wait for Mion to come around with another shot. *THINK!* he yells to himself. Then he focuses on the latches of his boots. Kaion reaches down and unlatches them, loosening his feet and springing out of his boots, landing on his rear end just outside of the field of syrup. 

Kaion rolls to his bare feet and points an accusing finger at Mion, "Hey whats the big idea!?" he yells at the girl, flinging a hail of five shuriken at her but its only a token effort. He still refuses to go all out. Whoever she is and however fucked in the head she may be, Kaoin still firmly believes that she's a part of Shion. 

"Don't you even care about what Shion meant?!" He hollers at her, "She was the kindest person I ever met, and she died to help others!!!"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2009)

Scorpion vs Minori.

Minori gave chase to him and the tree he was in was cut by her Gale Wind Palm. Scorpion was hit by the blast but there was nothing but a Kawarami in place.

"Now tell me....how do you use that power if you can't see your opponent..." Scorpion said from somewhere. He had used his technique and was hiding within the other trees.

"Meisai Gakure no Jutsu - Camouflage Concealment Technique" he said and then went quiet and still. He watched Minori from behind a tree and made another handseal, waiting for a moment to counter


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 28, 2009)

_*With Saito...*_
Saito races into the front door of his house, moving with his Shunshin at full speed, so fast even a highly skilled ninja yet alone a normal person wouldn't even see his movements. 

"SUZUME!" he shouts as he slams open the front door. He speeds into the kitchen where she usually would be, cooking dinner or drinking tea, she's not there. As he moves on towards the family room a note on the fridge door catches his eyes. He brakes to a halt and rips the note off the door....

_Took Kushina to the park. Be back before five, dinner should be ready if you're not back by then. 
Suzume_

Saito rereads the note over and over again. She hasn't been talking to him for the last month or so but she still makes it a point to let him know where she is. Saito feels very cold suddenly and he crumples up the note in his right hand. A streak of blue flame explodes in the kitchen, blowing a giant hole in the front wall and causing the entire house to tremble. Saito streaks out the hole, racing towards the park. 

_*At the park...*_
Suzume lays face down at the edge of the park boundary, her back charred and bloody. Kushina kneels beside her trying to awaken her. 

_As the park exploded..._
Suzume faces the oncoming inferno with horror, clutching Kushina's hand. She and her daughter were just entering the park when the explosion occurred. _All those people...._she thinks. 

Moving her hands in a blur, she bites her right hand thumb and slams the palm of her right hand against the ground, knowing that she might not make it. 

*"RASHOUMON!"* The earth in front of them rumbles just as the explosion hits them. 

_IT'S GOING TO BE CLOSE!!_ Suzume thinks. She spins around and hugs her eight year old daughter, tackling her to the ground. Acting as a human shield. Tongues of flame, and bits of shrapnel scorch Suzume's back and she screams in pain but then a giant gate the size of a house smashes up out of the ground in front of them, blocking the brunt of the inferno.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2009)

Mion vs Kaion.

"Shut up! What would YOU know about HER?!" she said, the whip deflecting 4 of the shurikens, the final one blocked by her arm, taken out and flung back at Kaion with vengeance.

"I am HER. Don't you see?! She didn't get tortured and healed for every fucking moment of her life! Her life was nice and fucking cosy in a temple, with another family. She chose to change the country, I chose to avenge our parents. I should have been the one that experienced happiness!" 

Mion clenched her fists "She deserved to die. She deserved to scream and suffer but it wasn't enough! Nowhere near enough! You're going to repay that debt to me! Everyone is going to repay that debt to me!" Mions voice was high pitched and full of madness. 

She rushed at Kaion with no plan. "WHERE'S MY HAPPINESS?!!" she yelled and lashed at him some more


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2009)

"My names Gyoshi from Amegakure, and i'll will be your opponent" The rain genin said as the two stood staring each other down.

Koyaiba sighs in boredom, swinging his chain lazily. 

"Right....I don't think I'll bother you with introductions because that would be boring, and a waste of time. I think i'll just kill you." He swings the chain in a viscous arc, but Gyoshi dodges the bladed end easily. Koyaiba yanks the chain free and whirls it at Gyoshi's kneecaps, and again the rain genin dodges. 

_The rain village isn't exactly known for fair fighting,_ His conscience warned. _Watch out for needles in the fan._

_Don't worry,_ Koyaiba thought back. _I've got a few tricks up my sleeve too._


*A month earlier....*

"Just like that. Send your lightning chakra directly into the air." The Old Man says, watching Koyaiba practice. "That's strange. It should be coming down by now...."


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 28, 2009)

Taiyo entered the arena, and his blade chains could be heard jingling their metalic tune. He found Leiko, approaching her and putting his hand out for her to shake.

"I'm your opponent, and our match is about to start. Good luck, and no holding back." he said to her, waiting for her to shake his hand. He didn't even know if she would, it was a test.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 28, 2009)

Scorpion vs Minori.

"Damn!" Minori thought staying on her guard. She slowly turned around looking for anything out of place, but she found nothing. She knew he could attack at anytime and she had to be ready. The question he asked Minori was could she use her Gale Wind Palm not when she couldn't she her target. While he spoke the truth Minori did have 2 techinques up her sleeve that she could use, but she wanted to wait to use them.

_"Where are you?"_ Minori thought waiting patiently and standing her ground.

____________________________________

Leiko vs Taiyo

Leiko looked at her oppoent as he walked into the arena or what she would rather call the battleground.

"I'm your opponent, and our match is about to start. Good luck, and no holding back."

Leiko looked at the boys hand for a minute and then brush it away dismissively.

"Don't come thinking that we're equals or anything, because we're not." Leiko told him making sure she got that central point across before the match. She then turned her attention to the procter.

"Are you sure this is my oppoent? A Hyuuga?" The procter looked at the girl in bewilderment that she would even ask that question.

"Yea he's your oppoent...sorry if you were expecting some else, but we do this at random. Are you ready?" The procter asked before he started the match. Leiko turned her attention to Taiyo and crossed her arms. A thought crossed her mind about unsheating her dagger, but she wasn't she was going to show the power difference between the two.

"Okay!" The procter yelled "Begin!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 28, 2009)

_Kaion vs Mion...._
Kaion spins around on his bare feet as Mion sends his own Shuriken at him. In one fluid motion drawing a Kunai from his holster, and parrying the projectile causing it to clatter harmlessly to the ground. 

The Uchiha backpedals as Mion charges at him like a bat out of hell._ Geez I guess I picked the wrong words_ he muses to himself. Kaion bobs and weaves, barely avoiding her whip fast water strikes. Thankfully she seems to be moving without precision as if not concentrating and just attacking on raw emotion. 

"HAPPINESS!? YOU THINK SHION DIED HAPPY!! Kaion yells at her, back flipping rapidly to create space between them. "Even when she was dieing and I was carrying her on my shoulders, trying to save her...she begged me to leave her behind to help someone else!" 

Kaion flashes a quick set of handseals, "I wish your life wasn't so crappy and I'm sorry for what happened to you....but don't act like anyone owes you anything!"   

_Time for some tough love!_ Kaion thinks inwardly. His dark hued eyes swirl in color and deepen to a bright crimson, the Sharingan. 
*
"Murder of Crows Confusion!"* he commands. A giant cloud of gray smoke explodes above his head. A flock of crows fly out of the smoke cloud and dive bomb at Mion, obscuring her vision under a swirling mass of darkness. 

"I'm sorry...." Kaion mutters under his breath but the sooner he can end this he might be able to reach her. *"HENGE!"* he shouts. His jumpsuit changes color to black, the same shade of ebony as the Crows. He Shunshins into the flock of birds with cat like agility, blending in with the crows. Using the Sharingan he can separate the chakra of the crows, which are really nothing more then glorified bunshins, from Mion herself. 

Silently he slips in behind her and strikes at the back of her neck, looking for a one hit knockout without causing undue harm. A mistake he may later regret but he makes no apologies for doing things his way.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 28, 2009)

((Oh come on, they have to be equals, their text color is the same))

Taiyo laughs. "Oh, so you're the obnoxious bitch type. You're one of those people that are ass holes to everyone becuase you think you're better. NEWS FLASH- You probably have the worst skill out of everyone here." he said with another laugh. He noticed she didn't bring out any weapons, so he didn't pull any out either. He would only throw some charged kunai, which he didn't really consider much of a weapon.

Taiyo staired her down for a minute, and then quickly pulled three kunai out, channeling the amount of chakra you would in one in all of them, so he didn't use too much chakra right in the beginning. He then activated his Byakugan, running behind the kunai and planning to throw several blows to the arms and shoulders after she dodged or got hit by the kunai, just like Dante sensei had said one month ago.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 28, 2009)

_Leiko vs Taiyo_

"Yea....yea what ever you say." Leiko waved a dismissive hand at Taiyo has he began speaking all righteous and what not.

She never took her eyes off of him and for a moment they stared each other down before he made the first move. His first move consisted of him throwing some kunai at her and then charging in right behind her. Leiko waited until the very last moment to dodge. She streched her whole body out of the way to dodge the kunai and strech straight over Taiyo.

As she landed she turned quickly on her heel and two fingers up from her right hand. They began to glow blue and thrusted them in Taiyo's direction. A whip made a water came streamer out of her hands going straight for Taiyo's neck to wrap around it.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 28, 2009)

Miyako vs Hyoshi

Miyako shakes his head some, "You should really learn some manners...Hyoshi..." he says to the rain genin, whom looked none to impressive to Miyako. '_Heh this guy looks like he's all bark no bite_' he thinks to himself. His appearance had changed over the month he was in Konoha. He dyed his hair pure white. Instead of wearing what he normally wore, he now wore a black hakama that opened at the sides then closed near the knees, he used a thick black rope to hold it on his waist. He wore a white, sleeveless fishnet shirt with a baggy, black, short sleeved shirt that's open in the front to show the fishnet. The sleeves of the shirt end slightly before his wrist. Miyako still wore black and white bandages on his arm, but not for show. He slowly changed into a fighting stance that would also provide a formidable defense stance. "Quit stalling and come attack me!" Miyako shouts to his opponent, his hand moving to his thigh ready to pull out a kunai if needed.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2009)

"Kaion..." she says as his hand hit her neck. "Where is it?" There was real sadness in her voice, a deep regret over a life her and her sister could have had. One without pain and suffering. She missed her sister. 

The encounter with Kaion had changed her somewhat. Somewhere along the line she forgot why she entered Jashin's cult. To gain power. Gain power so that she could kill the Raikage herself. 

They made a pact. Shion would try to become the Raikage through good deeds and good will. Mion would try to kill the Raikage, through hatred and vengeance. Shion had failed and it was up to Mion to keep her end of the bargain. 

The chuunin examiner came over to inspect Mion who lay on the ground peacefully.

"The Kumo kids have had it the worst." he said looking down at her. "You'd have been better to put her out of her misery." he said. He holds his hand and raises it

"Winner! Uchiha Kaion."

_____________

Scorpion vs Minori.

The technique was not flawless. It was recently learned and he had not had time to practise the real elements of stealth, it would do though. He got around behind her and silently made some handseal. Without saying a word, from about 10 ft away he released his most powerful fireball attack.

Ryuuka no Jutsu - Dragon Fire Technique

The flame sped towards Minori, threatening to burn her to a crisp

________________________

Mio

The medics and the water specialists had finally come. Mio picked up the child and walked towards the senior medic. She explained the condition and he nodded. 

She walked over to Uchiha Suzume who was behind a giant wall.

"Medics! Get here! Now!" Mio barked as she looked at the state of her back. The wounds were deep "Get her to the hospital! Now!"

"How's Kushina? You ok sweetheart? I know you're strong, just like your mommy." Mio said this as she inspected her eyes. Mild concussion but no injuries thanks to Suzume. 

She looked up and saw a journalist writing things down. Mio gets up and looks around at the destruction. She walks over to him and looks him dead in the eye.

"I'm not going to tell you what to write and what not to write. I gave you the freedom to do as you please. Just remember that there is more at stake here than you reallise." Mio said

"Indeed there is." it was the voice of the editor of the paper. "I hear you wanted to see me."

"Yes. However I'm busy right now so I can't ta.."

"Too busy? Well perhaps I shall be telling people the..truth." the last word was loaded. She knew it would mean that he would print, at best half truths, at worst nothing but lies. It would be easy to kill him. Something like treason, but it was freedom of speech. She wasn't about to take that liberty away from the people just because she didn't like what she was hearing. 

"What do you want?" Mio asked. 

He came in close and whispered in her ear. "I want you to beg me not to print my stories."

"Hmph. Even if I do, you're still going to print it. I know you." Mio said glaring at him

"Do you? Well I know you. There's a chance, a small chance that I might change my mind. After all, you know I'm in this for the power. I'll be satisfied if the shinobi worlds most powerful woman begs to me in public. You have my word that I will print an accurate story."

Mio looked at everyone. They were still helping others. She had to as well. she turned away

"This is a one time offer. If you don't then...well...I have a picture with you and Kira. And you're topless. Conspiring with the leader of the KKK. The Jashin children will be devastated, not only that but the rest of the village hate them anyways. Tyhe only reason they are holding back is because they think you're on their side. If this gets printed, well it'll be open season on them"

She stopped and she turned. Her rage was almost uncontrollable.

"Are you really going to kill me infront of all these people? Or even try anything, knowing that I have that picture." he said smugly. "Beg."

Mio exhaled and looked him dead in the eye. "I swear. The very second I get the opportunity, you shall feel a wrath that you have never felt before."

She paused and closed her eyes.

"Please."

"On your knees." he said coldly

Mio dropped to her knees and bowed her head. "Please." A crowd was watching them now. The Hokage was on her knees, this had to be seen.

"Kiss my feet."

Mio shot a look at him that made him take a step back. Such a fearsome aura. "D..do it!" he said whispering.

She bent her body down and touched her lips to his open topped sandals. He wiggled a toe into her mouth. Mio raked the ground, ripping out her fingernails in utter rage.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 28, 2009)

_(Petero)_
Petero had set out for the wreckage long ago, but got caught up in a 2 piece chicken offer at a nearby chicken stand. None the less Petero made it to see the devastation and worse...to see the Hokage actually kissing the feet of a man.

For once in a long time Petero was speechless he had nothing to say. No witty or smart ass remarks or his fawning over how the Hokage still looked hot even for her age he was utterly silent as he watched.

_(Takeo)_
All the years on the battlefield had made Takeo a harden person, but seeing his former teammate do such an act...even if it was for the people was disgusting. He felt anger that he had never felt in a long time and he had really let his emotions take over he would have killed that man on the spot. Takeo said in his mind that Mio knew what she was doing.

_"If she really wanted me to intervene she would have said something...., but looking at this is angering me." _Takeo's yellow eyes glowed a little as he held a death grip on his scythe it was ll he could do to contain himself.

_(Minori)_
Still no sign of him and Minori was still alert making sure not to drop her guard.

_"He's here somewhere....if only I could find him."_ For a split second Minori dropped her guard, because she thought she heared something to the side of her.

Ryuuka no Jutsu - Dragon Fire Technique

"What!" Minori thought shocked. A large dragon made of fire came streaming towards her. As fast as she could Minori did an evasive flip to the side, but the flame still caught part of her body burning her real bad. She tumbled over and fell into one of the trees hitting her head.

_"Damn....I want be able to move much if not at all, but I'm not going down yet I still have a trick or two."_

Minori grabbed the side of one of the trees helping herself stand out. She quickly spit out three needles one behind the other at Scorpion.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 28, 2009)

“Well I’ll be damned that little shit won…”  Kiya said with a chuckle as she watched the exams.  She glanced over at Dante and shook her head.  “Maybe you’re not that bad of a sensei after all.” Kiya chuckled taking a drink from her glass.  After the first swallow she heard a crack and scowled at her wet lap.  “What the hell?”  she said looking at the glass that now had a long split in the side.  “I don’t think that is good…” she mumbled glancing at the other two before contemplating the glass once more.

*********************************

“Hurry up!  We have to get them moved to the hospital!”  Mugan snapped at the other ninja helping with the people.  “Damn it…so many lost…”  he rubbed the back of his head and sighed as he looked around and spotted people grouped up.

“Come on we have work to do!”  Mugan snapped moving up to them and pushing them aside.  “What the hell?”  he question softly seeing the Hokage on her knees before the editor.  He glared moving to step forward but someone caught his arm.  

“Not now…not yet…”  Tenka said gritting her teeth and moving her head toward more bodies under a tree.  “We have work to do…”

Mugan nodded and followed her to the tree and lifted as she began to pull the bodies out though she tossed glances toward the Hokage as she worked.  “Damn it…” angry tears stung Tenka’s eyes while they worked.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 29, 2009)

Taiyo unsheated both his blades, jumping out of the way but getting his leg caught in on of the water whips, the wip wrapping around it and tripping him. He immediately starts swinging his blades at Leiko trying to distract her and make her stop the jutsu. Taiyo beginsto drag himself over to Leiko by stabbing the ground and dragging himself with one, and swinging the other blade to keep distracting Leiko. Once he finally got close enough, he swung both blades inward toward Leiko's feet, planning to cut them off her body. He had actually dragged himself over pretty quickly.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 29, 2009)

*With Kaion....*
Kaion looks down at Mion and frowns. He kneels beside her and picks her up gently in his arms. "I didn't win anything Sand dude," he tells the Examiner.

"She won...."  and he carries her to a medical stretcher. 

* With Saito...*
Saito arrives at the smoldering crater that once was the park. A squad of his men run up to him, they look tired and and breathless likely from the relief effort. 

"Sir we've set up a perimeter, and cordoned off..." a Lieutenant tells him. 

Saito raises his hand and the officer shuts up. He doesn't care about this right now. "How are my wife and child?" 

The Lieutenant exchanges nervous glances with his fellow officers, "She was shuttled to the hospital, we can't verify her condition but your daughter escaped with only minor injuries..."

Saito nods gravely, he gazes at the charred earth where children used to play, Uchiha children. "I'm tired of sitting on the sidelines and watching my village burn..." he mutters. 

"Excuse me sir?"

"Effective immediately I am authorizing you to effect a state of martial law in the districts with heavy concentrations of immigrants. I also want every child from the Jashin Temple rounded up ASAP, also run a check on anyone in this village with ties to Kumogakure. If you find anything even minutely out of order then round them up as well," he commands. 

Saito spins around on his heels and walks away. "I will be at the hospital...."

"But sir you need the authorization of the Hokage to institute Martial law!" 

"Not anymore,"  Saito declares. He plans to call an emergency meeting with all the Uchiha elders. By the end of the day not only will the Uchiha be against her but god her help her if all the Noble Clans unite as one.   

Within the hour Uchiha officers raid the foster homes, and orphanages where the children rescued from the Jashin incident reside. They are all spirited away with brutal efficiency to a detainment facility. None of their guardians are told why they are being taken only that it is a matter of village security.  

An hour after that an angry gang of Uchiha teenagers corner a group of innocent immigrants and severely brutalize them, then set fire to several houses in the poorer districts. The police force, at least the Uchiha contingent, do nothing to protect those being victimized, their excuse is that they're simply stretched too thin at the moment and of course direct any further requests to the Hokage's office which really is stretched thin.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 29, 2009)

*Gyoshi VS Koyaiba * (Umbrella's, Needles, and Chains Oh My!)

Gyoshi managed to dodge a second swing of Koyaiba's deadly Chain, but with a quick jerk of the weapon came back faster hungry for Gyoshi's flesh. The rain genin knew he wouldnt be able to jump out of the way due to the immense range that the weapon held so Gyoshi countered the only way he knew. Gyoshi unlacthed his umbrella, With quick speed he jumped in the air using his chakra control to hold himself up on the now upright umbrella as the chain spun around it.

"Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!" Gyoshi called out as a clone appeared running atop the chain like a makeshift bridge hoping to land a hit on the leaf genin. Koyaiba quickly unhinged the weapon, bringing it back with great force slicing the clone in half. PUFF! The clone dissapated as the smoke began to clear. Gyoshi swung off the umbrella and chucked it into the air. "DODGE THIS! JOURO SENBON!" He called out as a hail of needles began to rain down on aimed towards Koyaiba. The needle pierced everything in sight with deadly force, Trees, Terrain, anything that stood in their way but would it pierce Koyaiba?!

*Hyoshi VS Miyako* (Sharingan this!  lol)

"Cocky aren't we, Fine if you want to lose so badly guess i'll have to oblige" Hyoshi ran towards the genin with great speed. Miyako threw a ferocious kick which Hyoshi managed to evade as the gust of wind blew through his now short hair. Hyoshi unleashed a speeding uppercut only to have Miyako bounce off it using his foot, Making Hyoshi's fist act like a stepping stone as he jumped back. The two stared each other down as Hyoshi took another piece of gum chewing on it with anticipation. "Grape flavored gum, Never has there ever been a better invention heh"

The genin smiled at Miyako "What's your name kid?!" Hyoshi called out still masticating on his gum. Miyako didn't respond merely drilling a hole threw him with his unwavering stare. Hyoshi sighed as his attempt to make friends didn't seem to work "Fine Fine I get it. Let's see how well you do with the "Rebel of Amegakure"" Hyoshi slammed down three smoke bombs, Miyako built up his guard watching out for any attacks. As the smoke cleared a giant hole was visible. "UNDERGROUND!" Miyako quickly realized as Hyoshi emerged behind him Kunai in hand. "SUCK ON THIS PUNK!"

Miyako managed to block it with a kunai of his own until he realized something odd about it. Hyoshi smiled as he copied Miyako's previous movement and bounced off him the same way. The Kunai had been let go as a paper bomb was quickly being eaten around it. Miyako's sharingan came to life as he quickly had to counter, BOOOM!!! The explosion rocked the arena as debris and rock rained down on the field. The smoke cleared and a panting Miyako could be seen though he seemed unharmed. "Wow you're alive?! Congrats" Hyoshi said with a cocky attitude as he appluaded the genin.

*Sakumi VS Kratos *(Beauty vs the Beast)

Sakumi kicked up her sword knocking the chain from it's trajectary as it zoomed by her. The cloud genin yanked on it to come back as it returned with even greater ferocity. Sakumi spun around and barely managed to block the deadly steel with her katana, The two had a quick tug of war before Kuro's might strength managed to knock her off her feet. With quick speed Kuro slammed the chain down aimed at Sakumi's head. Sakumi kicked off the planted sword as a way to slide away from the attack.

Managing to avoid the brunt of the attack the speed of the chain had managed to cut her arm. The blood cascaded down her skin as she panted trying to catch her breath. "This guy..." Sakumi thought as her heartbeat faster and faster. Kuro unleashed another attack this time imbedding the chain in her wounded arm. "THIS IS THE END!" Kuro barked as he ripped Sakumi's arm in half. The blood raining down on the field as her arm landed helplessly a few feet away from her.

Sakumi dropped to her knees as she tried to prevent anymore blood from spewing out from the now bleeding stump. Kuro stomped hard on the severed arm as he made his way over to the rain genin. Holding his heavy weapon over her he prepared himself to behead her "Any last words!?" Kuro yelled once more, the anger ever present. "yea...KAHEN TONSOU NO JUTSU!" Sakumi yelled out as her body and severed arm dispersed into thousands of cherry blossoms which encircled the cloud genin. He could feel a cold blade pressed against his throat and turned back to meet Sakumi's stare. "This is the end" Sakumi said mimicking Kuro's previous words.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 29, 2009)

((Hinote vs. Zabuza knockoff Misuto))

Hinote shook off the question from his opponent, some dumbass who thinks that he is a shark. "Already using a technique. What was this thing called again? What does it matter? I will find you hidden in the mist anyways." He said, closing his eyes for a brief moment then opening them to reveal his Sharingan eyes.

The battle instructor signaled the match to start.

_That sword is my main threat. He seems to take pride in it, so that might be how he is planning to have most of the fight go. I can attack with my sword too, and from further away and other angles. The sword looks heavy, so I have a speed advantage too._ he thought, cracking his kunckles.

"Let's go." Hinote said, his sword at the ready.

-----------

((Konoha))

Tenshi was shocked. There were explosions and so much fire that he didn't know exactly what to do. He could try to make a run for it or try to help. Either thing had pros, cons, risks, and benefits. He stood there in awe, trying to figure out what to do. He had to make a choice.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 29, 2009)

Vergil watched his team along with Dante, Mai and Kiya. She commented on the glass cracking. 

"It's merely caused by a difference in temperature, what's there to be worried about?" Vergil said

"Not superstitious?" Mai asked

"Not him. He walks under ladders, opens umbrellas in the house. I'm sure every unlucky thing that happens in the world is down to him. His Sharingan must deflect it onto other people." Dante said with his Team 1 t-shirt on and with banners and flags around him.

"YEAH! GO KAION!!" he shouted

Vergil looked at Dante. "The sharingan isn't used in such a manner."

"I..I know that dude." Dante said

"Then why make such ridicul..." Vergil started. Dante leant over and put his fingers on the side of Vergil's mouth and forcibly made him smile.

"Scary huh?" Dante said looking at Kiya and Mai

"Stop that." Vergil said scowling. He watched his own team fight. 'could be better' he thought.

____________________________--

Konoha

As Mio bent over kissing the editors feet, begging for him to act responsibily, she noticed a horde of Uchiha running in various directions. They were armed to the teeth. She got up

"I haven't had enough.." the editor said.

Mio looked at him and that horrible aura seeped out of her. He stopped and was literally frozen on the spot.  "O..ok." he said meekly. Not that she needed permission. 

She looked around and saw where they were headed. "Saito! You better not have done what I think you've done." Mio looked over to where Kushina had been and exhaled, "of course you have. You stupid man."

Mio looked at Takeo and jumped towards him. "Takeo, I probably don't have much time. I need you to help evacuate Konoha. There are those that are in terrible danger. Do NOT hurt anyone or I swear to god I'll rip your damned throat out." she said.

Mio left him and went straight for her office. She took her paper and pen out, sat down and started writing.

_My Beloved Jounin,

Things have gone from bad to worse here and by the time you get this it will be too late. Do not worry, I have been expecting this for a while and your priority is the welfare of your team. Continue to support your team and love them as I have done with all of you. I said nothing as even you would not have been able to prevent this from happening even if you were here, the Uchiha and Hyuuga clan leaders have all been manipulated by Nara Kira. Be careful, that man, though not powerful is probably the most dangerous man alive. 

Now, there will soon be a disaster. I have forseen a Jinchuuriki level beast to be formed however I have been unable to loacte its whereabouts. An entire country will be sacrificed, though again I have been unable to uncover which one it is. I fear it is too late for them. This may sound horridly morbid but you must take control of that country and make it your own. Takeo and the few remaining jounin and ANBU I can trust are currently freeing those that are innnocent in all of this. Konoha is finished. The will of fire that was lit all thosed years ago has dwindled and has been extinguished through hatred and prejudice. As much as it pains me to say it, Konoha is now the enemy.

I have failed as a Hokage. For this I am truly sorry.

These next few years will be incredibly difficult but do not falter, do not lose hope. There will be others in our situation and you must welcome them with open arms. We have to show them that co-existance can work.

Dante, Kiya, Vergil I am appointing all three of you as leader. Having one does not work and in these turbulent times you need to be able to have people to talk to. Siyatsu and Takeo will also help. Take back the village I have lost.

I love you all,

Haruno Mio_

She let a few tears inadvertantly drop onto the letter as she sealed it and sent her fastest bird to deliver it, kissing it as it flew. It would take a day. 

She allowed herself a solitary minute to breakdown and cry on her own. Just one minute.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 29, 2009)

(Zugaikotsu's suna lab)

Another experiment...Zugaikotsu was determined to make this one a success, The chakra began to pour into his latest guinea pig. His name was Yahiko after countless experiments Zugaikotsu had made a hybrid of the child fusing him with body parts and dna of another leaf genin named Raito. The boy screamed in pain as the chakra began to enter his body at a rapid rate. Tubes and other scientific equipment had been jabbed into him, The burning sensation of the chakra made his body squirm and his muscles tighten.

The genin cried as not only his but his former teammate Raito's memories began to play in his head. He had lost the ability to speak over the months due to the strainful and painful experiments caused on him and now was left with merely horrific mumbles and groans. The boys skin began to boil from the immense heat as the bubbling chakra surrounded his small frame. "MORE!" Zugaikotsu commanded he was positive that this time would be different.

The right side of his face had been covered with numerous bandages as it had been destroyed and deformed from the last failure. The boy let out an inhuman scream as a the chakra began to form a tail, The circle around the boys now blank Hyuuga eyes began to darken. The boy began to cry and spew blood from his mouth and eyes as the blood began to mix with the chakra. A second tail exploded out as the proccess began to pick up speed. Zugaikotu licked his lips, His heartbeated faster and faster as he neared towards his goal. Yahiko's skin began to peel off and burn away under the immense heat that been created by the chakra.

The scientist monitored the situation as the tank slowy began to be unable to support the massive power. "Sir we need to stop!" One of the scientists barked out as his throat was caved in by a deadly punch from Zugaikotsu. The scientist dropped to the floor as he spew blood from his mouth and died drowning on the red liquid. Yahiko stirred trying to rip the tubes from his body as even more chakra was being pumped into him. This time a third tail arose, His fangs had grown twice their normal size and almost all of his skin had been eaten away.

Yahiko let out his last scream as a human as the blood finished mixing with the chakra, A fourth tail appeared. The chakra around him was dark purple - black, His eyes a glaring gold as he howled in a demonic yell. "A JINCHUURIKI!" Zugaikotsu yelled as his goal, His long sick dream had finally come to fruition. The boy's chakra ate away at the tubes as a fifth tail began to sprout, In a deathining yell the boys chakra destroyed the container. The scientist where instantly killed by Zugaikotsu had used the Rashouman Gates to protect himself. The Jinchuuriki bursted threw the walls of the Laboratory aiming it's rage towards Sunagakure.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2009)

*Koyaiba vs. Gyoshi...*

"DODGE THIS! JOURO SENBON!" 

"Shit!" Koyaiba shouted, whirling his chain above his head at high speeds. Most of the needles bounced off the chain harmlessly, but several fell through. With a snarl, Koyaiba ripped several from his body and made a few handsigns. "All right then, it's my turn!" He pointed his hand, now sparking with Raiton chakra, into the sky. "Raiton: Ikadzuchi no Kiba no jutsu!" He shouts, and a bolt of lightning shot directly into a cloud above. "Ha! Taste the pain!" He shouts, waiting for the lightning to rain back down.

Nothing happens. The crowd sweatdrops.

"Shit!" Koyaiba shouts. "Work damnit!" Still nothing. Gyoshi, seeing his chance, lunges forward. "Raiton: Toruneedo Raitoningu no jutsu!" A whip of lightning shoots from his palm, head straight for Gyoshi. The rain genin dodges and slams his umbrella into Koyaiba. Now dazed, Koyaiba swings his chain once again. By sheer luck, the blade hurtles at Gyoshi.

"Kawarami no jutsu!" Gyoshi shouts, and all Koyaiba hits is a lump of dirt.

"Dman that's hax!" Koyaiba shouts, swinging his chain to give himself a breather. "You could solo the universe with that jutsu!"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 29, 2009)

Miyako vs Hyoshi

Miyako panted slightly deactivating his sharingan, he didn't want to waste chakra yet. "My name is Miyako..." he says to his opponent as he makes a few quick handsign '_Goukakyuu no Jutsu_' Miyako thinks to himself spitting out a huge ball of fire sending it straight at Hyoshi, quickly following it up with his Fukumi Haru jutsu sending a few needles at his opponent. Miyako runs up behidn the flame moving only half as fast as he really could, some of his body getting licked by the flames in front of him. The needles he had spit out missed his body and continued heading towards Hyoshi through the fire. Miyako pulls out two kunai and holds one in each hand getting into a fighting stance ready to attack once the fire and smoke clears away.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 29, 2009)

Kratos vs Sakumi

"Hmph. This situation is textbook you fool!" Kratos said, having been in worse situations than this. He grabbed the blade before it touched his neck and pushed it. The metal dug into his skin and blood dripped down. He kicked ihis leg backwards connecting with Sakumi's shin.

In one swift motion he pushed her back with a thrusting reverse kick and sent his blades crashing into a nearby boulder. He roared and lifted the giant rock clean off the ground sending it hurtling towards Sakumi

____________________________

Scorpion vs Minori.

Scorpion was momentarily distracted by Minoris body on fire. She had been badly burnt and he watched the smoke rise up from her skin. The needles came towards Scorpion as he watched entranced, he saw one and deflected it but hadn't seen the other two, he managed to dodge one but the other lay imbedded in his arm. 

"Hmph, it seems my position is given away." he said, his concentration going and his form reappearing. He stuck out a palm and fired his grappling hook at Minori, hoping to ensnare her legs


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 29, 2009)

Gyoshi VS Koyaiba (the lightning returns)

Koyaiba stared at the substitution as Gyoshi connected a hard right to his face sending him skid back a bit. Koyaiba wiped the blood off his lips, scanning the clouds a smile grew on his face. "What are you smiling about?!" A panting Gyoshi asked the leaf genin. "Here it comes" Koyaiba's words quickly made Gyoshi look up the sky was turning darker. "THE LIGHTNING!" Gyoshi quickly realized it was a dud and quickly summoned up three more shadow clones.

Gyoshi quickly tossed his umbrella to one of the clones as the other two threw the clone with the umbrella into the air. The lightning came roaring back down and was attracted to the umbrella the Gyoshi clone was holding. The lightning invaded the clones body BOOF! The clone dissapated as the destroyed umbrella came crashing to the floor. Koyaiba gritted his teeth and continued to stare at the rain genin.

"SHADOW CLONE JUTSU!" Gyoshi summoned two more shadow clones that accompanied the remaining two from before. The four clones charged towards Koyaiba, The leaf genin had managed to disarm the first one and destroyed it using the clones own kunai. The second clone didn't do any better as the swift arc of the chain looped off it's headed turning into nothing but smoke. The third one had managed to get closer but only met Koyaiba's foot to it's face. Koyaiba suddenly felt his movements restricted as he turned back meeting the stare of the fourth clone. "This is it. BUNSHIN BAKUHA!" THe real Gyoshi called out as the clone holding lit up and exploded.

BOOOOOOOOM!!!!

Hyoshi VS Miyako (Pimp Slap Time)

The flames engulfed Hyoshi, As Miyako approached close behind he was sent back with a powerful punch to the mouth. The punch had felt as if a boulder had punched him square in the jaw. The flames dissapated and revealed Hyoshi with several burns and needles on his body. He was panting as he held out his right arm which was completly black, It seemed to have harden. "What the hell?" Miyako asked wiping the blood off his lip.

"Kenrou Kori no Jutsu kid, It hardens the users body ten times over making harder then diamond" Hyoshi ran towards Miyako who tried to get up to his feet and only met another punch to the face sending him skid back somemore. The sound of wires wrapping invaded Hyoshi's ears as Miyako pulled at Ninja strings which had wrapped around his legs. "WHAT THE!" Hyoshi looked down and saw that the wire held an explosive tag.

BOOOOM!!!!

The genin was thrown back from the explosion as his body mimicked Miyako's previous skidding movement. Hyoshi's body was covered in numerous burns at this point and he could feel his chakra reserves starting to fail him. "This kid sure is something" He thought as he spat out his gum due to it loosing it's flavor. "Okay Miyako this is it, no more play time!" Hyoshi formed a quick slew of handsigns before slamming his hand to the ground "RETSUDO TENSHOU!" Hyoshi called out as the ground began to raise beneath him.

Hyoshi looked down at the genin with a smirk from his elevated earth made pedastal. "DORYUU TAIGA!" Hyoshi called out as a wave of mud shot out of the pedastal he had made for himself which charged towards Miyako. Completly sweeping him off of his feet and seemingly drowning the genin in the murky mud. The examiner looked around but couldn't find Miyako. Hyoshi sat down atop the elevated ground he had made for himself. "Shit im tired...I sure could go for some porn right now"

Sakumi VS Kratos (The roaring waves)

The heavy boulder slammed into Sakumi who caused her to fly into a tree nearly breaking her back in half. "Dammit this guy just won't quit" Sakumi said as her attention drifted to a wet feeling that invaded her hand. "What the?" Sakumi looked and her arm was touching a nearby body of water. "Hmph sucks for you, Waters my specialty" Sakumi thought as she formed some much needed hand signs.

"BAKU SUISHOUHA!" With that Sakumi spewed out an amazing amount of water flooding her designated area turning to a manmade lake. Kratos stared at the genin seemingly uneffected by the change of terrain as he used his chakra control to stand atop the water. "EAT THIS! SUIKOUDAN NO JUTSU!" Suddendly three water sharks charged towards Kratos with great speed.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 29, 2009)

((JINCHUURIKI TIME ))

Yohiko had targeted his anger towards the sand village, Rushing threw the immense desert having destruction on his mind. The jounin who lined the sand village's defensive rock wall saw the beast approaching, Two offensive jounin took the front and formed some handsigns. Once the beast was in range the two sand jounin's attacked "FIRE STYLE FIRE BALL JUTSU!" The two elemental ninjutsu's combined charging straight towards the Jinchuuriki.

The flames engulfed the area devouring everything in sight with it's burning fury. As the smoke dissapated, Yohiko stood their shaking his Jinchuuriki armor had protected from the brunt of the attack as he changed to an all fours position. The Jinchuuriki's back began to churn and bubble as a make shift mouth tore open. Hands reached out of it's back as a second body seemed to sprout from the less then Human Yohiko.

"WHAT THE HECK IS THAT!" A younger jounin called out as four defensive jounins now took the front of the wall. The jinchuuriki began to collect an immense amount of chakra in it's mouth, it's body shaking with trenmendous instability as it continued to collect energy for it's attack. Yohiko cocked back and unleashed the screeching violet attack aimed towards the village. "SUMMONING JUTSU! LORD GAARA'S BLESSING!"

The four jounins summoned a giant statue of Gaara a revered figure in the sand village as it crumbled under the immense pressure of the chakra attack. The beam of energy rip threw a piece of the rock wall killing jounin in the process. The second body lunged forward anchoring itself to the wall as it pulled in the original body with great speed. The jinchuuriki kamikaze killed nearly all of the jounin guarding the wall as the horrid beast forced it's way through staring at the village.

The alarms blared indicating for an evacuation to occur, The beast let out a hellish roar as it sounded out the alarm. The roar made everyone's skin crawl, Jounins and Chunins appeared at the sight preparing for a fight. The beast stared at them growing a sixth tail as bone like protrusions began to hardened itself around the chakra shield. The beast let out a massive roar directed at the jounin. "WE NEED THE KAZEKAGE!" One of the jounin's yelled as the beast's roared pushed them back.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 29, 2009)

Miyako vs Hyoshi

Miyako laid under the large body of mud, laughing slightly. He still had plenty of room to breath so he wasn't too worried. He slowly pulled out three shuriken making sure to do so very carefully so he wouldn't disturb any of the mud on the surface. He put the three shuriken inbetween his fingers on his right hand so just a tiny bit of the point would come through, just enough to break a little skin if he were to punch someone. Miyako makes a fist, the shuriken breaking skin in the palm of his hand as he does so. He jumps out of the mood and punches Hyoshi square in the chest sending him off the pedastal.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 29, 2009)

Hyoshi VS Miyako (Kid won't die )

Miyako buried his fist deep into Hyoshi's chest as the shuriken sliced up his body. Falling into the pool of mud, the pedastal began to crumble as both genin stood on the surface of the mud threw the use of their chakra control. Hyoshi began to laugh as he traced his bleeding wounds with his hands. "Damn kid, didn't give you nearly as much credit. You're pretty fun" Hyoshi dug into his pocket and threw over a piece of grape flavored gum to Miyako. "There you deserve it"

The stared at one another a little bit more before Hyoshi spoke "I'm almost out of chakra whaddya say we finish this here and now?" Hyoshi pulled out a kunai from his holster preparing himself for the final attack. The wind blew as the section that was watching threw fight watched in awe as the fight seemed to reach it's final moments. "So whaddya say Miyako? You up to finish this with one blow?" The rain genin said pointing the kunai towards the Uchiha.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 29, 2009)

Miyako walks towards Hyoshi slowly, he moves close enough to his opponent to almost feel his breath. "End it already..." Miyako says with some despair in his voice, "I was just starting to have fun..." he says with a bit of a sick sound in his voice. He makes a few quick handsigns carefully, '_Magen - Narakumi no Jutsu_' Miyako thinks to himslef as he casts his genjutsu around the two of them, using his sharingan to see past the genjutsu and still be able to see what Hyoshi sees. He wanted to make this boy writhe a little bit more before finishing him, his chakra still felt fine to him and he could probably afford at least one or two more jutsu even with his sharingan activated. Miyako uses one of his own kunai to cut the bandages off of his arms revealing several scars, most of them self inflicted for Jashin. With the kunai he had used to cut off the bandages he started to stab and cut his arms and hands as he waited for the reaction of his opponent towards the genjutsu.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 29, 2009)

Hyoshi VS Miyako (THE POWER OF PORN!!! )

The genjutsu began to tug at Hyoshi's mind as the genin mutilated himself in front of him with the greatest of ease. "Hey kid stop that what the hecks wrong with you?!" Hyoshi tried to get Miyako to stop as the leaf genin continue to tare at his own arm. "YOU'RE GOING TO DIE YOU IDIOT!" He yelled shaking the genin in his hands, his arms where a bloody mess as tendons, nerves, and muscles hanged from the open wound. Hyoshi looked down at the wound and nearly threw up from the grotesque scene.

Hyoshi looked at Miyako, The uchiha's sharingan activated as it swirled with latent speed. And then he noticed one of the tomoe in Miyako's eyes didn't seem right, it seem to almost flicker. Hyoshi quickly scanned his surroundings and for a moment saw the air ripple. "Is this real?" Hyoshi thought as the ground began to swirl around in a sucking like motion. Miyako dissapeared and tentacles began to tare at Hyoshi's flesh, The now fiendish floor began to bathe Hyoshi in Acid as the genin screamed in pain.

The air had rippled and formed into hundreds of shuriken and kunai that rained down on his exposed skin as he nearly lost his voice from how much he was yelling. Hyoshi closed his eyes not wanting to see anymore, His mind drifiting off to a dirty place. Where girls where skimpy clothes, Maids, Nurses, Schoolgirls were what filled Hyoshi and pratically 95% of all straight teenage boys mind. The blood flow began to leave his head and travel further down.

He remembered the hundreds of pictures he had seen in numerous magazines, the hundreds of movies he had seen such as "Asskage 5" and "Shinobi Strip Show". Hyoshi grinned with a perverted smile as he had returned to his bumbling idiotic ways. He opened his eyes finally breaking the genjutsu. "IS THAT ALL YOU GOT PUNK!" Hyoshi called out looking as if he had already won, though his hand wasn't the only thing up as the crowd began to laugh.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 29, 2009)

_Leiko vs Taiyo_

"You see? I have already shown out difference in power for you drew your weapons first. Leiko began to drag Taiyo in her direction, but the kid fought better than she thought he woud.

He began swinging his blade trying to keep her occupied. Leiko keep swating it way as if it was a big, but he just kept comming. It was then she saw through his plan as both of his blades came towards her feet planning to cut them off. Leiko retract the water and did a backwards flip though one of the blades cut her ankle casuing her to fall to one knee.

"I'll get him for that" Leiko thought to herself and began to prepare her next move. She stood up and began forming handseals.

"Bursting Water Collision Waves!" Leiko bent back and then expel chakra out of her mouth. The chakra quickly transformed into a large volume of water covering up half of their arena. Leiko rode the waves toward Taiyo in an attempt to drown him from the stands it looked as if Leiko was surfing.

"GOOOOOOOO LEIKO YEA!" Takao screamed from the stands cheering on his teammate.

_Scorpion vs Minori_

The hook wrapped around Minori's leg throwing her back to the ground.

"This is the chance I was waiting for" she thought to herself. Minori began to act as if she couldnt' break through as the it began to drag her toward Scorpion.

"I get you with this next move."

(Takeo)

"I'll get everyone to safety...but the killing is something I can not promise you" Takeo told Mio before they went there separate ways.

Takeo already knew who the people in danger were. He started by yelling out the cilivains in the Uchiha side of town to make there way toward the gate and he would be there with him shortly. Then he so happend to ran into a man who was wearing a white shirt and green pants a face he hadn't seen in a while.

"Petero!" Takeo yelled out to him.

He caught Petero off guard who through his hands up in the air and then farted.

"Hehehe sorry lord Takeo....what can I do for you sir?" Petero stood in a mitilary poistion awaiting his orders.

"I know how great an earth user you are. Warn all of the cilvilans and give a warning to the Jashin kids to make there way out of the village I will attempt to help any in need." Petero gave a nod and went straight to work on what Takeo asked. Quickly he formed handseals and place his palm on the ground as he began to concentrate.

"Cibillans of Konoha make way toward gate we are evacuate. Jashinm you are danger Lord Takeo is on way to help please follow him." He spoke in broken sentences, but the massage was clear as it rang through the ground everyone hearing it's message.

(Meanwhile)
Takeo had made it to the other side of town taking out, but not killing a group of Uchiha kids who were brutally attacking a group of kids who were from the Jashin camp.

"Thakss you mister silver haired man" A little girl who had a tooth knocked out said.

"No thanks necessary" was all Takeo spoke as he began escorting them halfway to the gate.

_"Damn...there are a lot of them, but I'm doing this for Mio."_


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 29, 2009)

Miyako looked up from stabbing and cutting up his arm, "Hmm...broke the genjutsu that fast did you. I barely got to see you scream..." he says glumly, "Meh, beggers can't be choosers. Miyako stands back up, dropping his shuriken onto the ground and picking up a rock. Blood dripped down his left are rapidly, he lobs the rock at Hyoshi aiming between the legs. He then uses his right hand to wipe some blood off his arms and then he licks off some of the blood.

Miyako licks his lips happily, "Delicious..." he mutters more to himself, "Well, I've had my fun, how about you Hyoshi? Are you ready to end this fight?" Miyako asks, putting  his head down starting laugh a little bit sadistically as he twists his arm from side to side making more blood come out of the several new gashes that were torn into his arm.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 29, 2009)

"Ha." Taiyo laughs. He immediately stood when the whip retracted, and started running towards Leiko, but then immediately stopped. He saw she was preparing a jutsu, and it came quickly. "Shit." He mumbled. He immediately started running to the other side of the stadium, towards the wall. He jumped and focused chakra to his feet, sprinting up the wall. He did a backflip off of the wall and landed behind Leiko as she surfed closer, still focusing chakra to his feet to stand on top of the water.

"Gentle Fist Style Chakra Smash!" Taiyo yelled, after he focused a large amount of chakra into his arms and hands, thrusting them out towards Leiko. If he hit, he would release all the chakra at the same time, proving to be powerful, able to knock her a good length away and cause some damage to her inner organs in the area. He hoped he could use her own jutsu against her too, the force of Chakra Smash catching her by surprise and making her fall under the water.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 29, 2009)

_Leiko vs Taiyo_

"He thinks he's good, but I'm already a step ahead." During her time surfing the water Leiko form some handseals, but had yet to activate the jutsu. Leiko watched closely as Taiyo began running up the wall and jumping behind her.

"Gentle Fist Style Chakra Smash!"

Leiko looked out the corner of here eye at him.

"Water Wall!" A huge gust a water appeared putting a huge gap between the two as Taiyo's fist hit the water. The water was up for a few seconds and Leiko used this to mask he movements. As sson as the wall drop she went to deiliver a punch to his jaw. In secession with the water wall dissapearing.

Takao stood in the stands cheering Leiko on louder and louder.

"That Hyuuga's in trouble now. He's on Leiko turf and with that much water she'll be able to spam water style near endlessly" Takao pointed out. Hitomi sat behind him and keep her eye on her student "Looking good Leiko, even if your on hom turf it can still be dangerous."


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 29, 2009)

Taiyo expected some sort of jutsu to block his attack, but not that. Before Leiko's fist could make contact with his face, he grabbed it, stopping it in mid-air.

"Eight Divination Signs, Thirty- Two Palms of the Hand!" He yelled. He then began to throw blinding fast strikes, targeted at her shoulders and arms. "2 palms!" he yelled to start the attack.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 29, 2009)

_Leiko vs Taiyo_

"Shit!" Was what Leiko thought as the eight trigrams began to connect. The furious blows were to fast for her to even think about dodgeing, and she was force to succumb to the power of the whole jutsu. The last strike sent her flying down into the water with a loud splash. In this moment of solitude  Leiko began to think to herself.

"To think I acutually let my guard down...must be getting soft" she thought in her mind as she reached the bottom of the water. The experssion on her face at first was that of a calm one knowing that she made the mistake, but it quickly turned to anger. Leiko found it an insult that a weakling like him wa able to land a move like that on her. She had to have been down in the water for at least 5 minutes before she decided to take action again.

"For him to even think we're close in strength?" Leiko rebounded off the ground shoot back up ready to go once again.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 29, 2009)

Right after the last hit Taiyo gave to Leiko, after she sunk down into the water, he immediately ran into a big cluster of trees, hiding from Leiko. He had to hide in the tree tops, which was all he needed, since the water covered the trunk. He made a Bunshin, sending out into the open to distract her. It was waiting for her to come up out of the water, pretending it was going to attack her when she emerged. Taiyo prepared a kunai, channeling chakra into the blade. He could see into the water, tracking the movements of Leiko with his Byakugan.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 29, 2009)

_Leiko vs Taiyo_

She shot back up at of the water and began gasping for air. She was under there longer than she thought, but her anger caused her to totally ignore that fact that she needed air. She pulled herself out of the water standing up and took in her surrondings. Before he made a move Leiko performed some handseals and spat liquid out her mouth and on the tree. It didn't do anything, but fade into the water that was already on the ground. Suddenly Taiiyo came from above to attack her, but she mangaed to dodge out the way.

"Your persistant but it matter's not I'm just going to destroy this part of the arena." Charged chakra into her feet and propelled herself off the ground high into the air as she could go without hitting the ceiling and into a set of handseals.

"Water Style: Violent Water Wave!" As Leiko fell to the ground a ferious jet of water came soaring at her mouth at the Taiyo she see's infront of her. The force is enough to break throug ha rock if need be.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2009)

"This is it. BUNSHIN BAKUHA!" The real Gyoshi called out as the clone holding lit up and exploded.

*Baboom!*

The crowd gaps, staring at the cloud of dust. Koyaiba lies facedown on the ground, bleeding badly. His back is torn open nearly completely and he isn't moving.

"Koyaiba!" Ali shouts, staring at her downed friend. The people sitting next to her are forced to hold her back.

Koyaiba can't focus. His mind seems blank. He's conscious...barely. Everything is spinning...and where'd all the color go? Koyaiba desperately tries to marshal his thoughts, but it isn't working. The refferee steps forward.

"And the winner is-"

"No."

The entire crowd stares.

"Did he just say?"

"Oh my God, he's conscious?"

"He's alive?"

Koyaiba doesn't hear any of this. All he can think about are images of his dead mother, father, sister. Lying in pools of their own blood. 

"No...." He gaps. He will _not_ end up like them. He will _not_ die here. "No..." he says again, stronger now. He flicks his gaze up to the sky. "It's ready. It's finally ready....."

"Huh?" Gyoshi says, staring at Koyaiba. "Whats..." Lightning pours from the sky, striking Gyoshi like hundreds of angry hornets. Koyaiba lies there and smiles, his mind flicking erratically back...

_"Well that's strange..." Old Man says, peering up at the sky. "If it already came down, then whats that...." Suddenly lightning pours from the sky. Koyaiba grins and laughs.

"Ha! I got it! Told you It just needed a little more time!"

"Strange..." Old man says, rubbing his chin. "It comes down lightly first and then the main part comes down later..._


----------



## Kuno (Jun 30, 2009)

?Mugan!  Tenka!?  Takeo called to them, gesturing for them to come over.

The pair looked at each other confused but quickly rushed to the other?s side.  ?What?s up Takeo??  Mugan said standing near Tenka.

?Hokage?s orders.  Evacuate the village.  Don?t worry about things that might happen.  Just get the innocent out of here.? He said eyeing the sky before looking back at the pair.

The two nod.  ?Yes sir!?  They say in unison before heading off.  ?First place to go??  Tenka asked the big man beside her.

?Get the kids??  Mugan said firmly.  They raced onward bounding from rooftop to rooftop.  They stopped a few other ninja they were familiar and comfortable with, giving them the orders they themselves were following.  Everyone was in agreement.

It wasn?t long before they made their way to the Jashin children?s area.  They saw the battle raging below them.  ?Hokage-sama!?  Tenka cried and moved to rush forward before Mugan wrapped his arms around her waist.  

?Nothing we can do now??  Mugan held her close to him for a moment.  ?Think of the others.  Don?t waste your life.  We will avenge her??

?But?we can save her?we have to save?her??  Tenka practically cried.

?Unfortunately there is nothing to save.  You can see that yourself Tenka-kun?now let?s go.?  Mugan began to release her slowly, watching her carefully.  ?Think of the children??

?Right??  Tenka wiped her eyes and straightened herself, steeling her spine for what they had to do.  They moved quickly avoiding the area of the riot and began to collect the kids.  It was a quiet, stealthy maneuver that was going on all over the village?

***************************************

Laughing Kiya stood.  ?That is actually creepy Dante.  Don?t do that??  Kiya shook her head and winked at Mai.  ?Don?t know why?? she chuckled walking over and grabbing a towel to wipe the water off her clothes.  ?Well it?s at least halfway dry.?  She then moved to get herself another glass.  ?So damn dry here.  Can?t get enough water??  she then hoisted the glass to her lips.

?Damn it!?  Kiya snapped as yet another glass broke.  ?What the hell is going on??  she slammed the glass into the garbage and sat down in a huff.  The front of her now drenched.  ?Not really liking this?? Kiya frowned glaring at Vergil.  ?Don?t even say it?? she then glared at Dante while crossing her arms.  ?And, you don?t ogle!?  she then began to watch the matches once more.  ?Come on Minori, Hinote?you can do get through it??  she whispered seeing one of her students downed by the flame.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 30, 2009)

*Hyoshi VS Miyako *(And then there was one) (OOC: I'll let you decide the winner Chibi)

"Yea lets end this" Both genin wrapped an explosive tag around their selective Kunai. The assigned examiner stood back taking cover knowning he could potentially get hurt in the explosion. "Let's go out in a bang" Hyoshi said as Miyako returned the comment with a smile. The two genin ran towards each other, On contact their Kunai seem to activate their paper bombs as a huge flash blinded the arena. BBBOOOMM!!!! The explosion sent the two genin flying on opposite ends. For a few moments neither of the genin moved as debris rain down on them, the mud had completly left due to Hyoshi's lack of chakra. The examiner looked ready to call the match.

*Gyoshi VS Koyaiba *(The Finale) (OOC: That was fun Nico, Hope to have another match with u again sometime)

The lightning crackles as the dust clears, Gyoshi's body feels numb. His eyes fighting to stay conscious as his legs shake beneath him. Koyaiba stands their smiling looking at the rain genin, The two are exhausted but the Shadow Clone Jutsu had taken alot more out of Gyoshi then Koyaiba's Raiton jutsu took out of him. The examiner looked on knowing one of them would collapse soon but who? Gyoshi took a step, wiping the blood off his lips he looked at Koyaiba "Heh you sure are ssstroongg" Gyoshi said as he drifted back falling hard on the ground.

The examiner took a minute took examine the rain genin "Severe Chakra exhaustion, The Winner Koyaiba!" The crowd instantly broke out in a cheer as the leaf genin panted looking at the unconcious ninja. The medical nin quickly arrived placing gyoshi on a strechter as they carried him off into the medical treatment section. After the hard battle Koyaiba stood alone as the victor.

*Sakumi VS Kratos *(The Princess of the Rain)

Kratos rushed towards her swinging his chain at a much more incredible rate. Sakumi reached for her sword but was hit hard in the ribs with Kratos's chain as it sent her plummeting deep in the makeshift lake. Sakumi clenched at her ribs as she slowly decended further and further into the abyss. Before she could drown she felt a metal chain pull at her neck and an instant she was fished from the water via Kratos as her flung her into a nearby rockface. On impact more blood spewed from her mouth as the pain now riddled Sakumi's body.

Kratos dragged the girl as she skidded across the water as he delievered two blasting punches to her face before sending her flying back with a bone cracking headbutt. Sakumi flew back though she used her chakra control to keep her above the water. She staggered to her feet as the blood trickled from her forehead, Kratos began to tug at the chain which began to eat the flesh around her neck. Sakumi slowly began to lose consciousness as her air supply dwindle lower and lower, She gripped at the chain though Kratos hold would not give.

"Let's end this bitch!" Kratos rough voice spoke as he pulled in Sakumi hard ready to deliver a final blow. Sakumi pulled out an explosive tag and detonated right in front of Kratos face. BOOOM! The two genin were sent flying back from the fiery explosion, Sakumi's skin was badly burned as she cried from the pain. Quickly dipping her arms into the water she welcomed the cool relief of the lake, Kratos stood up seemingly even more enraged then before, The skin around his chest and face was burned but the rage inside him was much more scarier then the wounds that covered his body.

"It hurts....It hurts so bad..." Sakumi thought still reeling from the burns she had suffered during the explosion. "But i can't let him win...I CAN'T!" She told herself as she forced her arms out of the water forming handsigns "MIZU BUNSHIN NO JUTSU!" Suddendly the water shifted and turned as it began to form two other Sakumi's. Kratos merely scuffed at the idea as it merely meant more of him to defeat, The two clones looked on confidently at the giant genin. Sakumi watched the swirling
waters, Her reflection ever present as her mind drifted for a moment recollecting her past.

(FLASHBACK, CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT WARNING )

Amegakure, 6 years ago

In the southern district of Amegakure in the lowest levels of the sky scraper ridden city a war ensued. Hundreds of Shinobi did battle as the Waterfall Ninja had been at war with the Rain village at some time. Times where horrible in Amegakure as Job loss and famine reached in all time high, and the former Amegakure leader had passed the "Equal Share Act" which would force anyone over the age of 5 and up to join the Ninja ranks. Sakumi had been a victim of the equal share act and had only known life threw the ways of Kunoichi.

Sakumi who was only seven at the time had a reputation that most chunin would dream of, She backed off evading a quick swipe of an enemies kunai. Spinning on her heel she launched her own Kunai deep into the throat of the enemy Waterfall Ninja who had tried to take her life. Before she could regain her compusure Sakumi was picked up by her neck by an Enemy ninja who held her high above the ground. "I'm gonna ram your face into the ground kiddie!" The man said taking pleasure in her struggle.

Before the man could respond to his threat his arm came flying off as Sakumi landed hard on the floor. The blood from his stump poured as he turned his attention to a swordsman who stood a few feet away from him. "I'll KILL YOU!" The giant waterfall ninja charged towards the swordsman only to be cut into a hundred pieces in a flash. The blood rain down only to be washed away by the constant crying skies of Amegakure. The swordsman helped Sakumi up as he began to guard her. "Are you okay?!" The masked swordsman asked as Sakumi merely nodded with her face entirely red.

(After the Battle)

Only a few Amegakure Ninja stood at the battle field as the Waterfall ninja were driven away at a heavy cost. Sakumi sat atop one of the giant pipelines that invades the city as she washed her long black hair with water from a cantee she had stolen. The masked swordsman approached her as her body grew rigid she was obviously shy around the man who protected her. The swordsman unmasked and revealed an angelic like face, To Sakumi's surprise it was not a man who saved her but a woman. 

The woman had short black hair and numerous piercings adorning her body, 2 on her eyebrows, 2 on her tongue, 1 on her top lip, 2 on the bottom lip, gauged out ears, and industrial piercings on both side to finish off her eccentric look. She had short black hair with a a streak of red running through her hair, Her eyes were hazel and her lips where as red as blood. She smiled at the young rain genin and broke the silence "My names Liyata what's yours?" After several attempts Sakumi finally built up the courage and responded to the swordswoman. "Sakumi...Sakumi Yamashi" She said smiling to the woman.

(Present Chunin Exams)

Sakumi rose to her feet as she gripped her sword, the clones and her staring down the Kumo Ninja. "I've got to hand it to you, you're pretty tough" Sakumi's stare wander down for a bit before bringing it back up. "But i can't lose to you...I can't brake my promise" The three girls took a fightning stance. "Get Ready cause here I come!" Sakumi yelled as the two clones and her charged towards the Kumo genin more determined then ever to win the match.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 30, 2009)

Scorpion vs Minori.

Scorpion reeled in his prey to ensure that the Katon he was about to perform connected. It was odd, this was not his usual fighting style, but then he was always the long range backup for the other two. He supported as opposed to attack

"Something I will have to work on..." he thought.

He took a deep breath and prepared a goukakyou no jutsu, his eyes lighting up in anticipation t seeing Minori burn completely, her half charred body not enough.

____________________________________

Kratos vs Sakumi. 

Sakumi moved around with the bunshin, Kratos keeping an eye on the real one. She dived underwater and appeared with the two bunshin and took the fight to Kratos.

"FOOL! I know which one to hit!" he said as he once again smashed his blades into Minoris side, with the Kaimon limiter still released. The bunshin exploded into almost a mist, such was the ferocity, but Kratos assumed it was the real one. On top of that his muscle at his waist tore through the strain and Kratos actually clutched at his side. He had assumed the match would be over with his last hit but Sakumi had outsmarted him.

"DAMN YOU!!" he yelled and threw the blade at her. She avoided it easily and moved in closer, the two swords moving ever closer. Kratos had to make a decision, which one to attack. There was a 50-50 chance and he only had time for one. He chose the one on the left

"Let's see if the Gods favour my victory." He dodged the sword strike and put all his momentum into a Thunder fist, a vicious, powerful blow. This was the last of his Kaimon release. He would be reduced to an aching heap after this assault.

The punch connected.

Water sprayed everywhere. 

He snorted, knowing that he was defeated.

"Hah! Well played. It seems that the fates favour you this day!" he said standing upright to recieve whatever blow she was about to deliver. "Show no MERCY!" he demanded as a proud warrior.

_______________________________-

Mion got up from her bed in the hospital and rubbed the back of her neck. She wasn't dead. She looked out the window and wondered why. 

"Kaion. Why did you not end this life?" she said bitterly. Since her sister had died she had been much worse than before. Her team mates noticed but said nothing. Her sensei noticed but said nothing. She had been taking too many risks, jumping into deaths arms at any given opportunity. Her hope of killing the Raikage and having Shion take over were now an impossibility.

"I have no reason to live." she said gripping her kunai and plunged it into her leg, feeling the sweet pain. This was her punishment for failure.

"I am worthless!" she said plunging again.

"I am a failure as a sister!" she said, twisting the kunai. The doctor ran up to her and forcibly took the kunai from her. "Stop! I need to be punished! I need to be punished!" she screamed

"Hit me! rape me! Kill me if it pleases you!" she screamed at the doctor, who injected her with a clear liquid. It was meant to knock her out. It had almost no effect as her madness consumed her

"Please! Fucking whip me! Skin me! Burn me!" the doctor injected her again, almost in desperation as two stewards held her down "NOO!"

This time the drug worked and Mion drifted off.

"Shion..." she said and drifted back into unconsciousness.

_________________________________


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2009)

*Koyaiba vs. Gyoshi: Epilouge* _Same Rakiyo. Had a lot of fun._

The examiner took a minute took examine the rain genin "Severe Chakra exhaustion, The Winner Koyaiba!" The crowd instantly broke out in a cheer as the leaf genin panted looking at the unconcious ninja. The medical nin quickly arrived placing gyoshi on a strechter as they carried him off into the medical treatment section. After the hard battle Koyaiba stood alone as the victor.

"Koyaiba!" Ali screamed, jumping at him and playfully tackling him to the ground. "You won! You did...whoopsie...." Koyaiba had fallen unconscious again.

"'Scuse me miss. Let me 'ave 'im 'ere..." A medic says, examining Koyaiba's injured back. Running his hand across the injuries, the skin seemed to knit over cuts bruises and scrapes. Koyaiba stirs restlessly.

*Flashbck...*

_"Well, it looks like you've got that down...." Old Man says, as Koyaiba dances for joy watching the lightning fall."So...how do you feel aboiut summoning...._


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 30, 2009)

Sakumi VS Kratos (Roar of the crowd)

Sakumi charged towards Kratos, her sword ready to impale the genin's chest was immedialty stopped by the examiner who gripped her wrist and came between the two. "Kratos can no longer fight, Winner Sakumi Yamashi!" The crowd began to cheer as the girl resheathe her sword. Kratos was more then angry due to the examiner stepping in but didn't say a word to the rain genin. The water began to recede and return to it's normal landscape as Sakumi struggled to stay conscious. The medical ninja's arrived and escorted her to the medical facilities.

From the stands the leader of Amegakure watched, Her entourage cheering the genin on. "You made me proud Sakumi" It was Liyata she was a bit older and now wore tattoos around her body. A rain ninja mask hunged around her neck as she wore a tight black body suit, her left arm was missing but was hidden due to a large kimono covering her. "Unfortunately my lord Gyoshi did not have the same results" One of her advisors said.

"That's too bad, There's always next time though. How about Hyoshi" The amegakure leader asked as she played with her lip piercing. "We haven't gotten the results back" She smiled towards the advisor "I'm sure he'll do fine after all he is the rebel of Amegakure" She said followed with a small laugh as she got up to visit her ninja in the medical room.

(Medical room)

Sakumi was being treated by the medical ninja, The wound she had received during her fight had been patched up nicely as she placed ice over her sore body. A knock was heard at the door and Sakumi instructed the person to come in. Liyata walked in as her Entourage waited outside. "Lord Liyata!" Sakumi said almost surprised by the visit. Liyata walked over with a smile on her face "I know this might be a tad early but..Congratulations you're a chunin"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jun 30, 2009)

Miyako vs Hyoshi

As the two genin met with their kunai Miako managed to stab Hyoshi in the shoulder with the kunai, it wouldn't take his arm off but it would cause a good amount of damage. Both of the kunai explode at once causing Miyako and Hyoshi to fly to different ends of the arena. As Miyako flew back in the hair several hundred pieces of rock and pieces of kunai showered on top of the two shinobi. Miyako felt himself hit the ground roughly taking the breath out of him, he caughed a handful of blood as he hit the ground. Several larger pieces of debris started to rain down upon him, Miyako focused on the rocks that were getting closer and closer by the second. He stared at the rocks intently, psuhing himself farther and father so he'd be able to dodge the several ones falling down on him. Miyako kept trying to focus on the incoming rocks, focusing harder and harder. Suddenly everything seems to slow down, he can see all the incoming rocks and easily avoids them. As the dust from the debris and the explosion starts to settle both contestants seem to lay still for several moments. 

Finally the proctor walks out of his small hiding spot getting ready to pronounce both genin unable to fight and call it a draw. Some smaller rocks that had fallen on top of Miyako shifted some as the boy stood up. His body was badly burned from the explosion and piecesof rock and metal stuck out of his bodies in several places as a result of the explosion. His eyes were dark red and two black tomoe slowly spun around in his eye as he panted heavily. Blood dripped down most of his body, "Now that hurt..." he mutters walking over to Hyoshi. He crouches down and inspects his opponent, his chest rose and fell ever so slightly. "That was a good fight...I hope to meet you again some day..." Miyako says quietly standing up. The proctor walked over to the genin form Konoha, "Winner, Miyako Uchiha!" the proctor announces loudly, dropping Miyako's arm, causing the genin to collapse from blood loss and exhaustion.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 30, 2009)

Hyoshi VS Miyako (Epilouge)

Miyako crouches down and inspects his opponent, his chest rose and fell ever so slightly. "That was a good fight...I hope to meet you again some day..." Miyako says quietly standing up. The proctor walked over to the genin form Konoha, "Winner, Miyako Uchiha!" the proctor announces loudly, dropping Miyako's arm, causing the genin to collapse from blood loss and exhaustion.

The crowd roared for a few moments, Miyako had been knocked out as Hyoshi's body began to stir. He was bleeding all over as sat up The proctor watched in astonishment as Hyoshi got up to his feet shaking off the damage. Miyako had been pronounced the winner though it really didn't matter to Hyoshi. He shook his head knocking the debris out of his hair "Yeah same to you bud" He said throwing a stick of grape flavored gum on the unconscious Uchiha. 

Medical Ninja's tried to escort the rain genin out but he merely signalled them away as he walked towards the infirmary. "Shit my bodies sore...and my head won't stop ringing" He said as he gripped hard on his aching skull. At the end of the hallway his sensei stood their waiting for him. "What happened out there?" His sensei ask with a playful teasing tone. Hyoshi merely shrugged at his jounin sensei "Kid was good" He said as he was escorted to the infirmary but his sensei,


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 30, 2009)

Yuukaku sat at the edge of Konoha, in the upper reaches of one of the pine trees that littered the landscape, and he sighed. The village was rumbling with discontent and violence, and he just didn't have _time_ for it.

His left hand twirled a kunai as his eyes tracked the path of a lone deer down below - in the instant that it looked up to him, he was no longer disturbed by the grey eyes that stared back; he had got used to the globular apparitions, but their source and reason still baffled and fascinated him.

A very simple thought then washed into his mind - _why not leave?_
He had nothing keeping him here. He felt little affection for the other members of team 6; though a camaraderie of sorts had built up over the last few weeks, since his hallucinations had grown more frequent they had also grown more dominant. For the first time in his life, Yuukaku's mind wasn't lost and wandering - or rather it was, but with a purpose behind it.

He hopped down to the ground and began walking back to his flat to gather some belongings together. There would be no need to tell anyone.

The warm air kissed his skin as he walked leisurely through it, people's shouting and fighting fading into the background; an old man greeted him, but Yuukaku gave no reply. He felt barely conscious, but in a singularly relaxed way.

He came to his front door, glided up the stairs and into his room, and closed the door softly behind him.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 30, 2009)

Ike ran through the street of Konoha and gaped at the mass panic and violence that was around the streets. Everyone was fighting. People had taken sides, some supported Mio, other supported Kira.

Ike didn't know what to think. He just knew that this was wrong.

He weaved in and out of the crowds, he helped who he could. The elderly and children had no place in this. He punched whoever got in his way regardless of which side they were on.

"Outta my way you stupids!" He shouted and protected the old couple from the pushing.

He lead them out of the crowd and towards the gates. "OK, so I'll be back after I get some more people. Just get away from here, people be skipping." Ike said getting the urban phrase wrong.

He went back in and found himself infront of some Hyuuga members.

"So you gonna help?!" Ike shouted. They turned and looked down.

"We'll help alright." They said assuming th Hyuuga stance.

"Ah fudge." Ike said, looking around for someone to help him out.

----------------------------------

Perhaps it was her inexperience but Kagami was well and truly involved in the riots. She socked people left right and centre, protecting the Jashin members and unleashing her fury of the clans

"Bitches, didn't know about my additional pylons!" She said, as usual, barely making sense. She summoned her two scrolls and flew into the air, unleashing a deadly barrage of kunai and weapons. She tried to only injure them but against sharingan and byakugan users she had to go for the kill and hope they dodged. She used the wires to make hundreds of complicated tragectories and on the whole was making them retreat.

"Get outta here! Don't fight! Just run you idiots!" She said holding the horde off just long enough so that they could escape. However she had a problem now. About 6 sinobi came after her directly and she had no choice but to bolt. She headed past the refugee part of town. The Uchiha still fought the civilians by the hundreds and were using more and more deadly jutsu. She saw one digging a body out of the heap. He was in tears as he pulled the body out and there was a sullen silence. The refugees pressed on, enraged at the document and picture.

Kagami recognised the body immediately. "No...no...." she dived down right into the heart of the Uchiha group.

"Get the fuck away from her you bastards!" All she saw was her burnt back from a Katon. "Y...you attacked her?!" She said, tears streaming down, both of utter grief and uncontrollable rage.

"N..no, she jumped infront of the flame to..." he started

"Fuck you!" Kagami didn't want to hear it. She picked up the body, her pursuers also stopped. Mio lay limp in Kagamis arms. She could barely walk from the grief.

"I'm not letting this be your resting place ma'am." The refugees were still mad as hell, they had no real attachment to Mio and there were hundreds. They continued to pelt them. The clan members were outraged by the lack of respect and fought harder. Those that were of mixed descent had joined in, the battle raged on within the walls.

Kagami wasn't so noble as Mio, she wasn't going to tell the clan members to not retaliate. "Fuck it, its all gone to hell." She said not knowing where to take her. She instinctively headed to the cemetery.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 30, 2009)

Taiyo's Bunshin screamed a horrible scream as the jet of water came, and disappeared in a cloud of smoke. Meanwhile, the real Taiyo had been sneaking around to get behind Leiko, being very quiet. He got behind her, and began charging. He took both his blades out, and stabbed inward toward her neck, once again trying to at least brutally injure her. He knew she would probably hear him, but he had something else planned after this.


----------



## Michellism (Jun 30, 2009)

^ Itami VS Ruri ^ (Part 1/6)

(konoha)

The fire crackle as it ate away the buildings, The entire village had been thrown into chaos with the death of the Hokage surely nobody would be able to stop the madness. The sky was darkned as the smoke continue to bellow into the air, Dead carcasses littered the field, A mixture of refugees and Clan members. Itami watched with glee as he walked through the now dying village. He had finally arrived home but found not his daughter but his long aged mother waiting for him. 

Her wrinkles quite visible as her salt white hair took an orange shade due to the numerous fires. Ruri had sealed a sleeping Hikaru in her room and was determined to protect the small girl from the deranged maniac. The few Inuzuka members who had stayed quaranteed the area and created a parimeter so there fight would not continue to effect the rest of the village. Sparks dance as mother and son stared at one another, It had been too long and both had changed drastically.

"Where is she?" Itami asked smiling showing off the tip of his k9 teeth, the derange look ever present on his face. "That does not concern you!" Ruri said standing her ground, though she was old she was prepared to protect her beloved granddaughter at all cost. "Haven't changed a bit have you mother. Still as stubborn as ever" Itami said followed with a small chuckle, Ruri's face strained as her anger boiled up. "You're disgusting...YOURE NO SON OF MINE!" She yelled out tears welting in her eyes.

"Ouch that hurts hehehe" He said continuing his mental mind game with his elderly mother. "Enough of this. Hand over Hikaru" Itami said as he revealed his faithful weapon. "The same weapon you used to kill your dog,father,and wife you plan to use on your daughter?!" Ruri yelled out as she began to take a fightning stance knowing there would be no reasoning with the man. Itami raised the heavy sickle to his lips and took a long lick "Oh no i have much more _Intimate_ plans for her hehe" He said his sick fantasies now flooding his mind.

"JUST DIE! ENDAN!" Ruri called out as she unleashed a ferocious fireball that charged threw the gravel and slammed head on to the maniac. The flames devoured his flesh as he struggled to put it out. The smoke cleared and Itami's skin is badly burned as it starts to peel and fall. "How could a mother attack her own child hehe" He taunted as he swayed side to side to his feet. Itami flung his chain which sped threw the air, Ruri blocked it with a kunai of her own and charged head on for her son.

"FUUSAJIN!" Itami called out as a small sandstorm of dust crashed into the elderly womans eyes. Itami delivered a powerful kick to her jaw which sent her spiraling towards the ground. He placed his foot behind her head as she tried to pull herself up. "EAT DIRT YOU OLD BITCH!" Itami called out as he slammed his foot down, Before he could make contact a giant siberian husky crashed into Itami sending him crashing into a wall.

The giant dog licked Ruri's face as she started to make her way up to her feet. Itami freed himself from the caved in wall and quickly recognized the giant dog who attacked him. "Bato...Well well the legendary dog that has fought so many battles with you. Truly an honor" He said as he began to swing his chain around. Ruri looked at Itami "YOU WILL NOT LAY A FINGER ON HIKARU! THIS WILL YOUR FINAL BATTLE!"


----------



## Cjones (Jun 30, 2009)

*Taiyo vs Leiko (Epilouge)*
The jet of water crushed Taiyo causing Leiko to think she had won, but for some reason she knew better. As she thought the real Hyuuga revealed himself coming from behind to attack her.

Leiko was going for a jutsu to activate, but her chakra was still screwed up from the gentle fist hits she took eariler. Acting quickly Leiko pulled her dagger out of it sheath and a loud clanking sound of metal was heared as she stop Taiyo blades dead in their tracks.

"If you actually thought you could wi....!"

Loud coughing was heared from the crowd catching Leiko attention. In the crowd Hitomi stood over Takao's body which had fall to the ground.

"ATSUKO! ANYONE! WE NEED A MEDCIAL NINJA STAT!" Hitomi yelled out trying to get some helf for her student.

"Takao...." Leiko thought to herself. Leiko dived back on the ground, putting her blade back in the sheath and held up her hand.

"I....Leiko Ikeda hearby forefeit this match." The crowd was silence as Leiko spoke those words they even caught Hitomi off guard for a brief moment. Leiko pushed pass Taiyo as she began making her way toward the door.

"You got luckly" was all she said as she left out the arena door. The procter went over to Taiyo and raised his hand.

"Winner by forefeit....TAIYO HYUUGA!"

*Minori vs Scorpion*
_"Got'em"_ Minori whispered under her voice. Once he reeled her closer and he was about to perform a jutsu Minori tackled him to the ground and use up what strength she had to pin him down so they were looking at each other face to face.

"This is where the match ends" Minori said as she began to pull her head back.

"_I haven't had time to perfect ths jutsu so he won't die, but the poison should be enough to immobolize him_....Ninja Art: Poison Fog!" Minori exhaled directly in scorpions face as a purple haze began shooting yout of her mouth. She the leaped out of the cloud, landed some feet away from the cloud.

"Did...I...get...him?" She said through rapid breathes.

*(Petero)*
As he was order by Takeo Petero ran through crowds helping the people of Konoha and some of the jashins escape the mess that Konoha had become. Unfortunatly Petero lost focus of his goal when he had happend to pass the an old newspaper with Kiya's picture on the front. He stood there dazed eyed, lips perched and completely still as if he was dead.

A huge gust of wind shot the paper up and Petero was in route trying to catch it.

"I MUST LOOK MORE!" He yelled out running behind the paper as if he had the secret to immortality. When suddenly he stopped and some caught his attention he stared in that directions for a moment and his face went from glazed over to pissed off. Like a flash Petero body flickered to a chicken stand that had been totally destroyed in the riot. He bent down picking up the discarding chicken and began to cry.

"Why....why the chicken Lord Kage...WHY!" Unbeknowest to him his student was just in ear shot and was going to be or rather is in trouble.

*(Takeo)*
A riot like none he had ever seen. Even all the years he had spent on the battlefield Takeo had never seen anything like this. His home town was being destroyed from the inside. No foregin invaders or a surprise attack from an enemy all this was done by the people of Konoha.

"The dreams our forefathers and my sensei have their lives for. Trampled on in this violence fueled by people who blindly think that Konoha should turn it's back on people in need."

As a promise to his comarde Takeo had yet to kill anybody, though he had to disable a few people. Most notably members of the Hyuuga clan. The Hyuuga were adding fuel to the fire and were burtally attacking the refugees. One person after another Takeo escorted them out of the gate to safety and then was another run through the village to see if there was anyone left on this side of town when he happend to run into a black haired man and a silvered haired woman.

"Cilvilans! What are you still doing here? Can't you see the village is in turmoil? Leave now!" Takeo yelled and scolded. The woman and the male nodded in agreement understanding the full sitiutaion of what was happening.

"We're sorry, but we wanted to make sure the kids got out of here safely" the woman spoke. Behind them were the scattered bodies of alive, but incapacitated ninjas who Takeo assumed were in their way.

"Plus our daughter is currently in the chunin exams and we were trying to think of a way to let her know where we would be at" the man spoke as he put on his jonin vest.

"What is your daughters name? I'll make sure she knows were you are headed?" The man and woman looked at each other and guessed it was for the best.

"Minori" the woman said. Takeo gave a nod indicating that he had got it and told them to head for the gate which they perceeded to do. Takeo leapt into the buildings jumping from rooftop to rooftop trying to find the Hokage. Having no luck he began to ask around, but either none knew where she was or the other couldn't care less.

"MIO!"

*(Atsuko)[/I*_]
Having won her match by a no show Atsuko had made her why into the crowd to watch Leiko when she heared her say she forefeited the match. Atsuko almost feel over the railing as she leaned over thinking she heared wrong, but Leiko actions spoke louder than words.

"I really can't believe she forefeited? What could have caused her to do that?" She went to go back out of the door to force Leiko to answer her when she heared her sensei yell out.

*"ATSUKO! ANYONE! WE NEED A MEDCIAL NINJA STAT!"* 

What ever it was it was serious she had never heared her sensei call out like that. Atsuko began racing toward where she heared her cry out.

"I wonder what's wrong?" She came upon a small group and began to push her way through when she say what the urgent call was about.

"TAKAO!"_


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 30, 2009)

"Fuck you! I would have won either way bitch!" Taiyo yelled as she walked away. Anger began to build up in him. He hadn't even thought the battle was near an end, and he wanted to end it somehow, he didn't expect her to forfeit. He walked up to the stands, walking up to Vergil.

"Vergil sensei. Do you know when my next match will be?" he asked him with a straight face and an angry voice.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 30, 2009)

Addeh said:


> ((Hinote vs. Zabuza knockoff Misuto))
> 
> Hinote shook off the question from his opponent, some dumbass who thinks that he is a shark. "Already using a technique. What was this thing called again? What does it matter? I will find you hidden in the mist anyways." He said, closing his eyes for a brief moment then opening them to reveal his Sharingan eyes.
> 
> ...



Misuto backsteps into the mist and folds it around his body like a cloak. He's always been at home here, in this gray fog. He was born in the highlands of the Mist Country where the hills are covered in a perpetual mist. He made his bones there in the land, while this punk was still slinging to his parents when he got scared of the dark, or bullied by a kid at school.   
_
No way I'm letting him deny me my kill....sweet Minori's throat gushing that precious life blood. _

He funnels some of his chakra into his diaphragm, calling upon his Empty Cicade Shell technique. It allows him to throw his voice to make the opponent think he is elsewhere. He speaks in a mockingly girlish voice, "Hinote, oh little Hinote, it's me your Mother.....did you enjoy killing me my little boy....my pride and joy?" 

Misuto honestly has no fucking clue if this guy killed his parents but he could tell by his eyes that he had recently killed someone of importance. It's easy to spot it when you see the same look every time you see your own reflection on the surface of a pool. So he takes a proverbial stab in the dark or in the mist as it were and guesses it was his Mom. Sometimes a boy just needs his mother afterall. 

He forms the handseal for the Mizu Bunshin, a jutsu that he's been focusing on during training. Misuto spits out a funnel of water from his mouth that forms into three copies of him. They all look at each other as if in a state of telepathic communication. Two nod and then charge at Hinote with cat like grace and stealth. While Misuto leaves the third Bunshin in reserve. 

Misuto creeps up slowly trying to discern what trap Hinote has set for him. One of his clones charges at Hinote from the front in a predictable pattern to purposely draw him, slashing with his giant sword. Meanwhile the second clone draws a brace of three Kunai from his holster and throws them at Hinote's back. 

All the while Misuto observes off to Hinote's right hand side, crouching within a fold of dense mist, waiting to pounce.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 1, 2009)

Working relentlessly, Mugan and Tenka removed the kids from the village.  Over and over, two by two they got them beyond the walls of their beloved village.  Soon there was a group of about forty kids.  “We need to start moving them.  If to many gather they will be spotted.”  Mugan said looking at the motly group.

“Right.  Where should we take them?  Suna?  That’s where the rest of the jounin are.”  Tenka sighed as she also looked at the kids.

“Might work…”  Mugan crossed his arms then rubbed his chin before shaking his head.  “No.  I don’t think so.  For some reason I think that would be a bad choice.  Or rather the most obvious choice…either way we have to make the decision fast.”

“Right.  So not Suna…where else could we take them?”  Tenka asked quietly, trying not to alert the kids.

“I think for now…”  the big man thought for a moment then nodded.  “Take them to Amekagure.”

“Ame?  Are you sure?”  Tenka looked at him slightly confused.  “Why there?”

“No time to explain right now.”  Mugan sighed heavily at what he was about to do.

“Alright.  You can tell me as we go.”  Tenka stepped forward and clapped her hands to get the kids attention.  “Pair up!  The youngest with the oldest!  Come guys we have a hike to do!”

Gently grabbing Tenka’s arm Mugan pulled her back to him.  “You have to take the kids.  There are still some that need to be saved.”  he sighed once more.  “Don’t look at me like that Tenka-chan.  Do as I ask…please…”  

Tears sparkled in Tenka’s but she nodded.  “Just be careful.  That’s all I ask in exchange.”

He laid a gentle hand on the side of her face before kissing her softly.  “Of course…”  with those last words he was gone.

Tenka watched his back for a moment before turning to the kids.  “Okay.  We need to be quiet and move fast.  Got it?”  she tried to give them a reassuring smile before she began to lead them away.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 1, 2009)

In Konoha or whatever is left of it

The sky illuminated by the burning village, Siyatsu, Rakiyo, and Yuna all rushed towards the village via giant centipede. Once within in range of the gates the summon dispersed as the three Ninja rushed into the village. "What's going on!?" Yuna looked around asking Siyatsu as she activated the Sharingan. "I'm not sure but we need to split up, Yuna you go and try to round up as many Jounin as possible to help. Rakiyo and I will look for the Hokage" They both nodded to one another as they sprinted off into different directions.

Yuna ran threw the decaying streets of Konoha, clan kids, villagers, and jashin refugees littered the floor as she continued to run threw the village. Sparks and debris rained down like confetti as Yuna found herself surrounded by rebel Uchiha clan members. "WHAT'S GOING ON HERE!" Yuna called out as one of the Ninja lunged at her Kunai in hand. She managed to evade the strike knocking the person out cold with a thunderous kick to the face. The other members started to attack now as Yuna went on the defensive.

Siyatsu and Rakiyo continued to run through the village hoping for any signs of life but all they could find was a Hyuuga clan kid beating on an already dead jashin cult refugee. "WHAT THE HELL!" Rakiyo ran over delivering a powerful blow to the kids. Siyatsu pulled Rakiyo off before he could do anymore damage "Come on we need to find the Hokage!" Siyatsu scolded the genin as they continued their search for mio.

The two continue to run when all of a sudden BOOOOM!! a staggering earth shaking explosion blew the two nearly sky high. A bomb had been planted in one of the nearby houses and was activated by the presence of Chakra, most likely set up by the Nara Clan.Siyatsu began to stir but couldn't see Rakiyo anywhere, His head was ringing and his eye sight was blurred. "Ra-Ra" He could barely form the genin's name due to the immense headache that followed.

After moments of struggling Siyatsu had managed to pull himself up still reeling from the blast he started to walk, Blood pouring from his abdomen as a huge chunk of wood had pierced it during the explosion. "KAGAMI!" Siyatsu called out as the girl ran by holding the Hokage. "LORD SIYATSU!" Kagami said as she quickly change her course to a now injured tenreiken. "What happen?!" Kagami asked as she examined Siyatsu up and down, the red liquid claiming his hand as it began to dye it a dark red.

Siyatsu didn't respond as he looked Mio up and down, She was badly battered, her body motionless. Her face was tear stained and covered in dry blood, Siyatsu shook his head not wanting to accept the reality. For a moment everything went silent, no fightning, no yelling as if the world itself was mourning the loss of the woman. Tears began to welt up in Siyatsu's eyes a truly rare sight to see for anyone who knew the carefree tenreiken. He stroke her face gently, Her warmth was gone, how he would accept any reaction at this point.

Anger, Depressive, Hungry, Horny, it didn't matter he just wanted to hear her speak. Her head fell into his hand; Her body deprived of any strength and life, Siyatsu took her off of Kagami's hand and began to carry her himself. The darkened skies and flickering flames played puppeter with the shadows as they danced on her face making it seem as if her expression was changing. But Siyatsu knew better, he had expierienced death too many times not to recognized the difference.

Though this time it was far different as he didn't want to recognize, how he prayed that all his years of expierience would all be wrong at this one moment. That she would stir and greet him with her usaul abbrassive yet caring demeanor. A small rain drop landed on her eye as it fell down her cheek making it seem as if the former hokage was still crying. "Mio..." Siyatsu could barely speak as a tear of his own gently drifted down his face. "Remember all the times we used to get in trouble. Heh old man sensei would always scold us..Me and Takeo..You always looked out for me babe...You we're an amazing Hokage" 

Siyatsu unable to fight the tears as the memories flooded his reality, Kagami turned away as her own tears began to fall. "It's not right" She managed to force out, her voice was hoarse and tired from what had happen. Siyatsu lost in his memories couldn't hear Kagami's words. "Heh i remember when you got mad at me because i stole your first kiss. Heh you ended up breaking my jaw...I wouldn't have traded it for anything..The time we spent together" The rain lightly began to shower the area. Not enough to put out the flames but enough to bring cold relief to wounds. "Lets go bury her" He said as him and Kagami headed off.

(Elsewhere within the village)

Rakiyo began to stir, The explosion had sent him into a river as he traveled down stream for a bit before pulling himself out. The flames where less dense here, The darkness of the skies blanketing the area. Rakiyo's body was sore from the blast and he barely had the strength to pull himself up. "Rakiyo" Rakiyo's head jerk at the call of his name, Standing behind him like an almost omnious figure was his sensei...Kira. "Sen-sei" Rakiyo barely managed to get out as the two looked at one another.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2009)

Kira looked down at Rakiyo, not phased by the violence around him. "Come, we have much to discuss." Rakiyo followed Kira into a building, where he opened a trap door and into a large secret area.

Kira lit a few candles. He was glad that Rakiyo had come. Siyatsu would be baying for his blood. He needed insurance.

"Well, seems you are the only one remaining in my team. I've hardly been the most ideal sensei have I?" Kira smiled. "I've been fairly busy, I hope you can understand. Besides, its seems you have a skilled sensei anyway."

"I've never caught you alone. There is something that you need to know. About our father." Kira continued. "I'm not sure if you know the details surrounding his death. I took it upon myself to finding out the specifics, getting proof. I do this with all team members. I can tell you some pretty shocking things about your team mates." Kira said

"The short story is that during a mission to get a scroll of high value, your father was betrayed. He was framed for a crime that he didn't commit and his good deeds and name was forever tarnished in our memories. You, are always going to be known as a traitors son." Kira looked at Rakiyo who was silent

"Despite what people may say, I am a good man at heart. I do whats best for Konoha and the people in it, I always have." he repressed the urge to laugh at that statement, "I can give you the opportunity to become more powerful, to find this man, bring him to justice, if you work with me; I'll even give you a team of special shinobi. Many people will be leaving, I'm not sure why they must. I am making the place a lot better for them, sometimes tough love is needed. Our beloved Hokage knows that too. I look up to her in many ways." he said, careful to use the present tense as opposed to the past.

"So, would you like me to assign you to this mission? I shall take it upon myself to convince our Hokage." Kira said putting his fist down on the table, "Your name has been tarnished for too long."

_______________________________

Kagami nodded and noticed Ike. She smiled as he weaved trying to help people. He too noticed Kagami and ran over.

"Hey! Whats going on? Why is everyone acting funny? I don't like.." he stopped and looked at who Siyatsu was holding. He didn't know who Siyatsu was.

"D..did he..?" Ike said taking out his kunai ready to throw it

"No, hon, he didn't. They did." Kagami said pointing to the mob. Ike stood silently not knowing what to say. Then he burst into tears and hugged Kagami

"She was a nice lady! It's not fair!" he cried

"I know. I know. Come on, we must at least make sure she's...." Kagami couldn't finish her sentence for fear of breaking down again. 

Both started to dig a grave.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 1, 2009)

*The Meeting: Truths and Betrayal* (OOC: Really like the title thing gonna start implementing them in almost all of my post )

"My dad...a traitor?" The candle swayed in the wind as the revalation hit Rakiyo. He remembered how much his father loved and protected the village, The memories he repressed for so long started to creep back into his mind. He remembered how the people would stare at him, How they would talk behind his back. It finally made sense after all these years why the villagers hated him.

"Originally I was assigned to kill you once you turned fifthteen" Kira said looking unto the melting wax of the black candles he had lit. Rakiyo took a step back preparing to fight the jounin if anything should go ary "But I know your father was a true shinobi whose loyalty only and always lied to that of Konohagakure. Allow me Rakiyo to bestow you with the oppourtunity to redeem your name, To be hailed a hero as your father once was" He said as he sank a bit into his chair, a devilish smile growing on his face.

Rakiyo's head began to pound it was so much information to take in at once. Kira saw his window of manipulation opening some more as he took some time to play with the genin's thoughts "Konoha sacrificed your father for power, for they're own selfish needs. The village elders and even the hokage were in on the plan. Rakiyo if you join me not only could you restore your honor and avenge your father's death but we could redeem this once great village to it's former glory" The shadows danced on both their faces in the dimly lit room.

Rakiyo's thoughts began to sway, He never felt as if he belonged in the village. The death of his mother and father, the loneliness he had to face because of it...Was because of Konoha's leaders and their selfishness or so thats how it seemed to the genin as Kira continued his story. Rakiyo's thoughts began to shift and blanket themselves around hatred. Mio's warnings were character as he slowly began to sink into darkness.

Kira placed his hand on the genin's shoulder as if actually comforting him "So tell me Rakiyo, will you join me?" He said with an almost human smile, Rakiyo put his head down for a bit before bringing it back up. "I'll restore my name...I'll avenge my father...Kira Sensei...I'll join you" The genin said looking at the jounin, Kira laughed inside knowning it was going according to his plan.

(With Kagami and Ike)

The dirt they had dug up had seem even heavier then the body they carried. They're hearts sank as they lowered her into the makeshift grave. "she deserved better, this is no funeral fit for a kage" Kagami said as the last of the dirt covered Mio. Siyatsu was enraged but didn't show it, his friend was dead, his mind began to shift as well. "Kagami" the girl looked at the Tenreiken whose tear stained face was now adament with anger "Where's Kira" At first Siyatsu believed it to be Zugaikotsu to be behind this but something tells him otherwise.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2009)

Scorpion vs Minori (sorry cjones)

Scorpion was tackled to the ground easily. His forte was not in close combat and he cursed himself for being so enthralled with seeing her on fire. His eyes widened as the entire area was filled with poison gas and he had no choice but to breath it in. The gas burnt him from the inside, his lungs on fire. He wasn't so in pain that he could not appreciate the irony. He hacked and coughed up blood and tapped the ground as he surrendered. He would live to fight another day, of that he would make sure. The doctors came rushing out and quickly injected him with an antidote and a breathing mask to extract the poison out.

The chuunin examiner walked over to Minori and raised her hand. "Winner Minori!"

The crowd went wild after an intriguing fight.

__________________________

Inside the medical room 

Scorpion was wheeled in to see both Kratos and Mion.

"Hmph All three of us failed?" Kratos snorted. Mion was still heavily strapped to the bed but the drug had once again worn off. Her eyes had black rings around them

"Well, we all know the price of failure don't we?" she said staring blankly at the ceiling. "I'm leaving the city. I have nothing to go back to anyway. How bout you Kratos?"

Atos stood at the window. "A path has not been shown for me. However I shall also not be returning." Scorpion couldn't talk but nodded in agreement.

"Well we probably shouldn't stick together then. Atos get me outta here." Atos limped over and unfastened her straps. She kissed him deeply and for once he did not do anything. "I might actually miss you." she said. Perhaps it was the drugs but she was relaxed and calm for once. Like how she used to be.

She went to Scorpion and hugged him too. "You too. I'll definitely miss those lovely burn marks you put on me. They'll have to be self inflicted now." she said smiling. "Later guys." she walked out of the room.

Atos, though it was painful, started to walk towards the door. He nodded at Scorpion. "I hope the fates allow us to cross paths once more." 

Scorpion nodded as he left. 

A half hour later, Scorpion too left leaving an empty room


----------



## Cjones (Jul 1, 2009)

(OOC: No prob )

_Minori vs Scorpion _

The crowd went wild as the procter raised Minori's hand in the air. She of course was just as stone faced as ever about the whole thing, but on the inside a warm feeling was deep within her.

She dismissed the doctors who tired to help simply telling them she could handle it herself. Minori limped out of the arena and into the hallway when she felt a unfamilar feeling. The feeling hit her deep it was an emotion she wasn't use to feeling and hadn't felt in a while. She had a feeling something terribly had happend something so terribly that...it would almost be impossible to fix.

She slowly let herself slide down the wall and stared blankly at the ceiling. Tears began to fill her eyes, but Minori refused to let them fall without a reason.

"What is wrong with me?"

_(Takeo)_

He had been jumping around for what seemed like hours trying to find his teammate. Rain began to pour over the village the rain reminded Takeo of tears. Tears of those who have come and gone to make the village what it is only to see it fall in such a disgraceful way.

Takeo's hair began to stick to his face covering up half of it. It was a sad day for Konoha and even the battle harden Takeo couldn't help, but feel sadness wash over him as his hometown was destroyed from the inside. He flew high into the air looking down and noticed 3 ninja over what looked to be a hole. He immediately recognize and jumped behind him.

"Siyatsu....have you seen....." Takeo words were cut off as he found his answer. Laying the grave with dirt covering her....was Mio. Rage began to feel Takeo an emotion that he thought he killed off years ago.

"MOVE!" He roared pushing Siyatsu out of the way as well as bumping Kagami into Ike. He stared into the hole and it was as if time had stopped for him. Mio was one of his first friends. Through out his life in the academy Takeo was like a pretty boy and girls usually whored themseleves to him in all kind of ways whiched he usually ignored. When he was put on team with Siyatsu and Mio he assumed she was the same way, but she quickly put him in his place telling him she really didn't give a damn.

Those pleasant memories flooded his mind and here they died. With Mio dead Takeo felt they could no long consider themseleves legendary.

"The name of the Tenreiken dies here."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 1, 2009)

_With Saito..._
Saito sits at the bedside of his wife, looking silently at her face. She suffered severe third degree burns and shrapnel wounds to her back and had to be induced into a medical coma. 

He gently grabs her right hand and cradles it in his own.  "Please forgive me," he tells her, resting his face against her hand. 

"This is just like what the old man told me would happen but I didn't listen to him..." he mutters. 
__________________
_17 years ago...
Uchiha Kaito holds his one year old grandaughter, bouncing her up and down on his knee, "Yosh! She's grown so much!" he exclaims with a smile as he taps her nose with his index finger, causing her to giggle. 

Saito sits beside him and nods with a satisfaction. He stares at his father's now totally snow white hair and beard. God he looks old Saito thinks to himself. 

"We named her after mother," he says. 

"She would have liked that," Kaito responds. He gently places Kimiko on the floor and she crawls off towards the backyard, making train noises. Trying to stand to her feet but then flopping back to the floor and laughing. 

"We have to talk," Kaito responds in a serious tone. Saito frowns, "We've already talked about this a million...." he responds. Kaito raises an authoritative right hand and Saito immediately stops speaking. 

"Our clan has become decadent again. The young ones, even more experienced members who should know better," at this he casts Saito a doubtful sideways glance, "All complain of being held down. They whisper that there are greater levels of power to achieve...beyond the sharingan," he says. 

"I don't see what is wrong with being proud of your clan and abilites," Saito responds. 

"There's a fine line between pride and arrogance, Saito," he tells his son. "Never forget what I taught you. We have been cursed with this power to serve and protect others, not to flaunt it, or seek our own ambitions. Our clan has been given a second chance and I pray that we will not waste it..." _
_________________

As Saito clutches his wife's hand he frowns slightly, "What would you have me do?" 

_In Cloud Country...._
Kimiko crawls through the trees, too wounded to walk. Behind her she can hear the sounds of dogs and shouts of angry Jashinists. Her hands are already bloodstained so she merely slams them on the ground, palm first. Spiraling characters swirl around her palms and a cloud of smoke explodes above her. 

The smoke clears revealing an eight foot tall Black Bear in red Samurai armor. The bear lays on his side snoring contentedly. The Uchiha fan symbol is emblazoned on the back of his armor. He stops snoring suddenly and scratches his rear end, then he returns to snoring loudly.

"Nemuri-san!" Kimiko shouts, "HEY WAKEUP!" She hits him on his right flank and he stirs from his sleep. 
*
"I was having a good dream...."* he grumbles, clearing his eyes and opening his muzzle wide as he yawns. He takes a look at Kimiko and does a double take, *"Damn you look busted!"* 

The sounds of Dogs baying loudly draws closer. "Will you just get me the hell outta here!" she yells at the bear. Nemuri goes onto all four paws, kneeling down low next to Kimiko. She climbs onto his back and pats him.

*"Next stop Konoha!"* the Bear exclaims as he bounds away like a hulking freight train.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jul 1, 2009)

Hinote's eyes changed to the crimson Sharingan. The mist meant nothing to him now. He could see the clones and the real Misuto. All of it. He chuckled. The clone in front. It was swinging it's large sword. _He made three clones. One in the front here._ He thought and thrust the sword forward before the clone got to him. The blade detached and shot forward to stab the clone. While he let the sword fly at the clone, he turned to look over his shoulder.

_A clone behind._ Hinote added to his thoughts. That clone had thrown kunai. Hinote watched them as they flew at him. _3... 2... 1._ He thought and jumped out of the way as the kunai almost reached him. Making a quick handsign, Hinote spat out a small cluster of needles at the clone who threw the kunai with Fukumi Hari. However, now the 3 kunai it threw were flying at the clone that he shot his blade at, giving it more to deal with.

"That's all you got? A mist and some clones. Are you gonna hide behind that sword? It's quite large. Compensating for something?" The Uchiha laughed, taunting his opponent.

------------------

Tenshi was far away from Konoha. Someone had told him to run, and he did so. He was somewhere in the forest, gazing in the direction of what was once the proud village of Konoha. Now he would have to wait for other people from the village. He had no idea where to go.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 1, 2009)

Petero began a slow walk through the vilage ignoring everything around him. 

_"That percious chicken"_ he thought in the back of his mind. This was truly a dark day for Konoha when chicken couldn't' be ate as it sat defiled on the cold wet ground. Petero began to fell the ground go up hill and then a sudden quake that sent him tumbling down.

"AHHHH!" Petero began rolling faster and faster. He didn't want a repeat of what happend a month ago on the cliff so he decided to improvise.

"Ear..Ear...Earth...Sty..Style...Rol...Rolling Ball!" The ground underneath Petero began to form around him covering him into a ball. Once he was in the complete shell of the ball Petero leaned back and just went with the flow.

_"I'm safe in here"_ he thought. The rolling was slow and smooth until he got super bumpy and he heared people screaming in pain. Then his ball hit something tough and hard as it just completely stopped rolling. Petero broke the stop of the ball out and stood up.

"Alright...what the hell is this?" Infront of Petero stood scatter bodies of Akimichi's and some Hyuuga. Other clan members stood with confused looks and when they saw Petero they began to laugh.

"Oh it's just that fat bastard" A hyuuga said entering his stance again. Petero began to hear deep breathing and looked up behind him. There stood a huge as turtle as big as some of the building in Konoha.

"AHHHH IT'S FRANKLIN! Lll...llook I'm sorry what I did to your mom, but I was hungry I didn't mean to hollow out her shell."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jul 1, 2009)

Miyako sat up from a bed he was laying in, he looked around and noticed he was in a small infirmary, probably in one of the stadiums in Suna. He shook his hair out of his face and saw a piece of gum laying at the foot of his bed. Miyako smirks some picking up the gum and putting the piece in his mouth throwing the wrapper onto the floor. He stands up and walks over to a sink with a mirror over it, the genin turns on the water and splashes some water on his face then looks in the mirror. The shinobi had sever cuts over his face from his previous fight, Miyako activates his sharingan, now seeing two tomoe swirl around in his eye. He deactives his sharingan then punches the mirror shattering it into several pieces, cutting up his knuckles in the process. 

Miyako leaves the infirmary and walks out under the beating sun. He looks up at the sky, he couldn't see a single cloud and the heat was sweltering. Looking around he eventually finds a small awning on the stadium that produced a little shade. Miyako walks over to it taking a seat on the ground, his body completely engulfed in shadows. He puts head back against the wall and starts to think.

_Flashback, One Month Ago

Miyako walked around his family's house slowly, it didn't look like anyone was around so he creeped into his house via a backdoor. He slid open the paper thin screen door slowly stepping into his house slowly. His mother was asleep on a small chair with his baby brother, Miyako slowly creeped past her as to not wake her. He slides open another door and walks down a long, narrow hallway. Miyako enters his father's study, where he found his paritally blind father asleep in a large leather chair. Miyako creeps over to a small bookshelf and starts to remove a small book with a cloth cover dyed red. A kunai flies past his ear and imbeds itself in the bookshelf. "Get out..." growls an eerie voice from behind Miyako. The younger shinobi spins around and glares at his father, "I just needed a book for trai-" Miyako was quickly cut off by his father's one simple word, "Leave." and with that Miyako's father jumped up from his seat and rushed Miyako with blinding speed, grabbing his throat and throwing him across the room and into another bookshelf. The older Uchiha was looking a feet away from his son but Miyako knew better than to try anything. Miyako walks past hist father, slightly bumping into his harm shooting him a sideways glare as he exits the house through a secret exit in his father's study. "I almost had it..." Miyako mutters as he walked off his family's property, that book held knowledge that only Miyako's family knew and he wanted it, even if it meant killing his family._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 1, 2009)

Gan carries an unconscious boy out of the burning tenement building where he lives. Even with all the rioting going on he had tried to do his best to help in his own small way. Gan coughs up smoke as he hands off the boy to his mother. A block away an explosion rocks the entire street. 

"Thank you Gan!" the woman exclaims, sobbing as she clutches her boy. 

"He's breathing just get him out and don't stop for anything!" Gan tells her. He spins around and runs back into the burning building, not caring about his own safety. One of his Kikaichu Bugs flies in front of him, leading him into the inferno. A minute later the front entrance of the building explodes, caving in. 

Gan flies out of a burning second floor window and lands on the ground with a bone crunching thud. He grimaces in pain, feeling shockwaves explode up and down his spine. All he can see are stars. As he opens his arms a Golden Retriever puppy springs out from his grip and starts licking him across the face. 

"You're welcome..." Gan grunts. 

Down the street a small pack of rioters turn the corner and head towards Gan's position. "Hey look its another immigrant!" a tall fat teenager with greasy black hair exclaims. 

"You dummy, he's an Aburame. Can't ya tell from his sunglasses and that bigass coat!" one of his mates corrects. 

"They're just as dirty as half breeds and immgrants anyways!" the fat teenager counters. 

"Fair enough..." 

They crowd around Gan and start raining down punches and kicks onto his body. The puppy that Gan had saved bites the fat teenagers hand but the boy angrily kicks him against a wall. 

"A mutt protectin a mutt!"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2009)

27 years ago

Mio stood looking the beast square in the eye. "So are you going to stand around and drink all day or are you actually GOING TO DO YOUR JOB!!?" Mio fumed at Siyatsu. "Useless! The pair of you!"

The beast looked down at Mio and from it's mouth fired huge clumps of sand at the three. Mio bit her thumb and faster than the eye could see made handseals and slammed her palm down. A Huge Rashouman gate appeared and was severly dented  from the impact. 

"We can't let it destroy anymore of the village. I won't allow a single more casualty. Got that?!" The creature roared and lashed at the gate, uprooting it with a single swipe, Mio standing firm. "Come on you bastard!" 

________________________________________

Kagami looked at Takeo and shook her head. "Kira-sensei? What does he have to do with this?" his actions were not known, "All I know is that the Uchiha and the refugees killed her. She tried to break them up....but...couldn't...hurt them...." Kagami said crying again. "Daammit!"

"Fuck this. I'm gonna go and kick some ass. No way this lot are getting away with murder!" she said turning and beginning to walk away. Ike didn't know what to do and so ran after her.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 1, 2009)

*Years AGO!* 

"I'd like to know who your calling useless?" Takeo spoke blocking a swipe of the beasts claws with his scythe. Takeo poured chakra into his scythe and a second blade grew out increasing the range and power of his strikes. Takeo impaled the beasts foot on his scythe and began to make a long run up it's leg hacking it off. It was in vain as it began to regrow.

"A stubborn one aren't you?" Takeo spoke to the beasts. It let a a demonic roar that shook the trees in the nearby forest causing most if not all the animals to flee for their lives. Beast took another swing at Takeo who managed to dodge just in time. As if it anticapted the beast swung it's tail at Takeo who only barely got out of the way. The corrisive chakra of the beast caught him right in the middle of the face.

"Dammit...I can't see" He yelled out as he began to fall. In a desperate attempt to do damage to the beast Takeo began a string of hand signs. He was going to aim for the body, but with blood clouding his eye sight he could only hope.

"Great Dragon Fire!" A huge fire dragon sprang forth from Takeo's mouth going off of his intended target and hitting the the face of the beast who bellowed out in pain. Takeo rebounded and landed on one knee holding his face.

"This is going to leave a scar, but it seems a hit a better place than intended.?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 1, 2009)

_With Gan..._
Gan already has lost consciousness as the gang of teenagers rain down punches onto his head. Suddenly a high pitched buzzing sound, which sounds very much like anger personified, emanates from within the folds of his coat. It is the Aburame's last ditch defense mechanism. Hundreds of tiny bugs fly out of his sleeves and collar. They swarm Gan's attackers in a swirling black cloud. 

"AH!! GET 'EM OFF!!!!!" the fat teenager exclaims, slapping at his face and chest. Most of the bugs seem to focus on him and cover him from head to toe, muffling his screams. The other boys immediately make a run for it, some falling to the floor as the bugs latch onto their bodies. 

The fat teenagers body spasms as he crashes about the street like a mad elephant, trying to claw the bugs off of his skin. After another minute of vain struggle he collapses, to tired to walk as the bugs literally drain his chakra. A minute after that the teenagers heart stops and the bugs retract off his skin, returning to Gan. They fly in a protective circle around his body. 

_With Saito..._
An Uchiha officer appears in the hospital room. He waits respectfully for Saito to acknowledge him. After several minutes Saito finally tilts his head up and looks at him. 

"What is it?" he asks in a flat voice. 

"The meeting has begun. They request your presence..." the officers responds. 

Saito let's go of his wife's hand and stands to his full height. "And so it begins..." he mutters. 

In an underground space beneath the Uchiha Temple, 11 of the Uchiha elites sit at a long rectangular table. They are each the wealthiest and most powerful members of the clan. At the head of the table sits an old Uchiha in his seventies, with a well trimmed gray beard and close cropped hair. Many scars line his rugged and weather worn face. 

Saito enters through a dim passageway and bows before them, sitting at the other end of the table. "So what have you decided?" he asks them. 

"We have decided that it is time our clan ascended to its rightful place in the village hierarchy," the old Uchiha states. 

A female Uchiha who sits in the middle of the table nods, "Yes, Mio and her ilk had their chance.....and they failed, miserably I might add. Kira has already made his move and the Hyuuga are jockeying for position. We must exercise our influence and ensure that our voice is the most dominant one." 

"We have already sent envoys to the Daimyo," another interjects. 

Saito looks at them all, these alleged elites. Most of them have gone soft with their decadence in his estimation. "My only concern is that we put Konoha first and that we do what is best for Konoha," he responds.

The old Uchiha nods, "Of course, of course, Saito-san....but with the Uchiha as the dominant power of course," he adds. Saito stares at the old man, he was an old rival of his fathers once upon a time. 

"And there is also you know who to consider. We have heard troublesome rumors of his reemergence. His disgrace of a Sister has been on the lookout for him," another of the Elites mentions. 

"Which is why we have chosen you to lead the clan in this most troublesome time. To carry us into a new golden age," the old Uchiha states, smirking at Saito. 

Saito looks back at the old man with a look of incredulity, "There is a possibility my wife may never awaken again, my youngest daughter saw her mother almost burn alive, and my eldest daughter may have been killed on a mission, and you expect me to lead us?" 

"And when have any of these things ever mattered to Saito of the Cold Flame," the old Uchiha retorts.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 2, 2009)

_Kiya…_

Sitting on the couch her arms crossed over her damp chest and her legs crossed before her Kiya stared at the monitors but saw nothing on them.  Her leg began to bounce as she pondered the foreboding feeling that was overcoming her.  She looked at her three companions and almost spoke up.  Kiya looked at Dante so over thrilled about the matches, Vergil whose eyes were overly cynical muttering periodically about a mistake he saw and Mai.  She only had eyes and thoughts for one thing right now.

With a sigh Kiya stood and walked near the window.  She stood for a moment looking across the sand then leaned her head on the cool glass before her.  A chill went down her spine and she crossed her arms.  ‘Something is wrong…’  Kiya thought to herself, not realizing how very true that statement was.


_Mugan…_

“Damn…”  Mugan muttered looking at the destruction around his beloved village.  “I never thought this would happen in my life time…” a deep sigh left his body as continued to move quickly and quietly across the rooftops.  “I don’t think they even realize who they are fighting anymore…” he said pausing on one ledge and looking down below him.  It was pandemonium, ninja fighting ninja, civilian fighting civilian, and the worst one, ninja fighting civilian.  “No time to ponder…” he corrected himself as he once again began to move to find those that just wanted safety.


_Kanko…_

A soft whistle broke the silence around the three genin.  “What was that?”  a little blonde boy hissed to his companions.

“A bird…had to be a bird…”  his female companion answered nervously her head swiveling around her.

“I really…really hope it was…” the third brunette boy said in response while he quickly pulled a kunai.

The whistle came again only this time a little louder.  “No!  That is not a bird!”  the blonde squealed while the three put themselves back to back, forming a triangle each pulling a kunai.

Again the whistle came even louder than the last time but it was cut of abruptly.  “Why did it stop like that?”  the brunette whispered harshly all three now looking around desperately.  

It took only a second before all three were dropped into the earth below them.  “Aaahhh!!!”  they all screamed starting a split second after each other though starting with the brunette.  

Once the screaming slowed a deep laughter could be a heard a few feet away.  “That will teach you to dye my underwear pink.”  the man laughed squatting down near the kids and ruffling the blondes hair.  

“Ah man…how did you know it was us?”  the blonde said looking up at him.

“Your hands.  Next time wear gloves.”  He stood stretching a bit before deciding to sit and wait for them to free themselves or help them gain their freedom.  He opened his mouth to tell them what would happen when a jounin squad jumped from the trees.  “I’ll be right back…”

“Tsuchikage-sama…”  The lead ninja said as the four bowed their heads to Kanko.

“What is it Hideki?”  Kanko replied with a nod and taking a relaxed stance before them.

“We have some news…from the emissary in Konoha…”  Hideki replied holding out the scroll.  “It came by the fastest hawk they had at their disposal.”

Kenko raised an eyebrow and took the scroll.  He just held it for a moment before opening it.  The Tsuchikage began to read the note, the more he read the more he began to pace.  Once he was finished he continued his pacing, glancing at the note periodically.  “Get those kids out of the ground…” he gestured to the squad.

They nodded in response and began to help the three he had imprisoned earlier.  “It seems Konoha is under attack…”  He looked at Hideki who was not only one of his top ninja but a trusted friend.

“Who would do that?  Kumo?  Certainly not Kiri or Suna…”  Hideki looked at his friend with concern.

“No.  It’s much worse then that.  It seems that Konoha is attacking it’s self…”  Kanko looked toward the sky while Hideki looked at him in shock.

“You’re kidding?  What are we going to do?  What of the Hokage?”  Hideki asked him.

“I doubt it was a joke.  As far as the other two questions.”  He looks at his friend the normal joviality in his eyes were gone replaced with something unreadable.  “I’m not sure at this point…”


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2009)

10tail vs the tenreiken

Mio rushes over to Takeo. "Careful! That thing has got just about every element up it's sleeve." Siyatsu was distracting it whilst Mio used her medical jutsu to somewhat heal Takeo. "That should stop the stinging at least so you'll be able to fight, but when we beat this thing get a proper check up."

Mio turned her attention to the giant beast. "Have to restrain it somehow." Not an easy task. The thing had near limitless power and most elements at its disposal. The only thing they had going for them was that it seemed to be in excruciating pain. Whatever ceremony they had done to fuse the Jinchuuriki together was like forcing a square peg through a round hole. She had a plan but needed to test the water out on it.

She made some handseals and activated her Earth style jutsu to trap one of it's paws. The creature roared as it was temporarily immobile and tried to force it's way out. Mio watched, about to do another one when it's other paw came crashing down onto the restrained one with a lightning element. 

"Shit!" Mio spat angrily as the Earth crumbled. It then let out a massive scream, the force threw all three backwards, each one getting control by activating the chakra on their feet and skidding to a halt.

"It has a basic knowledge of elements. We need a Wind user to disable that paw. I'll take the other one. That should buy us enough time to write the seal around it. We just need 5 minutes." There was already some ancient writing on the ground. It would be a reverse summoning to place that it could not escape from, a place they had found under the watchful gaze of their sensei. However a reverse summoning of this magnitude needed a complex seal around the beast. It would also take all three of them to do it.

________________________________________

The Hyuuga leader waited until after Rakiyo had left and was at a safe distance.

"This betrayal of Konoha. The rewards better be as good as you say they are." 

"Of course they are. Do I look like a man that does things half assed." he sneered. "Are preperations complete?"

"Naturally. The entire village is now your hostage. Only a Hyuuga could find these." The Hyuuga leader held up a red glowing stick. Another one of Zugai's inventions. 

"Excellent, that takes care of those meddlesome Tenreiken. Now, settle the riot down. I've already instructed my Nara contingent to withdraw, the Hyuuga should do the same." Kira noticed from the corner of his eye the thin man with glasses. The doctor. 

"I have some business to attend to." The Hyuuga leader nodded and left. The doctor came to the forefront.

"Well now, this is rather interesting I must say. I've never quite done an operation like this before. It will probably be quite painful." he said

"Don't care. Get on with  it." Kira said as the doctor strapped him down and opened his shirt. He had set up various apparatus and seals around Kira. He gave Kira a soft cylindrican block to place between his teeth. Kira bit into it as the first injection came along with the first of many muffled screams.

______________________________________________

The Hyuuga and the Nara clans suddenly withdrew, without warning. Huge parts of the city were bewildered at the sudden disappearance, however the civilian mob continued to riot, having now vastly out numbering the clans, they made short work of the remaining shinobi.

Kira's promise was one that could barely be turned down. A chance to have their own village. Co-existance didn't work. The Hyuuga leader knew that. If it did then there would not be seperate parts of the city for Uchiha, Hyuuga. Akimichi and so on. It would all be seemlessly integrated. Kira would take a small country and give the Hyuuga the chance to raise their own independant nation. 

Not that he could back out now, his cclan had been part of the murdering of their own Hokage. A twang of regret hit him. "This is for my people." he said reassuring himself. Konoha mattered not, only the Hyuuga.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2009)

Tensai Miayaka, aka "Old Man" Stands in front of his house to watch the carnage.

Two young teenagers, drunk most likely, both on alchohol and their newfound power, run at him. He sighs. They are nothing to him. Yet they insist on charging into their certain death. He flickers. One moment he is there, the other he is not. The boys scream, their blood flowing over the grass. Tensai re-appears, not the barest trickle of emotion crossing his face. He glances out towards the mobs and decides it would be best to protect his house from further assault. He performs a few careless handseals a a dome of eart rises around his home. He smiles tiredly.

He is safe.

*Sunagkure...*

Koyaiba stris, siting up painfully. He blinks once or twice. "Does anyone else feel a...rumbling?"


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 2, 2009)

*Past, Present, and Future!*

(27 years ago Konoha)

Siyatsu dodged an immense swipe of it's tail as he rode on a giant centipede. "HEY WATCH WHERE YA SWINGING THAT THING!" He yelled towards the roaring beast "I don't think he heard you Siyatsu" Siyatsu's centipede retorted as the beast continued to attack Konoha. "I think your right Jagugabo, Lets make him listen" The centipede charged straight forward to the demon as Siyatsu continued to gulp down his sake with glee not missing a drop.

The centipede coiled itself around the beast large body and began to squeeze. "SUCK ON THIS!" Siyatsu charged up his hand with lightning and started to beat at it's head like a small child beating a drum. For a moment his comrades watched in a dumbfounded gaze wondering how stupid Siyatsu could be. In an instant Siyatsu was swatted away like a fly as a huge suction cup ridden tail smashed into him sending him flying into a nearby building. "my b-back..." Siyatsu said as he rubbed his spine.

Siyatsu looked back and saw two lesbians who decided if there where gonna die they where gonna go out having sex. Siyatsu grinned "Hey mind if i jo-" BAM! The man was hit in the face by the tan skin female as he went flying out of the window and crashing to the floor landing hard on his head. He sat up rubbing his skull "Geez i was only asking" The beast launched another attack, Mio and Takeo quickly dodged it as Siyatsu seemed oblivious to the uncoming attack. "YOU IDIOT!" Takeo called out as Siyatsu looked at his comrade then at the claw.

"SHADOW CENTIPEDE STRIKE!" Siyatsu called out as centipede bursts threw the flesh of his forearm coiling around an electric pole pulling him away just in time to evade the destructive attack. "Whew" The man sighed as he took a big swig of sake. "That was close...HEY TAKEO WHO YOU CALLING AN IDIOT YOU IDIOT!" Siyatsu called out as he was to drunk to come up with a better come back then that.

(Present, elsewhere in Konoha)

"Oh no....It's petero" Yuna said peeking over the giant turtle. The men started to retreat though the three jounin didn't know why. Shibato jumped down freeing the man from his earth like shell as he helped him up. Yuna face palmed as she let out a huge sigh "What are you doing here petero?" Shibato smiled and looked at the grumpy Uchiha "He came to rescue us obviously" He said as Yuna shot a quick glance at the smiling jounin.

(Sunagakure, JINCHUURIKI! HAHA!)

Three sand jounin where tossed to the side as they're bones smashed to bits on the hard dirt. The beast let out a yell as it's six tail transformation was complete, Letting out a super sonic yell that began to level everything in it's path. One jounin appeared in harms way as he formed quick hand signs "SEALING ART! PATH TO NIRVANA!" The man placed out his hand as the super sonic yell began to slow down and then disapated into nothingness. The jinchuuriki became angrier as it swiped a fast claw at the men.

It's long range ripping threw buildings eventually finding it's target sending the man flying back a few before regaining his compusure. "CALL FOR THE KAZEKAGE, WE'RE GONNA NEED BACK UP!" One of the jounin's called out as two Chunin's ran off to alert the Kazekage. The jinchuuriki open it's arms, the chakra flesh began to shoot out of it as it began to form a dark purple spear like creation. "What is it doing" An ANBU asked as the men we're beginning to wonder if the thing could be beat.

The Jinchuuriki's chest bounced up firing the makeshift chakra spear towards the village. Two jounin appeared ready to stop the attack "SUMMONING JUTSU! TOAD DEFENSE" The two of them yelled as the two toads with shields took the brunt of the attack. The two skidding back a bit but managed to the deflect the attack in the air. The jinchuuriki pointed it's claw into the air as the spear dispersed into hundreds of smaller attacks that began to rain down on the village. 

BOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!

The sounds ripped threw the village as the smoke filled every corridor of the village. The jinchuuriki continued to yell as if in pain. As the smoke cleared a giant whale wearing a straw hat seemed to have blocked the attack. "Whale summoning...That can only be" A sand chunin called out as he turned back to find the Mizukage standing atop of the giant whale who was there attending the Chunin's in order to see if his ninja would do well or not. "Let's do this Tetsuo" The soft spoken Kage said as he looked at the roaring beast.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2009)

Dante sat and drank his Suna Cola. "Ah! Seriously, they don't make it like this in Konoha. It's too gassy, they need to import THIS stuff." he said slurping on it

Vergil had his eyes up o the sky. Amongst the crowd noises he thought he had heard a squak. His suspicions was correct and the bird circled around and landed on his arm. This couldn't be good, it was the Hokage's personal courier. Dante froze as the bird landed and the agonising wait for Vergil to open the document. 

His heart raced. This really wasn't good. He hoped this was a mistake. Like that could happen, this was Mio they were talking about.

Vergil read the letter. Then read it again. His cold face gave nothing away.

"Fuck dude!" Dante grabbed the letter. Vergil remained quiet and stood up and then disappeared. Dante read the letter, Kiya peered over his shoulder and read it with him.

Dante's byakugan activated. It was authentic. A tear came rolling down his cheek. It was followed by several others

He took a deep breath.

"*KAION, KOYAIBA, ISSANNI!* FUCKING MOVE! WE'RE GOING BACK TO KONOHA! NOW!" he shouted in absolute rage. 

Vergil was already at *Taiyo, Soraio and Miyako*. "The Hokage is in trouble. Dire trouble. We cannot stay here."

Vergil almost lost his footing then, along with everyone else. He felt a disgusting chakra heading towards Suna. Vergil looked up to Dante whose Byakugan eyes were wide looking through the walls of the stadium.

Something was coming. Something terrible.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2009)

"That worthless scum Kira will have most likely taken precautionary steps to ensure his grip on power but it will be tenuous at best," Saito tells the other elites. 

"We have forged an alliance with the leader of the Hatake clan, and the pure bloods within the Aburame clans. As loathe as we are to work with those bug tamers they will be strong allies and we'll need their peculiar abilities," one of the elites states. 

Saito nods, "I will meet with the Hatake leader shortly but first I am going to pay our little friend Kira a visit." He stands up from his chair and nods at all the elites, "In the meantime make sure you all pull back the Uchiha from the riots. We have to consolidate our forces before we can strike en mass." 

"What will you say to Kira?" 

"I will make him an offer he cannot refuse," Saito mutters before exiting the chamber. The other Uchiha also depart. 

_17 years ago...._
Kaito lays on his death bed coughing up blood. 

"Father you need to accept medical help!" Saito exclaims. 

The old man waves his hand dismissively, "BAH! I am dying and there's nothing anyone can to do stop it, perhaps forestall it but the result will be the same. No point denying the inevitable path we must all take," He spasms suddenly coughing up even more blood across the bed. 

Saito shakes his head at his father stubbornness. The old man could've caught this disease early and treated it but for some reason he chose to do nothing at all. "It didn't have to be this way," he tells him. 

Kaito smiles, blood trickling down the right side of his mouth, "Oh yes it did. I am making a sacrifice for our clan," he turns around onto his side and reaches under his pillow, "Now are you ready to make a sacrifice?" he asks, pulling a Tanto blade from under the pillow, and gesturing for his son to take it. 

An expression of horror crosses over Saito's face, "What...what are you asking of me?" 

"I'm asking you to put your village and your clan ahead of yourself even ahead of your own father. I'm giving you the power you will need to protect our way of life," he holds out the silver bladed Tanto towards Saito. 

Several minutes later Saito exits his father bedchamber with tears streaming down his face. Its the first and last time he has ever cried. Saito's wife and other close family members sit in the living room. A dour mood hangs in the air. They all stand up and look at Saito anxiously as he enters. 

"He's passed...." Saito says quietly and he sits down next to his wife who consoles him.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 2, 2009)

*Active!*

(Somewhere in Kumogakure)

Deep within the catacombs of a steep mountain we see a light flicker. The wire that gives it life traced all the way back to a bright room with tons of medical equipment.There we see Shiden, His strength returning due to being pumped with hundreds of medications and pills. Wires and needles invade his body as they monitor his progress. Beside him a young woman watches with a smile holding an empty tray that once held food.

A knock is heard on the door and Shiden signals the person in. A tan skin made with numerous freckles on his face walks in, He wears numerous bandages on his skull and wears the standard jounin outfit. "My lord we have good news" Shiden's tired eyes trace the man before allowing him to speak. "It seems Zugaikotsu has accomplished his goal, He's created a jinchuuriki. Also we have reports that Konoha has gone through some sort of rebellion and now hangs on for dear life" A smile creeps on Shiden's face as he looks at the disfigured Uchiha symbol in his room.

"Finally, The time is upon us" The Uchiha spoke as he began to force his way out of bed. The two trying to help him up though he merely waves them off. The wires ripping off as he continues to leave his bedridden state. Opening and closing his palm, Shiden feels his longevity returning to him, if only for a while. "It's time that i played a more active role in my plans. But first I need to pay a little visit to someone" He said looking at his sisters right sharingan eye which floated in the liquid filled container.

"Haruhi, I trust you will deliver the news to _her_. We will meet where it all began" He smiled as the young woman nodded. Backing into the wall she began to merge with the concrete until completly dissapearing. "Koga, Tell the Raikage to call for a Kage Summit. I will not let this opportunity slip threw out fingers" Shiden said as the man nodded and quickly dissapeared. 

Looking back at the Uchiha crest Shiden's anger built inside as well as the smile on his face. His sharingan activated, the three tomoe danced until fusing together activating the Magenkyo Sharingan. "I wonder...How will you fair...My dear Yuna...My dear Uchihas" He said as he began to chuckle until it grew into a maniacal laugh.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2009)

Kaion looks at Dante, "BUT WHAT ABOUT MY CHUUNIN DIPLOMA!! THIS IS NO FAIR!!" he starts stomping his feet on the ground and pouting like a five year old who was told he can't have his dessert before dinner. 

"THIS IS NO FAIR VERGIL YOU'RE JUST HATING ON ME 'CAUSE I'M SO MUCH BETTER LOOKING, SMARTER, AWESOMER, COOLER.....uh" he tries to find some more descriptive terms but reaches the limit of his vocabulary, "SUPERAWESOMER!!!" he finally blurts out. 

_In Konoha..._
The Editor in Chief of the Konoha Times busily moves about his office, setting the next edition of the paper. "So many juicy stories, so many angles to cover!" he hollers with glee. He's in absolute tabloid heaven. This is what every journalist lives for, the thrill of chasing down the story and exposing the truth, being in the middle of it all as the shining beacon of truth. 

This man however isn't any of these things, he's a manipulator and a weaver of tall tales, more focused on printing stories that will grab ratings and increase circulation. In other words, lining his pocket with money.  

"I have a story for you..." a voice from the corner responds. 

The editor jumps up in fright and spins around, "Sa....SAITO!" he exclaims in alarm. The Uchiha stands in the corner but his entire body is shrouded in a kind of darkness that doesn't seem natural. "What are you doing here?!" 

"I'm making sure you get the record straight," he responds, before tossing a folder onto the man's desk. The editor nervously opens the file. Inside are photos of the charred corpse of the Izumo Aiwa, the boy who had blown himself up a the Uchiha childrens park. He he grimaces at the sight of the photos. 

"What is the meaning of this?" he asks. 

"Preliminary autopsy results and analysis of the boys brain, conclude that he was under the effects of a potent genjutsu..." Saito responds matter of factly. 

The Editor nods, "Well obviously, it must've been from the Jashin temple," he responds. 

Saito shakes his head and smirks slightly, "No it wasn't from the Jashin, they wouldn't have the skill to cast a genjutsu like this. You see the results indicate it was a genjtsu of a type that originated right here in Konoha..."  he takes a step towards the Editor, looking him dead in the face. 

The editor folds up the file and hands it back to Saito, "Yes uh....well you'll have to bring me back more solid evidence then this," he retorts, trying to sound tough and not cower to the Uchiha. 

Saito chuckles, "Ah I see, so now you suddenly have become a real journalist eh? Where were those high standards with the rest of your stories....hmmm?" He now stands right in front of the Editor looming over him, staring at him emotionlessly. 

The editor back away slightly, "What do you want me to do huh?! Print that it was an inside job!?" he exclaims. 

"No you're going to print that it was the work of Nara Kira," Saito responds succinctly. 

"BUT HE'LL KILL ME!!!" the Editor says in a panic. Suddenly Saito grabs him by the collar and slams him against the wall, creating cracks in the plaster. "And what do you think I will do to you?" Saito growls, his eyes swirling red with the Sharingan. He drops to the sniveling rat to the floor, "I will put you in my good graces if you print this. However if you do not, your wife, and then your three children will disappear one by one until I finally deal with you..."  

Saito notices the stain forming on the Editor's pants, "You disgust me!" and he walks back to the corner disappearing in the cloak of shadow. He then visits the Editor of the other three largest newspapers in Konoha and sends messages to newspapers in other villages of the fire country. His next stop will be to see Kira.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jul 2, 2009)

Taiyo felt the earth rumbling, and he began to worry. He was already near his sensei, and he activated his Byakugan when Dante did. "What is it Dante sen" He said. He looked out, and could see something terrible. "OH MAH GAWD!" he screamed. Just then his sensei Vergil told them to get moving. Taiyo followed his sensei, with his blades in his hands. He didn't say a single word. Not one. He was too worried. Too worked up with adrenaline. What could have happened to her? What if she was injured and dying? What if she already...no, he couldn't accept it. The Hokage was the most powerful of all Hokages...it...it couldn't happen. A sudden wave of anger flew through Taiyo, and it was nothing he had ever felt before. It made him want to kill somebody, it made him want to kill whoever killed the Hokage...and that was what he thought happened. He finally accepted it. The darkness and anger within him grew, and he finally burst.

"What the fuck is happening?!" he screamed, looking at all three of his sensei before him. He breathed heavily with anger, and wore a ferocious look on his face.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2009)

"What the fuck is happening?!" he screamed, looking at all three of his sensei before him. He breathed heavily with anger, and wore a ferocious look on his face.

"Oh gee, leme think," Koyaiba said sarcastically. "We're being attacked by a giant bijuu, dumb ass! So stop standing there looking angry and run!" He hit the ground and took off, Ali easily outstripping the other genin in a mad dash away from the demon's rampage. Koyaiba snarled as a jolt of pain flew through his back, and whipped a small scroll out from his belt. Opening it angrily, he bit his thumb and slammed it onto the scroll. "Masha!" He screamed "Get out here!"

"Koyaiba!" Ali shouted, turning back. "What are you doing?"

*Poof!*

 large, coppery snake popped into place before the two. "Whoah!" Ali said, staring up at the snake. It was the pretty small, only big enough to fit about 1 teenager.

Ah, Shugah, what's the mattah now?" The snake hissed. Ali's jaw dropped.

"Shugah? Your snake has a southern accent?"

"Masha!" Koyaiba shouted above the roar. "We need to get back to Konoha! 

"Long as it don't involve fighten' I'm good with it shugah. Hop on.

"Your snake is a pacifist?!" Ali screamed. "What the hell is that?!"

"No time to explain! Piggyback!" Koyaiba shouted, and Ali jumped onto his back. The two boarded Masha, who took off.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2009)

*"The village will be visible over this next ridge!"* Negumi declares. The lumbering Black Bear pads along the ground, his crimson Samurai armor making jingling sounds as he runs. Kimiko rides atop his back, still too injured to walk. 

"Finally...." she mutters with relief. Riding on Negumi's armored back was one of the most unenjoyable trips she's ever undertaken. She starts to wish that she had signed a blood contract with fluffy Sheep instead. 

*"I smell smoke.....and blood,"* the Bear mutters ominously, sniffing with his nose. As he climbs to the top of the ridge, suddenly Negumi brakes to a halt and the intense change in momentum hurls Kimiko forward to the ground. The Uchiha girl rolls end over end until she comes to a stop on her stomach. 

"NEGUMI, WHAT THE HELL!?!?!!" she hollers in pain, gritting her teeth and clutching her lower back.  

Negumi shakes his head apologetically, *"I'm sorry Kimiko-chan....but well look,"* He stands upright and points with his right paw down at the wooded valley where the village resides. 

Kimiko arches her head and gazes at where he points. Black smoke and flickers of flame rise from the village far in the distance. 

"What the hell?!" she mutters. "We've gotta move!" 

Negumi lifts Kimiko into his arms and leaps away into the trees making a bee line for the village.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 2, 2009)

*The Ninja world stirs*

(Kumogakure)

We see a large bee hive like creation tucked along the walls of the mountain. The symbol of the cloud country displayed proudly on it as numerous ninjas surround the area. Deep within the fortress sat Toutaku who sat at his desk watching the clouds swirl and change high above the mountain range. His eyes traced the defense fog as he thought of the good old times when he would crush his enemies skull in his hands. He decided not to attend the Chunin exams despite having his students in it due to him believing they would fail.

"What do you want?" Toutaku addressed the silent ninja who had entered the room. It was Koga and he was munching on a tooth pick as he looked around the room. "Kumogakure's leader heh" He laughed to himself as he knew who really called the shots around the cloud country. Toutaku ignored the comment and continued to stare at the swirling clouds. "Lord Shiden want's you to call for a Kage Summit" Koha's words managing to catch Toutaku's attention this time. "What for?" He said without turning around trying to act as unintrested as possible.

"It seems Konoha as gone off the deep end and with Zugaikotsu finally accomplishing his goal he believes nows the time to act" Koga said as he flicked the tooth pick away, rolling across the floor sitting neatly under the Raikage's desk. "So he finally created the jinchuuriki huh. Who would've ever thought that mad man could do it" Toutaku wrote a letter asking for a Kage summit due to the two incidents. "Here take this to the messanger department, they'll send this to every village" He said as Koga nodded and headed on his way.

(Konohagakure)

Rakiyo comes out of the shower, his old outfit had been thrown away. The city's turmoil seemed to have quieted down as he looked at his new outfit. During his time with Siyatsu Rakiyo's hair had grown out reaching past his cheeks and nearly reaching his shoulders. He had been escorted by Kira's men to a safe house and was handed new clothes to put on. After moments of waiting the door opened as Rakiyo walked out.

He now wore a long sleeve black zipper shirt and tight black pants which was decorated with numerous studs and buckles. He wore long arm warmers which had numerous belts ascending on them that reach all the way to his elbow. His black ninja sandals where replace with Ninja boots which had his pants tucked in them. His long blonde hair sat around his shoulders as he looked at the two guards. "Let's go" Rakiyo said as the two men nodded and followed the genin to their next location.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2009)

An Uchiha police officer approaches Yuna and Shibato as they continue their efforts to quell the riots which thankfully have simmered now that the Uchiha have mysteriously withdrawn en mass almost in a coordinated effort. 

He bows towards Yuna respectfully, "A message from Saito-sama..." he tells her, handing her a folded note. 

The note reads...
_Do you want to find your Brother as bad as I do and put an end to this unnecessary bloodshed and the future bloodshed to come? I know we have never seen eye to eye but I think we may have much more in common then you think. Meet my in my office if you wish to take this further...._

The officer bows towards Yuna once more and walks away. 

_Elsewhere..._
Gan awakens on a cot in an ad hoc medical tent set up to accommodate the overflow of walking wounded who are overcrowding the hospitals. "What happened?" he mutters in a ragged voice. His entire body feels like its been put through a meat grinder and he suspects by the puffiness of his face he looks like it. 

A tired and frazzled looking Nurse walks towards him and pats his shoulder, "You're very lucky. They found you in the middle of the street, the emergency workers had a hard time getting to you with your bugs flying all around you." 

Gan closes his eyes, "I wish I could've done more..."


----------



## Cjones (Jul 2, 2009)

(Konoha)

"Thanks for the help" Petero says offering his thanks for getting him out of that ball. A rather dissapointed sigh reaches his ears. Petero turns around to see who the sigh comes from and notices Yuna Uchiha.

"What am I doing here?" Petero asks dumbfounded at her words.

"Well...young lady is it me or do you not see burning buidlings?" Petero ask as if it's the most obvious thing in the world.

"I swear you and failchihas."

(Suna)

Screaming could be heared echoing down the hallways and the earth shook violently. Whatever was causing this was powerful and from the sound of things it had invaded the village. Minori sat still in the hallway of the arena eyes still watery, but she refused to let the tears drop. She couldn't move, because of the burn injuries she suffered during her match.

The best she could do was stop the burning, but trying to run or anything would only cause her to be a liabilitiy. The best Minori could managed was to limp down the hallway, but with all this frantic people it would be impossible.

"I guess I'll rest here in the mean time, if I don't make it....atleast my parents will be happy to know I passed the exams." She closed her eyes and titled her head up agains the cold wall. She would rest here in the mean time. If help didn't come soon Minori was find with it she would just sit there...and rest.


----------



## Tian (Jul 2, 2009)

for some reason the second the ike talked to him he fell asleep there and then. He woke up in the middle of the path with mayhem everywhere. He took to the rooves and looked around to try and find his team.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 2, 2009)

*Eye to Eye*

The note reads...
_Do you want to find your Brother as bad as I do and put an end to this unnecessary bloodshed and the future bloodshed to come? I know we have never seen eye to eye but I think we may have much more in common then you think. Meet my in my office if you wish to take this further...._

Yuna read tbe letter over and over almost with disbelief, Her borther had been banished and she had left the Clan as a result. At the time of her departure her relationship with Saito was less then agreeable. Shibato looked at the former medical jounin before speaking "So what does it say?" He said Petero was eating a candy bar that he had seemingly pulled out of nowhere. "It says Saito wants to meet with me"

Yuna looked long and hard at the letter, Just thinking about the clan brought a shooting pain to where her right eye should've been. She placed her hand over her eye patch before being brought back to reality via Shibato "So what are you going to do?" He said as he continued to feed petero as if he was an overgrown pet. "I guess i have no other choice. If anyone's got information of Shiden's whereabouts it's got to be Saito" She began to make her way before Shibato called out to her.

"Becareful okay. The status you and your brother hold within the clan are less the favorably and i'm sure the help you will recieve if any will not come cheap" He said trying to warn his friend. The wind blew through the village bringing life to her black hair. "I know...Hell i might be even walking to a trap but I" Flashes of different memories of her and her younger brother invaded her mind as she shook them out. "I've gotta do this. There's no use running from your past. I'll leave you in charge of him until next time" The woman said as she walked away. Shibato sighed as he looked at Petero who sucked on the last of his chocolate bar. "Come on ya big oaf"


----------



## Tian (Jul 2, 2009)

Kimirasu saw saito and went over to him. Whats going on Saito-sama? 
I seemed to pass out and i don't remember anything. What has happened?


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 2, 2009)

*Jinchuuriki VS Mizukage!!! *(The epic showdown between beast and man, SasuNaru Canon?! lmfao)

The Jinchuuriki let out a massive roar as it's anger reached in all time high, It's unstability began to become a factor as different mouth's began to sprout randomly across it's body opening and closing. The Mizukage merely looked at the beast as if it were the norm "Fire" He said with no emotion in his voice as the Huge whale spewed out a jet stream of water. The Mizukage jumped up and started to surf along the speeding water that headed towards the Jinchuuriki.

"HE'S NUTS!" One of the Sand Chunin called out as the waves ripped threw the city. The jinchuuriki swallowed a huge amount of air as the Mizukage came closer and closer. The Jinchuuriki fired out a clone of itself from it's mouth that rocketed towards the speeding Ninja. The Kage quickly formed some hand signs as waves began to surround him protecting him from the Kamikaze like attack. BOOOM! The water splashed in all directions yet still managed to keep it's form as the Mizukage grew closer.

The Jinchuuriki launched it's claw aimed at the man but was quickly restrained but hundreds of ninja wire as Sand Jounin and Chunin surrounded it on all sides. The Mizukage withdrew his giant sword and hacked off a piece of it's arm. One of the Sand jounin's yelled out "LOOK OUT!" As the arm detonated in mid air sending the Mizukage crashing into a nearby building. The bone like armor began to spread and connect along the surface of the screaming beast.

"A 7TH TAIL!" One of the men called out as the Jinchuuriki seemed to enter a far more horrendous transformation. Bones completly covered it now as it's size grew tremendously. The beast's scream shook the ground itself as the Mizukage made his way back up to his feet. The Jinchuuriki charged towards the village before being tackled away by the giant whale he had summon earlier. The beast crashed threw the giant Rock wall that protected Suna from the harsh desert.

The Beast rolled skidded across the sandy terrain before regaining it's footing. The Mizukage found his spot atop the giant whale and bit into his thumb. "It seems there's no other way" He said to himself as he summoned another giant whale. This one was smaller then the previous but it was dark brown and looked more like a fish shaped rock rather then a whale. The Jinchuuriki and the Mizukage stared each other down as the battle began to reach it's climax.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2009)

Kira sat in the Hokage's office overlooking the mayhem. The procedure had been completed and all was well. Doctor Kurohara was standing behind him.

"Well now, I wonder what Saito will be doing now?" he mused. "First port of call would be...ah..." just then the Editor of the Konoha times came in.

"We..we have a ..." he said in a terrible sweat

"God man, did you just wet yourself?" Kira said looking at the unsightly stain

"It..it w.."

"Saito, yes, I know." Kira said amused. "Don't worry I had factored all of this. He gets by with threats, I get by with promises." Kira smiled wickedly. "You do remember our deal don't you? Now, no doubt he wants to use the paper against me yes?"

"Tha...that'..."

"Well naturally. Indeed Saito is a ruthless man. The type of man that I would love to have work for me. Well I'll tell you what, I'll do you a favour." Kira pulled out some cards, each one was blank. "Yes this one."

He activated his chakra and suddenly there was a huge explosion as the printing press blew sky high.

"M...my...my" the editor panicked

"Yes. Now you don't have to worry do you? Now I'm not going to say anything like 'I have no use for you now' because I do. The good doctor here has a simple procedure he'd like to perform." Kira waved the doc to him

The editor was stuck. Kira had captured him in the trademark Nara jutsu and Kurohara put his hand on the editors face, sucking out the very features from it. He screamed as it happened and then dropped to the floor in a bloody mess.

"Here you are doctor. A full psychological profile, as provided by the Yamanaka clan. I believe you can find someone suitable." Kira said. The doctor smiled

"You really are quite perfect for my research you know." Kurohara said

"Well, you are the most talented doctor since..wel Mio. Which makes you the most talented around." Kira laughed. He knew about Kurohara's research, it was as twisted as Zugai's but the results would be astounding.

"My thanks. What are you going to do about the Uchiha?"

"Hmph. They'll threaten me with something. They really don't need to. All they really need to do is ask, I'm not their enemy, but there are certain others that are." His eyes were cold. He took out another piece of paper and activated the chakra on it. All the documents with the photo of him and Mio, disintegrated, as the paper he had written on had been made from a special tree within the Nara Forest. One that disappears when chakra is put through it. Of course he had put a small seal on it, with chakra in it and what he had just done was release it, turning the documenst into nothing but ash.

He knew he would be overwhelmed in a few moments. The Elite Jounin would be here, The Uchiha, some rather angry chuunin and genin. But he had convinced the other clans that he was right. The whole purpose of this was to evict the Jashin and those that were of foreign descent, out of Konoha. He had done that to some degree. The Yamanaka, Inuzuka, Akimichi, Nara, Hyuuga were all on his side. They too had enough. The Jashin had killed their Hokage, the Uchiha and other witnesses would attest to that. They were scum and his Konoha needed to be kept clean. 

_________________________________________

"Kaion, seriously I have no time for this....wait did you just call me Vergil?" he said doing a double take. "Hmph sharingan huh? Anyway we gotta get back to Konoha. The Hokage is...nevermind...let's go." Dante said almost desperately. "I'm not going to wait up so hurry." Dante shot off like a rocket

___________________________---

Vergil had his team following him and saw Dante and co in hot pursuit. 

"Ah screw this! I'm going on ahead, Vergil can you take my team? Sorry guys this is really freaking urgent."

Before Vergil could respond, he had already bit into his thumb and was standing on a tree branch. Vergil watched him fade into the distance as he summoned his....insects and then disappear using the reverse summoning. Vergil concentrated on the path up ahead. "Kaion, Koyaiba, Issanni, you're with me now. Lets pick up the pace. I know a shortcut."

((I know its meant to take a day but for the sake of the story lets say the journey takes an hour ....just this once ))

_______________________________________

Dante arrived outside Konoha, appearing beside the Jashin refugees.

"What's going on?" he said, scaring the shit out of them he saw *Tenka*.

"Wanna fill me in?" he said looking concerned.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2009)

mangakyou sasuke said:


> Kimirasu saw saito and went over to him. Whats going on Saito-sama?
> I seemed to pass out and i don't remember anything. What has happened?



Saito stares at the boy as he walks towards Kira's new office, regarding him as an attentive gardener would a small vine that just has begun to sprout. "Grow strong for your clan boy. There are dark days ahead and you will soon be faced with difficult decisions no doubt, just make sure that you make the right decisions..." Saito tells him with a serious face. 

It's as close to a pep talk as he can get. Rallying the troops as it were. Saito passes him by and continues onwards. 

Saito enters Kira's office and brushes casually past the bloody heap on the floor. "He was such a wonderful man..." he says nonchalantly, sitting down in front of the desk and staring at Kira. 

"We both want the same things. You want racial purity and I want justice. You want power and I want to protect this village through the show of power. So in essence we are both two sides of the same coin. The only difference is that your side is now irrevocably scarred," Saito states in an even tone. 

"You and I both know that no matter what you do you will always be in some way connected and blamed for the death of Mio. You will never command the respect of the elites of this village. The Jounin will never vote for you and the Daimyo will certainly never accept one such as yourself. Do you see where I am going with this line of inquiry?" Saito asks, crossing his legs.  

Saito could just kill this man now where he sits, with just a glance of his eyes, or call upon his Clan to storm this place and take it by force, or any number of methods, but that is not the way a man of justice should behave. Someone like Kira could never understand that. When you grab power in blood you will lose that power in blood. No Saito would prefer to be a reasonable man and let Kira make up his own mind, and make a graceful exit as it were. So of course if the man refuses to be....well a man, Saito will have had an excuse for incinerating him in the black flames of purity. 

It's a win, win situation for Saito as far as he's concerned. Kill Kira now and then proclaim to the public of how he heroically demolished the attempted Coup d'état and then use such new found leverage to exert Kira's policies without having to deal with accusations of manipulation or corruption. Or take power peacefully and have a vicious man like Kira in his back pocket. A necessary evil no doubt but one that Saito will eliminate once total peace has been restored free of any outsiders infecting the village.
_
17 years ago.._
Saito's wife consoles him as tears stream down his face. "He committed Seppuku...I couldn't stop him." As Saito replays the last moments of his father he knows that they will buy his explanation.  
_
Five minutes ago..._
Saito take the knife from his father, his hand trembling. 

"Do it my son. Use my sacrifice to protect our village," Kaito groans weakly. 

Saito lowers his gaze, "You old fool. Still clinging to the idea that justice can be brought about through understanding...."

He moves his right hand in a blur and stabs his father in the abdomen, "Absolute Peace comes through absolute power and I promise to use this power to bring true peace!" Saito stares at his father as he digs the Tanto deeper and slicing back and forth. Saito savors the moment, taking it all in with his Sharingan, it is part of the requirement. He burns very last death spasm of his father into his memory. The man who raised him and taught him everything he knew, but in the end vastly misjudged him. 

Tears stream down his face and as he closes his eyes, he can feel the rush of power, that cursed energy. When Saito reopens his eyes his Sharingan tomoe have changed shape to a swirling black kaleidoscope. Saito's father looks into his son's eyes with horror as he takes his last breath. 

_At the Konoha Gates..._
Negumi leaps out of a tree and lands just in front of the village entrance. Kimiko spots Dante and a crowd of people. 

She drops out of Negumi's arms, "Thanks for the work Negumi-san. Take a nap you deserve it," she replies. 

The giant Black Bear looks at the village doubtfully, *"Even I won't be able sleep after seeing this. Watch yourself, Kimiko-chan,"* he grumbles before disappearing a puff of smoke. 

Kimiko limps towards Dante and the refugees, "Dante-san are we in the twilight zone?" she asks him in disbelief.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 3, 2009)

_Kiya…_

The tears burned hot down Kiya‘s cheeks as they moved.  ‘I can’t believe it…’  her thoughts were a jumbled mess while they made their way back to Konoha.  She stayed behind Vergil and his squads but kept glancing back and making sure *Minori and Hinote *were with her.  “Stay close.  And, don’t go running off when we get there!” Kiya said again glancing at the two.  Knowing at least Minori would be worried about her family.  “We don’t know exactly what the situation will be…” she fell quiet then as they proceeded at as fast a pace as the genin could go.


_Tenka…_

“Dante?”  Tears sprang in her eyes when he showed allowing Tenka to relax her battle stance.  “It’s a mess Dante…” she mumbled looking back from which they had come.  “The village…it’s in ruins.  The Hokage…Dante…I think we lost her…”  Tenka shuddered trying to keep the sobs at bay until she heard another noise and glanced at Kimiko.  Her eyes narrowed but she remained quiet, at this point she had no idea who to trust.  

“We have to get the kids out of her…Mugan should be coming soon…he is still inside…” Tenka muttered trying to get the kids moving once more.  “I think people are heading to Ame…” she sighed again then began ushering the kids along.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 3, 2009)

Issanni nods at Vergil, ?Hai, Vergil-sensei.? She says with a sigh, partly excited, partly afraid, partly worried.  She speeds up, not even close to her teammates any longer, though she pushes herself.

_Flashback

?Remember Issanni, when you feel down in your skills, just think about how much you?ve grown from when you first became a genin.? Hizashi says to her, pushing back her sweaty bangs.

?I try, but now?I feel left behind.? Issanni replies with a sigh.

?Nonsense!  With those two new techniques you?ve been working on?You ought to be better then one of them!? Hizashi says, giving her a thumbs up.

Issanni returns the thumbs up, ?I?ll try.  Though, when the time comes, I may have to save your butt.? she says with a laugh.

?That may be, Issanni.? Hizashi says, ruffling her hair as he stands, leaning onto a tree behind her.

End_
?Just watch, I?ll have to save one of them?yeah?that?d show them?? Issanni says, grinning as she races at her top speed, ?The original Issanni Lee is back.?

---

?Sutemi, you watch Tenka-sama, Dante-sempai, and Kimiko-san.  Stay with them, activate your genjutsu.  I?ll go on defense, about twenty feet away.? Hizashi says to a girl with dark pink hair.

?Right,? The girl replies, then thinks, ?Tori, tatsu, ne, inu, tora?? Sutemi thinks, as a genjutsu falls on that area, with the jounin and jashin refugees, a illusion that changed the sounds, just the crackling of fire and one building toppling over.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 3, 2009)

The people passed Yuukaku in streams and bullied bursts. He strolled serenely through the main streets, eyes to the front of him, two empty or blurred watered avenues to his left and to his right. He was tranced - half empty. Invulnerable, uncaring, driven.

The jounins were gathering in the sand?

The thought meant nothing to him. The shinobi could do as they pleased. Elitists, half-bloods; the terms just irritated him. _Time._

The main gate stood in front of him, colossal and wooden. Where were the guards? 

No matter. He slipped through. It seemed to him that hordes of people infested the area, but all slipped by and around him, like a breakwater. He smiled, and focussed on the daylight moon in the distance, heading sleepily towards it.

Through some force either inside him or without - he couldn't be sure - he had walked straight out of a battlefield. The cries and chaos didn't touch him.

Now he was ten miles from the village, now twenty.

A likely looking cave beckoned his slumbering feet, and he slept. Tomorrow... tomorrow would be a new beginning.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2009)

Konoha gates

Dante stood silently as Tenka filled him in. He was glad Kimiko was there 

"Who? Who was it? I'll kill them where they stand." he said in an unusually serios manner.

____________________________________________________

Hokage's Office

Kira stood up as Saito entered. A mark of respect. He listened as Saito spoke and took it in with a knowing smile, he never once looked Saito in the eye. He wasn't stupid. "Uchiha Saito. I'm not an egotistical man. I don't for a second believe that I am Hokage material, not in the slightest. After all, right now I have several very angry elite jounin after me, some ANBU and two kage level former team mates of Mio. I don't stand a chance"

Kira was still smiling. "No. No. I merely wanted to clean up Konoha a bit, as our group name suggests. If you want the Hokage spot your clan is welcome to it." He stood up from the seat and pushed it to the side.

"But, I'm afraid your clan is in the same boat as I am. Tell me, what _proof_ do you have that I had anything to do with Mio's death, hm? I'm sure though that one such as yourself would simply retort that you do not need proof. That you would lock me somewhere and torture a confession out of me. Wonderful thinking I must say. It's why I have always admired you. Not afraid to go what needs to be done. I, am of the same ilk."

"I'm not sure if you know just _how_ Mio died." he pulled out a camera. "It was really quite sad. Not one jutsu used. Poor thing couldn't bear to raise a finger against her beloved children or the ones she swore to protect. Quite admirable. Misguided, but admirable. Oh I tried to help, but the numbers were too great and as highlighted, I'm not one for battle." he pulled out a few photos. It was of the Uchiha group blasting Mio with a Katon jutsu. Her on her knees pleading with them to stop. Her bloodied and battered body.

"Isn't technology marvelous? Now, this is not a threat. I wouldn't dream of it. Just making you aware of the facts. I can imagine there would be a few people that would hold you and your chiefs directly responsible for this. There would be a rather large attack on the Uchiha I imagine. I'm sure though you can take care of yourselves."

"One question which I want you to consider. Do you _really_, and I implore you to think about this, do you really want me as an enemy, when we would be such good allies? I have another set of photos." 

He put the photos down. It was Mio getting stabbed in the back by a Jashin member, her body trampled on, her face kicked. "Barbarians. Filthy scum, the lot of them." Kira growled, "Now, which one should I distribute?"

Kira didn't tell Saito about the bombs. Not just yet. He wanted him relatively calm and feeling unthreatened. Ideally he wanted him as an ally. "You can take the Hokage seat, the Hyuuga won't be pleased but I have a seperate agreement with them which will keep both sides happy. Now, I would very much like the position of chief advisor. I would also very much appreciate it if my words were ...considered....deeply. I won't interfere with your running of the city. I just merely need a few things...overlooked. A few disappearances, a few documents signed. Nothing major." he said slowly. Dr Kurohara smiled in the background.

It was then the Hyuuga leader burst into the room. He looked unhappy to see Saito there. "Kira, Hyuuga Dante and that filthy Uchiha whore of his," he pointed to Saito, "are at the gates."

"Well close them. Raise defenses. They must pledge allegiance to us. We shall kill the Jashin refugees and any sympathisers. We do not know what information they have of Konoha and cannot risk it falling into enemy hands. Is that not correct Saito?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 3, 2009)

Saito listens to Kira speak, the little fork tongued serpent that he is. He weighs his options internally. As the new leader of the Uchiha clan he has been tasked with delivering the results that they expect of him, namely with the Uchiha clan in an ascendant position of power. An Uchiha as Hokage would certainly make it appear as such and it would quiet down their rumblings for war. 

Saito nods, "Very well you goddamn schemer," he says trying to look the man in the eyes but the little snake keeps darting his eyes around, "I accept your pact," he takes the photos showing the Uchiha attacking Mio and they burn in his hands. "I am sure the *new* editor will have no trouble printing the other set of photos...that is once you make a new editor I suppose," he adds, staring over at Kurohara 

As the Hyuuga leader barges into the room, Saito listens silently. At the mention of his daughter his ears perk up. 

"Well close them. Raise defenses. They must pledge allegiance to us. We shall kill the Jashin refugees and any sympathisers. We do not know what information they have of Konoha and cannot risk it falling into enemy hands. Is that not correct Saito?" Kira asks. 

First Saito stares at the Hyuuga, "Careful who you call a whore you white eyed scion of beasts and savages. Show respect for your new Hokage," he tells him bluntly. 

The Hyuuga leader looks at Kira with shock and then anger, "What is the meaning of this?!" 

Kira raises one hand to indicate that he means no betrayal, "Now, now, nothing that interferes with our original agreement..." he says reassuringly. 

"I hope that agreement involves civilizing their clan and teaching them that their sisters and brothers do not make good breeding partners. Those inbred swine..." Saito interjects.  

The Hyuuga leader looks on the verge of making a move on Saito but Kira stands between them. "We have more pressing matters gentleman," he states, secretly relishing their infighting. 

Saito waves a dismissive hand, "Those who are not willing to sign with their blood that they are loyal to Konoha should be summarily banished. Of those who are powerful Ninja they must be executed immediately. We cannot have such enemies roaming around freely, plotting revenge against us," he states.  

"Does that sound good enough to you Kira?" Saito asks him in a tone of sarcasm. "I also want to see my son and daughter personally..." he adds.

_Closing on Konoha...._
"Yo Vergil you gotta make that dummy Dante listen to reason dude!! I deserve my Chuunin diploma. Do you know what I went through to get a shot!??!" Kaion complains. 

He's not worried one bit about the Hokage since in his mind it would take nothing less then like a mega super duper Villain to beat a Hokage and he doesn't think there are many of those running around. He can't accept anything less doing the trick. That mean old bitch certainly likes to  hate on super awesome geniuses like himself but she's still hella strong, considering she's not a Uchiha. 

_I mean its not like she got run over or something....that would be like impossible, _Kaion thinks to himself.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 3, 2009)

*LOYALTY!*

The riot had quelled and the streets emptied out. Sousuke sat atop a pile of Ninja he had defeated during the riot and now muched on a red popsicle. "Whew what a workout" His fan club attended to him as one fanned him and the other wiped his brow, the rest merely cheered him on. Sousuke saw Shibato and Petero in the distance and wave towards them "SENSEI!" He called out though didn't bother to move from his spot. Shibato looked around "Seems like you had fun"

Sousuke placed his arms behind his head and gave his sensei a huge grin. "Well it was kinda of a handicap i mean facing a great ninja like me, those dumbies never had a chance" Sousuke said as he made one ninja's stomach as a back rest. "So where's the other?" Shibato asked knocking Sousuke out of his gleeful celebration. Sousuke scrathed his chin giving it some serious thought before just shurgging at his sensei. Shibato waved at Sousuke to follow him "Come on, were going to look for them"

Before the three could go any further 8 ANBU black ops appeared a few meters behind them. Shibato quickly took a defensive stance sensing something not being right. The leader of the ANBU spoke with a commanding voice that roared threw his mask. "Shibato Kisuke where does your loyalty lie!" He said drawing his sword pointing it at the jounin. "My loyalty?!" The words echoed through the jounin's head as the ANBU stared them down.

(Elsewhere in Konohagakure)

Rakiyo had been escorted towards a large room by two ANBU black ops. The room was adorn with pictures of the previous Hokage's and was surrounded by stacks and stacks of books. The room was dimly lit with only one flickering light to provide any type of illumination. "Here" The ANBU said instructing the genin this is where he was to enter. Rakiyo walked into the room with much caution, with each step the sound of crumbling paper filled the air.

The door closed behind him and then a voice came from the darkness "Rakiyo". Rakiyo stared into the pitch black abyss of the room, He placed his hand on his kunai preparing himself for the worst. A body began to step into the flickering light, the shadows bouncing in every direction. The man was horribly aged, his body scarred and burned accompanied by the wrinkles that the years have brought him. The man whore a heavy black cloak and had an ANBU tattoo on the back of his neck. "Who are you?" Rakiyo asked pointing the Kunai in his direction.

The man laughed a bit before speaking "Calm down my boy is that anyway to speak to your grandfather" Rakiyo's eyes widen at the man's claim. "I'm the leader of the ANBU black ops, A villager elder, an ally of Kira, My name is Doroshi Saikourin" Rakiyo slowly began to lower his arm, His grandfather, Rakiyo's mind was in a spin outside of his immediate family Rakiyo knew of no other relatives. "There is much i need to tell you my grandson, But before i start i must ask...Where does your loyalty lie?" The old man asked as his face wrinkled with a sinister smile.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2009)

Masha races forward as Koyaiba and ALI stare wordlessly at Konoha. Fire rises from over the wall around the village, screams can be heard within. Suddenly, without warning, the gates begin to close.

"What's going on?" Ali says, slightly panicked.

"Only the Hokage can order the gates closed." Koyaiba growls. "What the hell is Mio playing at?" Masha comes to a halt and Koyaiba leaps off her. "Good work Masha."

Ah, it was nuthin shugah." Maha says, disspaeraing in a puff of smoke.

"What the hell is going on!" Koyaiba shouts up at the gate guards. "Why the fuck did you close the gates?!"

"Hokage's orders!" Someone shouts down.

"Well then tell that bitch of a woman to get her ass down here and-"

"Mio's no longer Hokage." This makes Koyaiba stop for a second.

"Well then who is?!"

"Uchiha Saito." Koyaiba stares up at them.

"What....His son's down here! We've got a half crazed Jinchurriki after us, and you guys have closed the fucking gates?!"

"Sorry kid." Koyaiba whirls towards the fast apporaching Kaion. "Kaion! You Uchiha son of a bitch! Tell your dad to get that gate to open the fuck up!"


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 3, 2009)

*In the darkness!! *
(Rakiyo comes face to face with his grandfather, the leader of the ANBU black ops!)

Rakiyo and Doroshi stare one another down, the flickering light revealing pictures of the previous Hokages. The books stacked up like pillars surround the men like spectators as the tension between them is obvious. "Do-ro-shi..." Rakiyo repeats the name of the man as the two look at one another. "I'll ask you again, Where does your loyalty lie" The man spoke harsher this time as his paitience began to wear thin. "My loyalty lies to me and me alone. I feel nothing for this village...Or anyone in it" Rakiyo states giving his grandfather the coldest look he's ever given anyone.

Doroshi smiled as it was the answer he was hoping to hear. He was unable to corrupt his son Zenpyou due to his unshakable loyalty towards Konohagakure but Rakiyo was different, Hatred coursed through his veins and revenge was the only motivator he had left. "To yourself only" He repeated as he shuffled around the room looking for a specific book. Rakiyo never let his eyes wander as he continued to stare the man down in case he would try anything stupid, He was still unconvinced that this man had any correlation towards him.

Doroshi threw a book at Rakiyo which he caught with ease. "Open it, Page 173. That is one of the hundreds of books that hold information on the ninja of this village" The old man narrated as Rakiyo turned to his page. It was his father Zenpyou, He was rather young in the pictures as it was taken in his late teens. Rakiyo looked alot like his father minus the parrell scars that decorated his face. He read the entire datasheet and saw his name, his mother's name, and Doroshi's name on the living relatives list. The old man had been telling the truth and Rakiyo could no longer doubt that the same blood coursed through both their veins.

"What do you want with me?" Rakiyo asked glaring at the man as if trying to peek at his soul. Doroshi paced around the room a bit before speaking "My grandson I have my hopes for you. You show great promise and have even be trained by one of the legendary Tenreiken. Your father and I both saw great potential in you and it is why i beckoned for you" The old man said finding a seat within the darken room, The seat was the old chair of the Hokage before the mansion had been renovated.

"Quit beating around the bush old man" Rakiyo said as his own paitience began to dwindle. "It's simple, I plan to revive the _*Kizu*_" The old man said with a smirk on his face, Rakiyo stepped back a bit at hearing the name. "Kizu?" He asked not knowning what the senile fool was talking about. "A special group that ranks above the ANBU, only a chosen few have ever recieved this title. It was an organization created by the 8th Hokage Michiru Saikourin." The man said looking around with an almost somber mood.

"Michiru...? Do you mean to tell me that a Saikourin once held the seat of Hokage?" Rakiyo asked still scurtinizing every word the man told him. "It was long ago but yes, are clan was incredibly strong. But as the years went by so did our power and status within the village. Rakiyo" The old man waved towards the boy to approach him. "I believe your the key to the revival of our clan" Doroshi said, it was one of the few things he truly believed. "The clan is no concern of mine, i only wish to avenge father's death" he said preparing to leave the room before being stopped by Doroshi's words.

"Your father..." Rakiyo turned around as the man began to speak. "Was a weakling and a fool!" He blurted out, in an instant Rakiyp appeared in front of the old man pressing the Kunai to his throat. "Choose your words carefully you old fuck because I'll decorate this goddamn room with your blood if you ever insult him again!" Rakiyo was completly serious grandfather or not nobody insulted his father. "I will t-tell you everything about your father...About his death!" Rakiyo pulled back a bit as the man clenched his throat trying to catch his breath. "Speak" Rakiyo looked at the man waiting for him to tell him everything.


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jul 3, 2009)

(Mind if I join in the fun with my fan character Katako Uzumaki).


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2009)

Dante watches as the gates close. "What the hell are they up to? We need to get inside!" Dante raced forward, only to be blocked off by a large summoned Rhinoceraus which stood infront of the gates.

"Boss Tenkata! What's the meaning of this?!" Dante shouted to the animal

"I only do what I'm told. You can't come in. I've been told to prevent you from entering." Behind him the gates slammed shut. 

"You know I could get in if I wanted to." Dante said biting his thumb

"Aw...don't...come on. Just listen to what they have to say, maybe it'll make sense" the creature said in a docile manner. Dante's byakugan activated. several shinobi were gathering, he recognised Saito, Hiruma and Kira making their way to the front. There was no sign of Mio.

"Fine. They have one chance. Seriously though, you better get the Hell outta the way when my patience runs out." Dante said.

__________________________________________

Vergil

"Hush your tongue lad. If my suspicions are correct, you'll be chuunin in no time." Vergil said referring to the situation as opposed to Kaions skills. They soon arrived at the gates to see Tenkata and the closed gates.

"Dante. What's happening?" Vergil said, Kiya beside him along with the genin.

"Nothing good. Tenka says the Hokage is dead, I think the culprits are headed our way." Dante said looking up at the tower where they will eventually appear.

"Then they will die." Vergil said slipping his sword out of his sheath. Dante's hands were ready for his summoning. "Where are the refugees going?"

"The rain. They are the closest people we can trust right now." Dante said remembering Mio held the Rain country in high esteem.

"Genin, get ready. We may have a fight on our hands, I don't expect you to disappoint me." Vergil said.

"We're going to be fighting our own people?" Kiya said shocked

"If they are responsible for Mio's death, they are no longer our own people." Dante growled. "Take up positions. Healers get back, They'll need you later. I guarauntee that."

Memebrs of each of the clans were also outside, those that decided to help the refugees escape from certain death. All the clans were represented, some more than others but on the whole they had more clan members in Konoha than out. The refugees were out in abundance. 

____________________________________________

Kira walked inbetween Saito and Hiruma, he smiled. Things were going well. They walked through the crowds. Everyone stayed silent. they knew something big was happening but was unsure what. All the clans were out watching, tense and unsure of their future.

Kira gave a reassuring smile. He was, after all the man that had cleaned up Konoha. However it would be Saito that would give the address. Kira stood in the background as they approached the watchtower.

________________________________________-

"What the shit!?" Kagami said looking at Takeo. They were still inside Konoha in the cemetary. "There seems to be a mass of people by the gate. Is something happening. Damn why don't I ACTUALLY have the Byakugan." she said climbing a tree to get a better look.

"I don't see anything." Ike said. "Takeo-sama, you know what going on?"


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jul 3, 2009)

(Well may I join in the fun with my fan character Katako Uzumaki).


----------



## Cjones (Jul 3, 2009)

_(Minori)_

As they reached Konoha Minori charged herself to the front gate of the village knocking into everyone Dante, Vergil, Kiya, you name them and Minori bumped into them. Unfortunatly before Minori could reach the front gate the door slammed shut in her face.

"OPEN UP THIS DAMN GATE!" Minori screamed out as she began to pound on it. With each blow she hit it harder and harder, faster and faster till her knuckles started to bleed.

"DAMMIT MY PARENTS COULD STILL BE IN THERE!" Her words fell on deaf ears as no one even tried to communicate with her. She began to breath heavly and her eyes began to water again. Minori had never acted like this the usually stone face, monotone, non-chalant Minori was now this worried or scared little girl. She fell to her knees and looked her hands as they began to bleed. As she stared at her hands she grew angry and began her assault on the door again.

_"If I have to I'll break this damn thing down!"_ She took a step back and did some hand seals then thrust her plam out. A huge gust of wind traveling at high speed hit the door with a thud, but it didn't budge. She tried again and again, but still the same result.

_"If that...won't...work...I'll try....something else" _she said in between breathes. Minori began to the same process, but with a different jutsu. The wind began to howl behind her and thrash violently, but with most of her chakra gone would it be enough to even dent the door?

"Great Cutting Whirlwind!" A huge concussive wind that was imbued with Minori's chakra violently charged at the door. This jutsu had enough cutting power to bring down mulitply trees, but with Minori low on chakra would it be enough.

"Mom....Dad.....please be safe."

(Takeo)

Takeo took one last glance at Mio and then turned his attention to Kagami.

"They're closing the gate it seems Kagami this is your time to escape." Takeo told as he walked beside her.

"We've gathered up most of the jashin and citizens of Konoha and are transporting them somewhere safe" Takeo began to explain.

"More than likely their closing the gate to stop people from coming in or leaving so if you want to escape now the time to do so."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2009)

"Are you fuckin..." Kagami started when they were suddenly surrounded by ANBU.

"We are under orders to ask everyone. I'm afraid that applies to you two as well." A dark voice came from behind the masks. 15 ANBU and highly experienced ones too.

"Where do your loyalties stand?" One was standing perilously close to Mio's grave, it was unmarked and he knew not what it was. "Do they stand with Konoha or with the refugees?"

Kagami watched the doors slam shut. They would have to find another way out, at least they had 2 of the tenreiken with her. 'There must be others too' she thought, looking at the hospital.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 3, 2009)

"Hey what the hells going on?!" Kaion asks, still in a state of confusion, "What do you mean Lady Hokage is dead?! Did someone resurrect that old dude....whats his name....uh Prein...the dude with the Rinnegangan!?" 

Kimiko appears behind Kaion and grabs him roughly by the shoulder, "Look up you idiot!" 

Saito appears at the top of the watchtower that overlooks the gate. He gazes at each and everyone of the startled, confused, and most importantly angry Shinobi. 

*"MIO SAMA HAS BEEN MURDERED!"* he bellows in a loud voice, using his chakra to magnify the sound so that it echoes throughout the village. *"BY THOSE THAT WE TOOK IN AND SHOWED OUR KINDNESS TO. THESE....IMMIGRANTS AND REFUGEES!!!"* he says these words with pure contempt and points at the Jashin refugees who stand huddled in a mass beyond the gate. 

Saito throws a photo into the air and it multiplies into hundreds of copies that rain over the ninja assembled at the gate. The photo's depict Mio being stabbed and trampled by angry refugees as she clutches a child. Another photo shows her dead body being dragged through the streets. The miracles of technology he muses. 

*"LOOK AT WHAT THEY DID OUR BELOVED HOKAGE!!"* he shouts in a voice of rage. "*AND THAT'S JUST THE TIP OF THE ICEBURG. THEY SENT A SUICIDE BOMBER WHO KILLED DOZENS OF OUR LOVED ONES. ALMOST KILLED MY WIFE AND YOUNGEST DAUGHTER!"*

Kaion and Kimiko appear stunned at this last revelation. Kaion tries to run towards the gate but Kimiko restrains him. 

*"I CAN SHOW YOU THE CRATER WHERE THE PARK ONCE STOOD, THE CHARRED SKELETONS!"* he waves a dismissive hand at the Ninja assembled before him, *"SO DO NOT DARE TO PRESUME THAT YOU HAVE ANY MORAL HIGH GROUND TO STAND WHEN YOU ARE ON THE SIDE OF THOSE THAT TRIED TO DESTROY US!!"* he proclaims in a mocking voice. 

Suddenly Saito leaps over the watchtower and lands in front of the Jounin. "By democratic mandate I have been elected to succeed Mio-sama. I know that some of you dislike me," he looks at Vergil for second, "Even hate me, but none of you can say that I am not a man of justice and integrity who served Mio-sama loyally even when I disagreed with her policies. I swear to you if I could reverse what has hapened I would but what is done is done. All I can do is promise to uphold Mio's legacy. Join with me so that we can build a new and stronger Konoha......" 

He turns towards Dante and the refugees behind him, "But if you choose to side with the murderers of our dear Hokage you will be treated as enemies of the state and dealt with accordingly," he gives Dante a look that begs him to try something, to show that it was they who tried to act out of violence, not himself and the new Konoha.

"So cast your lot. Are you with the murderers and filth? Or are you with the village that nurtured you and made all of you who you are?"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 3, 2009)

Without a second thought Kiya put a restraining hand on the two jounin she stood between.  “Don’t…” she uttered quietly for their ears alone.  “Don’t do anything stupid…” she listens to the Uchiha’s words then stares down at the picture on the ground.

“I know Mio…and it disheartens me to know that those she would take in would this to her.”  Kiya then looks at Saito and steps forward a bit.  “I will side with the village that nurtured me.  The one that has cared for me.  The one that has taught me everything I know.”  she glanced back at the two men she has always been with.  The two that were always her friends.

Kiya bows her head to Saito.  “I will not side with those that are murders and filth.  This is why…”  her long hair hung down her front as she folded her hands and dropped to one knee as if pledging her allegiance to the man in front of her.  “I could never side with you!”  she screamed slamming her hands down on the ground after forming the hand seals.  Her hair the perfect cover something she had perfected fighting with Vergil and Dante over the years.  “Doryuu katsu!” she yelled as her hands hit.  The ground began to shake as the earth rose beneath Saito’s feet and then causing a massive fissure to form beneath him.

**********************

Mugan squatted on the rooftop watching the group below.  “Certainly powerful enough to deal with that group…” he mumbled while watching what was happening.  He decided for the moment to just sit and watch making sure more didn’t come.

“Mugan!”  a long hair jounin dropped to the rooftop next to him.

“Hiato…” Mugan nodded.  “Shouldn’t you be getting people out of here?”  the two spoke while watching the group below.

“That’s the problem.  They shut the gates.  We have to find another way out.”  Hiato said shifting and pulling a kunai.  

Mugan put a restraining arm on his friend.  “They will be fine.  Just make sure no more show up.”  he sighed then looking around.  “We will find another way…”


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2009)

"We're going to hold them off as best we can!" Vergil shouted at the genin. "You must protect the refugees with your life! Head to the Rain, we will meet you there." Gates opened slightly and a massive amount of stone faced shinobi ran out after them, thinking that those infront of them were traitors.

Vergil breathed in deeply and expelled an Endan jutsu, a massively powerful fire jutsu. Dante, pulled his hands back and thrust forwards and a massive gust of wind followed it, making the flame even larger. It headed and exploded towards the group sending the horde flying in all directions. Some were hurt, others had dodged. They continued forward

"RUN!!" Dante shouted to the genin/chuunin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2009)

"Koyaiba, come on!" Ali shouts, trying to get towards the refugees. "We've got to help them!" Koyaiba grabs her by her shoulder.

"No. We're getting out of here." He says firmly. "I'll summon Masha and we'll run."

"But they're the good guys! We have to help them!"

"They're not the good guys!" Koyaiba screams back. "There are no good guys! There are no bad guys! There are simply people, doing what they think is best! But I don't agree with any of them!"

"But..."

"The world is not as black and white as you think it is Ali! These people are doing what they think is right! But none of them are right! Not the loyalists, not the rebels, not anyone! They're all wrong!"

"Then who is right?!" Ali screams back in pure frustration. "If nobody's right, what do we do?!"

"listen to me Ali! You guys came from a Jashin cult! I know not all of you were there because you wanted to, but a lot were! And we destroyed your home! Maybe most don't care, but some did! And so you presented a security risk! Maybe running you all away is drastic, but drastic times call for drastic measures!"

"How could you say that!" Ali screams, punding on Koyaiba's chest with her fists.

"I know you wouldn't ever do anything like that!" Koyaiba replies. "That's why I'm not siding with them! That's why we're running!" He grabs a summoning scroll and slams his palm down. "Masha!"

"Now what's the matter shugah, you...oh my."

"Get us out of here, Masha! Now!" Koyaiba and Ali leap onto the snake, who speeds off, away from Konoha.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jul 3, 2009)

Miyako looks from the gate to his commrades that he'd spent most of his days with. He refused to protect these refugees, they didn't deserve it. Miyako didn't draw any weapons against the Konoha shinobi trying to drive out the refugees instead he slowly started to walk towards them, not saying a word to any of his comrades, he still had some unfinished business to do with his family and a friend.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 3, 2009)

Kaion picks up a photo showing Mio's bloody corpse being dragged through the street, "How could she let this happen to her?" he mutters in disbelief. 

He focuses on her face as if there is some clue there, or reason to be found why she would let herself be killed in such a way. There's something so unheroic about it he thinks to himself. He thinks about all those stories he read about the Hokage, even a loser like Yondaime went out with a bang, that old fart Sarubabi fought off that Uchiha wannabe Orochimaru and he was like a million years old. Mio's death just seems so  tragic to him. 

As that Kiya lady bows towards Saito, Kaion tries to grasp the enormity that his father is now Hokage. Suddenly she unleashes an earth jutsu under Saito's feet and the earth splits under his feet swallowing him up. 

"HEY WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING TO MY DAD YOU CRAZY BITCH?!?" Kaion screams. He runs towards his father but Kimiko grabs his arm. 

"We have to go!" she yells at him. Kaion spins around and looks at his Sister as if she's gone crazy. "THAT'S OUR DAD THEY'RE ATTACKING THE HOKAGE!!!"  he exclaims, pushing her away. 

Kimiko is about to respond but three Shinobi with masks and red cloaks appear around them like wraiths, "Saito-sama wants you out of this ruckus," one of them mutters. They grab Kimiko and Kaion and drag them towards the gate. 

Meanwhile the massive fissure that swallowed Saito begins to shake. Two giant fur claws slam out of the earth and the head of a monstrous feral bear appears. The creature claws its way out of the fissure with Saito standing atop the beast which is as long and as wide as a four story apartment building.

"And so you have chosen the path of betrayal!" he snarls. As he stands atop the high vantage point of the bear, Saito's looks at the refugees who flee in the distance, "No one leaves here alive..." he mutters. He closes his right eye and focuses on the fleeing refugees with his left Sharingan eye, it transforms into a pinwheel pattern and spiraling veins appears around the eye, from the strain. 

*"AMATERASU!" *

Giant tendrils of black flame rise out of the ground in front of the refugees, forming a giant wall of living black flame and blocking their path. Several unfortunate refugees accidentally fall into the fires and turn into charred skeletons as they are consumed. 

Saito taps the giant bear summon on the head, "Take care of any stragglers, Kuma" he mutters and he leaps off the bear, landing in front of Vergil. He doesn't care about Dante or that weakling Kiya. 

Saito points at his Mangekyou Sharingan. A small trickle of black blood seeps down the corner of his left eye. "I know that you've always wanted this, Vergil-kun. Yearned for that next level of power which you've denied yourself for so long," he takes a casual step towards the man, "So why fight your true nature and pretend to be something you are not. Sullying yourself in the presence of that Hyuuga trash. You are better then that. Join me and be my Lieutenant...or at least have the manhood to kill that scum Dante and claim your birthright!"


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 3, 2009)

[*The man known as Zenpyou Saikourin*

(Doroshi reveals the life and death of Rakiyo's father, how will he react!?)

Rakiyo stared at the old man who still clenched at his neck, The cold feeling from the kunai remained heavily on his throat. "You better hurry up before i lose my patience old man" Rakiyo said not caring what status or power Doroshi holds within the village. Though Doroshi was upset at the turn around he clearly found the perfect candidate for his plans, one whose driven only by revenge, whose loyalty goes to the highest bidder. Doroshi cleared his throat before speaking "It all started 36 years ago when your father was born"

"Your father was my son, an already established Ninja within the village, it was natural that he wanted to follow in my footsteps. In time Zenpyou gained his own reputation in and outside of the village. He met your mother after completing one of his first missions as a chunin. She was a bar club singer and her voice entranced your father. The two began to court one another until eventually they had you" The old man smiled at Rakiyo who continued to glare at the man with a judging gaze.

"His priorities changed with your birth and he began to soften, His ambitions and goals for the clan which he once held where gone and replaced with only thoughts of complacency. To live life as a married man" The old man said with disdain in his voice, he was clearly unhappy with the route his son had taken in life. "One day he was given a mission to go to the cloud country on an important mission, to retrieve a forbidden scroll. The scroll was legend to contain the formula for the creation of a Bijuu"

Rakiyo's eyes widen as the old man continued to talk. "But the original Bijuu where destroyed by the Tenreiken years ago. How could one ever be created?" The old man traced a scar that traveled down his face before speaking "Human sacrifice!" He said the malice of the process bringing a chill to Rakiyo's spine. "It was Human sacrifices that would allow the creation of the Bijuu though they had to be in huge amounts. Your father was to retrieve the scroll and destroy it upon returning"

"Yeah right, Konohagakure would never destroy such an assest of war, they probably planned to use it for their own selfish needs" Rakiyo said as he pointed the Kunai back at the old man. "Aye your right, Konohagakure wanted to peace and prosperity at all cost" The old man said as Rakiyo scuffed at the notion "Peace through sacrifice is no Peace at all" Doroshi quickly interrupted the young man "Peace through sacrifice is the ONLY Peace that exist!" Rakiyo continued to look at the man not giving him a response.

"The Village elders and Hokage agreed that if the Mission would get out of hand one was to stay behind and stall for the others escaped" Rakiyo knowning where the story was going interrupted the man once more "And the scapegoat was my father correct? How could you vote for youre own son to be a sacrifice for this worthless village!" Rakiyo scolded the man "It was not my decision, Zenpyou volunteered!" The revelation caused Rakiyo to be silent for a moment. 

"Zenpyou died because he cared about the village. But the village never recieved the scroll" The old man's gaze left Rakiyo's eyes and traced the pillars of books with regret. "Why not?" Rakiyo asked as the old man's eyes continued to scan the room. "The mission was betrayed by another jounin...By the name of Zugaikotsu Samouchi. He betrayed the village and caused your father and all the other ninja's to die on that mission!" 

"Zugaikotsu" Rakiyo repeated the name as to memorize, afterall he would have to know the name of the man who killed his father when he takes his vengeance. "You're father believed you would become a great ninja, Now prove him right, restore pride to the Saikourin name. Lead the KIZU and become a Ninja of the likes this world has never seen" The old man said waiting for the genin's response. "KIZU will have but one goal...To kill Zugaikotsu Samouchi" Rakiyo said as he began to leave.

The old man grew a smile on his face as his goal had been achieved, He could picture it now the Saikourin back on top with Rakiyo as the Hokage and him pulling the strings. "Who will you recruit?" Doroshi asked before Rakiyo left the room. Rakiyo thought of *Miyako*, His uchiha clan abilities could come in handy. "I have a few shinobi in mind" Was all Rakiyo said "Before you recruit anyone, i would like for you to take someone with you" Rakiyo turned around as a door opened beside Doroshi as a silhoutted figure walked in.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 3, 2009)

The chaos outside didn't even reached Minori's ears as she was on her knees staring at the gate infront of her. The most powerful wind attack she could muster and it did nothing as Minori didn't have enough chakra to pull it out at full power.

"OPEN UP DAMMIT!"

_Inside Konoha_

The ANBU surounded Takeo and the others. He could easily take them out a once 15 ANBU was nothing to him, but these seemed to be the more seasoned ones not to mention Kagami and Ike were here with him.

"Our loyalties you ask?" Takeo questioned looking at who seemed to be the ANBU leader. He could see nothing as he stared into the man's mask a person with no face is what he was.

"I think it' obvious were I stand" Takeo held up his scythe as if he was ready to attack, but then put it at his side and walked behind the ANBU members.

"I side with Konoha......the refugees must be caught and put to death for their crime." Takeo reached into his pocket and pulled out a folded piece of paper. He put it inbetween his fingers and flicked toward Kagami hoping she would catch it. 

The paper read:

_"There is a silver haired girl outside of the gate. Her name is Minori....I want you to tell her that her parents are safe and have left the village with the others."_

_With Petero_

Petero was full after all the candy bars he was giving from whatever the failchiha name was. Petero lifted his leg up and gave off a violent fart that fortunatly incapicated some ninjas that were attempting to attack them.

"Sooo Shilay....Shihen,,,,Shebden....Failchiha....were are we going?"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2009)

*
Several chuunin slipped past the three elite jounin and gave chase to the genin. Clan members, all. Inuzuka, Aburame, Hatake, Hyuuga and Uchiha. They looked to accomplish their mission. Seek and destroy.

((They will have exactly the same stats as your character, so treat them as such with different abilities. If you need a range of their jutsu just ask and ill select some, otherwise just use the anime as reference and go to town on they ass, if everyone wants to fight the same clan, I don't mind.))*

______________________________________

Vergil looked at the Uchiha Hokage and the burning corpses of the stragglers in the refugee group. Dante looked around increduously, Vergil halted him, pointing at the huge Hyuuga beast headed their way.

"I hear that your sharingan was claimed by severing a bond closer than that of a best friend. I'm afraid that such a power is unattainable for me. There are lines one should not cross, or perhaps you are the type that would sell his soul to the devil."

He looked up at Kira, "but then, perhaps you already have."

He drew out Yamato, one of the new seven swords. "I will have to respectfully decline your offer, Saito. Your father was a great man and I refused to work for him. I still respect him more than I shall ever respect you." he said coldly, his sharingan activated. "Perhaps I am destined to lose this battle but there is something precious I must protect. For that I would give my life a thousand times over."

______________________________--

Dante vs Hiruma.

*"Oh shit."* Dante said looking at the monstrous Hyuuga. *"This guy...not good. Ever wonder what would happen if a gentle fist user could also be a phenomenal iron fist user? That's your answer."* he pointed at Hiruma, the rhinocerous charging behind him. Hiruma flipped up and rode atop of the beast

"Dante. Join us. The Hyuuga will forgive you..." he shouted

*"Stop right there pops. You know that's not gonna happen. You got the same Byakugan I do and you can't see that these photos are nothin but toilet paper."* Dante said picking up the photo. *"The Jashin group must have been influenced. Something had to have..."*

"How much longer will you believe strangers over your own family!" Hiruma shouted. Dante made 6 handseals and slammed down his palm 

*"Kuchiyose no jutsu. Bitch"* he shouted and a huge puff of smoke arounded the area, which was soon replaced by the Giant Bossquito, leader of the mosquito family, the most overlooked contract in the history of Shinobidom. The Bossquito hovered in the air. Tenkata stopped in his tracks. Dante whispered to the Boss, *"take out this loser quick, you got a job to do in defeating that bear!"*

"No problemo kiddo" it buzzed

"Uh..." Tenkata said warily

"Charge you idiot." Hiruma growled

"R..right!" Tenkata charged forward, The Boss zipped nimbly to one side.

*"Hah. Family are just people. They betray, they lie. Just cos we look the same don't mean we act the same."* Dante shouted, continuing his conversation

"Hmph. Perhaps you have a point. However though the debate may be yours, the fight won't be!" He rushed at the pair with kunai in hand. They would soon know power. His eyes darted towards Saito. 'You shall know Saito that I can crush you like a bug.' the look said.

-----------------------------


Ike and Kagami looked on around them. ANBU. They knew they weren't going to be much help in the face of them. Ike ran around behind the slender girl who had a kunai in each hand.

"I never miss." She said reassuringly to Ike. Indeed her aim was second to none and had got through the chuunin exams and all subsequent missions by her frightening accuracy. Still she waited until her seniors made a move. Ike tookout his needles and wondered what he could do. Not much was the terrible answer.

_______________________________

Kira looked down at the impressive elemental jutsu that threatened to split the watchtower in half, performed by Kiya. He watched as Saito and Hiruma went down into battle

"I think I will take my leave." He said, "I have some loose ends to tidy up."

He headed towards the cemetery for he had seen Kagami bury Mio there. He wasn't aware that Takeo and Siyatsu were there though.

As he approached he hid behind a tree and watched the ANBU face off against them. Hidden from sight, he took out his camera once more and silently took some pictures.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 3, 2009)

Saito nods at Vergil, disappointed with this man. Such a waste he thinks to himself but that's all it is a waste. He can cultivate other followers. "This power was a gift from my dying father. He wanted me to restore balance to the village and I will." 

Saito stays where he is, keeping his right Sharingan eye closed. His left Shaingan eye changes pattern, "I know you saw this coming..." 

*"Tsukuyomi!" *

Saito attempts to send Vergil to the world of the blood red moon and have him relive his most horrible memory over and over again until he's a whimpering shell of himself. 

Meanwhile Kuma darts towards a group of fleeing Genin and Chuunin. Two of the heroically Chuunin man the rear to hold off the giant beast. One of them blasts a Katon at the Bear. Kuma growls as the fire envelops his shaggy brown mane of fur, *"I was born in the core of the earth! What can your pitiful matchstick jutsu do to me!?"* he growls, shaking his muzzle and the flames die down, not even singeing his body. 

He swats one of the Chuunin away, severing his body at the waist. 

Kuma smells the air, "I smell a troublesome bug!!" he growls, the noise reverberating like rolling thunder.  

"LET ME GO!!!" Kaion screams as the ANBU shinobi drag and he and Kimiko away. He bites down hard on the right hand of the one dragging him. The shinobi reflexively lets go and Kaion kicks him in the groin, causing him to collapse. 

"You're lucky our orders are to bring you in alive!" one of the ANBU states. 

Kimiko headbutts him in the face and kicks him in the midsection, blasting him into the wall of the gate. She still wounded from her mission and pants heavily. 

"DAD!" Kaion yells. He breaks into a run towards his father in the distance. 

"KAION WAIT!!" Kimiko tries to go after him but she drops to one knee, unable to give chase. An ANBU chops her in the back of the neck and she goes limp.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2009)

As Masha slithers away into the sunset, only the sounds of nature could be heard.

Well, that, and Ali's sobs.

Koyaiba can only think of what to do next. His mind flashes back to nearly 7 years ago...

*Hairu family camp, 7 years ago....*

"Please Daddy, just one, just ooooone." Koyaiba whines. His hair is much longer than it is now. He's dressed in brightly colored robes and hs face is filled with happiness.

"Welllllll...." His Father says. "All right. Have I ever told you about Akatsuki?" He asks, sitting down on a log and lighting a pipe.

"Nope." Koyaiba says, climbing up onto his dad's knee.

"Well, you see, man, many years ago, only around, oh, 60 years after the villages had first been formed, there was a group of rouge ninja."

"Ninja!" Koyaiba says happily, clapping his hands together. His dad smiles.

"They came from all across the world. There were many powerful ninja. Sasori of the sand, Kakuzu of the Waterfall. Hidan, one of the first followers of Jashin. There was Orochimaru and Itachi of the leaf, Kisame of the mist, Deidara of the rock, and Pain and Konan of the rain. There were also Madara and some plant guy. They were powerful ninja dedicated to putting an end to war." Koyaiba's father looks up at approaching clouds. "Their leader, Pain, set out to capture all the 9 bijuu. This was before all the bijuu were destroyed, mind you. However, Akatsuki was stopped, mainly to a ninja named Naruto from the Leaf village."

"Was Akatsuki evil Daddy?"

"Who knows, son." Koyaiba's dad says with a sad smile. "Their intentions were good. Some say that peace through sacrafice is not peace at all. But really, Peace through sacrafice is the only peace that exists. Maybe Akatsuki was right. Maybe they were wrong. He glances down at his young son. "But what do _you_ think?"

*Back in present time...*

Koyaiba looks across the fields and clenches his fist. _There is no peace without those willing to fight, and to kill for it._

_And so it has begun. Will you sacrafice others for a better cause?_

_They will die worthily, which is more than many man can say. They will die a Kintakai._

_So be it._


----------



## Vergil (Jul 4, 2009)

Vergil.

His world goes black and white and transported into a world where Saito is in control. Everything around him seems so real, Vergil is unaware he is even in a genjutsu, the battle is still going on around him. He turns to see where Saito is. Nowehere in sight. 

He hears a scream, from behind him. The Jashin refugees are being slaughtered one by one. Black flame of the amaterasu engulfing them

"No!" Vergil runs but can never get to them. "failure..." a voice whispers ever so quietly around him.

Then on the otherside he sees Dante impaled by Hiruma, his heart torn out by the huge barbarian and crushed beneath his foot. Dante is crying blood, obviously he died in pain and agony. His lips still move. "weak..."

Kiya is ravaged by the Jounin. Shackled, beaten, humiliated, forced to do their bidding before she too is torn limb from limb, her screams seem to echo in his mind. "you could have stopped this..."

One by one, everyone he cares about is butchered horribly, their screams taunting him, torturing him. He is forced to see Mio's death, Tenka's, Miyako, Soraio, Taiyo. All of them ask the same question.' why are you so weak?' He sword strikes do nothing to the wraiths attacking "Might controls everything and without power you cannot protect anything. Let alone yourself."

Then he had to relive it all over again, countless times, each time more painful than the last. Watching his friends die and being powerless to stop it. Vergil broke down unable to take it.

"Saito stop this!!" He didn't. More and more images came at him. Tears went treaming down his eyes and he himself was physically tortured, once his mind was weakened. Skinned, burnt, broken, beat, frozen, boiled, stabbed. Over and over.

_________________________

In the real world

Vergil slumped and fell on the ground. Utterly devoid of any sort of movement. He was broken. 

Dante watched as Vergil fell, looking at Saito with hot rage. Sorry Tenkata. This is gonna be quick." Dante said to the giant rhino, adding Wind chakra into the nose of the Boss and flying at supersonic speeds, piercing through the armour, and sucking the blood out. The giant giant was being reduced to nothing and it decided to leave before it got worse. 

"Boss! Get those refugees out of here. You know where to go." the giant mosquito gave an affirmative and sped off towards the biant bear and the burning amaterasu.

"Kiya! Get Vergil!" Dante shouted but didn't need to. She was already on the move, her eyes looking to the ground making sure there was no contact. She had been trained by Mio, often called her successor in the field of medicine, but more than that she had taught her her awesome array of Earth jutsu. First, she had to get rid of that fire stopping the Jashin escaping. Slamming her palms to the ground, the earth once again shuddered and split open, the rocks that the black fire were on, falling deep underground, where they would continue to burn. She closed the gap, allowing the Jashin safe passage. The Bossquito was keeping the giant Bear occupied.

_________________________________

The Inuzuka contingent of the group were chasing after the refugees and saw Miyako and Taiyo. "Gatsuuga!" Four swirling vortex came hurtling towards the pair of fleeing genin.

____________________________

Ike sprinted with Kagami for the Hospital but the ANBU were in the way. They looked Siyatsu and Takeo and they cleared a path for them with a simple elemental jutsu. It was the power they put into it, even though it was but a C rank. The two nodded as they fled.

Ike ran up to Petero. "I think there are some people in that hospital building. They can't move tooo well so we'll have to move them. I mean it'll be hard but I thin we can do it. But what's going on Why is everyone attacking everyone. I don't think its a festival or anything, I'm pretty sure that wasn't on the calendar but I could be wrong because I don't even have a calender. And why...!" Kagami hit his head and he stopped

"It's like a snooze button" she said smiling. "But he's right sensei, he need to evacuate the hospital and find a way out." She notice  heavily dressed boy, clearly bloodied. 

"Shit!"

"I know him! he was in my class. It's Gun!" Ike said pointing to Gan

________________________________

Kratos. 

His muscles were still sore, the one by his waist had torn previously but the medical staff had patched it up somewhat. It would take time but he'd be back. 

He wsn't even sure where he was walking too. He had no purpose. A rogue ninja for hire? Like a prostitute? Never! He needed somethinga little more worthwhile. He had walked into the Fire country and everything was strange here. He had disgarded his headband and anysort of ninja attire. Right now he was just a man, with many scars on his body

He approached a small town and was glad for the rest. He sat at an all you could eat place and began eating quantities that the staff were worried over. Though they were insane he missed Mion's insane rants and constant lusting over him. He missed Scorpions smart ass comments. He just missed the company.

He continued to eat, expressionless.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2009)

Koyaiba and Ali entered the small diner together. Koyaiba had stashed his leaf headband away where nobody could see it, and the two sat down in a booth at the corner.

They ordered quickly, eager for the waitress to leave. As soon as she was out of earshot, they began talking in low voices.

"What now?" Ali asked.

"We need more people. Others, loyal to our cause."

"But who? Who would join 2 rouge genin on a quest to conquer the world? Even you have to admit, that's pretty pathetic."

"Other rouge genin." Koyaiba said grimly. "Do you remember anyone from the chunin exams who might want to join us?"

"Well....maybe. The cloud team, Kuro, Mion, and Scorpion. The freak from the mist that fought Hinote."  She paused for a moment. "Come to think of it, Hinote might be a good choice too. But we don't know where any of them are."

"Most likely in their respective villages. We know Hinote is either heading for the rain with the rest of the refugees or staying in Konoha."

"Well let's pray he went to the rain, because we'll have a hard time getting into Konoha." Koyaiba nodded grimly. Their food was brought to them and they ate in pensive silence. After finishing, they stood to leave.

"Holy shit." Koyaiba breathed. "Ali...it's him. Kratos."

"What, no....by the great Jashin, you're-"

"Don't do that."

"Oh. Right. Sorry. It really is him. Kratos." The two friends looked at each other and nodded. They slipped into Kratos' stall. 

"Kratos." Koyaiba said in a low voice. Kratos just stared. "I have a proposition......"

*Several minutes later....*

"So," Koyaiba said, holding out his hand to shake. "What do you say?"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 4, 2009)

Kratos kept eating.

He looked at Ali. He remembered her, just like he did with every single Jashin prisoner there was. To get to his level, he was responsible for torturing the victims himself and though he hadn't laid a finger on Ali, he wondered if Mion or Scorpion had.

An organisation. Peace but their kind of peace, under their rules. Koyaiba seemed like a competent shinobi, at least for a chuunin. They would need more, much more to have a chance at their ambition. It seemed like an unsurpassable mountain. It was exactly those types of challenges that he relished. 

"A grand scheme indeed." he finished what was on his plate and stood up. "Very well. I shall join. I know a few people that may be interested in joining." Kratos thought about his former teammates. Not only them but a few others. "Blood will spill and people will die, at the end we shall use their corpses as a throne and demand that we are obeyed. People are weak and need to be told what to do, leave it to them and they will destroy everything. This is the only kind of peace I am interested in." 

He clenched his powerful fist. A purpose had been shown to him by the fates. They had deemed him worthy enough to rule with an iron fist. He perhaps did not grasp the good intentions as well as Koyaiba but he would be useful nonetheless


----------



## Kuno (Jul 4, 2009)

_Kiya..._

Once she knew the path was clear for the refugees to get through,  Kiya turned her attention to Saito, her hand glowed green. She fully intended to rip the bastards heart out.

"Perhaps Mio could not raise a hand to the ones she loved, but right now, love is the furthest thing I could ever feel for scum like you" she spat. She sped towards Saito, listening for any attacks as her eyes continued to watch the ground. She had gone up against Vergil's sharingan countless times. She knew it was going to be a tough fight.

******************************

_Tenka..._

Biting her lip Tenka looked back as her friends battled.  ?I can?t just leave them?? she muttered taking a step in their direction.  It was then that one of the children whimpered in fear.  ?But, I have to?? Tenka uttered looking down at the children.  ?Come let?s go.  Move as fast as you can!  Pick the little ones up if you have to?? she snapped grabbing a small child and practically tossing them on her back.  She began to run the children right behind her.

******************************

_Mugan..._

?Let?s go?? Mugan stood intending to follow the Tenreiken through the village.

?Wait?? Hiato said putting a hand on Mugan?s arm and pointing to the trees below.  ?What is that bastard up to??

?Kira??  Mugan?s eyes narrowed as he saw the Nara.  ?I will never understand what happened to him.?

?Should we do something??  Hiato looked down at the man.

?Not right now.  To much other stuff to do.  But, I will shove that camera up his ass one day?? with those final words the pair followed the others toward the hospital.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jul 4, 2009)

_..............dance. _

A vague shape, small, unassuming. Light, delicate. Perched on a tall powerpole, a shadowed figure watched the fighting down below with disenchanted green eyes that seemed to glow with holy golden light.

_...............sing._

The sounds of war echoed loud, and cries split the air into pieces. A raging inferno was behind the small figure, now obviously a child. Roaring as it devoured what had once been an elegant, peaceful home, the fire ravaged everything the child had once known as death cries from those still within reached the boy's ears.

_..............scream. Cry. And then die._

Standing up, the tails of an elegant green jacket flared out behind Soraio Tenrai, as his long, womanish dark hair flowed out with a life of its own. On his back was the only thing left of his old life; the long nodachi called Reiki, his treasure, his heart.....his partner. The simple blade, sheathed in red, wrapping in silk cloth, seemed to be crying with sorrow. Soraio's own face as passive, as unassuming as the icey surface of a frozen lake. Drawing a small object from his pocket, the thirteen year old Genin put the patch over his left eye. Raising his head, he howled at the uncaring sky above.

_Mom and Dad....they chose the wrong side,_ Soraio thought bitterly. _But in killing them...these people have chosen the wrong side as well; the side that is against ME._ Removing Reiki from his back, Soraio withdrew the long blade from saya, then put the sheath back in its proper place, cocking the giant sword over his shoulder with one hand due to the weight. "I'll kill them," he said to himself. "As the wind sings and dances a dance of death, so too will I roar and howl like a hurricane, taking away the life that they have squandered...."

Dropping down to the streets above, Soraio leaped into the unholy fray......


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jul 4, 2009)

Miyako jumps high above the incoming Inuzukas, barely avoiding their attack. While in the air he make a few quick handseals, '_Goukakyuu no Jutsu!_' he shouts in his mind, spitting out a large flame at the shinobis ending there attack and dropping to the ground. There were two dogs and two ninja. "Dogs...I hate dogs..." Miyako mutters to himself. He didn't want to hurt the shinobi that wanted the refugees out or else it would lead them to believe that he was against them


----------



## Vergil (Jul 4, 2009)

Dante watched as Kiya sped towards Saito. He wanted to finish his battle against Hiruma quickly but it would not go as easy as planned. This guy was laegues stronger than him. His only option was a mind game, fortunately he knew exactly which button to press.

"Ok, wait. Now we can pummel each other, but you really think and Uchiha should be in charge of the village." Dante said throwing his arms up in a dramatic fashion. "They rely too much on their eyes and both of us know that there are ways to get round that. Now Mio, she could bitchslap those fuckers down. I'm pretty sure we could too."

"You would join? The Hyuuga clan? Put aside this notion of equality and..." he started

"Whoa whoa. No, I ain't joining you but, he's already used his Tsukiyomi and the Ameretto. He'll be low on chakra. We can take him, you me and Kiya." Dante said. Hiruma lowered his hands. He knew it was a ploy but he had a point. When else would Saito ever be this vulnerable. A summoning, two mangekyou techniques, he had to be feeling it.

"Very well. A truce, however after that its over and we shall resume." He said shifting his stance slightly.

"Right on." Dante said. He knew Saito, he knew he had a trick up his sleeve, and Kira would be back to keep him in check. He needed enough time to get Vergil out of there and retreat. The kids were far enough and he hoped they were protecting who they could.

Dante noticed Minori pounding on the gates, he had noticed her a while back but was preoccupied. He couldn't help as it would give away his intentions. 

"Shit...this is tricky." He thought

-------------------------------------------

Kagami looked up to the sky and saw Soraio.

"Yo, Hey!" She shouted, "Which side you on, ass kicked or not ass kicked...cos depending on your answer I'm gonna kick your ass. 

"Yeah!" Ike shouted as he approached Gan. He was no doctor but knew blood everywhere wasn't good. 

"We need to get him to Kiya sensei." Kagami said looking at the curtains being drawn in the hospital and the door locking, "I don't think they're gonna be much help."


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jul 4, 2009)

Soraio's Reiki flashed, severing bone and muscle as he removed the arm of an extremely enraged civilian who was attacking him. The boy didn't even blink at the callous destruction of the man, turning his eye on Kagami. "I'm not on the side of those who favor exclusion," he replied bluntly. "Are you with Kira's people? If you are.....I'll kill you here. It won't bring back my parents, but it'll be a nice start."

Holding the bloodied katana on his shoulder again, adjusting his center of gravity to balance the the weight....everything about Soraio's stance was shining perfection, finely honed skill beaten and forged into him by his father, then sharpened by anger. The windy child with no cares at all had gone to sleep, and his dark twin had come out to play.....


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jul 4, 2009)

Miyako looks around as the Inuzukas prepared another attack. '_Shit..._' he thinks to himself. He looks around slowly, he needed someway of proving to these two that he was on their side. Miyako looked behind him at the Jashin refugee that was cowering in fear. He turns his back to the two Inuzukas and walks over to the small child who looked to be about nine. "This will all be over fast, I promise." Miyako says to the young boy in a assuring tone. He walks behind the small child and grabs the back of his shirt, he takes out two kunai and holds them between his fingers. Without blinking an eye Miyako stabs the two kunai into the young boys throat, one on each side. He was careful to miss the real vital spots so the boy just coughed up a load of blood, gagging heavily as he gasped for air. Miyako takes out a shuriken and shoves it into the back of the boys neck, tearing the skin apart. He takes out the shuriken quickly and forces one of his fingers into the wound, blood slowly creeping down his finger as the gash gets wider. Miyako continually adds another finger to the increasingly large wound. 

Miyako had forced the wound in the refugees neck to open as wide as the shinobi's fist. He slowly forces his fist into the bloody gash, causing screams to emit from the young boy. Miyako laughs sadistically in pleasure as blood covers his hand and runs down his forearm. He forces his entire fist and some of his forearm into the wound, slowly scratching out flesh from the inside, his fist burting out of the front of the refugees next, blood thoroughly coating his hand and most of his  forearm. Miyako retracts his arm and licks a long stream of blood off of it, "Tasty..." he mutters to himself.

The two Inuzukas stare in shock and disgust at the bloody ritual that just happened before them. They stopped making handseals to the jutsu they were going to perform and wave for Miyako to follow them. Miyako walks to the two men as the escort him up the wall and into Konoha. They appeared to be slightly afraid but Miyako disregarded it and jumped down the other side of the wall, landing gracefully in a tree that rose a good distance off the ground. Then he dropped down to the streets, seeing the destruction before him, Miyako slowly shakes his head. He couldn't worry about this yet he had other business to take care of, and with that he walked off to the Uchiha district slowly approaching his parent's house.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 4, 2009)

Minori kept up her assault on the gates of Konoha. Her she was tearing the skin off of her knuckles to the point where you could see the meat under her skin. She would quickly stop the bleeding and continue her assault on the door.

_"Mom....Dad....please be safe"_ was all Minori could think about as she let her taijutsu skills loose on the door. A futile effort some would think as sthe door didn't, budge or for that matter had any serious dent.

"You...will....OPEN! GALE WIND PALM!" Minori gave a furious thurst of her palm that sent an unsually strong gust of wind hurdling towards the gate. The impact finally gave some results as the door cracked and creeked open a little.

Minori looked in awe at what she did, but quickly came back to her senses.

"I have to keep going!"

_Inside Konoha_
Takeo held up his scythe in the path of the ANBU who were trying to chase after Kagami and Ike.

"I'm on your side, but I don't condone the attempted killing of civilans even when they're in the way. So you will not do the same thing understood!" Takeo scolded. He gave a narrow look behind himself and watched the retreating figures of Ike and Kagami hoping they would escape safe and sound before turning his attention back to the ANBU infront of him.

"Now....if you think your that tough" Takeo said in a low voice as he assumed a fighting stance grabbing his scythe with both hands.

"Then try me...."

_Back in Suna_
Hitomi sat over her student in the hospital room simply praying that he would be alright. He check in was postponed, because ofthe attack from what was said to be a tailed beast causing his condition to worsen some.

_"Please....get better Takao"_ Hitomi whispered to herself. The room was quiet and Atsuko and Leiko were nowhere to be found until Hitomi heared yelling coming from the hall way.

"Where the hell *WERE YOU ATSUKO*!" Leiko screamed at her teammate as she pined her up against the wall outside. Atsuko didn't try to fight back knowing that she was upset over Takao.

"I know your mad Leiko, *BUT DON'T TRY TO PUT THE BLAME ON ME! I HAD A MATCH JUST LIKE YOU DID*!" Atsuko screamed back at her which only fueled the fire.

"You won by a no-show you should have been back before Takao collasped and maybe he wouldnt' be in the condition he is now." Leiko said letting her up off the wall. "To think your consider the best medic in our age group HA! Your skills aren't even up to par with a genin's to think I considered you an equal" Leiko spat.

*SMACK*
The sound ecohed through the hallways of the hospital as Leiko held her cheek.

"Just because your upset don't think you can get away with everything you say Leiko" Atsuko told her bitterly.

"My medical skills are only up to par with a genin? This coming from a fool who couldn't even see that her oppoent was going easy on her. He could have killed you anytime he wanted to you know why? Because you are weak and boast about being better than everyone when infact your nothing!" The two stared at each other the words spoked by both of them hurt each other deeply, but both were to proud of themseleves to say sorry to the other. Leiko began to walk slowly by Atsuko and stop directly next to her. They both stood that way for what seemd like hours, but only minutes had pased before before Leiko walked passed her and out the hospital doors.

_"She thinks she can talk to me like that!?"_ Leiko thought in her mind walking down the destroyed streets of Suna.

_"I'll show her......"_ Leiko exited the gates of Suna and began her long walk back to Kumo by herself. She would sit infront of the gate and just think she needed to be alone at the moment.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 5, 2009)

Yuukaku awoke to the sound of water dripping from the cave's ceiling to the floor. It was light, with small holes peppering the stone, and in this light he could see a child rushing into the cave's entrance, soaked with rain. He heard the thunder as the boy got closer.

Suddenly, the child saw Yuukaku and froze in his tracks. He bowed down low, and immediately apologised - 'I'm sorry Mr. Hermit sir! I'll leave you in peace.'

He turned to run back into the rain, but Yuukaku shouted after him.

'Wait!' the boy turned, 'come here'. The child turned back again and approached cautiously. He had jet black hair that hid his eyes, and Yuukaku parted it to reveal them - they were strange; amethyst, marbled. 'What's your name, boy?'

'Hei, sir.'

Yuukaku tilted his head, and smiled.

'Hei? You have fascinating eyes...'


----------



## Vergil (Jul 5, 2009)

Kagami and Ike

Kagami looked up at the sword weilding man. "Haha! not like you could kill me. I'm so awesome that it's a mere dream for you!" she said haughtily, striking a sexy pose, "But fortnately you don't get to find that out cos I'm not with those jackasses there" she pointed to the ANBU that Takeo was facing. She heard a grunt as Ike lifted Gan over his head, like a weightlifter lifting for the world record.

Kagami was impressed that Ike could even lift Gan as he took a few steps. 

"Ok I get it, you're strong. Now hand him over before you get even shorter." Kagami said. Ike froze.

"Is that why I'm so short? cos I've been carrying heavy things? From now on I'll not carry anything, not even my clothes" Ike began to take off his attire

"Don't! Please!" Kagami said taking Gan off the little man. "Sword dude, why don't you come with us? We're gonna bust outta here with this old man." 

Kagami was trying to remain as upbeat as possible but as soon as she looked at Takeo and Mio's grave she started to well up. She shook out of it. "It's us against Konoha...how you like the sound of those odds?" Kagami said straining a smile.

______________________________________________


Kratos, Koyaiba and Ali moved on. They soon reached another village after a few hours travel and this one was nowhere near as in good shape as the one Kratos had left. There were bodies stren across the ground, men, women and children alike. The local police had been ineffectve and all the shinobi meant to be protecting the village had abandoned their posts to go back to Konoha.

Kratos leant down to inspect the body. It was her, it had to be. 

"MION!" Kratos bellowed and almost instantly a blood covered Mion came infront of them. 

"Kratos! You came for me?" she said flying into his arms in some deranged fashion. Her eyes were blank, there was nothing there.

"Mion...what's the meaining of this?" he asked coarsely

"What do you mean? I'm just doing what I finally get to do." she said, "No-one holding me back anymore. I'm free!" she said laughing but tears coming down her eyes. "Ahahahaha!" 

"By the Gods, you've gone insane." Kratos said stepping back. he glanced back at Koyaiba, wondering if it was still ok for her to join as Kratos himself didn't know.

"Insane? Don't be ridiculous! I'm just having some fun. Letting my hair down. This is my Happiness!" she grinned. The she noticed Koyaiba. "YOU?! You...I ...you were on HIS team. Kaion. The Uchiha!" she rushed over to him and grabbed his legs

"Please...you have to tell me where he is. I have to show him my answer. If you kill everyone then no-one can get hurt!" she said quite madly. "This is what peace is!"

"I don't know where he is..." Koyaiba started

"No. You must!" She screamed kissing his feet "I'll do anything! Anything! I'll let you do anything to me! Tell me!" she started tearing off her clothes. Kratos grabbed her off Koyaiba.

"CALM YOURSELF!" but she was past hearing. She was tossed on the ground. She crawled to a corpse and started tearing at it.

"This is what we have to fight for. This is a result of this current system." Koyaiba said. "Kratos, I leave it up to you whether you want her to accompany us or not, but you will be responsible."

Kratos looked down at the shell of a person that was his team mate. "I want the Raikage." he said and went over to bind her and gag her, lifting her over his shoulder "I shall show no quarter when I face him."

________________________________________

Suna (sorry for taking so long )

The kazekage was reading a manga. That's what he did. There was a distant rumbling and he knew there was imminent danger "Ah...it's not that close yet..." he said flipping through the pages. "Aw...man I wish I had a bankai!"

His assistant burst into the room. "SENA!...sama. Get your ass out there!" Her voice was angry and somewhat shocked

"Ah I can get there in no time...don't worry about it." he yawned

"NOW!" she said dragging him off his bed

"Fine. Damn you're worse than my mom was." he said stretching. He pulled his leg up and stretched his hamstring. "Right. See ya!"

And just like that he disappeared. Mere moments later he arrived next to the Mizukage.

"Yo! So you got an angry thing here huh? Well a good solid punch to the face should sort it out yeah?" he said winding up his fist


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 5, 2009)

Sena the Kazekage

(Sunagakure)

Sena had landed on one of Akura's whales and began to wind up his punch. ''You're late'' The soft spoken Mizukage said as the Jinchuuriki stared the two down. ''I'm here now ain't I?'' The lazy Kazekage responded as he continued to stretch his tense muscles.

The beast roared and swung it's bone claw at the two, The rock whale blocked the attack as the Kazekage jumped in the air. The Mizukage formed some hand signs as a whirlpool of water surrounded him. ''RASENGAN!'' The kazekage called out as the ball of wind surrounded itself with the raging waters. The makeshift whirlpool slammmed into the jinchuuriki as it skidded back.

The bones on it's body began to crack as another tail began to sprout. It's body completly covered in an unstable chakra as the beast starts to reach it's peek. ''Hey have you read the new BEACH chapter?!'' The kazekage asked excitedly at the Mizukage. ''Focus'' Akura said trying to get Sena back on track. The beast roared as the battle reached it's climax. 
(Konoha)

Siyatsu punched two of the charging ANBU before turning his attention to the guarded gate. ''SUMMONING JUTSU!'' A giant centipede charged through the ground and slammed into the gate creating an opening. ''KAGAMI, KID GO! ESCAPE WHILE YOU CAN! I'LL HOLD THEM OFF FOR AS LONG AS I CAN! NOW GO!'' Siyatsu called out as he continued to fight off ANBU.

(Ooc: Vergil Ill let you finish the jinchuuriki match)


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 5, 2009)

*Shibato VS The ANBU!! *

(The Jounin faces off against the very comrades who helped him protect the village!!)

"Pledge your allegience to Kira Nara and the new Hokage Saito Uchiha and you're execution will be spared Shibato Kisuke" A female Anbu spoke unsheathing her long Katana. Shibato laughed to himself before speaking "So Kira's behind this huh, No surprise that man was always filled with hate" Shibato's comment seemed to struck a nerve with one of the ANBU "HE IS RESTORING KONOHA'S GLORY! KONOHA'S PRIDE! SOMETHING YOU WILL NEVER UNDERSTAND!!!" The angered ANBU charged towards the Jounin blade in hand as he unleashed a ferocious swipe of his sword.

Shibato ducked and latched unto the mans hand gripping tightly gaining control of the blade. He delivered a powerful jaw breaking palm strike to the face which sent the ANBU flying back dropping his katana. "Can't let them get into the tunnel!" Shibato thought as Kagami, Ike, Petero, and Sousuke had escaped in it. The rest of the ANBU charged towards Shibato as he dodged most of the swings with deadly precision delivering blow after blow with each counter. The jounin cocked back ready to send a powerful punch aimed at the ANBU leader but felt several wires wrap around his arm.

SWOOSH!!!!

The blood sprayed on the floor as the ANBU leader sliced at Shibato's left eye causing a bloodcurtling scream to echo from his gullet. "AAAAAAAAHHHHHH!" Shibato called out as the restrictive wires were let go as he clenched at the bloody wound. "One last chance, Kisuke, join us or die" The ANBU leader spoke with cold militance as he traced Shibato's neck with his sword. He panted heavily as the wound depleted his stamina. "My loyalty" The ANBU all looked at the man ready to hear his words. 

"My loyalty lies to the one true Hokage, MIO-SAMA!" with that Shibato rose plunging his kunai deep into the ANBU's leader chest. The other ANBU's quickly impaled the jounin at all sides with their respective Katana's, the cold steel invading multiple organs as his mouth filled to the brim with blood. Shibato's grip on the kunai weakned as the piece of metal dropped to the floor. The strength of his body escaped as the blood cascaded down the several blades as they were exulted from his numerous wounds. He quickly dropped to his knees as his eyesight began to blur.

The blood began to seep from his body as he lied lifelessly on the ground, The red liquid entering the cracks of the uneven terrain. Shibato's vision fixated itself on a lone plant that had seemed to survive through the harsh enviornment as it forced itself out of the ground absorbing sunlight. Shibato's thoughts for some reason drifted to that of his family and friends, His life had been one of battle and even though he was quite young had amassed quite a reputation within the village.The ANBU stood around watching Shibato struggle to reach the lone leaf, His hand collasping to the ground as it kicked up a small amount of dirt. The leaf that hunged on for dear life on the plant plucked and swayed to the ground landing atop of Shibato's hand.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 5, 2009)

*The 3rd member!!*

(With Himawari by his side Rakiyo, goes out to search for the third member of KIZU who will it be?!)

Deep within a room with hundreds of computers, shinobi go to work filing away all the information of all the criminals that have been captured over the years. The database goes as far as the times when Orochimaru use to roam the earth. The shinobi were mainly Chunin whose battle skill was sub par and were better suited to grunt work rather then physical labor. The doors to room open, the bright light invading the room, Rakiyo and Himawari stood at the doorway.

"Hey who the hell are you!?" One of them said as he got up from his desk. Himawari flashed him a card that she had been given by Doroshi incase they were stopped. "Top secret bub, The KIZU need to see your files" One of the men nearly fell out of his chair from the mention of the name. "The KIZU!?" Rakiyo walked into a room with the same pissed off scowl he seemed to always carry. "Show me Kenkou Saranji's file" Rakiyo said with authority in his voice the man typed away as he brought up the prisoners file.

"Kenkou Saranji? Whose he?" Himawari asked trying to catch a glimpse of the mans photo over Rakiyo's shoulder. "A former Rain ninja who got captured on a failed esponiage mission. I came across it from the book Doroshi gave me" Rakiyo said as he began to type something in the computer. "What a-a-are you doing sir?" The man at the station asked nervously. "Freeing Kenkou, I'm giving him a free pass. His skills are needed for what i have in mind" Rakiyo said as he finished typing into the computer."But you can't!" The man yelled only to meet Himawari's fist to his face collasping to the floor. "Didn't ya hear me before square, Top Secret KIZU buisness. Now tell us where his cell is" Himawari said stepping on the mans hand. 

The man tried to push Himawari's foot off of his hands but didn't have the strength to. "Section C, Cell 345, on the 3rd floor" A woman said standing up. "Let's go" Rakiyo said as him and Himawari left. The man was quickly helped up by the other shinobi's there as they watched the KIZU members leave. "So why him?" Himawari asked playing with Rakiyo's blonde hair who seemed unamused. "He has the potential of being a great assest if used correctly now come on" Rakiyo said as the two began to head off to their destination. "Miyako will have to wait for the time being" Rakiyo thought as they headed off.

(Konohagakure Prison, Section C, Cell 345, 3rd Floor)

The cell is dark, No windows in sight only four cold hard concrete walls. The bed in the room is broken and a young man sits on one of the ends and mimicks smoking a cigarette. "Man imaginary smoking just doesn't cut it, I need the real thing" He said tracing his lips with his fingers. His hair was purple and had light green eyes, He wore the standard orange jumpsuit given to all the prisoners in Konoha as he looked around the room. His skin began to crawl and for the first time in a long while he became excited "Somethings about to happen" He said as he looked at the thick metal door that separated him from the world.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jul 5, 2009)

Taiyo looked at Miyako with disgust. He couldn't believe he would do such a thing. "Why Miyako..." was all he could manage. He knew Miyako was stronger than him, so he wouldn't be able to stop him. As Miyako walked away into the village, he just looked with disgust. He looked back at the two Inuzukas, unsheathing his blades and getting ready to attack.

The first to attack were the Inuzuka's dogs. They lunged at Taiyo, but he was prepared. He stabbed his right blade into the right dog, and his left blade into the left dog. He pinned them to the ground, tearing through their stomachs and keeping their bodies there.

"Fighting behind animals. Your clan is pathetic. Nothing but a bunch of pussies that make their dogs die while they cower behind their lifeless bodies, wishing they had trained themselves more than their dogs." he said with a smile. The older Inuzuka had more self control, but the younger didn't. He began to prepare a Gatsuuga, and that was exactly what Taiyo wanted. He began swinging his blades in a circular motion above his head right when the Inuzuka got close, decapitating his head as it spun and hit the ground, still spinning.

"Your dog is dead...your brother the same...now its just you...you will regret starting a fight with me." he said. They both charged at each other, punching and kicking. Taiyo had activated his Byakugan and got a good few Gentle Fist hits in, as the Inuzuka began to tire. When the Inuzuka prepared to hit again, Taiyo took out his right blade, and both the Inuzuka's fist and the blade charged at each other, the blade obviously proving superior. The blade embedded itself deep within the Inuzuka's arm, making it all the way to his elbow. The Inuzuka screamed in pain and agony, stumbling backwards as Taiyo pulled the blade out.

And then he disappeared in a cloud of smoke.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 5, 2009)

_With Saito..._
"Do you see the power that you could have," Saito tells Vergil, "The power to do good and bring justice to this world!" 

He glances away from Vergil with an annoyed face, severing his connection with the Jounin. It's been years since he's used the Mangekyou Sharingan like this. The last time was over ten years ago in fact. He's had to conserve its use for obvious reasons. Which is why he can still see, but its only prolonging the inevitable of course. 

As Kiya steps up to Saito he looks at her with an impassive face, "Why do you fight me? I did not murder your mentor, they did!" he points at the refugees. Saito's Mangekyo Sharingan swirls back to normal and he opens both eyes, they look slightly bloodshot with veins spiraling around them. He won't need anything close to the Mangekyou Sharingan to crush this one. 

_With Gan...._
Gan grunts in pain and in his mind he thinks that he's being lifted up into the air by the Hobbit character Frodo Baggins from his favorite book series, _The Lord of The Leaves_. 

As the Hobbit hands him off to a female Ninja he takes off his sunglasses and rubs his bleary eyes, "Is this a dream from the medication?" he asks in a daze.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 5, 2009)

*Cell 345*

(Kumogakure)

The Raikage leans back against his leather chair as a burst of cold air enters the room. The hanged wall scrolls shaking rapidly as the gust picks up speed, The mountainous range made Kumogakure a very secure place though just as inhospitable if one took the terrain to lightly. The Raikage opens his eyes to find Shiden standing in the room wearing a more battle orientated apparell. 

Shiden's long spiky dark blue hair ended around his waist; He now wore a long black trench coat that split in two at the botto. The Uchiha clan symbol dance on both coat tails as beneath the long cloak rested numerous belts and bolts. He carried a belt with a pouch which was stacked with all sorts of medicine's in case the situation called for it. His cheeks and eyes had garnered wrinkles over the years of extensive use of the Mangekyo Sharingan. "Lord Shiden" The Raikage spoke as he got up to his feet.

Shiden raised his hand instructing the man to sit down. "Did you send out the requests?" Shiden spoke anticipation in his voice, He was able to move his body as strength flowed through his veins; a feeling he missed quite dearly. "Yes the birds should arrive in no less then 2 days" The Raikage spoke as he shuffled some papers out of the way. "Excellent. I'm going to visit someone so you'll be in charge while i'm gone. I expect no fuck up's got it" Shiden's demeanor quickly changing as his Sharingan activated at the end of the sentence. 

The three tomoe's swirled examining the man, The Raikage quickly bowed and assured him nothing would happen to mess up his plans. Shiden walked passed the Raikage and removed a giant sword that was on display behind him. It belonged to the first Raikage and it was a symbol of their power. Shiden strapped it to his back before heading towards the doorway. He signaled goodbye at the nervous kage as he left the room.

(Konohagakure, Cell 345)

Kendou continued to examine the steel door, he was trying to decipher what was going to happen. He didn't know what yet but he could feel it in his bones that things were about to shake up. Kendou started nervously smoking an imaginary cigarette as his body shook with each puff. "Come on, Come on, The anticipation's killing me" He was rocking back and forth now in a crazy demeanor. "Come on, Come on" He said taking another long drag of his pretend cancer stick. Throwing on the floor and crushing it as if it where real he pulled out another one from a make shift box and placed it in his mouth.

His light green eyes as bright as a cats in the darkness as he watched the heavy steel door start to creek open. The light silhoutteing two figure's standing in the doorway who peeked in the room. Taking a long puff he asked "Who the hell are you?" Kendou asked with a nonchalant attitude despite rocking back and forth like a maniaxc. "Kendou Sanjirabi" Rakiyo spoke slowly and delibratly. "HEY THATS MY NAME TOO!" Kendou said with exitcment in his voice. "You're coming with us" Rakiyo said as his eyes peered into the darkness. Kendou's expression changed as well as his tone of voice "I don't think so..."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jul 5, 2009)

Miyako walks down the streets of Konoha, seeing a small skirmish here and there. He stayed out of the way of most people, using back alleys and such to get to his destination. What normally would've been a short walk if he used the main streets became a very long walk as a result of using all back alleys.

After about half an hour of walking he made it to a desolate house in the Uchiha district, it seemed to be virtually unscathed. Miyako slides off his black sandals and walks into his house slowly, sliding open the door quietly. His mother sat on the ground with a small cup of tea in her hand, his baby brother sleeping soundly in a crib a few feet away. His mother stood up and hugged him tightly "What are you doing here?!" his mother asked frantically. "I have some unfinished business with...him" Miyako says referring to his father. As he starts to walk away his mother grabs his wrist and spins him around, as Miyako is spun around he activates his sharingan and glares furiously at his mother. He punches her in the middle of her face but she doesn't resist. "Kill me..." she says queitly to her son, and he happily obliges. Miyako pulls out a kunai and slowly slides it across her wrists and her throat. The blood poured out of her body at a steady flow, he continues to cut her open for about twenty minutes until he heard movement from another part of his house. He stood up from his mother's corpse and walks back to his father's bedroom. Miyako dripped with his mother's blood.

Miyako's father walks into the hallway that his son was walking down, "So have you come to kill me, have you?" he asks Miyako solemnly. "Yes." Miyako says firmly, slowly taking off the black shirt that he wore over his sleeveless fishnet shirt. His father nods some, "So be it..." he said as he walked down the hallway in the opposite direction of Miyako, his son following slowly.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 5, 2009)

*Rakiyo VS Kendou!!*

(The prisoner refuses, Rakiyo will not take it lying down)

"I wasn't asking you" Rakiyo said as drew a kunai from his holster "I'm telling you, You're coming with us" The artificial light gleamed off the finely crafted steel. "Eat a dick" Kendou responded as he blew imaginary smoke from his mouth. Rakiyo grilled the defiant prisoner "So be it...If you won't come quietly, then i'll HAVE TO TAKE YOU BY FORCE!" Rakiyo called out as he unleashed the Kunai at Kendou. Kendou quickly spun of the kunai's direction and charged straight towards the blonde genin.

Himawari stepped in as she unleashed a ferocious kicked aimed at his head. Kendou caught the attack and slammed Himawari against the wall and then turned his attention back to the genin. Kendou delivered a powerful punch that Rakiyo barely avoided; BAM!! The unfortunate wall dented in from the force as Rakiyo wrapped ninja wires around the criminals arm. Kendou pulled back sending Rakiyo flying in the opposite direction. Focusing his chakra Rakiyo recovered in midair running along the walls of the narrow hallway running lightning through the wires.

The lightning chakra began to numb the criminal's arm as Himawari returned the previous hit with a kick to the abdomen sending him skidding back a bit. Rakiyo cut the wire as to no be dragged by the criminal. "It's been a while since i had some fun" Kendou made his way up to his feet. His skin began to turn grey and a stone like pattern began to decorate his body. His voice turned almost demonic as he yelled out "LETS GO BITCH!" He screamed as he ran through the hallway colliding into Himawari like a linebacker. Her body falling to the wayside like debris as the criminal charged towards Rakiyo.

The hallway walls suffered severe damaged as the brute rushed through the narrow corridor. Rakiyo quickly placed his hands together as lightning Chakra quickly built and formed an orb of lightning. The two charged at one another as the two collided head on "RAIKYUU!" Rakiyo called out. BOOOM!!! The smoke filled the narrow area as debris and smoke clouds covered the area. Pebbles and other loose stone rain down as Himawari tried to decipher who had won the collision.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 5, 2009)

A loud crash was heared sending debris and a huge chunk of the gate flying pass Minori's head. All her efforts to break the gate down had finally paid off she didn't break the gate herself, but it was weakened because of her constant assault on it. Minori got up off her knees and ran passed the giant centipede running as fast as her legs would carry her.

The city was still in disarray with fight's going on here and there, but that wasn't Minori's concern at the moment her concern was to find her parents. It wasn't long before came before her rather large victorain style house and almost breaking down the door as she forced herself in. The inside of the house was dark and seemed to have been empty for hours.

"*MOM*....*DAD*! Are you here!?" She called out walking down the halls of her home. Each room she looked in was the same as the others. The rooms were all dark, but neat as if the place had been cleaned up recently though the questioned still lingered around in Minori's head.

"Where are my parents?" There was some hope as the house was still intact so an educated guess told Minori there was no struggle. She decided to make use of this time and go up to her room to fetch some important things. She rummaged through her things taking stuff here and there a book on medicene and a book on the Sannin she had bought awhile back. She heared a little voice inside her head tell her to open the book and she did so. A folded it up piece of paper fell out of the book hitting the ground softly.

Minori bent down to pick it up while examining it for a short while before unfolding it. Minori stared at the paper and gave a small chuckle.

"It's the apology letter Kaion wrote to me sometime back." The picture was sucky as if a child had drawn it, but Minori guessed Kaion must have worked on it a while in order to even get the person to look the way he did. The letter read:



_"I've seen monkey's draw better than this.....and ironically that what Kaion reminds me of too....a monkey "_ Minori thought, but even though she thought little of it she couldn't bring herself to throw it away instead she put it into her pouch and walked out the front door.

"Alright....let's get out of here." Minori took of in the direction of the gate again.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 5, 2009)

*Rakiyo VS Kendou (The End)*

The smoke began to settle and clear, The rain of debris calming down as well as visibility returned to the hallway. Himawari stood up wiping the dust off of her face as she tried to search for survivors. The absence of smoke revealed Rakiyo on his knees coughing wiping the dirt from his hair. Kendou lied on the floor laughing he sat atop and Rakiyo took a fightning stance. "Hmm...Your pretty fun" Kendou said as he looked for his fake cancer sticks.

Rakiyo threw a pack of real ones at him that landed on his lap. "OH THANK GOD!" The rain genin called out as he frantically struggled to open it placing it in his mouth. Rakiyo used a spark of lightning to ignite the dangerous stick. The ninja took a long drag of the cigarette as the poisonous smoke filled his lungs. Rakiyo stood up and wiped off the remaining debris off of him. Kendou let out the smoke and looked at the two. "Yeah i'll join you" He said as he laughed to himself.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 5, 2009)

_Kiya…_

“Minori!”  Kiya screamed watching the girl rush through the gate.  Her mind was undecided when she skidded to a halt before the man that seemed to have been declared Hokage.  Kiya gritted her teeth and glanced in Vergil’s direction.  “Damn it…” she muttered looking back at Saito.  

“For some reason I highly doubt you are innocent in this matter.  And, will see those that have caused this to pay…” Kiya growled the words while reaching behind her and throwing something at the Uchiha.  Just before it lands it explodes.  It was a trick she had come up with years ago as she sparred with her squad mates.  Tear gas was the one thing that made the playing field equal.  

Moving quickly Kiya made it to Vergil’s side.  “Come you asshole let’s move…”  Kiya doesn’t look back as she gets his arm over her shoulder and begins to move him.

“I will help you, Kiya-sensei…” a voice sounds on Vergil’s other side, his arm lifting over a girls shoulders.  

“Thank you…Mia…”  Kiya nods the two of them begin to rush her fallen comrade out of harms way.

**********************************

_Mugan…_

“I think we should enter the fray…”  Mugan nods to Hiato.

“About time.”  his friend responds jumping from the rooftop next to him.

They land silently on their feet one on either side of Kagami, glancing at Soraio and Ike.  The pair nod respectfully at the small group.  “Let’s get out of here…”  Mugan said to the trio before glancing at Soraio once more, making sure he would have no trouble with the boy.

“You sure you can handle carrying that load?”  Hiato asked looking at the girl with the Aburame on her shoulders.  “Let me know if you can’t…”

They begin to move toward the walls of the city.  “Who needs a gate…”  Mugan cracked his knuckles as they continued to watch for assaults.

********************************

_Tsuchikage…_

“Still undecided?”  Hideki asked jumping down behind his friend.  

“Of course.  This is big.”  Kanko nodded not surprised at the reappearance of his friend.  “I must watch out for my own village and the lands we protect.  But, the fall of Konoha…”  He picked up a handful of dirt and watched it sift through his fingers.  “Dare we get involved?  Do we end the years of peace we have worked so hard to achieve?”  

Hideki remained silent looking out at the lands sprawled before them.  This was their perch.  They had come here as boys to train and as men to think.  The ninja lands spread out before them for as far as the eyes could see.  

“I can see no easy solution to this.”  The tsuchikage sighed leaning his arms on his knees as he too took in the vista before them.  “Times were so much simpler when all we had to worry about was training.”

“Yes.  They were great times.”  Hideki said his position unmoving.  “But, like us…the times have grown.”

“You’re right Hideki.  As always…”  Kanko chuckled brushing off his hands and gaining his feet.  “Any more from the village?”

“Another hawk was sent.  It seems that things are quieting down.  Though the village is split.”  He finally tore his eyes from the landscape and looked at his friend.  “It seems that a new Hokage has already been elected.  An Uchiha…”

Both men turn then and watch the horizon.  _“What will this mean for us?”_  Kanko wondered quietly as both became lost in their own thoughts.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jul 5, 2009)

Miyako walks into a large clearing behind his parent's house, his father already there waiting for him. "Miyako, know this I'm no longer your father...to you I'm Tetsu." his father says with disdain. Miyako flips his hair out of his face and takes on a fighting stance, "Whatever..." he sneers. With blinding speed his half blind father appears to his left and kicks him into a tree, leaving a huge dent in the tree. Miyako groans some as he stands up, "That fucking hurt..." he says moving towards his father. He runs straight at the man he formerly called his father, aiming a punch at his throat. Tetsu easily deflects it with one hand, tossing his son into another tree. 

Miyako coughs up some blood, using a kunai to cut the bandages off of his wrists, he digs the kunai into his skin at the same time, leaving long gashes in his arm. They weren't deep enough to kill, but they were deep enough to make him bleed for a good amount of time. As he took up another fighting stance he activates his sharingan, the two tomoe circling in his eyes slowly. Tetsu squints some barely being able to see his former child's eyes, "So you finally got your sharingan, and you have it at two tomoe. You're pathetic..." he says as he rushes his son once more. Miyako dodged this attack, but just barely. He runs up to Tetsu and kicks him as hard as he could in the ribs, sending him into the wall of their house leaving a large crack in it. Miyako smirks some flexing his forearms, forcing more blood too pour out of them a chill running up his spine at the same time. The sign of Jashin seemed to be almost being glowing as a result of his dark crimson blood on it.

Tetsu stands up looking at Miyako with disgust. He cuts open his own shirt revealing not only a well muscled chest but a large scar of what appeared to be the sign of Jashin. Miyako's eyes grew wide with shock. "Yes, I believed in Him at one point. He assisted me greatly in battle, but the constant bloodshed grew old to me..." as Tetsu said this he drew out a senbon and cut the shape of a "X" over his heart, blood gushing out slowly, "I must admit that still feels good though..." Miyako watches as the blood pumps out of his father's chest slowly, filling him with a strange feeling. The thought of blood and destruction filling his mind.

Miyako runs straight at his father, a kunai held tightly in his hand. Tetsu kicks his former child square in the chest sending him back about five metres. As Miyako was skidding across the ground he made a few handsigns, "Goukakyuu no Jutsu!" he shouts spitting out a huge ball of flame at his father. Tetsu took a few steps back, just enough to avoid being burned by the fire. While the ball of fire still raged Miyako ran forward going right through it not caring about his body getting burnt. As he leaps out of the fire he headbutts his father in the nose, causing it to break and blood to flow out of it. The fire behind the two Uchihas cleared as they stared at each other intently.

Tetsu made a few simple handsigns, summoning up a blade, "This is what you want, is it not?" his father asks holding up the blade, letting the golden carvings on the sheeth glimmer some in the remaining embers of the fire. Miyako's eyes widen as he looks at the long blade. Tetsu unsheaths the blade the pure steel gleaming as it's drawn. His father stabs himself in the chest, "Come take it..." Tetsu says, twisting the blade around some, "If you're strong enough, that is..." he finishes coughing up some blood. 

Miyako walks forward and grabs the hilt of the blade with both hands, pulling it out of his father's chest. Blood pours down the front of Tetsu as he staggers backwards, the blood-covered sword shone brightly in the last dying embers of the fire, slashing open his father's stomach, blood pouring out steadily. Tetsu leans against the wall to the house sliding down it into a sitting position, leaving a trail of blood along the wall. Tetsu coughs up more blood, "Finish me..." he mutters through a mouthful of blood. Miyako takes the blade and stabs it into his father's throat, as Tetsu draws his last breath he activates his sharingan, three tomoe slowly rotating around his eyes.

Miyako drops his sword into the ground and kneels over his father's body, pulling out a kunai he carves along the scar of Jashin's symbol that was on his chest, blood pouring out of his body faster now from the multiple wounds. Miyako's body was in pretty bad shape too, he had about nine broken ribs from his father's kicks and his body was badly burned, his arms continued to bleed from the self-inflicted gashes, but it had started to slow.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 6, 2009)

Hyuuga Hiruma was no fool. He realised this was a ploy but he wanted so very much to take out the Uchiha Hokage. he appeared suddenly behind Saito and was about to Jyuuken through his heart as he spoke to his son. Just as he was about to thrust he suddenly couldn't move. Nara Kira.

"Hiruma. If I hear that the Hokage has died I shall bow out of our agreement. I expect you to protect him the way you protect me." he said evenly

"Protect him?! I will...make attempts at not killing him but I cannot protect him." Hiruma growled

"I'm afraid you have to. Put aside that troublesome pride of yours and act for the good of your clan. I'm not asking you to take a kunai for him. Merely, should a situation like the one you're in now ever occur, for you to have some modicum of professionalism and actually fight those that are attacking us and not help the enemy!" Kira said slightly irritated by his childish behaviour.

Hiruma grunted and said nothing. The jutsu was released and he withdrew his hand. He whispered to Saito. "I'd watch what you eat if I were you." he said.

*Dante*

Dante ran beside Kiya and Mia. "Right, we should probably try to escape....but there are some people still in the village." his byakugan activated to try and see what was going on. "I see a few of our people. Siyatsu sama, Ike, Kagami, Gan, Soraio too."

"I bought some time with Hiruma but really if we're gonna escape now is the best time to do it."

"Ugh..." Vergil said

"Don't talk. I have words I want with you you bastard. But later. Kiya, how long will i take to treat him? It should just be the genjutsu effects right? Let's get him at least walking."

Dante looked towards the trio of hatred. Kira had Hiruma under control somehow. Clearly his words could tame even the most feral of beasts. Then you had the raw and explosive power of Hiruma, one of the most powerful Hyuuga to ever have lived. Finally Uchiha Saito, holder of the Mangekyou Sharingan and as cold as they come. The three of them didn't stand a chance against these three. 

He noted that the refugees had mostly all escaped. But nearly all the genin were inside Konoha. Minori, Soraio, Gan, Ike, Miyako, Kimirasu, Taiyo, Rakiyo and they weren't all together. Dante was undecided. He had to protect the refugees but he also had to protect the genin. 

"Shit. Mio what would you do?" he wondered. "She'd probably protect the ones that couldn't blow fire out of their ass," he smiled. "RIGHT! Let's move out guys. We head to the Rain!"

____________________________________________________

Suna

Sena smiled. The jinchuuriki was pretty pissed now and Sena was going to piss it off more. He sprinted off the Whale and ran towards the huge creature. The beast slammed down it's paw and Sena slid underneath it whilst doing some hand seals. 

"Ugh, making me use chakra. Dai Kamaitachi!" A huge slicing wind came out from underneath the paw, and whilst it only cut it a little, it did flip the huge thing entire on its side. 

"Buy me some time dude. One tech is all I need." he said "First gate, release." There was an explosion of chakra as the Kazekage's chakra level increased

"You're gonna use that huh?" the Mizukage said assuming it was the Morning Peacock.

"Nope! Gotta new one" Sena smiled. "Oh shit forgot to scream whilst powering up. HYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!"

"...." The Mizukage was lost for words, "Suiton: Suijinheki!" A huge jet of water came bursting out of his mouth, keeping the jinchuuriki trapped on the ground.

"GYAAAAAAAAAAAAH! Second gate release!" The amount of power the Kazekage had was incredible. This was still only the second gate.

"Suiton: Baku Suishouha" Suddenly the jet of water turned into a mass of water. Huge waves engulfed the beast as it roared, soon submerged totally

"KYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! Third Gate relese! Forth Gate release!" The Kazekage was also under water but it didn't phase him. The beast was also charging up some sort of attack. "Sena. you wanna hurry?" 

"Suiton • Goshokuzame!" Underneath the water 7 giant sharks appeared as the Mizukage stood atop of the water with his palms on the surface. The sharks bit into the beast securing it on all sides. 

"HYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! Fifth Gate release. And now...for the....move!" he put up his right arm and the water around him started to spin erratically. A huge ball of energy could clearly be seen. The size of it was huge. A fifth gate release from a Kage, combined with a rasengan, it was almost the size of the Whale. 

"Spirit bomb!" he shouted and ran towards the somewhat subdued beast

"That's not a spirit bomb!" the Mizu kage said almost facepalming. The giant rasengan hit the beast and there was a moment where everything seemed to stop. The rasengan tore into the Jinchuuriki and the thing started to heal itself rapidly. 

"Oh fuck no! GYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!" Sena screamed. The beast had finished charging it's attack from its mouth. The Mizukage quickly brought two of the sharks round to it's mouth and clamped it shut. 

It was unclear what actually finally destroyed the beast. Whether it was the giant spirit bomb rasengan or the explosion of chakra inside the jinchuurikis mouth, which was cvlamped down by the Mizukage, causing it's head to burst. This debate as to who put it down would go on for many a year


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jul 6, 2009)

Miyako stands up from kneeling over his father's corpse. Blood dripped down from his arms and mouth, some of it was his but the majority of it was his father's. Tetsu's chest was cut open and several of his ribs were broken and sticking up. His heart was missing as was his liver, surrounding the corpse and Miyako was a circle drawn in blood with an upside-down triangle in it to represent Jashin as Miyako sacrificed his father's body.

As the young shinobi walked away from the bloody mess that was formerly his father he enters into his house and walks into his father's study at the back of the house. There was several bookshelves and stacks of books sitting on the ground. Miyako knew what books he waslooking for, but finding them was going to be the hard part. He had put his sword into the rope around his waist, keeping it securely in place. After about half an hour of looking around the study, Miyako came across one of the books he was looking for. The book had a plain red cover and was about the size of his hand, Miyako flips through the pages quickly making sure it was the correct book. 

After confirming that the book was the one he was looking for he stuck it in the pouch on the back of his waist and started the search for the other book he needed. Miyako walks over to his father's desk and sits in the large leather chair. He open all the drawers not finding anything. "Dammit..." he growls as he slams his fist down on the top of the desk. _Click_. Miyako looked under the desk to see that a small compartment had opened up, he reached his hand into and pulled out a book that was about the same size as the last one, but with a dark purple colour, "Found ya..." he mutters putting that book in his pouch as well.

Miyako stands up from the large chair and goes to his parents room. He finds a pure white towel and wipes off all the blood covering his body, the taste of flesh and blood still strong in his mouth. By the time he was done wiping off all the blood what was previously a white towel was now completely red. The boy walks back to where he had started to sacrifice his mother, and drags her into her bedroom laying her on the bed. He walks back outside and carries his father back into the house and drops him onto the bed next to his dead wife. 

Miyako pushes the bed into the center of the bedroom and grabs a large bottle of sake. He pours out all of the alcohol onto the floor, pouring it in such a manner that he formed the symbol of Jashin. Miyako makes a few hand signs and puts his hand to his mouth, spitting out a ball of fire that immediately set the sake on fire. The flames didn't get to high, and after about ten minutes of burning Miyako put out the fire with several buckets of water.

As the young shinobi was leaving his house he picked up his black short sleeve shirt and put it on, tucking it into his black hakama and letting the top hang down so it didn't cover his upper body. He heard a baby crying and remember about his baby brother. Miyako walked back to where he entered the house leaned over his baby brother's crib. The boy took out a shuriken and cut open the baby's throat slightly, a small trickle of blood trickling out of it as the baby cries and screams in pain. Miyako leaves the shuriken on the child's chest and exits the house, walking to his favourite place in the village that was surrounded by trees.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 6, 2009)

Kagami looked at the giant centpede.

"Ew. Just Ew." she said watching Siyatsu and carrying Gan. "Yes hon, it's a dream, you're draped over Konoha's most beautiful woman, the only one for Dante-swan. Feel free to check out my ass, but know that it's only for one person...." she started to stare off into space imagining weird things.

"SHOCKING EXPERIENCE!" Ike said laughing his ass off, bringing Kagami back down to earth. "It's electric! Oh that's another pun I guess lightning strikes twice! Gyahahaha!" he literally couldn't stand up and almost wet himself.

Kagami hit Ike. "Ok so that's the ANBU taken care of. Just the line of dudes at the gate, not to mention those bastards that caused this mess. Let's go kick some ass. I swear Gan, if one of your bugs crawls down my top I'm gonna stick a kuni up your urethra"


----------



## Cjones (Jul 6, 2009)

"There's the gate....almost there!" Minori began to pick up speed as she weaved around the fallen bodies of ninja and some who were in a middle of a fight. She'd had to get out even if it killed her her parents weren't in the house so Minori had some hope that they had escaped the village in the midst of this chaos.

Minori reached her goal point as she ran out of the now broken gate only for a figure to come out of nowhere and stop her retreat this person was Kaion.


"Please don't run Minori. You're makin a mistake," 

Minori was caught off guard by the sincerity in his voice she'd never seen him like this before. The look on his face and his body language gave Minori the impression that he was truly concerned.

"We've all just gotta chill out and talk this out!"   

Minori locked eyes with Kaion and stared at him as if she was trying to look deep into his soul. She was just as stoned face as ever and maybe even more so than usual.

"Move" She said to him in a stern voice. "Talking isn't going to help things at this point....I would think that the Hokage being dead would prove that" she pointed out. Minori attempted to try and talk Kaion out of her way, because in reality she was almost done. She spent most of her energy trying to break down the gate and at this point she wouldn't be able to hold her ground in a fight.

_Inside Konoha_

Takeo stood out of the way as the ANBu were being dispatched by Siyatsu and his gaint centipede summon. Takeo to this day never understood my Siyatsu liked those damn things.

_"Disgusting" _Takeo thought to himself shaking his head. Though he wasn't just talking about his former comardes centipede he was also referring to the poor showing the ANBU were giving.

"LORD TAKEO!" An ANBU member called out. "Your aligned yourself with Konoha correct? Please you must help us" the anbu begged. Takeo would rather had stayed out of this fight, but the ninja had a good point. Takeo tossed his scythe in the air and clap his hands together and in the same motion slammed them on the ground.

"Earth Style: Trap door" A huge boar like earthern lid cam came falling from out of the sky. The lid was big enough to trap both Siyatsu and his centipede.

((just in case you dont' get the jutsu Link removed))

(Petero)

Needless to say Petero was bored and didn't know what to do with himself. Both of the "failchiha's" as he caled them had disappeared on him and he coudn't find anyone else.

"Ah damn....useless I've been, but....just maybe I can still be of some help" Petero thought. Petero bite down on his finger and wiped it on the ground. Then he sat on the ground saying the different hand signs to himself as he worked them. Slowly a black circle began to appear on the ground and it spread out in a wide circle with Petero in the middle.

"There...hehehe it's done. I showed Mio-sama this jutsu and he almost killed me for how stupid it was....and the fact I left a huge crater in the ground that countless ninja fell in and died, but that's beside the point." Once the circle was completely Petero slammed his hand on the ground and the went up in smoke. Huge rumbling could be heared through the smoke and the foundation of the village itself began to shake.

"Secret S-ranked Doton: Cripple-Tron! "


*Spoiler*: __ 



 couldn't find a better pic


----------



## F.O.K. (Jul 6, 2009)

Taiyo stood in shock, looking around. Finally, the Inuzuka jumped out from a tree, stabbing at Taiyo with a kunai. He just barely dodged, getting sliced across the arm. He grabbed his arm in pain as he landed on the ground. The Inuzuka lunged at him, and Taiyo bent backwards to dodge the punch.

"Eight Divination Signs, Thirty- Two Palms of the Hand!" he yelled, beginning to strike the Inuzuka with furious speed. "Two palms!" He screamed, striking him two times. "Four Palms! Eight palms! Sixteen Palms! Thirty Two palms!" he continued. The Inuzuka stumbled backwards from the last hit, clearly affected by the jutsu. The whole point of it was to keep him from using his clan jutsu. Although he wasn't ready to give up. He charged at Taiyo, furious. He got a good punch in, punching Taiyo in the jaw. He got two more punches in before Taiyo kicked him in in the jaw, making him stagger backwards.

Taiyo took an advantage, lunging at the Inuzuka. The Inuzuka dodged, grabbing Taiyo from behind and kicking him. Taiyo fell to the ground in pain, coughing. He jumped up again, flipping backwards and landing behind the Inuzuka. The Inuzuka immediately spun around, getting ready to unleash a furious string of punches and hits. Taiyo began to jab him in his arms and chest. "Gentle Fist Chakra Smash!" he ended the string of jabs with. He released a large amount of chakra from his palms, in one powerful blow to the chest. The Inuzuka fell to the ground, coughing up some blood. He didn't give up. He jumped up and punched Taiyo hard in his chest, hard enough to knock him over. He fell down from loss of chakra, but managed to get a kunai out.

"You killed by brother...and my dog...I'm gonna make you suffer..." he said. "Any...last words?" he asked, the kunai getting closer to Taiyo's face. Taiyo laughed.

Before the Inuzuka could react, Taiyo grabbed his right blade and stabbed the Inuzuka through the stomach. "If you're gonna kill me, kill me. Don't stop to chat." he said, ripping the blade upwards. The Inuzuka's hand came down on Taiyo, stabbing the kunai into his shoulder. Taiyo cringed in pain, shoving the dead body off. He pulled the kunai out, grabbing his arm in pain and stumbling through the gates.

Taiyo found his way back to his home, walking thorugh the doorway which had a broken down door on the floor near it. He went searched the house a little to find the body of a woman on the ground. He walked closer, and froze as he recognised the familiar face of his mother.

"Mom!" he screamed, tears in his eyes. He fell to his knees, leaning over his mother's body. He could see several stab wounds. He wiped the tears from his eyes, hearing shouts from three different people in a near by room. He walked in, finding two Konoha shinobi supporting the removal of the refugees struggling with Taiyo father. Taiyo used the element of surprise to stab both of them in the back of the head with his blades, and their bodies fell to the ground.

But he was too late.

Taiyo's father fell to the ground, fading quickly and losing a lot of blood. Taiyo could see several stab wounds, and once again the tears began to swell up in his eyes.

"Dad..." was all he could manage as he watched his helpless father, unable to do anything to help him.

"Taiyo...I...I was wrong." he said, stopping to cough up blood. Taiyo cringed as he witnessed the pain and suffering his father was going through. "Defend the refugees...stand for them...those that wished to throw them out killed your mother...I...I was too late...Taiyo...defend the refugees...I love you." and with that, all signs of life within Taiyo's father vanished. His face turned white, and his eyes now looked up, showing absolutely no emotion. And with that, Taiyo began to cry. He cried for his mother and father, wishing he could have been there earlier to help. After a few more moments of crying, he wiped his eyes and headed back towards the villaged gates. He found Minori and Kaion, fleeing the village.


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jul 6, 2009)

"Us against Konoha, huh?" Soraio replied to *Kagami,* giving only the barest of glances at the giant centipede. "Guess it'll help with the stress if nothing else. I'm Soraio Tenrai, and this is Reiki." Introducing the great blade with a slight shift in his shoulders to make the sword waver in the air, Soraio let it settle on his shoulder again as he looked at his newfound companions, his breezy self returning for a moment. "You look like a fun crowd," he said, sounding eerily feminine, and looking it too, despite the eyepatch over his left eye.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 6, 2009)

"Move" She said to him in a stern voice. "Talking isn't going to help things at this point....I would think that the Hokage being dead would prove that," she pointed out. Minori attempted to try and talk Kaion out of her way, because in reality she was almost done. She spent most of her energy trying to break down the gate and at this point she wouldn't be able to hold her ground in a fight.

Kaion thinks about all the females in his life and how singularly insane each one of them is in one way or another. His mother, his two troll sisters, Lady Hokage, crazyass Mion, and now this one. 

He stares at Minori, his eyes transforming bright crimson, a look of seriousness crossing his face, "If you're leaving then that means you're betraying my Dad and this village. He's the Hokage now and anyone who doesn't follow his orders is my enemy!"  Kaion lets the words seep into his brain, an Uchiha Hokage, just like he'd always fantasized about. Only he thought he'd be the first Uchiha Hokage. 

Kaion squares up with Minori, having no intention of letting her leave. He'll drag her back if he has to, even if he has to pummel her to the ground.  

_With Saito..._
Saito waves a dismissive hand towards Kira, at the same time calling back his summon, Kuma. The great Bear growls at being pulled away from battle.  "The sentiment is appreciated," he says to Kira while turning to face the Hyuuga leader, "I will let the grunts handle the rest here," he says, making it clear to the Hyuuga just who the grunts are. 

Saito's body explodes into a flock of crows that fly away in different directions, leaving the Nara and Hyuuga leader to their own devices.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 6, 2009)

_"He's dad....the Hokage now!" _Minori thinks shocked. This would did not sit well with her one bit, but at the moment she didn't have time to ponder or worry about it. She watched as the Uchiha infront of her eye's began to glow crimsion indicating he had activated his sharningan.

"Damn....I'm not in any kind of condition to be fighting him off" Minori thinks to herself as she tries to think of a way to escape.

_"I have 1 shot at this she thinks"_ Minori was going to use the same jutsu she used to win in the chunin exams. When she was thought it she also remembered that it could be use to escape from situtations such as these.

"I didn't think my opinion of you could get any lower....it seems you would do anything to get daddy's apporval won't you? Your just living in your father's shadow and no matter how you try....he won't notice you and you'll never be able to grow out of his shadow." Minori knew a little about how it is to be overshined when trying to become better than your parent.

Minori herself strived to become the best in her field as a medical ninja. She would remember days of people telling her how her mother almost combined unrivaled skills as a warrior with the ability to heal others. She could heal most wounds with out any visible signs of effort. Minori knew full how how hard is to shine when ever one tried to compare you to your parent.

With those words said Minori mad an attempt to dash her way pass Kaion hoping to avoid a fight.

_In the forest_
Hideo and Azumo helped the other jonin rush the civilans and the jashin kind to the rain. They were some distance away from the vilalge and Azumo couldn't help, but worry about he daughter. Hideo too was worried, but he had to focus on the task at hand even so the sight of seeing his wife with such worry on her face pained him.

"Go" he tells her. Azumo looks at him confused.

"But...we need-"

"Go...Azumo we have alot of jonin helping us already. I'm worried about Minori also, but there's no since in both of us going." He walks up to his wife and pulls her into a small embrace.

"Just don't get herself killed....okay?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 6, 2009)

"I didn't think my opinion of you could get any lower....it seems you would do anything to get daddy's apporval won't you? Your just living in your father's shadow and no matter how you try....he won't notice you and you'll never be able to grow out of his shadow." Minori knew a little about how it is to be overshadowed when trying to become better than your parent.

Kaion smirks at this comment, she may be right. However he's never been one for introspection, and has always been a person who relies on his instinct and impulses. Whether he's right or wrong doesn't matter as long as he himself believes what he's doing is right. And at the moment every bone in his body tells him not to abandon his home in its time of need. 

He focuses his eyes on the ground in front of Minori as she amkes a run for it. *"Goukakyuu no Jutsu!"* Kaion narrows his mouth and spews out a stream of chakra. It bursts into a fireball and hits the ground in front of Minori, forming a wall of fire, almost as tall as Minori is.  

"I said you're not leaving!" Kaion yells at her. Truth is he doesn't want her to leave. If all his friends left, things just wouldn't be the same anymore. 

"*KAGE BUNSHIN NO JUTSU!*"  

Two plumes of smoke explode beside Kaion, forming two shadow clones. His two clones leap over the flaming wall and dive at Minori, aiming to tackle her to the ground and pin her down.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 6, 2009)

Minori didn't want to admit it, but she was in a pinch. The wall of fire burned around her and Minori's original plan did not exist now as a little voice in the back of her head nag at her about mixing a poison cloud with fire. Her wind attacks wouldn't help in this situation either as wind makes fire stronger by elemental law. Though didn't believe the law always held up and a more high leveled wind attack could put the flames out.

"Seems....I'm stuck" were the only words that escaped Minori's mouth.

"I said you're not leaving!" Kaion yells at her.  

"*KAGE BUNSHIN NO JUTSU!*"  

Two plumes of smoke explode beside Kaion, forming two shadow clones. His two clones leap over the flaming wall and dive at Minori, aiming to tackle her to the ground and pin her down. 

Minori just sat and stared at the Kaions as they jumped at her. The question of whether Minori was physically stronger? That may have been true, but Minori had no more fuel life and she fell to her knees. It seemed as if time had slowed down some as Minori waited to get pounced on and pinned down and forced back into the village.

"Sorry.....Mom.....Dad......I guess I-"

"*Fuuton • Atsugai *"

The wind blast was fierce so fierce in fact that you couldn't even see through it. The tree's began to rip up from the ground being tossed in a single direction. Minori couldn't even see Kaion or his clones any more her vision was completely blurred as if a typhoon had hit. The flame wall that was surronding Minori's was easily put out by the sheer magnitude and power.

_"Minori!"_ A voice screamed out through the wind. Minori tired to listen, but it only sounded like a faint whisper.

"Who....is" Suddenly Minori felt herself being snatched up and was moving incredibly fast as the person who grabbed her jumped tree to tree. Minori saw a glint of silver hair and tears began to form in her eyes as her fears were put to rest.

"MOM!"

The gale of wind stopped and all that stood there was runied earth and a huge portion of the forest infront of Konoha's gate leveled. The only thing left was a piece of paper that sat where Minori's was sitting. On the paper it had the words:

To: Minori
From: Kaion


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 7, 2009)

The cyclone of wind was so powerful that Kaion was literally blasted of his feet, feeling as if he had just run into a steel wall and rebounded off of it. He coughs up blood as he lays back on the ground. Kaion turns over onto his stomach, clawing at the dirt. 

"Minori...." he rasps in a shell shocked voice. 

Kaion crawls towards the note that sits idle in the massive crater of upended earth. He grabs the sheaf of paper and opens it. Remembering how he had made the picture for Minori when his defective shadow clone had made a pass at her. It seemed like so long ago that he had made it....

He crumples up the note in anger and slowly crawls to one knee, "I'll get you back Minoreo...." he mutters, spitting out a glob of blood on the ground. Chuckling as he remembers how much she hated it when he called her that.  

He stares at the fleeing Ninja in the distance. The way they attacked his father when he was only trying to reason with them only cements in his mind that he did the right thing. He searches for Dante-san but can't see him. However he figures that posers dumb white eyes can see Kaion just as well. 

*"WAS IT WORTH IT DANTE?!??! YOU PIECE OF SHIT!!"* he hollers at the top of his lungs, rising to his feet and shaking his fists in fury. 

*"WAS IT!?!?"*

Kaion turns around and limps back into the village, his home, which he can always say that he never abandoned no matter how bad it got. Unlike those traitors. 
_
With Saito...._
Saito arrives at his familial compound, entering casually through the busted hole that he had made in his kitchen. Which he makes a mental note to get it fixed. His time is short and he strides towards his office to pick up some things but then he freezes as he senses a presence.

He walks towards the living room and stares at the figure before him. Slightly surprised that she is here at all.

"Hmm...I expected you to be miles away from this village by now....Yuna."


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 7, 2009)

*SIYATSU VS TAKEO!!*

(The tenreiken do battle, Kage level Ninja's who were once comrades now face off as enemies)

Siyatsu was caught off guard as the rocks surrounded him on all sides. At first he thought it was an ANBU's jutsu but his centipede partner quickly realized the familar chakra. "It can't be" Siyatsu thought as he placed his hand against the cold stone. "It's Takeo's" The centipede said in a drunken slur. Siyatsu gritted his teeth not wanting to accept the revalation, Turning to his centipede he ran lightning chakra through it's body. "Were busting out of here Tetsuo!" The centipede nodded as Siyatsu climbed abroad still wrapped in Lightning. 

BAAAMMM!!!

The centipede bursted through the earth based ninjutsu as even more ANBU had surrounded them this time. "Damn, Takeo and ANBU. Tenreiken or not this may even be out of my league" Siyatsu thought to himself as he observed the situation. His former comrade staring him down scythe in hand. "TAKEO! ARE YOU GOING TO JUST BETRAY MIO!? ALL HER HARDWORK! HER SACRIFICE! OUR MEMORIES!!" Siyatsu words were lost on his former teammate as he merely greeted him with a cold stare. "So be it" Siyatsu said as he sank his fangs into his wrist, The blood cascading down his arm and blooding his kimono.

He waved his arm spraying the blood on the floor beneath him. "There's no way I can take this many opponents down. Need to retreat for the time being" He thought as he formed handsigns, he looked at the hokage monuments "I'll come back for you Rakiyo, I promise" The tenreiken slammed his palms unto the floor as numerous symbols appeared on the terrain "SUMMONING JUTSU!" Instantly hundreds of Centipedes shot out from the ground raining down on the Ninja, They where to serve more of a distraction then actual damage. Tetsuo opened it's gullet and swallowed Siyatsu hold.

The inside of the centipede was slimy and dripped with sake, Siyatsu collected some in his palms and drank it in one gulp. "Let's get out of here Tetsuo!" The centipede nodded as it burrowed into the ground. Some of the ANBU had been crushed by the raining centipede, but Takeo had been holding his own, slicing the insects as the came down on him. Konoha became littered with dead centipede's as they puffed away into smoke, Takeo stared at the giant hole the centipede had created and could tell Siyatsu had decided to retreat. 

(Saito's house)

"Hmm...I expected you to be miles away from this village by now....Yuna." 

The Hokage said as Yuna had made her self quite comfortable while waiting for him. She had raided his liquor cabinet and poured herself another scotch as she stared at the man, She gulped the drink down as it's fiery warmth invaded her throat. She sighed letting the liquid mix in her stomach before speaking. "And i expected you to be dead by now Uncle or should i say Hokage-Sama. Seems like we both been dissapointed" With that she began to pour another drink though grew annoyed as the glass liquor bottle had ran out before filling her cup. She wasn't drunk though she was far from sober as drank the rest of her drink.

She reached into her pocket and threw the letter unto the family table, Saito quickly recoginized it was the letter he had sent to call for her without even opening it. "So tell me Saito" Her voice becoming more defiant as she now rose from her seat, coming a bit closer as her shirt revealed her cleavage. Her drunken breath invading the Hokage's senses as she spoke "What is it you wanted to see me about?" She said as she played with a kunai in her hand then pointed towards the man "Tell me do you know where Shiden is Saito Uchiha!"


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 7, 2009)

*Search for the 4th member*

(Rakiyo and the rest of KIZU go off to find the fourth member, but will he accept!?)

Kendou had finished his first pack of cigarettes and was now working well into the second one. "Would you put that shit out!" Himawari said as the stench of the toxic fuems had eaten away at her paitience for to long. Kendou leaned allowing the smell of cigarettes slam into her senses "What's a matter babe don't like the smell of smoke" He said blowing a small grey cloud into her face as he laughed at the gesture. Himawari cocked back ready to pound the ninja's face in "IMMA FUCKING KILL YOU!"

"GO FOR IT BITCH!" Kendou said taking a battle ready stance, before the two could launch any attack they found themselves constrained head to toe by multiple centipedes that sprouted from Rakiyo's arms. "Ewww get it off me!" Kendou called out as he struggled to get the centipede's off of him. "CENTIPEDES!" Himawari screamed as she tugged at the insects. The centipedes started to add pressure to the two "You two are giving me a headache, Now i don't care what the hell you do after our goal is accomplished but till then you are not allowed to fight!" Rakiyo commanded as he stared at the two ninja's.

"Since when was it our goal?!" Kendou thought as he signalled that he wasn't going to fight. "Let's go, it's not much further now" Rakiyo said his paitience was wearing thin and he wanted to find one more member before taking any kind of action. "So Rakiyo who is it that you're looking for anyway?" Himawari asked as she clenched at her throat, she could still feel the insects crawling on her even though they were gone. Rakiyo examined the sky for a bit as a bird flew by "Zugaikotsu" He said slowly as the two ninja's jumped back a bit. "ZUGAIKOTSU! But he's insane!" Himawari said trying to presuade the genin not to go after him.

"None of that matters, Insane or not, I'm going to kill him and you're going to help me" Rakiyo said as he continued walking. The two ninja's traded glances as they both swallowed hard. "He's gonna get us killed" Kendou mumbled as he had three cigarettes in his mouth trying to calm his nerves. "Tell me about it" Himawari said as the two started to follow the genin. After minutes of walking they arrived at the same place where Rakiyo and Miyako were to have they're rematch. Trees surrounded the area as the group of Ninja began to settle. Rakiyo scanned the area looking for Miyako


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jul 7, 2009)

Miyako stood on a high branch in one of the trees. He looks down after hearing all of the comotion, he jumps off the branch he was on landing gracefully on the ground. Dried blood still covered most of his body from his parents slaughter, but he didn't care too much. His black shirt was hanging off his body showing his shoulders and upper arms and the majority of his chest as well as his fishnet shirt.

Miyako looks at Rakiyo, "Well...long time no see, eh Rakiyo?" he says with a slight grin. He looks at the two ninja behind his friend, one looked like an idiot who was addicted to cigarettes and the other looked like a cheap whore, "Who's the idiot and whore?" Miyako asks looking at both of them in turn.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 7, 2009)

Inside the centipede

The centipede also ate up Kagami, Ike, Gan, Mugan, Hiato and Soraio

"Aw man this is...gross. Kagami said as the centipede travelled underground. She was bouncing in its gullet and it smelt bad. "This smell is gonna take ages to wash off. Hey drunken fist!" she hollered at Siyatsu, " Why'd we run? You coulda wiped the floor with them. And if you don't have enough kunai, just use Ike"

"YEAH!" he said not understanding what she meant.

"So Soraio, your first time travelling by centipede? It's the only way to travel." she said.

Ike ran over to Mugan and Haito. "Hi! I'm Ike! I'm a ninja, but not a very good one. I mean, I'm ok. I can catch cats! and Fish! my mum makes the nicest fish, she puts green stuff on it. She said it was weed. But why would you want to eat weeds? It doesn't make sense when there's lots of fruit around. Still we always laugh and get a bit sleepy afterwards. One time my dad was silly and saw a giant fish which he tried to catch.....sorry I talk too much sometimes, just tell  me to shut up, because I don;t think this is talking too much . I think its fine."

The centipede bounced sending everyone up and then landing on their ass. "This is fun! but are we food now? Gun?! You ok?!" he said looking at the heavily dressed shinobi, Gan.

______________________________________________

Dante and Kiya carried Vergil towards the Rain country. They had found many Jashin bodies strewn as they were hunted down. Old ladies, children, the handicapped. All those that weren't able to move as fast. The hatred for them was complete now. They didn't even need an order to kill.

The three had managed to escape during Hiruma, Saito and Kira's temporary spat. Not a trick they could use again.

"Kiya, we're gonna have to find a base. Mio said something about an abandoned country I think. Dunno which one but we have to secure it and all the resources there before anyone else does."

"We have to regroup first. Can't just go rushing into a situation without planning..." she said shooting a look

"Is that a dig at what happened back there?" Dante said snappily

"Well, we went there, got irritated, got our ass kicked and left. That's it." she said, "we couldn't even recover...her body." she said quietly. Dante remained quiet.

"We'll get her back. Hey I'm sorry for snapping. Yeah, look, we'll regroup and try and figure something out. We gotta heal this idiot first though." Dante said looking at Vergil.

Soon they came across two Jounin chasing a group of helpless Jashin refugees. 

"Damn, shall we play the superhero? Let me know when you get that skintight outfit huh?" Dante grinned and leapt down towards them. "I'll protect the refugees and Vergil, you take em out."
________________________________________


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 7, 2009)

*In the Rain*

(Inside the centipede)

Siyatsu sighed at what Kagami said, Elemental wise he had the advantage against Takeo and his summons would be more then capable of taking care of the ANBU fodder but he just didn't have the heart to fight an old comrade. "I'm sorry, I've should've done more" He said as he looked at floor of the centipede's inards, He was talking more at the memory of mio rather then Kagami herself. "I'm sorry" was all he could say as the tenreiken had finally disbanded, the death of a friend and the betrayal of another buried the legendary Konohagakure team for good.

(Konoha)

"Whore?" Himawari repeated as her eyebrow twicthed "Idiot?" Kendou mimicked his partners action as he bit into his cigarette. Before the two could lunge at the genin, Rakiyo stepped in their way and began to speak. "I have a proposition Miyako, I'm recruiting ninja for something i have in mind. Would you be intrested?" Rakiyo said as he stood face to face, eye to eye with the Uchiha. Kendou was ready to rip Miyako's face off as well as Himawari but the two had to settle for the sight of Rakiyo's back instead.

(Amegakure)

A flood of refugges entered the pouring village, The sound of steel was prominent as the rain drops danced on the numerous pipes. Three silhoutted figures watched as the leaf shinobi began to enter in waves. "Well well well if it isn't Konoha Ninja's wonder why they're here?" A feminine voice asked as another one next to her bit into an apple. "Probably here to start trouble" He said as he spat the apple chunks out as they strewn all over the floor sliding down the giant building due to the rain. The final silhoutte interviened "Let's introduce ourselves shall we?" The three nodded and then dissapeared.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jul 7, 2009)

Miyako looks at the two ninja behind Rakiyo, "Yes, idiot" he says looking at Kendou, "And whore..." he says looking to Himawari. He puts his sword into the rope on his waist and looks to Rakiyo, "What would that something you have in mind be?" he asks his friend. Miyako hoped it had something to do with mass slaughter. 

He looks at the two idiots behind Rakiyo again, "Not a very impressive bunch yet..." Miyako mutters getting slightly distracted from the main conversation. His hand rests on the hilt of his sword, he was itching to cut someone open even though it had only been a couple hours since he slaughtered his family.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 7, 2009)

The bird arrives

(Sunagakure)

Things had settled down with the Kage's getting rid of the Jinchuuriki, The bodies were in the process of being cleaned up, The rock wall protecting Suna had been badly damage luckily the city had not shared the same fate as it. Sena bid farewell to the Mizukage and the other leaving Ninja as the Chunin's were closed due to the attack. The kirigakure leader left surrounded by his entourage. Akura smiled as he walked away from the village "Hope to see you again Sena" he mumbled under his breath as they dissapeared out of sight.

(Konoha)

Kendou had lost his paitience and spewed out a sword from his mouth "THATS IT YOU'RE DEAD PUNK!" Quickly grabbing the long blade he swung as Miyako, Rakiyo quickly ducked as the two Ninja blocked each other with their blades. "Not bad douche!" Kendou said pressing down on his sword as the Uchiha held him off. Rakiyo kicked Kendou in the abdomen sending him away from their stalemate. "What the hell Rakiyo! I NEED TO CUT HIS FACE! HE'S PISSING ME OFF!" Before he could continue his rant Himawari stuck a cigarette in his mouth then wiped her hand on her pants.

Rakiyo gained control of the situation and looked at Miyako "I'm after someone and I'm going to need you're help. They're might be enemy ninja and other countless obstacles in the way, So if you don't wanna come i'll understand' The genin said. He only wanted to recruit Ninja who were completly sure that they wanted to join and would not be afraid to back down from a fight. So far Miyako had the qualities he was looking for.

(Kirigakure, Mizukage Mansion)

A bird flies into the window with a message tied to it, The resident code breaker held the bird removing the scroll. After minutes of decoding he finally revealed the message. "A KAGE SUMMIT!" The man called out as he hurried to relay the message to the top floor of the mansion. The man busted through the door and the Mizukage's advisors waiting there. "Lord elders look!" He called out bringing the envelope to their attention. One of them read it carefully then looked outside the window. "A Kage summit huh"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jul 7, 2009)

Miyako sheaths his sword and shakes his hair out of his face. "Yeah sure, I'll join." he mutters to his friend. "So what can these two slackjawed idiots do?" Miyako asks taking a few steps forward to stand next to Rakiyo. He glances over to the idiot smoking a cigarette then over to the whore wiping here hands off on her pants.

"I take she's  used to having her hands on someones pants..." Miyako says just loud enough for her to hear smirking a little as the words leave his mouth. He sits down in the grass, using one of his hands to cover his mouth as he coughs. Thick black rings surrouned his eyes from his lack of sleep from the past four or five months.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 7, 2009)

People in the village ran around like headless chicken's as Petero's crippletron began to make it's way out of the village and to the rain.

"Heh....I should be Hokage" Petero began to think. In Petero's mind he thought he would make the perfect Hokage. Everybody liked him so he thought and he was powerful in his own right, which was actually true. He felt he could give the people what they want and they would respect him in turn.

"*I'M GOING TO BECOME HOKAGGGGE!*" His crippletron step over the wall and Petero lost his balance falling to the ground. "Eh ya big idiot was wrong with you" Petero scolded the gaint. Crippletron looked down at Petero and flicked him far across the forest while running after him.

"YEA PETERO YOU WANT SOME. BRING IT OOOOOOOONNNN!"

Meanwhile
Takeo smirked as his comardes pathetic attempt to distract him, but in the back of Takeo's mind he knew he would escape somehow.

"He is crafty....I"ll give him that" Takeo commented as a hail of centipedes began to rain down. Not want to waste anymore of his already low chakra reserves Takeo began to show off his excellent taijutsu skills in conjunction with his scythe. The ANBU memebers watched in awe as Takeo elminated one centipede after another with single percise strokes.

After it was all said and done each centipede was gone and there stood Takeo scythe in hand. The blade of the scythe gleamed as it was held down toward the ground with Takeo's hand on his hip.

"He really is.....the Grim Reaper"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 7, 2009)

Inside the centipede

Kagami responded to Siyatsu in an upbeat manner, trying to deny her own sadness from coming out

"Buck up ol man! You're the man at the moment and you gotta be cool...I'm sure Mio sama would've kicked your ass for being such a pussy."

She was trying to get a eise from him.

"Yup, that's all you are pussy mc flappy flaps. You're about at legendary as Ike is."

"YEAH! You hear that? I'm as legedary as old dude." Ike said, again not understanding what Kagami meant

"I'm sure Mio sama would have sent your scrawny drunken ass back to Academy cos you just sit inside the gullet of a giant centipede too afraid to go out into the mean Uchiha world. Well let me out. I'm gonna go and kick some ass and escape this stupid city."

She wasn't sure how the great man would react. She loved this guy and respected him greatly and was willing to get knocked about so that he would actually take charge of the situation.

-----------------------------------

Dante and the refugees arrived at the Rain village.

"Yeah this is just the bright and happy setting we need." He said, already soaked to the bone. He looked at Kiya in disgust as she wasn't wearing anything remotely sexy enough to make use of the wet.

"Can't you be a bit more feminine? You know, just for a laugh?" Dante said.

Some shinobi came to greet them, Vergil was still staring blankly and needed some assistance.

"Yo!" Dante said greeting them, "Got room for folk that got kicked out of their village cos we got some crazy ass clan leaders about?"

Dante didn't want to answer the question about Mio, should they ask.

"We'll take our chances thank you." A refugee said, "Your bitch of a Hokage betrayed us. She was in league with Kira at the end, even went to bed with him. We all saw the pictures and the documents. We'd rather die by the bandits at least we know where they stand!"

Dante glanced to his left to the average looking guy. Just a guy that's been blinded by Kiras lies. Even though he knew that he still wanted to hurt him for disrespecting Mio. Vergil, who heard it all and despite his near unconsciousness managed to lift an arm onto Dantes shoulder. Dante exhaled.

"Up to you dude. But try...try and think. Why would Mio go to all that lengths to die for you if she wanted to backstab you?"

Another man came from the back, "Mio sama protected me with her last breath." He said. "She shielded me from the Uchihas attack. They killed her! She tried to protect us all. She died to protect me. You need to get your facts straight. She was a great woman."

Dantes face was somber, looking down in utter depression. "We were doing nothing whilst she died. We're useless." 

---------------------

Suna

Sena was back upstairs in his office and resuming his manga reading. His nearly ultimate rasengan was awesome but took a lot out of him. Medical staff were around him, fixing the ruptured muscles and getting in the way of his reading.

"Gyaah it can wait! Stop! No give it back!" He said as his assistant yanked the manga out of his hands. "Totally not cool." He tried to get up but was practicall sat on.

"You'll lie there and get healed you damned knucklehead!" She shouted

"Hey I'm the kazekage I can do...hey look a bird!" He said as his ADD kicked in.

|he grabed the bird and read the note.

"Woot! Kage party!" Sena said leaping up sending everyone flying


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 7, 2009)

"Good" Rakiyo said as the other two members of KIZU stared down Miyako. "Punk" Himawari mumbled as she turned around and started to follow Rakiyo, She made sure not to be any where near the Uchiha. Kendou on the other hand had plans to confront the new member. Sliding to the back of the group he walked along side Miyako, Placing a fresh cigarette in his mouth igniting with a hello kitty litter. He leaned in towards the Uchiha as the four continued to walk into the heart of Konoha.

 Blowing smoke in his direction he sucked in the sweet taste "So tell me what the fuck's your problem. Something crawled up your ass and died bitch?" Kendou said as he continued to examine the Uchiha. His lit cigarette held proudly in his hand as the smoke rose high into the air off of it. Himawari walked alongside Rakiyo and began to whisper to him. "So how do you plan on finding Zugaikotsu?" Himawari asked as her arms folded trying to decipher the genin's way of thinking. "I've got info on all his contacts I'm sure one of them must know something" He said holding up the book he had received from Doroshi.

 "You're not one of those snobby whiney kids who got everything spoon fed to them and then just decided to go all badass did ya?" Kendou said still eating away at the Uchiha with his comments as he had reached the middle of his ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) denting it in between his fingers. "Even if we do find his contacts what then? Do you really think you're strong enough to kill him?" Himawari asked playing with her jet black hair. "That's why i have you guys, Just in case i need help. Either way this Zugaikotsu is going down"

 Kendou put out his cigarette using Miyako's sheathe as an ash tray. He readied another cancer stick and placed it in his mouth this time struggling to ignite the tobacco. "Ughh piece of shit, Hey cockwad got a light?" Kendou asked as he shoved the cigarette near Miyako's face. Himawari sighed a bit and began to massage Rakiyo's shoulders, she leaned in whispering into his ears "I hope you know what you're doing Rakiyo-sama" She said playfully as her breathe sent blood rushing in all directions. The four had arrived at the Hokage mansion and hoped to find Kira.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jul 7, 2009)

Miyako's eyes turned into narrow slits, but he didn't look at Kendou. He postioned the sheath of his sword so it would be between his legs when Miyako stopped. He rumages around in the pouch on the back of his waist, pulling out a plain silver lighter with a flip open top. 

Miyako stops and opens it, a small flame sprouting up, "Gimme the cigarette..." Miyako mutters as Kendou stops behind him. He grabs the cigarette out of his new team mates mouth putting the tip of it over the flame. Miyako puts the butt of the cigarette into his mouth and inhales softly. As he was sliding the lighter back into his pouch, Miyako hand rests on the hilt of his sword taking another drag of Kendou's cigarette.

As Kendou shouts loudly at Miyako for smoking his cigarette, he slams his hand down on the hilt of his sword, causing it to fly up in the back. The sheath of the sword slams into Kendou's crotch. Miyako drops the cigarette to the ground and steps on it then walks ahead of Kendou, who was now writhing on the ground with his eyes tearing up some.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 8, 2009)

_Mugan…_

Sad eyes fell on Kagami, both the jounin sat silently as she berated the legend before them.  They glanced at each other and shook their heads.  “It’s a war we can’t win right now…”  Mugan said to Kagami trying to get the girl to give Siyatsu some slack.

“Yeah.  Besides…”  Hiato glanced at Siyatsu then shivered.  “I’m not quite ready to find out how we are suppose to get out of here.  I only see two directions…”

Mugan about choked understanding what he meant then turned toward the others.  “Looks like we need a medic.  How long before we get to the rain old man?”  Mugan asked looking at him.
**********************************

_Kiya/Tenka…_

The closer they got to Ame the quieter and introspective Kiya became.  A few times she could be seen gently touching a spot just below her neck a shimmer of gold flashing at one point while she looked at something closely.  

“The rain…” she mumbled softly as they approached the village.  Her thoughts wandered about her while she saw the ninja approach and listened to Dante.  “Shut up Dante…” she said to her friend with little heart behind her words.  

Kiya’s mind drew back into quick focus when the man began to complain about Mio.  But, before she could say a word another interjected.  At that she turned her back on the conversation, until she heard a voice she knew.  “Kiya!  Kiya!”  Tenka said rushing to her side and giving her a hug.  “You made it great!”

“Yeah.  Wasn’t easy but we are here…”  Kiya gave a small smile to her friend.

“It will be okay.  I know it will.” Tenka hugged her once more.  “I don’t suppose…Mugan-kun…”

“I’m sorry Tenka.  I didn’t see him.  But, I’m sure he will be here.  Don’t worry…”  Kiya shook her head slightly and tried to shake off her melancholy.  “I should help Vergil…”

“You’re right…”  Tenka stepped back and sighed while Kiya moved toward her former squad mates. 

“I don‘t mean to sound rude.  But, I need a place for him to rest.”  Kiya said quietly look at the rain ninja.
**********************************

_Tsuchikage…_

The pair began a slow decent back to the village from their spot when a jounin came rushing up.  “That messenger bird keeps circling but won’t land!”  he said pointing toward the sky.  Kenko and Hideki followed his gesture, shielding their eyes against the setting sun.  

“That’s strange.”  Kanko said then shrugged.  “Maybe it’s confused and lost.  It will eventually fall out of the sky if anything…WATCH OUT!”  

The bird suddenly dive bombed their position with lightening quick speed.  Diving to the ground the bird hit just behind them.  It lay on the ground motionless while the three slowly got to their feet.  

“Guess you were right about it coming down…”  Hideki chuckled slapping his friend on the back.

“Yeah…I guess we know the last thing that went through it’s mind…”  Kanko replied then smirked at his friend causing them both to laugh out loud.  

“The message…”  The third said pointing at the avian.  

“Right…”  Kanko began to reach for the bird and it started to move.  “Damn thing survived!”  Before it could take off again he snatched it and held it out to Hideki.  “Get the damn note!  I am not going on a chicken chase!”  

Laughing loudly Hideki got the note.  After a moment Kanko thrust the bird into the waiting jounin’s hands.  “Do something with the damn thing.  Heal it…fry it…I don’t care.”  After the man took the bird Kanko took the note.  He scowled slightly as he read the words.  “Seems like there will be a Kage summit.  We should prepare…”

“Right…”  Hiato nodded as they continued into the village.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 8, 2009)

_With Saito..._
Saito looks at Yuna with a mixture of disgust and annoyance. Disgusted because of what a wastrel this woman has become, and annoyed because she's drinking a priceless bottle of scotch which costs more then she makes in a year. Saito snatches the bottle off the table and pours himself a glass. She's ruined it already anyway. Why let it go to waste he thinks to himself and after today's events a spot is certainly in order. 

Saito takes a sip, savoring the alcohol. "Do I know where that insane wretch of a brother of yours is?" he muses aloud, "Hmm....well I might have some ideas but nothing concrete at the moment I am afraid." 

"Which is why I wanted to speak to you," he says, downing his glass of scotch in one gulp. "We both know that he is plotting our destruction as we speak, and we also know who he wants most in this village...." he adds, staring pointedly at her.  

"Our clan has reached a crossroads Yuna and I'm offering you an important voice in this time of transition," he keeps his gaze focused on her eyes trying to discern her reactions. People's eyes tell more then any words ever could in Saito's estimation. "All I ask is that you help me capture your brother when he inevitably tries to contact you." 

_With Kaion..._
The young Uchiha sits by his mothers bedside in the hospital. ANBU guards watch the front door and the windows, making it feel more like a prison to Kaion, then a place of healing. 

"And then they left, all of them," Kaion says quietly, "I couldn't even stop Minori."  

His Mother lays in a coma and he's not even sure if she can hear him but Kaion needs someone to talk to and he just pretends that she's sleeping and will awaken any second now. 

"Just thinking about how they attacked Dad makes me so angry!" he says, gritting his teeth. "He was right, they're all just jealous of us and our power.....and they couldn't handle an Uchiha Hokage!" he reaches into his back pocket and takes out a crumpled newspaper photo of that bitch Kiya, ripping it up in a fury. 

"I'm gonna go find Kimiko then I'll be right back." 

_With Kimiko..._
The Uchiha woman awakens in a prison cell feeling like she's been put through a meat grinder. For a second Kimiko thinks she's back in the Jashin temple but then she realizes that she lays back on a padded bunk, and her cell has a small silver toilet and wash basin in the corner. It's not the Ritz but compared to that Jashin hellhole she was in, it might as well be. She touches the dried blood on her forehead, realizing that her wounds haven't even been tended to. 

Suddenly the door to her cell opens and three ANBU ninja walk inside. Kimiko sits up on her bunk, "Are you the cleaning staff. You forgot to leave a mint on my pillow," 

AN ANBU with a mask shaped into a pig grabs Kimko's arm, moving with whip like speed. She cracks him across the jaw in response, "BACK OFF!"  Suddenly the other two ANBU tackle her and pin her against her bunk. Too weak to fight, Kimiko settles for staring daggers at them, sadly they don't bleed. 

Dr. Kurohara walks into the cell with a tray of instruments. "Keep her down while I obtain a sample," he commands.  

"But I already got my free breast exam last week!" Kimiko exclaims. 

Kurohara ignores her, walking towards her with a large syringe, "This won't hurt a bit," he reassures her. He's lying of course like all Doctors do when they say something won't hurt.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 8, 2009)

Kira appeared outside the mansion. "I don't know why you're looking for me here. I'm not the Hokage." he said to Rakiyo

"Well, it seems you have quite the merry band here. I assume you want information on Zugai?" The man had long since served his purpose and was of no use to Kira anymore. Not when he had the Doctor. "well, what do you need?"

__________________________________________

Kratos had managed to calm Mion down and the group were walking now towards the Mist country. They would have tried to recruit Scorpion but they had no idea where he was.

"I recall a group of relatively likeminded people in the chuunin exams." Kratos said, "They were from the Mist" 

"Whatever. I just wanna kill something." she was still handcuffed and lead around on a leash like a dog. She didn't mind the humiliation, she actually enjoyed it, as long as it was Kratos holding the leash.

They had arrived in the Mist country and it did what it said on the tin. It was misty everywhere. They approached the gates of the hidden village and wondered how exactly they were meant to recruit them. 

________________________________________


----------



## Tian (Jul 8, 2009)

Kimirasu heard about the turmoil, the change in government and he decide that things weren't going to go good. He went for the gates bring all of his important possesions. Before he left he swiped some summoning scrolls to learn to master. He also left a note saying he'd be back afer his training and that he never knew when he'd be back. "Goodbye Konoha. I'll see you in awhile once i unlock the secrets of the sharingan and i become stronger". 

He exited the gates of konohagakure heading for the port to kirigakure. 
_"According to my sources they need Mist swordsmen trainee's. I will become a mist swordsmen.It won't be easy though. I mean i'm from Konoha. the fact that i'm a genin and have the power to unlock the sharingan will surely be on my side. they'd love for me to come but the thing is that, i'm not a native so that will go against me..."_ he thought. All he could do is think all the way to port.

It took him about three days to reach the port. With some close encounters with the wildlife but of course the wild life weren't counting on him, being a meat eater. He ate his way through four rabbits on his way to the port over the three days. He decided to rest at the inn near the port for two days just for planning and sorting out what he had with him because he didn't really sort things out before he left.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 8, 2009)

*Whispers in the Rain*

(With Saito)

For just a moment, Yuna's tough demeanor wavers she places the Kunai safetly back into it's holster as she takes in everything the man said. She placed her hand over the right side of her face, The pain both physical and emotionally still weighed heavy on her. From that moment all her eyes could see was the past, The flashing lightning, the pouring rain, The wasted battlefield. Smell of rotting corses and the screams of comrades echoed in her mind constantly, sometimes keeping her awake at Night.

The sight of her brother reaching forward to pull out her eye and the darkness he spoke off, She could remember it clearly. No amount of alcohol could ever make her forget those painful memories. She recalled the looks they gave her and her brother when they where banished from her clan, the sight of their dying father everything that had let up to shiden's betrayal was ever so strong in her mind. "An important voice?" Yuna said as she swirled her drink in her hand. The bevarage had sat steadily at the bottom of the glass as her reflection could be seen. The eye patch was all she kept her eye on.

"How do you plan on giving me and Important voice Saito?" Yuna asked sounded more intrested with each word that comes from her mouth. "We both know quite well that those old fucks of Uchiha's have no intention of listening to me. As far as they're concerned, To their pitiful eyes" Her sharingan activating just from the sheer anger, the hatred she held for the clan still as strong as it ever was as the three tomoes dance around her pupil. "Me and Shiden died a long time ago. How do you the great Saito of the Cold Flame plan on having on my voice heard. Better what do you plan on doing with my little brother if i do help you?" Yuna stared at the man as her sharingan stared him down.

(In Amegakure)

The three mysterious rain ninja watch high from one of the sky scrapers and instantly recognize one of them. Kiya was the one they had their eye on, The one with the apple played with it for a bit before speaking "Isn't that?" Before he could finish his sentence the female of the group interrupted "Yea, I'm sure Sora sensei will be quite glad to hear she's here" She said with a smile. The stitches around her lips becoming clear as the shadow retracted on her face. "I'll go inform him of the good news" The third member said as he went off to tell his sensei. "Well we don't want them to leave while he gets Sora here, Lets stall them"

He said as the two bounced down the high sky scraper, jumping off pipes, signs, and occassinally birds eventually landing on a small roof where the Konoha Ninja's could see them. "Welcome to Amegakure!" The female said, She had unkempt dirty blonde hair. Her eyes where blood red and all across her body and face stitches ran rampant, She wore a quite revealing kimono which should off her D sized assets. "Ooo He's cute, Whats your name hot stuff?" The girl said as she looked at dante, Her smiling showing off the stitches that seemed to hold the sides of her mouth together. 

The male didn't speak as he merely juggled the bitten red apple in his hand. He wore black lip stick and wore a long white hoody with a flak jacket worn over it. On the back of the grey jacket was three katana's each longer then the last that where laced unto his back. His skin color was grey and the prominent black mascara did not help with his ghastly appearence. He bit into the apple letting the juices run down his mouth as he stared them down.

(Konohagakure)

"Hokage or not i'd thought you'd be here" Rakiyo said as he stared off with his sensei. Kendou struggled to get up to his feet after the low blow by Miyako. "I've got a lead on where he might be but i need you to do two things for me" The strength in Rakiyo's voice surprised Kira though he was seemed to have a lack of respect for those around him. "First off i want you to call of the ANBU black ops that've been tailing me. I won't betray you afterall I need you in order to accomplish my goal. Second I want no harm to come towards Siyatsu" The last demand caught everyone by surprise as the genin stood toe to toe with the menacing jounin.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 8, 2009)

Kira

"Siyatsu? As far as I know he's harbouring those that could threaten me in the future. But its a minor threat.." and so soon shall Siyatsu be too. Kira thought to Kurohara's research, he was with Kimiko and her sample should have been taken. A rather important one too. 

"Very well, Rakiyo, since I hold you in high regard I shall adhere to your requests. However, know that I would not even trust my own mother...if she were alive." the last part of the sentence hung in the air like poison gas. "I always have my eye on everyone and I expect some sort of loyalty after you have dealt with your...problem. Give my regards to Zugai when you see him."

____________________________________________

Dante's eyes were firmly fixated on the D cup breasts. She looked like a patchwork doll but she ws oddly sexy. 

"See! That's how you dress!" Dante said pointing to the revealing kimono. "Names Hyuuga Dante of Konoha." he said replying to her earlier question "We're on the run from....Konoha. Some shits gone down and Mio-sama said to come here." he handed over the letter with her last words on it.

Kiya had been working on Vergil throughout the journey and he could now function. He looked at the two of them. "I'm glad you're ok." he said shortly having remembered the Tsukiyomi he was subjected to. Kiya smiled at him.

"we would be in your debt if you could help us." Vergil said bowing slowly and getting back up. He was very much a man of following proper protocol.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 8, 2009)

*Announcements*

(Inside the Centipede's gut)

Siyatsu's eye brow twitched as the name old man kept drilling into his head "Stop calling old man, i'll have you know i was once named Konoha's most elligable bachelor" He said with a giant grin on his face "You came in 4th" Tetsuo said knocking Siyatsu out of his mini celebration. "Will you shut up Tetsuo!" He said as he hammer fist the inards of the centipede. "Amegakure will take no less then an hour to get there inside Tetsuo" He said giving a thumbs up to the people riding the centipede.

He was still bummed but he knew he had to be strong for them. His thoughts went to his protege Rakiyo and hoped he was safe. Grabbing one of Tetsuo's intestines he held it near his mouth and began to speak into it as it were a microphone "Ladies and Gentlemen, please enjoy your ride. Don't forget to buckle your seatbelt and pay lots and lots of attention to your very sexy manly honest honarable strong Hokageish Siyatsu" Said jokingly as he let go of the intestine. He didn't want to ruin the moment by telling them the only way to get out was either through being vomited out or well you know.

(Kirigakure)

The Mizukage was now in the Horizon of the village, his entourage surrounding him on all sides even though he was more then capable of taking care of himself. A man with afro and jounin outfit quickly rushed towards him and bowed down. "Ah if it isn't Ryu, What good news do you bring" The soft spoken kage said, he was exhausted but always liked the interaction with the silly jounin. "Here ya go Kage man!" Ryu said as he handed him the scroll. Akura read it quickly and placed it into his pocket, He sighed but knew he had to be responsible. "Come on guys off to the Land of Fortune" The Mizukage said as he turned around his entourage almost fainting at his words, they where even more exhausted then him.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 8, 2009)

"Oh for heavens sake!" Mion said at the lack of imagination Kratos had. "Untie me." Kratos did so and Mion took off her headband and stripped off completely naked. She then stabbed herself in the back, leaving the kunai in there and breathed in. "Punch me! Hard!"

Kratos, without a moments hesitation reeled his arm back and smacked her in the face, almost sending her unconscious. "Idiot! Not that hard!"

"Hmph. I put my heart into every punch."

"Fine."

Tears suddenly rolled down her cheek and her entire face changed, from a scowling hellcat to an innocent girl. "I'll see you when I get our recruits." she said, and crawled on the ground. Though Kratos was a man of discipling he couldn't help his eyes wander to Mion's naked ass and exposed areas. He grunted and turned away, needing to release his frustration out on something.

Mion started sobbing hysterically and crawled out from the bushes. A group of people were out there. 'Oh crap, just my fucking luck. It's the damned Mizukage!' she thought but continued her convincing act.

"H...help me...sir...I was attacked...and they... they..." she sobbed and then fell unconscious. A trick she learnt during her torture sessions. The best way to deal with pain is not to be awake when its being dealt out. Of course they would wake her up with some foul smelling salts but for the purpose of convincing them that she really just had been raped and almost killed, it would do. 

She was completely at the mercy of the Mizukage but knew that it would be ok.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 8, 2009)

(Amegakure)

"Dante huh" She said as she ran her fingers along her chest playfully tugging at the Kimono which barely covered her breasts. "Nice name hun, You can call me Hanako Rumi" Her smile was haunting yet enchanting at the same time. The numerous stitches seemed self inflicted rather then garnered through years of battle. The one with the apple looked at Vergil as he bowed at them. "In amegakure your pains, past, and memories wash away with the Rain, if you wish to stay then it's your preragotive. Our leader is currently away at the Chunin's but she'll be back shortly" Hanako said as her blonde hair shifted on her shoulder.

The one with the apple couldn't help but stare Kiya down "Can't believe it's her" He said as he bounced the red orb up and down. "Sora sensei will be so happy to see her" He said loud enough to garner a scolding from Hanako "Quiet Mishuro, We'll let sensei handle that later" The sounds of lightning crackling filled the sky signfying the rain would pour down even harder. "Follow me we'll take you to a safe house" Hanako spoke as she bounced off the roof and began to run towards the destination. "You better hurry up" Mishuro added as he ran after her. The two were headed for the southern tower which was decorated with all sorts of signs, pipes, and abstract art.

(Konohagakure)

"My only goal is to kill Zugaikotsu, as long as you help me then you'll garner no betrayal" Rakiyo said as he turned around. KIZU followed closely as the group began to make their way fro the village. Kendou stared at Miyako and believed he owed him for the previous interruption as well as the stolen cigarette, though was still reeling from the pain. He placed a cigarette on his mouth and decided to walk with Himawari instead believing it to be less painful. Rakiyo and Miyako walked side by side as the broken village gate came into their sights. "Let's go" was all he said as KIZU left the village

(Kirigakure)

Akura looked at the naked girl, He quickly picked her up dressing her in the Mizukage robes and placed the hat a top of her playfully. He knew she was up to something, the wounds suggested their wasn't a struggle but he wasn't going to leave it to chance. He was too soft hearted as the elders of the village would say though his power alone would make a coup unthinkable. His giant blade strapped to his back also added to his fear some aura despite his soft spoken ways. "Ryu take her to the medical corps, Make sure she gets all the treatment she needs" He said as the afro wearing jounin agreed and accompanied Mion into the village. The Mizukage turned around and headed off with his entourage.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jul 8, 2009)

Miyako walked next to Rakiyo, thinking of all the violent things he'd do to Kendo. "So Rakiyo, where are we headed to?" he asks trying to think of something else for a little while. He took a quick glance back at the village as he neared the broken gates.

Miyako yawns loudly and pushes some hair from the front of his face, he slides a hand into his pouch and pulls out the book with a red cover. He opens up to a page that he marked with a senbon revealing a mug shot of two people, one on each page. Miyako shows the two pages to Rakiyo, "My father was going to send these two people to assassinate me...I believe they'll be valuable assests to this team. The only problem is finding them..." he mutters quietly to his friend.

On the right page was a man named Riku Ito, the only problem was that he was wearing a mask in his photo, the only distinguishing mark on him was a tattoo of an "X" on the side of his neck. On the left page was a boy named Haru Akira, he had bright pink hair and looked like an all around goof, but apparently he was very deadly.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 8, 2009)

*KIZU moves!!*

(with the four man cell assembled what will KIZU do!)

(Kumogakure)

The Raikage steps out of his mansion staring at the terrain, His body was completly mummified in bandages save for the upper half of his face. With him on his right a young girl stood by his side holding a book close to her body and on his left a flamboyant male holding a rather large double edged Axe. The male picked his nose as the girl continued to draw in her litted dark red book. "Let's go" The Raikage spoke as they headed off the only thing on his mind was the impending Kage summit. 

(Konohagakure)

"Samui castle, Apparently someone has ties with him over there" Rakiyo said as he examined the two photos carefully. He hands the book back to Miyako who returns it to his pouch. "If you think they're valueable then we'll keep a look out for them" Rakiyo said his black zipper shirt waving around as a gust of wind blew past them. His spiky blonde hair dancing in all directions as they left the village. ANBU black ops monitored them leave from the gate not saying a word to either of them.

Kendou watches Miyako with intent, he was still upset from their previous encounter and was begging to fight the genin. Himawari kept her self busy cleaning her nails with her Kunai, After what seemed like hours of walking, of shifting terrain they arrived at their destination. The ground here scare of trees though abundant in the bodies of water that surrounded it. A large castle planted itself in the middle of a rather large town.  

Once outside the gate Rakiyo summoned four Centipedes that latched unto the skin of their respective hosts. "We're going to split up, Once you find a way into the castle channel some chakra into the centipede. It'll alert the rest of the group through a burning sensation and we'll all meet up" Kendou seemed non to estactic as the centipede latched on to his chest, Himawari nearly barfed at the notion as the four exchanged glances. The four then split off into different parts of the town.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jul 8, 2009)

Miyako had gone off to the east part of time. There were a lot of vendors set up on the streets with games for children and adults a like. He walks over to a vendor selling dumplings and buys one, the vendor looked at him strangely for only wanting one but he didn't ask any questions. Miyako walked down the street munching slowly on his dumpling.

"I should probably see if anyone around here has any tips on how to get into that castle..." Miyako mutters to himself. He dropped about a third of his dumpling onto the ground and walked away. It didn't take much to fill him up. 

Miyako sees a vendor's cart with no people around. He walks over to the cart to find an old man snoozing in a chair behind his cart, "Useless..." he mutters. The older man snores some and Miyako punches him in the side of the face, "What the hell?!" the old man shouts looking around frantically. "Oi..." Miyako mutters, the old man glares at him "Were you the one who punched me?!" he asks angrily. Miyako looks around, he seemed to only one around this man's cart "It would appear to be so...but that's not why I came here, I have some questions for you." Miyako says with authority. The old man sits up straight disregarding how the boy spoke to him, "Ask away." Miyako nodded slightly and motioned to the castle behind all of the vendors, "Is there any way I'd be able to get in there?" the old man roared with laughter at the question, "That place is guarded all day and all not long by heavily armed guards, the only way you'd get in there is if you had an entire army" the old man says still chuckling some.

Miyako nods some, "So what do you sell here?" the old man looks at him curiously, "I sell lighters and cigarettes..." the younger boy grins some, "Can I get five packs of cigarettes and two lighters?" The old man shrugs, "I don't give a damn...here" he says dropping the requested items on the counter of his cart. Miyako drops some money on the counter and puts the cigarettes and lighters into his pouch and says thank you walking away to find some more info.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 8, 2009)

It was a long hellous journey Petero made to get to Ame, but he had made it. It took longer than expected because he had to stop at the nearby ramen and chicken joint. Not to mention he had....stress problems he needed to relieve after Mio's death.

"And to think...I never got to see that old lady nakey...,but that damn Kira almost lived out my dream." That was it Kira was now his sworn enemy. Crippletron step over all of the buildings in the rain country and cast a dark shadow that loomed over *Dante, Kiya* and the rest of the group.

"From day forward Kira is my sworn enemy....no see's Ol'lady Mio half naked and leaves to tell about except for me!"

_(Leiko)_
She stood infront of the gate of her place of birth. The mist country hadn't changed at all since Leiko had left here with her parents. She thought she would return to Kumo, but with the agruement her and Atsuko had there was no point in going back to that place even if she were to be labled as a missing-nin.

"Home....still has that same feel to it and the same low level of visiblity." Leiko chuckled at the last comment and walked through the gates. Walking through town she happend upon a sight she didnt' think she would see.

"The Mizukage?" Leiko thought and he still looked pretty nice for his age, but she wouldn't tell him that. Then some people caught her attention one of the people were from Konoha and she recongized him, but didn't know his name. The other 2 she was familar with and they were a ruthless team back in Kumo Mion and Kratos.

_"That's that Jashin team the Raikage sent to the exam, but where's the third member?"_

_Meanwhile_
Azumo lept through the forest with great speed while carrying Minori in her arms who happened to fall asleep. To Azumo it looked as if her daughter had never looked so peaceful as she sleep.

"I'm sorry....for making you wait.....Minori" Azumo whipsered to herself. It wasn't to long before they reached the rain and the rest of the group. Azumo began searching for Kiya normally she would be searching for her husband, but he had buisness to attend to and wouldn't be back for a while.

Suddenly a huge shadow loomed over her catching her off guard as she looked up to see who cast it. A rather large entity that seemed to be made out of earth stood over them and none other than Petero stood there at the reigns.

"I don't understand how he ever became a jonin, but his mastery of the earth style is impressive." Though now wasn't the time for prasie as she began looking for her daughters sensei.

"Kiya....Kiya are you here" Azumo called out the woman's name hoping to catch her attention.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 8, 2009)

*The Conquest of love!!*

"Just one" Kendous voiced teased from a small hut "Noo" A feminine voice responded "Come on babe no ones looking" His voice responding to the female voice as the light turn off inside the hut. "I SAID NO!" BAAM!! With that Kendou came crashing out of the hut, chunks of wood and ninja propaganda littered the city street. An angry red headed girl held her shaking fist in the air as she walked away "Perv!" She yelled for everyone to turn to an almost unconscious Kendou. "Fine bitch you don't know what your missing" The purple haired ninja said as he sat up brushing some debris out of his hair. "Girls are so stuck up nowadays i swear" Kendou mumbled as he got up digging into his pouch for a cigarette.

He leans back enjoying the bent cigarette as the grey smoke entered his body. The laugh of a chuckling old man caught him off guard as he turned to his side. The old man was completly covered in hay and seem to be in some sort of failed disguise. Liver spots ran rampant on his head and his tan body had been severely wrinkled and worn over the years. He played with his salt white mustache as he continued to chuckle at Kendou's misfortune with the ladies. "The hell you laughing at old man?!" Kendou barked at the small man.

"At you, you kids these days don't know how ta treat a lady" The man said with a slight accent as he pressed his hand against his chance trying to regain his breathe from the small laughing fit. "Pfft like you old people knew any better" Kendou turned away from the man as he watched a watermelon vendor struggle to place his products on his cart. "Well you're here aren't you, that means somebody quite old musta been making some serious love makin'" The man said as he leaned in towards the ninja.

The young man weighed the elder's words in his mind before speaking, it's been a while he had been outside and being locked up for so long; the only thing that was on kendous mind was finding a chick to have a fun time with. He looked over nonchalantly trying to act as casual as possible "Got any pointers old man?" The cigarette being eaten away by the slow burning ember exuded the grey smog as Kendou asked the question. 

The old man smile revealing numerous teeth missing, in an instant he removed the hay stack to show a booth with a poorly written sign that says "Old Man Zoro's Love Shop" Old man Zoro leaned in as if telling a secret though spoke quiet loud "With my help you'll be the greatest playboy ever since Hughro Hephnero" Kendou scrathed his chin "Hughro Hephnero huh? All right i'll do it!" Zoro held out his hand "100 ryo" Kendou reared back but digged into his pocket paying the man after all he wanted a chick and bad.

(A few horrible lessons later)

Kendou stood there wearing a fake purple mustache and a kimono exposing his ripped body. He wore sandals that were actually quite short for his feet and made him sway from side to side as he struggled to keep balance. "Are you sure about this?!" Kendou asked hating the ridiculous getup. The old man was wearing Kendou's clothes and gave him the a okay. Kendou sighed and then walked towards the targeted girls "Hey ladies" Kendou said trying to be as sexy as possible.

The ladies stared at the young ninja before bursting out laughing at him rideculing his get up and approach. His self esteem plummeted as he tore the mustache off in fury, His kekkei genkai kicking in as his saliva began to harden. "Im going to kill him, Hey Zoro! WHAT THE!" To his surprise the old man had taken off, the stand was gone and there was no trace of the old man anywhere. Kendou's head dropped hard as he sat down on the ground bemoaning his situation. "Can't believe i got conned"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jul 8, 2009)

Miyako continues to walk around the streets, a group of small children run into him causing him to fall over. The children giggle happily as Miyako sits off dusting off his shirt and hakama, "Why you little brats..." he growls and agrily, his eyes becoming narrow slits.

He makes a quick handsing, "Magen - Narakumi no Jutsu" Miyako says casting a genjutsu on the children. He made sure not to make the vision to scary, just enough to make them cry. Miyako stands up and walks away, releasing the genjutsu as he does so. "Stupid brats..." he says to himself. 

As he starts walking again he looks at the castle trying to find where would be a weak point on it, but having no success he climbs up into a tree and sits on a high up branch, resting his hand on the hilt of his sword.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 8, 2009)

Mion

Mion was getting treated by the doctors in the village. After an hour they left, she was still unconscious and had hooked her up to an IV. When she thought it was safe she snapped herself out of the unconscious state and got up out of bed. 

She sighed at her clothes, "Hospital gown huh? Well at least they were professional enough not to try anything with me. Though I would have enjoyed killing him afterwards." She took it off, naked again, the gown more of a hinderance than a help.

From here on in it was standard infiltration technique. Things she had been taught over and over, failure punishable by three days in the "box". She actually shuddered, the only torture she couldn't stand. It was everything at once: genjutsu, burn, stabbing, rape, you name it it happened. For three days non stop. Not something anyone should have to live through. Especially not twice. 

She opened the window and escaped in the cover of night. Her eye was still swollen thanks to Kratos. "Idiot." she growled, she could at least see out of it.

"Now how do I find my targets?" she said prowling the roof like a cat, "Maybe I'll get lucky..."


----------



## Tian (Jul 8, 2009)

Docks
------
After getting packed up and ready Kimirasu Left on a boat to kirigakure.
He had idea's in his head as to what he'd do as soon as he got there. 
He decided to find a nice corner of on the boat and fall asleep until he reached kirigakure.... 

Mist Swordsmen Training yard 
-----------------------------
Mangetsu Sat on top of a giant pillar that was made of water. 
"Come on Guys if you can't walk up a liquid pillar like this how can you all even hope of getting the decapacitating carving Knife.There are three girls down there working together and they stand the best chance" he said as he expanded the pillar so that he could lean back._"Jeez, when will i get a mission already....it's been a week now and nothing. All i've been doing is training the recruits"_ he thought to himself.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 8, 2009)

*The Signal*

(In Amegakure)

Sousuke was just as intranced as Dante by Hanako's large assets, he watched with teenage glee as each subtle movement caused them to bounced. He had taped an umbrella to his back as it shielded him from the rain, As usaul he didn't wear a short showing off his muscled physique and started to flex in the hopes the bizarre woman would notice him. His father had done the same thing removing his own shirt having a much stronger physique then his son plus chest hair.

"Give it up son, She'll never look you're way, You're no where near as manly as your old man" He said flexing his biceps that sprouted all sorts of veins in all directions. Sousuke and his father began to trade poses each vying for the Rain Ninja's attention. "Please as if she ever want your old butt, She wants someone whose young and sexy like me" Sousuke said playing his ringtone which was his fanclub cheering his name over and over. The two butted heads as the war of poses continued.

(Samui Town)

Rakiyo left a small building having no better luck then his other teammates. No one dared entered the castle as it was heavily guarded on all sides, Rumors of a dungeon had added more to the fearsome structure as no one wanted to get torture for being a traitor. The city was alive with activity as people of all ages walked all over, Children playing with toys, Teenagers hanging out, The adults heading off to work to support their families. Rakiyo stretched a bit, His muscles were tense and he began to feel a bit groggy.

"Rakiyo!" Hachigabo the centipede called out in his mind which had latched unto his back earlier. "It seems someone found something" The centipede wriggled and squirm with each worm "Which one?" Rakiyo asked as he continued to watch kids pass a ball back and forth. "Himawari" The centipede said, it's fangs sunk deep into the genin's flesh as it's pulse relayed the information to Rakiyo's mind. "Right eastern part of the village, Fine let's go" Rakiyo said as he headed off.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jul 8, 2009)

Miyako feels the slight burning sensation of centipede on his body and then he knew where. He had to go. Jumping down out of the tree he was sitting in Miyako starts to walk towards where he was told to. Rakiyo and Himawari were already there, "So who found what?" Miyako asks, resting his hand on the hilt of his sword.

He looked around but couldn't seem to find Kendou, '_What an idiot..._' Miyako thinks to himself pushing his pure white hair out of his coal black eyes. The gold kanji's on the sheath of his sword glimmered some in the light that shone down upon the town.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 8, 2009)

_Mugan…_

A low rumble escaped Mugan as he chuckled over Siyatsu’s words.  “At least he didn’t take offence to her…” he thought to himself.  With the laughter dying from his lips he ran a hand through his hair.  Before leaning back against the wall of the intestines.  

“Don’t worry.  I’m sure she is fine…”  Hideki said leaning back also.

“Oh yeah.  She is a strong bitch.”  Mugan chuckled once more.  “Damn this shit…” he grumbled pulling out a small bag a chips from his pouch and began to munch.
*****************************

_Kiya…_

“Thanks…”  Kiya replied softly to the rain ninja.  “Come on Tenka.  Let’s round up the kids.  Since they seem about worthless…”  she growled watching the men make fools of themselves over a pair of breasts.  “A bunch of kids…”  she then looked down at herself playing lightly with the gold chain once more.  “Maybe I should flaunt them a little…”

“Don’t even stoop to that level Kiya.”  Tenka said overhearing her and chuckling.  Her eyes moving to the hand playing with the necklace.  She opened her mouth once more to ask about it but knew it was pointless.  Kiya still wouldn‘t tell her.  “Not worth it.  You don’t want or need that type.”  

“You’re right…”  Kiya said with a chuckle then the pair of kunoichi quickly gathered the children that had come with Tenka and began to follow the ninja.  The children stared wide eyed at their surroundings, moved yet again.

It was then the shadow fell.  The children gasped and tried to hide as best they could behind the two woman.  “What the…”  Kiya muttered turning her head and looking.  “Who…oh…well at least he made it.”

Rolling her eyes Tenka tried to sooth the children.  “Don’t worry.  He is on our side…”  she smiled comfortingly at them then muttered.  “I think…”

Kiya glanced at Tenka as they began to usher the kids forward.  It was then she heard her name called.  She turned quickly scanning the crowd for a moment, before spotting Azumo.  “Here!”  Kiya called before turning to Tenka.  “Do you have them?”  with Tenka’s nod Kiya began moving toward Azumo.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 8, 2009)

Kurohara

"Hmph. I would suggest you mix that compound properly." He told this bizarre little creature. An experiment that had not gone quite as well as he had hoped but it had its uses, at least he knew he could create life from a test tube.

The creature nodded mutely. Hugely disfigured eyes and its arms and legs were around the wrong way. Thankfully it didn't have genitals. It looked down as it mixed the blue liquid carefully. It turned clear for a second and the red.

"Hm. Only 1 second? Currently it would only last a second. Not very useful."

Around the room were various vials of blood and chemicals. "I need a live test subject." He walked out of the lavish mansion he had been given and went to find someone.

---------------------------------

Kira was now with Saito. 

"A Kage meeting? Hm. I assume you're going? Well, as a proud member of this village I feel I would like to accompany you. Anyone else you have in mind Hokage sama?"

He said respectfully bowing. Kira already had what he needed. The scroll that was locked away in Mios safe. As per their agreement, Saito turned a blind eye.

The Kage meeting was to be held at the former village of the Sound. A volatile meeting like that needed a neutral ground. Of course it was safe to assume that other villages were taking precautions, however, perhaps not as many as Kira was taking. 

"I hear your wife is still not out of her coma would you like me to ask a certain doctor I know? I'm sure he could....ah never mind."

He stopped, noticing a certain atmosphere in the room.

"I have found that the Yamanak clan are not happy with your appointment. What would you have me do about that. There are some talks about them leaving to take their chances elsewhere."

Naturally Kira thought this would happen. The less united Konoha were, the better. Short of the Hyuuga, the Uchiha were the most stubborn and narrow minded. Kira didn't even need to do anything.

Soon Konoha would be no more, and then it would be his.

------------------------

As the rain fell Dante waited. He would wait for his Akimichi and Yamanaka jounin to break out of Konoha. He looked back and noticed Sousuke also revelling in the D cups.

"No no, you're doing it wrong." Dante said watchim flex. "Check it."

Dante took off his coat in one smooth motion and flung it around himself, the coat acting like a hot salsa dancer. He flung it in the air along with several accupunture pins. One after the other they imbedded into the tree. He spun, flipped, caught his coat as he continued to throw needle after needle into the tree. Finally, his back to the tree he flung five more, making a heart shape.

He turned to the patchwork sex bomb, but only a half turn, just catching her in his periphery. He pointed to the heavens and softly said "Dante, has arrived."


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 8, 2009)

*Inflitration*

(Samui Town)

Kendou arrived last at the scene, In his mouth a half eaten cigarette burned away as he made his way towards his teammate with a less then somber mood. He had managed to convince an old lady to give him clothes pretending to be a homeless kid and now wore a regular pink T shirt which bore the word Peach written on it and fitten blue jeans along with some beaten up sneakers. He dug into his ears as Himawari quickly started laughing at the Ninja. Leaning against Rakiyo she spoke "What the hell happen to you?"

"I don't want to talk about it! Look can we just do what we came to do" Kendou said more then annoyed as he turned away embrassed by the girls laughter. Himawari regained her compusure and then revealed a secret entrance that had been hiden via Genjutsu. "Through here" Himawari said as she pointed at it. Rakiyo took the lead "We'll be splitting up into two teams when we arrive inside the castle. Kendou you're going with Miyako, Himawari you're with me" 

Rakiyo said as KIZU began to inflitrate the place "Oh come on really, I'm with sour sally! fine" Kendou said as he was being left behind by the others as he struggled to catch up. The place was heavily guarded with Ninja's constantly patrolling the area. This was no place to charge in guns blazing if they wished to get out alive, KIZU trade glances before splitting off into their assigned two groups. 

(Amegakure, Southern Tower)

The Rain ninja had escorted the leaf shinobi to the gigantic tower, Inside a wood work of steel pipes and signs adorned the inards of the large sky scraper. The rain poured heavily as the occassional lightning would flash every now and then. Mishuro had been sent up to give the word of the Leaf Shinobi's arrival while Hanako stayed on the first floor to keep an eye on them in case anything went ary. She stretched back as the stitches mimicked the movement struggling to hold the pieces of flesh together. 

"So tell me what the hecks going on with the leaf anyway?" Hanako asked as her curiosity peaked, She leaned forward as her cleavage rendered most of the males useless as if caught in a genjutsu. Sousuke and his dad watched on like hungry dogs as they nearly salivated at the mouth, the two struggled to keep their eyes focus as they're mind would replay scenes the dozens of adult films they had seen over the span of their life.

(16th Floor, Southern tower)

Mishuro arrived at the 16th floor throwing the apple core down to the eternal abyss of one of the pipes which would eventually lead back into the ocean. It was a cold dark room with the holy source of light coming from the occassional burst of lightning bolts that ripped threw the sky. A giant desk stood at the middle of the room as hundreds of Scrolls and books where strewn all over the place. Mishuro bowed and began to announce the news "Sensei we have visitors from the leaf. _She_ is there as well" The giant chair spun around revealing a rather handsome man, he looked at Mishuro before speaking. "So she's returned huh...Kiya Asasume"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 8, 2009)

The Mist trio follow follow the Mizukage's entourage. Isane walks behind her older brother the Mizukage, glad to be out of the desert, Tendo walks along glumly because he didn't get to see Minori's intestines, and Misuto, well he just wants to kill someone.

"I'm angry!" Misuto snarls, reflexively touching the handle of the giant zanpakuto blade strapped to his back. 

"What's new?" Isane counters. 

"Your brother better make me a Chuunin. I was fuckin up that Uchiha until that goddamn Monster attacked!" he complains. Misuto is the villages number one killer among anyone in his generation and he's busted his ass to get noticed by the Mizukage. Chuunin be damned in his mind. It's really just a stepping stone. All he wants is for the bastard to induct him into the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist. Misuto believes he's more then earned that honor. 
_
With Saito...._
"Do not be so obtuse woman," Saito tells Yuna, ignoring her petulant anger, "I am the Hokage and the clan leader now in case you were too drunk to notice. I will give you a seat at the table if you wish it, and restore your former title and position. Stop living in the past and help make our clan stronger. " 

Saito gathers several scrolls from his desk and places them into the folds of his cloak, "And as for your brother. I will let you decide his fate once he's been captured," he remarks impassively. Of course he will let her decide her brothers fate as long as its the fate that involves killing him. 

"I have business to attend to. If you accept then you know where to find me. If you decline then remain the broken and pathetic shell you currently are ," Saito casually walks past her and exits out the house. As he walks down the front steps several ANBU ninja appear beside him. 

"Keep a close eye on her," he tells one of them.

_Elsewhere..._
Dr. Kurohara examines the genetic sample he obtained from Kimiko. The key to her exquisite bloodline is locked in her DNA, just as it with all other bloodlines. He looks up at his growing genetic library of other bloodlines that's he's spent years amassing. As a master of this type of research he feels like a god, and soon he might really make one. 

He smiles as he envisions the possibilities.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jul 8, 2009)

Miyako rolls at having to be paired up with Kendou. He sighs heavily then walks in through the newly revealed entrance, Kendou following close behind. The duo take a different path then Rakiyo and Himawari, they seemed to be in a ground level wine cellar of some sort.

"Alright...let's get a few rules straight: don't make me angry, and don't interrupt any of my rituals, don't interupt any of my kills and don't distract me...follow these rules and you'll get a reward..." Miyako says as he pulls out a pack of cigarettes from his pouch waving them in front of his partners face. Kendou starts to drool at the sight of the cigarettes grabbing at them greedily.

Miyako puts the pack of cigarettes away then starts to walk away. He drops his shirt off of his body, it only being kept on his body because he had the bottom tucked into his hakama. His white fishnet shirt was stained red from his recent slaughter of his family. Miyako quickly activates his sharingan to make sure there was no genjutsu around them, then he deactivated it once more starting off into a main hall of the castle, carefully looking in every possible direction before exiting the cellar with Kendou.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 8, 2009)

"Sorry to trouble you like this Kiya." Azumo began to speak. "Normally I wouldn't leave her in other's care, but I've got to find my husband now" Azumo began to explain.

"So to get to the point" Azumo showed Kiya a sleeping Minori for her to hold. "Could you watch after her until I come back. I thought it would be best to give her to you since she seems to hold you in high respect." Azumo wiped the hair out of her daughters eyes and stared at her face before turning her attention back to Kiya.

"Don't just want to dump her on you like this, but I was wondering if you could take care of her just for a while." Azumo cupped her hands together and gave Kiya a warming smile. It was basically a clone of Minori standing infront of her with more matures features.

_Hitomi's room_
Hitomi sat in her room staring up at the ceiling with one leg slung over the bed.

"Just my luck" Hitomi thinks to herself turning over on her side. "One of my students is in the hospital and the other has gone missing....this isn't turning out good." Hitomi and Atsuko had searched ever where for Atsuko before returing home to Kumo and then again when they got home. It was like she had vanished nobody had seen her not even her parents.

"I've got this feeling deep in my gut....that this won't turn out well."

_Elsewhere_
Leiko walked through the streets of the mist taking in everything she had left. She had to come here and clear her mind about what happened at Suna. She didn't want to admit it, but Atsuko had a point it was unlike her to forefeit and match and even during her fight with that Hyuuga she too felt as if he was stronger than her.

"Damn" Leiko said hitting a nearby wall. "What have I been doing with myself all this time?"

She was so lost in her thought's that she didn't even notice she was about to walk right into the Mizukage's entourage or as a good way to call it "flunkies" this mistake could prove to be a huge problem.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 8, 2009)

Saito sits at his new desk, the same desk which Mio once sat at. He makes it a priority to get it replaced soon. His subordinates have already moved out Mio's belongings and brought in his own things. 

The office has been laid with a crimson carpeting, almost the color of blood in fact. A large painting depicting the battle between the first Hokage and Madara Uchiha hangs on the wall to the right, and a small sculpture of a deformed face with multiple hooded eyes and a chained mouth stands off to the corner on a pedestal behind Saito's desk. On the wall to the left are the portraits of each successive Hokage. A worker places Mio's portrait at the end of the long line. 

As Kira speaks Saito puts his signature of approval on an official edict declaring a month of mourning for the murdered Mio and to rename the local orphanage in her name. Symbolic acts at best but necessary one's. 

Saito regards Kira as one would regard an annoying insect as the man speaks, "You can be my bodyguard if you wish," he tells him offhandedly, "I already have several in fact," he presses a button on his desk and two Ninja enter his office. 

A tall Ninja with long gray hair and wearing a Jounin Uniform nods at Saito. He has a bored look on his face and his eyes look droopy as if he hasn't slept....

Beside the gray haired ninja stands a woman with sunglasses, she carries  large gourd around her back...

Saito regards them both. "I am sure that you know these two. They are old acquaintances of mine, and were going to help me decapitate you and your allies if you had not seen the light," he tells Kira bluntly, "Hatake Kaigen, and Aburame Tayoma." 

Kaigen is one of the leaders of the Hatake clan. Tayoma is a prominent Aburame, and the older sister of his eldest daughters boyfriend, Hiruma. Kaigen was on Saito's Genin squad long ago, and as loathe as he is to work with an Aburame, Tayoma is a vicious creature who has her uses as does her clan. 

"They will be accompanying me among others," he tells Kira. "You can also ask the Hyuuga leader if he wishes to be my bodyguard as well. I am sure he would appreciate that..."

Kaigen yawns, "When do we leave?" he mutters lazily.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 8, 2009)

_Kiya/Tenka..._

“Azumo, don’t worry.  It’s no trouble at all.  As of the moment she is one of my students and of course…”  Kiya sighs taking Minori from her mother.  “That doesn’t really matter.”  she gives Azumo a smile.  “She will be in safe hands.  I promise you that.”  Kiya nods her head at the kunoichi and turns to walk in the building, holding Minori close and trying to keep most of the rain from splattering her.  “Be careful.”  she calls to the woman without looking back and enters the building.

“At least it’s dry…”  Kiya looks around the place they would call home at least for a few days, while everything is figured out.

Tenka comes up and nods looking sadly at Minori.  It was then they heard Hanako speak.  They both turn to look at the girl with the stitches and sigh in unison.  “It’s a long story.”  Tenka mumbles and Kiya nods in agreement.

“Just sufice it to say that Konoha is no longer the place it once was…” Kiya replied before turning her back on the girl and rolling her eyes once more to the ninja showing off to her.  “Like this is the time for that…”  she practically choked as the loss of Mio and their home finally hit her full force.  

“Let’s find a bed for her some where…”  Tenka said putting an arm around Kiya’s shoulders knowing how close her and the Hokage had once been.  The two begin to walk off trying to find a rooms for the exhausted leaf shin obi to settle into.  Though Tenka pauses for a moment looking back at the girl.  “Any rooms in particular?  Or just grab what we find?“


----------



## Vergil (Jul 9, 2009)

Vergil walked to his room, inspecting it. They had given him a simple room but he was more than happy with that.

He heard sobbing from outside the room and recognised it as Kiyas. He remained as stone faced as ever but thought it apt to meet them in the hall.

"Kiya. I.." he didn't know what to say. He had cut off his emotions entirely since the day he almost lost his team due to his brashness as a genin. His meditation kept him in check but in situations like this he no longer knew what to do. 

"Mio-sama was a great person. We shall ensure her memory, her ideals are not lost in this hatred." the way he dealt with his issues was to keep busy, perhaps Kiya needed that too.

"We need to make plans for ourselves. We have escaped but we need to be in a position where we can make some sort of difference to the world." Vergil said. It was then that Dante came in from the rain, having finished talking with Sousuke and patchup princess

"Why not make our own country then?" he said as if it were the easiest thing in the world to do.

Vergil looked at him. Mio had highlighted that there was going to be a country that was abandoned soon. As ridiculous as it sounded it did seem like the most plausible idea. 

"I suppose we have to wait for an opportunity to come up. In the meantime we should send out a message that we are accepting people from everywhere. We have no secrets to hide and simply want some unity in the world." Vergil said

"God you are so cheesy." Dante said. Vergil smelt himself not understanding the phrase


----------



## Tian (Jul 9, 2009)

Kirigakure
---------
Kimirasu is woken up by the ferryman and he told him that they had arrived.
kimirasu got off the boat and paid the ferryman as he got off. He walked up stairs at the side of a bridge.He reached the top to feel the famous mist, of the hidden, on his face. It felt good. He felt slightly happy at reaching this place. 

He walked through the mist village which was full of life. The market was teeming with people buying and selling goods on their stalls. He saw children playing catch through the crowds, people talking happily about the news.Appartently the new thing was that there would be a summit of the Kage and they didn't know why._"This is probably because of the whole new konohagakure incident that happened as i left"_ he thought to himself. 

Suddenly he saw a giant training ground, that was to big and to well designed to be a ninja academy. _"Thats the Seven Swordsmens training ground"_ he thought as he ran to the gate and knocked on it. 

Mist Swordmen Training yard
---------------------------- 
Mangetsu heard a knock on the gate  and he was curious. "Guys keep trying to climb this thing" he said as piquified and travelled down the pillar. He exited the pillar and went towards the gate. All the trainee's were impressed at this feat. He opened the gate to see a leaf ninja standing there with a smile on his face and backpack with him. "Whats a leaf ninja doing at the mist swordmen training ground" he asked smiling back to him. 
--------------------------------------------
"I've come to become a member of the mist swordsmen because konoha has fallen to hell and i've always admired kirigakure, especially for it's swordsmen and it's hunter-nin. My name Uchiha Kimirasu" he said to the man.
-------------------------------------
"An uchiha eh? Well my name in Mangetsu Mozuki, our ancestors worked together long ago. The others won't be very pleased if i just let you in so i think i'll give you a test. I'll give you the challenge of walking up that pillar just like the rest of them because no one has done it so far. Just watch yourself" he said as he jumped back onto the pillar . 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kimirasu walked to the base of the water pillar. _"It's impossible to go inside the water pillar because of the intense water pressure, making the water rush down at an extreme pace.I guess this isn't a trick exercise, just basic training"_ he thought as he jumped onto the pillar and began running up it with no difficulty._"I have a feeling theres more to it"_ he thought to himself.... 
------------------------------------------------------------------- 
"He's definately an Uchiha. I like this kid already. Time to make it harder" he thoughtas he through put down his arm and shot water shuriken at kimirasu but the kimirasu there was a substitution. He used a log that was on the ground of the yard. He was coming up the other side. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
"In the bag" he smiled as he jumped onto the top of the pillar."Piece of Cake, i really hope you've got harder" he smiled to mangetsu.
--------------------------------------
"Oh ya there is much harder ahead but your in. I mean with training you'll surpass all the other swordsmen, you know except me" he smiled back. He said down to the other trainee's "People, Thats how it's done" he said as he pointed at kimirasu. He Jumped down and Kimirasu Body flickered after him. 
"The other swordsmen might have my head for this but then again they can't cut off my head" he sighed as he directed kimirasu to his quarters as he went into a room where the other swordsmen were relaxing. 
---------
As Kimirasu headed for his room all the other trainee's came for pointers and told them his method of chakra control.


----------



## Tian (Jul 9, 2009)

Mangetsu realised as he talked the other swordsmen that he needed to get to the mizukage now. He left a note to kimirasu about how he's sorry to leave just as they met, and gave him a B-ranked Mission from the swordsmen. He liquified in the canal through the village and reappeared where the Mizukage was. "Sorry I'm late Mizukage, i had to take care of an interesting recruit....you weren't going to leave me and shark skin behind were you" he smiled.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 9, 2009)

*Beckoned*

The Mizukage over hears Misuto and laughs a bit to himself. He definetly had the fire and attitude that was required of any swordsman of the mist though his quick temper definetly made it hard to put him in charge of anyone. Akura's entourage consisted of advisors from the village; useless in battle though they represented the older generations opinion and feelings towards him, A view that he was lacking. The younger crowd seem to admire him much not only because of his battle prowess and status as Kage but because of his attitude.

The mist had been run with a cold militant attitude for to long and Akura's soft spoken demeanor was a welcome change to the younger demographic. The girls seem to love his looks as he was the youngest Kage in existence, He had achieved the title when he was only 16 and has held the position for a full year. On his 17th birthday the village had celebrated by naming a day after him, But despite his popularity and good looks Akura was shy around people and barely spoke. 

Lost in his world as his consultants began to bombard him with all the statistics, cost, and opinions concering the chunin exam and Kirigakure itself Akura had not noticed the young girl walking in front of him. BAM! Leiko fell hard to the floor as she rubbed her head, Akura instantly snapped out of his dream world "I'm Sorry!" Akura leaned forward before being cut off by own of his Advisors. "Watch where you're going girl! Have respect for you're Kage!" The old man said as he himself looked ready to take the child out. Akura stepped in and helped the girl up, He traded a smile with her as he dusted her off "You're not hurt are you?" The mizukage asked, The giant halberd still strapped to his back.

(Outside of Amegakure)

Siyatsu is the last one to be pushed out of the unwanted exist as the rain cleaned the ninja's off. The centipede dissapeared in a puff of smoke as Siyatsu seemed unfazed by the disgusting act of being excreted from a giant insect. He turned to his Konohagakure crew some in a coughing fit while others where shell shocked from the entire expierience "Here we are Amegakure!" Siyatsu introduced the city as he waved his arms in the air.

(Amegakure)

Mishuro appeared at the door way where the jounin where all having a conversation, He knocked against the door using his apple as a way to introduced himself. "Sorry to intrude but my master wishes to speak to her" Mishuro said as he point straight towards Kiya. His white hoody dancing with the motion of his body as the other jounin seemed to scan him up and down. "If you will please follow me" Mishuro said as he held out his hand.


----------



## Tian (Jul 9, 2009)

Kimirasu found Mangetsu's note leaving him alot of training and he put up a sparing match scedule until his return."You son of a...." he smiled. 
------------------------
Mangetsu sat back and thought for a kid, the mizukage was doing a good job.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 9, 2009)

*Message from Shiden*

(Apartment Complex, Konohagakure)

Yuna had arrived, Her body tired from the entire expierience as her hang over seem to come earlier then usaul. Her head was pounding and everything seemed brighter and louder as she let herself crash into her bed. She held her pillow close to her as the eye patch struggled to stay on as she twisted and turn eventually burying her face in the pillow out of frustration. No matter what position she took she just couldn't seem to get comfortable today, Maybe it was her restless mind or the pounding headache she had attained from Saito's personal stash of scoth. 

She laid on her bed motionless as her mind begin to drift off into the past. Her apartment was a complete and utter mess as beer cans and fast food containers inhabited her single bedroom complex. Her arms where neatly folded under her beaten up pillow as they acted as extra support for her neck and head. She quickly felt an intruding presence in her room as her Sharingan bursted to life. She scanned her room and saw a foreign chakra clinging to her cieling.

"GET DOWN NOW!" She said pulling out her Kunai, in an instant the chakra formed into a girl which came crashing down unto the cieling. With the aid of her Sharingan as well as her natural agility Yuna managed to dodge the attack as she landing on her toes preparing to incinerate whoever the intruder was. "Well well well so Shiden's sister isn't a dissapointment afterall" The name quickly knocked her out of her battle ready stance as a the chakra began to form into a young woman in her mid twenties.

She wore the Cloud headband proudly as her red hair flowed to all sides of her body, Yuna's sharingan continued to stare the woman down. "Who the fuck are you!" Yuna asked as she clasped her hands together readying herself for any jutsu she might need. "Whoa whoa calm down, I am merely a messanger for Lord Shiden" Yuna looks at the girl before speaking "Shiden?" The woman nods and kicks a random can out of the way as she makes her way down from her bed. "Yep. It seems he's missed you terribly"

The woman said as she got closer, Yuna backed off not trusting her for a sec. "He wishes to meet with you again...._To the place where it all began_...He told me you knowed what that would mean" The woman sniffed an expired bowl of pork fried rice before placing it back on the television. "The place where it all began" Yuna repeated still unable to take it all in. "5 days...In 5 days he will be there...I hope you don't dissapoint...Bonvoyage" And with that the woman dissapeared into the ground. Yuna's sharingan deactivated as she weighed what happened on her mind.

(Somewhere in Kumogakure)

Shiden enters a large complex with numerous computers and other medical equipment observing numerous bodies at once. The sounds of the beats acting as a soundtrack as the Uchiha searched around for the person he was looking for. Zugaikotsu steps out of a room drenched in blood with a look of satisfaction on his face. Upon seeing the man he quickly bows down to him. "Lord Shiden to what honor do i owe" SHOOON! The cold hard steel of Shiden's blade invaded Zugaikotsu's chest as his mouth spewed his own blood. Staring face to face with his master's Sharingan eyes he sounds out the word why but the blood makes it hard to talk. "You are of no use to me anymore" The Uchiha said as he continues to stare the madman down "This will be you're grave"


----------



## Tian (Jul 9, 2009)

Mist Swordsmen training ground
------------------------------
Kimirasu began sparing with three of the others in the training yard. Two vs Two. Appartently arround the camp it was better to leave names out of it so that it's easier.They had three mintues to plan each and thats what he did. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mangetsu saw that the figure heads and debaters around the Mizukage were becoming too much. He pulled his left arm so that Samahada came to his hand and he stretched in front of the mizukage."Don't overwhelm him with Info. He'll know what to do when he gets there" he said to the people who were to the side of the mizukage. "Mizukage i'd say you'd do good to help that girl up and go" he said.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jul 9, 2009)

Miyako and Kendou work their way deeper into Samui Castle. Kendou kept whispering into Miyako's ear about the Uchiha clan being failures, and whiney bitches, and blah blah blah. Eventually Miyako just blocked him out. As the pair started to round a corner Miyako spotted a guard a few metres ahead. He signaled with his hand for Kendou to stay put, and he hoped for the love of Jashin that he'd do so.

Miyako crept forward quickly, drawing his sword as he walked. As he closed in on the enemy guard Kendou walked out from behind the corner, "Hey Miyako! Watch out for that guard in front of you!!" Kendou shouts at his current team mate, Miyako growls angrily and rushes the guard, plunging his sword right through his opponents throat. 

Miyako quickly pulls the body into a small alcove in the hallway, Kendou following close behind. Miyako looks Kendou up and down seeing his ridiculous outfit. The guard was wearing a light blue uniform with long darker blue pants. "Strip." Miyako says firmly to Kendou, "What?!?!" Kendou says furiously.

Miyako scolds Kendou for being so loud and gives him a cigarette to shut up. He then cuts one of the sleeves off the guards shirt and cuts off the pantlegs near the ankle. Kendou stood there in a pair of pink underwear which caused Miyako to smirk some. As Kendou started to put on his newly made outfit, Miyako performs his dark ritual on the corpse of the guard's body. Once the two of them were done they head back into the halls and work their way deeper into the castle.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 9, 2009)

_Kiya/Tenka…_

Finding a room quickly Kiya laid Minori down before letting her sobs get the better of her.  Tenka wrapped her friend in a hug and let her pour out her grief.  It was then that Vergil approached.  After listening to her friend she sniffed wiping her eyes and nodding.  “Right…” Kiya answered.

Dante stomped in out of the rain and announced the country causing Tenka to roll her eyes.  “If it was that easy…” then Vergil spoke.  “Both of you?  Kiya how could stand being with them all these years?!”

Kiya gave a chuckle at Tenka then at Vergil’s common confusion over a statement.  “Thanks…” she said quietly wiping her face while watching the rain ninja approach.  “Me?”  Kiya asked a bit confused and glancing at her friends before nodding.  “Of course…Watch Minori for me please Tenka…”  she said with a nod following him out the door.

“What is that about, do you suppose?”  Tenka said watching Kiya leave and glancing at Vergil and Dante.

_
Mugan…_

“Oh that is disgusting…”  Mugan choked.  “Remind me never to travel with you again…”

“Like we had a choice!”  Hiato gagged looking at the others then back at the man.  “Gah…at least we made it…”

“Right.  Have digested and covered in shit…”  Mugan said standing and looking around.  “I wonder if everyone else has gotten here yet?”

“Probably…or rather hopefully…”  Hiato answered.  “Make sure we stick together.”

“Right…”  Mugan glanced around and wondered.  “Maybe we should wait here for them to talk to us.  Showing up like we did…might cause them alarm…”


_Kanko…_

“Are they assembled?”  Kanko asked Hideki.

“Yes.  They counsel members are waiting for you.”  Hideki bowed toward him for a moment.  Trying to settle the formal mood into place.

“Right…”  he nods in return straightening his shirt and heading for the door.  He walked in purposefully, letting his power and confidence seep out of him and to those that waited.  At his appearance they all stood and watched him.  “Thank you for coming on so short of notice.”  the tsuichikage said nodding at the group before him.   When he nodded they all took their seats around the table.  

The Tsuchikage let his eyes roam around the room at the people sitting.  Some he called friends, others enemies.  Though he was grateful that they presented an united front to the rest of the world.  “It seems there will be a Kage summit.  So I will be gone for a while.”  whispers began and he held up his hand.  “I do not know exactly why this has been called.  Though I do know there has been extreme strife in Konoha as of lately.”

“Figures.  The ones you have the treaties with would have issues.”  a man called out causing a couple of them to snicker in response and whisper to each other.

“What kind of treaties will you pull this time?  And, with which village?”  another asked him seriously wondering what he had planned.

“At this point I am not sure what will be done.  I will bring a few of the messenger hawks and keep you all informed on what is going on.  But, for now this is all I will say.”  Kanko said standing firm and ignoring the slight jabs from a select few of the members.

“Very well.  Who will be left in charge?”  a woman asked him looking around the room.

“I will leave the counsel in charge.  I am sure the entire group of you can keep the village running smoothly while I am gone.”  The tsuchikage replied looking at the ten people sitting at the table.  ‘At least my loyal friends out number my enemies.’ he thought quietly to himself.  “Now please excuse me.  I must proceed to the meeting.”  Kanko bowed to the group then walked purposefully out the door, hearing the whispers and talking behind him.

As the door shut Hideki chuckled.  “Go well?”

“Just like a cat shitting on your bed!”  Kanko said with a grin.  “Let’s go boys.”  the three big silent men nodded behind Hideki as they left the village and moved toward the summit.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 9, 2009)

*Hatred for those eyes*

(Zugaikotsu's hideout)

The blade sinks deep into the scientist's body finding resistence against his bones as he pushed threw slicing the poor man's shoulder in half. Zugaikotsu lets out a hellish scream as the bubbling sound filled the air, the blood had surfaced from deep with in his body and began to suffocate him with the heavy red liquid. The man's eyes glazed as the Uchiha stood over him victorious the roaches dissapating into nothingness as the genjutsu wore off. Zugaikotsu began to take the appearence of another man as Shiden withdrew his sword from the lifeless body.

From out of nowhere Shiden was surrounded on all sides by corpses, each were put through horrible experiments before meeting their demise. They all lunged towards him and gripped at his sides restraining his movements, Some of the more battle hungry summons began to tare away at flesh as Zugaikotsu appeared behind the crowd. Shiden's sharingan struggled to stay activated as the numerous summons were busy eating away at his chakra. "You underestimate me Shiden, Those _eyes_ underestimate me"

Zugaikotsu snapped his fingers as the zombie like creations ceased to their feast on the Uchiha's flesh. They wrapped their disgusting cold arms around Shiden restricting his movements, preventing him from any sort of counter attack. The madman walked over with malice intent on his mind; he dugged into his pouch pulling out a scalpel. "I'm going to hollow you out and make you my loyal bitch" Zugaikotsu taunted as he let the blade skim along the flesh of shiden's face. The blood was quick to follow the trace as it poured out slowly cascading down towards his cheek then eventually his chin.

"They say the Sharingan can see everything, Genjutsu or otherwise falls at the strength of the Uchiha. So i'm quite curious, can you see you're own death Shiden, YOU'RE DEMISE AT MY HAND!" Zugaikotsu reeled back and swung with cold precision slicing at shiden's left eye, He gritted his teeth in pain as blood rushed out of the fresh wound. Zugaikotsu leaned in grabbing his face as he licked the liquid clean off "The Uchiha's...Nothing but scum if ask me"

Zugaikotsu snapped his fingers ordering his zombie like army to tare the restrained Uchiha to pieces. Blood and flesh splattered everywhere as they quickly consumed at him. Shiden opened up his bloodied left eye and smiled, The mad scientist instantly knew as the room spun around. The chaos that had ensued, the dead bodies, the fire, the sword swings were all merely an illusion. He had trapped him the minute he had walked out. The two stood their standing in their neutral spots as Zugaikotsu gritted his teeth in anger and cursed the Uchiha. "Let's end this" Shiden closed his eyes and opened the right one summoning the black flame known as Amaterasu.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 9, 2009)

*The black flames*

(Amegakure, 16th floor)

After minutes of walking, climbing up floors, and awkward silences the two finally reach The amegakure leader's office. Mishuro pushes the door open allowing Kiya to enter then closes it behind her. The rain seemed to pour down heavy as it could be seen by the numerous windows in the room as the lightning crackled and flash illuminated the sky. Behind the finely crafted desk made up of old materials that had been fasten together by bolts and belts sat Sora who watched Kiya walk in. "Hey Kiya it's been a while hasn't it" The young jounin smiled towards the girl he hadn't seen in years. "How's ya been?"

(Zugaikotsu's Lair)

The flames emerged seemingly out of nowhere and after a futile attempt to dodge latched unto Zugaikotsu's left arm and began to feed on his flesh with reckless abandoned. The fire quickly climbed over and claimed in his body as he began to lie on the floor burning to an unrecognizable charred chunk of flesh. "SHIDEN!! I'LL KILL YOU!!! I SWEAR IT!!" The madman let out as the last of the flames consumed the man eventually reducing him to a simple imprint of his former self. Shiden panted trying to catch his breath as he headed deeper into the lair hoping to find what he came for.

(Samui Castle)

The leader of the castle awoke violently too find himself tied up to a chair, his hired body guards laid lifelessly on the ground as he struggled to free himself. "Ichikawa Senji" Rakiyo's voice ringed from the darkness, The room reeked of blood as the floor was drenched in the red liquid. The frantic middle aged man searched around the completly darkened room trying to find the source of the voice "WHOSE THERE!" The man called out. At the center of the room a small ray of light shined as his Rakiyo walked towards it revealing his appearence. "You're going to help me find someone"


----------



## Cjones (Jul 9, 2009)

"Thank you....Kiya" Azumo says silently to herself as she takes off in a gust of wind. She speed down the streets of Ame as she made her way towards it's gates and out the village. Hideo had told her he would look into some things surrounding Konoha's riot before she sat out to find Minori. Azumo has lived in Konoha for over a decade and even though her roots weren't firmly planted into the soil of the village it treated her family and her like they had been born there.

"I guess it's time for me to come out of retirement then." Back before Minori was born Azumo was an accomplished combat medic who was very popular back in Kumo. When Minori was going to be born she went into retirement to look after her daughter and to make sure there was someone always home when Minori came from the academy. Now with all this chaos and confusion to Azumo this is the perfect time to come out of retirement.

_Elsewhere_
_"So....that's the full story huh? Also sorry for not acting as if we knew you. You never know when your being watched."_

"It seems so I'm afraid. For her to have died like that....it's a total insult to not only her, but my pride as a former comrade that I wasn't there to save her. Also don't concern yourself it was necessary for us to be strangers at that time."

_"She was a very powerful woman and scary, but....she loved the village like no other. Thank you for sharing this info with me Lord Takeo-sama it will help us big time."_

Takeo opened his one golden eye that was shaped like a feral cat's and stared at the man in front of him who dressed in red and had raven colored hair.

"No thanks is necessary, but Hideo...this is the last ime we can meet like this. The next time we meet" Takeo turned and looked straight into the mans eyes neither tore their gaze away from the other.

"We're enemies."

(Leiko)
Leiko feel down on the ground with an "Oomph."

_"What did I run into?"_ She thinks as she feels someone helping her up.

_"You're not hurt are you?"_

Leiko slowly opened her eyes as she stared at the man infront of her. He was really young looking no more than 18 in the least and was handsome in her eyes. She stared at the man infront of her for a while totally ignoring the other's rant's about her apologizing.

"Mizu...kage....you don't look any younger from the time I saw your inauguration" she tells him in a daze. After speaking those words Leiko quickly jumped back and bowed.

"I'm sorry for bumbing into you I should have been watching where I was going."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 9, 2009)

Suddenly everyone felt a familiar evil, dark aura. Only one person could ever pull that level of terror off. Everyone turned expecting to see Mio, alive and well. Instead they saw Kagami, her eyes were like they were on fire as she stared at Siyatsu

"You damned idiot!" She screamed covered in goo. "What in the blu hell do you think you're doing?! Can you not train that thing to expel someone in a less inappropriate way?! Imagine if we were faced with the enemy, exactly how am I supposed to fight like this! I should shove this kunai up someplace where no doctor could take it out. Gah!"

Kagami stomped off, clearly unhappy and completely unaware at what she had done. 

Ike sat playing with the goo, giggling. "So sticky! Look!" He ran around making the goo flap around disgustingly. Unfortunately for Ike the rain washed it away and Ike too was unhappy. "I don't like it here!" He said kicking a stone.
----------------------------

Dante had always been protective and he sat outside the rain mans office with his byakugan activated and like a petulant child, refused to move. If anyone did anything to her he would kill them


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 9, 2009)

(Kirigakure)

The Mizukage simply smiled at the girl indicating that he was more then fine. He turn towards mangetsu signalling to catch up. "Well take care" Akura said as him and his entourage bid farewell to Kirigakure. His adviors continued to stare at the child with malice and then changed their glance towards Akura believing he had been far too soft and should've dealt with the child in a far more severe manner. The Mizukage noticed the aura that the two older advisors were letting off but paid no mind as they continued their way towards their destination.

(Amegakure)

Dante sat outside the office solid like a statue, Mishuro had tried to get him to leave the area but to no avail. The stitched up woman made her way up the stairs after being told by her comrade of the situation. She made herself comfortable just as dante did before her. Sitting next to him she placed and pushed some of her full figure against him. "What's a matter dante? Don't you trust us" She said with puppy dog eyes puckering her lips as her stitched bundled up with the action. "Come on you can tell me, Does that girl mean something to you?" Hanako said as she ran her warm finger along Dantes face.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 9, 2009)

(Kumo)
Hitomi still sat in her bed, but this time was staring at a notice she had recieved when she had became a jonin which wasn't to long ago. The notice gave it's congrat's on being seen as a ninja with enough skill and reponsibiltiy to be promoted to jonin and that she showed the necessary skills to teach her own squad of genin.

Hitomi sighed just a little and look into her mirror that sat adjacent to the bed. Her long blond hair covered her eye's not showing the sadness that they held.

"On my first term I lose one of my genin, the other is in the hospital.....this is just a mess" she tells herself. She could fill dissapointment and anger swelling up inside her so much anger that she had to let it go by shattering her mirror. Hitmoi fell to her knees and looked at the broken glass before her as she noticed a tiny note.

"Important. 
Don't forget Hitmoi. 
Bodyguard for Raikage"

Hitomi repeated the last part in her head over and over before she went wide eyed and remembered.

*"DAMN I'M ONE OF THE BODYGUARDS FOR THE RAIKAGE!"* A big rumble could be heared as Hitomi bust out her door wearing her black leather sport's bra that had a strap coming from around her neck to the bra. Then under the bra from the stomach down was a half of a fishnet shirt. On her arms left arm was an elbow pad with a fishnet sleeve and on both her hands fingerless leather gloves. Black leather shorts with black leather boots and her right leg was in the same fashion as her left arm. Last she had to long thin leather wire that was tied to some of her hair that flowed in the wind as she ran.



Fortunatly for her she managed to catch the Raikage as he was leaving the village. She bowed over and over again telling him she's sorry for being late.

"I'm so sorry Raikage-sama I've had a lot on my mind with my new squad and just becoming a jonin. I'm so sorry I'm late."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jul 9, 2009)

Miyako and Kendou continued to go deeper and deeper into the castle, they had made it to thirteenth floor virtually unscathed. Miyako still had his swoard drawn, but he held it loosely by his side. Kendou kept going on and on about Miyako's clan the entire walk, though he stayed quiet which impressed Miyako ever so slightly. 

Miyako carefully opened a door, but no luck it was just a supply room, nothing of value in it. The Uchiha took the advantage of the desolate room and drug in Kendou slaming him against the wall. "Shut the fuck up you idiot!" Miyako growls angrily and his partner, glaring at him with bright crimson eyes, the point of his sword held against his chin. "We've got no time for you to keep babbling like this so shut up." Miyako said fiercely. He let go of his immature partner and walked out of the room.

As the Uchiha left the supply room he could have sworn he heard a growling sound coming from somewhere in the wall but he just disregarded it. Miyako walked down the hallway heading towards the next regal stairway, with his inferior partner following close behind a large guard stepped out of the shadows of one of the walls. "Shit..." Miyako and Kendou mutter in unison.

The big guard laughs manically as he sees the two smaller shinobi standing in front of him, "Now now, you didn't think I'd let you little babies get to my master now did you..." the large man mutter taking a huge spear off of his speak and holding it in an offensive position.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 9, 2009)

Misuto scratches the top of his head as he stares at Leiko, "Why does her ugly pig face seem familiar to me?" he wonders.

Isane sighs at his forgetfulness, "She's one of those Rain Genin who we fought in the Exam you idiot," she responds. Isane nods towards the girl, having no quarrel with her now that the exams are over. 

"Hey bitch!" Misuto snarls drawing his sword from his back and walking towards Leiko, "You're one of sweet little Minori's friends aren't you. What was the other Rain bitch's name....." his memory is so bad when it comes to remembering the names of chickenshit fodder, "Uh, Aruko?"  

Misuto celebrates inwardly since killing this chick will be almost as good as killing Minori. He plans to make it quick to impress the Mizukage. 

"Don't be an idiot," Isane mutters in embarrassment.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 9, 2009)

Leiko looks at the oaf infront of her. It was one of those mist genin and of course the dumbass one would be the one to say something. She gives a nod back to Isane showing that she holds a mutal respect for her since the exams are over so there was no need for them to hold any hostility toward one another.

"And...what if I am one of her friends?" Leiko says calmly fixing her gaze on him. She watches as he begans to...you want believe it....think! A sight Leiko found all to funny as she began to chuckle a little.

"It's Atsuko you retarded fuck." Leiko correct's him after he get's it totally wrong. She watches as he walks closer to her taking out his large sword which she guessed was to compensate for something being small. She too began to draw her weapon as she laid her hand on the hilt of her dagger as she slowly began to walk toward him.

"We're both water user's so we might not get to far...., but I think I have enough time to put an idiot who carries a large sword in order to hide his insecurities in his place."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jul 9, 2009)

Miyako readied a defensive stance with his sword, Kendou also readied a defensive stance. The mammoth guard in front of them laughed loudly, he laughed so loud that it seemed to make the very foundation shake around them.

The guard spun his spear around above his head and slammed it down on the ground, "I am Kagiu, first lieutenant of Samui Castle. And I will not you go any farther!" he shouts loudly, literally shaking thr ground around them.

Miyako activates his sharingan, he knew he'd need it for this fight. With blinding speed Kagiu rushed forward and kocked both Miyako and Kendou forty feet back, both of them hitting the walls hard. Kendou struggled to his feet having hardened some of his boyd some as he hit the wall, Miyako also got up shortly after Kendou. This was going to be a hard fight.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 10, 2009)

Misuto laughs at Leiko, "Hey now, don't hate on a stud like me just cause you're a flat chested skank.....but you're a flat chested skank with fire and I like that in my dates," he says with a sneer, flashing her his gleaming white Shark teeth. 

He moves steadily towards her in a casual manner, almost as if he's going out for an afternoon stroll, twirling around his Zapakuto like its a walking cane. Then he begins humming. 

"All the ladies are always impressed by my sword," he adds, massaging the handle with his fingers, and gyrating his hips towards her. "I can give you a peek at the real thing though if you want...before I lop off your head of course and feed you to my pet Great White back home....we call him Gilligan!" 

Misuto winds up the giant cleaver sword for a looping and powerful swing aimed for her head. Meanwhile Isane facepalms and looks at her relative, the Mizukage, "Will you please stop him please..." she mutters.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 10, 2009)

_Mugan?_

?Well??  Mugan said then chuckled watching Kagami storm off.  ?Just like the last one??

?Yep??  the two looked at each other and shuddered before breaking out in braying laughter.  ?Should be interesting at least.?  Hiato shrugged grateful the rain had washed away the last traces of their bug incident.  

?Promise me something Hiato.?  Mugan said sobering up a little.

?Anything Mugan.?  Hiato looked at him with slight concern.

?You will never?And I mean NEVER!  Tell anybody I was shit out by a bug.?  Mugan looked at his friend very seriously though were trying to hide their smiles.

?As long as you return the favor.?  Hiato lips twitched as he held out his hand which Mugan took before they burst out laughing again.

?Come on.  I have a woman to find.?  Mugan said turning toward the village a few chuckles still escaping the men.


_Tenka?_

?I wonder why they wanted to see Kiya??  Tenka muttered rubbing the back of her neck as she watched her friend leave.  ?And, why did Dante follow them?  Sometimes he makes me wonder how he really feels about her??  Tenka shook her head and chuckled a bit then glanced at Vergil.

?Looks like they left you in charge here.?  Tenka smiled at him.  ?You have a big job keeping us all safe.  Don?t shirk off your duties now!?  she giggled slightly then turned looking out the window into the rain.  ?Be safe??  she thought before turning away.  ?I?m going to check on Minori then the other kids??  Tenka nodded to Vergil before heading off to the room.


_Kiya?_

The loss of Mio and her village really had Kiya?s mind foggy and complacent while she followed the man to where she needed to go.  At first Kiya didn?t notice the man sitting behind the desk.  Not until he spoke at least, it was then things began to sink in, but she wouldn?t believe it as she looked at him.  Her name fell from his lips in a way that it she had heard in her own mind on long lonely nights over the years, her heart began to race and her hand immediately laid across the locket beneath her shirt.  ?Sora??  Kiya said softly taking an unnoticed step forward then froze.  ?I?m?well?things could be better??  she said with a sigh while straightening her spine.  Her hands dropped to her sides but her eyes hungrily ate up the sight of him.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 10, 2009)

Dante looked at Hanako with a raised eyebrow "We just got kicked out of our own village by the people we grew up with. Right now my trust tank is running on empty." His focus however never left Kiya

"And trust me, I have rotten luck with women. Though maybe you've already had your share of bad luck huh?" Dante said looking at her body. "And you do realise that if you're this close, with my byakugan on, and taking into consideration that I AM a perv that I you may as well be sitting naked." Dante said grinning, waiting for the slap.

________________________________________

Kagami met up with Vergil, still covered in the horrid substance.

"That's your room?!" she snapped at the elite jounin

"Yes but..."

"Move! I'm using your shower!" Vergil was taken aback slightly so much so that he activated his sharingan. It was Kagami and no-one else. He opened the door for her. 

"As you wish." Vergil said, Kagami stormed in and slammed the door shut. Something about that scene lifted his spirits.
____________________________________________________

Mion had no luck finding Misuto within the Mist and headed back towards Kratos and the others. "Just unlucky this time Mion, they've accompanied the Mizukage to a kage summit. I overheard them talking." Koyaiba said.

Mion dressed herself. "Fine, well I found out that its being held in the Village of the Sound so not a complete and utter fuck up!" she said.

"Then it is there we shall head." Kratos said and the group sped off towards the Sound

__________________________________

Kira smiled at Saito. "I've already told Hiruma to stay behind. After all we cannot have all our best shinobi leave the village. The Sound country isn't too far from here, but we should probably make our way there now, if it pleases you Hokage-sama."

Kira actually had other plans. Now that the scroll was in the possession of the doctor, their dream was getting that step closer. He was to use the research of an ex Konoha elite jounin to bring about the downfall of the entire Shinobi World. Orochimaru had indeed achieved immortality through his extensive research. Research that he was more than happy to continue. He had various chakra monster hosts, now it was a matter of editting them and brainwashing them, using the research they had used in the Jashin camp. 

Everything was falling into place. Next target was Suna

___________________________

Suna

"Ok, so I got my comics, some food, drink, clothes, tools, lucky underwear..." The suitcase Sena was packing was massive. It had to be packed outside as it wouldn't fit through the door. "Think I should give them some chocolate?"

"No...you're going for a meeting not a sleepover.." she said rubbing her eyes underneath her glasses. 

"Well I'm going to be asleep!" he said proudly

"You know, this is exactly why the elders don't like you." she said exasperated, "and given the high tensions in the city is it wise for you to even attend it?"

"No...I don't want to leave honestly but given whats happened in Konoha I have to attend it. I've taken some precautions and the jounin here are trustworthy so it should be ok. I'll try and get back as fast as I can though. I have a bad feeling about it all."

Sena hoisted the huge boulder like sack over his shoulder. "Dom! lets go!"

"We going to find Marie-chan?" he said with puppy dog eyes.

"...no.." Sena knew what was coming

"Damn. My love. My life. She has been taken away. I cnnot go on. Kill me now!" he said taking a kunai and putting it against his throat "But no! I cannot. I must perservere. I must continue the search for you! MARRRIIIEEE-CHAAAAN! Let's go Kazekage-sama"

Sena was already gone as was everyone else around him


----------



## Tian (Jul 10, 2009)

Kirigakure
---------
Mangetsu went with the young Mizukage and he decided to ask as he put his samehada back on his back, "Mizukage, what is this summit about in the first place. Their hasn't been a summit in quiet a few years now. I mean i was still training to become a swordsmen during the last summit 20 years ago" he said as he used his detect rain technique to scope out the area for possible threats.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 10, 2009)

"Uchiha present."

"Aburame present."

"Nara present."

"Inuzuka present."

"Akimichi present." 

"Yamanaka present."

"Hatake present."

"Senju present."

Everyone in the meeting room waits on the last person. Saito looks at the Hyuuga leader. 

"THE HYUUGA ARE HERE!!!" Hiruma finally says in an annoyed voice. Then suddenly he gets up and storms out the room, leaving the other clan leaders bewildered. 

Saito nods satisfactorily, he wears his Hokage hat tipped low over his face. It's colored dark crimson. "Excuse him he probably needs to have his diaper changed..." Saito mutters. He had decided to call a quick meeting of the noble clans to attempt to resolve their differences. 

"Now then some of you have expressed displeasure in the current state of things. Tell me your concerns..." 

"When are we going to get a larger voice in the process?"

"I don't like you!"

"Where are the lands we were promised?" 

"We want more autonomy." 

Saito rolls his eyes as everyone speaks at the same time, out of turn. Suddenly he slams his fist on the table, "One at a time!" he shouts authoritatively. After another minute of shouting they finally manage to speak in turn. 

After hearing their concerns Saito makes his own pronouncement. "All of your concerns are valid and justified and they will be addressed but first we have to crush our enemies. The Rain and the Cloud. Crush them under our boot heals." 

Everyone begins arguing again for another ten minutes before Saito decides to adjourn the meeting by smashing the table in two. Saito leaves the conference hall with a headache and heads back to his office. 


"YO POPS!" Kaion's voice echoes through the hallway. 

Saito turns around and regards his son silently. "I can't find Kimiko anywhere!" he tells him breathlessly, "I searched all over but its like she disappeared." 

Saito narrows his eyes, "She was badly wounded from her mission so we had to treat her thoroughly....but she is better now. You will find her in the hospital next to your mothers room," Saito responds matter of factly. 

Kaion looks at his father quizzically, "Really 'cause I checked that place from top to bottom." 

"Check again," Saito responds. The truth is that the ANBU had only just transferred her back after erasing her memory of Kurohara's "examination." Saito turns around to enter his office. 

"Oh yeah!" Kaion adds. 

Saito sighs inwardly, "What now?"

"When are you going to start training me?" Kaion asks him with a smirk. 

Saito eyes his son and has a flashback of when he asked his own father that same question. Which of course ended up in his father teaching him everything he knew and then him killing the old man. 

"Whenever you want to start, however I have an important meeting in the Sound I must attend..." Saito says before entering his office. 

"Wow cool can I come?" Kaion asks expectantly. 

"No..." Saito replies, slamming his door closed.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 10, 2009)

*Interrogation*

(Amegakure, Outside of Leader's office)

Hanako smiled that patchwork smile of hers as the stitches bundled and danced. "I love a man who knows what he wants, but darling you don't need any special eyes to look at me" She said as she tucked at the kimono revealing just a bit more of her breast. She had her body completly pressed against his as she detached her index finger form her, Puppetering it with the numerous stitches and chakra strings that clung on to it she began to decend lower and lower with it.

(Amegakure, Leader's office)

Sora walked over towards Kiya, she had been alot through but he was still happy to see her. Kiya back off a bit but found her body giving in as Sora wrapped his arms around her. The rain continued to pour as Kiya burried her face in the Rain jounin's shirt, a few tears escaped and she could feel exhaustion taking over her. For a moment it felt like old times between the two and though soft spoken his words could still be heard as he said "I missed you"

(Samui Castle)

The darkness of the room is haunting, suffocating the senses making the man lose his compusure as time goes by. Rakiyo stands over casting a juding gaze on the frantic leader as he prepares to ask his questions. The ropes had tore open his flesh and the blood had been pouring for quite some time, he wasn't going anywhere. "Where is Zugaikotsu?" The genin asked unstartled by the mans frightened reaction. "I don't what you're talking about!" The man screamed as he continued his struggle.

Rakiyo sank his kunai deep into the mans hand causing him to grit in pain. "Where is Zugaikotsu?" He pulled the kunai downward revealing more flesh as he asked the question. "I TOLD YOU I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT!" Rakiyo lets go of the steel as the man called out. He dissapears into the darkness and after a few moments reappears in the dim light with a young girl by his side. Her face was stained with tears, her arms restricted with ninja wire as an explosive tag was plastered over her mouth.

The girl tried to rush towards the man but was kept in line by Rakiyo. "you bastard!" The man muttered as the sight of his daughter welt his rage up. "YOU BASTARD!" The man screamed out as tears began to cascade down his face. "Where is Zugaikotsu?" The drilling question pushing the man nearly to the edge "If you don't tell me, she dies" Rakiyo said shaking her around by the wire. The man's head fell as he cried to himself "Fine i'll tell you"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 10, 2009)

Kira sat amongst the rest of the clan members who were still arguing. Clearly Saitos presence had not eased their minds.

"An Uchiha! Of all the clans why that arrogant set of idiots." 

"They tried to stage a coup all those years ago and it seems like they have succeeded this time. Still as treachorous as ever."

"Now now ladies and gentlemen, lets not be too hasty here." Kira said getting up. "It's only fitting that the most powerful member in our village is the Hokage."

This comment caused an uproar. Some claiming that they were stronger, some claiming that Saito was past it. Kira was glad Hiruma wasn't here or else he probably would not be still alive.

"Well by all means why not test him." Kira said glancing backwards. "Personally I would prefer not to have to relive my worst nightmares or be burnt alive. I saw each and everyone of you avert your gaze from his eyes."

"OK, but Orochimaru was..."

"Denied. He should have been Hokage." Kira said. The comment brought silence to the room. A man that killed the Hokage and would sacrifice his own to get what he wanted. "Tell me, given that Mio-sama is dead and we all had a part to play in it AND given that we are about to go to war, who would you rather have at the helm? A person that would turn the other cheek or a person that is willing to do what needs to be done?" Kira said smiling.

"Why are you so in favour of Saito?"

Kira was hardly going to tell them the truth about it. He was the man that would help him realise his dream of power. He was the most intelligent man in the country, only he was fit to govern the ignorant masses. 

"Because, soon the Raikage will make his move. Soon the jounin that we chased out will make theirs. The Kages will all be against each other. Saito is powerful, has Konoha's best interests at heart and will lead us to victory against the filth that is outside these walls."

He believed it. Uchiha Saito was a formidable ally. He needed unity within Konoha until the countries had been dismantled. Then he would dismantle Konoha and destroy all those that stood in his way.

There was a murmur of agreement.

"Very well, we shall put aside our issues for now, but our grievances still stand. During wartime if Saito does a good job then we shall keep him but I don't care how powerful he thinks he is, he cannot hope to stand against all of us should he fail. We shall take him out, anyway, once there are no threats to us. Then we shall leave, Konoha will be no more."

Perfect. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 10, 2009)

*Return*

(Amegakure)

A flash of lightning reveals Liyata and team rain standing in front of Amegakure's gate. Hyoshi streches enjoying his home land's climate. "WOOO! AMEGAKURE! HYOSHI IS BACK!" Hyoshi called out as a flash of lightning emphasized his ridiculous pose. "It sure is good to be back" Sakumi said resting her palm against the hilt of her sword. She allowed her head to fall back as the rain cascaded down her face. Gyoshi cupped his hands drinking the falling water "Finally out of that desert"

"Come on guys it wasn't that bad was it" Liyata asked as the team rain traded her a horrified glance. They had been chased by a sand giant, fought insane ninja's, and had to deal with Suna's harsh climate. For them it had been far worse then any thing they had ever faced before. "Well at least one of you got promoted" She said looking at Sakumi who blushed and looked down. Hyoshi pretending to be choked up wrapped his arm around his teammates neck "Yep our little Sakumi is a chunin now, She's grown up into a fine girl" Sakumi smiled at the compliment before having her elation slapped down. 

"If only she just grow some nice tits like Hanako sensei" Hyoshi drooled cupping his chest mimicking Hanako's breast size. Sakumi cocked back and slammed her fist into her comrades face as hard as she could nearly sending him to the bottom of the ocean. "Let's go" Sakumi said as she angrily stomped away arriving at the village. Hyoshi resurfaced rubbing the giant lump that decorated his face "The hell did i do?!"

(Inside the Southern tower, Amegakure)

Sousuke sits on the cold hard floor pouting as he started to miss he small fanclub and their never ending waves of compliments. A large shadow cast over him and Sousuke looks up revealing his father with a grin on his face. "Whats up with you?" Sousuke said scrathing his muscular chest. His father revealed a small wooden box he was hiding behind his back and handed it to his son. "Open it" His father said eagerly as the young genin tossed open the box.

The fabric inside was made of red silk and neatly placed was a pair of sea blue nunchuku. Sousuke's eyes widen as he quickly realized it belonged to famous martial arts movie start Rock Lee. "Do you mean?!" Sousuke looked up with over exagerrated eyes, His father nodded with tears in his eyes. "Yes son, you're ready to become...A TRUE MASTER!!!" His father yelled out as the two embraced in idiotic fashion garnering stares from both Konoha and Amegakure ninjas.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 10, 2009)

lol soap opera 

"You are an interesting lady aren't you?" Dante said watching the fingers move down. His eyes momentarily focussed on the busty woman but then soon went back to Kiya. He saw Sora wrap his arms around her and Dante got a twang of jealousy. He didn't know why but seeing Kiya that close to Sora got his hackles up. So he reacted like he usually did when it came to these matters, by not addressing the issue directly.

He grabbed Hanako by the shoulders and pressed his lips against hers, moving his hands everywhere. He knew Kiya couldn't see it but screw it.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 10, 2009)

*Against the tide!*

(Samui Castle)

Kendou dodged a quick jab of the man's spear and fire off a small kunai at the man via his mouth. Kagiu blocked the attack using his forearm then batted the ninja away using his knuckles. Miyako charged in unsheathing his sword as he let out a ferocious swipe aimed at the large man. Before the blade could reach the lieutenant's flesh Kagiu countered with a heavy punch to the Uchiha's abdomen. The oxygen rushed out of his lungs as he was sent flying through a wall.

"Ha idiot!" Kendou mocked the ninja before being kicked through the same wall by a powerful kick. The two traded glances as they sat up "Don't say anything asswipe" The man rushed into the room and with barbaric yell rammed the spear into Kendou.The blood splattered unto the floor as the lieutenant forced his way deeper into the ninja's abdomen. The wound began to heal as his skin began to harden "I knew it the Shinkatome huh" Kagiu said with a rather curious smile as Kendou placed a cigarette in his mouth.

"Damn right cockface" He said taunting the man before meeting his fist which caused him to flyback some. The cigarette went flying in the opposite direction as Kendou struggled to stay conscious. His chin had harden at the last moment and if not for his kekkei genkai the floor would be littered with his teeth. He wiped the blood from his mouth and smiled "You're pretty strong" Kendou spewed out a long sword from his mouth and placed it in his hand. "Hey uchitard ready to take this guy down?" Kendou asked not taking his gaze off Kagiu.

(Amegakure)

Team rain and Liyata enter the southern tower ready to fill out the proper paper work for the chunins and Sakumi's promotion only to meet the stares of Leaf Shinobi. Liyata's demeanor quickly changed as she demanded to why they're where konoha shinobi in their village. Team rain took a defensive stance readying themselves for anything "What's the meaning of this? What are you doing within my village?!" Liyata barked out.


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jul 10, 2009)

(I would like to join but I request for permission).


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jul 10, 2009)

Miyako struggles to his feet leaning against the wall some for balance, "That one thing I can agree on you with..." he mutters readying his sword. He rushes forward and runs past Kagiu's left slide, slicing a large gash into the large mans left arm. Kagiu laughs loudly at the site of the new cut on his arm. Kendou spits out a slew of kunai from his mouth, a few of them impaling themselves into the opponents chest.

Kagiu puts his head back as he yells loudly, "Third Gate: Life Gate! OPEN!!" Kagiu's body starts turning. The gigantic man charges forwards knocking back Miyako and Kendou a good fifty feet. As the two younger shinobi slam into the wall Kagiu hurls his spear at Miyako, the blade skims Miyako's shoulder and then imbeds itself deeply in the wall. The Uchiha grabs his shoulder the blooding seeping onto his hand. "It's not too bad..." he mutters to himself standing up once again.

Miyako readies his sword once more as Kendou stands up beside him, spitting some kunai into  his hands. Kagiu laughs some stomping his feet on the ground in excitement, causing the floor beneath all three of the ninja to shake violently.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 10, 2009)

A bright sun rising shone over an open field of flowers making everything dance with life as the sun rays brighten it's beautiful colors. Minori could be seen laying on a rock on her back sound asleep. The gentle breeze gave a comforting of relaxation and a small hint of peace as if nothing could go wrong. Minori began to stir as she felt some kind of creatures crawling on her. They felt slimy and moved at an incredible so place that it made her nerves jump, but at the same time felt soothing.

"Wha...what on me?" Minori wondered opening her eyes and then quickly closing them as they adjusted to the bright sun. She looked down at her arms and hands to see slugs running up and down them, but only to disappear in a puff of smoke when she a awoke. Minori examined her hands and was shocked to see the wounds were closing up and almost gone.

"Where...am I?"  Minori jumped from atop the and planted her feet frimly on the ground she didn't fall through or anything so this place must have been real. Slowly she walked through the flowers taking in the beauty scene until she almost fell over a stump. On the stump was a scroll with the kanji for slug written on it. A tiny beam of light hit it and it opened up almost magically, but to be real Minori just slammed it against the stump and it happend to open when the light hit it.

_"Sign"_

A polite voice rang out causing Minori jump into a defensive stance.

"Don't be alarmed read it and you will understand" the voice spoke to her.

"Where the hell am I?" She pondered, but Minori did as she was told and examined the inside of the scroll. Names were listed in blood and at the very end was an idol of her's.

"Lady....Tsunade?....!" At that moment realization hit her. "The summoning contract for...." Minori quickly got to work as she bit down on her finger and began signing:

_Minori Fujibayashi_

Minori suddenly shot up out of the bed and quickly began to take in her surrondings. She was about to get out of bed when she felt something next to her. To her atonishment it was the same scroll she had just signed.

_"What is this during here?"_ She wondered for a few seconds before tucking it under her pillow. That's when other question invaded her mind.

"Where....am I? Where's my mother!" 

(Leiko)

Quickly Leiko pulled out her dagger and a large clank of metal could be heared. Leiko stop the sword at it's tip before he even got close to her neck. With some force Leiko pushed the sword off of her and pointed her weapon at him.

"Don't start something you can't finish. I'm more powerful than you so save yourself the embarrassment and leave while you can" she warned him. Leiko was a smart girl and realized that someone with his type of IQ and attention span wouldn't get the idea until he was shown or put in his place either one Leiko could and would show him if he pressed on.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 10, 2009)

*The Sound country*

Kage summit.

Sena wasn't usually the first to arrive. In fact in all his life he had always been late and was expecting to be so again, but as he entered the huge tower where the summit was going to take place he entered an empty room. 

"Hah?! My god! I'm so late it's already over!" Sena said

"NOOOO Marie-chan!"

"What does she have to do with it?" Sena asked. His assistant looks at the timetable. 

"No, we're on time. Actually we're early." she pushed up her glasses

"Why?!"

"Because I deliberatly gave you the wrong time so you would be. According to the time I gae you, you are an hour late!"

"Y..you sneaky witch!"

"Sit down!"

Sena sat in his seat where is said Kazekage. He took off his hat and used it for a pillow as he pulled out his manga and waited for the others to arrive.

_______________________________----

*Mion *

Kintakai had been going at full tilt trying to catch up with the Mist chuunin that were escorting the Mizukage. They were taking the fastest way to the Sound, Mion recognising the direction they were going.

"Ah this brings back memories. Remember when we went to the Sound village for that recruitment mission." The three of them had kidnapped hundreds of children from the village

"I'd rather forget that time of my life." Kratos said bluntly. "They are about a mile up ahead."

They were closing in on their next recriuits.

___________________________________

*Ame*

Dante continued to kiss Hanako but started to feel lightheaded

"Oooh baby, you're...whoa...is that ...poison?" Dante said reaching for an antidote. Her hand gently went over his and she straddled over him putting her breasts in his face, almost suffocating him with them

Dante managed to muster enough strength to pull off a trick he learnt from Mio. He felt for a false tooth and bit into a capsule that emerged from it. It was a general antidote and whilst it wouldn't completely cure him it would at least slow down the process enough for someone who could. That is presuming he wasn't dead. He slipped into unconsciousness, thinking if you were gonna go, being suffocated by a pair of great melons, isn't the worst way to go.

____________________________________

*En route to the Sound*

Kira laughed inwardly at the sheer arrogance of the Sand country. The chuunin exams had come and gone and whilst the checks for every known weapon were done at the gates, thanks to Zugai, he had a lovely unknown weapon, that looked like red cola. Even tasted like it after some trial and error.

It was the same red liquid that he was using to hold Konoha hostage, except this time, there would be no hostage taking. Zugai, during his research time in Suna had been instructed to plant several of the canisters within the underground network. The chuunin exams had been perfect cover and the Jinchuuriki, followed almost immediately by the kage summit had caused enough of a distraction for things to go uninvestigated.

Unfortunately he wasn't the one to pull the trigger, as much as he would have liked to. He had hired someone that was perfect for the job. A person that would do it no matter what. He didn't even need to spend any money, he was going to do it for the sheer love of it. People like that were so hard to find. There was no connection to him and the only person that could link him to it was dead. 

He thanked whoever had killed him from the bottom of his heart.
___________________________________---

*Suna*

Inside the village people were going about their daily routine. Shopping, going to school, training, going to their jobs. Despite the lack of respect the elders had for the young Kazekage, out of all the countries they had enjoyed the most amount of peace. Gaara's will had lived on through the countless Kazekages that had taken up the mantle and it was no different with Sena. Even the elders had to agree that he was keeping the place running beautifully.

All of them looked forward to another day. All of them had plans for later that evening. All of them assumed they would live more than 5 minutes.

Assumption was the mother of all fuck ups a great man once said.

_________________________________-

*Outside Suna*

The watchmen had been looking at the sole genin looking at the village walls.

"He's been standing there for a half hour."

"Should we go over?"

"Nah. We have 5 of our best marksmen on him. If he tries anything then he's going down. Besides what can one guy do against all of us?"

Standing there he enjoyed the heat. It was about to get hotter. so very much hotter. The fires would burn, envelop, lick and punish all of them. His breathing had become erratic, he thought he was going to have a heart attack.

His mask hid the grin he had, his yellow suit concealed the sweat that was pouring from him, not because of the heat but of the sheer joy. He only had to activate his chakra with the blank sheet in his hand. That was it. 

He breathed harder shaking his head. His name was Scorpion and he was about to witness the greatest explosion ever seen. 

His hand went onto the paper

The chakra flowed from his arm, to his fingers and onto the paper.

It burnt away. A sign of things to come.

He fell to his knees and wept in pure joy.

A huge explosion. Fire from the ground rising up towards the heavens. One after the other. Scorpion watched. He wished Mion was there so she would pleasure him sexually.

"Thank you Kira sama.." he said quietly and continued to watch the village that had been standing for hundreds of years crumble


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 10, 2009)

For the first time, Yuukaku really noticed his long, slender and agile fingers. He stared at them, transfixed, as drops of rain cried from their tips. Raising his eyes to the source, he watched the downpour drive from the heavens, and smiled an empty smile at the elements. The expanse of his conical travelling hat kept the water from his head and face, as he walked onwards through the long grasslands.

At length, he came to a rest stop, a tavern of sorts that lay just beyond the border of a forest - it was small and sturdy, nestled in the trees and with a clientele of travellers, many of whom looked like shinobi. A large number - though few were in groups of more than three - rested outside, used to the fresh air and preferring the forest to the interior of the place. They drank water or sake, resting their backs against trees, packs lying at their feet. Others ate simple meals of rice or noodles.

Seeing these people, Yuukaku suddenly felt the hunger of several days and nights' travelling hit him - he stretched an arm out to the steadying trunk of a nearby tree, and tried to focus on his feet. A few seconds passed, and he steadied himself again. He raised his head to the friendly, stubbled face of a traveller who stood at around equal height to Yuukaku, with slightly wild brown hair and an understanding look on his face.

'You look hungry, friend' he said to Yuukaku, simply. 'I'll buy you something to eat, and once you've restored your energy, you can tell me your story'.

The man smiled again and left Yuukaku to slump down by the tree's roots, heading into the rustic building. The rain had stopped, and Yuukaku removed his travelling hat and allowed his red hair to cascade haphazardly around him while he considered his situation, and the strange, generous man.

He decided that after he'd eaten, he would move on again - the man was being kind, feeding him. He decided to spare him his life.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 10, 2009)

*Plans*

(Kage Summit)

The Raikage arrived, his entourage quickly scanning the large room. Sena had made himself quite comfortable turning the room into his personal library. Toutaku despised the Kazekage believing he was too soft to be a ninja let alone a Kage. He took his assigned seat as his body guards were close to follow, each standing behind him. The room was quite large though bare of any real ornaments besides the long table and chairs. The symbol of their land displayed proudly behind their assigned spots. The table spun in full circle as the seating order placed the leaders in their spots

The order was Raikage - Mizukage - Tsuchikage - Kazekage - Hokage before returning back to the cloud ninja. Unlike Sena, Toutaku had no plans on making himself comfrotable predicting the summit to last no more then an hour. His bandages where wrapped tightly against his horrible burns and with the Raikage outfit the only thing visible where his cold piercing eyes and the light brown spiky hair. "Kazekage" He spoke coldly as a way to acknowledge the man as he leaned back closing his eyes waiting for the others to return.

(Amegakure)

Sora broke the embrace as he walked her over to the window showing Kiya the vast field of skyscrapers that made up the village. "So konohagakure is gone...how unfortunate" Sora spoke as Kiya's eyes lost their gaze within the falling rain. Sora pulled her closer and warmed her up with his body heat. "With the village gone you have no place to go. But now that you're here you can make Amegakure you're new home. The rain offers hope to anybody who needs it...Who wants it...Let the rain wash your pain away" Sora said as he gave the kunoichi a warm smile.

(Samui Castle)

The man had spilled everything about Zugaikotsu, his plans, his contacts, and numerous bases. The information was now in the hands of Rakiyo who still clutched at the leader's daughter with malice. "Is that everything?" Rakiyo asked he had summon a centipede before the man began his confession that monitored his pulse and would alert him if he was lying. "Yes it's true n-now please let my daughter go" Rakiyo took a moment to recieve the approval from the centipede as he pushed the little girl to the man.

The man felt his binds release as Himawari had been hiding behind him all the time using the darkness as cover. He quickly gripped at his daughter and ripped the difused explosive tag from her face. "Daddy" The girl barely managed to muttered as the two embraced, Himawari walked over to Rakiyo and took a moment to let everything sink in. "So what now?" She said watching the man pull his daughter closer kissing her on the cheek. "Where going to start searching. The nearest base is located around the Grass village, We'll begin there" Rakiyo said as he began to leave the room.

The two leave the room allowing the relieved father to have a moment with his daughter. "You're not just going to let them go are you!? He'll send men after us!!" Himawari exclaimed towards the apathetic genin. "I have a contigency plan" Rakiyo said as they left the floor. Back to the room the man's daughter began to clench at her stomach. "What's wrong dear?" The man asked his face still tear stained "My tummy hurts" The girl complained as her father lifted her shift up enough to see a symbol drawn unto her abdomen. His eyes widen as he instantly recognized the pattern, The series of symbol spread covering the girl's entire fragile body.

*BOOOOOOMM!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jul 10, 2009)

Miyako rushes at Kagiu again inflicting another cut on his arm, but as his sword cut through the huge man knocks him into another wall. Kendou unleashes a hail of his special kunai on Kagiu once more a few of them impaling his chest and arms. 

As Miyako struggles to his feet once again he could've sworn he heard a roar coming from right next to the wall, but he shook the idea out his head. Kendou runs at Kagiu unleashing a barage of punches on him, but they had almost no effect on the larger man. 

At that very moment a window on the side of the castle shatters apart and from the outside world a huge cat with a boy wearing a mask on top of it bounds in. The cat was about thirteen feet tall and nine feet long, Miyako looked at it with awe. The large cat uses one of his paw and swats Kagiu into a wall like he was nothing, the boy wearing the mask jumps off the top of the cat and walks over to the body of Kagiu. He pulls a katana off of his back and drives it through Kagiu's throat, then he slices upwards, cleaving the larger mans head in half. 

As the masked boy turns around to face Miyako, the Uchiha notcies a X-shaped tattoo on his neck. "You're Riku Ito..." Miyako says quietly. The boy Miyako called Riku removed his mask and stares at the Uchiha through golden-green eyes, "That's correct, and you're Miyako Uchiha. And my job is to kill you..." Riku says slowly. 

"Wait." Miyako says firmly, "I want you to join a group of ninja that consist of myself, him and two others" the Uchiha says pointing to Kendou. Riku looks at him slowly then looks over to his large cat who nods slowly. Riku then looks at Miyako and nods slowly, making a single handsign and dispersing of his large cat.

"Wow...that was easier than expected..." Miyako says to himself as he sheaths his sword. Kendou looks at the two ninja conversing, "Can we get the fuck out of here?! Someone is bound to know that there's intruders in here!" he shouts angrily. "Just wait for Rakiyo dumbass..." Miyako says standing patiently in the thirteenth floor hallway.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 10, 2009)

"Don't start something you can't finish. I'm more powerful than you so save yourself the embarrassment and leave while you can," Leiko warns Misuto.

Misuto grins at Leiko, lifting the giant meat cleaver blade and resting the dull edge across the back of his broad shoulders, "Don't hurt your petite little wrists babe. Not everyone can handle a ride on The Misuto Express," he retorts, blowing a kiss at her.

Suddenly Misuto coughs and staggers around. "Shit I feel sick...." he rasps. Misuto's face turns a shade of green and he starts tipping towards Leiko as if he might hurl on her. "BLEAGH!" He narrows his mouth and spits a stream of syrup at Leiko's feet. 

The Starch Syrup Capture Field Jutsu. Misuto sends the syrup in a wide scope around Leiko's feet, going ten meters around her. The Mist Genin burps after applying the syrup, "Ah that feels much better..." he mutters, spinning around towards her and hurling his sword like a boomerang at Leiko's midsection.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 11, 2009)

_Kiya…_

Kiya fought the feelings the embrace brought forward, she tried desperately but the more she fought the weaker she became.  She leaned against him enjoying the feel of him, the scent of him once more.  When he broke the embrace she followed him to the window.  Her thoughts raged inside of her, the losses, the finds.  Sora pulled her close and she listened to his words.  “Maybe…”  Kiya said softly trying to forget what the letter Mio sent said but couldn’t get the words out of her head.  

“The Hokage…”  Kiya began before catching herself.  “Mio-sama…she had…well…it’s just…”  the words caught in her throat and she buried her face into his chest once more, fighting the tears that threatened to spill once more.  It took her a few moments to regain her composure before she pulled away and looked out the window.  “Thank you for the offer…I need to speak with the others first…before a decision is made…” Kiya whispered her eyes following the rain.


_Mugan/Tenka…_

Following Kagami, Mugan and Hiato made their way into the tower.  “Look’s like most are already here…” Mugan said to Hiato who nodded in response.  “I need to find Tenka…”

Hiato then heard the girl yelling in front of him.  “You go find her.  I will deal with this…”

“Thanks…”  Mugan said heading off toward the stairs.

“Settle yourselves.”  Hiato said quietly walking up to team rain.  “If we were here to invade don’t you think we would be spread out?  Attacking instead of lounging around with our hearts ripped out?  Don’t you think the rest of the village would be in an uproar?”  He shook his head and shoved his hands in his pockets and began to walk away.  “There are to many jounin here for you to harass anyone child.  Let it go…”  Hiato winked at her and followed Mugan up the stairs, he smiled slightly hearing his friend calling for his girl.

“Tenka?  Tenka?”  Mugan yelled walking up the stairs and down the hall.  “Tenka!!”

It was then that Tenka heard him call.  “Mugan?  You made it!”  she yelled happily, tears immediately falling down her face then was wrapped in a bear hug.  “You’re safe…” Tenka mumbled against his shirt.

“Of course.  Takes more than a village to take me down…”  Mugan chuckled holding her close.

It was then Tenka heard Minori cry out.  “Damn…Mugan I have to…”

“Go on…just hurry back…”  Mugan said giving her a good kiss then pushing her toward the door.

As Tenka took off Hiato came up.  “Every man should experience that…” the two chuckled watching her run in the door.

“Minori!  It’s okay hun…”  Tenka moved quickly and sat on the edge of the bed.  “Your mother is fine.  She just asked Kiya and I to take care of you for a bit.  She had to…help others…” Tenka smiled at the girl brushing her hair off her face.  “She will be back soon I’m sure…”


_Tsuchikage…_

The five men arrived at the meeting place, silence descended on the group as they approached the doors.  Marcus led the way in followed by Kanko then the other three.  He surveyed the room then nodded.  “All clear.”  he nodded to Kanko and leaned against the wall behind the chair marked with the stone symbol.  

“Man.  You need to barge in!  Let them know you are here!”  Cole said to Marcus leaning on the wall next to him.

“It should be more of a peaceful situation.  Let them know you don’t want to fight unless you have to.”  Tai intervened.

“Nah man!  You take the offense!  Don’t screw around.  Let them know you mean business.”  Cole grinned looking at Tai across Marcus.

“If you do that-”  Tai began but stopped due to the interruption.

“Shut up!  Both of you.”  Marcus said crossing his arms with the other two looking as if they were going to argue but closed their mouths and leaned against the wall on either side.

Kanko shook his head and chuckled before looking at the Kage’s.  “Raikage…”  He nodded toward the man then turned to the Kazekage with a grin.  “Kazekage…“  he nodded to the other man then grinned wider tossing a hentai in front of him.  “Confiscated this a few weeks back from a kid.  Thought you might enjoy it.  Something new being printed in the bowls of the stone.”  he said with a chuckle before sitting in his chair.  It's not that the Tsuchikage felt anything in particular toward Suna.  He just found their Kage interesting.  _'Or maybe I just like seeing the others pissed off..._ he took note of the remaining empty chairs and nods.  “So we wait…”  he leaned back in his chair while Hideki walked over and stood next to him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 11, 2009)

Kimiko awakens in a hospital bed and the first face she sees is Kaion who sits by her bedside, eating Legendary Ninja Gummi snacks.. Not the best wakeup call. "Ugh If you're here then this must be a medically induced nightmare," she groans, rubbing her eyes. 

"Haha....no troll. You're awake," Kaion tells her, stuffing his mouth with a giant handful of sugar coated strawberry Naruto's into his mouth. "You want some?" he asks her, extending his gelatin smeared hand towards her. 

Kimiko shudders and almost dry heaves. After composing herself she takes stock of her surroundings. The last thing she remembered was struggling with some ANBU ninja during the battle at the gate then everything went black. 

"How the hell did I get here?" she asks, sitting up in her bed and noticing out of the corner of her eye the shadows that loom outside the door to her room. Probably more ANBU she thinks, and there are probably more outside. Kimiko already knows they're here to keep her from leaving just as much as they're here to protect her.

_Damn you Father_...she thinks to herself. 

Kaion shrugs, "I don't know, ask Pops. During the fight I ran off to talk to him and then I got blown away by two old fogies after I tried to stop my frien.....er one of the traitors from leaving," he replies. Something else occurs to Kaion as he remembers the events. He looks at Kimiko sharply, with serious a serious, "Why the heck did you try to drag me away and run off with those cowards?" 

"Cause Dad is off his fucking rocker!" Kimiko responds bluntly. 

"Hey! don't talk about him like that!" Kaion replies defensively. "He's the Hokage now!" Kaion adds proudly. 

Kimiko rolls her eyes at her brother's ignorance, "Heh yeah....if he's the rightful Hokage then I'm the long lost love child of Hinata Hyuuga and Naruto Uzumaki," she retorts derisively. Kaions stares daggers at her but she ignores him and looks down at her green dowdy hospital gown. "Get the hell out I'm going to get changed," she tells Kaion. 

Kaion kicks his chair against a wall and strides past her in a huff, "I'll be in Mom's room, she's still in a coma!" he says, slamming the door behind him. 

Tears well up in Kimiko's eyes for a second and she feels like crying for a week after all the the terrible things that have happened, but she takes a deep breath and calms herself. Crying and grieving can come later. After things have been set right. 

_*With Saito...*_
Saito leaves the village flanked by his two personal bodyguards. Tayoma Aburame, the female bug tamer to his left and Yuna to his right. 

After Yuna had finally seen the light and accepted Saito's offer to rejoin the clan he had decided to appoint her as one of his 2 bodyguards. Mostly to keep her close in the hopes of drawing her brother out into the open, not to mention that she would a be a powerful bodyguard anyway. Kaigen Hatake was more then relieved when Saito told him that he had replaced him with Yuna, saying he had to catch up on some sleep.  

Behind Saito walks Kira Nara and a handful of other "advisors". 

"I am tempted to burn the Raikage on the spot when I see him," Saito remarks, "It would save us all a great deal of trouble and technically is within our rights." The only reason why he has not decided to go with the idea is that it would turn the other Kage's against him if he attacked first. 

"We must convince the others that he is an enemy to us all."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 11, 2009)

Kira

As Saito walks ahead of him he ponders

"Ah my apologies Hokage-sama for not brining this to your attention earlier but I have recently found out that Suna has actually been attacked, by a shinobi from the Cloud no less. I have agents everywhere, as you can imagine, and just as we were leaving I was given this information. In my haste..." Saito was looking at him with a look of 'Get to the point'

"It seems Suna has been destroyed. Completely. Possibly worse than what Pain had done to Konoha, if that was possible. From what my spy tells me, it seems as though it was some powerful fire jutsu. They say that the chance of finding any survivors is very very slim. Sad news I'm sure you'd agree." Kira said looking insincere

"Of course I have evidence of this." he patted his top pocket. "I also have a theory as to how a chuunin could have come up with such a powerful technique. They were experimenting with Jinchuuriki after all, all those years ago when the Tenreiken liberated them off that scroll."

Kira handed the picture of Scorpion kneeling on the ground, watching as Suna exploded. It was a beautiful shot. He would have to give the photographer credit. "A reverse summoning, that's how I got the information so fast, in case you were wondering."

Things would start moving swiftly now.

_______________________________-


----------



## Vergil (Jul 11, 2009)

*The Kage summit*

Sena looked up from his reading to see the Raikage, he nodded with a smile and went back to it. He knew they didn't get on but there was no point showing it. As long as he didn't say anything bad directly he wouldn't react. That's just the kind of person he was. 

Then the Tsuchikage walked in and handed him a hentai he didn't have yet. "Aw! now you know as a Kage I don't read these sorts of things!" he said taking it whilst his scornful assistant looked at him stuff it into his bag. "nope not at all but it would just be rude of me not to take it!" he said justifying it.

"Th...that girl she..." Dom started

"No she doesn't look anything like Marie-chan, I mean Marie!" Sena said scowling. The ain player had not arrived yet. The new Hokage. Words would be had with him. Sena liked Mio but only because she left Suna alone to do whatever. Sena didn't want to get involved in the bickering. He left them alone, they left him alone. That was the understanding. His country wasn't powerful enough to be called a threat but it did have a few exceptional shinobi, who had yet to return from a mission. That had always been the Suna way, quality over quantity. His mind wandered to that trio and he shook his head. With any luck they would be able to follow his orders and not kill anyone.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 11, 2009)

*The Shifting Rain*

(Kage Summit)

The Mizukage arrived shortly after the Tsuchi, Akura quickly scanned at the area noticing the other leaders cept the Hokage had already arrived. He took his seat and traded glances a bit with the Raikage before greeting the other two "Tsuchikage...Kazekage" He said as he greeted the with a smile. Akura at the age of 17 was the youngest Kage at the meeting. The Kirigakure flag hung proudly behind him as he pressed against his chair. His large sword placed next to him incase the meeting would get too intense.

"It seems the mist must be quite desperate for leaders if new borns are running it" The Raikage commented cynically catching the attention of the mist leader. The Mizukage expected walking into the line of fire due to his young age, The Raikage starting it off was no surprise either as his advisors warned him of the man's brash attitude. "Now where the hell is Mio I wish to get this meeting underway" The Raikage spoke lifting his large hat to get a good view of the other leaders. "To be kept waiting by Konoha who do they think they are?" The hostility was present in his voice as he stared down the leaf flag.

(Somewhere in Amegakure)

The room was dimly lit as the sound of the heavy downpour echoed through the steel compound. Computers and wires were pact into the room as they eventually led up to different bodies one of them being Dante. Hanako walked arouind dressed in a gothic nurse outfit she her self sewed together accentuating her femine figure as she walked around writing down data on each subject. The leaf jounin had been punctured by numerous needles and tubes that now examined his health. 

Hanako sat quietly next to him as she bit at her wrist unraveling the stitch that held it together. The black threads began to wrap around the body next to dante as they began to invade it's every pour. Blood began to spew as it seemed to have the life sucked out of it by the femme fatale. "I'll keep you alive for just a bit longer, just because you're so handsome" Hanako commented as the blood began to enter the invading strings and returned back to her own patchwork body.

(Southern Tower, Amegakure)

Before Sora could say anything the door opened revealing the return of their leader. She waltz in the room expecting what had happen, Her missing left arm her most noticable feature. Her black hair winding down her body as her brown eyes looked at the two "Sora what is the meaning of this?" Liyata asked the jounin she had placed in charge during her leave. "Konoha has requested our help" Before he could continue Liyata placed up her hand stopping him "I know i've been informed. Get them treated they will be kept her until a more preminent location can be arranged" She said as she walked towards her desk. Sora bowed and grabbed Kiya by the hand "Come" He said as they left the room going down the stairs and returning back to the lobby.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 11, 2009)

((Posting Leiko stats for this small scuffle))

.................
BODY: 130
SPIRIT: 80
MIND: 60
Speed (Body+spirit): 210
Accuracy (Body+mind): 190
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 140
..................................................

_"Hmmm"_ Leiko tries to move her feet only to realize that she's stuck. A rather smart plan faking to throw up only to use this jutsu on her.

"Starch Syrup Capture Field huh?" Leiko knew the jutsu all to well it was a favorite of hers. She would often use this jutsu back when she was in the academy to put kids in their place or when she was on the battlefield against an enemy. After trapping them the user would find it difficult to move. Thus when they were distracted the victim would become easy pickings.

Misuto spun around towards her and then hurl is sword like a boomerang. The angle it was moving in Leiko guesed he was going for her midsection, but it would be in vain. Leiko's streched her whole midesection to the side evading the rather large sword though it almost nicked her. Once her body was back in place Leiko held her stomach and gave at a small grunt.

"Been a while since I streched my body that far. Soften body modification does come in handy." She pulls one of her feet out of the sticky substance and begins to channel chakra to it and then repeating the process with the other. Once she was all out she ran at him tossing her dagger up in the air and forming some quick handseals.

"Violent Water Wave" A stream of water come's out like a waterfall from Leiko's mouth. She puts a little more chakra than usual into it to give it more force in order to knock him off his feet.

(Ame)
Tenka came rushing into the room just a few seconds after Minori woke up. She gave her a strange look before recongizing her as one of Kiya's friends. She began to comfort her by telling Minori her mom wanted left her in Kiya and there care.

"So she went to help others huh?" Minori let a breath of air that she didn't even know she had. 

"That's sounds just like her" Minori said out of the blue a little more relaxed that usual. As long as she knew her parents were safe Minori had nothing else to worry about at the moment. Minori looked up at Tenka with a blank face and then looked at the door infront of her. 

Minori reached behind her pillow for the scroll she had and jumped out of bed over Tenka and out the door. As she ran out she bumped Mugen and speed down the hall outside.

"I'll go to the forest then I won't have to worry about people interrupting me as I study this scroll."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 11, 2009)

"Kagami." A voice said from inside the room. She peeked out of the bathroom to see Vergil. 

"Yes?" She asked

"You are to take a group to the grass country. As many as you like. I am giving you authority over them as a Jounin. This mission is important as it will secure our home."

"Wh..what? I'm a jounin now? Just like that?"

"I have the relevant authority, unfortunatily not the paperwork. However if you would like to wait.." Vergil said. Kagami burst out of the batroom buttnaked

"No no no no! I'll take it thank you!" She squealed bowing her head.

Vergil walked over to her with a towel. He glanced at her body but made no reaction. "Excellent, well gather a team and head over there. If my suspicions are correct it would have to be a fairly talented team. The country would be all but abandoned and so it will interest many without a ....base. Bandits and rogue shinobi alike. I shall follow once we have concluded business here."

Kagami covered herself with the towel. "No problem sarge!" She said in a goofy accent as he left.

Vergil was about to retort over what she should have called him but he wasn't an elite jounin anymore. He wasn't Hokage either. Sarge would do for now. 

Kagami threw on a set of clean clothes and thought about her team. "Hm well Ike would be fun! Um...That Minori and Gan seemed cool too. Wonder if I can boss around the other elite jounin too?" She thought. "Hell yeah! I'm in charge here, Ill boss who I want!" She went off to see the various jounin.

-------------

Vergil left the room and appeared before Tenka and Haito. "I need you to go on a mission to secure our base. I've given Kagami Rei the lead. Something about her interests me." He thought back to her Mio like tirade. He wanted to nurture it. Have the chuunin take charge. We need to train them up quickly for the upcoming onslaught." He said to his former classmates


----------



## Cjones (Jul 11, 2009)

.................
BODY: 130
SPIRIT: 80
MIND: 60
Speed (Body+spirit): 210
Accuracy (Body+mind): 190
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 140
..................................................

Leiko's dagger came spinning back down to earth with Leiko catching it straight in her hands. She folded her arms and just stared at her oppoent hoping to anticipate his next move. As she watched Misuto float down the miniature she gotten a deep feeling in her gut that told her to retreat.

_"Maybe it wasn't a good idea to got at this alone"_ Leiko thought beginning to have second thoughts, but now was not the time. Misuto went into a crouching poisition taking needles out of his pocket. Leiko studied him and watched as they sunk into the ground. The needles jumped out of the ground almost as fast as they went in trying to hold Leiko to the ground by piercing her feet and keeping in place.

Leiko managed to jump to the side just in time thinking she was safe. When she felt her skin burning and warm blood began trickling down her side. Leiko reached her hand down touching the spot and brought her hand back up to her face.

"Blood?" His sword had somehow found it's way back around almost as if it was guided and pierced her side starting from the back to  her stomach. It wasn't fatal, but the cut was deep enough to draw blood. Leiko's face went from a shocked expression to a meancing glare as she slowly turned her had back to her oppoent. She stared at him for atleast 4 minutes before deciding on her next move. Another rather impressive water style jutsu that would expand the volume of water at her disposal.

"Bursting Water Collision Waves" She expelled a stream of water out of her mouth that burst into a great volume of water coming atleast 4 feet from the ground. Usually the jutsu could expand more than this, but Leiko hadn't trained long enough to get to that level. A dark shadow cast over Misuto as Leiko rode a large wave of water that was completely at her control.

"I'm going to put you in your place child."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 11, 2009)

*Kage Summit...*
Saito looks at Kira's evidence and considers it. It could help him galvanize the other Kage's against the Raikage. He stares at Kira impassively, "You are indeed a scheming Weasel of the highest order," he tells him, "That is a compliment by the way."   

The Uchiha Hokage arrives at the meeting hall. He turns towards one of his bodyguards Tayoyama, an Aburame Elite Jounin and a savage woman in battle. "What do your bugs sense?" he asks her. 

"There are no traps," she replies in a low voice, "Or at least none beyond my ken." 

Saito nods and turns towards Yuna, "Be on guard," he tells her. 

He strides through the giant double doors into the conference chamber. Saito makes eye contact with each individual Kage, his emotionless gaze finally resting on the Raikage for several seconds. 

He sits down at his appointed seat and removes his crimson hat resting on the table in front of him.  "Let us take a small moment of silence for my fallen predecessor Mio Haruno, a most exemplary Hokage cut down before her time. Those responsible for her death, and other atrocities...." at this he casts an obvious glance at the Kazekage who's village has been destroyed. 

"Will pay with blood..." he finishes. Finally staring at the Raikage with cold eyes.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 11, 2009)

*Isane Orinoko
BODY: 60
SPIRIT: 87
MIND: 100
Speed (Body+spirit): 147
Accuracy (Body+mind): 160
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 187*

Misuto grins as his nail's draw blood. Thanks to the poison it really doesn't matter if they're direct hits either. All they have to do is scratch someone and the poison will have been delivered. 

He guides his sword towards her blind side as she deals with his poison nails, and laughs as the sword draws even more blood, cutting into her side. He's about to go into an arrogant pronouncement on how she only has ten minutes to live and how he'll make her suffer for every single second of those ten minutes.

"Hehe....hey bitch," he chuckles, feeling full of himself, "You've just been poisoned by....

"Bursting Water Collision Waves!" Leiko exclaims.

Misuto stops speaking, "You gotta be shitting me?!" 

She rides towards Misuto on a giant wave of water. Misuto quickly backpedals away form the wave, "OI! Why do you have to ruin my victory speech!!!!" he yells at her. He spins around to leap out of the way but the wave envelops his body entirely, swallowing him up.  

Isane shakes her head in frustration. She's had just enough of this nonsense, feeling like the only sensible person in this place. 

"AGH! ENOUGH!" she screams, almost pulling out handfuls of her long sandy blond hair. Isane closes her eyes and casts her most potent sense altering Genjutsu, aiming it at both Misuto and Leiko. 
*
"Kokuangyou no Jutsu!" *

It is called the Journey into Black Darkness by some and just like the name implies it engulfs its victims in ultimate darkness. A living blackness darker then anything that nature can compare with except maybe the deep underground where its so pitch black you wouldn't even be able to see your hands in front of your eyes.  

Isane's voice comes at Leiko like a dim echo. "You've been poisoned my friend and judging by my count you've got at most 5 minutes to live. I can have my teammate heal you but only if you restrain yourself. I'll make sure that my idiot shark comrade stops as well." 

"Hey who said I'm going to heal her?!" a voice protests. That of Tendo, the young medical genius who prefers torture and live vivisection over actual healing. 

The sound of a punch rings out followed by a muffled squeal. "You're damn right you will!!" Isane shouts back at the boy.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 11, 2009)

*The Kage Summit*

Sena looked from his manga as Uchiha Saito walked in and took his seat at Mio's seat. He heard him speak.

"I'm not one to react in an outlandish way and certainly not one to speak for others but I feel I'm right in asking WHAT THE FUCK?!" Sena stood and put his hands on the table. He stared a steely gaze at Saito.

"Are you seriously saying that Mio-san is...dead?" Sena said deeply concerned. He had noted the glance to him earlier at "other atrocities." He looked at Dom who nodded and left the room.

"And perhaps you will forgive this question or maybe not, but why the hell are you Hokage?!"

___________________________________________

"Up there! We found the bastard" Mion said.

"We're not here to fight." Koyaiba quickly points out

"Fine, fine." Mion said, "doesn't mean I'm gonna stand around getting my ass kicked either."

They landed just as the fight appeared to be slowing down. Koyaiba figured a cautious approach would be wise but Kratos and caution didn't get on too well

"You! You will join us and we shall together rule the world!" he said pointing at everyone there. His eyes were dead serious but the words that came out of his mouth seemed like nonsense. Mion wasn't helping matters.

"There's gonna be blood. Ooooh so much of it." she purred

Koyaiba jumped infront of the pair. "Forgive them. We have a proposition for you." he said evenly.

A few minutes later he finished. "What do you say? It's a one time offer."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 12, 2009)

Saito turns towards Sena the Kazekage, "Ah yes I forgot that news tends to travel slowly these days.....who am I? I am Saito Uchiha," he lets the name sink into all their minds, "That name should be known to you all, and if you do not know it then you will certainly know it in the days and weeks to come...." he responds succinctly. 

He tosses a photo of Mio's ragged body being dragged through the streets of Konoha to his fellow Kage's. "Mio was murdered by the very same Jashin refugees that she showed kindness to and sheltered in their hour of need. She died trying to protect those she cherished, not even willing to lay a finger in her own protection. The very same Jashinists who have been supported by that man!" he points an accusing finger towards the Raikage. 

Being ever the thorough and meticulous policeman at heart, Saito passes out copies of financial dealings between the Cloud and the Jashin cult, showing that the Raikage has actually ways been the true leader of the cult. "Not to mention his tacit involvement in the very destruction of your village, Kazakage-sama. With all due respect I would not sit so idly by while the man responsible for the destruction of my village is in my midst."  

Saito sits back to see first the Raikage's reaction and then the Kazekage's reaction. This will show who's hearts are truly into cleansing the Ninja world of this cancer and sower of discord and chaos.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 12, 2009)

_Tsuchikage…_

The Tsuchikage remained silent and still as he listened to the heated discussion around him.  Unlike the others he had not been surprised when the ‘new’ Hokage had walked in and began discussing everything.  Though the jashinist angle did catch his attention.

Reaching for the papers the Uchiha had presented, Kanko reads over them slowly.  Making sure he knew what was being said clearly enough.  Knowing that Hideki would be reading the papers over his shoulder he pauses for a moment until he knows for sure that he was finished.  Glancing up at him briefly Hideki gives the smallest of nods before turning and looking at the three behind them.  

Tai, Cole, and Marcus were watching carefully and caught Hideki’s look.  As planned before they arrived Tai nodded pushing away from the wall and he and Hideki moved outside.  Kanko sighed and leaned back in his chair thoughtfully.  “Raikage…”  he nodded still respectful of the man.  “Your response?  What do you have to say to the Uchi-”  Kanko stops for a moment before taking a deep breath.  “To the Hokage’s accusations and his proof?”

_Mugan/Hiato/Tenka…._

“Whoa!”  Mugan called to Minori as she rushed by.  “Slow down!  What’s the hurry?!”  Tenka came rushing out of the room and almost ran into him.  “You too?  What’s going around here?”  Mugan said with a chuckle while grabbing her arms to settle her.

“Not sure actually…”  Tenka said with a sigh no longer seeing Minori.  “She just took off….Damn…Kiya is going to be pissed…”

“Well you couldn’t help it.  Not like you can control that little jackrabbit.”  Hiato said with a laugh.  It was then Vergil approached.  The trio listened to his words.

“You want us to scout land?”  Hiato says thinking for a moment and nods.  “Sounds good.  Not a bad place here.  Not extremely found of all this rain though…”

“Okay…”  Tenka nods then stops.  “Wait.  You are putting her in charge?”  A dumbfounded look descends onto her face.  “You have got to be kidding me!”

“She’s not that bad…”  Hiato chuckled as Mugan put a quieting hand on Tenka’s shoulder.  “A bit of a spit fire.  But, I like her spunk!”  

“You would!”  Tenka glared at him.  “She’s female…”

“Jealous?  I always knew you had a thing for me…Mugan just doesn’t know how to treat a lady.”  Hiato rubbed his hands down his chest and grinned giving her a wink.  

Mugan and Hiato chuckled as Tenka was physically restrained by Mugan.  “Come on now hun.”  he still chuckled before turning his gaze to Vergil.  “Anything you want me to do Boss?”


_Kiya…_

Keeping her hand in Sora’s she followed him silent down the stairs and floors.  “Where are we going?”  she asked him quietly, still unsure of the situation.  Kiya wouldn’t deny that having him near her again was exhilarating.  “How…”  Kiya paused for a moment before looking at him and away.  “How did you know I was here so fast?  We…we had barely arrived…”  she placed her free hand her upper chest feeling the heavy gold of the locket, something she always did when she was nervous or upset.  An action she did subconsciously.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 12, 2009)

_1 year ago...
Kimiko walks up the steps of her parents house. As she opens the door and enters the foyer suddenly dozens of bright multi colored streamers explode over her head. "Huh?" she exclaims in surprise. Suzume, her Mother, appears out of the living room holding a cake, flanked by Kaion and Kushina. Kaion rubs a giant bruise on the top of his head. 

"Congratulations on being promoted to Jounin!" Suzume exclaims. 

"Whoopty doo!" Kaion adds halfheartedly, but he shuts up when their mother shoots him a death stare. 

Kimiko sighs, "Was this really necessary...its really not  that big a deal," she mutters in a bothersome tone. 

"Why of course it's a big deal!" Suzume counters, "My little Kimi is a Jounin at 17 and all grown up!" 

Kimiko becomes red faced with embarrassment. She eyes the cake which is chocolate, her favorite but there's a huge slice missing from it already. "Looks like you guys already helped yourselves," she remarks. 

"Nope that was me!" Kaion replies, belching. Suddenly the chocolate cake slams over his head._

_Right here right now..._
Kimiko stands over her comatose mothers bedside. Trying to grasp the enormity of perhaps never being able to speak to her mother again. The woman was like a force of nature to her. She kept even Dad in check, pretty much the only one who could.  

"She hasn't moved or said anything at all?" she asks. 

Kaion shakes his head, "Uh uh, she's been like this for awhile," he responds somberly. A shadow crosses his face which Kimiko has never seen before from Kaion, "Dad's gonna destroy the ones who did this to her and I'm gonna help him. I just wish I hadn't of helped all those fuckin Jashim bastards on that mission. Then Mom would still be fine," he adds. 

Kimiko narrows her eyes at her brother, "You really believe that story about the Jashin?" she asks him. Kaion looks her in the eyes and nods solemnly, "Pops said it was true so it must be." 

Kimiko grabs Kaion by the collar and drags him out the window. "HEY WHAT THE HELL!?!?" he yells. 

"I'm going to show you just who Pops really is!" she responds forcefully.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 12, 2009)

'You all seem to be travelling in different directions to me' Yuukaku said, narrowing his eyes as he placed his empty bowl on the forest floor, 'why is that?'

The man's face darkened. 

'You don't want to be heading in that direction, boy... That way's the ghost town left by...' he trailed off, a sad expression passing over his face. 'They're strong shinobi anyhow. You want to be getting as far away from there as possible'. He gestured to a just visible village beyond the trees.

'I'm not a boy' Yuukaku retorted. 'I'm a shinobi. Thank you for the food.'

He stood, and straightened his black kimono, gathering his violent red hair back with his black clip, then replacing his travelling hat. As he began walking away towards the area the man had indicated, Yuukaku smiled a little - he'd thought to himself that he wouldn't kill the man, but he would like test his powers once more before leaving.

When he was out of sight, he immediately leapt into the trees and retraced his path back to the stone building. He crouched just above it, concealed, and made the hand seals - immediately, the ground around the building began to soften. Concentrating harder, Yuukaku slipped down the trunk and placed his hands on the ground, willing the earth to manipulate. It was working - the grass was sinking, the surface liquifying: and the building began to lean.

Yuukaku stopped. This was proof enough of his growing talents with the earth element - his new found power however, was still too young to test in such an area. He felt the globular object's presence in his pocket, and smiled. As the owner of the inn ran outside to try and find the source of the disturbance, Yuukaku disappeared into the canopy once more, and set his sights on the village in the distance: perhaps, just for a while, he should position himself amongst some stronger allies...


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 12, 2009)

*The Raikage's will*

(Kage Summit)

The photos and documents finally reach the Mizukage as he glances as it for a sec. "Intresting" He says as he examines the evidence over before turning to the Raikage who had taken off his hat. "If I'm not mistaken _Hokage_" The Cloud leader emphasized with sarcasm strong in his voice. "It was a beast created by a Leaf Shinobi that destroyed the village. The cloud has watched far too long the abuse of power Konoha has used against smaller nations" He turns towards the Kazekage and the Mizukage "And they're _allies_"

"The death of Mio is a tragedy but as expected by the warhawk's of the world they replace a kind just leader with that of the mongrel power hungry dog...An Uchiha" The Raikage says now focusing solely on Saito. "I suggest you know you're place, If you continue these accusations...Then i will not be held responsible for my actions" The Raikage sat back as his bandages clung around to his skin. "We do not threaten here" The Mizukage interrupted the cloud ninja instantly garnening the attention of him and his body guards.

"We Kage's our the leaders of our villages we have been chosen to represent their thoughts and ideas not our own grudges" The young Kage tried to reason with the Cloud ninja who seemed to grow angrier with every word. "You're village has known peace, Do not lecture me on grudges when you haven't even begun to know what true tragedy is like" The Raikage had heard enough from the mist leader before turning his attention back to the Hokage "My ties with the Jashin's was with honorable intentions, A reform that would allow them to coexist with society...but that dream is lost"

This of course was a lie the Raikage had no concern for any of them and even volunteered most of his ninja's as guinea pigs for their sick experiments and torture sessions. "If you wish to point fingers i suggest you take a long look at your own village's way of handeling it's ninja. Both Zugaikotsu and Shiden Uchiha still roam free...Two S Rank Missing Nin might I add. You even share blood with one of them" The Raikage's comment almost garnering a reaction from Yuna as she could feel her Sharingan spring to life.

"So tell us oh great and powerful Hokage, How do we not know that you are not in league with these criminals. That you are merely using the destruction of the Sand to fuel your own misguided agendas, Don't point fingers at the cloud fool when it is obvious to me and everyone here that it is Konohagakure's fault at the recent events that have unfolded. But the cloud will not stand by idle anymore...So i'm issuing this, If Konoha does not capture and execute Zugaikotsu and Shiden Uchiha by the end of the month. Then the leaf shall face our wrath" The Raikage's comment instantly starts a fire storm of comments.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 12, 2009)

*TRIAL OF A MAN!!*

(With nunchuku at his disposal Sousuke searches to become a true man with the aid of his father)

(Amegakure)

*CRASSSHHH!!!!!!!*

The sound echoes through the rainy metropolis as a huge dust of smoke begins to enter the sky. "GET THEM!" A shrieking voice calls out as Sousuke and Ichigo run out of the building full sprint. An angry mob of sorority girls chases after them each with their weapon in their hand. Frying pan, Baseball Bat, Crystal ball, each had their own melee tool that they aimed to bash the two leaf shinobi's head in with. One of the girls chucked a boomerang at Sousuke who managed to duck at the nick of time.

In his mouth was a pair of pink panties, turning around he flipped the angry girls the bird. "WAY TO GO SON!" His father encouraged with a thumbs up before getting hit in the head with a hockey stick causing to him to crash unto the floor. The mob got closer as Sousuke tried to revive his near dead dad "COME ON DAD! YOU'RE USELESS!" Sousuke whined as he placed his father on his back and continue his retreat from the girls.

A skinny tan girl began to ascend the pipes of the village soon finding herself above the running genin who had slowed down due to his father's mishap. She pounced down nearly catching the boy, Quickly turning she fired a kick aimed towards his ankles in the hopes to take him down. Sousuke jumped up and whacked the girl into a nearby shop using his dad like a makeshift bat. The girls now attacked in formation each using their own unique style. "CRAZY BITCH!" Sousuke called out as he got caught by heavy haymaker to the jaw.

Falling to the floor his dad dropped from his back as the horde of girls began to surround the two pounding them with shots to the body. Ichigo seemed to revive out of nowhere and took an outrages stance behind out of the girls clutching at her breast "I'LL SAVE YOU SON!" Jumping backwards he seemed to perform the primary lotus girl "PRIMARY BONER!!!" Ichigo called out as he had placed his junk near the girls butt, she quickly broke the hold landing a heel kick to his groin as the two feel into the water.

Sousuke dodged a punch and knew he had to escape if he wanted to survive with or without his father. A light skin female unleashed a ferocious kick aimed for his face right before contact the boy activated the first gate easily gaining the speed to dodged the attack. Using the immense burst of speed he began to run up the sky scraper in hopes of finally getting away. "GET HIM!" the ring leader called out as the girls began to mimick his running up the building technique "HOW THE HELL!?" The boy was surprised the girl could catch up with him let alone ascend a building without the use of chakra.

*SPLASSH!*

His father rushed from the water taking two girls out with his fondeling technique "OH YEAH ICHIGO HIGARAMI TO THE RESCUE!" His dad called out as he began to climb the skyscraper only to be trampelled by the raging females. Sousuke tried to run to the top but felt an elastic fabric strap to his neck pulling him down. "A BRA!" Sousuke called out as he was thrown into the fury of the mob. Knowing he had no other choice left he traded glances with his father and both nodded. In an instant the two ripped off their clothes showing their naked bodies "HIGARAMI SECRET ARTS: TRUE BEAUTY!" The two called out as they splashed into the water. The girls ending the chase not wanting to touch the two naked males. The two surfaced to the water and stuck their tongues out at them in victory before swimming away.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2009)

*The Kage Summit*

Sena looks at the photo just as Dom walks back in. His face confirms everything. The photo drops out of his fingers and he stares blankly in front of him

"All those people.." his mind reels and he stands up, looking at the Raikage. "You...you..." Sena couldn't articulate himself. Anger and grief fought each other within himself. He spun to Saito

"You're just as bad..." he said recalling the look he gave him, using it to play a game instead. He looked down and clenched his teeth. "Thousands of people just died....how can any of you be so calm?"

He remembers every single person in Suna. All of them gone like that.

"Raikage - you'll be hearing from me. Very soon." hot tears of rage fell down his face. "Dom, call everyone who was out on a mission back. Even those three."

"Yes sir."

"I had never intended to become involved in this. The constant bickering between the countries like a bunch of Academy students. It's pathetic. I may not have much of an army now but I have my resources and allies. Consider this an official declaration of war against the cloud," he turned to Saito, "and the leaf."

With that he vanished, the fastest shinobi alive ran out the door. But it would never be fast enough.

______________________________

Vergil looked at the three, "Just take care of them. I will join shortly with Kiya and Dante, wherever they are. You are likely to be surrounded by many dangerous shinobi, so be on your guard. It may be that Kagami and Minori are in over their heads, if that's the case just take over." Vergil glanced backwards, she was coming. "Good luck."

With that he disappeared.

__________________________________

Kagami ran out and found Ike, yanking him by the collar.

"We're going on a mission and Ike I choose you!" she said. Ike threw up his hands as he flew through the air "yay!"

She got to the trio of jounin standing looking amused.

"Yo! I got this. We're going to the grass village and kicking some ass and making it home until we get Konoha back. You guys up for coming?" she said smiling. She looked up at them all, she wondered why Vergil had put her in charge when they were so more experienced than her.

" 'kay so lets head off!"


----------



## Tian (Jul 12, 2009)

Mangetsu kept his samehada at the ready on his back. He didn't trust the uchiha and the raikage. It was etched in the raikages face that he was lying constantly. The Uchiha seemed to maintain his composure but inside he probably felt like fighting a war, there and then. _"I'd better watch each of them in case they make a move. Any move towards to mizukage and shark skin will tear them to shreads"_ he thought to himself. If it came to it he would use chidori nagashi to restrian everyone from attacking the mizukage.


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jul 12, 2009)

(I hope I can join in the fun in this roleplay).


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 12, 2009)

*Meeting Ary*

(Kage Summit)

The Kazekage dissapeared leaving the others to trade glances each with their own emotions behind it. "Far as i'm concern Sunagakure doesn't exist" The Raikage spoke about it's destruction as if it as casual as the weather. "If Kumogakure takes action against Konoha then they will have to deal with Kirigakure as well" The Mizukage interrupted the man as he placed his arm up signalling for his advisors mainly Magentsu to calm down. "We will not sit idle by either lord Raikage, If you wish to abuse you're power then you will face our wrath"

The Mizukage spoke gripping at his large swords hilt, Toutaku takes a moment to search for his words and the right reaction to display. He knew that Shiden would not be pleased if he got himself into a fight and thus had to resist all urges from crushing the young man's skull. His advisors were ready to pounce at the leaders who had disrespected their lord. The Raikage stood up and placed his hat back on returning the ominous presence to his deameanor. "If Kirigakure wishes to face extinction at the hands of Kumogakure then so be it"

The Raikage walked off saying all he had to say to the men, he looks over to the Tsuchikage "I hope you see through the lies lord Tsuchikage and choose the right side" Toutaku was about to leave a room but glanced at Saito. His entourage all taking an offensive stance surprisngly even Yuna was ready to protect the man. "One month Uchiha, Any later then that and you won't have a village to worry about" With that the Raikage parted the large doors and left with his bodyguards at his side. Once out of range the Raikage spoke hushed to his entourage "Kagatsuchi you know what to do"

The quiet girl closed up her sketch book and placed her bright red pencil behind her ear. Fixing her bright blonde hair with it's fiery red streaks she bowed and headed off to her destination...Amegakure. The Raikage left the giant meeting tower and continued to speak to his remaining body guards "Once we return to Kumogakure I have a special mission pretaining to you two" The two guards traded glances as they headed back to their home land.


----------



## Tian (Jul 12, 2009)

"Mizukage, i think you've made a wise choice. The Raikage was lying through the skin of teeth and i was ready for him to strike just so i could rip him up with Shark skin here" he smiled. "We don't have to worry anyway" he said relaxed now. "We've got the hunter-nins and the us, the seven swordmen to protect you. As a matter of fact we are in the process of giving someone the decapacitating carving knife after the passing of our oldest member. The most promising trainee is a migrant uchiha who shows quiet alot of talent even though he has no sharingan" he said as he made eye contact with the hokage so that he would hear.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 12, 2009)

Saito observes quietly as the other Kage's argue. As the Kazekage storms out in anger followed by the Raikage. He looks over at Kira and the faint trace of a smirk crosses his face. 

The Uchiha HOkage turns towards the Mizukage and Tsuchikage, "That man is a danger to us all make no mistake about it," he tells them, referring to the Raikage. Saito picks up his Hokage hat and shrugs, "I do not care about this vaunted title. What I am here for is to help restore balance and destroy the corruption that has infected our villages." 

"Once that is done I will gladly step down," he stares them in the eyes, to show them he is totally honest. The fact that he is wiling to make the world burn to bring about that balance is irrelevant to Saito.  

_With Kaion....._
Kimiko arrives at a cemetery at the edge of the Village, with Kaion in tow. It is a quiet and private place where the Uchiha bury their dead. "Hey why the hell did you bring me here?" he asks her in annoyance. 

"You never got the chance to meet our grandfather," Kimiko responds vaguely as they enter the gates. 

"Yeah duh I wasn't even born when the old dude died," Kaion responds. 

"You weren't but I was," Kimiko replies. They walk along a row of many intricately carved headstones and memorials. 

"Ah here it is," she says. They stand in front of an obsidian colored obelisk that stands 12 feet high. Carved into the stone is the name, Uchiha Kaito. The engravings indicate that he lived to the age of 76 and in the center is a black and white portrait of his face. He looks very much like Saito but with silver hair. 

"He died when I was just one year old," Kimiko says as she looks at the picture.

"I know Mom already told me. He died cause he got sick or something," Kaion mutters. 

Kimiko smiles ruefully, "That's what they told me too when I was your age," her smile disappears and she narrows her eyes as if remembering a dark memory, "Until I found out the truth..." 

Kaion crosses his arms, feeling annoyed at being dragged here. He starts to get a headache from all this talking. "Yeah which is?" he asks her impatiently. 

Kimiko turns towards Kaion, "That our father killed him," she tells him matter of factly.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 12, 2009)

"The meeting seemed rather tense" Hitomi thought as she exited with the Raikage. She couldn't help, but feel that a war indeed going to break out and may do more harm than good. She thought to talk to the Raikage about this, but she was just a jonin and he was the Kage he knew what he was doing.

"Once we return to Kumogakure I have a special mission pretaining to you two"

"A mission?" Hitmoi asked surprised. Hitomi and one of the other bodies gave quick glances at each other as they began to think about what kind of mission he would be sending them on.

"Raikage-sama....what kind of mission will this be?"

_Forest outside of Ame_
Minori sat tired after her countless attempts to summon. She began to figure she hadn't regained her full strength back before they left Konoha to come to Ame.

"Guess I'll quit for the time being" Minori thought rolling up the scroll and carrying it under her arm. This was a very sad time indeed and Minori couldn't help, but feel that the  environment of Ame only made people feel worse. It seemed to rain continuously as if someone weeped for the country itself. Minori also felt down, but it wasn't to much about leaving the village, but the fact that the hokage herself was now died and her parents are gone again.

Minori looked up into the sky peering though the trees as she wore a hood she managed to snatch on her way out of town blocking the rain out of her face.

"Mom...Dad please be safe."

_(Leiko)_
"A poison huh? So that's must be what this sticky stuff is." Leiko rubbed her finger across a piece of he clothing and picked up some kind of stick material.

"Very well I accept your offer." Leiko waited in the darkness for her treat and for the girl to deactivate this genjutsu so she could see again. It was like peering into infinite darkness and no matter where you walked or looked you could see nothing.

Though Leiko could still hear as voices that didn't belong to the mist tiro echo throughout the darkness. They offered them to join an organization which intrigued Leiko to a degree.

"Who ever you guys are....I accept you offer."


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jul 12, 2009)

Meanwhile Katako successfully completed his mission 30 minutes later then Katako quickly ninja teleported back to the hokage office knowing that Katako detected Orochimaru with the rogue ninja's of the sound village.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 12, 2009)

*The Kage Summit comes to an end*

(Zugaikotsu's Lab, Kumogakure)

Deep within the catacombs of Zugaikotsu's lab the darkness is even more prominent with the only source of light coming from the computers and medical equipment. Shiden's blurry vision barely managed to capture what he saw but he knew it was here. He typed into the largest computer which was hooked up to all the other computers. The light of the monitor shadowed his face as he punched in the last of the code. The computer let out a confirmation sound as a safe opened up next to shiden. "Finally" The uchiha spoke as he stared at what the safe contained.

(Outside of the Kage Summit)

"The kage's seemed to have joined the side of that filthy leaf shinobi. It's time we gather our troops and prepare a preemptive strike against Konoha. The one month was nothing more then a distraction, We will not wait around and let us be attacked by them. We will not share Sunagakure's fate. Hitomi you have the task of finding Jamachi" The two body guards eyes widen at the name, Jamachi was once a legendary warrior from Kumogakure sharing the same status as even the Tenreiken. 

He was the only man to ever face all three of the members and ever survive, He was revered as a hero amongst the cloud ninja. Though he had dissapeared shortly after the extermination of the ten tail and has not been seen since. "But lord Raikage Jamachi hasn't been seen for more then 20 years how is Hitomi suppose to find him?!" The bodyguard with the large double edged axe asked bewildered by his Raikage's request. "You will help her Tetsuya. A word of warning do not return to the village without Jamachi." Toutaku spoke with harsh words as the Tetsuya and Hitomi traded glances once more. The whole walk to Kumogakure was quiet after that. 

(Kage Summit)

The Mizukage watched everything unfold and took his time to consider what had happened. He took in Magentsu's words about a promising new swordsman recruit and saved away in his thoughts, His thoughts drifted to that of Misuto and believed with a little training he had the potential to become a swordsman of the mist. The leader of Kirigakure turned to Saito and The Tsuchikage "Kirigakure shall lend their support to Konohagakure should Kumogakure attack. Till then we shall send help towards Suna in the hopes to rebuild it"

The young Mizukage stood up and bowed towards the two remaining kages as he strapped the large sword to his back. It was his first Kage summit and he believed it went rather well despite his young age. "I bid you farewell Kage's i hope that our next meeting won't be as sour as this one" With that the Kirigakure leader and his entourage left the room readying themselves to head home. Yuna was more then pissed from the Raikage's comments about the Uchiha, For the first time in a long while she felt her pride in her clan restore itself. "That fucking pig...For him to tarnish the name of Uchiha should be punishable by death" The young former medic nin muttered to herself loud enough for Saito to hear.


----------



## Tian (Jul 12, 2009)

"Mizukage, do you want to follow the raikage or do you want me to acompany you back. I can keep an eye on him anywhere. I mean he's the leader of the cloud village, clouds are made of water vapour. If we keep an eye on him and i can transport to kirigakure in the blink of an eye" he told the mizukage as he looked around for possible cloud ninja spies.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 12, 2009)

_Mugan/Tenka/Hiato…_

“Well you heard our new boss!”  Hiato said with a chuckle, glancing at the other two.  “Shall we?”

“Doesn’t look like we have a choice in the matter…”  Tenka rolled her eyes a bit before pushing on Mugan’s hands.  “I’m not breathing very well.  Let me go.  Please?”

With a laugh Mugan released her but not before kissing her gently on the neck.  “Alright.  Just don’t hurt him.  He has a mission now.”

“Oh don’t worry.  I will get him when he least expects it.”  Tenka smiled at Hiato sweetly causing him to shiver slightly.

“Yeah…um…okay…”  Hiato backed away then grinned once more.  “We are coming Kagami-sama.”

Tenka shakes her head and sighs before her and Mugan follow him, unbeknownst to them a young girl is following them, trying to feel useful to those she trusts.


_Tsuchikage…_

The Tsuchikage remained silent while watching the other kage’s argue and take their leave of the meeting.  Once the others left he remained seated for a moment, contemplating his thoughts.  He stood keeping his silence and nodded toward the Hokage before taking his leave.

Slowly a small grin crossed his face as he stood looking at Cole and Marcus his back toward the others in the room.  

They move outside and walked toward Hideki and Tai.  “Send the notes?”  The Tsuchikage asked the pair.

“Of course…”  Hideki nods.

“Right…”  Kanko responds before they take off toward Iwa.  They travel for a few hours straight toward the village before suddenly taking a turn.  The Tsuchikage has a second meeting to attend.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2009)

Dante was continually being sapped of his strength and could barely move. She was taking his blood. "What kind of a horror movie am I in, big busted vampires?...Actually I think I have that."

He had been waiting until her attention was diverted. He only had about 30% of his chakras remaining thanks to the blood loss. "Enough for one or two techniques."

First, the basics. The escaping jutsu, developed, oddly not by a shinobi but a talented magician. The bonds snapped apart and he got up, unhooking himself. He saw a flashing red light.

"Silent alarm huh? She's crazy but not stupid." He ran upstairs just in time to see the entrancing breasts in his face. He sighed.

"You know, I never get tired of you two. But you," he looked up at Hanakos face, "you're starting to piss me off."

Dante activated his byakugan.

---------------------------

"And we're off!" Kagami shouted as they stood in the rain waiting for her to move. She didnt , she just stood pointing.

"Hm. I reckon we need a few more people. Let's see. Minori, well she's coming. I think. And then....SOUSUKE!!!" She belted out his name at the top of her voice, the name reverberating throughout the village. It caused babies to cry and dogs to bark.

"SHUT UP!!" She bellowed again and everything went quiet. Ike sat on the ground holding his ears in obvious discomfort. "Well just in case she didn't hear...MINORIII!!" She yelled again, the voice seemed like it could be heard across dimensions.

"Ok! So we wait now." She said smugly as the jounin looked at her holding their heads.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2009)

The Kazekage was home. he let out a bloodcurdling roar at the horrid sight of it. The fires rages and the horrid stench of human flesh burning filled the air. He clenched his fists and took off his hat and ceremonial robes as he picked up speed. A huge amount of rubble blocked his path. 

Kazekiri, of huge proprtions sliced an opening for him. There were massive craters in the ground, the entirity of Suna was half way beneath collapsed Earth. All life was equal but even he his thoughts were on one. Mai. His only living relative. A cousin but more like a sister. He had no way of tracking her and so he did what he could and sped through every nook and cranny of Suna. He stopped to rescue those he could, leaving those that were beyond help. He wasn't a medic. One of the three were but they weren't here yet. His first priority was a medic. As much as it pained him, he had to ignore the cries for help momentarily, ther ewas no poiint saving them if the were only to die later

The hospital he was in started to collapse as he held a nurse and a doctor over his shoulder. A the rock shifted, he sped out, dodging the debris as if it were falling in slow motion. At this speed ant sort of kick would cause huge damage. He leapt up and kicked the wall, his momentum breaking through the thing with ease and without breaking a stride ran to a safe place. 

"Get ready. I'll bring in some reinforcements but for now do what you can."

The pair nodded as they coughed.

Back in again. 

He had brought out 25 people by the time Dom arrived. He went straight in. 

"I'm looking for Mai." he said

"...thank you.." Sena said sweating but continued to go in to Suna. He rescued a few shinobi who were trapped underground and the rescue missionw as getting well and truly underway, however it wouldnt take too long to complete. The magnitude of the explosion was such that there were only a handful.

_______________________________


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 13, 2009)

(OOC: Sorry it took so long got sidetrack)

(Amegakure)

Sousuke exited the river still naked from his previous mishap with his father and the sorority girls. "SOSUKE!" Kagami's voice roared through the village catching both of the leaf shinobi off guard. Sousuke's dad shook in fear as they stood naked behind Kagami. "Son don't make a sound" With each word Ichigo backed off more and more as the two traded glances. "If she hears us then we're dead meat" Ichigo whispered believing Kagami was calling his son because he had done something.

Kagami slowly turned around causing the Leaf Jounin to run off at full speed leaving his son standing their bewildered "DAD!" Sosuke called out to his father still butt naked. A few people laughed and stared at the genin who didn't seem ashamed at all by his body. "SOUSUKE!" Kagami called out as she finally saw the genin, unlike the laughter Sousuke jumped at the sound of his name. Everyone in the academy had spread rumors about how bat shit crazy of a sensei Kagami was.

(Grasshopper Bar, Amegakure)

Siyatsu leaned back into the soft beaten up chair. The fabric was severly torn and hanged on by strings that refused to let go off the wooden frame. Women had been offering themselves to Siyatsu all night after all it was there job but he was in no mood to share his bed this night. He turned them all away barely able to enjoy the sake he had bought from the bar. He swirled it around before letting it meet his lips, The drink slidding down his throat ever so smoothly. 

The red head shinobi kept his eyes on his drink, The bar was dark and only the red ambient light kept the place from going pitch black. The sound of rain pounding on the steel was haunting as the man kept thinking about the death of his friend. "Mio" The words rang low as some more sake was poured into his cup. He looked up to find a young women with a smile on her face "Mind if i join you?"


----------



## Cjones (Jul 13, 2009)

Minori had reached the gates of Ame not to long after she had set out. She stared down at the scroll in her hand just wondering how it came into her poession. The only things she remebered was having a dream about slugs healing her injuries and then she woke up with this right beside her.

"The more I think about it the less I believe it" Minori thinks to herself. If it wasn't happening to her at this moment Minori would probable not believe any person who would tell her a simalar story. The rain pounded in the background, but it fell on death's ears as this moment revolved around the scroll.

"Perhaps it's best I forget. I'll never be able to figure this out anyway so I'll just put it to good use."

"MINORIII!!" A rather loud annoying voice ranged out through the village. Minori could hear it as loud as day back when she was still walking through the forest.

"Who in the hell?" Minori thought to herself as she walked down the damp streets of Ame. Someone must have really wanted her for something if they were willing to shout at her name like that. Minori walked through the rather deserted streets of Ame as she made her way to where her name was called. She couldn't help, but stare at the rather worn down place every time she walked by a building. She would always hear stories about how war torn Ame was and how scarce the food was. Most of it she didn't think was true, but now she has a first hand look at the place.

It wasn't long before two sparce figures were in Minori's sight and as she got closer they became clearer.

"Kagami? Were you the one calling me?"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jul 13, 2009)

Samui Castle

Riku draws the katana off of his back and quickly rushes Miyako, who barely could draw his sword in time to parry. Miyako counters quickly with a slice to Riku's left arm, but with blinding speed it was easily deflected. Riku slices downwards forcing the Uchiha to lift his blade above his head to block it. The blue-haired boy forces his blade down harder, easily breaking the smaller boy's guard.

Miyako jumps back and gets into an offensive stance, then rushes forward, unleashing a slew of attacks on Riku who easily deflected them only using one hand on his sword. Then Riku went on the offensive, with blinding speed he takes several stabs at Miyako's vital spots.

The Uchiha quickly activates his sharingan barely being able to block and dodge the rapid stabs. As the barrage of attacks continue Miyako focuses chakra to his mouth and spits out a hail of needles which were easily deflected by Riku's fluid sword movements.

Riku takes a few steps back and places his left hand behind his back then crouches down. He holds his sword horizontally and beckons with his eyes for Miyako to come at him. So the Uchiha did so. 

As he ran forward he held his sword slightly above his head, and as he started to swing his sword sideways Riku slashes with his own sword. The Uchiha's sword flew out of his hand and slid across the floor of the hallway. Riku twisted gracefully with his sword, swinging it with deadly speed, and as it reached Miyako's throat he halted it.

"Dead." Riku mutters quietly.

Miyako stared at the superior swordsman with awe. As Riku took away his sword and replaced on his back Miyako walked away to pick up his sword. As the Uchiha lifted his sword up he yells over to Riku, "You're not half bad with a sword, mind showing me some moves sometime?" 

Miyako turns around sheathing his sword and looks at Riku who nods slightly, adjusting his sword on his back. Miyako walks over to the two other KIZU members and waits for the whore and Rakiyo.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 13, 2009)

*Tendo Midomaru
Age: 12
BODY: 30
SPIRIT: 69
MIND: 169
Speed (Body+spirit): 99
Accuracy (Body+mind): 199
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 238 *

Tendo kneels beside Leiko, begrudgingly removing the highly lethal jellyfish poison from her body with the Doku Gaijo technique, an advanced form of removing poison. The young medical prodigy manipulates a small bubble of water in his hands filled with millions of the microscopic poison particles that were circulating through her bloodstream. 

"There all done. I wasn't able to remove all the poison but I've lowered it to a point where the effects will be negligible at best," he tells her with a tired and disappointed face, every other second or so casting a glance at her stomach. 

"I'd still like to give you a more thorough examination. If you don't mind," Tendo asks her, "I promise it'll be painless..." he adds with a hopeful face. 

"Say no!" Isane quickly interjects at Leiko. 

"Hey I'm fine by the way!" Misuto yells, laying on his back, absolutely waterlogged. Annoyed that his own teammates are showing more concern towards a stranger. "I was just swallowed up by a mini tsunami is all!"  

He curses under his breath and gets to his feet, staring at the newcomers that have come before them. "I don't know who the fuck you guys think you are or how the hell you think you're going to conquer the world, but it sounds like one big clusterfuck to me and you'll all end up crashing and burning.....yeah so count me in,"  he says with a devil may care grin.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 14, 2009)

Dante vs Hanako.

Age: 31
Rank: Elite Jounin
Alignment: Neutral good
Bloodline: Hyuuga
Speciality: All Hyuuga techs, S ranked Wind, Summoning
Stats: Level 14 (1100)
Body: 200
Spirit: 350
Mind: 250
Speed: 550
Accuracy: 450
Chakra control: 600

The only time Dante was absolutely still and focussed in his mind was when he was in this position. Otherwise his head would be filled with boobs, explosions and just how damned sexy he was. Hanako was in range of his 64 palms technique. He had to finish it quickly, he simply didn't have the chakra to make it a longdrawn out battle.

In a flash he took two steps, positioning his hands at her shoulders. Always disable the arms first. That was drilled into him. There were 2 points on each shoulder, one at the back and one at the front.

"Hakke nii sho." Two hits, one to each shoulder. Dante went for the 4 hits but his head started spinning and he missed two, though those were on her chest and his hands were firmly on them.

"A few chakra points there..." he said a little weakly. The blood loss got to him and he had to stop the technique.  

'Dammit, can't do it until I recover for a bit.' he thought. The technique was painful, giving Dante enough time to throw a smoke bomb, leap backwards and hide behind a desk. He needed just a few minutes to recover, but knew it was a few minutes she wouldn't allow.

_______________________________________

Kagami turned and gave an audible "EEK!" at Sousukes naked, wet form. Ike immediately took off his clothes, citing Sousuke as reference

"If he can then I can!" the little man said happy to be free from his cotton polymer bonds.

"You see? You see what you've done by showing up naked?!" Kagami said stomping towards Sousuke. "Now it'll taje me forever to convince this guy to put his clothes on and he's going to run into enemy territory completely naked. Now how exactly is that going to help our cause?" Kagami said to a Sousuke that was taking a few steps back as Kagami took a few steps forward. Luckily, before it turned into an all out chase around Ame, Minori came completing the team.

"Hell yeah I was calling you! Vergil-sensei said that we were in charge...." she went close to Minori and whispered, "We got elite jounin in our team. How are we supposed to boss them about?"

"OH!" Kagami shouted whilst Minori was still in whispering range, "I'm a jounin now! Anyways we should head out! Grass village is a fair trek and I'm sick to fucking death of all this rain. Off to Springtime country with sunshine lollipops and rainbows and crazy shinobi who want the land for themselves but I'll be fucked up the arse by a well endowed elephant before I let that happen!"

"I'll take point. Minori, you're a medic right? Try not to get killed. I suppose that goes for all of you" she said sticking her tongue out. Ike you're in the middle, the Elite jounin will be between us chuunin and genin, but one should stay right at the back, preferebably one with good detection skills. 'Kay let's roll out. Roll out! Roll out...!" Kagami sang as she leaped off.

_______________________________________-

Kintakai

"Well we have enough members to start making a difference now" Koyaiba said

"Then we shall launch an attack on the cloud!" Kratos yelled

"Patience." Koyaiba said . Kratos spun, though he was a proud man he did recognise that he was the leader of the group and kept his trap shut. Mion was impressed and whispered. "Not many people can do that honey...you kinda turn me on." she nibbled at his ear, Ali pushed her back with a definite "back off bitch" look on her face.

"We need a base of operations. The Waterfall country seems to be the best bet. We shall go there and take it over. It's a weak country and with the current rumbling within Konoha, which was it's main point of protection, I think we have enough here to take it over. With sufficient planning of course. If we just charge in there we're not going to fare too well." Koyaiba said thoughtfully.

"Try and reason with the people first. If we can get the villagers on our side then it will make our job all the easier. We evict any of those that do not agree and kill them if we must."

Koyaiba pulled out a map

Link removed

We will need to make alliances with the Earth Country due to the geography, for that we will need a bargaining chip. Either money or power. Neither of which we have. Any ideas?"

"Rob a bank." Mion said fiddling with her hair.

"Of all the stupid..!" Ali started

"Wait. That's not too bad an idea. The grass country beside us has little defense and also has a large bank. Our first port of call will be there!" Koyaiba said

"Using our shinobi abilities for profiteering and gain. I'm liking this group already." Mion said biting her bottom lip.
___________________________

Kira followed Saito out of the Kage summit. Everything had gone as planned and now it was just 4 countries. 2 on 2 makes it fairer. However his first port of call was to crush the rebels. He couldn't do it whilst they were in Ame as an attack there would do more harm than good.

He had to accelerate Kuroharas plans. "Hokage-sama. I hope you don't mind, I'll be taking leave for a little while. I have a few matters to attend to when we reach Konoha, just a few housekeeping issues." Kira said as they headed back there.

__________________________

Sena had finished. 122 survivors. Out of a city of thousands. Dom had recovered Mai who was helping the injured.

"We go to Ame. We can't stay here. Say your final goodbye to Suna as we won't be coming back for a long time." Sena said darkly. There was a silence as he walked away into the desert. The survivors followed as if on a funeral march.


----------



## Tian (Jul 14, 2009)

"Mizukage i'm making my way back to the swordsmne training ground. I'll leave you with these two" he pointed aimlessly ast them. Before the mizukages eye's he liquified and in the blink of an eye he had used the water within the tree systems around his to reach the ocean and make it to the training ground. He found Kimirasu getting his arms and body getting patched up by some of the other trainees while five others with burns and cuts on them on the opposite side of the yard were being tended to by other trainee's aswell. _"Mangetsu...what have you gotten yourself into..."_ he thought as he sighed out loud. He walked over to kimirasu "How the hell did this happen! I wasn't even gone that long" he said. 

Kimirasu looked up at mangetsu with a smile but mangetsu didn't return it this time. Kimirasu assumed he would after heard the story. "Well before you give me a look, we started doing as you posted up but things got out of hand when those five came near me... 

_*Flashback*

"A leaf ninja here? and training to be a mist swordsmen? your out of your league leaf scum" exclaimed the first of the five furrowing his brow at him to try and intimidate him but it didn't work. 
"Thats funny...i was just going to say that you were out of league, but unfortunately you beat me to it" he said as he looked at the other four in his entourage. 
"You Dirty leaf village scum!!!" he said as he drew a tanto from the holster on his back and tried to slash kimirasu except kimisrasu drew a demon wind shuriken and blocked the attack.
"Lets dance!" kimirasu said as he jumped back and started preforming handseals as the five summoned swords of draining and started throwing shuriken. He jumped to dodge them as he preformed hand seals but he kept on get cut by."What'll i do..."._


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 14, 2009)

*Hanako
Rank: Jounin
Village: Amegakure
Element: 1. Fire  2. Earth
LV: 12 (905)
BODY: 220 
Spirit: 195
Mind: 255
Speed: 415
Accuracy: 475
Chakra Control: 450
Specialties: Puppet Master, Fire Based Ninjutsu, Hidden Weapons*

*Hanako vs Dante: Her wicked Smile*

(The stitches hold her together are held in place by the immense hate she carries)

Hanako grips at her shoulder which the Hyuuga had managed to hit with his taijutsu. Beauty falls for a bit before regaining it's compusure, the clacking sound of the puppet muffled by the exploding smoke bomb. "A smoke bomb, DON'T INSULT ME!" Hanako called out her stitches extended exposing her mouth to be wider then believed. "It's time I put you in you're place boy!" With that Hanako summoned her second Puppet...Beast.

The puppet was a large man taller then both Hanako and Dante bragging the muscle mass of a body builder. Her fingers danced causing Beast to place his hands together "DORYUU TAIGA!" A stream of mud bursted from the ground sending debris flying in all directions. The smoke gave way to the rushing earth and bombarded the desk that Dante was using as cover pushing it closer to the wall nearly crushing him. The Jounin left his cover, Using his chakra control he ran towards Hanako over the body of Mud.

"DIE!" Beast opened his mouth and fired an explosive Kunai towards Dante. "ROTATION!" The jounin used his Hyuuga taijutsu to protect himself from the fiery collision. The wall bursted clean through as the Rain continued to pour. Dante barely hung on to the ledge and faced a hundred foot fall if he let go. "Hahaha you will make an excellent addition indeed!" Beast unleashed another explosive kunai that oblitterated the side of the wall the jounin was hanging on to.

Dante plummeted down towards the streets of Amegakure. His heartbeat increasing with each passing second as everything seemed to slow down. Bitting his thumb the jounin used the falling debris as a platform to summon his mosquito. The Jounin rushed back up the tower atop of the large flying summon and stared at Hanako who was still inside the room. Hanako smiled and blew a kiss towards the young man. "It seems i won't be able to take it easy on you. Fine it's been awhile since i've been able to show my true form anyway"

Hanako sank fingers into her jaw, Dante instantly associated the act with a perverted thought but was quickly knocked out of his fantasy as the Girl began to rip her jaw off exposing a hive of active chakra threads. Each moved around with a small mouth hungry to grip on something. Her arms almost came undone as the seams split open and forced even more chakra strings into the puppets. The stitches from her back bounded together and formed makeshift wings. Hanako had shown her true form, a form she had attained when she abandoned her humanity years ago. 

Dante cringed at the form as his former patchwork princess had turned into a living breathing clusterfuck of chakra threads and stitches. "Still want to kiss me handsome" Hanako said playfully as she pulled in Beast readying for an attack. "Raincheck babe" Dante said with a smirk still atop of his Mosquito's. "You're loss" With that Hanako sent out beast to attack, Dante managed to avoid the brute's strike and charged straight towards the amegakure Ninja atop of his summon. Beauty quickly stepped in and triggered a fishnet of Explosive tags.

*BOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!*

The explosion had nearly destroyed the entire room as the level above them began to shift and change as it's foundation was near destruction. Dante and his summon was nowhere near in sight as Hanako appeared through the cloud of debris and smoke. "Where is he?! I know he isn't dead!" The kunoichi was far too expierience to believe that he could be killed with mere explosive tags. Her puppets where drawn in though Beast had suffered some damage from the explosion as he wasn't meant for defensive purposes. Hanako scanned the area ready to cleanse the world of the leaf jounin named Dante.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 14, 2009)

*The Rain and Their Thoughts*

(Samui Castle)

"Oh look it me i can wield a fancy sword and bladdity blah blah blah...Retards" Kendou complained as he placed a cigarette into his mouth. Himawari and Rakiyo arrived at the scene both ready to leave the hectic compound. "Whose that?" Rakiyo asked the boy other then Miyako who was wielding a sword. "Just someone tagging along" Riku added still staring at the Uchiha. Rakiyo didn't care as he seemed pretty strong "Let's go" After minutes of navigating KIZU had managed to escape the compound and get away to a safe distance. 

The team sat atop an empty cabin that sat a few miles away from the now chaotic village. Himawari was busy writing down something on a piece of paper, Kendou was sitting down in his own little corner finishing off his second pack of cigarettes and Miyako and Riku kept their distance from the rest of the group. Rakiyo entered the cabin having finished washing the blood off of his body. "So where to oh great leader?" Kendou asked sarcastically.

Rakiyo threw a new pack of cigarettes on the boys lap then turned to the rest of his teammates. "Where going to the tea country" Kendou nearly choked on the cigarette he was smoking "Thats like a 3 day trip from here!" Rakiyo merely glanced at the Sanjirabi who went back to smoking his cigarettes idly. "Rest up because we head out tomorrow" Rakiyo turned around ready to leave the wore down cabin Where you going?" Himawari asked he threw her a somber glance before answering. "Going for a walk"

(Amegakure)

A one night stand, The only kind of affection Siyatsu garnered these days. He finished off a cigarette as he flicked it away watching the light slowly give out. The woman who had brought him to her home laid sleeping after getting what she wanted. He sat on a chair beneath a broken down sign a few blocks away from the womans house. It was an unspoken rule to not be there when the standee woke up. He watched the rain damapened the streets and dye it in it's murky grey demeanor.

His mistakes weighed heavy on his mind this particular night. He was unable to protect his wife and daughter, His friend Mio had died while his former comrade betrayed him. His ex Yuna seeks a death sentence as she seeks for her mad brother and shifts loyalty while his Protege's whereabouts are unknown. "The Legendary Tenreiken" He says to himself remembering what Takeo had said to him back at the village. Their bond had been cut off, All the years they shared thrown aside as if it were nothing. "Some legendary ninja I am" Siyatsu said as he watched the sake swirl in his gourd. His temptation to drink it was gone as he was far too melancholy to forget anything.

(Amegakure)

Sosuke had manage to steal some pants as the small cell of Ninja began to leave the gloomy village. He still left his chest expose believing his body was far too beautiful to hide with cheap clothing. "Hey sensei have you seen Shibato? I need him to continue our training" Sousuke asked as he dug at his ear with his pinky. Ike watched in amazement as the muscles rippled on the boy and tried to decipher if he had his own muscles. Sousuke had no knowledge that his Sensei had died back at the village by the hands of the traitorous ANBU.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Jul 14, 2009)

Riku stalked off when Rakiyo said to rest up, and Miyako slowly followed, curiousity getting the best of him. Riku stood pressed against a tree and watched Miyako walks pass him, "Curiousity killed the cat..." Riku mutters, seemingly melting out of the tree.

The Uchiha whirls around facing Riku, "I wanted to know where you were going...I don't want you running away." he says quietly. Riku nods slightly, "No need to worry about that..." he says softly, "So I take it that you want something?"

Miyako looks at him bewildered, "How did you know?" Riku merely shrugs. "Well since you found out...that cat you summoned, teach me how to do that? Miyako asks, a ounce of eagerness in his voice. Riku nods some and makes a hand sighs, a large black scroll  laying in the grass shortly after.

The scroll unrolled itself revealing only two names, Riku's and someone else whom he didn't recognise. Miyako had seen his father do this once when he was younger and he instinctively bites his thumb, some blood welling up at the top of it. He signs his name carefully, then leaves a mark of his fingers at the bottom.

Riku nods some as the scrolls rolls itself up and dissapates without a sound, he then bites into his right thumb and swipes the blood across his left palm, he slowly makes a short stream of handsigns, implying for Miyako to imitate. 

Miyako does as Riku did then presses his hand towards the ground. A puff of smoke appeared around his hand and when it cleared...

Nothing.

Riku shakes his head dissapointedly, "And you're an Uchiha..." Miyako glares at his team mate angrily and bites his finger again forcing more blood out. He swipes it across his left palm. Miyako makes the necessary handsigns then presses his hand towards the ground. 

Poof!

A small cat laid balled up on the ground, sleeping peacefully. Miyako sits down and pokes the cats side. The cat immediately sits up and wraps it's tail around it's paws, clawing Miyako's hand. The Uchiha retracts his hand quickly as the cat closes his eyes and sticks his head up in a very snobby fashion.

"What the hell's your problem you little runt..." Miyako asks sourly looking eye to eye with the cat. Riku rolls his eyes and sits against a tree watching Miyako argue with a cat.

"My name is Chiyuki, the bravest cat you will ever see!" the cat says very snob-like. "Chiyuki, eh..." Miyako mutters, "Well, that'll be enough out of you so long..." he makes a smiple hand sign and with a mew of protest Chiyuki disppeared.

Riku nods slightly, "Not half bad, but I'd expect better from an Uchiha..." he mutters coldly. Miyako flips his hair out of his face, "Rest up, we'll be leaving for the Tea Country soon." he says as he walks back to wear the rest of his team was.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 15, 2009)

"Man, what a drag." Dante said. "Well at least the puppet can't sneak up on me." He said his byakugan not only seeing all around him but also the chakra strings. He hid behind a wall and was breathing heavily,

"Shit! I might have to live to fight another day. That summoning really took it outta me." he popped a soldier pill into his mouth and felt his strength returning, "Like I'm that sensible."

Hanako was looking for him, but to no avail. The sound of the rain bashing the streets and roof was almost defeaning. Dante looked up at her flying form and the puppet. "Damn, can't even use my wind based jyuuken." he said disappointed, "Well better be ortodox about it I guess"

He ran up the wall of the large building, his red coat giving him away instantly. Hanako immediately sent the puppet hurtling towards Dante. "Oh crap." Dante said as a barrage of kunai came at him. Dante pushed off the wall and started a kaiten, spinning like a top in midar, deflecting all the attacks. Hanako smiled

"I got you!" she rushed in and grabbed Dante with the puppet. "For a half second after you do your spinny move see that you are vulnerable." she wasted no more time and had the puppet contort and stab Dante everywhere. 

Poof!

The man was replaced with a log with the words "Look me up when you're less...fucked up. xxx"

Dante appeared above the two. He severed the chakra strings with his jyuuken, the puppet and the log it was holding, falling to the ground. His summon came rushing up and caught him and sent him to Hanako.

"This time you're gonna get poked everywhere!" Dante said, assuming the position for his 64 palms technique.

________________________________________

The journey to the grass village hadn't taken them long at all and Kagami abd co entered the village. It was deserted and silent. Only the occassional sound of mother nature but the town was dead. Literally. 

"Whoa..." Kagami said as they walked through the empty streets. "Ok teams of two I guess, lets split up and sweep the area. Vergil sensei said there would be bad guys around here and we gotta get rid of them all and secure the village."

Her periphery thought she saw someone on the roof. "I'll go with Mugan, Ike you're with Tenka and Haito. Sousuke and Minori you two are together. Lets roll out!" Kagami ranup onto the roof and chased the figure that was in the distance. 

"Yo sensei, we got someone already. Looks like some rogue ninja are trying to call this home!"

______________________________--

Ike nodded at Kagami and looked up to the massive senseis. "So we gonna beat people up. I can't do it as well as you guys but I think I'm ok. Is it youngest person is the leader day? cos Kagami was bossing people about. But she always does. Am I the sensei now? I don't know what to do! OK I give you sensei-ship!" he rested a palm onto Tenkas stomach, transferring the magical sensei abilities to her.

"Ok feel better now. So where shall we go?" he said playfully.

____________________________________________

Kintakai

The unlikely group arrived at the deserted grass village, slightly taken aback by the defeanening silence. "What? They all go on holiday or something?" Ali asked

"It's odd, thats for sure." Koyaiba remarked, "Well, it makes our job easier. The bank will probably be in the centre of the city."

"Che, less people means less killing." Mion said kicking the ground.

"Get to cover." Koyaiba said as they noticed a large man and a white haired girl chasing after a small boy. "That's Kagami Rei and Mugan." Koyaiba said, "What are they doing here?"

"Oooh goody!" Mion purred

"Thats a high level chuunin and an elite jounin. One we can take down, but the other would take all of us. We should stick together." Koyaiba said.

They headed into the village centre unaware at just how many other players there were.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 15, 2009)

Minori arrived right behind Kagami when they enter the grass country. The place was deserted as if no one had been living here for what could be guess as years maybe even decades. It was basically a ghost town as silence was everywhere no noise not even a sign of any animals. Minori kept the cloak she kept from Ame over her head  as she gazed out from the hood.

"So this is the place......" Minori couldn't think of anything else to say at the moment. She knew it would be deserted, but the place had an eerie silence to it. Minori took in her surrondings being extra cautious. She felt as if they was being watched by someone or some people ever since they entered.

_"Ok teams of two I guess, lets split up and sweep the area. Vergil sensei said there would be bad guys around here and we gotta get rid of them all and secure the village. "I'll go with Mugan, Ike you're with Tenka and Haito. Sousuke and Minori you two are together. Lets roll out!"_

Before Minori could protest Kagami ran off with Mugen as if they were in hot pursuit of something.

"What did I volunteer for" Minori said shaking her head. She looked to the boy beside her and then began to walk down the road. _"I they leave me stuck with this kid.....and run off aburptly like that."_ Minori thought to herself as she continued walking. A slight breeze came through kicking up a tumbleweed that came rolling by Minori like those she'd seen in the movies. She walked up the creaking steps of one of the nearby buildings and instantly it gave way causing her to backflip back to her orginally poisition.

"This place is a hazard, but I guess with enough work it could become out new home" Minori thought with hope. She walked a few more paces before reaching what seemed to be a small flower garden. Flowers of different colors grew from the ground and giving a rather calming feeling. Minori bent down and stared at them as if she was inspecting them. In ear shot Minori heared faint footsteps coming from somewhere, but she didn't exactly know why.



"We're not alone in this place" Minori looked back at the boy she left at the gate. She had seen him around before, but Minori guessed he was a year under her."You coming or what!?" She yelled to him in her monotone voice. She wanted to get this over with and fast so she could get home.

_The other side of town_
Leiko arrived with the rest of the merry band of mis-fits on the other entrance of the grass country. Deafening silence filled the air giving the idea that this place had been deserted for years.

"And we're here for what exactly?" Leiko questioned taking in everything infront of her.

"A run down village that been deserted for years.....you don't see what of these around every corner" Leiko said sarcastically. She agreed with the ideals of the group and join of her own free will, but she began to have seconds thoughts after the first suggestion of robbing a bank and now this deserted place.

"You've got to be shitting me."

_With Raikage_
"Raikage-sama with all due respect, but are you outta your damn mind?" She spoke questioning while staring at the back of of her Kage. Hitomi really couldn't believe what she was hearing he wanted her to locate a legendary ninja who's been thought to be dead and even if he was alive nobody knows where he is.

"Raikage-sama I have no doubt that there is a very slim chance I could locate him, but do you really want with him? I hope that you wouldn't want to cling to his former glory?He couldn't be as strong as he was back in the past this could be a mistake." Hitomi continued to walk behind the Raikage as they neared closer and closer to Kumo. If this was a direct order from the Raikage she had a duty to accept it, but she still had other things to worry about not to mention this mission wa a little iffy for her taste.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 16, 2009)

_Kiya…_

“No questions now.  I will answer them later…”  Sora said looking back at Kiya with a small smile.  

She just returned the smile and nodded as they moved out into the downpour.  Kiya was being led by the man who seemed to have a predetermined destination in mind.  She kept her head down and let him lead her by the hand until they came to a small building.  The only thing made her realize they were inside was the lack rain falling on them.  It still sounded as if thunder constantly roared.  Before she knew it a door clicked shut behind them and Sora was standing looking down at her.  “I missed you…”  Kiya said so softly the words were barely heard while her hand caressed his cheek.  He returned the musings with a small smile and their lips meeting.

_Mugan…_

“Damn she is quick…” the big Akimichi chuckled as Kagami took off.  He stayed close on her heels but let her lead the way until they saw the movement she was after clearer.  He stood glaring at the pair and lifted his hand.  With a flick of his fingers and no words he challenged them and awaited.  Mugan slowed to halt figuring it was just one man, he would hang back and let Kagami deal with him, to see how good she was.  “He is all yours…”  Mugan bowed to her with a grin.  

Kagami grinned and cracked her knuckles before making her move.

It was when he straightened from his bow he saw the second and third movement out of the corner of his eye.  “Looks like he brought company…”  Mugan said giving Kagami a heads up.  He then quickly pulled a pair of kunai and threw it at the men for a distraction before he made is big move.

_Tenka/Hiato…_

“Alright short stuff.  Thanks for the sensei powers…”  Tenka chuckled ruffling his hair.  “Let’s check over here…”  

“Right.”  Hiato shook his head remembering the kid inside of the bug and wondered what could possibly happen now.

The trio walked toward one of the buildings and looked up at it.  “Well let’s see if anyone is home…”  she mumbled testing the tests before putting her weight down.  “Seems stout enough…”  Tenka then pushed gently on the door.

“Just be-”  Hiato began as they watched the door immediately fall of it’s hinges and crash to the floor in billow of dust.  “careful…”  He sighed heavily peaking in.  “That is one hell of a knock.  Remind me not to piss you off.”

“Oh bite it Hiato!”  Tenka snapped then chuckled.  “Well if they didn’t know we were here before they do now.”  The three look up as they here a soft thud from the floor above.

_The Tsuchikage…_

The five men travel silently for the better part of a day before coming across what appears to be an old abandoned house.  The slow to a walk before moving around back.  The Tsuchikage places a hand on particular board with his chakra glowing causing it to move.  They proceed inside and see four others.  Three men and a woman.  One man sits silently no emotion on his face while the others smile.

“Wooeee boss.  I was wondering when you would call.”  a man wearing a cowboy hat says pushing the brim up a bit.

“Nothing before the sign…”  Hideki said rolling up his sleeve and placing his arm on the table, with chakra pushed into the arm a small tattoo on the inside of his wrist began to glow.  His arm was then joined by eight others.  They maintain the pose until the tattoos begin to pulse.  Then with a nod the Tsuchikage’s tattoo fades and he nods grinning to the group.  

“Nice to see all of you again.”  Kanko said looking at people around him before dropping the reports and pictures on the table before them.  Quickly the woman and the straight man picked them up and began reading.  “So have you guys enjoyed your little vacations?”

“Vacations?  Now come on boss.  We were working.”  The man grinned once more as he sat back in his chair propping his booted feet on the table and putting his arms behind his head.  “Now I do have right bit of information you might like.  Stuff that ain‘t in them their files.”

Laughing at his friend he glanced at the others.  “I take it you all have information to report?”  they other three nod in return.  “Good.  Now tell me what is really going on in the other villages.”  Kanko said as they all sat at the table listening to one of his trusted shin obi after another.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 16, 2009)

*Hanako vs Dante: Victory?!*

(The battle between the princess and prince comes to an end, who will be the victor?!)

Beast had been severed from Hanako's clutches as the Jounin headed towards her. "YOU THINK I CAN BE BEAT SO EASILY!" Bringing Beauty to the front lines the lifeless doll opened her mouth spewing forth a cloud of poisonous gas. The quick movements of the mosquito appeared to be too much as it dodged the attack. The jounin jumped from the mosquito's back as the summoned severed the remaining chakra strings that gave life to Beauty. Dante charged in and began his assault "2 Palms! 4 Palms! 8 Palms 16 Palms!"

The attack began to ravage the amegakure ninja from the inside as numerous chakra points were struck. The two began to plummet down to earth as Dante's attack sped up "32 palms! 8 Trigrams 64 Palms!" The last of the rushing attack bombarded Hanako as she was sent crashing down to the ground with a ferocious last strike. The two landed hard on the concrete floor on different sides of the room. Dante could barely stand as he made his way back up to his feet. Hanako laid on the floor her body strewn all over the place.

The stitches that held on to her body had gave way to the Hyuuga's attack and unbinded at the seams. Hanako could feel her life slipping, The points dante had struck were far too close to the vital organs for her to survive. Dante knew this all too well though still wanted to help, Something in her eyes just told him that she had led a hard life. The deafning rain continued to pour as Hanako's vision began to blur, Her breathing slowing down as the chakra that ran through he body began to cease. Hanako's mind took her to a better place as she could feel the life slip through her fingers.

(Amegakure, 10 years ago)

A young Hanako and the girl who would become her puppet beauty sat atop one of the towers enjoying an ice cream cone. Hanako had chosen strawberry while the girl had picked chocolate. The future patchwork puppeteer looked no different then any normal 12 year old girl. Her bright blonde hair tied up in a ponytail as she danged her feet off the ledge of the tall skyscraper. With one great big lick the strawberry mound of ice cream came toppling off the neatly wrapped cone and fell down to the abyss.

"Oh and i really wanted that" the Young blonde girl bemoaned as her ice cream fell out of sight. It was one of the few days in Amegakure were it wasn't raining and eating ice cream was one of the favorite ways of celebrating such days. The young girl beside Hanako handed her her own ice cream cone. "There ya go" The girl gave a big smile towards her as Hanako examined the ice cream confused. "But Kirane this is yours?" 

Hanako said as she tried to give back the ice cream to Kirane. "I'm your big sister, It's my job to look out for you no matter what the case. Now eat" Kirane had managed to convince Hanako as she bit into the freezing ice cream. Lifting her face from her snack Chocolate had gotten atop of Hanako's nose. Kirane tapped her head playfully mimicking a punch "Idiot" The two shared a laugh as they enjoyed the sunny day in the village known for rain.

(Present, Amegakure)

Hanako looked at her puppet beauty, her lively sister Kirane had told her the truth. Even in death she had been looking after her baby sister as her own personal tool. "Kirane" It as the first time she had calling the puppet by it's original name since her sisters death. With a single tear streaming down her face Hanako grew silent as the life finally left her body. Dante stood over the dying Kunoichi and for once wasn't actually thinking of something perverted. He thought of all the people who were dying and he felt that the ninja world was in desperate need for change. "Goodbye Patchwork Princess" He said as the rain continued to pour.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 16, 2009)

_Nearing the Kintakai_

Yuukaku tipped the brim of his travelling hat upwards and squinted at the village in front of him. It was very... dusty. And there didn't appear to be anyone around. The man had said a group of dangerous shinobi were gathered here - but Yuukaku couldn't see or hear a soul.

Resolving to investigate further, he began walking along the main street towards the centre of the village. The occasional gouge in a wall betrayed some manner of violence, but still nobody - living or dead - arrested his vision.

_Well, I'm not going to search all day..._

Yuukaku came to something of a crossroads near where he estimated the centre of the town to be. Taking up a meditative position in the centre of the road, he rested his hands on his knees and closed his eyes, visualising that familiar area in his mind, grey and smooth.

Still there was no one.

'Well then', he said softly under his breath, 'I'll just have to wait...'


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 16, 2009)

(With Minori)

"Pipe down will ya?!" Sousuke retorted plugging his ears with his pinkies. The boys head was still in a spin from the hoarde of angry girls who had chased him throughout amegakure. He shivered for a second recalling the horrible leader who nearly manage to trample him and his pervert of a dad. Sousuke approached Minori taking a long look at her face "You look familar" The boy took some time to think and finally came to a conclusion "Are you in my fanclub?"

The comment seemed to almost send Minori over the edge as her temper flared up, He continued to scrath his head trying to decipher when she joined his illustrious group of cheerleaders. He wrapped an armor around her and started to flex his muscles granted her was more toned then most of the genin and some chunin the action just seemed to aggrivate Minori even more. "It's okay if you're shy babe I won't bite" He said as he leaned in ready to place a big kiss of the leaf Kunoichi.

(With Hitomi)

"Jamachi is a cloud ninja he would not die off the battlefield neither would he let his skills go to waste. He may pursuit a life of a hermit but deep down the blood of a warrior courses through his veins. If Kumogakure is to go to war with Konoha then we have no choice but to enlist his services yet again" Toutaku spoke quiet highly of him as he was one of the few people in the world he actually held respect for. The Raikage envisioned a fallen Konoha conquered by Kumogakure, His legacy being that of legends as he would be known as the man who conquered the Leaf.

(With Kiya)

Sora pulled her in close, Her soft body pressing against his muscles was a welcomed. He broke the kiss and stared into her eyes before placing his lips against her neck causing a few moans from the Kunoichi. She sank her nails into his shirt wanting more but before the two could continue a knock on the door was heard. Sora reluctantly stopped and opened the door. It was a newly appointed Chunin name Cocakru Blockaru he was known as quite the pain in the academy and was quite unpopular with the guys. "What is it?" Sora asked annoyed. "Sir Hanako is" The tone of the Chunin's voice said it all. Sora turned back to Kiya kissing her one last time "I'm sorry but we have to cut our time short" He placed his hand around her waist and held up the locket "I promise we won't be apart much longer" He kissed her once more and headed off with the Chunin to investigate.

(With KIZU)

The Group of Shinobi were headed out and began to reach the tea country. The base was enourmous as it covered several square miles. "Whoa! This place is huge!" Kendou called out as his surpise caused his cigarrette to fall from his mouth. Rakiyo stared at the ominous fortress "Zugaikotsu" He thought thinking about how he would gain his revenge. "Let's go!" The Shinobi called out as Kizu headed towards the giant compound.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 16, 2009)

Dante looked down at the puppet princess. "Ah man! This isn't gonna go down too well." he said, "Sorry hon, I'd have preferred not to kill you. Rest in peace." Dante picked up the body and went where he thought was sensible, towards Sora's office. There was no point hiding what had happened, the trade mark Hyuuga attacks were easily identifiable via autopsy. The only question was whether Sora would believe Dante. There was no choice but to show him the room he was tied up in.

"Bastard better not have got too far with Kiya. Kick his ass is what I'll do. Not that I like Kiya in that way. Nope. Well....I mean if she asked I'd probably say yeah. And There are worse girls in the world to spend your life with...and we would make an awesome couple....Bastard better not have even mentally undressed her..." he grumbled to himself. He saw Sora in the distance.

"Great well, here goes..." he sighed.

____________________________________

Kagami.

"Brought company?" she looked at the rogue ninjas as they stopped. There were a good 20 of them. "That's a godamned freaking understatement!" Kagami pulled out 4 kunai and threw them in seemingly random positions. All of them ricocheted and hit the man on his blindside.

"Well they aren't that great at least." Then the 20 became 40. Mugan's kunai hit a few and they poofed. "Kage bunshin? Oh zippidee do da. Ok Sensei, lets see what you got."

Kagami took out a few kunai wit big pouches attached to the end of them. "You ever seen the perfect hanami (sakura viewing)? Let me show you." The two had the height advantage and the 40 were crammed inside a courtytard. A few of the clones ran towards them and exploded at the building, just before Kagami was about to fling the kunai. The roof partially collapsed, sending Kagami sliding town towards them. Who knew what the would do to her should they het their hands on her

"Bunshin Bakuha! Shit!" Kagami flung her hand out towards Mugan, hoping he would catch her.

_____________________________________

Mion heard some explosions and grabbed Kratos by the hand. "Come on! People are getting hurt and we're not responsible!" she said, Kratos allowing himself to be dragged by the psycho.

"Wait...we.." Koyaiba started. "Screw them. Let's just bust open this bank." The rest of them started to walk towards the centre when Koyaiba saw a familiar face. "Hey...aren't you from Konoha?" he asked Yuukaku who was meditating on the road.

_______________________________________________

A large group of bandits entered the village. "Alright lads. You know the drill. This place is a ghost town. We move in, get the dosh and get out. Jimmy, you take a bunch and you scour the shops, restaurants and the like, grab anything of value. The rest of you, we got a Bank to rob."

The vast amount of people went in armed with clubs, hammers and pipes. One tall thin man with a mask had no weapons. He looked at his hands

"Remember 25% for me."

"Right right, lets get it forst and then we'll talk money."


----------



## Cjones (Jul 16, 2009)

Most people in the village knew of Minori for her rather non-chalant disposition and for the lack of emotion she showed. Though these were not the reason most kids in her age group and under were scared of her. Minori held deep down inside her a hellous temper that could be compared to a beast from hell. What made it truly scary is the fact that she shows no visible sign of snapping or anger on her face, but insteads replace it with nothing, but a cold stare.

Most tried to avoid making Minori mad as she made threats she usually went through with, but there was always one or two who would try her and right now Sousuke was one of them.

_"Am I...a part of his fanclub?"_ Minori thought to herself. The sheer nerve of this kid to disrespect someone above him combined with the fact he saw Minori of all people as a fan girl almost caused her to lose it. Sousuke then wrapped his arm around Minori as if she was his girlfriend and began to flex infront of her as if it was to impress.

_"A sad part in this...is that my muscles are bigger than his."_ Sousuke continued this little show of his for a short time before he leaned in as if he was going to kiss her. For a few seconds Minori froze as she gave a cold stare to the clueless boy right next to her as his face got closer and closer to hers almost close to touching her.

*POW!*
Minori gave Sousuke a devastating right hook sending him flying a good two feet away from her. He looked up at her with shock and disbelief that she just punched him and busted his lip. Minori walked over to the boy the hood of her cloak covering up some of her face making it darker than what it seemd. Minori stared at Sousuke with cold red eyes as she lifted her head up and stared down at him as if she was superior to him. No visible sign of anger was on Minori's face just the same blank expression she held that never seems to change.

"Listen child....I don't know who you a are, but if you ever try a stunt like that again." Minori made sure to lock eyes with him so he could understand every word she said and the emphasis she put behind it.

"You'll be giving yourself a rim job before you know it." Minori turned around heading back in the direction she was orginally going. After gaining a good few feet on him Minori turned back around.

"The names Minori and......how long are you going to sit their boy? We've got to search this place."


----------



## Tian (Jul 17, 2009)

_*Continuation of flashback*_ 
_Kimirasu was in trouble, all he could do is dodge. Out of no where a black haze began to fall and he realised what was happening.BANG!!. It all ignited upon him and he was sent flying into a pillar. His burns weren't major or painful because his affinity was with fire but the impact to the pillar did damage. They all began throwing shuriken and kunai which got him in the arms and legs. He smiled...

He stumbled up and his opponents laughed at him...he laughed back with malaceand one of them asked "Why the hell are you laughing?" and he responded 
"Because i have a sharingan" he smiled at they all looked in his eye's to see two red eyes with one tamao in each eye.

"Now it's my turn" he said as he preformed hand seals and balls of fire went towards the enemies, they blew them out with water to reveal shuriken which tore them up, he then preformed fireball jutsu to fry them. and he fell back at this victory._

"...and thats how it happened mangetsu" he said to mangetsu.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 17, 2009)

Yuukaku looked up at the sound of the voice, and found himself staring into two molten gold eyes. He felt his face contort into a smile as their pupils danced.

'I have nothing to do with Konoha' he said softly, 'but who exactly are you?'

Though Yuukaku would be no match for Koyaiba and his allies in theory, a feeling of horror seemed to emanate from this strange, red haired shinobi, quietly sitting absurdly in the centre of the dusty street. The way he constantly maintained eye contact was slightly disturbing, as was his brazen confidence in simply waiting out in the open for anyone to appear.

He slowly stood up, never breaking eye contact, and smiled that strange smile again. 'It's OK if you don't want to tell me. We all have our secrets...'


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2009)

'It's OK if you don't want to tell me. We all have our secrets...' Suddenly, Koyaiba's chain shoots forward, landing in front of Yuukaku's feet. Overdramatic? Perhaps. But effective.

"Wait." He says simply, eyeing the stranger intently. "I think you'll be interested in what I have to say." He yanked the chain back and pulled out a smal summoning scroll. Biting his thumb to draw blood, he slammed his hand down. "Twit." A small, gree brown snake appeared before him, it's touge flicking in and out, almost nervously.

"Hey ya boss. Sup?"

"Scout out the area around us and report back to me." Koyaiba said tersely, eyes never leaving Yuukaku. "Go." The little snake shot off into the underbrush. Koyaiba smiled slightly, nodding to Yuukaku.
"I'm Koyaiba. I have a proposition for you."


----------



## Tian (Jul 18, 2009)

Mangetsu had a broad smile on his face at this news..... 
"Well then we better get training" he told kimirasu. 
"Already? If you haven't noticed i'm pretty cut up at the moment" he exasperated. 
"So you don't want to learn the chidori techniques, like chidori and nagashi, OK" he said as he walked away. 
"No wait!" kimirasu said as he got up and ran to him faster than he thought he could.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 18, 2009)

*The Tea Country Base*

(Amegakure)

Sousuke rubbed his face from the impact of Minori's hit. The heat of her knuckles still stinging his now blood red cheeks. Getting up he dusts himself of the debris that had made themselves comfortable on his body. "If we're introducing ourselves" He looked at Minori unphazed giving her a wink still believing that she is merely one of the less outgoing fanclub members. "Then I guess you should know the name of you're god. The Names Sousuke Higarami don't forget it" He said slapping his chest with pride.

BOOM!

The genin flew into the opposite direction as Minori delivered a powerful kick to his abdomen. "Alright girlie I know you're shy but what the hell!?" Sousuke called out as he gripped at his abdomen. Before he could continue his rant his eyes focused on a Kunai which would've impaled his neck if Minori hadn't of kicked him away. Though the intent of the kick was to save him the leaf kunoichi didn't mind putting some extra power behind it for lessons sake. Bandit's stood atop a nearby roof staring down at the two with malicious grins. "Well well well Seems like you're lost" The bandit grinned as he stared at the two leaf ninjas.

(Tea Country, Outside of Zugaikotsu's base)

KIZU moves in closer as Zugaikotsu's lair nears in sight. The giant structure was extremely menacing as it had seemed to slip into chaos. The group of ninja each taking offensive stances as they neared the hectic structure. In an instant a horde of mutated ninja's bursted through the concrete wall, Each carrying their own weapon of destruction or some sort of mutated body part that could inflict severe damage. "AH WHAT THE FUCK!" Kendou dropped his cigarette as he spat out a make shift sword from his saliva quickly gripping the hilt.

The horde moved in and some began to attack them believing they where there to stop their escape while others made a run for it. Himawari dodged an attack and sliced the throat of one the charging men using her chakra scalpel. Kendou sliced off limbs from all directions as men rushed to attack the male. "WOO HOO!" The Sanjirabi clan member celebrated as he continued to hack pieces off. Rakiyo quickly summoned a giant centipede not letting his attackers get close swatting them away with it's tail. Amongst the shadow from the compound began to walk out an ominous figure as the attack continued.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 18, 2009)

'I think you'll be interested in what I have to say.'

Yuukaku, still staring vividly into Koyaiba's eyes, replied in hushed tones as his face darkened. 'Don't ever' he whispered, 'presume to know what I -'

The shinobi's chain split into the ground by Yuukaku's feet. It was impossible not to note the fact that he didn't so much as glance downwards at the weapon's impact. Instead, he looked deeper and deeper into the golden eyes that for the moment were fixed on some creature he had summoned. 

Yuukaku's heart was saddened suddenly. 

'I have a proposition for you.' Koyaiba said with the hint of a smile. 

A long tongue crept out of Yuukaku's mouth and moistened his lips. His grey eyes that had so long stared into those golden spheres dropped their lids slowly, and closed. 'Talk.' he uttered, in a voice that was a little too commanding than would be considered polite.

Behind his lids, Yuukaku's eyes trembled in a waking dance, a bizarre mimic of REM, as he waited for an answering voice.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2009)

A long tongue crept out of Yuukaku's mouth and moistened his lips. His grey eyes that had so long stared into those golden spheres dropped their lids slowly, and closed. 'Talk.' he uttered, in a voice that was a little too commanding than would be considered polite.

Koyaiba narrowed his eyes. He didn't.....like this person. He was...difficult. Confusing.

"We need manpower," Ali whispered in his ear, so low only he could hear. Koyaiba shook his head in annoyance.

_She's right, damnit. We have poeple, but they're all....genin. Chuunin at best. We can't conquer the world with chuunin. Or at least so few._ He glanced back at Yuukaku.

"The Kintakai." He said simply. "Us. One purpose. One goal. Prod the existing countries into a war so massive it all but destorys them. Then pick up the pieces. Rebuild. Eliminate war. Unite the world under a single banner. Our banner." He gazes into Yuukaku's eyes, even as it disgusts him. _But we're fighting a war. We need soldiers._ He stuck a hand out towards Yuukaku to shake. "Are you in?"

Meanwhile, Ali had taken Leiko and Misuto towards the bank.

"Koyaiba was very clear. We are not to enagage an enemy force unless it is absolutely nessecary. Mion and Kratos will be punsihed later, but perhaps their stupidity has some uses." Her voice was cold and demanding, but wavering, obviously trying it's best to mimic Koyaiba and just as obviously failing. "Misuto. Cast a msit on the bank. Then you two move in thee and take the money. Understand?" She took her bow from the strap across her back and knocked an arrow. "I'll keep watch. Go.


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 19, 2009)

Kagegakure, "The Village Hidden within Shadows"..

Long in the begining, there was a traveling man by the name of Tsunagi Ochina. He roamed across the lands, making weapons and selling them for money. One day he decided to settle in a country and make it his home, the country was, "The Land of River". He, along with his wife Seina, and the others who followed him, built the village of Kagegakure.

These times were times of war. The times of Madara Uchiha, this lead to why the village was called, "Kagegakure". For one, it was located in a forest, surrounded by shade and tall trees, of course the village was like a giant clearing for the sunlight to shine through. It was also called "Kagegakure" because it was a secret to the greater lands. These people couldn't allow anyone to destroy their home. For this, Kagegakure's other name, "The village hidden in secracy".

The first person to rule over the village's shinobi forces, was a man by the name of Fumari Ishimo. This man, was the first, "Kuraikage", or Dark Shadow. His successor was a young woman named, Reiyumi Tikimau. She was the second Kuraikage.

After Reiyumi resigned her position, a young man by the name of Kazuo Ochina was appointed as Kuraikage by her reccomendation. Shortly after his death, Reiyumi's grandson, Taojin became the fourth Kuraikage.

During Kazuo's leadership, he'd built an alliance with Konohagakure to strengthen Kagegakure's allied forces. Also, the Cresent Moon Kingdom, for sea trading, and because his beloved wife, Ai Kito, was from that land.

That all changed during Taojin's leadership.. Years after Taojin became Kuraikage, it was found out that Kazuo's first born son, Katon Ochina, had killed him shortly after his appointment, and had disguised himself as Taojin for four years. Katon was also the one behind the, "Fall of the Ochina" incident in the village.

Katon's rule of an iron fist ended, when a figure came from the east, the "Land of Fire". It was Kazuo's second son, Kazuki Ochina. Kazuki engaged his brother in a battle, in the end, he had killed his brother, and saved Kagegakure. Thus, Kazuki becoming a hero, and the fifth Kuraikage..

Kazuki rebuilt the alliances with the former lands, and a new alliance with Sunagakure. The reason for this was because his wife, Tanni Hyuuga, had been born in Sunagakure. Kazuki had also allowed shinobi and soldiers from other lands to enter the country. Kazuki had always been kind to his allies and those he trusted. This is why the statue of him, erected in the center of the village still stands today.

Although, months after Kazuki became Kuraikage.. A woman named Rasengaru had arrived with an army, and Katon, who had been revived. They waged war against Kagegakure, with the support of Konoha. In the end, Kagegakure and Konoha were victorious. But that didn't stop the attacks on the two villages.

Finally, sixteen years after the war. Kazuki and his allies had destroyed Katon's army. Along with rebuilding the Ochina clan. Now Ochina roam in both villages, showing the strong bond of trust, and strengthening the brotherhood of the two countries. That, is the history of Kagegakure...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

A loud sound echoes in the small darkness that surrounded Kiyoki. He stretched a bit and yawned again as he rose from his bed. "Ugghh.. This sucks..." He moaned as he got up and walked out of his room in the large Ochina household.

"Kyoki!! Breakfast is ready! You'd better get down here before your father eats it all again!!" Yells Kyoki's mother from downstairs.

"The same thing every day..." He sighs a bit and walks downstairs, his thoughts were completely oblivious to anything that was happening right now. He just yawned again and walked down the stairwell while tying his Kagegakure hatai-ate around his forehead.

Unfortunately for him, his sisters, Mizumi and Zumizu were waiting at the bottom of the staircase. The both of them hiding in opposite corners of the stairs. They waited, and watched for the exact moment to strike.

Kiyoki approached the last step on the stairs as he stretched and let out another loud yawn.

This didn't stop his sisters. The both of them jumped from their positions and screamed in his ears. "Hi Kiyoki!!"

"Ahh!! You idiots!!!" He shouted as he fell on both knees and and held his head as he waited for his eardrums to stop throbbing. "So loud!!!"

"How's our favorite little brother today?" Mizumi asked as she stood over him and allowed an eriee grin to crawl across her face.

"So annoying.. go away... I hate you both.." He replied as his right eye began to twitch in annoyance.

"Aww, that's not nice.." Zumizu replied as she knelt down and pet him on the head. "After all.." She responded as the same grin crept across her face as well.

The both of them grabbed him and squeezed him in between both of them, his face becoming burried between their chests. "We love you little brother!!!" The both of them screamed at the top of their lungs.

_"I swear.. I'll make you both wish you were never born.."_ He thought to himself, only glad their cries weren't as loud in the spot that he was in.

Later Kiyoki left home and walked into the village. The sun was shining bright today. People were gathering in the markets and business areas. He walked across the bridge that floated across the river that split the village in half.

The river was used for traveling and transportation of goods. It was an ingenous system to build the village this way.

"Now what was I supposed to do today.." Kiyoki asked himself aloud as he stepped off the bridge and onto the other side of the village. He then turned and headed north towards the Kuraikage's main building, hoping he could find something to occupy himself.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 19, 2009)

*The man named Nine!!*

(The man challenges Rakiyo to a one on one fight, who will win the battle!?)

KIZU rallied behind Rakiyo ready to give him any support he needed. The bulky man raised his muscular arm and began to wag his finger side to side. "No no no kiddies, This is between me and him. No one interferes got it" His commanding voice sending the mutants behind him a few steps back. KIZU looked at Rakiyo who was waiting for his answer "Get back" The genin said as he walked towards the man now standing about 10 feet away from him. The centipede close behind ready to pounce as the man cracked his neck.

"This guy looks too strong even for Rakiyo" Kendou commented as he bit into his cigarette, The wafting smoke dancing into the air. Himawari traded glances with him and then Rakiyo before answering "I guess we stay out of his way" Her hair blew in the wind as the two challengers continued to stare one another down. The man began to applaud Rakiyo for no apparent reason then pointed at the giant insect behind him. "Nice pet Kid, What's yer name?" He said picking at his teeth, Rakiyo quickly pulled out a kunai and fired it at the guy who caught it with ease. 

"You first" Rakiyo spoke still trying to figure out what exactly was the man's power. Twirling the kunai the man flung the piece of metal into the ground planting itself firmly. Placing himself in an awkward pose the man flipped the bird at Rakiyo "The names Nine friend and i'm" In an instant Nine reappeared behind Rakiyo ready to deliver a powerful punch. "YOU'RE WORST NIGHTMARE!" His fist slamming hard into the blonde kid's cheek sent him flying into the other direction.

Dodging a quick swipe of the centipede's tail he planted his feet on the ground and turned his attention back to the genin. With a slew of handsigns Rakiyo bursted into thousands of black crows that rushed the man surrounding him in all sides with a makeshift darkness. "Kiddies using birdies huh?" Nine taunted watching the tornado of black crows dance around him. The birds flew in all directions pulling at steel wire that had wrapped around the taunting prisoner. "Nice one kid" He complemented as the wires began to draw blood.

Rakiyo jumped into the air with a windmill shuriken in hand, The steel tool plastered with paper bombs on all sides. "EAT THIS!" He called out as he unleashed the swirling weapon, The paper quickly being eaten away by the hungry desire of the inevitable explosion. BOOOM!!! The flash caused a rain of debris to fall down on the field as Rakiyo planted himself firmly on the ground watching his handy work as the giant centipede returned to his side. "OH YEAH GO RAKIYO!" Kendou called out who was far too entertained by the fight.

The smoke dissapated and revealed a giant crator with no body in sight. "So you're names Rakiyo huh" The familar voice called out from the crowd as it reemerged out of the structure. Rakiyo's expression changed to aggrevation as he recognized that it was Nine seemingly unharmed. The prisoner continued to applaud the leaf genin as he made his way back down the battle field. "That's cheating isnt it!" Kendou called out only to be struck on the head by Himawari. The two were face to face again as Nine had used the time to check out the kid's skill. "Not bad kid not bad at all. This is gonna be fun"


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 20, 2009)

"I'm supposed to be at the academy.. I remember." Kiyoki said as he turned around and walked the way he came. "This is such a pain, how much time do I.. Holy shit, only ten minutes?! Gyaah!!" Kiyoki jumped up and bolted towards the academy. "Dammit!!! Why'd I have to go and oversleep?!!" He began to start huffing and breathing heavily as he ran, almost straining himself just to get to his destination. "I'm so dead! Why me, why me, why me?!!"

"Wait for me sensei!!" He shouted from one end of the hallway to the other after entering the academy. He ran down the hall and was about to turn into the classroom, when his foot immediately stopped working and he skidded down the hallway, crashing into supply boxes for the classroom. After being annoyed for a few seconds, he got up and tried again, this time, just as he entered the doorway to the classroom, the door was slammed shut in his face.

"Serves you right you dumbass!" Yelled a girl on the other side of the door. The silhouette of her body could be seen through the door itself.

"Just let me in Miyoshi!!" He screamed from outside the door. "I'm already late as it is, why get me in more trouble?!"

"Because you know I love to.." The girl replied from the inside of the classroom. "I won't let you in, unless you say that little thing I've asked you to say.."

"Fuck you..." He snarled, as he glared at the silhouette.

"Wrong answer, you loser!"

He sighed a bit and took a deep breath before opening his mouth again.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*A few moments later*

"Hahahah!! I can't believe you said it; you really are a dumbass!!" Miyoshi cried in her pain of laughter. She slid the door open for him and let him step inside.

"Finally.." He said as he stepped in, not knowing she had placed her foot in front of him on purpose, before he knew it, he was face first on the floor. "I hate you.."

She knelt down next to him and whispered gently into his ear. "I'm also on your squad.."

"No!!" He groaned as he rolled over on his back to look at her. "Why does everything bad happen to me?!"

"Oh quit whining.. Sensei's not even here yet, so shut up.." The girl Miyoshi stood at a height slightly below his. She had her long navy blue hair tied in a ponytail behind her head, with few of her bangs hanging on the sides of her face. She was wearing a black tank top like torso, with fishnet underneath. A pair of tan shorts that stopped an inch above her knees, her Kagegakure hatai-ate secured across her forehead, and lastly, a pair of black Kagegakure gloves. "Maybe if you straightened your life out, then it wouldn't be so bad! Now get up and we'll wait for our other squad member.."

"Whatever.." He scoffed, getting up and hopping up on one of the desks behind himself, the two of them waiting for the rest of their squad.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jul 20, 2009)

****Note***

(We will have a one month time skip for those in Konohagakure/Kumogakure/And the rebel village. For those outside of these three villages: Kintakai, KIZU, Ochina's Character, Sasuke's character you can continue your story unaffected by the time skip)

Kumogakure moves!!

(The one month deadline has passed, The Raikage's fury shall be felt!!)

Kumogakure was bustling with activity, The one month the Raikage had given Saito to capture the missing nin Zugaikotsu and Shiden Uchiha was up with no results. Toutaku watched from the Raikage mansion as Ninja's rallied from all corners of the village. The cold winds of the high mountain structure died down seemingly bending to the evil man's will. A knock on the door interrupted his thoughts as he allowed the man to enter the room. It was Takamaru a faithful cloud jounin who would served the Raikage no matter what befell the village.

"News?" Toutaku spoke without making eye contact with Takamaru, He shuffled through some papers until he stumbled upon The missing Uchiha's bingo book sheet. "The men are waiting for you orders Raikagesama" Takamaru spoke with the upmost respect keeping his stare focused on the ground. It was instill in them from a young age that the Raikage was their leader, Almost a god like figure within the village treated like a deity instead of a man. "Good" He spoke as he placed his hat on his head completing his official outfit.

(Raikage Mansion, Ground Level)

Hundreds of ninja's gather ready to eat up any propaganda that would be shoveled down thier throat to feed their hunger for war. Each men was stripped with the latest killing equipment that would carve and tare enemy flesh on contact. The atmosphere was once of anticipation, Some talked about how many leaf shinobi they would kill or who they had back home waiting for them. A few talked about why they became ninja's in the first place while the remaining stood quiet waiting for any superior to arrive. Watching over them were Toutaku's hand picked bodyguards, Hitomi, Tetsuko, Senbon, and Kagatsuchi all watched over them making sure the rowdy warriors didnt get out of hand.

"Woo War is in the air" Tetsuko commented fiddling with his fingers as he wanted to join in on the ruckus atmosphere. His tan skin and bright pink hair made him one of the more eccentric looking ninja's within the village. Senbon opened a pack of gum placing a large wad in his mouth. His hair was long enough to reach the floor, it's silver color another defining trait of the group. Kagatsuchi stood away from the group drawing in her sketch book as usaul drowning the sound out with immense concentration.

The Raikage entered the room garnering the men's attention. Taking his place behind the podium the leader of the cloud country observed his men all who held high regards for him. "My fellow shinobi, My loyal Ninja. Konohagakure has disregarded our warning, our safety in their failure to capture of the missing nin's Zugaikotsu Samouchi" He looked at the next name wanting to laugh to himself "And Shiden Uchiha. Kumogakure will not take this lying down, We will not risk the lives of the innocent any longer, Today Konohagakure is our enemy. They shall fear the Cloud and know the fury of Kumo" 

Almost on que the men erupted in a roar of cheers, The Raikage left the room as the men began to be escorted by a few jounin who were to follow their assigned plans. Hitomi and Tetsuko were told to escort the men while the remaining two body guards left with the Raikage. The kumogakure Ninja's were all ready to go, Bloodlusted and thinking of how they would raid Konoha. The clouds hanging above where grey almost ominous as Kumogakure declared war.*


----------

